#ubuntu-it 2011-03-28
<ivan76> ciao
<ivan76> ciao
<ivan76> come si registra il nick????
<ivan76> ragazzi come si registra la psw
<ivan76> ciao
<ivan76> ciao
<ivan76> hello????
<mirko_> buona sera
<mirko_> come faccio a togliere lo sfondo e a metterci quello del comnpiz
<newbie|2> ciao ragazzi
<newbie|2> na domandina velove veloce ho preso una Ati 6950 ci sono problemi con istallazione della scheda che voi sappiate????
<newbie|2> .-.
<kopaka2002> salve a tutti
<kopaka2002> avri un problema
<kopaka2002> *avrei
<kopaka2002> ho collegato le casse esterne al mio notebook asus x52j...ma purtroppo l'audio non viene fuori...esce solo dalle casse integrate del notebook...essendo un noob mi servirebbe una mano
<Guest26915> -.-
<Guest26915> -
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<esulu> we
<MeAtieR> wo
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti ,buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<maddler> hello world!
<jester-> aiò
<maddler> oh... un jester-
<jester-> wei maddler
<itali-chan> Buongiorno, avevo una domanda. Perche non posso inviare niente a megaupload, da ubuntu?
<itali-chan> la pagina sempre mi da errore
<maddler> itali-chan: non vorrei sembrarti eccessivamente pignolo e/o puntiglioso
<itali-chan> si dimmi
<maddler> itali-chan: ma sapere che errore ti da' potrebbe essere utile...
<itali-chan> adesso ti dico con un screen
<itali-chan> http://imagebin.org/145324
<itali-chan> tradotto: c'e estato un errore, provi di nuovo :/
<itali-chan> solo mi succede con megaupload, nessun navigatore(chromium,firefox,konqueror,midori,opera..),funziona
<scottmir_> Salve a tutti... qualcuno mi sa dire come mai, anche se ho una 10.04 configurata in italiano, il risultato del comando "sudo apt-cache show <<nome-pacchetto>>" è in inglese?
<glpiana> scottmir_, scusa, perchè usi sudo per quel comando?
<jester-> scottmir_: il nome pacchetto quello è
<scottmir_> glpiana: ok... ma non cambia il risultato :-(
<scottmir_> jester-: cosa intendi?
<jester-> le descrizioni non sempre sono tradotte
<scottmir_> jester-: sì, lo so, ma per quelle tradotte? Inoltre il sospetto che qualcosa non sia impostato correttamente è dimostrato dal fatto che anche le info a supporto che fornisce show sono in inglese
<jester-> scottmir_: controlla di avere installato tutti pacchetti lingua
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<scottmir_> jester-: fatto
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<jester-> se li hai tutti sono le traduzioni che mancano, se sei interessato a collaborare rivolgiti a #ubuntu-it-doc
<itali-chan> ragazzi , ho un problema con la mia ati
<itali-chan> i video si vedono male, saltano un poco le immaginni
<jester-> comincia a staccare gli effetti
<itali-chan> mhhh ho gli effeti normali..
<itali-chan> cuando,li ho tolti,non avevo cambiato quasi niente
<itali-chan> *era
<scottmir_> jester-: prendiamo ad esempio grep: è tradotto ma show mi riporta la descr. in lingua inglese
<glpiana> scottmir_> glpiana: ok... ma non cambia il risultato :-( <--- ti ho chiesto altro
<Lino> uso ubuntu 10.10 , volevo installare WINE ma mi scrive 'x installarlo i seguenti elementi devono essere rimossi: ms win compatibility' come faccio a rimuoverli?
<scottmir_> glpiana: es. grep
<glpiana> scottmir_, no, ti ho chiesto perchè dai comandi cui non serve sudo con sudo
<scottmir_> glpiana: ok, grazie
<glpiana> se vabbè -.-
<glpiana> itali-chan, sei su gnome?
<itali-chan> si glpiana
<glpiana> Lino, stai usando software center?
<itali-chan> :)
<Lino> gipiana yes
<glpiana> itali-chan, vai nel temrinale e scrivi: gstreamer-properties
<itali-chan> ok ,vado
<glpiana> Lino, chiudilo e apri un temrinale. nel temrinale scrivi. sudo apt-get install wine
<glpiana> !paste | Lino vediamo cosa esce
<ubot-it> Lino vediamo cosa esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> itali-chan, nella seconda scheda, "Video", cosa leggi come rpima voce?
<glpiana> *prima
<ezio> qualcuno sa come potenziare la ricettività della connessione senza fili? mi dice che è al 25-30%?
<Lino> gipiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/586404/
<itali-chan> che glpiana , non mi apprisce niente di rpima voce o.o
<glpiana> ezio, a parte il valore che leggi, la connessione è stabile? non necessariamente quel valore è realistico
<glpiana> itali-chan, non c'è la voce Plugin: ?
<ezio> me l'ha aggiustata un ragzzo ieri sera, però è lento
<itali-chan> aspetta, il tuo comando va preceduto de sudo no?
<itali-chan> *da
<glpiana> ezio, boh. spesso i driver per le shcede wifi non sono il massimo
<glpiana> itali-chan, no
<itali-chan> ok
<glpiana> itali-chan, ma si è aperto o no gstreamer-properties?
<jester-> ezio: avvicinarsi alla fonte
<ezio> va bene, importante è che stia connesso, grazie
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586405/
<itali-chan> si mi avevo aperto un finestra con audio e video
<glpiana> itali-chan, e io ti ho detto di andare su video
<itali-chan> si sto su video
<ezio> jester
<ezio> non ha la batteria, devo spegnere pc
<itali-chan> uscita predeterminata, entrata predeterminata
<glpiana> itali-chan, eh, cosa leggi: Uscita predefinita e sotto Plugin: e di fianco?
<glpiana> ooohhh
<itali-chan> vediamo
<glpiana> itali-chan, scegli X Window System (senza xv) e prova a vedere un video
<itali-chan> si
<jester-> ezio: se la fonte è distante pia un'antenna
<Lino> gipiana hai letto il paste?
<glpiana> Lino, a posto, l'ha installato
<Lino> gipiana come faccio ad aggiungere il repository wine?
<glpiana> Lino, non devi aggiungere repository di wine
<glpiana> Lino, wine è già nei repo ufficiali e tra la'ltro lo hai appena installato
<Lino> gipiana e come mai da ubuntu sw center mi diceva che dovevo disinstallare...?
<glpiana> !info wine
<glpiana> Lino, non lo so. il software center a volte fa i capricci
<Lino> gipiana solo che nei repo ufficiale è la versione vecchia vabbe
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<itali-chan> segue li,nella parte superiore del video,si vedono come dei salti..
<glpiana> Lino, sarà mica di 5 anni fa!
<glpiana> Lino, lascia perdere i repository esterni
<glpiana> itali-chan, in italiano?
<ezio_> jester   vicino alla fonte mi da il 94%
<Lino> gipiana solo che non tutto è compatibile con la vecchia versione di wine mentre con la nuova... va meglio... vabbe
<jester-> ezio_: appunto
<ezio_> era la soluzione? :)
<itali-chan> xD, ci sono dei salti nel fim, quando provo a riproducirlo
<itali-chan> non se ne sono andati :/
<itali-chan> *film
<glpiana> itali-chan, oki, era na prova. che cosa usi per visualizzare i filmati?
<ezio_> c'è soluzione ?
<itali-chan> vlc ^^U
<glpiana> itali-chan, ecco, quindi la modifica che ti ho fatto fare non l'abbiamo provata
<jester-> ezio_: piu vai distante e piu il segnale è debole
<glpiana> itali-chan, apri il filmato con il riproduttore di filmati
<ezio_> non c'è rimedio dunque?
<itali-chan> si
<jester-> ezio_: prendere un'antenna ricevente
<ezio_> mmmhhh... ok, grazie
<Lino> gipiana non parte -> configura wine <-
<jester-> ezio_: comunque 30% è sufficiente
<itali-chan> niente da fa...
<Lino> gipiana clickando > app > wine > configure wine,,, non succede nulla...
<glpiana> Lino, se non parte magari è colpa dei residui della 1.3
<ezio_> si, ma a mia figlia si disconnette spesso, e spesso non riesce ad entrare, vabboh, mi informero' sull'antenna...
<glpiana> Lino, prova a rinominare la direcotry nascosta .wine
<glpiana> itali-chan, con qualsiasi filmato lo fa?
<jester-> ezio_: la wifi è usb?
<itali-chan> con tutti, avi, mp4, mkv....dvd...mpg...pure con l'ogg
<Lino> gipiana dove la trovo la dir nascosta .wine?
<jester-> ezio_: allora prendi una prolunga usb da un metro e mezzo e poi la piazzi dove prende meglio
<glpiana> itali-chan, che processore hai? quanta memoria ram hai e che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> Lino, apri la home, premi ctrl+h e la vedi
<itali-chan> hou un turion x2 2,4 ghz...4 gb di ram.. e una ati hd4650 1Gb
<glpiana> strano si vedano a scatti
<glpiana> itali-chan, lsmod | grep radeon   che ti da?
<itali-chan> vediamp
<jester-> ezio_: se sta dietro la pc magari non è una buona posizione, a volte basta variare di qualche metro per migliorare significativamente la ricezione
<Lino> gipiana mi scrive > impossibile aprire la posizione...'
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586409/
<glpiana> !image | Lino
<ubot-it> Lino: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ezio> jester scusa, si è disconnesso, non ho letto l'ultimo messaggio
<jester-> ezio_: se sta dietro la pc magari non è una buona posizione, a volte basta variare di qualche metro per migliorare significativamente la ricezione
<jester-> ezio_: allora prendi una prolunga usb da un metro e mezzo e poi la piazzi dove prende meglio
<Lino> gipiana come faccio a copiare l immagine d errore? è 1 finestra piccola
<ezio> no, il modem è sotto, la camera di mia figlia al primo piano.
<glpiana> Lino, applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<ezio> l'unica è l'antenna
<bias> help ripristinare barre superiori 11.04
<jester-> ezio: invece di attaccarla direttamente la pc usi la prolunga e cambi la posizione
<glpiana> !alpha | bias
<ubot-it> bias: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> !gnomereset | bias
<ubot-it> bias: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> vado, a dopo
<ezio> in questo momento è connesso senza fili
<itali-chan> Dx
<jester-> ezio: va bè prova ad accendere una candela
<ezio> e ha l'88% ma è vicina al modem
<ezio> amen
<Lino> gipiana http://imagebin.org/145328
 * itali-chan si fa l'arackiri perche non po deve bene i film..
<jester-> itali-chan: portatile?
<itali-chan> si, hp pavillon dv6
<jester-> allora te la tieni la ati
<itali-chan> si ho quella
<itali-chan> ati hd 4650
<itali-chan> non so se é problema del driver privativo..
<jester-> amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi non suggerisce niente?
<itali-chan> vediamo
<Lino> gipiana hai visto image?
<itali-chan> si, solo mi dice che ho installato il driver ati privativ, niente di pú
<itali-chan> gipiana se ne andata
<Lino> jester come risolvo? -> http://imagebin.org/145328
<puccio> ciao a tuttti
<jester-> Lino: hai l'errore facendo?
<Lino> jester-: clickando app > wine > configura wine
<itali-chan> con i video mi va male, pero il resto perfetto, posso passare un film a x264 en due ore rapidamente
<itali-chan> pero mi fa arrabiare che non possa vederli bene...
<jester-> Lino: prova a cliccare un installer
<Lino> jester-: scusa ho sbagliato , cercando di aprire home
<jester-> Lino: ce l'hai un programma da installare in wine?
<Lino> jester-: non riesco ad aprire > configura wine> e ... mi ha consigliato d rinominare .wine ma mi da quell errore quando cerco d aprire home
<Lino> jester-: si ce l ho
<jester-> Lino: allora clicca l'installer
<Lino> jester ok provo ti faccio sapere
<Lino> jester clickando l installer mi compare in basso > apertura in corso > ma poi sparisce e non succede altro
<Lino> jester-: ho clickato l installer col sx e poi ho clickato APRI CON WINE
<itali-chan> il probela c'e solo quando vedo video a schermo completo
<itali-chan> quando li vedo minimizzati non succede niente..
<Lino> jester col destro scritto male sorry
<jester-> Lino: rm -r .wine
<jester-> Lino: sudo apt-get install reinstall wine
<jester-> Lino: sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine
<itali-chan> nessuno ha  una piccola soluzione..?
<Lino> jester-: fatto , col secondo comando mi ha scritto > impossibile trovare reinstall > se vuoi te lo pasto
<ezio> jester, scusa ho capito perchè mi buttava fuori, non voleva che accedessi contemporaneamente a yahoo.
<ezio> non ricordo, la tua risposta buffa era definitiva?
<jester-> ezio: usare un prolunga e posizionare  meglio la penna è una soluzione che di solito da qualche risultato, se poi ritieni che sia inutile vedi un po te
<ezio> ok, grazie jester. buona giornata
<misterblu> ciao jester
<misterblu> jester-:  ciao
<jester-> cià
<misterblu> jester-: come faccio da live a copiare dei file che sono nella home di un altro utente? il comando sudo non funge
<jester-> misterblu: monti la partizione e usi gksu nautilus
<misterblu> jester-: ok ci provo
<fredd> ciao a tutti, perchè non mi fa masterizzare, e mi dice errore??
<glpiana> fredd, cosa non ti fa masterizzare e che errore ti da?
<fredd> glpiana ciao:)
<fredd> un attimo che vedo l'appunto
<fredd> SCSI error on writer(0.16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error
<glpiana> fredd, con che programma?
<fredd> con brasero......voglio masterizzare l'immagine iso di ubuntu per metterla su virtualBox
<glpiana> fredd, non ti serve masterizzarla
<fredd> glpiana....?
<glpiana> fredd, per usarla in vbox non ti serve masterizzarla
<fredd> quindi cosa faccio?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<fredd> vedo un po, grazie ragazzi ;)
<fredd> glpiana dicevi? scrivo !virtualbox
<glpiana> fredd, no, ti leggi la guida che ti spiega come fare
<fredd> ....ma già compare, e dice no bootable medium found! sistem halted.
<fredd> glpiana mi dice questo
<glpiana> fredd, ma tu devi dirgli che vuoi usare sta iso
<glpiana> mica può sapere da solo che fare -.-
<fredd> un modo semplice non ce per diglierlo?
<helpp> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi sul pannello come faccio a rimetterla ?
<glpiana> fredd, basterebbe leggersi la guida o provare ad aprire qualche finestra
<fredd> :(
<fredd> ok ci provo
<fredd> ....ora vado a mangiare ;)
<massimo18> lol
<thedead91> ragazzi qualcuno di voi sa far funzionare SMSTools3?
<helpp> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto mi è scomparsa l'icona del wifi sul pannello come faccio a rimetterla ?
<glpiana> helpp, controlla di avere sul pannello l'applett indicatore
<helpp> glpiana, e come faccio a controllarla
<helpp> glpiana, no non ce scusami non avevo capito
<glpiana> helpp, fai tasto destro sul pannello, aggiungi al pannello e scegli indicatore.
<nicotano> salve
<Scall> helpp: ciao, poi hai risolto per rimettere l'indicatore del wi-fi nel pannello superiore?
<helpp> no
<helpp> aspetta 5 minuti
<Scall> helpp: tasto destro sul pannello -> Aggiugi al pannello -> Area di notifica
<helpp> Scall, io ti amoo ahhaha grazie milleeeeee :D
<Scall> helpp: hahaha... ieri te lo stavo per dire ma prima che io scrivessi sei uscito :-D
<helpp> Scall, nooo :D senti una altra cosa per gli effetti visivi ?
<Scall> helpp: dato che mi hai detto che la tua scheda supporta l'accelerazione 3d e hai scaricato i driver aggiuntivi disponibili per la scheda (che teoricamente dovrebbe provvedere al supporto dell'accelerazione), adesso bisognerebbe vedere se l'accelerazione 3d è effettivamente in funzione, o se magari il problema è dovuto alla mancanza di qualche pacchetto di Compiz (che provvede agli effetti grafici)
<helpp> Scall, 5 minuti e vengo
<helpp> Scall,manca qualche pacchetto di compiz ma non so quale :D
<helpp> Scall, perchè avevo disinstallato compiz e da li il problema
<Scall> helpp: hai già verificato l'abilitazione del direct rendering come spiegato qui -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion ?
<helpp> Scall, grazie mille a dopo
<Scall> helpp: copia e incolla quello che ti scrivo tra virgolette nel terminale (si trova in Applicazioni -> Accessori) per vedere se il pacchetto principale di compiz è installato:"dpkg -L compiz"
<helpp> Scall, si ora mi da docky pero quando la apro mi da lo spazio nera e la docky bar dentro
<Scall> helpp: per gli effetti aggiuntivi hai risolto?
<helpp> Scall, ora mi dice impossibile abilitare effetti grafici desktop
<helpp> Scall, ma prima li avevo
<Scall> helpp: incollando quello che ti ho scritto sopra nel terminale ti dice che il pacchetto compiz è installato?
<helpp> Scall, no non mi dice niente mi manda su una nuova riga
<helpp> Scall, no non è installato
<Scall> helpp: ok, allora copia e incolla nel terminale quanto ti scrivo tra virgolette:"sudo apt-get install compiz" dopo inserisci la password che ti viene chiesta (è normale se non vedi asterischi/pallini mentre la digiti)
<Scall> helpp: ovviamente il pacchetto compiz, lo puoi scaricare anche dal software center, ma dal terminale fai prima
<helpp> Scall, sisi lo so fare grazie lo ho appena fatto :D
<Scall> helpp: ok, adesso vedi se funzionano gli effetti
<helpp> Scall, io ti amoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahahahahahhahahaa 6 un mitoooo grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Scall> helpp: hahaha... esagerato :-D
<helpp> Scall, grazie mille di nuovo io vado a dopo ciaoooooo
<Scall> helpp: allora, per lo spazio nero attorno alla docky manca un plug-in se non sbaglio, o qualcosa da abilitare.
<Scall> helpp: ok ciao :-)
<puntolino> test
<doroty> uso ubuntu 10.10 ,. non riesco a cambiare la lingua . il menu è 1 parte inglese 1 parte polacco
<doroty> volevo mettere italiano
<nicotano> doroty, menu amministrazione supporto lingue
<doroty> nicotano: poi?
<nicotano> doroty, poi scheda lingue imposta italiano
<nicotano> per menu e finestre
<nicotano> applica globalmente
<doroty> nicotano ora è impostato 2 lingue : ita e ita swizzera , cosa faccio?
<nicotano> italiano (italia) italiano e inglese nell'oordine
<doroty> nicotano: poi ho clickato APPLY SISTEM WILDE ma nn cambia la lingua
<doroty> nell ordine ora c è italiano e italiano (svizzera) e non riesco a cambiarlo
<nicotano> se non hai italiano (italia) pigia  installa rimuovi lingue e metti italiano italia e laacia english
<doroty> nell ordine ora c è italiano (italia) e italiano (svizzera) e non riesco a cambiarlo
<nicotano> doroty,  installa rimuovi lingue
<nicotano> togli svizzera
<nicotano> leva la spunta dal quadratino a destra
<nicotano> doroty,  scheda testo metti italiano e applica globaklmente
<doroty> installa rimuovi lingue è flaggato solo ITAlliano
<nicotano> doroty,  scheda testo metti italiano e applica globaklmente
<doroty> ma nn è scritto ITA in quella lista ma WHOSKY ke , in polacco, vuol dire ITA
<nicotano> doroty, imposta italiano e riavvia
<massimo18> doroty: ma come lo hai installato ubuntu?
<doroty> nicotano: langua for menu e windows: ita (ita) e ita (svizzera)
<doroty> nicotano: se vuoi provo a riawiare ma ho già provato prima senza successo
<doroty> massimo18 prima era in ita poi l ho cambiato in polacco e non riesco + a rimettere ita
<massimo18> doroty: nicotano ti ha detto come fare
<doroty> nicotano: senza risultato rimane 1 misto tra ingloese e polacco
<doroty> massimo18: senza risultato rimane 1 misto tra ingloese e polacco
<doroty> inglese*
<nicotano> doroty,  sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<nicotano>  poi togli la spunta da tutte le lingue e imposta solo english riavvia e poi rifai con la selezione italiano,
<nicotano> italia
<doroty> ok provo t faccio sapere... per quanto riguarda firefox? come imposto ita?
<nicotano> doroty, imposta la lingua come detto
<doroty> vabbe speriamo che vada a posto anke firefox
<doroty> anche*
<nicotano> andrà
<doroty> che significa? poi rifai con la selezione ita? rifaccio cosa? il comando sudo...?
<massimo18> -.-
<doroty> o forse rifaccio 'togli la spunta in tutte le lingue' e imposto ita
<doroty> vabbe provo
<nicotano> doroty,  sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<doroty> me l hai già scritto prima
<nicotano> e allora fallo
<doroty> o forse è la risp alla mia dom devo ri farlo quel comando
<born_> ho una domanda sull'avvio del computer dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti si è allungata la schermata di avvio con le varie versioni come posso cancellare le vecchie e probabilmente guadagnare spazio sull'hard disk?
<glpiana> born_, disinstalla i pacchetti linux-image, a parte la versione che stai usando (lo vedi con uname -a)
<nicotano> born_, da sinaptyc scegli image e headers della versione prima di quella in uso e disisnstalli, ti sistema anche grub
<nicotano> synaptic*
<puntolino> test
<nicotano> !chat | puntolino
<ubot-it> puntolino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puntolino> scusate, stavo solo facendo una prova.... buongiorno a tutti
<born_> ho aperto synaptic ma non so cosa fare
<doroty> nicotano ho fatto tutto ma rimane 1 po in inglese 1 po in polacco
<doroty> nicotano language form menu e windows: ita (svizzera) cosi è scritto
<doroty> uso ubuntu 10.10 non riesco a impostare la lingua italaina , cho mi può aiutare?
<doroty> chi*
<doroty> [15:54] <nicotano> doroty,  sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<doroty> [15:54] <nicotano>  poi togli la spunta da tutte le lingue e imposta solo english riavvia e poi rifai con la selezione italiano,
<romeopapa> salve, vorrei istallare DraftSight, che è a 32 bit su ubuntu maverick 64 bit, e non ci riesco, ho già provato con la guida wiki, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<romeopapa> ecco cosa dice il terminale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586483/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libxcb-render
<OverMe> che dice?
<OverMe> scusa
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libxcb-render-util0
<romeopapa> OverMe, dici a me?
<OverMe> si
<romeopapa> OverMe, ok istallato libxcb-ecc.
<romeopapa> poi? force architecture?
<OverMe> si, ridai il comando di prima
<romeopapa> mmm pare vada...
<Celebrimbore> salve. come smontao un hdd  /dev/sda1
<OverMe> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<OverMe> ovviamente non dev'essere la partizione di /
<Celebrimbore> grazie
<romeopapa> funzioanto...grazie OverMe!
<glpiana> ola
<pedro> ciao a tutti quando scrivo tipo qui in chat o magari su facebook ho sempre le righe seghettate sotto le parole come se il sistema fosse impostato su un'altra lingua ma se vado in sistema/amministrazione/supporto lingue ho impostato italiano...suggerimenti?
<juventus> e
<glpiana> pedro, quando scrivi su facebook o altro, clicca col destro nel campo in cui scrivi e imposta il correttore
<pedro> ok grazie su facebook magari dovrei aver risolto però il problema rimane per il resto, per esempio per casi come questo dove sto scrivendo su questa chat, ho anche in questo caso il problema...dove posso impostarlo in modo generale?
<glpiana> pedro, se il sistema è in italiano dovrebbe essere in italiano pure xchat
<pedro> il sistema è in Italiano...se vado in supporto lingue ho in elenco 1-italiano (italia), 2-italiano, 3- inglese...
<glpiana> pedro, non vedo nelle preferenze di xchat voci riguardanti la lingua
<pedro> lo so purtroppo...può c'entrar qualcosa il sistema di input da tastiera tipo ibus?
<glpiana> pedro, non te lo so dire
<glpiana> pedro, mi fan notare che stai usando telepathy, non xchat come dicevo io
<pedro> empathy...era quella predefinito del sistema ubuntu 10.10 per la chat...ho installato il sistema solo da 2 giorni...
<pedro> trovata l'impostazione...sistemato...
<pedro> ma quindi glpiana quello che mi hai fatto far prima su facebook era per modificare un'impostazione di firefox?
<glpiana> pedro, sì, la lingua del correttore
<hyu> ciao ragazzi........ qualcuno di voi ha istallato mozilla 4??
<glpiana> hyu, non c'è supporto a software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | hyu
<ubot-it> hyu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pedro> ok però sto notando che non c'è modo da menù preferenze o opzioni di firefox di cambiarla...l'unico mi pare appunto così come mi dicevi te da tasto destro...
<glpiana> pedro, sì
<N41T> hyu si
<Bulldozer> ciao a tutti...come posso impostare sonata come lettore predefinito?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, roba che clicchi il file e parte quello di default?
<Bulldozer> esatto...ora mi parte con totem se non erro...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, clicca col destro sul file in questione, apri con altra applicazione. scegli sonata e spunti sotto perchè se lo ricordi
<Bulldozer> il problema è che nell'elenco non mi compare...forse perchè siccome l'ho appena installato devo prima riavviare per farlo comparire?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, probabile. fai logout e poi rientra
<Bulldozer> ok provo...ci si rivede tra poco :-)
<Luca105> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Luca105> Ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi, ma non funziona. Cosa posso fare?
<N41T> Luca105: cioe'?
<Luca105> no wubildr
<Luca105> Ho controllato nella cartella. Ci sono i file...
<N41T> Luca105: vediamo se ho capito bene tu hai installato ubuntu da windows con wubi giusto?
<Luca105> Si
<N41T> Luca105: anchio cel'ho sull'altro pc cosi
<N41T> ma che problema ti da?
<N41T> di solito devi scegliere il boot all'avvio se scegliere windows o ubuntu
<Luca105> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<glpiana> Luca105, disinstallalo e prova a reintallarlo
<Luca105> L'ho reinstallato 3 volte, sia in 64 che 32 bit
<Luca105> E anche in partizioni diverse
<glpiana> Luca105, prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=437793.0
<Luca105> Scusate
<Luca105> Come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> Luca105, qui dicono di aver risolto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798283
<Luca105> Ma io non ho il grub di Ubuntu, ma MBR di Windows
<glpiana> Luca105, hai windows7?
<Luca105> Si
<glpiana> Luca105, ci sono molte cose riguardo sto errore. io non so aiutarti perchè non uso wubi, ma guarda sta ricerca http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Try+hd%280%2C0%29%3A+NTFS5%3A+No+wubildr+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Luca105> provo con qualcosa che ho trovato
<Luca105> Grazie per l'aiuto
<Alfasus> Buonasera a tutti
<Alfasus> non riesco più ad ascoltare i file mp3 e i video flash
<jester-> sera
<Alfasus> Buonasera a tutti
<Alfasus> non riesco più ad ascoltare i file mp3 e i video flash
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> qualcuno ha già provato natty narwhal??
<homer-80> come mai ho installato virtualbox ma non me lo vede nel menu?
<jester-> homer-80: killall gnome-panel
<jester-> poi guarda in strumenti di sistema
<homer-80> jester-: ho kde
<homer-80> l'ho rimosso ora lo sto installando da qui: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<homer-80> vedo se va
<jester-> chissà perchè non si va alla fonte invece di mettere tarocchi
<jester-> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<homer-80> ok, anche perchè non me lo installa non mi scarica il .deb
<jester-> aggiungi il repo e fai da software center
<homer-80> ora sto istallando il .deb dal tuo link
<homer-80> è allo 0$ non va...
<homer-80> quanto tempo ci mette a installare i moduli nel kernel?
<jester-> li deve compilare
<homer-80> fatto
<homer-80> ah ora ce l'ho
<homer-80> grazie mille, ora devo scaricare il mac osx, lo vglio virtualizzare
<homer-80> l'hai mai fatto?
<jester-> nu
<homer-80> ora lo scarico poi provo
<homer-80> grazie mille cmq
<misterblu> jester-:  ci sei ciao
<jester-> cu fu
<misterblu> jester-: grazie per oggi
<jester-> e de che
<misterblu> ci sono riuscito
<misterblu> ps ho l'icona del wireless conun punto escalmativo rosso che è
<misterblu> jester-: icona wireless con punto escalmativo rosso cosa significa?
<madadam1> salve! Possibile che l'orario non si sincronizzi da solo con l'entrata dell'ora legale
<madadam1> ?
<misterblu> icona con punto esclamativo rosso cosa significa
<jester-> che non è collegata la wifi
<r4ffy> ragazzi vi ricordate il nome di un applicazione che si installa su ubuntu server che permette di configurare ldap e tutto il server da web if facilmente alla active directory
<r4ffy> non webmin
<r4ffy> non mi ricordo più il nome :(
<Bulldozer> ciao per archivi rar cosa mi consigliate di installare (ubuntu 10.10)?
<attemptD> Bulldozer  unrar e rar vedi la guida al multimedia
<attemptD> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Bulldozer> attemptD scusa non ho capito dove trovo la guida...
<Bulldozer> ok risolto con un comando da terminale
<krimini> che figata
<Bulldozer> come applicazione skype cosa consigliate?
<enzotib> sera
<enzotib> Bulldozer: skype
<krimini> lol
<krimini> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu ieri per la prima volta
<krimini> è una figataaaa
<Bulldozer> cioè esiste skype per linux? vado subito sul sito a scaricarlo allora...grazie
<krimini> sono riuscito a installare la web lo scanner e la stampante
<krimini> grazie alle guide passo passo ovviamente
<krimini> e funziona quasi tuttooooooooooo
<enzotib> !skype | Bulldozer
<ubot-it> Bulldozer: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<krimini> si io ho installato skype da ubuntu software center
<krimini> basta cercarlòo e fa tutto da solo
<krimini> e va anche il video
<attemptD> Bulldozer vai al link sotto
<attemptD> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attemptD> unrar dovrebbe essere gia' presente in ubuntu.
<attemptD> comunque sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<krimini> solo la scheda sound blaster xi fi mi da problemi anche dopo avere fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti di pulse
<attemptD> per vedere come usarlo in terminale dai man unrar
<krimini> attemp io skype lo scaricato da software center
<krimini> è la stessa versione che c'è sul sito uffuciale di skype
<krimini> ah giusto
<krimini> :)
<Bulldozer> ok grazie non l'avevo mica visto prima nel software center
<krimini> attemp un programmino per skystar 2?
<Mache> Buonasera a tutti! è la prima volta che mi connetto,e guarda caso sono qui per stressarvi visto che ho un "piccolo" problema con ubuntu appena installato xD
<Mache> in sostanza ho installato ubuntu,una volta lanciato mi chiedeva che voleva scaricare i driver video proprietari (ho una ati hd 5650),li scarica,li installa chiede di far eil riavvio e una volta riavviato non carica più il server grafico,neanche dando startx....
<enzotib> Mache: posso aiutarti a ripristinare la situazione com'era prima
<Mache> beh diciamo che potrebbe già essere qualcosa.....resta il fatto che dopo ho lo stesso problema xD
<enzotib> Mache: magari poi chiedi informazioni sulla tua scheda, prima di riprovare
<enzotib> Mache: comincia a dare questo comando: jockey-text --list
<Mache> emh il problema è che ubuntu è installato su questo pc dove adesso sto usando windows...se mi scrivi i passaggi da fare meli segno e provo
<enzotib> Mache: quel comando è l'equivalente testuale di Driver aggiuntivi
<enzotib> Mache: con jockey --list ti elenca i driver disponibili ed il loro stato, ognuno contraddistinto da un identificativo
<enzotib> Mache: con sudo jockey --disable=identificativo puoi ripristinare la situazione precedente
<Mache> k
<newbie|2> ciao a tutti
<Mache> il bello è che volevo installare debian,ma dopo una settimana che provavo a smanettare di qua e di la,non riuscio ad installare i driver video,quindi ho provato ad installare ubuntu sperando nei driver proprietari,e mi ritrovo con lo stesso identico problema...
<Guest43764> ragazzi info ho una nuova scheda video una ATI 6950 2GB ci posso essere problemi con ubuntu 10.10????
<Mache> guarda stavo parlando proprio di questo,io ho appena installato ubuntu ho una hd 5650,e installando i driver che ti consiglia di isntallare lui appena lo avvi,non si avvia piu il server grafico xD
<attemptD> di solito i modelli nuovi sono supportati. ci sono i driver ati apposta.
<attemptD> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<attemptD> controlla al link sopra.
<Guest43764> ciao attemptD
<Guest43764> ma come mai mi cambia nick loool
<Mache> il bello è che la mia scheda compare fra quelle supportate dai driver hardware aggiuntivi...
<enzotib> Guest43764: perché usi un nick registrato da qualcun altro, e non ti identifichi
<Guest43764> aaa ok
<Scall> Mache: comunque sei riuscito a far partire nuovamente il server grafico tramite riga di comando, no?
<attemptD> conviene googlare ubuntu e il modello preciso della vga. vedi se vengono fuori lamentele e se hanno risolto in qualche modo. preferire le soluzioni indicate dal forum di ubuntu e cercare di evitare il resto.
<Guest43764> come era il comando per entare registrato??
<Guest43764> sul sito amd ci sono i drive specifici XD
<Guest43764> mo che guardo bene
<attemptD> mi sa che e' la serie hd che fa' penare.
<Guest43764> looooooooooooooooooooooooool
<enzotib> !registrazione | Guest43764
<ubot-it> Guest43764: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Guest43764> in che senso fa penare====
<attemptD> problemi con i driver. qualche problema di risoluzione video, a volte. non tutte.
<Guest43764> bhe a breve ti sapro dire
<Guest43764> provo ad istallare
<Mache> nn ho ancora provato perchè st finendo di lavorare sotto windows,appena riavvio di la prov a fare come mi ha spiegato enzotib
<attemptD> guarda ati supporta linux. nvidia non se lo merita ma ho preso una loro scheda.
<Guest43764> attemptD: se istallo da win ubuntu puo dare problemi???
<attemptD> come da win?
<Guest43764> o e meglio farlo da cd
<Guest43764> wubi
<attemptD> se lo vuoi provare provalo da cd. anche se da cd va' pianissimo rende l'idea.
<Scall> Mache: ok.
<attemptD> se vuoi installarlo installalo. wubi lo eviterei. parere personale pero'.
<Guest43764> era solo una idea e ne volevo un parere ma alla fine e come pensavo XD
<attemptD> se lo installi sullo stesso disco di win da cd ti sovrascrive l'mbr di win con il suo bootloader. quindi se poi lo vuoi levare devi essere in grado di ripristinare l'mbr di windows.
<attemptD> hai un solo hd?
<Mache> è semplicissimo ci sono programmini che lanci e riscrivono tutto loro,non mi sembra sto gran problema
<Mache> vado a provare se riesco a ripristinare il server grafico xD
<Mache> bb all
<Mache> e grazie mille intanto!
<attemptD> si ma se uno ha due hd a fine installazione nella schermata di riepilogo prima della formattazione puoi indicare ad ubuntu di installare il bootloader grub sul disco dove hai linux. cosi' non ti tocca il disco con win. poi basta settare da bios il boot dal disco con linux che ha il bootloader.
<attemptD> ed aggiornare il bootloader in modo che rilevi win e permetta il dualboot all'avvio.
<attemptD> visto il costo basso di un hd mettere un sata aggiuntivo solo per linux puo' non essere una cattiva idea. vedi tu.
<Mache> purtroppo nn sn riuscito a risolvere nulla...
<Mache> dando jockey-text --list
<Mache> diceva che l'uncio driver era quello AMD, attivo e in uso ma senza darmi alcun numero identificativo in modo da poterlo disabilitare
<attemptD> provato a mettere nomodeset nel grub?
<attemptD> magari e' lo splash che rompe.
<Mache> sn n00b scusa nn ho capito xD
<attemptD> si tratta di editare un file del grub in modo che la grafica digerisca lo splash dell'avvio di ubuntu. si solito scassa alle nvidia ma puo' darsi il problema sia quello.
<attemptD> se non va' non fa' danno comunque.
<enzotib> Mache: ti sei copiato la riga esatta che scriveva kockey?
<enzotib> jockey*
<Mache> sisi fatto
<krimini> cos'è lo splash?
<Mache> ho dato --list
<Mache> e dava un solo driver,quello ati/amd appunto,ma senza dare alcun numero identificativo,dicendo ovviamente che era attivo ed in uso
<enzotib> Mache: scrivi l'output preciso
<attemptD> la schermata di avvio di ubuntu. la prima che vedi con i puntini di caricamento krimini
<enzotib> Mache: scrivimi*
<Mache> enzotib quando parlavi di identificativo,intendevi un numero immagino esatto?
<enzotib> Mache: non è detto
<enzotib> Mache: una stringa
<enzotib> sequenza di caratteri
<yankee> ho installato ubuntu su un altro portatile, ma non riconosce la scheda wireless.. come devo fare?
<enzotib> yankee: lspci | grep -i wireless, per prima cosa
<yankee> enzotib, ok ho il nome
<yankee> della scheda
<Mache_> enzotib mi ridai un secondo il comando preciso,sono dentro in ubuntu di la
<enzotib> Mache_: sudo jockey-text --disable=ID
<enzotib> yankee: puoi copiare la riga qui?
<yankee> è lunga da copiare
<enzotib> yankee: almeno i numerelli iniziali, e la marca e modello della scheda
<Mache_> alora dando list mi da prima un warning su usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk warning could not open display
<yankee> 01:00.0 atheros comunication ar500
<yankee> 01:00.0 atheros comunication ar5001
<Mache_> e poi da xorg:fglrx -ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx graphics driver
<enzotib> Mache_: l'ID sarà questo: xorg:fglrx
<enzotib> yankee: lspci -ks 01:00.0 | grep Kernel
<Mache_> dato,m rida il warning di prima
<Mache_> provo ad avvisare startx?
<Mache_> avviare
<yankee> driver in use: ath5k e modules ath5k
<enzotib> Mache_: a parthe quel warning ha detto altro?
<Mache_> ok  funzioa
<enzotib> yankee: lsmod | grep ath
<enzotib> Mache_: ti conviene riavviare e fare login grafico
<yankee> ho 5 linee.. iniziano con ath5, mac80211, ath, cfg80211, led class
<yankee> ho 5 linee.. iniziano con ath5k, mac80211, ath, cfg80211, led class
<enzotib> yankee: iwconfig
<yankee> lo e eth0 sono con no wireless extension
<yankee> wlan0 ha essid: off/any, access point: non associated, thr:off, power: off
<enzotib> yankee: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<yankee> mi dice che l'interfaccia non supporta lo scanning: network is down
<enzotib> yankee: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<yankee> è andato, ma il iwconfig non è cambiato
<enzotib> yankee: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<yankee> mi da lo stesso errore di prima
<enzotib> yankee: ha un tasto e/o un led il wifi?
<yankee> si, è acceso
<yankee> ho provato a accendere/spegnere
<enzotib> yankee: che laptop è?
<yankee> compaq presario
<enzotib> yankee: hai windows?
<yankee> seven
<enzotib> yankee: hai mica spento seven dopo aver disattivato il wireless?
<yankee> no, lo sempre lasciato acceso
<enzotib> yankee: hai modificato per caso /etc/network/interfaces ?
<yankee> no, ho appena installato ubuntu
<yankee> da notare che con wubi 10.04 funzionava
<yankee> dopo essersi aggiornato
<enzotib> yankee: Driver Aggiuntivi, vedi se c'è qualcosa
<yankee> niente
<enzotib> yankee: non so, allora
<yankee> grazie lo stesso
<maui> Aiuto, ho installato in ubuntu 10.10 su una macchina che aveva preinstallato windows 7, sto tentando di vedere i programmi in windows da ubuntu ma non riesco
<maui> senza in, scusate
<maui> Mi date una mano per favore?
<enzotib> maui: che significa "i programmi windows" ?
<yankee> enzotib,  googlando ho letto di passare ad madwifi... può essere una soluzione?
<enzotib> yankee: non lo so
<maui> ciao, vorrei vedere, da ubuntu, cosa ho su windows, per poter lavorare direttamente da ubuntu
<enzotib> maui: puoi vedere i file, non fare girare i programmi (di norma)
<thedead91> ciao ragazzi, lo so che forse è un po' assurdo ma è possibile usare lo speaker del pc come cassa? avreste qualche suggerimento in caso?
<maui> ah
<enzotib> maui: nel menu Risorse trovi qualcosa?
<enzotib> thedead91: qual'è la differenza tra speaker e cassa?
<maui> ho una cartella che si chiama win7share
<thedead91> ezotib: sostanzialmente nessuna, solo da chi viene gestito il suono
<enzotib> maui: dico nel menu risorse di ubuntu
<maui> cavolo scusa, un momento
<thedead91> enzotib: dimmi se ho detto una tr***ta :P
<maui> si enzotib è in risorse
<enzotib> thedead91: da chi vorresti far gestire il suono?
<enzotib> maui: quindi hai risolto?
<maui> no, la cartella è vuota
<thedead91> enzotib: è questo il problema, non so da chi devo farlo gestire :(
<enzotib> thedead91: ma almeno sai cosa stai cercando di fare? :)
<enzotib> maui: apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<maui> ok
<enzotib> maui: poi copia l'output si pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | maui
<ubot-it> maui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maui> dà: event not found
<enzotib> maui: non devi scrivere !pastebin, devi leggere le istruzioni che ti ha dato ubot-it
<thedead91> enzotib: so che devo far "suonare" lo speaker, di coseguenza devo gestirlo come vengono gestite le casse. Non sapendo come, realmente, vengono gestite le casse la sparo un po' a caso dicendo che probabilmente qualche file (magari in /dev) andrà a raccogliere l'output dei programmi che utilizzano la scheda audio per poi reindirizzarlo al giusto dispositivo mentre un altro gestisce lo speaker, circa alla stessa manier
<thedead91> a, a questo punto mi azzarderei a dire che basterebbe redirigire sul file dedicato allo speaker l'output che invece andrebbe al primo. In tal caso comunque mi rimarrebbe un vuoto su quali sono i file in questione. Se tutta sta pappardella non è corretta ti chiedo una correzione :)
<maui> ho aperto pastebin, posto lì la domanda?
<enzotib> maui: no, posti lì l'output del comando "mount"
<enzotib> thedead91: non so se è corretto, ma in ogni caso non ho conoscenze così approfondite del sistema audio di linux
<maui> ok, scusa, sono un analfabeta informatico di 41 anni
<enzotib> maui: no problem
<thedead91> enzotib: appunto mancano pure a me queste conoscenze, dici che potrebbe essere sensato?
<enzotib> maui: e tieni presente che io sono più vecchio di te :)
<enzotib> thedead91: potrebbe
<maui> eh, guarda, sono riuscito a comprare un pc solo adesso (tra l'altro un regalo), in ufficio non possiamo fare praticamente nulla
<maui> Download as text, procedo?
<maui> tranquillo?
<thedead91> enzotib: questa strada sembra condurre a nulla :( cercherò ancora un bel po' sul web, se ti interessa magari puoi dirmi che ti faccio sapere cosa scopro a riguardo :)
<enzotib> maui: devi mettere il tuo nick nel campo "poster" e poi premere "Paste!"
<enzotib> thedead91: perché no
<maui> si fatto, mi chiede di creare un account, una password che non sia quella che chiede ubuntu in avvio?
<enzotib> maui: no, no, stai sbagliando qualcosa
<maui> ok, calma
<enzotib> maui: torna sulla pagina http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> riempi i campi
<enzotib> poster e content
<enzotib> in poster ci metti il tuo nick o quello che vuoi, ma non lasciarlo vuoto
<enzotib> in content ci metti l'output del comando mount, che hai eseguito su un terminale
<enzotib> fatto questo, premi il tasto Paste
<enzotib> che è sulla pagina stessa
<maui> scrivo semplicemente: mount
<maui> ok?
<enzotib> maui: no
<enzotib> maui: mount lo devi eseguire in un terminale, e sulla pagina web devi copiare l' *output* che avrai sul terminale
<maui> ok, quella sfilza
<enzotib> sì
<maui> dice di nuovo: Download as text   cliccabile!
<maui> vado?
<enzotib> no,
<enzotib> ok, l'ho visto, anche se non ho capito tu cosa fai per far apparire quella cosa
<enzotib> arghh!!
<enzotib> ma stai usando WUBI?
<maui> sì! Ho scaricato Ubuntu con WUBI
<maui> è un problema?
<enzotib> maui: no, è una cattiva scelta
<maui> enzotib: grazie per la pazienza
<enzotib> comunque, se vuoi vedere i tuo file, apri Risorse->Cartella Home
<maui> acc!
<maui> provo
<enzotib> maui: poi sull'elenco di sinistra vai su File System
<enzotib> maui: poi dall'elenco di directory fai doppio click su host
<Mache_> enzotib hai ancora 1 minuto per il mioproblema grafico xD?
<enzotib> Mache_: dimmi
<enzotib> maui: lì dovresti trovare i files di windows
<Mache_> allora per vedere che driver sto usando,ce un comando?
<enzotib> Mache_: da questo comando dovresti capire qualcosa: grep -E '(Unload|Load)Module' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enzotib> Mache_: magari metti l'output su pastebin, che vedo anch'io
<maui> enzotib: lì ho girato 20000 volte ma non vedo quello che voglio
<maui> forse quando ho scaricato con WUBI il
<enzotib> maui: i files lì sono
<maui> sistema mi ha chiesto se volevo condividere windows, ma ci ha messo 3 ore e mezza
<maui> e non ho avuto pazienza di tenere glki occhi fissi
<enzotib> condividere?
<maui> ho fatto altro e mi sarà sfuggito un passaggio importante
<Mache> una volta che è incollato come si usa quel coso la xD?
<Mache> devo registrarmi?
<maui> condividere nel senso appunto di poter vedere i programmi di windows in ubuntu...
<enzotib> Mache_: no, devi mettere l'indirizzo (che è cambiato) qui
<maui> enzotib: disinstallo ubuntu e lo reinstallo?
<enzotib> maui: uhm, non so, io ora vado a dormire
<Mache> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586618/
<maui> ok, grazie enzotib, buona notte
<enzotib> Mache_: hai una scheda intel?
<Mache> quella integrata
<Mache> è intel
<Mache> e poi ce l'ati hd
<enzotib> Mache: vedo solo interl
<enzotib> intel*
<enzotib> e comunque, buonanotte
<Mache> nn è che l'altra è ancora disattivata da prima?
<maui> buonanotte
<miscus> problemino... leggere la posta alice mail
<miscus> con evolution non riesco
<miscus> suggerimenti?
<Mache> andare direttamente sul sito di alice xD?
<Octy> 'sera
<miscus> è proprio li che c'è un altro problema spesso il server mi dice che c'è un altra sessione aperta e mi butta fuori non ne posso più
<Octy> chi mi dice come installare libreoffice su 10.10?
<miscus> esiste un applicativo che legge la posta tipo evolution?
<fredd> salve a tutti sto installando ubuntu 10.10 su virtual Box, sono arrivato ad averlo a sinistra della finestra ma ora non so cosa fare.....ho tentato di leggere la guida ma ho visto che non corrisponde con l' ultima versione di virtualbox
<miscus> fredd secondo me devi fare doppio click sull'icona o fare avvia!
<MatteoR1> miscus: Thunderbird è un buon client email
<miscus> MatteoR1 grazie provo subito
<fredd> miscus, si però non gli ho dato istruzioni da dove prendere ubuntu....come faccio
<fredd> provo...
<MatteoR1> fredd: Ma in che senso sei riuscito ad avere ubuntu a sinistra?
<fredd> MatteoR1: nella lista della macchine installate
<miscus> MatterR1: secondo me sulla macchina virtuale come macchina ancora da avviare
<miscus> appunto
<fredd> infatti
<fredd> ....ora però sembra che si è avviata
<miscus> :-9
<miscus> :-)
<MatteoR1> fredd: Ah ora ho capito, se la avvi la macchina virtuale, poi t chiede come vuoi installare il sistema operativo
<cristian_> ragazzi se vi interessa ATI 6950 funziona su ubuntu 10.10 XD
<MatteoR1> cristian_: Grazie, queste informazioni servono sempre ;)
<fredd> MatteoR1, infatti ora mi chiede come voglio installarla: prova o installa, che differenza c'è?
<cristian_> MatteoR1, saresti?
<miscus> asp la so!
<cristian_> prova o compra ecco la differenza XD
<cristian_> come se fosse na macchina
<miscus> no
<miscus> prova va solo da cd
<miscus> installa si installa come macchina virtuale
<cristian_> no
<cristian_> si istalla come sistema operativo a se
<cristian_> sei tu che decidi
<MatteoR1> fredd: "Prova" carichi ubuntu dal cd, "installa" installi ubuntu sull'hard disk
<MatteoR1> fredd: in questo caso l'hard disk virtuale
<miscus> infatti matteo dice  bene
<fredd> ma se installo rimane sempre sul virtuale?
<MatteoR1> fredd: Sì
<fredd> ....vedo
<MatteoR1> fredd: Rimane su virtualbox quello che fai con virtualbox
<cristian_> MatteoR1, come era il comando per fare il test fps?
<miscus> fredd: sennò che virtual box sarebbe??
<fredd> ah mi ero preoccupato....alla fine è sempre sul virtuale
<MatteoR1> cristian_: glxgears
<miscus> Fredd: ma certo se poi non ti piace lo togli e basta
<cristian_> 9991.719 fps loool
<Bulldozer> qualcuno ha installato amsn?
<MatteoR1> wow
<MatteoR1> Bulldozer: dimmi tutto
<Mache> quando si dice ridiamo per nn piangere xD
<Bulldozer> ho installato amsn e ho il tema predefinito di ubuntu 10.10, quello che rimane con le barre grigio scure...
<Mache> ho scaricato i driver ufficiali dal sito ati,installati,ora lo schermo resta completamente nero e non si può fare assolutamente nulla,vai cosi xD
<Bulldozer> quando apro amsn mi appare in barra l'icona con lo sfondo grigio chiaro
<MatteoR1> Bulldozer: e non compare nient'altro?
<fredd> miscus: però gli avvisi che sto avendo dall' inizio installazione mi fanno preoccupare....es: allocazione spazio su disco....cancella e usa l'intero disco.....specifica manualmente la partizioni
<MatteoR1> Bulldozer: Forse devi cliccare sull'icona
<MatteoR1> fredd: Usa l'intero disco
<fredd> ...va bene
<miscus> attenti... l'hai avviato da virtual box vero?
<Bulldozer> funzionare il programma funziona però diciamo che l'icona non si immerge completamente nella barra ma rimane il quadrato bianco/grigio chiaro intorno allicona coi due omini...
<Bulldozer> volevo sapere come mai non prende intorno all'icona il colore grigio scuro del tema
<miscus> Fredd: da virtual box vero?
<miscus> confermi?
<cristian_> MatteoR1,  sai se ci sono problemi con compiz e pacchetti ati?
<fredd> miscus: si certo
<MatteoR1> cristian_: Non tutte le schede funzionano con compiz...
<miscus> fredd: bene perche da cd e non da virtual box si installa con dual boot
<MatteoR1> Bulldozer: è l'icona che è fatta così, non si può fare nulla
<attemptD> Bulldozer probabilmente e' l'icona fatta cosi' non ha lo sfondo trasparente e non si adatta alla barra.
<cristian_> allora devo assolutamente provare xD
<miscus> fredd: e da cd dentro virtual box si installa come macchina virtuale nello spazio che gli hai concesso tu
<Bulldozer> ah ok era quello che volevo capire...pensavo che come tutte le altre icone prendeva il colore del tema...grazie
<miscus> cristian_: gisto?
<MatteoR1> cristian_: Ti consiglio, una volta attivato compiz, di provare a rifare il test del fps, perchè con compiz attivo ci rimettono molto alcune schede
<cristian_> con 2 gb ce la dovrei fare CXD
<fredd> .....miscus, ma si puo modificare anche dopo la quantità di spazio?
 * MatteoR1 io vado. Ciao e buonanotte a tutti
<miscus> fredd: virtual box non è tra i miei virtual preferiti pero sicurament a macchina virtuale non avviata >impostazioni>modifica spazio
<fredd> miscus, quale preferisci al posto di virtualbox?
<miscus> fredd: vmWare
<Mache> esiste unmodo per veder se è attiva l'accelerazione grafica?sto notebook ha un intel integratae un ati e a quanto pare lati non ce modo di farla andare,ma vorrei verificare se almenol'intel è installata
<miscus> fredd: ma dicono che virtual box va bene anche lui
<fredd> miscus: vmWere? prendo nota ;)
<miscus> fredd: scrivi bene vmWare
<miscus> ;--)
<fredd> va bene :)
<miscus> Fredd: CMQ dimmi sta installando in virtualbox come va?
<fredd> miscus: si, un avviso virtuale mi dice di riavviare il pc
<fredd> clicco?
<miscus> Fredd: il PC o lamchhina virtuale?
<fredd> miscus: si  nella macchina virtuale......
<miscus> fredd: allora si riavviA TRANQUILLO
<fredd> riavvio
<miscus> fredd: ti piacerà vedrai poi farai come tutti gli altri lo installerai con dual boot e poi cancellerai Windows hahaha
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema cn amule,appena m connetto dopo 10 secondi il programma s kiude da solo,come è possibile? idee?
<fredd> miscus: è rimasto in attesa, mi dice "please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER
<miscus> hai un dischetto nel floppy?
<miscus> fredd: togli il dischetto dal floppy
<fredd> no, ho preso il file iso dal desktop
<miscus> fredd: premi enter dalla finsstra virtual
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> miscus: yuuuuuuhhuuuuuu installazione riuscitaaaaa!!!!!  :DDDDDD
<miscus> fredd: che culo che hai avuto non ci capisco niente HAHAHAHHA scherzoQ
<miscus> fredd: ora buon lavoro!
<fredd> miscus: grazie del tuo aiuto :DDDD
<miscus> fredd: ma ti pare siamo 10 a 1..... 10 volte hanno aiutato me e io 1 volta a te!
<miscus> fredd: ;-)
<fredd> miscus: ;)
<Guest65554> ciao a tutti...ho un problema, versione ubuntu 10.04...lo accendo e va tutto bene ma poi continua a spengersi e riaccendersi molte volte....che può essere?
<miscus> MatteoR1: grazie thunderbird è OK!!!
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-29
<Guest40078> -.-
<RaFaNaDaL> salve a tutti
<Guest40078> ciao
<Guest40078> sparito hahaah
<Guest40078> lol
<TheImmortalPhoen> il forum è down?
<mirko_> buon giorno
<mirko_> possouna domanda?
<mirko_> ciao hio
<mirko_> posso farti una domanda
<hio_> ciao
<hio_> dimmi
<mirko_> conosci molto bene ubuntu?
<hio_> abbastanza
<mirko_> ok
<mirko_> io  ho una mia cartella conle fort
<mirko_> foto
<mirko_> evolevometterle nello sfondo
<mirko_> ma me ne fa mettere una sola anzichè tutte
<hio_> vuoi impostare una foto come sfondo oppure vuoi che ti compaiano tutte nella scheda sfondi?
<mirko_> c'è un'altro sfondo di linux che ne ha in sequenza
<mirko_> lo sfondo cosmo
<mirko_> lo fondo varia
<mirko_> da solo dopoalcuni minuti
<mirko_> evolevo farlo anche perlemie foto
<hio_> vai in /usr/share/backgrounds
<hio_> c'è una cartella contest
<mirko_> asp
<hio_> con un file xml
<hio_> dovresti farne uno uguale e associare le foto tue...
<mirko_> ci sono
<mirko_> ma non mi fa fare nulla
<hio_> devi essere root
<mirko_> non mi incolla la mia cartella
<hio_> cmq dovresti studiarti un po quel file
<hio_> e farne uno tuo con le tue foto
<hio_> io non l'ho mai fatto comunque
<mirko_> ok
<mirko_> in che sensodevoessere in root
<mirko_> in che senso devo essere in root
<hio_> da terminale dai sudo nautilus /usr/share/backgrounds
<mirko_> okgrazie domani ciprovo
<esulu> we
<glpiana> ola
<Alfasus> salve
<Alfasus> non riesco più ad ascoltare i file mp3 e i video flash
<glpiana> Alfasus, sei su kubuntu?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> Alfasus, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep kubuntu-restricted
<glpiana> Alfasus, elenca qualcosa?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> Alfasus, cosa?
<Alfasus> glpiana,ii  kubuntu-restricted-addons             4                                                 Commonly used restricted packages for Kub
<Alfasus> ii  kubuntu-restricted-extras             42                                                Commonly used restricted packages for Kub
<glpiana> Alfasus, in seguito a cosa nasce questo problema?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Alfasus> glpiana, non mi funzionavano i flash su youtube,  mi è stato suggerito un rimedio; vedo il video, ma non sento
<glpiana> Alfasus, e in seguito a sto rimedio ha smesso di riprodurre gli mp3?
<Alfasus> glpiana, ora vedo ma non sento. Pure Amarok ha perso la voce, ma sento i suoni di sistema
<glpiana> Alfasus, oki, vediamo sto rimedio
<Alfasus> glpiana, non ricordo il rimedio
<glpiana> ah ecco. perfetto
<glpiana> Alfasus, se non mi dici che hai fatto no posso aiutarti. e non è detto che possa anche se mi dici che hai fatto a dir la verità :)
<glpiana> Alfasus, torno subito
<Alfasus> glpiana, ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità. Vorrà dire che mi terrò Kubuntu muto. Visto che se perde la voce non si può dargliela se non si sà perchè la persa. E come andare da un dottore e riferirgli  di aver perso la voce e lui ti dice: se non mi dici come l'hai persa non posso farci niente, Pazienza. Meno male che si tratta della voce di Kubuntu e non della mia. Grazie comunque, Farè fare a Kubuntu dei
<Alfasus> gargarismi. Chissà che non gli facciano bene
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> Alfasus, leggo ora il tuo commento di prima
<glpiana> Alfasus, un sistema non perde l'audio così tanto per. tu hai detto di aver messo le mani su qualcosa e non ricordi cosa.
<glpiana> Alfasus, senza sapere cosa hai toccato è una caccia al tesoro
<glpiana> e l'esempio col dottore non calza per nulla
<maddler> glpiana: e` come andare dal dottore senza voce e non dirgli che si e` passata la domenica allo stadio sotto la pioggia gridando tutto il tempo :D
<Alfasus> glpiana, io ti apprezzo moltissimo per la tua competenza. Credo si possa convenire che dare delle indicazioni può aiutare la diagnosi, ma che la diagnosi possa essere fatta anche in assenza di indicazioni anche se può risultare più difficile: Aggiungo pure che le indicazioni potrebbero  essere fuorvianti. Quello che mi sorprende è la complessità di linux, considerando che una persona delle tue capacità e competenze
<Alfasus> ha difficoltà a risolvere un problema apparentemente semplice, come la perdita dell'audio. Non posso che prenderne atto. Un'ultima considerazione: il metter mano o meglio l'essere aiutato a mettere mano, non scaturisce dalla voglia di incasinare il sistema, ma da quella di voler risolvere problemi pratici (vedi la perdita dei video flash perchè youtube richiedeva per il suo funzionamento l'aggiornamento di Adobe Flash).
<Alfasus> In sintesi intendo dire che le difficoltà, a mio parere, derivano più dalla scarsa operabilità di Linux da parte di un utente medio che da ciò che l'utente richiede dal sistema . Il sistema ha le sue colpe, non solo gli utenti-utonti.  Siccome di ritengo utente molto esperto sono sicuro che se il computer fosse tuo risolveresti il problema. Non avertene per la polemica , ma non intendo farmi esclusivo responsabile di
<Alfasus> cose che non dipendono solo da me.
<FloodBotIt1> Alfasus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Alfasus, capisci però che se tu dicesso "ho modificato sto file " oppure " ho seguito sta guida/consiglio" la cosa sarebbe più immediata
<glpiana> Alfasus, comuqnue. hai detto che senti i suoni di sistema. solo all'avivo o anche dopo?
<glpiana> Alfasus, poi vediamo anche flash
<glpiana> Alfasus, io proverei ad aiutarti se solo rispondessi...
<krimini> buongiorno ragazzi
<krimini> ho installato ubuntu ma duranre il boot mi da 2 errori,dicono che non trova dev/dm1 e dev/dm2
<krimini> di cosa si tratta?
<krimini> le periferiche webcam scanner stampante scheda audio scheda video le o installate grazie alle vostre guide passo passo
<glpiana> krimini, il sistema si avvia comunque?
<krimini> l'unica cosa che non so se ha riconosciuto è un modem interno che con windows uso per inviare fax
<krimini> si
<krimini> si avvia
<glpiana> krimini, sei da lì ora?
<krimini> si
<krimini> sono con il fantastico ubuntu
<krimini> mi sono già innamorato
<glpiana> krimini, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<krimini> ok
<glpiana> !paste | krimini
<ubot-it> krimini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krimini> azz mi esce un sacco di roba
<krimini> incollo qua=
<krimini> ?
<glpiana> !paste | krimini
<ubot-it> krimini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krimini> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krimini> ma il nick dove lo indico
<krimini> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> krimini, dai basta. apri quella pagina e segui le indicazioni del messaggio di ubot-it
<krimini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586787/
<krimini> ok :)
<glpiana> krimini, quanti dischi hai? fisicamente intendo, il numero degli hard disk
<krimini> allora fisicamente sono 3,ma 2 sono in raid0 quindi lo vede come 1
<krimini> sullo stesso disco raid c'è win7 e ubuntu
<krimini> poi ho sdc1 che lo uso come archivio
<krimini> sul disco raid c'è una partizione da 320 giga che lo uso per i download(NTFS) poi una per win 7(da 220 giga) e poi una swap da 4 giga e una ext4 da 50 giga
<krimini> ma non capisco perche con comando che mi hai fatto fare riconosce sda e non il raid
<krimini> che ha una sigla speciale
<glpiana> krimini, sinceramente non so dirti cosa siano. mai visti
<krimini> ma in dev/dm1 cosa c'é?
<glpiana> krimini, ripeto, non so aiutarti, ma leggi qui. uno aveva il tuo stesso problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=451044.msg3525926;topicseen
<krimini> ok grazie
<krimini> mannaggia a questo raid
<nicotano> buongiorno
<DragoRosso1982> buongiorno
<paky> ciao
<paky> ciao !
<paky> help !
<paky> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<nicotano> !aiuto | paky
<ubot-it> paky: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paky> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con l'installazione di ubuntu? grazie
<glpiana> krimini, per cortesia non scrivermi in query rpivata
<nicotano> paky, spiega il problema
<nicotano> !installazione  | paky
<ubot-it> paky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paky> ho scaricato wubi e ho continuato con l'installazione per ubuntu notebook edition poi mentre mi installa si blocca e mi da un errore e si blocca l'installazione
<nicotano> paky,  scarica il file .iso da www.releases.ubuntu.com, verifica l'integrità con md5sum (segui le indicazioni contenute nella opagina), masterizza un CD a bassa velocità e fai una installazione seguendo le istruzioni del wiki, accanto al sistema windows esistente, previa deframmentazione di windows
<paky> grazie adesso ci provo poi dopo ti faccio sapere
<K99Brain> paky, non esiste la notebook edition
<K99Brain> paky, occhio a quello che stai installando
<krimini> ma perchè tutte le volte che apro una partizione in Risorse mi crea un collegamento sulla scrivania? e al riavvio scompaiono
<paky> quando mi apre wubi mi da la scelta tra ubuntu ubuntu notebook e xubuntu ed altre versioni
<glpiana> krimini, lo fa quando monti un disco perchè il desktop è impostato per mostrarti i dischi montati
<K99Brain> paky, netbook
<K99Brain> paky, non notebook
<K99Brain> paky, non è la stessa cosa
<paky> scusa
<krimini> ma lo monta in automatico?
<K99Brain> paky, netbook sono i pc con schermi da 10"
<krimini> e perchè spariscono i collegamenti dopo un riavvio?
<nicotano> paky  ascarica da qui http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<krimini> insomma io li vorrei sempre sul desktop
<paky> si e' vero netbook
<glpiana> krimini, quando ci clicchi sopra lo fa. se li vuoi permanenti devi modificare fstab
<glpiana> !fstab | krimini
<ubot-it> krimini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<nicotano> paky, avvia col cd inserito e prova ubuntu, se non hai problemi Hardware passi a installare
<nicotano> paky, lascia perdere wubi
<krimini> tks
<paky> ok
<krimini> in xubuntu cosa cambia?
<glpiana> krimini, l'interfaccia. è xfce4 invece di gnome
<glpiana> !xubutnu | krimini
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xubutnu'
<glpiana> -.-
<krimini> :)
<glpiana> !xubuntu | krimini
<ubot-it> krimini: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<paky>  sto scaricando ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso adesso cosa faccio? scusate ma voglio imparare il piu' possibile e vi chiedo scusa se attualmente sono un po' ignorante
<Alfasus> glpiana, i suoni di sistema li sento talvolta, ma non so come provocarli. Sto cercando di provocarli, poi ti dirò
<krimini> carino+
<glpiana> Alfasus, hai già controllato i volumi su alsamixer?
<glpiana> !installazione | paky leggi la guida, è il metodo migliore
<ubot-it> paky leggi la guida, è il metodo migliore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nicotano> paky, se devi installare su netbook senza lettore cd prepara una chiavetta usb  con unetbootin
<krimini> !nautilus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nautilus'
<krimini> azz
<krimini> cos'è?
<paky> ho il lettore cd
<krimini> ! nautilus
<glpiana> krimini, che cerchi?
<nicotano> paky, masterizza un cd opzione masterizza file immagine e poi boota col cd inserito segui le istruzioni del wiki
<nicotano> paky, masterizza alla + bassa velocità possibile
<krimini> no volevo sapere cos'era nautilus
<Alfasus> glpiana, mi hanno già indicato di vedere alasamixer. Io non so leggerlo bene, ma anche impostando tutto a 100 e a OO non funziona. Inoltre riavviando il sistema alsamixer si ripresenta con i valori iniziali
<nicotano> krimini, filr manager
<nicotano> file*
<krimini> e dove sta?
<glpiana> Alfasus, apri alsamixer e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nicotano> krimini, stai su ubuntu ?
<krimini> si
<nicotano> icona home
<krimini> in Risorse quindi
<krimini> ok
<krimini> grazie
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/145473
<glpiana> Alfasus, sono tutti muti i canali
<glpiana> Alfasus, passa sotto ad ognuno e premi il tasto m
<glpiana> Alfasus, vedi tutte quelle MM?
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/145474 Ho sentito un suono di sistena, ma non Amarok
<glpiana> Alfasus, oki, in un terminale scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> Alfasus, dimmi se senti la voce
<Alfasus> glpiana, Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<Alfasus> ma non sento
<Peace-> figo
<ioria> ola
<ioria> ho un problemino
<ioria> il mio network in wireless è accessibile con 'connect to sever' ma non appare nella finestra Network
<ioria> ma con eth0 è tutto Ok
<newlife> e ti ho mandato via email?
<panda> ioria: il server a cui ti connetti cos'e' ?
<ioria> ho fatto una rete fra slackware, winXp, XpPro e debian
<ioria> ed ubuntu
<ioria> il problema è un laptop con ubuntu che in wireless compare ma non è accessibile
<ioria> dagli altri computers
<K99Brain> ioria, non è accessibile in che senso?
<K99Brain> ioria, hai condiviso una cartella?
<K99Brain> non pinga?
<ioria> non si apre l'icona
<ioria> ma si connette usando 'connetti unità di rete
<ioria> e si apre pure
<ioria> si certo
<ioria> ma con eth0 funziona e si apre tutto
<ioria> su tutti i pc
<K99Brain> ioria, non potrebbe essere il router wireless che filtra certe porte?
<ioria> penso anch'io perche portscan mi dice delle cose che non capisco
<ioria> preciso: a volte si apre e a volte no... che è ancora + strano
<ioria> adesso per esempio non compare e non si apre
<K99Brain> ioria, secondo me qualche porta è filtrata, ma di piu non so dirti
<ioria> ma si apre con Connect to server
<ioria> perche un altro laptop wirelss con debian non mi da problemi ed è lo stesso router
<ioria> che usa però roaming ... che su ubuntu non ho trovato
<ioria> ciao
<krimini> fdevx
<krimini> f
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> ma mi spiegate come è possibile ricercare tutti i files e le cartelle dove sono presenti i file .rar usando il modulo di ricerca integrato di Ubuntu?
<mikunos> ci sto perdendo il senno!
<massimo18> mikunos: risorse cerca e metti come testo di ricerca .rar
<mikunos> beh fino a la ci ero riuscito ma non trova i files
<mikunos> i files sono presenti
<massimo18> mikunos: sono presenti in che disco?
<mikunos> nel disco selezionato
<mikunos> nella cartella selezionata
<massimo18> strano, non so che dirti
<massimo18> ciao filo1234
<filo1234> ciao massimo18
<nicotano> salve
<Uzzi> ciao tutti. Ho un piccolissimo problema, ho cancellato con shift+can dei files. é possibile in qualche modo il recupero? ho anche fatto annulla durante l'operazione però in uno stadio avanzato!
<nicotano> shift+can esclude il cestino , prova a recuperarli con testdisc
<nicotano> http://www.anxurweb.com/testdisk-photorec-recuperare-file-cancellati-pendrive-formattate-o-corrotte-utilizzando-ubuntu.html
<morph_> salve
<Uzzi> nicotano, grassie e speriamo
<nicotano> ;)
<morph_> raga avete provato il kernel liquorix?ho fatto il benchmark e da buoni risultat
<nicotano> !chat | morph_
<ubot-it> morph_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krimini> ragazzi perchè "aiuto e supporto" sotto la voce sistema non mi si apre? si chiude da solo
<fredd> ciao a tutti, sto installando ubuntu 10.10  su virtualbox.....sono arrivato alla finestra riavviare il pc....cosa devo fare?
<morph_> riavvia virtualbox
<krimini> non va in errore si chiude e basta
<nicotano> krimini, sarà un baco lo fa anche a me
<morph_> a me va
<krimini> morph hai fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<fredd> morph: nella guida di virtualbox mi consiglia di non farlo e di mettere dei comandi
<krimini> io li ho  fatti tutti
<morph_> XChat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.38-1.dmz.1-liquorix-686
<filo1234> fredd: se hai finito l'installazione devi riavviare la macchina virtuale, ovvio no?
<filo1234> !chat | morph_ krimini
<ubot-it> morph_ krimini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fredd> filo1234: nella guida mi sconsiglia ciò e mi dice di aprire il file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf con un editor di test con i privilegi di amministrazione e di aggiungere alla fine del file questo:
<fredd> section "serverflags"
<fredd> option     "xinerama"  "true"
<filo1234> fredd: non ho mai messo mano a xorg.conf per le macchine virtuali...
<morph_> fredd, usa virtualbox addonguest per la scheda video
<filo1234> si ma finchè non riavvia non può installare nulla
<filo1234> fredd: che versione di virtualbox hai usato?
<fredd> il fatto centrale è che a me dopo che spengo la macchina virtuale, e la riaccendo, mi ricompare la schermata che mi dice se voglio provare ubuntu o voglio installarlo....
<fredd> ex novo
<morph_> fredd, disabilita il supporto iso o cd
<filo1234> fredd: be ovvio, devi disabilitare il boot dal cdrom -.- o dall'iso che hai usato per installare
<morph_> senno parte sempre il live..
<fredd> :)
<fredd> va bene riavvio.....
<filo1234> fredd: spegi la macchina virtuale, vai nelle impostazioni e imposta il boot da disco .vdi
<filo1234> spegni*
<fredd> filo1234: sono su impostazioni, dove vado? qua non lo trovo...
<filo1234> fredd: archiviazione
<fredd> ci sono
<filo1234> fredd: hai usato il cd?
<fredd> no il file iso dul desktop
<filo1234> vabè vedi l'iconetta del cd sotto controller ide?
<fredd> si la vedo
<filo1234> ecco selezionala e a destra ti apre un menu a tendina
<filo1234> lettore cd/dvd  li metti vuoto
<fredd> aspetta mi compare rimuovi collegamento se clicco il file iso
<filo1234> rimuovilo
<fredd> ah no ok
<filo1234> poi vai su sistema e selezioni il boot direttamente da disco
<filo1234> puoi togliere la spunta dal cdrom
<fredd> il boot da disco? su sistema di virtual non lo trovo
<filo1234> fredd: menu sistema
<filo1234> ordine di avvio:
<fredd> ha ok, è un pò diverso....
<filo1234> ?
<fredd> quindi resta : floppy , disco fisso
<filo1234> pure il floppy puoi levare tanto non serve
<fredd> fatto :)
<fredd> ....mi sembrava una versione diversa qualla mia ... invece è quella
<fredd> filo1234: grazie :)
<filo1234> fredd: di nulla
<fredd> filo1234: come faccio a fare essere il desktop virtuale a scermo intero?....vado su macchina clicco schermo intero ma il desktop non si estende per quando è lo schermo resta piccolo circondato dal colore nero
<filo1234> fredd: installa le guest additions prima
<fredd> mm cosa sarebbe?
<fredd> filo1234: come la installo
<filo1234> fredd: sei nella macchina virtuale?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<fredd> filo1234: si sono in essa
<filo1234> fredd: vedi il menu dispositivi?
<fredd> filo1234: si lo vedo
<filo1234> cliccaci
<fredd> ah ho visto...c'è installa guest addition
<Alfasus> glpiana, ciao, Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<Alfasus> ma non sento
<glpiana> Alfasus, ricontrolla alsamixer
<fredd> filo1234: mi compare la finestra impossibile trovare il file.....si vuole scaricare questa immagine da internet?
<filo1234> scaricala
<fredd> va bene
<filo1234> fredd: ah perchè hai rimosso il cd room dal boot per quello ti chiede di scaricarla
<filo1234> altrimenti la monta nel cdrom e da loi installi...
<filo1234> fredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<fredd> filo1234: ora qua mi dice si vuole registrare quest' immagine CD e montarla nel drive CD/DVD virtuale?
<filo1234> fredd: si
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/145491 sento solo suono di sistema
<glpiana> Alfasus, prova a scrivere nel terminale: pulseaudio -k
<Alfasus> glpiana, è andata. Grazie. Sei grande come al solito. Qual'è la spigazione?
<Alfasus> Spiegazione*
<glpiana> Alfasus, qualche problema con pulseaudio. ma credo che al riavvio sarai da capo. hai voglia di provare a riavviare?
<fredd> glpiana: come faccio a far essere il desktop virtuale din ubuntu, esteso? vado su macchina, clicco su modalità a schermo intero ma reste piccolo
<filo1234> fredd: hai installato le guest additions?
<glpiana> fredd, devi installare le guest addition come ti ha detto filo1234
<fredd> glpiana: penso di averlo fatto perchè sul desk virtuale mi compare un' icona: VBOXADDITIONS
<glpiana> fredd, e se premi ctrl+ f che fa?
<fredd> vedo...
<enzotib> il control di destra, eh!
<fredd> glpiana: compare la finestra "Ricerca"
<glpiana> fredd, ctrl di destra come dice enzotib
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> glpiana: va in pseudoschermo intero perchè il desktop effettivo rimane piccolo
<glpiana> fredd, cambia le impostazioni della risoluzione del monitor della macchina virtuale
<fredd> vedo
<fredd> glpiana: c'è memoria video 40 mb
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<glpiana> fredd, devo assentarmi
<fredd> va bene ;)
<glpiana> falso allarme
<glpiana> fredd, cosa hai virtualizzato?
<filo1234> fredd: ma le guest additions le hai installate? tu le hai solo scaricate
<fredd> glpiana, un attimo...
<fredd> glpiana, le ho solo scaricate...
<fredd> glpiana, ho l' icona sul desktop
<glpiana> installale
<fredd> come lo faccio?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<filo1234> fredd: ascolta zio filo1234
<fredd> fiolo1234, ciao :)
<filo1234> fredd: rispegni la macchina virtuale...riabilita il cdrom dal menu sistema...
<fredd> va bene
<filo1234> fredd: poi rifai installa le guest additions, e ti appare l'icona del cdrom sul desktop
<filo1234> quando ci sei fischia che io mangio
<fredd> faccio
<Alfasus> glpiana, funziona. sono partiti anche i sonori delle finestre youtube che avevo lasciato aperte. Grazie. A proposito è possibile sapere quali sono gli applicativi che al momento stanno suonando?
<glpiana> Alfasus, su kde non saprei come
<fredd> filo1234, non me la fa installare....e poi che faccio con quella che avevo installato prima?
<filo1234> fredd: cosa ti dice?
<Alfasus> glpiana, e su gnome?
<fredd> filo1234, si sta zitto
<glpiana> Alfasus, c'è la voce apposta nel controllo volume
<filo1234> fredd: sei sicuro? non hai un'iconetta del cdrom sul desktop?
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK
<fredd> si l' avevo installato prima di cambiare spuntare il cd rom.....va bene quella allora
<filo1234> o.0
<fredd> :)
<filo1234> c'è il cdrom?
<fredd> si c'è l'ho :)
<filo1234> fredd: ok apri un terminale adesso
<fredd> filo1234, va bene
<filo1234> fredd: ls /media/ dimmi cosa elenca
<fredd> filo1234, mi dice VBOXADDITION_3.2.8_64453
<filo1234> fredd: ok cd /media/VBOXADDITION_3.2.8_64453
<fredd> filo1234 digito?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234>  cd /media/VBOXADDITION_3.2.8_64453
<fredd> faccio
<filo1234> fredd: facendo?
<fredd> filo1234, ho ottenuto un' altra riga
<filo1234> fredd: ok adesso scrivi ls e dai invio e dimmi cosa eselnca perchè non ricordo il nome dello script
<fredd> filo1234, faccio
<fredd> filo1234, si elenca quattro cose
<fredd> es VBox linuxaddition-x86.run
<filo1234> si mi servono i nomi esatti
<fredd> scrivo
<filo1234> fredd: copia su pastebin
<filo1234> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> filo1234, pastebin? è un programma?
<filo1234> leggi
<filo1234> !pastebin | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> leggo :)
<fredd> filo1234, si compare una schermata, cosa faccio?
<filo1234> icolla l'elenco che ti ha dato il terminale metti il nick fai invio e dammi il link che ti appere nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox
<fredd> filo1234, incolla non me lo fa fare
<filo1234> fredd: vabè scrivimeli a mano
<fredd> meglio
<OverMe> meglissimo
<fredd> ....mi viene di bestemmiare cristo :) lo so sono alla prime volte
<OverMe> fattelo passare
<fredd> 32Bit      VBoxLinuxAddition-amd64.run       VboxWindowsadditions.exe
<filo1234> fredd: basta leggere non è difficile e non c'entra nulla con Ubuntu quello
<fredd> scrivo altro
<fredd> 64Bit  Vboxlinuxadditions-x86.run                    AUTORU.INF   Vboxsolarisadditions.pkg
<fredd> filo1234, e basta
<filo1234> fredd: sudo ./Vboxlinuxadditions-x86.run
<fredd> filo1234, va bene
<fredd> filo1234, mi dice command not found
<filo1234> fredd: devi darlo nella directory in cui hai quel file
<filo1234> fredd: hai chiuso il terminale?
<fredd> no era quello di prima ....ci riprovo
<filo1234> fredd: ma qui 32bit e 64bit che hai scritto prima sono cartelle? o fanno parte del nome?
<fredd> no sono cartelle
<filo1234> fredd: allora devi entrare nella cartella in cui hai quel file
<filo1234> cd nome_cartella
<fredd> filo1234, sono entrato...
<filo1234> ora dai il comndo
<fredd> ora scrivo il comando
<fredd> filo1234, un altra volta command not found
<filo1234> fredd: sei nella cartella giusta? c'è quel file??
<fredd> commando not found
<fredd> *command
<filo1234> fredd: sei nella cartella giusta? c'è quel file??
<fredd> sono entrato nella cartella 64bit ma mi da command not found
<filo1234> fredd: ls
<filo1234> fredd: ma scusa tu hai installato una 64bit?
<fredd> no una 32 bit
<filo1234> e allora devi entrare nella cartella 32bit
<filo1234> cd ../32Bit
<filo1234> fredd: sudo ./Vboxlinuxadditions-x86.run
<fredd> ok bestemmio in privato
<glpiana> filo1234, forse è VboxLinux con la L maiuscola
<K99Brain> o forse non ha i permessi di esecuzione
<filo1234> capito devo avviare un virtuale
<K99Brain> fredd, ls -l
<K99Brain> fredd, copia qui la riga relativa a quel cacchio di file
<glpiana> o addirittura VBoxLinux
<fredd> ....mi assento un po
<glpiana> che poi sulla guida che ho indicato nel pleistocene c'è scritto
<enzotib> io a scanso di equivoci, faccio sempre sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<enzotib> che non serve che sia eseguibile
<glpiana> enzotib, beh ma anche così se sbagliassi le maiuscole non andrebbe :)
<enzotib> glpiana, eccerto, lì il tab aiuta, però. Io mi riferifo al fatto se avesse o no i permessi di esecuzione
<glpiana> enzotib, dovrebbe averli comunque
<K99Brain> sudo sh ./*.sh
<K99Brain> tiè
<glpiana> K99Brain, eh, ce ne foss esolo uno :D
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> incontentabili
<filo1234> fredd: cd .. && sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<filo1234> fredd: e segui le maiuscole
<filo1234> K99Brain: e poi è .run
<filo1234> lol
<romeopapa> salve, vorrei sapere come accedere a risorse di rete da programmi, mi sono spiegato?
<glpiana> romeopapa, se la risorsa è montata tramite ssh la trovi sotto .gvfs
<glpiana> romeopapa, per samba no so dirti
<glpiana> *non
<romeopapa> ciao glpiana! spiegami meglio la differenza tra ssh e samba
<glpiana> romeopapa, ssh lo usi per due pc con linux
<glpiana> smaba se è rete mista linux windows
<glpiana> *samba
<romeopapa> glpiana, mista....
<glpiana> romeopapa, per smaba non so. hai provato a visualizzare la barra in cui scrivere e ausare smb:// etc etc etc ?
<romeopapa> sto usando il nuovissimo e per ora mi pare fantastico draftsight...e non capisco a che ti riferisci...
<glpiana> romeopapa, non so che sia
<K99Brain> filo1234, e vabbè...
<K99Brain> pignolo
<glpiana> romeopapa, ma è nei repo?
<massimo18> ma cosa c'entra un programma di disegno ora?
<romeopapa> glpiana, no, è il nuovo cad open completo 2d
<glpiana> romeopapa, vabè, tra l'altro lo userai sotto wine immagino
<romeopapa> no no
<romeopapa> massimo18, c'entra, è con l'apertura di file in rete samba che ho problemi, non con il sft
<glpiana> romeopapa, comunque dimmi se ho capito bene: tu da sto programma devi aprire un file che hai in rete
<romeopapa> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> romeopapa, c'è un Apri file?
<romeopapa> glpiana, si ma la rete non la fa vedere tra le risorse, si vede "computer" e Home, c'è un modo per vedere la rete montata con samba?
<glpiana> romeopapa, lo so che non la fa vedere -.-
<glpiana> romeopapa, sei su kde o su gnome?
<romeopapa> gnome
<glpiana> romeopapa, premi ctrl+l dovrebbe apaprirti la riga in cui scrivere il path
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok poi?
<glpiana> romeopapa, eh poi ci scrivi: smb://e tutto il path della condivisione
<glpiana> romeopapa, oppure puoi fare così: in nautilus ti crei un segnalibro che così poi ti appare nella finstra di apri file
<fredd> filo1234, sono entrato nella cartella 32bit, ma è lo stesso command not found......ci sono altre strade più semplici? tipo lavorare sullìicona del desktop?
<filo1234> fredd: non è in nessuna cartella quel file
<filo1234> è semplicemente dentro il cd rom
<fredd> filo1234 quindi?
<fredd> filo1234 aspetta ma io non ho usato il cd-rom
<fredd> ho usato il file iso sul desktop vero
<filo1234>  cd /media/VBOXADDITION_3.2.8_64453
<filo1234> e dai il comando di prima
<filo1234> contr
<filo1234> controlla le maiuscole
<fredd> avevo chiuso il terminale
<filo1234> sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<fredd> scrivo
<filo1234>  cd /media/VBOXADDITION_3.2.8_64453 && sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<fredd> command not found per il primo che mi hai dato
<filo1234> fredd: uhmmmm ls /media/
<fredd> filo1234, mi da appunto VBoxadd......
<filo1234> fredd: cd /media/VBoxquelchè
<filo1234> fredd: devi stare attento alle maiuscole e minuscole
<fredd> si ci sto attento
<filo1234> fredd: cd /media/VB*
<fredd> sono entrato in VB
<tdk200> salve a tutti.
<filo1234> fredd: facciamo così almeno vedo cosa c'è li dentro sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fredd> scrivo...
<tdk200> volevo sapere se era possibile personalizzare lo sfondo della schermata sospensione di ubuntu, quando entra lo screensaver e poi chiede la password. E' possibile modificare?
<fredd> filo1234, mi dice: dopo quata operazione verranno occupati 2114kB di spazio su disco. Continuare?
<filo1234> fredd: si
<fredd> filo1234, ha finito
<filo1234> fredd: ls | pastebinit
<filo1234> e dammi il link che ti da come risposta
<tdk200> filo
<tdk200> filo1234, come posso modificare la schermata della sospensione di ubuntu dove chiede la psw?
<filo1234> non lo so, non credo si possa
<fredd> filo1234, http://pastebin.com/brF2Fjap
<filo1234> fredd: sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<tdk200> strano su gentoo funziona
<tdk200> cioè si può fare
<filo1234> gentoo non è Ubuntu
<tdk200> lo so
<filo1234> non so se essista qualcosa nei repo per modificarlo
<filo1234> esista*
<tdk200> credevo essendo sempre linux potesse farlo
<fredd> filo1234, sta installando
<filo1234> quando ha finito riavvia
<fredd> va bene
<tdk200> filo1234, ma se utilizzo pulizia del sistema, cancella programmi totalmente dal pc? ho avviato la pulizia di webcam studio e vbox ha cancellato tutto
<fredd> filo1234 fatto
<helpp> Scall, ciao come va
<Scall> helpp: heila', tutto bene grazie :-)
<Scall> helpp: hai risolto con Docky?
<fredd> filo1234, ma lo stesso il desktop resta piccolo quando passo amodalità schermo intero
<filo1234> fredd: hai riavviato?
<fredd> filo1234, si certo
<helpp> Scall sisi solo che mi da un piccolo problema ogni volta quando spengo il pc e lo riavvio la docky scompare ( gia ho dato la spunta su apro quando ubuntu si avvia)
<fredd> filo1234, nelle info di sistema mi dice che la risoluzione dello schermo è 800x600x32???
<filo1234> fredd: chiudi la macchina virtuale
<helpp> Scall, come posso fare
<filo1234> e pure virtualbox
<fredd> filo1234, ecco fatto
<filo1234> fredd: apri un terminale
<fredd> fatto
<filo1234> fredd: VBoxManage setextradata global GUI/MaxGuestResolution any
<fredd> filo1234, è tutto un  comando?
<filo1234> si
<fredd> filo1234, tra global e gui ce spazio
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> GUI
<Scall> helpp: quindi hai già messo la spunta su "Esegui all'avvio del computer" nelle impostazioni di Docky? Ma nonostante ciò non parte in automatico all'avvio?
<fredd> va bene
<helpp> Scall, esatto
<filippo> salve, ho un problema con l'aggiornamento del sistema. Provando a scaricare l'elenco degli aggiornamenti, mi comapare questo avviso "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"
<Scall> helpp: una curiosità, come hai risolto per il rettangolo nero sopra Docky? Per capire se hai agito nel modo corretto, o cercando di risolvere hai fatto qualcosa di errato.
<helpp> Scall, con compiz ieri facendo i passaggi che mi hai detto l'ho risolto
<fredd> filo1234, sembra che sia andata
<filo1234> fredd: se il comando non ha dato errori riprova
<fredd> filo1234, va bene
<helpp> Scall, provo a riavviare il pc aspetta
<filippo> nessuno sa dirmi come risolvere questo problema degli aggiornamenti?
<Scall> helpp: ok, un attimo
<Scall> helpp: tu riavvia pure nel mentre ;-)
<filo1234> filippo: sudo apt-get update  e metti l'output su pastebin
<filo1234> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> filo1234, è rimasto lo stesso
<filo1234> fredd: clicca su "passa alla modalità schermo intero"
<fredd> filo1234, e dopo
<filippo> filo1234, ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/586912/
<filo1234> fredd: e anche su ridimensiona automaticamente lo schermo guest
<fredd> filo1234 vedo
<filo1234> e poi allarga la finestra a tutto schermo
<filo1234> filippo: Err http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ feisty/screenlets Translation-en         Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "hendrik.kaju.pri.ee:http" (-5 - Nessun indirizzo associato al nome host)
<filo1234> spiegami cosa ci fa un repo esterno e poi per feisty
<filo1234> filippo: sei pieno di repo esterni
<filippo> filo1234,  quindi?
<helpp_> Scall, eccomi
<filo1234> filippo: quindi toglili
<filo1234> filippo: sempre che non ti sia gia imputtanato la distro
<filippo> filo1234, e come si faccio a capire?
<filo1234> filippo: te ne accorgerai
<filo1234> per ora toglili
<filippo> filo1234, come e quali togliere?
<fredd> filo1234, non me lo da il poter cliccare su ridimensiona automaticamente........
<filo1234> filippo: quelli esterni
<filo1234> fredd: ma che versione di vbox hai installato? la OSE?
<filo1234> filippo: quelli che ti iindica nell'errore
<fredd> filo1234, si hai indovinato
<filippo> filo1234, ma come faccio a sapere a cosa servono?
<filo1234> filippo: non servono a nulla li avrai messi tu per qualche motivo
<filo1234> se sono esterni non sono ufficiali....per cui non servono
<filo1234> fredd: uhmmmm
<Scall> helpp_: riavviando il pc è comparsa la docky?
<filippo> filo1234, perdona l'ignoranza.... come faccio a toglierli?
<filo1234> fredd: guarda scarica la versione dal sito virtualbox e installa quella
<helpp_> Scall, no
<fredd> filo1234 va bene
<filo1234> filippo: vai sul gestore pacchetti e da li togli la spunta
<filippo> filo1234, quindi dovrei togliere solo questi? http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/
<filo1234> filippo: si e pure i ppa
<Scall> helpp_: bisogna verificare una cosa
<filippo> filo1234, azz non li trovo in gestore pacchetti
<filo1234> configurazione > repository
<filo1234> altro software
<Scall> helpp_: per vedere se Docky è stato realmente messo all'avvio del computer
<helpp_> Scall, cosa
<helpp_> Scall, e come
<Scall> helpp_: vai nella tua cartella home, premi "Ctrl + H" per visualizzare i file nascosti (sono file nascosti tutti quelli che iniziano con il punto in GNU/Linux), entra nella cartella ".config" e successivamente in quella "autostart" e controlla se è presente il file "docky.desktop"
<fredd> filo1234, mi è comparsa un'icona, cliccandoci mi dice errore
<filo1234> fredd: ??
<filo1234> fredd: ma tu hai windows come host?
<filo1234> o sempre ubuntu?
<tdk200> ciao ragazzi ho un problema + serio con la webcam
<filo1234> fredd: dove stai installando virtualbox?
<fredd> come base? ho ubuntu e voglio installare un' altro ubuntu in virtuale
<tdk200> se la uso su un sito http://www.testwebcam.com/ flash player per testarla mi esce come webcam la scritta webcamstudio
<filo1234> fredd: allora per prima cosa disinstalla virtualbox ose
<tdk200> e non vedo nulla
<fredd> .....filo1234 vedo
<filo1234> fredd: 32bit o 64bit?
<fredd> ma già l' avevo disistallato
<filo1234> fredd: ok allora
<fredd> ....filo1234, ho ubunto a 64bit
<filo1234> versione?
<fredd> filo1234 versione 10.10
<filo1234> fredd: ok terminale > gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fredd> faccio
<fredd> filo1234, è comparsa una finestra
<filo1234> fredd: è un file
<filo1234> con delle righe dentro
<fredd> si è un file
<filo1234> fredd: vai alla fine del file
<fredd> va bene
<filo1234> dopo l'ultima riga
<fredd> fatto
<filo1234> incollaci quello che trovi qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586920/
<fredd> l' ultima riga è occupata premo invio?
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> filo1234, a partire da deb?
<filo1234> si tutto
<filo1234> a partire da deb
<fredd> fatto
<filo1234> ok salva
<filo1234> e chiudi il file
<filo1234> fredd: e fai vedere se hai fatto giusto  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> filo1234, mi dice che il progr. pastebinit non è attualmente installato, per farlo digitare sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<filo1234> fredd: ah l'abbiamo installato sulla macchina virtuale prima
<filo1234> installalo
<fredd> :) ffhhhiiiiiiuuu, penso che ci siamo
<fredd> filo1234, fatto
<Scall> helpp_: hai controllato quello che ti ho scritto sopra?
<filo1234> fredd: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<fredd> va bene
<tdk200> raga chi mi può aiutare a capire perche adobe flash player non vede la webcam
<tdk200> eppure su cheese funziona tranquillo
<fredd> filo1234, mi risponde con http://pastebinit.com.......
<tdk200> anche facendo gstreamer-properties non migliora nulla
<filo1234> fredd: mi devi dare appunto il cavolo di link che ti da non a metà
<fredd> :)
<tdk200> eppure dopo aver impostato la webcam da gstreamer-properties si vede ma non nel adobe flash su un sito
<fredd> filo1234:  http://pastebin.com/yyp7ejcg
<filo1234> fredd: ok
<filo1234> adesso sempre da terminale
<fredd> bene
<fredd> si, cosa scrivo
<filo1234> dai il comando che trovi qui : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586922/
<fredd> filo1234, mi risponde: OK
<filo1234> fredd: bene
<filo1234> fredd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<fredd> filo1234, sta installando :)
<tdk200> filo1234,  non sai dirmi nulla?? su come posso fare?
<filo1234> tdk200: su alcuni siti non va
<tdk200> la verità e che nn va su nessun sito
<filo1234> non ho soluzioni
<tdk200> mi dice che la webcam non c'è da adobe flash player
<tdk200> ma accedendo a gstreamer-properties e impostandola dovrebbe risolversi o no?
<tdk200> a me porta /dev/video0
<tdk200> e usando gstreamer-proprietes s ivede
<fredd> filo1234, fatto
<fredd> filo1234, grazie per l' aiuto zio ;)
<alberto> ciao a tutti
<alberto> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore?
<filo1234> fredd: prego nipote
<filo1234> !qualcuno | alberto
<ubot-it> alberto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alberto> Eh, son proprio un novello. Ho scaricato la mia copia di ubuntu e volevo installarla. L'ho masterizzata su un dvd, l'ho inserito ma ad un certo punto mi dà un errore
<filo1234> alberto: dvd = iso dvd
<alberto> Si è verificato un errore: permission denied
<helpp> Scall, ma ci sei ?
<filo1234> alberto: se hai scaricato l'iso cd devi masterizzarla su un cd non su un dvd
<jester-> sera
<helpp> Scall, ma ci sei ?
<Scall> helpp_: sì, hai controllato quello che ti ho scritto sopra?
<helpp> Scall, no non mi hai inviato niente o.O
<Scall> helpp: strano... pensavo tu non fossi al computer. Lo riscrivo.
<Scall> helpp: vai nella tua cartella home, premi "Ctrl + H" per visualizzare i file nascosti (sono file nascosti tutti quelli che iniziano con il punto in GNU/Linux), entra nella cartella ".config" e successivamente in quella "autostart" e controlla se è presente il file "docky.desktop"
<helpp> Scall, si è presente
<Scall> helpp: ok, allora vuol dire che Docky è già impostato per partire all'avvio. Adesso bisogna controllare un'altra cosa, forse ho capito il problema.
<helpp> Scall, ok dimmi :D
<Scall> helpp: ma prima di controllare questa cosa, una domanda: dall'ultimo riavvio del computer hai aperto docky manualmente?
<helpp> Scall, e certo senno non partiva
<Scall> helpp: ok, dovresti riavviare il computer se ti è possibile, e poi verificare quello che ti dico
<Scall> helpp: puoi riavviare adesso?
<filippo> salve, avrei bisogno di un aito con gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> filippo, aggiornamenti di cosa
<filippo> carlin0, quando tento di aggiornare il sistema mi appare questo errore: " Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"
<filippo> questi sono i dettagli: W:Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'hendrik.kaju.pri.ee:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) , W:Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/screenlets/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Something wicked happened resolving 'hendrik.kaju.pri.ee:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) , W:Failed to fe
<filo1234> filippo: scusa ma non ti avevo gia detto di eliminare i repository esterni?
<jester-> filippo: è un repo che hai aggiunto e sembra che non risponda, toglilo
<Carlin0> ha un server straniero mi sa
<jester-> ha server del menga
<filo1234> e ribadisco che a parte che era per feisty...
<filippo> scusate, ma se è stato installato un motivo ci sarà??!?!
<filo1234> no
<jester-> sella serie smihcia l'os e chi nel cul ce l'ha se lo tenga
<filo1234> l'hai installato tu
<filo1234> filippo: ti ho gia detto di toglierli
<filo1234> l'unico motivo è non sapere cosa si sta facendo...
<filippo> filo1234, saresti così gentile da spiegarmi come faccio a toglierli? poice in gestore pacchetti non li trovo
<filo1234> filippo: posta il file cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpp> Scall, e perchè
<filippo> filo1234, questo èl'output di quello che mi hai chiesto
<newbie> ciao ragazzi
<filo1234> !paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest42679> ireri sera ho istalato ubuntu 10.10 pensavo fose andato tutto bene messo su anche compiz ma quando ho provato a giocare a urban terror
<Guest42679> so iniziati i problemi
<filippo> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/586941/
<Guest42679> nel senso che per necessita ho provato a ridimensionare il gioco schermata nera e e servito un riavvio del pc
<filo1234> filippo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest42679> strani artefatti con ultimi pacchetti ati su scheda video ati 6950
<filo1234> filippo: l'ultima riga eliminala
<Guest42679> presi dal sito ufficiale ati
<filo1234> filippo: poi salva il file e chiudilo...
<Scall> helpp: hai riavviato?
<filo1234> filippo: poi pasta ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<helpp> Scall, niente sempre la stessa cosa
<Scall> helpp: ok, aspetta non aprire docky manualmente
<Scall> helpp: vai in Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Monitor di sistema, e controlla nella scheda "Processi" se è presente la voce "docky"
<helpp> Scall, e ormai a
<filippo> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/586943/
<Scall> helpp: hai già aperto docky manualmente? se lo hai fatto la verifica non serve
<helpp> Scall si l' ho aperta manualmente
<Scall> helpp: per caso hai installato ambienti desktop secondari? Come KDE, XFCE, LXDE?
<filo1234> filippo: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<helpp> Scall, no
<filippo> filo1234, fatto , ma non ricevo nessun output
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> filippo: sudo apt-get update
<Scall> helpp: tu utilizzi sia Docky che il pannello inferiore, giusto?
<filippo> filo1234, fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/586946/
<Scall> helpp: o hai rimosso il pannello inferiore (quello in cui c'è l'icona per mostrare il desktop e il cestino)??
<filo1234> filippo: ok ora sei pulito
<filo1234> filippo: e la prossima volta non aggiungere stronzate
<filippo> filo1234, grazie! sei stato gentilissimo
<helpp> Scall, non l'ho levato il pannello inferiore
<filippo> filo1234, vorrei evitare anch'io di aggiungere stronzate, ma non ricordo come e quando ho installato questi pacchetti. Può essere quando ho installato il webserver LAMP?
<filo1234> filippo: non credo proprio :)
<filo1234> filippo: uno era per delle screenlets
<filo1234> un altro per jdownloader
<filippo> filo1234, scusa e se volessi sapere con cosa sono stati installati, e a cosa servivano?
<filo1234> ecc...
<filo1234> filippo: quelli non vengono installati....ma vengono aggiunti manualmente o tramite qualche script o guida farlocca dall'utente
<Scall> helpp: ok. Ricapitolando: docky è già impostato per partire all'avvio, in quanto si trova nella cartella autostart. Quello che sospetto è che parta nascosto sotto il pannello inferiore e non si riesca a vedere. Per questo volevo farti riavviare il computer e, senza aprire manualmente Docky, controllare se tra i processi attivi c'era già un docky (nascosto dietro il pannello)
<filippo> filo1234, allora sicuramente quando ho seguiro quella guida per installare il web server :)
<helpp> Scall, ma io il pannello inferiore l'ho cancellato
<filo1234> filippo: ripeto no
<Scall> helpp: ma sopra mi hai scritto <helpp> Scall, non l'ho levato il pannello inferiore
<filo1234> LAMP è nei repo ufficiali e di sicuro non si tira dietro quelle cose
<helpp> Scall, oddio scusami
<filippo> filo1234, ad ogni modo grazie!
<filo1234> prego
<Scall> helpp: allora il pannello inferiore è sempre stato cancellato? hai sbagliato a scrivere prima?
<filippo> buona serta a tutti!
<Scall> filippo: ciao
<helpp> Scall, si scusa
<Scall> helpp: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<helpp> Scall, 10.10
<Scall> helpp: vai in Sistema -> Preferenze -> Applicazioni d'avvio
<helpp> Scall, no non c'è
<Carlin0> a doping
<Scall> helpp: questo è strano, perchè dovrebbe esserci. Ci dev'essere qualche problema. Gli aggiornamenti li hai fatti tutti da Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Gestore aggiornamenti?
<Gabriele> Ciao uso UBUNTU 10.10. Ho 1 problema nell'avvio dell'aplicazione LocMT2, mi compare una finestra di errore con scritto: net framework  initializazion error C:\ windows/Microsoft.NET/Fremework/v2.0.50727/mscorewks.dll could not be loaded
<helpp> Scall, sisi controllo sempre se c'è qualcosa da aggiornare
<helpp> Scall, ora riprovo a riavviare speriamo bene bho
<jester-> Gabriele: forse hai sbagliato canale roba winzoz yè
<Gabriele> jester non ho sbagliato chan ho provato ad aprirlo con wine , come posso risolvere?
<helpp> Scall, niente
<jester-> Gabriele: non tutto gira on wine e roba winzoz l''ideale è usare winzoz
<Gabriele> jester-: quindi in questo caso non c è soluzione?
<Gabriele> jester-: in questo pc ho SOLO ubuntu per quello che speravo d aprirlo con wine
<jester-> Gabriele: non so, cera sul forum e http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Scall> helpp: sei sicuro che in Sistema -> Preferenze, non ci sia la voce "Applicazioni d'avvio"? Non è che invece tu hai guardato in Sistema -> Amministrazione?
<helpp> Scall, si ci staa ma non c'è docky in applicazioni di avvio
<Scall> helpp: ah ok, prima mi dici che non c'è, ora che c'è, mi fai impazzire.. hahaha :-D Sì, Docky adesso la aggiungiamo, per questo te l'ho fatto aprire
<Scall> helpp: premi il pulsante a destra Aggiungi
<helpp> Scall, io avevo detto che non c'èera docky vabbè
<Scall> helpp: tranquillo in internet è facile non comprendersi alla perfezione, no problem
<helpp> Scall, sorry di nuovo ok allora aggiungi
<Scall> helpp: adesso metti nei rispettivi campi quello che ti scrivo dentro le virgolette. In nome metti "Docky", in comando "/usr/bin/docky". Infine premi il bottone Aggiungi.
<Scall> helpp: fai copia e incolla ovviamente, per non sbagliare a digitare
<helpp> Scall, ma dai... ok ora rivvio
<Scall> helpp: ok
<Bulldozer> ciao
<Scall> Bulldozer: ciao
<helpp_> Scall, grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<Scall> helpp: :-)
<Scall> helpp: hai visto, con un po di pazienza si risolve tutto :-D
<helpp_> gia gia
<helpp_> Scall, hai facebook non per chiedereti cose ma cosi bho
<Scall> helpp_: no, non ho facebook
<helpp_> ok
<helpp_> Scall, e fai bene :D
<Bulldozer> posso chiedervi come fare a impostare il secondo monitor?
<Scall> helpp_: :-P
<jester-> Bulldozer: se avvii col coso attaccato lo dovrebbe rilevare
<Bulldozer> rilevato lo rileva ma non funziona...
<jester-> che scheda grafica hai
<jester-> Bulldozer: e come lo vorresti usare: clone o indipendente
<Bulldozer> nvidia 8600m gs (notebook)...vorrei poterlo usare in ogni modo, clone, solo esterno (e monitor portatile oscurato) e estensione sul secondo monitor...
<N41T> Bulldozer: io l'ho fatto
<jester-> Bulldozer: usa l'utility nvidia, se hai installato il driver
<N41T> Bulldozer: io ho la nvidia 8600m gt
<jester-> N41T: imparalo
<N41T> Bulldozer: che hai un'acer?
<N41T> jester-: ci provo :D
<Bulldozer> si l'ho installato ma non ho capito dove andare...ho la nvidia x server setting. vado in x server display configuration, il secondo ce l'ho su disable ma non so come abilitarlo...
<Bulldozer> n41t ho un sony vaio fz31s
<N41T> Bulldozer: ok
<N41T> allora
<N41T> sei nelle preferenze di invidia giusto?
<jester-> ignorantello il vaio per linux
<Bulldozer> si sono nel pannello nvidia x server settings
<N41T> Bulldozer: vai dove dice x Server display configuration
<Bulldozer> ci sono
<N41T> ok
<N41T> Bulldozer: vedi i due monitor'
<N41T> Bulldozer: ?
<Bulldozer> si
<N41T> ok
<N41T> clicca sul tuo
<N41T> e fai configure
<N41T> e sclegli twinview
<Bulldozer> sul monitor del portatile o su quello esterno?
<N41T> su quello secondario te lo fa fare? o è disabilitato?
<N41T> clicca su quelo secondario e fai configure e poi twinview
<Bulldozer> allora...se clicco su monitor del portatile ho impostato di default xscreen e non posso modificarlo perchè disable e twinview sono in grigio (disabilitati), mentre sul monitor esterno posso scegliere...ok twinview scelto ma così mi fa l'estensione giusto?
<N41T> Bulldozer: ottimo
<N41T> Bulldozer: su quello secondario segli twinview
<Bulldozer> ok ma così ho l'estensione?
<N41T> si
<Bulldozer> e se voglio invece tenere attivo solo il secondo?
<N41T> un paso alla volta
<N41T> intanto fallo
<Bulldozer> ok devo salvare anche il file x configuration?
<N41T> se scegli il secondo monitor
<N41T> asp asp asp
<N41T> NON ANCORA :D
<FloodBotIt1> N41T: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<N41T> ora vedi dove dice
<N41T> position?
<davide__> aiuz immagine capovolta con skype ububtu 10.10 asus x52f avevo prima windows 7 64 bit è colpa di driver non ci salto fuori devo ritornare a winwos
<Bulldozer> quindi non salvo nulla? devo far apply allora?
<N41T> Bulldozer: si apli
<N41T> prima di salvare sul Xorg io farei un backup
<N41T> cmq
<N41T> ora da li e' abbastanza intuitivo
<N41T> lo imposti come vuoi tu
<N41T> cmq
<N41T> se vuoi salvarlo sul xorg per far rimanere le impostazioni
<N41T> prima fa un
<jester-> davide__: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=414571.0
<N41T> Bulldozer: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Bulldozer> dunque questo comando mi serve per salvar l'impo come definitiva?
<N41T> Bulldozer: si ma prima fa un sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<davide__> ok <jester> vado a cena ci guardo domani, grz
<N41T> che in caso ci sia qulache problema.. come è successo a me ripristini il file di default
<N41T> capito Bulldozer ?
<N41T> Sigaretta time
<Bulldozer> ok...
<Bulldozer> ora provo a vedere se riesco ad impostarli a clone
<N41T> rieccomi
<Gabriele> jester: non trovo il gioco come risolvo ??
<Gabriele> jester: non trovo il gioco come risolvo ??
<Gabriele> jester: non trovo il gioco come risolvo ??
<ErVito> !repeat | Gabriele
<ubot-it> Gabriele: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> !vbox | Gabriele
<ubot-it> Gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> Gabriele: o installi winoz su partizione e sei a posto
<Gabriele> cosa faccio con questo link?
<jester-> leggilo
<enzotib> seee, leggere ...
<Gabriele> non ho trovato la risposta sul link :'( come risolvo il problema??
<jester-> Gabriele: hai capito a cosa serve?
<thetom> Salve a tutti! Una domanda, se installo la alpha di Natty, questa poi si aggiorna automaticamente alla release finale?
<Gabriele> ho visto solo che ci sono degli aiuti per risolvere alcuni problemi, ma non c'è la soluzzione al mio...
<jester-> Gabriele: l'introduzione l'hai letta?
<jester-> Gabriele: xp o seven in virtuale potrebbe essere la soluzione se hai un po di ram
<jester-> Gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione paragrafo  Installazione della versione con restrizioni di licenza
<Gabriele> ok sto vedendo
<thetom> Una domanda, se installo la alpha di Natty, questa poi si aggiorna automaticamente alla release finale quando verrà rilasciata??
<jester-> thetom: si ma rimane sempre un po zoppa
<jester-> se non sai dove mettere le mani
<thetom> jester-: la volevo mettere su un serverino-media player casalingo atom based e non so se usare la 10.10 o la 11.04. Ma se mi dici che rimane zoppa io ho bisogno di velocità, quindi opterò per la 10.10
<jester-> thetom: poi aggiornerai
<thetom> ah, ok, più che giusto! grazie mille!!!
<helpp> PaoloRotolo, ciao perchè entro con un nickname e mi dice bannato se l'ho creato ora
<PaoloRotolo> Helpp, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> helpp, qui si parla solo del supporto a ubuntu
<PaoloRotolo> helpp, per problemi nei canali ubuntu c'è #ubuntu-it-ops
<helpp> PaoloRotolo, e io infatti sto parlando della chat di ubuntu
<filo1234> helpp: che nick?
<helpp> filo1234, alexx100i
<filo1234> helpp: prova
<helpp> ok grazie
<alexx100i> filo1234, grazieeee
<filo1234> alexx100i: registralo
<krimini> ragazzi a voi funziona moonlight per vedere le dirette rai?
<alexx100i> filo1234, e come faccio a registrarlo
<krimini> non esiste niente che emuli silverlight?
<filo1234> !registrazione | alexx100i
<ubot-it> alexx100i: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<claudio_> ho un pc che non si spegne mi potete aiutare?
<claudio_> è come se l'alimentatore non capisse che deve spegnere
<alexx100i> filo1234 pero io gia avevo installato xchat e lo avevo configurato diversamente ora per riconfigurarlo ?
<alexx100i> filo1234,eccomi ora sono entrato da xchat pero de mi disconnetto non mi chiede password
<alexx100i> filo1234, per riloggare
<filo1234> alexx100i: non sei registrato
<Cristian1> sera a tutti
<Cristian1> ragazzi come disistallo i pacchetti ATI
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> ho un problema di compilazione su ubuntu, tuttavia sono su 11.04, devo rivolgermi sull'altro canale anche se la libreria che mi da un problema è string.h ??
<filo1234> tasx: si su #ubuntu-it+1
<tasx> ok grazie filo1234
<roxxxxxxx> salve, non posso riprodurre un file wmv mi dice VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS1"
<Alex99> ciao, perchè ubuntu software center è bloccato? mi da errore dovuto ad un altro synaptic aperto ma non è cosi.
<filo1234> Alex99: sudo killall synaptic
<cristian_> ciao
<cristian_> come si disistallano i pacchetti ATI
<cristian_> ?????
<a_ess>  /server irc.tiscalinet.it
<a_ess>  /server irc.tiscalinet.it
<michele> ciao a tutti,io ho un problema ho installato una chiavetta wifi usb su ubuntu 10.10 e adesso non mi va piu' la scheda wireless integrata,grazie
<Alex99> filo1234: ho provato ma non trova synaptic.
<esulu> ciao
<Bulldozer> ciao ma se voglio scaricare la versione dvd di ubuntu a 64 bit quale devo prendere?
<Bulldozer> l'unica scelta che vedo è che i file si chiamano o i386 (penso sia la versione 32 bit) e amd64 (penso sia 64 bit per amd)...io ho intel 64 bit...
<Carlin0> Bulldozer,  amd64
<Bulldozer> e va bene anche per intel 64? come mai l'han chiamata solo amd64?
<Carlin0> la 64 bits è quella ...
<Bulldozer> si ok ma come mai le han messo un nome così confuso che porta chi è possessore di intel 64 ad avere dubbi?
<esulu> notte a tutti
<filo1234> Bulldozer: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<filo1234> chiarisciti le idee
<frigOvuotO> esiste qualcosa per ridurre la latenza...ad esempio per win esiste un driver che si chiama asio4all
<frigOvuotO> raga non si aprono alcune installazioni ed di tanto in tanto ubuntu al riavvio va in tty
<Bulldozer> ah scusate...intanto che ci sono vi devo chiedere anche un'altra cosa...ora ho installato ubuntu a 32 e vorrei capire per non far lo stesso errore sulla nuova 64 bit...con gparted avevo fatto una partizione per il sistema (primaria) e una più piccolina per la swap (logica)...ho scelto manualmente le partizioni in fase di installazioni e quando mi ha chiesto dove creare la swap le ho indicato lo spazio della part
<Bulldozer> izione piccola...ora però con gparted ho notato che praticamente vedo una partizione sda4 chiamata extended e al suo interno una partizione sda5 (che avevo chiamata linux-swap)...dove posso aver sbagliato?
<Carlin0> Bulldozer, una partizione logica è contenuta in una partizione stesa , non c'è nulla di sbagliato
<Carlin0> estesa*
<Bulldozer> lo so ma non l'ho creato io...ci dev'essere stato un errore tra le partizioni che ho fatto io inizialmente e ciò che ha creato in fase di installazione...volevo capire dove poteva stare l'errore...
<Carlin0> Bulldozer, quale sarebbe l'errore ?
<filo1234> Bulldozer: non hai sbagliato niente se hai creato un logica è ovvio che sia dentro una estesa -.-
<Bulldozer> quindi devo creare la swap come primaria anch'essa?
<filo1234> puoi crearla come ti pare
<Carlin0> puoi tenere quella che hai direi
<filo1234> anche
<Bulldozer> ma la scelta migliore quale potrebbe essere?
<Carlin0> Bulldozer, quanta ram hai ?
<Bulldozer> 4 gb
<Carlin0> Bulldozer, usi l'ibernazione ?
<Bulldozer> si
<Carlin0> fai una partizione swap pari alla ram
<filo1234> quanto spazio sprecato per un'ibernazione OMG
<Bulldozer> si avevo letto anche qualcosina di più su google, infatti l'avevo fata da 4,5 gb...ma di che tipo mi consigliate di farla?
<Carlin0> se non ibernavi con tutta quella ram facevi anche a meno della swap
<Bulldozer> però secondo me è una comodità delle volte l'ibernazione...
<Carlin0> cmq Bulldozer la swap logica o primaria non cambia nulla
<Bulldozer> ok...un'ultima cosa vorrei chiedervi...siccome ho il dual boot con seven, volevo mettere grub in una mini-partizione a parte da entrambi i sistemi...quanto mi serve in spazio? 100 mb possono bastare?
<filo1234> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<filo1234> Bulldozer: l'mbr deve stare per forza nei primi 512 byte del primo disco
<filo1234> Bulldozer: ti stai complicando tutto per niente
<Bulldozer> ho un solo disco...
<bito> salve
<Bulldozer> vabbè vado che si è fatto tardi...notte e grazie ancora
<bito> volevo chiedere se c'è qualche anima pia che spiega a un nabbetto come me come si usa subversion su ubuntu.
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-30
<Guest24379> :-)
<Guest24379> sera
<meridol> buona sera a tutti
<meridol> qualcuno mi fa un pv per darmi qualche dritta visto che voglio passare da w7 a ubuntu?
<meridol> non batto chiodo....:-)
<Carlin0> meridol, a parte che qui si parla in canale e non in privato ,non è chiaro cosa ti serve
<meridol> si scusami , ma non sono solito frequentare irc...
<Guest24379> olaz
<meridol> ho un dualcore intel 4 g di ram e normalmente uso cubase e vst intrument a iosa...
<meridol> vado con 32 o 64?
<meridol> vorrei vedere le alternative che propone linux
<Guest12383> 4gb 64bit
<Carlin0> meridol, anche io ho un dual cora ma uso la 32 bit perchè non si trovano driver a 64 per la mia stampante ed altri problemini
<meridol> ecco cosa mi interessava....grazie carlino
<meridol> ho delle periferiche midi che mi terrorizzano tutte le volte che provo SO diversi
<Carlin0> meridol, prova da live cd prima di installare e vedi cosa ti riconosce
<meridol> carlino...fai qualcosa di musica pure tu?
<meridol> registrazione .....
<Carlin0> meridol,  no
<meridol> live
<meridol> nessuno che lavora midi....wav....ecc ecc?
<Carlin0> meridol, a questora c'è poca gente ma so che c'è uno dei mod del forum che pasticcia con la musica
<meridol> un'altra cosa che vorrei sapere e' se riesco a far girare i plug vst su ubu
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<meridol> grazie carlino
<Carlin0> meridol, inoltre ti consiglio tieni anche win , fai un dual boot 2 so is meglio che uan
<meridol> eheheh
<Carlin0> io ho anche xp anche se lo avvio una volta ogni 2 mesi
<Carlin0> però lo tengo sta li in 20 giga e non disturba
<meridol> io normalmente ho il case aperto e 2/3 so su altrettanti dischi rigidi..... cambio il cavetto e riavvio....penso di fare cosi' anche con ubu
<Carlin0> buh col grub ti fa scegliere cosa avviare , non c'è bisogno di tenere il case aperto
<Guest12383> yves sapete a che ora entra
<Carlin0> Guest12383, è un po che non vedo yvebsas
<Carlin0> @seen yvesbsas
<ubottu-it> Carlin0: yvesbsas was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 week, 2 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <yvesBsAs> ed in ogni caso, puoi sempre abilitare "elimina e non passi dalla Trash"
<Guest12383> stara cazzeggiando da qualche parte XD
<meridol> notte a tutti...grazie carlino e' stato un piacere e ci sentiamo presto
<Carlin0> vado a nanna anche io..
<Carlin0> notte :D
<cobe571> ciao ho provato in tutti i modi... gnome-bluetooth, bluemon, bludevil, etc. c'è modo di inviare file dal cell al pc via bluetooth? da pc a cell funziona, ma non il contrario
<cobe571> !bluetooth | cobe571
<ubot-it> cobe571, please see my private message
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno
<frigOvuotO> ho i caratteri cubitali
<frigOvuotO> vorrei sapere come posso eliminare tutti i driver della scheda grafica per poi poter installare quello della casa madre
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<frigOvuotO> ho installato il driver originale nvidia ora ho lo schermo troppo grande e cliccando su monitor mi è uscita una finestra in cui mi dice:
<frigOvuotO> Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?
<frigOvuotO> non so cosa rispondere si o no?
<frigOvuotO> non riesco a salvare le nuove impostazioni su  nvidia x server settings
<frigOvuotO> You do not have adequate permission to open the existing X configuration file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. You must be 'root' to modify the file.
<OverMe> oh hi
<frigOvuotO> ciao over
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno
<frigOvuotO> sono in difficoltà con nvidia x server setting
<glpiana> ola
<frigOvuotO> ciao glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ciao. non lo so. hai già scritto qualcosa? guardo i log
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, devi avviare nvidia-settings da terminale preceduto da gksu
<frigOvuotO> su nvidia x server setting ho impostato la risoluzione del monitor ma non riesco a salvare, se provo a cliccare su save to c configuration file    mi dice Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ho letto i log e ti ho già risposto al riguardo. il comando corretto non so qual è spetta che guardo
<frigOvuotO> ora si prova a riavviare se tornano i caratteri cubitali significa che non ha funzioato torno subito
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> avrà fatto quel che gli si p detto?
<glpiana> *è
<OverMe> mai
<glpiana> lol
<massimo18> -.-
<frigOvuotO> dannazione non hafunzionato ho i caratteri cubitali
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ma come lo hai avviato nvidia settings?
<frigOvuotO> come mi hai detto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, con gksu?
<frigOvuotO> si
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, metti su pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frigOvuotO> ora ho messo le impostazioni
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587248/
<frigOvuotO> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frigOvuotO> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, ma che stai facendo?
<frigOvuotO> mi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, e ci credo. non è che qualsiasi frase presa dalla chat vada bene come comando per linux
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, dimmi che risoluzione vuoi usare
<frigOvuotO> 1440 x 900 e sono attualmente con codesta risoluzione
<attempt> ho lo xorg pronto da dargli.
<N41T> frigOvuotO: devi fare sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frigOvuotO> solo che al ravvio mi torna a 600
<glpiana> attempt, oki, pastaglielo
<glpiana> N41T, ma che dici anche te?
<glpiana> N41T, suda cat? e da quando all'utente non è permesso leggere il contenuto di xorg.conf?
<attempt> frigOvuotO prima di tutto cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back e pasta
<N41T> nn devie pastarlo? glpiana ?
<frigOvuotO> n41t devo continuare con glpiana e attempt
<glpiana> attempt, ha già messo xorg.conf su pastebin
<N41T> glpiana: aaaaaaah! scusate..
<glpiana> non vi vedo molto sul pezzo stamattina -.-
<N41T> si me so svegliato da poco :D
<massimo18> che casino
<massimo18> :)
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587253/
<N41T> scusate scusate :P dormo un'altro po e poi torno va :D
<frigOvuotO> grazie cmq N41t
<attempt> frigOvuotO sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> attempt, allora sto xorg.conf?
<frigOvuotO> si è aperto
<frigOvuotO> devo pastare?
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587257/
<attempt> deve diventare come questo
<attempt> sono quattro righe da cambiare sotto la voce screen
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587258/
<attempt> due le togli
<frigOvuotO> inputdevice?
<attempt> frigOvuotO  cancellalo tutto quanto e incollaci il mio pari pari che prendi qui.      http://paste.ubuntu.com/587257/
<attempt> poi salvi. chiudi gedit . chiudi il terminale. riavvii.
<attempt> se non parte torni qui da kernel recovery.
<attempt> o da live.
<frigOvuotO> ok thx riavvio
<attempt> quando hai
<attempt> -.-
<glpiana> lol
<attempt> meglio se lo rivedevo.
<attempt> caratteri cubitali immagino.
<frigOvuotO> è tornato cubitale però c'è stato un cambiamento nella facciata dove mi chiede la pass per entrare .....adesso li è piu corta
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frigOvuotO> resto cosi o metto la risoluzione giusta?
<attempt> aspetta
<frigOvuotO> ok
<attempt> prova a vedere se con gksu nvidia-settings ti fa' impostare la tua risoluzione e poi salvi con quello.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> attempt, l'ha già fatto prima
<frigOvuotO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587259/
<attempt> prima non aveva le risoluzioni possibili specificate in xorg.conf
<glpiana> attempt, fagli lasciare solo quella che vuole dopo modes
<attempt> si ma prima se prova col settings e' un attimo al max non funge.
<attempt> frigOvuotO provato con gksu nvidia-settings?
<frigOvuotO> faccio presente che non sono mai riuscito ad installare i driver della mia scheda per le accellerazioni 3d senza una procedura da recovery , procedura che ormai conosco a memoria
<attempt> ok molla.
<attempt> vai alla riga con le risoluzioni
<attempt> la vedi?
<frigOvuotO> si
<attempt> parte con modes   "1440x900" ......
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> tengo solo una?
<attempt> lasci solo modes   "1440x900"
<attempt> quella che volevi mi pare.
<attempt> poi salvi chiudi e riavvii.
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> sempre come prima ma nella facciata dove mi chiede di entrare adesso ha la risoluzione 1440x900 poi dopo la password diventa a 600
<OverMe> frigOvuotO, cat ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<OverMe> nel pastebin
<frigOvuotO> ciao over
<OverMe> riciao
<frigOvuotO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587265/
<attempt> frigOvuotO usi gli effetti 3d?
<frigOvuotO> si li usavo per vbox e per un gioco arena che avevo installato di recente e che la prima volta si vedeva bene poi il giorno dopo non partiva piu e senza una ragione
<frigOvuotO> il 3d con questa scheda lo sempre usato cmq..
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, gli effetti 3d per vobx e per un gioco?
<frigOvuotO> tanto tempo fa avevo anche il cubo :)
<attempt> e quindi da quando ti fa' il difetto della risoluzione video?
<frigOvuotO> il gioco delle bolle
<frigOvuotO> da ieri
<attempt> e ieri che hai fatto?
<frigOvuotO> che stranamente mi portava in tty1
<frigOvuotO> cosi ho usato la mia solita procedura che funziona per installare il driver...
<attempt> per installare i driver li avevi attivati da hardware drivers?
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, e quale sarebbe sta solita procedura?
<frigOvuotO> poi stranamente non funzionava, di solito funzionava , la procedura è questa: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=416765.0
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, questo perchè provando i driver proposti dal gestore ottenevi pessimi risultati?
<frigOvuotO> esatto
<frigOvuotO> avevo lo schermo nero
<frigOvuotO> e non si attivava il 3d
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, schermo nero dove?
<frigOvuotO> quando provavo il 3d ...
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, che 3d? e provandolo come?
<frigOvuotO> se non sbaglio era current
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, che 3d? e provandolo come?
<frigOvuotO> provandolo con quelli di ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> mentre se usavo quelli della nvidia il 3d mi funziona
<glpiana> frigOvuotO, sono dell'nvidia anche quelli del gestore
<frigOvuotO> si ma con quelli del gestore non avevo il 3d
<OverMe> frigOvuotO, gedit .config/monitors.xml
<OverMe> vediamo che c'è dentro
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587274/
<OverMe> cambia le righe
<OverMe>           <width>640</width>
<OverMe>           <height>480</height>
<OverMe> in
<OverMe>           <width>1440</width>
<OverMe>           <height>900</height>
<OverMe> salva e riavvia la sessione
<nicotano> buongiorno
<frigOvuotO> giorno
<frigOvuotO> ok over
<nicotano> ciao frigOvuotO
<frigOvuotO> riavviando la sessione non è cambiato
<OverMe> ripasta quel coso
<frigOvuotO> però
<frigOvuotO> se vado da una sessione diversa dalla mia è ok!
<OverMe> O_o
<frigOvuotO> cioè se vado da sessione ospite è  1440x900
<OverMe> ssssi, riavvia va
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> siiii adesso è ok!!
<OverMe> !1!!111
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '1!!111'
<OverMe> harr
<glpiana> lol
<frigOvuotO> mi si spostato tutto
<frigOvuotO> grande over
<frigOvuotO> grazie a tutti!!!
<frigOvuotO> funge anche il 3d!
<OverMe> eh vorrei vedè
<OverMe> mica pasta e fagioli
<frigOvuotO> ahaha
<rick1> buongiorno. virtualbox 4 su ubuntu 10.10. in fase di avvio non vedo la porta usb, solo cd o dvd, ci sono delle indicazioni?
<CESIO> CIAO scusate ma come mai quando monto l'unita su ubuntu mi inizia a girare l'hard disk e non smette iu
<CESIO> piu
<zubatac> come configuro l'autologin di guest?
<glpiana> zubatac, guest non è un utente reale. quindi non lo configuri
<zubatac> glpiana:  si lo so pero vorrei fre 'autologin
<zubatac> glpiana:  su un utente che cancella tutti i dati ad ogni logout
<maddler> zubatac: potresti creare uno script .bash_logout che cancella tutto il contenuto della home al momento del logout
<maddler> zubatac: dovresti avere l'accortezza di utilizzare chattr +i per evitare che anche .bash_logout venga cancellato ;)
<panda> maddler: non credo che .bash_logout venga eseguito al logout da X
<tdk200> Salve a tutti
<tdk200> volevo sapere come è possibile che per scompattare un file rar
<tdk200> ho messo unrar
<tdk200> e 7zip
<tdk200> ma in nessuno dei due modi
<tdk200> funge
<tdk200> mi da failed da terminale per unrar
<maddler> panda: hmmmm... in effetti non saprei...
<maddler> panda: pero` tentar non cuoce
<tdk200> maddler, sai dirmi come posso ovviare a questo odioso problema
<panda> tdk200: unrar x nomefile.rar ?
<tdk200> si
<tdk200> unrar 104NIKON.rar
<tdk200> sono delle foto
<tdk200> ma non mi permette in nessun modo di estrapolare il contenuto
<tdk200> panda, sai aiutarmi?
<maddler> tdk200: magari se ci dici esattamente il msg di errore...
<tdk200> non mi da errore
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> dice che completa l'estrazione ma non estrae nulla
<tdk200> :S
<panda> tdk200: unrar x nomefile.rar
<ugone> tdk200, cliccando sopra il file vedi cosa c'è dentro?
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maddler> ma se hau detto che dice "failed"...
<panda> tdk200: ah non avevo letto
<ugone> ok
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587312/
<tdk200> si mi apre tutto ugone  ma non estrae
<maddler> che dimensione ha il .rar?
<tdk200> con gestore archivi (file-roller)
<tdk200> sui 300 mb
<tdk200> quasi
<ugone> prova anche http://www.peazip.org/
<tdk200> come se non avessi dei permessi
<Odo> tdk200, prova da linea di comando scusa..
<tdk200> gia fatto Odo con unrar 104NIKON.rar
<Odo> tdk200, e non va?
<tdk200> mi da quello che c'è su paste ubuntu
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587312/
<Odo> unrar e nomefile.rar path
<tdk200> unrar 104NIKON.rar questo scritto Odo
<tdk200> già l'ho fatto
<Odo> tdk200,  ma sei sicuro che l'archivio non e' corrotto?
<maddler> pero` e` strano che non gli dia CRC error
<tdk200> non credo
<tdk200> sono foto che ho scaricato ieri da una connessione per to per da msn
<panda> tdk200: il comando unrar t 104NIKON.rar che ti dice ?
<tdk200> provo
<maddler> secondo me e` danneggiato il rar
<maddler> l'archivio dico
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587313/ Ecco
<Odo> tdk200, spiegami una cposa
<panda> tdk200: scusa come hai installato  unrar ?
<Odo> dove hai preso unrar?
<Odo> ecco...
<tdk200> unrar -free
<Odo> :-S
<tdk200> da terminale
<panda> ecco
<Odo> panda, te lo lascio ;)
<tdk200> a devo mettere unrar normale
<panda> Odo: no no, tutto tuo :)
<tdk200> azz
<Odo> panda, no guarda vado a berci su :)
<tdk200> non fate i convenevoli
<tdk200> su risolviam la situazione
<panda> tdk200: si, il rar free e' un po' limitato
<tdk200> quindi faccio sudo apt-get purge unrar-free
<tdk200> e metto il normale
<tdk200> mi hanno detto che era shareware allora non l'ho messo
<panda> tdk200: no, e' freeware, ma non free software, per questo ha una denominazione particolare
<panda> tdk200: metti quello normale
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> ma installato unrar
<tdk200> dovrei gestire i rar come su windows quasi
<tdk200> sembra che vadi il gestore archivi
<panda> tdk200: a parte che non riesco a non pensare alle cassette da 90 minuti quando ti parlo, ma in che senso come su windows ?
<esulu> buon giorno
<ezio> ciao a tutti
<ezio> qualcuno sa come si fa a vedere you tube su ubuntu?
<tdk200> scusa
<tdk200> panda, tipo che prendi il file dal rar e lo sposti in una cartella
<tdk200> AHUhahahuua
<maddler> ezio: in che senso?
<maddler> ezio: posta cosi`, la risposta alla tua domanda sarebbe: vai su http://www.youtube.com
<tdk200> grazie per la dritta
<ezio> maddler scusa ho dovuto assentarmi.
<ezio> ok grazie
<ezio> ad un mio studente ho installato ubuntu, ma non riesce a vedere you tube. farò un salto a casa sua, ma volevo essere un po' preparato.
<ezio> :)
<naruto> non vedo youtube su ubuntu
<naruto> cosa posso fare
<naruto> c'è qualcuno che sa perchè non posso vedere you tube ?
<Peace-> !flash | naruto
<ubot-it> naruto: flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<naruto> grazie peace and love :)
<vanni_> Hi, I've a problem
<vanni_> Installation of Ubuntu 10.10 is stop in Allocation of dick space (500GB SATA)
<massimo18> !italiano | vanni_
<ubot-it> vanni_: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<massimo18> !english | vanni_
<ubot-it> vanni_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<vanni_> Scusate.
<vanni_> Allora, ho il seguente problema. Sto installando Ubuntu 10.10. Arrivato al passo "Allocazione spazio disco" la procedura di installazione non riconosce l'harddisk Sata da 320GB. Mentre lo stesso HD viene riconosciuto senza problemi dalla Live.
<vanni_> Su Bios ho già provato le uniche due impostazioni possibili (IDE / AHCI) ottenendo in entrambi i casi lo stesso errore.
<vanni_> Qualcuno di voi sa aiutarmi? Grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> vanni_, non capisco che differenza c'è tra la live e quello che usi per l'installazione
<glpiana> Zack_gulch, finito di cambiare nick?
<Zack_gulch> scusate
<vanni_> la differenza è che la live riconosce perfettamente il disco, la procedura di installazione (che può essere avviata anche dalla live) non riconosce il disco e quindi si blocca quando dovrei creare le partizioni.
<Zack_gulch> mi sarei dovuto disconnettere
<glpiana> vanni_, non è che tu vedi il disco e lo monti?
<vanni_> glpiana_, se durante il processo di installazione utilizzando ALT+F1 apro una sessione di terminale, riesco a vedere il disco, ma non saprei dove montarlo.
<massimo18> !installazione | vanni_
<ubot-it> vanni_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> vanni_, arriva alla schermata del partizionamento e prendi la shcemrata
<glpiana> !image | vanni_
<ubot-it> vanni_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vanni_> glpiana, l'immagine è praticamente questa: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/669/screenshotrf.png
<glpiana> vanni_, metti sudo fdisk -l    su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | vanni_
<ubot-it> vanni_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vanni_> glpiana, non posso metterlo, il PC in cui sto tentando di installare, non è lo stesso da cui sono collegato ad Internet. Ad ogni modo il risultato del comando è l'elenco delle partizioni così come le ho precedentemente create: boot, swap e root
<glpiana> vanni_, oki, ora spiegami perchè nell'immagine che hai mandato prima c'è la finestra di destra aperta
<glpiana> vanni_, e anche perchè stai usando gparted
<vanni_> quella è un immagine presa da un internet, non è la mia immagine, ho inserito il link per mostrarti quello che mi chiedevi, cioè la finestra sulla destra "Allocazione spazio su disco" che è la stessa che compare a me durante l'installazione.
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> eh va beh se mettiamo le immagini che vediamo su internet...
<glpiana> vanni_, non puoi attaccare un cavo a quel pc e mandarci le cose che ti richiediamo?
<vanni_> glpiana, va bene, adesso provvedo, dammi qualche minuto.
<glpiana> ok
<vanni__> glpiana, come faccio per allegare l'immagine?
<glpiana> !image | vanni__
<ubot-it> vanni__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vanni__> glpiana, eccola: http://imagebin.org/145698
<glpiana> vanni__, metti su pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<vanni__> glpiana, come devo fare? Scusa ma sono nuovo qui.
<glpiana> vanni__, apri un temrinale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<matty87> salve, ubuntu non mi fa mettere la risoluzione massima del pc.. come mai? quando l'ho avviato in live cd era ok, dopo l'installazione è 800x600
<glpiana> vanni__, poi copi su pastebin seguendo le indicazioni del messaggio del bot
<glpiana> matty87, che scheda video hai?
<matty87> una sis integrata mi sa
<vanni__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !sis | matty87
<ubot-it> matty87: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<vanni__> pastebin
<matty87> glpiana: mi dice : Status: install ok installed
<glpiana> matty87, vuol dire che è installato. prosegui
<vanni__>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13  	  Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0a43a7a8     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          65      521088   83  L
<vanni__> scusate!
<glpiana> vanni__, devi usare pastebin, su, insomma
<glpiana> matty87, ma mi sembra che la guida lo dica chiaramente
<matty87> glpiana: non dice che devo fare
<vanni__> glpiana, era più facile di quello che pensavo. pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587343/
<glpiana> matty87, in un terminale digita: lsmod | grep sis
<matty87> si l'ho fatto
<matty87> poi non dice di fare nient'altro
<glpiana> matty87, ma che ti ha restituito?
<nicotano> salve
<matty87> sis_agp                 4123  1  agpgart                32011  1 sis_agp sata_sis                3504  2  sis190                 16712  0  mii                     4425  1 sis190
<matty87> scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/587345/
<glpiana> vanni__, non ho idea del motivo per cui non ti vede il disco
<glpiana> matty87, su sistema preferenze monitor non ti da altre risoluzioni?
<matty87> 800x600 o 640x480
<matty87> eppure nel cd live mi metteva la 1280x1024
<glpiana> matty87, dopo aver installato hai già aggiornato?
<matty87> no
<glpiana> vanni__, chiudi il programma di installazione e apri gparted
<glpiana> matty87, aggirona e poi dopo il reboot vediamo che fa
<matty87> ok
<OverMe> vanni__, proviamo una cosa?
<vanni__> OverMe, dimmi.
<vanni__> glpiana, sudo gparted esce con errore
<OverMe> vanni__, chiudi il programma di installazione, apri il terminale
<vanni__> OverMe, il terminale è pronto
<OverMe> vanni__, sudo apt-get purge dmraid
<vanni__> OverMe, dmraid rimosso
<OverMe> vanni__, riprova a far partire il programma di installaizone
<vanni__> OverMe, grazie, passaggio completato. Quindi il problema era che: il sistema di installazione pensava si tratasse di un RAID?
<OverMe> vanni__, si, è dmraid che a volte gli prende male con alcuni controller
<vanni__> OverMe, grazie ancora, sei stato molto gentile, installo sistemi linux dal '97 ma non avevo mai avuto a che fare con questo errore!
<vanni__> glpiana, grazie anche a te per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<OverMe> de nada :)
<glpiana> vanni__, :)
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 e non mi riconosce il microfono . come posso risolvere?
<Bulldozer> ciao...ho installato vlc su ubuntu x64 vorrei però sistemare una cosina...innanzitutto una premessa: ho i tasti multimediali sopra la tastiera del mio notebook (play, vol.+, vol.-, avanti, indietro, stop). Come lettore predefinito c'era totem e con totem funzionano tutti i tasti multimediali...ora ho impostato predefinito vlc ma i tasti con vlc non funzionano...come posso associarglieli?
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 e non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<ioria> ciao, a qcn ha un SD reader integrato sul laptop ???
<ioria>  qualcuno ha un SD reader integrato ???
<nicotano> ioria spiega il problema chi sa e vuole risponde
<ioria> non mi funziona... non si accende neppure il led (ho installato ubuntu da poco)
<ioria> e non so come capire se ubuntu lo legge
<massimo18> ioria: inserisci una sd e vedi se ti compare l'icona sul desktop
<ioria> no
<ioria> con la chiavetta usb si invece
<ioria> ho uno slot per la sd
<ioria> fatto apposta
<ioria> ho provato dmesg ma non ci capisco molto
<ioria> non so a quale driver appartiene
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 e non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<cobe571> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di un aiuto urgente riguardo al bluetooth... ho provato di tutto: gnome-bluetooth, bluemon, bludevil, etc... ma non c'è modo di inviare file dal cell al pc come un tempo grazie a gnome-obex-server non più presente. dal pc al cell funziona, ma non il contrario
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 e non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi una cosa coe faccio ad installare ubuntu da pennetta si lo so fare ma dovevo scaricarmi prima un programma chiamato ??? per mettere ubuntu nella pennetta e far partire pc da essa
<panda> alexx100i: unetbootin
<alexx100i> panda, grazie
<Lorenzo> panda: uso ubuntu 10.10 . non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 . non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> ola
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 . non mi riconosce il microfono incorporato nel mio netbook acer. come posso risolvere?
<vin_> ciao a tutti
<vin_> ragazzi come posso risolvere questo: This installer requires root privileges. Please become superuser before executing the installer
<glpiana> Lorenzo, con cosa hai provato il microfono?
<glpiana> !sudo | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Lorenzo> glpiana: skype
<glpiana> Lorenzo, prova il registratore di suoni anzitutto
<vin_> è un file con estensione .run
<Lorenzo> glpiana: come lo provo? è da poco che uso ubuntu sorry
<glpiana> vin_, guarda la guida che ti ho indicato. ma di che programma si tratta?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, applicazioni -> audio e video
<vin_> metasploit
<glpiana> vabbè
<Lorenzo> glpiana: col registratore funziona ma con skype no , come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, non so dirti. skype è ostico. proviamo a guardare le impostazioni
<Lorenzo> glpiana: secondo te funziona? se seguo sta guida? -> http://dainaccio.wordpress.com/2010/07/07/skype-non-funziona/
<Lorenzo> glpiana: o rischio di peggiorare la situazione? o riskio d incasinare qualcosa?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, pavucontrol puoi installarlo senza alcun problema. spesso è utile
<Lorenzo> glpiana: come lo installo? da ubuntu sw center?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, tanto non fai altro che gestire i volumi in maniera un po' più specifica. danno non ne fai, a meno che tu ci sia particolarmente portato :D
<glpiana> Lorenzo, sì sì da lì o da terminale con sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Lorenzo> glpiana: ok installo poi mi dici cos altro devo fare grazie torno tra 1 minuto
<Lorenzo> glpiana: ho installato pulsaudio , cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, avvialo, da termianle digita: pavucontrol
<glpiana> Lorenzo, come pulseaudiO?
<glpiana> pavucontrol dovevi installare. pulseaudio c'è già
<Lorenzo> gipianaho scritto pavucontrol nella casella ubuntu sw center ed è uscito pulseaudio e l ho installato
<glpiana> Lorenzo, chiudi software center e dai il comando nel terminale. che sto sftware center non lo trovo per nulla diretto
<Lorenzo> glpiana: ok ho fatto . cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, prova ad avviarlo da terminale scrivendo pavucontrol
<glpiana> Lorenzo, poi vai nella scheda ingressi e prendi una schermata (applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<glpiana> Lorenzo, poi mi uploadi l'immagine
<glpiana> !image | Lorenzo
<ubot-it> Lorenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lorenzo> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/145725
<glpiana> Lorenzo, era meglio senza la videata di cattura schermata. così magari ci vedevo qualcosa ;)
<Lorenzo> ok lo rifaccio aspetta
<Lorenzo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lorenzo> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/145728
<glpiana> Lorenzo, parla e avvicinati al punto in cui c'è il microfono del portatile e vedi se si muove la barretta sotto
<Lorenzo> glpiana: si muove confermo ma con skype non funziona
<glpiana> Lorenzo, vai su skype, fai partire la chiamata di prova e controlla cosa cambia nelle schede di pavucontrol
<Lorenzo> nella skeda ingresso?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, guardale pure tutte
<glpiana> Lorenzo, comunque il problema esposto in quella guida non è il tuo a quel che vedo
<shiver> salve
<shiver> non sto riuscendo più ad avviare evolution
<shiver> evolution: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution/2.30/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: e_focustracker_select_ell
<K99Brain> shiver, sti problemi di librerie sono brutti. scommetto che hai messo qualche repo non ufficiale che ti ha aggiornato la libemiscwidgets
<K99Brain> shiver, dpkg -l | grep -i evolution
<shiver> e poi?
<K99Brain> !paste | shiver
<ubot-it> shiver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shiver> esce un elenco
<K99Brain> shiver, e poi metti tutto su paste
<shiver> ok
<shiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587428/
<K99Brain> shiver, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<shiver> 10.04
<Lorenzo> glpiana: c6? nn funziona
<K99Brain> shiver, evolution nella 10.04 è alla versione 2.28
<K99Brain> shiver, tu hai la 2.30
<glpiana> Lorenzo, puoi ancora controllare nelle impostazioni dei dispositivi, nelle preferenze di skype, se hai modo di modificare qualche voce. altro no so dirti
<shiver> quindi?
<K99Brain> shiver, quindi fammi capire come mai hai la 2.30 ?
<shiver> l'avrò installata tramite ppa
<shiver> ma il problema sussiste ora a distanza di almeno 6  mesi
<shiver> almeno
<Lorenzo> K99Brain: mi puoi aiutare? uso ubuntu 10.10 . non mi funziona il microfono con skype
<K99Brain> shiver, si, ma è facile che nel ppa, appunto, abbiano fatto casino e quindi con l'aggiornamento non ti funge piu
<K99Brain> shiver, i ppa sono appunto, non ufficiali e si usano a proprio rischio e pericolo
<K99Brain> shiver, io fossi in te lo toglierei, come prima cosa
<K99Brain> shiver, anzi, togli tutti i ppa che hai
<shiver> vabè ok
<shiver> grazie
<K99Brain> shiver, dopo di che il casino è cercare di rimettere le versioni giuste di evolution e di tutte le sue dipendenze
<shiver> ma una soluzione al problema... meno fuggitiva?
<K99Brain> shiver, quando ci sono casini con le versioni delle librerie la soluzione non è mai semplice
<K99Brain> shiver, c'è da bestemmiare il giusto
<Lorenzo> k99rain:mi puoi dire cosa devo fare se nn mi funziona il microfono con skype???
<shiver> ma l'errore cosa dice?
<K99Brain> shiver, i ppa vanno usati il meno possibile, infatti
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, momento
<K99Brain> shiver, l'errore significa che evolution non trova una certa funzione nella libreria libemiscwidgets.so
<K99Brain> shiver, e questo accade quando la versione della libreria non è quella giusta per il pèrogramma
<K99Brain> shiver, il casino l'ha fatto chi gestisce il ppa
<shiver> si ho capito...chi ha fatto il casino
<shiver> ma questa libemiscwidgets.so a quale pacchetto risale?
<glpiana> shiver, dpkg -S libemiscwidgets.so          e ti dice da che pacco arriva
<glpiana> shiver, è nel pacchetto evolution
<glpiana> evolution: /usr/lib/evolution/2.28/libemiscwidgets.so.0
<shiver> mi dice errore di segmentazione
<K99Brain> si, il pacco è lo stesso di evolution
<K99Brain> shiver, togli il ppa
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, alsamixer -V all
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, controlla di non avere il microfono in mute
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, se vedi un MM in fondo alle colonne, seleziona la colonna con le frecce e pigia m
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, e alza i volumi del mic
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, poi in skype, nelle opzioni, dispositivi audio, nel microfono controlla di aver selezionato il giusto dispositivo e fai la chiamata di prova
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, se non sai quale è il giusto dispositivo, provali tutti
<Lorenzo> ma nn so dove trovarli
<Lorenzo> sono sul terminale????
<Lorenzo> K99brain: sono sul terminale????
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, alsamizer si, nel terminale
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, le opzioni di skype sono... su skype
<Lorenzo> K99Brain: io nn so cm alzare il volume sul terminale
<K99Brain> [18:39:26] <K99Brain> Lorenzo, alsamixer -V all
<Lorenzo> ho aperto alsamixer , come faccio alzare il volume microfono?
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, con le frecce alzi/abbassi i volumi
<K99Brain> Lorenzo, e i mute li togli/metti con m
<K99Brain> mi assento
<K99Brain> a dopo
<Lorenzo> ok
<Lorenzo> K99Brain: sento solo 1 ronzio ma non sento la mia voce se faccio 1 chiamata d prova
<Lorenzo> K99Brain: i 2 mic boost devo azzerarli? metterli al minimo?
<Lorenzo> K99Brain: ci 6???
<Lorenzo> c è qualcuno in linea? che mi può aiutare
<shiver> ho reinstallato il pacchetto libevolution_2.30.3-0ubuntu1~ppa0_amd64 e adesso tutto funge
<shiver> grazie cmq...
<Lorenzo> sembri una donna
<Neo_> buona sera
<Lorenzo> Neo_: 6 1 OPeratore? te ne intendi d skype? microfono?
<Neo_> no, non sono un operatore e skype non lo uso da un po' di tempo cmq se mi dici che problema posso vedere se so risolverlo
<Lorenzo> Neo_: io ho il microfono di skype che nn funziona
<Lorenzo> Neo_: il microfono funziona ma skype non me lo riconosce
<Neo_> in pratica non ti rileva alcun input?
<Lorenzo> Neo_: sì
<Lorenzo> esatto nn rileva alcun input
<Lorenzo> sento 1 ronzio ma non quello che dico
<Lorenzo> durante la telefonata d prova
<Neo_> hai provato a vedere se altre applicazioni, tipo "Registratore di suoni", rileva l'audio correttamente?
<Lorenzo> registratore di suoni funziona e sento la registrazione
<Neo_> mmm....quindi il problema è proprio di skype, driver audio o altro non c'entrano
<Lorenzo> cosi pare...
<Neo_> allora non saprei perché skype non lo uso da tanto tempo e non so bene come gestisce l'audio
<Neo_> se fosse stato un problema generale di sistema allora avrei potuto aiutarti
<Neo_> cmq non sei l'unico che ha avuto lo stesso problema quindi se fai una ricerca con google dovresti trovare una soluzione
<Lorenzo> Neo_: ok grazie!!
<Lorenzo> c è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Lorenzo> Ab3L: mi puoi aiutare????
<Ab3L> Lorenzo: dipende per cosa cosa
<Ab3L> scusa. cena time. riponi la domanda, poi passo di nuovo.
<tdk200> Ciao raga... Sapete dirmi se firefox su ubuntu è disponibile la versione 4?
<Lorenzo> Ab3L:io ho skype e nelle chiamate nn mi legge il microfono
<Lorenzo> quindi io sono senza microfono ,in skype.
<tdk200> Lorenzo,
<Lorenzo> tdk200: yes
<Neo_> tdk200, certo, puoi scricarlo dal PPA mozilla stable
<tdk200> hai problemi con il microfono?
<Lorenzo> sì
<tdk200> ma fa parte dei repository di ubuntu Neo_ ??
<tdk200> usi ubuntu 10.10^
<tdk200> Lorenzo,
<Lorenzo> tdk200: si 10.10
<tdk200> allora fai così
<tdk200> dove sta l'icona dell'audio in alto a destra
<tdk200> clicchi col destro e fai preferenze audio
<Neo_> no, è su un PPA
<tdk200> quindi non conviene aggiornare
<Lorenzo> tdk200: e poi?
<tdk200> hai un microfono con jack?
<tdk200> o usb?
<Neo_> sìsì, è affidabile
<Lorenzo> no
<Lorenzo> nn ce l'ho
<tdk200> non hai il microfonO????
<Neo_> sui repo di ubuntu ovviamente non c'è perché ubuntu 10.10 usa firefox 3.6
<jester-> sera
<Neo_> ma già sui repo di Natty Narwal è disponibile
<tdk200> Lorenzo,  ma se non hai il microfono non puoi far nulla
<Neo_> ciao jester-
<tdk200> natty Narval?
<jester-> cià
<Lorenzo> nn qll con il cavo ho solo qll incorporato nel pc
<Neo_> 11.10
<Neo_> 11.04, suca
<Neo_> *scusa
<tdk200> è tutto alpha
<tdk200> nn conviene mettere
<Neo_> secondo me aggiornarlo dal PPA di mozilla conviene
<tdk200> quello incorporato
<tdk200> sei sicuro??
<tdk200> guarda bene
<Lorenzo> sìì
<tdk200> dimmi come posso aggiornare Neo_
<tdk200> :P
<jester-> Neo_: per cortesia non consigliare repo/appkicazioni non ufficali
<tdk200> jester ha ragione
<tdk200> :D
<Neo_> jester-, neanche se si tratta di mozilla?
<tdk200> Neo_,  io credevo ci fosse nei repò
<tdk200> si aspetta l'aggiornamento di ubuntu e firefox poi sicuro si passa alla 4
<jester-> Neo_: certo e sta di fatto che u paio di giorni fa il pps mozilla ha sminchiato un paio di os
<tdk200> con firefox
<tdk200> uhhua
<Neo_> non ne ero al corrente
<Neo_> cmq io non ho avuto problemi
<jester-> Neo_: lo aggiorneranno anche il maverick una volta ritenuto veramente stabile
<Lorenzo> tdk200:allora nn sai cosa posso fare??? kiedi a je
<tdk200> Lorenzo, devi verificare la presenza certa del mic
<Lorenzo> ti ho detto k sono certo k il mic c'è
<jester-> tdk200: fra 3.6 e 4 non è che ci siano differenze apprezzabile alla fine
<Lorenzo> io ho un pc portatile
<Lorenzo> e quindi c'è incorporato
<tdk200> ok jester-  ma avevo già capito che non conveniva aggiornare
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> apri skype Lorenzo
<Neo_> jester-, ma la versione stable di un'applicazione non rimane fissa in una release?
<Lorenzo> io skype ce l'ho aperto
<Lorenzo> dimmi
<Lorenzo> tdk200:dimmi
<jester-> Neo_: il principio quello è ma fanno aggiornamenti circa la sicurezza
<tdk200> aperto skype
<Lorenzo> sì
<tdk200> sotto c'è una s blu
<tdk200> in basso a sinistra
<tdk200> la vedi?
<Lorenzo> sì
<Lorenzo> la vedo
<tdk200> premi la
<Lorenzo> c'è scritto chiama cell o telefoni
<Neo_> appunto, gli aggiornamenti sono solo security-fix ma la stable release, per esempio di ubuntu 10.04, rimarrà cmq la 3.6 anche il prossimo anno
<tdk200> aspè lore
<tdk200> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lorenzo> no scusa ho sbagliato
<jester-> se ritengono che ff4 sia piu sicuro del 3.6 aggiorneranno
<Neo_> quindi al massimo se non ci si fida conviene aspettare Natty
<Lorenzo> ho capito quale
<Lorenzo> ok poi???
<tdk200> premuto
<Lorenzo> sì
<tdk200> sta opzioni
<Neo_> jester-, ma quindi tu non l'hai aggiornato firefox?
<tdk200> premi la
<jester-> Neo_: no
<Lorenzo> e poi???
<tdk200> si è aperta la finestra delle opzioni??
<Lorenzo> sììì
<tdk200> dispositivi audio
<tdk200> come prima voce c'è microfono
<Lorenzo> tu va avanti
<tdk200> imposta e vedi quale c'è
<tdk200> a me c'è pulse audio
<tdk200> e funziona credo
<tdk200> :;D
<jester-> Neo_ ho preso la tar del 4 e poi avviato ff4 da dentro la cartella, differenze apprezzabili da far venire li sccipoone di aggiornare non ne ho viste
<Lorenzo> anche da ma c'è puòse audio e nn funz
<tdk200> Lorenzo, ci sei??
<Lorenzo> sì
<tdk200> fai il test dell'audio
<Lorenzo> fatto
<tdk200> con quel coso la lo skype test
<tdk200> come va??
<tdk200> si sente???
<Neo_> jester-, sarà perché il mio computer è vecchiotto ma in alcuni benchmark dove prima si bloccava adessa fila liscio, quindi almeno per quanto riguarda il motore javascript le differenze ci sono
<Lorenzo> no nn si sente
<tdk200> echo sound test service
<tdk200> lo vedi?
<tdk200> negli utenti che hai
<Lorenzo> si ma nn sento
<tdk200> strilla nel microfono
<tdk200> dove credi che ci sia il microfono
<Lorenzo> sullo schermo
<tdk200> ma sei sicuro che il jack sta preciso nell'ingresso giusto??
<tdk200> sennò facciam perdita di tempo
<Lorenzo> cos'è il jack
<tdk200> il jack è un cavo che va dietro al pc
<tdk200> tipo quello delle cuffie
<Lorenzo> ma a me nn c'è nessun cavo
<tdk200> ????
<tdk200> dimmi il modello di monitor
<Lorenzo> è un portatile
<Lorenzo> nn c'è il monitor
<tdk200> aspèèèèèèè
<tdk200> forse ti ho trovato la soluzione
<tdk200> gstreamer-properties
<tdk200> dal terminale
<Ab3L> tdk200: Lorenzo: io non vorrei dire una cavolata, ma non è che bisogna provare con alsamixer?
<tdk200> no gstreamer-properties questo dovrebbe andare
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> metti pulse audio
<tdk200> nella tab audio
<Lorenzo> Ab3L:no alsamixer l'ho già provato
<tdk200>  e provi di nuovo con skype
<tdk200> non va :S
<Lorenzo> no
<Ab3L> Lorenzo: hai già aperto alsamixer e hai provato ad attivare i vari "canali" audio?
<tdk200> http://forum.eeepc.it/viewtopic.php?id=11597 ultima spiaggia vedi qua Lorenzo
<tdk200> devo scappare
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho un problema gravissimo ho cancellato python da ubuntu software center e ora non si mi avvia piu ubuntu come posso fare ?
<tdk200> ciao
<Lorenzo> Ab3L: l'ho fatto prima
<jester-> alexx100i: l'os è basato su python, non ti rimane che reinstallare
<Lorenzo> se vuoi lo rifaccio
<Lorenzo> Ab3L:ci 6???
<Ab3L> Lorenzo: io, quando ho avuto problemi col microfono, ho usato alsamixer da terminale
<alexx100i> jester- il problema è che non mi si avvia da usb e ho il lettore cd rotto
<Lorenzo> Ab3L: se vuoi lo rifaccio
<alexx100i> jester-grazie comunque dell'iformazione
<alexx100i> ciao
<Ab3L> Lorenzo: poi, attivando e disattivando Front, Front Mic, PCL ecc.ecc. sono riuscito a trovare quello che funzionava per me. ma il mio microfono è con presa jack, non incorporato al pc.
<Ab3L> Lorenzo: dopo aver attivato il canale audio, bisogna anche aumentarne il volume.
<Lorenzo> bè io adesso vado a cena e quando torno chiedo aiuto
<homer-80> ho scaricato un rar con dentro un iso ma virtualbox non me lo vede
<homer-80> ho masterizzato l'immagine iso dal dvd e anche vb non lo vede...
<jester-> homer-80: fagli usare direttamente la iso
<homer-80> jester-: come?
<homer-80> è un file rar
<jester-> homer-80: hai detto ch dentro al rar c'è una iso. suppongo sia un os da installare, o no
<homer-80> si è un os
<homer-80> tu dici gli faccio prendere la iso direttamente a virtualbox da dentro il rar?
<jester-> homer-80: estrai a iso e nelle preferenze, dopo aver creato la macchina virtuale, setti usare la iso
<jester-> homer-80: logico che devi scmpattare la rar
<homer-80> jester-: preferenze??
<homer-80> estraggo la iso nelle preferenze?
<jester-> homer-80: azzo dopo aver creato la macchina c'è un setting della stessa
<homer-80> si e fin qui ci sto
<jester-> homer-80:  in cd rom gli fai usare la iso
<jester-> poi fai partire la machina e installi
<homer-80> ok ma la iso la devo perforza mettere su dvd?
<jester-> homer-80: e 7, scompatti il .rar
<homer-80> si
<jester-> hepoi setti per usare l'immagine
<homer-80> provo
<homer-80> ma il rar l'ho scompattato su una partizione
<homer-80> spero funzioni
<jester-> homer-80: nella home
<homer-80> no ce l'ho su un'altra partizione ma non nella home
<jester-> poi setti usare immagine e col pulsante cerca la vai a prendere
<homer-80> da archiviazione di vb lo setto giusto
<homer-80> poi attributi
<jester-> homer-80: hia creato una nuova macchina?
<homer-80> si
<jester-> vai nelle impostazioni e quindi in cdrom
<homer-80> si cd rom è sotto il menu archiviazione, e da li mi prendo la iso
<CESIO137> ciao scusate ho lo stesso problema di ieri ubuntu lucid che continua a swappare l'hard disk inutilmente senza che uso nessuna aplicazione
<CESIO137> sta andando pure adesso e non so come farlo fermare a meno che non riavvio
<CESIO137> poi ricomincia
<CESIO137> è impossibile sta cosa
<jester-> CESIO137: prova a disabilitare il bluetooth e a staccare le periferiche usb
<CESIO137> nonmi saro' mica beccato un virus con ubuntu
<CESIO137> nono non ho nessuna periferica usb installata al momento
<CESIO137> ieri l'avevo connessa ma oggi non ho niente
<Neo_> CESIO137 quanta RAM hai?
<CESIO137> come devo fare a disabilitare il blue tout
<jester-> CESIO137: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<CESIO137> ho 4 giga
<CESIO137> un attimo che metto sta roba nel terminale
<roby_> ciao, uno scanner plustek smartoffice ps 281 può funzionare con ubuntu ?
<jester-> CESIO137: al boot ti fa lo scandisk
<CESIO137> sima io mi sono accorto che quando avvio e devo usare amule adunanza mi servono le unita connesse alloca clicco sulle unita e si mette a swappare all infinito , sono le unita collegate coi vavi sata
<jester-> CESIO137: e stacca gli effetti e sono attivi
<CESIO137> che effetti
<jester-> compiz
<CESIO137> cosa sarebbero gi effetti grafici?
<Neo_> CESIO137, pensavo che per swappare intendessi "usare la memoria di swap"
<CESIO137> si infatti sta usando la memoria di swapp perche ho la lucetta dell'hard disk  sempre accesa come qando gira in continuazione
<CESIO137> comunque cosa sono sti compiz
<CESIO137> gli effetti grafici di ubuntu?
<Neo_> se intendi che usa la swap anche quando c'è tanta memoria RAM disponibile allora controlla il valore di swappiness
<CESIO137> quando continua a girare l'hard disk con la ucetta accesa non è lo swap quello'
<Neo_> con "sudo cat  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<CESIO137> az nonmi dite sti termini , non so come si controlla il valore di swappiness
<Neo_> CESIO137, quando si accende la lucetta significa semplicemente che l'hard disk è in funzione (non in idle o standby)
<CESIO137> adesso faccio sta cosa ch emi ha detto jester o lo faccio dopo
<CESIO137> sisi ma continua a girare continuamente con sta lucetta
<CESIO137> vabe vediamo sta area di swappiness
<Neo_> CESIO137, non penso che sia quello cmq
<CESIO137> ESCE IL NUMERO 60
<Neo_> CESIO137, il fatto che usi in continuazione l'hard disk può essere qualsiasi cosa
<Neo_> OK
<CESIO137> mi da numero 60
<Neo_> 60 è il valore di default
<CESIO137> cosa vuokdire
<CESIO137> ma deve esser piu alto o piu basso per migliorare
<Neo_> il valore di swappiness è un indice di utilizzo della memoria swap, più è alto e più tende ad usarla
<CESIO137> allora dovrei abbassarlo
<CESIO137> comunque se faccio farelo skandisk cosa mi dovrebbe cambiare
<Neo_> CESIO137, non c'entra con il tuo problema (cmq se ti interessa alcune distribuzioni usano un valore di default più basso per aumentare le prestazioni)
<CESIO137> adesso si è fermato
<CESIO137> az pero' è stato li mezzora a girare
<CESIO137> ma che vuoldire sta roba
<CESIO137> come mai girabva incontinuazione
<jester-> che trolli con poca fantasia
<CESIO137> cioe?
<CESIO137> che vuoldire
<Neo_> forse era in esecuzione updatedb
<CESIO137> io ho solo aperto i due hard disk interni
<CESIO137> quindi sarebbe meglio che disabilito updatedb?
<CESIO137> si puo?
<Neo_> no
<Neo_> stavo solo ipotizzando il motivo per cui l'hard disk fosse sotto così alto utilizzo
<CESIO137> az adesso non ho fatto niente e ha ripreso a girare come prima
<CESIO137> ma è strana sta cosa
<CESIO137> posso aver preso qualche virus con ubuntu?
<Neo_> apri il task manager
<Neo_> (gnome-system-monitor)
<CESIO137> come faccio
<CESIO137> ora apro
<CESIO137> un momento scusa da dovelo apro perche detto cosi non ho capito da dove si apre
<Neo_> o premi Alt+F2 e lanci gnome-system-monitor
<CESIO137> a ok
<Neo_> oppure da terminale usi "top"
<Neo_> opppure da Sistema-->Amministrazione->Monitor di Sistema
<CESIO137> ok mi si è aperto il grafico
<CESIO137> dimmi che cosa devo guardare
<Neo_> mett i processi in ordine di utilizzo della CPU
<Neo_> e controlla se c'è qualche processo che na fa uso intensivo
<Neo_> anche se non necessariamente usi tanto anche il disco
<CESIO137> si ce ne sta uno
<Neo_> tuttavia se è updatedb che sta usando il disco allora è in cima alla lista e lo vedi
<CESIO137> ma non so se è eccessivo
<CESIO137> si chiama bkl investigator
<CESIO137> non so se  è lui
<CESIO137> che fa girare sta roba
<homer-80> jester-: mi dice apertura non riuscita dell'immagine, non la apre
<CESIO137> è quello che continua a far girare la memoria
<Neo_> CESIO137, non saprei
<CESIO137> az mi dice non interrompibile
<CESIO137> guardo se posso disistalare sto pricesso da gestore pacchetti perchemi fa solo casino
<Neo_> di solito un processo è non interrompibile se sta sincronizzando la memoria (WCHAN = sync_buff)
<homer-80> jester-: http://pastebin.com/TDnbmMvL
<Neo_> CESIO137, asp
<Neo_> informati prima
<Neo_> sto facendo una ricerca su ubuntu
<CESIO137> adesso sta al 4 % ma mi sembra poco eppyre continuia a girare sto hard disk
<Neo_> e dovrebbe essere un processo che ha a che fare con l'indicizzamento dei manpage o qualcosa del genere
<Neo_> quindi in teoria potrebbe anche essere lui
<homer-80> Neo_: sembri esperto, non riesco a far prendere a virtual box un iso
<Neo_> jester-, tu conosci quel processo?
<CESIO137> ma a te non succede mai che continua a girare in continuazione il disco in sta maniera?
<Neo_> homer-80: fai così, crea una macchina virtuale
<CESIO137> è fastidiosa sta cosa
<homer-80> fatto Neo_
<jester-> Neo_: mi sa che ha una debian
<homer-80> devo installare il mac osx
<CESIO137> e come faccio a creare una macchina virtuale
<CESIO137> non son capace
<Neo_> jester-, mi sa di sì perché io sinceramente non l'avevo mai sentito
<Fire^fox> ciao jester-
<Neo_> homer-80, una volta creata la macchina virtuale avviala
<homer-80> Neo_: devo solo installare il so dalla macchina ma non mi prende l'iso
<homer-80> ok
<Neo_> e quando l'hai avviata di chiede da dove leggere(e ti da la lista di unità CD/DVD)
<CESIO137> a ma stai dicendo a homer-80
<jester-> Neo_: o piu facile che abbia installato qualche ciofeca http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/bkl-orbiter.1.html
<CESIO137> sima io che devo fare per sta cosa continua a girare sempre sto maledetto hard disk
<CESIO137> possibile che nonla smette piu?
<Neo_> tu selezioni il pulsante a fianco che ti permette di selezionare un'ISO
<homer-80> Neo_: si
<homer-80> avviata
<Neo_> e legge da lì
<CESIO137> possibile che non posso far smettere sta cosa?
<Neo_> se l'ISO è un LiveCD allora parte
<homer-80> provo, ho masterizzato l'immagine con nero
<Neo_> CESIO137, fai una priva, interrombilo e vedi se il disco smette di "girare"
<homer-80> Neo_: dovrebbe andare
<homer-80> L'accelerazione hardware VT-x/AMD-V non è disponibile sul sistema. Alcuni sistemi guest (ad .es OS/2 e QNX) richiedono questa funzionalità e non potranno avviarsi senza di essa
<homer-80> Neo_:  mi dice questo
<Neo_> metti OK
<homer-80> neo mi ha aperto una finestra
<Neo_> è solo una tecnologia del processore che semplifica la cirtualizzazione a livello hardware
<Neo_> *virtualizzazione
<homer-80> Neo_: si sta avviando... ma non lo installa cos' però il sistema
<Neo_> in questo modo parte il LiveCD
<jester-> homer-80: e che sistema è
<Neo_> da lì poi puoi installare il sistema sull'hard disk virutale
<homer-80> jester-: mac osx
<Neo_> *virtuale
<homer-80> ok
<jester-> homer-80: è un po complicato da installare e ti serve il cd di osx
<Neo_> io di solito se si tratta di un LiveCD lo uso senza installare, così poi salvo lo stato della macchina e si avvia subito
<homer-80> jester-: quello originale?
<homer-80> cmq non va
<jester-> homer-80: leggi le istruzioni
<homer-80> jester-: l'ho fatto ma non riesco neanche a istallarlo
<homer-80> mi dite un buon iso di questo so dove lo trovo?
<jester-> in qualche store a €29
<homer-80> jester-: e se poi non va? ho buttato via 29€?
<homer-80> mi lancia un kernel panic comunque
<homer-80> jester-: dici che l'originale va?
<jester-> homer-80: boh
<homer-80> eh, dovrei trovare un buon iso, questo in teoria funzionava
<jester-> homer-80: avevo provato a installarlo tempo fa e subito piallato che ciofeca è
<homer-80> jester-: perchè?
<jester-> perchè rimane zoppo
<jester-> non va audio e palle varie
<homer-80> jester-: come l'hai installato, hai preso l'originale?
<homer-80> vabbè grazie a tutti
<homer-80> ivado ciao
<Neo_> ciao homer-80
<jester-> homer-80: una delle tante guide http://www.geekissimo.com/2010/01/04/snow-leopard-vmware/
<myusdat> buona sera
<myusdat> ragazzi uso ubuntu 10.10 non mi monta i cd mi date una mano
<Neo_> io vado
<myusdat> tutti a mangiare :S
<Neo_> ciao
<Damaskinos> salve scusate ho attivato gli effetti grafici come faccio a gestirli?
<Damaskinos> ricordi di un pannello di controllo da installare che va a finire in sistema ma non ricordo il nome mi potete aiutare
<Damaskinos> ?
<jester-> !ccsm | Damaskinos
<ubot-it> Damaskinos: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<Damaskinos> grezie
<myusdat> simple compizconfig settings menager forse
<CESIO137> rega scusate ma non sara mica colpa dell hard disk western digital da un tera e 5 green chemi procura stoproblema che continua a girare perche ha un acsesso dati lento?
<CESIO137> è colpa di questo hard disk per caso? coi che cosa dite
<Damaskinos> ma si può avere l'effetto stile mac cioè quello che portando il mouse in alto a destra il mouse mi compaiono le pagine che ho aperto?
<CESIO137> la serie green m'hanno detto che è piu lento e magarimi da stoproblema per quello?
<CESIO137> potete rispondermi?
<CESIO137> se mi rispondete almeno lo so'
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, quale' il problema
<CESIO137> è impossibile usare ubuntu sempre con sto swappamento del cazz
<myusdat> mi date una mano per montare cd o dvd importante
<CESIO137> ma niente sarebbe che hol'hard disk cheinizia a girare in continuazione appena apro l'unita  interna sarebbe un hard disk western digital da un tera e mezzo serie green
<CESIO137> continua a girare in continuazione conla llucetta accesa
<Fire^fox> myusdat, quandi metti il cd non lo apre ?
<CESIO137> scusa ma adesso con chi parli firez
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, hai due hd ?
<CESIO137> sine ho due interni anzi ne avrei pure tre ma uno è staccato ma il problema me lo sta dando quello da un tera e 5
<myusdat> Fire^fox: non apare nulla gira e si ferma
<CESIO137> perche potrebbero essere piu hard disk interni che danno sto problema?
<CESIO137> è assurda sta cosa non la smette piu di girare sto hard disk
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, quello che gira di continuo e' il sistema o l'altro hd
<CESIO137> sempre che gira
<Fire^fox> myusdat, hai provato a cambiare cd ?
<CESIO137> nono sarebbe quell'altro che ho installato windows ma che da ubuntu lo vede solo come dati
<myusdat> certo che ho provato
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, quindi due hd uno con 10.10 l'altro con win se non monti la partizione win da 10.10 che fa'
<myusdat> non parte ne anche formati iso dal boot
<CESIO137> uno ha ubuntu niente se monto solo quella con ubuntu chelo faccio perche devo condividere i file da amule adunanza swappa un poco e poi smette se nonmonto quella di windows non sappa
<CESIO137> pero' li ho i file avi che devo condividere
<Fire^fox> myusdat, metti il cd apri un terminale , poi cd /media/&&ls
<myusdat> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1
<CESIO137> l'assurdo è che ogni tanto smette di swappare poi ricomincia e va avanti senza finirla piu
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, prendi una boccata d'aria e ripeti,non ho capito nulla
<CESIO137> allora se non monto quello con su windows da ubuntu non swappa lo fa solo se la monto
<CESIO137> invece se monto sul desktop solo quella con ubuntu lo fa un po e smette subito
<Fire^fox> myusdat, cd cdrom
<CESIO137> pero' l'assurdo è che ogni tanto come adesso ha smesso poi ricomincia
<myusdat> lo scritto
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, swappa cosa
<attempt> CESIO137 allora ascolta bene. se usi emule su wine e' peggio che usare amule perche' consuma piu' risorse. 2 usare software p2p consiste nel far diventare il tuo pc server per gli altri quindi hai un elevato numero di accessi e richieste alla tua cpu ed al disco per fornire dati e riceverli e quindi e' un impiego gravoso. 3 fare questo su un hd non interno ma usb con le limitazioni di velocita' che ha comporta un costante uso dell'hd da parte de
<attempt> lla cpu e della memoria e quindi e' sconsigliato.
<CESIO137> swappa nel senso che continua a girare con la lucetta accesa l'hard disk con su windows
<kokito_> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad importare una chiave gpg da sorgenti software, la chiave è in formato .ppa.asc ma non la vede proprio
<CESIO137> come adesso
<kokito_> ho provarto a togliere .ppa ma non la vede comunque
<kokito_> come posso fare?
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ls
<CESIO137> scusa attempt  sto leggendo
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ciao ti ricordi di me
<jester-> CESIO137: togli la condivisione amule su winzoz
<myusdat> Fire^fox: scritto
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, ciao :)
<alexx100i> jester- eccomi ho rimesso ubuntu ;)
<Fire^fox> myusdat, e che dice
<attempt> CESIO137 inoltre se l'hd esterno e' ntfs e' pure peggio ed in ogni caso non dovrebbe essere condiviso da due versioni emule diverse una su ubuntu e  una su winzoz.
<jester-> alexx100i: bene
<myusdat> Fire^fox:  http://sudrap.org/paste/text/9487/
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, senti mi puoi dare il codice da terminale per le cuffie in ubntu
<CESIO137> nono un momento jester-  io questo a parte che nonlo sto facendo con quello usb esterno ma è uno interno  poi il fatto che continua a girare l'hard disk conla lucina accesa lo inizia a fare non appena monto sul desktop l'hard disk da untera senza che ci sto facendo altro  non ho nemmeno aperto emule ne amule
<thetom199> Buonasera a tutti!!
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ubuntu
<CESIO137> non sto usando quello esterno jester-
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, cuffie?
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ma sei entrato come root ?
<CESIO137> stousando solo interni adesso
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, si
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, puoi spiegarti meglio?
<CESIO137> non lo so se mi riesco a spiegare
<attempt> CESIO137 quindi per fare una cosa corretta. su win usi emule-adunanza, su ubuntu amule adunanza. lasci le cartelle incoming e temp nei loro dischi dove sta' il sistema operativo e non condividi niente del disco esterno usb. il disco esterno usb e' un disco dove tu sposti i dati in un secondo momento da entrambi i sistemi operativi. non devi condividerlo. ti si spacca prima o poi.
<jester-> CESIO137: è un sata?
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, hai qualche programma che crea dei file temporali, prova ad usare top e vedi che ti dice
<CESIO137> sisi è un sata solo che sarebbe un green western digital e quelli li mi han detto che hanno un accesso piu lento
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, io voglio mettere le cuffie su ubuntu solo che non sento niente e molto tempo fa mi avevi dato un codice da terminale per le cuffie capito ?
<jester-> CESIO137: sa di hd settato e collegato male o del file system un po a bottane
<CESIO137> nonlo so se ho programmi che mi fan file temporanei magarilo sapessi
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, beh, non mi ricordo bene...
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, apri un terminale e scrivi top e lo vedi
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, modello del pc?
<jester-> CESIO137: fai partire winzoz e fai una scandisk di tutte le partioni ntfs
<CESIO137> sima io come faccio a sapere se ho l'hard disk settato male devo vedere nel bios?
<jester-> quella di winzoz compresa
<myusdat> sono fermo qui non mi va lettore :S
<CESIO137> scrivo top nel terminale?
<thetom199> Sto cercando di configurare un server-media player casalingo che aveva già sopra la 9.04 desktop. Vorrei riuscire ad avviarlo senza schermo collegato, ma se lo faccio non arriva alla schermata di login, si ferma prima con i seguenti errori: (EE)intel(0): no valid modes, (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration. come posso risolvere?
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, asus z9200
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ma sei entrato come root ?
<jester-> myusdat: in winzox o da live funza?
<myusdat> si sono rot
<myusdat> root@myusdat-laptop:/media/cdrom#
<Fire^fox> myusdat, e come mai ?
<myusdat> dopo ls mi viene quello
<CESIO137> jester-,  vedo un sacco di scritte nel terminale scrivendo top ma come faccio a capirci qualcosa
<Fire^fox> myusdat, allora fai exit
<CESIO137> si vede un sacco di roba che si nuove
<jester-> CESIO137: vedi di leggere quello che ti scrive
<myusdat> uscito
<jester-> ti si scrive*
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, guarda quello che usa piu' cpu in alto
<myusdat> root@myusdat-laptop:/media/cdrom#
<CESIO137> forse sarebbemeglio che ti faccio un paste solo che continua a cambiare  jester-
<myusdat> *myusdat@myusdat-laptop:~$
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, control - c
<jester-> CESIO137: eddai
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, snappa ed incolla
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ok cd /media
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ci sei
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ok cd /cdrom
<myusdat> myusdat@myusdat-laptop:/media$
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ls
<myusdat> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1
<CESIO137> il control c dice comando non trovato
<CESIO137> pero' ho un sacco di roba mi sa chem mi fan girare il disco
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, ctrl c sulla tastiera
<myusdat> :D
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, hai visto se nelle preferenze audio la cuffia è attiva?
<Fire^fox> myusdat, cd /cdrom
<Fire^fox> myusdat, cd cdrom
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ls
<myusdat> Fire^fox:
<Fire^fox> myusdat, cd ..
<myusdat> tutti i due cdrom?
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, sisi le cuffie funzionavano con dei codici da terminale
<Fire^fox> myusdat, no scusa la barra m'e scappata
<jester-> myusdat: cat /etc/fstab e metti nel paste
<OverMe> oh hi
<myusdat> jester-: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/9488/
<Fire^fox> jester-, gia' che pirla...
<myusdat> Fire^fox:  cd cdrom mi da errore
<Fire^fox> myusdat, allora e' cdrom0
<myusdat> dice che non esiste
<Fire^fox> myusdat, entraci e vedi
<Fire^fox> jester-, ha un'ext3 strano...
<CESIO137> scusa jester-  leggi il pvt che ti ho messoquelo che mi esce nel top
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, beh, non ricordo...
<jester-> myusdat: wodim -checkdrive
<myusdat> cdrom0 la preso
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ok grazie lo stesso
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, di nullla... prova a cercare con google
<myusdat> jester-: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/9489/
<PaoloRotolo> vedi se trovi qualcosa con il tuo modello di portatile
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, senz'altro
<jester-> myusdat: wodim -scanbus
<myusdat> jester-: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/9490/
<jester->  myusdat wodim --devices
<myusdat> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/9491/
<CESIO137> scusa jester-  ti ho messo nel pvt quello che mi esce con il top ma non hai manco guardato
<CESIO137> prova a vedere tu firez
<jester-> myusdat: si direbbe che non trova il cdrom
<myusdat> ma come mai
<jester-> myusdat: che sia ciucco?
<myusdat> non parte ne anche da boot
<jester-> CESIO137: eddai con top
<CESIO137> l'ho fatto il top ma se nessuno me lo imterpreta io come ci posso capire dentro
<jester-> <jester-> CESIO137: fai partire winzoz e fai una scandisk di tutte le partioni ntfs
<jester-> <jester-> quella di winzoz compresa
<CESIO137> te lo volevo far vedere a te che ci capisci qualcosa
<CESIO137> a per correggere i file dici?
<attempt> il filesystem
<attempt> fai lo scandisk con correggi automaticamente da win.
<myusdat> jester avevo insatalato vin vista dopo l'aggiornamento il pc non si e piu acceso ci sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu 8 con la chiavetta
<CESIO137> scusa jester-  dammi di nuovo ilcomando da mettere nel terminale che lo skandisk lo faccio al riavvio
<jester-> myusdat: prova con una live se non va il cdrom lè mort
<myusdat> puo essere il bios?
<myusdat> perche in alqune cose ce scritto none
<CESIO137> jester-,  per favore ridammi il comando da mettere nel terminale per fare lo skandisk al riavvio per favore
<myusdat> ma che bastardo di sistema win
<thetom199> domandina veloce, per installare la 10.10 da chiavetta usb vado con unetbootin giusto?
<jester-> myusdat: hai ancora winzoz?
<jester-> !usb | thetom199
<ubot-it> thetom199: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Fire^fox> myusdat, ma prima andava scusa la domanda
<myusdat> no non e piu partito dopo aggiornamento
<myusdat> prima andava si
<thetom199> grazie jester!
<Fire^fox> myusdat, aggiornamento da ...?
<jester-> Fire^fox: se si è fottuto il cdrom il prima andava non conta
<Fire^fox> myusdat, probabile... l'unica e' provare con una live
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck   CESIO137  ma riparti con win e fai lo scandisk. quando riavvii ubuntu lui fara' il check.
<myusdat> avevo 2 dvd recovery di vista lo dovuto installare per una roba ho fatto aggiornamento riavvio pc mi mi dava eroore non voleva partire
<attempt> myusdat ma prova una live. se non parte il lettore ha problemi hardware.
<attempt> una live che sai che va' bene dico.
<Fire^fox> myusdat, infatti live da usb magari
<myusdat> jester-:  Fire^fox e attempt grazie per aiuto ora vado provare con la live
<myusdat> spreiamo che riesco a tornare
<myusdat> :)
<CESIO137> quindi sto sudo touch /forcefsck   lo devo fare dopo che ho fatto lo skandisk da windows?
<attempt> dai il comando e chiudi ubuntu.
<attempt> quando riapri ubuntu lui fa' il check.
<Fire^fox> CESIO137, secondo me ripeto li' hai un caos
<attempt> prima di tornare su ubuntu pero' vai in win e fai lo scandisk.
<CESIO137> ma al riavvio mi fa lo skandisk di tutti i diski o solo di quelloc on su uuntu
<attempt> chiaro adesso?
<attempt> tutti
<CESIO137> sisi un caos cel'ho di certo
<CESIO137> non mi ricordo come si avvia lo skandisk di windows
<CESIO137> az
<attempt> il check di ubuntu e' una cosa. quello di win un'altra.
<attempt> destro dul disco in esplora risorse.
<attempt> su tutti i dischi che vedi.
<CESIO137> sisiok ho capito adesso  glielo faccio fare
<CESIO137> vado a farlo grazie
<Fire^fox> secondo me non ce la fara :)
<]Oscar> devo applicare un patch a un pacchetto, ma ora prendo da deb, mentre per la patch devo usare dkms. mi pare che dkms si aspetti di trovare gia' il sorgente scaricato... dovre potrei trovarlo? il bug (con le indicazioni) e': https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/517956 e il pacchetto è il lirc
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 517956 in lirc "Timing problem (garbage characters) in lirc-driver for iMon PAD VFD 15c2:0036" [Low,In progress]
<thetom199> jester-: ho fatto esattamente come mi hai detto per creare una usb installante, ma mi dice boot error. Non riesco a capire perchè la 10.10 non piaccia al mio atom
<attempt> hai impostato il boot da usb nel bios?
<thetom199> attempt: si, ma ora fortunatamente ho risolto, cercando su internet bisognava cambiare l'impostazione del bios "USB Mass Storage Emulation type" da auto a all fixed disk
<fredd> buonasera :)
<fredd> chi c'è in linea?
<fredd> filo1234 cisei?
<fredd1> salve qualcuno sa dirmi come registrarmi a questo canale?
<Carlin0> fredd1, cosa intendi ?
<fredd> Carlino, non so se sono registrato o meno
<fredd> ho scaricato xchat irc ma non so configurarlo
<fredd> carlino ci sei?
<agnese> buonanotte.... ho un problemino 8(  stavo videochiamando con skype e avevo anche blender aperto... e il computer si è bloccato, non rispondeva a nessun tipo dic omando e ho forzato l'arresto 8( al riavvio skype non si connetteva più, così ho provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ma... non si reisnatlla più 8( mi sa questo errore: Package skype is virtual and has no installation candidate
<agnese> qualche idea? cosa ho combinato?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-31
<stefano-net> è normale che sul mio net book i filmati in flash si vedano a scatti?
<ivan76> chi mi aiuta????
<ivan76> ragazzi come posso resettare catalist a impostazioni predefinite da terminale????
<thetom199> ivan76: sono niubbissimo, ma forse devi cancellare la cartella .catalist dalla home, di solito sono li le impostazioni dei programmi
<ivan76> sono in modalità d'interfaccia senza driver....nonn sono esperto di ubuntu
<ivan76> ma ci sarà un modo x resettarli....da qui non li carica e non meli fa risettare
<ivan76> dove la cartella?????? non la trovo
<thetom199> ivan76: quindi solo terminale? aspetta che trovo qualcosa...
<ivan76> no,non è solo torminale è senza il driver video e compiz......se trovo la cartella ati,penso basti rimuovere o modificare il file config
<thetom199> ivan76: guarda qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,296090.0.html
<ivan76> si ma è un casino....faccio prima a trovare dove li istalla,avrà un config
<thetom199> secondo me ti conviene leggere e seguire la guida...oppure aspettare domani qualcuno più in gamba di me che ti sappia dare una mano...
<ivan76> già,basterebbe riuscire a rimuoverli
<esulu> ragazzi ma come cazzo si fa a mandare una email dal terminale
<esulu> ?
<esulu> toc toc
<esulu> dormite tutti
<Guest73268> ciao
<Guest49684> giorno
<Guest49684> rgazzi scusate stavo provando a fare gli aggiornamenti ma mi dice controllare la connessione
<Guest49684> ????
<Guest49684> eppure sono connesso lol
<Guest49684> -.-
<Mito125> ciao
<Mito125> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Mito125> !tema
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tema'
<Mito125> !theme
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'theme'
<Mito125> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Guest49684> ciao
<Guest28796> giorno
<Guest28796> su ubunu esiste un programma per controllo temperatura gpu?
<cristian_> ari giorno XD+
<cristian_> hi+
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Guest54051> ciao
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> come la sintassi corretta per cercare un pacchetto da termoinale apt-cache search (nome pack)?
<Bulldozer> ciao...su windows usano il programmino free virtual clone drive per montare gli iso su unità virtuale...ho letto su google che su ubuntu non serve basta aprire l'iso col tasto destro e selezione apri con monta archivi, e drovebbe comparirmi in risorse...provato ma non va, suggerimenti?
<glpiana> cricido, sì, nome del pacchetto, parte del nome o parte della definizione
<cricido> perfetto era una curiosita
<glpiana> Bulldozer, cme non va? controlla usl file manager. dovrebbe apparirti la iso nella colonna di sinistra
<glpiana> *sul
<Bulldozer> nada...:-(
<glpiana> Bulldozer, sicuro che il file sia una iso? l'hai controllato? possiamo farlo da terminale il controllo
<glpiana> Bulldozer, da terminale entra nella directory dove c'è la iso e dai il comando: file nomeiso.iso
<glpiana> Bulldozer, vediamo che risponde
<Bulldozer> si l'estensione segnata è .iso quindi si...comunque mi sono accorto ora che provando con altri film va, e proprio quel film specifico che non riesco a montarlo...il file sono sicuro che non è rovinato perchè è un file che ho visto un mesetto fa su win con virtual clone drive...
<massimo18> film?
<Bulldozer> si
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Bulldozer, film? vabbè, presupponiamo sia la tua copia di sicurezza. è la iso di un dvd?
<OverMe> l'estensione non accerta che il file sia un iso
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<cricido> conoscete un programma per analisi porte su un determinato ip
<cricido> ?
<cricido> mi piacerebbe che porte sono aperte dall esterno su un mio server
<Bulldozer> comunque dal comando che mi hai dato sopra glpiana, devo aggiungere la parola iso prima della fine del nome del file?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, no, "file" è un comando cui fai seguuire il nome del file di cui vuoi avere informazioni. se la iso si chiama "filmscaricatodalmulo.iso" tu digit: file filmscaricaatodalmulo.iso
<OverMe> cricido, strumenti->amministrazione->strumenti di rete
<OverMe> *filmdicuiholalicenza.iso
<cricido> porca miseria
<cricido> ha proprio di tutto ubuntu
<cricido> e solo che abbituato per molto tempo a win
<glpiana> OverMe, lol
<Bulldozer> ah parte che io non ho mai detto che il film l'ho scaricato, ma è una copia che ho creato io dal dvd per tenermeli direttamente sul pc...
<cricido> mi sembra strano avere tutto li gia pronto :)
<OverMe> Bulldozer, sicuramente, ma che dice il comando?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, sì, ma questo esula dal discorso. era un esempio il mio. speravo servisse per illustrarti l'uso del comando
<massimo18> che permaloso!
<glpiana> Bulldozer, continuo, visto che ti vedo un po' silenzioso, se quello che vuoi fare è visualizzare il film della iso in questione, basta che trascini il file su totem o su vlc, senza montare o fare altro... sempre che la iso sia a posto, cosa che saprai dando il comando file etc etc etc
<Bulldozer> sono silenzioso perchè sto cercando di digitare il comando...scusa per gli spazi mica devo usare al posto dello spazio il carattere\ da terminale?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, usa il tab che autocompleta il nome e ti risolvi la menata di \ e spazi
<Bulldozer> non me lo fa...praticamente col tab mi fa vedere un elenco di tutti i file che iniziano con quelle parole...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, oki, allora \ seguto da spazio e il primo carattere successivo alla spazio e riprova col tab
<Bulldozer> dunque viene fuori udf file system...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, prova  a fare come ti ho detto sopra: apri vlc se ce l'hai oppure il riproduttore di filmati e trascinagli sopra la iso
<jester-> montare la iso in una cartella?
<glpiana> jester-, dice che monta archivi non glielo fa
<Bulldozer> funziona con vlc
<glpiana> Bulldozer, dovrebbe andare anche con monta archivi comunque
<jester-> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop nomefile.iso /punto/di/mount
<Bulldozer> eh purtroppo no...butto li magari una stupidata perchè non so che altro pensare...e se il nome del file fosse troppo lungo?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, prova il comando di jester- e vedi che risponde
<jester-> se non la monta iso non è o è un formato non riconosciuto
<Bulldozer> tutto sulla stesso riga il comando?
<Bulldozer> per punto di mount cosa devo mettere?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, ad esempio /mnt    che nromalmente è vuota
<jester-> Bulldozer: il path alla cartella in cui la monti
<Bulldozer> da terminale lo apre
<Bulldozer> non so come mai il monta archivi non lo fa...
<Bulldozer> mi rimarrebbe ancora il problema dell'altra volta riguardante il monitor esterno con nvidia che non riesco a far andare...
<mark__> salve... ho un problema... come faccio a installare gnome-shell, senza però avere le repository necessarie?
<mark__> qualche buonanima mattutina?
<jester-> mark__: se servono aggiungili
<jester-> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.31.5-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 580 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<jester-> mark__: sta nei repo di serie
<jester-> devi abilitare gli extra
<dacrof> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere se questa scheda video  ATI RADEON 9250 AGP 256MB è compatibile al 100% con ubuntu e se con questa è possibile utilizzare gli effetti di compiz
<mark__> jester, ho trovato una buona guida su come installare... ma ora mi dice che devo avere gnome almeno alla versione 2.26
<massimo18> -.-
<mark__> sto su crunchbang...
<jester-> mark__: qui ci si riferisce a roba ubuntu
<glpiana> dacrof, dovrebbe girare con i driver open (i radeon) con accelerazione 3d e quindi con la possibilità di usare gli effetti. già ce l'hai o devi acquistarla?
<jester-> mark__:  /j #gnome
<gabriele_> ciao
<Digiu> Hola
<dacrof> no la devo ancora acquistare
<jester-> dacrof: pia nvidia
<glpiana> è vecchiotta sta scheda
<gigirock> ciaragatuttorego a tutti quelli che conosco......biblicamente e no
<gigirock> monto un disco nfs e poi tento di crearci dei file .tar superiori ai 3 Gb .... c'e' qualche limitazione sulla dimensione ?
<dacrof> la devo usare su un computer molto vecchio quindi vorrei spendere poco e questa scheda la vendono usata a 9 euro
<Bjorn_> ciao a tutti ! :D
<dacrof> ultimamente ho conprato una scheda ati radeon 9200 128 mb e conq uesta gli effetti vanno a scatti
<glpiana> dacrof, andrà coi radeon. però se il pc è molto vecchio non avrai effetti scattanti. anzi sarà meglio non usarli onde evitare di usare tutte le risors eper quelli
<Bjorn_> c'è qualcuno che è disposto ad aiutarmi per un piccolo problemino?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Bjorn_
<ubot-it> Bjorn_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Bjorn_> ok perfetto :D
<Bjorn_> allora
<Bjorn_> entrando in console con la combinazione ctrl +alt+f1 le scritte della consolle ppaiono piccolissime,direi grandi quanto 1 pixel,rendendo cosi la lettura impossibile
<Bjorn_> vorrei sapere il perchè e se esiste un modo per ingrandirle
<glpiana> Bjorn_, puoi provare a ingrandirle cambiando il parametro della risoluzione in /etc/default/grub
<dacrof> glpiana prima usavo una scheda nvidia siluro gf4 ti4200 8x otes 128mb e gli effetti andavano benissimo su questo pc, volevo sapere se con quella scheda posso avere le stesse prestazioni di questa nvidia
<Bjorn_> ah ok,quindi devo anche abbasare la risoluzione del grub,giusto?
<glpiana> dacrof, ne dubito, anche perchè con nvidia avrai usato i driver proprietari, mentre con quella ati lì ora puoi usare solo gli open
<glpiana> Bjorn_, prova, se no ottieni il risultato desiderato ripristini le condizioni attuali
<dacrof> glpiana quindi mi consigli di comprare un nvidia?
<Bjorn_> no nn va :S
<glpiana> dacrof, no, non do consigli sugli acquisti. ti sto dicendo come vanno le cose. in ogni caso se prendi una vecchia nvidia ti troverai in una situazione analoga, se non peggiore, perchè anche in nvidia i driver proprietari  non coprono più tutte le schee
<glpiana> Bjorn_, dopo la modifica del file hai dato sudo update-grub?
<Bjorn_> ho cambiato la risoluzione con startup manager,credo che faccia tutto lui..o sbaglio?
<glpiana> Bjorn_, boh, mai usato
<Bjorn_> ok provo manualmente
<Bjorn_> ma poi devo riavviare?
<Bjorn_> o basta lanciare la console?
<glpiana> Bjorn_, devi riavviare per forza
<Bjorn_> ok perfetto
<Bjorn_> ho riavviato
<Bjorn_> e nn è successo niente
<glpiana> Bjorn_, fa vedere come hai modificato il file e dimmi se hai dato update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | Bjorn_
<ubot-it> Bjorn_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bjorn_> ecco qui
<Bjorn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587723/
<glpiana> Bjorn_, credo sia questo che devi modificare e decommentare #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Bjorn_> ma li dice che è per il terminale grafico
<Bjorn_> può essere veramente quello?
<glpiana> Bjorn_, tu hai messo que vga=789?
<Bjorn_> si
<Bjorn_> prima era messo troppo alto
<glpiana> Bjorn_, io lo leverei proprio e nel caso non ottenessi il risultato voluto proverei a modificare la voce che ti ho detto
<Bjorn_> ok provo
<glpiana> Bjorn_, comuqnue di default valori lì non ce ne sono
<Bjorn_> riavvio
<Bjorn_> e ti faccio sapere
<Bjorn_> eccomi
<Bjorn_> ha funzionato :D
<glpiana> bene
<Bjorn_> grazie mille
<Bjorn_> sei stato gentilissimo :D
<glpiana> :)
<Bjorn_> ora la risoluzione della console dovrebbe essere a 800*600
<Bjorn_> se volessi alzarla?
<Bjorn_> premetto che ho solo commentato la linea che mi hai detto
<Bjorn_> senza toccare GRUB_GFXMODe
<glpiana> Bjorn_, prova a modificare quello
<Bjorn_> ok perfetto
<Bjorn_> grazie mille ancora :D
<buzzyal73> buongiorno, ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 e dwl-g520
<glpiana> buzzyal73, spiega
<buzzyal73> non riesco a vedere la scheda wireless, e cercando in internet non ho trovato i dati
<glpiana> buzzyal73, vediamo. è interna?
<buzzyal73> sì, ma non è integrata
<buzzyal73> l'ho inserita io
<glpiana> buzzyal73, pci intendi?
<buzzyal73> è una dw-link
<glpiana> buzzyal73, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73> no no, è una scheda di rete che ho messo nel case dopo averlo aperto
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sì, se l'hai attaccata alla scheda madre è pci
<buzzyal73> ok, però digitando lspci mi dice:
<buzzyal73> @hotmail.com
<ubottu-it> buzzyal73: Error: "hotmail.com" is not a valid command.
<buzzyal73> no, nopn riesco a copiarlo...
<glpiana> ????????
<buzzyal73> ho provato a copiarti i risultati del comando ma non riesco... mi mette solo la parte finale
<glpiana> buzzyal73, vediamo almeno quella
<buzzyal73> ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$ lspci  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)  00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 01)  00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)  00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M
<glpiana> buzzyal73, per cortesia copia su pastebin che no nsi capisce un beneamato
<buzzyal73> scusa ma sono nuovo di linux... cos'è pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | buzzyal73 leggi
<ubot-it> buzzyal73 leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DGU> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo in ubuntu,vorrei sapere se è ormale che nelle varie finestre non va la selezione col mouse
<DGU> che invece sulla scrivania va
<glpiana> DGU, la selezione nelle finestre di nautilus funziona come sulla scrivania. magari non la vedi per una questione di impostazione dei colori
<buzzyal73> ho fatto...lo vedi?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73> sì sì, scusa, eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587726/
<DGU> no a me non va
<DGU> se tengo premuto il tasto sx del mnouse non mi seleziona niente
<glpiana> !gnomereset | DGU
<ubot-it> DGU: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> una delle piu bastarde
<jester-> Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<glpiana> già stavo vedendo
<DGU> devo selezionare le varie cartelle una alla volta
<OverMe> DGU, non è che hai la vista a elenco?
<DGU> si
<glpiana> buzzyal73, digita lsmod nel terminale e copia su pastebin
<DGU> è ad elenco
<DGU> cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> DGU, sulla vista a elenco funziona solo se non ti riempie la finestra ed in ogni caso solo dal basso
<OverMe> DGU, si, serve icone o compatta per fare quello che dici
<cristian_> ragazzi istallato la ati 6950 ma sul pannello ati non mi ritro a differenza della versione windows i parametri per regolare la velocita della ventola della scheda video ci sono applicativi che posso servire al mio scopo?
<DGU> avete ragione,con compatta e icone funziona
<DGU> con elenco O
<buzzyal73> ecco qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587727/
<DGU> NO
<DGU> neanche se si parte dal basso
<DGU> grazie
<buzzyal73> la cosa buffa è che mi connetto con una dl-link usb anche ora mentre chattiamo... ma non l'ho vista in quell'elenco di prima...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sei collegato in wifi tramite usb ora?
<buzzyal73> sì
<glpiana> buzzyal73, non l'hai vista nell'elenco delle schede pci proprio perchè è usb
<glpiana> non è una cosa buffa, è una cosa logica
<buzzyal73> ah, ok..
<buzzyal73> chiedo scusa... e ripeto: non so nulla di ubuntu..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, prova a scrivere: sudo modprobe acx
<buzzyal73> risponde così: FATAL: Module acx not found.
<buzzyal73> eppure navigando in internet ho provato a installarlo copiando qualche script per terminale..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sì hai ragione. non c'è di base
<jester-> serve linux-firmware-nonfree e forse anche i compat
<buzzyal73> che faccio?
<jester-> buzzyal73: installa linux-firmware-nonfree e i linux-backports-modules-maverick-generic
<buzzyal73> ehm.... puoi dirmi cosa scrivere nel terminale o cosa fare?
<buzzyal73> li trovo nei repository?
<jester-> usa gestore pacchetti synaptic
<buzzyal73> il primo l'ho installato, il secondo non so dove trovarlo...
<maddler> hello world!
<buzzyal73> oltretutto ho trovato pure una cartella acx... serve?
<buzzyal73> scusate.. mi aiutate a installare i linux-backports-modules-maverick-generic per favore? non li trovo da nessuna parte...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sì aspetta un attimo
<buzzyal73> ok
<glpiana> buzzyal73, intanto nel terminale scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> buzzyal73, copia qui la riga che esce
<buzzyal73> Linux ufficio-desktop 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<S3M> buongiorno
<S3M> scusate avrei un problemino di configurazione bluetooth, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | S3M
<ubot-it> S3M: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> buzzyal73, ah, hai lucid
<buzzyal73> lts
<S3M> tutte le volte che connetto il cellulare al pc ubuntu 10.10 mi chiede il codice di accoppiamento dei dispositivi... come posso fare in modo che si associno automaticamente senza richiedere pin e codici numerici??
<desperados> Salve, dopo uno spegnimento non corretto del mio portatile acer non risulta piu montata la partizione con ubuntu 10.4. Da cd live, cercando di accedere a questa partizione mi dice:Unable to mount 31 GB Filesystem DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending. Grazie
<glpiana> buzzyal73, scrivi nel terminale:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<S3M> glpiana dici a me?
<buzzyal73> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$
<enzotib> desperados, scaricati una live di finnix o altro (non ubuntu), fai un fsck e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto
<S3M> no :P
<glpiana> S3M, sì ci sono ma di bluetooth, più farti seguire la guida, non so dirti
<glpiana> buzzyal73, hai un gestroe aperto? chiudilo
<desperados> ok grazie
<S3M> ma va beh ma io seguo la procedura guidata
<S3M> solo che tutte le volte comunque mi chiede il pin..
<buzzyal73> dovrebbe aver fatto tutto
<S3M> non si puo consentire l'associazione automatica ad un dispositivo bluetooth, (funzione che c'è su tutti i cellulari, che trovo su windows... su ubuntu non so come fare...)
<glpiana> buzzyal73, vediamo. digita: sudo updatedb             e dimmi quando ti restituisce il prompt
<S3M> scusate la niubbaggine
<buzzyal73> fatto
<Dig> Salve ragazzi, vorrei installare libreoffice in alcune guide ho letto che devo disinstallare openoffice è vero?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, prova a dare locate acx     ma dubito ci sia
<glpiana> Dig, non c'è supporto per softwrae esterni ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> *software
<buzzyal73> ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$ locate acx  /home/ufficio/acx /home/ufficio/acx/.tmp_versions /home/ufficio/acx/acx_karmic.patch ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$
<S3M> Dig l'ho fatto ieri sera se posso permettermi di risponderti, e funzionano anche insieme
<glpiana> buzzyal73, niente da fare
<buzzyal73> cioè?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, credo tu possa provare con ndiswrapper, ma anche lì non ti assicuro nulla
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<buzzyal73> può centrare il fatto che non ho installato quel "maverick" o cos'era?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, non è un problema quello, hai lucid invece di maverick. il fatto è che quel driver non c'è più
<buzzyal73> ah...
<S3M> come faccio a permettere pairing automatici tra cellulare e pc ubuntu 10.10 senza richiesta di pin???
<S3M> strano non mi pareva un problema irrisolvibile....
<Dig> glpiana: ma in ubuntu 11
<Dig> glpiana: ma in ubuntu 11.04 ci sarà ancora openoffice?
<S3M> no ci sara libreoffice
<Dig> S3M: grazie
<S3M> figurati l'ho installato ieri sera proprio per quello
<SudoParecchio> ...insomma un pairing bt automatico sembra impossibile in ubuntu...
<SudoParecchio> Buona giornata e buon lavoro a tutti
<buzzyal73> no, non ce la faccio neanche da lì, mi dice: couldn't find models section "DLink" - installation may be incomplete
<Mito125> ciao
<glpiana> buzzyal73, da lì dove? che stai provando a fare in pratica?
<Mito125> vorrei sapere se qualcuno conosce tutti i pacchetti da installare per rendere un qualsiasi gnome uguale a quello di ubuntu 10.10
<buzzyal73> ho provato a seguire il link che mi hai postato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper ma non ce la fa..
<glpiana> !chat | Mito125
<ubot-it> Mito125: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mito125> beh è ubuntu minimal 10.10
<glpiana> buzzyal73, spiega in cosa non ce la fa
<Mito125> non rientra in questa chat?
<glpiana> Mito125, allora ti basta mettere ubuntu-desktop e si porta dietro tutto
<Mito125> è questo il nome del pacchetto?
<glpiana> !info  ubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<glpiana> Mito125, così ti fidi? :D
<buzzyal73> mi ha fatto installare questi pacchetti:     *        ndiswrapper-common     *        ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  e poi provare a vedere se si riusciva ad installare i driver per linux che ho trovato in internet
<glpiana> buzzyal73, ma ndiswrapper non serve per mettere driver pe linux, bensì driver per windows su linux. la guida lo dice. leggila
<Mito125> no mi fido certo, volevo sapere se fosse quello in nome del pacchetto :D
<jester-> buzzyal73: driver per xp 32 o 64bit a seconda del tuo sistema
<Mito125> provo subito, tanto ormai questa minimal la devo ripetere da capo
<Mito125> io avevo installato pure ubuntu-theme
<Mito125> mi sa che non è quello il pacchetto che cercavo
<Mito125> si porta dietro tutte le dipendenze pure di openoffice e rhytmbox che io non cerco
<fra65> videoproiettore
<Mito125> c'è per caso un altro pacchetto solo abbellimenti? :)
<OverMe> ubuntu-artwork ?
<Mito125> adesso lo provo, mi sa che è questo, non ha dipendenze di programmi vari
<Mito125> però la barra rimane sempre poco simile a quella di ubuntu 10.10
<buzzyal73> sì, infatti ho pensato che mi stessi proponendo di mettere i driver  windows su linux visto che non trovavamo un'altra via... non era così?
<Mito125> ah ok, il pacchetto è quello
<Mito125> grazie a tutti
<Mito125> ciao
<buzzyal73> acc... glpiana se n'è andato...
<jester-> buzzyal73: a quello serve ndiswrapper
<buzzyal73> può aiutarmi qualcun altro?
<jester-> leggiti il wiki
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<fra65> Salve a tutti, sono un neofita di Ubuntu.
<buzzyal73> ciao jester, con glpiana abbiamo provato a far funzionare una scheda pci wireless del-g520 su ubuntu 10'.04 lts ma non ce l'abbiamo fatta, così mi ha consigliato quel link - lo stesso che mi hai appena mandato tu -
<buzzyal73> e ho provato ad installare i driver di windows per xp su linux... ma non ce l'abbiamo fatta... hai una soluzione?
<jester-> buzzyal73: hai sistema a 32 o 64 bit
<fra65> Ho un problema con il videoproiettore. Con Windows, appena collegato, veniva riconosciuto e il desktop del PC veniva proiettato. Poi con il tasto F5 riuscivo a passare da uno a piu' monitor. Come faccio ad ottenere lo stesso controllo con ubuntu?
<buzzyal73> non lo so... l'ho installato dal dischetto che davate durante un linux day (tra l'altro dove trovo l'informazione sul pc riguardo a questo 32 o 64 - che non so neanche cos'è -?)
<jester-> buzzyal73: getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<buzzyal73> (scusate la gnugnaggine, ma sono nuovo) :)
<buzzyal73> 32
<jester-> buzzyal73: hai preso i driver xp a 32 bit e messi in una cartella?
<buzzyal73> ...no... credo quelli 64 ...
<buzzyal73> me li devo scaricare in 32., vero?
<jester-> buzzyal73: se hai una 32 bit driver a 32 servono
<jester-> buzzyal73: ndiswraopper -l
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo ndiswrapper -r quellocheriponde il preimo comando
<jester-> buzzyal73: quindi installa i 32
<buzzyal73> neta3ab : invalid driver! ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo ndiswrapper -i nomefile.inf?
<jester-> buzzyal73: e sei col terminale nella cartella dove hai messo i driver?
<buzzyal73> aspetta, sto cercando di scaricare da internet i driver a 32
<jester-> buzzyal73: pare che tu stia facendo un po di casino non seguendo le indicazioni
<buzzyal73> il fatto è che i driver che ho scaricato ieri contenevano solo 64 o 86... non 32... quindi me li sto cercando in internet...
<jester-> perchè insistevi  avoler installare i 64
<buzzyal73> perchè non ne sapevo nulla di 32 o 64 o 86... ma cosa sono questi numeri?
<panda> buzzyal73: 86 e' probabilmente x86 cioe' 32 bit
<K99Brain> ma x86_64 è a 64
<jester-> panda: intende 64_86 che sempre i 64 sono
<jester-> 32 o i386
<snapp> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> ciao gente
<desperados> Salve, ho un problema con la partizione di ubuntu che risulta non montanta. Qui mi è stato suggerito di provare con fsck da live finnix. Non sono tanto pratico. Da live finnix mi esce una schermata con piu opzioni io scelgo boot 32 alche si apre il terminale (almeno a me cosi sembra) con prompt root..Posso dare il comando fsck direttamente da qui?)
<misterblu> ciao jester
<misterblu> jester-:  è un periodo nero per ubuntu
<snapp> un client rdp per Ubuntu 10.04.2 lynx Desktop?
<misterblu> non va firefox
<buzzyal73> mi sto perdendo... quindi devo usare 86 invece che 32?
<misterblu> ora l'ho disinstallato
<jester-> misterblu: ff va, se non va la colpa è tua
<jester-> buzzyal73: devi usare 32
<misterblu> per reinstallarlo
<jester-> misterblu: hai aggiunto ppa mozilla?
<misterblu> ma non si reinstalla da errore su l'autentica
<misterblu> no
<misterblu> ho fatto l'upgrade alla 10.10
<misterblu> e da li non va
<misterblu> ora io non ho combinato nulla
<K99Brain> buzzyal73, SO a 32 bit è identificato da sigle tipo i386 i686
<misterblu> la macchina è nuova
<jester-> misterblu: l'autenticazione la superi dando s
<K99Brain> buzzyal73, quelli a 64 bit sono identificati da x86_64
<misterblu> che devo scrivere nei repository
<jester-> misterblu: se poi il repo ti ha sminchiato il tutto ti sta bene
<misterblu> come mi sta bene
<OverMe> desperados, si devi dare l'fsck
<misterblu> ho fatto solo upgrade
<jester-> misterblu: togli i ppa mozilla fai update, poi rimuovi e reinstalli
<jester-> misterblu: upgrade ti ha piazzato ff4
<desperados> ovvero dovrei dare     dosfsck -a /dev/sda1  dove sda1= partizione da riparare? Scusate se faccio tutte ste domande ma non vorrei fare guai
<jester-> desperados:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1 a partizione smontata
<buzzyal73> dunque, confesso che mi sto un po' perdendo e sto anche mettendoci più tempo del previsto... chiedo cortesemente a qualcuno di provare a seguirmi passo a passo per riuscire ad installare questa scheda di rete
<jester-> desperados: se è la partizione del sistema un uso dai sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<jester-> buzzyal73: li hai presi i driver xp a 32 bit?
<desperados> che significa sistema in usi
<desperados> uso
<buzzyal73> non esiste un comando da terminale per scaricare i driver xp a 32 bit? non riesco a trovarli in internet...
<jester-> desperados: pa partizione del sistema che stai usando adesso
<buzzyal73> se è vero che vanno bene quelli x86 dovrei averli..
<jester-> buzzyal73: cerca bene che a 32 ci sono di sicuro, di solito il problema è trovarli a 64
<OverMe> jester-, è in live da finnix
<OverMe> desperados, qual'è la partizione in cui hai linux?
<jester-> buzzyal73: e 7 x86_64 sono a 64bit
<jester-> OverMe: chi
<desperados> sda5
<OverMe> desperados, e la partizione che da problemi?
<desperados> non so non sono un esperto. da live cd ubuntu se cerco di aprirla mi dice che non e montata
<misterblu> in software source ho main universe restricted e multiverse (ubuntu software) in update ho maverick security e maverick updates(update) in (other sofware) ho independent e in authenticatino ho tre righe ub. archive automatic signing ... e ubuntu cd image....
<misterblu> e ubuntu extras archive....
<desperados> si è quella la partizione che da problemi
<OverMe> desperados, si ma quale cerchi di aprire?
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> allora
<OverMe> fsck -f /dev/sda5
<desperados> da live finnix?
<buzzyal73> l'unico link che menziona quelli a 32 bit è http://xpdrivers.it/dwl-520-g650-driver/download-5909.html e nella cartella trovo roba per win 95 ma non per xp... forse non so riconoscerla..
<OverMe> desperados, si
<desperados> ci vuole sudo prima?
<OverMe> desperados, no
<desperados> ok
<OverMe> finnix avvia da root
<desperados> dopo che devo fare?
<desperados> capito
<OverMe> nulla gli fai fare il check, se ci sono erreri gli dici di correggerli
<OverMe> *errori
<misterblu> jester-: ho provato a installare un qualsiasi altro browsers ma niente
<desperados> una curiosità: perche con la live di ubuntu questo non mi funziona?
<misterblu> jester-: da dove tolgo i ppa di mozzilla
<OverMe> desperados, ancora non l'abbiamo capito
<desperados> ok, ora provo e vi faccio sapere. Come sempre gentilissimi
<jester-> misterblu: da synaptic/impostazioni/repository-->altro software
<misterblu> non c'è
<jester-> misterblu: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jester-> misterblu: fa vedere la risposta
<buzzyal73> forse ce la faccio a recuperarli...
<misterblu> jester-: NON DA RISPOSTA
<jester-> misterblu: sudo apt-get update e metti tutto nel paste
<misterblu> non ho il browser
<misterblu> ti scrivo da un altro pc
<jester-> misterblu: ping 74.125.232.114
<misterblu> jester ???
<jester-> misterblu: pinga o no
<misterblu> si
<jester-> misterblu: http://74.125.232.114
<jester-> misterblu: apre la home di gogol?
<misterblu> no no such file or directory
<jester-> misterblu: nel browser
<misterblu> ora si
<jester-> non nel terminale
<jester-> misterblu: la apre?
<misterblu> nel terminale ha aperto una pagina
<jester-> misterblu: casso metti l'indirizzo nel browser
<misterblu> non ho il browser
<misterblu> ho disinstallato il browser
<jester-> misterblu: installa epiphany
<jester-> misterblu: o chromium-browser
<buzzyal73> jester ci sei ancora?
<jester-> buzzyal73: eh
<misterblu> jester-: sto facendo prima non me lo permetteva
<buzzyal73> dunque, ho recuperato i driver a 32, ma ogni volta che provo ad installarli mi ripete che neta3ab è già installato... solo che credo sia ancora quello a 64... come lo rimuovo ?
<jester-> buzzyal73: apri un terminale e dai ndiswrapper -l e dimmi cosa risponde
<buzzyal73> invalid driver!
<buzzyal73> il che è ovvio se è ancora quello a 64... giusto?
<jester-> buzzyal73: ndiswrapper -l (-elle) metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73> ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l neta3ab : invalid driver! ufficio@ufficio-desktop:~$
<nonpiudesperados> Grazie infinite, ho risolto, è tornato tutto come prima. Un piccolo appunto: le guide ufficiali non dicono di questa carenza della live di ubuntu per fsck.
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo ndiswrapper -r neta3ab
<OverMe> nonpiudesperados, non è una carenza di ubuntu, è un po di tutte le live "moderne"
<jester-> buzzyal73: quindi installa i 32bit
<buzzyal73> fatto... non mi ha neanche chiesto la password...
<buzzyal73> ok
<misterblu2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587761/
<jester-> misterblu2: epifania va?
<misterblu2> perlomeno sono riuscito a installare un browser
<buzzyal73> dunque ho fatto e ho ottenuto questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587762/
<misterblu2> no non ha java
<misterblu2> ma cronium si va
<misterblu2> ora sono sul pc con ubuntu
<jester-> buzzyal73: li ha installati, dai sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jester-> misterblu2: rinomina la .mozilla nella home e installa ff
<buzzyal73> fatto, ma perchè non mi chiede più la password?
<buzzyal73> cmq ora dovrebbe vederla?
<jester-> buzzyal73: fa vedere cosa ripsonde iwconfig
<misterblu2> da riga di comando che scrivo
<misterblu2> visto che dal repository non andava
<jester-> misterblu2: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587764/
<jester-> misterblu2: sudo apt-get install firefox
<misterblu2> sudo get-apt install firefox
<Peace-> misterblu2: ?
<Peace-> xD
<buzzyal73> cioè mi vede solo la usb con cui mi connetto...
<jester-> buzzyal73: la wlan0 è pure abbinata all'hag fartweb
<misterblu2> scusa ho invertito
<Peace-> jester-: farth= scoreggia
<jester-> Peace-: yesss
<buzzyal73> acc... così non capisco... cos'è l'hag fartweb?
<Peace-> hahhaha
<jester-> buzzyal73: è lo scatolo fartweb che manda la wifi o ci attacchi il cavo di rete
<buzzyal73> in questo momento mi collego a internet con una pennina usb wireles che si collega a un modem wireles fastweb...
<jester-> buzzyal73: vai nel bios e vedi se la wifi è enable
<buzzyal73> eh... quindi disconnetto tutto? o c'è unmodo per vederlo?
<jester-> che se non è abilitata nel bios è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> buzzyal73: pigi cancel al boot
<buzzyal73> sì sì
<buzzyal73> quindi riavvio...ok
<jester-> per forza
<buzzyal73> arrivo
<misterblu2> ok jester ora va. ma che era successo ? facendo upgrade si era sputt qualcosa
<misterblu2> hai guardato comunque il paste per vedere se ci sono casini
<jester-> misterblu2: i repo smbrano a psoto
<jester-> posto*
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,ho un problema con lingua stamattina mi appare in inglese tutto,application,system,places
<hobo> ma su supporto lingue è impostato italiano
<buzzyal73> jester: dunque, nel bios ho variato da IRQ10 a IRQ5 (mettendolo come gli altri parametri ethernet)... ora che faccio?
<giova_kde> Come posso rendere trasparente un widget di superkaramba?
<misterblu2> ciao ragazzi e grazie per l'aiuto come sempre ..... grazie jester
<buzzyal73> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare dwl-g520 con ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<buzzyal73> jester...
<giova_kde> Ho easymonitor e vorrei evitare quello sfondo grigio ....
<giova_kde> C'è nessuno?
<cricido> raga un buon editing per foto?
<giova_kde> All'improvviso easymonitor di superkaramba ha perso la trasparenza.  Come risistemo?
<buzzyal73> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare dwl-g520 con ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<panda> c
<giova_kde> Per le foto, hai provato gimp?
<cricido> :)
<cricido> sto installando
<cricido> grazie giova_kde
<cricido> :)
<giova_kde> E' veramente ottimo.  Specie se installi anche I plugin
<cricido> bene
<cricido> :)
<cricido> peccato che non ci sia itunes
<cricido> porca miseria
<giova_kde> Per ascoltare musica?
<giova_kde> Io ho kde e uso gtkpod
<cricido> no in generale per la gestione iphone
<cricido> ma perche non faranno una versione
<giova_kde> E' lo stesso.
<cricido> per linux non capisco
<giova_kde> Gtkpod è un progetto libero e aperto ospitato da Sourceforge che fornisce un’interfaccia grafica semplice ed intuitiva agli utenti  Linux e di altri sistemi operativi Unix per trasferire i file audio sul loro iPod, iPod nano, iPod shuffle, iPod photo e iPod mini.
<giova_kde> Guarda qui: http://www.intilinux.com/software/382/itunes-per-linux/
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> solo guide ufficiali grazie
<cricido> giova_kde: pero tipo l appstore aggiornameto
<giova_kde> Per il momento puoi solo partecipare alla petizione:
<giova_kde> http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/
<cricido> ma perche non lo fanno che vantaggio avranno
<cricido> nopn capisco
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> giova_kde cricido  per chiacchere andate in chat grazie
<giova_kde> Chiedo scusa ...:'(
<cricido> scusate
<cricido> ho quasi finito la traduzione dell interfaccia del modulo webmin per danguardian se puo interessare
<trasandato_> chi gentilmenye mi aiuta a configurare xchat?
<glpiana> ola
<fredd> salve come configuro Xchat IRC
<glpiana> !!xchat | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<fredd> glpiana come faccio
<glpiana> fredd, a leggere la guida? la apri e... la leggi ;)
<fredd> glpiana, ci provo :)
<glpiana> fredd, se incontri problemi chiedi e chi sa ti aiuta
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> glpiana abilitare i componenti universe e multiverse?
<glpiana> fredd, in linea di massima son già abilitati. prosegui
<Scall> fredd: comunque puoi vederlo dalle impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti, se nelle sorgenti software sono già abilitati  i componenti universe e multiverse
<fredd> gl piana prima di installare devo mettere segni di spunta su: enlightened suond deamon- client...........e su:invia notifiche dal desktop a un demone di notifica?
<glpiana> fredd, perchè questo?
<fredd> glpiana, non so, lo faccio o passo avanti?
<glpiana> fredd, ma dove stai vedendo sta roba?
<fredd> glpiana, su ubuntu software center
<glpiana> fredd, ah, sorry non lo uso mai. immagino che mettendo quelle spunte ti darà avvisi sonori e notifiche indipendentemente dall'icona nel vassoio di sistema
<fredd> .....quindi lo installo...
<glpiana> fredd, non influisce sul funzionamento di xchat quindi fai come vuoi :)
<Scall> fredd: in pratica quelli sono pacchetti che ti danno funzioni aggiuntive al programma
<fredd> glpiana clicco modifica su ubuntu serves e....
<Scall> fredd: glpiana si è assentato, ha detto che torna più tardi
<fredd> scall , cosa faccio sono su modifica
<Scall> fredd: sei arrivato a questa parte della guida? -> Selezionare il server Ubuntu Servers dalla lista e fare clic su «Modifica...».
<fredd> scall, fatto
<Scall> fredd: ok, comunque la Password del Nickserv non c'è bisogno di metterla, non è obbligatorio, quella serve per registrare il nickame
<fredd> scall, come faccio per connettermi automaticamente a quasto canale?
<fredd> scall infatti vorrei registrare il nik
<Scall> fredd: leggi qui per sapere come registrare il nick http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Scall> fredd: devi dare il tuo indirizzo e-mail come scritto lì
<fredd> scall, si ma dove digito tutti quei comandi?
<Scall> fredd: nel client IRC che utilizzi, ovverro xchat
<Scall> *ovvero
<Scall> fredd: entri in #ubuntu-it con xchat e dai quei comandi
<fredd> scall vedo
<Scall> fredd: comunque penso (penso perchè non uso xchat come client IRC, io utilizzo Quassel) che per accedere automaticamente a questo canale in xchat devi inserire nel campo "Canale nel quale entrare" #ubuntu-it come in questa immagine -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=XChat-Modifica-Ubuntu-Servers.png
<fredd> scall grazie
<Scall> fredd: tutto fatto?
<fredd> bhe non proprio
<Scall> fredd: cosa manca?
<fredd> scall sono apparso come fredd1
<Scall> fredd: la procedura per la registrazione del nick ti è chiara?
<fredd> scall, ho messo fredd come primo nome, e nel caso è gia impegnato si attiva fredd1.....mi sa che il primo è impegnato da me stesso O_0
<Scall> fredd: eh sì, è buffo ma è così :-P
<fredd> scall e come faccio per mantenere fredd
<massimo18> -.-
<Scall> fredd: ma con tutti e due i tuoi nick, fredd e fredd1, sei conesso tramite xchat? O fredd1 è connesso tramite xchat e fredd tramite un altro client?
<fredd> scall si è come hai detto fredd è connesso tramite freenode
<Scall> fredd: ah, allora è per questo che il nick ti risulta occupato. Disconnetti fredd, così hai il nick libero.
<fredd> scall ci provo...
<fredd> scall, ecco fatto
<Scall> fredd: ok :-)
<fredd> scall, di che colore si vede il mio nome? perchè lo vedo grigio..
<Scall> fredd: io lo vedo di colore nero, come tutti i nick
<Scall> fredd: come puoi vedere in questa immagine -> http://img821.imageshack.us/i/76678369.png/
<fredd> scall: il tuo lo vedo colorato come tutti gli altri nick :)
<Scall> fredd: ah vabbè, è perchè utilizziamo due client IRC diversi :-)
<fredd> scall, ah ecco, ....vado su preferenze, vedo cosa posso fare...
<attempt> fredd
<fredd> attempd ciao :)
<massimo18> ?
<attempt> su xchat in impostazioni preferenze setti tutto come vuoi.
<fredd> attempd, vedo
<attempt> area testo-nickname colorati. metti la spunta
<attempt> guardati un po' tutte le voci. ne ha un sacco.
<attempt> anche i colori puoi personalizzare.
<fredd> attempd, che dici li spunto tutti?
<fredd>  attepd e scall: grazie ;)
<fredd> ....sono rientrato e mi comare una finestra che mi dice che non ho inserito nessun canale (chat room) per entrare automaticamente in questa rete, ma io sono qui.....??
<fredd> .....più sopra mi dice invalid password for fredd
<nicotano> salve
<attempt> fredd alle volte xchat e' troppo lento rispetto al server chat
<attempt> prova a mettere la password anche alla voce nickserv
<fredd> attempd, anche? io l' ho messa solo li
<attempt> fredd metti la pass identica sia alla voce nickserv che a quella serv
<fredd> vedo
<attempt> puoi aggiungere anche piu' di un canale preferito ad ogni server e farlo aprire in automatico.
<attempt> fai attenzione una volta scritto il canale o il server di cliccare altrove. se passi diretto ad un'altra voce spesso xchat si perde l'impostazione.
<attempt> se ci smanetti un po' vedi da solo.
<fredd> attempd, quando avvio xchat, mi compare una finestra che mi dice che nessun canale è stato inserito per entrare automaticamnente in questa rete.
<attempt> inseriscilo.
<fredd> come?
<attempt> selezioni il questo server dalla lista reti. sotto xchat.
<attempt> poi clicchi modifica
<fredd> poi?
<attempt> a favorite channels
<attempt> clicchi il quadrato a dx
<attempt> inserisci il canale. il nome con # davanti.
<attempt> clicchi aggiungi e metti il canale e dai ok. ripeti per piu' canali se vuoi.
<attempt> ti deve rimanere la lista.
<attempt> quando ti connetti cosi' te li apre tutti insieme in automatico.
<attempt> ovviamente se hai installato ubuntu e ti colleghi ad ubuntu server ti sbatte qui comunque. e' fatto apposta per aiutare chi e' alla prima installazione. come avvia la chat si ritrova il canale di aiuto pronto.
<fredd1> si già c'era messo....però mi compare questa finestra
<fredd> ......poi mi dice sopra invalid password for fredd....
<Scall> fredd: per l'invalid password è perchè non hai ancora registrato il nick suppongo
<fredd> suppungo anche io :)
<Scall> fredd: dopo che segui le istruzioni riportate qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida per registrare il nick, devi aspettare l'arrivo della mail per confermare il nick
<fredd> non l' ho fatto
<Scall> fredd: allora è dovuto a questo l'invalid password. Per ora nelle impostazioni di xchat puoi togliere la password del nickserv, non serve a nulla finchè non hai il nick registrato, fa solo comparire il messaggio di invalid password.
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<giova> Anche a te
<fredd> scall ma per registrare......vabbe dopo na parliamo
<tdk200> volevo proporre un quesito riguardante il client per terminal server...
<tdk200> come posso accedere da un pc in locale ad un'altro pc connesso nella stessa rete conoscendo l'ip^
<Scall> fredd: è semplicissima la registrazione, sul wiki di Ubuntu è spiegato in modo chiarissimo, se comunque hai dubbi chiedi pure
<tdk200> ho provato a metterlo ma non si connette
<tdk200> nessuno che mi può indicare una strada?
<Scall> tdk200: sì, un attimo
<tdk200> OK
<glpiana> !vnc | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<tdk200> Scall,  dopo ti faccio anche qualche domanda sulle splash screen
<tdk200> glpiana, fatto ciò uso il client per terminal server?
<Scall> tdk200: so che ci sono diversi software per fare ciò, ma molto semplicemente puoi aprire il file manager Nautilus e digitare nella barra di posizione:"ssh://username@indirizzoip" username e indirizzo ip del pc a cui ti colleghi ovviamente. Ovviamente devi disporre di un server ssh e un client ssh, come scritto qui nella sezione Preparativi -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<alexx100i> Scall, ciao sono helpp :D
<Scall> alexx100i: hey, ciao helpp :-)
<fredd> rieccomi, ma qu dice che devo digitare dal programma in uso dei comandi per registrare il nick....???
<Odo> fredd, ma il nick registrato e' fredd?
<fredd> odo, devo registrarlo
<nicotano> fredd, digita " /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email "
<nicotano> togli le virgolette
<Odo> ma ti hanno spiegato che non tutti i nick sono disponibili?
<Odo> e tipo fredd non lo e'...
<Odo> quindi non puoi, devi prenderne un altro
<fredd> odo, dove devo digitarlo questo comando?
<Odo> fredd, che comando? io non ho scritto nessun comando, ti ho solo detto che non tutti i nick sono disponibili
<nicotano> fredd, dove stai scrivendo adesso  digita " /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email "
<nicotano> senza le virgolette
<fredd> cioè qui stesso?
<nicotano> si metti la password e email
<nicotano> fallo nella scheda del server freenode
<fredd> seee vabeee
<nicotano> !irc | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fredd> dove si trova questa scheda?
<nicotano> fredd, che client stai usando
<fredd> .....client cosa èèè
<nicotano> azz peggio dell'asilo
<nicotano> fredd, con cosa sei connesso qui
<fredd> con xchat
<nicotano> fredd,  quello è un client irc
<fredd> bene :)
<nicotano> fredd, xchat no xchat-gnome
<fredd> ...irc mi sembra un grugnito
<nicotano> è un acronimo
<nicotano> internet relay chat
<fredd> vabbe....sono su xchat e basta..
<nicotano> fredd, scheda freenode
<fredd> ?
<OverMe> /facepalm
<fredd> scheda freenode?? cosa è
<fredd> come registro il mio nick???
<nicotano> fredd, menu visualizza channel  switcher  scegli schede
<fredd> nicotano, questo dove? su xchat?
<nicotano> si
<fredd> vedo
<fredd> nicotano, l'ho fatto
<fredd> e ora?
<nicotano> fredd, ti deve arrivare una mail che devi confermare
<nicotano>  entro 24 ore altrimenti decade la registrazione
<fredd> mail? e come mi arriva se non gliel' ho data?
<nicotano> fredd, fatto cosa intendevi ?
<fredd> quello che mi hai detto tu prima: visualizza, channell switcer, schede
<nicotano> fredd, hai abilitatio la visualizzazione schede ? adesso clicca sulla scheda del server freenode e registrati
<fredd> ha bene
<fredd> cosa gli scrivo, quello sulla guida?
<nicotano> fredd, dove stai scrivendo adesso  digita " /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email "
<nicotano> senza virgolette
<fredd> nicotano, qua mi dice: il nickname è registrato
<nicotano> fredd, devi usare un altro nickname
<fredd> nicotano, ma vorrei mantenere questo
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ciao sneti scusami come faccioa  registrarmi su questa chet
<alexx100i> chat
<nicotano> fredd, se non sei tu quello registrato c'è poco da discutere, cambi
<fredd> ma qu dice che lo sono....
<Bulldozer> ciao a tutti...qualcuno sa come far funzionare i tasti multimediali della tastiera con qualsiasi player impostato come predefinito?
<nicotano> fredd, quando  entri in rete IRC nella scheda del server  puoi leggere se sei registrato e riconosciuto mentre scorrono le righe prima di entrare nel canale
<nicotano> fredd, prova a leggere la scheda di freenode
<fredd> devo riaprire xchat?
<nicotano> lo vedi scritto già ora mnella scheda del server
<fredd> quella sulla cartella freenode?
<nicotano> vedi una riga cosi'  This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>
<fredd> esattamante questo è quello che vedo :)
<nicotano> dopo leggi una riga che il server ti ha identificato ?
<fredd> dice: ricevuto un CTCP VERSION da frigg
<nicotano> You are now identified for     c'è o no?
<fredd> dopo, non c'è niente
<nicotano> fredd, allora devi usare altro nickname e procedere alla registrazione
<fredd> posso provare con lo stesso?
<fredd> magari entro come fredd1
<nicotano> prova se è già registrato non te lo accetta
<fredd> nicotano, va bene
<OverMe> nicotano, ma sarà suo e sarà anche identificato altrimenti il nickserv gli avrebbe cambiato il nick in guestgualcosa dopo qualche secondo
<fredd> OverMe, cosa faccio....la procedura descritta nella guida non l' ho seguita :(
<nicotano> OverMe,  se non sa di essersi registrato ...
<fredd> puo essere, ma la procedura dell' email ecc ecc non l'ho fatta...e cmq se metto la pass mi dice che è invalida!
<fredd> non so perchè ma mi viene di bestemm...
<alexx100i> Scall, senti lo sai che io ti volgio bene si hahahaha
<fredd> ....allora non mi riconosce la password messe nella finestra di conf. di xmail?
<alexx100i> Scall, ho un altro problema
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<Scall> alexx100i: :-D hehehe... non è detto che perchè sia riuscito ad aiutarti le prime volte, io ci riesca sempre... comunque scrivi pure il problema, se io o qualcun altro sapremo aiutarti lo faremo di certo con piacere ;-)
<alexx100i> Scall, e sempre la dock che rimane con lo spazio sotto
<Scall> alexx100i: con lo spazio sotto in che senso?
<alexx100i> Scall, fatto grazie lo stesso :D
<Scall> alexx100i: ok, come non detto :-D
<fredd> scall, il mio xchat è configurato bene?
<Scall> fredd: senza vedere come lo hai configurato mi è difficile dirlo. Comunque se non ti da problemi la configurazione dovrebbe essere quella giusta.
<Odo> fredd, dciamo 2 ore fa.. ti ho detto... "guarda che non tutti i nick sono disponibili.." e ora te lo dico ancora...
<fredd> come faccio a vedere se sono registrato
<fredd> pd
<Odo> fredd, come fai a vedere se un nick e' registrato? bene dai il comando /ns info nickname dove nickname e' fredd per esempio
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> risulto.....ma sulla finestra "modifica ubuntu server, non c'è la pass....e xchat si avvio lo stesso..??
<fredd> cc
<fredd> crcn
<fredd> è normale?
<Scall> fredd: intendi la password del nickserv?
<fredd> si quella...e comunque risulto registrato senza aver fatto la registrazione 0_o
<Scall> fredd: no, non sei tu che hai compiuto la registrazione per il nick "fredd", ho controllato anch'io, e chi ha effettuato la registrazione l'ha fatto nel 2004
<Odo> fredd ancora???
<Odo> fredd, lo capisci che il nick fredd e' registrato non da te???
<fredd> come si spiega questo mistero??
<Scall> fredd: te l'ho scritto nel precedente messaggio :-)
<fredd> ....nel 2004 non avevo neanche il pc
<Scall> fredd: infatti è stato registrato da un'altra persona il nick
<Bulldozer> qualcuno riesci a guidarmi su come configurare il monitor esterno hdmi?
<fredd> ....scall ma la pass del nickserv a cosa serv
<fredd> da me la casella è vuota..
<Scall> fredd: è la password associata al nick registrato. Quando tu registrarai un nick, metterai in "Password del nickserv" la password corrispondente (da te scelta in fase di registrazione). Per approfondire vedi qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/NickServ
<fredd> Scall ma qua dice che una volta che si è registrato un nick per utilizzarlo è necessario identificarsi ogni volta?
<fredd> tu ti identifichi ogni volta?
<Scall> fredd: esatto, normalmente dovresti identificarti ogni volta digitando nel canale "/ns identify tuapassword", ma inserendo la tua password nel campo "Password del Nickserv" la password viene ricordata e non è necessario identificarsi ogni volta
<fredd> scall, invece io non faccio niente delle due cose O_o
<Scall> fredd: ti ricordo che non è obbligatorio registrarsi, serve solo ad evitare che altri utenti utilizzino lo stesso nickname da noi scelto
<fredd> si però risulto registrato senza che faccio nessuna della due cose....mistero
<fredd> o sbaglio?
<peppeuz> salve gente, ho bisogno di creare una pen drive bootable con XP da Ubuntu. Che programma consigliate per farlo?
<enzotib> peppeuz, unetbootin
<peppeuz> grazie enzotib :)
<enzotib> anzi, che significa bootabile con XP?
<enzotib> peppeuz, ?
<peppeuz> enzotib: come che significa? devo creare una pennetta avviabile che abbia su Windows
<enzotib> peppeuz, allora non è la risposta giusta la mia, ho capito male
<peppeuz> enzotib: eh infatti lo stavo notando...
<peppeuz> enzotib e quindi cosa consigli?
<enzotib> peppeuz, l'ho fatto una volta, cercando in rete, ma ho preferito dimenticarlo
<Scall> fredd: adesso che ci penso è strano, il nick "fredd" risulta registrato da un'altra persona nel 2004, ma tu riesci ad utilizzarlo senza conoscerne la password... non saprei, ci dev'essere qualche errore
<peppeuz> enzotib:  uffa :(
<fredd> scall infatti
<Bulldozer> nessuno riesci ad aiutarmi a configurare il monitor esterno?
<alexx100i> Scall, senti un'altra cosa mi potresti dire il font base di ubuntu per favore
<alexx100i> Scall, senti un'altra cosa mi potresti dire il font base di ubuntu per favore
<Scall> fredd: l'ultimo accesso dell'utente che ha registrato il nick "fredd" risale a 46 settimane fa e 6 giorni, quindi è logico pensare che non utilizzi più il nick. Dato che adesso tu riesci ad utilizzare il nick senza password è logico pensare che questa persona abbia cancellato la registrazione per il suo nick. Quindi penso che adesso ti è possibile registrarlo.
<fredd> scall, ho provato a registrarlo ma mi dice che lo è gia
<Scall> fredd: non saprei, allora è un mistero veramente! L'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è che si tratti di un errore...
<Scall> alexx100i: vorresti sapere come sono impostati i caratteri di Ubuntu predefinitivamente nella sezione Aspetto? Perchè magari li hai modificati e li vuoi ripristinare?
<alexx100i> Scall, sorprendente comunque si :D
<Scall> alexx100i: in ordine dall'alto verso il basso, sono impostati così i caratteri predefinitivamente: Ubuntu normale, Sans, Ubuntu Corsivo, Ubuntu Grassetto, Monospace
<alexx100i> Scall, grazie un'altra cosa come faccio a cambiare il tema del GDM
<thetom199> Salve a tutti!
<Scall> alexx100i: cosa vorresti cambiare esattamente, la finestrella in cui inserisci il nome utente e la password per accedere?
<cristian> ciao
<thetom199> ho un problema, vorrei avviare il mio server-media player senza schermo collegato e attaccarlo occasionalmente. Purtroppo se lo faccio partire senza schermo collegato non arrivo alla schermata di login, si pianta prima. Come posso risolvere?
<Scall> alexx100i: sei al computer?
<Bulldozer> meglio thunderbird o evolution secondo voi?
<thetom199> thunderbird
<thetom199> ho un problema, vorrei avviare il mio server-media player senza schermo collegato e attaccarlo occasionalmente. Purtroppo se lo faccio partire senza schermo collegato non arrivo alla schermata di login, si pianta prima. Come posso risolvere?
<Scall> Bulldozer: io mi sono trovato meglio con Evolution, in Thunderbird non ho trovato l'opzione per leggere la posta come testo semplice.
<Bulldozer> pensavo di metter su subito thunderbird però ho iniziato ad usare evolution e devo dire che non mi sto trovando male, semplice e ricco di molte funzionalità e poi la cosa che secondo me ha in più è che si integra completamente a differenza di thunderbird con l'intero sistema...no?
<attempt> dici che thunder non ha le notifiche?
<lorenzo97> ciao io uso ubuntu 10.10 e uso skype. il mio problema è che skype non mi legge il microfono. qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<Bulldozer> ma non l'ho ancora provato perchè sto usando evolution ma da quello che ho letto su google penso di no...anche per dire quelle delle note, con evolution se imposti una nota, il sistema poi dovrebbe ricordartela...
<thetom199> ho un problema, vorrei avviare il mio server-media player senza schermo collegato e attaccarlo occasionalmente. Purtroppo se lo faccio partire senza schermo collegato non arrivo alla schermata di login, si pianta prima. Come posso risolvere?
<lorenzo97> ciao mi potete aiutare??? ho ubuntu 10.10 e uso skype però skype nn mi leggei
<lorenzo97> il microfono
<alexx100i> Scall, eccomi scusami non c'ero
<alexx100i> Scall,
<Scall> alexx100i: sì, cosa vorresti cambiare esattamente, la finestrella in cui inserisci il nome utente e la password per accedere?
<alexx100i> Scall, SI
<Scall> alexx100i: a dir la verità non so come si faccia questa operazione esattamente, so che si può fare ma non in che modo. So dirti come cambiare il lo sfondo del gdm, e il logo che compare sopra la lista degli utenti da scegliere, tramite un programma che permette di farlo semplicemente, se ti interessa.
<alexx100i> Scall, si lo so cambiare lo sfodno grazie lo stesspo
<attempt> lorenzo vai nel mixer dall'icona del volume e attiva tutti i canali poi controlla che il mic sia attivo metti tutti i livelli al massimo.
<Scall> alexx100i: ok, comunque se scopro come fare te lo dico. In KDE si può fare dalle impostazioni di accesso, in GNOME non saprei.
<attempt> poi vai in skipe e li ti tocca di vedere con quale configurazione funziona.
<attempt> Scall l'animazione si ma la finestra di login non mi risulta.
<alexx100i> Scall, ok grazie un utlima cosa purtroppo ho disinstallato ubuntu tweak per cambiare lo sfondo del GDM
<alexx100i> Scall, dove si installa
<alexx100i> Scall, dato che su ubuntu software center non lo trovo
<mattex> Ciao ragazzi!
<attempt> lorenzo97  vai nel mixer dall'icona del volume e attiva tutti i canali poi controlla che il mic sia attivo metti tutti i livelli al massimo.poi vai in skipe e li ti tocca di vedere con quale configurazione funziona.
<Scall> attempt: eppure qui ci sono tanti temi da scaricare -> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=fcf383be3655cf354b164b2e338b03a4 essendoci vuol dire che si potrà fare... :-)
<attempt> lorenzo97 per maggior sicurezza scrivi anche alsamixer in terminale e metti tutti i volumi al max microfono compreso.
<mattex> ho un problema: non riesco a connettermi in nessun modo all'hotspot della mia università; ho un eee 1001xp con ubuntu 10 aggiornato qualche consiglio?
<Scall> alexx100i: qui -> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ basta che clicchi il pulsante "Scarica adesso"
<alexx100i> Scall, grazie ma mi prendi per uno scemo ?
<mattex> Ragazzi niente idee?
<Scall> alexx100i: hahahaha... no, non mi permetterei mai :-P
<alexx100i> sapete come si cambia il tema del GDM
<Scall> alexx100i: ti consiglio di chiedere anche sul forum di Ubuntu-it, così hai maggiori possibilità di risposta.
<alexx100i> Scall, ok grazie
<alexx100i> Scall, ci sono riuscito :D
<Scall> alexx100i: come hai fatto?
<alexx100i> Scall, ho trovato un codice da terminale per fare tutto cio poi dovevo cambiare utente e quando compare il login esce preferenze dell'aspetto e tu installi il tema ;) capito come
<Scall> alexx100i: ottimo :-) mi potresti dare il collegamento della spiegazione di tutto ciò? Grazie.
<alexx100i> Scall, non c'è ti posso linkare il viedo
<Scall> alexx100i: va bene lo stesso
<alexx100i> Scall, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1O1R2-rdEU&feature=related
<Scall> alexx100i: grazie tantissime, per una volta sono io a ringraziare te ...hehe :-) questa mi mancava. E' quasi più pratico di Ubuntu Tweak questo sistema.
<mattex> ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> mattex: circa?
<mattex> circa l'impossibilità di connettermi all'hotspot della mia università, come scritto sopra ho un eeepc 1001xp e ubuntu 10,
<jester-> mattex: la wifi funza?
<mattex> sisi la rete viene visualizzata si connette ma non mi manda alla pagina di login (ha un protocollo https)
<jester-> mattex: altre wifi funzicano?
<mattex> sisi ora sono connesso con il wifi di casa e dovunque vado (tranne gli hotspot) mi funziona perfettamente
<jester-> mattex: usando winzoz si connette correttamente?
<mattex> cos'è?
<jester-> mattex: windows
<mattex> scusami, figuraccia, no nemmeno con winzoz si connetteva infatti ho cambiato proprio nella speranza che l'open source mi desse una mano, -.- fallimento
<MeAtieR> qualcuno se ne intende un minimo di php?
<forervib> uso ubuntu 10.10 . non mi compaiono + le finestre che apro e le vedo solo premendo ALT+TAB . come posso risolvere?
<jester-> mattex: dovresti chiedere all'amministratore della rete se devi impostare qualcosa o ti deve autorizzare
<Scall> alexx100i: comunque se ti interessa c'è anche un programma per cambiare il plymouth (il logo che compare all'avvio del computer) di Ubuntu
<thetom199> ragazzi son riuscito a trovare una soluzione funzionante per il mio problema di accendere il pc senza schermo collegato http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,404258.new.html#new.
<thetom199> ora però ne ho creati altri due: 1 risoluzione fissa 800x600, come si cambia modificando xorg.conf? 2 per accedere via vnc devo prima sbloccare il portachiavi ma come lo sblocco se nn ho accesso? si può ovviare al problema?
<jester-> !gnomereset | forervib
<ubot-it> forervib: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<mattex> ho fatto i test con lui direttamente su pc ieri e non ci siamo riusciti, mi ha detto di provare a chiedere aiuto a chi è piu bravo di me
<jester-> mattex: capirei in linux se mancasse un qualcosa ma di solito wiin è attrezzato, non è che anche in linux hai attivato un firewall?
<mattex> non saprei ma ne dubito, come faccio a controllare?
<alexx100i> Scall, sisis lo so lo si puo fare anche con ubuntu tweak
<jester-> e le hotspot ti mandano  sulla loro home
<jester-> mattex: mi pare strano che un sysadmin su win non riesca a connetterti in rete
<jester-> mattex: secondo me ti deve autorizzare, dandoti un pass
<mattex> le prove le abbiamo fatte qui sul mio netbook cercando di impostare al minimo le limitazioni di sicurezza dei browser (firefox e chrome) dice che probabilmente è un problema di accettazione protocollo
<mattex> da parte del netbook s'intende
<jester-> mattex: il netbook in se non decide niente, il protocollo lo accetta il network e il browser, da win con explorer?
<mattex> nemmeno (avevo win7)
<mattex> mi ha anche consigliato di provare ad usare una scheda di rete wifi usb per verificare che non dipendesse da quella
<jester-> mattex: semplicemente il sysadmin  è scarso
<mattex> si quello lo supponevo anche io ma io sono molto piu scarso di lui :'(
<jester-> che protocollo sano
<jester-> usano*
<mattex> https
<jester-> che mi pare ubuntu e win lo supportino senza problemi
<mattex> allora dippoamente scarso sysadmin
<mattex> *doppiamente
<jester-> mattex: la hotspot la vedi, ti connetti e ti manda alla home dove, di solito ti autentichi
<Bulldozer> qualcuno di voi ha installato radio tray?
<mattex> si ma non mi ci manda mi blocca prima con continui reindirizzamenti di pagina
<Bulldozer> non riesco a farlo andare
<jester-> !chat | Bulldozer
<ubot-it> Bulldozer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> mattex: proverei a fare una cosa
<mattex> sono tutto orecchi
<jester-> mattex: andare un modifica connessioni, wifi, modifica, ipv4 e metti dhcp solo server
<alexx100i> Scall, io vado se non ci sentiamo allora a domani notte
<jester-> quindi  aggiungi server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> mattex: se non funzano chiedi all'intelligentone che server dns usano
<mattex> c'è dhcp automatico o dhcp solo indirizzi
<thetom199> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jester-> mattex: solo indirizzi
<mattex> ok impostato
<thetom199> scusate, ho sbagliato tastiera :D
<jester-> mattex: facile che sia quello
<mattex> speriamo, domani provero allora, grazie mille per il tuo aiuto!
<mattex> e soprattutto per la pazienza :-P
<thetom199> mi dareste una mano a mettere a posto il mio xorg.conf? ho seguito questa guida: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,404258.new.html#new per accendere il pc senza monitor collegato, ma ora posso solo impostare la risoluzione a 800x600
<thetom199> ecco il mio xorg.conf: http://www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/587926/
<jester-> thetom199: che scheda video hai che usi il driver vesa
<thetom199> jester-: intel gma 950 se non erro, nella guida dicono di usare il driver vesa per accendere il pc senza monitor colelgato
<jester-> thetom199: vesa è un driver generico scarsotto
<thetom199> jester-:  lo so, ma ho la necessità di accendere il server senza monitor collegato
<thetom199> non so se il driver intel lo permetta..
<jester-> thetom199: se server che ti frega di X
<jester-> vesa è piu che sufficiente èer andare un shell
<thetom199> jester-: perchè lo uso anche per vedere qualche divx e sentire un po' di musica
<thetom199> jester-: solitamente non lo collego alla tv, ma all'occorrenza vorrei poterlo fare. secondo te è possibile o è meglio che ci rinuncio?
<jester-> thetom199: con vesa le vedo dura avere una rislozione adeguata su monitor + tv
<thetom199> jester-:  quindi provo a metterci un bel Driver "intel" e vedo se riesco ancora ad accenderlo senza monitor esatto?
<jester-> thetom199: e se a tv è vecchia la risoluzione è scarsa per natura
<jester-> thetom199: provare non costa nada
<thetom199> plasma hd ready. si, hai ragione, provo subito, Grazie!!!
<thetom199> jester-: funziona, ma come faccio a verificare che abbia effettivamente caricato il driver giusto??
<thetom199> jester-: no, con i driver intel non parte...mi spara un sacco di errori...
<thetom199> per ripristinare xorg.conf com'era in origine esiste un modo non avendo fatto un backup?(lo so, sono un idiota!!!!)
<Bulldozer> ciao...ma se voglio installare un programma da terminale dopo aver scompattato il pacchetto, il comando ./configure è un passa obbligatorio oppure se non voglio cambiar nessuna impostazione e mantenere quelle predefinite posso saltarlo e digitar direttamente make?
<Scall> thetom199: in /etc/X11/ non c'è un file di nome "xorg.conf~", vero? Alcuni editor di testo fanno in automatico il file di backup, mettendo il simbolo "~" alla fine del nome. Dovresti controllare. Non conosco altri metodi, non saprei.
<thetom199> Scall: controllo subito, ma temo già di sapere la risposta.. :)
<thetom199> Scall: come immaginavo non c'è...faccio che reinstallare a questo punto....
<Scall> thetom199: hai una scheda nvidia? Se sì, con nvidia-settings salva le impostazioni da te settate nell'NVIDIA X Server Settings al file xorg.conf
<Bulldozer> ciao...software per siti web?
<Scall> thetom199: ho scoperto come ricreare il file xorg.conf, dopo che viene ricreato lo devi posizionare in /etc/X11 ovviamente. Leggi qui ->http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2198#p21480
<giova_kde> Avete saputo di summer of code 2011 ?
<Marcofe> no..
<Marcofe> giova_kde
<Marcofe> cosa propongono?
<thetom199> Scall: grazie mille!!! leggo subito!!
<Scall> thetom199: ovviamente togli la parte ".new" nel nuovo xorg.conf che viene generato nella tua home
<Gladiak> sera a tutti
<rashxt> dove si trova il vecchio settaggio di /boot/grub/menu.list per togliere la parte grafica all'avvio e vedere l'output della console?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!! qualcuno sa dove vengono salvate le impostazioni di ubuntu one??
<Gladiak> rashxt, ciao prima di tutto
<rashxt> Gladiak, ciao
<Gladiak> l'educazione è importante...cosi pare che tu pretenda qualcosa da noi ;)
<rashxt> certo hi ragione
<Gladiak> cmq: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e poi  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<attempt> rashxt  opzione no quiet splash
<attempt> mi pare
<rashxt> attempt, esatto
<Gladiak> basta cancellarli dalla riga che ti ho passato ;)
<attempt> ricordati di dare sudo update-grub dopo la modifica
<rashxt> Gladiak, si si ho visto
<rashxt> grazie
<attempt> tasx vedi un po' nella tua home.
<rashxt> provo
<rashxt> bye
<attempt> di sicuro se c'e' e' un file nascosto. attiva la visualizzazione file nascosti. se c'e' comincia con un punto il nome del file.
<attempt> in alternativa dai in terminale  locate ubuntuone e trovi tutti i file che si riferiscono a ubuntu one. se ne hai uno .conf e' quello che cerchi. basta rinominarlo.
<papone> ciao
<papone> ho un provblema con na pendrive da 16 giga con virus win
<papone> chi può aiutarmi?
<papone> i daTI CI sono, ma non riesco a forzare il mount
<Gladiak> che errore ti da ?
<papone> la prima volta che l'ho inserita si è caricata e ho provato a copiare i dati ma non me lo ha lasciato fare
<Gladiak> che fs ha ?
<papone> fat
<Gladiak> un fsck hai provato ?
<papone> la usa una mi acollega con win
<papone> ora mi ha chiesto se riesco a recuperare i dsuoi dati
<Gladiak> beh per il virus dovrebbe bastare un clamav
<Gladiak> clamtk mi pare sia il programmino con interfaccia
<papone> ora se la inserisco, e lancio lsusb la trova con questo dato rutek corp.
<Gladiak> dmesg che dice ?
<papone> ma come faccio ad usare l'antivirus se non mi caric ala chiave usb?
<Gladiak> appunto
<papone> dmesg mi da una sfilza di 13428.048437] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x524011
<papone> ma credo sia un problema del mio disco fisso
<Gladiak> mi sa che prima devi montarla a modino
<Gladiak> /dev/sd e qualcosa ?
<papone> ho provato a forzare il mount, ma o sbaglio qualcosa o ...
<Gladiak> proprio non la rileva ?
<papone> scusa ma /dev/sd non ho capito cosa intendi
<papone> la cartella dev c'è, ovvio
<papone> ma la cartella sd no
<Gladiak> no asp
<Gladiak> quando metti una chiavina di solito dmesg dovrebbe rilevare il collegamento
<Gladiak> e identificare il device con una sigla
<Gladiak> di solito è /dev/sdb
<Gladiak> essendo /dev/sda l'hd
<Gladiak> non ti vede niente ?
<papone> se digito dmesg mi arriva solo una sfilza di hda-intel: spurius response
<papone> se vuoi ti posto l'intero listato, ma è tutto così
<Gladiak>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Gladiak> copia qua
<papone> ok
<papone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587982/
<papone> eccolo
<papone> ma a volte questo messaggio mi arriva anche all'avvio, non credo centri la chiavetta
<papone> per pigrizia non ho mai approfondito
<Gladiak> stacca e riattacca la chiavina e vedi se trova qualcosa
<papone> già fatto, mniente da fare
<papone> ha trovato la chiave la prima volta che l'ho inserita nella porta usb
<papone> poi niente
<papone> dmesg | grep tail non mi prende il comando (nel senso che non succede niente)
<papone> l'avevo trovato ggolando
<Gladiak> hai installato gparted ?
<papone> sì
<papone> ma non la trova
<Gladiak> mmm
<papone> come dico la prima volta la trovava, ma ora niente
<Gladiak> l'hai staccata a muzzo ? :°D
<papone> l'unico appiglio che ho è questo riterck corp che mi da se faccio lsusb
<papone> ???
<papone> muzzo?
<papone> non credo sia un comandod valido
<papone> heheeheh
<Gladiak> XD
<Gladiak> staccata senza smontarla
<papone> come faccio a smontarla se non la monta?
<Gladiak> ma se la prima volta l'ha vista
<papone> l'ho staccata tentando di smontarla ma mi aveva segnalato un erroree
<papone> e allora l'ho smontata lo stesso...
<Gladiak> per me hai fritto il filesystem :/
<Gladiak> prova a fare un fsck /dev/sdb alla cieca
<papone> ora provo
<papone> con il filesystem fottuto non posso neanche formattarla di nuovo?
<Gladiak> si ma non riprendi i dati
<papone> mi dice che il superblocco è illeggibile, ma parla anceh di file system ext2...
<papone> mi consiglia di dare questo comando e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<papone> cosa metto come device?
<papone> sdb1?
<papone> sdb
<papone> ?
<Gladiak> si ma non credo sia un ext2
<Gladiak> :P
<papone> sonoi sicuro che è un fat
<Gladiak> appunto
<papone> non so perchè mi parla di ext2
<Gladiak> fai una cartella sul desktop
<Gladiak> e dai
<papone> Il superblocco è illeggibile, o non descrive un corretto filesystem ext2
<papone> Se il device è valido e contiene realmente un filesystem ext2
<papone> (e non swap, ufs o altro), allora il superblocco è corrotto, e si potrebbe
<papone> provare ad eseguire e2fsck con un superblocco alternativo:
<papone>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBotIt1> papone: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Gladiak> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <cartella>  -t vfat
<papone> file o directory non esistente durante l'apertura di dev'sdb
<papone> avevo già provato ma riporovo
<Gladiak> se non va da programmatore ti direi....riavvia tutto con la chiavina inserita
<papone> il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<papone> riavvio il pc con la chiave inserita e vedo che succede?
<Gladiak> si vedi se forza un chack sul disco
<Gladiak> check
<Gladiak> p.s: ma quanto è bellina la borsa a tracolla sullo shop ubuntu -.-*
<papone> ora pèrovo a riavviare
<papone> e intatno con l'altro pc guarod la borsa a tracolla su ubuntu shop
<papone> ^^
<Gladiak> eheheh
<Gladiak> mi sa che faccio l'acquisto :/
<papone> niente più della ritek corp con lsusb
<papone> dopo il riavvio niente i nuovo
<papone> a questo punto mi acocntenterei anceh di formattarla
<Gladiak> mi sa che ti ci vuole un windows sacrificale
<attempt> hai mica un windows da qualche parte?
<attempt> ecco appunto
<Gladiak> se non te la vede cosi non saprei come risolvere
<Gladiak> ecco
<Gladiak> dagli di virtualbox
<papone> in che senso virtualbox?
<papone> peril sacrificabile non ci sono problemai
<Gladiak> gia non saprei come montarla su virtualbox se linux non la vede sorry
<Gladiak> son cotto
<attempt> vedi se la monta un pc con win. anche se non accede ai dati. fai scandisk e recupero errori da win.
<attempt> poi tenti il recupero dei dati.
<Gladiak> si mi sa che è l'unica
<papone> con win niente da fare
<papone> buoi completo
<attempt> altra possibilita' e' provare a lanciare una live da cd con chiavetta montata.
<papone> avevo avuto una speranza quando ho visto che la leggeva il mio ubuntu
<Steeler> requisiti minimi: Xubuntu 10.10 ???????
<attempt> se ubuntu la carica anche se non vi accede vai con il gestore dischi. fai un check. se va' recuperi i dati. se non va' la smonti e la formatti.
<papone> provo con la live, ma perchè allive dovrebbe fare meglio?
<Gladiak> papone, di base è creata per cercare di rilevare di tutto di piu in fase d'avvio
<papone> ok, grazie della disponibilità
<Steeler> requisiti minimi: Xubuntu 10.10 ???????
<Gladiak> Steeler, sul sito ?
<Gladiak> su google ?
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema?highlight=(requisiti)
<attempt> Steeler google esiste pero'.
<Steeler> attempt, volevo mettere un os ubuntu su un intel 1500 mhz e 500 mb di RAM con 20GB di HDD.
<attempt> vai alla voce computer meno potenti. c'e' tutto sul wiki.
<attempt> requisiti minimi raccomandati sono quelli reali da tenere di conto.
<attempt> quelli che hai bastano e avanzano per xubuntu.
<Steeler> attempt, xubuntu è anche LIVE ?
<Gladiak> si
<Gladiak> comunque anche una alternate con fluxbox non sarebbe male ;D
<Gladiak> o lxde
<attempt> lxde non e' ufficiale. non ha live.
<Gladiak> vabbè installa la alternate e lo mette con aptitude
<Gladiak> di sicuro su quel pc volerebbe
<attempt> Gladiak se viene qui con lubuntu non ha supporto.
<Gladiak> anche se è un po piu ostico
<Gladiak> ah vabbè quello si
<Gladiak> era un'idea
<Gladiak> ^_^"
<Gladiak> notte a tutti alla prox :D
<thetom199> domandina, ho installato i vari mysql apache2 ecc... questi ora partiranno automaticamente all'avvio o devo farli partire ogni volta manualmente?
<nicson> Buonasera a tutti,sapete dirmi se posso mettere ubuntu 10.10 versione desktop su un pc neetbook asus eeepc 1000h?
<roby_> nicson, percgè hai avuto problemi ?
<nicson> No ma vorrei mettere la desktop per il menu niente di piu
<roby_> io uso sempre quella
<nicson> solo non vorrei che si surriscaldase o qualche altro problema di mal funzionamento
<nicson> tipo che è troppo pesante e mi scoppia tutto
<neverlog> salve a tutti
<roby_> nei netbool io ho usato sempre quella e se la installi credo che poi puoi installare anche il desktop unity
<roby_> netbook*
<nicson> <Nero17> dice sul forum di ubuntu:Comunque la soluzione al tuo problema è molto semplice, dato che l'ambiente Gnome "Standard" è installato anche sulla Netbook Edition: Quando disconnetti l'utente dalla sessione Ubuntu Netbook ti rimanda alla pagina di accesso... Da lì, se guardi in basso a destra, troverai un menù a tendina che ti fa scegliere l'ambiente grafico. Scegli Gnome ed al riavvio (compresi i successivi) Ubuntu si com
<nicson> Prova così:  Prima aggiungi i repository PPA: Codice:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une   Poi dai: Codice:  sudo apt-get update   Ed infine installi unity: Codice:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings   Riavvii, poi tramite il menu di selezione interfaccia (che puoi trovare quando disconnetti l'utente principale dalla sessione), selezioni Ubuntu Netbook Edition Unity. Così dovrebbe andare..
<neverlog> ragazzi io sono nuovissimo di questo ambiente,qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<roby_> nicson, io mi sono sempre trovato bene e anche le persone a cui ho fatto i netbook con la desktop
<nicson> roby,un modo per mettere il  desktop come lo ha la versione  desktop c'è?..
<neverlog> ho ubuntu installato e partizionato su windows...come faccio a vedere il disco rigido di windows?
<nicson> Neverlog,neanche a me lo fa vedere la partizione di ubuntu su win
<roby_> nicson, scarichi la iso desktop e fai la chiavetta
<roby_> nicson,  e quindi la provi da live
<neverlog> si ma ho provato puppy prima di questo,quello che si installa sulla usb,e nonostante sia molto piu rozzo di ubuntu,mi dava sul desktop anche il disco rigido di win
<neverlog> quindi dipende dalle distro?
<nicson> Dici che non da problemi a lungo andare visto che la versione  desktop non è per netbook ?
<neverlog> giusto,nicson?
<roby_> nicson, nessuno mi è tornato a lamentarsi, anzi sono tutti felici che fanno di tutto, ma tu quando fai la chiavetta provalo da live
<nicson> Come faccio a capire se ce qualcosa che non va?
<roby_> neverlog, windows non vede ubuntu e ubuntu vede windows
<roby_> nicson, fai un disco usb avviabile
<neverlog> come fa ubuntu a vedere windows? a me non me lo fa vedere
<roby_> cioè
<roby_> hai già ubuntu da qualche parte ?
<roby_> neverlog, trovi il disco in risorse, minimo avrai un file system da tot giga
<neverlog> no,ho perquisito tutti i file,non c'e'...
<roby_> neverlog, ma ti parte win ?
<neverlog> certo
<neverlog> ho il dual boot
<neverlog> scelgo il sistema da far partire
<nicson> Ma scusa a che ti serve vedere la partizione di linux da win?
<neverlog> il contrario,nicson
<roby_> nicson, tu hai già ubuntu ?
<nicson> Ah allora strano
<nicson> sisi
<roby_> neverlog,  e su computer non ti da nemmeno ?
<neverlog> la partizione win,da linux
<neverlog> no,mi da le varie unita,usb disco rigido,dvd
<nicson> strano io da ubuntu sempre vista la partizione di win
<neverlog> ma il win nn ce....intanto con puppy me lo dava
<neverlog> e come?
<neverlog> come la vedi?
<neverlog> non e che devo attivarlo in qualche modo con qualche riga di comando?
<nicson> sul secondo menu a dx non ricordo il nome,poi computer
<roby_> nicson, allora sistema amministrazione crea dischi di avvio usb e ti fai la chiavetta usb avviabile
<nicson> e ti da tutte le periferiche usb ata/sata/ide/seriali
<nicson> sisi gia fatta pen
<roby_> nicson, allora provalo vedi se riconosce tutto il pc e poi decidi se installare
<nicson> lspci?
<neverlog> boh,comunque e un mistero
<roby_> neverlog,  risorse computer
<roby_> non c'è il disco ?
<neverlog> si ho fatto,ma gia l'ho fatto
<neverlog> mi da tutte le unita collegate compreso il file system
<neverlog> e nel file system?
<roby_> quanti fyle sistem ?
<neverlog> uno
<roby_> dove in computer ?
<neverlog> dovrebbero essere due vero?
<neverlog> si
<roby_> stranissimo
<neverlog> a te quanti fyle sistem ti da?
<roby_> ma il disco con win da bios è abilitato ?
<nicson> Roby, da live mi ha riconosciuto tutti i driver
<neverlog> dici a me,roby?
<roby_> si
<roby_> me il tuo bios vede il disco ?
<roby_> scommeto ne hai 2 e uno è disabilitato da bios, possibile ?
<neverlog> si,all'avvio del pc,mi da da scegliere se far partirw win o ubuntu,praticamente sono alcuni giorni che ho installato wubi,la versione ubuntu che si installa su windows
<roby_> e per forza
<roby_> non hai il dual boot
<neverlog> cioe?
<neverlog> siii
<neverlog> ti dico che mi da da segliere
<roby_> hai installato ubuntu dentro windows
<roby_> non hai il dual boot
<neverlog> ma all'avvio ,in dos, mi fa scegliere
<neverlog> quale sistema far partire
<roby_> e ti perdi le prestazioni di ubuntu
<roby_> si
<neverlog> cioe?
<roby_> ma lo hai installato dentro windows
<roby_> se avvi win vedi uduntu e pui disinstallarlo
<roby_> vero ?
<neverlog> e come se fosse un programma,ma parte in dual boot,individualmente
<roby_> non è proprio così
<neverlog> si,lo disnstallo da win tranquillamente come se fosse un programma
<neverlog> e quindi?
<roby_> bene
<roby_> disinstallo da win
<roby_> avvi il cd
<roby_> e rifai l'installazione
<neverlog> quindi devo crearmi un cd di avvio ubuntu?
<roby_> già c'è l'haio credo
<roby_> l'hai
<neverlog> no
<roby_> come no ?
<neverlog> ho scaricato direttamente dal web
<neverlog> e installato
<roby_> allora scrica l'immagine fai il cd
<roby_> e poi installi
<neverlog> dici che poi cambai qualcosa quindi?
<neverlog> cambia
<roby_> minimo vedi win da ubuntu :)
<nicson> Praticamente hai scaricato e installato da win ubuntu nell'unita c come programma
<roby_> si
<roby_> ha fatto così
<neverlog> ok grazie dell'informazione,e anche posso avere piu accesso alle cose? perche qui molte cose sono  limitate
<nicson> anche io anni fa feci la stessa cosa lol
<neverlog> si
<roby_> una volta nel canale volevamo votare per eliminare wubi
<roby_> :)
<neverlog> invece dal cd è piu indipendente e funzionante ?
<nicson> Devi fare installa accanto a un sistema operativo
<neverlog> ecco perche puppy me lo faceva vedere,mce lo avevo sulla usb
<roby_> neverlog, installa e poi ti fai aiutare per migliorare
<neverlog> no dico alcuni permessi sono negati
<neverlog> anche a voi?
<nicson> tipo?
<roby_> sistema amministrazione utenti e gruppi
<roby_> datti i permessi
<neverlog> eh,quando vado nella mministrazione,ora non so dirti preciso ,pero alcune cose
<nicson> Roby, Ubuntu all'installazione formatta bene? perche ci mette due secondi
<roby_> neverlog, installalo bene e poi vieni e ti fai aiutare di volta in volta
<neverlog> ok,faccio cosi...peccato perche solo per aggiornarsi sto coso ci mette un ora di scaricamento
<roby_> pazienza, però poi......
<nicson> 380mb circa :)
<roby_> a poco apoco
<neverlog> 320
<neverlog> ma perche le finestre diventano bianco e nero,anche adesso mentre parlo con te,come se non ce la facesse a reggere
<nicson> perche non regge
<neverlog> mmmm
<roby_> neverlog, processore e ram ?
<neverlog> poi oggi ho scaricato mandriva live cd ho messo sul pc,ma ci sono errori di framenet
<neverlog> beh,il processore e 2800 ,un po vecchiotto
<roby_> e la ram ?
<neverlog> la ram 512
<neverlog> è un pc del 2005
<roby_> vabbè puoi aumentarla
<nicson> ti server ubuntu alternative
<neverlog> lo faccio girare ancora
<neverlog> e cosa sarebbe?
<roby_> se aumenti la ram va meglio
<roby_> altrimenti installi lxde
<nicson> versione per pc non dotati
<neverlog> quindi questo ubuntu e fatto per computer piu evoluti?
<roby_> và una scheggia :)
<neverlog> questo ubuntu è il 10.4
<roby_> neverlog, vai in gestore pacchetti
<roby_> scrivi lubuntu
<neverlog> si ma poi come funzionalita,ci sono rogrammi antichi?
<roby_> e installi lubuntu desktop
<neverlog> programmi antichi sopra?
<neverlog> lubuntu?
<roby_> si
<roby_> poi
<roby_> al log
<roby_> sceglòi lxde come sessione
<roby_> e lo provi
<roby_> neverlog, dovresti installarti anche chromium come browser
<neverlog> ma è sempre da mettere sul cd?
<neverlog> è meno evoluto di gnome?
<neverlog> a nos cusa
<neverlog> scusa,gnome e un altra cosa
<roby_> è un'altro desktop
<neverlog> perche firefox e abbastanza leggero,non trovi?
<roby_> la 4.0 si
<neverlog> ma si trova lubuntu su cd?
<neverlog> cioe come iso da mettere su cd?
<roby_> credo puoi scaricare lsde
<roby_> lxde
<neverlog> e cos'e'?
<roby_> :). un desktop
<roby_> ultre leggero
<roby_> ultra leggero
<neverlog> invece kde e piu evoluto ma piu pesante?
<roby_> evoluto ?
<neverlog> si maio sono alle prime armi,alle primissime anzi,e non voglio mettermi a scrivere le cose che mi servono ogni volta a riga di comando
<roby_> linux ha diversi desktop
<neverlog> ubuntu e abbstanza pratico
<roby_> dipende dai gusti
<neverlog> gi apieno di programmi
<neverlog> gia pieno di programmi
<roby_> i programmi girano su tutti i desktop
<roby_> se vuoi....
<neverlog> no io dicevo,poi conq uesto lubuntu che mi hai consigliato,devo fare le cose piu manualmente?
<roby_> su ubuntu puoi mettere kde gnome xface lxde etc etc
<neverlog> perche non ci capisco niente di questo sudo
<roby_> tipo il trascinamento ?
<neverlog> cmq provo a installarlo da cd
<roby_> ma se lo hai già installato dentro win provalo
<neverlog> no dico,a dare comandi sul terminale ,non ci capisco niente
<roby_> neverlog, sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<neverlog> io vengo da windows
<neverlog> sono un windowsiano
<roby_> in cerca scrivi lubuntu
<neverlog> ah
<neverlog> lo installo stesso qui?
<roby_> sei un winzozziano....:)
<roby_> si
<neverlog> eheheh
<roby_> se  vuoi
<neverlog> e ci provo
<neverlog> ma lo installo stesso su ubuntu?
<roby_> se vuoi si
<neverlog> se mi conviene si
<roby_> poi al log scegli la sessione
<roby_> provalo tanto devi toglierlo mi pare ..o no ?
<neverlog> eh si
<roby_> ecco, quindi puoi sperimentare
<neverlog> quindi ora scelgo l'ambiente,qui a sinistra
<roby_> vuoi provare kde ?
<neverlog> eh
<neverlog> si
<roby_> allora
<roby_> prima instaòòa kubuntu desktop e kubuntu restricted extra
<neverlog> si ma devi spiegarmi anche dove trovarle ste cose,ho il gestore di pacchetti aperto,ed ora?
<roby_> uff
<roby_> sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<roby_> lo hai aperto ?
<neverlog> si
<neverlog> e aperto
<roby_> scrivici kubuntu
<neverlog> ah si,nella ricerca veloce
<roby_> seleziona kubuntu destop
<roby_> col dx installa
<roby_> e poi kubuntu resttricted extra
<neverlog> e cosa ce in questo pacchetto?
<roby_> solo questi due pacchetti
<roby_> il destop kde
<roby_> desktop kde
<neverlog> grazie mille
<roby_> alla scelta
<roby_> quando installi
<roby_> desktop manager scegli kde
<neverlog> ok
<roby_> ciao, notte a tutti
<neverlog> ciao roby
<neverlog> notte
<roby_> ciao, se fai lubuntu lascia desktop manager kde
<roby_> :)
<roby_> ciao, notte
<neverlog> ciao...una cosa pero...devo installare tuti sti file che mi chiede quindi?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-01
<bito> salve
<bito> c'è qualcuno esperto di bash qui?
<nosense> salve
<nosense> ce vita'
<nosense> ?
<Bulldozer> buon giorno a tutti...chi di voi usa ancora i newsgroup? meglio metterli insieme alla posta su evolution o forse per aver la cosa un po' più ordinata meglio un programma a parte? quale?
<Bulldozer> nessuno?
<Cyanide_> buon dì
<Cyanide_> ho installato unity-2d per vedere se mi riesce di digerire la nuova interfaccia che verrà usata da natty ma ho un problema con la gestione delle aree di lavoro
<Cyanide_> praticamente cliccando sul icona nela barra dei lanciatori a sinista mi fa vedere solo una scrivania su 4 e anche molto male
<Cyanide_> altra cosa con ubuntu-netbook-remix con il quale la gestione aree di lavoro funziona correttamente
<Cyanide_> ho scattato un immagine del problema dov'é possibile postarla?
<glpiana> ola
<Cyanide_> ciao
<Shin3> \o
<Bulldozer> ciao...che programma usate per i newsgroup?
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Cyanide_> Bulldozer, thunderbird fa sia la posta che i news
<Bulldozer> lo so anche evolution...ma dite, meglio tenerli insieme o meglio metterli su programmi differenti?
<Cyanide_> se un programma fa il suo lavoro e l'altro non offre caratteristiche opzioni o chissà quale altro maheggio in più che ti possa interessare che siano insieme o separati non vedo la differenza
<Cyanide_> ok vado che qusto problema con unity-2d mi sa che non lo risolvo, torno a gnome ciao
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se vuoi una cosa molto leggera c'è pan
<glpiana> !info pan
<ubot-it> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.133-1.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 775 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<Bulldozer> però pan è solo reader mi pare
<glpiana> Bulldozer, in che senso solo reader?
<Bulldozer> che non puoi rispondere, ma penso dovrai passare o da web o da un client di posta...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, http://pan.rebelbase.com/screenshots/ qui parla di posting. prova a dare un'occhiata
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<nicola88> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema... stamattina ho acceso ubuntu ed era in inglese. ho cercato di reimpostarlo in italiano ed è rimasto in inglese. ma la cosa grave è che non trovo più alcuni file che avevo sul desktop, come faccio a recuperarli?
<nicola88> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema... stamattina ho acceso ubuntu ed era in inglese. ho cercato di reimpostarlo in italiano ed è rimasto in inglese. ma la cosa grave è che non trovo più alcuni file che avevo sul desktop, come faccio a recuperarli?
<Aizram> sarà un pesce d'aprile :P
<massimo18> lol
<nicola88> :-D
<nicola88> dai qualcuno mi aiuti...
<nicola88> non capisco perché solo i dati della scrivania, tutti gli altri ci sono
<Aizram> ora dico una boiata (massimo18 help) ma non è che sei sul desktop sbagliato?
<Aizram> ohhh se ne è andato :)
<rick1> ciao. ho letto diverse guide, topic e post per avviare usb da virtualbox, ma ho sempre un fatal error. qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle indicazioni? grazie
<rick1> preciso: ubuntu 10.10, virtualbox 4.0 con patch per extension pack della oracle
<glpiana> rick1, spiega bene che errori ottieni con pastebin o con un'immagine
<glpiana> !paste | rick1
<ubot-it> rick1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | rick1
<ubot-it> rick1: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rick1> ciao glpiana nessun messaggio solo un fatal error in fase di avvio, non legge la penna usb, dove ho unetbootin una versione beta della natty
<glpiana> rick1, dammi un attimino
<rick1> glpiana, l'errore preciso è no bootable medium found. sì certo, grazie
<laserbuntu> ciao a tutti avrei un problema firefox, qualche anima buona che mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> rick1, sei sicuro che vbox consenta l'avvio da penna usb? nel manuale no nevdo niente al riguardo. inoltre non ne capisco il senso. puoi spiegarmi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rick1> glpiana, dovrebbe, seguendo le guide oracle, e quelle del forum del muflone
<glpiana> rick1, puoi damri il link della guida do oracle al riguardo?
<glpiana> *di
<glpiana> e comunque mentre cerchi la guida, perchè devi avviare da penna? non ne capisco davvero il senso
<laserbuntu> allora, navigando con firefox 4 a volte il computer si pianta, mentre se uso chromium non succede niente
<laserbuntu> qualcuno ha un idea'
<glpiana> laserbuntu, firefox 4 non è nei repository ufficiali, per cui qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<laserbuntu> ok, allora come non detto
<rick1> glpiana, avresti anche ragione, ma la "maledetta" natty ha un totale di oltre 700mb e non posso masterizzarla su cd
<glpiana> rick1, ma anche usare il cd non ha senso
<glpiana> rick1, vbox installa dalle iso senza problemi
<rick1> glpiana, ok e cosa uso per avviare?
<glpiana> perchè devi menartela con cd e penne?
<rick1> glpiana, aspetta, frena frena. cioè io scarico per esempio sul mio desktop la release e poi?
<glpiana> rick1, crei la macchina virtuale, al primo avvio ti chiede che supporto usare e tu gli indichi la iso
<glpiana> leggere le guide ufficiali invece di quelle dei mufloni a volte è utile
<rick1> glpiana, :) hai anche ragione, ma scusa la iso come la indirizzo sul primo avvio?
<glpiana> rick1, hai creato la macchina virtuale?
<rick1> glpiana, sì certo
<glpiana> rick1, l'hai già avviata una volta?
<rick1> glpiana, sì dicendogli il supporto che mi chiede
<rick1> glpiana, usb o cd
<glpiana> rick1, vabbè. ora la macchina è spenta e sei davanti alla schermata di virtualbox?
<rick1> glpiana, sì certo
<glpiana> rick1, seleziona la macchina virtuale e poi a sinistra clicca su archiviazione
<rick1> glpiana, ok lui mi propone il disco che gli ho coinfigurato che conterrà il s.o. nattyù
<glpiana> rick1, prendi una schemrata di quella videata e metti su pastebin, che non so cosa hai aggiunto e preferisco dare un'occhiata
<glpiana> !image | rick1
<glpiana> ah già, è uscito ubot
<glpiana> <ubot-it> rick1: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rick1> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/146041
<glpiana> rick1, aggiungi un controller ide e lascialo vuoto
<rick1> glpiana, ok
<rick1> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> rick1, poi clicca una volta su vuoto e a destra potrai cliccare per andare a selezionare il supporto
<glpiana> rick1, dai, ora fai da solo, che dire click per click cosa fare mi sembra assurdo
<rick1> glpiana, ma sì certo. ma domanda: posso installare la iso da qui?
<glpiana> rick1, gli gli dici di usare la iso come se fosse un cd. non devi installare la iso, che nanche so cosa voglia dire
<rick1> glpiana, perdonami, ma non capisco. il disco vuoto posso crearlo solo per un cd. per un disco non ho questa opzione, posso solo sceglierne uno esistente o crearne uno nuovo. esistente mi propone un vdi, cioè un ex disco già usato per sistema già virtuaizzato. altrimenti mi crea un disco vuoto vdi. non c'è un'opzione di installazione per un file iso
<glpiana> rick1, non ci siamo. se avessi fatto quello che ti ho descritto ora ti troveresti sotto la diciture "controller ide" l'icona di un cd con scrtto di fianco "vuoto"
<glpiana> è così?
<rick1> glpiana, sì certo, am è un disco vuoto cd
<glpiana> rick1, ecco, cliccaci sopra una sola volta. vedi di fianco appare la voce lettore cd/dvd?
<rick1> glpiana, sì certo, poi?
<glpiana> rick1, poi clicchi sull'icona del cd con la piccola freccia verso il basso che trovi ancora più a destra. la prima voce ti permette di cercare la iso sul tuo pc
<rick1> glpiana, o cxxo, ti chiedo scusa, hai ragione tu. non ho mai preso in considerazione questa opzione consdierandola solo per "archiviazione" e non per "installazione". grazie amico, sei stato paziente. grazie e scusami
<buzzyal73> buongiorno, non riesco a connettermi con la chiavetta 3 huawei e1750 e ubuntu 10.04 lts. Però la vede...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, quando la inserisci appare un'icona sul desktop?
<rick1> glpiana, grazie buona giornata
<glpiana> ciao ri
<glpiana> azz
<buzzyal73> sì, e dando comandi che ignoro mi è apparso questo: Bus 002 Device 003: Id 12d1:1446
<glpiana> buzzyal73, frena, allora clicca sull'icona e scgli eject o espelli. non "smonta"
<glpiana> *scegli
<buzzyal73> fatto
<glpiana> buzzyal73, ora vai sul network manager e prova a configurarla
<buzzyal73> l'ho già fatto è configurata ma sul network manager non appare...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, l'hai fatto dopo aver fatto eject come ti ho detto ora?
<buzzyal73> no... allora seguimi passo a passo: io di solito vado sul simbolo della rete e apro il VPN, da lì mobile connect ecc e la configuro.. giusto?
<glpiana> vpn?
<glpiana> ma che c'entra ora vpn?
<buzzyal73> non so arrivare al network mobile in altra maniera... aprendo connessioni vpn si apre una finestra con più schede tra cui la mobile...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, clicchi sull'icona della rete e clicchi su modifica connessioni
<glpiana> poi vai su banda larga mobile o come si chiama e configuri
<buzzyal73> sì, ok, è la stessa cosa: arrivo sempre alla stessa scheda
<buzzyal73> cmq devo eliminare la connessione 3 che avevo già fatto?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sì ok, ma vpn non c'entra veramente nulla
<glpiana> buzzyal73, se hai già inserito i dati secondo me puoi provare a usarla
<buzzyal73> ok, fatto
<buzzyal73> in tutto questo la chiavetta è collegata al pc, anche se ho dato "espelli". Devo toglierla e rimetterla?
<glpiana> no, devi solo provare a usarla. se funziona bene. se non prova a creare una nuova connessione. se ancora non va non so aiutarti
<buzzyal73> ahi ahi...brutta risposta... e io come mi connetto??' Cmq al momento non va...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, mi spiace che la risposta non ti piaccia
<glpiana> buzzyal73, con la penna inserita dai lsusb nel terminale e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | buzzyal73
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> buzzyal73, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73> sto scrivendo su un altro pc rispetto a quello che non va.. quindi è un po' dura metterlo su paste bin, però dando lsusb mi dà, tra le altre BUS, anche: Bus 002 Device 003: Id 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<buzzyal73> ti servono altre info su questo comando?
<Bulldozer> ciao...si può disinstallare il lettore integrato di pdf di ubuntu 10.10 (il document viewer o in italiano visualizzatore di documenti) senza far danno?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, prova, si chaima evince. fai caso a cosa vuole portarsi dietro. posso chiederti a che pro levarlo?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=424678.0 rpova a leggere qui
<Bulldozer> perchè mi son messo su okular perchè quello, evince è molto impastato quando apro un documento, specie se passo da mod. normale alle mod. schermo intero e presentazione...pensavo che era inutile tenermi un doppione però se mi dite che meglio tenerlo per evitar problemi al sistema lo tengo...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se da problemi o meno dipende da cosa si porta via. tutto lì
<Bulldozer> quindi meglio lasciarlo, capito :-)
<buzzyal73_> glpiana: ho guardato il link che mi hai dato che è tra l'altro simile a questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,417323.0/prev_next,prev.html#new ma ho un problema: quando digito ls /dev/ttyUSB* mi dice "ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/ttyUSB*: nessun file o directory
<buzzyal73_> tra l'altro ora mi sono collegato al pc che non va, quindi posso postare su paste...
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, leva la penna, scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages     e riattacca la penna che vediamo che esce
<maddler> non e` che lo vede come TTYATM0?
<maddler> ttyATM*, pardon
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588175/
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588176/
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, ora, lasciando sempre andare il comando, fai l'eject come rpima e vediamo che appare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<buzzyal73_> scusa, cosa intendi con lasciando sempre andare il comando?
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, il tail l'hai interrotto?
<buzzyal73_> no, e ho tolto e rimesso la chiavetta
<buzzyal73_> ora inoltre ho dato espelli
<buzzyal73_> ti posto tutto?
<glpiana> sì
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588178/
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, se provi a configurarla ora?
<buzzyal73_> ma quel file o directory ttyUSB*... non è possibile ricrearlo? così dovrebbe andare..
<buzzyal73_> lampeggia (come prima) ma il pc non la vede...
<buzzyal73_> cioè, il pc la vede, ma il network manager no...
<buzzyal73_> ma se cambio chiavetta funziona tutto perfettamente....
<buzzyal73_> no no, ci sono..
<buzzyal73_> cioè ho solo spento l'altro pc
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, ascolta jester-
<buzzyal73_> ok, ciao glpiana
<buzzyal73_> ciao jester! dimmi
<jester-> buzzyal73_: installa wvdial
<buzzyal73_> già fatto...
<Guest20905> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> buzzyal73_: cancella wvdial.conf in /etc
<buzzyal73_> ascolta: come dicevo prima, ho seguito passo a passo la procedura suggerita qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,417323.0/prev_next,prev.html#new
<jester-> buzzyal73_: segui me che vediamo se la rileva come modem o no
<buzzyal73_> ma quando digito ls /dev/ttyUSB* mi dice "ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/ttyUSB*: nessun file o directory
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo rm /etc/wvdial.conf
<buzzyal73_> fatto
<jester-> buzzyal73_: attacca la chivetta a dai sudo wvdialconf e dimmi che compbina
<buzzyal73_> sorry, no modem was detected!
<buzzyal73_> devo postarti tutto?
<jester-> buzzyal73_: quindi non è rilevata
<buzzyal73_> eppure lampeggia...
<buzzyal73_> che devo fare??
<jester-> buzzyal73_: ergo serve il driver, attaccandola la monta come usb dati?
<buzzyal73_> sì
<buzzyal73_> e i driver per linux ci sono ma non me li fa mettere direttamente dentro a /
<jester-> buzzyal73_: entraci e controlla se ci sono i driver per linucs
<buzzyal73_> così li ho messi nella home
<jester-> buzzyal73_: dovrebbe esserci anche un readme e un file install con le indicazioni
<buzzyal73_> sì, l'ho aperto
<jester-> buzzyal73_: vanno installati
<buzzyal73_> il readme
<jester-> buzzyal73_: metti sul pastebinno
<buzzyal73_> sìm ma non è facilissimo... te lo posto?
<buzzyal73_> ok
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588181/
<jester-> buzzyal73_: mica è cosi comlicato
<jester-> complicato
<jester-> buzzyal73_: hai copiato la cartella linux nella home?
<buzzyal73_> il fatto è che non mi fa copiare usbmod nella root...
<buzzyal73_> no, scusa, nella sbin...
<jester-> buzzyal73_: devi usare sudo cp usbmod /usr/sbin
<jester-> durarara: cosi come per gli altri
<jester-> buzzyal73_: hai dato sudo chmod +x install  da dentro alla cartella e poi sudo ./install ?
<jester-> buzzyal73_: l'ultimo sudo cp  10-Huawei-Datacard.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<buzzyal73_> aspetta, andiamo con ordine che se no mi perdo...
<buzzyal73_> la cartella coi driver per linux è nella chiavetta e io l'ho copiata sulla scrivania
<buzzyal73_> manualmente...
<jester-> buzzyal73_: l'ultimo sudo cp  10-Huawei-Datacard.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<jester-> buzzyal73_: nome cartella?
<buzzyal73_> driver
<jester-> buzzyal73_: cd Scrivania/driver
<jester-> buzzyal73_: il fil install sta li o in una sottocartella
<buzzyal73_> nessun file... eppure c'è..
<buzzyal73_> lì
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sicuro che sia driver?
<jester-> e non drivers?
<buzzyal73_> precisamente dice: "Bash: cd: Scrivania/drive: Nessun file o directory" Si, sono sicuro che sia driver...
<buzzyal73_> no, no, driver
<jester-> buzzyal73_: driver
<jester-> hai zompato la r
<buzzyal73_> ...ok... ora mi dice scrivania/drivers(segno di dollaro)
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo chmod +x install
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo ./install
<buzzyal73_> ti posto, perchè dice cose strane..
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588184/
<jester-> buzzyal73_: hai copiato tutta la cartella linux?
<buzzyal73_> si :(
<buzzyal73_> ho fatto l'estrazione...
<jester-> buzzyal73_: boh non trova un sacco di cose
<buzzyal73_> infatti..........!!!! (disperazione!)
<jester-> buzzyal73_:  sudo cp  10-Huawei-Datacard.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo cp usbmod /sbin
<buzzyal73_> fatto
<buzzyal73_> ok
<jester-> buzzyal73_: ne manca un altro da copiare in /sbin vedi il readme
<buzzyal73_> StartMobilePartner... copiato
<Guest13530> letto ste 4 cavolate rotorno a giocare a crysis2 :-P
<jester-> buzzyal73_: proviamo call ./install
<Guest13530> alla facciaccia vostra XD
<jester-> buzzyal73_: fa qualcosa?
<buzzyal73_> mi dice comando call non trovato. Forse si intedeva... e dice un sacco di altre cose...
<buzzyal73_> cioè di altri possibili comandi...
<buzzyal73_> e poi devo ancora copiare l'ultimo file (10-Huawei...)
<jester-> cioè?
<buzzyal73_> lo copio?
<jester-> yess
<buzzyal73_> copiato... e mo?
<jester-> buzzyal73_: cosa hai copiato
<buzzyal73_> l'ultimo file... sudo cp  10-Huawei-Datacard.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo call ./install che ha fatto
<buzzyal73_> call: command not found
<jester-> buzzyal73_: sudo ./install
<buzzyal73_> stessa pappardella di prima (l'ultima che ti ho pastato)
<jester-> buzzyal73_: prova a riavviare va
<buzzyal73_> ho un sospetto:
<buzzyal73_> non è che non è giusta la destinazione /etc/init.d/(vari file)... forse non è settato sulla root.. come si fa a sapere se ci sono altre cose tra la / e la Home e Giulia....?
<jester-> buzzyal73_: quei path ci sono, riavvia
<buzzyal73_> ok, riavvio
<buzzyal73_> riavvio con chiavetta collegata o scollegata?
<jester-> collegata
<buzzyal73_> ok
<buzzyal73> jester: rieccomi..
<buzzyal73> ovviamente la chiavetta non viene vista...
<buzzyal73> ma lampeggia e c'è l'icona sul desktop
<jester-> buzzyal73: rivai nella cartella driver
<buzzyal73> sempre da terminale, vero? come si fa...
<jester-> buzzyal73: e rilancia sudo ./install
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd Scrivania/driver
<buzzyal73> mega pappardella...
<buzzyal73> tutto come prima.... :((((((((((((((((((((
<jester-> buzzyal73: fa vedere
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588190/
<jester-> buzzyal73: secondo me hai copiato male
<buzzyal73> eppure nella cartella tutti questi file ci sono.....
<jester-> buzzyal73: non trova files dentro alla cartella, ls /media cosa risponde
<K99Brain> a me sembra che quel ./installl è baggato
<K99Brain> sta cercando /driver/
<buzzyal73> 3 internet
<buzzyal73> solo questo
<jester-> K99Brain: o visto che ha copiato roa sul desktop manca qualcosa vorrei provare a farlo lanciare direttamente dalla chiavetta
<jester-> roba?
<jester-> buzzyal73: guarda in media
<jester-> ci deve essere il punto di mount della chiavetta
<buzzyal73> cos'è il punto di mount ... cioè cosa devo cercare esattamente?
<jester-> buzzyal73: che cartelle vedi in /media
<Smokingbianco> CiCiao a tutti
<Smokingbianco>      Ciao, c'è qualcuno che perfavore può aiutarmi con la risoluzione dello schermo in Ubuntu?
<buzzyal73> aspetta: dento alla cartell amedia c'è 3 Internet, e dentro ci sono due cartelle: una si chiama dinuovo 3 Internet e l'altra Linux Driver (dentro a queta c'è un file sippato che è quello che ho scompattato e messo sulla scrivania col nome Driver che mi dava lui)
<buzzyal73> poi ci sono un sacco di file per MS
<buzzyal73> e un autorun.inf
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd /media/3 e batti tab
<Smokingbianco> qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore? :(
<buzzyal73> ha scritto " \Internet/"
<jester-> buzzyal73: enter
<jester-> ha completato
<buzzyal73> ok, siamo in internet$
<jester-> buzzyal73: ls install
<buzzyal73> ls: impossibile accedere: nessun file o cartelle
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd linux
<buzzyal73> idem
<jester-> buzzyal73: ls
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste
<roby_> jester-, non so se può essere utile, ma qualche giorno fa ho installato una chiavetta 3 copiando la cartella linux nella mia home, gli install non mi funzionavano perchè nella home non avevano i permessi per essere eseguiti come programmi, ho modificato i permessi ed ha funzionato
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588193/
<jester-> roby_: fatta la stessa cosa ma ./install da i numeri
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd Linux batti tab
<roby_> jester-, mi ricordo che c'erano 2 install e li ho modificati tutti e due
<roby_> un install e un install qualcosaltyrto
<buzzyal73> \ Driver/
<jester-> enter
<jester-> buzzyal73: hai capito a cosa serve tab?
<buzzyal73> ok, Driver$
<jester-> buzzyal73: ls
<jester-> e fa vedere
<buzzyal73> più o meno: fa eseguire una ricerca?
<jester-> buzzyal73: completa il nome dopo aver digitato le prime lettere
<buzzyal73> Linux Driver 4.05.00.00.tar.gz
<xiaoy> quali pacchetti si deono installare per la compatibilità 32bit in ubuntu 64 lucid?
<buzzyal73> solo questo e scritto in rosso
<jester-> buzzyal73: solo?
<buzzyal73> credo sia quel che cerchiamo, no?
<buzzyal73> è la stessa cartella ma ancora compattata...
<jester-> buzzyal73: copia la cartella Linux Driver nella home
<buzzyal73> quella compattata?
<Smokingbianco> ragazzi, posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<jester-> no la cartella che vedi entrando con nautilus nell'icona che hai sul desktop
<jester-> !qualcuno | Smokingbianco
<jester-> il bot è in ferie
<buzzyal73> aiuto... dov'è capitano nemo??? cos'è nautilus?
<Smokingbianco> !qualcuno!
<jester-> Smokingbianco: scrivi il problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<jester-> buzzyal73: è cartella home
<jester-> buzzyal73: clicca l'icona
<buzzyal73> fammi capire: copio la cartella di driver estratta o quella ancora compattata?
<jester-> e fai copia incolla della cartella Linux Drivers
<Smokingbianco> Vorrei trovare una risoluzione per il mio schermo. Non mi fa accedere alla configurazione dei driver che ho installato, che mi ha consigliato Ubuntu.
<jester-> Smokingbianco: che scheda
<Smokingbianco> nvidia
<buzzyal73> non me lo fa fare..........
<jester-> Smokingbianco: come hai installato
<Smokingbianco> ho installato ciò che mi consiglia ubuntu
<jester-> buzzyal73: come no
<Smokingbianco> ammistrazione-driver aggiuntivi
<buzzyal73> non posso copiare la cartella "driver" che ho sulla scrivania dento a /media/3 Internet/ Linux Driver
<jester-> Smokingbianco: controlla sempre da li se sono  attivi
<Smokingbianco> Si sono attivi
<jester-> buzzyal73: clicl click sull'icona della chiavetta sul desk, destro su LInux Driver; incolla nella home
<Smokingbianco> Me ne consiglia due, io installo quello che mi raccomanda. Inoltre devo accedere ad ubuntu con la recovery mode, perchè di default non mi fa entrare
<jester-> Smokingbianco: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Smokingbianco> jester, scusa. devo mettere quel comando nel terminale?
<buzzyal73> non esiste nulla di quel che mi dici....
<jester-> buzzyal73: ci sei entrato col terminale poco fa, ci sei ancora?
<jester-> Smokingbianco: si nel terminale
<Smokingbianco> dove posto il risultato?
<buzzyal73> col taswto destro sull'icona sul desk mi dice solo: Apri, Esplora cartella, Apri con conferma esecuzione automatica, ridimensiona icona, comprimi.., espelli, rimuovi unità in sicurezza, proprietà
<jester-> Smokingbianco: poi incolla qui il link alla pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<buzzyal73> il terminale è in: Linux Drivers$
<jester-> buzzyal73: si
<buzzyal73> quindi?
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd ..
<Smokingbianco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588197/
<Smokingbianco> kester. tra poco ho lezione in università, stasera per le 19 ti trovo qui?
<jester-> buzzyal73: cp -r Linux (tab) ~/
<Smokingbianco> kester*
<buzzyal73> ora sono in Internet$
<jester-> Smokingbianco: fa vedere che risponde dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> buzzyal73: cp -r Linux (tab) ~/
<buzzyal73> perdonami jester, ma ho digitato l'ultimo comando chemi hai dato e mi dice che manca la destinazione dopo "Linux Driver/"
<jester-> buzzyal73: cp -r Linux batti tab ~/
<Smokingbianco> cosa debbo fare?
<jester-> buzzyal73: ~ è altgr+ì
<buzzyal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588200/
<jester-> cp -r Linux\ Driver/ ~/
<buzzyal73> fatto, ma mi dà sempre quel che ti ho postato
<buzzyal73> aggiunge solo ~/
<jester-> buzzyal73: doppio click sull'icona della usb sul desktop
<buzzyal73> ok
<jester-> la veri la Linux Driver?
<jester-> la vedi*
<buzzyal73> sì, ma non mi fa incollare lì dentro...
<Smokingbianco> jester, cosa devo fare adesso?
<jester-> buzzyal73: devi fare copia
<buzzyal73> non me la fa fare......
<jester-> buzzyal73: poi clicchi la casetta in alto
<jester-> e modifica /incolla
<jester-> buzzyal73: devo andare a pranzo per digiuno
<jester-> Smokingbianco: ci si vede stasera?
<jester-> buzzyal73: magari roby_ ti da una mano visto che ha appena fatto
<buzzyal73> buon appetito, ma quando possiamo risolvere 'sta cosa? ho copiato la cartella Linux Driver nella home  e ora?
<Smokingbianco> Si, per le 19 dovrei essere qui. Spero mi potrai aiutare in tutto, sono un novello e non vorrei tornare in windows
<buzzyal73> lì c'era già anche la cartella driver, scompattata da me ...
<Smokingbianco> buon pranzo ;)
<jester-> Smokingbianco: ma hai riavviato dopo aver messo il driver?
<jester-> buzzyal73: famo una cosa va
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo chmod 777 Scrivania/driver
<Smokingbianco> Certo, certo. Solo che non mi fa entrare in modalità normale. MI chiede user e psw. MI conferma l'installazione di alcuni aggiornamenti, ma poi mi chiede un comando e io non so che fare. DIgito startx, ma dice che il file nvida non esiste
<jester-> Smokingbianco: alura parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli shell di root
<buzzyal73> impossibile accedere, nessun file o dir... ma possibile?
<Smokingbianco> Ok, da lì in poi cosa faccio?
<jester-> Smokingbianco: poi dai il comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall nivida-current
<jester-> Smokingbianco: penso che il consigliato sia il current
<buzzyal73> giulia@giulia-laptop:/media/3 Internet$ sudo chmod 777 Scrivania/driver [sudo] password for giulia:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for giulia:  chmod: impossibile accedere a "Scrivania/driver": Nessun file o directory giulia@giulia-laptop:/media/3 Internet$
<Smokingbianco> si, il consigliato è il current
<Smokingbianco> mi segno il comando, aspetta ;)
<jester-> buzzyal73: chiudi e riapri il terminale
<jester-> Smokingbianco: quindi sudo reboot
<buzzyal73> fatto e digitato il comando,
<jester-> buzzyal73: cd Scrivania/driver
<jester-> buzzyal73: sudo ./install
<buzzyal73> ok
<buzzyal73> solita pappardella... nessun file o directory
<Smokingbianco> ci provo, grazie mille ;) a più tardi
<jester-> buzzyal73: devi riscompattare la tar
<buzzyal73> non voglio farti digiunare,jester
<jester-> secondo me ha tralasciato qiualcosa
<buzzyal73> dove?
<buzzyal73> dove la scompatto?
<buzzyal73> sempre sulla scrivania?
<jester-> buzzyal73: quella dentro alla penna
<jester-> buzzyal73: mettila nella home
<buzzyal73> ma non faccio prima a dargli il nome della cartella compattata e dirgli che se l ascompatti lui?
<ubuntu> ciao Jester, dove trovo i temp che scarica firefox da youtube?
<panda> ubuntu: dovrebbero  in /tmp/
<jester-> buzzyal73: entri nella penna quindi in linux driver e clicchi il file
<ubuntu> grazie panda
<ubuntu> sono con la live
<buzzyal73> ma lo so, l'ho già fatto... mi chiede di estrarre il file, gli do la destinazione scrivania e ottengo la cartella driver che ho già... posso pure sovrascriverla, ma non cambia mica nulla...
<jester-> buzzyal73: devo andare, spera un roby_
<buzzyal73> grazie lo stesso.. buon appetito
<Smokingbianco> ci sono riuscito! ;)
<enoch> salve
<enoch> rtagazzi è possibile mandare in play un video su due macchine ubuntu perfettamente sincronizzate?
<glpiana> enoch, se son sincronizzate impsta cron su entrambe
<glpiana> !cron | enoch
<glpiana> ah già che non c'è quel puzzone di ubot
<glpiana> enoch, aspetta che ti do il link
<glpiana> enoch, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<enoch> aspe
<enoch> io intendevo che ne so
<enoch> una cosa tipo flusso in rete con vlc
<enoch> come ultima alternativa tengo cron
<e-DIO-t> enoch: allora usa vlc
<e-DIO-t> uno manda in play, l'altro "ascolta" lo stream.
<enoch> si ma dici che venga sincronizzato bene?
<enoch> c'è da provare dai
<enoch> cron è gia installato?
<glpiana> enoch, sì. leggi la guida
<enoch> ok grazie
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho cambiato il tema del GDM solo che ogni volta che accendo il computer e vado sul login mi da l'opziopne di scegliere il tema perchè ?
<glpiana> alexx100i, come hai cambiato il tema?
<alexx100i> glpiana,si
<alexx100i> glpiana, non lo sapevi che si puo fare
<alexx100i> ?
<glpiana> alexx100i, come hai cambiato il tema?
<glpiana> che non vuol dire: macome?!? hai cambiato tema????
<alexx100i> glpiana, ho capito
<glpiana> alexx100i, bensì vuol dire: in che modo hai cambiato tema?
<alexx100i> glpiana, hai presente il login ?
<glpiana> alexx100i, lasciamo stare va, se non vuoi dirmelo non importa
<alexx100i> glpiana, che ha il tema di default io l'ho cambiato e ho messo uno diverso
<glpiana> -.-
<alexx100i> glpiana, scrivi meglio allora non ti capisco
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> alexx100i, eh sì scusa: che metodo hai utilizzato al fine di modificare il tema della schermata di login?
<glpiana> vediamo se così è abbastanza chiaro -.-
<massimo18> no
<glpiana> massimo18, proposte alternative per chiarire di più il concetto che sto, senza riuscirci, tentando di esprimere?
<massimo18> glpiana: prova con un disegno
<alexx100i> glpiana, se vuoi ti passo il link del video che non mi va da spiegare tutto
<glpiana> lol
<alexx100i> ora
<glpiana> alexx100i, no lascia, se non ti va di spiegare ne faccio a meno. ciao
<alexx100i> ciao
<glpiana> mi terrò l'opzione alla schermata di login per scegliere il tema
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho cambiato il tema del GDM solo che ogni volta che accendo il computer e vado sul login mi da l'opziopne di scegliere il tema perchè ?
<glpiana> alexx100i, inutile che chiedi se poi quando ti si fanno le domande per capire che hai fatto non rispondi
<Rocket_> salve
<Rocket_> #join ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Rocket_, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rocket_> ok grazie
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi io non so come mai non riesco usando cp
<esulu> copiare
<esulu> il contenuto di una cartella all'interno di un altro
<esulu> cartella
<Rocket_> ciao
<Rocket_> asd
<Rocket_> ma dal terminale lo vuoi fare?
<esulu> scusatemi io vorrei copiare i contenuti di una directory in un'altra directory
<esulu> oltre cp che comando devo usare
<remix_tj> !comandi | esulu
<Rocket_> esulu:  col terminale giusto?
<esulu> si
<esulu> ma solo il contenuto della cartella
<esulu> come contenuto ho anche delle altre cartelle
<Rocket_> non la cartella? solo dei file?
<Rocket_> se lo sapisse te lo direi, ma non sono molto esperto
<remix_tj> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase
<Rocket_> grazie
<Rocket_> forse
<Rocket_> hai provato con sudo
<Rocket_> ?
<Rocket_> io vado, ciao
<enzotib> esulu, non c'è un modo diretto con cp di evitare le subdir, che io sappia
<enzotib> esulu, puoi usare cp /path/sorgente/* /path/destinazione, ti darà un warning per ogni subdir non copiata
<enzotib> esulu, oppure find /path/sorgente -maxdepth 1 -type f -cp -t /path/destinazione {} +
<enzotib> esulu, sorry. c'era un errore: find /path/sorgente -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec cp -t /path/destinazione {} +
<attempt> enzotib e' andata la prima.
<enzotib> attempt, ;)
<Amazon960> hello
<Amazon960> i have a problem
<Amazon960> ciao
<Amazon960> ho un piccolo problema
<lolo^> salve a tutti
<Amazon960> mi aiutate
<lolo^> come elimino ri recovery + vecchi dopo l'aggiornamento del sistema?
<fredd> salve a tutti come faccio a togliere l' icona su desktop, di vboxaddition
<Amazon960> ma i programmi eseguibili su windows funzionano anche su ubuntu?
<attempt> lolo^ da synaptic
<attempt> cerca linux-image
<lolo^> asp
<attempt> Amazon960 gli exe di windows no.
<attempt> ! wine | Amazon960
<ubottu-it> Amazon960: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Emulatori/Wine
<Amazon960> cioè windows live messenger non lo posso eseguire su ubuntu?
<attempt> controlla se quello che vuoi e' supportato da wine. c'e' una lista sul loro sito ufficiale.
<Amazon960> ok grazie
<attempt> ci sono programmi similari ma non identici. amsn emesene
<Amazon960> ora vado a vedere
<Amazon960> e hanno le stesse funzioni?
<attempt> circa.
<lolo^> c 'è ne sono una sfilza
<Amazon960> ok graze mille
<attempt> io non li uso e non conosco i pro e i contro fra l'uno e l'altro.
<Amazon960> ok
<lolo^> come faccio a sapere qual'è l'ultimo
<lolo^> attempt?
<attempt> dimmi
<lolo^> ho fatto la ricerca c'è ne sono una pagina
<lolo^> di lunx.image
<fredd> attempd come tolgo l' icona nel desktp di vboxadditions?
<attempt> quelli installati si riconoscono.
<attempt> hanno il quadratino scuro.
<lolo^> quali si lasciano
<lolo^> ah
<attempt> lascia l'ultimo e il penultimo
<lolo^> quindi gli altri li posso selezionare ed eliminare?
<attempt> in terminale uname -a  e dimmi cosa stai usando
<lolo^> Linux Arsenio 2.6.31-23-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 28 22:20:11 UTC 2011 x86_
<attempt> supponendo che questo sia il piu' recente controlli i numeri e lasci questo e quello precedente.
<attempt> gli altri li togli.
<lolo^> sempre quelli con il quadratino chiaro?
<attempt> no
<attempt> quelli non sono installati.
<attempt> devi guardare solo quelli con il quadrato scuro.
<attempt> ovvero metti un filtro di ricerca e cerca fra gli installati e non fra tutti quanti che fai prima
<lolo^> a tra quelli seleziono quelli da cancellare
<attempt> si. ma quante voci kernel vedi quando booti?
<lolo^> bhe se non ricordo male almeno 3 o 4
<lolo^> tieni conto che ho anke vista nel menu'
<attempt> quindi hai i due ultimi kernel e i loro relativi recovery. io li lascerei.
<lolo^> bhe ilfatto è che tutto in una schermata non va +
<attempt> sono 6 righe kernel, recovery, kernelvecchio, recoveryvecchio, memtest, windows.
<attempt> allora ne hai di piu.
<attempt> tieni il 2.6.31-23-generic  e quello subito prima. gli altri li rimuovi.
<lolo^> ok proviamo
<attempt> se con il 2.6.31-23-generic non hai problemi e il pc si avvia come sembra toglili tutti gli altri.
<attempt> li selezioni e dai disinstalla poi applica.
<attempt> quando hai finito apri il terminale e dai sudo update-grub lolo^ altrimenti gli rimangono dentro le voci dei vecchi kernel anche se li hai disinstallati.
<lolo^> ok
<lolo^> ok riavvio e poi ci risentiamo....
<attempt> forse...
<fredd> attempd poi mi aiuti?
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fredd> .....nel senso che dopo lolo venivo io :)
<fredd> ho un problema: la freccia del mouse mi resta sempre a forma di cerchietto di aspettativa
<fredd> in ubuntu
<fredd> cosa può essere???
<fredd> chissà cosa sarà
<fredd> qualcuno lo sa cosa è?
<e-DIO-t> un troll ?
<attempt> dai top in terminale e vedi se hai un processo attivo. vedi quello che consuma piu' cpu.
<attempt> evidentemente non riesce a caricare qualcosa.
<attempt> lo fa' anche se riavvii il pc?
<fredd> attemp si sempre
<fredd> attempt non ci capisco niente
<attempt> vedi in top se scopri che processo e'. oppure usi hardware monitor.
<fredd> in top non ci capisco nienete
<attempt> ti collega regolarmente ad internet vero?
<fredd> si questo è ok
<attempt> dai top lo fermi con q e incolla su paste.
<attempt> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> vedo
<attempt> hai mica aggiunto qualche programma che si attiva all'avvio? tipo skype per esempio...
<fredd> no niente
<fredd> attempt come lo incollo su paste?
<fredd> ah l' ho fattp
<attempt> fredd1 devo riavviare a breve. selezioni tutto il testo nel terminale di top e lo incolli in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> attempt ci sei?
<attempt> si
<attempt>  selezioni tutto il testo nel terminale di top e lo incolli in paste
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fredd> e poi dove appare?
<fredd> faccio
<attempt> in terminale dai top e invio.
<attempt> blocchi con q
<fredd> attempd poi appare qui penso?
<attempt> poi con il mouse selezioni tutto il testo e lo incolli su paste nel browser. metti un nick a piacere e invia. ti rimanda ad una pagina. copi e incolli qui il link a quella pagina.
<attempt> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> attemt http://paste.ubuntu.com/588292/
<lolo^> ok attempt funziona....
<lolo^> e se volessi invertire l'ordine dei ss.oo.
<fredd> attempt, inviato
<attempt> far caricare di defaulti windows per primo?
<attempt> default*
<lolo^> si
<fredd> attempt, si era così ma io l' ho cambiato con ubuntu
<lolo^> il comando è senza il sudo davanti?
<fredd> ah fate...
<attempt> lolo^ si tratta di invertire la numerazione ai file di config di grub.
<attempt> momento
<lolo^> ok
<attempt> devi andare nella directory directory /etc/grub.d  e rinominare i file 10_linux  in 30_linux  e il file 30_os-prober in 10_os-prober  . in questo modo leggera' per primo win poi memtest poi ubuntu   lolo^
<lolo^> ok provo...
<attempt> fredd da top non evinco il problema mi dispiace. magari richiedi in canale. non ne so abbastanza.
<fredd> attempt ok grazie lo stesso ;)
<attempt> e poi hai un sacco di roba aperta. ff, vbox....
<fredd> attempt come faccio a vedere info su ubuntu installato?
<lolo^> clikkando il tasto dx sull'icona la voce rinomina è disabilitata...
<attempt> lolo^ chiudi nautilus
<attempt> aprilo da terminale  con i privilegi di amministratore lolo^
<attempt> in terminale  gksu nautilus
<lolo^> ok
<Scall> fredd: per modificare l'ordine di boot puoi anche installare un programma, presente nei repository ufficiali di Ubuntu. Si chiama "StartUp-Manager", basta che lo cerchi nel software center e lo trovi.
<attempt> vai sulla cartella cambi il numero. a tutte e due.
<attempt> 10 con 30 e 30 con 10.
<Scall> ops volevo scrivere a lolo^ non a fredd, ho sbagliato
<attempt> poi chiudi nautilus e dopo in terminale dai sudo update-grub.
<fredd> scall, no il mio problema è che il puntatore mi rimane sempre a cerchietto
<attempt> fredd uname -a e vedi che ubuntu stai usando. e il suo kernel.
<glpiana> ola
<Scall> fredd: hai cambiato puntatore del mouse nella sezione Aspetto?
<attempt> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ohilà attempt
<attempt> ciao Scall
<Scall> attempt: ciao :-)
<fredd> scall credo di no, perchè sulle finestre ritorna normale
<fredd> glpiana ciao :)
<glpiana> ciao fredd
<attempt> qualcosa che non si carica sul desktop...
<Scall> fredd: ma puntatore a cerchietto in che senso, intendi la forma che prende il puntatore quando c'è qualcosa che si carica?
<fredd> scall si infatti!
<fredd> ed è perenne
<Scall> fredd: riavviando il pc il problema persiste?
<fredd> scall, si perennemente....
<Bulldozer> ciao...ora sto utilizzando thunderbird, sapete dirmi come collegarlo all'icona di notifica posta presente nella barra alta di ubuntu, che ora è collegata con evolution?
<Scall> fredd: ma appena accendi il pc, e non hai ancora nessun programma aperto, il puntatore del mouse non risulta in perenne caricamento, giusto?
<fredd> scall, appena accendo il pc....perennemente
<fredd> ha da quando ho installato il sistema operativo
<fredd> o meglio l'ho fatto installare
<Scall> fredd: che versione di Ubuntu hai installato? e quanta memoria ram ha il tuo pc?
<fredd> scall, 4 Gb di ram
<Scall> fredd: e che versione di ubuntu?
<fredd> e la versione 10.10
<fredd> ....ti faccio vedere con paste meglio..
<Scall> fredd: è strano che appena installato ti dia questo problema... forse è andato storto qualcosa nell'installazione
<fredd>  scall, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588308/
<esulu> scusatemi sto usando unzip nomedellacartellazipato
<esulu> ma vorrei estrare tutti i file in una cartella
<glpiana> Bulldozer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#thunderbird prova a vedere qui
<esulu> come posso farlo
<esulu> ?
<esulu> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> esulu, prova con l'opzione -d nomecartella
<Scall> fredd: non ne ho davvero idea di cosa possa essere. Ti consiglio di scrivere anche nel forum di Ubuntu-it così hai maggiori probabilità di aiuto. Ora devo uscire, ciao!
<fredd> glpiana secondo te cosa può essere il problema?
<glpiana> fredd, boh, prova a resettare gnome: rinomina le dir nascoste .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<fredd> ....per me una parola
<glpiana> fredd, apri la home, premi ctrl+h per visualizzare le directory nscoste
<fredd> apro
<glpiana> fredd, poi una per una tasto destro -> rinomina (oppure premi F2) e aggiungi _old alla fine oppure _vecchio   o quel che vuoi, basta che gli cambi il nome
<lp> ciao come faccio a sapere che scheda video ho installato su questo computer?
<glpiana> lp, scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<fredd> glpiana mi sono confuso con ctrl+h...l'ho premuto due volte e non so quale è..
<esulu> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> fredd, se vedi roba che inizia con un . sei a postoe puoi rinominare, se no premi ancora ctrl+h, o guarda sotto il menu Visualizza
<glpiana> esulu, :)
<lp> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588312/
<glpiana> lp, visto
<fredd> glpiana, si ho visto....ma ce ne sono molte
<esulu> per dare tutti i permessi cioe 777 ad una cartella devo fare chown nomedelladirectory 777
<esulu> ?
<fredd> ah quelle di prima che mi hai detto...ok
<glpiana> esulu, perchè dovresti fare una cosa del genere?
<esulu> glpiana: devo dare tutti permessi a questa cartella altrimenti non posso usare wordpress in locale
<glpiana> !permessi | esulu
<ubottu-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<glpiana> esulu, chown cambia il proprietario non i permessi
<Bulldozer> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> Bulldozer, è servito?
<glpiana> fredd, quando hai finito di rinominare, chiudi la sessione di gnome e rifai il login
<Bulldozer> ni, il file che indica sul link che mi hai dato nell'ubuntu software center non l'ho trovato..ne ho trovato un altro di notificatore mail nell'ubuntu center...
<Bulldozer> ora sto provando a sistemarlo...
<glpiana> ok
<fredd> glpiana, rifare il login? cioè?
<glpiana> fredd, esci e rientri
<fredd> glpiana ok, .....alcune delle directory nascoste che mi hai detto non le ho trovate con il nome identico
<glpiana> fredd, tipo .gnome ? non necessariamente ci sono tutte
<glpiana> fredd, rinomina anche .gconfd
<glpiana> framancava nell'elenco che ti ho dato prima
<glpiana> fredd, mancava nell'elenco che ti ho dato prima
<fredd> glpiana, va bene
<fredd> glpiana, ma ne ho trovati due .gconfd  ..?
<glpiana> fredd, impossibile che ci siano due directory con lo stesso nome nello stesso posto
<Bulldozer> glpiana dunque notificatore di posta l'ho rimosso...invece son ritornato sul file indicato nella pagina che mi hai segnalato, il file si chiama moztraybiff...
<glpiana> fredd, hai .gconf e .gconfd e fin qui siamo d'accordo
<fredd> glpiana ne ho due
<Bulldozer> ho capito che potevo installare il file .xpi tramite componenti aggiuntivi di thunderbird ma mi da errore e mi dice che non può installarlo perchè non è in grado di fornire aggiornamenti sicuri (?????)....consigli?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, non saprei perchè non l'ho mai usato
<glpiana> fredd, impossibile!!!!!
<glpiana> Bulldozer, http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/ <--- questa hai preso?
<fredd> glpiana...uno e .gconfd-vecchio e l'altro è gconfd (rinominato???)
<glpiana> fredd, e allora non hanno lo stesso nome -.-
<fredd> glpiana, va bene, però se ho rinominato.gconfd-vecchio, l'altro da dove sbuca fuori?
<Lit> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano per ridurre sotto al minimo la luminosità del mio portatile ( hp ) sempre se sia possibile...^^
<glpiana> fredd, non posso saperlo, non vedo il tuo schermo e non so che hai fatto :) ma l'importante è che non ci sia .gconfd
<fredd> glpiana rinomino anche quello forse ho creato un doppione
<glpiana> ok
<fredd> glpiana oppure lo cancello....perchè all'interno mi sebra lo stesso
<glpiana> fredd, non cancellare per ora
<fredd> va bene
<glpiana> fredd, fai conto che rinominandole perdi le tue impostazioni di sfondi e quant'altro, per cui meglio averne copia
<fredd> glpiana quantaltro cosa? impostazioni e basta mi auguro
<Bulldozer> si glpiana...ora ne sto provando un'altra firetray
<lorenzo> io ho ubuntu 10.10 e uso skype ma skype non mi legge il microfono. potete aiutarmi??
<glpiana> fredd, sì certo. sempre che tu non ci abbia infilato dentro i tuoi documenti più importanti ;)
<fredd> glpiana perdo tutto anche i programmi? non credo
<glpiana> fredd, ma no, i programmi no
<glpiana> fredd, ama per dire, se hai aggiunto o spostato cose ai pannelli, lo perdi, devi metterci mano di nuovo
<glpiana> *ma per dire
<fredd> glpiana, cose così? niente di più?
<glpiana> fredd, nulla di più
<fredd> va bene
<glpiana> fredd, una impostazione che perdi è quella della rete, se usi ip fisso o se hai la wifi con la password
<glpiana> la reimposti e sei a posto
<fredd> glpiana, una parola per me...ho alice
<glpiana> fredd, mai avuta
<lorenzo> glpiana: ci 6???
<lorenzo> mi puoi aiutare???
<fredd> glpiana, chi alice ;)
<glpiana> lorenzo, no, ho scelto di rinunciare a provare di fare andare i microfoni per skype dopo diversi sbattimenti e fallimenti
<glpiana> fredd, esatto :)
<xceds> c è OverMe ?
<lorenzo> fred: mi puoi aiutare???
<xceds> pare d no... dalla lista vbb
<lorenzo> Bulldozer: mi puoi aiutare ho il microfono di skype che nn funz e uso ubuntu 10.10
<lorenzo> xceds: mi puoi aiutare ho il microfono di skype che nn funz e uso ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> !repeat | lorenzo
<ubottu-it> lorenzo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<lolo^> attempt, ho fatto come hai detto ma di fatto l'ordine degli o.s. è rimasta lo stesso......con startup-manager all'avvio la barra di selezione si posiziona direttamente su vista
<fredd> glpiana, al posto di .gnome_private, c'è .gnome2_private che faccio?
<attempt> lolo^ ma avevi dato sudo upgrade-grub?
<glpiana> fredd, sì è quella. correggerò anche negli appunti
<lolo^> si certo
<fredd> va bene
<lolo^> comunque già così va bene
<attempt> direi che e' singolare la cosa. allora.
<lolo^> ascolta, quello che mi preme di + è sta kakkio di connessione con la kiavetta
<lolo^> mi spiego
<attempt> !nokappa
<ubottu-it> www.nokappa.it
<lolo^> 1 volta su 100 funziona network manager
<lolo^> umtsmon non va
<lolo^> gnome ppp neanke
<fredd> glpiana, fatto, riavvio?
<lolo^> uso il loro programma ma è lentissimo.....credimi+
<glpiana> fredd, basta che chiudi la sessione. comuqnue anche il riavvio va bene
<attempt> lolo^ le chiavette non sono il mio forte.
<fredd> glpiana, va bene
<lolo^> ma non c'è qualke programma universale......
<lolo^> in pratica la connessione avviene tramite programma che va su terminale....ma tra un comando e l'altro (in automatico) c'è una notevole latenza
<lolo^> se dovesse dare errore.....ripetendo il comando poi lo fa senza interruzioni tra un comando ed un altro
<lolo^> anke volendo utilizzare tramite wine il programma per vista di fatto non va
<attempt> no ma per utilizzare i driver wifi di windows su ubuntu non si usa wine ma ndiswrapper
<attempt> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<tR4S4ndat0___> chi é così gentile da aiutarmi a configurae xchat?
<lolo^> scusate...,ma mi devo allontanare.....a dopo
<tR4S4ndat0___> sono alle prime armi
<fredd> glpiana, ancora mi è rimasto il problema
<glpiana> fredd, allora non so dirti
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<alexx100i> cio a tutti ho un problema ho installato un tema per il GDM solo che ogni volta che appare la shcermata di login mi compare preferenze d'aspetto perchè ?
<alexx100i> schermata*
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato un tema per il GDM solo che ogni volta che appare la schermata di login mi compare preferenze d'aspetto perchè ?
<attempt> dici dopo che si riavviato tutto sul desktop?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema cn lingua italiano su ubuntu 10.04
<hobo> alcuni menu appaiono in ita altri in inglese dopo un upgrade a terminale,come posso risolvere?
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato un tema per il GDM solo che ogni volta che appare la schermata di login mi compare preferenze d'aspetto perchè ?
<fabio_cc> hobo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<hobo> fabio_cc  grazie provo
<robocop> bella raga!
<Bulldozer> ciao...ho una canon mp630, multifunzione, da installre...
<Bulldozer> ho scaricato il driver dal sito canon come devo fare? ho due possibilità o rpm o deb...
<robocop> ho ubuntu 10.04 e mi piacerebbe aggiornare firefox alla versione 4 tramite l'ubuntu software center, è possibile?? grazie!
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato un tema per il GDM solo che ogni volta che appare la schermata di login mi compare preferenze d'aspetto perchè ?
<lolo^> attempt ci 6?
<attempt> lolo^
<lolo^> scusa sono appena ritornato....
<lolo^> dicevamo
<lolo^> per questa kiavetta maledetta
<lolo^> mywave
<fabio_cc> !enter | lolo^
<ubot-it> lolo^: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubottu-it> lolo^: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<lolo^> ok
<Bulldozer> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano ad installare la stampante
<fabio_cc> robocop, l'unica è scaricarlo da http://www.mozilla-europe.org/it/, ma devi prima rimuovere quello pacchettizzato e comunque non è consigliato installarlo, sarebbe meglio aspettare che venga messo nei repository
<homer-80> mi sono spartiti i bottoni sopra le finestre con i simboli _ e X come si fa a ripristinarli?
<lolo^> soluzione per kiavetta mywave lenta nella connessione sotto ubuntu.......
<robocop> fabio_cc, grazie! quindi dici che è meglio aspettare e nel frattempo rimanere con la 3.6.16? (scusa ma sono un niubbo ihihihih)
<homer-80> ho disabilitato anche compiz...
<lolo^> attempt come si scarica e si installa questo ndiswapper
<Bulldozer> nessuno sa come installare driver per canon mp630?
<fabio_cc> robocop, meglio di si
<fabio_cc> robocop, tanto ubuntu 11.04 avrà firefox 4... manca poco :)
<attempt> lolo^ ma c'e' la guida.
<attempt> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<ubottu-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<robocop> fabio_cc, ok!!! ihih grazie mille per la risposta, buona serataaa! :)
<lolo^> vero ma non ho capito bene quale installare
<homer-80> mi sono spartiti i bottoni sopra le finestre con i simboli ingrandisci iconizza, chiudi, come li ripristino?
<lolo^> sarebbero due pacchetti  il primo è il common mentre l'atro è utils......per il primo quale dovrei installare della lista europa?
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato un tema per il GDM solo che ogni volta che appare la schermata di login mi compare preferenze d'aspetto perchè ?
<alexx100i> Scall, ciao
<Scall> alexx100i: ciao :-)
<Scall> alexx100i: ma forse è perchè avevi usato quel comando nel terminale per cambiare tema del gdm che ti compare "preferenze d'aspetto" all'avvio?
<attempt> lolo^ ma installali tramite synaptic che vedrai che ci sono
<lolo^> ok vediamo
<attempt> cerchi il common e l'utils. il nome lo hai.
<lolo^> in ke senso
<lolo^> ok su synaptic ci sono entrambi
<lolo^> prova ad istallarli
<lolo^> provo
<attempt> lolo^ comunque prendendoli dal sito vai nella lista europa e te li prendi dal sito piu' vicino. uno in italia. oppure in germania.
<attempt> son tutti uguali. se caschi male al limite ci mette un po' di piu' a scaricare.
<attempt> niente di che'.
<lolo^> ok
<lolo^> installato adesso
<lolo^> devo seguire i comandi riportati nella guida?
<lolo^> gli ho installati
<lolo^> adesso che si fa?
<ghigomatto> buonasera!
<ghigomatto> ho un problemone con la 10.04 ita lts
<ghigomatto> per ragioni poco chiare, a seguito di una modifica sul nvidia-settings tool non ho più alcun boot regolare.
<ghigomatto> ho una NVIDA Ge-Force 4800 SE
<ghigomatto> uso due monitor, che sfruttavo in modalità "cinerama"
<ghigomatto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lolo^> attempt se sei impegnato facciamo un'altra volta?
<attempt> ghigomatto prova a rinominare il file nascosto .nvidia-settings.rc nella home .
<attempt> dovresti tornare a default dopo aver dato in terminale il comando sudo nvidia-settings. perdi il cinerama che poi riconfiguri dopo.
<attempt> dovrebbe tornare di default.
<DGU> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<attempt> ghigomatto il file rinominalo non lo eliminare cosi' puoi ripristinare come stai adesso eventualmente in caso di problemi.
<DGU> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<ghigomatto> già fatto...
<ghigomatto> ma avevo come unico esito un menu scelte su schermo nero con box bianco
<ghigomatto> che proponeva ripristino file danneggiati, oppure tentativi di ripristino di config di default...
<ghigomatto> ma nulla di ciò funzionava.
<ghigomatto> la cosa più imbarazzante...
<ghigomatto> è che il file xorg.con dentro /etc/X11
<ghigomatto> non risultava modificabile dal tool nvidia-settings, cioè ci scrivevi sopra e tidiceva che ra impossibile farlo...e tu in quel momento SEI root!
<ghigomatto> insomma....un casino.
<ghigomatto> ho trovato qualcosa qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<attempt> non lo fara' dal tool ma lo fa' da manuale.
<attempt> sudo gedit etc etc...
<ghigomatto> si...ma anche da shell non riesco a modificarlo.
<ghigomatto> io in shell sono root....
<attempt> manco da tty?
<ghigomatto> l'avvio in modalità grafica raffazzonata ce l'ho SOLO come root....
<attempt> ctrl alt f2 ti logghi e poi operi da terminale.
<ghigomatto> non riesco ad averne tty...come se mi avviasse un single-mode.
<attempt> usi nano per editare xorg
<ghigomatto> attempt, non ci arrivo....sulla shell dal gdm, se non aprendo un terminale.
<ghigomatto> invece arrivo al tty scegliendo dal menu che ti dicevo l'opzione ultima: shell come root.
<ghigomatto> ma allora non riuscirò più ad avviare gdm!
<ghigomatto> senza un reboot
<attempt> sistema piu' radicale. disattivi i driver nvidia da hardware driver se li hai messi di li. poi li disinstalli da synaptic . controlli di avere i vesa installati. parti in modalita' recovery. quando hai il desktop che usa i vesa a risoluzione orripilante apri hardware drivers e gli fai reinstallare i current. occhio a non disinstallare il jockey e gli headers nvidia.
<attempt> in pratica li reinstalli di sana pianta.
<ghigomatto> si, capisco....ma i drivers in vese mode dove li trovo? non saranno già presenti? come li carico da grub?
<attempt> prima di ripartire rinomini lo xorg possibilmente e pure l'rc.
<attempt> di solito i vesa sono installati di default su ubuntu. devi solo controllare per sicurezza non si sa' mai. ci sono sempre e di default perche' sono quelli che usa per la modalita' recovery.
<attempt> e' impossibile che da shell root ti sia impossibile rinominare xorg.conf.
<ghigomatto> attempt, questa è una buona cosa, un suggerimento al quale non avevo pensato...ho rinominato entrambi i files, ma non ricordo se contestualemente...
<ghigomatto> senti attempt: io trovo assurdo il nuovo grub2, come posso ritornare al grub versione 1? dove bastava editare un file che si poteva variare a piacimento il boot?
<attempt> basta controllare in synaptic che i vesa ci siano. di default ci sono. ma visto che alle volte chi traffica con  le vga....
<attempt> umh. devi googlare . in pratica devi togliere uno per mettere l'altro.
<ghigomatto> ca@@o mi sono sminchiato brutalmente un sistema perfetto...che scemo...
<attempt> grub ha una sua documentazione ufficiale.
<ghigomatto> si lo so...ma questo è paranoico...
<attempt> ma no tienilo.
<attempt> per cambiare l'ordine dei so da far partire basta rinominare un paio di file.
<ghigomatto> prima bastava un editor di testo e competenze minime....ora non ho ancora adesso capito come modificare il boot...come faccio ad avere la schermata classica in testo che mi consente di scegliere come avviare?
<ghigomatto> cioé?
<ghigomatto> io uso solo ubuntun casino!...ma vorrei poter scegliere almeno la versione recovery..invece quello parte a razzo..e non ho ancora capito come fermarlo....u
<ghigomatto> scusa, un casino.
<alexx100i> Scall, no
<attempt> ghigomatto  all'avvio pigia shift. a quel punto vedi la schermata di grub.
<attempt> ovvero editi /etc/default/grub e invece di 0 ci  metti 10 secondi al timeout. pero' cosi' lo vedi sempre.
<attempt> ogni volta che fai una modifica devi poi dare il comando sudo update-grub. altrimenti non ti carica la modifica.
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub dopo aver installato windows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino | Per ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows | Codici di errore GRUB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Errori
<ghigomatto> ohhhhhhhh! grandeeeeeee!!! shift? che ca@@o di tasto è per il boot?
<ghigomatto> grande: shift...bene bene...da quel momento non si muove più al boot...finche non pigio qualcosa.
<ghigomatto> ubottu-it, grazie! io non uso winzozz...cmq ho visto.
<ubottu-it> ghigomatto: Error: "grazie!" is not a valid command.
<ubottu-it> ghigomatto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghigomatto> ubottu-it, what's a "bot?"
<ubottu-it> ghigomatto: Error: "what's" is not a valid command.
<ubottu-it> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghigomatto> attempt, !grub che significa?
<ghigomatto> poi...se volessi cambiare che ne so...tempo di attesa prima del boot, colori, ed altro...dove metto le mani? ho visto che sono stati fatti diversi scripts, ognuno dei quali ha una di quese funzioni...
<ghigomatto> attempt, vorei salvare alcune delle cose che mi hai qui postato, come mi conviene fare?
<ghigomatto> metto a letto i bimbi, poi sono di nuovo qui....
<DGU> mi consigliate un firewall ?
<DGU> nel software center ce ne sono 4 o 5 ma non saprei quale sciegliere
<ghigomatto> attempt, questa è una buona cosa, un suggerimento al quale non avevo pensato...ho rinominato entrambi i files, ma non ricordo se contestualemente...grazie attempt! ora provo due cosette!
<ghigomatto> scusami...ho aggiunto una stringa già scritta...
<attempt> niente
<ghigomatto> grazie! :-)
<ghigomatto> esco, lunedì provo.
<fredd> salve gente, perche non mi fa masterizzare e mi dice: Errore durante la registrazione. SCSI error on write(0.16): [3 73 03]. power calibration area error
<Panaclerio_> firefox, non mi apre automaticamente i file pdf. come posso cambiare impostazione?
<michelefreschi> mi si è incasinato il supporto lingue... come lo azzero
<michelefreschi> ?
<michelefreschi> io vedo sempre selezionato italiano, ma ho i menu in inglese
<Carlin0> michelefreschi, hai provato a cliccare su applica globalmente ?
<michelefreschi> apply sistem-wide, si
<michelefreschi> dopo un grosso aggiornamento di ieri sera oggi si è avviato in inglese...
<roby_> michelefreschi, sistema amministrazione supporto lingue e vedi che lingue hai installate
<michelefreschi> solo italiano
<roby_> michelefreschi, ma quale menu si vede in inglese ?
<michelefreschi> ho reinstallato tutto il supporto lingue e riapplicto... ma nesun effetto
<roby_> HAI RIAVVIATO ?
<michelefreschi> desktop, data e programmi
<roby_> scusa le maiuscole
<michelefreschi> + e + volte
<michelefreschi> ogni volta dice se voglio rinominare le cartelle
<michelefreschi> ho provato a reinstallare il supporto lingue sia dal synaptic sia da ubuntu sw centre
<michelefreschi> seprovo disinstallando completamente e reinstallo solo dopo il riavvio? provo?
<roby_> bo
<roby_> non so aiutarti
<michelefreschi> nel menù amministratore vedo in italiano solo Supporto lingue
<roby_> hai cliccato su installa rimuovi lingue ?
<michelefreschi> si, si
<Panaclerio_> firefox, non mi apre automaticamente i file pdf. come posso cambiare impostazione?
<kanenas> ciao
<kanenas> cerco d'installare ubuntu 10.10 con la grafica di xp cd presso dal sito istituto maiorana
<kanenas> in fase d'installazione sembra che vada poi quando arrivo al nickname     NON mi funziona la tastiera
<kanenas> mi potete aiutare?
<kanenas> notte
<Gval> Sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-02
<rj_> salve
<rj_> ci sta qualcuno per una domanda?
<rj_> bah cmq un saluto a tutti , magari scrivo la domanda e se qualcuno risorge mi risponde
<rj_> ho messo sul mio pc ubuntu 10.10 ma lo trovo pesante
<rj_> vorrei metter su lxde, ma ho paura che non si riavvii + x, posso andare o ci sta questa provabilità?
<glpiana> ola
<alexx100i> Scall, ciao
<alexx100i> ho un problema ho cambiato il tema del GDM solo che ogni volta che spengo e riavvio il computer e va nella schermata di login mi compare sempre la schermata di preferenze dell'aspetto perchè?
<glpiana> ci riprovo
<glpiana> alexx100i, cosa hai fatto per modificare il tema?
<alexx100i> glpiana, ho scritto un codice da terminale
<glpiana> alexx100i, ecco, quale?
<alexx100i> glpiana, aspetta che lo devo ritrovare
<alexx100i> glpiana,  sudo  cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<glpiana> alexx100i, oki, vedo che quel comando è riportato in giro per permetterti di avere la scelta del tema al successivo login
<glpiana> alexx100i, ma fin che non si va oltre ad ogni login quella scelta appare ancora
<glpiana> alexx100i, ora vedo che comando devi dare
<alexx100i> glpiana, si ok grazie mille
<glpiana> alexx100i, dovrebbe bastare un: sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<Scall> alexx100i: ciao
<alexx100i> glpiana, ora provo
<glpiana> alexx100i, in pratica prima hai copiato un file che permettesse alla scelta di apparire, e ora lo elimini
<Scall> alexx100i: aspetta non dare quel comando un attimo
<glpiana> -.-
<alexx100i> perchè
<glpiana> Scall, ?
<alexx100i> ?
<Scall> alexx100i: ho letto che per non far apparire più la schermata d'aspetto devi dare questo:"sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop"
<Scall> ma forse è la stessa cosa
<glpiana> Scall, -.-
<glpiana> alexx100i, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1490784.html
<glpiana> alexx100i, se vuoi conferma guarda quel link
<Scall> l'ho letto qui http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<glpiana> Scall, fa la stessa cosa
<enzotib> volevano fare i fighi a usare unlink piuttosto che rm
<glpiana> Scall, e lascia perdere i blog
<glpiana> Scall, almeno non indicarli su questo canale, grazie
<alexx100i> glpiana, il tuo non funziona
<alexx100i> Scall, il tuo si
<alexx100i> ora provo a vedere aspettate
<Scall> glpiana: ok, l'importante è che risolvi
<Scall> ops, volevo scrivere ad alexx100i
<glpiana> alexx100i, uno non funziona l'altro sì ma devi ancora provare?
<alexx100i> Scall, grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alexx100i> glpiana, sisi li ho provati e funziona quello che mi ha dato Scall comuque grazie lo stesso del tuo aiuto
<glpiana> provo
<Scall> alexx100i: niente figurati :-)
<glpiana> alexx100i, funziona anche con rm
<alexx100i> glpiana, a me no mi dice errore
<glpiana> alexx100i, se ti da errore è perchè scrivi male il comando
<Scall> glpiana: forse ha sbagliato a digitare, non saprei...
<glpiana> alexx100i, che errore ti dava?
<alexx100i> glpiana, ora non mi ricordo comunque non mi faceva mettere la password e mi dava errore
<glpiana> alexx100i, ok, vanno scritti correttamente i comandi
<alexx100i> glpiana, ho fatto copia e incolla
<glpiana> sì dai, fa nulla
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alexx100i> Scall, io ancora non sono riuscito a registrarmi su questas chat
<glpiana> !registrazione | alexx100i
<ubottu-it> alexx100i: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ubot-it> alexx100i: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<alexx100i> glpiana, grazie
<alexx100i> glpiana, scusami sto configurando xchat ma nome utente cosa gli devo dare non capisco la mia posta elettronica ?
<massimo18> !xchat alexx100i
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xchat alexx100i'
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'xchat alexx100i' not found
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> !xchat | alexx100i
<ubot-it> alexx100i: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<ubottu-it> alexx100i: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<alexx100ii> glpiana, eccomi
<homer-80> sono sparite sopra le finestre i bottoni: iconizza, ingrandisci, chiudi non riesco a ripristinarli
<homer-80> glpiana: sai aiutarmi?
<glpiana> homer-80, premi alt+f2   e poi scrivi metacity --replace
<homer-80> glpiana: non va
<homer-80> non fa nulla
<glpiana> homer-80, cosa non fa nulla? alt + f2 o il comando che scrivi dopo?
<alexx100i> homer-80, scusami che per caso hai cancellato compiz ?
<homer-80> glpiana: il comando che scrivo
<homer-80> alexx100i: si l'avevo cancellato ma poi l'ho reinstallato
<homer-80> cmq quando l'avevo cancellato c'erano ancora i bottoni
<homer-80> non riesco a ripristinarli
<alexx100i> homer-80, allora vai su preferenze dell'aspetto--->effetti visivi poi dimmi dove hai dato la spunta
<homer-80> ho kde...
<homer-80> dove si trova pref dell'aspetto?
<homer-80> da compiz?
<enzotib> homer-80, allora meglio togliere compiz e usa kwin --replace
<glpiana> homer-80, ah hai kde? ci credo che non andava metacity --replace :)
<homer-80> quindi lo disistallo compiz e installo kwin?
<alexx100i> homer-80, specifica subito che hai KDE :D
<enzotib> homer-80, kwin c'è già
<glpiana> homer-80, kwin ce l'hai già
<glpiana> homer-80, non necessario disinstallare compiz, basta non avviarlo
<homer-80> compiz non è attivo ora
<glpiana> hahai dato kwin --replace?
<homer-80> ora lo do
<homer-80> ora va
<homer-80> ha rimesso i bottoni
<homer-80> ho chiuso la shell ed è tornato tutto come prima
<homer-80> senza bottoni
<glpiana> homer-80, da alt + f2 devi darlo
<enzotib> homer-80, nohup kwin --replace
<enzotib> oppure da Alt-F2, come dice glpiana
<glpiana> o col comando spisso di enzotib :)
<homer-80> non si apre + con alt f2
<glpiana> magari è gestotp da kwin
<glpiana> homer-80, dai il comando di enzotib da terminale
<homer-80> ok
<homer-80> non si apre neanche la shell
<homer-80> wo
<homer-80> wow
<homer-80> si è bloccato tutto
<enzotib> troppo tardi per Ctrl-Alt-F1
<homer-80> rieccomi
<homer-80> con nohop kwin--replace non va
<homer-80> ah no
<homer-80> dato va
<glpiana> homer-80, spazio tra kwin e --
<homer-80> glpiana: fatto
<enzotib> e comunque era nohup
<glpiana> ecco
<homer-80> quindi ora se spengo non è che mi ritorna come prima?
<glpiana> homer-80, dalle impostazioni disabilita gli effetti
<homer-80> ok
<homer-80> grazie mille
<alexx100i> glpiana, mi servirebbe un aiuto ogni volta che loggo mi si connette automaticamente il wifi pero su una rete sbagliata come faccio ad impostarla quella giusta
<enzotib> alexx100i, Modifica Connessioni e togli la spunta a Connetti automaticamente
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho impostato un alias per un comando, ma al riavvio non funziona di nuovo più. come faccio a salvarlo?
<enzotib> thebestneo, dove l'hai impostato?
<enzotib> e come
<thebestneo> enzotib: nel terminale ho fatto alias update='sudo apt-get update'
<enzotib> thebestneo, devi metterlo in ~/.bashrc
<thebestneo> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> e non c'è bisogno di riavviare, basta che apri un nuovo terminale
<enzotib> o anche . ~/.bashrc in quello corrente (da notare il punto spazio all'inizio)
<thebestneo> enzotib: ok grazie mille1
<alexx100i> enzotib, grazie
<buzzyal73> ciao a tutti, ho un problema col dual boot su toshiba laptop, tra xp e ubuntu 10,04
<buzzyal73> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho pastato qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/588542/
<glpiana> !grub | buzzyal73 prova il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> buzzyal73 prova il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubottu-it> buzzyal73 prova il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub dopo aver installato windows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino | Per ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows | Codici di errore GRUB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Errori
<buzzyal73> ciao glpiana, ora mi acculturo. Grazie. Per quanto riguarda invece la configurazione della chiavetta 3 di ieri non ce l'abbiamo fatta neanche con jester... è un mondo difficile...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sulla chiavetta non so dirti nulla più di quello che ti ho detto ieri, mi spiace
<buzzyal73> sì, sì, lo immagino, volevo solo aggiornarti.. la cosa strana è che l'ho installata (sempre con qualche difficoltà) su tutti i miei pc con ubuntu, ma qui proprio non l'ho spuntata.. proverò ancora.
<buzzyal73> glpiana: bene, mi serve una live che qui non ho , quindi se ne riparla lunedì. Ti chiedo ancora una cosa: sui 3 pc toshiba che ho, non si sente l'audio dalle casse (ovviamente funzionante con Xp), ma con le cuffie sì... si può fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, ma, bisogna vedere che scheda audio montano e se è necessaria qualche opzione in alsa-base.conf. ma qualcuno ricordo che ha risolto avviando con le cuffie inserite. inoltre dovresti guardare nelle preferenze audio quale uscita è attiva
<buzzyal73> puoi aiutarmi a individuare la scheda? da sistema audio hardware non mi dice molto, solo: "Scegliere un profilo da configurare: Audio interno 1 uscita/1 ingresso Analog stereo duplex"  e anche cambiandolo non ottengo nulla..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, digita nel terminale: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> buzzyal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buzzyal73_> rieccomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588550/
<buzzyal73_> glpiana: ... ci sono... è solo che si disconnette spesso... ti riposto la paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588550/
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, che portatile è?
<buzzyal73_> toshiba satellite pro L300, ma ho lo stesso problema con un laptop toshiba nb205 e potendo scegliere preferirei risolvere su quest'ultimo..
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, facciamo una prova: digita: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, in fondo al file aggiungi:   options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, poi salvi e riavvii
<buzzyal73_> che monta ALC272A analog
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, se non cambia nulla o se peggiora la situazione, riapri il fil ed elimini quell'opzione
<buzzyal73_> dunque, alla fine della pagina che mi chiedi di aprire si trova options snd-pcsp index=-2 ... devo sostituire questo file con quello che mi hai postato?
<glpiana> buzzyal73_, no, ho scritto che devi AGGIUNGERE
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> avrei bisogo di configurare iptables per accettare connessioni sulla porta 22 e sulla 5900 da qualunque host, anche esterno alla lan, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??
<remix_tj> tasx: mai letto un manuale di iptanles?
<remix_tj> *iptables?
<tasx> remix_tj, grazie l'ho trovato ora
<buzzyal73> rieccomi ancora..
<buzzyal73> glpiana: ho aggiunto quel che mi hai scritto
<buzzyal73> ora che faccio?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, hai riavviato dopo aver salvato?
<buzzyal73> ...no, l'ho visto adesso... riavvio subito
<buzzyal73> glpiana: rieccomi ancora... tutto questo tempo è necessario per riavviare il pc....!!! cmq l'audio non si sente ancora..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, spiacente. devo andare. ciao
<buzzyal73> scusate, esiste un comando per sistemare i pacchetti danneggiati? non riesco ad installare gli aggiornamenti perchè mi dice "Sistemare prima i pacchetti danneggiati".. grazie
<Aizram> install -f dovrebbe  sistemare
<buzzyal73> grazie,provo subito
<Aizram> sudo apt-get install -f
<fleurtherock> ciao
<buzzyal73> non è stato sufficiente... ribadisce il concetto...
<Aizram> prova a installarli di nuovo
<fleurtherock> mi è stata data una immagine iso compattata con .rar, scompatto 2 file ed ho due cartelle con dentro ancora 1 file .rar chiamato about
<fleurtherock> al suo interno per ognuno c'è il file iso, come faccio a unire i 2 file iso?
<buzzyal73> il problema è che non so cosa ho installato... probabilmente i driver per la chiavetta 3 ma di sicuro non con procedura adeguata: li ho "eseguiti" dall'icona che trovavo nella cartella driver...
<Aizram> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=411772.0 buzzyal73
<Aizram> guarda questa guida
<Aizram> e poi metti magari su pastebin l'errore
<roby_> buzzyal73, ma dentro la chiavetta che cartelle hai
<buzzyal73> quelle della 3.. in particolare ho lavorato sulla cartella "driver" di Linux e ho cliccato due volte sul file "install" e su un autorun
<buzzyal73> dando "esegui" quando mi ha chiesto che fare
<roby_> buzzyal73, ma dentro linux cosa c'è ?
<Aizram> c'è un install_sh credo se è uguale a questa.... ma si fa sudo ./install_sh
<Aizram> o quello che è
<Aizram> chi se lo ricorda!.... ma con nm non è meglio buzzyal73 ?
<Aizram> prima devi rendere eseguibile il file (di solito non lo è)
<roby_> si, disogna modificare i permessi all'install.sh e anche ll'altro dentro la cartella drive mi pare
<buzzyal73_> ciao roby_, si è disconnesso tutto... cmq dentro la chiavetta 3 ci sono tutti i file di configurazione della chiavetta, sia per MS che per Linux e io ho aperto la cartella dei driver
<roby_> non devi arpre la cartella driver, solo la cartella linux, copiala nella tua home
<buzzyal73_> e ho cliccato due volte su HWAattivator, su install e su autorun dando sempre "esegui" quando mi chiedeva che fare..
<buzzyal73_> l'avevo copiata sulla scrivania...
<buzzyal73_> cmq ora l'ho cancellata, ma il problema persiste e non mi fa scaricare gli aggiornamenti..
<Aizram> hai sistemato con la guida che ti ho passato?
<Aizram> e non hai messo in pastebin l'errore
<buzzyal73_> ho fatto quanto mi ha dettom ma non ho vinto nulla...
<Aizram> apri un terminale
<roby_> buzzyal73_, copiala nella home
<Aizram> scrivi sudo apt-get f- install
<buzzyal73_> l'ho fatto.
<Aizram> copi e metti su pastebin
<buzzyal73_> ok
<Aizram> poi provi con sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Aizram> vedi che ti dice
<Aizram> metti su pastebin
<Aizram> poi copi la cartella linux nella home
<buzzyal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588565/
<Aizram> e install da terminale senza cliccare su icone varie ( driver per linux creati per le chiavette fanno pena) io consiglio network manager
<Aizram> poi fai come vuoi
<Aizram> \o/ jester-
<jester-> :D Aizram
<Aizram> a me sembra tutto apposto buzzyal73_
<Aizram> a te no?
<buzzyal73_> eh! lo so bene, con jester ieri siamo impazziti e non l'abbiamo spuntata...
<Aizram> come leggerle le guide?
<buzzyal73_> anche a me sembra tutto a posto, ma non mi installa gli aggiornamenti, neanche dopo il riavvio..
<roby_> buzzyal73_, hai fatto un casotto :)
<Aizram> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aizram> e metti in pastebin
<buzzyal73_> as always with ubuntu... che non è proprio per i neofiti ignoranti come il sottoscritto...
<Aizram> se non funzionano i comandi danne uno alla volta
<homer-80> come faccio a farsi che quando spengo non spariscono i bottoni di sopra, ho dovuto dare ancora il comando da shell nohup kwin --replace
<homer-80> ed ora va lento come una tartaruga anche
<homer-80> enzotib: ?
<buzzyal73_> curiosamente sta scaricando da terminale... pare senza problemi...
 * Aizram si vergogna per come ha scritto apposto*
<homer-80> oppure jester-
<jester-> oìì homer-80
<homer-80> come faccio a farsi che quando spengo non spariscono i bottoni di sopra, ho dovuto dare ancora il comando da shell nohup kwin --replace
<homer-80> ed ora va lento come una tartaruga anche
<jester-> homer-80: cioè?
<homer-80> mi scompaiono i bottoni di sopra le finestre
<jester-> homer-80: parli di gnome o di kakkade
<Aizram> buzzyal73_, qualde ubuntu? tanto per sapere?
<homer-80> kde
<jester-> homer-80: hai pacioccato con compiz?
<buzzyal73_> per la verità qualche problema c'è ancora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588569/
<homer-80> jester-: l'ho disistallato e reistallato
<homer-80> mi hanno detto di riattivare kwim
<homer-80> kwin
<jester-> homer-80: rinomina la cartella .kde nella home
<homer-80> con quale nome? qualsiasi?
<buzzyal73_> 10.04 lts con XP su dual boot e toshiba nb205 (su cui non funziona - con ubuntu- l'audio delle casse, ma solo con le cuffie...)
<jester-> buzzyal73_: disattiva i repo da cdrom
<buzzyal73_> come?
<roby_> buzzyal73_,  devi disatticvare il cd room dalle sorgenti softwere
<Aizram> buzzyal73_, secondo me non hai dentro il cd
<jester-> buzzyal73_: software center -->modifica-->sorgetni sofware
<buzzyal73_> calma che mi perdo...
<homer-80> jester-: dopo che la rinomino il sistema dovrebbe crearne 1 altra...
<buzzyal73_> tanto per cominciare sono su un laptop che non ha cd rom...
<Aizram> attempt, linkettino?
<roby_> buon appettito a tutti, vado a mangiare, ciao a dopo
<Aizram> ops.... scusate sbagliato stanza :)
<jester-> homer-80: esci e rientri e ne crea un'altra con impostazioni kde di default
<buzzyal73_> ciao e buon appetito
<homer-80> e poi fatto? jester-
<Aizram> jester-, la lucid è mica vecchia?
<Aizram> quella di ottobre?
<jester-> buzzyal73_: software center -->modifica-->sorgetni sofware
<debian|wheezy> lucid è di aprile 2010
<Aizram> peerchè nel caso io ricordo che il software alice non andava ......
<Aizram> allora non so
<Aizram> grazie debian|wheezy
<jester-> Aizram: le minga vegia vedia, lè circa prespocc come la debian squeeze
<debian|wheezy> di nulla
<buzzyal73_> ahahah, avevo cliccato proprio il software da cd-rom... chiedo perdono per  il tempo rubato...
<Aizram> ahhh lol
<Guest6491> jester-: ma devo reimpostare tutto!!
<Guest6491> anche lo sfondo!
<jester-> Guest6491: certo che si
<Guest6491> jester-: azzz che balles
<buzzyal73_> per favore, un'ultima info: esiste un modo per apprendere tutti (o almeno qualcuno) i segreti che sono a voi noti? Voglio dire, un poveraccio che voglia cominciare a masticare di linux seriamente - vorremmo adottarlo come SO fisso per un'Associazione che si rivolge a oltre 400 famigie - come può organizzarsi un po' sistematicamente?
<jester-> Guest6491: se sacramenti il de
<Guest6491> ma non posso fare in modo che kwin si avvii da solo jester-?
<Aizram> !shell
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<ubottu-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Aizram> :P
<Aizram> uno non bastava?
<jester-> Guest6491: hai sminchiato qualcosa nelle impostazioni che kwin si avvvia di nnatura
<Aizram> !shell | buzzyal73_
<ubot-it> buzzyal73_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<ubottu-it> buzzyal73_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Aizram> :)
<Aizram> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<massimo18> lol
<Guest6491> jester-: e non posso aggiustarlo?
<Aizram> uffff
<Aizram> massimo18, :)
<massimo18> buzzyal73_: se cerchi in rete trovi tutta la documentazione che vuoi su ubuntu e linux in generale
<Guest6491> vabbè grazie jester-ma devo configurare proprio tutto....
<jester-> Guest6491: hai rinominato la .kde uscito e rientrato?
 * Aizram è in ritardissimo con il pranzo ....
<buzzyal73_> fantastico! Grazie ubot-it: grazie anche massimo 18. oltre a questa chat esiste la possibilità che qualcuno organizzi veri e propri corsi informativi? possiamo chiedere a qualcuno di seguirci passo a passo per qualche tempo? anche con incontri in sede? così da poter apprendere e passare ad altri quanto appreso?
<Guest6491> jester-: si
<Guest6491> vabbè
<Aizram> ecco ..... cosa si guadagna ad essere gentili
<jester-> Guest6491: vedi si non riconfigurare pure la ciofeca che ti ha sminchiato il de
<Guest6491> cmq ora ho le animazioni che prima non avevo..
<Guest6491> jester-: no solo l'ambiente grafico...
<massimo18> wow
<Aizram> massimo18, :(
<jester-> Guest6491: appunto quello ha sminchiato
<Guest6491> jester-: ma le animazioni che ho sono frutto di compiz?
<Aizram> kde non ha compiz
<Aizram> ha kwin
<jester-> Guest6491: kde ha le sue animazioni, sta alla larga da compiz
<Guest6491> ok
<Guest6491> lo disistallo allora
<jester-> Guest6491: guarda nelle impostazioni sistema che le vedi
<buzzyal73_> ...ho fatto una domanda tabù?
<Guest6491> ok gracias a todos
<massimo18> buzzyal73_: no ma evidentemente se nessuno ti risponde è perchè non si hanno risposte
<jester-> buzzyal73_: i wiki italiano e inglese sono pieni di documentazione basta cercare e leggere
<buzzyal73_> ah... ok, grazie a tutti comunque. buona giornata e buon pranzo
<massimo18> e in ogni caso una persona che ti segua presso la tua sede non la trovi gratuitamente
<buzzyal73_> jester: certamente, e per un utilizzo privato sono sicuramente validi, ma immagina di dover insegnare a varie classi da 20 ragazzi o più a usare ubuntu invece di MS... come convincerli se per ogni problema devi andare a cercare e ci metti una vita?
<buzzyal73_> massimo18: lo immaginavo, ma ci si può organizzare.. è proprio questo che chiedevo..
<Aizram> :(
<massimo18> buzzyal73_: una soluzione potrebbe essere che chi deve insegnare prima impara le cose
<buzzyal73_> certo, ma intanto il tempo passa... e ubuntu cambia... dalla 8.04 che usavo fino a due anni fa quotidianamente, alla 10.04 sono cambiate molte cose..
<massimo18> comunque siamo OT qui
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buzzyal73_> cmq non intaso oltre la chat e vi ringrazio
<buzzyal73_> all'infuori delle esigenze logistiche "urgenti", è bello potersi collegare e trovare ragazzi disponibili ad aiutare gli altri :)
<fleurtherock> ok nessuno mi aiuta
<homer> c'è pyhon che mi ciuccia il 50% di cpu, se lo killo che succede? non vanno le animazioni?
<homer80> che succede se piallo phyton?
<homer80> enzotib: ?
<fredd> salve, qualcuno sa come faccio a vedere se ubuntu mi riconosce tutto l' hardwere???
<jg3> qualcuno ha suggerimenti per implementare una rubrica condivisa in rete con openldap e impostazioni v3 (quelle nuove, tanto per intenderci)?
<fredd> scall, come faccio a vedere se ubuntu mi riconosce tutto l' hardwere?
<debian|wheezy> provalo da livecd e vedi se va tutto bene
<kalce> salve a tutti
<kalce> ho sentito
<kalce> uso ubuntu 10.04 e ho sentito parlare bene di libre office ma nell ubuntu softweare centre e nel gestore pacchetti non lo trovo..... mi potete dire se c' è una repositery che posso aggiungere per trovarlo?
<Scall> fredd: solitamente riconosce tutto l'hardware, è raro che non riconosca qualcosa a quanto ne so. Le uniche cose che potrebbero non funzionare per mancanza di driver (e specifiche tecniche) forniti dai produttori sono stampanti, pennette wi-fi, e alcuni dispositivi usb come joypad o webcam. Infatti prima di comprare questi tipi di hardware è sempre meglio informarsi se sono disponibili i driver per GNU/Linux. Per
<Scall>  verificare la compatibilità delle stampanti esiste questo sito -> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<fredd> scall, il punto è che non mi fa masterizzare
<fredd> mi da errore
<Scall> fredd: che software utilizzi? e che errore ti da?
<fredd> uso brasero e l'errore che mi da è questo:
<fredd> scall: "Errore durante la registrazione, SCSI error on write (0,16):[3 73 03] Power calibration area error
<frigOvuotO> ci risiamo http://paste.ubuntu.com/588598/
<Scall> fredd: con il mio masterizzatore funziona bene Brasero, tuttavia ho sentito che con alcuni masterizzatori può non funzionare bene. Ti consiglio di scaricare il software "K3b" dal software center, e vedere se con quello funziona.
<fredd> scall ci provo
<Scall> fredd: ok, facci sapere
<fredd> scall, mi dice: "Error: Elapsed time: 30 seconds"
<samed87> ciao a tutti buonasera
<samed87> ho installato il nuovo ubuntu versione 11 ancora in test
<samed87> e volevo chiedervi due domande abbastanza veloci uno a riguardo del gnu grub 1.99
<Scall> fredd: questo errore te lo dice con K3b?
<samed87> da dove si modifica ?
<Scall> samed87: leggi nel wiki, viene spiegato tutto -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<fredd> scall, si, e mi dice anche: OPC failed. Probabbly the writer does not like medium.
<samed87> grazie
<tazmania149> ciao a tutti. ho dovuto formattare il disco fisso e reinstallare ubuntu 10.10 desktop. tutto ok, tranne la chiavetta wifi. prima andava senza che configurassi niente, ora non rileva nessuna rete. ho una sitecom wl 352
<tazmania149> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Scall> fredd: oltre GNU/Linux hai altri sistemi operativi installati nel tuo computer?
<fredd> scall, si nell' altra partizione ho windows
<tazmania149> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588606/ il post di lsusb
<Scall> fredd: con Windows funziona il masterizzatore? Per escludere che non funzioni bene.
<fredd> scall, dovrei provare
<fredd> ci provo
<vito55> Buongiorno
<vito55> vorrei porre un quesito
<vito55> Ho un problema di audio
<vito55> appena installato Ubunto l'audio andava
<vito55> poi ha smesso
<vito55> nella stringa di comandi ho digitato sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<frigOvuotO> raga non visualizzo il terminale. non si apre il software-center e neanche il gestore pacchetti
<frigOvuotO> raga non visualizzo il terminale. non si apre il software-center e neanche il gestore pacchetti
<vito55> per due volte tutto ha funzionato a meraviglia
<vito55> alla terza volta nulla è più cambiato
<vito55> questa è la risposta del terminale
<vito55> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/vito/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/vito/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer sn
<buzzyal73> ciao a tutti, volevo dirvi che ho risolto il problema dell'audio su pc toshiba nb205 e ubuntu 10.04
<miche> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi può aiutare nella registrazione da streaming?
<frigospento> ciao
<frigospento> non mi parte ubuntu ora sono con la livecd
<frigospento> cosa mi suggerite  di fare please?
<skashar> c'è un comando che mi stampa a video tutti i sotto path che ci sono in una cartella?
<skashar> in pratica un pwd ricorsivo :D
<frigospento> skashar cosa posso fare per far ripartire ubuntu?
<skashar> prima di tutto devi dare più info ...
<frigospento> non si apre
<skashar> ma si è spento normalmente?
<skashar> su questa macchina hai solo lin o anche win?
<frigospento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588621/
<skashar> mi dispiace non so come aiutarti
<frigospento> figurati
<frigospento> grazie cmq
<frigospento> se usassi finmix x andare in root e facessi: fsck /dev/sdb1 e poi fsck -f /dev/sdb1  =???
<skashar> prova
<frigospento> non so forse avevo risolto cosi l altra volta....
<frigospento> si provo a dopo
<xalo> ciao a tutti non riesco a connettermi ad una rete ad hoc con la mia chiavetta wifi D-Link DWA-140 un aiuto?
<xalo> nessuno?
<frigOvuotO> siii
<frigOvuotO> ora però devo risolvere il software-center
<loman> salve
<loman> qualcuno usa il tslicent di ubuntu per caso ed è in vena di quesiti? :)
<loman> vorrei cambiare l'hotkey ctrl alt enter per il fullscreen perchè è lo stesso che mi serve sul sistema remoto
<loman> se qualcuno ha idea di come fare.. lo ringrazio per l'illuminazione
<loman> intanto continuo a cercare sul web..anche se non sto trovando molto
<expectable> uso ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua in italiano... dopo aver installato polacco... ora il menu è 1 misto tra italiano inglese polacco . ho provato a rimuovere / reinstallare le lingue ma senza risultato... come posso risolvere?
<expectable> uso ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua in italiano, dopo aver installato polacco... ora il menu è 1 misto tra italiano inglese polacco . ho provato a rimuovere / reinstallare le lingue ma senza risultato... come posso risolvere?
<Matt_91> expectable: Sitema -> Preferenze -> Supporto lingue
<expectable> Matt_91: già fatto + volte ma rimane 1 misto tra inglese italiano polacco
<Matt_91> expectable: guarda che compaia italiano in tutte le scelte
<Matt_91> expectable: e subito dopo English
<expectable> Matt_91: confermo compare in tutte le scelte anke se compare ita_swizzera anke
<Matt_91> expectable: nella linguetta "Lingua" ci sei? c'è la finestra dove dovresti avere scritto: Italiano(Italia)      Italiano      English(United Kingdom)   English
<Matt_91> expectable: li poi trasinare, se hai il polacco prima dell 'inglese trascinalo in fondo
<expectable> c è ita , ita svizzera , english
<Matt_91> expectable: schiacciato Applica Globalmente?
<expectable> yes
<Matt_91> expectable: se vai in Installa/rimuovi c'è spuntato solamente inglese e italiano?
<expectable> yes
<expectable> ho provato anke a flaggare solo italiano ma... nulla
<Matt_91> expectable: hai provato a spuntare la voce "Traduzioni" nel spoiler "Componenti:" ?
<expectable> yes ma rimane ita english polacco
<expectable> 1 misto a secondo delle voci menu
<expectable> alcune voci menu sono english alcune italiano alcune polacco
<expectable> seconda*
<Matt_91> expectable: anche avendo riavviato?
<expectable> yes
<Matt_91> expectable: la cosa è strana, io non so cosa dirti, mi spiace
<expectable> infatti... MOLTO strano... d solito, funzionava flaggando english+riawio e poi flaggando ita+riawio
<expectable> Matt_91: se mi segui spieghi passo passo , se vuoi, c ri provo
<Matt_91> expectable: caso mai se non hai fatto grandi personalizzazioni potresti provare a resettare i pannelli, perchè da come ho capito sono solo i menù del pannello in lingua mista, giusto?
<expectable> Matt_91: i menu app > risorse > sistema
<Matt_91> expectable: un attimo...
<Matt_91> expectable: allora io in questo momento non sono su gnome, caso mai dovresti provare a vedere se nelle impostazioni del menù di gnome c'è il pulstante reser o qualcosa di simile
<Matt_91> *reset
<Matt_91> expectable: trovato niente? altrimenti ci sarebbe un metodo più drastico che resetta tutte le impostazioni di gnome
<expectable> owero? quale modo drastico?
<Matt_91> expectable: consisterebbe nel rinominare ed eventualmente se tutto va bene successivamente eliminare la configurazione di gnome
<Matt_91> expectable: questo sempre che tu non abbia grandi personalizzazioni che ti premono
<expectable> vbb mi accontenterò d aspettare 11.04 sperando ke risolva,,, è 1 kzt xò sta cosa ke nn si può cambiar la lingua + agevolmente senza bisogno d riawiare ecc.
<Matt_91> expectable: ti cambia anche l'ambiente desktop in 11.04 non c'è più gnome, c'è unity :)
<expectable> cmq in questo momento ho nell ordine: ita (italia) - ita (svizzera) - english (australia, usa, ecc.) tanti english
<expectable> be speriamo sia migliore nel gestir le lingue unity
<expectable> be speriamo ke unity sia migliore d gnome nel gestir le lingue
<expectable> altra cosa strana quando tolgo flag da english nn mi accetta la pw anke se è corretta vbb
<DragoRosso1982_> per non riavviare tutte le volte e cambiare lingua dovresti fare il logout e li scegli la lingua
<expectable> LI dove?
<DragoRosso1982_> nel menu di login
<Matt_91> expectable: questo perchè cambia nche il layaut della tastiera, invece dovresti tenerla in italiano quella
<expectable> e come faccio a tenerlo in ita?
<Matt_91> expectable: se gli vai a cambiare le impostazioni della tastiera....
<Matt_91> al login gli devi sempre lasciare italiano
<DragoRosso1982_> expectable:io lo scelgo sempre in fase di installazione in ogni caso lo trovi in sistema->preferenze->tastiera e li sotto layouts selezioni la lingua
<Matt_91> expectable: mi riferisco alla tastiera, no alla linuga, quella la puoi cambiare
<Matt_91> DragoRosso1982_: se non erro c'è da impostare pure al login o sbaglio?
<expectable> al login mi kiede solo pw no lingua
<DragoRosso1982_> si penso che o fai una o fai l'altra, ma in entrambi icasi una condizioni l'altra, come dicevo io per non sbagliare la imposto in fase di installazione anche se ho il sistema in lingua inglese
<DragoRosso1982_> quando clicki sul nome utente guarda infondo e vedrai che trovi dei sottomenu a tendina per la lingua e la tastiera
<ginosal> salve a tutti! è un po' che l'update manager non mi propone nuovi kernel. l'attuale per me è 2.6.32-27-generic, ma non è un po' "troppo vecchio"? certo, potrei installarli di mia iniziativa, ma perché non me li propone?
<Matt_91> ginosal: mi pare che cisia il 2.6.35 se non erro
<Matt_91> ginosal: io per non sbagliarmi mi sono compilato il 2.6.8.1 :D
<ginosal> grazie mille Matt_91, ma quel che non capisco è: perché non mi propone nuovi kernel il gestore degli aggiornamenti? prima lo faceva :(
<Matt_91> ginosal: ma dipenda anche dalle impostazioni degli aggiornamenti che ai messo tu, comunque se tutto funziona bene, non c'è bisogno dell'aggiornamento del kernel
<jester-> sera
<ginosal> Matt_91: quindi se tutto va bene così per quel che ho installato, non me li proporrà mai?
<DragoRosso1982_> sera
<Matt_91> ginosal: te li propone se ci sono problemi di sicurezza ecc.. ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<ginosal> Matt_91: 10.10
<Matt_91> te jester- sai l'ultiomo aggiornamento del kernel disponibile per la 10.10, che io sto avanzando  :D
<andrea1> ho installato firefox 4 su ubuntu 10.04 , ora pero' vorrei ritornare alla versione precedente, come faccio?
<Aizram> togli la nuova e metti la vecchia :)
<jester-> Matt_91: -28-generic
<Matt_91> jester-: ma il 2.6.32-28 ?
<jester-> Matt_91: in karmic è 35-28
<ginosal> jester-, io ho 2.6.32-27... secondo te è normale o c'è qualcosa che non va? non mi propone i nuovi kernel
<ginosal> jester-, su lucid
<ginosal> jester-, scusa, maverick
<Matt_91> jester-: a ecco, quindi ricordavo bene ginosal
<Matt_91> non so perchè ho fatto il tab iniziale a jester
<jester-> ginosal: sudo apt-get intall linux-image-generic linux-hearders-genric
<jester-> linux-hearders-generic
<ginosal> jester-, grazie
<ginosal> mi sta installando il 35-28
<ginosal> jester-, scusa se sono di legno e non capisco -.- , ma perché non l'ha fatto da solo? o meglio: perché non me l'ha proposto?
<jester-> ginosal: perchè non avevi installato i metapacchetti linux-image-generic e hearders
<jester-> sono quelli che tengono aggironato
<frafrafra> hello!
<ginosal> grazie jester- , effettivamente c'era solo headers
<ginosal> grazie a tutti, ciao
<davide_> aiuz ho immagine rovesciata con skype ubuntu 10.10 è un problema di quel notebook quà chiedo asus x52f prime c'era winwos 7 64 bit tutto regolare ;;;aiuto
<davide_> niente vado  scusate
<Smokingbianco> CIao a tutti, avrei bisogno di supporto per i driver grafici della mia scheda video
<Smokingbianco> ieri stavo parlando con jester
<Smokingbianco> jester, ci sei?
<Smokingbianco> se c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare gliene sarei davvero grato
<jester-> Smokingbianco: cu fu
<Smokingbianco> ti ricordi di me?
<jester-> Smokingbianco: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build essential
<jester-> Smokingbianco: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build-essential
<jester-> Smokingbianco: sudo apt-get install reinstall dkms nvidia-current
<jester-> Smokingbianco: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms nvidia-current
<jester-> fangul
<Smokingbianco> grazie mille! devo riavviare ora?
<Smokingbianco> jester, ma ciò che mi hai fatto installare in cosa consiste? scusa, ma sono proprio nuovo di questo mondo..
<Smokingbianco> riavvio...
<frigOvuotO> scusate raga non mi esce piu il soft-center
<frigOvuotO> Generazione albero delle dipendenze... 50% si è bloccato
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588689/
<roby_> buzzyal73,
<Steeler> un mio amico non riesce a connettersi da ubuntu, il router è nuovo.
<Steeler> qualche consiglio?
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti ho una console da dj control mp3 e2 della hercules perchè non mi funziona
<alexx100i> sulla home come faccio a vedere i file nascosti ??
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, ciao, sulla home come faccio a vedere i file nascosti ??
<PaoloRotolo> alexx100i, visualizza → File nascosti
<alexx100i> PaoloRotolo, haha grazie scusami perchè c'era una scorciatoia
<maddler> Steeler: che vuol dire che non riesce a connettersi?
<Steeler> maddler, ha linea ma non nagiva
<Steeler> maddler, ha linea ma non naviga
<maddler> Steeler: l'IP viene assegnato correttamente?
<maddler> usa il DHCP?
<maddler> il DNS e` assegnato?
<Steeler> maddler, l'ha usato niente, cmq domani vado da lui.
<maddler> Steeler: cioe`... potrebbe essere praticamente di tutto...
<maddler> Steeler: il consiglio e`: "verifica la configurazione della rete"
<Steeler> maddler, si domani ci smanetto io
<maddler> eh
<brisky> buonasera a tutti
<brisky> quanlche anima pia mi puo aiutare? sul mio acer aspire one usavo maverick e quando ho fatto l'upgrade natty, mi parte senza l'interfaccia grafica, cioè ora solo a riga di comando...
<brisky> nessuno^_^?
<itachisan> ehi ho un problema nell'upgrade
<itachisan> di natty
<brisky> idem
<brisky> appena fatto l'upgrade mi parte in terminale
<brisky> tu?
<itachisan> anche ma si blocca sul calcolo dei cambiamenti
<itachisan> come fare? T.T
<brisky> io a un certo punto mi si è impallata la dock di unity mentre navigavo in attesa che finisse l'upgrade
<brisky> non riuscivo a fare nulla e ho riavviato
<brisky> ora mi parte tutto da terminale
<itachisan> mi dice da terminale che non beccava le risorse online
<itachisan> ...
<itachisan> però xD
<brisky> sono un newbie in linux
<brisky> e da terminale non riesco a capirci molto
<brisky> sai come si lancia la interfaccia grafica da terminale?
<itachisan> asp...
<itachisan> era gdm
<itachisan> sudo gdm start
<itachisan> forse
<brisky> ora provo
<brisky> mi dice failed to acquiere il display manager
<brisky> =_=
<itachisan> xD
<brisky> mah ora sta lavorando
<itachisan> mi dispiace non sono così abile
<brisky> ho laciato il comando suggerito
<itachisan> provata la gui di emergenza?
<brisky> ora mi sta installandi file di config con il comdando che gli ho dato
<brisky> come funziona la gui?
<brisky> che se quando ha finit non funziona provo
<brisky> va beh scarichero la iso e provo a recuperla da li
<brisky> notte a tutti
<frigOvuotO> software-center e gestore pacchetti bloccati, il primo non si apre il secondo si blocca....
<_Crow_> sera gente
<_Crow_> volevo un'info
<_Crow_> sto cercando un programma per la gestione di un'azienda
<_Crow_> stampare fatture, gestire clienti ecc
<_Crow_> su ubuntu si trova qualcosa
<xalo> ciao a tutti, ho una D-Link DWA-140 che non si connette alle reti ad hoc
<xalo> qualche aiuto??
<xalo> nessuno??
<xaloxi> ciao ho una D-Link DWA-140 che non si connette alle reti ad hoc, qualche aiuto??
<xaloxi> niente?
<BetaBrain> sera e ciao a tutti
<xaloxi> nessuno mi aiuta?
<fredd> non riesco a masterizzare sia con ubuntu sia con windows
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<frigOvuotO> albero delle dipendenze si ferma al 50%
<ilsant0> hi all
<ilsant0> ragazzi ho installato su un netbook la ubu 10.10 netbook remix...
<ilsant0> non mi piace l'interfaccia posso passare a quella normale ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-03
<ilsant0> trovato nel login ;)
<frigOvuotO> help!!
<frigOvuotO>  non si apre nemmeno cosi ---> sudo gksu software-center
<frigOvuotO> dpkg: qualche altro processo detiene il blocco sul database di stato
<Nameless> hi there
<Nameless> qualcuno vivo?
<OverMe> no
<Nameless> :P
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa devo modificare per impostare che all apertura del terminale mi esce una scritta ... t
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<seawolf> alnuvola devi inserire export PAGER=most
<seawolf> #echo -e "Quello che vuoi venga scritto"
<seawolf> nel file .bashrc della tua home
<seawolf> togli il #davanti a echo
<seawolf> ops basta solo echo -e "Quello che vuoi venga scritto" alla file del file e riavvia il terminale
<alexx100i> giorno a tutti
<alexx100i> per caso qualcuno di voi ha un asus z9200 ?
<alexx100i> o mi sa aiutare ?
<jester-> alexx100i: forse se descrivi il problema
<alexx100i> jester, ho un asus z9200 solo che ho letto che riesce a supportare 60/80 GB di hark disk possibile io ora ne voglio comprare un altro  ma da 320 GB
<jester-> alexx100i: intendi l'hd interno?
<alexx100i> jester, si scusa non ho specificato
<jester-> alexx100i: sempre che abbia un normale hd lo cambi con uno dello stesso tipo piu grande
<alexx100i> jester, si
<jester-> alexx100i: quindi dove sta il problema?
<jester-> alexx100i: basta che sia un hd da 2.5 pollici
<alexx100i> jester, che ho letto che non gli posso mettere 320 GB de hard disk perchè ne supporta 60/80 è possibile ?
<jester-> alexx100i: mi pare strano che il bios supporti hd piu grandi
<jester-> di solito il bios se me frega
<jester-> alexx100i: sempre cha abbai un normale hd e non un sd
<jester-> che abbia*
<alexx100i> normale hd
<jester-> alexx100i: vedi un po sul manuale del pc
<jester-> di solito c'è come cambiare ram e dischi
<jester-> e ci sono pure le specifiche
<alexx100i> ok grazie lo stesso
<alexx100i> Peace, ciao
<xalo> ciao a tutti non riesco a connettermi ad una rete ad hoc con una D-Link DWA-140, un adattatore wifi usb
<xalo> un aiuto???
<jester-> xalo: la rete ad-hoc la vedi
<jester-> ?
<xalo> si si è la rete che creo nello stesso pc dove ho collegato l'adattatore
<jester-> xalo: creare la rete non è la stessa cosa di connettersi a una rete esistente, ma per creare la rete ad-hoc la scheda wifi o il driver deve supportare la trasmissione dati
<xalo> jester-: ok e non è possibile fare qualcosa??
<jester-> xalo: se l'adattore non supporta non penso
<xalo> comunque non si connette nemmeno alle reti ad hoc perché ho provato condividendo da un altro pc
<jester-> xalo: se la ad-hoc è visibile e rilevata dovrebbe connettersi
<davide_> immagine rovesciata aiuz....
<xalo> jester-: invece non va proprio, c'è un altro modo per condividere la rete??
<jester-> xalo: usare un router wifi o abbinare un access point al router normale
<xalo> in realtà ci sono i drivers proprietari nel sito ralink ma non sono mai riuscito a farli andare
<jester-> xalo: con cosa sei connesso a internet
<xalo> jester-: con un modem usb 3g
<jester-> xalo: le chavette sceme tanto alla moda?
<xalo> per quello volevo trasformare il pc in un access point
<jester-> chiavette*
<xalo> si si sceme non tanto ma alla moda in effetti si
<jester-> sceme perchè col cellofono in bluetooth prende meglio, non ingombra e costa un casso
<jester-> xalo: vedi un po sul sito aircrack se c'è il driver che va in monitor per il tuo addatore
<jester-> xalo: ma la penna wifi funza almeno?
<xalo> ma infatti uso anche il cell solo che la chiavetta è più comoda perché la lascio sempre attaccata ;)
<xalo> jester-: si si la penna funziona
<davide_> <jester>mi aiuti
<jester-> xalo: hai messo su la ad-hoc con network manager?
<jester-> davide_: a fare che
<xalo> jester-: si ma anche infrastruttura e nulla
<davide_> <jester> ho immagine rovesciata con skype ho ubunut 10.10 mi serve per lavoro e studio non riesco a capire la distro è una delle ultime
<jester-> xalo: prova a installare firestarter e a fare uina normale condivisione sulla wlan0
<xalo> jester-: ora provo
<jester-> davide_: mi pare che qualche giorno fa si era scoperto che il tuo pc, asus se ricordo bene, monta la cam al contrario e in winzoz la raddrizza il driver, quindi dovresti cercare nei forum ubuntu italino e inglese per tipo di pc non che un gogol
<jester-> xalo: o usare iptables
<jester-> !condivisione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<jester-> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<xalo> jester-: sto provando firestarter
<homer80> qualcuno usa kde? non riesco ad installare il tema, me lo scarica ma e lo installa ma non c'è poi in elenco per impostarlo
<xalo> jester-: firestarter mi dice che non può attivare il firewall perché la scheda di rete non è pronta
<jester-> xalo: sicuro cha la scheda funzi?
<xalo> si si certo
<jester-> xalo: iwconfig la vede?
<jester-> xalo: dai ip fisso alla wifi
<xalo> jester-: si si vede tutto alla perfezione
<jester-> e i dns
<xalo> jester-: ok come faccio??
<jester-> xalo: da network manager
<xalo> jester-: creo una rete e assegno ip e dns
<jester-> xalo: non una rete ma metti la scheda in manuale in ipv4
<jester-> Holden: conosci le reti ad-hoc?
<xalo> jester-: ok, per gatewai e dns che metto??
<Holden> jester-, si, ho letto qualcosa
<jester-> xalo: gateway niente
<xalo> dns?
<jester-> Holden: potresti controllare xalo se ha fatto giusto? prende con internetkey e vorrebbe mettere su la ad-hoc con penna usb
<jester-> xalo: 8.8.8.8
<xalo> senza gatewai non mi fa applicare..
<Holden> jester-, il problema non credo sia settare la connessione (che basta provare con dei ping), ma settare il routing
<jester-> xalo: metti lo stesso ip suo
<xalo> le modifiche, forse non ho fatto i passaggi giusti
<xalo> jester-: fatto e non si connette
<jester-> Holden: sempre che poi l'adattatore o il driver supportino il tutto
<Holden> jester-, si infatti
<Holden> jester-, sarebbe più semplice col cavo
<jester-> Holden: sicuro
<jester-> xalo: prova a installare wicd e a togliere network-manger e network-manager gnome e poi orovi a creare la ad-hoc con wicd
<jester-> provi*
<jester-> xalo: no che hai la penna
<jester-> wicd non supporta
<Holden> xalo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<jester-> installalo senza togliere niente
<xalo1> jester-: mi è saltata la connessione
<jester-> xalo1: <Holden> xalo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc che gli ammaregani sono meno casinisti
<xalo1> jester-: ok provo allora a seguire la procedura e poi farò sapere, ti ringrazio
<jester-> ringrazia Holden che ha scovato il link
<xalo1> Holden: grazie per il link!
<Holden> xalo1, di niente
<xalo1> proprio per il chipset ralink maca qualcosa, comunque provo e poi farò sapee
<homer80> è possibile rintracciare il percorso di un programma da riga di comando?^
<Holden> homer80, which nomeprogramma
<snake_> buongiorno,e buona domenica
<homer80> es ho bisogno di rintracciare il percorso di chrome così lo aggiungo a kooldock Holden
<Peace-> type programma
<Holden> homer80, dpkg -L nomepacchetto | grep bin
<homer80> ok
<homer80> provo tutti e due i metodi
<homer80> grx
<homer80> grz
<Peace-> homer80: con type fai prima
<homer80> ok
<snake_> qualcuno di voi sa come si salvano i comandi midi (in particolare i pulsanti start -stop)?
<Peace-> snake_: loquisci meglio si capisce na fava
<homer80> Peace-: una volta rintracciato il percorso dovrei indicare l'eseguibile, di solito che estenzione hanno
<Peace-> non hanno estensione
<Peace-> homer80: orco cane ma sei qui da un bel po eh... e daje
<Peace-> homer80: cazzo usiamo anche il tab...
<homer80> Peace-: io sono un utilizzatore ignorante, faccio un altro mestiere non l'informatico...
<Peace-> homer80: guarda va che non ti fa male... http://blip.tv/file/2996177?filename=Nowardev-AutocompletamentoDelTerminale450.flv
<homer80> ok
<homer80> so il tab che funzione ha
<Holden> homer80, il 95% delle persone qui non fa l'informatico
<snake_> Peace- : ho lmms aperto+behringer bcf2000 (controller midi esterno) imposto i comandi fader e push-encoder,salvo il tutto,ravvio lmms e tutto rimane in memoria,e va tutto ok!! se invece aggiungo il comando assegnato ad un pulsante della behringer es: SOLO O MUTE ,il comando non rimane in memoria al prossimo riavvio,ma solo i fader e i push encoder!perche?
<homer80> Holden: a me interessa solo sapere che estenzione hanno gli eseguibili, visto che devo indicarto per impostare kooldock
<homer80> Holden: io non ho moltissimo tempo da dedicarci eh
<jester-> homer80: gli eseguibili stanno in /usr/bin di solito
<Holden> homer80, in linux gli eseguibili non hanno nessuna estensione, come puoi vedere facendo "ls -l /usr/bin"
<jester-> linux se ne frega delle estensioni
<Holden> homer80, linux non usa il sistema delle estensioni per identificare un file come fa windows
<homer80> jester-: ma se apro la cartella di mozilla poi ci sono una miriade di file, uno sarà l'eseguibile
<jester-> homer80: l'eseguibile che viene lanciato è /usr/bin/firefx
<homer80> ok jester-
<jester-> che poi è un simlink
<snake_> Peace- : praticamente devo riassegnare ad ogni riavvio di lmms i comandi CC dei pulsanti!!sono più di 300!!una perdita di tempo enorme.non sò se mi comprendi
<Holden> homer80, holden@rye:~$ type firefox
<Holden> firefox è /usr/bin/firefox
<homer80> ok
<Peace-> snake_: non uso lmms
<homer80> capito
<jester-> homer80: e non è questione di essere informatico o no ma di prendere qualche appunto
<homer80> jester-: lo so
<snake_> crispius non riesco a trovare soluzione!!ho girato mezza freenode!!
<jester-> fino a che non ti entrano a memoria
<Peace-> snake_: ma è un software gtk ?
<Peace-> parrebbe di no
<Peace-> e infatti non lo è
<snake_> lmms (linux multimedia studio)
<Peace-> snake_: ma non ci sono le opzioni ?
<snake_> Peace- : non so se è gtk
<Peace-> snake_: non è gtk è qt
<Peace-> chiaramente si capisce dall interfaccia e icone
<Peace-> snake_:  ma lui ti parte senza i pulsanti che avevi impostato ?
<snake_> Peace- : opzioni di salvataggio?
<Peace-> snake_: ci dovrebbe essser eun file di configurazione
<Peace-> snake_: per esempio dolphin è questo
<Peace-> snake_: ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<snake_> Peace- : si parte tutto, però non si ricorda che io ho impostato i pulsanti,si ricorda solamente i fader e i potenziometri (volume- e rotelline)
<Peace-> snake_: si si ho ben capito
<Peace-> snake_: vediamo se in rete accennano al problema
<Peace-> snake_: prova un po avedere se esiste un file di configurazioen da qualche parte
<Peace-> nella tua home
<snake_> ok
<Peace-> snake_: .kde ti ricordo che è una cartella nasscosta
<snake_> uso gnome
<Peace-> lo stesso
<Peace-> è un programma qt
<Peace-> di solito salvano sempre in .kde
<Peace-> non per niente ho chiesto
<snake_> ok ci sono 4 file
<Peace-> ehheheeh
<Peace-> cosa vedi
<snake_> 2 cartelle e 2 file di testo
<homer80> cmq moxilla mi segnala che è in usr/bin ma quando lo cerco da kooldock non c'è!
<jester-> homer80: ls /usr/bin/firefox che dice
<homer80> mi ridà ls /usr/bin/firefox
<Peace-> kooldock non è neanche piu supportata
<Peace-> su kde4
<Peace-> cosa la usi a fare
<Peace-> usa cairo dock
<Peace-> e santa pace
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<homer80> ah Peace- non lo sapevo
<homer80> provo con cairo dock e spero sia più facile configurarla
<snake_> Peace- : questo cache-snake-HP-Compaq-6720s  socket-snake-HP-Compaq-6720s
<snake_> share                        tmp-snake-HP-Compaq-6720s
<homer80> Peace-: si avvia solo da terminale però...
<Peace-> ma signore
<Peace-> vai sulla barretta di kde
<Peace-> va...
<homer80> eh
<Peace-> cerca un po cairo dock
<Peace-> cmq homer80 non vai da nessuna parte se non ti impegni
<homer80> Peace-: non l'ho mai fatte ste cose
<Peace-> eh allora ti svegli
<Peace-> io ti ho dato il suggerimento ma la balia non la faccio
<Peace-> salut
<homer80> ok grz
<homer80> Peace-: che ci stai a fare sul canale di aiuto?
<Peace-> homer80: aiuto i principianti
<Peace-> non quelli che cercano l aiuto dopo anni di uso
<homer80> Peace-: se non ho tempo da dedicare come imparo?
<Peace-> homer80: leggendo
<Peace-> imparando dagli errori
<Peace-> leggendo wiki
<homer80> e il tempo?
<Peace-> non è un problema mio , un sistema operativo come linux richiede tempo
<Peace-> se non lo hai meglio usare altro
<homer80> Peace-: appunto io non ce l'ho
<Peace-> allora usa windows o mac
<homer80> cmq vedo di risolvere da me
<homer80> poi tutta la dc è su ubuntu io uso kde
<Peace-> esiste la documentazione kde
<Peace-> che nessuno mai si degna di leggere
<Peace-> homer80: http://userbase.kde.org/Welcome_to_KDE_UserBase/it
<xalo1> ciao ho disinstallato ndiswrapper e ora non mi riconosce più la scheda wifi cosa posso fare??
<xalo1> mi ricordo ci fosse qualcosa da cancellare ma non ricordo cosa di preciso
<Peace-> xalo1:
<Peace-> xalo1: innanzi tutto perche hai disinstallato ndiswapper
<xalo1> perché la mia scheda wifi non mi permette di condividere la rete e volevo fare una prova
<xalo1> mi ricordo che dovevo cancellare una cartella ma non la ritrovo
<xalo1> se cancellassi tutto ciò che riguarda ndiswrapper??
<jester-> xalo1: con il wrapper la hd-hoc non va di sicuro
<xalo1> jester-: ahahah ciao...ho solo fatto una prova
<jester-> xalo1: disinstallalo
<xalo1> jester-: già fatto ma ora non mi vede più la scheda
<jester-> xalo1: prova a installare linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<jester-> xalo1: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<xalo1> mi dice che non esiste ndiswrappe
<jester-> riavvia
<Bulldozer28> ciao...quando entro in ubuntu non parte più l'audio di ingresso...qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta su come sistemarlo?
<Bulldozer28> funzionava fino all'altro ieri, non capisco...
<Peace-> avrai upgradato qualche cosa
<Peace-> o modificato qualche impostazione
<Bulldozer28> ehmmmmm :-) risolto, mi vergogno persino a dirlo, mi ero dimenticato gli auricolari collegati :-P
<Peace-> figo
<davide_> ho la web cam integrata la mia immagine è rovesciata con skype su ubuntu 10.10 asus x52f aiuz
<alex99> ciao perchè quando da ubuntu software center provo ad installare un pacchetto mi risponde 2blocco dei pacchetti non riuscito"? grazie
<Peace-> alex99: perche hai due istanze di installazione
<Peace-> su linux non se po
<davide_> <alex99> lo stesso  com mè in ana lan azindale  con firefox navigo. mentre con apt-get non riesco ad aggiornare niente
<alex99> cioè? scusa ma sto imparando "linux" ? che significa?
<alex99> davide: ma questo è il mio pc di casa è collegato ad internet e basta. come posso fare?
<Peace-> chiudi tutti i programmi aperti tranne irc
<Peace-> vabbe
<Bulldozer28> quante schede riuscite a tenere aperte con firefox?
<davide_> il pacchetto non è più nel repository fai una ricerca con google metti il nome del pacchetto che cerchi
<Peace-> Bulldozer28: dipende dalla cpu e dalla ram
<Bulldozer28> t8100 e 4 gb...
<Peace-> davide_: diverse persone hano il tuo stesso problema http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=skype+su+ubuntu+10.10+asus+x52f+aiuz#sclient=psy&hl=it&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=Rt1&channel=cs&source=hp&q=skype+su+ubuntu+10.10+asus+x52f++&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=75ff57e36eb3d8b
<Bulldozer28> perchè anche quando ne ho 3 o 4 capita le volte che si blocca per 1 o 2 sec poi si sblocca...
<alex99> peace: fatto!
<Peace-> Bulldozer28: con altri browser hai provato ?
<Bulldozer28> no volevo vedere se era un problema che aveva anche qualcun altro...
<Bulldozer28> azz ma non c'è opera per ubuntu?
<Peace-> Bulldozer28: certo che c'è opera
<Peace-> io uso chromium in realta..
<Peace-> ma ho anche opera
<Bulldozer28> non lo trovo nell'ubuntu center
<Peace-> ovvio
<Peace-> perche non ci sono i repository
<Peace-> Bulldozer28: curiosita usi gnome giusto ?
<davide_> vado salve a tutti
<Bulldozer28> penso di si...come lo capisco? sono ancora all'inizio, ho ubuntu da una settimana...
<Scall> Bulldozer28: a me con Firefox e Ubuntu 10.10 non si blocca il pc, è piuttosto strano. Quanta memoria ram ha il tuo pc?
<Bulldozer28> 4gb
<Loscare> ciao a tutti sono nuovo..
<Loscare> chi mi da una dritta
<Loscare> ??
<Scall> Bulldozer28: comunque potrebbe essere anche uno script che non risponde presente in una delle pagine web che hai aperto che causa questo rallentamento, almeno penso. Prova a vedere se aprendo più schede di siti diversi, o di uno stesso sito, se c'è ugualmente un rallenamento.
<Scall> *rallentamento
<Scall> Loscare: chiedi pure, chi saprà rispondere ti aiuterà
<Peace-> Bulldozer28: prova anche kubuntu  se ti garba
<Loscare> ho appena inst ubuntu e lo stavo aggiornando con prog che usavo prima
<Loscare> ..ma nn riesco a int un file exe per sincr il blackberry
<Bulldozer28> beh prima di mettermi a cambiar sistema passando a kubuntu volevo un po' imparare e smanettare linux con questo...
<Loscare> probabilmete è molto stupida come dom
<Loscare> ma volevo sapere come aprire o convertire un file exe per windows su ubuntu
<Scall> Loscare: i file con estensione "exe" sono eseguibili per il sistema operativo Windows, non per GNU/Linux, per questa doppio cliccandolo non accade nulla.
<Loscare> ok, chiaro
<Scall> Loscare: non è possibile convertirlo a quanto ne so
<Loscare> quindi nn posso fare nulla o c'è unmodo per aggirare il problema
<alex99> ciao, come posso sbloccare il gestore pacchetti? dove trovo info su questo problema?
<Scall> Loscare: dovresti informarti se esiste una versione del programma per GNU/Linux. Oppure utilizzare un programma alternativo.
<Loscare> ok, grazie. adesso mi attivo
<Bartoloni> Loscare, ma che programma e'?
<Bartoloni> ah ok per il backberry
<Loscare> il classico cd di syncronizzazione del cellulare con il pc
<Loscare> solo che la versione fornita è per windows
<Loscare> adesso lo cerco nel sito uff
<Bartoloni> ok, ma prima di ogni caso bisognerebbe avere il driver per Linux del Blackberry..
<Bulldozer28> ho scaricato il deb di opera e l'ho aperto con l'ubuntu center...
<Bulldozer28> me lo installa però finita l'installazione non mi compare il pulsante rimuovi ma reinstalla, vuol dire che non l'ha installato bene?
<Scall> Bulldozer28: suppongo di sì, ma non ne sono certo. Prova a cliccare "reinstalla".
<Bulldozer28> ritorna ancora reinstalla...
<Scall> Bulldozer28: in Applicazioni -> Internet, trovi il lanciatore di Opera?
<Bulldozer28> si
<Bulldozer28> l'unica pecca di opera che ho notato quando l'ho usato su seven, è che capitano ancora siti che non sono perfettamente compatibili con quel browser...
<Bulldozer28> Scall comunque mi sono accorto che non è proprio un problema di script con firefox perchè succede anche sulla pagina di google...
<Scall> Bulldozer28: allora non saprei davvero...
<Bulldozer28> è strano perchè ripeto il sistema ce l'ho da 10 giorni ed è una cosa che ho notato subito dall'inizio...ho provato anche ad aggiornarlo alla 4 ma il problema è rimasto...
<Bulldozer28> vabbè ora ho messo opera
<Scall> Bulldozer28: con Opera non succede?
<Bulldozer28> non lo so l'ho appena installato da 5 minuti...ti farò sapere magari domani, lasciamelo provare mezza giornata...:-)
<manuyasm> hola
<lorenzo> ciao io uso ubuntu 10.10 e ho skype ma quando voglio telefonare con skype non posso perchè skype non mi legge il microfono. puoi aiutarmi???
<Holden> lorenzo, nelle preferenze audio (in alto a destra vicino l'orologio), scheda ingresso, riesci a vedere l'indicatore che si alza quando parli?
<lorenzo> sì
<lorenzo> Holden:  xò in skype è come se nn avessi il microfono
<Holden> lorenzo, dalle preferenze di skype l'hai impostato?
<lorenzo> Holden:  io non so come si fa
<Peace-> lorenzo: ma google talks ?
<Peace-> vi fate le mail su google
<Peace-> e usate google talks
<Peace-> audio e video
<Peace-> volendo
<Peace-> io ho provato con glpiana funzicava
<lorenzo> Holden: mi dispiace ma ora devo andare. alla prox
<Holden> lorenzo, ciao
<Gladiak> ciao a tutti
<osvaldo> salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio per un programma di gestione fotografie, i programmi che ho fino ad ora trovato prendono le foto e le copiano ed organizzano come vogliono loro, vorrei un programma che faccia quello che banshee fa per la musica, mi lasciasse cioè le foto organizzate sul mio disco come sono ora e si limitasse a fare un database ed organizzarmele all'interno del programma (e non sul disco).
<Scall> osvaldo: hai provato Shotwell?
<osvaldo> si, ma salvo qualche opzione che non ho visto mette le foto nella sua cartella e le organizza come vuole lui
<osvaldo> anzi shotwell in particolare si fa i thumbnails nella sua cartella home
<osvaldo> nella sua cartella sotto /home
<Smokingbianco> CIao! Jester, non mi funziona ancora nulla...
<remix_tj> osvaldo: e perche' vuoi tenerle come vuoi tu?
<remix_tj> l'organizzazione che hanno questi software la trovo ottima, in genere ordinano per anno e poi per album
<osvaldo> remix: comodità personale
<Scall> osvaldo: ti scrivo i nomi di altri gestori di fotografie che conosco così puoi provarli e vedere se ce n'è qualcuno che ti aggrada di più: DigiKam, GqView, GwenView
<Scall> osvaldo: dimenticavo, c'è anche F-Spot
<osvaldo> scall: perfetto, grazie mille, li provo subito
<Scall> osvaldo: qui c'è un'immagine di F-Spot -> http://ioubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/schermata-f-spot-11.png
<Peace-> osvaldo: digikam dovrebbe essere un po piu professionale pero.. ovviamente anche piu complicato
<osvaldo> Peace: non è un problema che sia complicato....
<osvaldo> mi serve solo qualcosa che non necessiti di avere file o thumbnails per funzionare
<Peace-> mmm osvaldo provali un po tutti
<Peace-> osvaldo: se usi gnome per... c'è solo f spot
<Peace-> osvaldo: su kde invece si possono usare sia digikam che credo faccia thumbanil
<Peace-> gwenview è piu un visualizzaotre con opzioni di modifica
<Peace-> non credo che faccia database o cose cosi pero
<osvaldo> uh... digicam è solo per KDe
<Peace-> osvaldo: va anche su gnome
<Peace-> ovviamente
<Peace-> come tutto il software kde
<Peace-> e viceversa
<Smokingbianco> fagazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente con la risoluzione dello schermo? sono nuovo
<Peace-> io aiuto solo chi ha kde
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> gnome non lo conosco
<osvaldo> :D, ok, grazie mille, mi metto al lavoro.... saluti a tutta la stanza!
<Scall> osvaldo: ciao :-)
<Scall> Smokingbianco: qual è esattamente il problema? Spiegandoti meglio avrai sicuramente più possibilità che qualcuno possa aiutarti.
<Smokingbianco> Il mio problema sono i driver e la risoluzione dello schermo. Ho un nvidia geforce 8600. La risoluzione è orribile e non riesco a fare niente.. sto tribulando da giorni, non vorrei tornare a windows
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: di risolvere si risolve serve la cosa principale
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: la pazienza
<Peace-> di capire e provare
<Smokingbianco> Pece, io le sto provando tutte. Ma proprio non ci riesco..
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Smokingbianco> Innanzitutto adesso scrivo dalla recovery mode perchè se accedo normalmente mi chiede il login e poi mi chiede dei comandi che non so dare, ho provato a togliere tutti i driver e re-installarli e niente. Ora non mi consiglia più nemmeno i driver dei proprietari
<Smokingbianco> Ho ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: eh allora capiti male perche io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> vediamo cosa riusciamo a fare
<Smokingbianco> Peace, mi faresti un grandissimo favore..
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: cmq considera anche di provare una live cd di kubuntu
<Peace-> magari va senza scassamenti
<Peace-> dubito ma
<Peace-> provare non fa mai male
<Smokingbianco> ma kubuntu è un altro sistema operativo di linux, giusto?
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: no sarebbe sempre ubuntu ma un interfaccia grafica diversa
<Smokingbianco> Io mi trovavo bene con questo se non fosse per la risoluzione... :(
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: sarebbe questo http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/03/plasma-desktopSs1475.jpg
<Smokingbianco> dò un'occhiata
<Smokingbianco> non è male, ma vorrei tenere ubuntu. tu non sai proprio come aiutarmi? :(
<Peace-> non conosco bene gnome
<Peace-> quindi mi è un po difficile
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: praticamente è tutto molto piccolo ?
<Smokingbianco> No, il contrario. E' tutto grande, ad esempio per vedere solo la pagina di google devo spostarmi con la barra
<Peace-> ma la risoluzione dello schermo riesci a cambiarla?
<Peace-> da amministrazione roba cosi
<Peace-> amministrazione schermo forse
<Smokingbianco> no, nemmeno quella
<Smokingbianco> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. ecco il messaggio che mi dà quando provo ad entrare nelle impostazioni della scheda grafica
<Smokingbianco> il terminale mi dice comando non trovato
<Peace-> nvidia-xconfig
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ci sara il cazzillo da installare
<Smokingbianco> cioè?
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: si vabbe ma hai installato i driver invida come ?
<Peace-> hai scaricato il driver?
<Smokingbianco> Sì
<Peace-> ecco
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> come voleva dimostrare
<Peace-> si
<Peace-> perche hai scaricato il driver quando c'è il cazzillo apposito per installare il driver proprietario di nvidia
<Peace-> di linux
<ciaoatutti> ragazzi potete consigliarmi un programma per vedere il digitae terrestre. Io possiedo una chavetta usb per ricevere canali
<Peace-> se avessi installato usando quello
<Peace-> non avresti avuto nessun problema
<Peace-> xD
<Smokingbianco> io ho installato quelli che mi ha consigliato ubuntu, da driver proprietari
<Peace-> no aspetta  io non ci sto capendo niente
<Peace-> hai scaricato dal sito
<Peace-> o hai installato dal gestore dei driver proprietari ?
<Smokingbianco> la seconda ;)
<Peace-> mah
<Peace-> me par strano
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> fai cosi
<Peace-> rientra piu tardi quando qualcuno con gnome viene dentro
<Peace-> Smokingbianco: o guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=409594.0
<Smokingbianco> Ok, grazie mille!
<ciaoatutti> qualcuno conosce programma da usare con chiavetta dvb
<snake_> no niente!!!non c è niente sul web!!!ma è possibile?non posso essere l unico al mondo con questo problema!!!miseriaccia ladra!!
<xalo> ciao ho installato linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic e sono riuscito condividere la rete ma quando ho cambiato alcune impostazioni non ha più funzionato
<xalo> un aiuto??
<xalo> jester-: grazie mille il pacchetto che mi hai consigliato ha funzionato solo ch ora è sorto un altro problema
<Alex___> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano chi pu' per favore aiutarmi_
<Alex___> sto usando il portatile con ubuntu in modalit' virtuale senza installato perch[ devo recuperare dei file... come faccio leggere hd esterno_
<roby_> attaccalo
<Alex___> lo fatto in usb ma non lo vede ...
<roby_> non lo vede ?
<Alex___> no :(
<Alex___> ho riavviato lo fatto caricare ecc... ma non lo vedo...
<roby_> neanche in risorse ?
<Alex___> no ho aperto places e ho fatto pc ma non vede...
<Alex___> vede solo lhd iterno partizionato in due
<Alex___> e dvd
<roby_> il disco funziona ?
<roby_> sistema amministrazione gestre dischi ?
<Alex___> si [ nuovo lo usato una settimana fa con windows
<roby_> lo vedi
<roby_> ?
<roby_> alex, scommetto che è protetto da password
<Alex___> no niente pass
<roby_> con win..usi il programma che ti consente di mettere la pass ?
<enzotib> Alex___, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount (senza nessuna opzione)
<enzotib> Alex___, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alex___
<ubot-it> Alex___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex___> no con win apro solo hd per fare il backup
<Alex___> come si apre un tern=minale_ scusate ma lo sto usando la prima volta..
<roby_> applicazioni accessori terminale
<Alex___> grazie
<Alex___> ho la risposta ma come la metto su pastebin_
<roby_> clicca sul link
<Alex___> fatto devo fare altro o lo leggete cosi grazie
<Alex___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588966/
<Alex___> qeusto%^&*()_+-0988-7-7l;'\L:"|<>?
<Alex___> la chiavetta USB di 2 giga che usavo con win la fa leggere.. lhd da un tera no ...
<Alex___> ragazzi quello da 320 gb lo legge...
<Alex___> forse e un problema di dimensione...
<Alex___> qualcuno sa come fare>
<Alex___> ?
<Alex___> grazie
<xalo> ciao ho installato linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic che mi ha permesso di condividere la rete ad hoc, ora non riesco più a vederla c'è qualche modo per configurarla??
<xalo> nessuno?
<nTony> Ciao a tutti
<nTony> Ragazzi ho cercato su google ma non ho trovato risposta... sapete se si può' aggiungere una chat di gruppo di facebook ad Empathy?
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi, un consiglio: alla mia ragazza è caduto il portatile  a terra e penso che sia andato l'hard disk (le fa un rumore quando si carica il so, e non riesce ad avviarsi). Dato che per un paio di giorni non avrò modo di metterci mano, vorrei farla arrangiare per una decina di giorni con una distro linux da live cd. Quale mi consigliate per un uso "quotidiano" che non sia troppo lenta da caricare in live (quin
<peppeuz> (se siete in ascolto rispondetemi che sappiamo tutti quanto può essere nervosa e intrattabile una donna che ha appena perso il suo HD XD)
<remix_tj> peppeuz: anche xubuntu puo' andare
<Smokingbianco> CIao ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che perfavore può aiutarmi con ubuntu 10.10 con i driver della scheda grafica? sto diventando scemo da giorni..
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  dici? non sarà troppo pesante da caricare per ogni avvio? (è un core 2 duo con 2gb di ram)
<remix_tj> non penso proprio
<remix_tj> !supporto | Smokingbianco
<remix_tj> azz
<remix_tj> sbagliato canale
<Smokingbianco> !supporto
<Smokingbianco> io ho sbagliato canale?
<remix_tj> Smokingbianco: esponi il tuo problema tecnico, se qualcuno sa rispondera'
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  ok, grazie :) senti, già che ci sono approfitto: e come si comportano gli $ubuntu con le pennette usb con sim? le riconoscono come modem?
<filippo> salve, come faccio a togliere la richiesta di chiave di accesso, ogni volta che devo connetermi tramite wi-fi?
<remix_tj> peppeuz: di solito si, che marca  e'?
<remix_tj> anzi, basterebbe anche solo il provider
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  il provider è 3
<remix_tj> filippo: che password ti chiede?
<peppeuz> la marca non so sinceramente...
<remix_tj> peppeuz: uhm, di solito vanno, ti consiglio comunque di documentarti in base al modello. Io con vodafone non ho mai avuto problemi
<Smokingbianco> Ora scrivo dalla recovery mode, in pratica la risoluzione del mio schermo non va bene. Mi appare tutto molto grande, ad esempio nella pagina di google devo spostarmi con il cursore..
<roby_> filippo, clicca dx su connessioni di rete, modifica connessioni, vai reti wirelless selezioni la connessione, modifica e metti connettere automaticamente e disponiobile per tutti gli utenti
<Smokingbianco> ho scaricato i driver consigliati da ubuntu, ma non funzionata ancora..
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  ok, grazie :) ma tra xubuntu e ubuntu cambia solo il DE, giusto? quindi non c'è il "rischio" che non riconosca la pennetta modem ma da ubuntu sì?
<remix_tj> esatto
<remix_tj> Smokingbianco: devi diminuire la risoluzione in modo che si adatti allo schermo
<Smokingbianco> slo so, ma non so dove andare
<remix_tj> Smokingbianco: strumenti -> preferenze -> risoluzione schermo, se non sbaglio
<Smokingbianco> non mi compare nulla sulla risoluzione dello schermo...
<Smokingbianco> è questo il vero problema..
<roby_> Smokingbianco, sistema preferenze monitor ,,...non c'è ?
<Smokingbianco> NO
<Smokingbianco> scusa il maiuscolo, l'avevo attivato per altro
<peppeuz> remix_tj: scusa la noia, ma secondo te cambia molto per xubuntu se avviarlo ogni volta da livecd o installarlo su una penna da utilizzare come hd? vale la pena perdere un po' di tempo in più per installarlo su una pennetta?
<nTony> In effetti se a giorni puoi sistemare l'HD non ne vale la pena
<roby_> Smokingbianco, hai visto se lo trovi modificando il menu principale ?
<Smokingbianco_> nmi si era bloccato tutto..
<peppeuz> nTony:  si parla di altre 2 settimane
<peppeuz> non è proprio a giorni ma neanche troppo...
<roby_> Smokingbianco_, ti dicevo hai provato ha vedere se riesci a metterlo nel menu preincipale ?
<nTony> peppeuz: Si comunque la differenza di velocità che otterresti non è così sostanziale da perderci tempo, poi comunque scegli te
<Smokingbianco_> roby, scusa ma io son proprio negato...
<roby_> Smokingbianco_, sistema preferenze menu principale
<roby_> lo apri
<roby_> e vedi nelle preferenze se monitor o schermo è fleggato
<Smokingbianco_> non appare nemmeno
<roby_> Smokingbianco_,  ma che scheda video hai ?
<Smokingbianco_> non appare nemmeno 8600 gm
<peppeuz> nTony:  ok, grazie :) ma stavo pensando, tra Xubuntu e Lubuntu?
<nTony> peppeuz: Su questo non so aiutarti mi spiace ^_^
<Smokingbianco_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server ecco cosa mi esce quando clicco su monitor
<peppeuz> nTony:  fa niente,  grazie comunque :) L'unico mio "problema" è che deve riconoscere una pennetta di quelle con la Sim come modem, ma il DE non non dovrebbe influire sotto questo aspetto, no?
<whisper87> buongiorno a tutti
<nTony> peppeuz: Sisi dovrebbe andare comunque
<peppeuz> ok :)
<nTony> Buona fortuna! :D Con la tua donna intendo :P
<roby_> Smokingbianco_, apri un terminale e dai questo comando                        gnome-display-properties
<Smokingbianco_> Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?
<roby_> di si
<roby_> s e invio
<attempt> Smokingbianco_ ma hai dato il comando in terminale richiesto dai driver nvidia?
<Smokingbianco_> come prima: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<gnubiagio98> ho un problema con gtk-recordmydesktop
<attempt> Smokingbianco_    in terminale        sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Smokingbianco_> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<roby_> Sna in sistema amministrazione non hai un Nvidia etc.. ?
<Smokingbianco_> no
<attempt> Smokingbianco_   prova con sudo nvidia-settings
<roby_> Smokingbianco_, ridai il comando ma stavolta dici n
<attempt> si apre il programma?
<peppeuz> io approfitto e continuo a chiedere: la chiavetta che dovrei usare abbinata a Xubuntu/Lubuntu è una huawei e122 con operatore 3. Qualcuno per caso la usa?
<attempt> ops. scusa roby_
<roby_> ops scusate
<Smokingbianco_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<roby_> attempt, scusami non mi ero accorto
<Smokingbianco_> ragazzi, mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<roby_> attempt, fai tu
<remix_tj> peppeuz: scusami, secondo me ti conviene con la penna usb, ha performance migliori
<attempt> Smokingbianco_  non so in che situazione sei. che avevi fatto? come hai messo i driver nvidia?
<Smokingbianco_> attempt avevo messo i driver che mi ha consigliato ubuntu
<attempt> e poi?
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  quindi tu dici di procurarmi una penna usb e di installarcelo su... Adesso vedo, c'ho la ragazza in panico che non ha nemmeno una chiavetta e non sa dove comprarla dato che è domenica -.-
<Smokingbianco_> e poi basta
<remix_tj> haha
<peppeuz> remix_tj:  senti e tra Xubuntu e Lubuntu? avrei miglioramenti col secondo o è indifferente?
<attempt> quindi hai installato i driver da driver hardware?
<Smokingbianco_> e poi da quando entro dal boot normalmente mi chiede il login
<remix_tj> qualcosina, ma non di piu'. diciamo che lubuntu ha piu' l'aspetto windowsaro :-)
<Smokingbianco_> SI attempt, dicevo: mi chiede il login e un altro comando e io da lì non so come andare avanti
<attempt> se su un altro pc?
<attempt> sei*
<peppeuz> allora vado di lubuntu, almeno non la spiazzo troppo sennò esplode penso
<peppeuz> xD
<Smokingbianco_> No, adesso scrivo da modalità grafica di emergenza come recovery mode
<attempt> Smokingbianco_ e' normale che ti chieda il login. l'altro comando se non ci dici cosa chiede non ti possiamo aiutare.
<Smokingbianco_> ho riavviato, perchè prima mi si è impallato tutto e ora la risoluzione è ottimale (e ti garantisco che non so come abbia fatto). ora vorrei sapere come verificare che il tutto sia a posto.
<attempt> quindi ti si e' avviato normalmente? controlla se nel menu hai nvidia-settings
<attempt> controlla in driver hardware se ti segnala che il driver ati per la video e' attivato.
<Smokingbianco_> SI è riavviato con la risoluzione giusta, ma come recovery mode non quella di default
<Smokingbianco_> mi dice: nvidia current. Driver in uso ma non attivato
<Smokingbianco_> Driver attivato, ma attualmente non in uso ;) scusa
<attempt> dovresti avviarlo normalmente e scriviti l'errore o che comando chiede se il login non e' regolare.
<davide_> il microfono con skype non funzia, ho provato anche il registratori di suoni ma niente ho
<attempt> perfetto. non in uso perche' in recovery usa i vesa.
<attempt> e' normale.
<attempt> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e metti in paste Smokingbianco_
<attempt> prima di riavviare fammi vedere.
<attempt> !paste
<Smokingbianco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588991/
<Smokingbianco_> eccolo qui
<attempt> un attimo che vedo
<Smokingbianco_> ASi si, ti ringrazio davvero
<attempt> Smokingbianco_ dovresti poter riavviare regolare senza problemi. segnati cosa dice di preciso e torna qui se non va'.
<attempt> lo xorg sembra regolare.
<Smokingbianco_> ok, provo subito! ;)
<Smokingbianco_> grazie, torno qui in ogni caso
<attempt> !grub
<peppeuz> davide_ se vuoi essere aiutato dai qualche info in più. E vai anche su Sistema, Preferenze, Audio e vedi se lì viene riconosciuto come Hardware (qualora sia un microfono esterno)
<Smokingbianco> eccomi.. niente da fare
<Smokingbianco> attempt, ci sei?
<attempt> si
<attempt> arriva al login e ti logghi poi?
<Smokingbianco> poi mi dice benvenuto in ubuntu e da lì è come se fossi nel terminale, tty1 o qualcosa del genere..
<Smokingbianco> da lì si ferma così: io scrivo startx e mi dice che il modulo dei driver nvidia non è stato caricato
<attempt> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig che dice?
<davide_> è un microfono interno su ubuntu 10.10 asus x52f
<Smokingbianco> impossibile trovare il apcchetto
<Smokingbianco> io non ho ancora capito se i driver nvidia sono installati o meno
<attempt> ora sei da recovery?
<Smokingbianco> si
<lorenzo> ciao io uso ubuntu 10.10 e uso skype, xò skype non mi legge il microfono. potete aiutarmi???
<attempt> apri synaptic
<Smokingbianco> io?
<attempt> Smokingbianco si
<Smokingbianco> come sai sono ignorante in questo mondo, se mi dice come si fà...
<Smokingbianco> dici*
<attempt> scrivi synaptic in terminale ma non chiudere il terminale. lascialo aperto.
<attempt> e' il gestore pacchetti dovresti averlo nel menu.
<Smokingbianco> okfatto
<Smokingbianco> aperto
<attempt> cerca nvidia nella casella di ricerca
<gnubiagio98> ehm... avrei un problema anch'io (scusa se disturbo)
<attempt> domanda tecnica diretta. chi sa risponde.
<gnubiagio98> attempt, dici a me?
<gnubiagio98> gtk-recordmydesktop non mette in pausa
<Smokingbianco> Attempt, mi esce fuori una lista con qualche opzione flaggata
<attempt> Smokingbianco quelle non sono opzioni. e' una lista di pacchetti. quelli con il quadratino nero sono installati.
<Smokingbianco> Ok, e degli altri?
<attempt> gli altri non sono installati ma installabili alla bisogna.
<gnubiagio98> tempo fa quando cliccavo col tasto destro sulla trayicon di gtk-recordmydesktop veniva fuori un menù con anche l'opzione di mettere in pausa
<gnubiagio98> ma adesso se ci clicco col destro cambia il simbolo dello stop in quello della pausa
<attempt> Smokingbianco devi aspettare che mi riloggo qui. devo riavviare.
<Smokingbianco> ok
<gnubiagio98> io ci clicco, ma torna il pulsante dello stop e gtk-recordmydesktop continua a registrare
<Alex99> ciao, ho il gestore pacchetti che non funziona.
<gnubiagio98> certo che se mi ignorate tutti...
<attempt> Smokingbianco ora ti dico i pacchetti nvidia che dovrebbero risultare installati.
<attempt> nvidia-current, nvidia-settings,nvidia common, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases,xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nv,jockey-gtk, jockey-common,   se manca qualcosa lo selezioni per l'installazione.
<attempt> Smokingbianco poi clicchi su applica in modo che scarichi i pacchetti e li installi.
<davide_> vado
<Smokingbianco> cenavo, mi allontano dal pc nel frattempo che installa.
<xalo> ancora non sono riuscito a creare una rete ad hoc con un adattatore wifi usb D-Link DWA-140, qualcuno mi aiuta??
<xalo> help
<xalo> nessuno??
<Smokingbianco> attempt, grazie. sto facendo ora
<attempt> proviamo.
<Smokingbianco> ha finito, riavvio?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Nameless> hi there
<Alex99> ciao, ho il gestore pacchetti che non funziona. avete qualche sugerimento? grazie
<Nameless> inizia spiegando il problema :P
<Alex99> da ubuntu software center non riesco ad installare i programmi: mi dice gestore pacchetti bloccato
<K99Brain> Alex99, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> !paste | Alex99
<K99Brain> azz, non c'è il bot\
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> Alex99, va beh, metti tutto su ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Alex99> k99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589013/
<Alex99> K99Brain: sto provando col gestore pacchetti da sistema/amministrazione/gestore pacchetti e da li sto caricando i pacchetti.
<Alex99> fra qualche minuti posso dirti se li ha caricati. però da ubuntu software no
<K99Brain> Alex99, adesso hai aggiornamenti del sistema in corso? synaptic aperto?
<K99Brain> ah
<K99Brain> hai già risposto
<K99Brain> Alex99, UN solo gestore alla volta può essere aperto
<Alex99> non lo sapevo ma non è il mio caso nel senso: quando ho provato con ubuntu softaware il gestore non era aperto. anzi.... poi l'ho aperto per far eun tentativo.
<Alex99> K99brain: il gestore ha finito e funziona ma ripeto non rieco a fare la stessa cosa da ubuntu software center
<Alex99> mi vien spontanea la domanda (da te suggerita) forse il gestore è aperto da qualche parte e io no lo vedo? ma ubuntu software center lo vede?
<Alex99> forse è una spiegazione
<Alex99> quindi dovrei chiuderlo e partire con ubuntu software. che ne dici?
<K99Brain> Alex99, ridai quel comando e rifammi il paste
<K99Brain> con tutti i gestori grafiuci chiusi, ovviamente
<K99Brain> grafici*
<Alex99> ecco qua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589016/
<K99Brain> Alex99, sicuro di avere tutti i gestori chiusi?
<K99Brain> Alex99, se si, dai questo comando:
<K99Brain> Alex99, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Alex99> K99Brain: si
<K99Brain> allora dallo
<Alex99> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589017/
<K99Brain> Alex99, ok, riprova sudo apt.get update
<K99Brain> Alex99, ok, riprova sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> maledizione, devo ancora abituarmi alla nuova tastiera\
<Alex99> tranqui. comincio a conoscere i comandi "elementari". ubuntu mi piace anche per questo...i comandi
<Alex99> dovo "postare" il tutto? è uscito un list lunghissimo
<K99Brain> Alex99, sempre pastebin
<Alex99> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589019/
<K99Brain> Alex99, ubuntu software center > modifica > sorgenti software
<K99Brain> Alex99, togli la spunta sul cd-rom
<K99Brain> che non serve
<Puffa> salve
<Alex99> K99Brain: fatto
<K99Brain> Alex99, chiudi e rifai l-update
<K99Brain> l'update*
<Alex99> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589025/
<K99Brain> Alex99, apposto, adesso funge
<Alex99> K99Brain: sta andando il gestore degli aggiornamenti. grazie. ora dovrebbe funzionare anche ubuntu s.c.?
<carlitos90> ciao a tutti
<carlitos90> da windows 7 si riesce a vedere la partizione di ubuntu?
<carlitos90> c'è qualcuno???
<attempt> carlitos90 no
<attempt> da windows non la vedi non legge il filesystem di ubuntu, windows.
<carlitos90> attempt neanche se il disco sul quale c'è la partizione lo collego come disco esterno su un altro pc?
<flo_> buonasera, come posso fare x visualizzare le dirette tv senza moonlight?
<flo_> apperò, il pienone stasera
<flo_> altra domanda
<flo_> avendo scaricato uno script è possibile compirlo nel terminale? o devo scrivere riga per riga?
<lukketto> vi
<flo_> vi?
<attempt> !vi
<attempt> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/it.UTF-8/man1/vim.1.html  flo_
<nio25> buona sera a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi è lecito fare una domanda sul hamachi qui?
<flo_> grazie attempt ma nn ci capisco nulla
<attempt> flo_ cerca una guida per vim in italiano.
<attempt> il programma di per se dovrebbe essere gia' installato in ubuntu. dovrebbe bastare scrivere vi in terminale  e dare invio.
<flo_> grazie quindi scaricando vim posso copiare lo script nel terminale?
<flo_> attempt nn capisco una cosa, quando dice che con un tal comando copia la riga su cui è posizionato il cursore, intenda anche la riga in un altra finestra o quella stessa riga deve essere nella finestra del terminale che interessa a me?
<flo_> cioè nella quale sto o voglio scrivere
<attempt> flo_ prova. non l'ho mai usato.
<flo_> ok, allora provo domani, la guida è decisamente lunga. grazie mille inatnto
<Damaskinos> salve come faccio ad avere sul pannello la temperatura del processore?
<habibi_> ciao a tutti, HELP sono sparite tutte le barre dal desktop, è un po' di giorni che il pc ci mette ore a fare tutto. posso e/o devo ripristinare alle impostazioni base? come posso fare? grazie!
<habibi_> ragazzi, c'è qualcuno?
<attempt> habibi_
<attempt> rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity  nella tua home
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-26
<Cristian> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<Cristian> giorno
<pac> problema con la webcam con cabina funziona ma con skype no. ho cercato delle soluzioni ma non sembrano funzionare con 11.10. Consigli?
<Cristian> vai nelle impostazioni di skype e vedi che percorso è stato assegnato alla cam
<pac> dici nel main menu?
<Cristian> nelle impostazioni di skype
<pac> ci sono in opzioni
<pac> ma non vedo percorsi
<pac> a meno che non sia seleziona webcam
<Cristian> al momento non ho skype
<Cristian> se selezioni manualmente non ti da un percorso dev
<pac> manualmente intendi da terminale?
<Cristian> cosa usi ubuntu kubuntu
<pac> ubuntu
<Cristian> tanto lo dovevo istallare spetta
<pac> va bene
<Cristian> pac
<Cristian>  se vai su dispositivi video
<pac> Cristian: ci sono
<Cristian> cosa leggi su seleziona webcam
<pac> Cristian: vedo la mia webcam
<Cristian> seleziona il tasto prova
<Cristian> vedi se ti funziona
<pac> Cristian: ho provato ma non funziona
<Cristian> non ti da tito dev/video0
<pac> Cristian: no
<Cristian> posta
<Cristian> lsusb
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900066/
<Cristian> ma che marca è la cam
<pac> Cristian: hercules
<Cristian> la vede il sistema
<pac> Cristian: ma funziona sai l'ho provata con cabina e va
<pac> certo
<Cristian> strano
<Cristian> in teoria skype la dovrebbe vedere in auto
<Cristian> ma usi tutti e 2 i programmi
<Cristian> i simultanea
<pac> Cristian: no
<Cristian> dopo che hai istallato skype fatto riavvio
<pac> Cristian: si ma è da giorni che ho questo problema
<Cristian> non sono espertissimo sto provando ad aiutarti
<Cristian> comprendimi :-)
<pac> certo assolutamente si e te ne ringrazio sai
<pac> Cristian: ho provato questo ma forse ho sbagliato qualcosa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=509776.0
<Cristian> skype dove lo hai preso
<pac> Cristian: aspetta
<pac> Cristian: http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<Cristian> ok
<Cristian> hai preso la versione per il tuo sistema
<Cristian> 32/64
<pac> Cristian: non ricordo forse 32
<Cristian> lol
<Cristian> se hai ubuntu 32 va bene
<pac> Cristian: si
<Cristian> prova a fare
<pac> Cristian: ubuntu  32
<Cristian> da terminale
<pac> mcsul portatile skype funziona
<Cristian> wget http://www.chimerarevo.com/projects/skype-patch-cam.sh
<Cristian> sudo -s
<Cristian> chmod a+x skype-patch-cam.sh
<Cristian> ./skype-patch-cam.sh 32bit
<Cristian> exit
<Cristian> sloggati
<Cristian> e rilogga
<pac> Cristian: mi dice impossibile accedere
<devidino> salve avviando l'installer di un software in GTK+ mi dice Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «oxygen-gtk sono in kde non riesco a trovarre il pacchetto sapete dirmi come si chiama
<enzotib> !info gtk2-engines-oxygen
<ubot-it> gtk2-engines-oxygen (source: gtk2-engines-oxygen): Oxygen widget theme for GTK+-based applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 460 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<devidino> enzotib: Grazie non ricordavo proprio il nome:D
<Odo> Giorno
<pac> ho disinstallato e reinstallato skype ora mi da questo Esecuzione del processo figlio "/home/utente/.Skype/ScriptWebcam" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<pac> devo riavviare?
<Polimar> NickServ identify cris77
<Polimar>  /msg NickServ identify cris77
<OverMe> -.-
<Polimar> .-.
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> le ho provate tutte (credo) ma il video di skype non funziona! consigli?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<devidino> jester-:  buongiorno
<devidino> cerco il pacchetto libXp.so.6 per un architettura a 64bit ma apt-get install libXp.so.6 non mi da nulla
<OverMe> il pacchetto si chiama libxp6
<devidino> OverMe:  ah  grazie perchè io cercavolibXp.x86_64
<jester-> cià devidino
<devidino> OverMe:  perfetto:D
<devidino> ragazzi ho creato un file .desktop per avere il lanciatore di matlab nel menu di kde ma quando vado ad editare nel menu in comando metto /home/mioutente/bin/matlab e da terminale lo script parte dal lanciatore ho lo splash e poi il nulla
<devidino> scusate il percorso che ho scritto è errato
<devidino> errore di scrittura
<devidino> :D
<devidino> qui in chat
<pac> sto cercando di capire se la mia webcam funziona ho cercato di registrare l'audio con il registratore di suoni ma mi dice questo gnome-volume-control» non è installato nel percorso
<pac> suppongo che io debba semplicemente installarlo o no?
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata
<pac> è possibile che la mia webcam non sia compatibile con ubuntu?
<devidino> pac:  si ma ormai ubuntu ha il supporto per molto hardware è strano
<glpiana> ola
<pac> eppure il video funziona con cabina
<pac> con cabina il video funziona ma non l'audio non vi sembra strano e pure mi sembra che tutto sia configurato bene
<devidino> pac:  nemmeno a me funziona il microfono interno dopo mesi ho deciso di acquistare un microfono esterno
<devidino> da collegare alla porta frontale
<pac> è quello che ho fatto pure io ma webcam non funziona con skype e questo non lo capisco
<pac> questa guida va bene per ubuntu 11.10 http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,291386.0.html
<isotta> buongiorno
<pac> ok trovata la soluzione
<pac> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pac> però dovrei inserirlo ogni volta non c'è un modo per farlo rimanere permanente?
<glpiana> pac, modifica il lanciatore del programma
<pac> abbi pietà
<glpiana> pac, locate skype.desktop
<pac> che significa?
<glpiana> pac, che devi aprire un temrinale e scrivere locate skype.desktop e dirmi cosa esce
<pac> aspetta però ti posso fare vedere una cosa?
<jester-> pac: mettici questo
<jester-> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<pac> vi sembra cosa buona questa?
<glpiana> pac, sì sappiamo qual è la pagina di pastebin
<glpiana> pac, se ora vuoi mostrarci la pagina in cui hai inserito qualcosa :D
<pac> ops
<pac> scusa
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900181/
<glpiana> pac, è solo questione di tema grafico, non inficia il funzionamento del programma
<pac> eppure la webcam funziona nelle opzioni di skype ho fatto una prova e va
<glpiana> pac, ora mi dai l'output di locate skype.desktop?
<pac> subito
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900185/
<glpiana> pac, sei su ubuntu kubuntu o cosa?
<pac> glpiana: ubuntu
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<glpiana> gkcopia tutto e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> pac, copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<pac> hem copio cosa scusa?
<pac> ho capito faccio subito
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900186/
<glpiana> pac, vedi la riga: Exec=skype ?
<pac> si
<glpiana> pac, wsostiutisci, come suggeriva jester- , con: Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<glpiana> *sostituisci
<pac> slavo esco avvio skype?
<pac> salvo
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> pac, non avviarlo da terminale però
<pac> no
<pac> o va!
<pac> non va!
<glpiana> pac, specifica
<pac> prima con il comando dato nel terminale nella prova la webcam funzionava ora non più
<glpiana> pac, si avvia skype?
<pac> glpiana: in skype nelle opzioni c'è la possibilità di provare il video
<pac> si
<glpiana> pac, chiudi la sessione, rifai il login e riprova
<pac> ok
<glpiana> pac, frena
<glpiana> riapri il file .desktop
<pac> freno
<pac> gedit desktop?
<glpiana> pac, -.-
<pac> ma è vuoto!
<glpiana> <glpiana> pac, scrivi: gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<jester-> che cranio che cranio
<pac> jester-: lo prendo come un complimento :-)
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sostituisci Exec=etc etc con: Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<pac> fatto
<glpiana> pac, salva e rilancia skype
<pac> fatto
<pac> glpiana: niente!
<glpiana> pac, come lo hai avviato?
<pac> non da terminale
<glpiana> pac, crivi: cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop        e metti su pastebin
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900191/
<glpiana> pac, skype è chiuso?
<pac> no
<glpiana> pac, chiudilo. poi da terminale dai: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<glpiana> e dimmi se va
<exutux> Exec=Exec=bash hai sbagliato riga 5
<pac> no
<glpiana> grazie exutux , non avevo notato
<glpiana> pac, correggi
<pac> glpiana: non va ancora
<glpiana> pac, correggi come ha detto exutux
<pac> ammi capire il problema
<pac> fammi
<pac> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<glpiana> pac, hai scritto Exec=Exec=bash invece di Exec=bash
<pac> cosa devo inserire
<glpiana> -.-
<pac> forse ho capito
<pac> glpiana: non va
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900203/
<glpiana> pac, skype era chiuso?
<pac> si
<devidino> weltall:  firefox 13 si prepara per incorporare H.264
<pac> cioè dovevo chiuderlo mentre aggiornavo il file?
<glpiana> pac, prova a chiudere la sessione e rifar eil login
<pac> ok
<devidino> scusate l'OT non mi ero accorto che non era chat
<weltall> si l'ho letto
<weltall> ma meglio di la
<pac_> glpiana: funziona evviva! grazie mille!!!!!!!
<frun> salve. il supporto lingue non è installato completamente e in dettagli mi da:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900244/  cosa posso fare
<jester-> frun: vai in supporto lingue dai ok a installare quello che manca
<frun> jester-,  fatto ma mi dice oprazione nn riusca.
<jester-> frun: sudo apt-get update e riprova
<frun> jester-,  provo
<frun> jester-,  di nuovo operazione di pacchetto nn riuscita
<Aizram> prova con sudo apt-get install -f (mi pare)
<jester-> frun: hai la connessione lenta o il sources.list a mignotte o la solita mint
<jester-> frun: non è che hai aggiunto repo ppa o altro?
<frun> jester-,  la connessione mi sembra buona. mint non so nenche cosa sia. quando ho dato sudo apt-get update qualcosa ha scaricato ma segundo la procedura  da installazione pacchetto nn funge
<jester-> frun: quale pacchetto
<frun> jester-,  supporto lingue
<jester-> non c'è un pacchetto supporto lingue
<frun> jester-,  mi dice nn installato completamente ...completo operazione ? si ...e poi operazione nn riuscita
<jester-> frun: sudo apt-get -f install
<frun> jester-,  ok
 * Aizram si ricordava male :(
<jester-> Aizram: anche -f dopo install funza
<Aizram> jester-, :P
<Aizram> jester-, allora non mi prendono proprio in considerazione :(
<jester-> Aizram: eh è noto che leggere fa male
<Aizram> lol
<jester-> alle elementari il prete diceva che una certa cosa faceva male alla vista, per logica pare che molti abbiano concluso che affaticare la vista fa male a una certa cosa
<frun> jester-,  questo è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900265/
<jester-> frun: W: Duplicate sources.list entry ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu/ dapper/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.videolan.org_pub_videolan_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<frun> jester-,  scusa ma per me arabo..ho cliccato sul tuo link
<Aizram> devi levare dal source list la riga ftp://ftp ecc ecc
<Aizram> che è doppia
<jester-> frun: da solo non si è messo
<Aizram> jester-, +1 :P
<Aizram> frun, non è arabo è inglese
<jester-> frun: fa vedere /etc/apt/sources.list
<frun> jester-,  questa la risposta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900268/
<Aizram> emmm
<glpiana> frun, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<massimo18> ?
<Aizram> cat /etc/apt/souces.list
<Aizram> (con relativi errori da parte mia)
<Aizram> e troppo lenta :(
<frun> glpiana,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900271/
<glpiana> frun, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
 * Aizram non viene considerata..
<Aizram> frun, la vedi l'ultima riga che è doppia?
<Aizram> ecco dovresti levarla
<Aizram> sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list e metti un # davanti ... o la levi che tanto di due on te ne fai nulla
<jester-> dovrebbe levarle entrambe visto che vlc sta nei repo di serie
<glpiana> considerando poi che quel link è per dapper...
<Aizram> ecco
<frun> glpiana, il tuo comando mi apre una finestra sorgenti
<glpiana> frun, bene, è qeullo che deve fare, vai nella scheda riferita alsoftware di tere parti
<glpiana> frun, cerca la riga relativa a videolan (ne avrai ude immagino) e levale entrambe
<Aizram> glpiana, cambia tastiera :P
<glpiana> *terze
<frun> glpiana,  trovate
<glpiana> Aizram, son le dita che devo cambiare :P
<glpiana> frun, una volta che le hai levate, chiudi software center e dai: sudo apt-get update
<frun> glpiana,  tolgo la spunta e basta?
<Aizram> non esiste più gkedit? glpiana ?
<glpiana> frun, io cancellerei proprio le righe, ma basta togliere la spunta
<glpiana> qigkedit non so, gedit sì :)
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> mi sa che devo spostarmi un po', sbagli riga della tastiera
<Aizram> madu ... ho sbagliato ancora?
<Aizram> ho fatto confusione .... :P
<frun> glpiana, sudo apt-get update ha trovato , credo, tutti i pacchetti
<glpiana> frun, non ha più dato il problema di riga duplicata?
<frun> glpiana, mi da questo..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900286/ posso riprovare a reinstallare?
<glpiana> frun, prima dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<frun> ok
<frun> glpiana,  mi da: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900296/ ma da supproto linguee è tutto come prima
<glpiana> frun, cioè se vai su impostazioni -> lingue che succede?
<frun> glpiana,  il supprto lingue nn è installato completamente
<glpiana> frun, e ci sarà il tasto per installare
<frun> si si  installa e parte la procedura
<glpiana> però?
<frun> operazione di pacchetto nn riuscita
<glpiana> !image | frun mostra
<ubot-it> frun mostra: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frun> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add.
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> frun, devi darmi il link alla pagina su cui hai caricato l'immagine
<frun> glpiana, scusa http://imagebin.org/205208
<glpiana> frun, allarga la finestra con l'errore in modo da poterlo vedere. poi copialo su pastebin. dovresti poter selezionare da quella finestra
<frun> si si
<frun> dettagli. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900312/
<glpiana> frun, chiudi quelle finestre e apri un terminale: scirvi dpkg -l | grep mythes-it
<frun> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900321/
<glpiana> frun, poi con calma mi spieghi per quale motivo dopo i comandi che ti facciamo dare dai sempre "ll"
<glpiana> frun, scrivi: apt-cache policy mythes-it
<frun> gl FATTO
<glpiana> frun, fa vedere cosa esce
<frun> glpiana, mythes-it:
<frun>   Installato: (nessuno)
<frun>   Candidato:  2.0.7.gh.deb1-3
<frun>   Tabella versione:
<frun>      2.0.7.gh.deb1-3 0
<FloodBotIt1> frun: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<frun>         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> frun, usa pastebin per favore
<frun> glpiana,  scusa pensavo fosse pià piccolo
<frun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900331/
<glpiana> frun, sudo apt-get install mythes-it
<glpiana> frun, darà errore, metti su pastebin
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> secondo voi questo funziona su 11.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/117283
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 117283 in xf86-input-wacom "xrandr rotates only the screen, but not the tablet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frun> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900337/
<pac> nello specifico questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900338/
<glpiana> frun, niente va in conflitto con quello di office. scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> vedimao che fa
<glpiana> *vediamo
<pac> è un comando questo xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<glpiana> pac, è una domanda la tua?
<pac> glpiana: si scusa ho dimenticato il punto
<OverMe> pac, e non fai prima a provare?
<filo1234> pac: e cosa vuoi che sia?
<glpiana> pac, sì è un comando
<filo1234> di sicuro non è la farfalla di belen
<pac> OverMe: e l'ho fatto ma non capisco se la risposta è adeguata
<pac> glpiana: grazie allora non funziona almeno credo
<frun> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900343/
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900344/
<glpiana> frun, oki, lascialo così. c'è un problema col pacchetto mythes-it ma penso che la cosa non ti comporterà problemi
<pac> lo si può adattare per 11.10 questo comando? xsetwacom --set "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" rotate cw
<frun> si perchè nn mi pare dia particolari problemi di traduzione. almeno un bel po' di cose sono normalmente tradotte grazie mille
<glpiana> pac, immagino il device debba essere specificato in xorg.conf
<pac> glpiana: faccio finta di aver capito qualcosa altrimenti faccio una brutta figura!
<glpiana> -.-
<pac> glpiana: device intendi una periferica
<glpiana> sì
<pac> glpiana: non c'è una periferica è un tablet pc
<frun> ahh dimenticavo avrete riconosciuto lo stile sono luigi questo è il portatile di mia figlia . grazie ancora
<glpiana> sei tu che hai dato un comando per impostare la periferica Serial Wacom Tablet eraser
<pac> glpiana: può essere considerata periferica se è inglobato dentro la macchina?
<glpiana> pac, non ne ho la più pallida idea
<pac> glpiana: capisco
<pac> glpiana: ti ringrazio ma non so dove sbattere per trovare una soluzione
<glpiana> pac, magari il comando è adatto. devi cercare di capire come far sì che influisca sul tuo hardware
<pac> glpiana: è una parola!
<OverMe> pac, se dai xsetwacom list
<OverMe> cosa esce?
<pac> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900356/
<OverMe> pac, prova con: xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate cw
<pac> OverMe: fatto
<OverMe> e?
<pac> OverMe: non è uscito niente è un buon segno?
<OverMe> non lo so. ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare?
<pac> OverMe: ora provo
<pac> OverMe: non!
<OverMe> pac, prova anche con gli altri 2 (che non so cosa siano)
<OverMe> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen stylus" rotate cw
<OverMe> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen touch" rotate cw
<pac> OverMe: niente devo forse riavviare?
<OverMe> no
<pac> OverMe: ok
<hobo> ragazzi dovrei chiedere delle info su ubuntu 12.04,cioè se va bene per il mio portatile o mi conviene tenere la 10.04,posso chiedere qui?
<enzotib> hobo, io aspetterei comunque l'uscita, non manca molto
<hobo> si infatti,xò vorrei sapere se va bene ,non ne capisco molto di hardware e requisiti minimi
<glpiana> !beta | hobo vai sul canale apposito
<ubot-it> hobo vai sul canale apposito: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<enzotib> hobo, per questo c'è la live, provi e vedi se funziona tutto
<ptux> salve a tutti, vorrei integrare il calendario del pannello di gnome3 con uno tra il calendario di evolution e lightning per thunderbird. sapete se è possibile questa seconda scelta?
<ptux> vorrei poi sincronizzare il calendario in questione (evolution o lightning) con Google Calendar.
<ptux> qualche indicazione?
<hobo> enzotib  come funziona la live? c è sito dove si prova?
<glpiana> ptux, prova a leggere qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540330
<glpiana> hobo, la live è il cd di installazione. lo scarichi, lo masterizzi o lo metti su chiavetta e lo avvii
<enzotib> hobo, si scarica un file.iso, si mette su cd o su usb (nel modo giusto) e si avvia con quello
<ptux> glpiana, grazie do subito un'occhiata
<hobo> quindi se andrà bene me la 112.04 ,lo dice stesso il cd d installazione,giusto? in caso contrario posso tenere tranquillamente la 10.04?
<glpiana> hobo, è una live. se la provi e basta alla tua installazione non fa nulla
<hobo> ho capito,gracias
<Trallallero> Salve a tutti+
<Trallallero> ho una domanda urgente da pori
<Trallallero> marco@213.233.34.58
<filo1234> ?
<Trallallero> ciao filo
<gunsmasch> che domana sarebbe?
<gunsmasch> domanda*
<Trallallero> ho dei file DRW da aprire, sapreste indicarmi quali programma riesce a leggerli?
<Trallallero> sto provando con Corel, Pro...ma nnt da fare
<Trallallero> :(
<filo1234> Trallallero: provare varicad
<Trallallero> cioè?
<filo1234> o freecad ma non so se sia nei repo, ora guardo
<filo1234> !info varicad
<ubot-it> Package varicad does not exist in oneiric
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> !info freecad
<ubot-it> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.4446-dfsg-2build1 (oneiric), package size 9609 kB, installed size 28168 kB
<Trallallero> grazie...m saresti d grande aiuto!
<glpiana> Trallallero, non scrivere con abbreviazioni su questo canale per cortesia
<Trallallero> okok scusatemi! :D
<gunsmasch> scusato XD
<Trallallero> Stò impazzendo con questi file DRW
<Trallallero> in fin dei conti sò "file di etichette" :(
<filo1234> Trallallero: scusa da dove nascono questi files?
<filo1234> hai provato con openoffice draw?
<filo1234> o inskape?
<Trallallero> Praticamente sono file che già esistevano sul pc e dato che abbiamo preso in gestione un'impresa alimentare si necessita di etichette e lotti...
<Trallallero> per aprirli e vedere etichette, ingredienti, etc devo aprirlo con word pad MFC ma è un casino :(
<gunsmasch> http://www.openoffice.org/it/informazioni/prodotto/draw.html
<Trallallero> ok...proverò a guardare!
<Trallallero> Un'altra cosa (sò troppo ignorante di "materia")
<Trallallero> quando provo a salvare un'etichetta mi esce dal programma (come implodesse il salvataggio)come risolvere questo problema?
<glpiana> Trallallero, di che programma stai parlando?
<gunsmasch> Trallallero : "Implodesse il salvataggio" non l'avevo mai sentita prima  xD Bellissima
<glpiana> Trallallero, ti sei accorto di essere sul canale di supporto si una distribuzione linux, vero?
<Trallallero> Ahahahahaha...però ho avvisato..."sò ignorante di materia"!!!
<aleale> salve a tutti mi serve disperatamente un aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | aleale
<ubot-it> aleale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> Trallallero, di che programma stai parlando?
<Trallallero> ETIK 3.3K 14
<glpiana> Trallallero, e che c'entra con ubuntu?
<Trallallero> mi hanno detto che quì siete "il miracolo del web"
<Trallallero> :(
<glpiana> !chat | Trallallero
<ubot-it> Trallallero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Trallallero> e potevate fare qualcosa
<aleale> ok! il pc non mi legge la live da cd, ho provato e riprovato a rimasterizzarlo.. a volte carica un po' ma poi dopo 10 minuti che mi rimane il logo di ubuntu mi fa schermata nera e mi chiede di inserire i comandi.. come faccio?
<glpiana> aleale, iso di che versione?
<aleale> 11.10
<glpiana> aleale, hai controllato md5sum prima di masterizzare?
<glpiana> !md5 | aleale
<ubot-it> aleale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<aleale> no, però in un altro pc va col live! provo lo stesso?
<glpiana> aleale, no, se va su altro pc vuol dire che va. prova le opzioni di boot. ci accedi dopo la scelta della lingua premendo f6. devi prima premere un tasto quando vedi l'icona in basso con omino e tastiera
<glpiana> ciao stacco
<aleale> proviamo
<aleale> grazie!
<attempt> o/
<glpiana> ola
<diego> ei ciao
<diego> ho un problema con l'ibernazione
<diego> non riesco proprio a sistemare
<diego> questa è la mia discussione nel forum uffficiale
<diego> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,512737.msg4014539.html#msg4014539
<diego> qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<glpiana> diego, scrivi in un terminale: free
<glpiana> !paste | diego
<ubot-it> diego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diego> ok ok chiedo scusa ora faccio
<glpiana> scusa di cosa? O.o
<diego> che ho messo il link
<glpiana> diego, mica c'è problema, paste è per l'output di free
<diego> ah ok comunque non c'è bisogno
<diego> mi dice bash: !paste: event not found
<glpiana> diego, no, non ci siamo capiti
<glpiana> il comando che devi dare nel terminale è: free
<glpiana> diego, poi vai su pastebin e ci incolli l'output
<diego> ok ok ora ci sono :)
<zaganator> ciao ragazzi ho una decina di minuti e non di più par risolvere un mini problema riguardante una webcam della logitech, la c170... l'ho regalata a mio padre ma sembra che funzioni solamente il video e non l'audio quando invece la webcam è fornita anche di micrfono
<diego> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900833/
<glpiana> zaganator, con skype?
<zaganator> si con Skype funziona solo il video e provando a installare Cheese per sfizio ho visto che funziona anche per quello ma l'audio proprio non va
<glpiana> diego, ok, ho isto quel che mi serviva. non so aiutarti
<diego> hai visto se la swap andava?
<glpiana> zaganator, apri le impostazioni audio dall'cona dl volume sulla barra
<glpiana> diego, controllavo solo che  fosse attiva
<glpiana> zaganator, vai su "ingressi"
<zaganator> parli delle "preferenze"?
<jester-> diego: l'ibernazione sull'80% dei pc la vano, si addoementa e non si risveglia
<glpiana> zaganator, sì
<jester-> mai andata
<zaganator> ok sono su ingressi e quindi?
<glpiana> zaganator, vedi la webcm elencata?
<diego> jester-, "la vano" cosa è ? si infatti il pc non mi si risveglia
<jester->   diego non funza
<zaganator> cavoli che zanzara che sono... è vero potevo pensarci anche dasolo... adesso provo a fare una chiamata con skype poi ti dico!!!
<glpiana> ok
<diego> jester-, ma perchè?
<jester-> diego: linux non è perfetto e se non triboli un po he ce l'hai a fare
<ale_> nell'installazione mi si blocca sempre sulla copia dei file! come faccio?
<diego> jester-, dimmi perchè!? PERCHE?!!?!PERCHE PROPRIO IOOOOO DEVO FARE PARTE di quel misero 80 % ?!
<jester-> diego: a chi sviluppa quella parte non gli frega
<diego> jester-, ah ok ... si infatti lo uso perchè un po' mi diverte
<diego> però a volte è 'na rottura
<diego> grazie comunque
<diego> sentirò chi di dovere
<jester-> te lo danno aggratis, è tutto grasso che cola
<diego> anzi come faccio a segnalaglierlo?
<glpiana> diego, al signor linux?
<zaganator> ok grazie ho visto che con la chiamata di prova funziona quindi...!!! GRAZIE nuovamente... metterò un post sul forum di Ubuntu.it che ci sono diversi topic non risolti!!!
<diego> si
<glpiana> zaganator, ;)
<diego> glpiana, il signore linux in persona
<ale_> scusate gentili signori, nell'installazione mi si blocca sempre sulla copia dei file! come faccio?
<glpiana> !bug | diego ma prima cerca
<ubot-it> diego ma prima cerca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<diego> ok ora vado a mangiare sul serio
 * diego va a mangiare
<ale_> nessuno??
<ale_> glpiana, dai te ne sai a pacchi dammi una mano per favore!
<jester-> ale_: cd farlocco o hd un po a mignotte
<jester-> ale_: usi un riscrivibbile?
<ale_> può essere la seconda che hai detto.. ho preso questo pc in fiera dell'elettronica.. no no unso un -r. funziona su altri pc!
<MrCazoo> ragazzi non so usare il terminale ma mi servirebbe sapere come fare per avviare subito all'accensione del pc l'app di Skype in modo che mio padre non debba ogni volta andare a cliccare o cercare...ho trovato dove far pertire le applicazioni d'avvio ma mi chiede un comando, che ci devo mettere?
<skull33> salve a tutti
<skull33> sera glpiana
<MrCazoo> ok domandina facile facile: da terminale come faccio a far partire skype?
<skull33> ragazzi non mi dite che state tutti a cena
<diego> no io ho appena finito
<diego> ma tanto non so fare nulla
<diego> quindi non ti sarò d'aiuto
<fradeve> MrCazoo: skype &
<diego> questa la sapevo pure io
<MrCazoo> grazie @fradave, dovrei quindi mettere "skype &" in app di avvio?
<fradeve> MrCazoo: no in quel caso ti basta mettere solo "skype"
<fradeve> MrCazoo: la "&" serve a lasciare libero il terminale dopo aver eseguito il comando
<MrCazoo> Aaah... ok grzie!! siete dei miti!
<fradeve> MrCazoo: non esageriamo :)
<diego> a parte la & quali altri trucchetti ci sono per il terminale?
<diego> jester-, glpiana tornando al mio discorso guardate cosa ho trovato https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/458141. QUindi si tratta di un bug ?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 458141 in linux "Acer Extensa 5220  hibernate/resume failure " [Undecided,Expired]
<jester-> diego: yess
<diego> che cosa posso fare io da utente?
<jester-> diego: risegnalare il buggo precisnado l'hw che usi
<diego> ok come faccio?
<glpiana> !bugs | diego
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bugs'
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<glpiana> ecco
<jester-> diego: devi farti un account launchpad
<diego> ah ok grazie ora leggo
<diego> quale è il nome del pacchetto che mi da problemi? acpi?
<diego> o pm-utils?
<diego> o altro?
 * diego va a tagliare i capelli
<glpiana> diego, leggi tutta la pagina, poi iscrivita a launchpad, apri il bug che hai trovato e accodato allegando gli output che vedi allaegati dagli altri utenti che hanno scritto in quella segnalazione prima di te
<glpiana> diego, e non usare /me in questo canale per cortesia
<diego> ok
<dany> ciao,
<dany> ho letto sul sito che potevo venire qua a chieder una mano
<diego> si certo
<dany> ok,
<dany> allora...e da due giorni che sto provando a installare ubuntu, ma se non metto la stringa nomodeset non mi parte, e comunque dopo l avvio non ce verso di vedere
<dany> il puntatore dle mouse
<dany> e un puntino infinitesimale...invisibile
<dany> gia aggiornato i driver della radeon x 1300 x1550
<dany> non so piu cosa fare
<dany> se mi date una manina ne sarei felice
<Siphion> !installazione | dany
<ubot-it> dany: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dany> !installazione
<Siphion> ubuntu lo hai installato, o hai problemi ad eseguire la Live?
<dany> la live
<Siphion> sulla live di default non carica nessun driver della scheda grafica dany
<dany> lo avevo undue tre anni fa nell altro picci, ma non lo ho mai usato..ora mi ci sto impegnando...ma capisci che senza mouse e un massacro
<Siphion> che iso hai scaricato di ubuntu? dany
<dany> la 11.10 desktop
<dany> in pratica mi consigli di installare direttamente su una partizione ubuntu??
<dany> senno' lo provo ad installare direttamente, tanto me la crea ubuntu la partizione vero??
<dany> ho provato a mettere il mouse usb con un jack ps2 ma nulla da fare
<dany> siphion cosa mi consigli di fare?
<dany> scusate mi ero disconnesso involontariamente
<dany> qualcuno ha una soluzione al mio quesito???seno fa lo stesso
<dany> quel problema riguardante il mouse
<dany> vabbe. riprovo un altra sera, buona continuazione
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> ho acquistato un print server ethernet con 4 porte usb, digitus 4port network usb hub, ovviamente il software è per win, e con win funziona. con linux, ka stampa è impossibilmente lenta
<ricky1966> diciamo più di mezza giornata per la pagina di test ubuntu. per configurarla ho usato il system-config-printer di gnome anche se uso kde
<ricky1966> qualcuno di voi ha un'idea per provare a risolvere il problema lentezza ?
<new_buggy> ciao raga non so se qualcuno mi ha risp primaperche mi è caduta la connessione,
<new_buggy> ma ci sta qualcuno che sa come posso far vedere a ubuntu installatu con VMWARE le partizioni che ho su windows
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> a tutti
<m4rzh4ll> ho un problema con wine
<m4rzh4ll> su ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> prima facevo partire photoshop cs5 portable e tutto andava bene..
<m4rzh4ll> ora invece mi da un errore:  errori interni, ricevuti parametri non validi (crash wine)
<m4rzh4ll> ho provato a reinstallare wine ma nulla!
<m4rzh4ll> se qualcuno è cosi gentile da potermi aiutare
<new_buggy> m4rzh4ll, mi sa che stasera rimarremo senza suggerimenti, stiamo solo io e te :)
<m4rzh4ll> bel supporto cavolo!
<m4rzh4ll> anche ieri la stessa cosa...
<m4rzh4ll> tu che problema hai?
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, guarda che qui nessuno è stipendiato ...
<Carlin0> magari prova sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<m4rzh4ll> carlin0
<m4rzh4ll> sono anni che bazziko qua dentro e so perfettamente
<m4rzh4ll> che non c'è nessuno stipendiato..
<m4rzh4ll> ma purtroppo anche quando ci sono persone, qui nessuno da risposta e infatti non vedo perchè debba rimanere aperto un canale che come topic
<m4rzh4ll> ha scritto supporto
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> almeno cambiate il top
<m4rzh4ll> è scriveteci cazzeggio
<tanino> salve ho un problema ho scaricato ubuntu 11n programma del tipo secondlife con estenzione deb  vorrei installarlo potete aiutarmi grazie.10 nn riesco a trovare u
<tanino> la tastiera non funziona bene scusate  cerco secondlife con estenzione deb
<tanino> l'estenzione che  disponibile e' tar.bz2 vorrei almeno convertirlo in deb
<m4rzh4ll> tanino rulez?
<tanino> cosa e'?
<m4rzh4ll> sei il blogger?
<tanino> no
<m4rzh4ll> dalla risposta non sei tu!
<m4rzh4ll> perfetto skusa!
<tanino> volevo togliere windows cosi pultroppo devo tenermelo
<m4rzh4ll> scusa ma perche' vorresti convertirlo?
<m4rzh4ll> non puoi estrarlo con tar.bz2?
<tanino> lestenzione e' tar.bz2
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<tanino> l'ho estratto
<m4rzh4ll> qual'e il problema?
<tanino> il problema che devo installare second life
<tanino> e con tar.bz2 non ci riesco
<tanino> mi serve un deb
<m4rzh4ll> mm
<m4rzh4ll> hai guardato su google
<m4rzh4ll> non trovi niente?
<tanino> si da ore non trovo nulla
<tanino> o
<tanino> no
<m4rzh4ll> nn saprei come aiutarti!
<m4rzh4ll> io non ho mai installato
<m4rzh4ll> second
<tanino> capisco ma mi spiegcome convertire le estenzioni?heresti
<tanino> mamma la tastiera fa i capricci
<tanino> vabe'
<tanino> provero' altrove  cmq  grazie
<m4rzh4ll> per convertirle!
<m4rzh4ll> dovresti trovare comunque
<m4rzh4ll> che distro utilizzi?
<sirio3> help
<jester-> !aiuto | sirio3
<sirio3> !aiuto
<ubot-it> sirio3: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sirio3> come faccio ad aprire un canale
<jester-> sirio3: canale di?
<jester-> sirio3: canale di irrigazione, canale radio .....?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-27
<Polimar> gioeno
<Polimar> .
<Best`> Buongiorno
<Polimar> giorno
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<Polimar> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Polimar
<pac> posso ringraziare tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato,questa mattina ho risolto tutti i problemi hardware, perfino quello del tablet pc grazie! So che ce ne saranno altri, ma almeno ora posso ricominciare a lavorare!
<Polimar> ma non avevi solo quelli della cam
<Polimar> se non sbaglio
<pac> Polimar: no! ho dovuto risolvere: dual monitor, stampante, scanner, scheda audio, webcam, pen tablet. Ora finalmente potrò dormire più tranquillamente e addio wqindows!!!
<Polimar> pac passa si la ubuntu-it-chat
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<gunsmasch> salve a tutti ragazzi. Mi servirebbe una mano per configurare una stampante. Non riesco a trovare i drivers. La stampante è una canon serie: lbp 3010
<gian_>  ciao, per recuperare spazio possono essere cancellati i "linux-headers" versioni vecchie?
<remix_tj> gian_: certo
<remix_tj> gian_: disinstalla proprio il pacchetto
<gian_> io di solito disinstallavo solo i linux-image-*.*
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sergio_s> Salve a tutti! Ho in stallato flash su ubuntu 11.10 seguendo questa guida al punto 6 http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-guida-post.html ; riesco a vedere i video su youtube ma non riesco ad accedere ai comandi volume pausa ecc.. inoltre non riesco proprio a visualizzare i contenuti di altri siti tipo youtube :(  Consigli?
<sergio_s> errata corrige nn riesco avedere i contenuti di iti tipo facebook
<glpiana> sergio_s, apri un terminale
<glpiana> sergio_s, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | sergio_s
<ubot-it> sergio_s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> sergio_s, yuuhuuuu
<sergio_s> glpiana ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/901920/ mi spieghi cosa ho fatto? giusto per non fare le cose meccanicamente! :P
<glpiana> sergio_s, ti ho fatto fare una ricerca tra i pacchetti installati
<jester-> bella ammucchiata
<sergio_s> c'è un po' di confusione in effetti! :P
<glpiana> sergio_s, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash adobe-flash-properties-gtk:i386 adobe-flashplugin:i386
<glpiana> sergio_s, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> sergio_s, poi chiudi il browser, riaprilo e riprova a usare flash
<ansakione> salve a tutti, ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04
<ansakione> si blocca scrivendomi 6.037023 input
<ansakione> .lid switch as /devices/lnxsystm:00/device:00/pnpocod:00/input/input0
<ansakione> che significa?
<sergio_s> glpiana ho fatto tutto e youtube funziona regolarmente, facebook invece mi da il seguente messaggio "necessario scaricare e installare un aggiornamento flash player"
<sergio_s> (come posto immagini?)
<Aizram> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> sergio_s: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<sergio_s> http://imagebin.org/205347
<jester-> sergio_s: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> sergio_s: rm -r .macromedia
<sergio_s> glpiana grazie, adeso funziona anche su facebook! :)
<glpiana> bene
<sergio_s> se gli uffici di collocamento fossero così efficienti avremmo risolto tutti i problemi dell'italia :P
<sergio_s> siete dei grandi! sempre molto pazienti e precisi!
<Polimar> ola
<new_buggy> raga qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a far vedere una partizione di win da macchina virtuale in cui ho ubuntu?
<new_buggy> raga qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a far vedere una partizione di win da macchina virtuale in cui ho ubuntu?
<Shin3> salve
<Shin3> si puo importare le cartelle di evolution in thunderbird?
<glpiana> new_buggy, crei una cartella condivisa
<glpiana> new_buggy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Condividere_i_dati_con_sistemi_virtuali
<glpiana> Shin3, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=442940.0
<Shin3> glpiana, ok provo
<new_buggy> glpiana, grazie ora provo
<Shin3> glpiana, nella cartella di evolution trovo solo un file .db che se non erro è un database copio quello?
<glpiana> Shin3, io non uso nè l'uno nè l'altro per cui non so risponderti. quel topic l'ho tirato fuori cercando su gogol, cosa che consiglio di fare anche a te prima di danneggiare i messaggi
<Shin3> uhm e tu che usi scusa?
<glpiana> Shin3, guardo la posta sul web :P
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> Shin3, con firefox o chromium
<Shin3> a bhe
<glpiana> sì bhe
<ciano> Shin3, hai provato con "Strumenti -importa - posta" di Thunderbird? ovviamente in presenza di entrambi i programmi installati.
<Shin3> chi ha la possibiltà di avere un server che non gli cancellano le mail può fare come te glpiana
<Shin3> ciano, è l'incontrario che dovrei fare
<glpiana> Shin3, ma perchè devi sostarti su altro programma?
<glpiana> *spostarti
<ciano> Shin3, hai detto che volevi importare la posta di evolution in thunderbird ed è quello che intendevo io
<Shin3> glpiana, perchè ultimamente evolution e diventato non so il perchè molto lento a compiere semplici passaggi da una cartella all'altra o semplicemente cancellare i mess dal cestino
<glpiana> ok
<gianiaz> giorno a tutti
<gianiaz> ho un problema nell'utilizzo di svn, c'è qualcuno che l'ha mai usato qui?
<gianiaz> in pratica mi sono incasinato con le versioni e non riesco + a fare il commit
<glpiana> gianiaz, non c'è supporto ad svn su questo canale
<glpiana> !svn | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Subversion
<gianiaz> grazie glpiana
<alexx_> salve a tutti. è possibile che non riesco a installare ubuntu 11.10 su un pc causa lettore cd datato?
<alexx_> nobody can help me?
<Carlin0> alexx_, datati no sminchiato magari si o col la lente sporca
<m4rzh4ll> ciao tutti
<alexx_> a.. xk gia è tanto se mi parte, e se mi parte arriva al logo iniziale edopo dozzine di minuti mi da screen nero
<Cristian> scusate ragazzi dovrei aggiungere icona degli hd che ho sulla scrivania di kubuntu all'avvio
<Cristian> vengono riconosciuti una a partizione ntfs
<m4rzh4ll> quindi
<Cristian> ma non li visualizzo nel desktop
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<Carlin0> alexx_,  hai controllato il md5 della iso prima di masterizzarla ?
<m4rzh4ll> creati un lanciatore
<Carlin0> !md5 | alexx_
<ubot-it> alexx_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<alexx_> grazie mille!
<m4rzh4ll> Carlin0
<m4rzh4ll> oggi riusciamo a capire cosa determina il mio problema?
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, se avessi apsuto aiutarti l'avrei fatto già stanotte ma non homai usato wine
<Carlin0> saputo*
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> bo è stranissimo comunque azz
<m4rzh4ll> quello che sto pensando e che sia magari
<m4rzh4ll> instabile
<m4rzh4ll> il pacchetto!
<m4rzh4ll> lo devo utilizzare perchè io in ufficio uso cinema 4d
<m4rzh4ll> per lavorare con la grafica
<m4rzh4ll> e sicome a me windows fa cagare
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, so che c'è una pagina dove vedere se il programma che vuoi far girare funzia , nulla di + personalmente tali problemi li risolvo con xp virtualizzato
<m4rzh4ll> come sistema
<m4rzh4ll> lo virtualizzi su ubuntu?
<m4rzh4ll> ecco potrei risolvere|
<m4rzh4ll> cosi..
<Carlin0> cetto , siccome ho problemi con lo scanner ho XP su virtualbox
<m4rzh4ll> quindi posso salvare tranquillamente dove voglio anche se virtualizzo?
<m4rzh4ll> intendo i miei lavori!
<Carlin0> salvi sul virtualizzato e poi tramite la cartella condivisa la sposti dal SO host a quello guest
<m4rzh4ll> ok!
<m4rzh4ll> che client utilizzi tu per virtualizzare?
<m4rzh4ll> virtualbox?
<Carlin0> si quello oracle
<m4rzh4ll> ok ora lo scarico grazie mille amiko!
<Carlin0> se googli lo trovi subito
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> ti mandero' subito un assegno per la tua fatica nel supporto hahahah :-) (tornando alla battuta di ieri)
<Carlin0> anche un bonifico vaBBene :P   -_o
<m4rzh4ll> ahha
<m4rzh4ll> va benissimo
<m4rzh4ll> :-D ci sentiamo grazie carissimo
<Carlin0> figurati
<alexx_> controllato. il check sum è ok
<Carlin0> alexx_, ma questo pc quanta ram ha e che cpu ?
<alexx_> 512 mb ram e 1.7 Ghz
<alexx_> pentium 4
<m4rzh4ll> ho installato xp già su virtualbox ;)
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<Polimar> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> praticamente
<m4rzh4ll> io ho un hardisk interno
<m4rzh4ll> nel pc
<m4rzh4ll> ma su virtualbox non lo vede
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, passa inchat che forse è meglio
<pac> ubuntu mi ha aggiornato il sistema ed ora non funzionano più i tasti sullo schermo del tablet pc (pagina su giù rotazione schermo) consigli visto che non trovato niente in rete
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m4rzh4ll> !chat
<Polimar> pac che tablet hai?
<pac> Polimar: fujistsu t 900
<pac> ho provato con xrandr ma niente
<pac> l'aggiornamento del kernel può avere modificato il filex org.conf?
<Polimar> probabile
<pac> Polimar: e io posso ripristinarlo com'era prima?
<pac> ho trovato questo comando è affidabile? xinput  set-button-map
<pac> ho provato questo comando xinput  set-button-map e mi restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/902179/
<pac> c'è un modo per annullare l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu?
<Siphion> se non hai un backup non puoi ripristinare un file che è stato modificato pac
<pac> Siphion: grazie
<pac> ho dato questo comando xinput --list ma non capisco l'output
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/902198/
<Siphion> cosa vuoi fare pac ?
<pac> Siphion: riattivare i 4 pulsanti presenti sullo schermo del tablet pc pagina su pagina giu rotazione schermo e un altro che posso anche lasciare libero
<Siphion> per curiosità prova a dare "xinput --test 13" e poi a schiacciare quei tuoi tasti di scorrimento
<Siphion> vedi se ricevi qualche segnale pac
<pac> Siphion: pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$ xinput --test 13 key release 36
<pac> Siphion: nessun segnale
<Siphion> ok, e poi schiacciando il tuo "page"?
<Siphion> il key 36 è il tasto return rilasciato per eseguire il comando
<Siphion> mo vediamo di capire qual'è il dispositivo
<pac> Siphion: il page sarebbe pagina su e giù
<pac> Siphion: ?
<Siphion> si si
<Siphion> prova con il dispositivo 12
<Siphion> e poi a schiacciare il tasti che ti interessano
<pac> Siphion: no niente
<Siphion> se vogliamo associare a quei tasti qualcosa bisogna prima di tutto sapere da che dispositivo vengono
<Siphion> prova con il 9
<Siphion> e poi ancora con il 7
<pac> Siphion: ma i terminali continuano ad elaborare li lascio fare?
<Siphion> no chiudili :)
<pac> Siphion: niente ne con 9 e 7
<Siphion> D:
<Siphion> ma hai detto che prima dell'aggiornamento venivano riconosciuti?
<Siphion> che tablet è? (e versione di Ubuntu)
<pac> Siphion: tablet fujitsu t900 ubuntu 11.10
<Best`> vado a casa regà... a presto!
<Best`> Click! °_°
<m4rzh4ll> Sono riuscito Carlin0 ;)
<pac> purtroppo a seguito di un aggiornamento di ubuntu, ho perso la mappatura dei pulsanti sullo schermo e non sono più in grado di ruotare lo schermo e fare altre cose. Cosa posso fare?
<m4rzh4ll> Certo comunque che strano, ho un pc con 8gb di ram, ho installato ubuntu 64 bit e mi legge solo 3,8 gb di ram!
<m4rzh4ll> c'è qualche fix a quest'errore
<m4rzh4ll> fai un downgrade
<m4rzh4ll> e vedi di levare l'aggiornamento
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti non mi ricordo più come si fa a cambiare il suono di avvio e aggiungere altri suoni su gnome 2
<alexpixel22> ?
<pac> m4rzh4ll: dici a me?
<m4rzh4ll> si
<pac> m4rzh4ll: dici che posso farlo?
<pac> m4rzh4ll: e come si fa un downgrade e come si leva l'aggiornamento?
<pac> m4rzh4ll: va bene se seguo questa guida http://sambismo.wordpress.com/2009/07/31/downgrade-ubuntu/
<m4rzh4ll> si
<m4rzh4ll> puo andar bene
<m4rzh4ll> questo problema te lo ha dato solo quando hai installato
<m4rzh4ll> questi aggiornamenti?
<pac> m4rzh4ll: si
<Carlin0> alexpixel22,il suono di avvio è  /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<pac> m4rzh4ll: ho provato a riavviare ma niente da fare
<m4rzh4ll> che distro hai?
<m4rzh4ll> ubuntu?
<m4rzh4ll> 11.04?
<pac> m4rzh4ll: si 11.10
<m4rzh4ll> installati
<m4rzh4ll> la nuova
<m4rzh4ll> 12.04
<m4rzh4ll> magari li hai più compatibilità
<m4rzh4ll> visto e considerato
<Carlin0> la 12.04 è ancora una beta
<pac> m4rzh4ll: ma non è rischioso
<m4rzh4ll> io ho quella
<m4rzh4ll> e funziona
<m4rzh4ll> perfettamente
<alexpixel22> grazie Carlin0, si può fare senza andare a mettere le mani sulla cartella?
<Marketto> ciao
<pac> m4rzh4ll: avevo risolto tutti problemi del table pc proprio oggi
<m4rzh4ll> mm
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, si ma in una beta magari un aggiornamento ti imputtana tutto
<m4rzh4ll> capisco!
<m4rzh4ll> va be non credo ci sia tanto
<m4rzh4ll> che cambieranno!
<m4rzh4ll> io ho provato e fin'ora
<Marketto> ho installato ubuntu, quando all'avio scelgo l'interfaccia gnome vedo la barra in alto e altra roba a righe è normale?
<Carlin0> alexpixel22, creedo che sei vuoi cambiare suono la maniera più semplice è rinominare un file e metterlo lì
<m4rzh4ll> sembra andare benissimo
<m4rzh4ll> tutto
<m4rzh4ll> la versione che ho scaricato non ha scritte beta o altro
<m4rzh4ll> l'uscita di pangolin era prevista per il 21 di questo mese
<m4rzh4ll> se non sbaglio
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, lo vedo che cresce bene la tengo su vbox ... ma uscirà il 26 aprile la definitiva per ora è una beta
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<Carlin0> scappo ciauZ
<m4rzh4ll> speriamo rimanga tutto ok
<Marketto> ho installato ubuntu, quando all'avio scelgo l'interfaccia gnome vedo la barra in alto e altra roba a righe è normale? scusate se ripeto ma sono incompetente :D
<m4rzh4ll> installati
<m4rzh4ll> la scheda video
<m4rzh4ll> mancano i driver
<m4rzh4ll> se ti sfarfalla cosi!
<m4rzh4ll> devia andare
<m4rzh4ll> su impostazioni di sistema
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marketto> ho il catalyst installato ma fà uguale
<m4rzh4ll> driver aggiuntivi! li ti dovrebbe vedere il driver della scheda video,
<m4rzh4ll> si ma è attivo?
<Marketto> da cosa lo capisco :D
<m4rzh4ll> vai dove ti ho detto e guarda!
<m4rzh4ll> dal pallino se è verde
<m4rzh4ll> o grigio
<Marketto> ok vedo
<Marketto> uno grigio uno verde
<m4rzh4ll> il verde che cosa c'è scritto?
<Marketto> driver grafici una sigla tra virgolette attivato
<m4rzh4ll> e quello grigio?
<Marketto> uguale post relase non attivato
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> attiva quello
<Marketto> non me lo fa attivare alla fine dell aggiornamento dice che non riesce
<Marketto> e ora mi ha disattivato anche quello prima
<m4rzh4ll> e ok!
<m4rzh4ll> ora che te lo ha disattivato
<m4rzh4ll> riprova su post relase
<m4rzh4ll> se non fa! prova a riavviare e riprova su post relase!
<Marketto> ok provo
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<Marketto> nain
<m4rzh4ll> che errore ti da!
<Marketto> l'istallazione non è riuscita, consultare il file di registro per maggiori informazioni: var/log/jockey.log
<m4rzh4ll> azz
<m4rzh4ll> da dove hai scaricato questi driver?
<m4rzh4ll> oppure non li hai scaricati?
<m4rzh4ll> te li ha messi in automatico
<Marketto> esattamente me li dava entrambe e mi attiva solo i primi
<Marketto> i post relase non c'è mai riuscito
<m4rzh4ll> hai ubuntu 11.10?
<Marketto> si
<m4rzh4ll> che sistema hai
<m4rzh4ll> 32 o 64
<Marketto> 32
<Marketto> in dual bot con 7
<m4rzh4ll> mm
<m4rzh4ll> strano
<m4rzh4ll> ma ti sfarfalla lo schermo?
<m4rzh4ll> oppure hai tipo lo schermo che sembra mancante di pixel in certi punti?
<m4rzh4ll> rigate ecc
<Marketto> nono vedo la roba male del tipo la barra superiore a righe e molte scritte inleggibili sotto gnome
<Marketto> qui ubuntu classico si vede bene
<m4rzh4ll> allora
<m4rzh4ll> è un problema
<m4rzh4ll> di gnome!
<m4rzh4ll> non di skeda video
<Marketto> come risolvo allora :D
<m4rzh4ll> risolvi scaricandoti
<m4rzh4ll> una distro di ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> piu avanti oppure
<m4rzh4ll> ti skariki la 10.04
<m4rzh4ll> e la fai aggiornare
<m4rzh4ll> magari sarà quella iso difettosa
<Marketto> capito
<m4rzh4ll> nn saprei altro!
<Marketto> ok intanto grazie dell'aiuto :)
<m4rzh4ll> figurati!
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> x caso
<Marketto> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> giochi a play3
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<Marketto> cos'è?
<m4rzh4ll> ps3
<Marketto> ah
<Marketto> no sono rimasto alla 1 ahahha
<m4rzh4ll> o no?
<m4rzh4ll> hai un nick di un amico mio pensavo fossi lui hahah
<m4rzh4ll> non si sa mai
<Marketto> ehehehe
<Marketto> ora scappo ciao ciao ;)
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<pac> purtroppo a seguito di un aggiornamento di ubuntu, ho perso la mappatura dei pulsanti sullo schermo e non sono più in grado di ruotare lo schermo e fare altre cose. Cosa posso fare?
<pac> in una guida ho trovato questo ma non so come procedere http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/902350/
<devidino> salve in kde una volta c'era Kbluetooth ora mi dice pacchetto non trovato ha cambiato nome
<devidino> ?
<K99Brain> devidino, kdebluetooth
<K99Brain> devidino, anzi no... bluedevil
<romeopapa> salve, qualcuno sa come cambiare le impostazioni di scrittura/lettura su una microsd?
<devidino> romeopapa:  di solito dovrebbe montarla in /media quindi dovrebbe assumere i permessi della cartella
<devidino> /media
<K99Brain> insomma dipende, ha cambiato prima da kbluetooth a kdebluetooth e poi da kdebluetooth a bluedevil
<devidino> K99Brain:  si l'ho appena installato :) grazie mille
<romeopapa> devidino, il fatto è che non mi ci fa scrivere o cancellare nulla
<devidino> romeopapa:  portati con cd all'interno della cartella della sd
<devidino> quindi qualcosa come /media/cartella sd o serie di numeri
<romeopapa> devidino, e cis ono
<devidino> sai ls -l
<pac> questo comando vi sembra completo? xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o
<romeopapa> devidino, che fa il -l?
<devidino> romeopapa:  dovrebbe visualizzare i permessi della cartella ma comunque ls --help dovrebbe darti l'help del comando
<m4rzh4ll> qualcuno sa dove posso reperire netcommander?
<romeopapa> ls --help
<romeopapa> devidino, ok, qual'è il comanado per abilitare a tutti tutto?
<devidino> romeopapa:  quali sono i tuoi permessi attuali?
<romeopapa> 16384 ti dice qualcosa?
<devidino> 84?
<devidino> 8 non esiste come permesso romeopapa !pastebin
<devidino> !pastebin | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/902384/
<Krhash> qualcuno conosce un programma per scrivere in Visual c#?
<devidino> romeopapa:  sudo chmod 777
<devidino> Krhash:  eclipse dovrebbe farlo
<devidino> romeopapa:  risolto?
<romeopapa> tel...
<devidino> romeopapa:  ok io però ora ti devo lasciare
<devidino> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<tanino> save a tutti una domanda  ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e mi serve secondlife con estenzione deb pultroppo quello che fino adesso ho trovato e,,,, tar.bz2 che non riesco ad installare  mi aiutereste ?grazie
<jester-> tanino: tar è  un archhivi compresso tipo zip. va scompattato e vedere cosa c'è dentro
<tanino> si ho provato ad aprirlo ti dico cosa c'e' dentro asp
<tanino> second life ico.png ,secondlife,readme-linux- voice , summary.json
<tanino> prov ad aprire secondlife ma nn succede nulla
<K99Brain> tanino, beh, la prima cosa da fare è legegre il readme
<K99Brain> di solito c'è scritto
<K99Brain> come fare
<tanino> ok leggo
<tanino> uff e scritto in inglese
<tanino> ma lestenzione tar.bz2 si puo coneb?vertire in d
<tanino> convertire
<tanino> in deb scusate
<jester-> tanino: convertire a quale pro
<tanino> per una installazzione facilitata
<jester-> tanino: cliicala che si pare l'utility e la estrai, è il contenuto che devi usare
<jester-> tanino: è tipi .zip, ti risulta che i flies .zip si installano?
<tanino> infatti il contenuto lo cliccato tutto ma nulla
<jester-> tanino: bisogna vedere se è binario o va comilato
<tanino> non e che mi manca qualcosa nel sistema?
<tanino> come faccio a saperlo?
<jester-> compilato, ci rarà un readme o un file di nome install
<jester-> dove lo hai scaricato non ci sono indicazioni?
<tanino> l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale di secondlife.com
<tanino> c'e' install.sh
<jester-> entra dove c'è il file e dai sudo ,/install.sh
<tanino> mi dai la stringa esata?
<tanino> esatta?
<jester-> tanino: dove ce l'hai quello che hai  estratto
<tanino> nella scrivania
<jester-> penso abbia estratto una cartella
<tanino> i
<jester-> o no
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino: se come si chiama la cartella
<tanino> secondlife-i686-3,3,0250306
<jester-> tanino: hai sistema 32 o a 64 bit
<tanino> 64
<jester-> tanino: allora non va bene ì, quello è a 32
<tanino> e quale devllare?o insta
<tanino> quale devo installare?
<jester-> tanino: non funsa su una 64
<jester-> devi prendere quello a 64 bit
<tanino> allora devo fare una ricerca
<tanino> vedo se lo trovo
<tanino> ragazzi grazie
<tanino> alla prox
<tanino> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> o
<Marketto> Buona sera
<Marketto> c'è qualche mod?
<ubuntu_> ciao  a tutti
<ubuntu_> ciao  a tutti
<ubuntu_> oggi ho installato ubuntu e dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento al riavvio mi è apparso lo schemo nero con il messaggio di canbiare risoluzione. come si fa?
<ubuntu_> grazie per l'attenzione
<ubuntu_> ^_^
<remix_tj> eh, bel casino
<ubuntu_> remix_tj,  dici a me?
<remix_tj> ubuntu_: dovresti avviare in modalità single user
<ubuntu_> come si fa?
<remix_tj> eh ora cerco e ti dico
<ubuntu_> sono nuovo oggi è il mio primo gg di scuola ubuntu
<ubuntu_> quando faccio il boot mi appare lo schermo nero e non posso far nulla
<ubuntu_> quindi devo fare le modifiche utilizzando la modalità live che sto usando ora
<ubuntu_> ^_^
<ubuntu_> ma non so come procedere
<ubuntu_> -.-
<remix_tj> ubuntu_: no no ce' il modo, ma non mi ricordo di preciso
<remix_tj> ora provo a vedeere come fare per avviare il reconfiu
<remix_tj> *reconfigure del video
<ubuntu_> a ok
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> sto provando su un mio pc
<remix_tj> poi ti dico come funziona
<ubuntu_> a la mia ubuntu è la 11.04
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> all'avvio devi tenere premuto shift di sinistra
<ubuntu_> si
<remix_tj> finchè non ti compare un menù dove puoi scegliere una voce con scritto "modalità di ripristino"
<remix_tj> (ce ne sono più di una talvolta, scegli la più un alto)
<remix_tj> da lì dovrebbe esserci, dopo l'avvio, una richiesta di cosa fare
<ubuntu_> ok
<remix_tj> scegli failsafeX
<remix_tj> e dovrebbe aprirsi tra le varie cose  un tool per riconfigurare l'interfaccia grafica
<remix_tj> da lì smanetta
<remix_tj> non 'e' una vera soluzione :-)
<ubuntu_> mhmhm
<ubuntu_> aspè
<ubuntu_> ma da ubu live posso intervenire sul file che si occupa della risoluzione modificandolo con un editor?
<ubuntu_> tipo apro xorg e metto la giusa riconfigurazione che mi serve prima che l'aggiornamento mi facesse il casino
<attempt> si
<ubuntu_> mi dici la procedura? grazie
<attempt> ubuntu_ si da live ti sposti nella dir del disco giusta e editi xorg come ti pare
<attempt> avvii la live,  e vedi un attimo dove sta' xorg ma quello del disco non della live.
<ubuntu_> hehheeh
<ubuntu_> altrimenti non abbiamo fatto niente
<ubuntu_> ^_^
<attempt> poi sudo gedit path-del-disco-/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<attempt> nel terminale e cambi xorg nel modo opportuno.
<ubuntu_> ci son tanti xorg non riesco a capire quale
<ubuntu_> -.-
<attempt> xorg.conf
<attempt> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> trovato
<ubuntu_> Section "Screen"
<ubuntu_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<ubuntu_> 	DefaultDepth	24
<ubuntu_> EndSection
<ubuntu_> Section "Module"
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> le modalita' disponibili le trovi su google
<attempt> non pastare qui usa pastebin
<ubuntu_> a  si
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu_> scusate
<ubuntu_> vabbè ormai è fatta
<attempt> e comunque cerca  esempi xorg e imposta varie risoluzioni possibili.
<ubuntu_> è che devo modificare li?
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/iXxn2pyb
<attempt> SubSection "Display"
<attempt>   Depth           24
<attempt>   Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<attempt>  EndSubSection
<FloodBotIt1> attempt: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntu_> io voglio scrivere 1280x1024 ma non so dove metterlo
<ubuntu_> a credo in module
<ubuntu_> giusto?
<dany_> ciao buonasera, avrei bisogno di un aiutino e ho letto che mi potevo rivolgere qua
<Carlin0> !aiuto | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dany_> ho instalalto la 11.10 ma ubuntu mi si avvia solo se metto la stringa nomodeset, e comunque non ce verso di vedere il puntatore del mouse(nemmeno con la versione 10.4)le ho provate tutte...non so piu che fare
<ubuntu_> io ci vo a provare ciao
<danpos77> ciao
<danpos77> non mi apre i programmi ne gestore aggiornamenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ubuntu 10.04 ma siamo sicuri non esistono Virus????????????
<danpos77> qlcn può aiutarmi?
<OverMe> c'era svendita di segni di interpunzione?
<danpos77> ahahahha!
<danpos77> scusa...
<OverMe> danpos77, prova ad aprirlo da terminale e controlla cosa dice
<danpos77> che comando impartisco?
<OverMe> software-center
<OverMe> !paste | danpos77
<ubot-it> danpos77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danpos77> ho scritto software-center e dato invio. giusto?
<OverMe> giusto
<danpos77> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 25, in <module>     import pygtk ImportError: No module named pygtk
<danpos77> questo è il risultato...
<danpos77> scusate l'inettitudine, ma utilizzo Ubuntu da poco!
<OverMe> danpos77, sudo apt-get install python-gobject-2
<danpos77> cos'è python?
<OverMe> un linguaggio di programmazione
<OverMe> dai quel comando
<danpos77> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto python-gobject-2
<danpos77> Non lo trova!
<OverMe> mmm aspetta
<danpos77> ho la vers. 10.04 c'entra qualcosa?
<OverMe> danpos77, sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<OverMe> prova così
<danpos77> ok
<danpos77> mi sta configurando il pacchetto... il terminale è diventato azzurro... normale?
<OverMe> :O
<danpos77> Dice: Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<sandrinux> la configurazione sì...il term azzurro boh :)
<danpos77> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA  END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<danpos77> etc etc...
<sandrinux> ah
<OverMe> danpos77, premi tab finché non vai so OK
<danpos77> ora non fa più nulla...
<sandrinux> ecco l'azzurro
<danpos77> e do invio... giusto?
<OverMe> sì
<danpos77> In order to install this package, you must accept the license terms, the "TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA ". Not accepting will cancel the installation. Do you accept the EULA license terms?
<danpos77> Accetto?
<OverMe> sì
<danpos77> Migliaia di righe... ora verifico... grazie mille OverMe! Se non funziona domani lo porto da chi me l'ha installato! Notte a tutti ragazzi!
<OverMe> riprova a far parire softare-center
<OverMe> riprova a far parire software-center
<OverMe> -.-'
<sandrinux> andato
<esulu> we
<attempt> OverMe glielo hanno installato.....
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> oggi ubuntu ha fatto un aggiornamento ho riavviato e da quel momento mi ha inibito le funzioni dei 4 pulsanti presenti sullo schermo del mio tablet pc. Pulsanti essenziali quando il portatile è in modalità tablet. Consigli?
<leo_> Sera
<pac> sulle guide di wiki non esiste la sezione tablet pc! sbaglio io a cercare o è così?
<attempt> :/
<attempt> in effetti mai vista pac
<Carlin0> pac, sembra che non esista ne nel wiki e nemmeno nel forum
<attempt> il problema e' che tornare indiestro da un aggiornamento non e' facile.
<pac> lo so ma cosa faresti tu al mio posto
<attempt> ci deve essere un log  in /var/log/ che ti fa' vedere gli aggiornamenti, le ultime azioni del terminale.
<Carlin0> l'unico aggiornamento di cui è facile tornare indietro è quello del kernel
<attempt> vedere cosa ha aggiornato di preciso e tentare di rimettere il pacchetto precedente
<attempt> facendo attenzione alle dipendenze. ci sono pacchetti che non e' possibile disinstallare che si tirano dietro tutto il sistema.
<pac> Carlin0: è prorio quello che ha fatto!
<Carlin0> pac o altrimenti da synaptic menù file cronologia
<attempt> in pratica devi isolare i pacchetti da togliere, usare un comando che esiste per togliere solo il pacchetto senza togliere le sue dipendenze, trovare il precedente, mettere il precedente. se da' problemi con le dipendenze fare anche con loro come con quel pacchetto. un macello.
<Carlin0> pac, proprio quello cosa ?
<pac> Carlin0: ha aggiornato il kernel
<attempt> ma allora prova a riavviare con il kernel precedente
<Carlin0> pac, e avvia col kernel vecchio
<Carlin0> che ci va ...
<attempt> se con il vecchio va' sei a posto.
<pac> attempt: come si fà?
<Carlin0> pac, hai solo ubuntu o altri so su quel pc
<Carlin0> ??
<pac> Carlin0: windows7
<attempt> all'avvio su un pc normale cliccando shift vedi la lista kernel in grub, il bootloader. scegli il kernel piu' vecchio.
<pac> attempt: si può considerare normale il mio che ha il dual boot
<pac> ?
<attempt> se con il vecchio va' bene tutto il pc evita di aggiornare. lascialo come e'.
<Carlin0> pac all'avvio scegli il kernel vecchio
<attempt> si. all'avvio vedi la lista con ubuntu e windows?
<pac> attempt: si
<leo_> Sapete cosa posso usare per fare copertine per Dvd. Quelle grandi...!
<attempt> di ubuntu devi vedere 4 kernel , due normali e due recovery
<pac> si recovery c'è me lo ricordo
<attempt> usi il normale con il numero piu' basso.
<pac> ma non so se sono due
<pac> attempt: numero più basso?
<attempt> se hai messo un nuovo kernel e basta sono due
<attempt> se hai anche tolto il vecchio lo devi rimettere e dare sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> pac, dai al terminale → sudo update-grub
<pac> attempt: ma per primo cosa faccio
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> attempt: questo sudo update-grub
<pac> ?
<attempt> dallo in terminale e il risultato lo metti in paste
<pac> ok
<pac> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902936/
<Carlin0> pac,  riavvia e scegli questo → -3.0.0-16-generic
<pac> Carlin0: ok
<pac> non c'è la 16 c'è solo la 17
<pac> sono due 17 e la seconda è recovery
<pac> uso la seconda?
<Carlin0> previuous ....
<pac> Carlin0: dici a me?
<Carlin0> e si
<attempt> notte
<Carlin0> in basso non hai una scritta tipo previous qualchecazzo?
<pac> Carlin0: cosa intendi?
<pac> Carlin0: no c'è la voce linux qualcosa
<Carlin0> vai li
<pac> Carlin0: SU LINUX?
<Carlin0> e ti esce il submenu
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> previous linux
<pac> e dal submenu?
<Carlin0> 16
<pac> ok vado
<cagi> buonasera, ho uno slot sul portatile che vorrei occupare con una scheda pcmcia firewire potreste consigliarmene una compatibile con ocelot? o sono tutte ugualmente compatibili ? sono un novellino e magari sto dicendo castronerie.  spero abbiate pazienza.
<pac> Carlin0: grazie mille!
<Carlin0> prego pac
<pac> chicco[ita]: ma come posso evitare questi inconvenienti in futuro
<pac> Carlin0: ops
<pac> Carlin0: ma come posso evitare questi inconvenienti in futuro
<Carlin0> pac, l'importante è che quando aggiorni il kernel tieni sempre quello vecchio in modo che se il nuovo da problemi usi il vecchio come stai facendo ora , per il resto nessuno ha la palla di vetro
<pac> va bene ma it kernel vecchio dove si conserva_
<Carlin0> se non lo togli di proposito lui resta
<Carlin0> tu li hai 3 kernel
<Carlin0> il 12 , il 16 e il 17
<pac> ok e se non faccio niente li rimangono giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto
<pac> grazie
<Carlin0> li trovi in previous linux ... ora lo sai
<pac> perfetto
<pac> mi verrebbe di farti ancora una domanda ma mi sembra troppo banale
<pac> dai non ti disturbo ancora buona notte a tutti!
<cagi> buonasera, ho uno slot sul portatile che vorrei occupare con una scheda pcmcia firewire potreste consigliarmene una compatibile con ocelot? o sono tutte ugualmente compatibili ? sono un novellino e magari sto dicendo castronerie.  spero abbiate pazienza.
<sergio> paste image
<Guest43557> paste image?
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pier_> buonanotte a tutti. mi chiedevo se la versione di wubi potesse andare bene sia per 32 che per 64?
<pier_> jester-
<warrior_> ho abbandonato ubuntu 2 anni fà, ma non capisco se la mia versione è fallata, perchè non mi sembra immediato come una volta
<warrior_> ubottu-it
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-28
<Lorenz> buonasera, cerco aiuto...
<Lorenz> ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio portatile emachines e510 e non riesco ad andare in internet tramite wireless...
<Lorenz> sembra non veda la scheda di rete, qualcuno ha una vaga idea di cosa possa fare? Grazie
<Best`> Buongiorno!
<entoni> posso_
<entoni> posso?
<entoni> ok scusate. A dopo
<Polimar> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Polimar> cioa glpiana
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Polimar> giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<BetaBrain> giorno
<BetaBrain> good mornig all
<antonio59> Buongiorno! Posso fare una domanda?
<glpiana> !chiedi | antonio59
<ubot-it> antonio59: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OZZACOTS> raga come le installo le directx 11 su ubuntu??
<jester-> OZZACOTS: nada dx in lunucs
<OZZACOTS> cosa è lunucs?
<jester-> linucs*
<jester-> linux
<OZZACOTS> come nada directx e come gioco
<glpiana> OZZACOTS, giochi con windows
<massimo18> -..-
<jester-> OZZACOTS: se non c'è lo stesso gioco per  linucs riusi winzoz
<OZZACOTS> ma come mi son messo ubuntu e mo devo rimettere windows
<glpiana> oxhai messo linux per giocare coi giochi di windows?
<jester-> OZZACOTS: pessima idea non lasciare winzoz in dula boot
<jester-> dual*
<OZZACOTS> cosa è dual
<OZZACOTS> dannazzione
<glpiana> OZZACOTS, dual boot è avere la scelta per avviare windows o linux all'accensione del pc
<massimo18> !pazienza | OZZACOTS
<ubot-it> OZZACOTS: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<OZZACOTS> c'ho messo 2 ore per capire come si installava ci facevo doppio click sul file e poi ho capito che dovevo masterizzarlo linux
<OZZACOTS> e mo non posso giocare
<jester-> cosa sono i lameri? se indovini vinci pannicello caldo
<jester-> e i monghi?
<OZZACOTS> ?
<glpiana> OZZACOTS, prima ci si informa poi si installano le cose. vale lo stesso per i programmi. in linea di massima vale per qualsiasi cosa
<OZZACOTS> insomma non si gioca allora a che serve
<OZZACOTS> ?
<massimo18> OZZACOTS, a niente non usarlo
<OZZACOTS> cosa ci faccio se non posso giocare
<glpiana> OZZACOTS, niente, non lo usi. rimetti windows
<OverMe> comprati una xbox
<OZZACOTS> e missa che rifaccio cosi
<glpiana> per esempio
<OZZACOTS> ma non si puo mettere il pulsante start in linux devo premere ogni volta in alto per i programmi
<glpiana> lol
 * OverMe sbadiglia
<jester-> roba da far causa a che ha sviluppato linux  per ìchè rende i bimbi tristi
<glpiana> !troll | OZZACOTS
<OZZACOTS> ?
<ubot-it> OZZACOTS: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> i bimbiminkia poi vanno pure in depressione
<OZZACOTS> ?
<OZZACOTS> ma che state a dire
<OZZACOTS> ?
<OZZACOTS> bimbominkia sarai tu e io in depressione per linux non ci vado
<glpiana> OZZACOTS, aka zizzu, non si aggirano i ban
<frun> glpiana, per il supporto lingue  1 ho prima disinstallato da ubuntu service tutto office ma  mi diceva ancora pacchetto nn installato completamente 2 da gestore pacchetti ho disinstallato tutto office e mithes, ora da supporto ligue è tutto ok
<glpiana> frun, bene
<pitzalone> ciao. voglio creare un launcher, ma prima di dare l'ultimo comando devo dare cd della directory dove si trova. come posso fare?
<Janvitus> glpiana, serviva qualcosa?
<glpiana> Janvitus, sì, ma non qui. in chat
<Janvitus> glpiana, non mi sembra, perchè che fa?
<davide> raga installare ubuntu da terminale come si fa, e per insttalre ubuntu su hard disk usb
<gaetan3> salve
<cristian_c> !installazione | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> e cerchi nelle sottoguide
<gaetan3> qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi una buona guida per configurare samba?
<cristian_c> !samba | gaetan3
<ubot-it> gaetan3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<gaetan3> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao, sono riuscito finalmente a triggerare il led del pulsante wireless, in pratica adesso se lo premo switcha da blu a rosso e da rosso a blu
<cristian_c> uso: echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger" e echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger" ma anche altre combinazioni funzionano
<cristian_c> però il fatto è che i colori sono invertiti per il wifi attivo/disattivo. Aggiungo che ho provato a inserire i comandi in rc.local, a usare uno script, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso, volevo sapere se c'era un modo per invertire i colori
<cristian_c> qualche idea in merito?
<davide> per instalarlo su hd usb come devo fare
<cristian_c> !persistente | davide
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'persistente'
<cristian_c> !usb | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<davide> pendrive wifi usb con winzoz funzia con ubnutu 11.10 no ,forse non è compatibile con linux
<glpiana> davide, scrivi nel terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903926/ ecco
<glpiana> davide, sì vabbè
<glpiana> davide, su pastebin devi mettere l'output del comando lsusb dato nel terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<davide> ok chiedo scusa ma adesso devo andare a prendere il bambino
<cristian_c> altro problema:
<cristian_c> non riesco a visualizzare il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> questo mi impedisce di regolare quel volume specifico
<cristian_c> qualche idea?
<Best`> seraaa.. vado a casa! Ci si legge a presto!
<Best`> Click! :)
<m4rzh4ll> ciao ragazzi
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare per quale motivo, installando il kernel 3.2.1 riavvio il sistema dopo la procedura e non cambia nulla?
<cagi> buongiorno, ho uno slot sul portatile che vorrei occupare con una scheda pcmcia firewire potreste consigliarmene una compatibile con ocelot? o sono tutte ugualmente compatibili ? sono da poco passato a linux abbiate pazienza se sto dicendo una sciocchezza
<m4rzh4ll> devi chiedere quando compri
<m4rzh4ll> con che cosa è compatibile!
<cagi> m4rzh4ll, volevo comprarlo on line perchè nei negozi sono quasi introvabili
<m4rzh4ll> si ma infatti
<m4rzh4ll> se guardi su google
<m4rzh4ll> e scrivi scheda pci compatibile con linux
<m4rzh4ll> ti appare una lista!
<m4rzh4ll> dai un occhiata
<cagi> m4rzh4ll,  ok provo ma cè differenza tra pci e pcmia
<m4rzh4ll> scusa
<m4rzh4ll> comunque  PCI è ancora usato per connettere schede audio, cattura video, schede con qualsivoglia porte aggiuntive e schede di rete.
<m4rzh4ll> Negli ultimi mesi sta approdando nel mercato il PCI Express,
<m4rzh4ll> PCMCIA: Standard adottato da molti produttori di computer portatili per  un connettore universale al quale si possono accoppiare dispositivi di  ogni sorta: dischi rigidi, memorie e modem.
<Polimar> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> alla fine pci express
<m4rzh4ll> e quella più recente!
<cagi> m4rzh4ll,  beh il mio note fa la quinta elementare per cui credo che le express non vadano bene
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> allora pci!
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<cagi> m4rzh4ll,  allora temo di non aver capito .......le pci sono quelle più recenti o più vetuste?
<m4rzh4ll> no
<m4rzh4ll> pci express
<m4rzh4ll> sono le recenti
<m4rzh4ll> PCMCIA sono quelle universali
<m4rzh4ll> ci attacchi di tutto!
<m4rzh4ll> quindi ti consiglio questo!
<m4rzh4ll> dischi rigidi, memorie e modem
<m4rzh4ll> pci ci attacchi solo schede video
<m4rzh4ll> quindi non ti servirebbe
<cagi> m4rzh4ll, ok ti ringrazio ho imparato qualcosina provo a vedere se riesco a trovare qualcosa
<m4rzh4ll> di niente!
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<Polimar> nelle impostazioni di kubuntu ho selezionato di montare gli hd automaticamente
<Polimar> ma non trovo opzione per farli vedere sulla scrivania
 * Polimar caffè time
<Polimar> ragazzi non riesco ad aggiungere hard disk alla scrivania
<Polimar> mi puo essere di auto storage device manager?
<jester-> sera
<kimal73> 'sera!
<glpiana> ola
<pavilion> salve a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda video notebook hp ze4900, non funziona il 3d. cosa posso fare? grazie
<glpiana> pavilion, vediamo che scheda è: in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> pavilion, ci sei?
<D4V|DE> ma non ne avevano che fare ad aggiornare il flashplugin all'11.2?
<D4V|DE> si vedono quasi tutti i video con i colori alterati
<D4V|DE> soluzioni?
<pavilion> si ci sono
<D4V|DE> posso fare un downgrade del flashplugin?=
<pavilion> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/904277/
<glpiana> D4V|DE, come lo hai installato?
<jester-> D4V|DE: per quale motivo
<jester-> sicuro di non avere altro?
<glpiana> pavilion, intel dovrebbe reggere il 3d. come lo provi per dire che non va?
<pavilion> da spetto seleziono effetti visivi
<glpiana> pavilion, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<pavilion> edubuntu 10.10
<pitzalone> ciao. mi sapreste dire come caricare tutti i font su scribus
<pavilion> prova qui http://scribus.softonic.it/downloa
<pavilion> ci siete?
<pavilion> glpiana ci sei?
<jester-> pavilion: cu fu
<pavilion> non riesco a far funzionare gli effetti video, posso risolvere questo problema?
<glpiana> pavilion, aggiorna anzitutto. tra poco non sarà più supportata
<pavilion> ok. l'aggiornamento l'ho fatto poco fa. comunque c'è una distro che la supporta?
<glpiana> pavilion, intendo avanza di versione
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | pavilion
<ubot-it> pavilion: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<pavilion> ok
<glpiana> pavilion, poi non so se la questione del 3d si risolve, ma meglio comunque aggiornare il sistema
<pavilion> posso avanzare da aggiornamenti?, me lo chiede
<pavilion> provo allora.
<glpiana> reboot
<paolinux> sera
<frun> #ubuntu-cat
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-29
<Cristian> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Cristian> giorno
<simonaG> ciao
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<Ilis> ciao a tutti
<Ilis> Chi è così gentile da aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con la rilevazione wireless su ubuntu 11.10 su un portatile?
<glpiana> Ilis, spiega il problema
<Ilis> ciao glpiana, allora, ho installato ubuntu dandogli 40gb di spazio, sembrava andare tutto ok ma poi ho notato che non riusciva a rilevare alcuna rete, nemmeno il tastino che uso per attivare/disattivare la rilevazione wireless funzionava
<Ilis> tornando in ambiente windows ovviamente funziona di nuovo tutto
<glpiana> certo, quello lo diamo per scontato
<glpiana> Ilis, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Ilis, scheda wifi interna?
<Ilis> sono poco pratico di terminale :) dovrei andare in ambiente ubuntu?
<glpiana> Ilis, beh, sì. hai modo di collegarti con esso via cavo?
<glpiana> altrimenti devo darti una lista di comandi da dare e poi mi devi riportare il tutto
<Ilis> allora riavvio il pc con ubuntu e collego il cavo ethernet?
<glpiana> Ilis, sì, è la cosa migliroe da fare
<glpiana> *migliroe
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> migliore
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Ilis> ok dai ritorno subito ;)
<Ilis> ah un problema a cui avevo pensato
<Ilis> siccome ho la versione windows 7 a 64 bit
<Ilis> non c'entra con quella di ubuntu vero?
<glpiana> non c'entra nulla
<Ilis> quindi la 32 bit vabene di ubuntu
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> quella che preferisci, è indifferente
<Ilis> ok grazie ;)
<Ilis> vedo di tornare in fretta
<greenrabbit> buongiorno
<Ilis> salve a tutti
<Ilis> glpiana ci sei? :)
<BetaBrain> giorno raga
<Ilis> giorno brain
<glpiana> Ilis, eccomi. sei col pc in questione in ubuntu?
<Ilis> eccomi si
<Ilis> mi ha detto che c'erano 365 aggiornamenti da fare e sta lavorando xD
<glpiana> Ilis, oki, io potrei sparire, nel caso è per due minuti e torno
<Ilis> ok tranq ;)
<Ilis> perciò :) che faccio?
<glpiana> Ilis, hai finito di fare gli aggiornamenti?
<Ilis> è pressappoco al 75%
<Ilis> si riavvierà?
<glpiana> Ilis, intanto apri un terminale
<glpiana> Ilis, molto porbabilmente dovrai riavviare dato l'alto numero di aggiornamenti
<Ilis> ok aperto ilt erminale
<glpiana> Ilis, nel temrinale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Ilis
<ubot-it> Ilis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ilis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905266/
<glpiana> Ilis, oki, dovrebbe essere facile risolvere la tua shceda wifi. ma prima temrina gli aggiornamenti riavvia e torna qui
<Ilis> ok ;)
<Ilis> e un'altra cosa :)
<Ilis> per la lingua italiana nel sistema?
<Ilis> ho provato ma non cambia
<glpiana> Ilis, dopo il riavvio mettiamo a posto anche quella
<Ilis> thanks :)
<Ilis> come ti chiami? Almeno so chi mi ha aiutato :)
<glpiana> glpiana
<Ilis> eheh :) va bene
<Ilis> allora termino e torno qua ;)
<glpiana> ok
<Ilis> eccomi glpiana
<Ilis> riavviato
<glpiana> Ilis, oki, allora prima la wifi
<glpiana> Ilis, hai detto di essere su 11.10?
<Ilis> mi è apparso un messaggio sul wireless
<Ilis> un iconcina accanto all'icona messaggi
<Ilis> che mi dice installa driver
<glpiana> Ilis, che dice che ci sono driver proprietari disponibili?
<glpiana> cliccala
<Ilis> driver broadcom sta senza fili
<Ilis> sta attivando
<glpiana> Ilis, no
<glpiana> Ilis, soloq uello ti da? non c'è firmware broadcom?
<Ilis> all interno
<Ilis> dice che contiene diversi driver
<Ilis> e ci sono i nomi
<glpiana> Ilis, frena, dovresti vedere sia gli STA che il firmware broadcom come due diverse opzioni
<Ilis> ok asp
<Ilis> guarda cosa dice
<glpiana> prendi una schermata della finestra
<Ilis> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<glpiana> !image | Ilis
<ubot-it> Ilis: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ilis> http://imagebin.org/205665
<Ilis> adesso si è acceso il tastino del wifi sul pc
<glpiana> Ilis, oki, riavvia il pc e proviamo quelli allora. se no va torna e vediamo di mettere gli altri
<Ilis> ok torno subito ;)
<Polimar> ola
<ilis> rieccomi
<glpiana> ilis, l'hai già provata?
<ilis> yes, sono in wifi :)
<glpiana> bene, ora per la lingua, clicca in alto a destra, vai su impostazioni e poi in supporto lingue
<glpiana> ti dirà di installare die pacchetti. faglielo fare
<ilis> devo riavviare per renderla effettiva?
<glpiana> non direi, eventualemnte termina la sessione e rientra
<ilis> ok ;) ah un'altra cosa, qua non posso trovare alcun file che è inserito nella partizione di windows seven?
<ilis> tipo musica immagini film
<glpiana> ilis, certo che puoi, basta che apri il file manager e guardi nella colonna a sinistra
<glpiana> identifica il disco di windows e cliccaci sopra
<ilis> dove trovo il file manager? :D
<glpiana> ilis, sulla barra, vedi la cartella con la casetta?
<ilis> ah si
<glpiana> quello :)
<ilis> grazie :)
<glpiana> :)
<ilis> vado a godermi il mio nuovo sistema operativo :) grazie dell'aiuto glpiana ed una buona giornata
<glpiana> anche a te
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<laidon> ola!
<laidon> stamattina ho avuto un aggiornamento flashplugin e da allora non apre i video con firefox, come se non fosse installato... Sapreste dirmi di più?
<glpiana> laidon, apri un terminale
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | laidon
<laidon> ok capo
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/905357/
<glpiana> laidon, prova a dare sto comando: rm -r .macromedia
<glpiana> laidon, poi chiudi il browser e riavvialo
<laidon> glpiana, ATTENZIONE - Flash Player non risulta installato sul tuo computer
<glpiana> laidon, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin
<laidon> li purghiamo, ok
<glpiana> laidon, quando temrina, scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> laidon, poi chiudi firefox e riaprilo
<laidon> glpiana, installo l'installer o proprio il plugin stesso?
<glpiana> laidon, dai i comandi che ti ho detto
<laidon> ok
<glpiana> laidon, se non va ci pensiamo
<laidon> glpiana, ancora nulla :(
<glpiana> laidon, hai detto che usi firefox?
<laidon> esatto
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<glpiana> copia tutto su pastebin
<laidon> già aperta
<glpiana> laidon, fa vedere
<laidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905365/
<glpiana> laidon, apri youtube
<laidon> rimane nero
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: locate libflash
<laidon> paste?
<glpiana> sì
<laidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905366/
<glpiana> laidon, sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<laidon> e riavvio firefox immagino
<glpiana> laidon, poi chiudi firefox e riaprilo
<glpiana> esatto
<laidon> glpiana, ancora nero
<glpiana> laidon, c'è quel gesko-mediaplayer che potrebbe rompere. disinstallalo e riprova. ne riparliamo tra 30 minuti circa
<laidon> ok, buon pranzo (credo)
<dersew> salve ragazzi
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<dersew> qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri o l'altro ieri di flash-plugin installaer?
<glpiana> laidon, son tornato. a che punto sei?
<laidon> glpiana, nemmeno togliere quel gecko ha cambiato qualcosa...
<glpiana> !qualcuno | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<laidon> dersew, io!
<glpiana> laidon, ridammi la pagina anout:plugins
<dersew> laidon, glpiana, da ieri il flash player va da culo
<laidon> dersew, stiamo appunto vedendo insieme a glpiana
<dersew> e ho provato di tutto
<dersew> ah bene
<glpiana> dersew, tu riesci a visualizzare i video di youtube?
<dersew> mi associo a voi allora
<dersew> si yt si
<FloodBotIt1> dersew: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dersew> anche se (prima) si vedevano male
<dersew> adesso no
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/905427/
<glpiana> dersew, se guardi youtube e clicchi col destro sul video, nel menu che appare leggi plguin flash o roba simile?
<dersew> chrome o ff?
<glpiana> laidon, fai lo stesso, tasto destro sul video nero di youtube
<laidon> glpiana, non spunta menu
<glpiana> dersew, firefox
<laidon> spunta classico menu firefox
<dersew> come compare file, edit, view, movie controllo.. ecc ecc
<dersew> sia con ff che con chrome
<laidon> esatto, pure a me
<glpiana> laidon, fammi sta prova. apri una sessione guest e prova youtube da lì
<dersew> glpiana, correggimi se sbaglio, ma chrome nn ha flashplayer integrato anche se nn installato nel sistema?
<glpiana> dersew, quindi non c'è scritto Informazioni su adobe flash player in fondo al menu?
<dersew> no, c'è "esci"
<glpiana> dersew, sì, ma chrome no pè nei repo e qui non c'è supporto per chrome
<dersew> stiamo con un'altro plugin
<glpiana> *è
<laidon> glpiana, puoi riscrivere che per sbaglio ho cancellato il log a video?
<dersew> non con adobe
<glpiana> laidon, dersew, quindi non c'è scritto Informazioni su adobe flash player in fondo al menu?
<dersew> no
<laidon> glpiana, no
<dersew> stiamo usando un pkugin diverso
<dersew> plugin*
<glpiana> dersew, ok, tutti e due :D, dpkg -l | grep totem-mozilla       in un terminale
<dersew> sn 2 riche
<dersew> scrivo qui o pasto?
<glpiana> dersew, se son due incolla qui
<dersew> ii  totem-mozilla                                  3.0.1-0ubuntu7.1                        Totem Mozilla plugin
<dersew> bene, l'ha messa tutta in una lol
<glpiana> dersew, sudo apt-get purge totem-mozilla     e poi riavvia firefox e riprova youtube
<laidon> glpiana, ii  totem-mozilla                                3.0.1-0ubuntu7.1                                     Totem Mozilla plugin
<glpiana> laidon, anche tu: sudo apt-get purge totem-mozilla     e poi riavvia firefox e riprova youtube
<dersew> niente da fare
<dersew> nn è cambiato nulla
<laidon> glpiana, provo anch'io lo stesso anche se a lui non ha funzionato?
<glpiana> dersew, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> laidon, sì
<dersew> http://pastebin.com/y7eqZp5v
<glpiana> avete problemi diversi
<dersew> problemi diversi, stesso risultato dopo lo stesso aggiornamento?
<dersew> ambiguo
<glpiana> dersew, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common
<glpiana> dersew, sì, problemi diversi, nessuna ambiguità
<glpiana> poi riavvia firefox
<dersew> rimuove un bel pò di roba
<dersew> mi rimuove pure gnome qualcosa
<glpiana> dersew, fa vedere su pastebin prima di dare conferma
<laidon> glpiana, ancora nulla eliminando totem
<dersew> http://pastebin.com/GjVHFbgR
<glpiana> laidon, ridammi about:plugin
<laidon> ok
<glpiana> *plugins
<dersew> ps. ieri ho aggiornato pure gnome alla release appena uscita
<glpiana> dersew, leggi bene, rimuove solo i 3 che ti ho detto
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/905438/
<glpiana> dersew, se hai aggiornato da repository esterni non sono problemi affrontabili in questo canale
<dersew> ho aggiornato solo gnome, ma nn credo sia li il problema dato che lo ha pure laidon, cmq riavvio ff
<glpiana> dersew, ti ho già detto che il tuo problema è diverso da quello di laidon
<laidon> glpiana, scusami ma mi devo assentare per pranzare, torno fra poco
<glpiana> laidon, dal menu sulla barra, in alto a destra, entra come guest (sessione ospite) e prova youtube su firefox
<dersew> glpiana, ok, cmq adesso mi compare in alto di installare il plugin, quindi niente flashplayer
<glpiana> dersew, ridammi l'output attuale di dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<dersew> http://pastebin.com/Nba1MACR
<glpiana> dersew, sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<glpiana> dersew, dopo dai: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> a tra un po'
<dersew> su chrome sta funzionando
<dersew> su ff ovviamente no, sto ancora installando
<dersew> grande glpiana, funziona tutto adesso!
<dersew> grazie 1000 :)
<simonlab> wela
<simonlab> qualcuno è riuscito a capire come mai su ubuntu 64bit legga solamente 3,8 gb di ram
<simonlab> ?
<filo1234> simonlab: invece di?
<simonlab> 8 gb
<simonlab> un po' tanto!
<filo1234> sei sicuro di aver installato una 64bit?
<simonlab> sul bios li legge!
<simonlab> all 1000%
<simonlab> su info sistema mi dice 64bit
<simonlab> quindi non penso dica bugie!
<simonlab> ;)
<filo1234> fai vedere uname -a
<simonlab> Linux simonlab-hackbox 3.2.0-20-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 16:42:26 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<filo1234> simonlab: anche free -m
<simonlab>         total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<simonlab> Mem:          3889       1750       2138          0         72        806
<simonlab> -/+ buffers/cache:        871       3017
<simonlab> Swap:         4028          0       4028
<FloodBotIt1> simonlab: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> sai che non sono certo se ci voglia comunque il kernel PAE?
<filo1234> mi sfugge questa cosa ora
<simonlab> ma non è per 32bit?
<laidon> dersew, hai risolto?
<simonlab> il kernel pae?
<simonlab> quale kernel pae installo?
<filo1234> simonlab: appunto ora mi sfugge se il pae serve solo per la 32bit
<simonlab> lo so per certo!
<filo1234> simonlab: cat /proc/meminfo
<simonlab> è solo per x86
<simonlab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/905451/
<simonlab> ?
<simonlab> è un problema grosso!
<simonlab> tutte le distro ogni volta questo problema qua..
<simonlab> ho letto anche altre persone gli stessi problemi
<filo1234> simonlab: io credo dipenda comunque dal bios
<simonlab> ma il bios me li legge!
<filo1234> si, ma  evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va
<simonlab> e ho notato
<simonlab> come si aggiorna il bios da linux
<simonlab> poi!
<laidon> glpiana, anche in sessione ospite non funziona flash video
<glpiana> laidon, ridai il comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<filo1234> simonlab: guarda nel sito del produttore, io proverei
<simonlab> è complicato?
<simonlab> oppure è qualche eseguibile
<simonlab> ?
<filo1234> simonlab: si è un eseguibile di solito che devi lanciare da bios
<simonlab> ok
<simonlab> provvedero'
<simonlab> a vedere un po'
<simonlab> grazie per il momento
<simonlab> filo
<simonlab> ;)
<FloodBotIt1> simonlab: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> simonlab: se dici che lo fa con diverse distro, credo porpio che il bios sia ubriaco
<simonlab> ahhaha
<simonlab> :-D
<laidon> glpiana, ii  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1                          Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<filo1234> a meno che non abbia 4GB condivisi con la scheda video :-|
<simonlab> a dopo
<simonlab> mm ecco
<glpiana> laidon, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer            e copi atutto quel che esce su pastebin
<simonlab> come si fa!
<simonlab> a capire questo
<simonlab> ^
<glpiana> simonlab, se la ram è condivisa con la scheda video vedrai qualcosa a riguardo nel bios
<filo1234> simonlab: il bios dovrebbe darti qualche info riguardo alla scheda video e alla memoria in uso
<glpiana> m4rzh4ll, non cambiare nick su questo canale, grazie
<m4rzh4ll> glpiana questo è il mio nick
<m4rzh4ll> l'altro era sbagliato!
<glpiana> m4rzh4ll, non cambiare nick su questo canale, grazie
<m4rzh4ll> comunque ho una scheda video geforce 310
<m4rzh4ll> non credo la condivida!
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/905461/
<filo1234> m4rzh4ll: credere è una cosa, saperla è un'altra
<glpiana> laidon, chiudi firefox. poi riavivlao e torna
<laidon> ok
<laidon> glpiana, ancora nada
<glpiana> laidon, un secondo
<glpiana> laidon, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<dersew> laidon, si ho risolto io
<laidon> porello sto plugin, l'avremo purgato 3/4 volte oggi ;)
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi se ha finito: locate libflashplayer
<laidon> nessun risultato
<glpiana> laidon, ok, ora di nuovo chiudi firefox e riaprilo e torna
<laidon> glpiana, perfetto ora funziona!
<glpiana> laidon, allora qualcosa non torna
<laidon> scherzo dai, burla toscana... ;)
<glpiana> -.-
<laidon> scuz
<glpiana> laidon, about:plugins
<laidon> mi spunta "installazione plugin mancanti"
<laidon> che prima non c'era
<glpiana> laidon, oki, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<laidon> devo incollarti prima l'about o no?
<glpiana> sì se hai volgia
<glpiana> *voglia
<laidon> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/905471/
<glpiana> procedi
<laidon> ok
<laidon> e riavvio firefox
<glpiana> sì
<laidon> uffa, ancora niente
<laidon> rettangolo nero
<glpiana> laidon, cliccaci col destro e dimmi cosa appare
<laidon> soliti tasti "indietro, avanti, stop, salva immagine, ..."
<glpiana> laidon, io tra un attimo devo andare. ti dico cosa fare
<glpiana> laidon, purga ancora flashplugin-installer
<laidon> formattare :D
<degli> ciao a tutti
<degli> nessuno usa aoache con ssl ?
<glpiana> laidon, hai 32 bit o 64?
<laidon> 32
<glpiana> laidon, scarica questo: http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_other_Linux_(.tar.gz)_32-bit
<glpiana> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.228/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz meglio se clicchi qui :)
<glpiana> laidon, lo scompatti e tiri fuori libflashplayer.so nella tua home
<glpiana> laidon, poi apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<glpiana> laidon, poi riavvii firefox e vedi se va
<laidon> eh ma devo installarlo il plugin scaricato?
<glpiana> a più tardi, forse -.-
<laidon> il tar.gz
<glpiana> laidon, no, ti ho detto di aprirlo e scompattare solo libflashplayer.so
<laidon> ok
<glpiana> leggi bene please
<laidon> sì sì, pensavo dovessi fare anche altro
<laidon> ora faccio tutto
<glpiana> laidon, no, serve solo qul file nel percorso che ti ho scritto
<glpiana> ciao
<laidon> grazie dell'aiuto e della pazienza :)
<glpiana> :)
<m4rzh4ll> mi sapete dire se esiste un programma tipo everest per linux?
<m4rzh4ll> per vedere le specifiche della mia scheda madre
<filo1234> mikeit: sudo lshw
<massimo18> -.-
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> era gia uscito
<massimo18> pare sia caduto
<mikeit> mikeit sono io
<filo1234> ma va?
<mikeit> ho visto che hai risp a me
<filo1234> è il tab, ho sbagliato
<mikeit> invece che a m4rzh4ll
<filo1234> -.-
<massimo18> lol
<mikeit> lo so scherzavo
<devidino> salve ho installato xfce ma non ho i permessi per spegnere il pc o ravviarlo in più non ho i permessi per il mount umount dei dispositivi usb sapete aiutarmi
<devidino> ?
<enzotib> devidino, che display manager usi?
<devidino> enzotib,  slim
<enzotib> devidino, metti lightdm, oppure gdm, e risolvi
<enzotib> non so se slim si può configurare per
<enzotib> devidino, lo stesso problema me lo dava xdm, che non settava la sessione come "Active", dal punto di vista di PolicyKit
<devidino> enzotib,  quindi meglio lightm
<enzotib> devidino, lightdm è di freedesktop.org, quindi è lo standard di riferimento
<devidino> enzotib,  ho usato gdmù
<enzotib> anche gdm va bene
<enzotib> credo anche kdm
<devidino> enzotib,  ora devo ravviare il processo giusto
<devidino> ?
<enzotib> devidino, la sessione
<devidino_> enzotib,  ottimo risolto :=)
<devidino_> enzotib,  grazie mille
<enzotib> bene
<devidino_> enzotib,  wicd è meglio di gnome-network-manager?
<enzotib> devidino_, sono più o meno equivalenti, secondo me, il primo ha anche una interfaccia a caratteri che ti permette di fare una connessione wireless da terminale
<enzotib> devidino_, io uso il secondo
<devidino_> enzotib,  usi xfce?
<enzotib> devidino_, no, lxde
<devidino_> enzotib,  good:P
<AngelForget> very good lxde enzotib
<devidino> enzotib,  posso usufruire della tua benovolenza per chiederti sai anche qual'è il pacchetto per la localizzazione in italiano?
<patatalessa> ciao posso chiedere una cosa?
<AlexTux> patatalessa, dicci
<patatalessa> da dove posso scaricare per stamparla una guida al funzionamento di ubuntu?
<AlexTux> patatalessa, guida per cosa di preciso?
<patatalessa> guida generale di ubuntu
<landau> ciao a tutti..come posso vedere i canali rai in streaming con vlc?
<AlexTux> patatalessa, c'è http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ dove trovi un po' di tutto, ma tutta da stampare non so
<AlexTux> landau, non ti conviene usare rai smooth?
<AlexTux> landau, devi usare vlc per forza?
<landau> guarda, in realtà a me servirebbe portare lo streaming sul mio televisore, tramite server dlna, visto che ancora non ricevo la rai sul digitale terrestre
<AlexTux> landau, capisco, un attimo solo e vedo se riesco ad aiutarti
<landau> ok grazie mille! :)
<enzotib> patatalessa, c'è la guida a Ubuntu server in inglese, in pdf: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<kibitzer> patatalessa, http://www.istitutomajorana.it/scarica/Ubuntu-1004-guida-tascabile.pdf
<patatalessa> già l'ho vista quella kibitzer ma non dice praticamente niente
<patatalessa> e non parlo inglese
<patatalessa> beh se sapete aiutarmi,io aspetto qui
<AlexTux> landau, mi spiace, vedi se c'è qualcun altro che sa aiutarti, sono desolato :(
<kibitzer> patatalessa, e questa? http://granuzworld.altervista.org/Guida_Ubuntu.html
<landau> ok grazie mille lo stesso :)
<patatalessa> vado a vedere kibitzer
<AlexTux> landau, prova con questo http://valkiro.org/2010/01/22/guardare-la-rai-in-streaming-con-vlc/
<mikeit> Ciao a tutti!
<radoen> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> qualcuno è pratico di mame? non riesco a capire dove sbaglio, ma... non vede le roms
<Holden> neramarea, no, ti posso aiutare con dgen se vuoi
<neramarea> e cos'è...?
<Holden> neramarea, http://imagebin.org/205720 emulatore sega
<neramarea> mh. pare interessante. installato.
<radoen> chi di voi è pratico di applet java?
<Holden> !info dgen
<ubot-it> dgen (source: dgen): Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.23-12 (oneiric), package size 269 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Holden> neramarea, hmm, nei repo c'è una versione un pò vecchia, io l'ho compilato. comunque provalo, magari va bene
<neramarea> ahimè io non so compilare. ora cerco qualche rom
<Holden> neramarea, per compilare è molto semplice... ma qui siamo ot
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> cia
<glpiana> ciao neramarea
<neramarea> tu sai ccome far funzionare mame, glpiana
<neramarea> ?
<glpiana> neramarea, che difficoltà incontri?
<neramarea> non mi vede le rom
<neramarea> che ho copiato nelle dir corrette
<glpiana> neramarea, hai già visto il wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Mame
<neramarea> sì, ho già fatto come descritto
<glpiana> neramarea, che mame hai messo di preciso?
<neramarea> sdlmame
<neramarea> ah... le rom le vede, ma poi quando si avvia da' errore "rom non trovate"
<glpiana> neramarea, guardo
<neramarea> tranquillo... non è vitale... grazie
<glpiana> nein che directory hai messo le rom?
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> ola
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_> sapete per CASO ubuntu 10.04 quanto spazio libero chiede per l'installazione?
<ubuntu_> l'11.04 me mi chiede 4.5 gb
<ubuntu_> il 12.04 8.5 gb
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> secondo voi che ne capite di più del sottoscritto, ho un print server usb, con win funziona bene, con kubuntu ci mette un mese a stampare una misera paginetta, potrebbero essere i driver della stampante ?
<ricky1966> che voi sappiate si possono usare i driver windows xp, della stampante, con ubuntu ?
<ErVito> puoi provare con ndiswrapper
<ErVito> credo
<ErVito> no, cazzatas
<ErVito> cazzata*
<ErVito> è solo per la rete, certo è che essendo un printserver wifi...uhm...
<ErVito> magari ne trarresti comunque un incremento di performance
<ErVito> ma è tutto molto ipotetico
<ricky1966> ErVito: non è wifi, è ethernet
<ErVito> in alternativa credo ci sia solo il buon e vecchio wine
<ErVito> eh, scusa, comunque gira in rete
<ricky1966> cosa gira in rete ?
<ErVito> il printserver
<ricky1966> si, quello si
<cristian_c> ricky1966, che driver utilizzi?
<ricky1966> ho provato sia cups che hj
<ricky1966> HP Officejet 4500 g510n-z hpijs, 3.12.2
<ricky1966> ora uso questo
<ErVito> eheh, e dire che hp li fornisce
<ricky1966> ma anche quello di cups è identico
<ErVito> se sono quelli esatti penso che tu non possa avere di meglio
<ricky1966> ma perchè con win funge bene e qua no
<ricky1966> e che cappero.....
<ErVito> perché sono due sistemi diversi
<ErVito> lol
<cristian_c> ricky1966, andrebbe chiesto ad hp che sviluppa i driver
<ricky1966> avevo il sentore di questo
<cristian_c> ricky1966, comunque controlla anche i log
<ricky1966> dove li trovo i log ?
<cristian_c> var/log/cups
<ricky1966> bho non capisco
<ricky1966> ci sono tre file access_log, page_log error_log
<cristian_c> appunto
<ricky1966> ok appunto e poi .... ?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, devi controllare i tre log lì presenti
<ricky1966> fatto ma non mi sembra ci siano errori
<cristian_c> controllato bene
<cristian_c> ? non è che sono corti...
<ricky1966> si corti
<ricky1966> il page è vuoto
<cristian_c> postali
<ricky1966> si spe
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<ricky1966> access_log  : http://pastebin.com/LCHs9rYg
<ricky1966> error_log : http://pastebin.com/CVg4KUqY
<cristian_c> ricky1966, da dove stampi?
<ricky1966> dal pc dove scrivo ora
<cristian_c> e allora perché usi un print server?
<ricky1966> perchè a: il pc è lontano dalla stampante, b: ho un'altro pc con cui voglio stampare
<cristian_c> ricky1966, allora non stampi dal tuo pc
<ricky1966> non ho compreso il senso della domanda, scusa
<ricky1966> riformula la domanda
<cristian_c> ma è una stampante wifi (l'ho visto dal log)?
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto di preciso per installare e configurare la stampante sul tuo sistema?
<ricky1966> la stampante è pure wifi
<ricky1966> allora ho lanciato system-config-printer
<ricky1966> trova stampante
<ricky1966> ip del print server
<cristian_c> sì, ma qual'è la configurazione?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<ricky1966> driver di hp 4500...
<cristian_c> collegata dove?
<ricky1966> cristian_c:  la configurazione di cosa, della rete ?
<cristian_c> tutto dall'inizio
<ricky1966> allora comincio dall'inizio
<ricky1966> fastweb, hub di fastweb, ethernet, hub ethernet, cavo a mio pc,cavo pc moglie, cavo printserver
<ricky1966> dhcp
<ricky1966> mio ip 10.173.186.18
<cristian_c> quindi è una stampante ethernet?
<ricky1966> print server 10.173.186.17
<ricky1966> no
<ricky1966> la stampante è connessa usb
<cristian_c> forse il problema è l'hub
<ricky1966> è pure wifi, ma non si riesce ad usare col wifi
<cristian_c> e se la colleghi direttamente alla porta usb del pc?
<ricky1966> funge benissimo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi il problema non è la compatibilità della stampante
<ricky1966> no assolutamente
<cristian_c> se la trasformi in stampante di rete, allora iniziano i problemi, giusto?
<ricky1966> io credo potrebbe essere un problema si lpd
<ricky1966> esatto
<cristian_c> ah, lpr
<ricky1966> tolgo la usb dal mio pc, e la connetto al print server, cominciano i cazzi
<ricky1966> ID match for device lpd://10.173.186.17/lp:
<cristian_c> quando è collegata via usb al pc, che driver usa?
<ricky1966> il cups
<cristian_c> in particolare?
<cristian_c> cups include tutta una serie di driver
<ricky1966> spe
<ricky1966> sto cercando il nome giusto
<cristian_c> ricky1966, lsusb te lo dice
<ricky1966> lsusb non dice nulla della stampante
<cristian_c> lsusb -t sì però
<ricky1966> non vedo riferimenti espliciti
<ricky1966> vado su pastebin
<ricky1966> http://pastebin.com/Uj2DPnM1
<m4rzh4ll> ho un problema enorme
<m4rzh4ll> che nessuno riesce a risolvere
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 2, Class=vend., Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> uhm, c'è qualcosa che non è gestito da driver
<m4rzh4ll> ubuntu 64bit mi legge solo 3.8 gb di ram
<cristian_c> ci sta
<m4rzh4ll> e io ne ho 8 gb installati
<cristian_c> effettivamente è un problema
<ricky1966> cristian_c: mi piace che ci stia
<cristian_c> ricky1966, mi riferivo all'altro utente
<cristian_c> ricky1966, fammi vedere anche lsusb
<m4rzh4ll> io?
<cristian_c> no
<m4rzh4ll> ah ok
<ricky1966> http://pastebin.com/GL6tQ9Cp
<cristian_c> ricky1966, la stampante non viene neanche rilevata
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, dove te lo fa vedere il sistema che hai meno ram?
<ricky1966> ok e questo lo sapevo, ma ci sarà maniera
<m4rzh4ll> cristian_c poi una mano d'aiuto me la potresti dare!
<m4rzh4ll> si me lo dice
<cristian_c> ricky1966, è una cosa anomala
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, ma dove
<cristian_c> ?
<ricky1966> che culo che tengo
<m4rzh4ll> su dettagli
<m4rzh4ll> impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> ricky1966, prova a spegnerla e riaccenderla, non è possibile che lsub non la veda
<m4rzh4ll> dove c'è scritto memoria
<m4rzh4ll> mi da 3,8 gib
<cristian_c> magari controlla se è collegata a un hub e usb e nel caso collegala direttamente alla porta
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, prova con lshw
<m4rzh4ll> spe
<cristian_c> sudo lshw
<m4rzh4ll> a quale voce lo trovo?
<m4rzh4ll> o te lo posto a te?
<ricky1966> cristian_c:
<ricky1966> nada, niente nisba
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, nel terminale
<m4rzh4ll> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/906251/
<m4rzh4ll> ecco quello che mi da
<cristian_c> ricky1966, prova con un altro cavo, è troppo strana questa cosa
<cristian_c> ricky1966, oppure usa dmesg
<cristian_c>              size: 2GiB
<ricky1966> pensavo una cagata magari, non potrebbe essere qualche tipo di firewall ?
<cristian_c>              description: DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0,8 ns)
<m4rzh4ll> poi sotto dice bank:3
<cristian_c> ricky1966, più che altro mi stupisce che non viene rilevata via usb
<m4rzh4ll> dice che ho 3 banchi di ram da 2
<m4rzh4ll> gb
<m4rzh4ll> poi sopra ne riconosce un altra da 2
<m4rzh4ll> o sbaglio^?
<ricky1966> ma il fatto che passi via ethernet non potrebbe inficiare la ricerca di lsusb ?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, ma tu l'hai collegata via usb al pc direttamente
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, però sono di tipo diverso
<ricky1966> noooo, è sempre via print server
<cristian_c> e allora....
<m4rzh4ll> quindi?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, ci credo non rilevava nulla, era troppo strana come cosa
<m4rzh4ll> sono tutte uguali le ram che ci sono! il pc esce con quelle ram..
<m4rzh4ll> non le ho aggiunte io
<ricky1966> cristian_c: non c'è un lseth ?
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, come facevi a sapere che erano 8 GB?
<m4rzh4ll> bhè il pc
<m4rzh4ll> lo smonto
<m4rzh4ll> e so che 8 gb sono dentro il pc
<cristian_c> ricky1966, in realtà guardi le interfaccie di rete con ifconfig -a
<m4rzh4ll> e poi windows me le riconosceva tutti e 8!
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, prova a toglierle e rimetterle
<m4rzh4ll> ma quindi non me le legge?
<cristian_c> *interfacce
<m4rzh4ll> su lshw?
<ricky1966> cristian_c: con ifconfig -a
<ricky1966> nada
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, hai controllato nel task manager?
<m4rzh4ll> no
<cristian_c> ricky1966, che cosa vedi?
<m4rzh4ll> non saprei nemmeno come si entra
<m4rzh4ll> sul taskmanager di ubuntu
<ricky1966> eth0, lo, wlan0
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, non è difficile
<m4rzh4ll> dimmi te!
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, unity o gnome-shell?
<m4rzh4ll> unity
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, lo trovi nelle Applicazioni
<ricky1966> se faccio ping e l'ip del Print server lo vede l'ip
<m4rzh4ll> come si chiama?
<cristian_c> Monitor di sistema?
<m4rzh4ll> ah ok
<cristian_c> ricky1966, io però avevo chiesto quali driver erano utilizzati quando colleghi la stampante alla porta usb del pc
<m4rzh4ll> si in effetti anche li vede 3,8
<m4rzh4ll> swap invece 3,9
<ricky1966> questo HP Officejet 4500 g510n-z cups, 3.12.2
<cristian_c> la swap lasciala perdere che sta sul disco
<m4rzh4ll> ok!
<cristian_c> ricky1966, dove l'hai letto?
<m4rzh4ll> quindi non mi vede le altre ram
<m4rzh4ll> ora provo a stakkarle e rimetterle
<ricky1966> quando imposto la stampante
<m4rzh4ll> nel caso non facesse
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<m4rzh4ll> da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<m4rzh4ll> dal bios?
<cristian_c> è una prova
<cristian_c> uhm, non saprei
<ricky1966> per la precisione è la versione precedente HP Officejet 4500 g510n-z, hpcups 3.11.7
<m4rzh4ll> che sfiga azz!
<m4rzh4ll> proprio con linux me lo doveva fare
<m4rzh4ll> porka puttana
<cristian_c> ricky1966, dovresti provare a collegarla direttamente alla porta usb del pc e dare i comandi suggeriti prima
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, non so se è un problema hardware
<m4rzh4ll> strano perke se windows le legge
<ricky1966> ok, però ora è un casino, devo spostarla e credo che i vicini mi ucciderebbero
<cristian_c> quando hai provato?
<m4rzh4ll> significa che il problema è a livello software
<cristian_c> ricky1966, lo farai appena possibile
<ricky1966> facciamo che se ti becco domani sera ti posto i risultati
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, non ho idea quando hai provato
<ricky1966> per ora notte
<m4rzh4ll> come quando ho provato!
<cristian_c> ricky1966, se io non ci fossi postalo agli altri :)
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, anche adesso, volendo
<ricky1966> ok
<m4rzh4ll> si io lo provo ora!
<m4rzh4ll> stakko le ram
<m4rzh4ll> e provo
<m4rzh4ll> ma ti giuro mi stressa troppo che non riesco a fare leggere le ram
<cristian_c> e rimettile
<m4rzh4ll> ok!
<m4rzh4ll> a tra pochino
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, più che altro era con windows la prova
<m4rzh4ll> con windows
<m4rzh4ll> le legge
<m4rzh4ll> come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> quando lo hai visto?
<m4rzh4ll> ieri
<cristian_c> uhm
<m4rzh4ll> quindi escludo
<m4rzh4ll> l'hardware
<cristian_c> prima ubuntu li vedeva i banchi?
<m4rzh4ll> nn lo mai notato
<cristian_c> fai un controllo adesso con windows
<m4rzh4ll> perchè ero da tanto che non mi riavvicinavo
<m4rzh4ll> e azz devo formattare e reinstallare di nuovo?
<m4rzh4ll> pesantuccio
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non c'è windows?
<m4rzh4ll> no
<m4rzh4ll> lo levato
<m4rzh4ll> xke mi sta sulle balle
<m4rzh4ll> io utilizzo solo linux
<cristian_c> da live la vedi la ram?
<cristian_c> lol
<m4rzh4ll> no
<m4rzh4ll> nn la vede
<m4rzh4ll> nemmeno da live
<m4rzh4ll> inoltre me lo faceva anche linux mint 12
<m4rzh4ll> stessa cosa
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=285942.0
<m4rzh4ll> si avevo gia letto
<m4rzh4ll> che 32 bit
<m4rzh4ll> legge fino a 4
<m4rzh4ll> ma io ho la 64bit
<m4rzh4ll> quindi il problema
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m4rzh4ll> non è quell
<cristian_c> quindi versione a 64 bit di ubuntu?
<m4rzh4ll> si si
<m4rzh4ll> se no avrei risolto con il kernel pae
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, l bios quanta te ne vede?
<cristian_c> *il
<m4rzh4ll> spetta che riavvio
<m4rzh4ll> controllo!
<m4rzh4ll> bene
<iannus> ciao, ho un problema (credo) con il flash su ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<iannus> i filmati visti su youtube risultano essere in negativo
<iannus> inoltre l'ultimo frame "resta" memorizzato a schermo e sostituisce l'eventuale presenza del colore nero in finestre o immagini
<m4rzh4ll> ne vogliamo parlare?
<m4rzh4ll> cristian-c
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> vuoi ridere?
<m4rzh4ll> ora me le legge tutte 8 :-D
<simonlab> ragazzi
<simonlab> mi sapete dire come mai su informazioni di sistema
<simonlab> su dettagli
<simonlab> su grafica mi dice driver sconosciuto
<simonlab> se io la scheda video lo installata?
<fradeve> :q
<fradeve> :q
<Cristian> Ciao
<Cristian> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<Cristian> Quasi alla fine dell'istallazione terminA con un errore
<Cristian> Se riavvio si blocca su schermata nera
<Cristian> Se provo ad entrare in modalità ripristino si blocca al menù
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-30
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> giorno
<Cristian> nettuno presente
<Cristian> flash player è stato rimosso dai repo
<Cristian> giorno
<Cristian> giorno
<Best`> Buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pitzalone> buongiorno. dovrei creare un launcher per lanciare un programma con python, si può creare dando questa sequenza di comandi: cd a, cd b, python c.py,
<glpiana> pitzalone, cioè vuoi entra nella directory a poi nella directory b e lì lanciare il comando?
<OverMe> e non puoi fare python a/b/c.py ?
<glpiana> o semplicemente rispondere?
<glpiana> a meno che non fosse una domanda, ma una affermazione
<pitzalone> glpiana: scusate avevo clienti. esatto per la prima domanda
<glpiana> per quella di OverMe ?
<pitzalone> quindi il comando sarebbe python a/b/c.py ?
<glpiana> pitzalone, se il percorso è quello, sì
<pitzalone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/906829/
<pitzalone> cosa sbaglio?
<glpiana> pitzalone, il percorso, se parti da home devi metterci / davanti
<OverMe> immagino sia /home/fabio/pg2/core/promogest.py
<glpiana> ecco, pure l'utente mancava
<pitzalone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/906849/
<pitzalone> ora cosa sbaglio
<filo1234> pitzalone: chiedi a promogest
<pitzalone> filo1234: hai letto tutto il problema?
<OverMe> applicazione fatta at mentula canis
<pitzalone> OverMe: che vuol dire? scusa l'ignoranza
<OverMe> che è l'applicazione fatta male e sei costretto a lanciarla dalla cartella in cui si trova
<filo1234> pitzalone: ti ho detto di chiedere a promogest perchè è probabile che abbiano cambiato qualche cosa nel sorgente
<filo1234> visto che li conosco
<pitzalone> filo1234: ieri gliel'ho chiesto e mi ha deto che non sapeva farlo. boh?
<filo1234> pitzalone: ? chi non sapvea farlo?
<filo1234> o.0
<pitzalone> filo1234: lui? francesco di promogst
<filo1234> be se non lo sa fare lui
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> che ha fatto il programma
<pitzalone> OverMe: cmq io non si possono dare tre comandi su un launcher?
<OverMe> pitzalone, metti: cd /home/fabio/pg2/core/ && python promogest.py
<filo1234> pitzalone: ma non puoi scaricare il deb scusa?
<pitzalone> filo1234: lo sta usando. ho comprato il prgramma anche, ma devo lanciarlo due volte per mie comodità e con la nuova visualizzazione di ubuntu non me lo fa partire
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> pitzalone, parli di unity?
<pitzalone> glpiana: si
<pitzalone> OverMe: cos' funziona!
<glpiana> pitzalone, ce l'hai nella barra laterale?
<pitzalone> si
<glpiana> pitzalone, cliccaci sopra con la rotella del mouse
<kimal73> pitzalone: che programma hai comprato?
<pitzalone> glpiana: non la sapevo... funziona!
<pitzalone> kimal73: promogest2
<glpiana> pitzalone, e lo fa anche se lo richiami dalla dash
<kimal73> a che serve?
<glpiana> !chat | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kimal73> glpiana: pensavo di essere nell'altro canale scusa
<glpiana> kimal73, lol, non sai neanche dove sei? hihiihihihihih
<kimal73> e no sono entrato in automatico qui dentro.
<pitzalone> glpiana: così lo sapevo... ma ero troppo lungo1
<filo1234> accorciati
<glpiana> lol
<akis24> buongiorno
<pitzalone> grazie a tutti! mi avete risolto il problema! torno a lavoro
<laidon> ciao ragazzi
<laidon> glpiana, non so se sei online... comunque il problema di flashplayer di ieri non l'ho risolto
<glpiana> laidon, ci sono. vediamo di riprendere da dove ci eravamo lasciati
<glpiana> laidon, avevi scaricato il tar.gz?
<laidon> ho estratto il file .so e copiato
<laidon> l'ho copiato manualmente, ma nulla
<glpiana> locate libflashplayer
<laidon> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> laidon, che versione di firefox stai usando?
<laidon> 11.0
<glpiana> laidon, about:plugins
<glpiana> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> ok
<laidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906908/
<glpiana> laidon, rm -r .macromedia
<laidon> fatto
<glpiana> laidon, chiudi firefox
<laidon> ok
<laidon> chiuso
<glpiana> laidon, ora scrivi: ps aux | grep firefox
<laidon> laidon    4194  0.0  0.0   4468   744 pts/0    S+   11:16   0:00 grep firefox
<glpiana> laidon, oki, riavvia firefox
<laidon> aperto
<glpiana> laidon, vai su: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<laidon> ci sono
<glpiana> !image | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laidon> una schermata intendi?
<glpiana> sì
<laidon> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/205966
<glpiana> laidon, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<laidon> rimosso
<glpiana> laidon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<laidon> mi dice che è un pacchetto virtuale, e devo scegliere tra: flashplugin-installer e adobe-flashplaugin
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<filo1234> ma è quello di ieri?
<laidon> sempre io...
<laidon> lo sto facendo impazzire
<laidon> glpiana, adobe-flashplugin:  Installato: (nessuno)  Candidato:  11.2.202.228-0oneiric1  Tabella versione:     11.2.202.228-0oneiric1 0        500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages
<glpiana> laidon, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<laidon> flashplugin-installer:  Installato: (nessuno)  Candidato:  11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1  Tabella versione:     11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1 0        500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security/multiverse i386 Packages        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/multiverse i386 Packages        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security/multiverse i386 Packages     11.0.1.152ubuntu1 0        500 http://ar
<laidon> chive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/multiverse i386 Packages
<laidon> se vuoi lo metto in pastebin
<glpiana> sì. meglio
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/906926/
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: sudo apt-get update          e metti su pastebin
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/906933/
<glpiana> laidon, dpkg -l | grep firefox
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/906934/
<glpiana> laidon, apt-cache policy firefox
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/906937/
<glpiana> laidon, hai troppi ppa per i miei gusti
<glpiana> laidon, chissà come è conciato il sistema
<laidon> ma prima dell'aggiornamento del flash vedevo i video
<glpiana> laidon, non so che dirti. reinstalla flahsplugin-installer
<glpiana> laidon, se funziona, bene, se no si può giusto provare a levare il firefox che stai usando e mettere quello che dovresti usare su oneiric
<laidon> e quale sarebbe quello di default?
<glpiana> il 10
<laidon> ma l'11 deriva da oneiric updates o sbaglio?
<glpiana> laidon, ma hai troppi  ppa comunque e non posso dire da dove derivi l'errore
<laidon> e installare la versione precedente di flashplayer è possibile?
<akis24> scusate l'intromissione io ho risolto problemi video dopo aggiornamento disinstallando la nuova versione e mettendo questo  You have version 10,0,12,36 installed
<laidon> akis24, versione di firefox quella?
<glpiana> laidon, prova se vuoi. scaricalo da adobe e scompattalo dove ti ho detto ieri
<akis24> si firefox
<laidon> akis24, anche tu dopo l'aggiornamento hai perso i video flash?
<akis24> schermate nere ecc
<laidon> pure io
<akis24> ;)
<laidon> allora torno alla 10, vediamo se funziona
<akis24> a me va fatto oggi...
<laidon> a me aggiornato flash ieri mattina
<akis24> si si e infatti un casino.. da ieri
<akis24> con la versione nuova 11 r.202  problemi  almeno x me
<vincenzo> buongiorno ragazzi  avrei bisogno di un aiuto per quano riguarda scannerizzare dei documenti
<glpiana> vincenzo, esponi il problema
<vincenzo> grazie per l' attenzione :)
<vincenzo> allora praticamente scannerizzo un documento
<vincenzo> e quando lo stampo non stampa in (bianco e nero) per come è l'immagine ma in un grigio chiaro
<vincenzo> ho provato a scannerizzare a colori, cambiare programma ecc ma il problema sussiste
<glpiana> vincenzo, se invece stampi un documento scritto con un editor di testo il nero è nero?
<vincenzo> si si nerissimo
<glpiana> vincenzo, che usi per la scansione?
<vincenzo> ho usato quasi tutti i programmi di ubuntu sofftware center
<vincenzo> skanlite
<vincenzo> simple scan
<glpiana> vincenzo, prova con xsane a regolare il contrasto
<vincenzo> questo l ho provato pure
<vincenzo> e anche gs scan
<vincenzo> glpiana, come faccio a modificare la pagina, da 10.30 x 7.62 a A4
<glpiana> vincenzo, con xsane?
<vincenzo> si
<glpiana> aspetta che lo installo
<vincenzo> va bene grazie mile
<glpiana> vincenzo, non posso provare, non ho scanner collegati. sorry. guarda tra le mille ozpioni o aspetta qualcuno pratico
<vincenzo> ok grazie ugualmente sei stato gentilissimo
<simonlab> ciao ragazzuoli
<simonlab> ho un problemuccio con i repo
<simonlab> quando aggiorno i repo mi da una serie di errori!
<simonlab> eppure non ho aggiunto nessun tipo di repo di diversa fonte
<filo1234> !dettagli | simonlab
<ubot-it> simonlab: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<OverMe> metti tutta la serie di errori sul pastebin
<simonlab> come li incollo
<simonlab> se lo da su gestore pacchetti
<simonlab> ?
<glpiana> !paste | simonlab
<ubot-it> simonlab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> simonlab, dai dettagli dovresti poter copiare
<simonlab> so come si usa pastebin ma non capisco come incollarlo da una finestra
<simonlab> che non sia terminale
<simonlab> ;)
<simonlab> spe
<FloodBotIt1> simonlab: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> simonlab: se l'errore lo da il gestore pacchetti lo darà anche apt-get da terminale
<simonlab> ok
<filo1234> 12:24 < glpiana> simonlab, dai dettagli dovresti poter copiare
<filo1234> altriementi fai una schermata
<simonlab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907001/
<filo1234> simonlab: meno male che no avevi messo roba esterna
<glpiana> <simonlab> eppure non ho aggiunto nessun tipo di repo di diversa fonte
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> proprio
<simonlab> non è roba originale?
<simonlab> io ho la 12.04
<simonlab> come distro
<glpiana> allora sei pure sul canale sbagliato
<filo1234> se è ppa non è roba originale
<glpiana> !beta | simonlab
<ubot-it> simonlab: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<simonlab> glpiana
<simonlab> ma che cosa stai dicendo?
<simonlab> ubuntu il canale è questo
<filo1234> simonlab: che sei nel canale sbagliato
<glpiana> simonlab, leggi il messaggio del bot per cortesia
<filo1234> simonlab: no nper le versioni in sviluppo
<glpiana> simonlab, <ubot-it> simonlab: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 <-------
<simonlab> e non ho letto!
<filo1234> e comunque sono repo esterni
<simonlab> ok li levo
<filo1234> toglili e vedi che funziona
<simonlab> vediamo che dice
<glpiana> simonlab, sei comunque sul canale sbagliato. sei pregato di loggarti in quello indicato dal bot
<simonlab> glpiana sei un pò acidino, più la mattina che la sera!
<glpiana> -.-
<simonlab> sono entrato qua perchè c'è qualche persona che una mano d'aiuto te la da sempre
<simonlab> tu sei troppo
<simonlab> esagerato
<glpiana> simonlab, per favore attieniti alle regole del canale, per i commenti sulla mia acidità scrivi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<simonlab> comunque grazie lo stesso staro' piu' attento!
<simonlab> ;)
<akis24> buon pranzo
<laidon> glpiana, ho installato la versione precedente di flashplayer e ora funziona perfettamente :D
<glpiana> bene
<laidon> e grazie ancora del tuo aiuto
<glpiana> :)
<peppeuz> giorno! Lo so che questa domanda dovrei farla su ubuntu+1 ma non risponde nessuno... sto provando ad installare la Beta 2 di Precise, ma l'installazione rimane ferma su "Rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo". La sto provando ad installare su una partizione in ext4 appena formattata e usando come /home la partizione che usavo anche su Ubuntu 11.10. Qualche idea per risolvere?
<peppeuz> ok, leggo che è un bug noto e mi sa che mi tocca formattare pure /home. Cheppalle. Linko il bug per i posteri https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924660
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 924660 in ubiquity "12.04 Installer stuck on 'Removing conflicting operating system files' (dup-of: 946663)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed]
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho dei problemi con ubuntuone.... non mi sincronizza piu' :(
<lilluz82> ho passato una cartella nella partizione di windows, poi l'ho rimessa su ubuntu e da allora non mi sincronizza un cavolo
<attempt> prova a risettare i permessi della cartella. se la sposti su disco ntfs li perde tutti.
<lilluz82> ok oraprovo
<lilluz82> grazie
<lilluz82> no non funziona... se vado online sul sito risultano sincronizzati, ma sul cellulare no..
<Best`> Ciao ragà! Ci si legge presto!
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907345/
<Cristian> problema flash
<Cristian> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cristian> download failed errore
<Cristian> nell'elaborare flashplugin-installer (--configure)
<Cristian> il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<Cristian> eppure sul Muon Software center mi risulta istallato
<Cristian> non capisco
<luigi_> salve. ho collegato 2 portatili  tutti e 2 con ubuntu 11 seguengo questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=482303.msg3780537 e festa grande tutto funge. ho provato a segure la stessa procedura tra un portatile ed il fisso mac i mac12,1 ma nn funge
<akis24> ciao
<Cristian> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere un buon modo per impostare i gesti nel file usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<cristian_c> a me interesserebbe impostare il pinch, il drag, il circular scrolling e il tap con due e più dita
<cristian_c> se volete vi pasto il file
<cristian_c> qualche idea?
<ricky1966> Ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> vediamo se qualcun'altro può aiutarmi dopo che ieri sera cristian c'ha provato e siamo rimasti in sospeso
<ricky1966> ho acquistato un print server ethernet con 4 porte usb
<ricky1966> ho connesso la stampante, una hp 4500 alla porta 1 del P.S.
<ricky1966> poi con windows funziona bene, ci vuole solo un minuto prima che i dati siano trasmessi, ma poi la stampa è fluida e veloce
<glpiana> !chat | ricky1966
<ubot-it> ricky1966: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ricky1966> con linux no, manco per la capa, la stampa è inesistente, ovvero, dopo che con system-printer-config
<glpiana> ah ecco che arriva anche linux
<ricky1966> glpiana: è inerente al supporto di ubuntu
<glpiana> ricky1966, sì vedo ora
<glpiana> !enter | ricky1966
<ubot-it> ricky1966: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ricky1966> ok
<glpiana> ricky1966, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StampanteGnome#Installare_una_stampante_di_rete <--- già visto?
<ricky1966> dicevo, con linux la stampante attraverso system-printer-config riesco a vedere il print server, gli do una coda delle 4 proposte, e provo la stampa di prova ma niente non stampa, allinea le testine e poi per avere la stampante ci mettiamo mezza giornata
<ricky1966> si
<ricky1966> glpiana: si gia visto e rivisto
<ricky1966> glpiana: googolato pure ma niente
<glpiana> ricky1966, hplip l'hai provato?
<ricky1966> glpiana: si
<glpiana> ricky1966, la vede?
<ricky1966> spe
<ricky1966> allora hplip non ce l'ho, ma ho il setup di hp come si chiama non ricordo, se digito hp e tab da console mi da una ventina di programmi per settare le funzioni
<glpiana> ricky1966, quindi alla mia domanda la risposta è no. installa hplip e hplip-gui
<glpiana> ricky1966, quando hai finito vediamo
<ricky1966> ok
<ricky1966> vado
<ricky1966> glpiana: si è già installato
<glpiana> ricky1966, dammi 5 minuti. telefono
<ricky1966> ok, fai tranquillamente
<glpiana> riravvialo (ho tool box
<glpiana> )
<ricky1966> glpiana:
<glpiana> *avvialo
<ricky1966> cosa avvio hp-setup ?
<glpiana> ricky1966, hp tool box
<ricky1966> fatto
<glpiana> ricky1966, ora, vai su device -> device setup
<ricky1966> ok
<ricky1966> poi presumo la seconda voce
<glpiana> sì
<ricky1966> fatto niente
<glpiana> non la vede?
<ricky1966> non vede la stampant
<glpiana> ricky1966, allora torna indietro e clicca su show advance
<ricky1966> fatto
<glpiana> manula detect e metti l'ip. prova sia con l'ip del sevrer che con l'ip della stampante
<glpiana> *manual
<ricky1966> niente, ho provato anche a cambiare le porte
<glpiana> ricky1966, che ip hanno la stampante e il server?
<ricky1966> la stampante nessuno, il server 10.173.186.17 dato con il dhcp
<glpiana> ricky1966, la stampante come è collegata al server?
<ricky1966> usb
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> lo pinghi il server?
<glpiana> torno tra poco
<ricky1966> si
<ricky1966> PING 10.173.186.17 (10.173.186.17) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ricky1966> 64 bytes from 10.173.186.17: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=1.22 ms
<ricky1966> 64 bytes from 10.173.186.17: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.166 ms
<ricky1966> 64 bytes from 10.173.186.17: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.180 ms
<ricky1966> 64 bytes from 10.173.186.17: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.509 ms
<FloodBotIt1> ricky1966: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ricky1966> 64 bytes from 10.173.186.17: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.286 ms
<ricky1966> glpiana: di copio in pastebin
<ricky1966> http://pastebin.com/GAtNqi2G
<ricky1966> glpiana: ci sei ?
<glpiana> ricky1966, un secondo
<Cristian> ola
<glpiana> ricky1966, su che ubuntu sei?
<ricky1966> su kubuntu e stò avanzandolo al 12.04
<glpiana> ricky1966, ok, apri la configurazione della stampante, che su kubuntu non so dove sia
<glpiana> ricky1966, aggiungi una nuova stampante di rete, con appsocket/hp jetdirect
<ricky1966> fatto, ma ti dico già che ho provato
<glpiana> ricky1966, inserisci l'ip del print server
<ricky1966> provo
<ricky1966> porta ? lascio 9100
<glpiana> sì
<ricky1966> driver, metto quello consigliato ?
<glpiana> ricky1966, che stampante ti ha evidenziato?
<ricky1966> l'ho cercata io
<glpiana> ricky1966, oki, ma io non vedo fino a lì e stasera ho poca immaginazione :)
<ricky1966> allora dopo messo l'ip, mi dà l'elenco delle marche, scelgo HP e poi cerco il modello, e mi evidenzia Hpcups 3.12.2
<glpiana> ricky1966, oki, procedi
<jester-> sera
<ricky1966> ho proceduto, ma come mi aspettavo nada, niente, nisba, nun se move manco a pagalla
<ricky1966> ciao jester
<glpiana> ricky1966, oki, nulla allora
<ricky1966> alla fine mi dice che la stampante sembra non connessa
<glpiana> ricky1966, riavviala magari. ma dubito
<glpiana> stacco
<ricky1966> Cristian sei lo stesso con cui provavo a sistemare la stampante ieri sera ?
<Cristian> ricky1966, no quello è cristian_c probabilmente
<ricky1966> si ok, sorry
<jamaisvu> ciao a tutto
<jamaisvu> il canale
<jamaisvu> qualcuno sa come risolvere un problema col microfono in skype?
<jester-> jamaisvu: il mic con altre applicazioni funza?
<jamaisvu> ho provato col registratore di quoni e pare di no
<jamaisvu> suoni*
<jester-> jamaisvu: vai in inpostazioni audio, tab ingresso e vedi de lo rileva
<jamaisvu> regolazione del volume pulse audio?
<jester-> jamaisvu: in ingresso?
<jester-> non c'è un device?
<jamaisvu> uhm su audio e video ho i programmi vari e la regolazione dei vuoni pulse audio
<jamaisvu> e in ingresso ho Internal audio Analog Stereo
<jester-> jamaisvu: hai gnome o kde
<jamaisvu> gnome
<jamaisvu> su 1o.04
<jamaisvu> la 11 e la 12 non mi davano questo tipo di problemi
<jamaisvu> ma me ne davano altri
<jester-> jamaisvu: impstazioni di sistema-->audio--CANALE INGRESSO
<jamaisvu> uguale
<jamaisvu> in ingresso ho Internal audio Analog Stereo
<jamaisvu> non vedo devices :)
<jester-> jamaisvu: se 11 e 12 vanno perchè usare una disto vecchia?
<jamaisvu> perchè con la 11 avevo problemi con la cam, e non era affatto stabile
<jamaisvu> la 12 bellissima ma meno stabile ancora
<jamaisvu> anche se lts
<jester-> jamaisvu: il mic è esterno o integrato
<jamaisvu> integrato
<jester-> jamaisvu: la 12 è beta ed è normale che non sia stabile, ma la 11.10 è superstabile
<jamaisvu> smanetto sul tab Hardware?
<jester-> a patto di non metterci ppa del menga
<jamaisvu> mah la 11.10 mi si impallava spesso, forse perchè la usavo live da una usb da 4 gb
<jamaisvu> ora ho la 1004 su una penna 8gb
<jamaisvu> (non posso permettermi un hdd) :p
<jester-> jamaisvu: se il kernel non ha il driver adatto hai voglia, cera sui forum itlalico e inglese per tipo esatto di pc
<jester-> jamaisvu: wubi e su penne o sd sono dei palliativi non installazioni serie
<jamaisvu> mh capito
<jamaisvu> esatto
<jamaisvu> comunque ora con il sistema effettivamente installaro vado piu' che bene
<jamaisvu> peccato per il microfono
<jester-> jamaisvu: inoltre su usb o sd è lenta ma tanto
<jamaisvu> avoglia
<jamaisvu> ma per ora mi accontento
<jester-> attaccagli un mic esterno
<jester-> poi ad aprile aggiorin diretto alla 12
<jamaisvu> attualmente non ne ho a disposizione
<jamaisvu> yes
<jamaisvu> avrei messo la 12 direttamente sulla penna
<jamaisvu> ma mi prendeva piu' spazio di quanto potevo avere
<jamaisvu> tipo 8.5 gb
<jester-> il sistema ne prendo poco piu di 4
<jester-> prende*
<jester-> poi se ci installi qualcosa 8gb soo pochi
<jamaisvu> si ma per l'installazione se non ne hai almeno 8.5 non avvia nemmeno
<jamaisvu> lo so che sono pochi, ma siccome mi son giocato il mio hdd con una passvord settata con gparted mi son dovuto arrangiare
<jester-> mica è da buttare, basta riverginarlo
<jester-> e ripartizionarlo
<jamaisvu> sai dirmi in che modo?
<jamaisvu> a chiunque abbia chiesto
<jamaisvu> sospetttavano di un hdd rubato
<jamaisvu> ed ovviamente non mi consideravano
<jester-> jamaisvu: da una live dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1
<jamaisvu> provato e niente
<jamaisvu> addirittuta scavalcava l'ordine di boot
<jester-> sdx x = òettera del devoce. se ne hai uno solo sarà sda
<jamaisvu> e mi chiedeva la password comunque
<jester-> quella stringa se frega
<jamaisvu> se mettevo un live cd
<jamaisvu> l'hdd mi chiedeva comunque la pwd
<jester-> non lo devi montare
<jester-> quindi non serve la pass
<jester-> lo pialla a nuovo
<jamaisvu> se lo monto dopo il sistema non lo vede
<jamaisvu> le ho provate tutte, credo :D
<jester-> jamaisvu: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1  compreso?
<jamaisvu> con il bs=512 sucuramente
<jamaisvu> il count= non ricordo
<jamaisvu> ad ogni modo mi si diceva di dover flashare il firmware
<jester-> o l'hd è rotto o la stringa se ne sbatte dlela pass
<jamaisvu> perchè la pass non sta nei dischetti
<jamaisvu> bensi' su di un chip
<jester-> la pass del bos è un conto, quella di una partizione criptata un altro
<jamaisvu> non parlo del bios.
<jamaisvu> mi hai preso per scemo? :D
<filo1234> jamaisvu: guarda che usando dd in quel modo sega completamente tutto
<filo1234> quindi non capisco di che password parli
<jester-> filo1234: si ma altrimenti come trolla
<jamaisvu> ...
<filo1234> ovvio che poi devi riformattarlo
<jamaisvu> ottimo, ora sono diventato un troll
<jester-> jamaisvu: forse sei tu che ci hai presi per scemi
<jamaisvu> jester-, io ti parlo di una pass dell hdd e tu mi tiri fuori la pass del bios?
<jamaisvu> anche hli hdd hanno dei chip all'interno, questo lo saprai benissimo
<filo1234> jamaisvu: si ma dd lo resetta
<jamaisvu> e la pass sta li, non nei dischi.
<filo1234> o.0
<jester-> jamaisvu: su chip ci sta la pass del bios, quella di una  partizione criptata non sta su nssun chip
<filo1234> vabè
<jamaisvu> jester-, non parlo di chip sulla scheda, ma sull hdd.
<filo1234> jamaisvu: si ma dd lo resetta
<jester-> eh sulle palle di frate giulio anche
<jamaisvu> filo1234, mi segno la stringa e riproverò in questo caso
<filo1234> ma è un disco esterno?
<jamaisvu> avvio la live, monto l'hdd e do la stringa
<jamaisvu> ma ci gioco una palla chhe non viaggia :p
<filo1234> NON devi montarlo l'hdd
<filo1234> e 10
<jamaisvu> mintarlo in senso fisico
<jester-> filo1234: ti risulta che gparted faccia lavori del genere?
<filo1234> e puoi farlo anche senza live
<filo1234> gparted? o.0
<jester-> cosi ha detto
<jamaisvu> jester-, ho fattoo confusione con gparted quando ti ghiede se vuoi settare una pwd
<jamaisvu> e di lasciare la dicitura "Null" per serrate una pwd vuota
<filo1234> jamaisvu: tu stai parlando di fs criptato
<jamaisvu> settaare*
<jester-> jamaisvu: gpated chiede?
<filo1234> ma la crittografia la fai appunto sul filesystem non sul chip
<jamaisvu> jester-, mi sa che sei tu che mi trolli
<filo1234> lol
<jamaisvu> filo1234, è solo una pass di accesso all hdd
<jester-> jamaisvu: se non trolli stai facendo confusione
<filo1234> jamaisvu: si ma come l'hai messa?
<jamaisvu> con gparted :D
<jamaisvu> jester-, la confusione è probabile
<filo1234> si ma crpti il filesystem
<filo1234> quindi dd sega tutto poi
<jester-> e non centra nessun chip
<jamaisvu> eppure dd l'ho provato in tutte le salse
<jester-> a meno che stai cercando di forzare un sistema protetto
<jamaisvu> jester-, dalle milioni di pagine che ho controllato la pwd non sta sui dischi
<jamaisvu> poi no sono io il  custode della Verità
<jamaisvu> non*
<filo1234> jamaisvu: sinceramente mai visto un hd con una password nel chip
<jester-> jamaisvu: va bè visto che hai gia provato e dato per scontato compragli un bel hd nuovo
<filo1234> a meno che non parli di roba esterna con sw incluso
<jamaisvu> no filo1234 nulla di tutto cio'
<filo1234> eh allora hai usato male dd
<jamaisvu> jester-, grazie perr il consiglio, se hai 2 spicci in piu' per l'aquisto li prendo volentieri
<jamaisvu> filo1234, probaile
<jamaisvu> facciamo cosi', domani vado a riprendere l'hdd dall'assistenza
<filo1234> se è un disco grande ci metterà qualche ora
<jamaisvu> entro qua e vi faccio sapere ccom'è finita
<jamaisvu> no sono 160gb del cavolo
<filo1234> vedremo sto hdd spaziale
<jester-> filo1234: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1  impiega 2 secondi
<jamaisvu> asd filo1234
<jester-> certo che se lascia sdx non resetta una sega
<jamaisvu> che genio.
<filo1234> si ma io non metetrei nè bs nè count
<maxxer> ah ecco
<filo1234> così pialla tutto
<jester-> filo1234: ha smrep funzionato su tutto
<maxxer> allora l'ho usato bene
<maxxer> e non ha funzionato
<maxxer> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<maxxer> nulla da fare
<filo1234> mi sembra impossibile
<maxxer> allora dico un mucchio di boiate
<jester-> maxxer: eh
<maxxer> se hai un gd da buttare prova anche tu
<maxxer> jester-, poba
<filo1234> non lo so ma mi sembra una cosa anomala
<maxxer> avoja
<filo1234> maxxer: l'ho usato diverse volte
<maxxer> filo1234, mettii una pass anche dal bios su di un hdd e rimuovilaa con d
<jester-> maxxer: l'ho semnpre usata su qualsiasi tipo di supporto e ha sempre fatto il suo lavoro
<maxxer> dd*
<filo1234> maxxer: una password su hdd dal bios?
<maxxer> si
<filo1234> maxxer: allora è completamente un'altra faccenda
<filo1234> e non c'entra niente l'hd
<maxxer> si ma io non l'ho messa dal bios, attennzione
<filo1234> hai una password per QUEL disco setatta sul bios
<filo1234> resetta il bios
<maxxer> ho tolto la batteria per 2 ore
<filo1234> maxxer: togliere la batteria non resetta nulla
<filo1234> devi resettare il cmos usando il jumper
<filo1234> devi guardarti il manuale
<maxxer> ecco il  jumper non l'ho trovato
<filo1234> dovrebbe essere pure scritto sulla scheda madre reset cmos
<maxxer> ok
<maxxer> allora filo1234 senti qua
<filo1234> lo sposti e lo lasci una decina di secondi
<maxxer> com'è che in assistenza il  tizio ha provao a piallarlo ma alla fine gli ha dato un errore?
<filo1234> oh e poi hai parlato tu di password su hdd dal bios non io
<filo1234> 22:13 < maxxer> filo1234, mettii una pass anche dal bios su di un hdd e rimuovilaa con d
<filo1234> maxxer: be ci sono tecnici e tecnici
<maxxer> si loo so
<maxxer> comunque sia
<maxxer> la storia del jumoer la conoscevo solo per togliere laa pass del bios
<filo1234> e si fanno chiamare tecnici pure quelli che pensano di esserlo solo perchè lavorano in un negozio di informatica
<maxxer> o la batteria
<maxxer> in effetti si :)
<filo1234> digli di imparare
<maxxer> se non sbaglio abbiamo già parlato in passato di quueso problema
<filo1234> boh
<maxxer> opppure di qualcos'altro
<maxxer> vabbè
<filo1234> mo comunque mi guardo un filmis
<maxxer> ad ogmi modo sono tornato qua per un microfonno, non per quel cazzo di hdd impestato
<maxxer> ecco perfetto :D
<maxxer> vado a bermi una birra, fanculo skype
<maxxer> ma se mi parcheggio qua è un problema?
<maxxer> solo se è d'accordo jester- :p
<maxxer> ok
<maxxer> bye :)
<leo__> sera
<leo__> Sapete dirmi qual'è un buon editor di copertine cd/dvd?
<ALFI0> ciao
<ALFI0> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e il monitor è a 640x480 e nell'interfaccia per settare la risoluzione ce solo quella li, come aggiungo altre risoluzioni
<ALFI0> quale file contiene le impostazioni... come aggiungo altre risoluzioni... non si puo usare a 640x480
<ALFI0> c'è qualcuno?
<ALFI0> HELP ho provato xrandr ma non va
<Cristian> Olà
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-31
<cri_> giorno
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<carlone> buongiorno a tutti!
<carlone> Ho un grandissimo problema
<jester-> ngiorno carlone
<carlone> posso dire?
<jester-> certo
<carlone> volevo caricare Ubuntu insieme a Windows ed invece chissa come ho installato U. cancellando Windows
<jester-> carlone: se hai scelto usa l'intero disco ti ha piallato winzoz
<carlone> adesso se metto il disco di Windows 7, mi chede se voglio avviare Ubuntu o Windows , io clicco su Windows e mi dice error
<remix_tj> carlone: amen
<remix_tj> non ci puoi fare niente se ci hai scritto sopra
<jester-> carlone: rimetti winzoz e poi vieni in canale che si mette ubuntu come si deve
<carlone> ok, però vorrei a questo punto formattare tutto, rimettere winzoz, fare le partizioni giuste e ricaricare Ubuntu
<jester-> carlone: mentre installi win fai le partizioni, poi metti win sulla prima
<carlone> perchè vi spiego: U. non mi trova le due stampanti (multifunzioni) una son riuscito a farla funzionare ma lo scanner no
<jester-> quindi si metterà ubuntu
<jester-> carlone: che stampanti sono
<carlone> una broter dcp 195 c ed una Epson Stylus Photo px720W, ho trovato i driver, ma non riesco ad installarle
<jester-> carlone: assieme ai driver, si solito, ci sono le istruzioni sul come fare
<carlone> è per quello che volevo avere il tempo di impratichirmi bene prima di abbandonare winzoz
<jester-> carlone: winzos erve empre
<jester-> serve sempre
<carlone> ci sono diventato matto, lo so che per voi è facile, ma io ho una certa età.....
<jester-> non dar retta ai pirla che danno contro a priori
<carlone> allora perchè se riavvio il pc col disco di win di installazione lo vede ma poi mi dice error?
<jester-> carlone: è inutile farlo adesso visto che devi reinstallare tutto
<jester-> carlone: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<carlone> si
<carlone> e anche se lo cancello ho il disco iso
<jester-> apri gparted (editor partizioni)
<carlone> lo posso aprire anche se parliamo?
<jester-> vedi se c'è ancora la prima partizione in NTFS
<jester-> certo che puoi
<carlone> allora scusa, sono agitato, dove trovo gparted, in applic o risorse'
<jester-> clicca il logo ubuntu nell'angolo alto a sisnitra che si apre la ricerca e ci scrivi gparted
<carlone> scusa jester, ti prego mi sto impallando: dimmi se devo cercare gparted in applicazioni, risorse, o sistema
<jester-> siste
<jester-> ma
<carlone> ok, messo pass e aperto
<carlone> vedo /dev/sda/1 ext4 da 454 gb
<carlone> poi sotto una /dev/sda2 extended da 11 gb
<carlone> poi sotto una /dev/sda5 linuxc swap da 11gb
<carlone> e infine un non allocato da 1 gb
<jester-> carlone: amen
<carlone> cioè sono fottuto?
<carlone> ma ci sarà una maniera per formattare il tutto? Spero...
<jester->  carlone non c'è piu
<carlone> cioè devo buttare il pc?
<jester-> carlone: installa winzoz e da li pialli tutto
<jester-> carlone: non esagerare
<carlone> lo so, ma se non mi parte il dosco come faccio?
<jester-> carlone: quando arrivi che vedi le partizioni le deleti tutte
<jester-> poi ne fai una sola primaria e la scegli come installazione
<jester-> poi vieni qui da cd live che la riduciamo e ci metiamo purte ubuntu
<carlone> Jester non abbandonarmi, ti prego. Come faccio a cancellare le partizioni?
<jester-> carlone: metti il cd di win, a leggi le richieste, vai in installazzione, li vedrai le partizioni
<jester-> ti posizioni su ognuna di esse e la deleti, leggi sotto quele tasto usare, mi pare d
<jester-> carlone: subito dopo vedi se c'è l'opzione di usare tutto il disco
<jester-> altrimenti ne fai una sola primaria
<carlone> se metto il dvd di win mi dice se voglio avviare Ub. , se voglio controllare la memoria e se voglio avviare Win7 Io clicco windows 7 e mi da error
<jester-> carlone: ci dovrebbe essere installa winzoz anche
<jester-> carlone: mi pare che puoi scegliere fai automatico usa tutto il disco
<jester-> o manulae e dovresti fare i passi sopra descritti
<carlone> scusa ti faccio perdere tempo, tu parli da esperto io parlo da incapace, ok lasciamo perdere
<jester-> carlone: avvia il dvd e leggi bene
<jester-> devi andare in installazione
<jester-> non avvia
<jester-> carlone: è un portatile?
<carlone> no è un fisso
<jester-> se portatile ha il ripristino
<carlone> se riavvio ti perdo ed allora è finita
<jester-> alura devi andare di dvd
<carlone> lo so ma l'ho già fatto 10 volte
<jester-> carlone: di sicuro c'è anche installa windows
<carlone> c'è una maniera di leggere il dvd senza riavviare?
<jester-> devi riavviare per forza
<carlone> e allora ci perdiamo. Mi dispiace
<jester-> :(
<jester-> o hai un altro pc o ciccia
<carlone> ho ancora un portatile
<jester-> allora vieni qui dal portatile
<carlone> con win e me lo tengo ben stretto. Mi dispiace che questo era una bomba e l'ho rovinato
<carlone> ok ci provo
<jester-> carlone: è rimediabile
<carlone> ma sul portatile ho solo windows e non voglio rischiare anche lui
<carlone> ci posso venire sulla chet da win?
<jester-> carlone: eh apri explorer e vieni qui
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<jester-> carlone: ne piu ne mano come hai fatto adesso
<Ab3L> carlone: oppure usa un client irc qualunque (mirc, kvirc, ... )
<carlone> sto accendendo il port
<carlone> non riesco ad entrarci, col portatile, mi dispiace ti ringrazio ma non ce la faccio
<carlone> ciao e grazie
<carlone> dimmi solo come formattare tutto, si può da ubunto?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> non ho ben capito cosa sarebbe :  ubuntu-core-12.04-beta2
<enzotib> sacarde, http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/ubuntu-core
<sacarde> ma e' un iso utilizzabile?
<akis24> buongiorno
<enzotib> !ciao | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> ciao enzotib
<akis24> buon pranzo
<akis24> ciao enzotib
<StartingLinux> salve ho appena scaricato wmware workstation 8 ma sono noob totale su linux mi date una mano a installarlo dalla cartella scaricati?
<StartingLinux> c'e nessuno?
<StartingLinux> c'e nessuno per help?
<Acarus> StartingLinux: dimmi
<StartingLinux> ciao
<StartingLinux> allora ho appena scaricato wmware workstation 8 ma non sono bravo con linux
<StartingLinux> mi dai una mano ad installarlo?
<StartingLinux> lo ho nella cartella scaricati
<StartingLinux> che faccio?
<Acarus> StartingLinux: mi posti il filename completo?
<StartingLinux> da dove lo vedo?
<StartingLinux> VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-591240.x86_64.bundle
<StartingLinux> questo?
<StartingLinux> il pc si chiama xxx e la cartella scaricati
<StartingLinux> e quello e' il file
<StartingLinux> ci sei ancora Acarus ^
<StartingLinux> ?
<Acarus> ok, apri un terminale, dai: cd Scaricati;chmod +x VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-591240.x86_64.bundle; sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-591240.x86_64.bundle
<StartingLinux> devo essere root?
<StartingLinux> e volevo sapere se ho fatto bene a dare il commando esgui come file al exe di wmare
<StartingLinux> grande sta installando
<StartingLinux> :_)
<Acarus> dai di fila tutta la riga, i ;()punto e virgola)
<Acarus> ok
<StartingLinux> sull exe
<StartingLinux> o come si chiama l'equivalente in windows
<StartingLinux> c'e un optione che dice allow executing file as program
<StartingLinux> ho fatto bene a marcarla o non serve?
<Acarus> il comando: chmod +x VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-591240.x86_64.bundle   fa proprio quello
<StartingLinux> a ma non possono mettere il click e run come ha quasti tutto ora ubuntu pure su wmare ?
<StartingLinux> sei un grande ha gia' installato lol
<StartingLinux> :)
<StartingLinux> ti volevo chiedere un altra chicca :)
<StartingLinux> se uno cambia i mac falsandoli con macchanger alla workstation funziona uguale no?
<StartingLinux> diciamo per aver un layer maggiore di sicurezza o che consigli?
<Acarus> ????
<StartingLinux> dicevo se falso i mac della workstation con macchanger funziona uguale no?
<StartingLinux> dal momento che uno puo' falsare i mac con macchanger per avere piu' sicurezza dicevo si puo' fare pure coi mac della workstation no?
<remix_tj> !chat | StartingLinux se non si tratta di cose supportate da linux
<ubot-it> StartingLinux se non si tratta di cose supportate da linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> !chat | StartingLinux se non si tratta di cose supportate da ubuntu
<ubot-it> StartingLinux se non si tratta di cose supportate da ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<StartingLinux> ok grazie 1000 dell' aiuto :)
<pitzalone> ciao, qualcuno che mi sappia dare una mano su come usare scribus?
<davide> raga minimizzare il terminale  con combinazione di tasti
<davide> vado ciao
<davide> exit
<LolMan> ho un problema col flash qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<LolMan> jester-, su chronium mi da la solita finestra Missing Plug-in e su Firefox direttamente crasha, come posso fare?
<Guest13200> ciao a tutti
<Guest13200> avrei un piccolo problema da risolvere si puo mettere Xwinwrap Gui su kubuntu
<Guest13200> vorrei uno sfondo animato su kubuntu
<akis24> ciao
<Guest13200> chi mi puo aiutare
<Guest13200> > vorrei uno sfondo animato su kubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest13200,  qui non si da supporto in pvt ... perlomeno io lo ritengo controproducente (l'intelligenza collettiva è superiore a quella individuale) e per quanto riguarda il tuo problema mai usato kubuntu sorry
<Guest13200> ok ci sono arrivato
<Guest13200> ho trovato soluzione da solo
<Guest13200> io comunque non cercavo supporto ma vedere fino a quanto arrivava la vosta sapienza
<Carlin0> bhe in pvt mi hai chiesto aiuto ... se non è supporto definiscilo come meglio credi
<Guest13200> si ma no mi hai saputu dare risposta dunque non so se tu sia in grado ono di stare in questo forum
<Carlin0> Guest13200, sto qui ad imparare nessuno me lo vieta
<Guest13200> a me ora ho capito tutto
<Guest13200> sei di milano carlino
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest13200
<ubot-it> Guest13200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest13200> ok
<kaurubuntu> ciao ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> volevo chiedervi qualcosa riguardo mozzilla su ubuntu
<kaurubuntu> come mai pur eliminando la cronologia rimandono memorizzati su siti user e password?
<kaurubuntu> premetto che conosco i file da eliminare per risolvere il problema nella cartella mozzilla della mia home
<akis24> se le memorizzi in fase di registrazione restano
<kaurubuntu> ma come mai in altri os pur memorizzandolo ed agendo su cancella vengono eliminate e resettato il browser senza agire nelle cartella del browser?
<akis24> se vuoi eliminarle  vai su preferenze > privacy e imposta per eliminarle
<kaurubuntu> confermate che sia un bug ancora presente
<kaurubuntu> ?
<akis24> nessun bug è un impostazione  da cambiare se si vuole toglierle
<Carlin0> kaurubuntu, non mi sembra un bug una cosa è cancellare la cronologia un'altra sono le pass
<kaurubuntu> si ma ripeto con Win cancella tutto cronologia e tutti i contenuti web delle esplorazioni
<Carlin0> bhe io pulisco spesso la cronologia ma se mi cancellasse le pass mi incazzerei , poi non so cosa faccia win ... non lo ricordo
<kaurubuntu> ok ho fatto come dice akis24 ed ho impostato non salvare la crologia e cancellato tutta la cronologia recente
<akis24> kaurubuntu se vai su preferenze > privacy > impostazioni puoi risolvere spuntando tutto........
<Carlin0> kaurubuntu, se installi bleachbit che è molto simile a ccleaner di win puoi scegliere molto accuratamente cosa pulire e cosa no
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kaurubuntu> sembra che funzioni in alternativa che cancellare i file all'interno della cartella mozzilla
<akis24> http://imagebin.org/206142
<akis24> e cosi se vuoi risolvi ..anche se cancellare le pass... mah
<kaurubuntu> è un esigenza personale...
<akis24> fai pure
<kaurubuntu> sembrerà strana
<akis24> no no avrai le tue ragioni
<kaurubuntu> un'altra domanda se posso qui
<kaurubuntu> sapete se è stata rilasciata una versione di drawsight cad per ubuntu amd64?
<kaurubuntu> a me non risulta sul sito ufficiale
<akis24> non saprei
<kaurubuntu> ma se ne sapete di più
<lunotto_> ciao a tutti
<kaurubuntu> cmq ringraziandovi per il suggerimento  sto installando anche bleachbit
<akis24> :)
<akis24> ciao
<kaurubuntu> una cosa ben + importante
<kaurubuntu> si può fare a parte il backup il ripristini delle impostazioni di sistema su ubunntu?
<kaurubuntu> se si come?
<Carlin0> fai bacup della partizione fai prima
<jester-> kaurubuntu: fai un backup della ome
<jester-> home
<jester-> stanno li varie impostazoni
<kaurubuntu> si questo lo sapevo
<kaurubuntu> ma pensavo ci fosse qualche altro metodo
<lunotto_> qualcuno ha notizie del la versione ubuntu11.10 remix dell istituto majorana?
<jester-> basterebbe la sola copia di cartelle e file nascosti nella home
<jester-> lunotto_: non is trattano tarocchi
<lunotto_> ?
<kaurubuntu> che ne pensate di ubuntu 11.10 vi piace?
<lunotto_> IN CHE SENSO?
<jester-> lunotto_: tarocchi = roba non ufficiale
<lunotto_> OK
<akis24> !chat | lunotto
<ubot-it> lunotto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> io uso la 11.04 amd64 perchè non mi piace la unity
<jester-> kaurubuntu: basta installare gnome- session-fallback per riaver pure il classico
<Carlin0> +o- fac simile diciamo
<jester-> oppure provare gnome-sheòò
<Carlin0> lol
<jester-> gnome-shell
<Carlin0> gnome shell è molto simile  a unity però (IMHO)
<kaurubuntu> l'ho fatto in passato ma mi dava problemi vari tipo refresh video
<jester-> centra niente il refresh con l'ambiente grafico
<jester-> centra i driver e impostazioni della vga
<kaurubuntu> ma in fatto di prestazioni e ottimizzazione del sistema cosa ne pensate tra una con l'altra?
<jester-> kaurubuntu: nulla è perfetto e per le prestazioni dipende dall'hw che si ha
<kaurubuntu> si in effetti non era caricato il driver consigliato da driver aggiuntivi...
<jester-> la 500 va comunque meno di una bmw
<kaurubuntu> ho un buon sistema  a parte il disco rigido che dovrei cambiare
<kaurubuntu> cpu Intel E8500 Mb P5Q deluxe ram corsair dominator ddr2 1066mhz  4gb ali enermax modu 700w
<Carlin0> bai bai
<akis24> jester vale la pena disistallare driver nvidia raccomandati e installare gli ultimi  ?
<kaurubuntu> non è recentissimo ma regge il confronto con molti sistemi + recenti multicore
<jester-> akis24: gli ultimi quali, senpre nvidia?
<akis24> si
<kaurubuntu> cmq vabò non vorrei seccarvi con queste mie esposizioni
<kaurubuntu> vi ringrazio come sempre per il supporto
<jester-> akis24: si puo provare ma sempre da repo, update mi pare si chiamino
<akis24> ok :)
<jester-> poi la differenza non la vedi
<akis24> tanto vale lasciarli ...
<kaurubuntu> e vi ricordo se posso una cosa importantissima siate umili
<kaurubuntu> perchè l'umiltà è la cosa più nobile che un essere umano possa possedere
<jester-> akis24: se non hai problemi di secondo monitor direi di si
<akis24> si si non ho problemi
<akis24> kaurubuntu come vedi qui...si parla
<akis24> quando si sa' e si puo' :)
<kaurubuntu> si si lo vedo
<kaurubuntu> ma spesso in molte altre chat o forum di supporto vengono sfoggiati in modo arrogante e presuntuoso il sapere
<akis24> dispiace per loro nessuno è perfetto che vuoi farci
<kaurubuntu> ad ogni modo mi scuso di nuovo per queste mie esternazioni
<akis24> figurati
<kaurubuntu> e augurandovi una buon proseguimento di giornata vi rimando con piacere alla prossima
<akis24> ciao
<kaurubuntu> ciao
<capitantux> ciao
<svernagovich> ragazzi qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi la maniera di convertire un file asf in avi???????
<jex> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema, da terminale io termino un programma digitando kill numero_pid, si disattiva ma immediatamente si riattiva cosa posso fare?
<remix_tj> svernagovich: i file asf in genere sono file di uno streaming, dovresti provare l'opzione transcodifica di VLC
<remix_tj> jex: che programma cerchi di chiudere? alcuni servizi di sistema hanno il respawn automatico, quindi ripartono da soli
<jex> remix_tj: provo con wpa_supplicant e avahi-daemon
<remix_tj> jex: sono processi avviati dal sistema, dovresti chiuderli con sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<remix_tj> e sudo service wpa_supplicant stop
<jex> grazie remix_tj ora provo....
<jex> remix_tj mi dice servizio non riconosciuto
<remix_tj> che servizio?
<jex> wpa_supplicant
<svernagovich> ho provato con questa stringa ma il risultato è il seguente... http://paste.ubuntu.com/908855/
<svernagovich> remix_tj cioè?
<remix_tj> jex: prova wpasupplicant oppure per sicurezza prova a dare un ls di /etc/init/ e /etc/init.d/ per vedere come si chiama di preciso
<remix_tj> svernagovich: vlc ha l'opzione transcodifica
<svernagovich> remix_tj, controllo...
<remix_tj> (Assistente trasmissione transcodifica, almeno si chiama così su vlc 2)
<svernagovich> remix_tj, ti riferisci a converti
<remix_tj> può essere, non mi ricordo di preciso
<remix_tj> però so per certo che l'ho usata per convertire svariati tipi di file e registrare a disco degli stream
<enzotib> non c'è nessun servizio wpa*supplicant, probabilmente è network manager che lo riavvia
<jex> remix_tj non trovo in nessuna delle 2 cartelle questo processo
<remix_tj> jex: leggi quello che ha scritto enzotib poche righe fa
<enzotib> jex, ma si può sapere che stai tentando di fare?
<jex> sto imparando ad usare il terminale, e quindi provo i vari comandi
<enzotib> ?
<jex> il comando kill sembrava tanto semplice ma mi trovavo di nuovo i comandi appena terminati
<enzotib> e che c'entra wpa_supplicant con questo?
<jex> ne ho presi qualcuno a caso..
<enzotib> jex, faresti meglio lanciare qualche tuo processo, tipo sleep 1000 &, e killare quello
<enzotib> potresti rendere il sistema instabile killando programmi a caso da root
<jex> enzotib e cosa sarebbe sleep 1000 &?
<enzotib> un processo che dorme per 1000 secondi, e con & lo lanci in background, senza impegnare il terminale.
<enzotib> !comandi | jex
<ubot-it> jex: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jex> ragazzi un ultima cosa, se io digito da teminale vlc mi lancia vlc media player, se io volessi lanciare writer di libreoffice cosa dovrei scrivere?
<remix_tj> swriter
<remix_tj> oppure soffice -writer
<enzotib> lowriter
<remix_tj> (se non hanno cambiato i nomi dei binari da openoffice :-)
<enzotib> li hanno cambiati :)
<remix_tj> enzotib: funziona ancora loffice -writer ?
<enzotib> prima era oowriter
<jex> remix_tj questo era un esempio come facci a sapere i nomi di tutti i miei programmi installati? C'è per caso una lista?
<enzotib> non esiste loffice
<remix_tj> jex: beh, non ha senso saperli tutti in realtà
<enzotib> remix_tj, ma soffice -writer funziona ancora
<remix_tj> però basta che cerchi dentro /usr/bin/ /usr/local/bin /bin
<remix_tj> i programmi sono tutti lì
<enzotib> jex, puoi anche aprire con un filemanager la dir /usr/share/applications, lì ci sono tutte quelle che sono nei menu
<remix_tj> (talvolta vengono installati altrove, ma è veramente raro)
<leo_> Sera gente!
<jex> quindi se io digito il nome dei miei programmi come scritti in quel file o nel file manager riesco a lanciarli giusto?
<leo_> Ho un problema con brasero. Al termine della masterizzazione mi da ok  ma poi è impossibile rileggere il cd
<enzotib> jex, quale file?
<remix_tj> leo_: purtroppo non conosco brasero bene, ma hai controllato se c'e' attiva la verifica della corretta masterizzazione?
<leo_> Si. è attivata.
<jex>  enzotib scusa, volevo dire "cartella" , cioè dentro /usr/bin/ /usr/local/bin /bin copio pari pari il nome del programma
<enzotib> jex, puoi anche scriverlo aiutandoti col TAB
<enzotib> per molti programmi dotati di opzioni, il TAB aiuta anche per le opzioni
<jex> enzotib potresti spiegarmi meglio per cortesia, parti dall'idea che uso ubuntu da 2 settimane....e mi sono fatto un .odt di tutti i comandi con le spiegazioni per imparare...
<jex> ovviamente senza copia/incolla ma trascritti per ricordarli
<enzotib> jex, se per esempio in un terminale scrivi apt-g e poi premi il tasto tab, vedrai che lui aggiunge "et" in modo che viene fuori apt-get
<enzotib> jex, se poi aggiungi uno spazio e una "i", in modo da avere "apt-get i" e poi premi tab, ti viene completato a "apt-get install"
<remix_tj> enzotib: non vale per tutti i comandi, ma solo per quelli che hanno una lista di completamento eh
<enzotib> remix_tj, sì, certo
<enzotib> infatti ho detto: "per molti programmi", non tutti
<jex> ho capito quello che fa....
<remix_tj> diciamo in genere i più diffusi
<jex> ok ragazzi, per ora ho capito il tutto, sicuramente avrò ancora bisogno del vostro aiuto ma per ora provo a smanettare un pò, grazie del tempo che vi ho fatto perdere, siete stati gentilissimi, ciao a tutti!!!
<enzotib> ciao jex
<davide> ciauz posso installare moiosms su ubuntu 11.10
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> a todos
<davide> raga  minimizzare il terminale con comnandi da tastiera
<Holden> alt-f9
<davide> non funzia
<Holden> controlla nelle scorciatoie da tastiera
<Holden> alt-fqualcosa di solito
<davide> risolto un altra cosa posso installare moiosms per ubuntu 11.10
<m4rzh4ll> moiosms se sul sito del produttore
<m4rzh4ll> ci sono i sorgenti
<m4rzh4ll> per linux
<m4rzh4ll> lo puoi installare
<m4rzh4ll> altrimenti utilizza wine!
<davide> e come
<m4rzh4ll> come?
<m4rzh4ll> moiosms l'hai scaricato per windows?
<m4rzh4ll> quindi estensione .exe
<m4rzh4ll> c6 ?
<davide> ok ciauz vado
<cerry8> buona sera!
<esulu> ciao cerry8
<cerry8> ciao esulu
<cerry8> puoi darmi una mano con irc?
<cerry8> sono alle prime armi
<cerry8> :)
<cerry8> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<andre> come mai mi da questo errore ? Cos'è? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/909116/
<motz> hallo, ist "indess" ein altes deutsches Wort?
<K99Brain> !tedesco | Mol0Tov
<ubot-it> Mol0Tov: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Italienisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> dicevo
<K99Brain> !tedesco | motz
<ubot-it> motz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Italienisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<no> ciao
<Guest68738> vabbè
<Guest68738> insomma l'open gl ha qualche problema
<Guest68738> tutte le applicazioni che lo usano vanno al rallentatore
<Guest68738> che faccio?
<Guest68738> Carlin0
<Guest68738> aiuto
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Guest68738
<ubot-it> Guest68738: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest68738> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè sul mio portatile le applicazioni che usano l'open gl non girano correttamente?
<alessandro_> sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problemino con l'uso di wordpress in locale
<alessandro_> io ho installato un web server
<alessandro_> però quando vado a fare qualsiasi modifica con wordpress mi esce l'errore Verifica che la directory madre sia scrivibile dal server!
<alessandro_> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un aiutino?
<Carlin0> alessandro_, a parte che mi sembra che il tuo problema esuli un po dal supporto di Ubuntu , di sabato sera a quest'ora cadi proprio male
<alessandro_> ehh ma sto usando ubuntu
<alessandro_> per dare i permessi ad una cartella che devo fare?
<Cristian> cioa
<Cristian> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao, il problema riguarda la scomparsa dell'applet del volume in lxde. Riaggiungerla non è servito a molto, cancellare la cartella nascosta nella home di lxpanel è stato anche peggio, in quanto mancava il pannello
<cristian_c> Ripristinato il pannello, avevo scoperto che creando un nuovo utente, con esso, il pannello non era presente
<cristian_c> Resettando il pannello in modo più corretto però mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> lxpanel -p Lubuntu fa comparire oltre al pannello, anche la seguente stringa sul terminale:
<cristian_c> lxpanel: can't start plugin volume
<cristian_c> però oltre a questo non è apparso null'altro
<cristian_c> può essere utile alla risoluzione del problema secondo voi?
<cristian_c> altra questione
<cristian_c> volevo impostare il file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf in modo adeguato
<cristian_c> per configurare così i gesti del touchpad
<cristian_c> vorrei impostare il pinch, il drag, il circular scrolling e il tap con due o più dita
<cristian_c> qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> nel caso posso postare il contenuto attuale di synaptics.conf
<m4rzh4ll> c'è qualcuno
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<m4rzh4ll> ho un problema ho installato il kernel 3.2.1 su ubuntu 10.04
<m4rzh4ll> ma quando installo la scheda video nvidia
<m4rzh4ll> mi da un errore
<m4rzh4ll> quando entro su xconf
<m4rzh4ll> per cambiare risoluzione
<m4rzh4ll> ho notato che quando installo la scheda video linux header risulta  essere 2.6.38
<m4rzh4ll> è normale?
<m4rzh4ll> carlin0
<m4rzh4ll> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> Carlin0
<m4rzh4ll> mi potresti dare una mano
<Carlin0> ciao m4rzh4ll
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<Carlin0> per cosa ?
<m4rzh4ll> ho installato il kernel 3.2.1
<m4rzh4ll> su ubuntu 10.04
<m4rzh4ll> k,
<m4rzh4ll> il problema
<m4rzh4ll> ke quando vado ad installare il driver nvidia
<Carlin0> te lo devo dire ? hai fatto una cazzata
<m4rzh4ll> non mi fa entrare nella xconf
<m4rzh4ll> xke?
<m4rzh4ll> mi da schermata nera all'avvio!
<Carlin0> la 10.04 è una lts lasciala come è...
<m4rzh4ll> mm
<Carlin0> anche io la uso ed ho il kernel 2.6.32-40
<m4rzh4ll> ma gli aggiornamenti dei tool dipendono dal kernel?
<m4rzh4ll> una domanda sciokka
<Carlin0> ricevi solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<m4rzh4ll> ok!
<Carlin0> il kernel non centra nulla
<m4rzh4ll> pensavo centrasse
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> per tornare al kernel precedente come faccio formatto e reinstallo§?
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, postami nel paste questo comando → dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m4rzh4ll> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/909464/
<m4rzh4ll> ecco Carlin0
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, e uname -a cosa dice ?
<m4rzh4ll> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/909467/
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, hai ancora il kernel vecchio ...hai solo ubuntu su quel pc o anche win ?
<m4rzh4ll> sulo ubuntu
<Carlin0> pasta anche grub-install -v
<m4rzh4ll> grub-install -v
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> ti dice che grub hai installato
<m4rzh4ll> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<Carlin0> hai il 2 quindi
<m4rzh4ll> quindi che posso fare?
<m4rzh4ll> per ripristinare
<Carlin0> riavvia all'avvio teni premuto shift , ti appare il menu di grub scegli il kernel vecchio (2.6.38)
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<Carlin0> e magari torna qui che rasiamo via quello nuovo
<m4rzh4ll> ora riavvio e torno
<m4rzh4ll> eccomi
<m4rzh4ll> azz tutto grande mi appare
<m4rzh4ll> è normale?
<Carlin0> aggiusta la risoluzione
<m4rzh4ll> al massimo ho 640x480
<m4rzh4ll> sicuramente la scheda video
<m4rzh4ll> e da installara
<Carlin0> ma prima lo faceva già ?
<m4rzh4ll> no
<Carlin0> che scheda hai ?
<m4rzh4ll> nvidia geforce
<m4rzh4ll> 300
<Carlin0> sistema → amministrazione → driver hardware
<m4rzh4ll> si ce mi dice che è attivo
<m4rzh4ll> ma quando vado a premere rimuovi non me lo fa levare
<m4rzh4ll> per levarlo e reinstallarlo come faccio?
<Carlin0> aspetta un attimo aggiustiamo prima il kernel
<m4rzh4ll> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current?
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<Carlin0> uname -a cosa dice ?
<m4rzh4ll> Linux m4rzh4ll-bbox 2.6.38-13-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 18:29:54 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok ora dai ...
<m4rzh4ll> vado col comando che ti ho detto?
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.1-030201-generic
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> fatto
<Carlin0> prova a dare ...
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<m4rzh4ll> rm: cannot remove `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Carlin0> dai il 2 comando
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Carlin0> metti la x maiuscola
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, se fai copia incolla dei comandi fai prima
<m4rzh4ll> ok ho rifatto
<m4rzh4ll> il comando
<m4rzh4ll> e non da errore
<Carlin0> ora dai
<m4rzh4ll> poi l'ultimo comando mi ha dato
<m4rzh4ll> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X
<m4rzh4ll>          configuration file.
<m4rzh4ll> New X configuration file written to
<m4rzh4ll> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> m4rzh4ll, riavvia
<m4rzh4ll> riavvio
<Carlin0> si si
<m4rzh4ll> non ho letto pero' l'ultima cosa che mi hai detto
<m4rzh4ll> ora dai?
<Carlin0> ti ha fatto il file prova  a riavviare
<m4rzh4ll> sempre shift premuto o no?
<Carlin0> non serve + abbiamo tlto il kernel
<Carlin0> tolto*
<m4rzh4ll> ok se tutto va bene non torno stacco che vado a letto!
<m4rzh4ll> :D
<m4rzh4ll> ok grazie carissimo
<m4rzh4ll> a domani
<m4rzh4ll> allora
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> se va bene devi aggiornare però
<m4rzh4ll> notte
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> aggiornare
<m4rzh4ll> in generale
<Carlin0> si
<m4rzh4ll> il kernel non lo tocco piu
<m4rzh4ll> rimane cosi
<Carlin0> te lo aggiorna lui
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> ciao grazie
<Carlin0> non metterne a mano
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> ciao :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-01
<esulu> Kernel
<tanino> ciao a tutti  ho installato ubuntu 10.4 pultroppo non mi ha trovato i drive della scheda grafica e quella del wireless potete aiutarmi?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<m4rzh4ll> we
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<m4rzh4ll> ragazzi ho scaricato compiz e il gestore configurazione compiz!
<m4rzh4ll> quando vado a selezionare le opzioni che desidero sulle finestre ecc.. non succede niente nemmeno riavviando
<m4rzh4ll> possiedo ubuntu 10.04 qualcuno sa darmi qualche consiglio grazie!
<remix_tj> !compiz | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<m4rzh4ll> la guida postata era solo riferimento a come installare ecc
<m4rzh4ll> io ho installato correttamente , il problema che abilito gli effetti
<m4rzh4ll> e non fa niente
<m4rzh4ll> ho abilitato sia gnome che kde compatibility ma niente
<m4rzh4ll> risolto!
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<alnuvola> nn riesco a capire perche'
<alnuvola> nn riesco a vedere applicativi webgl
<alnuvola> ho l ultima versione di chrome
<m4rzh4ll> ti mancherà qualche plugin
<alnuvola> ma quale
<alnuvola> sto cercando con google da un sacco di tempo
<m4rzh4ll> qualcuno mi sa dire come lanciare automaticamente all'avvio
<m4rzh4ll> compiz fusion icon?
<m4rzh4ll> il comando per lanciarlo
<m4rzh4ll> insomma
<m4rzh4ll> poi per aggiungerlo ci penso io!
<davide> moiosms su ubnutu 11.10 funzia
<m4rzh4ll> rithmbox per ubuntu 10.04?
<Cristian> ciao
<MindUser> ciao a tutti
<MindUser> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<MindUser> c'è qualcuno che sa usare vsftpd?
<cristian_c> MindUser, io no, però immagino siano pochi collegati qui in questo momento ad usarlo
<m4rzh4ll> ciao cristian_c XD
<cristian_c> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ma un buon lettore audio con radio incorporate italiane?
<cristian_c> MindUser, sembra un demone. Qual'è il problema in particolare?
<m4rzh4ll> per ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, che tipo di radio?
<m4rzh4ll> visto che non ha rithmbox
<m4rzh4ll> tipo rithmbox capito?
<MindUser> cristian_c: in pratica è un server ftp
<m4rzh4ll> ho scaricato una versione ma le radio non sono incorporate all'interno!
<MindUser> risco ad accedere
<MindUser> ma non capisco in che cartella mi trovo...
<interista86> ciao
<cristian_c> MindUser, ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo passwd
<m4rzh4ll> radio normali rtl radio 101 radio deejay
<m4rzh4ll> ecc
<interista86> con i driver open ho temperature attorno ai 55 gradi.. è alta? ho un phenom II x3
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, magari con un plugin, no?
<cristian_c> interista86, se è un portatile non è esageratamente alta
<interista86> quale è la temperatura massima consentita?
<go^> !chat interista86
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<go^> interista86, dipende dalla cpu
<interista86> per la mia? ci sarà uno standard, ma non lo trovo
<m4rzh4ll> un plugin?
<go^> interista86, 55°-73°
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, si, per rhythmbox ce ne sono molti
<go^> interista86, trovato con google...comunque per quanto riguarda cose non strettamente inerenti ubuntu c'è la chat qui --> #ubuntu-it-chat
<interista86> grazie, ma c'è un modo per impostare il risparmio energetico su driver open?
<m4rzh4ll> link per scaricare
<go^> Qualcuno usa iphone/ipad su ubuntu? come caspita lo gestisco senza itunes?
<m4rzh4ll> rithmbox aggiornato
<m4rzh4ll> non lo trovo su software center
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, sei andato sul sito di rhythmbox
<cristian_c> ?
<m4rzh4ll> no
<cristian_c> hai cercatio in USC alla voce plugin?
<cristian_c> *cercato
<m4rzh4ll> nu
<cristian_c> lol
<m4rzh4ll> ora vedo
<cristian_c> MindUser, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<cristian_c> vorrei fare qualche domanda
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda la scomparsa dell'applet del volume in lxde. Riaggiungerla non è servito a molto, cancellare la cartella nascosta nella home di lxpanel è stato anche peggio, in quanto mancava il pannello. Ripristinato il pannello, avevo scoperto che creando un nuovo utente, con esso, il pannello non era presente. Resettando il pannello in modo più corretto però mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> lxpanel -p Lubuntu fa comparire oltre al pannello, anche la seguente stringa sul terminale:
<cristian_c> lxpanel: can't start plugin volume
<cristian_c> però oltre a questo non è apparso null'altro
<cristian_c> può essere utile alla risoluzione del problema secondo voi?
<m4rzh4ll> cristian :-D ma cosa vuoi che ne sappia la gente
<m4rzh4ll> LoL
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, siamo sul canale di supporto
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> lo so
<m4rzh4ll> io sto cercando di inserire
<m4rzh4ll> le radio
<cristian_c> -,-'
<m4rzh4ll> a mano quelle che mi interessano
<m4rzh4ll> e mi da un errore quando avvio l'ascolto
<m4rzh4ll> impossibile avviare la riproduzione
<m4rzh4ll> impossibile aprire la risorsa in lettura e in scrittura
<m4rzh4ll> ?
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, ma il plugin non dovrebbe avere una selezione minima di radio?
<m4rzh4ll> il fatto che inserendone 1
<m4rzh4ll> non fa comunque
<m4rzh4ll> strano!
<m4rzh4ll> =(
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, lancialo da terminale
<m4rzh4ll> sudo -s
<m4rzh4ll> rithmbox?
<m4rzh4ll> rithmbox come si avvia da terminale?
<cristian_c> perché sudo?
<m4rzh4ll> per avviarlo con privilegi
<cristian_c> e a che ti serve avviarlo con privilegi?
<m4rzh4ll> be se devo aggiungere radio
<m4rzh4ll> ecc
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra?
<m4rzh4ll> bhè non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<m4rzh4ll> :-d
<m4rzh4ll> Lol
<m4rzh4ll> che comando do per avviare normalmente
<cristian_c> comunque, avvia rhythmbox da terminale, semplicemente digitando il nome del programma
<cristian_c> che è anche il nome de pacchetto, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> *del
<m4rzh4ll> bo non si avvia
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, che succede?
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<m4rzh4ll> avviato da terminale
<m4rzh4ll> ora provo a vedere
<m4rzh4ll> se mi da errori
<m4rzh4ll> aggiungendo
<m4rzh4ll> le radio
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> lol
<m4rzh4ll> niente stesso errore!
<cristian_c> sul terminale invece?
<cristian_c> cosa appare?
<m4rzh4ll> il plugin lo cercato e non lo trovo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m4rzh4ll> non posso copiarti perchè me lo da su una finestra
<m4rzh4ll> non di testo
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, io parlo del terminale
<cristian_c> copia su pastrebin l'intero output del terminale
<cristian_c> *pastebin
<m4rzh4ll> ok ok
<m4rzh4ll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910016/
<cristian_c> quale plugin hai aggiunto?
<m4rzh4ll> nessuno
<m4rzh4ll> non ne trovo
<m4rzh4ll> stavo installando l'url della radio a mano
<cristian_c> ok
<m4rzh4ll> come clicco mi da l'errore
<m4rzh4ll> magari sarà qualche codec
<m4rzh4ll> che manca
<cristian_c> infatti stavo pensando a questo
<m4rzh4ll> per andare sul sicuro cosa posso installare come codec che supporti
<cristian_c> come hai provato ad aggiungere le radio?
<cristian_c> fammi un esempio
<cristian_c> dipende dalla radio
<m4rzh4ll> andando su musica --- nuova stazione radio internet-- url
<cristian_c> e poi?
<m4rzh4ll> si infatti certe che sono gia' memorizzate le legge
<m4rzh4ll> e poi niente me le mette in listas
<m4rzh4ll> ci clicco e mi da l'errore
<cristian_c> sì, ma poi che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> cioè non l'hai aggiunta tu la radio?
<m4rzh4ll> siii
<m4rzh4ll> lo aggiunta io
<m4rzh4ll> te lo detto su come ho inserito la radio
<cristian_c> che indirizzo hai usato?
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<m4rzh4ll> mms
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ho qui davanti a me la lista
<cristian_c> quale in particolare?
<m4rzh4ll> radio 105
<cristian_c> mms://151.1.245.6/1
<m4rzh4ll> mi servirebbero tt le italiane
<cristian_c> giusto?
<davide> raga quando il pc mi và in stand bye tooco un tasto per avviarlo ma niente devo spegnerlo , come mai
<m4rzh4ll> nn proprio
<m4rzh4ll> spe
<m4rzh4ll> provo
<cristian_c> !veggenti | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<m4rzh4ll> questa errore non ne da mi dice connessione
<m4rzh4ll> cioe' sta caricando ma non si sente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, temo sia un problema di codec
<m4rzh4ll> installare i codec non penso sia un problema no?
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<m4rzh4ll> non lo so io ho la 10.04
<cristian_c> contiene tutti i principali codec multimediali
<m4rzh4ll> installata ieri
<cristian_c> e che c'entra? C'era anche prima
<m4rzh4ll> non credo
<cristian_c> installa
<m4rzh4ll> da apt?
<davide> può essere il disco fisso
<cristian_c> vai sul software center o in synaptic
<cristian_c> oppure da terminale che fai prima
<m4rzh4ll> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cristian_c> davide, può darsi che la sospensione non funzioni come dovrebbe, modello?
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, ya
<m4rzh4ll> ok installo ora vado a pranzo
<m4rzh4ll> a dopo ti fac sapere
<cristian_c> sempre che utilizzi gnome
<m4rzh4ll> ;)
<davide> del pc
<cristian_c> certo
<davide> notebook hp compaq nc6120
<cristian_c> davide, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> volevo impostare il file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf in modo adeguato per configurare così i gesti del touchpad
<cristian_c> vorrei impostare il pinch, il drag, il circular scrolling e il tap con due o più dita
<cristian_c> qualche suggerimento? Nel caso posso postare il contenuto attuale di synaptics.conf
<davide> cristian_c:pastebin url piacere
<cristian_c> davide, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<davide> ceistian_c:scusa poi come devo fare
<cristian_c> copi il contenuto del terminale nella finestra dio pastebin
<cristian_c> *di
<davide> fatto poi
<cristian_c> davide, invia e posta il link in canale
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ho installato lamp in locale con su joomla, ma non riesco a installare un'estenzione mi dice impossibile spostare il file
<davide> invia da tastiera
<cristian_c> davide, no, c'è un pulsante in pastebin
<cristian_c> alecv, si scrive 'estensione', non 'estenzione'
<alecv> perdonami cristian_c  :=)
<davide> quale download text
<cristian_c> davide, invia, send, una cosa del genere
<davide> scusa dimmi la procedura da capo nno lo trove send..niente
<alecv> nella cartella www/var ho aggiunto alessandro al gruppo www-var
<alecv> il file si trova sulla cartella scaricati con i permessi a 777 ma joomla non riesce a spostare i file
<alecv> (ho provato a metterlo anche nella cartella del sito, ma nada)
<cristian_c> davide, apri pastebin, copi il testo, premi invia e copi l'indirizzo qui
<alecv> cristian_c, tu hai idea xchè non si sposta il file?
<davide> ho fatto copiato invia poi
<alecv> copia il link della pagina e incollalo nel canale
<alecv> cosi possono vedere la tua postata
<cristian_c> alecv, dove lo devi postare?
<alecv> io non devo postare nulla?
<cristian_c> alecv, sucsa, *postare, non postare XD
<cristian_c> *scusa
<cristian_c> **spostare
<cristian_c> azz
<alecv> se lo sposto manualmente il file lo metto dove voglio io, se lo carico da joomla, joomla restituisce questo errore "impossibile spostare il file"
<alecv> joomla è installato in locale con lamp
<alecv> /var/ww
<alecv> /var/www pardon
<m4rzh4ll> cristian_c
<davide> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/910066/
<m4rzh4ll> cosa mi consigli virtualbox o vmware?
<m4rzh4ll> mi serve per farci girare win xp con connessione ovviamente
<alecv> io mi trovo bene con virtualbox
<m4rzh4ll> a me connessione
<alecv> ci navigo, masterizzo, e tanto altro
<m4rzh4ll> non me ne da
<alecv> devi abilitarla
<m4rzh4ll> mi sa che fa solo con ethernet
<m4rzh4ll> lo abilitata con bridged
<alecv> nono io con wirless
<m4rzh4ll> ma niente!
<m4rzh4ll> se mi aiuti a mettere virtualbox ti faccio santo
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> cioe' mettere la connessione
<alecv> si spe
<alecv> che sto vedendo come l'ho configurato
<m4rzh4ll> va be non ora
<m4rzh4ll> che devo ancora installare virtualbox
<m4rzh4ll> vai in pvt
<alecv> hai virtualbox installato?
<m4rzh4ll> un attimo
<cristian_c> m4rzh4ll, virtualbox dovrebbe essere più semplice
<davide> sapete aiutarmi
<cristian_c> davide, hai postato il link?
<cristian_c> non so se mi è sfuggito
<davide> si
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910066/ ecco
<cristian_c> davide, ne hai postata soltanto una parte
<davide_> cristian_c:eccohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/910093/
<cristian_c> davide, sempre una parte ne hai posta
<cristian_c> *postata
<davide_> ninte scusa ma devo andare
<dimitri> salve. ho appena installato ubu 12.04 su dell xps 15z. ho fatto partire il mouse ma non riesco ad attivare l'ibernazione e la sospensione anzi partoino ma al rispristino vedo solo il muose che si muove.... che faccio ?
<cristian_c> !ubuntu+1 | dimitri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu+1'
<cristian_c> !precise | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<dimitri> cristian_c, cosa debbo fare ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, ancora non è supportato qui sul canale
<cristian_c> il supporto è riservato alle release già uscite
<dimitri> cristian_c, ops ho fatto una chiavetta usb e mi ha scaricato in automatico 12.04 credevo che fosse già operativo visto che oggi è aprile
<cristian_c> dimitri, esce tra meno di un mese  mi pare
<cristian_c> a fine mese
<dimitri> il prob si pone anche con la 11.04 (non ho provato la 11.10)
<dimitri> con 11.04 come si risolve ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910123/
<cristian_c> dimitri, cacchio, grafica ibrida
<cristian_c> bei casini
<cristian_c> hai due schede grafiche
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> è un portatile
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<dimitri> ha una scheda hdmi e dice che con 12.04 non è compatibile
<cristian_c> altroché se le hai
<cristian_c> e qual'è di queste due?
<dimitri> ripeto è un pc portatile pesantuccio ma portatile
<cristian_c> e che vuol dire?
<dimitri> che posso fare ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, il consumo di energia com'è?
<dimitri> ora ho disabilitato tutto
<dimitri> perchè se va in pausa non si riprende +
<cristian_c> dimitri, disattiva la nvidia, no?
<cristian_c> ma ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<dimitri> quale domanda cristian_c
<cristian_c> 15:49:20 <cristian_c> e qual'è di queste due?
<dimitri> come faccio a vedere ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, io non vedo chip hdmi, sei sicuro?
<dimitri> si c'e' una uscita hdmi al lato e con windows funge
<dimitri> grafica mi dice driver sconosciuto
<dimitri> esperienza standard
<cristian_c> uhm, eppure lspci non lo vede, strano
<cristian_c> dimitri, non ho capito bene dov'è scritto quel messaggio
<dimitri> parola di scout con winzoz funge (non funge winzoz ma la hdmi si)
<dimitri> dettagli sistema sottomenu grafica
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma parli di ubuntu?
<dimitri> si
<cristian_c> dimitri, centro di controllo?
<dimitri> system settings
<dimitri> dettagli
<cristian_c> mmhhh, non lo conoscevo
<nicotano> SALVE
<dimitri> cristian_c, allora sono andato in windows e anche li ci sono 2 schede una intel comp e una NVIDIA GT525
<gab_> non riesco a connettere intenet
<gab_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<gab_> uso ubuntu 8.04
<gab_> lo connetto al modem ma non mi non vde la rete
<gab_> problemi con connessione internet via cavo...help
<leo_> Sera gente!
<leo_> C'è nessuno che conosce un programma per copertine cd e dvd?
<enzotib> gab_, 8.04?
<enzotib> non è un po' vecchiotto?
<gab_> enzotib: si
<gab_> enzotib: si
<gab_> enzotib: fisso vecchio stile
<enzotib> gab_, ma è un pc vecchio? e con un modem, poi, modem analogico?
<gab_> enzotib: wirles router a cui voglio collegare un pc fisso con cavo di rete
<gab_> enzotib: vede che è connesso a qualcosa ma nn lo identifica.
<enzotib> gab_, "chi" vede che è connesso a qualcosa?
<gab_> enzotib: ubuntu vede qualcosa...
<enzotib> gab_, risulta connesso oppure no?
<gab_> enzotib: cerca ma trova solo un auto eth0
<enzotib> gab_, su pastebin, l'output del comando: ifconfig -a
<enzotib> gab_, anche se non ricordo come funzionava il NetworkManager nell'aprile del 2008, è passata molta acqua sotto i ponti
<enzotib> !pastebin | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gab_> enzotib: wait a moment..passiamo le info dal fisso alportatile...
<enzotib> ok
<gab_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910223/
<leo_> Ragazzi scusate se ripeto la domanda: conoscete un programma per fare copertine cd e dvd?Grazie
<enzotib> gab_, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5
<enzotib> !info cd-cover
<ubot-it> Package cd-cover does not exist in oneiric
<enzotib> !info cdcover
<ubot-it> cdcover (source: cdcover): Creating Data-CD Covers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-9 (oneiric), package size 25 kB, installed size 120 kB
<enzotib> !info disk-cover
<ubot-it> Package disk-cover does not exist in oneiric
<enzotib> !info disc-cover
<ubot-it> disc-cover (source: disc-cover): produces covers for audio CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (oneiric), package size 50 kB, installed size 228 kB
<enzotib> leo_, ^^
<gab_> enzotib: comando fatto nn fa nulla
<enzotib> gab_, ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<gab_> enzotib: il router lo vede:3 trasmessi e 3 ricevuti
<leo_> Scusate ma non ci ho capito molto!
<enzotib> gab_, echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf >/dev/null
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi avevo ragione
<dimitri> cristian_c, ho deciso di riformattare il pc. E' un icore7 che faccio metto ubu 11.10 32 o 64 ?
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> perchè i driver non sono ancora pronti per 12.04 e credo ci vorrà un po'
<gab_> enzotib: nome server preso,il sudo nn funzioni..
<cristian_c> dipende se è un processore a 32 o 64 bit
<leo_> ok! Capito tutto
<enzotib> gab_, non ho capito
<dimitri> che mi consigli ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, di disattivare la scheda nvidia
<gab_> enzotib: il primo comando ha funzionato, sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf >/dev/null: questo no
<enzotib> gab_, era un unico comando
<dimitri> ok disattiverò.... che ver scarico ?
<enzotib> gab_, con un pipe in mezzo, il carattere |
<cristian_c> !ibrida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibrida'
<enzotib> gab_, andavano scritti ed eseguiti insieme proprio come li avevo scritti io
<gab_> enzotib: ok provvedo subito
<cristian_c> dimitri, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call
<gab_> enzotib: fatto, mi ha chiasto la pass di amministratore, lho messa e poi?...
<enzotib> gab_, prova ad arprire firefox e vedere se puoi mavigare
<enzotib> navigare*
<gab_> enzotib: no offline
<enzotib> gab_, torniamo al terminale: ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<gab_> enzotib: dice: network is unreachable
<dimitri> cristian_c, quando lancio ./test_off.sh mi da permesso negato
<enzotib> gab_, allora il router non è connesso a internet, prova ad andare con firefox sulla pagina http://192.168.1.1/
<cristian_c> dimitri, gli altri passi sono andati bene?
<gab_> enzotib: ok, ci stavo per provare..
<dimitri> si
<cristian_c> l'installazione ad esempio
<dimitri> si
<cristian_c> dimitri, lsmod
<dimitri> tutto andato bene
<dimitri> lsmod
<cristian_c> !pastebin | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910247/
<dimitri> lanciato con sudo sh è andato ma è tutto failed
<cristian_c> dimitri, manca il comando lspci
<cristian_c> l'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> lspci -vnnn | grep VGA
<dimitri> mi avevi chiesto lsmod
<dimitri> ora lo lancio
<cristian_c> sì, certo, ma hai postato anche altri comandi
<cristian_c> e poi quello era segnato nella guida anche
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910251/
<cristian_c> non hai letto
<cristian_c> 17:33:04 <cristian_c> lspci -vnnn | grep VGA
<gab_> enzotib: scusa ma si era sconnesso,cmq nn funziona
<gab_> esulu:  ma se mi scarico una versione di ubu recente vado meglio?
<enzotib> gab_, non visualizzi la pagina del router?
<gab_> enzotib: ma se mi scarico una rev di ubu + recente vado meglio?
<gab_> enzotib: no, non lo vedo
<gab_> enzotib:  nemmeno con il portatile su cui ho win7
<enzotib> gab_, quindi è un problema del router
<gab_> enzotib: avete idee quindi? con wifi anche con il cell riesco a collegarmi...
<enzotib> gab_, ricapitoliamo, a quel router ti colleghi solo con il cell, mentre con win7 e con ubuntu no, è corretto?
<gab_> enzotib: no, win 7 su porttatile e cell mi connetto wifi,il fisso con ubunto e cavo non funziona
<enzotib> gab_, è ancora lì con i comandi che abbiamo dato prima?
<enzotib> gab_, e altra domanda, se da win7 vai su http://192.168.1.1/ vedi qualcosa?
<gab_> enzotib: no hochiuso il teminale, con win 7 non vedo il router anche se comunica wifi
<enzotib> gab_, se hai solo chiuso il terminale, ma non hai riavviato, va bene
<enzotib> gab_, riesci a capire su win7 che indirizzo IP hai?
<gab_> enzotib: dunque: il ruter è 192.168.2.1 e con win 7 siamo riusciti ad entrare..
<gab_> enzotib: con ubuntu no..
<enzotib> gab_, allora sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.5
<enzotib> gab_, e poi: echo "nameserver 192.168.2.1" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf >/dev/null
<gab_> enzotib: e ora dovrei riuscire ad entrare?
<enzotib> prova con http://192.168.2.1/
<gab_> enzotib: non mi fa entrare
<enzotib> gab_, ma ping -c3 192.168.2.1 funziona?
<gab_> enzotib: si
<enzotib> gab_, su firefox, menu File->Lavora non in linea, come è messo?
<gab_> enzotib: non funziona in entrambi i casi
<enzotib> gab_, invece con lo stesso indirizzo da win7 funziona?
<gab_> enzotib: si infatti ho la pagine di gestione del router aperta posso trovare info necessarie?
<enzotib> gab_, prova a spegnere e riaccendere firefox
<cristian_c> ultima questione
<cristian_c> non riesco a vedere il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> quindi non posso regolare il volume di questo canale singolarmente
<cristian_c> ho provato anche con pavucontrol, ma non lo trovo neanche lì
<cristian_c> come posso fare per farlo apparire nel mixer?
<esulu> hei enzotib
<esulu> come va?
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<enzotib> todo bien
<esulu> mi fa piacere
<esulu> io sono un po messo male sinceramente in questi giorni
<esulu> che tu non hai idea !
<esulu> dev ofare un debuging su uno script php che mi fa venire il vomito XD
<enzotib> esulu, se vuoi parliamo in chat
<jester-> sera
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià enzotib
<esulu> in fatti
<esulu> enzotib: ci sei in pvt?!
<enzotib> esulu, ti ho risposto
<africanism> salve
<africanism> Dopo aver eseguito aggiornamenti richiesti sulla mia ubuntu 10.04.2 32bit ho notato che firefox 3.5 non riproduce piu' i video, dopo aver reinstallato, disinstallato e installato piu' volte da gestore pacchetti e Ubuntu Software Center i due pacchetti anke singolarmente "Adobe flash player 10" e "Plugins Flash Player" e nessuno di questi va', infine ho lanciato con apturl anche il pacchetto .deb dal sito ufficiale adobe..
<gigirock> africanism, c'e' un bugs ma mi sembrava di capire che la versione 10 risolvesse il problema
<africanism> uhm infatti
<africanism> gigirock anche io conoscevo questa soluzione
<africanism> ma non si risolve il problema con la 10
<gigirock> africanism, io non sono cosi' bravo ma bisogna dare un comando tipo dkpg -l |egrep ...............
<gigirock> che sistema tutto
<africanism> con chromium pensate che risolvi il problema
<africanism> ??
<gigirock> africanism, io ho il chrome dove vado per provare ?
<africanism> hmmm
<africanism> non ti conviene provare su di te..
<africanism> adesso provo a installare chromium e vediamo se con adobe flash player 10 persiste il problema anche cambiano browser
<iannus> buonasera a tutti. avrei un problema (manco a dirlo) con flash e youtube su maverick
<iannus> c'è qualcuno qui che può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> africanism, io ho il google chrome originale e non chromium
<africanism> sisi
<africanism> anche io sto installando
<africanism> chrome originale
<africanism> risolto con chrome
<africanism> il plug-in funziona ed e' stabile
<gigirock> africanism, il chrome originale o il chromium dai repo ?
<africanism> originale
<africanism> sembra ke adobe flash player 10 non ha bug su chrome
<africanism> infatti e' molto stabile e nn rilevo errori
<africanism> e firefox persiste a non riprodurli ...
<iannus> invece a me da proprio problemi su chrome...
<africanism> buona domenica delle palme a tutta la comunity ;)
<africanism> e grazie di tutto
<mdi_> #list
<enzotib> !list | mdi_
<ubot-it> mdi_: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<m4rzh4ll> ciao a tutti leopoldi
<mdi_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<m4rzh4ll> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> mi serve il tuo mega aiuto!
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> so che sono il tuo terrore di rompi balle
<m4rzh4ll> ma solo tu puoi riuscirci
<m4rzh4ll> allora io utilizzo ubuntu 10.04 ok?
<m4rzh4ll> all'interno ho installato virtual box
<m4rzh4ll> e ci faccio girare windows xp
<m4rzh4ll> quello che vorrei sapere io, come faccio a dare la rete a windows xp
<esulu> m4rzh4ll: dippende che tipo di rete vuoi dare al windsss XPÃ
<esulu> bridge o lan?
<m4rzh4ll> bridge
<m4rzh4ll> lan non voglio attaccare cavi ethernet
<m4rzh4ll> esulu
<esulu> bene
<esulu> allora semplice
<esulu> fai partire il windows in virtual box
<esulu> vai  nelle impostazioni sempre dal visrtual box
<alnuvola> buonasera
<m4rzh4ll> esulu ok vieni in pvt
<alnuvola> qualcuno riesce a visualizzare questa pagina
<alnuvola> http://www.webglearth.com/
<m4rzh4ll> cosi evitiamo di intasare
<esulu>  di windows e segli la voce rete
<esulu> m4rzh4ll: no mè meglio qui cosi anche gli altri leggono e se hanno dei consigli da darti te li danno
<m4rzh4ll> ok ci sono
<cerry8> ciao
<cerry8> :)
<m4rzh4ll> mi appare nnat
<m4rzh4ll> nat
<m4rzh4ll> cioe
<m4rzh4ll> tt il resto sotto e disattivato
<esulu> quando hai scelto la rete puoi tranquillamente scegliere brige nella scheda 1
<esulu> mmmm
<m4rzh4ll> si
<esulu> come è disattivato sei sicuro
<esulu> ?
<m4rzh4ll> ho scelto
<m4rzh4ll> bridge
<m4rzh4ll> ho selezionato
<m4rzh4ll> wlan0
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> aspetta
<m4rzh4ll> ma il tipo di scheda risulta disattivato non puoi modificarlo!
<esulu> m4rzh4ll: ma il tuo computer realie è collegato al router via wifi?
<m4rzh4ll> si
<m4rzh4ll> in wifi
<m4rzh4ll> al mio router
<m4rzh4ll> certo e a chi se no!
<esulu> perfett oallora se riesci a selezionare bridge con wlan0 0
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<esulu> sei gia ok per quanto riguarda virtual box su ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> modalita promiscua mi dice nega
<cerry8> posso darvi una mano?
<cristian_c> lol
<m4rzh4ll> cerry8
<m4rzh4ll> la mano me la dai se serve!
<m4rzh4ll> se le tue risposte funzionano
<cerry8> :)
<m4rzh4ll> comunque
<m4rzh4ll> funge
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<m4rzh4ll> grazie esulu
<m4rzh4ll> sei un amore di compagno
<esulu> m4rzh4ll: traqnuillo
<m4rzh4ll> LoL
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> mi fa piacere per te
<m4rzh4ll> l'ip del virtualbox
<m4rzh4ll> è uguale a quello del pc reale?
<m4rzh4ll> oppure cambia
<esulu> no
<esulu> se il tuo router è configurato in dhcp ha un altro ip che gli è stato assegnato da ltuo router
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<esulu> ma prova a verificare apru un temrianel in windopwsssss
<m4rzh4ll> quindi se faccio uno scan dei pc connessi
<esulu> e fai un ipconfig e capirai subito
<m4rzh4ll> trovero' anche questo virtuale
<esulu> assolutamente si , fai conto che usando virtual box come se tu avessi un altro computer collegato alla tua rete
<esulu> ovviamente se lo configuri come si deve ;-)
<m4rzh4ll> bellissimo
<m4rzh4ll> cosi posso fare gli attacchi sulla macchina virtuale
<m4rzh4ll> praticamente
<m4rzh4ll> senza recare danni a nessuno
<m4rzh4ll> LoL
<esulu> infatti è molto utile, la cosa essenziale che ti permette di usare virtualbox sono gli sneptshot
<esulu> m4rzh4ll: quelli sono gli affari tuoi non miei
<m4rzh4ll> bhè certamente
<m4rzh4ll> comunque sei un grande
<m4rzh4ll> grazie esulu
<cerry8> io la uso per non installare piu un sistema diverso da linux
<cerry8> :)
<m4rzh4ll> io linux lo adoro windows lo utilizzo solo per la grafica
<m4rzh4ll> perchè i programmi non esistono per linux
<cerry8> tipo?
<m4rzh4ll> photoshop cs6
<m4rzh4ll> illustrator
<m4rzh4ll> cinema 4d
<cerry8> già
<m4rzh4ll> photoshop ad esempio con wine girava
<m4rzh4ll> ma cinema 4d si bloccava
<cerry8> pero sinceramente wine lo odio
<m4rzh4ll> si appunto
<cristian_c> !chat | m4rzh4ll cerry8
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll cerry8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cerry8> non possiamo far diventare windows la nostra cara distribuzione
<m4rzh4ll> io vado ciao
<cerry8> ok scusami m4rzh4ll
<m4rzh4ll> baci!
<m4rzh4ll> alla prox
<m4rzh4ll> ciao cristian_c
<m4rzh4ll> ciao cerry8
<cristian_c> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ciao esulu
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cerry8> visto che sto qui posso chiedervi una cosa riguardo alla shell?
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cerry8> ok
<cerry8> se lancio un programmada terminale, dopo posso riprenderlo da ssh?
<enzotib> cerry8, diciamo che se non lo lanci con screen, allora no
<enzotib> (anche se non è esattamente vero)
<cerry8> ho dato uno sguardo l'altro giorno a questo screen
<cerry8> ma l'unica cosa che son riuscito a fare Ãe' stato qullo di riprendere una sessione di ssh chiusa per sbaglio
<cerry8> rieccomi! mi sono perso qualcosa?
<cerry8> buona serata a tutti!
<m4rzh4ll> com'era il comando su virtualbox per vedere net use?
<m4rzh4ll> le cartelle condivise
<metatron_> b sera
<metatron_> qualcuno in ascolto?
<m4rzh4ll> .-D
<metatron_> hahaha
<metatron_> ciao m4rzh4l
<m4rzh4ll> ciao caro
<metatron_> e come mi hai trovato?
<metatron_> :)
<m4rzh4ll> casualmente
<metatron_> ma dentro sti canali sono come su BT , tutti mummie?
<m4rzh4ll> no va be questo è un canale di supporto se chiedi ti aiutano
<m4rzh4ll> ma non parlano a vanvera!
<metatron_> aspe ne sniffo qualcun altro, di cui ne ho visto una che mi interessa dal titolo
<metatron_> a bene
<metatron_> allora di domande ne ho ujna cofanata
<metatron_> adesso pero vado a vedere se trovo altri fratelli
<m4rzh4ll> :-D
<metatron_> ok tutte mummie
<metatron_> sembra di stare a luxor
<metatron_> ciao rickz
<metatron_> y
<metatron_> b sera
<metatron_> benvenuto nel canale
<ricky1966> ciao metatron_
<ricky1966> grazie
<metatron_> qualcuno bravo con il BT 5 qui?
<metatron_> r2*
<metatron_> poi avrei un altra richiesta
<metatron_> si puo installare paltalk su b box con audio?
<Cristian> ciao
<Carlitos90> buona sera a tutti!!! avevo un portatile con sopra windows e ubuntu, l'ho formattato ricaricandoci sopra windows........come faccio a sapere se la partizione di ubuntu è stata eliminata?
<diabolik> ciao ragazzi...... c'è qualcuno connesso che può aiutarmi ?
<Cristian> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Carlin0> !aiuto | diabolik
<ubot-it> diabolik: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nombre> ce qualcuno
<nombre> ragazzi ho scaricato ubuntu desktop 11.10 i386 e non riesco  installare
<diabolik> ok ragazzi... non ho seguito più la discussione... proverò ad ottenere aiuto sul forum ubuntu.it
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-25
<ingen> ciao :)
<krabador> ingen, salve
<ingen> krabador: ciuuuu ^_^
<ingen> *ciauuuuu
<ingen> heheeemmm.....
<krabador> stai per proclamare qualcosa di importante?
<Dix78> buonasera nottambuli
<URUS> 0
<krabador> hai fatto un countdown?
<URUS> /nick mionick /msg nickserv register miapassword  miaemail
<Dix78> URUS ?
<URUS> Dix78: si
<Dix78> che combini URUS :D
<URUS> devo registrare il mio nick sto facendo un casino
<Dix78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645191/
<Dix78> mi sento buono :)
<URUS> ahhahah ma da dove devo scrivere ?
<Dix78> dove stai scrivendo ora
<Dix78> solo che devi compilare i codici coi tuoi dati (dove richiesto)
<URUS> ma seri sicuto ? cosi mi vedono la pass
<Dix78> no sono comandi che gli altri utenti non possono vedere
<URUS> ma questo va bene ?
<Dix78> li invii direttamente al server
<Dix78> la guida è dal wiki...
<krabador> URUS, se vuoi un consiglio, lascia perdere fino a domani
<krabador> freenode è sotto attacchi DDoS a
<URUS> :(
<URUS> krabador: cioe ?
<Dix78> ah ecco... sono ddos?
<krabador> si
<krabador> continui
<krabador> fastidiosi e massicci
<URUS> per questo faccio fatica ad entrare ?
<Dix78> inviano pacchetti di dati per far crashare i server (detto in modo semplice)
<Dix78> si URUS stanno tentanto di sovraccaricare il server
<URUS> perche io ho appenna presso un virus (sono su windows)
<URUS> ma UNA volta risolto facevo fatica ad entrare
<krabador> URUS, allora evita di mettere a rischio la salute di freenode. pussa via.
<Dix78> krabador hahahaha
<URUS> ;(
<krabador> :D
<URUS> cosi mi fai piangere
<krabador> URUS, se aspetti fino a domani è meglio
<URUS> krabador: me ne vado sul serio ?
<krabador> URUS, ma no :D
<URUS> ah :)
<URUS> ok allora spetto
<URUS> ma perche attaccano ? per testare o per rompere ?
<Dix78> rompere
<URUS> -.- che gente
<krabador> bah... per me sono spesso genti di freenode
<Dix78> saranno bambini che si annoiano
<krabador> che lo fanno per farsi un po' i fighi
<krabador> Dix78, infatti, passare il tempo,e "testare" qualcosa
<URUS> non mi sembra una cosa fica per me una casa fica aiutare
<krabador> ma è sicuramente gente della apple.
<URUS> krabador: se ?
<Dix78> krabador pensi che gente di Apple faccia sti giochini ? ma va...
<URUS> perdono soldi se stiamo su linux ahahahhah
<URUS> per quello lo fanno secondo me
<krabador> su freenode prevalentemente ci sono le maggiori risorse irc dello sviluppo opensource
<Dix78> gli attacchi ddos sono talmente facili da inviare che ho visto gente di 13 anni far crashare dei server "decenti"
<URUS> piu o meno quello che ho detto io :)
<krabador> Dix78, no, il fanboy non ne è sicuramente capace, ma a cupertino staranno rosicando
<krabador> e si abbassano anche a questo.
<Dix78> Secondo me hanno problemi + seri che dossare una chat di supporto
<_Ingen> dossare?
<URUS> 04:09:38 - URUS_ ha abbandonato la stanza (Quit: Page closed). ? ma se son qua
<Dix78> _Ingen hai notato che stasera freenode non va? secondo krabador stanno inviando attacchi ddos
<Gabriele> Salve
<URUS> Gabriele: ciao
<krabador> Dix78, me l'hanno confermato freenode admins.
<Gabriele> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<krabador> non ti aiuteremo per la conquista del mondo.
<_Ingen> Dix78: allora faciamo un DDos a lui
<Gabriele> no no c'è di peggio
<Gabriele> posso esporvi il mio problema?
<krabador> non ti aiuteremo per "c'è di peggio"
<krabador> Gabriele, di pure
<_Ingen> Gabriele:  se vuoi ma prima ordina una pizza
<URUS> Gabriele: anche per me grazie
<Dix78> per me senza cipolla grazie
<Gabriele> Ho un server dedicato, e per sbaglio ho eliminato la cartella /var con tutte le sotto cartelle
<_Ingen> URUS: per tutti ovviamente
<Gabriele> e dopo il riavvio non posso più accedere come desktop remoto
<URUS> il cestino ? :)
<Gabriele> non sono un esperto nei comandi
<_Ingen> URUS: ma se non accede
<URUS> _Ingen: quasi non ti riconoscevo con quel sotto trattino
<URUS> ma non ha accesso alla riga del comandi ?
<Gabriele> ho l'accesso con i comandi ssh
<URUS> e con mv ?
<Gabriele> cioè ora sono collegato con putty
<_Ingen> URUS:  è per poterlo registrare ...basta ot però Gabriele ha un problema serissimo
<krabador> Gabriele, allora, non hai un backup di configurazione del server immagino
<Gabriele> no
<URUS> _Ingen: ? dico con  comando muovi ?
<krabador> Gabriele, non puoi accederci fisicamente?
<Gabriele> mi spiego meglio, ho comprato questo dedicato e fino a poche ora fa
<Gabriele> mi collegavo con x2go Desktop remoto
<_Ingen> Gabriele: forse ho capito male, la /var l'hai cancellata sul pc che hai sottomano, o su quello remoto?
<Gabriele> remoto
<_Ingen> ho allora ho capito bene
<Gabriele> c'è un comando per rigenerare la cartella /var?
<Dix78> ragazzuoli buonanotte a tutti
<_Ingen> Gabriele: non puoi accedere perchè non ti riconosce più, devi contattare chi ti fornisce il server
<URUS> Dix78: notte
<_Ingen> Dix78: byby ^_^
<Dix78> _Ingen leggi i pvt ogni tanto :D bye ;)
<_Ingen> Gabriele: e chiedere se possono ripristinare quello che hai cancellato
<Gabriele> si domani chiederò un supporto al mio fornitore
<URUS> ma questo coso avra pur uno spazio dove andra a finire la roba cancellata no ?
<krabador> _Ingen, fa prima a riconfigurarlo
<Gabriele> sperando di non perdere tutti i miei dati
<_Ingen> ma se ha dtto che non riesce ad accederegli...come fà?
<Gabriele> riesco solo tramite comandi ssh o come si dice
<URUS> io perche pensavo che era un pc con ubuntu non avevo capito che parlava de altro quindi se ha tipo un cestino basta spostare la cartella tramite riga di comando a dov'era prima no ?
<Gabriele> con un comando tramite console Putty è possibile?
<URUS> ma se nessuno mi conferma che la cartella effettivamente è il questo ipotetico cestino non so
<URUS> vai sulla root di sto coso
<URUS> e fai dir
<URUS> se ce si! si puo fare tramite ssh
<Gabriele> mi dice tutte le cartelle
<URUS> sudo mv sorgente destinazione
<URUS> con questo comando "sorgente è il fle da spostare o cartella" destinazione lo dice la parola
<URUS> puoi farlo
<URUS> ora non ti serta che cercare quando l'hai cancellata dov'è andata a finire
<URUS> per accedere ad ogn'uno fai cd nomecartella
<Gabriele> dovrei fare sudo mv /var?
<krabador> Gabriele, hai uan copia di /var in locale?
<Gabriele> no
<krabador> allora mv /var non servirebbe a niente.
<Gabriele> aiutatemi con il comando mv partendo dal presupposto che ogni volta che faccio "sudo"
<Gabriele> mi dice: sudo: impossibile creare la directory /var/lib/sudo: file o firectory non esistente
<URUS> krabador:  a cosa server  un  server dedicato ?
<Gabriele> io e il mio gruppo paghiamo per avere un server dove ci da la possibilità si avviare server di giochi o Teamspeak3
<krabador> URUS, "dedicato" perchè dov'è ubicato, fa solo quello che dice il cliente
<URUS> ok
<URUS> va beh buonanotte
<URUS> _Ingen: Gabriele: krabador: notte
<krabador> URUS, buonanotte
<akis24> giorno
<enzotib> giorno
<aLexX_> Salve a tutti, avrei un piccolo problema con xampp... Qualcuno lo conosce e/o sa come aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<aLexX_> Salve a tutti, avrei un piccolo problema con xampp... Qualcuno lo conosce e/o sa come aiutarmi?
<aLexX_> We
<aLexX_> Salve u.u
<Elks> Salve qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con il mio problema?
<Elks> :-) Per favore??
<glpiana> Elks, esponilo prima di tutto
<Elks> Allora in pratica ho una scheda video asus nvidia geforce 210 che quando la metto e metto il cd di ubuntu dopo che si carica per iniziare l'installazione la barra
<Elks> delle applicazioni cioè quella che sta sopra che mostra l'ora internet data volume etc..
<Elks> è tutta bianca non si vede niente, Poi mi appare la finestra dove poter eseguire in live o l'installazione
<Elks> faccio l'installazione visto che con il live non posso perché si vede tutta bianca la barra dopo che finisco l'installazione
<Elks> il primo riavvio appena ubuntu carica immediatamente si vedono delle righe ---- orizzontali verdi bianche e viola
<Elks> dopo di che faccio l'aggiornamento di ubuntu
<Elks> appena arriva per i driver alla scheda video mi si blocca crasha
<Elks> e non parte più ubuntu
<Elks> come posso risolvere per favore?
<glpiana> Elks, che significa: "appena arriva per i driver alla scheda video mi si blocca crasha" ?
<Elks> c'è appena mi scarica i pacchetti
<Elks> degli aggiornamenti di ubuntu come lingua driver periferiche etc.. e anche per scheda video crasha
<Elks> si riavvia
<Elks> e non va
<Elks> il problema è che prima non lo faceva però
<TaLaDo> Elks, ma hai provato la live?
<Elks> si si ho provato
<TaLaDo> Elks, prima quando?
<Elks> e ti dico che si vede lo stesso
<Elks> tutta bianca
<TaLaDo> bh
<Elks> la barra sopra
<Elks> quindi non posso lavorarci
<Elks> prima prima del 2013
<Elks> mi funziona benissimo ora fa questo problema come posso risolvere?
<TaLaDo> Elks, non h capito se funziona benissim qual'è il problema?
<Elks> Ma no ora non funziona
<Elks> prima si ora no.
<Elks> ora c'è questo problema
<TaLaDo> Elks, se "prima" funzionava e ora no devi aver fatto qualcosa
<TaLaDo> che hai fatto?
<Elks> Ma che... ho formattato pc fatto wipw dischi rigidi tolto alimentazione resettato bios
<Elks> sia da cmos sia con jumper
<Elks> tolte ram e etc..
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> ok capito
<Elks> ma niente.... non cambia.
<Elks> sai come posso risolvere
<Elks> ?
<TaLaDo> Elks, non so come aiutarti
<glpiana> Elks, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<Elks> dove
<Elks> bios o cd
<Elks> ?
<glpiana> Elks, ascoltami, hai detto che hai fatto l'installazione
<Elks> la parte iniziale non è mai cambiata
<aLexX_> grub dal bios...? o.o
<Elks> si l'ho fatta ma non parte
<Elks> niente
<glpiana> Elks, quando accendi il pc hai il menu di scelta del sistema operativo?
<Elks> anche in modalit
<Elks> modalità provvisoria
<Elks> no nnt dual boot
<TaLaDo> modalità provvisoria?
<TaLaDo> ehm
<glpiana> Elks, modalità provvisoria è quella di windows, intendi la modalità ripristino?
<Elks> è solo 1 ubuntu che parte ma in modalità provvisoria neanche ci va. non riesce a configurare la scheda
<aLexX_> Elks, ma hai anche Windows nel disco?
<Elks> ripristino o provvisoria non cambia sempre li siamo
<Elks> no
<Elks> solo ubuntu
<Elks> alexx non so nabbo
<glpiana> Elks, sì, ma se non parliamo la stessa lingua non ci capiamo
<glpiana> Elks, avvii in modalità ripristino e fin dove arriva il caricamento?
<Elks> Allora io appena accendo il pc fa la fase di bootstrap ecco il problema ora e che si blocca tutto
<Elks> e non va avanti
<Elks> ubuntu
<Elks> non lo fa modalità ripristina
<Elks> si blocca
<glpiana> Elks, ti ho chiesto, se avvii in modalità ripristino fin dove arriva?
<Elks> ma mi capite? xD
<TaLaDo> no
<glpiana> Elks, evidentmenet enon ti capiamo, per cui cerca di venirci incontro
<Elks> non arriva perché neanche ci va
<glpiana> Elks, in che senso "neanche ci va"?
<Elks> CHE APPENA IL BOOT DI UBUNTU CARICA SI BLOCCA
<Elks> FERMA
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | Elks
<ubot-it> Elks: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Elks> E QUINDI NON RISPONDE POI A NESSUN TIPO DI TASTO
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | Elks
<Elks> si dovrebbe fare qualcosa in modalità
<Elks> live
<Elks> come si consigliate
<Elks> prima di procedere con l'installazione?
<Elks> mi*
<aLexX_> Vabbè, in bocca al lupo (= Mi metto a lavorare! Ciao a tutti ^^
<glpiana> Elks, ma tu riesci dal menu di grub a scegliere l'avvio della modalità di ripristino?
<Elks> No
<Elks> e la 400 volte che ti ripeto
<Elks> di no
<aLexX_> Elks, calma, te lo consiglio. Qui loro ci sono per aiutarti, ed un comportamento nervoso non li invoglia a farlo ;)
<glpiana> Elks, allora avvia il pc e tieni premuto shift fin che non vedi il menu di grub
<glpiana> Elks, poi vai in avanzate e avvia la seconda voce, quella che tra parentesi riporta modalità ripristino o simile
<Elks> No no ma se però mi fanno la stessa domanda e io ripeto di no e dicono che non parliamo la stessa lingua non capisco
<Elks> si bene e se ho già provato ma non ci va?
<aLexX_> Elks, ma se non capiscono ci sarà un motivo, forse perchè ti esprimi male ;) Sinceramente neanche io ti ho ben capito.
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> Elks, se premi shift ci va, senza dubbio
<Elks> cmq penso che il problema è della scheda video perché se la cambio il problema sparisce, quello che non capisco e come mai la scheda video su windows funziona bene su ubuntu no?
<Elks> e come mai prima su ubuntu funzionava e ora no?
<Elks> o.o boh non capisco
<aLexX_> Elks, cioè vedi? Ti sei appena contraddetto. Prima hai detto che non funziona da quando hai messo la scheda video, poi hai detto "e come mai prima su ubuntu funzionava e ora no?"
<aLexX_> Non si capisce bene ciò che intendi quando parli. Però vabbè (= vi saluto che devo scappare ^^ Ciao a tutti, ed in bocca al lupo per il tuo problema Elks.
<Elks> Allora forse è meglio che prima di fare queste affermazioni leggi bene, Allora io ho detto che prima la scheda video e ho solo parlato della asus nvidia geforce 210
<Elks> funzionava prima del 2013
<Elks> dopo non funziona più
<TaLaDo> sarà scaduta
<Elks> e si vede la barra delle applicazioni sopra tutta bianca quindi nessun comando posso far eseguire da li
<Elks> e quando riavvio ubuntu per la prima volta si vedono delle strisce --- bianche verdi e viola
<Elks> dopo entro con ubuntu prima volta e appena inizia a scaricare
<Elks> i pacchetti driver etc..
<Elks> appena arriva i driver della scheda video
<Elks> di blocca
<Elks> riavvia
<Elks> e poi non va più
<Elks> Alexx si ma prima migliora il tuo italiano però :-)
<Elks> k
<abimeleh> buon giorno
<abimeleh> a tutti
<abimeleh> ho ubuntu 9.10 montato su una macchianp4 con 256 mb ram e 10gb hd
<abimeleh> i pachetti sono tutti .deb
<abimeleh> qual'èil comando per installarli da terminale?
<enzotib> abimeleh, non ho capito, cosa devi installare?
<abimeleh> skipe e vari pacchetti..per la scuola
<abimeleh> non posso permettermi un pc nuovo
<abimeleh> per adesso
<enzotib> abimeleh, se hai un file .deb, per installarlo di fa sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<enzotib> supposto che le dipendenze siano soddisfatte
<enzotib> altrimenti dopo fai sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> tenuto conto che però è una 9.10 e avrai bisogno i repository old-release
<abimeleh> capisco
<abimeleh> scusate scrivo i comandi su carta
<abimeleh> e normale che il file si sia scaricato nella cartelle Scaricati?
<glpiana> abimeleh, se è così impostato sul browser, sì
<abimeleh> grazie..siete stati molto gentili
<ab1meleh> caduto
<ab1meleh> mi dice che non torvo il file o la directory
<ab1meleh> eppure io lo vedo
<glpiana> ab1meleh, nel terminale devi scrivere: cd Scaricati   per spostarti nella direcotory in cui hai i pacchetti
<ab1meleh> ci sono nella directory
<ab1meleh> sono newbie ma non cosi..diciamo..new
<glpiana> ab1meleh, controlla allora che il nome dei pacchetti si acorretto. controlla maiuscole e minuscole, trattini e quant'altro
<ab1meleh> ok controllo
<glpiana> ab1meleh, se il nome del file è corretto non ti dice che non lo trova
<ab1meleh> il comando dpgk -i file.deb giusto?
<ab1meleh> dopo sudo
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> ab1meleh, dpkg non dpgk
<ab1meleh> sbagliato..a scrivere..
<ab1meleh> riprovo
<ab1meleh> dice
<ab1meleh> si può fotografare..l'errore?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, se è nel temrinale puoi copiarlo, selezionandolo. e poi lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ab1meleh
<ubot-it> ab1meleh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ab1meleh, se vuoi fargli una foto, tasto stamp o print screen e poi usi questo:
<glpiana> !image | ab1meleh
<ubot-it> ab1meleh: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645897/
<ab1meleh> cosi?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, hai scritto skipe invece di skype
<ab1meleh> sorry
<ab1meleh> :-)
<ab1meleh> comodo come strumento però
<ab1meleh> grazie
<ab1meleh> mi sà che avevate ragione
<enzotib> glpiana, ha sempre ragione
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> tranne quando sbaglio
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645918/
<ab1meleh> ecco l'errore
<glpiana> <enzotib> altrimenti dopo fai sudo apt-get -f install
<ab1meleh> quindi faccio quel comando?
<glpiana> sì, e vediamo se risolve o se serve fare altro
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645925/
<ab1meleh> ecco l'errore
<glpiana> ab1meleh, no no, solo  sudo apt-get -f install       senza aggiunte
<ab1meleh> pensavo...
<ab1meleh> scusa
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645930/
<ab1meleh> ...?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, non lo ha installato e quindi il secondo comando non ha dato errori. il problema è che per quella versione di skype sono necessarie versioni di pacchetti che non sono disponibili per 9.10
<ab1meleh> capisco quindi?
<ab1meleh> debbo trovare skipe per questa distro?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, boh, sto guardando se si può fare qualcosa
<ab1meleh> dic che non ci sono più vecchi..deb?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, stavo guardando sul sito e non ne vedo
<ab1meleh> :-(
<glpiana> ab1meleh, nel terminale prova a scrivere: apt-cache search skype
<ab1meleh> debbo uscire da questa dir?
<glpiana> no
<ab1meleh> non fà nulla
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645942/
<glpiana> niente. vedo se trovo un vecchio pacchetto
<ab1meleh> mi scuso di questo disturbo..sè mi dici eventualmente dove pescare
<ab1meleh> mè li cerco io
<ab1meleh> stò vedendo su google
<glpiana> ab1meleh, prova questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.0.0.8-0lucid1_i386.deb
<ab1meleh> stà scaricando
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645954/
<ab1meleh> dicomno che è meglioa gigornarlo a 10.4
<ab1meleh> cè la faccio con queste risore hw
<ab1meleh> ?
<gioba> ciao ragazzi
<ab1meleh> cio globa
<gioba> ho un problema con la luminosita' di un acer aspire one
<gioba> chi mi aiuta?
<gioba> 12.04 installato
<gioba> la luminosita' e' al minimo
<gioba> come faccio a dargli piu' luminosita?
<gioba> esiste un comando?
<ab1meleh> globa ..hai controllato l'impostazioni del risparmi energetico?
<glpiana> ab1meleh, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libasound2
<gioba> da terminale?
<gioba> un sec
<gioba> ok
<gioba> poi?
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645979/
<glpiana> ab1meleh, allora prova con questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0maverick1_i386.deb
<ab1meleh> usa  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gioba> aspetta
<gioba> sono collegato su un altro pc
<ab1meleh> e mettendo il nome utente copiaci sopra la schermata
<gioba> quello che ha problemi e' un altro
<gioba> non questo
<gioba> ma non esiste una riga di comando
<ab1meleh> globa..si fà cosi tu aiuti mè io un altro
<ab1meleh> per quello che posso
<gioba> ma dopo libasound2
<glpiana> gioba, prova a leggere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/240155/brightness-not-working-acer-aspire-one-756-2623-with-ubuntu-12-04
<gioba> che faccio?
<glpiana> gioba, libasound mica era per te :)
<gioba> ah ecco
<gioba> allora chiedi
<gioba> chiedo
<gioba> come faccio ad aumentare la luminosita?
<glpiana> gioba, leggi sopra per cortesia. ti ho appena postato un link
<gioba> ok
<gioba> provo
<ab1meleh> opps scusa
<gioba> la schermata grub e' bianco
<gioba> che ci  faccio?
<gioba> scrivo tutto il comando?
<ab1meleh> pensavo fosse per mè
<glpiana> gioba, che vuol dire?
<glpiana> gioba, non in query privata per cortesia. il supporto è qui
<glpiana> ab1meleh, allora prova con questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0maverick1_i386.deb
<glpiana> gioba, non in query privata per cortesia. il supporto è qui
<gioba> allora
<gioba> ho fatto
<gioba> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<gioba> mi e' venuta schermata bianca
<gioba> che faccio ora
<gioba> ?
<glpiana> gioba, sicuro di avere la 12.04?
<gioba> certo che si
<gioba> scaricata con unetbootin
<glpiana> gioba, allora controlla bene cosa hai scritto
<gioba> la cosa strana e' che quando avvio la luminosita' c'e'
<gioba> ma appena arrivo all'immissione della pwd
<gioba> viene scuro
<gioba> glpiana che faccio
<glpiana> gioba, controlla bene cosa hai scritto
<drox> Salve io sono un utente che usa kubuntu come faccio a ridare le priorità delle schede audio?
<gioba> ok
<gioba> un sec
<gioba> ho seguito la procedura
<gioba> alla fine mi dice command not found
<glpiana> !paste | gioba
<ubot-it> gioba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gioba> scusate ragazzi ma sono agli inzi
<gioba> se qualcuno mi desse una mano in pvt forse sarebbe meglio... altrimenti pazienza
<ab1meleh> anche io
<gioba> glpiana
<gioba> ho seguito tutta la procedura
<gioba> ma non funge
<glpiana> ab1meleh,  gioba , vi si stanno dando indicazioni. se avete dubbi riguardo ciò che vi viene chiesto, ditelo. non possiamo immaginarcelo, ok? :)
<glpiana> gioba, non funge non vuol dire niente, noi non vediamo il tuo schermo. di alemno chiaramente quale comando hai dato
<ab1meleh> ..io resto inm attesa pe vedere sè ci sono versioni vecchie per la mia distro..
<gioba> sudo update-grub
<glpiana> ab1meleh, due volte ti ho postato il link
<glpiana> ab1meleh, allora prova con questo http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0maverick1_i386.deb e questa è la terza
<ab1meleh> scusa..credo fosse dle altro utente
<drox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gioba, e cosa risponde quando dai quel comando?
<gioba> command not fiund
<gioba> not found
<glpiana> gioba, allora non l'hai scritto correttamente. controlla
<gioba> http://askubuntu.com/questions/240155/brightness-not-working-acer-aspire-one-756-2623-with-ubuntu-12-04
<gioba> ho scritto esattamente quello che c'e' scritto qui
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646022/
<ab1meleh> meglio controllare le periferiche
<glpiana> gioba, no, altrimenti non ti darebbe command not found
<gioba> riprova
<gioba> ok
<glpiana> ab1meleh, che comando hai dato? copia anche quello oltre all'errore
<ab1meleh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646026/
<ab1meleh> verament eè partito da solo
<gioba> ok glpiana
<gioba> adesso
<glpiana> ab1meleh, se proprio non puoi fare a meno di skype, aggiorna alla 10.04
<gioba> l ho fatto devo riavviare?
<glpiana> gioba, se non ti ha dato errori riavvia
<gioba> ok
<gioba> un sec
<ab1meleh> grazie
<gioba> provo
<ab1meleh> ma dici cè la fà?
<ab1meleh> il mio vegliardo?
<gioba> evvivaaaaaaa
<gioba> grazie glpianaaa
<glpiana> gioba, :)
<glpiana> ab1meleh, non cambia molto tra 9.10 e 10.04
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<ab1meleh> grazie del supporto
<gioba> ora avvia
<gioba> e vediamo
<gioba> pero'
<gioba> si accende e poi devo farlo manuale?
<gioba> cioe' ogni volta parte da scuro
<gioba> e con fn lo schiarisco?
<gioba> come posso memorizzare la luminosita?
<gioba> cise ancora glpiana
<savonese> ciao ho un problema di chiavetta internet con ubuntu 12.04. Quando era ancora windows prima di spianare il pc la chiavetta della Vodafone (ricaricabile) funzionava. Ora con Ubuntu si collega ma evidentemente la connessione è piu' bassa. c'e qualcuno
<savonese> che mi possa aiutare?
<savonese> nessuno ha avuto problemi simili?
<ciccio> devo installare lubuntu 12.04 devo prima usare unetbotin?
<ciccio> per installare lubuntu 12.04 devo usare unebotin?
<ciccio> ho ma non c'è nessuno???????
<TaLaDo> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<TaLaDo> !installazione | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciccio> ma xubuntu e più leggero di lubuntu?
<TaLaDo> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<TaLaDo> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<TaLaDo> ciccio, qui trovi tutte le info che vuoi
<Squall> ciao a tutti
<Squall> ho un problema con il grub di ubuntu
<Squall> avevo installato ubuntu su hd esterno.....e quando l'hd era collegato mi permetteva di scegliere quale sistema lanciare in avvio...senza hd collegato parte windows
<zanzatrax> buongiorno a tutti dopo anni ke seguivo con interesse e cercavo il coraggio ed i soldi x comprare hd esterno e installare ubuntu pochi giorni fa mi sono deciso.
<enzotib> Squall, se grub l'hai messo nell'MBR del disco esterno, mi pare giusto che si comporti così
<zanzatrax> ora però
<zanzatrax> non riesco a connettermi ad internet no mi rileva alcuna  connessione wireless
<Squall> adesso ho rimosso dall'hd esterno ubuntu ma quando avvio il pc e l'hd esterno è collegato il grub non trova la partizione ( che ovviamente è stata cancellata) e quindi devo riavviare e staccare l'hd esterno
<zanzatrax> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<TaLaDo> zanzatrax, prima collegati via cavo e installa i driver per la tua scheda wifi
<zanzatrax> <TaLaDo> grazie, basta quindi ke mi colleghi via ethernet? grazie ancora per la tempestività
<Squall> non che sia un grosso problema..perchè alla fine devo solo fare attenzione a non avviare il pc con l'hd esterno collegato...ma come potrei eliminare il grub dal disco esterno?
<Bill> ciao
<Bill> ciao
<Guest48142> ciao dovrei chiedere a qualcuno se mi po dare una mano
<TaLaDo> !chiedi | Guest48142
<ubot-it> Guest48142: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest48142> ho questo problema con il disco boot mi dice:L'avanzamento necessita di 31,8 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 26,6 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<zanzatrax> grazie ancora a tutti seguirò i cosigli indicatomi auguro buona giornata e buon lavoro a tutti
<Guest48142> qualcuno po darmi una mano ?
<Guest48142> L'avanzamento necessita di 31,8 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 26,6 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, ma da quanto è quel disco fisso in totale?
<TaLaDo> (se è un hd)
<Guest48142> 230
<Guest48142> G
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, ed è tutto pieno?
<Guest66479> Salve, avete idea come posso condividere la connessione di una internet key tra due computer connessi tramite cavo ethernet?
<Guest66479> dopo aver impostato indirizzi statici, abilitato l'ip forwarding sul server
<Guest66479> impostato iptables
<Guest66479> aggiunto il gateway di default nel client
<Guest66479> modificato il nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest66479> i due pc si pingano ma non si riesce a condividere la connessione
<Guest66479> come mai?
<Guest48142> no no ho ancora libero 167G
<Guest48142> ma il dico bott mi dice che pieno
<Guest48142> solo quello
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, che intendi con disco boot?
<TaLaDo> fai il boot da un disco esterno o da una chiavetta?
<Guest48142> file di sistema
<Guest48142> e li dentro c'e una carte con scritto boot
<Guest48142> no e nel hard disk del pc
<TaLaDo> quindi hai separato le cose
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, non l'ho mai fatto quindi non sono in grado di aiutarti ma in teoria basta aumentare la partizione di /boot (se hai una partizione separata)
<Guest48142> come posso fare?
<TaLaDo> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<TaLaDo> comunque ribadisco "mai fatto" quindi non posso aiutarti
<Guest48142> ok grazie
<Guest48142> il pratica devo Spostare la cartella boot in partizione separata:
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, no
<TaLaDo> io ho capito che l'hai già separata ma dimensionata male
<TaLaDo> Guest48142, attento a non fare danni
<Guest66479> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Guest48142> oddio non so che fare sono tipo 2 mesi che non riesco a fare l aggiornamento
<Guest48142> aumentare la partizione di /boot come si fa?
<Dix78> Guest48142 devi farlo gparted...smontare la partizione e poi aumentarne le dimensioni
<Guest48142> potresti guidarmi passo a passo se non e un problema ?
<Dix78> apri gparted (se non ce l'hai dai da terminale sudo apt-get install gparted)
<Guest48142> ok lo sta scaricando
<Dix78> !gparted | Guest48142
<ubot-it> Guest48142: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Dix78> segui questa guida. in fondo alla pagina ci sono le istruzioni per i ridimensionamenti
<Dix78> scusa non in fondo... però ci sono :)
<Guest48142> ho paura di fare un casino ora ci provo xD
<Guest48142> devo smontarla vero ?
<Dix78> si
<Guest48142> e come faccio a aumentare lo spazio
<Guest48142> perche non mi lascia farlo
<Dix78> hai smontato la partizione?
<Dix78> hai confermato l'operazione?
<Guest48142> si
<Dix78> forse, dato che si parla della partizione boot devi farlo da live
<Guest48142> mmm come si fa? xD
<jk^> In Impostazione->Aspetto->Selezione colore (la casellina in basso a destra)       ho cambiato il colore, come faccio a rimettere il predefinito?
<Dix78> Guest48142 devi utilizzare il cd o la pennetta di installazione di ubuntu. la inserisci poi quando chiede se vuoi installare o provare ubuntu devi dare "prova" così hai il sistema operativo fnzionante ma senza installazione
<Guest48142> ah adesso mi lascia fare l aggiornamneto
<Dix78> Guest48142 cosa c'entrano gli aggiornamenti con la partizione boot?
<tre> salve a tutti ho un mega problemone con WUBI ed il restore del backup!
<Guest48142> era piena la cartella boot e non poteva scaricare l aggiornamento ora che lo smontato mi lascia scaricare l aggiornamnto
<Guest48142> bho
<remix_tj> Guest48142: certo, perchè siccome hai smontato boot
<remix_tj> sta scrivendo sulla cartella sotto
<remix_tj> col risultato che quando riavvii non ti partirà più perchè grub non trova il kernel
<remix_tj> Guest48142: disinstalla i kernel vecchi, prima. Poi installa il nuovo -_-
<Guest48142> vuoi dire che il pc non parte piu?
<remix_tj> Guest48142: certo, se scegli quel kernel che ha aggiornato ora (cioè quello che sarà per primo nella lista di grub)
<Guest48142> adesso cosa devo fare ?
<Guest48142> in pratica nella cartella boot ho solo 16M liberi
<perrottino> aiuto per favore. mi dice dai "sudo dpkg --configure -a" però poi si blocca su segmentation fault. Mi occorre disinstallare jockey-gtk che è la causa di tutti i problemi suppongo. Ubuntu 12.04 appena installata.
<Guest48142> come si fa ad  disinstalla i kernel vecchi
<Guest48142> ?
<robybaggio10> ciao a tutti mi postate il link dove scaricare lubuntu 12.10 32 bit, e la guida a come installarlo, grazie
<enzotib> !lubuntu | robybaggio10
<ubot-it> robybaggio10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<enzotib> !installazione | robybaggio10
<ubot-it> robybaggio10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<perrottino> ma che significa che si blocca con "segmentation fault" ?
<enzotib> perrottino, pastebin
<perrottino> enzotib non posso per niente. Sono su un altro pc
<perrottino> enzotib, si blocca continuamente la connesione quando succede questa cosa
<robybaggio10> ubot non trovo il download
<perrottino> Sono tentato di reinstallare con l'alternate ma non so se risolverei il problema
<Guest66479> risolto! Maledetti nameserver! Grazie per l'aiuto che non mi avete dato
<perrottino> enzotib, cosa mi consigli di fare sono un po' disperato
<robybaggio10> lo scaricato da qua va bene??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<perrottino> forse succede perché si disconnette ma non so perché si disconnette. é con l'ethernet
<Dix78> si robybaggio10 quello va bene come download
<robybaggio10> ho fatto lo standard pc va bene anche se ho come sisema operativo lts 10.04?
<Dix78> perchè 10.04 robybaggio10 ? c'è una versione lts più aggiornata
<robybaggio10> bo non lo so sto solo dicendo posso passare da lts 10.04 a lubuntu 12.10?
<Dix78> si fa anche da terminale ma non è l'operazione consigliata.. per cambiare versione è sempre meglio fare un'installazione da zero quindi non ti conviene mettere la 10.04
<enzotib> perrottino, non saprei, se non ti puoi collegare qui con quel pc, per lo meno dovresti copiarti l'output dei comandi su una pendrive per farcelo vedere
<robybaggio10> dix78 comunque basta che metto il file scaricato su una chiavetta e l'avvio dal boot, giusto?
<enzotib> robybaggio10, non puoi semplicemente copiare il file sulla pendrive
<Dix78> robybaggio10 devi usare unetbootin per masterizzare l'immagine sulla pennetta
<enzotib> !usbwin| robybaggio10, se sei su windows
<ubot-it> robybaggio10, se sei su windows: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> robybaggio10, se sei su linux, allora basta un opportuno comando con "dd"
<robybaggio10> enzotib uso lts 10.04 non so se e gnome o linux, quindi basta da terminale? cancella il vecchio sistema operativo e mette quello nuovo?
<enzotib> robybaggio10, no, non hai capito
<robybaggio10> cosa intendi?
<enzotib> robybaggio10, se sei su linux, per creare la pendrive con cui fare l'installazione puoi fare un comando da terminale
<enzotib> robybaggio10, poi dovrai comunque avviare con quella pendrive e fare l'installazione
<enzotib> robybaggio10, il comando è: sudo dd if=~/Scaricati/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M   (ATTENZIONE!: da adattare)
<robybaggio10> il backup dei miei dati già lo fatto
<enzotib> robybaggio10, "l'ho", è un verbo, non roviniamo l'italiano
<robybaggio10> scusa cn la grammatica non sono tnt capace
<enzotib> -.-'
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<robybaggio10> comunque hai capito quello che intendo fare?
<Dix78> buongiorno jester-
<Dix78> robybaggio10 vuoi installare la 10.04 con la pennetta poi fare un avanzamento di versione da terminale?
<robybaggio10> no la 10.04 e gia installata
<robybaggio10> della lts
<enzotib> robybaggio10, a seconda delle partizioni che hai, puoi fare la nuova installazione su una nuova partizione (in modo da non perdere la 10.04, in caso qualcosa andasse male) oppure puoi sovrascrivere la 10.04
<akis24> ciao
<robybaggio10> mi postate la guida per installare lubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> !installazione | robybaggio10
<ubot-it> robybaggio10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<michele_> Come si cambia l'ordine dei sistemi operativi nel boot loader?
<Mykael> Ho un vecchio Notebook, un Asus L3D, dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 12.10, durante l'accensione, si blocca. Qualcuno sa dirmi il perché?
<enzotib> michele_, è più semplice cambiare quello che parte di default
<enzotib> Mykael, parti con un livecd e collegati qui
<enzotib> (o liveusb)
<michele_> come si fa?
<enzotib> michele_, prendi la riga esatta che compare nel menu di grub (la cerchi in /boot/grub/grub.cfg) e la metti in /etc/default/grub
<michele_> ok
<michele_> come apro i file in lettura scrittura?
<Mykael> Non posso. Il mio lettore CD è rotto, ed il bios non supporta il boot in USB.
<enzotib> michele_, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> michele_, vai a sostituire GRUB_DEFAULT="0" con GRUB_DEFAULT="Nome dell'entry nel menu"
<enzotib> michele_, poi dopo ci vuole un sudo update-grub
<michele_> da interfaccia non c'è modo?
<enzotib> Mykael, prova a partire con un altro kernel oppure in recovery
<enzotib> michele_, cosa?
<michele_> da interfaccia grafica
<michele_> intendevo
<michele_> HMI
<Mykael> Come faccio? Non ho un SO e non funziona nemmeno lo strumento di ripristino.
<enzotib> michele_, gedit non è da intefaccia?
<enzotib> (mi sono perso una r)
<enzotib> Mykael, il grub compare?
<Mykael> Sì, ma ogni qual volta che scelgo un comando, rimane bloccato.
<enzotib> Mykael, qualunque voce di menu scegli?
<Mykael> Esatto.
<enzotib> Mykael, purtroppo miracoli non ne possiamo fare, senza cd, senza usb e senza una voce di menu che parta, non so proprio cosa fare
<Mykael> C'è un modo di installarlo via Rete?
<DirtyJobs> Rapidissima: come si fa a cambiare i permessi a un file? tasto dx proprietà non me li fa cambiare (perchè non sono root)
<michele_> il file grub.cfg è un bordello, dove si trova la riga che mi interessa?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, da terminale: sudo chmod + opzioni
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, oppure lanci nautilus da root
<enzotib> michele_, cerca menuentry
<DirtyJobs> enzo
<DirtyJobs> non ho capito come si fa dal terminale
<DirtyJobs> gli devo dare il path?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, che file, e che permessi vuoi cambiare (e perché, se posso chiedere)
<DirtyJobs> enzo
<DirtyJobs> è un file cap che devo leggere con wireshark
<DirtyJobs> no roba di sistema
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, wireshark probabilmente devi lanciarlo da root, per farlo funzionare correttamente, quindi il problema potrebbe auto-risolversi
<DirtyJobs> sì ma è altamente sconsigliato
<DirtyJobs> eseguirlo da root
<DirtyJobs> quindi lo uso solo per verificare i pacchetti
<DirtyJobs> le catture le faccio dal terminale
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, davvero?
<DirtyJobs> si dicono così
<DirtyJobs> io non lo so se guardi la guida per debian
<enzotib> porca paletta
<enzotib> quasto touchpad mi ucciderà
<DirtyJobs> Xd
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, sudo chmod a+r /path/to/file
<DirtyJobs> ok thx
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, per dare i permessi di lettura a tutti (a = all, cioè user, group e other)
<DirtyJobs> perfetto
<michele_> menuentry l'ho trovato e ora?
<michele_> che fare?
<enzotib> michele_, ce ne sono diversi, devi prendere la stringa esatta che compare alla destra della riga che ti interessa
<enzotib> michele_, copiarla nel file /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> (come root)
<enzotib> cioè mettere al posto di GRUB_DEFAULT="0"    ==>>  GRUB_DEFAULT="Stringa trovata"
<michele_> 'Windows 7 (loader) (su /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-A83041C3304198E8'
<michele_> può essere questa?
<enzotib> michele_, sì, ma solo la parte tra virgolette, cioè 'Windows 7 (loader) (su /dev/sda1)'
<enzotib> che dovrebbe essere quello che vedi nel menu di grub
<michele_> gli apici li lascio?
<enzotib> michele_, si GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows 7 (loader) (su /dev/sda1)'
<Guest66479> michele_, ricordati update-grub alla fine
<michele_> ok
<michele_> ora provo a riavviare
<Guest66479> michele_, ricordati update-grub
<Guest66479> prima di riavviare
<michele_> l'ho fatto
<Guest66479> ok :D
<michele_> ma si è bloccato su....
<michele_> Creazione di grub.cfg... Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<enzotib> dagli tempo
<Guest66479> :D
<michele_> non va più avanti
<michele_> ok fatto
<michele_> ora riavvio
<michele_> grazie
<aldoharan> salve
<akhilleus> salve come rimuovo il lanciatore dal pannello a tendina su lubuntu?
<akhilleus> ho disinstallato un app e mi è rimasto il lanciatore
<enzotib> pannello a tendina?
<akhilleus> si si
<akhilleus> quello in alto
<akhilleus> sulla sinistra
<enzotib> akhilleus, screenshot
<enzotib> !image | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> lubuntu non ha la barra in basso?
<akhilleus> si ma l'homessa in alto
<akhilleus> proprio quella
<akhilleus> si
<enzotib> akhilleus, quindi il menu principale?
<akhilleus> si si
<akhilleus> esatto
<akhilleus> c'è una voce che non riesco a togliere
<enzotib> akhilleus, è possibile che non si sia ancora aggiornato, magari se riavvii la sessione, o tutto il pc, il problema di risolve da solo
<akhilleus> fatto non cambia nulla
<enzotib> akhilleus, che applicazione è?
<akhilleus> soapcast-player
<akhilleus> sopcast-player
<enzotib> akhilleus, non c'è nei repo
<akhilleus> si difatti la'vevo installata tempo fa con ppa errati
<akhilleus> poi qui mi avete detto nn va bene
<akhilleus> e l'ho rimosta
<akhilleus> ma resta questa voce
<akhilleus> che vorrei togliere
<enzotib> akhilleus, locate sopcast, su pastebin
<Dix78> come faccio a vedere file e cartelle nascoste su Kubuntu?
<gri> sto installando con chiavetta usb dal boot quanti gb deve avere la chiavetta?
<enzotib> gri, 1GB
<gri> e deve essere vuota? per dire se ho della musica e latre cose le devo levare?
<enzotib> Dix78, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione in dolphin
<enzotib> gri, sì
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646735/
<gri> ok grazie
<enzotib> Dix78, altrimenti non mi ricordo lo shortcut, Alt+., o Ctrl+., boh
<Dix78> crtrl+h non funziona ma ho trovato l'impostazione su dolphin grazie enzotib
<enzotib> akhilleus, rm /home/pavilion/.local/share/applications/sopcast-player.desktop
<akhilleus> grazie di cuore
<akhilleus> si è rimosso tutto adesso vero
<akhilleus> o resta altro????
<enzotib> akhilleus, dovrebbe essere a posto
<akhilleus> perchè però se faccio locate sopcast appare ancora roba?
<enzotib> akhilleus, perché locate si basa su un database aggiornato una volta al giorno: sudo updatedb
<enzotib> akhilleus, poi rifai locate e vedi
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646748/
<enzotib> akhilleus, quelle sono ok, sono icone di software-center, per fartelo vedere se volessi installarlo
<enzotib> akhilleus, se vuoi puoi anche cancellarle
<akhilleus> ah ok ma non era un programma di ppa lffl cioè non supportato dalla vostra comunità?
<enzotib> akhilleus, mah, non so come sono finite quelle icone lì
<akhilleus> quindi in teoria non dovrebbero esserci neppure quelle
<enzotib> in teoria
<akhilleus> io vorrei solo cambiare le icone dell'audio che sono brutte
<akhilleus> con altre belle
<akhilleus> questo si che vorrei farlo
<DirtyJobs> scusate come si fa a vedere che estensione ha un file
<DirtyJobs> ma non voglio mostrarle tutte
<matti-007> di norma ubuntu non mette le esensioni
<DirtyJobs> solo capire che estensione ha uno
<DirtyJobs> eh va beh
<DirtyJobs> ma io voglio sapere
<matti-007> be basat che guardi che tpo difile è nella colonna affianco
<vinci98> DirtyJobs, vai su proprietà ...ps:  dmax :P
<DirtyJobs> ok grazie
<DirtyJobs> XD
<matti-007> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number
<akhilleus> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/screenisk.jpg/
<akhilleus> come cambio queste schifose icone
<akhilleus> senz cambiare il tema logico
<matti-007> che ubuntu hai?
<enzotib> DirtyJobs, che io sappia le estensioni vengono mostrate sempre, quando ci sono, dato che fanno parte integrante del nome del file
<matti-007> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number
<vinci98> enzotib,  concondo...
<akhilleus> lubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> matti-007, ma non l'hai già postato questo link poche righe sopra?
<matti-007> e usi il file manager predefinito?
<enzotib> !chi | matti-007
<ubot-it> matti-007: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<matti-007> e usi il file manager predefinito? akhilleus
<akhilleus> non saprei qual'è il predefinito
<matti-007> ne stai usando un'altro o o quello già installato?
<akhilleus> quello installato
<matti-007> ma non ha quelle icone! o almeno mi sembra
<matti-007> ce loe hai da sempre?
<akhilleus> io vorrei cambiare queste icone ma non so il percorso
<matti-007> credo che dovresti creare un cartella nscosta chiamata .icons dove mettere le icone
<akhilleus> ce l'ho
<akhilleus> la cartella
<matti-007> posta ls .icons
<akhilleus> ok
<vinci98> matti-007, non siamo in forum ... su irc si dice pasta :P che viene da pastebin
<matti-007> posta\pasta aahaaha
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646802/
<matti-007> ma el scitee erano colorat o del colore normale? colorate = sono cartelle
<akhilleus> colorate
<akhilleus> credo le abbia colorate io ma nn ricordo
 * vinci98 immagina akhilleus coi pastelli in mano :P
<akhilleus> XD
<matti-007> se lcancelli la cartella ritornano le icone di default se metti le icone che vuoi
<akhilleus> no io vorrei solo sostituirle con quelle+belle
<akhilleus> quelle audio e video
<Guest63773> ciao atutti . Vorrei sapere se su ubuntu 11.10 esiste una modalità risparmio energetico. Grazie in anticipo
<matti-007> alora posta un immagine il contenuto della cartella icons con tutte le cartelle aperte
<Guest63773> nn mi risp nessuno??
<akhilleus> e come faccio???
<akhilleus> oddiooo
<matti-007> Guest e già attiva diu defualt
<akhilleus> in quella default c'è solo scritto index.theme
<matti-007> quello è il tema
<matti-007> si chiam local apic Guest63773
<ubuntuwins> mi potete dare consigli sull'acquisto di un router?
<akhilleus> mi sa che è complicata la cosa
<Dix78> ubuntuwins: questa non è una chat di informatica ma di supporto per ubuntu
<akhilleus> io voglio sostituire solo le 2 icone
<akhilleus> ma se è complicato lascio queste
<ubuntuwins> magari non e' una chat?
<Guest63773> mattuìimpossibile. con w. 7 in modalità risp energetico
<Dix78> ubuntuwins: direi che è una chat visto che IRC è una chat :)
<matti-007> akhilleus il contenuto delle altre cartelle
<vinci98> Guest63773, ti ricordo che a ottobre scade il supporto per la 11.10 in ogni caso regola la luminosità e ottieni il risparmio
<Guest63773> matti: impossibile che sia di default. cn w. 7 in mod. risp. re
<enzotib> !italiano | Guest63773
<ubot-it> Guest63773: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<matti-007> ubuntu è ubuntu win è win
<akis24> Guest63773: vi sono dei kernel patchati per abilitare il risparmio energetico sulla 11.10 oppure Devi cliccare sulla rotella in alto a destra -> System Settings -> Screen -> disabilitare il flag "Dim Screen to save power" sotto la barra della luminosità.
<akhilleus> grazie matti ma sono incapace
<akhilleus> scusate
<matti-007> niente
<Guest63773> nell'ultima versione di ubuntu esiste una modalità di risparmio energetico?
<vinci98> akhilleus ma hai mai giocato con un gioco su win?
<akis24> Guest63773: certo
<matti-007> !akius e quale sarebbe
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest63773> ok allora faccio l'avanzamento
<vinci98> Guest63773, ci sono anche cose che potrestio non trovare nella nuova versione... (ora non chiedermi cosa) ... in ogni caso fai un backup
<Guest63773> ma siete sicuri che c'è una modalità risparmio su ubuntu 12.10
<FrancescoIlMagic> ciao a tutti.. :)
<Guest63773> vinci : quali cose
<akis24> Guest63773: : se vuoi basta installare cpufreq
<FrancescoIlMagic> posso chiedervi delle cose riguardo ubuntu 10.04? :) L'ho appena installato e non mi ricordo come fare alcune cose.. :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> Grazie..
<akis24> Guest63773: anche sulla 11.10
<Guest63773> akis : lo trovo sul software center??
<akis24> nno saprei prova a cercarlo ...
<vinci98> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest63773> se no dove lo trovo
<FrancescoIlMagic> come posso trovare dei driver che vadano bene per la mia scheda video? E' un'ATI RC 410...
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, perché hai appena installato una versione vecchia di tre anni?
<FrancescoIlMagic> grazie
<FrancescoIlMagic> perché odio la dashboard ed in più la versione nuova mi da problemi con la scheda video.. :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> sopratutto per il secondo punto (il primo è risolvibile).. :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, vedo che stai cercando dei driver, quindi tanto bene non va neanche con questa
<Guest63773> akis24: SE NO DOVE LO TROVO E CM LO INSTALLO
<FrancescoIlMagic> no, funziona bene.. volevo togliermi questa curiosità.. :)
<enzotib> comunque chiuso l'OT, non ne so niente di driver
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | Guest63773
<ubot-it> Guest63773: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok, posso fare un'altra domanda? :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, se funziona bene  ti conviene non toccare niente
<enzotib> !chiedi | FrancescoIlMagic
<ubot-it> FrancescoIlMagic: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest63773> ci
<Guest63773> CIAO
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok, avendo ubuntu 10.04, le finestre non mi vengono scalate a metà schemo quando le trasporto su un angolo.. c'è un modo per abilitare questa funzione (magari da compiz)? :)
<Guest63773> akis24: NN MI RISP????
<akis24> Guest63773:
<akis24> ti ho risposto gia' in pvt se leggi
<enzotib> Guest63773, non usare il maiuscolo, per cortesia
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, prova a installare compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest63773> DOVE LO TROVO IL PVT
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, lancialo e cerca tra le opzioni
<akis24> Guest63773: TOGLI IL MAIUSCOLO
<akis24> pardon
<enzotib> Guest63773, non scrivere in maiuscolo per cortesia, e sono tre volte che te lo dico
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok, ma potrebbe causare instabilità il compiz? :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, non so se c'è, devi verificare
<Guest63773> akis24: si scusa nn me ne ero accorto
<akis24> Guest63773:  :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> si si adesso verifico, grazie.. :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, non ce l'hai già? quello che ti dico di installare è solo un programma per modificare la configurazione
<Guest63773> akis24: cmq dove lo trovo il pvt e cs vuol dire
<akis24> Guest63773:  in query signifca
<enzotib> !italiano | Guest63773
<Guest63773> akis24: e dv lo trovo sto query
<ubot-it> Guest63773: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<FrancescoIlMagic> si intendevo dire: modificare le impostazioni di base potrebbe rendere il sistema instabile?
<FrancescoIlMagic> :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> (comunque ora provo e se mi disconnetterò di colpo lo sapremo) .. :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, cancelli le dir nascoste nella tua home relative a compiz e dovresti tornare al default
<Guest63773> akis24: mi rispondi qua non in query???grazie
<akis24> Guest63773:  senti fai na cosa entra qui #ubuntu-it-chat
<FrancescoIlMagic> bene bene bene.. :)
<Guest63773> akis24: sono entrato!!!!!
<enzotib> Guest63773, vedo che i punti esclamativi te li dànno gratis
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok, visto che non c'è quell'effetto provo ad installare il compiz fusion.. :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> ma quindi voi mi consigliereste una versione più nuova di ubuntu? :)
<FrancescoIlMagic> (il mio computer è vecchio di 5 anni)....
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, decisamente sì, secondo me i problemi che hai con la scheda video qui qualcuno te li sa risolvere
<enzotib> (non io, però)
<FrancescoIlMagic> mh adesso cerco di ricordare il messaggio esatto che mi compariva come errore.. :)
<jester-> FrancescoIlMagic: e se ti accorci il nick non allarghi a tutti la barra laterale del client
<enzotib> lol
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok adesso lo accorcio.. lol
<FrancescoIlMagic> (come si fà? ) XD
<FrancescoIlMagic> ho xirc.. :)
<enzotib> FrancescoIlMagic, /nick nuovonick
<FrancescoIlMagic> ok perfetto, grazie.. :)
<MagicoCesco> cosi va meglio? :)
<jester-> he
<cio> ho scaricato la versione di lubuntu come faccio a fare l'unebootin sul usb?????
<jester-> !usb
<Guest66479> cio, hai la iso?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<enzotib> !usbwin| cio
<ubot-it> cio: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cio> si
<cio> guest ho la iso
<Guest66479> cio, segui quello che dice il bot
<cio> quale bot?
<Guest66479> jester++
<Guest66479> avvia netbootin | cio
<Guest66479> cio avvia netbootin
<Guest66479> scegli iso images
<cio> come si avvia?
<Guest66479> da terminale scrivi unetbootin
<cio> non c'è l'ho lo devo scaricare mi dai il comando please
<Guest66479> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<jester-> !usb | cio
<ubot-it> cio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> leggi la gguida
<Guest66479> cio segui la guida
<cio> ma non si capisce niente dalla guida
<Guest66479> :D
<enzotib> e meno male che è italiano
<Guest66479> auhauhauhah
<Guest66479> cio, hai installato unetbootin?
<cio> si guest
<Guest66479> ok ora avvialo
<cio> sono dentro unebototin no ci capisco na sega
<Guest66479> ahahah
<Guest66479> cio, c'è una interfaccia grafica!
<cio> si
<MagicoCesco> scusate che driver è: "software-modem".. me lo trova in hardware drivers.. :9
<MagicoCesco> :)
<dod> se e' installato aprilo da menu e non da terminale
<Guest66479> dod, che differenza c'è?
<Guest66479> cio, scegli la iso che hai scaricato
<cio> fatto poi ce da mettere pure kernel e altre robe
<dod> dipende dal programma e magari la gui non gli si apre? di unet non so se apre o no la  gui.
<Guest66479> dod, la gui gli si è aperta
<Guest66479> dod, si, unet apre la gui
<Guest66479> cio, lascia perdere la parte sopra
<Guest66479> scegli solo la iso
<dod> ok allora
<cio> selezione diskimage ho custom?
<Guest66479> e scegli sotto dove la vuoi installare
<Guest66479> dod, :D
<cio> la iso lo messa
<Guest66479> custom
<vinci98> cio,  prima formattala (la penna)
<Guest66479> ah già
<dod> fa lui da se...
<Guest66479> ok
<cio> gia formattata e dentro gli o messo la iso devo levarla la iso da dentro?
<Guest66479> ora vedi che sotto puoi scegliere in quale penna usb installare il tutto
<Guest66479> cio, ???
<vinci98> dod non sempre a me dava errori strani senza formattare...
<dod> ok
<DirtyJobs> mi consigliate un programma per l'analisi del traffico?
<DirtyJobs> NO Wireshark
<Guest66479> DirtyJobs, tcpdump
<DirtyJobs> ora gli do un occhio grazie
<vinci98> DirtyJobs, gnome system monitor :P
<Guest66479> amministratore posso postare un link?
<DirtyJobs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cio> guest ricapitoliamo metto la iso nella chiavetta, poi apro unebootin e scielgo la iso della chiavetta poi?
<cio> poi scelgo type periferica usb
<cio> guest dove seo?
<Guest66479> cio, vai a questo link e segui le istruzioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646934/
<Guest66479> sisi
<Guest66479> scegli la iso
<MagicoCesco> ma qui si viene bannati per parking? :)
<jester-> cio: fai come i carabinieri? tu sei quello che scrive?
<jester-> !usb | cio
<ubot-it> cio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !winusb | cio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, parking?
<enzotib> comunque sappiatelo, le iso di ubuntu da un po' di tempo sono ibride, e si possono creare con dd
<enzotib> s/creare/trasferire/
<MagicoCesco> come si dice? :) intendo quando uno stà in un canale per molto tempo senza fare o dire nulla... :)
<Guest66479> enzotib, lo sapevo, ma se non si riesce a fare con un interfaccia grafica!!!
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, a dire la verità non ci importa un fico secco
<MagicoCesco> benissimo, perché da altri server vengo bannato per questo.. :) meglio cosi.. :)
<cio> e partito e partio!
<Guest66479> cio, e ci voleva!
<cio> estratti 11 file su 214
<cio> 5 %
<cio> non si muove più
<Guest66479> cio, okok aspetta
<enzotib> cio, non siamo il tuo log, per cortesia
<Guest66479> cio, poi ci fai sapere quando finisce, ci mette un pò
<cio> caomooon
<Guest66479> enzotib, ahahah
<cio> tipo un ora???
<cio> puo essere?
<cio> dai ma e inchidoato al 5% e normale???
<Guest66479> cio, un pò di pazienza!
<cio> ok bella zio!
<Guest66479> zio???
<vinci98> cio si blocca spesso in un punto ma poi continua ... lui conta i file non la grandezza
<vinci98> ma in 5 min dovresti farcela :P
<cio> wooow 11 %
<cio> e andiamooo!
<jester-> cio: potresti evitare di fare la canale cronaca dell usb?
<MagicoCesco> non era male.. :) lol.. :)
<vinci98> mapreri,
<jester-> se partiva la ola erano cassi
<MagicoCesco> roma roma romaaaa.. roma roma bellaaa.. :D XD
<mapreri> vinci98: ciao, ma non disturbarmi che devo litigare con una persona....
<vinci98> mapreri,  ok :P
<DirtyJobs> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DirtyJobs> ORDINE!
<MagicoCesco> jester-, piaciuta la ola? :)
<DirtyJobs> ORDINE!
<jester-> MagicoCesco: se vuoi ciarlare vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<MagicoCesco> va bene, ci vediamo.. :)
<valeriop> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<enzotib> !chiedi | valeriop
<ubot-it> valeriop: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ceccog> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con skype, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<valeriop> allora ho un problema del tipo ubuntu mi è andato in corto a causa di uno sbalso di corrente sto provando a reinstallarlo ma dopo aver selezionato la voce "installa ubuntu" mi dice che non ho 4.4gb di memoria cosa posso fare?
<jester-> ceccog: tipo?
<Guest66479> uno sbalso?
<valeriop> è saltata
<jester-> valeriop: devi andare n altro (manuale
<ceccog> allora si tratta di Lubuntu, installato skype da giorni non riesco a utilizzarlo per microfono web inattivo
<jester-> ceccog: skype messo da deb da sito ?
<valeriop> jester dov'è che devo cercare?
<jester-> valeriop: hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<ceccog> scaricato da lubuntu software center
<ceccog> in dual con xp
<ceccog> su xp e' ok
<jester-> ceccog: allora controla le impstazioni audio sistema e di skype canale uscita
<valeriop> si
<Guest66479> ceccog, hai libreria v4l1compat.so?
<jester-> ciè canale ingresso
<jester-> valeriop: arrivi la partizionamento?
<valeriop> no non ci arrivo
<valeriop> si blocca ancora prima
<jester-> valeriop: allora vai in prova il sistema e con gparted verifica che il disco sia ancora vivo
<ceccog> ho provato a modificare pulse audio, come verifico la presenza di quello che mi chiedi (v4ll......)
<vinci98> valeriop, sicuro che l'HDD sia ok?
<valeriop> okprovo grazie jester
<Croce> ciao ragazzi...ho un problemino con il microfono esterno...non funziona...me lo legge come fosse una cuffia
<Guest66479> ceccog, guarda dentro /usr/lib/libv4l/
<Guest66479> ceccog, ma se il video funziona
<jester-> Guest66479: c'è di sicuro, se la prende per dipoendenza
<Guest66479> jester, grazie
<Guest66479> ceccog, non ce n'è bisogno, jester ha ragione
<ceccog> ...mmm non c'e'
<vinci98> croce domanda stupida : l'hai messo nel "pittuso" giusto?
<vinci98> Guest66479, jester-  ha sempre ragione :P
<Guest66479> :D
<jester-> ceccog: alasmixer e controlla che il mic si abilitato deve avere oo sotto e il volume alzato
<Guest66479> ceccog, ma il video ti funziona?
<ceccog> si il video e' ok
<Croce> vinci98...beh...ce n'è solo uno...dovrei averlo messo al posto giusto...fuori c'è scritto che è sia per cuffia che per mic
<jester-> ceccog: e controlla che il mic funzi con altra applicazione
<ceccog> mic e' a 81
<jester-> Croce: se lo vede cuffia mi sa che hai sbagliato buso
<ceccog> tipo?
<jester-> o hai invertito i jak
<Croce> ho un'entrata unica nel pc
<jester-> ceccog: tipo hai messo il mic nel buco della cuffia
<ceccog> quale posso utilizzare x  registrare
<jester-> audacity o registratore di suoni
<jester-> se lubbuntu cell'ha
<Guest66479> gnome-sound-recorder
<valeriop> jester scusami ma ho bisogno del tuo aiuto perchè sono nuovo su ubuntu e non so ancora bene come muovermi riguardo il problema che ti ho spiegato come faccio a trovare prova il sistema?
<jester-> valeriop: sei da livecd?
<ceccog> controllo , qualche minuto in off grazie per l'aiuto....
<vinci98> croce che pc è?
<Guest66479> ma cio è scomparso?
<Croce> asus r101d
<valeriop> che vuoldire
<jester-> valeriop: alla prima schermata vai in prova ubuntu invece che installa e vieni qui
<valeriop> okk perfetto
<ceccog> test con audacity, una linea blu nessuna registrazione
<Croce> vinci98 asus r101d
<ceccog> lato dx icona microfono default:line:0
<pinko> ciao a tutti
<ceccog> alsamixer se premo F6 ci sono 4 possibilita' , predefinita,via8237,usb2.0 camera, saa7134
<vinci98> Croce, http://www.chl.it/jsp/proddetails/proddet.jsp?acodart=188742&icdsroot=17902449 2 jak audio
<Croce> il mio pc ne ha solo uno in entrata
<vinci98> le cuffiee sono in uscita :P quindi prova l'altro "pittuso"
<Croce> c'è solo un "pittuso"...un unico buco...dove ci sono due figure...una di una cuffia e una di un microfono
<vinci98> ma li dice 2 jak...
<vinci98> non ho mai visto 1 jak unico...
<pinko> sono alle prime armi con ubunto qualcuno sa' dirmi perche' non termina l'istallazione ? errore: sys630 com. not detect module not .....etc.etc ? grazie!
<Croce> purtroppo il mio pc ne ha uno solo di pittuso
<MagicoCesco> scusate come potrei fare ad  effettuare il logout in automatico una volta che chiudo lo schermo? grazie
<valeriop> jester eccomi sono in modalità prova dimmi sono tutto orecchi
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, che significa "chiudo lo schermo", l'interruttore?
<MagicoCesco> si scusa, ho un portatile, intendo la chiusura fisica del coperchio.. :)
<MagicoCesco> ora ho impostato che una volta chiuso mi spenga solo lo schermo senza quindi ibernare il computer o sospenderlo.. :)
<URUS> SERA A TUTTI
<vinci98> !minuscolo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minuscolo'
<MagicoCesco> però vorrei che alla riapertura mi richiedesse la password.. :)
<ceccog> quindi a questo punto e' il microfono da settare correttamente visto che nemmeno audacity lo rileva....qualche aiuto?
<valeriop> Jesterrrrrr
<MagicoCesco> in poche parole dovrei bloccare lo schermo alla chiusura del coperchio.. :)
<vinci98> valeriop,  apri gparted
<dod> ceccog ma hai installto jack?
<dod> installato*
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, mi pare che una volta ho affrontato sto problema, fammi verificare
<MagicoCesco> ok grazie.. :)
<valeriop> vinci98 dove lo trovo gparted?
<jester-> valeriop: partition editro
<jester-> editor
<URUS> valeriop: apt-get install gparted
<valeriop> lo so che sono un rompip**** però mipotete dire doe devo cliccare che non so proprio dove mettere le mani
<jester-> c'è di serie sulla live
<vinci98> URUS,  è preinstallato
<vinci98> valeriop,  schiaccia il primo botto ne in alto a sinistra e scrivi gparted
<vinci98> passo a lubuntu...
<valeriop> ci sono e adesso
<cio> sono sempre io installato lubuntu solo che internet cronium e in inglese, e forse devo aggiornare come si fà? comandi terminale?
<URUS> valeriop: cosa vuoi fare con gparted ?
<URUS> cio: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<URUS> sudo apt-get instal chromium-browser-stable
<MagicoCesco> hey enzotib forse ho trovato, posso incollare un link qui? :)
<cio> urus ma dicono che cromium e il più reattivo
<cio> lo vorrei tenere
<cio> e vero?
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, sì
<URUS> cio: ?
<MagicoCesco> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64570/how-do-i-configure-the-screen-to-lock-when-i-close-the-lid
<MagicoCesco> eccolo qui
<MagicoCesco> :)
<URUS> nonn ti ho detto di toglierlo per sempre ;)
<MagicoCesco> ahi visto enzotib
<MagicoCesco> ? :)
<valeriop> ragazzi mi trovo su gparted adesso cosa devo fare
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, la prima dice che non si può, la seconda dà una soluzione, l'hai provata?
<jester-> valeriop: cosa vedi
<MagicoCesco> si esatto adesso la provo, comunque molto interessante quello script.. :)
<URUS> valeriop: cosa vuoi fare ?
<cio> urus questo dice operazione non valida sudo apt-get instal chromium-browser-stable
<MagicoCesco> install :P
<URUS> MagicoCesco: cio:  giusto install con 2 ll
<cio> il primo comando dato ma e sempre in inglese
<phil49> Buongiorno, ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 ed ho problemi con il programma Compiz (errore inaspettato). Penso di aver cato che dipende dalla scheda grafica integrata e con max 32 Mb di ram. E' possibile disabilitare la risoluzione 3d, sperando che il tutto funzioni? Grazie a chi mi aiuta.
<valeriop> la schermata di gparted vuota
<URUS> valeriop: seleziona il disco da destra in altro
<cio> dice che e impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Croce> come devo fare con ste cuffie?
<cio> urus forse devo fare gli aggiornamenti perchè quando ho fatto la installazione non era connesso ad internet
<vinci98l> Croce,  ti consiglio di controllare bene ... non ho mai visto un pc con 1 jak unico ... sarebbe quasi impossibile
<valeriop> non mi fa selezionare nulla oltre che "help" e "gparted"
<jester-> valeriop: cosa vedi in gparted
<vinci98l> valeriop,  mi sa che è partito l'HDD allora :(
<jester-> valeriop: c'è un hd o no
<Croce> vinci98l c'è una sola entrata...e se cerchi su google vedrai che molti netbook hanno solo un'entrata/uscita
<URUS> cio: dai quei 3 comandi da terminal
<Croce> vinci98l http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091024064150AAMXvcd
<cio> quali urus?
<valeriop> sarebbe a dire ?
<Billy67> ciao
<cio> me li riposti per ordine
<Billy67> ho un problema
<cio> per favore
<jester-> Croce: se una sola tipo cellofono prova con cuffie cellofoo
<URUS> cio: guarda in privato
<Billy67> nn riesco a installa re ubuntu sul mio Pentium4
<Croce> oook...proviamo
<jester-> !dettagli | Billy67
<ubot-it> Billy67: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<MagicoCesco> ehy ragazzi ma come mai non mi si installa più il gnome-tweak-tool? ho eseguito questo comando sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool.. ma mi dice che è impossibile trovare i pacchetti.. come mai? :) grazie.. :)
<Croce> jester- neanche con le cuffie del cellofono
<valeriop> i basso al gparted dice "no devices detected " ossia nessun dispotivo rilevato potete darmi un idea su quale possa essere il problema
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, tu che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Luca_G> buona sera: sapete da dove posso scaricare SCANMODEM?
<MagicoCesco> la 10.04 lucid.. :)
<jester-> Croce: prova in winz
<MagicoCesco> ahn si chiama ubuntu-tweak forse.. :)
<Croce> neanche con winzozz va
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, non è la stessa cosa
<MagicoCesco> bé ma tanto non trova neanche quello.. :)
<vinci98l> Croce,  prendi un microfono normale allora :P
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, credo siano cose che non esistevano ancora nella 10.04, o comunque non nei repo ufficiali
<vinci98l> Croce,  poi è un netbook ha il micro integrato no?
<Croce> già provato e riprovato...lo legge come fosse una cuffia anzi che come un microfono
<jester-> Croce: apri un terminale
<MagicoCesco> mh ok, allora provo a seguire la guida di prima saltando il primo passaggio.. :)
<Croce> vinci98l a me serve perchè lo devo usare in uno studio di registrazione
<Croce> fatto
<jester-> Croce: alsamixer
<vinci98l> Croce,  segui jester-  senza dubitare :P
<jester-> Croce: frecce destra sinistra e vai s mic
<jester-> Croce: c'è oo sotto?
<MagicoCesco> cosa vuol dire gksudo? :)
<Croce> si
<MagicoCesco> forse è per la shell grafica diversa? :)
<enzotib> MagicoCesco, sudo grafico
<jester-> Croce: alza il volume
<MagicoCesco> perfetto.. :)
<Croce> fatto
<MagicoCesco> grazie. :)
<jester-> Croce: esc
<jester-> Croce: vai in modifica audio canale in
<jester-> gresso
<Croce> in alsamixer?
<jester-> Croce: c'è piu di un device?
<jester-> in alsamixer dai esc che esce e salva, devi andare in impostazioni di sitema audio
<Croce> no
<Croce> ok
<Croce> device unico
<Croce> e al sistema risulta che ho attaccato le cuffie -.-
<jester-> Croce: hai ancora winz?
<vinci98l> vado via...
<jester-> Croce: senza cuffie si sente?
<Croce> jester- ho il dual boot...senza cuffie si sente...e se metto il mic non si sente
<URUS> cio: ?
<jester-> Croce: anche in winz?
<briucci> ciao
<briucci> qualcuno che mi può dare una mano con grosso problea skype?
<URUS> briucci: quale ?
<jester-> !dettagli | briucci
<ubot-it> briucci: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<briucci> premetto ho la 12.04 su pc fisso e la versione skype è la 4.1
<briucci> interfaccia g nome
<briucci> quando mando un messaggio e/o chiamo mi crasha
<briucci> mi chiude tutto e ciao
<jester-> briucci: messo da repo?
<briucci> si ok il comando scusa?
<jester-> briucci: lo hai installato da softcenter o da deb preso in giro
<briucci> dal sito web ufficiale di skype attraverso ubuntu center
<jester-> briucci: mica lo prende dal sito web il software center
<briucci_> niente ora aperto terminale e mi ha chiuso firefox
<jester-> briucci_: usi unity?
<briucci_> ci deve essere qualche cosa che sta andando a ramengo
<briucci_> no
<jester-> cosa usi
<briucci_> gnome calssic
<jester-> briucci_: rob a caisro, awn o simili?
<briucci_> scusa?
<jester-> !gnomereset | briucci_
<ubot-it> briucci_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> briucci_: in oltre cancella le dir .compiz nella home
<briucci_> ok provo a fare queste cose allora
<jester-> briucci_: e prova anche classic no effetti
<briucci_> è già classic no effetti
<MagicoCesco> bohn dai ciao a tutti.. :)
<_FabioNET_> raga esiste una versione di ubuntu con l'implementazione del kernel match?
<briucci_> ok ora ho fatto riavvio?
<jester-> briucci_: termina sessione
<briucci> niente da fare ragazzi
<briucci> ho cambiato nome alle cartelle consigliate e ho cancellato le.compiz
<briucci> ma nessun miglioramento
<briucci> che devo fare?
<jester-> briucci: abilita i repoparteners ed extra, poi togli skype e lo reinstalli da softcenter e cancelli pure la dir .Skype
<MagicoCesco> ciao a tutti ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema e cioé bloccare lo schermo alla chiusura del coperchio del portatile.. :) allora come prima cosa apriamo il gconf-editor (alt+f2 e poi scriviamo gconf editor).. poi andiamo in /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock ed infine mettiamo la spunta su blank_screen (in questo caso funziona se dal power-manager abbiamo scelto l'opzione che spegne lo schermo quando il coperchio è chiuso).
<MagicoCesco> .. ... :)
<MagicoCesco> (ho voluto segnalarvi questa soluzione poiché penso sia molto interessante come cosa).. (funziona su ubuntu 10.04) .. :)
<jester-> MagicoCesco: 10.04 è a fine assistenza
<jester-> o gia scaduta
<jester-> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<MagicoCesco> bé penso che vada bene ugualmente anche per le altre versioni di ubuntu.. :)
<MagicoCesco> le altre versioni lo fanno in automatico? :)
<jester-> lo dovrebbe fare power manager
<MagicoCesco> penso ti spenga solo lo schermo il power manager.. :) poi quando riapri il coperchio non devi mettere la password e ciò non è molto sicuro.. :)
<Gigy> weeeilaaa
<URUS> Gigy: ciao
<Gigy> come va? :)
<MagicoCesco> quindi con quella soluzione che ho scritto si dovrebbe risolvere questo problema (sul mio portatile funziona)... :)
<URUS> programmi per usare telecomando tv cioe infrarossi con il pc ?
<jester-> URUS: lirc
<URUS> jester-: ora provo cercare
<mettilainbuca> ciao a tutti... sapete consigliarmi qualche guida per installare lubuntu 12.10?
<jester-> !instllazione | mettilainbuca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'instllazione'
<jester-> !installazione | mettilainbuca
<ubot-it> mettilainbuca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vinci98> torno assente
<zanzatrax> buona sera a tutti ho dei problemi con la connssione wifi ho appena installato la versione 12.10 e nn mi rileva reti wifi ora sono connesso via cavo, mi è stato detto di scaricare i driver ma io ignoro cosa essi siano e dove possa io trovarli. ringrazio x l'attenzione attendo speranzoso qualche aiuto
<URUS> zanzatrax: fai sudo apt-get update
<URUS> apt-get upgrade
<URUS> apt-get dist-upgrade
<URUS> ifconfig wlan0 up
<zanzatrax> urus non capisco
<URUS> apri il terminal
<zanzatrax> ok
<URUS> e scrivi
<URUS> sudo apt-get update
<URUS> se ti chiede la password dagliela
<URUS> jester-: ma lirc ha gia i protocoli caricati ?
<jester-> URUS: mai usato
<zanzatrax> ok grazie mille urus gentile e tempestivo grazie buonasera a tutti
<URUS> a me servivano quelli per metterli sul mio pic micro uffa
<URUS> zanzatrax: ????
<URUS> hai fatto ?
<zanzatrax> no ade provo prima devo trovare dove la mia ragazza ha ficcato la password ti tengo aggiornato cmq grazie ancora
<URUS> zanzatrax: ? la password di ubuntu
<Rovinato> Salve a tutti Ho il problema + difficle da risolvere di tutta la storia di ubuntu XD
<URUS> Rovinato: ?
<Rovinato> l'unica soluzione sarebbe formattare e rinstallare il sistema operativo
<Rovinato> ma nn posso
<Rovinato> il  mio problema e il seguente
<URUS> perche ?
<Rovinato> Ho cambianto il nome dell ìaccount amministratore in questo modo
<Rovinato> cliccando sull icona in alto a destra e poi su impostazione del sistema dopodichè su utnete account
<Rovinato>  e da li ho cambiato il nome all'utente
<_FabioNET_> perchè devi formattare cosè ceh hai modificato?
<Rovinato> a quel punto li il disastro + totale
<Rovinato> sembra che il nome sia cambiato visivamente ma nn nei registri
<_FabioNET_> quidni non riesci più ad utilizzare l'account in modalità amministratore?
<Rovinato> quindi tutte le volte che uso il terminale qualsiasi operazione che faccio da amministratore mi blocca
<Rovinato> dice che nn lo sono
<_FabioNET_> se ricordi la password di amministratore?
<Rovinato> anche se metto la passwword non mi accetta, certe volte nn me la chiede nenache
<Rovinato> le chiavette usb nn me le legge +
<Rovinato> o il lettore DVD rotto
<Rovinato> si c'è lo la passowrd da amministratore
<_FabioNET_> con grub se passavi in modalità kernel safemode potevi accedere come amministratore con root
<Rovinato> ma tutte le volte che la metto e come se la metterebbe l'accaunt con il nome modificato e lui considera amministratore ancora il vecchio nome
<_FabioNET_> e ricreare un account admin
<Rovinato> aspeta spetta con Grub ???
<Rovinato> come facccio ad andare nel kernel
<_FabioNET_> puoi sempre tentare in terminale usando il comando "sudo su" e vedere se ti chiede la password di root
<Rovinato> non posso perche quando provo  a crearlo clicco inserisco i dati ma nn succede nnt
<Rovinato> ok se sprova fare "sudo su" sul terminale
<Rovinato> mi dice devi avere il root per poter eseguire questa istruziuone e nn mi chiede neanche la password
<_FabioNET_> oppure terza soluzione e conosci il metodo chroot puoi usare il live cd per accedere all'hd con l'acocunt admin
<URUS> _FabioNET_: in cosa consite  chroot
<Rovinato> appunto che devo fare per fare la tua 3 ° opzion
<_FabioNET_> ok prova il comando login nomeutente precedente
<semenosda> ciao ragazzi
<Rovinato> e dove li devo scrivere il nome precendete e la password
<_FabioNET_> URUS lo usavo per riparare l'account admin quando ero in panne montavo la root sulla ram per fare i backup e reinstallare il grub
<semenosda> qualcuno di voi ha risontrato problemi riguardo la connessione ad internet con virtualbox?
<Rovinato> ok fabio e come devo fare
<Rovinato> Apro terminale e poi ??
<_FabioNET_> virtualbox lo uso in modlaità net o in bridge
<_FabioNET_> Rovinato digiti login seguito dal nomeaccount precedente
<_FabioNET_> quello che avevi evidentemente modificato o quello ceh usavi prima
<_FabioNET_> e vedere se chiede password
<semenosda> grazie per la risposta Fabio. Il problema è che l'ho usato anche io spesso (sempre in nat) tempo fà.... mai dato problemi. ora però, quando accedo a win7 dice che non trova la scheda ethernet
<Rovinato> mi esce questo messaggio ----- "login: Cannot possibly work without effective root"
<_FabioNET_> magari prova anceh ad anteporre sudo login nomeutente
<it-39> sera
<Rovinato> non funziona
<Rovinato> altre ideee
<_FabioNET_> logicamente .... ma l'account lo hai eliminato per errore?
<_FabioNET_> o gli hai solo cambiato il nome?
<Rovinato> gli ho oslo cambiato nome
<Rovinato> ma quando loggo c'è il nome nuovo ma una volta entrato
<Rovinato> se vado a vedere nela barra in alto a destra per vedere con che accou8nt sono entrato nn c'è nnt
<_FabioNET_> non te lo riconosce come admin praticamente!!
<Rovinato> gia
<Rovinato> ma mi impedisce di fare qualsiasi cosa con terminale
<_FabioNET_> non vorrei fosse un bug
<Rovinato> non riconosce gli usb
<Rovinato> se no avrei scaricato da internet ubuntu e rinstallato da chiavetta
<_FabioNET_> non mi era mai capitato perchp di regola ceh se cambi nome deve cambiare anceh nella variabile a users
<_FabioNET_> del sistema
<Rovinato> gia e quello che pensavo anche io ma si e fermato a mezza via
<Rovinato> come posso accedere al kernel ?
<MagicoCesco> ciao a tutti.. :)
<Rovinato> dvo usare terminale vero ?
<_FabioNET_> uhmm guarda secondo me se dai un occhiata al post di avvio premendo un qualiasi tasto esce un menu dove puoi scegliere la modalità di recupero
<MagicoCesco> come si chiama il tablet con linux? :)
<MagicoCesco> grazie.. :)
<MagicoCesco> oggi ne sentivo parlare proprio qui, ma ora non me lo ricordo più.. forse pingpad.. :)
<_FabioNET_> il kernel parte di modalità safemode dove tu puoi inserire una password soltanto in root ufficiale e modificare nome utente e password
<Rovinato> non ho capito scs XD devo dare un occhiata al pst ?!? quale post
<MagicoCesco> risolto era pengpod.. :)
<MagicoCesco> ciaoo
<Rovinato> cio quando si avvia la macchina ??? che poi escono anche delle scritte strane
<_FabioNET_> quando riavvi il pc parte la scehrmata scura premi un qualsiasi o il tasto invio per un secondo ed esce un menu
<semenosda> Ciao ragazzi, ho problemi con la condivisione della connessione internet su virtualbox. ci lotto da 2 giorni ma niente....
<_FabioNET_> che ti fa scegleire delle opzioni
<_FabioNET_> tra le quali ci dovrebbe essere anceh la modalità di recupero
<Rovinato> e con la modalita di recupero
<Rovinato> cosa fa??? mi ripristina il sistema
<_FabioNET_> si di ta una schell per eseguire dei comandi sotto root
<_FabioNET_> quelloc eh ti serve per cambiare nome account e password
<Rovinato> e che comandi devo usare
<_FabioNET_> quando sei sotto root fasta ceh lanci questi comandi "adduser nomeaccount" per cambiare un nome account chuser non ricordo se è quello
<Rovinato> se no hai altri comandi
<_FabioNET_> se la cosa ti sembra un po complessa e non hai molti dati sul pc ti consiglio di reinstallare da capo sovrascrivendo
<Rovinato> quindi scrivo adduser nome account "ma così non aggiungo un account "???
<_FabioNET_> se non vuoi perder tempo
<Rovinato> si mi andrebbe anche di sovrascrivere e come si fa
<Rovinato> da terminale
<Rovinato> cio e da root
<_FabioNET_> formattare tutto e reinstallare oppure evitando di fomrattare si fa la reinstallazione di recupero direttamente
<Rovinato> ok dimmi come si fa una delle due, sono pronto a tutto XD perche da oggi pomerigigo che c'erco di risolvere
<_FabioNET_> se hai una penna usb con l'installazione di ubuntu o un cd parti con la reinstallazione
<Rovinato> no nn'è lo T.T
<_FabioNET_> allora è da scaricare
<Rovinato> ok lo scarico ma come ti ho detto prima
<Rovinato> questo problema qui nn mi fa riconoscere + le chiavette USB
<Rovinato> le attaccoe nn succede nnt
<Rovinato> se no lo avrei gia fatto
<_FabioNET_> be non che se attacchi la usb e parte da sola bisogna sempre dire al pc da quale supporto deve partire se di default è l'hd non sarà l'usb :D
<Rovinato> si ma se non mi riconosce le USB  anche se scarico il sistema operativo da mettere in chiavetta non riuscirò mai a mettercelò dentor
<Rovinato> *dentro
<_FabioNET_> anzi mo che mi ci fai pensare mi capità questa modifica di nome sballandomi l'accesso all'account ma risolsi con il safemode ma siccome la praticità al fa da padrona pensai fosse un buggettino innoquo, il pannello di cambio nick cambniava sia il nome che la password generata in automatico
<Rovinato> quindi che faccio provo a mandare in safemode e dopo provo a creare un altro account da root e lo rendo amministratore =???
<Rovinato> quindi come faccio ???
<_FabioNET_> esattamente
<Rovinato> mand oin safe mode e poi cosa scrivo ?
<_FabioNET_> magari tenta se riesci
<Rovinato> si ma io nn so che scrivere XD
<_FabioNET_> se no formattone generale
<Rovinato> ok posso provare tutte e due ma dimmi cosa devo scrivere così ci provo
<Rovinato> provo prima con il creare un altro account
<Rovinato> cosa scrivo ?
<_FabioNET_> allora appena arrivi al menu premendo invio cerca la modalità safemode o recupero parti e ad un certo punto si ferma dove chiede una password addirittura basta premere invio e ti da la root
<DirtyJobs> allora se c'è qualcuno che si intende di wireshark per ubuntu, in promiscuous mode non riesco a vedere tutti i pacchetti
<Rovinato> una volta arrivati al root scrivo ??
<_FabioNET_> fai solo adduser nomeutente nuovo e lo setti come admin
<_FabioNET_> "adduser nomeutente"
<Semenosda> Ciao a tutti, Ho installato Windows 7 nella virtualbox. Nel menu di virtualbox a Impostazioni->Rete ho selezionato "NAT" e tipo di scheda "intel pro/1000 MT Desktop(82540em)" .... con questa, e qualsiasi altra configurazione, quando apro Win7 non rileva nulla. se vado in "gestione dispositivi" mi mostra che non rileva il driver per la scheda ethernet. Ho provato ad installare il driver della intel ma niente, dice che non rileva n
<Rovinato> ok
<Rovinato> ci provo
<Semenosda> potete aiutarmi?
<Semenosda> Ciao a tutti, Ho installato Windows 7 nella virtualbox. Nel menu di virtualbox a Impostazioni->Rete ho selezionato "NAT" e tipo di scheda "intel pro/1000 MT Desktop(82540em)" .... con questa, e qualsiasi altra configurazione, quando apro Win7 non rileva nulla. se vado in "gestione dispositivi" mi mostra che non rileva il driver per la scheda ethernet. Ho provato ad installare il driver della intel ma niente, dice che non rileva n
<_FabioNET_> Rovinato ovviamente sempre se riesci capisco che è abbastanza difficile se non si è pratici
<Semenosda> chi può darmi una mano??
<Semenosda> chi può darmi una mano??
<Semenosda>  Ciao a tutti, Ho installato Windows 7 nella virtualbox. Nel menu di virtualbox a Impostazioni->Rete ho selezionato "NAT" e tipo di scheda "intel pro/1000 MT Desktop(82540em)" .... con questa, e qualsiasi altra configurazione, quando apro Win7 non rileva nulla. se vado in "gestione dispositivi" mi mostra che non rileva il driver per la scheda ethernet. Ho provato ad installare il driver della intel ma niente, dice che non rileva 
<Semenosda> chi può darmi una mano??
<_FabioNET_> Semenosda non arriva internet nella virtualbox? ha impostato virtualbox in modalità bridge? oppure in modalità net?
<MagicoCesco> scusa Semenosda forse puoi dare tu una mano a me.. :P ma funzionano bene i programmi per windows dalla maccchina vrituale o conviene wine? :)
<MagicoCesco> grazie.. :)
<briucci> come risolvere problema skype
<Semenosda> Fabio si ho provato tutte le configurazioni possibili, ma niente.... cmq no, non arriva internet nella virtualbox, cioè a windows
<_FabioNET_> MagicoCesco wine emula i programmini ma non è ceh virtualizza del tutto una piattaforma
<briucci> io ora appena rispondo ho il problema che mi crasha
<Semenosda> Magico, conviene la virtualBox per programmi complessi
<briucci> per favore
<zanzatrax> urus ho fatto sudo ecc.. dal terminale come gentilmente mi suggerivi poco fa ma nn mi rileva cmq alcuna rete wifi... come fare?
<briucci> ho cancellato cartella .compiz
<briucci> ho rinominato cartelle contenenti mie impostazioni ma non risolto nulla
<briucci> disinstallato e reinstallato pc
<_FabioNET_> io di solito uso vmware ma con virtualbox mettevo in bridge e poi tranquillamente funziova
<briucci> skype ma niente
<briucci> che fare?
<URUS> zanzatrax: ti ho scritto in privat per qua ce troppo casino
<_FabioNET_> uso anche vmware con winzozz 8 sotto un portatile con un giga di ram xD
<_FabioNET_> tanto epr ditruggerlo con stile
<briucci> idee?
<MagicoCesco> _FabioNET_, si lo so.. :) però volevo sapere se i programmi si aprono più velocemente dal windows emulato da vitual box o da wine.. :) penso windows.. ma conviene? :)
<URUS> briucci: hai provato a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo scaricando il deb dal sito ?
<zanzatrax> ok
<MagicoCesco> Semenosda,
<briucci> si urus
<briucci> provato
<MagicoCesco> ok non avevo visto, mi hai detto tutto.. :)
<MagicoCesco> Semenosda, chiarissimo era quello che volevo sapere.. :)
<briucci> mi è stato detto di cancellare la cartella .skype
<_FabioNET_> sicuramente conviene eseguirli su virtualbox ma non saranno poi così tanto veloci dal momento che occupa ram
<briucci> ma io non vorrei perdere del tutto tutte impostazioni
<URUS> me rimuoverlo devi fare apt-get remove skype
<briucci> lo ho fatto da gestione pacchetti
<MagicoCesco> _FabioNET_,  bé meglio di niente.. :) Grazie.. :)
<URUS> altri consigli non ti posso dare ,perche sicuramente non è un problemma di skype ma di ubuntu
<URUS> e ki sa cos'hai fatto
<briucci> urca
<briucci> ma in realtà tendo a non mettere le mani dove non ho capcità acquisite
<briucci> quindi non ho fatto niente se non disinstallare e fare tutte cose che mi sono state consigliate
<briucci> mi sembra strano mi vada in crash così
<_FabioNET_> be capita ma melgio imparare dagli errori
<URUS> briucci: come ignorate ke sono farei una riformatazione e riproverei
<URUS> cosi vai sul sicuro che va
<briucci> boia de mica una cosina così però
<briucci> dai provo a smanettare un altro poco e vediamo se ne esco
<_FabioNET_> raga secondo me ce da proporre la risoluzione del cambio nome per gli account admin, dal momento che ti cambia la passowrd e la genera in automatico se la si perde per un attimo addio account admin con i super poteri e va reinstallato tutto
<DirtyJobs> mi serve un esperto di wireshark
<Genny_> ciao
<krabador> DirtyJobs, magari non qui.
<Genny_> cerco aiuto
<krabador> Genny_, chiedi
<Genny_> Ho installato Ubuntu tramite Wubi
<Genny_> in dual boot con Win8 ... solo che non funziona il wifi e non mi fa connettere ad internet
<cristian_c> Genny_, wubi è una fregatura
<Genny_> perché?
<cristian_c> Genny_, meglio una vera installazione
<cristian_c> Genny_, perché tende a non funzionare
<Genny_> Quindi il problema è wubi?
<cristian_c> Genny_, il filesystem di windows non è adatto per ubuntu
<cristian_c> Genny_, esatto
<cristian_c> di solito sì
<Genny_> Che palle.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Genny_, non vedo il problema
<cristian_c> Genny_, da live funziona?
<Genny_> sono un pò n00b lol che significa live?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Genny_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Genny_> un pò molto n00b.
<cristian_c> lol
<_FabioNET_> Genny_ è la magia di eseguire un sistema operativo senza installarlo :D
<Genny_> non l'ho provato lol
<Genny_> ora sto scaricando l'iso di ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> lol
<URUS> ma non conviene 12.04 lts ?
<cristian_c> Genny_, ma non bastava il disco che già hai?
<cristian_c> :D
<Genny_> cristian in realtà non ho nessun disco
<Genny_> My lvl n00b it's over 9000!
<cristian_c> Genny_, e come l'hai installato? :O
<_FabioNET_> scaricalo e provalo ci dai una tua impressione :D
<vinci98> ma non conviene 13.04 al posto di 12.10 ?
<Genny_> cristian il vecchio ubuntu l'avevo installato tramite wubi
<krabador> Genny_, fa una vera installazione di ubuntu, e se hai problemi, chiedi.
<Genny_> kabador la sto facendo , senti una cosa al posto di una penna usb posso usare una SD?
<cristian_c> Genny_, ma wubi dove stava? :D
<Genny_> su win8
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Genny_, eh, ma da dove l'hai preso?
<krabador> Genny_, se il pc riesce ad andare in boot dalla sd, si, purchè la crei come una penna usb
<Genny_> cristian ... da internet (?)
<Genny_> http://www.tecnoyouth.it/2012/11/05/guida-installazione-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-da-penna-usb/ questa guida va bene?
<krabador> Genny_, sei nel canale ufficiale di supporto ubuntu, segui possibilmente le guide ufficiali. Ce ne sono, e tante.
<cristian_c> Genny_, che vuol dire tutto e niente
<Genny_> domanda stupida delle 22:13 ... dove le trovo? xD
<cristian_c> Genny_, dov'era contenuto wubi?
<krabador> Genny_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<xubuntu952> wewe mentre installo
<xubuntu952> un saluto
<enzotib> !ciao | xubuntu952
<ubot-it> xubuntu952: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xubuntu952> grazie
<xubuntu952> aaa
<xubuntu952> proprio coi
<xubuntu952> a ip scoperto
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, è difficile installare fedora su un computer che ha un dual boot ubuntu e windows 8?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non è argomento di questa chat, ma non credo che sia differente da mettere due versioni di ubuntu sullo stesso pc
<xubuntu952> no
<xubuntu952> assolutamente
<xubuntu952> con il grub
<xubuntu952> gestisci tutto
<enzotib> bye
<xubuntu952> quando arrivi al grub indichi tutto
<xubuntu952> come hai fatto tra linux e windows
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ti ho detto fedora ma vorrei sapere se si può fare anche con un secondo ubuntu (raring )
<xubuntu952> almaidinajad
<xubuntu952> con un pò di logica
<xubuntu952> ^^
<xubuntu952> bello però fare l'installazione mentre si può chattare
<xubuntu952> passa prima il tempo
<xubuntu952> god idea
<xubuntu952> good
<cristian_c> lol
<xubuntu952> ^^
<xubuntu952> sono arrivato a scaricare i pacchetti aggiuntivi
<xubuntu952> in zienda hanno deciso di passare tutti ad ubuntu ^^
<xubuntu952> azienda*
<cristian_c> xubuntu952, senza un periodo di transizione?
<xubuntu952> qualcuno già lo usa
<xubuntu952> con git
<xubuntu952> per gestire progetti
<xubuntu952> e allora la rimanenza di persone
<krabador> xubuntu952, il bello della live
<xubuntu952> lo hanno installato
<xubuntu952> e si
<xubuntu952> tanto sono tutti programmatori che hanno il callo
<xubuntu952> non si troveranno male
<xubuntu952> :)
<xubuntu952> netbeans, eclipse, java xampp
<xubuntu952> sono i soliti
<krabador> xubuntu952, beh, se l'azienda non è un distributore di cosmesi, allora è ovvio che non si troveranno male.
<xubuntu952> sisi è una azienda IT
<xubuntu952> sono arrivato quasi alla fine
<xubuntu952> la scelta è rivaduta su xubuntu
<xubuntu952> perchè di unity
<xubuntu952> non ci interessava
<xubuntu952> ci interessa leggerezza
<a7x> !chat | xubuntu952
<ubot-it> xubuntu952: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xubuntu952> :p
<MagicoCesco> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare java sul mio pc (ho ubuntu 10.04).. come devo fare? :)
<MagicoCesco> grazie.. :)
<MagicoCesco> ho gia scaricato il pacchetto tar.gz dal sito, ma seguendo la guida mi dà errore...
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: java si trova già nelle repository
<MagicoCesco> non è vero altrimenti andrebbero i plug in di google chrome..
<MagicoCesco> adesso ho seguito la procedura per l'installazione di java ma con chrome non funziona ancora..
<MagicoCesco> sto provando ad effettuare il test in questo sito: test.ngi.it ma sia firefox che chrome mi dicono che manca java....
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: devi installare anche il plugin
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: tipo io ho sun-java6-plugin
<remix_tj> solo che MagicoCesco ormai hai una versione di ubuntu molto vecchia che va fuori manutenzione tra qualche mese
<MagicoCesco> e lo hai installato da terminale con sudo apt-get install sun-java-plugin? :)
<MagicoCesco> lo so che è molto vecchia ma nel caso del mio computer è anche molto stabile.. :)
<MagicoCesco> come faccio ad installare il plugin?
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: certo che l'ho installato
<remix_tj> il pacchetto è quello
<remix_tj> poi MagicoCesco dipende se hai installato sun-java o openjdk
<MagicoCesco> come faccio a saperlo.. da terminale non funziona...
<remix_tj> cosa non funziona?
<MagicoCesco> l'installazione del plugin..
<MagicoCesco> impossibile trovare il pacchetto sun-java6-plugin..
<xubuntu282> helppp
<xubuntu282> mamma mia
<xubuntu282> aiutoooooooo
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: io ho tutti questi pacchetti installati
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | xubuntu282
<ubot-it> xubuntu282: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: openjdk-6-doc openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<xubuntu282> installazione di ubuntu: installato ma al posto di grub è partito windows 7
<xubuntu282> avete suggerimenti?
<MagicoCesco> li installo uno ad uno? :)
<remix_tj> xubuntu282: hai installato windows 7 dopo ubuntu?
<xubuntu282> no scrivili tutti insieme
<xubuntu282> nooo
<xubuntu282> windows 7 c'era
<remix_tj> MagicoCesco: basta fare apt-get install openjdk-6-doc openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<xubuntu282> guardate ne ho installate a centinaia è la prima volta che mi capita una cosa simile
<MagicoCesco> ahn ok grazie.. :)
<xubuntu282> adesso lo sto rimettendo
<xubuntu282> ma non capisco coem mai non è partito grub
<remix_tj> xubuntu282: beh, prova con questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xubuntu282> ormai lo sto reinstallando
<xubuntu282> per la seconda volta
<xubuntu282> ma secondo voi è possibile che windows magari
<xubuntu282> una la piccola partizione di 35 mb che ha
<xubuntu282> e quindi grub non parte quer questo?
<xubuntu282> usa*
<xubuntu282> non ho cancellato quella partizione perchè windows 7
<xubuntu282> ne ha bisogno
<MagicoCesco> anche a me è successo tempo fa ed ho risolto con il cd di windows e con fixmdr e fixboot mi pare...
<xubuntu282> ma quello si usa per far ripartire windows
<xubuntu282> mica per rimettere grub
<xubuntu282> il problema è inverso
<MagicoCesco> si esatto.. :)
<MagicoCesco> eheheh.. :P
<remix_tj> xubuntu282: è la partizione di boot di efi, quindi devi lasciarla
<xubuntu282> ok l'ho lasciata
<xubuntu282> ma grub
<xubuntu282> automaticamente dovrebbe
<xubuntu282> instalalrsi no?
<xubuntu282> e partire lui giusto?
<remix_tj> xubuntu282: certo, si arrangia da solo. ma se hai un pc recente con efi potrebbe non partire grub
<xubuntu282> e quindi che faccio?
<xubuntu282> come faccio quindi?
<xubuntu282> è di 1 anno fa
<xubuntu282> il notebook
<xubuntu282> non è che nel bios devo disattivare qualcosa?
<remix_tj> xubuntu282: boh, prova a cercare il tuo modello su internet, magari qualcuno ha risolto
<xubuntu282> ok
<krabador> xubuntu282, da un'occhiata qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !uefi | xubuntu282
<ubot-it> xubuntu282: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<xubuntu282> okk
<xubuntu282> grazie
<MagicoCesco> ho installato i pacchetti che mi hai detto ma non funziona ancora con i browser.. :)
<MagicoCesco> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> ?
<MagicoCesco> praticamente ho installato il plugin open-jdk ma non funziona ancora con chrome e firefox.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, non è un plugin
<MagicoCesco> sono anche andato sul sito di java ed ho installato quello che offrono dentro la cartella /usr/java/...
<MagicoCesco> ma non funziona ancora.. :)
<MagicoCesco> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, non puoi usare due diversi java
<cristian_c> uno lo devi disinstallare
<MagicoCesco> quale funziona meglio?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, non saprei, io sono per quello dei repo
<MagicoCesco> quindi quello del sito ufficiale? :)
<krabador> MagicoCesco, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, no
<krabador> questo team ha fatto un repo apposta per l'implementazione di java7 in ubuntu
<MagicoCesco> omg proprio adesso l'ho disinstallato.. lol
<cristian_c> krabador, quello è un ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<MagicoCesco> quindi alla fine installo open-jdk e basta?
<MagicoCesco> ok l'ho installato, ora devo installare qualche altro plugin? :)
<krabador> cristian_c, si, un ppa, ok, non è ufficiale ubuntu, ma questo si occupa solo e soltanto dell'installazione di oracole java in ubuntu, lo segnalo in via del tutto informativa solo per questo
<cristian_c> krabador, ma se è già nei repo
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, uhm, mi ripeto
<cristian_c> 23:30:43 <cristian_c> MagicoCesco, non puoi usare due diversi java
<MagicoCesco> uno l'ho tolto ed ora ho solo open-jdk..
<MagicoCesco> sicuramente ce ne sarà uno nei repository.. ma se c'è non funziona...
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, cos'hai fatto?
<MagicoCesco> ho installato open-jdk subito dopo aver tolto quello del sito ufficiale... tuttavia chrome continua a dirmi che mancano dei plugin di java..
<MagicoCesco> ho fatto solo questo su questo computer visto che l'ho formattato stamattina.. :)
<krabador> cristian_c, no, openjdk non è oracle.
<cristian_c> krabador, ma cosa c'entra?
<MagicoCesco> faccio un aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, di cosa?
<krabador> cristian_c, che oracle java non è nei repo ubuntu
<MagicoCesco> dei pacchetti..
<gh0stn0te> salve!
<cristian_c> krabador, ma non c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, quali e come
<gh0stn0te> che succede? vi arrabbiate con le jre? :D
<cristian_c> ?
<gh0stn0te> no leggevo di oracle java jdk/jre e openjdk
<MagicoCesco> premerei su gestore pacchetti e vedrei da li se trova qualche aggiornamento.. :) non so come fare ad aggiornare pacchetti singoli.. e da terminale con update dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa credo... cosa faccio? :)
<MagicoCesco> lol gh0stn0te
<gh0stn0te> MagicoCesco, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, i pacchetti si aggiornano solo se ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili
<MagicoCesco> e purtroppo non penso ce ne siano... quindi a questo punto.. dopo aver installato open-jdk non so proprio cosa fare per far funzionare correttamente i browser..
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, ma cosa devi farE?
<MagicoCesco> scusa andrei su gestore aggiornamenti..
<cristian_c> *fare
<cristian_c> ?
<MagicoCesco> allora prova ad aprire questa pagina e dimmi se va: test.ngi.it
<gh0stn0te> devi vedere una applet java nel browser?
<MagicoCesco> a me dice che mancano dei plugin di java..
<MagicoCesco> gh0stn0te, si penso sia quella la soluzione.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> questo io uso
<MagicoCesco> ahn non l'ho installato pensavo fosse una taroccata.. :P lol
<MagicoCesco> ok ora lo installo dal software center.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, ?
<cristian_c> taroccata?
<gh0stn0te> io onestamente uso jre7 scaricata direttamente dal sito di java, una volta decompressa in una directory vai da sudo update alternatives e gli dai il puntamento alla cartella
<MagicoCesco> omg non avevo fatto l'update alternatives.. :) forse era per quello che non andava e va buo vediamo se adesso icetea-plugin funziona.. :)
<gh0stn0te> poi, dipende da che browser usi, crei un link simbolico ( ln -s /destinazione ) dentro alla cartella plugins del tuo browser, puntando alla libreria del plugin presente nella cartella decompressa di java
<gh0stn0te> se sei in amd64 la trovi sotto amd64
<MagicoCesco> si funziona.. :)
<gh0stn0te> questo ti permette di avere diverse versioni di java sulla stessa macchina, e di switcharle con un semplice comando... utilissimo per chi sviluppa con le jdk
<MagicoCesco> mh non è male come idea.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, visto?
<MagicoCesco> comunque grazie intanto cristian_c e gh0stn0te
<gh0stn0te> c'è da dire che la java runtime machine stà passando tempi duri ultimamente poichè notoriamente bucata.. pur essendo utilizzatissima in campo enterprise, specie su applicazioni con processo di aggiornamento "discontinuo", però questo è un altro paio di maniche..
<MagicoCesco> mi consigliate di installare anche un'altra versione di java e poi smanettare con le etichette del browser?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, keep it simple
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, meno smanetti, meglio è
<gh0stn0te> la jre "originale" di oracle funziona meglio come performance e ti garantisce piena compatibilità con tutto ciò che è scritto per essa (cioè quasi tutto), però: se quello che ti serve funziona... stai a posto!
<MagicoCesco> si giusto.. :) per ora lascio cosi.. :)
<gh0stn0te> MagicoCesco, riformulo la frase di cristian_c : Più studi prima di smanettare, e piu smanetti, meglio è! :P Questo dovrebbe fare al caso tuo: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, sai che non si può linkare siti esterni qui?
<cristian_c> tipo blog
<ubuntuw> d-link e' una buona marca di router?
<MagicoCesco> grazie gh0stn0te :) molto interessante quell'alticolo.. :)
<cristian_c> !chat | ubuntuw
<ubot-it> ubuntuw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MagicoCesco> mi sta venendo voglia di provare a mettere in atto gli insegnamenti di quella guida.. :D
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<MagicoCesco> ahn una cosa importante.. chiedo? :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi | MagicoCesco
<ubot-it> MagicoCesco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gh0stn0te> srry cristian_c credevo fosse un suggerimento "solution-relevant" oltre che non essere assolutamente OT
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, non è questo il punto
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, qui sconsigliamo vivamente guide a blog presi da internet
<MagicoCesco> secondo voi mi conviene passare alla 12.04?
<cristian_c> o a siti o forum diversi da ubuntu
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, teoricamente sì
<cristian_c> perché è una lts
<MagicoCesco> però non vorrei che il pc diventasse instabile per via degli anni che ha.. :)
<MagicoCesco> sarebbe come mettere windows 8 in un computer di 6 anni fa... meglio tenersi xp anche se la produzione è finita.. capito il punto? secondo voi ci può stare associato ad ubuntu?
<MagicoCesco> :)
<gh0stn0te> molto poco open, mi dispiace. Comunque l'installazione di jre sotto cartella utente ed il puntamento via update-alternatives è standard in quase tutte le distro deb-based (e si discosta di poco anche nelle altre distro), ho postato un link esterno semplicemente perchè google ha deciso di metterlo sopra ad un identico post nella community di ubuntu
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, sì, ma questo è l'orientamento del canale
<cristian_c> che è diverso da google
<MagicoCesco> bé però ha dato una mano..
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, non ho capito il discorso dell'instabilità
<MagicoCesco> non vorrei che la versione 12.04 sia troppo nuova per il mio pc.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, 10.04?
<gh0stn0te> in questo caso: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4352511 - post sul forum di ubuntu, stessa necessità, con link che rimanda alla guida ufficiale oracle, stessi contenuti.
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, ok, ma è diverso, c'è il filtro del forum
<cristian_c> utenti sul forum che discutono
<MagicoCesco> il problema principale è la mia scheda video, tempo fà installai la versione precise pagolin ma appunto mi dava problemi con la gpu (una ati 440 rc).....
<cristian_c> sui link diretti non c'è controllo
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, cpu? ram?
<MagicoCesco> tuttavia questo canale potrebbe essermi d'aiuto.. :)
<MagicoCesco> qual'era il comando? systeminfo?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, forse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, la ram la dovresti conoscere però
<gh0stn0te> MagicoCesco, se devi ottenere info dettagliate sul tuo hadware, installa il pacchetto lshw con "sudo apt-get install lshw" ti dice vita, morte e miracoli di tutti... basta che poi scorri alla sezione della tua scheda video e trovi tutto là
<MagicoCesco> il modello preciso non lo ricordo comunque dal punto di vista della memoria ho 4gb ddr2.. :)
<gh0stn0te> a me riconosce anche il nome di prodotto dei banchi di ram, tanto per fare un esempio calzante
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, ma è una scheda video vecchia?
<MagicoCesco> era gia installato.. :) allora la scheda video è una rs480 (una gran me**a) la cpu è ancora un intel core duo t5750.. e la ram.. adesso la cerco di preciso.. :)
<MagicoCesco> penso di si.. non mi vanno neanche giochi di 3 anni fa su windows.. :)
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, forse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gh0stn0te> ah! è un integrata su chipset!
<MagicoCesco> purtroppo si, tuttavia è una circostanza comune nei portatili.. :)
<gh0stn0te> MagicoCesco, le integrate ati però, hanno la bella cosa di essere null altro che dei chip da scheda video "depotenziati", se la tua rs480 è il chip non sò... di una hd 2xxx o superiore, dovresti poter girare con i driver open.. oppure al limite, con gli flgrx di ati
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, forse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> e tre
<MagicoCesco> si l'ho gia fatto prima cristian_c .. :)
<gh0stn0te> ah no, in questo caso no! è un express 200 con southbridge dedicato.. in questo caso, dovresti essere okay con i drivers mesa :P
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, risultato?
<MagicoCesco> intel core duo t5750 2.00 ghz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, che problemi hai riscontrato?
<MagicoCesco> we cristian_c ma l'avevo scritto sopra.. :P
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, ma non la frequenza
<MagicoCesco> ahn ok.. :)
<MagicoCesco> non ricordo molto bene il messaggio preciso, adesso provo a cercarlo su internet.. :)
<MagicoCesco> era un messaggio di errore abbastanza invadente che parlava di un errore ad un programma di sistema.. :)
<MagicoCesco> tuttavia non ho mai provato ad installare la 12.04 da sola...
<MagicoCesco> mi spiego meglio
<MagicoCesco> prima d'ora ho sempre
<MagicoCesco> avuto anche windows
<MagicoCesco> da oggi però mi sono rotto le balle ed ho reinstallato solo linux...
<MagicoCesco> prima quando avevo anche windows anche la versione 10.04
<MagicoCesco> di adesso mi dava problemi..
<MagicoCesco> in pratica il computer si bloccava molto spesso, sia all'avvio che poi
<MagicoCesco> all'avvio mi dava persino errori con scritto kernel panic... lol.. quindi non vorrei fosse quello il problema
<MagicoCesco> e che adesso con solo linux andasse tutto.
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, e in live?
<MagicoCesco> in live mi dava sempre quel messaggio di errore.. anzi lo sai cosa faccio? adesso spengo e metto il cd della 12.04, cosi vi dico in tempo reale se dà problemi.. :)
<MagicoCesco> ci sarete ancora, tenete conto che ci mette un pò ad avviarsi da cd... :P
<MagicoCesco> (voleva essere una domanda il: ci sarete ancora... lol)
<MagicoCesco> lo faccio? :)
<MagicoCesco> bé nel caso non ci sarete e nel caso in cui non mi dovesse dare problemi da cd cosa mi consigliate di fare? :)
<gh0stn0te> se ti da messaggi di kernel panic al boot è probabilmente perchè la iso che hai scritto nel cd è corrotta, ti conviene riscaricarla
<gh0stn0te> o almeno, a me è successo almeno una centinaia di volte con n^-1 distro diverse su altrettante piattaforme
<MagicoCesco> ahn anche dopo tempo l'installazione?
<gh0stn0te> nono, mi riferisco al boot dalla live
<MagicoCesco> ahn ma non era il boot della live ma quello vero e proprio.. :P
<gh0stn0te> se ti va in kernel panic mentre è installato normalmente, allora è qualche modulo del kernel o qualche driver che sfarfalla..
<cristian_c> uhm
<MagicoCesco> perché su windows ogni tanto mi dava schermo blu causato esplicitamente dalla scheda video.. dici sia quella?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, può essere
<cristian_c> ma se  non dai elementi...
<MagicoCesco> come potrei fare? Non ricordo il messaggio esatto dello schermo blu di windows, ricordo solo che c'era il modello della gpu indicato
<MagicoCesco> invece per quanto riguarda ubuntu il messaggio di kernel panic non era molto comprensibile visto che indicava aree di memoria e non mi permetteva più di fare nulla e di vedere quello che c'era scritto prima..
<MagicoCesco> però potrei provare con il live cd della 12.04 e vedere se mi dà il messaggio d'errore che mi dava..
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, quindi non fa neanche il boot?
<cristian_c> MagicoCesco, sì
<MagicoCesco> esatto il boot non andava molte volte e dovevo aspettare un bel pò prima di poterlo riutilizzare..
<MagicoCesco> spegnevo tutto e toglievo la batteria... poi andava
<MagicoCesco> ma non per molto..
<MagicoCesco> mentre da questa mattina (da quando ho formattato tutto e lasciato solo ubuntu) pare funzionare molto bene..
<MagicoCesco> però se fosse veramente un problema della gpu dovrebbe darmi ancora problemi
<cristian_c> ...
<MagicoCesco> potrebbe essere che windows fosse andato ad intaccare delle aree di memoria dedicate ad ubuntu?
<xubuntu048> -.-
<xubuntu048> raga ho fatto casino
<xubuntu048> ho sovrascritto il loader di windows 7
<xubuntu048> e adesso dal grub anche selezionandolo
<xubuntu048> non parte win
<xubuntu048> che capra
<xubuntu048> che stress
<MagicoCesco> metti il cd di windows, poi premi R... e poi dopo esserti sutenticato prova a scrivere fixmdr e poi fixboot...
<xubuntu048> non ho quel cd
<URUS> se hai formatato windows puoi dire ciao a windows se hai solo rovinato la mbr e o non si avvia semplicemente
<URUS> allora puoi
<URUS> scaricare xboot
<xubuntu048> nono i file ci sono
<xubuntu048> i fine ci sono
<xubuntu048> è solo che non si avvia
<xubuntu048> xboot è un So live?
<URUS> ok allora fai cosi un secondo che ti metto un link
<xubuntu048> grazie
<xubuntu048> magico ho un dvd che ti permette di selezionare il windows da istallare ma
<xubuntu048> non mi da modo
<xubuntu048> di avere uan shell
<xubuntu048> ci avevo pensato anche io e poi rimettevo ubuntu
<xubuntu048> ma niente
<MagicoCesco> mh ho capito...
<MagicoCesco> bé dai con xboot si dovrebbe risolvere tutto, adesso vediamo il link.. :)
<MagicoCesco> me lo salvo anch'io in prevenzione.. :P
<MagicoCesco> ma che windows è ?
<xubuntu048> 7
<xubuntu048> e si
<xubuntu048> :)
<MagicoCesco> ( stando qui a leggere si impara a risolvere ogni tipo di problema, è una grande fonte di informazioni )
<MagicoCesco> :)
<MagicoCesco> ma URUS ti ha inviato il link? :)
<xubuntu048> ancora no
<MagicoCesco> mh proviamo a cercare noi allora.. :)
<MagicoCesco> mh, ho trovato un articolo interessante, prova a leggere questo: http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ripristinare-il-bootloader-di-windows-7.html
<MagicoCesco> non parla di xboot ma potrebbe andare bene ugualmente..
<URUS> MagicoCesco: pensavo anche io ma lui opera da ubuntu sullo stesso pc ora gli ho detto de reinstallare la mbr
<URUS> cazzo sto dicento
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-26
<URUS> de reinstallare il grub
<MagicoCesco> ma lui dal grub lo vede.. sicuro? :)
<xubuntu048> dal grub
<xubuntu048> vedo tutto
<xubuntu048> ubuntu e windows
<xubuntu048> ma windoes non parte perchè per sbaglio ho messo grub nel loader
<xubuntu048> di windows 7
<URUS> sisi capisco quello che vuoi dire
<URUS> ma non dovevi
<xubuntu048> e lo so che non dovevo
<xubuntu048> siccome
<xubuntu048> uefi
<xubuntu048> non mi faceva partire l grub
<xubuntu048> l'ho disabilitato
<xubuntu048> e tra tutte le cose
<xubuntu048> ho fatto sta cassata
<URUS> ma con il cd di installazione di windows puo riprestire la mbr
<MagicoCesco> non ce l'ha.. :(
<URUS> ma ha un cd
<URUS> quindi scarica windows recovery disk
<MagicoCesco> mh interessante.. :)
<MagicoCesco> non pensavo ci fosse, adesso lo scarico anche io... ma praticamente funziona come la modalità di rispristino dei normali cd di windows?
<xubuntu048> ok windows recovery disk
<xubuntu048> lo cerco
<jester-> !mabr | xubuntu048
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mabr'
<jester-> !mbr | xubuntu048
<ubot-it> xubuntu048: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> !uefi | xubuntu048 se hai efi invece di mbr
<ubot-it> xubuntu048 se hai efi invece di mbr: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<MagicoCesco> !mbr | xubuntu048
<ubot-it> xubuntu048: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<MagicoCesco> wow, pensavo funzionasse solo agli amministratori.. :)
<URUS> !MBR
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<URUS> ahahha
<MagicoCesco> come vedo una lista completa dei comandi disponibili? :)
<URUS> MagicoCesco: è vero
<MagicoCesco> in che senso è vero?
<URUS> pensavo fossi uno  invece ubot-it  è parte del sistema
<URUS> ubuntu
<URUS> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<MagicoCesco> ma come si individua un'amministratore? qui su Xchat non vedo i simboletti di lato.. :P
<URUS> l'unico che lo ha adesso è ubot-it su questo canale
<URUS> e un altro
<URUS> chanserv
<MagicoCesco> ChanServ
<URUS> te lo appena detto -.-
<MagicoCesco> bé non lo avevo ancora visto.. :)
<URUS> e anche MagicoCesco
<MagicoCesco> già.. :P
<URUS> ahhaha
<MagicoCesco> lol
<URUS> passeranno anni ora che capisco cosa vuol dire questo lol
<URUS> come installo xboot per ubuntu
<MagicoCesco> quindi in realtà non c'è nessun amministratore reale.. e non c'è nessuno che viene incaricato per dare una mano... a questo punto siamo tutti buoni samaritani che si danno una mano? :)
<MagicoCesco> lol è lol.. :P
<URUS> MagicoCesco: bravo ci hanno ingannato
<krabador> MagicoCesco, ci sono degli operatori
<MagicoCesco> che sono quelli in grigio chiaro allora.. :)
<krabador> MagicoCesco, loro mantengono ufficialmente il supporto, ma quando ci sono
<MagicoCesco> ahn pensavo che la frase continuasse in questo modo: ma quando ci sono io non serve il loro supporto.. :)
<MagicoCesco> :D
<URUS> MagicoCesco: quindi in realta siamo pocchissimi ?
<MagicoCesco> 37 qui ma 1674 in quello inglese (in questo momento).. :)
<MagicoCesco> però qui ci si capisce meglio.. :) lol
<jester-> MagicoCesco: l'inglese è la lingua di interscambio mondiale ma vai a af arti assistere la e vedi la differenza
<jester-> linux si basa sull'open quindi tutti nel limete del possibile e delle rispettive conoscenze danno una mano
<jester-> MagicoCesco: comunque il canale è ufficiale ubuntu e ha delle regole
<jester-> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<MagicoCesco> jester-, bé non mi sembra di essere stato scortese.. :)
<jester-> MagicoCesco: ho solo precisato
<MagicoCesco> ok ok, a forza di ban per cose tipo reflex o incollare collegamenti più volte penso sempre al peggio.. :)
<URUS> non so piu cosa fare su ubuntu -.-
<MagicoCesco> inizia a programmare in un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione ! :)
<URUS> quale ?
<MagicoCesco> impara ad usare il mips ad esempio.. :)
<URUS> sarebbe ?
<MagicoCesco> io devo darci un'esame questo semestre.. :)
<URUS> :9
<MagicoCesco> si usa per imparare ad utilizzare il linguaggio assembly.. :) però non so ancora (il semestre è appena iniziato) il programma per iniziare a scrivere codice come si chiami so.. :)
<MagicoCesco> ed il c lo usi? :)
<URUS> poco ma si in c si
<URUS> MagicoCesco: guarda i messagi privati
<francesco__> hey URUS, sono sempre io, MagicoCesco
<URUS> ci sono
<URUS> francesco__:
<Gabriele> Krabador
<Gabriele> URUS
<krabador> Gabriele, dimmi
<Gabriele> Sono il tizio che ha avuto problemi con Ubuntu la cartella "/var/" ho risolto
<krabador> Gabriele, bene
<Gabriele> Non credevo di trovare un servizio cosi completo, nel manager del mio fornitore avevo la possibilità di reinstallare Ubuntu da 0
<URUS> Gabriele
<Gabriele> sii? URUS
<krabador> Gabriele, ottimo
<URUS> Gabriele: niente ciao :9
<URUS> :)
<Gabriele> solo un informazione ma credo sarò difficile trovare risposte qui
<Gabriele> ho installato un webserver sul mio sistema
<Gabriele> e ho dovuto dare i permessi "777" ad alcune cartelle
<Gabriele> con questi permessi c'è il rischio che qualcuno dal esterno possa modificarli?
<Gabriele> (chmod -R 777 "//")
<krabador> Gabriele, permessi con quel parametro sono totali
<krabador> chiunque ha accesso al sistema puo' leggerli modificarli e cancellarli
<krabador> il rischio "qualcuno dall'esterno" è relegato all'accesso alla macchina
<Gabriele> oki grazie
<krabador> c'è qualcos'altro a cui sarà difficile rispondere?
<Gabriele> Per adesso no
<Gabriele> devo ancora imparare Moltissimo da questo sistema
<Gabriele> e credo per vostra sfortuna mi vedrete spesso
<Gabriele> sperando di ricevere qualche aiuto
<krabador> per tutto quello che riguarda ubuntu, questa risorsa eiste apposta, devi solo chiedere.
<Gabriele> lei è molto gentile, e le sono molto grado
<krabador> di niente :)
<enzotib> giorno
<_Ingen> ciao
<_Ingen> ho appena provato kubuntu 12.04, ma non mitrovo, c'è una versione più  acon gnome e senza i widget
<_Ingen> *con
<enzotib> _Ingen, ubuntu, se ci installi sopra gnome-session-fallback è come un vecchio gnome
<enzotib> _Ingen, altrimenti xubuntu è molto classico
<_Ingen> enzotib: allora provo xubuntu grazie
<_Ingen> enzotib: hai mia un link sottomano? :)
<enzotib> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<_Ingen> enzotib: Mille grazie :)
<_Ingen> enzotib: è abbastanza leggero graficamente? ho una pessima SiS con solo 128M
<enzotib> _Ingen, sì
<enzotib> a dopo
<_Ingen> ciao a dopo... ultima cosa...che è il topo?
<TaLaDo> un animale?
<_Ingen> TaLaDoU: ma và!?! ..era riferito a xubunu, se il nome del gruppo che l'ha fatto o altro
<TaLaDoU> ll
<TaLaDoU> o
<_Ingen> TaLaDoU: HAAAHAAA!!!! tre lettere e risci a sbagliare.. hiiiiiiihhiiiiihihi
<_Ingen> akis24: ciao
<akis24> _Ingen:  ciao
<cristian_c> _Ingen, ciao
<_Ingen> ciao cristian_c
<TaLaDoU> _Ingen, mica è cosa da tutti :P
<_Ingen> TaLaDoU:  :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<_Ingen>  ciaooo a dopo :)
<Guest57549> aiuto installato lubuntu segna il wifi ma non si connette a chromium
<Guest57549> cosa devo fare?
<Guest57549> sembra che il segnale e debole
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Guest57549, iwconfig
<cristian_c> Guest57549, su pastebin
<Guest57549> ok mandami il pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest57549
<ubot-it> Guest57549: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest57549> cacchio cristian sono con un altro pc non riesco a farti il pastebin potrei farti l'imagebin ma non so perche non va il tasto di stampa schermata
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ma cosa cambia?
<Guest57549> non hai capito io ti sto scrivendo da un altro computer il computer con il problema non mi va su internet quindi sto usando questo, potrei copiarti tutto a mano?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, hai la connessione lan?
<Guest57549> la wlan me la segna invece in lo e eth0 mi dice no wireless extension
<cristian_c> Guest57549, hai la scheda lan?
<Guest57549> credo di si
<cristian_c> Guest57549, puoi usarla?
<Guest57549> se riuscissi almeno a collegare chromium da l'errore 137(net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED):errore sconosciuto
<cristian_c> Guest57549, puoi usarla?
<Guest57549> no sono capace di usarla cristian
<cristian_c> Guest57549, è semplice, colleghi il cavo XD
<Guest57549> aaah te intendevi l cavo lan non c'è lo cacchio....
<Guest57549> volevo fare uno stampa schermata del terminale e poi trasferendolo con una chiavetta telo mettevo in imagebin
<cristian_c> la porta sì?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, allora va bene anche pastebin :D
<Guest57549> il problema che non mi fa funzionare il tasto stamp r sist con lts 10.04 mi e sempre andato
<Guest57549> ieri ho installato lubuntu 12.10 e ora sono incasinato
<cristian_c> Guest57549, copia e incolla
<Guest57549> e vero non ci avevo pensato ok un attiminio
<_Ingen> hela!!!
<_Ingen> enzotib: sto provando bellissimo grazie!!!
<_Ingen> enzotib: xubuntu
<Guest57549> cristian riesco a inviarti un file abw? ho salvato tutto li
<enzotib> _Ingen, ciao
<cristian_c> Guest57549, pastebinna
<_Ingen> enzotib: solo un problema, ho la tastiera inglese e fatico a trovare la punteggiatura :(
<Guest57549> cristian lo salvato in un file abw non riesco a metterlo su pastebin
<cristian_c> Guest57549, che problemi hai? Copia e incolla
<enzotib> _Ingen, menu Gestore delle Impostazione->Tastiera->Mappatura
<enzotib> _Ingen, durante l'installazione non ti ha chiesto come la volevi?
<_Ingen> si e messo italiano  credo
<Guest57549> cristian il problema che questo pc e windows (con questo sono connesso) per risolvere il problema di un altro pc che non si connette (che a lubuntu 12.10)
<_Ingen> enzotib: provo  a riavviare ; sono ancora in live
<MarcoMS> Preblema: installazione ubuntu da disco rigido - Help
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ma se riesci a mandare un'immagine, riesci a mandare anche un pastebin
<cristian_c> !aiuto | MarcoMS
<ubot-it> MarcoMS: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MarcoMS> sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un notebook a cui non funziona il cd e non ha il boot per usb...
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, mi pare ci sia una guida apposita sul wiki
<cristian_c> la cerco
<Guest57549> il fatto che non e propio un immagine e un file abw creato con abiword
<MarcoMS> grazie
<cristian_c> Guest57549, lascia perdere
<cristian_c> Guest57549, copia su un editor di testo e pasta
<Guest57549> per editor di testo intendi xpad?
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SmartBootManager
<cristian_c> Guest57549, no
<cristian_c> Guest57549, leafpad, mi pare
<MarcoMS> controllo subito
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<MarcoMS> guardo anche questa perché la prima fa riferimento comunque all'uso di cd ma a me non funziona il lettore cd quindi l'istallazione deve poter avvenire con l'immagine iso sul disco fisso
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, la seconda guida
<cristian_c> linkata
<_Ingen> rieccomi.... dicevamo, la tastiera in inglese anche se ho selezionato italiano all avvio
<_Ingen> come non detto ....messa a posto, avrei un'altra domanda, c'è un tastiera virtuale che abbia il tasto "Fn" ?
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, al momento il SO è Windows Xp e ho utilizzato Unetbootin per preparare un'istallazione di Ubuntu 12.10. Lo spazio disponibile è circa 9Gb. All'avvio di Unetbootin entro nel menù e chiedo di installare ubuntu: arrivo fino alla schermata di "Tipo d'installazione" dove però non viene proposta alcuna scelta; se utilizzo il pulsante Change restituisce Internal error  dopo di che (a parte la possibilità di segnalare l'e
<MarcoMS> ad una schermata senza barre solo con  le cartelle Examples e Install Ubuntu 12.10....
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, ma hai provato la live?
<TaLaDoU> MarcoMS, da dove hai scaricato l'iso?
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, si ma quando chiedo di aggiornare il software mi dice di non avere spazio (che in realtà esiste) per poter scaricare circa 250 e 350 Mb
<uffina> grrrrrrr
<uffina> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<MarcoMS> Taladou, direttamente dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu... ho provato anche con xubuntu e lubuntu ma il problema rimane
<_Ingen> uffina: heiiii presa male? di qual'è il tuo problema
<TaLaDoU> MarcoMS, hai controllato l'integrità ?
<uffina> si è sovrascritto il boot loader di windows 7
<uffina> e adesso dal grub
<TaLaDoU> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<uffina> non parte
<MarcoMS> Taladou,  no..... sic
<uffina> mi tocca fare backup e rimettere tutto da capo
<uffina> le sto provando tutte
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, non capsico cosa devi scaricare
<_Ingen> uffina: non parte win, o non parte nulla?
<uffina> non parte win
<uffina> ritorna nella schermata di grub
<uffina> adesso che ho provto a fare il fix dell' mbr
<uffina> non va neanche grub
<uffina> reinstallando il grub va a posto ma il loader
<uffina> del seven
<uffina> non riesco a ripristinarlo
<uffina> adesso proprio non parte nulla e sono con la live
<jester-> uffina: sa di boot seven danneggiato, devi ripristinatrlo da cd seven
<uffina> ho provato
<uffina> ho seguito le guide
<uffina> ma è stato peggio
<MarcoMS> cristian_c le immagini Iso le ho già scaricate, poi da Windows Xp con Unetbootin ho indicato C:\ per utilizzare l'immagine Iso. al riavvio con il menu di Unetbootin ho chiesto di installare ubuntu...
<uffina> schermata nera e niente più
<jester-> uffina: reinstallalo senza formattare se non vuoi perdere i dati, mi sa che non hai deframmentato se hai ridotto la partizone winz
<uffina> calcola che del seven ho un dvd craccato
<uffina> nono
<uffina> aspè
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, io ho parlato di modalità live
<uffina> il mio errore è stato quello di mettere grub
<cristian_c> uffina, lol
<uffina> in quella martizione di 100 mb
<uffina> che sarebbe il loader di win
<jester-> uffina: hai efi o mbr
<cristian_c> jester-, win farlocco
<uffina> visto che dovevo risolvere con uefi
<uffina> efi
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, no, io sto tentando di installare direttamente ubuntu...
<jester-> !uefi | guarda per ilripristino
<ubot-it> guarda per ilripristino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<uffina> disattivato dal bios il grub è partito
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, ma non è meglio prima vedere in live?
<uffina> quello l'ho risolto
<uffina> disabilitandolo
<uffina> ma avendo fatto tante prove
<uffina> tra cui quello di mettere grub nel loader
<uffina> ho rovinato il loader di win
<jester-> uffina: hai ripristinato lo stato precedente nel bios?
<uffina> perchè prima partiva solo win senza grub
<uffina> no
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, si -si, ma quando ho provato questa opzione sia quando ho chiesto di aggiornare il software o di trasformare il live in installazione permanente non vi è stato verso di proseguire (stessi problemi)
<jester-> uffina: fallo altrimenti winz non partirà
<uffina> prima partiva
<uffina> ho fatto le prove
<uffina> e partiva
<jester-> uffina: se parte da uefi deve essere impostato efi nel bios non mbr
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, cioè?
<uffina> provo a dopo
<Guest57549> cristian ci sono riuscito dopo un bordello http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649065/
<_Ingen>  non news per la tastiera ho davero dei seri problemi
<jester-> _Ingen:  del tipo?
<semenosda> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno può darmi una mano riguardo virtualbox??
<_Ingen> non mi funzionano più Esc e gli F dispari
<jester-> _Ingen: prima andavano?
<MarcoMS> criastian_c, indica che non ha lo spazio disponibile quando si scarica (non è vero) ho quando installi alla finestra "Tipo d'installazione" non permette di selezionare/fare partizioni e chiedendo di continuare restituisce errore
<cristian_c> Guest57549, sembra tutto attivo
<cristian_c> Guest57549, prova a pingare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | semenosda
<ubot-it> semenosda: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<_Ingen> non più da un po di tempo, nemmeno con win, credo sia un problema hardware,
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, ma io ho parlato di live
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, premetto (forse avrei dovuto farlo prima) che questa è la mia prima installazione di ubuntu...
<semenosda> Ciao a tutti, Ho installato Windows 7 nella virtualbox. Nel menu di virtualbox a Impostazioni->Rete ho selezionato "NAT" e tipo di scheda "intel pro/1000 MT Desktop(82540em)" .... con questa, e qualsiasi altra configurazione, quando apro Win7 non rileva nulla. se vado in "gestione dispositivi" mi mostra che non rileva il driver per la scheda ethernet. Ho provato ad installare il driver della intel ma niente, dice che non rileva n
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, ma io ho parlato di live
<cristian_c> semenosda, hai dato un'occhiata al wiki?
<_Ingen> ma con la tastiera virtuale risolvo, solo che per es. con Fn e F11 avvio la scgda WiFi e Fn non c'è
<semenosda> certo, da 2 giorni.... ho aperto anche un post nel forum ma niente ancora
<jester-> _Ingen: unity su 12,10?
<Guest57549> cosa vuol dire pingare cristian?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> Guest57549, eseguire un ping verso il router ad esempio
<cristian_c> se usi un router
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, ok. la prima esperienza è stata con il live. da qui avrei voluto procedere all'istallazione permanente e non ci sono riuscito. Poi ho provato direttamente l'installazione come prima ho accennato e stessi problemi.
<semenosda> cristian si, ho visto.... con versioni precendenti sia di ubuntu che di virtualbox non ho mai avuto problemi.
<cristian_c> semenosda, comprese guest addition?
<_Ingen> jester-:  ho visto che la 12.10 ha ancora molti problemi, e poi unity non posso farlo girare sul mio pc...scheda grafica troppo sgalfa
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, comunque, la live funziona attualmente?
<semenosda> cristian, si
<jester-> _Ingen: ma cosa usi
<_Ingen> jester-: olibook
<semenosda> Cristian, ma le guest comunque non dovrebbero aver a che fare con la rete
<cristian_c> semenosda, da dove hai preso virtualbox e tutto il resto?
<jester-> _Ingen: che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> jester-, telecom italia
<jester-> _Ingen: intendo che ubuntu e che ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> olivetti
<cristian_c> lol
<_Ingen> non volevi sapere il pc...ha è un notebook
<jester-> olivetti?
<jester-> _Ingen: trolli? mica è il blog di grillo
<_Ingen> jester-: cssss sì
<semenosda> cristian, la versione 4.1 di vbox dai repository. e non andava. allora ho aggiunto i repository per la 4.2.10 ma niente, tutto uguale
<_Ingen> nuuu
<_Ingen> sono seria ;(
<MarcoMS> cristian_c ora è disinstallata e la prova era di installare direttamente ubuntu. quando la provai con xubuntu sembrava funzionasse tranne che per l'aggiornamento del software dove mi segnalava la mancanza di spazio (non era vero)
<cristian_c> semenosda, ah, ppa
<jester-> però rispondi alla trollo
<_Ingen> jester-: ma che bsssss****
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, ora proverò ad installare il live di ubuntu e ti farò sapere...
<_Ingen> jester-: :)
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, io non ho capito una cosa: se ora nserisci la usb con la live, la live parte?
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, installare?
<_Ingen> jester-: vha bè fa nulla per la astiera mi aiuti con l'intallazione?
<cristian_c> semenosda, da dove hai preso i ppa?
<semenosda> cristian , ora come ora non saprei risponderti..... ho navigato e smanettato parecchio a riguardo
<cristian_c> semenosda, mmmmm
<cristian_c> semenosda, secondo me ti conveniva non utilizzare né la versione dei repo ufficiali, né quella dei ppa
<cristian_c> semenosda, ma quella del sito ufficiale oracle
<_Ingen> mi ridate il link per le immagini grazie
<MarcoMS> cristian_s, forse non utilizzo i termini giusti (principiante) e me ne scuso. Il mio problema è che il pc non fa il boot se non dall'hard disk (niente usb, niente cd) e inoltre il lettore cd non funziona proprio. Ecco perché unetbootin. nel menù di quest'ultimo (con l'immagine iso presente nell'hard disk) posso scegliere (installare?) di provare il live o installare direttamente l'OS
<cristian_c> !image | _Ingen
<ubot-it> _Ingen: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<semenosda> cristian, su oracle c'è la stessa versione che ho...
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, la cosa migliore da fare all'inizio è usare la distro in live per vedere se ci sono problemi
<semenosda> cristian, la 4.2.10 infatti......
<cristian_c> semenosda, non è la stessa dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu (che è OSE)
<_Ingen> jester-: potrei usalo anchio quel bot se mi servisse?
<semenosda> cristian, la ose non mi partiva proprio. i repo che ho usato per quest'ultima (4.2.10) non sono ufficiali, infatti non è ose
<Guest57549> cristian io credo che il problema sta nel browser perchè e li che non mi fa entrare su chromium
<jester-> _Ingen: quel bot
<jester-> quale
<Guest57549> xkè se mi scarica da lubuntu software center vuol dire che la linea và
<MarcoMS> cristianc_c, ok ora faccio ancora un pò di prove e pratica e dopo verifico quale passo ancora compiere, grazie
<Guest57549> io credo sia nel browser che manca qualcosa
<_Ingen> jester-:  image
<cristian_c> semenosda, capiamoci, quella dei repo ufficiali è OSe e non parte
<jester-> _Ingen: ???
<cristian_c> semenosda, allora hai installato quella dei ppa (scelta sconsigliata)
<semenosda> cristian, si.... quella che uso attualmente l'ho presa da qui: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian
<jester-> _Ingen: vot è ubot-it
<jester-> bot
<_Ingen> jester-: quelo che hai usato per mandarmi il link per le immagini
<cristian_c> Guest57549, prova con un altro browser
<cristian_c> Guest57549, prova la rete senza browser, allroa
<cristian_c> *allora
<jester-> _Ingen: sta nei repo e va configurato per l'uso
<semenosda> cristian, ok. quindi provo a scaricare quella che mi hai detto e vedere come va?
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, se non hai il boot da usb, usa plop boot manager
<_Ingen> jester-: haaa no intendevo in chat
<jester-> _Ingen: basta dargli il comando presente nel databasee  !sticass
<_Ingen> jester-: tu imagebin  ma dai repo lo scarico e poi lo uso per caricare facilmente le imagini?
<jester-> _Ingen: se lo fai in query non scassi e non erve !
<semenosda> cristian_c, allora scarico quella dal sito oracle e provo. grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> da solo delle informazioni che sono state introdotte
<cristian_c> jester-, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads, qui quale occorre scaricare?
<MarcoMS> cristian_c, adesso studio i passi da fare e provo anche questa soluzione...
<_Ingen> jester-: ok grazie, torniamo all'installazione
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, hai detto che non hai il boot da usb
<jester-> cristian_c: di solito l'ultima a seconda dei bit os
<MarcoMS> si, il sistema prevede HDD FDD CD (che non funziona) e LAN
<jester-> cristian_c: e ceh si prensa anche le exstension intanto che è li
<jester-> _Ingen: installazione de che
<_Ingen> jester-: il primo problema è che vorrei unire la parte inutilizzata e mettere  la swap all'inizio si può? http://imagebin.org/251670
<_Ingen> jester-: di xubuntu
<semenosda> cristian_c, mi correggo, scusami, quella che ho installata era già quella di oracle.... a te risulta qualche problema noto come il mio?? in pratica win cerca l'ethernet ma non trova il driver
<MarcoMS> .... ora vi devo lasciare... continuerò volentieri più tardi (non so come si fa ad uscire dalla Chat, credo che chiederò la finestra), grazie ancora dei consigli
<cristian_c> MarcoMS, allora segui la guida
<MarcoMS> ok
<_Ingen> jester-:  è che ho paura di fare dei gran danni con gparted
<jester-> _Ingen: frega niente di dove sta la swap e spostare partizione comporta altro rischio, secondo me sullo spazio libero dopo sda1 crei una primari ext4. svuoti la estesa a poi crei una partizione ext4 per la home seprata e una swap
<cristian_c> jester-, quindi i due pacchi
<cristian_c> semenosda, quali file hai scaricato?
<jester-> _Ingen: la ntfs pare un po a bottane
<jester-> _Ingen: cliccal col destro e fagli fare un cotrollo
<semenosda> cristan_c, il .deb per ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> semenosda, secondo me devi puntare su altro
<semenosda> cristian_c, vmware dopo l'installazione win mi da schermata blu d'errore XD..... nn conosco altre vm
<_Ingen> jester-: ok
<cristian_c> jester-, ma i deb?
<semenosda> cistian_c , ripeto, in passato è andato sempre tutto liscio. dev'esser cambiato qualcosa..... ma chissa cosa....
<Guest57549> cristian ho provato a scaricare mozzila for kubuntu ma non mi parte l'installazione
<cristian_c> Guest57549, a parte che lo potresti installare dai repo
<jester-> cristian_c: il deb per vbox poi c'è il file per le estension che va aperto con vbox una volta installato e quindi i tool sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ma hai testato prima in altro modo che la rete funzioni?
<cristian_c> jester-, perfetto
<cristian_c> semenosda, quindi hai installato soltanto il .deb?
<semenosda> cristian_c, no anche i guestaddition e la extension pack
<Guest57549> allora il segnale lo capta, però non mi si collega cacchio
<jester-> le guest dovrebbe gia averle incorporate il deb
<Guest57549> non so cosa possa essere
<cristian_c> semenosda, nel modo segnalato da jester?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ma l'hai fatto o no?
<semenosda> cristian_c, ho installato win7 e nn andava internet. ho installato i guestadd e ancora niente. poi ho installato anche la extension pack e niente ancora. ho addirittura provato ad installare i driver delle schede di rete offerte da vbox su win passandomele attraverso cartella condiovisa(non avendo rete) ma niente ancora, dice che nn trova hardware di quel tipo
<Guest57549> fatto cosa?
<cristian_c> semenosda, da quel che ho capito: scarichi il deb, poi installi l'extension pack. Stop.
<semenosda> cisrtian_c, si. le quest me le ha fatte installare vbox. la extension pack l'ho scaricata da oracle e poi installata seguendo passo passo una guida sui forum
<cristian_c> Guest57549, l'ho scritto prima. ripeto :)
<cristian_c> Guest57549, controlla che funziona la rete, al di là del browser
<semenosda> cristian_c, si, è un'operazione molto semplice
<cristian_c> semenosda, senza toccare guest addition o altro
<cristian_c> semenosda, purga versioni precedenti dei repo o da ppa e quella attuale. E riprova questi semplici passi
<semenosda> cristian_c, si ma i guestadd li ho installati solo per ottenere una giusta risoluzione video.... se non errò servono principalmente per questo...
<cristian_c> semenosda, ma se sono compresi nel deb?
<Guest57549> intendi come testare???
<cristian_c> Guest57549, sì
<_Ingen> jester-: messo male l'ntfs non va a posto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649134/
<semenosda> cristian_c, si, le guestadd nn vanno scaricate manualmente, si installano da vbox e fà tutto lui. l'utente non deve far praticamente nulla
<semenosda> cristian_c, cmq provo con  il purge come hai detto. ma ricordo di averlo già fatto quindi non credo sia lì il problerma
<jester-> _Ingen: o cerchi di risolver da cd winz o lo reinsrtalli dopo aver sistemato le partizione e prima di installare ubuntu
<_Ingen> jester-: magari gli faccio poi un chekdisk com win..può servire?
<Guest57549> e come faccio?
<jester-> _Ingen: dice di usare il tool di winz e riavviare 2 volte
<cristian_c> semenosda, purga tutto, ma proprio tutto
<cristian_c> semenosda, anche installazioni precedenti
<semenosda> oooooook
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ad esempio controlla che funzioni apt
<cristian_c> Guest57549, oppure il ping come avevo già spiegato
<_Ingen> jester-: non cel'ho il cd di win è un oem
<jester-> _Ingen: portaitle?
<_Ingen> jester-:  sì
<Guest57549> mando questo comando al terminale?
<jester-> _Ingen:  strano che non abbia un partizione di ripristino
<cristian_c> Guest57549, no, prova ad utilizzare il software center
<cristian_c> o synaptic, o apt-get install
<jester-> _Ingen: nel caso o tiprocuri un cd winz o provi a farlo benedire
<Guest57549> ok
<Guest57549> ok
<_Ingen> jester-: bho...non c'è... :( rimando anche questo, non è che mi inchioda anche U quel problema?
<jester-> _Ingen: se non è installato come fa a inchiodarlo
<_Ingen> jester-:  ma lo sto per installare...spero
<Guest57549> no mi dice di controllare la propia connessione
<_Ingen> jester-: poi e un ambio di versione, on è che non ho ancora ubuntu
<jester-> _Ingen: una volta installato è coe se winz non ci fosse, ma se lo reinstalli dopo ti segherà il boot loader che andrà riprostinato, comincia a sistemare le partizioni
<_Ingen> jester-: ok, ma se svuoto l'estesa, non pialla la home?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, uhm
<cristian_c> Guest57549, un ping è d'obbligo
<Guest57549> niente cristian non si connette capta il segnale ma gira a vuoto
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ping -c3 ip_del_tuo_router
<cristian_c> Guest57549, ah, non si connette?
<Guest57549> cioè il seganel non sara potentissimo e 2 tacchette su 4 ma però prima mi si connetteva sempre
<Guest57549> da quando ho messo lubuntu addio connessione
<_Ingen> jester-: primaria, ext4 , aligned cylinder, label serve?
<Guest57549> puo centrare ipv6
<Guest57549> ?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, allora, posta: dmesg | tail
<jester-> label è nome della partizione se vuoi
<Guest57549> ok
<cristian_c> Guest57549, disattivalo
<_Ingen> jester-: serve solo per riconoscerla, non influisce sul fuzionamento?
<jester-> nu, hai dati dentro alla sestesa?
<_Ingen> jester-: ho la home con il desktop e i documenti ec... di ubuntu che ho sato fin'ora
<_Ingen> jester-: e la root separata
<jester-> <-
<Guest57549> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649172/
<jester-> _Ingen: svuotando la estesa perdi tutto
<jester-> _Ingen: daltra parte cosi com'è ha poco senso
<jester-> una home da 40 ci fai poco
<_Ingen> jester-: dopo che ho messo in ext4  quell parte inutilizzata la devo unire all'estesa?
<cristian_c> Guest57549, mitica broadcom
<jester-> facendone una sola diventa da 80 + 2 di swap non è granche ma decente
<cristian_c> jester-, un'altra broadcom
<cristian_c> XD
<_Ingen> jester-: non è un probelama ho un HDD esterno
<jester-> _Ingen: no fai semplicmente  una primaria
<cristian_c> Guest57549, lspci -k
<_Ingen> jester-: faccio quello che ho detto prima?
<jester-> _Ingen: O MEGLIO pialli tutto dopo sda1 e fai una da 20 per / una da  1 giga per la swap e il resto la home
<jester-> vengono 4 rpimarie
<jester-> _Ingen: i datri te li salvi su usb prima di piallare
<_Ingen> jester-: poi ricopio tutto sulla home, e facendo così li riconosce di nuovo? inendo cartelle documenti, desktop e  impostazione varie?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> _ copiati la documenti il restro lo riconfigurerai
<_Ingen> jester-: ok devo staccare un momento la chiavetta internet, che ho finito le usb, potrei staccare il mouse ma con il touch pad mi incasino :)
<cristian_c> hub usb
<cristian_c> :D
<_Ingen> jester-: sissi ci ho pensato... ho un portatile e tra usb esterno, casse audio, stampante, ecc hpo ungroviglio di cavi assurdo:)
<_Ingen> jester-: bhe torno subito :)
<tommy_> cristian mi mandi pastebin
<Guest92106> cosa???
<Guest92106> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest92106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649236/ cristian da qui riesci a capirci cosa non và?
<dioaiutami> jii
<dioaiutami> speriamo che adesso vada
<dioaiutami> tutto bene
<dioaiutami> pregate x me
<Guest92106> christian ci sei ancora?
<Guest92106> lubuntu non si connette a internet
<jester-> dioaiutami: canale per le litanie è:  #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Guest92106: wifi?
<dioaiutami> grazie
<Guest92106> si
<jester-> Guest92106: scheda wifi tipo?
<Guest92106> mi stava controllando cristian ma e sparito eravamo arrivati a questo punto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649236/
<jester-> Guest92106: lspci | grep -i network
<Guest92106> ok
<Guest92106> 02:00.0 network controller ralink corp. rt3090 wireless 802.11n 1t/1r pcie
<jester-> Guest92106: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> Guest92106: devi usare il cavo
<dioaiutami> questa mi mancava
<jester-> se non sei connesso non installa una cippa
<jester-> Guest92106: sei in internet o no
<Guest92106> non ho il cavo comunque e uscito impossibile recuperare
<dioaiutami> e certo
<dioaiutami> se non sei connesso
<jester-> ha ragione, tentiamo la sorte
<Guest92106> no non riesco a connettermi
<Guest92106> questo con cui scrivo e un altro pc
<dioaiutami> ahhaha
<jester-> Guest92106:  sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<jester-> Guest92106: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<dioaiutami> cioè tu sei il capo
<dioaiutami> lo hai fatto tu ubuntu
<dioaiutami> senti
<TaLaDo> ?
<dioaiutami> il loader di windows 7
<dioaiutami> ho dovuto reinstallare win
<dioaiutami> e xubuntu
<jester-> Guest92106: fatto?
<Guest92106> dice che mi manca l'operando del file di destinazione
<jester-> Guest92106:  dpkg -l |  grep linux-firmware
<Guest92106> dice linux firmware 1.95
<jester-> Guest92106: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/    incolla nel terminale
<Guest92106> dice comando not found
<jester-> Guest92106:  copia bee
<jester-> bene
<jester-> Guest92106: o hai sminchiato la bash
<jester-> Guest92106: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin (spazio) /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/
<jester-> Guest92106: sudo cp(spazio) /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin (spazio) /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/
<jester-> Guest92106: bù
<_ingen> ciao
<Guest92106> lo fatto mi dice impossibile eseguire stat di "/lib/firmwareetc......" file o directory non esiste
<Guest92106> ci sei jester?
<Dominus_> finalmente adesso va
<Guest92106> jesteeeeeer
<darioromanista> salve, come si usa la paartizione dati in un dual-boot?
<Guest92106> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con il wifi?
<Dix78> !gparted | darioromanista
<ubot-it> darioromanista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<darioromanista> dix78, volevo chiedere piu che altro esempi pratici in cui serva usare una partizione dati, per capire se devo crearla o meno.. ma non parlo della home seprata, ma proprio di una partizione dati in NTFS accessibile anche da winzozz
<Dix78> darioromanista ci sono esempi pratici sul link che ti ho mandato
<Dix78> darioromanista c'è chi preferisce fare 2 partizioni (una per windows e una per ubuntu) e una partizione dati come intendi tu in ntfs
<Dix78> ovviamente la partizione più grande sarà quella in ntfs
<darioromanista> ma bisogna fare sempre anche la home però giusto?
<DioEsiste> ok
<DioEsiste> fai una partizione ntfs
<DioEsiste> e la vedranno entrambi
<DioEsiste> automaticamente
<darioromanista> e cosa ci si mette in quella partizione di solito? solo i dati che serve vedere da winows o tutti i dati?
<DioEsiste> tutto quello che vuoi
<darioromanista> sulla home invece allora che ci metto?? solo i file di configurazioen?
<DioEsiste> file musica documejto
<DioEsiste> ecc ecc
<darioromanista> e nella home allora che ci metto?
<DioEsiste> aspè ma perchè ti poni queste domande?
<DioEsiste> nella home di linux è il tuo desktop
<DioEsiste> come quello in windows
<DioEsiste> cimetti ciò che vuoi
<DioEsiste> e nella partizione ntfs ci metti quello che vuoi condividere
<darioromanista> mmm.. ok
<DioEsiste> poi da linux vedi il disco con windows
<DioEsiste> quindi in realtà
<DioEsiste> da linux potresti salvare delle cose in windows
<darioromanista> ma a sto punto, visto che faccio la ntfs, non conviene mettere TUTTI i dati lì e nella home lasicare solo i file di configurazione che si creano da soli?
<DioEsiste> certo
<Dix78> si darioromanista
<DioEsiste> se vuoi si
<DioEsiste> certo che si
<Dix78> ovviamente userai come cartelle quelle create nella partizione ntfs
<Dix78> senza utilizzare quelle che crea il sistema
<darioromanista> ma può creare qualche fastidio visto che ad ogni avvio devo rimontarla?
<Dix78> darioromanista dovrebbe montarsi automaticamente
<darioromanista> ok, m Dix78 quindi anche su windows non uso più la C: per i dati?
<Dix78> dovresti ridurre C per avere + spazio per la partizione nuova ntfs in cui metterai i dati
<Dix78> così su C ti vanno solo i programmi
<darioromanista> ah ok
<darioromanista> e secondo te. per un uso medio scarso di programmi, quanto dovrei dare a c e alla home?
<Dix78> tutto l'HD quanto è grande?
<darioromanista> 500gb
<darioromanista> pensavo di dare 4 allo swap , 15 a / e il più che posso allora a NTFS
<darioromanista> ma quanto deve essere minimo c: di winzozz e home di linux?
<Dix78> 15 è poco... fa 20 o 25 tanto di spazio ne hai abbastanza
<darioromanista> per funzionare bene intendo
<darioromanista> intendi Dix78 per /?
<Dix78> si darioromanista .. 20 ubuntu, 50 windows (programmi e file temporanei caricano l'hd) e il resto lo fai in ntfs + la swap se ti serve
<Dix78> non ti piace? :D
<darioromanista> e la home?
<darioromanista> non la faccio separata?
<Dix78> mai usata la home :D
<Dix78> io faccio solo la / in ext4, una piccola swap da 4G
<darioromanista> eheheh e se poi deevo installare la nuova versione di ubuntu perdo tutti i file di configurazion se non ho la home seprataa no?
<Dix78> perchè fai l'avanzamento da terminale? mmm brutta cosa
<darioromanista> no faccio la reinstallazione pulita della sola / perchè al punto di mount della home gli ridò la vecchia home no?
<Dix78> ma ti serve la partizione home? sicuro darioromanista ? comunque può essere di pochi giga quindi non lo vedo come un problema
<Dix78> i dati li metti nella partizione ntfs quindi su home restano solo i file di configurazione ...
<darioromanista> e ma quindi la deo creare la home per metterci i dati di configurazione no?
<darioromanista> scusa ma non ho mai fatto la partizione dati ntfs
<darioromanista> hos emrpe fatto il dualboot separato senza condiisione
<Dix78> darioromanista la home puoi anche non farla se hai la root abbastanza grande
<darioromanista> si ma era per fare l'avanzamento senza perdere i file di configurazione no?^
<Dix78> allora falla ma tienila massimo sui 10G (se vuoi esagerare)
<nicotano> salve
<darioromanista> ok.. ma poi quando faccio l'installazione che punto di mount devo mettere?? la home o la partizione dati?
<darioromanista> dix78
<Dix78> darioromanista questo è il suggerimento del partizionamento sul wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=home.png
<Dix78> darioromanista ovviamente considera che tu hai un HD da 500G quindi puoi ampliare tutte le partizioni
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<darioromanista> senti allora io ho un disco così
<nicotano> darioromanista,  puoi anche fare una partizione separata per home e i dati puoi tenerli in una partizione diversa
<darioromanista> | system | C: | recovery | hp_tools
<Dix78> nicotano infatti vuole fare una partizione ntfs apposta per leggere i dati anche da windows
<darioromanista> e pensavo invece di fare una cosa coì (con el quadre indico l'estesa )
<darioromanista> | system | C: |[ NTFS | / | home | swap|] recovery|
<darioromanista> che ne pensi?
<darioromanista> scusaaaaaaaa l'ultima metto hp tools.. non recoeverfry perchè recovery la cancello
<Dix78> ecco darioromanista stavo proprio per riprenderti sulla recovery
<darioromanista> in che senso?
<darioromanista> comunque ti sembra una buona partizione?
<Dix78> darioromanista allora spiegati meglio...
<darioromanista> cancello la recovery
<darioromanista> sottraggo spazio a c, e spazio tolto a C + recovery = estesa! da dividere in ntfs , /, Home, swap
<Dix78> esatto
<darioromanista> da così              | system | C: | recovery | hp_tools
<darioromanista> faccio cos'
<darioromanista> | system | C: |[ NTFS | / | home | swap|] hp tools|
<Dix78> alla fine devi avere: partizione per windows, partizione / (root) , Swap, /home, e partizione dati
<darioromanista> ti piace come voglio farlo?
<Dix78> si può funzionare
<darioromanista> magari prima di eliminare la recovery mi faccio due o tre volte i cd di ripristino di fabbrica
<darioromanista> e sto a posto giusto?
<Dix78> se non hai il cd di ripristino è meglio che lo prepari :)
<darioromanista> sì me lo faccio due o tre volte ora
<darioromanista> pensavo di fare così: hp fa fare i cd solo na volta.. e poi dice che sono stati già fatti.. io però pensavo di cancellare il file che hp si salva con la data in cui sono stati fatti, così non troandolo me li fa creare anche un'altra volta e poi ricancellare i file che si crea e ricreare ancora i dischi e poi ancora un'altra volta
<darioromanista> ci può stare?
<darioromanista> dix78
<Dix78> se riesci a cancellare il file che si genera non dovresti avere problemi
<darioromanista> sisi il file lo cancello senza problemi. ma poi funzioneranno tutti?
<Dix78> non ti basta fare un solo cd di ripristino?
<darioromanista> e si poi si rompe eheheheh
<darioromanista> mi attacco al ...  e mi gioco winzozz pagato profumatamente (che neanche volevo)
<Dix78> hai pagato windows e usi linux? astuto :)
<Dix78> darioromanista ci sono negozi specializzati che vendono pc con software libero anche portatili e assemblati
<darioromanista> è un notebook purtroppo e avevo richieste particolari e è gia tanto che sono triuscito a trovarlo.. se mi mettevo a cercarlo anche freedos col cavolo che lo trovavo
<darioromanista> perchè lo volevo prendere con schermo opaco (difficile da trovare) , scheda grafica intel, senza UEFI e senza windows 8 e compatibile con ubuntu... ho trovato questo con tutte queste caratteristiche che aveva windows e mi sono dovuto accontentare sennò col cavolo che ne trovavo un altro con le caratteristiche che volevo
<akis24> ciao
<semenosda> Salve a tutti. Uso ubuntu e sono connesso tramite proxy applicato globalmente(sono fissato con l'anonimato). ora, utilizzando virtualbox mi rileva l'ip fornito da fastweb e non quello del proxy. perchè? come devo fare?
<semenosda> Salve a tutti. Uso ubuntu e sono connesso tramite proxy applicato globalmente(sono fissato con l'anonimato). ora, utilizzando virtualbox mi rileva l'ip fornito da fastweb e non quello del proxy. perchè? come devo fare?
<matti-007> devi configurare il proxy dal sitema virtualizzato
<akis24> semenosda: dovresti configurare anche su virtuabox suppongo
<semenosda> matti e akis, si ma come? vbox non dovrebbe prendere la connessione da ubuntu con tutti i suoi parametri?? c
<matti-007> evidentemente non lo fa
<semenosda> che voi sappiate c'è un modo per farlo?
<matti-007> no
<matti-007> ma che ti costa configurarlo anche su vritulabox
<matti-007> ?
<semenosda> niente, ma non ho idea di come si faccia
<matti-007> come lo hai fatto da ubuntu installato lo fai su ubuntu viryt
<matti-007> uliazzato
<semenosda> no scusami, non ho virtualizzato ubuntu, ho win7 sulla vbox
<matti-007> allora se li usi firefox lo fai da lì
<matti-007> per il resto non so non ho mai usato win
<matti-007> mi dici che proxy usi per curisità?
<semenosda> pensavo che ci fosse un modo per far gestire il tutto a vbox.... se devo farlo da win per forza allora è un'altra storia
<akis24> semenosda: se non sbaglio durante l'installazione di virtualbox dovrebbe chiedere se si vuole configurare un proxy ecc
<semenosda> ora controllo un altro pò alla luce di queste vostre informazioni...... grazie, molto gentili
<matti-007> mi dici che proxy usi per curisità?
<semenosda> uno messicano
<semenosda> un'altro svedese
<semenosda> e un'altro cinese
<semenosda> cmq ho trovato l'impostazione per il proxy in vbox...... avevo semplicemente un'idea sbagliata sulla gestione della rete su vbox. grazie lo stesso a tutti
<semenosda> vi saluto
<sambuco> ciao, ho il xterm che non supporta piu' i caratteri accentati ho provato a cambiare i locales da /etc/default/locale ma anche facendo un update-locales non succede niente
<sambuco> ho seguito questo howto http://askubuntu.com/questions/33025/locale-settings-are-not-right-how-can-i-reset-them
<sambuco> avete qualche aiuto ?
<sambuco> raga, mi date una mano a configurate i locales su xterm ?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho installato:  linux-source
<davegarath> sambuco, pastami ( su pastebin ) il risutlato di un  `locale -a' ed un `locale'
<sambuco> davegarath: http://pastebin.com/0T1B4cSw
<davegarath> sambuco, se fai un `export LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8' la situazione cambia ?
<sambuco> no
<sambuco> usando xterm apro e faccio export LC_ALL='it_IT.UTF-8'
<sambuco> ma non riesco a usare i caratteri accentati
<davegarath> cioè se fai una `echo città' cosa vedi al posto della à ?
<ceccog> buonasera a tutti prosegue il problema con skype su LUBUNTU, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<sacarde> che librerie ncurses devo instyallare per eseguire il menuconfig ?
<sacarde> mi da l'errore: Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again
<sacarde> ma ncurses-devel non c'e'
<ceccog> buonasera a tutti prosegue il problema con skype su LUBUNTU, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<akis24> ceccog: dalle impostazioni audio il microfono viene visto ?
<ceccog> audacity registra correttamente selezionando usb2.0 camera
<ceccog> si tratta di microfono integrato su web cam
<sambuco> davegarath: scusa leggo solo adesso, se faccio un: echo città su xterm leggo citt
<sambuco> il carattere accentato non viene proprio riconosciuto
<akis24> ceccog: apri il terminale e digita " alsamixer -v all " guarda se il volume del microfono se è basso ecc
<ceccog> allora con comando alsamixer vedo Mic 81 mic boos MM
<ceccog> il mio S.O. e' LUBUNTU
<akis24> ceccog:  seleziona mic bost
<akis24> ceccog:  e premi la m sulla tastiera
<akis24> ceccog: dovrebbe diventare 00 invece di mm
<ceccog> esiste anche mic sele con la dicitura mic2 eseguo lo stesso quello che mi hai descritto?
<akis24> e poi alza l'amplificazione e non chiudere il terminale ma premi esc per chiudere
<akis24> ceccog:  si
<ceccog> con M diventa 00 ma non mi permette di alzare con la freccia su
<akis24> ceccog: ma hai altri microfoni per caso ?
<ceccog> si ma non e' collegato al momento al pc
<akis24> ceccog:  l'altro quando lo inserisci funziona ?
<ceccog> no
<davegarath> sambuco, se rilanci `locale' dopo la export cosa ti dice ? dammi anche il risultato di `cat /etc/default/locale' e dammi anche l'output di `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<ceccog> pero' alsamixer vede mic mic boos e mic sele queste tre colonne
<ceccog> la prima a 80 la seconda e' quella che ora e' 00 e la terza ha solo un indicazione MIC2 in giallo
<akis24> ceccog: alza il volume su mic e mic bost
<ceccog> mic bost non me lo permette mic e' alzato
<Warlock_> Scusate se sono off-topic, mi potreste dire un canale IRC per Android?
<Warlock_> !android
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SmsNokiaAndroid
<mibofra> Warlock_, già provato /j #android ?
<Warlock_> mibofra, adesso provo
<mibofra> Warlock_, solitamente i canali che si cercano sono ovvi XD
<akis24> ceccog:  io non uso lubuntu  puoi controllare dalle impostazioni audio che sia selezionato correttamente il microfono
<ceccog> allora dai vari wiki segnalano l'uso di pulseaudio, e di eliminare un canale dx o sx dall' ingresso fatto ma non funziona
<ceccog> allora ho installato audacity
<kaubuntu> Ciao bella gente ubuntiana, mi sapreste dire perche' pur avendo sostituito il masterizzatore mi da sempre growth failure?
<ceccog> riesco a registrare voce con la web solo dopo avere selezionato come microfono usb2.0 web
<akis24> ceccog: su skype togli la spunta su Permetti a Skype di regolare automaticamente i livelli del mixer
<ceccog> fatto
<ceccog> ma nessun riscontro
<akis24> ceccog:  apri le impostazioni audio e controlla che cosa hai come uscita audio
<ceccog> allora alsamixer segnala via 8237 usb2.0 camera e SAA7134
<kaubuntu> quando si sostituisce un masterizzatore difettoso bisogna formattare il pc?
<ceccog> quella in uso e al momento via 8237
<akis24> ceccog: vai su impostazioni audio clicca col destro se hai l'icona dell'altoparlante
<ceccog> c'e'
<akis24> ceccog: cliccaci e apri le impostazioni audio
<ceccog> fatto
<kaubuntu> so che siete volontari e vi ringrazio, mi potreste pero' dare una risposta veloce per favore GRAZIE
<akis24> ceccog:  uscita che dispositivo hai  ?
<akis24> ceccog: e' ingresso ?
<ceccog> audio interno stereo analogico
<ceccog> in ingresso usb2.0 camera mono analogico
<ceccog> in uscita audio interno stereo analogico
<akis24> ceccog: se parli al microfono l'indicatore si muove ?
<ceccog> si
<vinci98l> kaubuntu~  non vedo il motivo per il quale dovresti formattare... hai cambiato masterizzatore te lo dovrebbe leggere
<jester-> kaubuntu: wodim -checkdrive
<akis24> ceccog: in uscita hai la possibilita' di selezionare stereo full duplex ?
<kaubuntu> wodim -checkdrive
<jester-> kaubuntu: cosa ripsonde
<mrleo4657> buongiorno
<ceccog> analogica  oppure mono analogica con e senza amplificazione, queste le possibilita'
<kaubuntu> Detected CD-R drive: /dev/sr0 Device type    : Removable CD-ROM Version        : 5 Response Format: 2 Capabilities   :  Vendor_info    : 'TSSTcorp' Identification : 'BDDVDW SN-506AB ' Revision       : 'SB00' Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW. Using generic SCSI-3/mmc DVD-R(W) driver (mmc_mdvd). Driver flags   : SWABAUDIO BURNFREE  Supported modes: PACKET SAO
<mrleo4657> in quale contesto
<vinci98l> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> kaubuntu: il sistrma lo vede che usi per pasterizzare e cosa masterizzi
<akis24> ceccog: provane una che non sia quella in uso.. e vedi se va'
<kaubuntu> bombono masterizzo mp4 in dvd
<mrleo4657> prova
<jester-> kaubuntu: con quale client
<mrleo4657> prova ad usare nero
<Dix78> mrleo4657 scrivi tutto su una frase altrimenti non si capisce cosa vuoi dire
<kaubuntu> ubuntu 1204
<mrleo4657> non riesco a capire
<jester-> kaubuntu: per client si intende il programma
<ceccog> scusa ma questa modifica in uscita, modifica l'uscita audio di qualsiasi suono di altri prg?
<kaubuntu> usavo BOMBONO
<jester-> kaubuntu: hai kde?
<akis24> ceccog: dovrebbe farlo si
<jester-> kaubuntu: k3b è il massimo
<kaubuntu> si anche se pero' non riesco a usarlo perche' la grafica e' troppo piccola
<mrleo4657> io ho ubuntu 12.10 su virtualbox e come sistema host ho windows 7 ho dedicato alla macchina 6 gb su una chiavetta usb dite che basta o devoa aumentare?
<jester-> kaubuntu: cioè?
<kaubuntu> k3b lo uso quando devo masterizzare data ma qui devo trasformare dei video da .mp4 in .vob
<ceccog> quindi se faccio queste prove dalle impostazioni di skype dovrei ottenerle solo da skype e nessun altro programma
<jester-> mrleo4657: virtual box e metti il sistema su usb?
<kaubuntu> kde ha caratteri piccolissimi non so come aumentarli
<akis24> ceccog: devi farle da impostazioni audio e controllare
<jester-> kaubuntu: impostazioni di sistema
<mrleo4657> si jester
<akis24> ceccog: tieni presente che a volte bisogna riavviare per vedere se funziona..
<mrleo4657> ma jester dici che basta 6 gb??
<jester-> mrleo4657: che senso ha avere virtualbox e installare si una usb
<jester-> mrleo4657: il sistema ne prende quasi 5
<ceccog> ok, mi faccio un po' di prove e vedo k succede, vado in off.. grazie per l'aiuto akis24 :-)
<akis24> ceccog: al limite non cambia nulla rimetti come era prima..
<akis24> ceccog: prego
<ceccog> perfetto
<kaubuntu> ah ok, quindi escludendo bombono e k3b un altro client che faccia dvd cosa mi consigli?
<mrleo4657> bsta 6 gb per installare?
<jester-> kaubuntu: sè sono piccoli i caratteri in k3b lo sono anche nelgi altri client, sistemali
<mrleo4657> jester bastano 6 gb si on no'''
<mrleo4657> ???
<davegarath> mrleo4657, per 7 6G sono un po' pochissimi :)
<kaubuntu> no su ubuntu 12.04 da dove scrivo sono normai
<jester-> mrleo4657: bastano ma ti rimane pochicssimo spazio oer i dati
<kaubuntu> ho 360gb di cui almeno 200 liberi devo pulire la cache per togliere l'errore growths oppure mi basta cambiare programma?
<jester-> kaubuntu:  nelle impostazioni caratteri dovresti avere la gestione qt
<mrleo4657> jester: no ma non mi serve per i dati uso mac su virtualbox per quello
<jester-> kaubuntu: prova col client di serie di gnome
<mrleo4657> ma voi avete ubuntu su pc????
<davegarath> mrleo4657, sulla chiavvetta ci vuoi metere linux o windows ? :)
<kaubuntu> ok che sarebbe?
<jester-> mrleo4657: scusa  a perchè installi su usb da vbox? tanto vale fare installazione normale su una usb e poi fare il boot da usb
<kaubuntu> brasero mi dava ugualmente errore
<mrleo4657> no ma su virtualbox perche' sulla chiavetta metto solo il file che si prende i 6 gb
<davegarath> jester-, però sarebbe alternativo e non complementare
<mrleo4657> jester spiegami cosa boot da usb??? ma poi si fanno casini???
<jester-> kaubuntu: il cdrom lo vede
<jester-> davegarath: ??
<kaubuntu> si
<davegarath> jester-, se fai boot da usb usi solo linux
<jester-> kaubuntu: qundi o sei tu che setti male il client o manva qualche plugin o lib
<davegarath> se usi vbox usi entramb in modo complementare
<mrleo4657> no ho bisogno di windows e poi chiedevo solo se mi bastano 6gb per installare ubuntu su usb
<jester-> davegarath: vero ma che senso ha avere vbox e installare su una usb il disco virtuale
<kaubuntu> puo' darsi come faccio a sapere cosa manca?
<sambuco> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649885/
<davegarath> io faccio il contrario ;) ed uso vbox con winxp su usb
<davegarath> ed è comodo
<jester-> hai 2 colli di bottiglia
<davegarath> perché me lo porto in giro
<davegarath> con usb3 manco ti accorgi di averlo in chiavetta
<jester-> davegarath: e devi trovare un pc son vbox installato?
<davegarath> beh sì ovvio ma dove lo porto di solito trovo sempre vbox
<leosacc> ciao
<mrleo4657> davegarath non ho piu' di 500mb su windows ed avedo libera la usb mi serve per una cosa di scuola.... ;)
<jester-> mrleo4657: mac con winz?
<jester-> o ho letto male sopra
<davegarath> mrleo4657, eh ?
<mrleo4657>  si mac su virtualbox
<davegarath> mrleo4657, cmq sia 6G per linux bastano
<jester-> kaubuntu: installa libdvdread4 libcss2
<davegarath> mrleo4657, ma sono pochini
<mrleo4657> niente ho liberato ed arrivo a 7.20 gb su usb davegarath
<davegarath> mrleo4657, dipende da cosa ci devi mettre su
<jester-> kaubuntu: dai  questo comando  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kaubuntu> ok poi devo riavviare?
<jester-> no
<jester-> provi a dare il dv
<mrleo4657> qnt ci vuole per installare???
<jester-> dipende dalla magana che hai
<jester-> da 15 minuti ad un'ora
<fulvioandrea> ciao a tutti
<davegarath> sambuco, hai anche provato ad exportrare LANG E LANGUAGE ?
<mrleo4657> 1ghz di potenza un po scarso vabbe ora vado ciao a tutti e grazie
<sambuco> sono gia' definite in /etc/default/locale
<kaubuntu> fatto "jester" ora devo riavviare?
<jester-> no
<davegarath> sambuco, sono d'accordo ma non le hai caricate in questa sessione :)
<sambuco> riprovo
<fulvioandrea> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 12.10, la prima volta che ho installato mancava completamente la barra di avvio e il layout delle finestre, ora sto reinstallando tenendo l'installazione precedente, facendo una specie di diff insomma,  e per una serie di packages mi dice you have held broken packages
<fulvioandrea> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<sambuco> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649906/
<kaubuntu> grazie provo
<sambuco> ancora niente, sospetto che sia un comportamento anomali di xterm vim e altri sw
<sambuco> magari qsa che centra con ibus
<sambuco> davegarath: faccio notare che con la stessa conf su archlinux mi funzionano le lettere accentate
<davegarath> sambuco, se apri vim e scrivi una accentata come si comporta ora ?
<sambuco> davegarath: caratteri strani tipo ÃÃ
<jester-> sambuco: non è che ti manca qualche carattere
<jester-> tipo ì 75 dpi
<sambuco> jester-: come lo controllo ?
<jester-> sambuco: da synaptic  per es
<sambuco> jester-: e' un pacchetto? come si chiama?
<jester-> ce ne sono una cinqauntina
<sambuco> se vuoi ti dico quali xfonts ho installati
<jester-> sambuco: non so poi cosa usi xterm
<sambuco> jester-: xterm
<jester-> sambuco: x fonts-75dpi fonts-75dpi-trnascoded
<jester-> xfont-base
<jester-> xfonts-encodings
<sambuco> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649950/
<jester-> xfonts-scalable
<jester-> e i 100dpi che sono di base
<sambuco> se controlli il link vedi quelli installati
<sambuco> e quelli che mi hai detto tu sono installati tutti
<jester-> ci sono
<jester-> sul sitema cosa è settato per carattere fisso
<sambuco> jester-:  come lo controllo ?
<jester-> sambuco: in gestione caratteri
<jester-> non so che de wm usi
<sambuco> jester-: non ho gestione caratteri, uso fluxbox
<jester-> non lo conosco
<jester-> sambuco: se su arch va bene controlla li che caratteri hai installato
<jester-> sambuco: non è escluso che sia fluxbox buggato su ubuntu
<sambuco> non credo che fluxbox non supporti i caratteri accentati
<sambuco> altrimenti non potrei fare questo: èèèèàààòòòùùù
<jester-> se è un bug ci sta tutto
<sambuco> solo che non posso farlo su xterm o su vim
<massy> salve
<sambuco> jester-: ho controllato i font su arch e a parte alcuni che non esistono su ubuntu, gli altri sono tutti installati
<jester-> sambuco: il file .bashrc?
<sambuco> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650000/
<goamon> ciao.
<jester-> sambuco: prova a mettere l'expot di cui sopra li dentro
<jester-> e controlla se quello di arch ha differenze
<goamon> conoscete un app di thunderbird con la quale posso sincronizzare il calendario di google?
<sambuco> jester-: vuoi che forzo in bashrc un export di LANG LANGUAGE e LC_ALL anche se ci sono già in /etc/default/locale ?
<sambuco> jester-: noto cha anche zenity non supporta le accentate
<sambuco> dev essere qsa di sistema
<sambuco> anche grafico
<jester-> sambuco: provare non costa niente
<jester-> sambuco: non è escluso che sia il tema
<sambuco> jester-: gtk-theme-name="MurrinaCrystal"
<jester-> sambuco: ne hai altri?
<sambuco> un paio
<jester-> prova a cambiare
<sambuco> nada
<jester-> sambuco: ho esaurito le ipotesi e di sicro se non un bug è una cazzata
<jester-> sicuro*
<sambuco> ok, grazie cmq
<enzotib> sambuco, Ctrl-sinistro sulla finestra di xterm, c'è UTF-8 encoding?
<enzotib> scusa Ctrl-destro
<sambuco> enzotib: e' uguale il control che scelgo appare sempre la stessa finestra nera
<sambuco> ho messo encoding
<sambuco> ma niente
<sambuco> se vuoi metto anche 8 bit
<enzotib> sambuco, ma dove?
<sambuco> su xterm
<enzotib> sambuco, ti appare il menù?
<sambuco> si un menu nero
<enzotib> sambuco, pgrep -fl xterm
<sambuco> posso incollarlo qui?
<sambuco> son 2 righe
<enzotib> sambuco, sì
<sambuco> $ pgrep -fl xterm
<sambuco> 13049 xterm -e screen -S irc irssi
<sambuco> 26841 xterm -e screen
<enzotib> sambuco, puoi provare con un xterm normale, senza screen?
<sambuco> stesso problema, output diverso
<sambuco> $ pgrep -fl xterm
<sambuco> 1842 xterm
<sambuco> 13049 xterm -e screen -S irc irssi
<sambuco> grazie per avermi fatto scoprire pgrep :)
<enzotib> sambuco, ma solo le accentate non vanno? i tasti della punteggiatura sono corretti?
<sambuco> si si i tasti e la punteggiatura sono tutti corretti
<enzotib> sambuco, e quando premi un'accentata cosa succede, scrive qualcosa?
<sambuco> su xterm non scrive nulla, su vim appare questa roba qui: Ãàà
<enzotib> sambuco, vim dentro a xterm, suppongo
<sambuco> yep
<enzotib> sambuco, echo $TERM
<sambuco> ma come ho detto prima anche jester- questo problema me lo fa anche con zenity
<sambuco> cmq
<sambuco> $ echo $TERM
<sambuco> xterm
<missmoni> oddio, mi sa che non ci capisco niente! :( scusate qualcuno potrebe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> sambuco, locale
<enzotib> sambuco, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | sambuco
<ubot-it> sambuco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sambuco> questi quelli che avevo gia' inviato a davegarath http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649906/
<sambuco> enzotib:  quello che mi appare adesso, facendo locale e' il primo che vedi
<darioromanista> ma la barra?
<enzotib> sambuco, che versione di ubuntu?
<sambuco> 12.04
<enzotib> sambuco, cat /etc/environment
<sambuco> vuoto
<sambuco> esiste ma e' vuoto
<enzotib> strano, dovrebbe esserci il PATH
<enzotib> sambuco, lsb_release -a
<darioromanista> ciao regà, che ne pensate di se faccio oltre a /, home e swap anche la partizione di dati in NTFS?? vi piace??
<sambuco> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650118/
<enzotib> darioromanista, la devi vedere anche da win?
<darioromanista> enzotib, sisi scusa, perchè faccio il dual boot
<enzotib> darioromanista, beh, in tal caso può essere accettabile
<enzotib> sambuco, cat ~/.profile
<davegarath> sambuco, mi fai un dpkg -l | grep font non vorrei che jester- fosse sulla strada giusta :)
<darioromanista> , enzotib  non è che devo vederla da wind assoltamente però sarebbe piu comodo avere tutti i dati nello stesso posto, così qualsiasi os accendo so dove trovare le mie cose a cui lavoro
<darioromanista> enzotib ma può presentare degli svantaggi;?
<enzotib> darioromanista, uhm, non credo
<darioromanista> , enzotib  e poi con la home che ci faccio?
<enzotib> darioromanista, la home contiene la configurazioni dell'utente, non deve necessariamente contenere i dati
<enzotib> darioromanista, e puoi sempre fare un link dalla partizione dati nella tua home
<darioromanista> ok e quindi quanto spazio gli serve enzotib ?
<enzotib> darioromanista, per home o dati?
<darioromanista> , enzotib  infatti mi interessava anche questo aspetto.. come la vedo poi da ubuntu senza dover ogni volta rimontare il disco?
<darioromanista> , enzotib dati
<enzotib> darioromanista, imposti il mount in fstab
<darioromanista> scusa cos'è?
<enzotib> darioromanista, è un file di configurazione di sistema che tiene traccia di tutti i filesystem da montare automaticamente al boot, o montabili in seguito con un comando semplificato
<sambuco> davegarath: dpkg -l | grep font >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650128/
<darioromanista> ah ok
<darioromanista> puoi spiegarmi come glielo dò?
<sambuco> enzotib: cat .profile >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650132/
<enzotib> darioromanista, ma fai prima l'installazione, no?
<jester-> darioromanista: eddai
<enzotib> sambuco, cat /etc/default/locale
<darioromanista> sì ma volevo prima capire come fare l'installazione, se con la partizione dati o no, e qindi volevo prima valiutare come veniva fuori, puoi quando ho deciso bene installo
<darioromanista> ciao jester- alla fine ho capito come fare con le partizioni ;)
<enzotib> darioromanista, io la uso sempre una partizione dati, ma in ext4, dato che non uso win
<sambuco> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650133/
<jester-> darioromanista: :D
<enzotib> darioromanista, perché preferisco avere le conf utente separate da installazione a installazione
<jester-> c'è un ottimo tools che legge le ext4 in winz
<darioromanista> ah ok
<darioromanista> come si chiama?
<jester-> linux reader
<jester-> ma non scirive
<darioromanista> ah e allora non me ne faccio nulla
<darioromanista> non c'è uno che scrive?
<jester-> ma non ti frega visto che linux scive ntfs
<jester-> darioromanista: ci copi e basta
<darioromanista> nono, perchè magari accedo da winzozz e devo lavorare su dei file che avevo lasciato su linux
<darioromanista> quindi a questo punto mi sa che l'ideale è la partzione dati in ntfs gisto?
<jester-> darioromanista: intendi partizine di scambio?
<enzotib> darioromanista, ma non avrai mica l'illusione di raggiungere la tua configurazione ideale alla prima installazione?
<darioromanista> perchè di scambio?? io intendo proprio dove salvare TUTTO
<jester-> darioromanista: la home deve essere ext4
<jester-> darioromanista: uso pure winz e non sento  la mancanza di scrivere in linux
<darioromanista> regà ma io uso già ubuntu,. solo che ora ho acquistato una nuova macchina e volevo metterlo in dual boot. sull'altra è in single boot
<jester-> darioromanista: se ricordo bene se vuoi tenere winz e la recovery non è che hai ampia scelta
<darioromanista> nono jester- infatti la recovery la levo
<davegarath> sambuco, mi fa strano ma se ti logghi in tty hai gli stessi problemi ?
<darioromanista> ho trovato il trcco per fare i dischi di ripristino infiniti.. quindi non serve.. non ho piu la limitazione di una sola copia
<sambuco> davegarath: no in tty va benissimo
<davegarath> sambuco, ah ecco :)
<davegarath> se no andavo ai matti
<davegarath> quindi o è un problema di xterm o di fluxbox
<davegarath> su irc le accentate vanno quindi mi pare un problema tutto di xterm
<jester-> davegarath: non farti venire le paranoie, una / una home e una swap
<jester-> stop
<enzotib> sambuco, fai uno screenshot?
<sambuco> di cosa?
<enzotib> sambuco, dell'xterm cattivo
<davegarath> jester-, immagino ce l'avessi con darioromanista
<enzotib> sambuco, magari con "vi" che mostra quei caratteri strani
<darioromanista> scusa jester- ho ricevuto una telefonata
<davegarath> sambuco, ti pesa molto installare un eterm e provare su eterm ?
<jester-> davegarath: il tab
<darioromanista> dicevamo, la reco  ery la levo tanto ormai posso farne l'ira di dio di schi di ripristino.. ma faccio i dati i ntfs o no?
<jester-> darioromanista:  non farti venire le paranoie, una / una home e una swap
<davegarath> jester-:  ;)
<darioromanista> diciamo che mi piace entrare da entrambi i sistema e troare tutto
<darioromanista> anzi, ancora meglio avere tutto su uno spazio.. perchè spesso capita che salvo dei file e poi non mi ricordo piu se erano in windows o linux e per ritroarli ci metto gli anni
<davegarath> sambuco, giusto per prova... non mi aspetto che risolva anzi... ma se fai un export TERM=linux su xterm cambia la cosa ?
<darioromanista> se pò fa na cosa del genere?
<darioromanista> jester-
<jester-> darioromanista: devi fare una partizione dati ntfs per conto suo ma sono paranoie
<sambuco> screenshot come richiesto: http://imgur.com/GsxlZ3b
<davegarath> darioromanista, se ti fai tante paranoie puoi anche installare ext3 per windows
<sambuco> ho installato eterm, ma non mi parte
<darioromanista> ma perchè è una cosa tanto strana??
<davegarath> sambuco, come non ti parte ?
<jester-> davegarath: inutile piu che strana
<sambuco> export TERM=linux non cambia la situazione
<davegarath> immaginavo
<darioromanista> puoi dirmi perchè?? almeno cerco di capire
<darioromanista> io piu che altro voleo farlo per un fatto di ordine.
<jester-> davegarath: unstalli grsynk e cincronizzi la documenti con quella winz
<davegarath> jester-, limati il tab :P
<sambuco> ah ok, non so perche' ma eterm ha un eseguibile con una maiuscola /usr/bin/Eterm
<jester-> davegarath: dovresti copiare i dati sulla condivisa, tanto vale fare un sync
<sambuco> cmq ho provato e non va neanche con eterm
<sambuco> niente vocali
<darioromanista>  sambuco scusa perchè?? non posso fare in modo che li salva direttamentre sulla condivisa?
<davegarath> ma scusa sambuco ma come client irc cosa usavi ?
<sambuco> davegarath: irssi
<jester-> enviroment lo hai sistemato?
<davegarath> che è command line se ricordo bene no?
<davegarath> da xterm lo lanci ?
<darioromanista>  davegarath  mi dai una mano?
<sambuco> davegarath: si
<davegarath> sambuco, sono perplesso
<sambuco> ]$ grep irssi  .fluxbox/keys
<sambuco> Mod4 Shift i    :Exec xterm -e "screen -S irc irssi"
<darioromanista> a regà come li devo mette sti dati?
<enzotib> darioromanista, fai una partizione dati ntfs
<davegarath> ah però usi screen
<enzotib> darioromanista, la monti in automatico
<jester-> darioromanista: da nessuna parte, nella home separata vanno
<enzotib> davegarath, e sopra ci metti Documenti, Scaricati, Immagini, Musica, etc
<sambuco> davegarath: uso screen per irssi cosi' posso collegarmi anche in remoto
<sambuco> ma il problema non e' irssi
<enzotib> davegarath, scusa, anche il mio tab va limato
<sambuco> sono le vocali in generale sul sistema
<enzotib> darioromanista, e sopra ci metti Documenti, Scaricati, Immagini, Musica, etc
<darioromanista> e poi c'è un mood per mandare ttto in automatico lì, tipo quando faccio screenshot o i file scaricati?
<davegarath> enzotib, devo leggere tutta la chat rossa :) mi fate colore :)
<darioromanista>  enzotib  grazie e come faccio a mandarci tutto in atomatico^?
<davegarath> sambuco, lo so ma mi fa strano che irsi vada bene
<enzotib> darioromanista, se le dir nella tua home le sostituisci con symlink alle dir in /media/dati il gioco è fatto
<davegarath> e vada bene anche in tty
<davegarath> sambuco, se lanci uno screen da xterm come va ?
<sambuco> davegarath: probabilmente si carica qsa di su, cmq adesso con tutti i test che mi avete fatto fare irssi non prende piu' le lettere accentate
<davegarath> stesso problema ?
<enzotib> davegarath, abbiamo provato anche un xterm senza screen
<darioromanista> enzotib ok grazie ma non è che così poi ci vanno anche i file di configurazione^?
<davegarath> enzotib, c'hai ragione
<sambuco> non credo che sia screen ragazzi, se volete riprovo..
<enzotib> darioromanista, i file di conf vanno in dir nascoste nella tua home
<sambuco> vi ripeto che anche zenity che e' grafico fa lo stesso gioco
<davegarath> sambuco, lo so, scusa sto un po' miagolando nel buio e sto cercando di raccogliere le idee
<sambuco> :)
<darioromanista> si lo so.. lo conosco ubuntu, ma non è che se faccio la cosa con symlink quello mi ci butta pure il file di config sulla NTFS?
<enzotib> sambuco, ce l'hai un altro wm?
<enzotib> darioromanista, ti ho spiegato
<davegarath> sambuco, hai modificato alla fine /etc/default/locale o era già così ?
<darioromanista> enzotib quindi quando faccio screenshot e download a tutto in automatico  su quelle cartelle in ntfs e invece i file di conf rimangono nella home giusto??
<darioromanista> dimmi se ho capito bene
<sambuco> davegarath: avevo provato a mettere i locales in italiano, ma non ci sono riuscito
<davegarath> sambuco, da quando abbiamo cominciato a pasticciare ( soprattutto con il reconfigure di locale ) tu non ti sei mai sloggato da x per "pulire" la sessione ?
<enzotib> darioromanista, se fai le cose giuste come ti ho spiegato, sì
<davegarath> sambuco, ma ora cosa contiene il /etc/default/locale ?
<darioromanista> enzotib, ma la copia poi resta una giusto?? non è che me li salva doppio, sia in hoome che poi in ntfs?
<sambuco> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650133/
<enzotib> darioromanista, forse non mi sono spiegato bene
<sambuco> non mi sono sloggato da X
<darioromanista> enztoib a questo punto se uso la partizione dati in questa maniera quanto devo farla grossa la home?
<davegarath> sambuco, ok ti secca sloggarti e riloggarti in x ? hai tanta roba aperta ?
<sambuco> sopravvivo
<enzotib> darioromanista, in genere non dovrebbe essere grande
<davegarath> la mia idea è che un reconfigure dei locale abbia ricompilato a dovere i locale utf8 e mofidicando i default dovresti ora loggarti con utf8 di default cosa che prima non avevi
<enzotib> darioromanista, a meno che non usi thunderbird con la posta
<davegarath> sambuco, io però tra 5 min devo evaporare :)
<enzotib> darioromanista, o roba tipo amule e delute
<enzotib> delluge*
<enzotib> deluge**
<sambuco> e allora vai davegarath continuiamo in settimana
<davegarath> sambuco, per se restarti ora ti aspetto :D
<sambuco> io intanto riavvioe riprovo domani
<davegarath> sono troppo curioso
<sambuco> ok allora mi sloggo
<davegarath> dai ti aspetto
<it-39> buonasera
<sambuco> èèèè
<davegarath> sambuco, non ti ho visto uscire che fai bluffi ? :)
<sambuco> te l'ho detto che uso screen :)
<darioromanista_> enzotib mi dici un numero?
<enzotib> darioromanista_, 47
<davegarath> però così non vale :D
<sambuco> la cosa figa e' che posso uscire dalla sessione grafica senza perdere i miei programmi
<davegarath> scherzi a parte ora un xterm nuovo che fa ?
<enzotib> davegarath, secondo me nemmeno ha ubuntu, forse sarà una bodhi linux
<darioromanista_> intrendevo unn numero da dare alla home in gb,. non che mi fischiano le orecchie
<davegarath> sisi
<sambuco> davegarath: ora funziona :)
<davegarath> screen è carino per quello
<davegarath> sambuco, e allora !
<sambuco> e allora era una cazzata !
<sambuco> ma non volevo riavviare
<enzotib> darioromanista_, quanto è grande il disco?
<davegarath> tante menate e bastava riavviare la sessione
<darioromanista_> 500gb
<enzotib> darioromanista_, quanto ha windows?
<davegarath> sambuco, era perché usavi un locale ISO standard e non UTF8
<darioromanista_> per ora tutto
<sambuco> davegarath: e però che caz
<davegarath> come le varie prove abbiamo compilato tutto a posto e settato di default
<darioromanista_> dici occupato?? tipo 70gb
<davegarath> ma la sessione X aveva ancora ISO e xterm ereditava
<sambuco> si ma a cosa servono comandi come update-locale, dpkg-reconfigure locales se poi devi riavviare?
<davegarath> questo è quello che mi sono immaginato io
<enzotib> darioromanista_, io dico 80win+10root+10home+400dati + spiccioli per swap
<davegarath> sambuco, devi riavviare la sessione
<sambuco> e cmq continuo a non vedere i caratteri in utf8
<davegarath> è come mettere un alias in che so .bashrc
<sambuco> porca paletta
<sambuco> ma questo lo vedo domani
<darioromanista_> ok grazie..
<davegarath> non andrà mai l'alias se non ti rilogghi
<davegarath> oppure non fai . .bashrc
<sambuco> davegarath: l'alias funziona se apri un altra shell
<davegarath> appunto
<sambuco> provare per credere
<davegarath> lo so
<sambuco> ma non ti devi sloggare
<sambuco> basta che carichi un altra shell
<davegarath> si ma certe cose si ereditano]
<sambuco> tipo la sfiga
<davegarath> :D
<davegarath> beh hai risolto con il logout no ?
<sambuco> in parte
<davegarath> vado a casa che sto facendo la muffa in ufficio
<sambuco> ok, io pure
<davegarath> la parte che non va scommetto che è sotto screen vero ?
<sambuco> no no
<sambuco> e' utf-8
<sambuco> ho un file che mi stamba questo
<davegarath> allora ti picchio :P
<sambuco> e è sotto screen vero ?
<sambuco> 20:06 < sambuco> no no
<sambuco> sorry
<sambuco> --
<sambuco> ?q?@s
<sambuco> riesci a leggerlo ?
<davegarath> no
<davegarath> penso che sia encodato male all'origine
<sambuco> esatto, e invece è leggibile da qualsiasi editor
<davegarath> bene
<davegarath> vediamo domani
<davegarath> :P
<sambuco> daje
<davegarath> ciao tutti
<sambuco> ciao
<darioromanista_> enzotib che etichetta je devo dà alla partizione dati?
<enzotib> darioromanista_, non serve
<darioromanista_> va bene grazie
<leosacc> buona serata a tutti
<mazzapeccuri> se ti sborro nel culo ti faccio uscire lo sperma dal naso,dioporco diocane figlio di puttana di un dio aspirante suicida a colpi di seghe.
<sole> problema non mi si rimuove wine dal terminale, come devo fare?
<enzotib> !dettagli | sole
<ubot-it> sole: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<sole> uso ubuntu 12.10, devo rimuovere wine dal terminale... inizia ad eliminare però me lo trovo ancora nel pc
<enzotib> sole, che significa "me lo trova"?
<sole> se vado nella home c'è ancora la sua icona e anche nel gestore pacchetti lo vedo ma non me lo elimina
<enzotib> sole, che devi cancellare la dir nascosta .wine nella tua home è pacifico, e la disinstallazione non lo può fare
<mibofra> sole, ma che ci sta a fare un'icona nella home? per la cartella : rm -r .wine
<bonacciahum> salve. Qualcuno mi spiega come mai ubuntu all'avvio non mostra la schermata tipica di grub con la lista di sistemi operativi?
<URUS> hai installato solo ubuntu ? o anche un altro os ?
<bonacciahum> URUS ho ubuntu, vecchie versioni del kernel di ubuntu, e archlinux (quest'ultimo è il problema)
<pook> Buona sera a tutti questa mattina ho acceso il pc ma mi compariva un messaggio di errore …. ora sn tornato a casa e ho riprovato ad accendere il pc ma non mi dava ancora errore allora ora lo acceso in LIVE DAL CD ma  quando provo ad entrare nel disco rigido hard disk mi da un errore scritto : ( Unable to mount 316 GB Volume) (Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-0582284e4bef: Command-line `mount -t "ext
<pook> e possibile recuperare  i file
<pook> ?
<pook> cioè documenti università
<pook> aiuto
<pook> Buona sera a tutti questa mattina ho acceso il pc ma mi compariva un messaggio di errore …. ora sn tornato a casa e ho riprovato ad accendere il pc ma non mi dava ancora errore allora ora lo acceso in LIVE DAL CD ma  quando provo ad entrare nel disco rigido hard disk mi da un errore scritto : ( Unable to mount 316 GB Volume) (Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-0582284e4bef: Command-line `mount -t "ext
<pook> c'è qualcuno
<Dix78> !nessuno | pook
<ubot-it> pook: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pook> lo scritto
<Dix78> pook  è una chat ma ci vuole pazienza per avere le risposte ;)
<pook> ok riscrivo la domanda
<pook> vi e  arrivata
<pook> ?
<pook> Buona sera a tutti questa mattina ho acceso il pc ma mi compariva un messaggio di errore …. ora sn tornato a casa e ho riprovato ad accendere il pc ma non mi dava ancora errore allora ora lo acceso in LIVE DAL CD ma  quando provo ad entrare nel disco rigido hard disk mi da un errore scritto : ( Unable to mount 316 GB Volume) (Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-0582284e4bef: Command-line `mount -t "ext
<Dix78> si ma non ripeterla.
<pook> ecco la mia domanda ragazzi/e
<pook> ok
<pook> dix78 mi puoi aglitare
<pook> aiutare
<pook> ?
<Dix78> pook hai provato a montare il disco manualmente?
<pook> no
<pook> un rg su questa chat mi scarico un programma sul mio pc
<Dix78> da uno sguardo a questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ext4
<pook> lo feci entrare con teamviver
<pook> e poi entro nel prom dei comandi
<pook> nel teminale
<pook> ma io nn lo so fare
<Guest308> pook, ahahah una decisione molto saggia!
<Dix78> pook fai l'università e non arrivi a capire che non si deve usare teamviewer? sono programmi pericolosi
<pook> e dopo funziono bene
<pook> hahaha sorry
<pook> nn sn italiano
<enindel> posso chiedere aiuto per una cosetta'
<enindel> ?
<mibofra> enindel, certo fa pure :)
<enindel> buongiorno non so se posso chiedere assistenza ho avuto un problema dove posso chiedere? questo e' il problema grazie mille  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: exception occurred in JNI_OnLoad at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Unknown Source) at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source) at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source) at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source) a
<pook> ma ki puo entrare nel mio pc e vedere cosa ah
<pook> ?
<enindel> mi succede quando cerco di far partire un gioco
<Dix78> pook leggi la guida, usa una traduzione nella tua lingua ma non far entrare nessuno nel pc. E' PERICOLOSO !
<pook> ok
<mibofra> enindel, quale applicazione?
<mibofra> pook, se ti fidi io XD
<pook> pero quando entrarono poi il pc a finzionato benissimo
<mibofra> posso confermarti tutti in canale che non ho cattive intenzioni XD
<pook> vedrò come fare
<Guest308> enindel, ti manca qualche libreria
<Guest308> enindel, che gioco è?
<enindel> allora
<enindel> cavolo lo ho cancellato
<enindel> era epic inventor o qualcosa di simile
<enindel> sisi epicinventor
<Guest308> enindel, 64 bit?
<enindel> ubuntu si
<Guest308> enindel, ti manca la libreria libxtst
<enindel> cavolo che efficiente... come hai fatto a capirlo? =) ... cosi imparo qualcosa anche io =) ... e dove la posso trovare?
<Guest308> sudo apt-get install libxtst6 libxtst6-dev
<enindel> ok provo adesso e ti faccio sapere
<Guest308> enindel, maledetto java
<Guest308> enindel, aspè
<mibofra> Guest308, purtroppo gira dovunque (java) XD
<enindel> dimmi
<Guest308> mibofra, si :D
<Guest308> mibofra, lo maledico sempre, anche se lo uso ogni giorno
<Guest308> enindel, devi assicurarti che i file .so che ti servono
<mibofra> pesante come montagne XD
<Guest308> si trovino nel giusto percorso dopo l'installazione
<mibofra> poi se lo accoppi con flash fai la frittata ed è finita XD
<URUS> ciao ragazzi
<URUS> mi sapete dire come usare wine ?
<URUS> per un file esseguibile ?
<enindel> ok lo sto riscaricando perche l'aevo cancellato...... ma non c'era nessuna installazione
<mibofra> URUS: la via più breve e che funziona al 101% :)) : su un terminale: wine /patch/all'eseguibile.exe
<Guest308> enindel, nel frattempo scariche le librerie
<URUS> mibofra: mi da una mano non riesco proprio
<mibofra> URUS, apri un emulatore di terminale, cerca terminale tra le applicazioni
<URUS> lo devo mettere nella cartelle /patch/ ? dove si trova
<mibofra> sposta il file exe nella tua home
<mibofra> dai wine nomefile.exe
<mibofra> così dovrebbe essere più semplice :))
<URUS> ho gia provato
<URUS> ma non va
<enindel> cercando le librerie mi da questo :: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libxtst6-dev pietro@u410:~$ ^C pietro@u410:~$
<mibofra> URUS, allora non è un eseguibile per wine
<mibofra> *wine/windows
<mibofra> enindel, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get installll libxtst6-dev
<mibofra> enindel, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxtst6-dev
<Guest308> sudo apt-get install libxtst6 libxtst-dev
<mibofra> avevo messo due elle di troppo XD
<URUS>  mi dice wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Guest308> mibofra, libxtst-dev senza il 6
<mibofra> Guest308, apt-get install libxtst-dev (o libxtst6-dev quando disponibile) si porta dietro anche libxtst6
<mibofra> URUS, beh qella è una cosa "simpatica" XD (che applicazione è? )
<Guest308> mibofra, :D
<enindel> bene
<URUS> credo sia fatta in vb.net
<URUS> mibofra:
<mibofra> URUS, anche se installi mono per windows su wine l'app non andrà , assicurato
<mibofra> puoi provare a vedere se te la legge mono
<mibofra> mono eseguibile.exe
<mibofra> se non hai mono
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install mono
<Guest308> enindel, finito? Funziona?
<enindel> no ragazzi anche con le librerie che mi avete detto non cambia niente stesso problema
<URUS> mibofra: non mi va ne con mono
<Guest308> ecco
<mibofra> URUS, allora puoi levarci mano
<Guest308> enindel, devi spostare alcuni file
<mibofra> sorry
<mibofra> enindel, hai le runtime 6 o 7 installate?
<URUS> -.-
<enindel> come ?
<enindel> come faccio a vederlo?
<Guest308> cerca dove si trova libXtst6
<Guest308> libXtst.so.NUMEROVERSIONE
<mibofra> enindel, gestore dei pacchetti?
<Guest308> enindel, sposta quel file in libs/i386
<enindel> scusate, ma con la ricerca quella solita perche non mi trova cioè trova sepre quello che cerco anche se scrivo libXtst.so.NUMEROVERSIONE proprio numeroversione
<Guest308> ahahah
<Guest308> enindel
<Guest308> numeroversione l'ho scritto io
<Guest308> dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo libXtst.so.6.1.0
<Guest308> dipende dalla versione
<jester-> enindel:  nei repo sta col nome proprio non con .soe mai in maiuscolo
<enindel> sisi infatti =) ok no adesso ho capito cercavo male
<emanuele_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Guest308> !chiedi | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !qualcuno | emanuele_
<ubot-it> emanuele_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest308> ahahah ho imparato anche io i comadi del bot
<Guest308> anche se qualcuno è più indicata... LOL
<enindel> ne ho trovati de uno e' quello che dici tu e un'altro e' come dici t ma solo .6
<enindel> quale prendo?
<Guest308> enindel puoi scrivere i nomi dei file in questione
<Guest308> credo di non aver capito
<jester-> enindel:  se è di versone superiore va bene, sempre che la appa che lo usa sia seria
<Guest308> jester-++
<enindel> libXtst.so e poi prosegue una e' .6 e l'altra .6.1.0
<Guest308> si trovano in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ ???
<emanuele_> appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta , il pc scalda troppo!! la cpu schizza a valori altissimi con solamente mozilla aperto !!!
<emanuele_> non so dove mettere le mani, qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<emanuele_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Guest308> emanuele, non mettere le mani, potresti scottarti!
<emanuele_> gia mi sono scottato ahahaha
<Guest308> ahahah
<emanuele_> come posso risolvere ?
<Guest308> killall plugin-container
<Guest308> ahahah
<enindel> e ne ho 2 di i386-linux-gnu
<emanuele_> piu che altro il tavolo ... tra un po prende fuoco , è pure in legno , brucia bene ahaha
<enindel> no non sono li
<Guest308> dove sono?
<Guest308> emanuele, apri una shell, lancia top e vedi cos'è che vuol trasformare il tuo pc in una piastra
<enindel> sono in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<jester-> enindel: che versione hai installato
<jester-> enindel/ops/ emanuele_  che versione hai installato
<emanuele_> 32 bit   12.10
<jester-> emanuele_:  senti girare la ventola?
<emanuele_> non so veramente dove mettere le mani , è la prima volta che metto le mani su ubuntu!!!!
<emanuele_> si funziona perfettamente il pc , con windows non avevo nessun tipo di problema
<jester-> emanuele_: se scalda dovrebbe essere l'acpi del tuo bios non linx digeribile
<emanuele_> ho installato la 32 bit   12.10
<enindel> no ragazzi ho sostituito il file ma ancora lo stesso problema
<emanuele_> okay , come posso risolvere ?
<Guest308> enindel, aspè cosa hai fatto???
<jester-> emanuele_:  al boot pigi e  vai sulla riga con quiet splash e aggiungi: acpi=force irqpoll   quindi F10 per partire, se funza lo si rende definitivo
<enindel> ho sostiruito il file in i386-linux-gnu
<emanuele_> jester scrivimi nel dettaglio perche e la prima volta che mi trovo di fronte a ubuntu !!  grazie per la pazienza ...
<jester-> enindel: a quale pro, non si dovrebbe pacioccare li dentro
<Guest308> enindel, non dovevi sostituire nulla
<emanuele_> devo riavviare il pc e aprire il bios?
<jester-> emanuele_: ho scritto nel dettaglio
<jester-> emanuele_: quando accendi lo vedi il menu o hai segato pure tu winz
<emanuele_> quando accendo il pc parte immediatamente la schermata viola e parte ubuntu
<Guest308> enindel, copialo semplicemente in /libs/i386
<enindel> cioe scusa non ho sostitito ho copiato ... lo cancello
<enindel> ?
<jester-> enindel: installando un libreira apt la mette dove deve andare
<jester-> Guest308: stai dando consigli non coerenti
<emanuele_> comunque si credo proprio di aver segato windows ahah
<enindel> sisi
<enindel> lo copiato li
<jester-> Guest308: è comunque una cazzata
<jester-> a cosa gli serve
<jester-> !amefunza
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amefunza'
<jester-> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<jester-> Guest308: di sicuro un gioco non ufficiale da repo
<enindel> devo darvi il lik del gioco?
<enindel> http://www.epicinventor.com/
<jester-> enindel: vai in chat che qui la policy è: assistenza solo per app ufficiali
<enindel> non so se puo servire
<jester-> oppure fatr un pvt
<jester-> fate
<emanuele_> jester non vedo nessun menu all'avvio del pc , parte immediatamente ubuntu
<jester-> emanuele_: devi pigiare a ripetizione il tasto shift
<jester-> maiusc
<enindel> ok cosa intendete per app ufficiali? posso srivervi in pvt a voi?
<jester-> Guest308: sono le regole
<jester-> enindel:  app applicazioni
<emanuele_> ok jester premo shift a ripetizione prima che parta ubuntu e mi appare questo menu giusto ?
<emanuele_>  una volta avviato il menu che faccio?
<jester-> si
<jester-> pigi il tasto e
<emanuele_> e basta ?
<jester-> va in edit, cerchi la riga con quiet splash
<jester-> !irc | Guest308
<ubot-it> Guest308: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> Guest308: entrando le accetti
<enindel> ahhh non ufficiale nel senso che non è nelle cose quasi preinstallate di ubuntu?
<emanuele_> ok grazie jester , mi sto appuntando tutto prima di riavviare
<emanuele_> una volta trovata la riga?
<jester-> emanuele_:  dopo quiet splash spazio e aggiungi: acpi=force  spazio irqpoll
<jester-> emanuele_: quindi F10 per fare il boot
<jester-> emanuele_: se funza lo si rende definitivo
<emanuele_> ok ok provo subito !! grazie ancora
<URUS> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables.........aito
<URUS> aiuto
<jester-> URUS: non tutto è compatibile con wine
<jester-> vai sul sito che c'è la losta
<jester-> lista
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-27
<emanuele> jester rieccomi
<jester-> che fa
<emanuele> appena lho fatto il pc mi si è spento di botto da solo... credo che sia andato in protezione un altra volta per via del troppo calore...
<emanuele> adesso non lo so , sto vedendo come si comporta
<emanuele> il sistema operativo sembra reattivo e la temperatura ancora normale
<emanuele> comunque correggimi se sbaglio ... alla fine della riga dopo la parola quiet splash mi ricordo che c'era uno /  e poi un altra parola ... io alla fine della riga ho messo uno spazio e ho scritto acpi=force irqpoll  . giusto ?
<jester-> apri un po di roba
<jester-> emanuele:  si ma non è definitivo
<jester-> si deve moficare un file e aggiornare grub o si deve fare tutte le volte
<jester-> emanuele: che pc è
<emanuele> comunque niente, solita storia ... gia la cpu è alta e il pc gia sta scaldando ... comunque forse perche come hai detto tu non è definitivo , e dopo il crash avrei dovuto rifarlo ... allora riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<emanuele> è un packard bell easynote
<jester-> emanuele: riavvia e riprova
<emanuele> va bene , a dopo
<emanuele_> sempre caldo... e lento di conseguenza , molto poco reattivo
<emanuele_> stavolta ho fatto tutto bene e non si è spento
<emanuele_> con windows rispondeva all'istante ai comandi e non riscaldava cosi tanto , non capisco ...
<emanuele_> se metto sottosopra il pc e ci metto una pentola piena d'acqua , posso cuocerci le uova
<emanuele_> è veramente bollente , infatti spesso va in protezione e si spegne
<emanuele_> volevo cominciare a fare un po di pratica con ubuntu , ma se non risolvo questo problema è gia tanto se riesco a tenere aperto mozilla ... :(
<jester-> emanuele_: prova la live della 13.04
<jester-> kernel 3 versioni superiore è facile che abbia il driver per il tuo acpi
<jester-> emanuele_:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<emanuele_> ok grazie mille!!
<enzotib> buongiorno
<shaquile> buongiorno
<ciccio> per cortesia vorrei sapere come fare a ricevere un file da smartfhon tramite bluetooh
<enzotib> ciccio, il pc è dotato di bluetooth, vero?
<ciccio> no esterno a porta usb
<enzotib> ciccio, è equivalente
<enzotib> ciccio, ti appare una B in alto a destra, nella barra?
<ciccio> cioe' nella lancher
<enzotib> ciccio, dove sta l'icone per regolare il volume e l'icone per connettersi alle reti wireless
<ciccio> si appare il simbolo de bluethoo
<enzotib> ciccio, sul telefono hai acceso il bluetooth? hai impostato che sia visibile agli altri?
<ciccio> certo
<enzotib> ciccio, se clicchi sulla B c'è un menu, tra cui "Setup New Device"
<enzotib> (o qualcosa di simile, magari in italiano, non so)
<ciccio> un attimo che mi sposto per collegarlo
<ciccio> scusami allora compare invia a dispositivo eplora file su dispositivo
<enzotib> ciccio, Imposta nuovo dispositivo non c'è?
<ciccio> certo gia' impostato
<enzotib> ciccio, e allora qual è il problema?
<TaLaDoU> ciccio, ti compare il nome del dispositivo nel menù?
<ciccio> si compare pero il problema e che posso solo ricevere file da pc ma non inviarlo al pc
<TaLaDoU> ciccio, controlla i settaggi sul cellulare
<ciccio> tipo?
<TaLaDoU> vedi sul menù bt del cel se ci sono dei settaggi
<TaLaDoU> ciccio, insomma devi smanettare dal cel mi sa
<ciccio> non so dove si trovano e quali sono i settaggi
<ciccio> e un s3 comunque
<TaLaDoU> ciccio, leggiti il manuale del cel non credo che qui si dia supporto per questo
<ciccio> ma scusa i settaggi cosa sono
<TaLaDoU> -.-
<TaLaDoU> impostazioni
<enzotib> ciccio, su un vecchio galaxy S ho Impostazioni->Wireless e Rete->Impostazioni Bluetooth
<TaLaDoU> ecco
<ciccio> ci sono gia' sul blu..pero il problema e che nel simbolo della b in alto sul pc non ce la voce ricevi un file ecco
<TaLaDoU> ciccio, devi inviare il file dal cel e quindi accettarlo da pc
<LUG92> W linux!!!!
<ciccio> certo
<TaLaDoU> dal cel vedi il pc?
<ciccio> si
<TaLaDoU> allora non vedo problemi
<TaLaDoU> (o almeno non capisco il tuo)
<ciccio> comunque grazie tante ci sentiremo magari quando avro piu' tempo quando vavo a inviare con condivisione bluetho mi appare condivisione fallita
<TaLaDoU> ora esci con la condivisione? non era invio di file?
<ciccio> e allora quale
<ciccio> buona giornata
<Mugghi> salve
<JOOHN> a te
<jester-> 'ngiorni
<davegarath> hola
<zord> ciao a tutti
<zord> sono alla prima esperienza ubuntu
<zord> fantastico
<zord> c'è qualcuno
<zord> ?
<TaLaDoU> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DoctorD90> Salve! Ho qulache problema con i symlink
<DoctorD90> Qualcuno on per aiutarmi? :)
<davegarath> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davegarath> DoctorD90: fai la tua domanda
<zord> come state tutto bene
<sambuco> esiste un comando che mi ritorna il path assoluto di un file ?
<zord> o siete troppo presi
<jester-> !chat | zord
<ubot-it> zord: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zord> ok
<davegarath> sambuco, di un comando in path ?
<davegarath> per quello c'è which
<zord> power script per ubunte c'è qualcosa
<sambuco> which funziona solo per la roba in PATH
<davegarath> sì
<TaLaDoU> sambuco, prova locate
<davegarath> per usare locate server un updatedb ( non è "real time" )
<sambuco> se io ho un mio script copiato in 5 directory diverse con lo stesso nome
<sambuco> io sono nella dir corrente e faccio <comando> mioscript.sh
<sambuco> e lui mi restituisce il path assoluto tipo /opt/my/script/mioscript.sh
<sambuco> il contrario di basename
<sambuco> esiste?
<davegarath> pwd ? :)
<TaLaDoU> ?
<davegarath> sambuco, stai parlando di hardlink ?
<sambuco> pwd da solo la dir locale
<jester-> sambuco:  ./mioscript
<sambuco> no, no davegarath hai presente basename ?
<davegarath> sambuco, non ti seguo
<davegarath> sambuco, si
<sambuco> ok, basename ritorna solo il nome del file
<sambuco> ma non il pwd che c'è prima
<davegarath> sì
<sambuco> se voglio il path completo devo dare pwd
<sambuco> e poi metterci dopo il nome del file
<davegarath> si
<sambuco> per velocizzare non e' che esiste un comando ( a me sconosciuto) che restituisce il path assoluto?
<sambuco> quindi FILE="$(pwd)/$(basename mioscript.sh)"
<DoctorD90> ...se cerchi su google trovi
<davegarath> no ma non capisco il problema a cosa ti serve il path assoluto ?
<DoctorD90> Una porzione d script
<sambuco> per uno script davegarath
<DoctorD90> Ke ti restituisce proprio t u tto il patg :)
<DoctorD90> L'ho cercato pure io qualche sett fa
<davegarath> sambuco, immaginavo :) ma perché ti server tirare fuori il path assoluto nel tuo script ? :)
<davegarath> cosa devi fare nel tuo script perché ti risulta così importante determinare il path assoluto ? e perché non va bene montarlo con pwd ? :)
<sambuco> beh, davegarath se tu fai uno script che usa un path relativo allora lo puoi lanciare solo nella dir corrente
<sambuco> mentre se hai un path assoluto sei indipendente e puoi lanciarlo dove vuoi
<sambuco> quindi è buona norma quando si scrive codice usare path assoluti
<davegarath> ok in genere io so a priori dove stanno le cose e le variabilizzo in testa
<DoctorD90> Se m dai qualche minuto vedo d trovartelo :)
<davegarath> cmq dirname può fare al caso tuo ?
<davegarath> ma non ha molto senso
<davegarath> sambuco, continuo a non capire :) e di script ne scrivo parecchi
<sambuco> davegarath: dirname restituisce solo la dir di quello script poi ci devi attaccare il nome del file
<davegarath> certo infatti dirname nasce per avere il nome della dir con cui lavorare in seguito
<sambuco> davegarath: se uso dirname devo fare: FILE="$(dirname myscript.sh)/$(filename myscript.sh)"
<sambuco> e' un po' macchinoso
<davegarath> continuo a non capire cosa vuoi fare
<sambuco> davegarath: se uso dirname devo fare: FILE="$(dirname myscript.sh)/$(basename myscript.sh)"
<davegarath> ok ma 1) perché non fail FILE=/il/mio/path/ilfile.sh ?
<enzotib> sambuco, dove sia uscita questa "buona norma" non si sa
<sambuco> perchè lo script e' multipiattaforma e quindi ha diversi path a seconda di dove gira
<enzotib> sambuco, allora si fa un file di configurazione, non si dipende assolutamente da dove sta lo script
<davegarath> 2) se proprio sei pigro che non vuoi mettere staticamente il path a mano e presumiamo che lo script sia nella wd perché non usare FILE=$( pwd )/ilfile.sh ?
<sambuco> enzotib: non si scrive codice con path relativo, senno devi stare dentro la dir per far girare il tuo script
<davegarath> sambuco, allora usa le variabili no ?
<sambuco> davegarath: facendo come dici tu il pwd non mi restituisce quello che voglio
<sambuco> ma mi restituisce la dir dove sono io non dove è lo script
<davegarath> FILE=$DIR_PER_DISTRO/ilfile.sh
<davegarath> esatto
<sambuco> se io sono in /home/
<sambuco> e lo script e' in /opt/scripts/
<davegarath> eh
<sambuco> e io faccio $(pwd)/ilfile.sh
<davegarath> allora FILE=/opt/script/ilfile.sh
<sambuco> mi torna /home/ilfile.sh
<davegarath> certo
<davegarath> mi manca sempre un pezzo
<davegarath> non sai dove sia ilfile.sh ?
<davegarath> hai un problema alla base :D
<davegarath> se è in PATH puoi usare which
<davegarath> se non sai dov'è proprio devi cercarlo prima
<davegarath> se è in una posizione probabile puoi cilclare le possibilità
<davegarath> in un test -f per esempio
<davegarath> è questo che non capisco :)
<enzotib> sambuco, $0
<sambuco> $0 funziona se e' lo stesso script
<DoctorD90> Eccomi...un minuto ke cerco :)
<davegarath> sambuco, sono duro di comprendonio :) se hai voglia di farmi capire forse riesco a darti una mano
<enzotib> anche l'ultima risposta a me è alquanto sibillina
<sambuco> davegarath: ci provo
<sambuco> con calma da capo
<sambuco> all'interno di uno script devo sapere il path assoluto di un certo file
<sambuco> il file non e' un eseguibile che sta in PATH
<davegarath> ma non sai proprio dove sia ?
<sambuco> su ogni host dove gira il file puo' essere in una dir diversa
<davegarath> o supponi che sia in una lista di possibilità ?
<DoctorD90> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/59895/can-a-bash-script-tell-what-directory-its-stored-in
<sambuco> sto cercando un comando simile a basename che pero' fa il contrario di basename
<enzotib> e infatti nelle note parla di $0, se è questo che vuole
<enzotib> comunque il requisito non si è ancora capito, permettimi
<sambuco> ok, penso che risolvero' usando dirname e basename insieme
<DoctorD90> Nn m ricordo bn se era proprio qst , ma c si avvicina molto
<DoctorD90> Sambuco, guarda il link....
<sambuco> sto guardando DoctorD90
<DoctorD90> Ke restituisce la variable con settato il patj
<davegarath> sambuco, per me continua a non avere senso :) secondo me è un po' un ufficio complicazione affari semplici ma penso che mi mancano ancora degli elementi :)
<sambuco> :)
<sambuco> direi che e' mia norma cercare di semplificare le cose quando posso
<sambuco> ma di solito la ricerca degli strumenti per semplificare le cose e' molto complessa
<davegarath> sambuco, IMHO le stai complicando
<sambuco> credo che non esiste un comando equivalente a dirname+basename in unix
<davegarath> sambuco, perché non ha senso
<davegarath> :)
<davegarath> prendi per esempio i ./configure dei vari pacchetti che ri predispongono alla compilazione
<davegarath> è un esempio di script che ha bisogno di alcuni elementi prerequisiti ma non sa dove siano nell'ambiente
<davegarath> il lavoro che fa è quello di cercarle all'interno di assunzioni oppure ci sono script che non trovando quello che cercano le chiedono ( dopo n tenativi ) all'utente finale
<davegarath> in prompt
<davegarath> questo se non so dove sono le cose a priori
<davegarath> se so dove sono le posso variabilizzare
<davegarath> in base all'ambiente
<sambuco> davegarath: ad esempio https://github.com/IgnorantGuru/udevil/blob/master/configure
<davegarath> eh
<DoctorD90> Ao
<URUS> ao
<sambuco> no, e' bordello il configure, mi son perso..
<sambuco> cmq dai raga era una curiosità, mi tengo il mio script così
<URUS> :)
<sambuco> uso dirname e basename come due amici di gioco e va bene lo stesso
<davegarath> contento tu :)
<sambuco> direi che i problemi sono altri che ottimizzare il codice con una riga in meno
<enzotib> che anche quelli andrebbero evitati
<enzotib> (intendo dirname e basename)
<davegarath> sambuco, non per forza una riga in meno = meglio. se fosse così avremmo script in una riga sola :P
<davegarath> ed illeggibili
<davegarath> prendi i sorgenti di qmail per esempio e confrontali con quelli di postfix
<DoctorD90> Allora, il mio problema è: un bot scrive un file nella cartella /home/doctor/wolf/file.txt . Non può nella cartella /var/www/ xke ovviamente nn ha i xmessi. Ora ho fatto un symlink (ln -s /home/.../file.txt /var/www/file.txt). Il mio problema è ke ancora ora, se provo a raggiungere l'indirizzo, mi da errore xD (ehito.tk/JPRaw.txt)
<davegarath> per me i sorgenti di qmail sono l'esempio del codice scritto MALE :P
<davegarath> DoctorD90, usi apache ? devi abilitare il follow symlink
<DoctorD90> ...ah...e cm se fa? XD
<enzotib> !italiano | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<DoctorD90> Sorry! Sono da cell e sono abituato ad usarle, cercherò di evitarle
<URUS> ragazzi ci siete ancora ?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, dipende dalla configurazione, se è ipbased o namebased ( usando i virtual host ) in ogni caso nella direttiva che ospita la Directory generalmente viene indicata se può o non può seguire i symlink
<URUS> come si fanno gli script su ubuntu ?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<DoctorD90> Con il bash solitamente urus :)
<DoctorD90> Grande *-*
<URUS> DoctorD90: e dove trovo tutti i comandi del bash ?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory
<URUS> tipo come si fanno le condizioni
<URUS> variabili
<URUS> e cosi via
<URUS> tipo un tutorial ce ?
<davegarath> URUS, cercato bash scripting howto su google
<sambuco> URUS: http://www.infis.univ.trieste.it/AppuntiLinux/a270.html
<URUS> sambuco: davegarath: grande gazie  ,
<davegarath> DoctorD90, cmq io ti sconsiglio il link simbolico
<davegarath> sarebbe meglio creare una dir ad-hoc in /var/www es /var/www/wolf e dare la write al bot
<davegarath> es. chown doctor:doctor /var/www/wolf
<DoctorD90> 1. http://superuser.com/questions/244245/how-do-i-get-apache-to-follow-symlinks (stavo tentando qst)
<DoctorD90> 2.e cs faccio con chown? :)
<DoctorD90> Do i permesi d scrittura all'utente doctor (quindi il bot ke gira come processo di doctor)
<DoctorD90> E dico al bot d scrivere li?
<davegarath> è una soluzione
<davegarath> oppure crei un utente ad-hoc
<davegarath> chown è un comando che serve a cambiare le ownership di un file
<mikunos> Buongiorno Ubuntiani!
<DoctorD90> No, perché quando faccio il backup dei file, preferivo averli tutti nella cartella del bot
<DoctorD90> Ciao mikunos :)
<mikunos> Sto rimbambendo con l'installazione del software Git in Ubuntu
<mikunos> mi potete dare una mano?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, se preferisci averle in home non c'è problema ed anche qua hai diverse soluzioni
<DoctorD90> Tipo?
<davegarath> o fai un symlink come dicevamo sopra
<davegarath> oppure puoi fare un alias
<DoctorD90> Oltre al symlink che mi hai sconsigliato (penso per sicurezza)
<mikunos> ecco che guaio vedo http://pastie.org/7136074
<DoctorD90> E la differenza? :)
<davegarath> DoctorD90, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html#alias
<davegarath> DoctorD90, studiati apache se vuoi usarlo
<DoctorD90> ....davrgarath io uso le impostazioni dell'immagine del server, perché ahime ho troppo da fare xP ...
<DoctorD90> Ma comunque l'alis posso runnarlo da terminale e basta?
<davegarath> mikunos: prova un apt-get update prima ( in ogni caso mi pare che ci siano troppe ppa: pulisci tutto magari )
<DoctorD90> O ho visto male?
<mikunos>  davegarath: come?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, è una conf di apache, devi modificare la conf e riavviare apache,  hai i privilegi di root per farlo ?
<alex4> ciao ragazzi, sono giorni che scarico Lubuntu ma non riesco a scaricare l'iso corretta! L'MD5 è sempre diverso, sapreste indicarmene uno corretto?
<davegarath> DoctorD90, banalmente aggiungi Alias /wolf /home/doctor/wolf e tutto il contenuto di nella wolf della tua home sarà visibile al pubblico
<DoctorD90> Ah ok, devo farlo così. Ok bella. Allora penso ke non editerò apache, ed userò la cartella... Ho già una ideuzza...doppio scrivo il file...così sto sereno :)
<DoctorD90> In teoria lo potrei addare da webmin, ma preferisco nn toccare i conf
<DoctorD90> Meno tocco meglio.è xP
<DoctorD90> Userò il chown :)
<DoctorD90> Devo sl editare gli script del bot :)
<davegarath> al max se puoi vuoi backuppare tutto dalla tua home puoi fare il contrario e linkare in home ciò che sta in /var/www
<DoctorD90> Ehm cioè?
<DoctorD90> Scrivere potrei fare banalmente il backup d www che già faccio di solito
<davegarath> oh mamma :) invece che fare ln -s /home/......pippo /var/www/pluto/ fai il contrario : ln -s /var/www/pluto/pippo /home/....
<davegarath> ecco
<davegarath> anche
<DoctorD90> Ah ecco
<davegarath> DoctorD90, puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi :) basta che per te abbia un senso
<davegarath> il bello di linux è che non c'è LA soluzione ce ne sono sempre N diverse per fare le stesse cose
<mikunos> che cosa vuol dire:
<mikunos> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<mikunos>  git : Dipende: git-man (< 1:1.7.9.5-.) ma la versione 1:1.8.2-0ppa1~precise1 sta per essere installata
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<DoctorD90> Ma scusa la nabbezza, ma poi, se metto il symlink www wolf (x intenderci), poi wolf COMUNQUE deve avere i permessi x scrivere ip file in www...altrimenti sovrascrive il symlink,o il sistema nn gli dà i permessi....o sbaglio?
<DoctorD90> Il*
<davegarath> mikunos, hai provato a dare un apt-get update prima della install ?
<davegarath> DAMN3dg1rl, sì cmq deve avere i permessi per scriverci dentro
<DoctorD90> (bon, penso che rifarò banalmente lo script xP
<DoctorD90> Ah ecco
<davegarath> DoctorD90, per quello dicevo crea una dir in /var/www
<DoctorD90> E ccomunque quoto! Il bello d linux sono proprioy le N possibilità di soluzione!
<DoctorD90> Infatti
<davegarath> e dai permessi / ownership alla dir
<DoctorD90> Infatti.....
<DoctorD90> Faccio prima
<davegarath> così lo script può anche cancellare il file e riscriverlo da 0 o creare altri files
<DoctorD90> Gli faccio un mini proc che finito d scrivere il file, lo copia nella cartella e via :)
<davegarath> anche
<DoctorD90> E così ho "doppio" backup
<DoctorD90> Anche se....dave, con il tcl sai il comando per startare "cp file destination" ?
<DoctorD90> Immagino qualche cosa tipo exec "cp ...."
<davegarath> DoctorD90, startare ?
<davegarath> cosa ?
<davegarath> per fare la copia di un file sì basta fare `cp orig dest'
<DoctorD90> Si, da bash...
<DoctorD90> Ma se scrivo un programma in tcl(il bot è un eggdrop = tcl)
<DoctorD90> Nn penso m basti scrivere in linguaggio bash
<DoctorD90> XP
<DoctorD90> Uh! Spe ! Anzikke usare il cp vediamo se c'è nel modulo file....spe che forse sono nabbo dentro xF
<davegarath> DoctorD90, mai usato tlc
<davegarath> ma se lancio tlcsh dalla mia bash e faccio cp funzia
<DoctorD90> Lol sereno, già mi hai dato tutte le soluzioni :) e ti ringrazio :)
<DoctorD90> http://tclhelp.net/unb/9,1 davegarath
<DoctorD90> Come un nabbo avevo dimenticato il comando "file delete/mkdir/etc ,$file"
<DoctorD90> Se scendi al commento d cybex
<DoctorD90> C'èproprio la linea file copy file file.bak
<DoctorD90> Quindi ho risoltissimo xD
<DoctorD90> Vada per chown + file copy ^^ grz infinite :)
<DoctorD90> Scappo!
<URUS> come installare mono ? cerco guida e download
<emanuele> ciao jester !!
<emanuele> jester stanotte ho scaricato il sistema operativo che mi hai consigliato ... e finalmente sembra che ho risolto !!!  il sistema operativo appena installato è scattante e reattivo ai comandi , il pc non scalda piu e la cpu è a livelli normali !!! grazie mille
<jester-> emanuele: :D
<emanuele> ho cantato troppo presto  -.- ... riuscirò a risolvere o dovrò restare con windows ?  :(
<emanuele> il tempo di aprire youtube e ecco che scalda di nuovo e va tutto a scatti
<dr3h3r> ciao
<emanuele> jester ci sei ?
<emanuele> jester sbrigati a rispondere che comincio a sentire puzza di bruciato... hihi
<URUS> jester-:
<emanuele> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<URUS> cristian_c: ?
<URUS> !ciao a tutti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao a tutti'
<URUS> !hello
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hello'
<emanuele> il computer scalda troppo e la cpu sgorza troppo solo con mozilla aperto... jester mi ha fatto installare la versione 10 .. ma di nuovo lo stesso problema... non sk dkve mettere le mani sono nuovo con ubuntu
<emanuele> sforza*
<emanuele> versione 13 scusate
<cristian_c> emanuele, quali sono le caratteristiche del pc?
<emanuele> e un packard bell easy note... ho questo problema solo con ubuntu..  provo a cercare le caratteristiche , cpu ecc... ok?
<cristian_c> emanuele, sì, controlla
<emanuele> ce un sistema per vederlo tramite ubuntu?
<cristian_c> emanuele, sì
<cristian_c> emanuele, per la cpu, puoi vedere la frequenza attuale, ad esempio: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<emanuele> come ? scusami ma e la prima volta che lo uso !
<cristian_c> digitando il comando nel terminale
<emanuele> ok provo
<emanuele> intel core i3 m 330
<emanuele> 2.13 ghz
<cristian_c> ram?
<emanuele> comando ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, lshw
<cristian_c> ma se la conosci, meglio
<luka74> bn sera, ho un hdd con due partizioni una, (1)vista erroneamente formattata ed una con installato (2)ubuntu. Come recuperare i dati della partizione (2), quando da cd live di ubuntu riesco ad accedere alla partizione (2) non mi fa vedere tutte le cartelle poiche bloccate da permessi
<emanuele> asp4 gb
<cristian_c> emanuele, hai la doppia scheda video?
<emanuele>  4 gb
<nicotano> salve
<emanuele> non lo so da dove lo vedo ?
<cristian_c> luka74, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> emanuele, lspci -k
<luka74> provo grazie
<emanuele> ce una marea di roba .. sotto che voce dobrebbe stare ? comunque dovrebbe essere una scheda video
<cristian_c> !paste | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emanuele> ahah no siccome surriscalda troppo il pc e spesso si spegne di colpo proprio per questo problema .. sono collegato qui in chat tramite cell per evitare di interrompere la conversazione.. senno avrei gia fatto copia incolla
<cristian_c> emanuele, però serve
<emanuele> ok provo a connettere il pc
<alessandro_> salve sono alessandro
<alessandro_> volevo avere informazioni riguardo ubuntu..!!
<emanuele2> processor	: 0 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz stepping	: 2 microcode	: 0x8 cpu MHz		: 933.000 cache size	: 3072 KB physical id	: 0 siblings	: 4 core id		: 0 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 0 initial apicid	: 0 fdiv_bug	: no hlt_bug		: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 11 wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pa
<krabador> alessandro_, chiedi
<alessandro_> esempio se possono girare  programmi come office
<nicotano> alessandro_, c'è libre office
<krabador> alessandro_, office di microsoft no.
<cristian_c> emanuele2, su pastebin
<alessandro_> compatibile al 100% con documenti gia esistenti...cioè posso aprire ed usarli..??
<emanuele2> cristian ce un metodo per ricercare le parole all'interno del terminale rapidamente ??? senno ci metto 3 ore , ce scritta una marea di roba
<cristian_c> alessandro_, gli applicativi disponibili non hanno un supporto perfetto per i formati office
<cristian_c> emanuele2, il copia e incolla
<krabador> alessandro_, dipende sa come sono stati salvati nella relativa suite office di microsoft. se sfruttano accorgimenti esclusivi di una versione di office, possono esserci problemi ad aprirli
<Valgio63> qualcuno sa darmi una mano con i driver nvidia?
<alessandro_> vuol dire che se devo usare un documento word anzichè excel... potrei non poter lavorare..??
<emanuele2> processor	: 0 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz stepping	: 2 microcode	: 0x8 cpu MHz		: 933.000 cache size	: 3072 KB physical id	: 0 siblings	: 4 core id		: 0 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 0 initial apicid	: 0 fdiv_bug	: no hlt_bug		: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 11 wp		: yes
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> alessandro_, sarebbe preferibile utilizzare formati aperti
<emanuele2> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid bogomips	: 4255.77 clflush size	: 64 cache_alignment	: 64 address sizes	: 36 bits p
<emanuele2> processor	: 3 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 37 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz stepping	: 2 microcode	: 0x8 cpu MHz		: 933.000 cache size	: 3072 KB physical id	: 0 siblings	: 4 core id		: 2 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 5 initial apicid	: 5 fdiv_bug	: no hlt_bug		: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 11 wp		: yes
<cristian_c> emanuele2, su pastebin
<emanuele2> sul terminale devo cercare la voce pastebin ???
<krabador> alessandro_, no, con i .doc e .exel c'è una piu' che buona compatibilità, ma non perfetta
<cristian_c> !paste | emanuele2
<ubot-it> emanuele2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emanuele2> !paste
<Valgio63> perchè, sebbene abbia installato i driver 304 nvidia, mi dice che sono installati. ma "driver aggiuntivi" mi dice che però non sono attualmente in uso?
<emanuele2> cristian non ho mai messo mani su ubuntu , devi considerare che non so NIENTE
<krabador> alessandro_, se i .doc e .xls sono stati fatti senza particolari strumenti di office microsoft, li aprirai senza problemi
<Valgio63> e infatti le risoluzioni disponibili sono dei Vesa
<emanuele2> spiegami nel dettaglio cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Valgio63, li hai installati da Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> emanuele2, come ti ho segnalato prima, vai a questo indirizzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<emanuele2> ok scusa ero dal cell mi è sfuggito
<alessandro_> grazie per le risposte...!!
<emanuele2> incollo su Content tutto il testo ? e su Paster che scrivo ?
<emanuele2> Poster*
<cristian_c> emanuele2, un nick
<Valgio63> in driver aggiuntivi ci sono solo i 173, quindi ho installato i 304 (courrent) direttamente dopo aver attivato gli swat. In driver aggiuntivi mi dice che sono installati ed attivi ma non usati.
<Valgio63> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current ????
<cristian_c> Valgio63, non è stata una buona idea aggiungere i ppa
<cristian_c> Valgio63, perché l'hai fatto?
<emanuele2> download as text ?
<cristian_c> emanuele2, no, paste
<Valgio63> ovviamente ho prima verificato in nVidia che supportino la mia scheda video
<emanuele2> gia fatto , dopo mi fa vedere tutto quello che ho scritto e Download as text
<emanuele2> quindi ?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, se fosse così, sarebbero stati presenti anche in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> emanuele2, post ail link in canale
<emanuele2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652300/
<Valgio63> perchè con i 173 la qualità faceva decisamente schifo!! Ho cambiato la mia ATI (defunta) con una GEforce fx5600, ma il tutto sembra leggermente sdoppiato. la risoluzione era settata sulla nativa ma xrandr mi diceva che il refresh era 50,51 invece di 60Hz
<Valgio63> i caratteri sono più fini e guardare il monitor stanca da morire! con la vecchia non sarnno andati gli effetti 3d ma si vedeva bene. Ovviamente in Windowsxp tutto va alla grande:((
<emanuele2> cristian ok ?
<Valgio63> A consigliarmi di attivare gli swat è stato qualcuno sul forum, ho aperto un thread so driver e periferiche
<cristian_c> emanuele2, ok
<emanuele2> ce una soluzione ? :(
<cristian_c> emanuele2, sto pensando
<cristian_c> emanuele2, uname -r
<emanuele2> considera che jester mi ha gia fatto entrare nel menu e modificare la riga con quiet slpash e avevo la versione 12 con lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Valgio63, laptop?
<cristian_c> o desktop
<cristian_c> suppongo desktop
<emanuele2> ora la versione 13 , stesso problema ..
<emanuele2> cristian     3.8.0-14-generic
<cristian_c> emanuele2, è nuovo?
<emanuele2> il computer ??  no non è nuovo , ma non ho questo problema se entro con windows !
<cristian_c> emanuele2, mi serve il modello esatto del pc
<emanuele2> ok provo a cercare un attimo
<cristian_c> mi pare ce ne siano più di uno dipackard bell easynote
<cristian_c> Valgio63, stessi problemi con i nouveau?
<maob> buongiorno problema audio con ubuntu 12.10 minimal xfce4 DE su packard bell v7900 easynote no output
<krabador> maob, hai chiesto abbondantemente qui. è stato riscontrato che il no output di quella scheda è ufficialmente un bug, ti sono stati mandati link
<emanuele2> cristian  TJ75
<krabador> maob, nel kernel.
<emanuele2> mentre parliamo il mio pc sta letteramente prendendo fuoco ... è probabile che si spegne di botto da un momento all'altro , ho aperto solo mozilla e il terminale .
<maob> krabador, ho provato con debian output audio funziona
<maob> krabador, ma ho riscontrato prob video
<maob> krabador, le sto provando tutte
<emanuele2> cristian ci sei?
<Dix78> !chi | emanuele2
<ubot-it> emanuele2: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Valgio63> Scusa cristian ero da un'altra parte ed il situ mi ha "espulso"
<emanuele2> !cristian_c   ci sei ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emanuele2> !cristian_c | prova
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cristian_c'
<Valgio63> Ho riguardato in nvidia , in effetti è supportata ma sono driver x64, io "giro" a 32bit con un "Preistorico " Sempron!! Sarà  mica quello?
<Dix78> emanuele2 non devi mettere il punto esclamativo prima del nome ma semplicemente digitare 3 lettere del nick poi premere tab
<emanuele2> cristian_c:   prova
<emanuele2> grazie dix
<emanuele2> non risolvero mai sto problema... comincio a perdere le speranze
<Dix78> emanuele2 che problema hai?
<emanuele2> il pc (solo con ubuntu)  scalda in maniera assurda, la cpu schizza a livelli altissimi con solo mozilla aperto
<emanuele2> ho provato a cambiare dalla 12 alla 13 di ubuntu ma non è cambiato nulla
<emanuele2> di conseguenza ubuntu va lento .... non posso fare niente ... gia è tanto se riesco a usare mozilla
<emanuele2> spesso mi si spegne di botto quando comincia a scaldare troppo
<cristian_c> emanuele2, ok, eccomi
<cristian_c> ho preso il modello
<emanuele2> tutto questo lo fa SOLO con ubuntu , quindi non è un problema hardware.... mi hanno detto che poteva essere un problema del kernel e che avrei risolto installando la 13 , ma niente
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  eccoti !
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  fai presto che mi si sta squagliando il tavolo ahah
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  scherzo , fai pure con calma , basta che troviamo una soluzione !
<cristian_c> emanuele2, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> stai usando i radeon
<Valgio63> Correzione , sono anche per x86- ho detto una cavolata.
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  dimmi tutto!
<cristian_c> emanuele2, vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Sorgenti software
<Valgio63> ok devo staccare. A più tardi. quando accendo il pc.
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  è tutto inglese..... landscape service ?  software & updates ?
<cristian_c> emanuele2, software & updates
<cristian_c> prova
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  ok!
<cristian_c> emanuele2, su live stesso problema?
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  eh si
<emanuele2> cristian_c:  comunque ho cliccato su software & updates ma non succede niente ... forse si aprira tra un po , come ti ho detto la cpu è alle stelle e per questo è tutto rallentato e il pc bolle !
<cristian_c> emanuele2, sul task manager cosa dice?
<cristian_c> monitor di sistema
<paky> salve a tutti
<davegarath> mmm emanuele2 cristian_c non vorrei che sia compiz, a me dava quel problema tempo fa... emanuele2: se apri un terminale e scrivi top
<davegarath> quale processo vedi in cima ?
<paky> ragazzi scusatemi ma si può installare ubuntu su una scheda sd ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, per questo gli ho chiesto di controllare
<ubntu7> salve
<cristian_c> paky, sì, se è capiente
<ubntu7> ho un problema con i driver nvida
<emanuele> cristian_c:  il pc e andato in protezione e si e spento di nuovo ! ora sono col cell ... uff ...
<ubntu7> chi mi autua
<paky> scusa non ho capito ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, prova a scegliere un'altra sessione
<cristian_c> un altro tipo
<Dix78> paky si può installare ma la scheda sd deve essere abbastanza grande
<ubntu7> io cerco i driver nvida 315 per ubntu
<paky> 8g vanno bene ?
<emanuele> cristan_c: cioe ?  che idea avevi ?
<Dix78> ubntu7 i driver nvidia si scaricano anche dal sito ufficiale
<emanuele> cristian ci sei ?
<Dix78> ubntu7 evita i messaggi privati e chiedi in chat per favore
<ubntu7> mi serviebbe i driver per ubntu dell nvida 315
<paky> come faccio a istallare ? grazie a tutti per le risp
<cristian_c> paky, non è tantissimo
<Dix78> !installazione | paky
<ubot-it> paky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> emanuele, una sessione diversa da unity 3d
<cristian_c> senza compiz
<ubntu7> ho un altro porblema ho un hdd vermatim non me lo vede
<paky> grazie a tutti buona giornata
<cristian_c> Dix78, è meglio non consigliare i download da siti esterni a ubuntu
<Dix78> cristian_c intendi per i driver? sono quelli ufficiali...
<cristian_c> Dix78, non significa niente, sono già presenti nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubntu7, spiega cosa fai
<emanuele> cristian_c: scusa non so neanche cose unitu 3d ahah non so assolutamente niente, ho scoperto solo ieri cos era il terminale , figurati ahah
<cristian_c> !unity | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> !notunity
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 e successivi usano GNOME 3 con la shell !unity di default. Per usare GNOME Shell invece, installa il pacchetto "gnome-shell". Per la modalità GNOME Fallback, che è simile a GNOME 2, installa "gnome-panel". Entrambi i pacchetti aggiungono entries al menu di scelta della Sessione.
<ubntu7> ho un problema con un hdd non lo rileva
<cristian_c> ubntu7, spiega cosa fai
<ubntu7> volevo installare i driver della scheda video
<ubntu7> nvida
<cristian_c> ubntu7, perché?
<ubntu7> ho la soluzione passa
<ubntu7> bassa
<cristian_c> ubntu7, e non puoi cambiarla?
<ubntu7> si ma mi da solo 1152 x 864 la volevo alta
<cristian_c> ubntu7, qual'è la risoluzione nativa dello schermo?
<cristian_c> ubntu7, e quali ti fornisce la scheda grafica?
<ubntu7> 1152 x 864 e alrre
<emanuele> cristian dimmi in pratica che dovrei fare , nel dettaglio xke come ti ho gia detto non so niente :(  comunque ora il pc e ripartito e sto provando da driver aggiuntivi a mettere "using video driver for the amd graphics acc... from fglrx"
<cristian_c> emanuele, prova
<cristian_c> ubntu7, qual'è la risoluzione nativa dello schermo?
<ubntu7> 1360 x 768
<cristian_c> ubntu7, quali driver stai utilizzando attualmente?
<emanuele> cristian_c: ora sta caricando.. comunque ho pensato anche che e un problema video xke e capitato piu volte che improvvisamente sballa la grafica e si vedono tutte righe colorate con il mouse che si intravede.. e sono stato costretto a spegnere manualmente il pc per rivedere bene........
<ubntu7> NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-310.40.tar.gz
<ubntu7> questi
<cristian_c> ubntu7, frebsd?
<cristian_c> *freebsd
<cristian_c> ma quale kernel stai utilizzando?
<ubntu7> l'ultima kernel
<cristian_c> ubuntulog_, e perché un tar.gz?
<cristian_c> ubntu7, da dove l'hai preso?
<ubntu7> dal sito
<ubntu7> nvida
<cristian_c> ubntu7, ci credo non funziona
<ubntu7> ho capito dove lo predo allora
<cristian_c> ubntu7, è già integrato nel kernel
<cristian_c> ubntu7, disinstalla questi driver
<ubntu7> linux-3.8.4.tar.xz questa e la kernel che ho montato
<cristian_c> ubntu7, sulla 13.04?
<cristian_c> va detto che non è neanche uscita la beta
<ubntu7> dove li predo i drivber
<cristian_c> ubntu7, sono già integrati nel kernel
<emanele> cristian_c: cristian dimmi l'altra soluzione che dicevi ...  :(
<cristian_c> emanuele, gli fglrx non funzionano?
<emanele> cristian_c:  va peggio di prima e in basso a destra è comparso il logo amd con la scritta  UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE   :(
<ubntu7> come cambio risoluzione
<ubntu7> ho la 12.10
<cristian_c> emanele, è strano. Se erano presenti in Driver aggiuntivi, non dovrebbe succedere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubntu7, come fai ad avere un kernel 3.8 sulla 12.10?
<Dix78> lol
<emanuele> cristian_c:  cristian no non va
<cristian_c> io sapevo che c'era il 3.5
<cristian_c> emanuele, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<emanuele> cristian_c:  mi compare unsupported hardware nello sfondo in basso a destra
<cristian_c> emanuele, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> lol
<emanuele> cristian_c: paste.ubuntu.com/5652455
<cristian_c> emanuele, quindi, non hai scaricato alcun driver?
<emanuele> no !!! non scherzo quando dico che è la prima volta che vedo ubuntu ahaha , non so neanche come si fa !! aiutami perfavore non so dove mettere mani , fin ora ho capito solo come si avvia il terminale e alcune cose dell'interfaccia .... vengo da windows
<emanuele> cristian_c: no !!! non scherzo quando dico che è la prima volta che vedo ubuntu ahaha , non so neanche come si fa !! aiutami perfavore non so dove mettere mani , fin ora ho capito solo come si avvia il terminale e alcune cose dell'interfaccia .... vengo da windows
<cristian_c> emanuele, prova a scegliere un  altro tipo di sessione alla schermata di login
<emanuele> cristian_c: ok provo subito
<emanuele> cristian_c:  posso fare direttamente log out  o devo proprio riavviare ?
<cristian_c> emanuelepuoi eseguire il log out
<emanuele> cristian_c:  ok
<emanuele> cristian_c:  fatto
<cristian_c> emanuele, quale tipo di sessione hai scelto?
<emanuele> guest session
<Dix78> il nuovo aggiornamento della 13.04 mi ha fatto sparire l'orologio dalla barra e ora la rotellina del mouse funziona al contrario... suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> emanuele, non parlo dell'utente
<cristian_c> Dix78, beh, non è ancora uscita la beta, ci sta
<cristian_c> è ancora in sviluppo
<emanuele> cristian_c:  dopo aver fatto log out , ho selezionato guest session e ho cliccato login
<cristian_c> emanuele, quello è l'utente
<emanuele> cristian_c:  e sono entrato
<Dix78> cristian_c veramente è in beta da un po. domani c'è il final beta freeze
<emanuele> cristian_c:  ok dimmi tu , da dove lo vedo ?   dimmi che devo fare , grazie per la pazienza :)
<cristian_c> Dix78, vorrai dire in alpha
<cristian_c> :D
<davegarath> emanuele, sopra all'utente dovresti avere il sibolino di ubunto, giusto ?
<davegarath> se lo clicchi dovrebbe aprirsi un menù
<cristian_c> emanuele, puoi selezionarlo dalla schermata di login
<cristian_c> davegarath, esatto
<Dix78> no cristian_c , beta1 dal 14 marzo
<cristian_c> Dix78, avevo visto una roadmap diversa :D
<cristian_c> si vede che ce ne sono più di una
<cristian_c> di beta
<Dix78> la ufficiale di ubuntu.com è questa (se ti fa comodo) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<emanuele> cristian_c:  ora sono nella schermata di login , e vedo  il mio nome , poi sotto la password , sotto ancora Guest Session e Remote Login , poi in alto a destra alcune icone tra cui quella del wi fi
<cristian_c> emanuele, c'è quella indicata da davegarath
<cristian_c> ?
<davegarath> emanuele, prima di mettere la password non vedi l'icona di ubuntu ?
<davegarath> emanuele, è una specie di cerchio con 3 pallini :D
<cristian_c> Dix78, ho visto
<davegarath> se lo clicchi dovrebbe aprirsi un menù
<emanuele> prima di arrivare alla schermata di login , o proprio sulla schermata di login ???  comunque no non lo vedo ..... forse sono nella schermata sbagliata ? devo riavviare ?
<cristian_c> Dix78, il 4 aprile seconda beta
<emanuele> vedo un cerchio con un omino dentro ..... piccolo in alto a destra
<Dix78> simonaG cristian_c domani freezano
<Dix78> si cristian_c domani freezano (mannaggia al tab simonaG ... sorry)
<simonaG> :)
<davegarath> emanuele, no niente riavvio
<davegarath> emanuele, proprio alla schermata di login
<davegarath> prima di inseririe la password
<davegarath> dovresti vedere il loghino
<emanuele> davegarath   adesso sono nella schermata di login e non vedo questo pallino , vedo solo il mio nome utente , in basso a sinistra il logo di ubuntu grande ... in alto a destra le varie icone per il wi fi ecc....
<davegarath> emanuele, che versione hai ? 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, prova in bass a sinistra
<cristian_c> 13.04
<emanuele> 13
<emanuele> cristian in basso a sinistra è solo un immagine ,  la scritta  UBUNTU  13.04
<davegarath> ah la 13 non me la ricordo
<emanuele> devo rimanere con windows per sto problema ?? :(
<emanuele> assurdo che non ce una soluzione
<cristian_c> emanuele, ben, non è possibile ce lightdm non abbia il menù sessione
<cristian_c> *che
<emanuele> ragazzi ci siete ?
<emanuele> che faccio ? :(
<cristian_c> ho trovato un'immagine
<cristian_c> emanuele, però c'è una freccia
<emanuele> non avete un immagine che puo aiutarmi ? io non vedo niente ... solo il mio nome utente  , guest session e remote login
<cristian_c> emanuele, hai visto la freccia?
<emanuele> no non ce ....
<emanuele> nessuna freccia
<cristian_c> nel campo di login
<emanuele> no
<cristian_c> io vedo nome utente e sotto campo login
<cristian_c> a destra nel campo login, freccia
<cristian_c> e sotto la scritta remote login
<cristian_c> in basso il logo
<emanuele> io ho solo questi elementi :     il logo in basso ,  il mio nome utente , guest session e remote login  , e in alto a destra le varie icone tra cui il wi fi .... non ce nientaltro
<cristian_c> emanuele, quali icone?
<cristian_c> oltre al wifi
<emanuele> il wi fi , l'icona per spegnere , un cerchio con dentro un omino , la tastiera , il volume, la batteria e l'orario
<cristian_c> asp
<emanuele> ok
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire com'è cambiato lightdm nella 13.04
<davegarath> emanuele, scusa la domanda, ma come mai hai scelto di usare la versione 13 di ubuntu ? non è proprio stabile e se sei alle prime armi può risultare un po' faricosa da gestire
<nicoch84> salve, spero di essere nella chat giusta...vorrei installare ubuntu 12.10 su un portatile con 2 HD ( e lo installerei nel secondo )...ci sono diversi forum a riguardo ma nessuno dice la stessa cosa...potreste aiutarmi? grazie. Nicola
<emanuele> davegarat   veramente io non ho scelto nulla ahah , prima avevo trovato la versione proposta nel sito la 12 e avevo questo problema del pc che scalda troppo e la cpu alle stelle , e una persona qui mi ha detto che poteva essere un problema del kernel e mi ha detto di provare a installare la 13
<Dix78> nicoch84 che problema hai? non sai come iniziare?
<cristian_c> jester-, come funziona la schermata di login nella 13.04?
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è ancora il session-chooser?
<nicoch84> si so come iniziare, ho gia installato e uso tutt ora ubuntu..ma non ho mai provato ad installarlo su un pc con 2 HD
<nicoch84> ci sono diversi forum e tutorial a riguardo ma come dicevo nessuno dice la stessa cosa, per cui mi per evitare di sbagliare chiedevo se qualcuno avesse già effettuato questa procedura
<Dix78> nicoch84 è la stessa cosa solamente che quando installi devi scegliere l'HD giusto (devi cliccare su altro quando esce la schermata "installa a fianco a windows" e cose del genere)
<nicoch84> e non devo creare partizioni??
<cristian_c> emanuele, volendo, potremmo fare una prova con la live della 12.04, perché la 13.04 è troppo nuova, non credo che siano in molti ad usarla qui
<nicoch84> un amico "ubuntiano" mi ha detto di creare 2 partizioni
<davegarath> nicoch84, ci sono tanti modi diversi per fare la stessa cosa :)
<Dix78> si nicoch84 ... devi fare una ext4 come root e possibilmente una swap , oppure eviti la swap (sconsigliato) e crei una root e una home... dipende cosa intendi fare
<davegarath> nicoch84, per installare ubuntu su un altro disco è tutto come al solito fino alla scelta di come usare il "load manager" nel nostro caso grub2
<emanuele> cristian_c:   avevo la 12 con lo stesso problema .... jester mi ha detto di provare la 13 e se era un problema del kernel avrei risolto
<emanuele> cristian_c:  invece rieccomi qui di nuovo con i stessi identici problemi
<davegarath> nicoch84, se hai già grub sul disco 1 e vuoi installare ubuntu sul disco 2 puoi scegliere di non installare grub e far gestire tutto dal grub che hai già
<cristian_c> emanuele, fai una cosa, posta una schermata dell'immagine di login
<nicoch84> la swap serve per la ram?
<cristian_c> emanuele, da quel che ho capito, c'è una freccia che ti porta al session chooser e puoi tornare indietro con back
<davegarath> nicoch84, oppure puoi reinstallarlo sul disco 1, oppure installarlo sul disco 2 e dire al grub del disco 1 di caricare semplicemente il secondo disco ( in pratica ti troverai 2 menù  )
<davegarath> nicoch84, quanta ram hai ? di solito la swap serve sempre ma potresti usare anche la swap del disco 1 se esiste
<davegarath> è inutile avere 6 partizioni di boot se ho 6 distribuzioni diverse :)
<davegarath> s/boot/swap/
<nicoch84> davegarath, 6 giga
<davegarath> nicoch84, la teoria vorrebbe che tu avessi un complessivo di 6G di swap ma questo serve solo nel caso in cui il sistema schianta e ti serve avere un dump di com'era la memoria al momento dello schianto
<davegarath> in relatà quando hai 2G di swap è già troppo per l'uso normale
<emanuele> cristian_c:   cristian ho trovato questa su google  , è identica alla mia schermata   http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/0_login.png
<davegarath> se stai swappando già per un giga la macchina comincia essere praticamente irresponsiva
<emanuele> cristian_c:   tranne per quella riga nera in alto con con scritto Machine ,  view , device ecc....  e la riga bianca in basso
<emanuele> cristian_c:  per il resto è uguale alla mia schermata di login ...
<cristian_c> emanuele, vai su Raring in alto a sinistra
<emanuele> cristian_c:   non è che ce qualche scorciatoia da tastiera per attivare quello che dici tu dalla schermata di login nella 13 ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, vai su Raring in alto a sinistra
<nicoch84> davegarath, ok quindi dovrei fare una swap per 2 giga e una principale root giusto?
<emanuele> cristian_c:  Raring ????    non ce
<davegarath> nicoch84, è questione di gusto personale :) sul disco 1 hai già una linux ?
<nicoch84> no, su disco 1 c è windows 7
<cristian_c> emanuele, hai detto che è uguale
<cristian_c> emanuele, cosa c'è in alto a sinistra?
<emanuele> cristian_c:   si tranne per la barra nera in alto e quella bianca in basso
<emanuele> cristian_c:  il resto tutto uguale
<davegarath> nicoch84, allora dovrai installare l'MBR sul disco 1 ricordalo :) oppure se hai il bios che supporta il menù del boot puoi usare quello per dirgli da quale disco bootare ed installarlo sul disco 2
<cristian_c> emanuele, appunto
<cristian_c> emanuele, cosa c'è in alto a sinistra?
<davegarath> nicoch84, per il partizionamento un po' come ti pare, io personalmente tendo sempre quanto meno a fare una partizione separata per la /home così posso usare anche 4 distro diverse ma usare sempre i miei dati in tutte
<emanuele> cristian_c:   1 - cerchio con omino dentro (se ci clicco mi elenca onscreen keyboard , ecc)    2 - tastiera (lingua italiano)  3 - icona wi fi  4 - volume 5 - batteria  6 - orario , e infine il pulsanto per lo spegnimento , riavvio e sospensione
<cristian_c> emanuele, quello è in alto a destra
<cristian_c> emanuele, io dico in alto a sinistra
<emanuele> cristian_c:   in alto a sinistra non ce niente! solo il nome pc
<nicoch84> davegarath, ok proverò...grazie mille per le info
<davegarath> emanuele, se clicchi sull'omino cosa viene fuori ?
<davegarath> oltre ad onscreen keyboard
<emanuele> high constrast e screen reader
<cristian_c> emanuele, vai lì
<emanuele> davegarath     appare onscreen keyboard , high contrast e screen reader
<emanuele> quale delle 3 cristian ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, ma dove?
<emanuele> se clicco sul cerchio con l'omino ,  appare onscreen keyboard , high contrast e screen reader
<emanuele> (in alto a destra)
<cristian_c> emanuele, non per dire, ma ho detto più volte di guardare in alto a sinistra
<emanuele> cristian_c:   ti ho detto che non ce niente in alto a sinistra !!!    assolutamente NIENTE
<franziscos> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> 16:29:29 <emanuele> cristian_c:   in alto a sinistra non ce niente! solo il nome pc
<cristian_c> mica tanto
<emanuele> cristian_c:   si appunto , solo il nome pc , nessun pulsante
<emanuele> cristian_c:   solo il nome , se ci clicco non fa niente , non ce nient altro
<gab_> ciao. Sto installando ubuntu su un pc che ha 3 HD. Ho creato tre partizioni / (di circa 20 gia), /home di 500 gb) e  una per la swap (4 giga). Ora non riesco ad andare avanti perchè mi dice che per le altre partizioni se non scelgo il punto di mount non saranno utilizzate
<davegarath> cristian_c, ho instlalato la 13 per disperazione su una vm
<gab_> coem fare?
<davegarath> cristian_c, emenuele ha ragione
<davegarath> è pessima
<cristian_c> emanuele, e nell'ultima icona in alto a destra?
<davegarath> ora cerco di capire come fare
<cristian_c> emanuele, e nell'ultima icona in alto a destra?
<davegarath> cristian_c, no solo shutdown o restart
<emanuele> cristian_c:   l'ultimissima icona in alto a destra è per lo spenigmento / restart ecc..
<franziscos> come posso scaricare un programma?
<cristian_c> davegarath, e il clic destro?
<cristian_c> emanuele, ecc?
<cristian_c> cos'è ecc?
<emanuele> cristian_c:   sospensione , riavvio e arresto
<emanuele> cristian_c:   basta , non dice altro nell ultima icona in alto a dx
<davegarath> cristian_c, il nulla però pare che abbiamo reintrodotto xdmcp :) come desktop remoto
<cristian_c> è un problema nuovo
<cristian_c> ma secondo me è perché è in beta
<franziscos> SUN|SOFTWARE|04
<davegarath>  cristian_c, spero non sia una scelta
<emanuele> cioè???  ditemi che devo fare ragazzi , sono nelle vostre mani ahaha  se devo scaricare un altra versione ancora , scarichero un altra versione ..........  basta che risolvo .. e sinceramente volevo imparare a usare ubuntu , non vorrei ritornare con windows solo per questo problema ....
<davegarath> emanuele, io ti consiglierei di tornare alla 12.04 :) così proviamo e vedere se risolviamo eliminando compiz
<davegarath> sulla 13 onestamente io mi muovo male
<davegarath> se altri riescono a darti una mano ben vengano
<cristian_c> emanuele, prova con la live della 12.04
<franziscos> SUN|SOFTWARE| xdcc send #o4
<davegarath> cmq pazzesco compiz a 100% appalla !
<cristian_c> davegarath, oh
<cristian_c> :O
<emanuele> ok sono gia in possesso della 12 , quindi non devo neanche perdere tempo a scaricarla .....  vado subito con l'installazione e vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> emanuele, no
<cristian_c> emanuele, io ho parlato di live
<davegarath> cristian_c, non è mica la prima volta :) io ho un mostriciattolo e non ci faccio caso
<davegarath> ma spesso lo devo killare perché impazzisce
<cristian_c> davegarath, e va la virtual machine? :D
<davegarath> mi si blocca complemtamente il wm devo andare a killarlo da tty
<cristian_c> eh, non è adatto il pc
<emanuele> cristian perfavore puoi linkarmela cosi ti dico se è quella che gia ho scaricato ?
<davegarath> cristian_c, ora è rientrato e il load average sta scendendo
<davegarath> forse perché ho solo il top aperto e non sto facendo nulla :D
<cristian_c> emanuele, non è questo il punto. Non ti ho chiesto di installarla
<cristian_c> emanuele, ma soltanto di caricare la live
<davegarath> cristian_c, cosa intendi con "non è adatto il pc"? :)
<cristian_c> davegarath, per la VM
<emanuele> cristian_c:   ah per live è inteso l'avvio da cd senza installazione ???? scusami l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> emanuele, esatto
<cristian_c> emanuele, solo per testare
<emanuele> cristian_c:  ok , ma gia ho testato allora , e mi dava lo stesso problema ....  pc caldo , cpu al max e lentezza unica
<cristian_c> emanuele, cambiando il tipo di sessione?
<emanuele> cristian_c:   questo non lho fatto... sono entrato normalmente e basta ... faccio partire la 12 live e proviamo ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, esatto
<emanuele> cristian_c: ok vado
<emanuele> cristian_c: live avviata
<cristian_c> emanuele, logout
<emanuele> cristian_c:  non ce logout ............   ce sospensione , restart e sutdown
<cristian_c> emanuele, io sapevo che c'era
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di averlo utilizzato
<luka74> bn sera nuovamente
<emanuele> cristian_c:   giuro non ce.....  sono entrato da cd , senza login ,  ho cliccato su PROVA UBUNTU
<emanuele> questa è la live no?
<cristian_c> emanuele, c'è un comando comunque
<luka74> come cambio i permessi su partizione ubuntu
<emanuele> cristian_c:   da terminale ??? dimmi dimmi
<cristian_c> emanuele, gnome-session-quit
<emanuele> cristian_c: ok fatto
<emanuele> cristian_c:  adesso?    è identica alla 13 ........
<cristian_c> emanuele, non è la stessa
<emanuele> cristian_c:  da quello che vedo non ce freccetta, ecc.... è tutto uguale  , boh , comunque dimmi
<emanuele> cristian_c:  sto con la 12.10   live
<cristian_c> emanuele, c'è il logo a destra
<cristian_c> ah, 12.10
<cristian_c> pensavo 12.04
<emanuele> ho capito , dai , devo scaricarne un altra......  che palle
<Alex_Zion> emanuele: prova Kubuntu allora mi raccomando .. ;)
<emanuele> cristian_c:  eh si , c'e scritto 12.10
<emanuele> kubuntu ?   che cambia ?
<cristian_c> emanuele, ci dovrebbe essere la freccia
<emanuele> no cristian , ho visto su google le varie schermate di login di ubuntu e ho capito la freccia di cui parli, ma qui non ce ......
<emanuele> vabbe, a questo punto che versione mi consigliate di scaricare ?
<emanuele> se è l unica via d uscita , ne scarico un altra ....
<luka74> sapete come cambiare i permessi di una partizione su hdd esterno
<jester-> luka74: non si cambiano i permessi a una partizione ma: o al punto di mount o a cartelle e flies in essa contenuti
<emanuele> ce nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Alex_Zion> emanuele:  l'ultima di kubuntu dusponibile ...
<cristian_c> Then log out and select “GNOME Classic” at the LightDM login screen. You need to click on the the little-gear-looking-icon next to where you type your password to change your session to Ubuntu Classic “Fallback” session
<cristian_c> e qui si parla della 13.04
<cristian_c> jester-, è possibile una cosa del genere?
<jester-> cristian_c: ero away
<jester-> cristian_c: cu fu
<cristian_c> jester-, si scopre che su raring non si può cambiare la sessione
<cristian_c> e non parlo dell'uutente
<cristian_c> *utente
<jester-> cristian_c: se non è installata no
<jester-> cristian_c: ubuntu o kubuntu
<cristian_c> jester-, cioè occorre installare pacchetti per far apparire le opzioni di scelta?
<cristian_c> cioè il menù di scelta
<jester-> cristian_c: ubuntu o kubuntu
<cristian_c> io penso utilizzi ubuntu
<cristian_c> è la schermata color melanzana
<luka74> scusa l ' ignoranza  jester come cambio punto di mount
<cristian_c> emanuele, a questo punto dovresti provare a installare una sessione e quindi dovrebbe comparire, immagino
<cristian_c> il menù
<jester-> cristian_ deve installare gnome-session-fallback
<cristian_c> o gnome-shell o la fallback
<cristian_c> jester-, anche perché nella schermata di login non copariva nulla per selezionare
<cristian_c> *compariva
<jester-> se nulla c'è mi pare normale ma dovrebbe comparire ubuntu 2d
<jester-> cristian_c: e comunque raring è beta e potrebbe essere un bug
<jester-> non si possono prendere problemi norali
<jester-> o si è in grado di capire e eventualmente rimediare o aspetta che esca
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non è che non compare la sessione, non compare proprio il menù, qualcosa da cliccare
<cristian_c> solo username e password
<cristian_c> e nient'altro
<cristian_c> anche remote, ma non c'èntra nulla
<jester-> cristian_c: fagli reinstallare lightdm
<cristian_c> jester-, è uscito dal chan
<frenk^> sera a tutti
<frenk^> qualkuno sa darmi indicazioni di come settare i paramentri ulimit x ircd ?
<cristian_c> frenk^, ircd?
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<frenk^> xkè nn mi joinano piu' di 1024 user
<frenk^> quindi dipende dal server
<frenk^> se do il comando ulimit -n mi da 1024
<cristian_c> frenk^, c'è qualcosa che non mi è chiaro
<frenk^> ho provato con una guida tramite pastebin ma i parametri rimangono sempre uguali, anke dopo riavvio
<cristian_c> frenk^, a che ti servono 1024 utenti?
<frenk^> su ircd  come join
<frenk^> io ho fatto una domanda ben precisa
<frenk^> ma ankora nn mi hai dato una minima di risposta
<cristian_c> il problema è strano, almeno per me
<cristian_c> !k | frenk^
<ubot-it> frenk^: www.nokappa.it
<frenk^> ma tu sai come si fa a settare il limite?
<frenk^> ah ok
<frenk^> ok scrivero' in italiano
<cristian_c> frenk^, ma se c'è un limite, immagino che un motivo ci sarà
<cristian_c> lol
<frenk^> eh lo so
<frenk^> ma io voglio aumentare
<davegarath> frenk che limiti vuoi estendere ?
<jester-> frenk^: intendi quanti  utenti per canale?
<cristian_c> il numero di utenti, a quanto pare
<frenk^> quello nn ha importanza
<cristian_c> ulimit -n
<cristian_c> number?
<davegarath> frenk^, file descriptor ?
<frenk^> si ma te lo imposta provvisoriamente
<jester-> frenk^: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<frenk^> poi appena apri di nuovo putty e ritorna a 1024
<davegarath> frenk se vuoi estendere i limiti ( posto che sai quali sono ) devi editare il file /etc/security/limits.conf
<frenk^> lo gia' fatto
<davegarath> estendendo all'utente in soft e/o in hard i nuovi limiti per quello che vuoi estendere
<frenk^> ma nulla da fare
<jester-> !chat | frenk^
<ubot-it> frenk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davegarath> dopo averlo modificato devi restartare la sessione
<frenk^> si ho riavviato subito
<frenk^> ma rimane sempre uguale
<frenk^> aspè  ti passo il link dove ho copiato la guida
<davegarath> frenk^, leggi jester- ed il bot
<davegarath> spostati in -chat
<frenk^> ah
<frenk^> ok
<jester-> frenk^: chiedi pure su #freenode
<frenk^> si ma li parlano in inglese
<frenk^> o anke it.
<jester-> inglese
<frenk^> http://pastebin.com/Tae1Ki9X
<frenk^> credo sia la stessa cosa che dite voi
<frenk^> ma nn funge
<frenk^> almeno da me
<Scorpion73> Ciao
<Scorpion73> Ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10
<Scorpion73> Ho un asus vivobook s200 con windows 8
<Scorpion73> riesco a farlo partir dalla pennetta con ubuntu
<Scorpion73> faccio prova senza installare
<davegarath> cristian_c, installando kde nella 13 ti permette di scegliere tra i 2 wm ma parte dal presupposto che se vuoi gnome ti suchi compiz e zitto :)
<Scorpion73> e mi da una schermata nera
<Scorpion73> la pennetta inoltre smette di lavorare
<Scorpion73> non lampeggia più per intenderci
<cristian_c> davegarath, io non ho installato nessun de aggiuntivo, però il menù ce l'ho
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, fino a che punto arrivi?
<Scorpion73> fino a premere prova senza installare
<Scorpion73> poi blank screen
<Scorpion73> ho provato anche con linux mint 14.1 e stesso problema
<Scorpion73> non so se la cosa può aiutare
<davegarath> cristian_c, nella 13.04 ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, credo che ci voglia il nomodeset
<Scorpion73> Ho letto molto anche io su questo nomodeset
<Scorpion73> però siceramente non capisco se lo posso mettere o no
<Scorpion73> non potendo inserire nessun tipo di comando
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, nella stessa schermata
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, F6
<Scorpion73> mmmm
<Scorpion73> ora provo
<gab_> chi sa dirmi perchè all'installazione si blocca su configurazione hardware? c'era preisntll wind8 ma nesuna tracci di uefi...qale problma potrebbbe essere?
<cristian_c> gab_, disattivato il secure boot?
<Scorpion73> Niente da fare
<Scorpion73> non succede nulla se premo f6
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, in basso a destra
<cristian_c> è scritto
<Darshan> buonasera
<Scorpion73> per farvi capire arrivo a questa schermata
<Scorpion73> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vkpaii9i18f8i4s/IMG_20130327_182936.jpg
<Scorpion73> dopo clicco try ubuntu witouth installing
<Scorpion73> e blank screen
<Guest16899> aiuto da quando ho installato lubuntu 12.10 internet fà una fatica assurda ad agganciare le reti wifi!!!!
<Guest16899> consigli?
<Scorpion73> f6 non fa nulla nè nella prima nè nella seconda schermata
<Scorpion73> cristian_c l'unica cosa che mi dice di premere è c per grup
<Scorpion73> grub*
<Darshan> ho problemi nell'installare l'ultima ubuntu... avvio col cd dentro e resta bloccata in una schermata viola con un icona strana alla base dello schemro
<Darshan> *schermo
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, parlo della schermata con il menù
<Guest16899> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Prova , Installa , Difetti
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest16899
<ubot-it> Guest16899: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Scorpion73> Non mi da nessuna schermata con il menu
<Guest16899> wifi debole come risolvere?
<Scorpion73> l'unico menù che mi apparte è quello in foto
<Scorpion73> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vkpaii9i18f8i4s/IMG_20130327_182936.jpg
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, l'hai scritto prima
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma io non parlo del grub
<Guest16899> wifi fà fatica ad agganciarsi come risolvere??
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, parlo della schermata della live
<cristian_c> Darshan, hai scelto Prova senza installare
<Scorpion73> il fatto è che io faccio avviare da pennetta e l'unica cosa che mi da è solo questo menù
<cristian_c> ?
<Scorpion73> appena clicco qualcosa si blocca
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma nella schermata iniziale il mouse non c'è
<Scorpion73> Alla schermata della live non ci arrivo
<cristian_c> il puntatore
<Darshan> cristian_c, devo avviare la live, copiare la cartella home, formattare e installare. attualmente si, sto provando ad avviare la live
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, l'hai scritto prima
<Scorpion73> clicco nel senso premo invio
<cristian_c> Guest16899, che scheda hai?
<Scorpion73> appena faccio una scelta per intenderci
<cristian_c> Darshan, mi pare ci fosse una combinazione per il quiet splash
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, eh, ma prima devi premere F6
<Darshan> mmm, quale?
<cristian_c> Darshan, devo vedere, a memoria non ricordo
<Guest16899> non lo so cri come favvio a vedere?
<gab_> secure boot ? pc santech...l'installazione si ferma a configurazione hardware..chi ci capisce qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Guest16899, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Guest16899, ma ho paura che si tratti di una broadcom o una intel
<cristian_c> gab_, ma non dovevi disattivarlo?
<Guest16899> mi mandi pastebin?
<gab_> cristian_c: come detto prima io nn trovo nessuna voce "secure boot" o uefi...accedendo subito con f2
<Guest16899> comunque mi sa intel
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest16899
<ubot-it> Guest16899: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> gab_, e poi dicono che è facile disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> gab_, laptop o desktop?
<URUS> Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>?cosa devo fare ?
<Guest16899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652930/ cristian
<Guest16899> nel pc comunque c'è scritto intel atom inside
<gab_> cristian_c: laptop
<cristian_c> URUS, /msg NickServ identify
<cristian_c> URUS, e poi la password
<cristian_c> gab_, santech?
<gab_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> mai sentito in ambito notebook
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> modello?
<URUS> 2 failed logins since last login.?
<gab_> serie x76
<Darshan> cristian_c, che sia legato all ati radeon?
<Darshan> stupide linux recenti col loro odio per il terminale
<cristian_c> Guest16899, ralink
<cristian_c> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<cristian_c> gab_, guardo
<gab_> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> Darshan, asp
<Guest16899> quindi che devo fare?
<Guest16899> con lts 10.04 non ho mai avuto di questi problemi anche con una tacca di wifi si connetteva subito...
<cristian_c> Darshan, Fqualcosa
<cristian_c> Guest16899, si connette, ma è lento?
<Guest16899> no fà fatica ad agganciare il wifi se non ci sono almeno 3 tacche non si attacca
<Scorpion73> cristian, ho fatto un video
<Scorpion73> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fsaq4vbgma9say/VID_20130327_185130.mp4
<cristian_c> Guest16899, dai un'occhiata al dmesg
<Scorpion73> questo è quello che mi succede
<Scorpion73> premere f6 non serve a nulla, in nessun caso
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma l'ha vista l'indicazione in basso?
<cristian_c> il video non carica
<Scorpion73> non carica?
<Guest16899> da terminale ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Guest16899, sì, dmesg | tail
<Scorpion73> non c'è nessuna indicazione in basso
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, non è possibile
<Scorpion73> al massimo te lo posso mettere su You tube
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, screenshot
<Darshan> niente, provato tutti gli F
<cristian_c> fai prima con uno screenshot
<cristian_c> Darshan, devo ricordarmi
<cristian_c> Darshan, forse ctrl+alt+f1
<Darshan> provato pure quelle
<cristian_c> gab_, pare sia un clevo in realtà
<Scorpion73> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40HQzCkTX4Q&feature=youtu.be
<Guest16899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652961/ cristian
<Scorpion73> screen non posso farne
<Scorpion73> visto che lo faccio partire da pennetta
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma io non la vedo la schermata della live
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, comunque il video si vede
<Scorpion73> Questa è l'unica schermata che mi appare
<Scorpion73> non ho altre schermate
<Scorpion73> faccio partire da penna ed appare questo
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma questa è l'installazione
<cristian_c> a me interessa la live
<Scorpion73> poi qualsiasi scelta faccio schermata nera
<cristian_c> Guest16899, prova a riconnetterti e ripostalo
<cristian_c> aggornato
<Scorpion73> come faccio ad arrivare alla live?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, la devi lanciarw
<cristian_c> *lanciare
<Scorpion73> da windows?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, come l'hai masterizzato?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, no
<Scorpion73> ho fatto il cd con unebootin
<Scorpion73> cioè la pennetta avviabile non il cd
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, infatti a me interessa l'avviabile
<Scorpion73> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vjxmisi8oal30a2/Immagine.jpg
<Scorpion73> che cosa devo premere? wubi? scusa ma non capisco che intendi per live
<cristian_c> Darshan, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, no, non da windows
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<tom__> cristian sempre io http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652986/
<tom__> comunque anche il browser non e che sia veloce
<cristian_c> tom__, non ci sono errori
<cristian_c> [ 2171.528515] wlan0: associated
<Scorpion73> Mi sa che non riesco a farmi capire
<tom__> allora cosa potrebbe essere magari devo aggiornare? o levare ipv6 che dicono che crea problemi, te che mi dici?
<Scorpion73> io la live usb lho fatta con unebootin
<Scorpion73> la inserisco nella porta
<Scorpion73> avvio il portatile da pennetta, e poi succede quello che hai visto nel video
<Scorpion73> nient'altro
<tom__> mi pento di aver levato lts 10.04 andava bene per la connessione
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, è stranissimo
<Scorpion73> lo so
<tom__> dai non e possibile che se ci sono 2 tacche non aggancia
<cristian_c> tom__, già, perché l'hai fatto? :D
<Scorpion73> io avevo pensato a bootloader bloccato o qualcosa del genere
<tom__> mi viene da piangere
<Scorpion73> comunque ora sto provando ad installare la 12.04
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma è la versione server?
<Scorpion73> no versione pc
<Scorpion73> a 64 bit
<tom__> cosa potrebbe essere??
<cristian_c> tom__, risulta agganciata
<cristian_c> tom__, risulta agganciata
<tom__> si si ma fà fatica ora ho 3 tacche
<cristian_c> tom__, riposta quando non ci riesce
<tom__>  se c'è ne sono una oppure 2 non si aggancia
<cristian_c> tom__, riposta quando non ci riesce
<cristian_c> altrimenti che vedo?
<cristian_c> :D
<tom__> il browser va lento per di più
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, premi 'e'
<tom__> che pacco sto lubuntu
<cristian_c> tom__, magari è il pc scarso
<cristian_c> XD
<tom__> se faccio riavvia non si riavvia
<tom__> e ma mi hanno detto che appunto lubuntu e per i pc scarsi e comunque non e cosi vecchio come notebook avra 2 anni
<Scorpion73> intendi la lettera per accedere a grub? è una "c"
<tom__> e comunque cn lts 10.04 riusciva ad agganciarsi benissimo al wifi
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, io ho letto 'è', ma posso sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> *e
<Scorpion73> sisi tranquillo ^^
<cristian_c> tom__, riposta quando non ci riesce
<Scorpion73> comquue una volta prmuto quello accede alla console
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ok, gli va tolta una cosa
<Scorpion73> Da lì che devo scrivere?
<tom__> con lts avevo levato ipv6 potrebbe essere che facendo la stessa cosa vada meglio?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, rimuovi quiet splash
<cristian_c> queste due parole
<tom__> cristian non si aggancia se il segnale e debole tipo una o 2 tacche
<cristian_c> tom__, ipv6 è una rogna
<tom__> come faccio a levarlo?
<Scorpion73> ci provo
<cristian_c> tom__, quindi, disattivalo e usa ipv4
<cristian_c> tom__, io uso ipv4
<cristian_c> tom__, esattamente come hai fatto in passato
<Darshan> rieccomi
<Darshan> sto provando a testare l0'md5
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ti ho dato il suggerimento sbagliato
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, cancella quello che ti ho cetto
<cristian_c> *detto
<cristian_c> Darshan, rimuovi quiet spash dal grub
<cristian_c> *splash
<cristian_c> Darshan, tu invece dovresti lasciarlo ed aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> ops
 * a7x da una spalla su cui piangere a cristian_c
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, tu invece dovresti lasciarlo ed aggiungere nomodeset
<Scorpion73> Nulla da fare
<Scorpion73> ho cancellato le righe che mi hai detto
<Scorpion73> ma il risultato è il medesimo
<cristian_c> 19:26:22 <cristian_c> Scorpion73, tu invece dovresti lasciarlo ed aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, lasciare e aggiungere invece di cancellare
<Scorpion73> mmmm
<cristian_c> l'altro consiglio era per Darshan
<Scorpion73> sempre sulla stessa riga no?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma ro quiet splash va lasciato
<cristian_c> e aggiunto uno spazio e nomodeset
<Scorpion73> ok
<Scorpion73> ora provo subito
<sambuco> domanda: è possibile mettere systemd su ubuntu 12.04 ?
<cristian_c> sambuco, se fosse possibile, non penso che sarebbe semplice comunque
<cristian_c> sambuco, e qui siamo nel chan di supporto
<Darshan> cristian_c, ho trovato difetti nel cd masterizzato, sto rimasterizzando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ecco
<Darshan> spero di non aver finito i dvd... non credo entri in un cd
<cristian_c> Darshan, altrimenti usb
<Scorpion73> Il nomodeset non è andato
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, screenshot
<Scorpion73> andava aggiunto subito dopo quiet splash no?
<cristian_c> è meglio dargli un'occhiata
<Scorpion73> Ho fatto ora lo carico
<Scorpion73> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lb66278nnmgavwp/IMG_20130327_194405.jpg
<Scorpion73> Cacchio lho fatto con mint
<Scorpion73> comunque con ubuntu è la stessa cosa
<ciccio> salve volevo sapere perche non legge i cd mi dice cd vuoto
<vinci98l> ciccio,  che tipo di cd?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, è un po' un casino
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, prima cosa c'era?
<Scorpion73> prima quando?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, prima della modifica?
<cristian_c> c'era ro?
<Scorpion73> no
<ciccio> ho scarito l'ultima versione di ubuntu, comunque la marca verbatim
<Scorpion73> ho semplicemente aggiunto nomodeset
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, e i trattini?
<Scorpion73> c'erano anche quelli
<cristian_c> da dove vengono?
<cristian_c> dov'erano?
<Scorpion73> tutto quello che ho fatto è scrivere nomodeset
<Scorpion73> e spazio
<cristian_c> dov'erano?
<vinci98l> ciccio,  spiegati meglio ... devi installare il sistema?
<Scorpion73> alla fine
<Scorpion73> come nella foto
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, dopo splash?
<ciccio> no voglio copiarlo sul pc
<Scorpion73> sì, dopo splash
<ciccio> per poi masterizzarne un altro
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, toglili
<cristian_c> deve finire con nomodeset
<Scorpion73> ok
<cristian_c> poi Ctrl+x o f10
<cristian_c> per bootare
<Scorpion73> comunque ho già provato a metterlo dopo i trattini e non andava
<Scorpion73> sisi lo so dell'f10
<cristian_c> cancella i trattini
<cristian_c> nomodeset deve stare in fondo
<Scorpion73> su internet l'altro giorno avevo trovato nomodeset.ro=0 o una cosa del genere
<Scorpion73> potrebbe aiutare?
<ciccio> ci6
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, di solito faccio impostare nomodeset e funziona
<cristian_c> anche nel mio caso
<URUS> ciccio: a cosa ti serve il cd ?
<ciccio> per installare la nuova versione di ubuntu
<vinci98l> ciccio,  non ho capito ... dimmi che vuoi fare e come lo voui fare...
<URUS> ciccio: fallo su pendrive cosi non spendi in cd
<URUS> ciccio: per farlo su perndive usa unebooting
<vinci98l> URUS, togli la g :P
<ciccio> non mi fa aprire il cd mi dice e stato inserito un cd vergine
<URUS> installa ultraiso clicca sulla immagine e clicca su masterizza
<URUS> altrimenti avrai gia masterizzato il cd a vuoto
<URUS> se hai una pendrive ti conviene usarlo per la installazione unebootin
<vinci98l> ciccio, devi installare ubuntu 13.04?
<Scorpion73> Niente
<Scorpion73> neanche cancellando i trattini va
<Scorpion73> sempre lo stesso problema. Schermo nero e pennetta che smette di funzionare
<ciccio> c'e anche il 13.04?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, che pc è?
<cristian_c> ciccio, è in beta
<Scorpion73> Asus vivobook s200
<ciccio> cioe'
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, uhm, ok
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, è un problema raro sicuramente
<Scorpion73> e proprio a me
<Scorpion73> xD
<vinci98l> ciccio,  che versione hai ora?
<Darshan> non riesco a fare il backup
<ciccio> 12.04
<vinci98l> ciccio,  è una lts ... perchè vuoi la 12.10?
<Darshan> Scorpion73, non riesco a fare il backup della cartella home, non mi salva il tar.gz nella partizione di windows
<vinci98l> ciccio,  la 13.04 esce ad aprile ma è già disponibile (io ho lubuntu 13.04)
<serpico> ciao
<ciccio> no ho un problema di scheda video mi ingrandisce troppo le icone ecc
<vinci98l> ciccio,  non vengono mica risolti ... (le li risolvono aggiornano anche la lts quindi :P)
<cristian_c> Darshan, credo che ti manchi un pacchetto
<Darshan> quale? ( dio che stress, è la punizione divina per aver installato quella merda di Mint )
<cristian_c> mi pare ntfs-3g o giù di lì
<ciccio> comunque come fare per provare la versione 13.04?
<Darshan> ragionevole, proviamo
<vinci98l> ciccio,  devi scaricarla e installarla...
<serpico> domanda agli utilizzatori di kde: da un paio di giorni mi è scomparso l'ambiente grafico quindi quando il pc si avvia mi si avvia come un terminale. Come posso risolvere il problema? Grazie
<ciccio> da quale sito mi consigli di scaricarla
<vinci98l> ciccio,  quello ufficiale senza dubbio
<Darshan> è installato ntfs-3g
<Darshan> serpico, domanda stupida... se fai startx che succede?
<Scorpion73> cristian_c, non ci sono proprio soluzioni?
<vinci98l> ciccio,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ciccio> www.ubuntu-it.org?
<Scorpion73> non riesco a trovare nessuno che abbia il mio stesso problema
<serpico> Darshan, un sec tento
<vinci98l> ciccio,  ti ho dato il link
<Scorpion73> Forse ho trovto
<Dix78> buonasera :)
<Scorpion73> scaricando la versione di ubuntu
<Scorpion73> a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, un attimo
<cristian_c> dimmi
<Scorpion73> mi segna nel nome AMD, come se riconoscesse che ho una cpu amd
<ciccio> ma non ce nessun download
<Scorpion73> però io ho un i3 intel
<Scorpion73> potrebbe essere il problema?
<Dix78> Scorpion73 non c'entra niente col processore, è solo il nome della versione
<Scorpion73> okok
<ciccio> e poi e in inglese
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, scusa, ridimmi
<Scorpion73> Tranquillo mi hanno detto che non è quello il problema
<Scorpion73> leggevo nel nome del file AMD e pensavo si riferisse al processore
<cristian_c> asus vivobook...
<cristian_c> s200?
<Marcantonio98> Ciao
<Scorpion73> si
<Scorpion73> 11.6 pollici touchscreen
<Marcantonio98> Posso fare una domanda?
<Scorpion73> il fatto è che c'è anche un video su youtube in cui ci fanno girare la 12.10
<Scorpion73> con il touch funzionante
<Dix78> !chiedi | Marcantonio98
<ubot-it> Marcantonio98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vinci98l> ciccio,  imposti l'ita durante l'installazione
<emanuele_> ciao a tuttii!!!!  appena installato kubuntu , e dopo mezzora di smanettamento , funziona bene , il pc è caldo ma nella norma ... finalmente qualcosa che funziona !! pero vorrei sapere alcune cose di base se qualcuno puo aiutarmi ... come ho gia detto è un ambiente totalmente nuovo per me che vengo da windows !
<vinci98l> *durante e prima
<Darshan> cristian_c, sono bloccato, non riesco a backuppare la cartella home!
<serpico> Darshan, cosa strana è partito. ma senza dare il comando...
<Marcantonio98> Grazie ubot. Volevo sapere se verrà rilasciato un port di Ubuntu Phone OS per LG Optimus One
<ciccio> ma non ce il download
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, tablet?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ultrabook?
<cristian_c> emanuele_, installa lm_sensors
<cristian_c> Darshan, prova a spostare su un hdd esterno
<Darshan> avendolo...
<vinci98l> ciccio,  fammi un sudo slhw e pastalo su pastebin.org
<Scorpion73> Scusate crash
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, è presto , ma vai sul sito di ubuntu per il testing
<Darshan> serpico, se non fosse che sto impazzendo a far partire il mio ti consiglierei di dare un occhiata ai log di avvio
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, tablet?
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ultrabook?
<Marcantonio98> Ma il testing è con l'SDK o con le Core Apps?
<Darshan> ceno e poi torno, a dopo
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, sul telefono, penso
<Scorpion73> No è un portatile
<ciccio> come si fa
<serpico> Darshan, hahaha ottimo :D ok do un'occhiata
<vinci98l> ciccio,  ricorda che è in sviluppo ci sono aggiornamenti giornalieri
<Marcantonio98> cristian_c, magari. C'è il supporto per più di 70 telefoni ma non per il mio Optimus One. Che sfortuna :'(
<emanuele__> qualcuno puo spiegarmi alcune cose di base per kubuntu ?
<vinci98l> ciccio,  apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw (poi password continua anche se non l a vedi)
<Dix78> emanuele__ formula una domanda più precisa
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, un po' di pazienza. Aumentaranno i device
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ho visto che c'è un video
<Marcantonio98> Allora devo dire solo una parola... DAJE! xD
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, portatile con il touch?
<Scorpion73> Si lho visto anche iio
<Scorpion73> Si quello
<emanuele__> Dix78: ad esempio come faccio a impostare la lingua italiana , aprire un task manager
<ciccio> mi daHardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.15 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.15)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        output bus information  options can be 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class of hardware 	-C CLASS        same as '-class CL
<emanuele__> Dix78:  poi mi è appena comparsa un icona degli aggiornamenti software , li faccio ?
<cristian_c> !paste | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dix78> certo emanuele__ fa quelli intanto cerco le istruzioni di cui hai bisogno
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ho visto che c'è un video
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, che versione di ubuntu?
<emanuele__> Dix78:  ok grazie!
<Scorpion73> 12.10
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, schermo tutto nero?
<cristian_c> senza scritte?
<Scorpion73> Si
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, uhm
<Scorpion73> Sembea che nei commenti del video hanno lo stesso problema
<Marcantonio98> Raga perchè non mi fa installare un .run?
<ciccio> va be mollo tutto troppo difficile
<Dix78> emanuele__ per la lingua devi cliccare sul plsante col logo poi andare su computer e su localizzazione
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, dovresti segnalare la cosa su launchpad, al limite
<cristian_c> ciccio, che è successo?
<vinci98l> ciccio, ???
<cristian_c> emanuele__, installa lm_sensors per controllare le temperature
<Marcantonio98> Gli ho dato i permessi +x e avvio anche l'installazione con i permessi di root ma mi da errore
<URUS> ciccio: sei riuscito ad installare ubuntu ?
<Scorpion73> This might not be helpful but I'll tell you what I remember without looking at it. I had to disable secure boot first of all- you have to do that on a windows 8 machine or it just wont boot into anything else. Then on the list of boot options, I changed the second option- usb- to the first option so that it would automatically boot into what was on the usb the next time I started the﻿ computer. Then it just booted into ubunt
<Scorpion73> un tizio ha scritto questo
<ciccio> mi chiede il login di  launcpad
<ciccio> lanchpad
<cristian_c> ciccio, qual'è il problema?
<Scorpion73> Sembra io debba disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ma l'avevi fatto
<jester-> Scorpion73: se non leggi la guida
<ciccio> non riesco a scaricare la versione 13.04
<jester-> c'è pure la figura
<vinci98l> ciccio,  hai 32 0 64 bit?
<emanuele__> cristian_c:  ciao cristian , da dove ??  su kubuntu il terminale non si avvia sempre con ctrl alt e T ?
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Darshan> rieccomi
<Darshan> niente hd esterno, come lo faccio sto backup?
<ciccio> non mi appare propio questo e il problem
<Marcantonio98> ciccio disattiva UEFI dal bios
<Scorpion73> si l'avevo fatto
<Scorpion73> non sapevo si intendesse quello...
<vinci98l> Marcantonio98,  sta cercando di scaricare l'iso prima :P
<jester-> ciccio: lo sai che è beta?
<Scorpion73> niente allora non ho idee
<ciccio> lasciamo perdere troppo diff
<Marcantonio98> Ah! Scusa... xD
<jester-> !beta | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Marcantonio98> Quale architettura ha il tuo PC?
<Scorpion73> comunque non sono l'unico ad avere il problema con questo pc
<cristian_c> emanuele__, c'è la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<cristian_c> uhm
<ciccio> ok grazie raga buona serata a tutti
<Richii> salve
<Richii> posso chiedere???
<cristian_c> emanuele__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<Marcantonio98> Scorpion tu hai il problema con UEFI?
<cristian_c> Darshan, che errori ottieni?
<Scorpion73> no
<Darshan> spe che riprovo
<Scorpion73> io ho un altro problema...
<Scorpion73> ora mangio
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, forse non l'hai fatto bene
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, scrivi sul forum
<cristian_c> Scorpion73, ti aiuteranno
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Richii
<ubot-it> Richii: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Darshan> "an error occurred while adding files to the archive" "permission denied"
<Darshan> mmm, e se fossero permessi della cartella origine invece che di destinazione? provo da terminale come root?
<jester-> Darshan: sudo
<cristian_c> Darshan, sì
<cristian_c> Darshan, qual'è il path di origine?
<Darshan> ' /media/$numerone_hardisk/home/darshan'
<emanuele_> cristian mi si era scollegata la chat scusa ... comunque come si apre il terminale su kubuntu ?
<cristian_c> emanuele__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> emanuele_, dal men
<cristian_c> emanuele_, dal menù K
<jester-> emanuele_: dai menu lo apri
<jester-> emanuele_: poi lo agginugiai preferiti
<cristian_c> o dal kicker
<emanuele_> Run Command ?
<cristian_c> no
<jester-> emanuele_: clicca la K angolo basso a sinsitra
<emanuele_> trovato !
<jester-> sinistra
<jester-> è come winz alla fine
<cristian_c> emanuele__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> repetita iuvant
<Marcantonio98> Vado a dopo ;)
<emanuele_> cristian_c:  sto leggendo cristian , grazie!
<cristian_c> emanuele_, di niente
<Darshan> ok, da terminale cammina
<jester-> Darshan: anche da gksu nautilus cammina
<Darshan> da terminale quantomeno vedo meglio quello che sta succedendo
<vinci98l> mangio
<jester-> no che vieni grasso
<cristian_c> Darshan, l'importante è il risultato
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<Darshan> per il risultato aspetto a parlare xD
<Darshan> mentre lui cammina una domanda offtopic xD ma un client di chat con dei temi di colori che non siano accecanti?
<jester-> Darshan: kvirc è bello tamarro
<cristian_c> Darshan, puoi cambiare il tema
<cristian_c> Darshan, che client usi?
<Darshan> si, ma dipende da kde se non ricordo male
<Darshan> attualmente sono con xchat
<Darshan> non voglio tamarrate, lo voglio tutto nero con le scritte chiare, come se fossi da terminale
<jester-> kde ha konversation e un altro
<Darshan> con xchat mi fa cambiare i colori dell'area dei messaggi ma le due barre laterali restano bianche e fanno un contrasto terribile
<Darshan> mmm, vediam vediam
<jester-> quassel
<cristian_c> Darshan, tutto nero? XD
<Darshan> http://www.quassel-irc.org/files/images/snapshot13.preview.png per intenderci come questo
<Darshan> mentre con xchat ho nera la zona centrale e bianca le due zone laterali
<Darshan> kvirc ha dipendenze da kde, non è il caso visto che uso gnome, vediamo quassel
<cristian_c> Darshan, c'è ance irssi
<cristian_c> *anche
<Darshan> non esageriamo xD
<cristian_c> Darshan, beh, gira nel terminale :D
<Darshan> maledizione, forse avrei dovuto escludere dal backup l'sdk di android xD sono millemila files
<vinci98l> riecciomi
<it-39> sera
<emanuele_> ragazzi perche kubuntu non mi memorizza la password del wi fi ?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> voi ve ne intendete anche di mobileunix?
<enzotib> uait, che d'è?
<URUS> uait: no che auto è ?
<uait> auto che?
<URUS> ahhah
<emanuele_> ragazzi perche kubuntu non mi memorizza la password del wi fi ?
<uait> ah ho capito
<uait> allora, qualcuno mi sa dire
<uait> se interet va piu veloce di un iphone 3g?
<uait> e se posso scaricare applicazioni tipo ruzzle, pes, e vari altri giochi?
<enzotib> uait, e che c'entra con ubuntu?
<uait> xke ne parla
<uait> nel forum di ubuntu
<matti-007> link?
<URUS> questo canale è per ubuntu - e non sono ben accetti dispositivi apple
<uait> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=201742
<uait> che dite alloraa?
<uait> lo metto nel telefono?
<Dix78> uait evita. è un progetto molto vecchio e non credo sia supportato attualmente
<URUS> uait: se qualcuno sa aiutarti non lo so ma io ti ho gia risposto
<URUS> prova su kali o backtrack
<URUS> mi sembra sia il canale adatto
<uait> parlo con dix78
<uait> in query
<URUS> uait: ti sto solo consigliando
<uait> sisi ok
<matti-007> mi date un parere su questo: http://compraonline.mediaworld.it/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=20000&storeId=20000&productId=19521928&langId=-1&category_rn=1504
<matti-007> ?
<URUS> le novo ... tolo
<matti-007> cioè?
<URUS> niente niente
<URUS> mi sembra una buona macchina
<URUS> apparte la scheda video che non me neintendo tanto
<URUS> cioe la scheda video non saprei se è buona o no perche non so
<matti-007> dovrebe essere di fascia media
<matti-007> qualità-prezzo?
<URUS> siamo la
<matti-007> grz
<enzotib> !chat |  matti-007
<ubot-it> matti-007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vinci98> enzotib,  ne sta già trattando anche in chat
<matti-007> !Info aircrack-ng
<darshan> rieccomi da una ubuntu funzionante
<URUS> matti-007: canle kali o backtrack
<URUS> per installare prova
<URUS> apt-get install aircrack-ng
<matti-007> ok
<vinci98> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<darshan> come la installo l'ultimissimo java su ubuntu?
<matti-007> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=553752
<emanuele_> ragazzi mi si ripresenta lo stesso problema su kubuntu , mi si e spento di botto il pc per il calore , ma prima di spegnersi è apparsa una schermata nera con alcune scritte , ho fatto in tempo a leggere solo ACPI ... sto impazzendo , questo è il terzo che provo , dopo ubuntu 12 e ubuntu 13 , ora kubuntu e stesso problema.... sto pensando seriamente di mollare tutto e tornare con windows
<matti-007> se è acpi prova a disabilitarlo
<emanuele_> come ?
<matti-007> ma hai letto acpi o errore acpi
<emanuele_> acpi e una cosa dopo ma la schermata è sempre veloce e non faccio in tempo a leggere ... comunque su l'ultima riga ho letto acpti o acpi   mi pare
<emanuele_> e anche la parola error mi pare di aver letto
<matti-007> ma scalda perchè la ventola non gira o perchè?
<it-39> notte
<emanuele_> nono non so perche ma con windows funziona perfettamente
<matti-007> http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oracle-java8-installer/
<emanuele_> sto impazzendo da ieri , non riesco a risolvere
<matti-007> senti aumenta la velocità della ventola
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<emanuele_> matti poi noto che la cpu arriva a 100 % troppo facilmente
<emanuele_> tutto questo con windows non succede , niente di niente
<matti-007> allora pasta il comando: top
<emanuele_> matti e la prima volta che mi trovo di fronte a kubuntu devi spiegarmi nel dettaglio ... apro il terminale ?
<matti-007> nel term scrivi top
<emanuele_> ok fatto ora?
<matti-007> premi q#
<matti-007> premi q
<emanuele_> command not found
<matti-007> scrivi top aspetti un secondo e premi q
<emanuele_> ok fatto
<matti-007> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> posta il risultato lì
<matti-007> ?
<emanuele_> ok un attimo perche sto con un altro pc adesso per paura che si spegne di nuovo di botto e perdere la chat
<matti-007> ok
<darshan> ...c'è un modo pulito per installare l'ultimissima java su ubuntu?
<matti-007> http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oracle-java8-installer/
<matti-007> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=553752
<matti-007> ?
<darshan> mmm, sembra promettente
<matti-007> quale link?
<darshan> il primo
<emanuele_> matti-007:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653592
<darshan> mmm, non funziona l'audio
<matti-007> la cpu è al 0.3%
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<emanuele_> adesso si ... ma mi basta usare 1 minuto internet o aprire youtube e schizza a 100 %
<emanuele_> arriva a picchi di 90 o 100 % con niente e scalda tantissimo
<matti-007> allora pasta il comando quando si scalda
<emanuele_> mi sto arrendendo ... nessuno riesce a risolvermi questo problema , ho installato ubuntu 12 , poi la 13 , ora kubuntu , e sempre lo stesso problema
<emanuele_> pc bollente e dopo un po giustamente si spegne da solo
<matti-007> allora pasta il comando quando si scalda
<matti-007> che pc hai?
<emanuele_> packard bell easy note tj75
<emanuele_> che comando ? top ?
<matti-007> si
<emanuele_> ma non serve solo a vedere i processi , la cpu ecc... ??
<emanuele_> adesso non sto proprio utilizzando niente, ce solo il browser avviato e il pc è gia bollente , è assurdo... con windows non fa cosi
<matti-007> si e devo vedere che processo ti manda la cpu al 100%
<emanuele_> nessun processo ! solo stando su internet
<emanuele_> se apro una cosa come youtube è la fine proprio ....
<matti-007> potrebbe essere un processo che non vedi
<matti-007> hai controllato se sul sito ci sono dei driver per linux?
<emanuele_> adesso per esempio il pc scotta e la cpu e a 0,4 %
<emanuele_> no provo subito a vedere
<emanuele_> matti no ci sono solo i driver per windows 7
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get install bum apri boot up manager e vedi se acpi e acpi local sono attivi
<emanuele_> ok
<matti-007> se no apri una discussione qua e avrai più risposte: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewforum.php?f=9
<emanuele_> mi sta installando dei pacchetti ...
<emanuele_> sta scaricando e installando roba
<emanuele_> ok ho avviato boot up manager
<matti-007> e vedi se acpi e local acpi sono attivi
<emanuele_> ah scusami , quello che avevo letto su quella schermata nera era acpid !
<emanuele_> comunque , acpti-support è spuntato
<matti-007> acpid è attivo?
<emanuele_> no non e spuntato
<emanuele_> e ce il disegno di una lampadina accanto
<matti-007> allora attivslo
<emanuele_> ok
<emanuele_> devo riavviare ?
<matti-007> si
<emanuele_> ok
<darshan> ...qualcuno mi aiuta? si è misteriosamente bloccata la scheda audio
<emanuele_> posso sapere di cosa si tratta ? (acpid)
<matti-007> aspetta mi ero distratto ora te los spiego: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid_%28Italiano%29
<emanuele_> ok matti grazie , ho appena riavviato ... ma che cos è KDE wallet service ce mi parte sempre allavvio e mi chiede la password ?
<emanuele_> KDE daemon
<matti-007> srà una specie di portachiavi
<matti-007> scalda?
<emanuele_> ma si puo disattivare o ogni volta allavvio devo ridirgli la password ???
<emanuele_> comunque ancora è nella norma... ho aspettato che si freddasse prima di farlo ripartire perche scottava... ora vedo un po
<matti-007> dovresti toglierlo dalle applicazioni di avvio cercale
<emanuele_> come si fa? ahah
<matti-007> nel "start"
<matti-007> ci dovrebbe essere una pllicazione applicazioni d'avvio
<emanuele_> ??
<emanuele_> ma da dove vedo le applicazioni allavvio
<matti-007> ci dovrebbe essere un applicazione
<emanuele_> si ma come faccio a vedere le applicazioni che partono allavvio ?
<emanuele_> non lo trovo
<URUS> uttorrent per ubunut ?
<matti-007> qbitorrent
<URUS> basta installarlo ?
<matti-007> si
<matti-007> Gestore avvio automatico emanuele
<matti-007> scalda?
<matti-007> ?
<emanuele_> ho visto un video mezzo video su youtube e gia il pc va lento e scotta..........
<matti-007> è la scheda video!
<matti-007> quele hai?
<emanuele_> quindi ?
<matti-007> quele hai?
<emanuele_> asp cerco le caratteristiche su internet del mio modello
<emanuele_> o si puo vedere tramite terminale ?
<matti-007> lspci | grep Graphics
<matti-007> dai quel comando
<emanuele_> grande :)   aspetta che ti faccio anche pastebin
<emanuele_> matti il comando che mi hai dato non mi fa niente ...
<jester-> emanuele_: lspci | grep -i vga
<matti-007> lspci | grep VGA
<emanuele_> niente....
<jester-> emanuele_: lspci | grep -i vga
<emanuele_> ok fatto incollo asp
<emanuele_> grazie jester
<emanuele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653672
<emanuele_> che faccio ???? ? :(
<jester-> emanuele_: hai una ati e se driver aggiuntivi non segnala niente va bene cosi
<emanuele_> allora non è la scheda video ?
<jester-> a fare che
<emanuele_> solito problema....... ho provato ubuntu 12 , poi la 13 come hai detto tu , ora kubuntu e sempre lo stesso caxxo di problema
<emanuele_> sto seriamente pensando di tornare con windows e mollare tutto.... e assurdo
<matti-007> posta il risultato di sensors
<jester-> emanuele_: il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia la grafica, ma avevi detto che con la 13.04 non scaldava
<jester-> emanuele_: che pc è
<emanuele_> inizialmente non scalda nessuno , ma mi basta fare 2 stronzate che va tutto lento e il pc si scalda
<__cr0wn__> perché non provi con xubuntu o lubuntu?
<emanuele_> il pc è un packard bell easy note tj75
<matti-007> posta il risultato di sensors
<emanuele_> e il bello è che con windows va una scheggia e non scalda per niente !
<matti-007> ?
<emanuele_> ok matti
<jester-> __cr0wn__: ChanServ non centra l'interfaccia grafica il sistema è lo stesso e ha un pc il cui acpi non è compatibile
<DoctorD90> davegarath,
<DoctorD90> C sei? :0
<DoctorD90> Dho....
<emanuele_> ah scusa matti pensavo era per me..
<jester-> emanuele_: se anche con la 13.04 non va mi sa che devi desistere
<matti-007> si ch era per te
<__cr0wn__> sono più leggere e non danno problemi di surriscaldamento questo vechhio Travelmate 291lmi del 2005 con lubuntu va benissimo
<jester-> __cr0wn__: acpi non compatibile = la ventola non gira
<jester-> centra un tubo la grfica
<jester-> grafica
<DoctorD90> Jester, scusa se t disturbo, conosci il cmd chown?
<__cr0wn__> Ah, ok non avevo capito
<DoctorD90> Ho un problemino xD
<jester-> DoctorD90: assegna proprietario e gruppo
<matti-007> posta il risultato di sensors
<matti-007> emanuele
<emanuele_> matti sensors come comando da terminale ?
<matti-007> si
<DoctorD90> No vabbe, era x chiedere se potevo domandare a te xD
<DoctorD90> Comunque
<jester-> DoctorD90: eh osa devi fare
<matti-007> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matti-007> lol
<emanuele_> mi dice The program sensors is currently not installed
<jester-> matti-007: hai le paturnie?
<DoctorD90> Ho la cartella in /var/www/bot
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install sensors
<DoctorD90> Ed il bot che gira nel mio account
<DoctorD90> Davegarth m ha suggerito il chown sulla cartella, come: chown doc:doc /var....
<DoctorD90> Ma la shell m dice: ....
<DoctorD90> Invalid group
<jester-> DoctorD90: che nome ha il tuo user
<matti-007> cmq ciao a tutti
<DoctorD90> Mo avevo intuito che o il primo o secondo doveva essere il group...ma m kiedevo se poi dava accessi a tutto il gruppo :0
<DoctorD90> doctor , group user o users (nn ricordo, cmq quello di default)
<DoctorD90> Ciao matti
<jester-> DoctorD90: non esiste un gruppo 0, penco che vorresti assegnare owner e gruppo del tuo user per poterla scriver da user
<jester-> DoctorD90: user ha un nome/alias?
<Zaki-Sama|2> Hi everyone here !!
<Zaki-Sama|2> i have some questions about the TRE huawei 3G key
<jester-> hi Zaki-Sama|2 for english language please join #ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Scusami, che intendi con nome alias? (da questo penso che non lo ha xD)
<Zaki-Sama|2> Actually my girlfriend is italian, i'm trying to convince her to install ubuntu
<jester-> DoctorD90: fa vedere ls -la /hoome
<jester-> DoctorD90: fa vedere ls -la /home
<Zaki-Sama|2> and i don't want to have bad surprises with the connection she has jester-
<DoctorD90> Ficcanasone *-* (skerzo eh!)
<DoctorD90> Cmq l'ho creato con webmin
<DoctorD90> Quindi dovrebbe essere un account normalissimo
<DoctorD90> Ke fa parte del gruppo users/user
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: most of the internet key work fine in ubuntu but winzoz is better for a girl that dont konw lunux
<jester-> DoctorD90: se non dici il nome user
<jester-> è un segreto di stato?
<Zaki-Sama|2> Well, she's not a windows fan
<DoctorD90> Ma m sono scordato d scrivertelo??? Scusa!!!
<DoctorD90> È doctor!
<jester-> DoctorD90: sudo chowm sticass:sticass /var/www/bot
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Sisi
<DoctorD90> L'ho fatyo
<DoctorD90> chown doctor:doctor /var....
<DoctorD90> Solo m dice invalud group
<emanuele_> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto sensors .......
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: she can try and if italina girl we can help she about problemes
<emanuele_> dai ragazzi, mi arrendo .... addio ubuntu... torno a windows :(
<DoctorD90> Xke nn ho creato un gruppo con lo stesso nome dell'account, ma l'ho addato a user
<jester-> emanuele_: lm-sensors e poi va configurato ma controlla solo la temp, no risolve il problema
<jester-> emanuele_: hai beccato un pc indigesto a linux
<Zaki-Sama|2> i know you would, but how if she can"t connect :)
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: she has not normal adsl connection?
<Zaki-Sama|2> i told you, she's using TRE 3G huawei e 173
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: the important sholud be to install linux in dual boot whit winz
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: so if an horse dont work she use another one
<Zaki-Sama|2> Okay, told her she can do that, and choose what system to run on grub
<jester-> yess
<jester-> Zaki-Sama|2: native module modem-switch manages most of the internet key commercially
<jester-> but some one may have trouble
<DoctorD90> Jester-, grz! Ho cercato su google ed ho scovato ke il parametro gruppo era opzionale, quindi l'ho levato :P ...ho fatto chown doctor /var..... Grz mille e scusa il disturbo (ps.giurk che ero certo di avertelo scritto il nome utente xP scusa la gaff)
<jester-> DoctorD90: opzionale?
<jester-> DoctorD90: la la sai la logica dei permessi? come fa senza il gruppo
<DoctorD90> Jester-: http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown
<DoctorD90> Ed io cosa ne so xD
<jester-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<DoctorD90> Nn m kiedere xP
<DoctorD90> No dico, come faccia senza gruppo Xd
<jester-> DoctorD90: è inutile che chiedi e poi vai per cazzi tuoi rendendo il sistema da cimema
<DoctorD90> Sisi, il chmod
<DoctorD90> Cimema? :0
<jester-> DoctorD90: comico
<DoctorD90> No scusami! Non volevo andare x cazzi miei, ho solo visto che stavamo quasi tutti su d te, e ho cercato d non rompere troppo xD scusa xD
<DoctorD90> Ma comunque il comando è andato senza errori...ora lo provo pure...
<jester-> DoctorD90: -rw-rw-r--  son 644
<DoctorD90> ......si.....quindi?
<jester-> DoctorD90: orimo rw = leggibile scrivibile dal proprietario secondo leggibile scrivibile da gruppo terso r  solo leggibile da altri
<DoctorD90> Scusami, sarà l'ora unita alla nabbezza ma nn ti seguo al 100 xP dimmo tutto....
<DoctorD90> Ed allora sarà a sto punto
<DoctorD90> -rw-------
<DoctorD90> Probabilmente
<DoctorD90> Ora t dico :)
<jester-> DoctorD90:  le cartelle hanni tutte 755
<vinci98> ciao
<jester-> 777 le scivono cani e porci
<DoctorD90> Si ovvio...ma qst l'ho creata con il root
<DoctorD90> Sta cartella bot
<DoctorD90> Cmq mo t dico :)
<jester-> DoctorD90: di deffualt è 755 se assegni doctor:doctro la scrivi e la leggi da nromale utente doctro
<jester-> doctor
<DoctorD90> 4 drwxr-xr-x 2 doctord root 4096 Mar 28 00:00 bot
<jester-> DoctorD90: piu se è roba apache sarebbe piu corretto doctor:www
<jester-> 755
<DoctorD90> Ecco(sn da cell, ci metto qualche secondo a farlo
<DoctorD90> Ah si
<DoctorD90> Nel server gira apache
<jester-> DoctorD90: da utente la scrivi perchè tua e la puo scrivere anche roba gruppo apache
<DoctorD90> In realta io gradire ke la potessi scrivere solo io
<DoctorD90> (ed ovviamente leggere apache)
<DoctorD90> Xke ti spiego
<jester-> DoctorD90: per gruppo apache si intende il servizio
<jester-> gruppo www --> servizio apache
<jester-> dipende da cosa ci fai cone quella cartella
<DoctorD90> Ho un bot (eggdrop) che mi da da file (txt, html etc) ogni x.minuti. Alla fine con dave siamo giunti alla soluzione di creare una cartella in varwww, e fare il chown sul mio account (dato ke l'eggdrop gira sotto l mio account)
<jester-> DoctorD90: non conosco apache in modo sofisticato ma la logica permessi quella è
<DoctorD90> Sisi xD questo lo sapevo ^^ grazie ^^ apache è il servizio, non un hacker professionista che si è intrufolato nel server (come pensava un amico qualche anno fa xD)
<DoctorD90> Sisi
<DoctorD90> Solo
<jester-> quindi decidi tu il gruppo
<jester-> che deve essere lo stesso del bot per logica
<DoctorD90> (anke se alla fine ha il w in tutta la www) pensavo fosse meglio evitare di dare il w in cartella bot
<DoctorD90> Ah allora niente apache
<DoctorD90> Devo fare doctor:user
<jester-> DoctorD90: w = write r = read
<DoctorD90> Sisi
<jester-> w vale 4 read 2
<DoctorD90> Se ha 755 sia....lol xD figuraccia xD a qst ora manco più le addizioni so fare xD
<DoctorD90> Ok xD taccio xD
<DoctorD90> Quindi ora x dare il giusto comando
<DoctorD90> Devo dire doctor:ilmiogruppodiappartenenza?
<DoctorD90> Rigth?
<jester-> x 1
<jester-> quindi rwx = 7
<jester-> 777 tutti hanno tutti i permessi
<DoctorD90> Sisi xD avevo preso 5 x rw....nn mi chiedere come xD non lo so xD
<DoctorD90> Cmq
<puppis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoctorD90> Ok, controllato è users.
<DoctorD90> Quindi faccio:   chown doctor:users /var...
<DoctorD90> Giusto jester-? :)
<DoctorD90> (ora cancello e rifaccio la cartella e sto sicuro)
<jester-> DoctorD90: che centra user
<jester-> DoctorD90: dai doctor doctor o doctor www
<DoctorD90> Mi hai detto che devo dare il gruppo d appartenenza d cui fa parte il mio account, se non ho capito male. Il mio gruppo è users
<DoctorD90> Se provo doctor:doctor m restituiva errore
<jester-> DoctorD90: doctor ha un gruppo doctor a cui appartiene e puoi associare altri
<DoctorD90> No
<DoctorD90> Non esiste un gruppo doctof xD
<DoctorD90> doctor*
<jester-> DoctorD90: se installi vbox e non entri nel grubbo vboxusers da utente normale non parte
<jester-> DoctorD90: fa vedere ls /home
<jester-> o viene natale
<DoctorD90> Eh...t ho detto, sino da cell...qualche secondo e t posto tutto
<jester-> che ci fai dal cellofono
<DoctorD90> XD sono a letto ed ho il pc rotto xD
<DoctorD90> Cmq sono fesso proprio...devo andare a farlo il cmd prima d capire zD
<jester-> DoctorD90: e che centra apache col cellofono e linux
<DoctorD90> In home sta doctor e basta xD
<DoctorD90> Sto sistemando il server remoto zD
<jester-> DoctorD90: quindi utente doctor dovrebbe avere il suo gruppo doctor se lo hai cancellato hai fatto una minchiata
<DoctorD90> Ecco che c faccio...c sn abituato ma cambiare app d continuo ed editare i log x incollarli è lungo xD
<DoctorD90>  .... NONEEEE XD
<DoctorD90> Ho creato doctor tramite webmin
<jester-> DoctorD90: se dice che il gruppo doctor non esiste
<jester-> DoctorD90: a capire cosa stai mettendo in piedi
<DoctorD90> E scelsi di noncreare un nuovo gruppo col nome dell?account, ma di aggkungere l'account al gruppo users
<jester-> hai messo ubuntu sul cellofono?
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> [00:24] (DoctorD90) Sto sistemando il server REMOTO zD
<DoctorD90> Sto sistemando il server REMOTO xD ma da cell xD
<DoctorD90> Ok , è tardi per entrambi lol
<jester-> DoctorD90: e di solito si dovrebbe poi sistemare il conf
<DoctorD90> Cmq sembra che anke solo con chown doctor
<DoctorD90> Il conf di cosa?
<DoctorD90> Ha fatto tutto webmin
<DoctorD90> E funge bene :)
<DoctorD90> Cmq solo con chown doctor
<jester-> DoctorD90: se in /home c'è doctor è evidente che è l'user di sistema e ha il suo gruppo  doctor
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<DoctorD90> Il mio bot riesce a scrivere nella cartella
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Aspe
<DoctorD90> Vedo d copiarti
<jester-> DoctorD90: lascia perdere che è tardi
<DoctorD90> La stringa dal webmin
<jester-> domani chiedi a remix_tj  o a chi ti stava aiutando oggi che sono piu esperti
<DoctorD90> Cmq è u virtual server, nn c sn account du default. C'è solo il root di default
<jester-> quindi ancora piu complicato
<DoctorD90> Forse x qst pensavi che c fosse il gruppo
<DoctorD90> X me no...
<DoctorD90> X ki ha fatto il pacchetto del server ubuntu si xD
<jester-> DoctorD90: in linux creando un user crea anche il relativo gruppo
<DoctorD90> Se non specifichi altrimenti
<jester-> ma che senso ha non avere un gruppo
<DoctorD90> Se metti ke il gruppo di appartenenza.primario deve essere un altro
<DoctorD90> Nn lo crea
<jester-> dipende da cosa ci fai e cosa vuoi fare
<jester-> DoctorD90: come non lo crea
<DoctorD90> Nono! Nn ha senso! Ma solo nn è forzato la creazione del gruppo
<jester-> adduser sticass crea user sticass e user sticass
<DoctorD90> Si
<jester-> di default poi aggiungi gli altri che ti servono tipo www cdrom audio e palle varie
<DoctorD90> Ma se usi l'opzione -G (m pare) opp -g puoi specificare il gruppo primario
<jester-> dipende sempre da cosa ci fai con l'user
<DoctorD90> Ma se alla creazione specifichi il gruppo primario ed ESISTE GIÀ, allora non locrea :)
<jester-> e cosa gli vuoi far fare
<DoctorD90> Ah si
<DoctorD90> Io ho preferitomettermelo nel gruppo user
<jester-> DoctorD90: piu aggiunger user a tutti gruppi disponibili
<DoctorD90> Lol
<DoctorD90> Comunque oh! Chown doctor var, banale banale
<DoctorD90> Sembra funzionare xD
<DoctorD90> Nn sto avendo problemi xD
<jester-> jester adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jester-> DoctorD90: vedi?
<jester-> jester fa parte anche di altri gruppi
<jester-> basta aggiungerli
<DoctorD90> doctor 1010 users
<DoctorD90> Ma si xD aggiungerli si
<DoctorD90> Ma tu hai installato ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Con user default jester
<DoctorD90> E lui avrà creato user ed group jester
<jester-> users se ricordo bene è generico e scrivono pure cani e porci
<DoctorD90> Il mio server gira con root d default
<DoctorD90> Si ma tanto ho i dati d accesso solo io xP
<DoctorD90> Ci accedo solo io xP
<jester-> tutti i sistemi girano con root di default, gli user sono opzionali
<DoctorD90> Si ma non quello che t chiede durante l'installazione dico xD
<jester-> in pratica setti la pass di root
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-28
<akis24> giorno
<ricc9227> hi, someone can say me if there's the version 12.10 lts?
<_Ingen> ciao, devo reinstallare win ma prima vorrei formattarne la partizione che però non riesco a smontare, e ora è indentificata come " /media/53980F900B622B3E" prima non mi rocordo com'era, ma non con un numero così lungo mi pare strano
<OverMe> sudo umount /media/53980F900B622B3E
<_Ingen> OverMe: questo forza unmount? adesso sono da "xubuntu live" che pass devo dare?
<OverMe> non c'è pass
<_Ingen> formattado l'HDD ripara i settori danneggiati o li segna come da non usare vero?
<_Ingen> OverMe:  grazie :)
<OverMe> riparare di certo no, al massimo li segna come da non usare
<_Ingen> OverMe: grazie :)
<_Ingen> OverMe:  probelama... g parted  mi ha segnalato quest'errore e quando ho dato ok ha smontato l'HDD http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654611/
<_Ingen> *problema
<_Ingen> dunque ho riavviato il pc, e adesso tutte le partizioni hanno un bollino rosso con un punto esclamativo :(
<_Ingen> Warning - input/output error
<hallino1> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pook> Buon giorno ragazzi sta mattina ho acceso il pc e mi compare un messaggio di errore allora ora lo avviato in live dal CD …. quando provo ad entrare del disco rigido HARD DISK mi compare questo messaggio ….(Unable to mount 316 GB Volume) (Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-0582284e4bef: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-
<pook> come posso risolvere il problema
<pook> ?
<davegarath> pook, apri un terminale e prova a fare la mount a mano scrivendo : mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<davegarath> cosa ti dice ?
<pook> ok
<romeopapa> salve, sto cercando di condividere in rete delle cartelle sul pc, per poterle visualizzare da un pc windows. ho seguito questa guida, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/internet/it/networking-shares.html ma mi condivide solo la cartella principale, e non le sottocartelle, che devo condividere una per una, mica è normale?
<romeopapa> nessuno?
<pook> Buon giorno ragazzi sta mattina ho acceso il pc e mi compare un messaggio di errore allora ora lo avviato in live dal CD …. quando provo ad entrare del disco rigido HARD DISK mi compare questo messaggio ….(Unable to mount 316 GB Volume) (Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-0582284e4bef: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu/87eccad5-f6e5-476e-afee-
<pook> come posso risolvere?
<davegarath> !paste | pook
<ubot-it> pook: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> pook, ridai la mount a mano e metti su pastebin il risultato
<davegarath> poi copia qui la url
<pook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654739/
<enzotib> lol
<romeopapa> salve, sto cercando di condividere in rete delle cartelle sul pc, per poterle visualizzare da un pc windows. ho seguito questa guida, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/internet/it/networking-shares.html ma mi condivide solo la cartella principale, e non le sottocartelle, che devo condividere una per una, mica è normale?
<jester-> pook: come lo monti
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<matti-007> quella guida e per ubuntu 8.10
<enzotib> !chi | matti-007
<ubot-it> matti-007: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<jester-> romeopapa: sia in winz che in .inux devi dire a samba cosa condividere, in ubuntu installa system-config-samba e usalo, in winz non ricordo
<matti-007> col wiki a me funziona
<luka74> ho erroneamente formattato la partizione di vista ed ora il pc nn si avvia con ubuntu 12.04 avete suggerimenti?
<TaLaDo> lol
<dod> luka74 parti con una ubuntu live da cd e provi a reinstallare grub2
<dod> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dod> se hai la home separata e non riesci a ricuperare grub puoi reinstallare solo la root sempre da cd live. altrimenti ti salvi i dati della home su disco esterno e reinstalli ubuntu completamente.
<luka74> geazie dod e @ubot-it provo e speriamo bene
<dod> luka74 se rivuoi seven reinstallalo prima della eventuale reinstallazione totale di ubuntu. se installi ubuntu mettilo con la home separata. vedi la guida
<dod> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dod> vista*
<luka74> dod la home nn posso accedere permessi negati
<dod> perche' la live ti monta il disco in sola lettura
<dod> se gli fai fare un checkdisk te la rimonta anche in scrittura mi pare poi accedi sicuramente.
<luka74> comandi da terminale?
<dod> sudo chmod 755 -R /media/percorso_HD
<dod> altrimenti controlli il device con sudo fdisk-l  e poi dai    sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/quellochee'
<luka74> se va ti faccio membro della famiglia grazie ora nn posso sn al lavoro ma ti faro sere esito
<dod> bene.
<sergiomos> ciao!
<matti-007> hola
<sergiomos> ubuntu non riconosce la paswd!
<matti-007> che errore da?
<jester-> sergiomos: perché dai quella sbagliata
<matti-007> lol
<sergiomos> un problema a un programma ma la segnalazione non parte perchè account è disabilitato
<matti-007> c
<matti-007> se divi abilitare un account fallo da sessione ospite
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<matti-007> ciao
<sergiomos> ho provato inutlmente in vari modi ache usando il terminale
<skricciolo1981> ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 riscaricato skype,ma ora nn va piu...niente audio,niente  videochiamate,e crasha in continuazione..
<skricciolo1981> prima andava perfettamente..
<matti-007> se divi abilitare un account fallo da sessione ospite
<sergiomos> scusa in che modo?
<matt-007> apri sessione ospite e vai nelle impostazioni di sistema
<sergiomos> ci sono poi?
<matti-007> poi nell impostrazioni uetnte
<matti-007> e abiliti l'account
<sergiomos> non riconosce la passwd!
<jester-> sergiomos: pass utente?
<matti-007> o pass amministratore?
<sergiomos> pass amministratore disabilitato!
<matti-007> allora devi avviare in modalità ripristino
<jester-> sergiomos: precisa: per amministratore cosa intendi
<matti-007> hai abilitato l'account root?
<jester-> sergiomos: non riconosce la pass di user o di una applicazione
<sergiomos> ci ho provato ma invano
<jester-> sergiomos: se non rispondi alle domande è inutile chiedere
<sergiomos> non riconosce la pass user
<matti-007> allora devi avviare in modalità ripristino
<jester-> sergiomos: in ripristino al menu abiliti il network che monta il fs in scritttur poi vai in root e digiti
<jester-> passwd sticass
<sergiomos> ci ho provato con ripristino ma invariato
<jester-> segui e metti la nuova pass
<fip> disattivare ipv6 con leafpad , comando?
<jester-> se non abiliti il network il fs è in sola lettura e non cambia nulla
<sergiomos> passwd unchanged
<jester-> sergiomos: leggi sopra
<jester-> se è in solo lettura  come fa a scvriverla
<skricciolo1981> per problema mia nn c'è soluzione?
<skricciolo1981> mio
<jester-> skricciolo1981: skype va installato da repo abilitando repo parteners ed extra, prima devi purgare l'installato e cancellare la cartella .Skype
<matti-007> c
<skricciolo1981> jester-, sulle repo nn l ho trovato
<jester-> skricciolo1981: perchè non hai abilitato parteners e extra
<skricciolo1981> jester-, come si fa?
<DoctorD90> Ciau jester- :) ^^
<jester-> da sorgenti software, menu modifica di software center
<jester-> cià
<matti-007> io non sono un clone di massy!
<jester-> matti-007: ricominci?
<skricciolo1981> jester-, sto purgando,ma dove trovo la cartella skype?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rm -r .Skype
<skricciolo1981> jester-, fatto ora?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: abilitati i repo?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<skricciolo1981> not installed...jester-
<skricciolo1981> jester-, come si abilitano?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: menu modifica di softceneter
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non lo trovo
<jester-> sorgenti soft-->aaltro soft
<jester-> skricciolo1981: o in driver aggiuntivi eticheta sorgenti
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non c'è altro soft
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laidon> ciao a tutti voi
<skricciolo1981> jester-,  http://imagebin.org/251941
<jester-> skricciolo1981: spunta anche parteners
<laidon> quando provo a vedere un video appare un messaggio che mi invita ad aggiornare il flash plugin perché obsoleto, ma dopo l'aggiornamento la schermata del video rimane tutta nera. Che fare? Grazie
<skricciolo1981> tutte e due?
<skricciolo1981> jester-,
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sorgente non serve ma male non fa
<skricciolo1981> ora? update? jester-
<jester-> skricciolo1981: si e poi installa skype
<skricciolo1981> ok provo grazie jester-
<skricciolo1981> ok provo grazie jester-
<laidon> jester-, sapresti dare una dritta anche a me sul mio quesito? Grazie
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non c'è nel center..
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> laidon: dpkg -l | grep flash che dice, metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> jester-, è solo una riga, posso qui?
<tommy_> cerco cristian_M
<jester-> laidon: si
<Guest68910> sei in linea cristian_m
<jester-> cristian_c: si sta cibando
<laidon> jester-, ii  adobe-flashplugin   11.1.102.63-0precise2   i386   Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<laidon> questo è quello che mi chiede di aggiornare alla 11.2.202.275
<jester-> laidon: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Guest68910> e 3 giorni che chiedo aiuto per sto wifi di lubuntu e ancora non ho risolto :(
<skricciolo1981> jester-, cosi sta andando
<jester-> laidon: se non lo aggiorna è il sito
<jester-> skricciolo1981: installa synaptic che softcenter è una ciofeca
<skricciolo1981> jester-, come?
<jester-> indovina
<skricciolo1981> provo ok jester-
<jester-> invece di skype scrivi synaptic
<skricciolo1981> si si jester-
<Guest68910> cercasi persona che se ne intenda di lubuntu, ??? non ciarlatani
<DoctorD90> XD
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest68910
<ubot-it> Guest68910: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<laidon> jester-, ora mi dice "ii  flashplugin-installer   11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.10.1"
<jester-> c'è la malattia di lunbuntu
<jester-> e di pc scarsi
<jester-> laidon: è l'ultimo ma darei anche un bel sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest68910> jester se una malattia allora prima di consigliare di installare lubuntu per i pc scarsi, meglio tacere...
<jester-> Guest68910: fai la domanda
<Dix78> Guest68910 forse stai sbagliando approccio con la chat ;)
<Guest68910> ma che domanda devo fare e 3 giorni che vi faccio domande e le risposte sono sempre "sembra tutto ok" ok una m.....
<DoctorD90> Guest ma ke problema hai?
<skricciolo1981> jester-, audio skype ora va...devo provare videochiamata comunque ancora non ha crashato
<jester-> Guest68910: visto che non è un callcenter ma un chan di volontari che ruba magari tempo al lavoro per aiutare abbi pazienza
<OverMe> else, GTFO
<jester-> Guest68910: fai la domanda se qualcuno un canale sa la risposta e ha tempo ti risponde
<Guest68910> jester io ho pazienza ma sono 3 giorni che vado a vuoto, il pc lo uso per lavorare, e sono nella m... scusate se mi sto agitando
<DoctorD90> Guest, e so due. KE PROBLENA HAI?
<Guest68910> lubuntu 12.10 wifi a segnale debole non si aggancia come risolvere??????
<DoctorD90> ...
<DoctorD90> Guest t c posso mandare? XD ....se il segnale lo vede, mA è debole
<DoctorD90> È xke il router sta trp lontano dal px
<DoctorD90> Pc*
<DoctorD90> E viceversa xD
<DoctorD90> Avvicina uno dei due all'altro
<DoctorD90> O usa una ethernet
<OverMe> DoctorD90, non parlare in esseemmeessese per favore
<jester-> Guest68910: che scheda wifi
<jester-> e a quanto sta il rutter
<DoctorD90> Sxusa over, da cell sono abituato, hai ragione ;P
<Guest68910> doctor il problema che ci sono 5 tacche del wifi, se non c'è ne sono almeno 3 non si connette non e normale... cn lts anche con una tacca si agganciava
<Guest68910> jester comunque non mi ricordo il comando per vedere la scheda wifi
<jester-> Guest68910: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> se integrata
<DoctorD90> Ah lol ...
<laidon> jester-, dopo l'aggiornamento i video nei siti come corriere, repubblica, youtube non spuntano proprio, schermata vuota...
<Guest68910> jester ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<jester-> laidon: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste laidon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste laidon'
<jester-> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> jester-, paste.ubuntu.com/5654980/
<jester-> laidon: hai fatto un po un'ammucchiata
<jester-> Guest68910: spe
<jester-> laidon: audo dpkg --purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk    adobe-flashplugin  flashplugin-installer
<laidon> levo tutto
<jester-> laidon: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<laidon> jester-, quindi metto l'installer, non direttamente l'adobe-flashplugin?
<Guest68910> jester io credo che il problema stia nella scheda rt3090 magari non e compatibile
<jester-> laidon: il pachhetto lo va a prendere da adobe lo scompatta e lo installa dove deve andare
<laidon> ok, vado
<jester-> Guest68910: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<laidon> jester-, ii  flashplugin-installer   11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.10.1   i386   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<jester-> laidon: gia faaattoooo
<laidon> jester-, li ho tolti e ho reinstallato come dicevi tu
<Guest68910> jester devo essere connesso per lanciare quel comando?
<jester-> laidon: provalo
<jester-> Guest68910: si
<laidon> jester-, schermata vuota
<jester-> laidon: chiudi e riapri ff
<laidon> jester-, nera su repubblica, youtube e bianca su corriere
<jester-> e vai su youtube
<jester-> laidon: usa firefox
<laidon> jester-, sì uso quello, e ne apro uno a caso di video?
<Guest68910> allora jester facciamo cosi venerdi ho il cavo eternet ora non riesco grazie lo stesso speriamo a venerdi, te prova a informarti sui problemi relativi al asus eee pc 1001ha e la compatibilità wifi con lubuntu ciao
<jester-> laidon: funza il 11.2
<jester-> laidon: spe
<laidon> jester-, rifatto: mi dà schermata vuota
<laidon> rettangolo nero
<sergiomos> ciao!
<jester-> laidon: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<laidon> jester-, ii  flashplugin-installer   11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.10.1   i386   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<jester-> laidon: e cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<laidon> senza la 'e' iniziale immagino
<sergiomos> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10 ho provato digitare passwd sticass ottenendo questa risposta: does not exist
<laidon> jester-, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 <-- così?
<jester-> laidon: senza
<laidon> jester-, non mi ritorna nulla
<jester-> laidon: sospettavo hai cpu vecchia senza il flag sse2 ti cerco il link per sistemare
<laidon> ah
<laidon> il mio pc ha 6-7 anni
<laidon> grazie mille, forse si riesce a sistemare sto problema e tornano i video...
<jester-> laidon: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<laidon> ok, seguo quella guida e poi ti faccio sapere, grazie =)
<jester-> laidon: da una certa versione del flash se non c'è sse2 non va
<sergiomos> mi scuso il problema riguarda account disabilitato
<jester-> sergiomos: account de che
<sergiomos> account amministratore ubuntu
<jester-> sergiomos: come dire che hai abilitato root?
<jester-> o usando sudo
<sergiomos> non si riabilita perchè non riconosce pass
<jester-> sergiomos: allora non riconosce la pass facendo?
<jester-> p tiriamo natale
<sergiomos> non riconosce pass per aggiornare il sistema
<jester-> sergiomos: hai per caso creato un nuovo user?
<sergiomos> no solo amministratore che attualmente è disabilitato
<jester-> sergiomos: non esiste un user amministratore
<jester-> esiste user con i poteri di admin se puo usare sudo
<jester-> oppure abilitare inutilemnte root
<jester-> sergiomos: sempre che usi ubuntu
<sergiomos> uso ubuntu 12.10 non riconosce paaswd utente
<jester-> sergiomos: se user di ubuntu non riconosce la pass assegnata hai sminchiato tu. oppure non fa parte del gruppo sudo
<jester-> sergiomos: e ti avevo detto come resettarla
<sergiomos> ci ho provato con passwd sticass
<jester-> sergiomos: hai scritto sticass?
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> sergiomos: hai scritto passwd nomeutouser spero
<sergiomos> si cosi ho letto
<jester-> sergiomos: ma prendi pel culo?
<TaLaDo> eh
<sergiomos> per favore dammi i comandi per abilitare account
<jester-> sergiomos: vai in recovery. al menu abiliti il network. poi vai in root e digiti: passwd nometuouser, adduser nometuouser sudo
<jester-> sergiomos: che nome ha l'user
<sergiomos> sergio
<filippo> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il bluetooth su lubuntu. posso?
<jester-> sergiomos: quindi passwd sergio e metterai solo la pass e la ripeti il resto batti enter
<jester-> sergiomos: e ancora adduser sergio sudo
<sergiomos> il sistema mi chiede ogni volta la passwd, se provo a cambiarla mi risponde unchanged
<jester-> sergiomos: hai abilitato la rete network prima?
<jester-> se non è in sola lettura
<filippo> ho problemi con il bluetooth, non riesco a riconoscere l'adattatore
<jester-> filippo: installa blueman e psera
<sergiomos> dimmi cosa fare
<jester-> filippo: e controlla con rfkill list se è spento
<jester-> filippo: se si dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> sergiomos: sarebbe la quarta volta che te lo scrivo
<jester-> sergiomos: al che c'è un fondado sospetto che trolli
<jester-> leggi la chat sopra
<filippo> devo aspettare che finisca di installare libreoffice
<jester-> filippo: ma se è di serie libre
<filippo> jester-, sono su lubuntu
<jester-> ha
<sergiomos> grazie ci provo, a presto
<filippo> jester-, non è bloccato ma non sta andando comunque
<filippo> jester-, cosa altro posso provare? se do lspci non vedo niente, se do lsusb mi esce questo : Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<jester-> filippo: se è da usb lspci non lo vede, rfkill list lo vede?
<Serpico> ciao
<sermos> GRAZIE per il suggerimento ho risolto alla grande
<jester-> sermos: :D
<laidon> jester-, la guida sul flashplugin in pratica dice che devo tenermi quello vecchio perché quello aggiornato per il mio pc non va bene
<laidon> jester-, l'ho ripristinato e il video si vede, anche se mi avvisa che il plugin è obsoleto e va cambiato
<laidon> mi terrò questo :)
<filippo> jester-, ne riparliamo dopo pranzo
<stefano76> ciao a tutti 1 domanda veloce
<enzotib> !chiedi | stefano76
<ubot-it> stefano76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefano76> ecco vorei sapere dove potrei trovare una guida per utilizzo di linux in PDF-formatu
<stefano76> ?
<filippo> jester-, sono tornato
<enzotib> !tizio | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<filippo> enzotib, abbiamo interrotto una discussione, chiedo scusa
<filippo> ho un problema con il bluetooth, forse non è riconosciuto, ho seguito i suggerimenti di jester- e credo che venga rilevato ma blueman non lo vede
<filippo> come posso assicurarmi che funziona o no?
<filippo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> qui qualche comando che ho dato http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655375/
<enzotib> filippo, hcitool dev
<filippo> enzotib, questo mi restituisce "Devices:" ma niente dopo
<enzotib> che non mi pare molto bello
<filippo> enzotib, e si nemmeno a me piace
<enzotib> filippo, dmesg, su pastebin
<Serpico> ragazzi in ubuntu cosa si usa al posto del comando disktype di debian?
<akis24> ciao
<Serpico> nulla mi rispondo da solo basta installare l'applicativo disktype :D
<filippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655411/ ecco enzotib ma non sono riuscito ad impostare xchat in modo che mi restituisse tutto l'elaborato
<saraforeveraiuto> ciao...dopo l'installazione che faccio?
<saraforeveraiuto> per favore mi aiutate?
<saraforeveraiuto> cazzo
<DoctorD90> .....
<saraforeveraiuto> scs ho sbagliato di scrivere
<DoctorD90> Sara, non sei italiana?
<enzotib> filippo, non vedo niente di interessante
<saraforeveraiuto> si che sono italiana ma non so perchè dopo aver scritto mi traduce
<saraforeveraiuto> mi cambia le parole
<DoctorD90> Ma sei da mibbit o simile? ...comunque
<DoctorD90> Sei da android o iphone?
<saraforeveraiuto> compouter
<enzotib> torniamo a bomba, qual è il problema saraforeveraiuto
<enzotib> ?
<saraforeveraiuto> non so dove scaricarlo senza sovrascrivere la versione del mio pc attuale
<filippo> enzotib, nient'altro che a tuo parere potrei provare?
<saraforeveraiuto> non s.o c.o.m.e. s.c.a.r.i.c.a.r.e
<DoctorD90> Cosa? :)
<enzotib> filippo, mi spiace, non è che lo uso tanto il bluetooth
<saraforeveraiuto> ubuntu senza sovrascrivere windows
<enzotib> !installazione | saraforeveraiuto
<ubot-it> saraforeveraiuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<DoctorD90> Ah dual boot
<saraforeveraiuto> ma ok grazie  ma lo apre con daemontools o winrar?
<DoctorD90> Sorry, ma non sono molto esperto con quella :)
<DoctorD90> Ubuntu no
<DoctorD90> Ma per i rar il "tar" dovtebbe funzionare
<enzotib> saraforeveraiuto, leggi prima di fare domande
<DoctorD90> Per le iso dovrebbe esserci un comando x montarle :)
<saraforeveraiuto> ok se c'è qualche problema richedo ciao
<DoctorD90> Ciao
<filippo> grazie comunque enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<rastazulu>  aiuto netbook nuovo di zecca eeepc 1225c attualizzato kernel 3.8.2 non riparte schermo nero tsc fast tsc calibration failed
<OverMe> e sto kernel dove l'hai preso?
<enzotib> al mercato nero
<rastazulu_> il problema e il seguente cerco di far funzionare i driver grafici di invidia sulla atom2600 e si suppone che non girano su un kernel pae allora lo voglio cambiare per uno consigliato per questo problema
<OverMe> ?
<matteo__> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi suggerisce come ripristinare l'audio? nel senso che non funziona più nulla
<jester-> matteo__: ha smesso in seguito a....?
<matteo__> jester-: ho installato server jack ecc ma non funziona più nulla
<jester-> toglilo
<matteo__> volevo ripristinare il tutto senza formattare
<matteo__> si tolto tutto ma non va
<jester-> fai a rotroso quello che ha causato il mute
<jester-> ritroso*
<matteo__> jester-: infatti ho fatto così ma nulla
<jester-> vedi in alsamixer
<matteo__> jester-: controllato
<matteo__> sembra essere tt ok
<jester-> tutto con 00 sotto e tutti i volumi su?
<matteo__> jester-: sisi
<jester-> hai controllato il device in impostazioni audio canale uscita?
<matteo__> jester-: controllato tutto
<jester-> matteo__: boh
<jester-> matteo__: usato ppa o deb esterni?
<matteo__> jester-: ho seguito la guida di sanbee
<matteo__> jester-: c'è un modo per ripristinare?
<jester-> matteo__: a sapere che hai fatto da guida, c'è ancora pulseuadio?
<matteo__> jester-: si dovrebbe esserci
<jester-> dovrebbe non è si
<matteo__> jester-: si c'è
<matteo__> ma non parte da terminale
<jester-> mica deve partite da terminale, installa pavucontrol e vedi cosa c'è
<matteo__> jester-: pavucontrol c'è che faccio?
<jester-> aprilo e suona un qualcosa
<jester-> e vedi cosa vede
<jester-> ma temo che ha cambiato qualche lib
<matteo__> jester-: se apro un file con vlc ad esempio, pavu lo vede ma non si sente nulla
<jester-> matteo__: fai prima a reinstallare
<jester-> e hai capito che è meglio stare alla larga da presunte guide
<matteo__> jester-: reinstallare cosa?
<matteo__> devo riformattare tutto?
<jester-> matteo__: hai home separata?
<matteo__> cioè?
<matteo__> non credo
<jester-> matteo__: basta non far formattare la partizione. si fa al partizionamento in manuale/altro e non perdi i dati ma andrebbe comunque fatto un backup dei dati
<jester-> di norma
<matteo__> jester-: ok grazie comunque
<simo_> ciao
<it-39> buonasera
<simo_> faccio una domanda : secondo voi perchè una penna usb wifi non viene rilevata all'avvio? devo attaccarla e staccarla ogni volta...
<matti-007> ciao
<matti-007> !info empathy
<ubot-it> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 759 kB, installed size 2723 kB (Only available for any all)
<it-39> volendo utilizzare un vecchio amd 1700 con 512 di ram per fare un backup di rete di qualche cartella di un gestionale e della posta di un pc winzoz su quale distro dovrei orientarmi?  e sopratutto quale software usare?
<jester-> it-39: lubuntu
<it-39> grazie jester e come software?
<enzotib> !away | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<jester-> it-39: o server con graifica minima tipo fluxbox o openbox
<mibofra> enzotib, si scusa è che pensavo che il plugin aggiuntivo fosse disattivo :))
<mibofra> ora vado ...
<it-39> ma farebbe il tutto in automatico? e senza tastiera e mouse collegati?
<it-39> non so se mi sono spiegato jester se opto per il server si potrebbe automatizzare il tutto?
<siganderson> ciao, avendo rimosso ubuntu dal mio portatile e avendo ripristinato l'mbr precedente (quando c'era solo windows 8) non capisco come facciano a starci due voci con scritto ubuntu nel menu di boot efi (e addirittura non mi dà più l'opzione per fare il boot da usb). Sapreste aiutarmi a fare chiarezza su questa cosa?
<matti-007> forum di windows
<matti-007> o irc
<panic-bsod> salve a tutti
<panic-bsod> vorrei sapere se sulle distro esiste un comando per risalire dall'IP di un host al suo mac address...
<jester-> panic-bsod: sell'interfaccia di rete eth?
<panic-bsod> specifico: l'host NON è nella rete locale
<panic-bsod> sisi
<jester-> panic-bsod: serve un tool tipo aricrack
<jester-> panic-bsod: sul pc in uso basta ifconfig
<panic-bsod> ho appena visto che esiste un comando chiamato arping... è quello per caso?
<ubuntuwins> mio notebook ha una presa hdmi il mio tv dvi , l'audio non mi si sente , esistono cavetti che hanno l'audio?
<giona1960> Buona sera a tutti
<giona1960> Cominciamo bene....scusatemi ma sono solo ?
<giona1960> devo cliccare su qualche link per interloquire con qualcuno ?
<giona1960> :-)
<enzotib> !chiedi | giona1960
<ubot-it> giona1960: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> giona1960, tutto quello che scrivi lo leggono tutti
<giona1960> Perdonatemi ma è la prima volta che entro...
<giona1960> Sono un neofita...e sto scaricando la versione di ubuntu 12.10 da installare su un notebook acer aspire one...
<giona1960> la domanda forse stupida...è: è in italiano ?
<enzotib> giona1960, sì, durante l'installazione ti chiede che lingua vuoi
<giona1960> ah...benissimo e grazie enzo.
<enzotib> devi essere connesso a internet, sennò i pacchetti della lingua li scarica alla prima occasione dopo la fine dell'installazione
<giona1960> capisco...a proposito di internet, come funziona con il wifi ? nel senso che è già installata l'applicazione per rilevare il wifi di casa ?
<enzotib> giona1960, se la scheda di rete è di quelle supportate, allora ti proporrà la connessione
<giona1960> in caso diverso ?
<enzotib> giona1960, se dovessero esserci problemi, ti connetti con un cavo, vieni qui in chat e qualcuno ti aiuta
<giona1960> ecco...
<giona1960> certo ne avrò bisogno di aiuto...e vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la pazienza di cui avrete bisogno...
<giona1960> però sono deciso a mollare windows...
<giona1960> e non vorrei scoraggiarmi alle prime difficoltà...ahimè già ci ho provato una volta...
<enzotib> !installazione | giona1960 intando leggi
<ubot-it> giona1960 intando leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> intanto*
<giona1960> ok
<giona1960> mi affido molto alle guide del prof. Cantaro...
<enzotib> giona1960, ? stai mica scaricando la versione dell'istituto majorana?
<giona1960> no...la sto scaricando da qui... perchè ?
<enzotib> giona1960, perché non supportiamo quella versione, né altre derivate non ufficiali
<giona1960> capisco...ma almeno per la parte "didattica" il prof. mi sembra un buon riferimento o no ?
<giona1960> insomma per uno che non è come me uno smanettone....
<mibofra> giona1960, il topic del canale: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<panic-bsod> raga una domanda veloce: mi consigliate il passaggio alla 12.04 dalla 10.04? i consumi sono migliorati?
<mibofra> (sottobanco: giona1960 si certo XD )
<giona1960> meno male...
<jester-> giona1960: ci sarà assistenza cantaro
<mibofra> panic-bsod, beh se per i consumi no, unity si mangia un po di risorse...
<panic-bsod> capito. Quale ambiente consigli tra gnome e kde?
<giona1960> ragazzi ma non è che che sono partito troppo sparato con la versione 12.10...magari dovrei cominciare con qualcosa di diverso ?
<jester-> qule tipa consigli fa rossa e bionda
<panic-bsod> giona1960: ti consiglio la 12.04 è long time support, da' meno problemi col riconoscimento hardware
<enzotib> panic-bsod, giona1960 la 12.10 è solida
<enzotib> e ogni versione riconosce più hardware delle precedenti, quindi....
<giona1960> ..e considerando che sto a 151 mb di 753....
<giona1960> ancora 4 orine di down....
<giona1960> e dopo ti voglio per preparare la pen drive avviabile...
<joeblack> sera a tutti
<enzotib> !usbwin | giona1960
<ubot-it> giona1960: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<giona1960> ciao
<giona1960> già fatto grazie...
<joeblack> avrei un bel quesito per un vero smanettone di python 3
<joeblack> chi saprebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> joeblack, non è esattamente argomento di questo canale, ma se vuoi chiedi e basta, chi sa risponde
<joeblack> sapete come si crea una texbox con inserimento numerico......e il valore numerico che si inserisce deve esser il valore di una determinata funzione?
<joeblack> .......
<enzotib> joeblack, credo che di per sé python non sappia cosa sono le textbox, parli di qualche libreria di widgets grafiche particolare?
<joeblack> la text box l'ho creata cn il comando label
<joeblack> pero ora devo associare il valore inserito alla temporizzazione di un uscita
<joeblack> e nn e cosa semplice
<joeblack> cm alla fine si ho creato una libreria di widgets
<enzotib> joeblack, #python.it, ci sono una dozzina di utenti
<joeblack> ok grazie mille
<rocki17> scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare a scaricare Ubuntu...
<kaurubuntu5400> salve ragazzi mi potete dire qual'è il comando per creare il lanciatore network ?
<Fetentone> ciao ragazzi, è da qualche giorno che a distanz adi pochi minuti (già dall'accenzione del pc) c'è un messaggio di errore relativo ad un programma
<kaurubuntu5400> ovvero rete per visualizzare i dispositivi in rete
<Fetentone> non mi dice qual'è il programma, ma vuole solo inviare la segnalazione
<Fetentone> dopo quache minuto, invio o meno la selagnalazione: il tutto si ripete
<Fetentone> jester-, tu che sai quasi tutto.. non ti viene in mente nulla???
<jester-> Fetentone: about?
<Fetentone> ciao jester- ... come about?
<jester-> Fetentone: kakka loo dice cosa è andato a mignotte
<jester-> gnome è piu segreto
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-, sapresti darmi indicazioni sulla domanda che ho fatto prima?
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: lanciatore network?
<Fetentone> ecco, che affondi il dito nella piaga! Meno male che non siamo parenti! :D
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-, si
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: clicchi l'icona di rete sulla barra e hai modifica network
<jester-> modifica connessioni
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  no vorrei creare un lanciatore sulla scrivania
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: gnome o unity
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  di solito per le altre applicazioni lo prelevo da proprietà
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  ho installato la gnome classic su 12.10
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: mi ricordo che in gnome da destro sul desktop c'era crea lanciatore
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: ma devi visualizzare il desktop con gnome-tweak-tool
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  si si c'è crea lanciatore ma mi serve il comando
<jester-> li ti erve anche per i caratteri e temi
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: devi andare a prendere l'eseguibile
<kaurubuntu5400> eh lo so
<jester-> mi pare ntwork-manager-gnome
<jester-> net
<kaurubuntu5400> ma è un percorso
<kaurubuntu5400> provo
<jester-> on serve
<jester-> il percosrso
<kaurubuntu5400> insomma questo percorso network:///
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  non so se sono stato chiaro
<jester-> comando è network-manager o network-manager-gnome prova nel terminale
<kaurubuntu5400> senza andare in rete ed esporare i dispositivi della stessa
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: intendi la rete?
<kaurubuntu5400> si ma la rete locale
<kaurubuntu5400> ed i dispositivi connessi
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: va a prenderlo con nautilus e copia il percosrso
<kaurubuntu5400> eh per esempio
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: apri nautilus e sfogli la rete
<jester-> comtrol l e ti da la stringa
<kaurubuntu5400> per aprire nautilus basta che lo digito nel terminale?
<kaurubuntu5400> mi si apre la cartella home
<kaurubuntu5400> ma non riesco a trascinarlo sulla scrivania per copiare il comando
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: è cartella home, ilfile manager
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-, dunque?
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: lo apri e sfogli la rete
<kaurubuntu5400> gksu dbus-launch nautilus
<kaurubuntu5400> ?
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: cosa usi per vedere cartelle e files
<kaurubuntu5400> sudo nautilus
<kaurubuntu5400> mi si apre la home e di fianco ho espplora rete
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: nuatilus e basta
<jester-> da root non va bene se non sai cosa fai ei ti salverebbe i file e cartelle come root
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: e sta nei menu
<kaurubuntu5400> ok ma oltre a vedere il percorso non riesco a prelevare l'eventuale comando per aprirlo da scrivania con lanciatore
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: sfoglia la rete vai dove devi andare
<Guest53325> salve sapreste dove poter scaricare la guida completa di ubuntu 12.04 giusto per imparare
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: control-elle e vedi la stringa in chiaro sulla b arra indirizzi
<kaurubuntu5400> smb:// ecc ecc
<jester-> eh
<kaurubuntu5400> copio questo sul lanciatore?
<kaurubuntu5400> o nel lanciatore
<jester-> copia incolla ma poi deve essere montata per ndarrci da lanciatore
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: lo si faa in fstab montare una partizione lan al boot
<kaurubuntu5400> asp
<kaurubuntu5400> è montato ma mi dice file o  directory non esistente
<kaurubuntu5400> se lo metto nel lanciatore il percorso
<Guest53325> salve sapreste dove poter scaricare la guida completa di ubuntu 12.04 giusto per imparare
<jester-> non penso che ci riesci da icona comando
<jester-> non è ina cartella locale
<kaurubuntu5400> mentre se lo apreo cliccando su rete di esplora rete di nautilis riesco ad accedervi
<jester-> !wiki | Guest53325
<ubot-it> Guest53325: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<kaurubuntu5400> e lo monta sulla scrivania
<kaurubuntu5400> ora per velocizzare volevo creare uncomando diretto
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: usare nutilus è troppo semplice?
<kaurubuntu5400> si può fare o no
<kaurubuntu5400> lo so
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: non mi sono mai fatto seghe mentali, ho sempre usato il filemanager
<jester-> per logica bisognerebbe mettere anche il comando per montarla
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  non è una sega mentale volevo solo sapere se si poteva creare un lanciatore diretto dalla scrivania
<kaurubuntu5400> tutto qui
<jester-> kaurubuntu5400: non lo so
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  ecco forse è una risposta più consona...
<kaurubuntu5400> vabò ho inserito nautilus stesso come comando...
<kaurubuntu5400> come scorciatoia insomma
<kaurubuntu5400> jester-,  grazie comunque e buon proseguimento di serata
<matti-007> lol
<matti-007> una volta che clicchi sul lanciatore che deve fare?
<matti-007> vabbè...
<arcizio> buonasera
<arcizio> c'è nessuno?
<shaquile> (=
<arcizio> ho un problema
<shaquile> Mkay..
<pa> c'è un canale per ubuntu sui tablet?
<enzotib> no
<pa> posso chiedere qui allora? essenzialmente non capisco una cosa
<pa> ma ci funziona apt?
<pa> nel senso, ci gira tutto il software per ubuntu, semplicemente  ricompilato per arm ?
<enzotib> pa, non so, e forse non è l'orario adatto per trovare risposte
<_Ingen> ciao :) ___ sto cercando di intallare xubuntu, sto mettendo il boot loader in " /dev/sdb " è corretto ?
<_Ingen> http://imagebin.org/252021
<jester->    _Ingen ma poidevi fare boor da sdb
<_Ingen> jester non è normale?
<jester-> _Ingen: cosa non è normale
<jester-> devi fare il boot del disco dove è installato grub
<jester-> o come fa a vederlo
<_Ingen> jester-:  mi pareva normale fare il boot da sdb, covr ci sono gli OS, comnque ho chiesto apposta dove va il boot loader
<_Ingen> *dove ci sono
<jester-> _ È NORMALE ma devi settare di conseguenza ul bios
<jester-> frega niente dove sono i sistemi ma frega su quale mbr dei dischi è instalalto
<_Ingen> jester-: come sarebbe?
<jester-> sarebbe che se  lo installi su sdb e poi parte sda è è come se non vi fosse
<_Ingen> la sequeza nel bios è e usb Hdd - usb CD/DVD - ide HDD (che non ho) Sata HDD( l'HDD del pc ), sda è la chiavetta va bene?
<enzotib> _Ingen, grub deve stare sull'MBR del primo disco, quello che il bios avvia, indipendentemente da dove sono i sistemi operativi
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> ragazzi quando il video va a scatti da che dipende?
<_Ingen> jester-:  vuol dire che così com'è non va bene?
<jester-> _Ingen: va bene ma deve partire sdb ma se lo metti su sda non scleri
<enzotib> _Ingen, sda è la pendrive? sei sicuro?
<_Ingen> jester-: ho schlerato due giorni a fargli di nuovo vedere l'HDD che mi dava errore I/O
<_Ingen> jester-: si sicura, vuoi la shermata di gparted?
<jester-> cosa centra gparted
<enzotib> forse rispodeva a me
<enzotib> rispondeva*
<jester-> eh ha troppa scelta
<_Ingen> jester-: per farti vedere che dev/sda è fat 32, Label- "MYINUXLIVE "
<_Ingen> enzotib: si mi son confusa :)
<jester-> _Ingen: se sda ha uefi mettilo su sdb ma poi devi settare il bios in modo che parta sdb
<_Ingen> jester-: sda è la chiavetta di xubuntu non credo abbia uefi
<jester-> sicuro che sia la usb?
<jester-> hai un disco solo?
<jester-> nel pc
<_Ingen> jester-: si uno solo ho già linkato i'imm di gprted la rivuoi?
<jester-> _Ingen: non mettilo si sdb che va bene
<_Ingen> jester-: ?,,comunque win non l'ho ancora installato, mi si è inchidato al 22% dell'estreazione, adesso provo a installare xbuntu per vedere se almeno lui và
<_Ingen> jester-: non ho capito e vabene o no :(
<enzotib> _Ingen, va bene sdb
<jester-> va bene su sdb se sda è la usb
<_Ingen> enzotib:  jester:  ok grazie ultima cosa, la home l'ho impostata do c'è la home di prima, con i miei dati, va bene o me la sovrascrive  cancella?
<_Ingen> *dove
<jester-> _Ingen: la partizione coi dati la devi montare come /home
<matti-007> c
<jester-> _Ingen: e assegnare lo stesso nome ad user
<jester-> o ti fa un'altra cartella
<_Ingen> sisssi :) ho solo dimenticato lo / qui
<jester->  / dove da l'os
<jester-> dove va
<jester-> _Ingen: la home non formattare nè
<jester-> se hai gia un user li dentro
<_Ingen> jester-: sisi dicevo che qui nella chat ho dimenticato lo / ma sul dicso l'ho messo, per la pass una nuova o posso riusare la stessa?
<jester-> anche non la stessa
<jester-> l'importante è il mick user
<_Ingen> jester-: huuuuuu ho scritto /Home anzichè /home con la minuscola cambia?
<jester-> _Ingen: se clicchi il box ti esce il menu con le vaire alternative na serve h non H
<_Ingen> bho in gparted è scritto con la H, fa nulla :)
<_Ingen> jester-: allora vado avanti :) grazie dell'aiuto
<_Ingen> ciao krabador: :)
<matti-007> :-)
<_Ingen> enzotib: non mi ricordo se prima avevo cifrato la cartella personale o no ...come mi comporto?
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-29
<_Ingen> più o meno quanto ci impiega ad installarsi xubuntu?
<andrea44> Salve a tutti, sono giorni che cerco di scaricare Lubuntu, ma purtroppo MD5 è sempre differente, sapreste darmi un link download corretto?
<_Ingen> andrea44: il posto migliore è il sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<_Ingen> krabador: ciao ...di nuovo ^_^
<krabador> _Ingen, we!
<andrea44> _Ingen l'ho scaricato proprio da li..ma niente, puoi controllare tu?
<_Ingen> andrea44: ok gli do un'occhiata
<_Ingen> andrea44:  hai seguito questa guida? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<andrea44> _Ingen sisi ho seguito e sto controllando ogni volta che scarico, tutti differenti!!!
<_Ingen> e i confroti con quelli in quetsa tabella? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<andrea44> _Ingen sisi anche.......non so che fare più ahah
<_Ingen> andrea44: li sccrichi in DDL o con torrent?
<_Ingen> scarichi
<andrea44> _Ingen DDL ... NO torrent , ma ho capito che devo scaricarlo con torrent se voglio che vada ......................
<_Ingen> andrea44: non è detto ma fallo tanto è veloce, non è come altri torrent che ci mettono giorni :)
<krabador> _ingen, magari a lui ci mette giorni....
<_Ingen> krabador: che hia oggi che vai e vieni continuamente?
<krabador> spifferi da spostamenti di connessioni...
<_Ingen> krabador:*hai . . .  perchè dovrebbe, si scarica in mezzorettao poco più
<andrea44> _Ingen a me mette giorni, ha ragione, la mia connessione non va bene con torrent....
<krabador> Andrea44 hai fastweb di qualche anno fa?
<andrea44> krabador ho vodafone 3g
<krabador> eh allora é normale
<andrea44> krabador lo so...... ma ubuntu 12.10 lo scaricai tranquillamente, adesso mi serve Lubuntu, ma mi da tutti sti problemi a scaricarlo
<_Ingen> andrea44: cu hai cgia provato? o con altri torrent
<krabador> se stai cercando di scaricare la 13.04 daily é normale, i server messi a disposizione sono meno e sturano prima
<krabador> ma la 12:10 si scarica bene
<andrea44> krabador sto scaricando la 12.10
<andrea44> _Ingen si ho provato, ma devo stare attento che ho il limite di Gigabyte
<krabador> http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<_Ingen> cè modo di copiare i dati dell'istallazione di xubuntu li vorrei leggere meglio...ci sono un sacco di " Fail "
<krabador> andrea44 ti conviene scaricare da amici con ADSL
<andrea44> krabador grazie mille dei consigli a te e a _Ingen , siete stati molto utili buonanotte
<_Ingen> krabador: ma quanto ci dovrebbe mettere xubuntu a installarsi?
<krabador> beh...
<_Ingen> andrea44: ciaooo
<krabador> siamo sulla 40ina di minutu
<krabador> ciao andrea
<_Ingen> uff più di un'ora e mezza......che pallette :(
<krabador> valutazione blanda considerando una macchina vecchiotta...
<krabador> eh ingen....
<krabador> se hai preso la 12.04 di aprile dell'anno scorso
<krabador> che deve fare aggiornamenti con banda scarsina
<krabador> e la RAM é meno di 1gb ...
<_Ingen> e dice sempre cannot  set..... no souch file or directory per un sacco di cose
<_Ingen> dove hi preso la ram ...è di 2 gb
<krabador> non é proprio un bel segno ....
<_Ingen> pero non scarica aggiornamenti
<_Ingen> non avevo la line quando ho iniziato li farò dopo
<krabador> si
<krabador> ma appunto dovrebbe essere più rapida....
<_Ingen> si chè?
<krabador> si mi fai paura.
<krabador> subito salti alla giugulare della vittima....
<_Ingen> magari è l'HDD che è a signore della notte?
<krabador> é una possibilità
<_Ingen> krabador: che vittima?
<krabador> ecco .... il primo segno di un killer é dissimulare le vittime
<_Ingen> dopo mezznotte mi viene fame
<krabador> :D
<_Ingen> son due giorni che mi tiro scema con'hdd che mi dava errori  I/O
<_Ingen> krabador: comunque non mi hai risposto :) , c'è modo do copiare le info di installazione che sto leggendo?
<krabador> si
<_Ingen> krabador: spiritoso........e come?
<krabador> dovrebbe esserci una freccia a sinistra in basso
<krabador> della sche
<krabador> finestra di installazione
<_Ingen> krabador: sisi le leggo ma non posso copiarle
<krabador> col mouse
<krabador> dovresti poter selezionare qualcosa
<_Ingen> le seleziono ma non le fa copiare, nemmeno con ctrl+c
<krabador> solo la tua é così.
<_Ingen> evviva....
<krabador> :D
<_Ingen> #*@*#
<krabador> non so se fa un log da qualche parte
<krabador> che puoi prendere alla fine dell'installazione
<krabador> prima di riavviare
<_Ingen> abbiamo avuto la stessa idea, magari lo chiede alla fine
<krabador> no
<krabador> non ti chiede niente alla fine
<krabador> é spocchioso
<krabador> aspetta che sia tu a chiedere.
<krabador> _ingen?
<_Ingen> he?
<krabador> "/var/log/installer"
<krabador> vai a vedere li
<_Ingen> grazie....è pure infame, c'è un count down con scritto 01:50 ma labarra di installazione nn è nemmeno a un quarto...che infame
<krabador> quella é 1h e 50 min
<_Ingen> no vedevo scalare i secondi..adesso è sparito
<_Ingen> e la barra è allo stesso punto
<_Ingen> magari era riferito a quello che stava intalando o va a sapre che faceva...bho?
<_Ingen> Dix78: ma ciaooooo carissimo!!!! ^_^
<Dix78> ciao _Ingen  :D
<Dix78> _Ingen sei sulla webchat?
<_Ingen> Dix78: ...hemmm troppo caloroso non vorrei che il grankietto si ingelosisca
<Dix78> chi?
<_Ingen> Dix78: si non sonoriuscita a far andare xchat su xubuntu live,  ... Krabador > krab ;)
<Dix78> _Ingen non ci sarei mai arrivato a krab hahaha.
<Dix78> ma non la trovi su xubuntu o non funziona?
<_Ingen> funziona ma quando metto il nik miidce che non si possono usare numeri nel nik, gia questo è strano...e poi non ce ne sono nel mio....bho?
<_Ingen> mi piaccono molto i granchi
<Dix78> a me solo le chele se sono fritte ^_^
<krabador> la base di molte ricette di pesce di un certo tipo.
<krabador> e spesso le chele sono surgelate
<Dix78> forse per numero intende l'underscore che è considerato simbolo ?
<Dix78> comunque buonasera krabador :)
<krabador> é un mondo difficile
<_Ingen> noo sono carini a simpatici poi se li stuuzzichi siinc**no subito...e sono anche gustosi
<krabador> ciao Dix
<_Ingen> anche solo lessi con un po di burro fuso
<krabador> perfettamente
<Dix78> _Ingen interessante... quando ci inviti a cena?
<Dix78> magari ti sistemiamo anche il pc :P
<_Ingen> bhe si può vedere.. io fra poco vado a mangiare
<_Ingen> viaggetto lungo...non pago la trasferta :)
<Dix78> non sai dove sono io :O
<_Ingen> e tu di me?
<Dix78> mi hai detto una città qualche tempo fa :)
<_Ingen> bhuuu nemmeno te lo ricordi ngheee .. :(
<Dix78> non vorrei scriverlo qui :)
<_Ingen> non è così preciso
<krabador> bene buon appetito
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Dix78> krabador ci abbandoni?
<krabador> sisi
<krabador> domani parecchia macchina
<krabador> e bei pedaggi
<krabador> maledetti benetton
<Guest82951> salve volevo sapere se scarico ubuntu sulla pendrive poi posso avviare l'installazione da pendrive stessa?
<skricciolo1981> giotno
<ubuntuwins> ciao perche alcuni router vanno a 144 e alcuni a 130 il wireless?
<ubuntuwins> sono in N
<ubuntuwins> 20 mhz
<gioba> ciao raga
<gioba> volevo tornare a gnome 2 con 12-04 ma sudo apt-get  ecc...
<gioba> non va
<gioba> come posso fare?
<gioba> c'e' qualcuno?
<giona> buon giorno a tutti...
<giona> sto lavorando per la prima volta con ubuntu 12.10 scaricato su pen drive ed ho un problema....
<giona> provo a cambiare lingua ma l-icona language anche illuminandosi al passaggio del mause non apre alcuna finestra...
<giona> hai voglia di cliccarci sopra...come se non rispondesse...le altre icone del system settings funzionano regolarmente...
<giona> devo pero  aggiungere che in una fase precedente mentre abilitavo la lingua italiana il sistema e andato in blocco ed ho riavviato....
<giona> devo ripreparare la pendrive ...questa tastiera non risponde alle lettere accentate....
<akis24> giorno
<giona> ci'
<giona> ciao
<giona> qualcuno avra letto quello che ho scritto......perch[ non mi viene in punto interrogativo....la [ accentata ecc...
<giona> enzotib ci sei ...
<giona> ce qualcuno in casa...
<TaLaDo> uff
<TaLaDo> giona cerca di avere pazienza :)
<akis24> no non ha pazienza..
<fra_dolcino> ciao che cosa significa E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ?
<akis24> fra_dolcino: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=194258
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, se fai vedere l'output completo, su pastebin, è meglio
<fra_dolcino> akis24, grazie stavo leggendo
<fra_dolcino> enzotib in effetti, lo posto subito
<fra_dolcino> l'errore è venuto fuori credo in seguito alla disinstallazione di unity e del software center, che non voglio più usare
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657554/ questo è l'errore che mi da durante update
<fra_dolcino> cioè nell'update manager
<fra_dolcino> mentre dal terminale segnala anche l'assenza di una chiave pubblica http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657574/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, che poi unity puoi _non_ usarlo senza necessità di disinstallarlo
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, già, sono quelle fisse per snellire il pc il più possibile poi si fanno cazzate
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, riprovando l'update dà sempre lo stesso errore?
<fra_dolcino> con apt-get update mi sa sempre l'errore nel verificare la firma
<fra_dolcino> errore gpg negli extras
<enzotib> bah, è strano
<enzotib> !gpgerr | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<enzotib> anche se questi non sono "personalizzati", ma prova lo stesso
<ubuntuwins> ciao se serve una connessione wireless (solo connessione) si hanno differenze di potenza tra il vifi g ed N ?
<enzotib> solo connessione? che significa?
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, provo
<fra_dolcino> enzotib ho inserito il codice chiave nel comando ma c'è un errore di sintassi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657590/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, devi togliere < e >
<fra_dolcino> enzotib ok :)
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, mi restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657598/
<ubuntuwins> anzo mi serve solo per internet non per trasferire file
<enzotib> ubuntuwins, credi che ci sia sostanziale differenza? quando vai su internet scarichi file .html
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, ok, ora sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntuwins> si ma la adsl mi va a 5 megabit
<ubuntuwins> non a 100
<fra_dolcino> enzotib: restituisce ancora l'errore di samba config http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657602/
<enzotib> ubuntuwins, e quindi?
<ubuntuwins> 300 servono?
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<enzotib> ubuntuwins, ma qual è la domanda?
<ubuntuwins> che palle non bastano 54
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, fatto, riprovo update?
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sì
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, no, sudo dpkg etc etc
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ieri ho usato questo portatil per traferirv una gran quantita di dati tramite la rete, che non sia rimasto qualche processo in sospeso...
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, OK
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, se hai spento il pc, processi in sospeso non ce ne sono
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, si, era spento, ecco ancora l'errore con i permessi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657615/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, file /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, vucko@slaventina-X201EP:~$ file /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fra_dolcino> /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: a /usr/bin/perl script, ASCII text executable
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, ls -l /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fra_dolcino> vucko@slaventina-X201EP:~$ ls -l /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fra_dolcino> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1006 apr 13  2012 /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo chmod +x /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, questo pc ha due utenti, ma anche quello che sto usando ora ha i permessi di amministrazione...
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ho eseguito
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, di nuovo dpkg --configure
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ecco cosa restituisce questa volta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657620/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, proviamo a togliere e a rimettere samba, che sembra irrimedibilmente rotto: sudo dpkg -P samba-common
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ok
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657627/ ora ci sono problemi con le dipendenze
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo dpkg --force-all -P samba-common
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657647/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get install samba-common
<ubuntuwins> certo che dlink broancom va bene
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657659/
<enzotib> ubuntuwins, se hai dei problemi specifici con ubuntu, poni la domanda, altrimenti se devi fare dei commenti tra te e te, meglio se vai in #ubuntu-it-chat, grazie
<ubuntuwins> hahaha
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo dpkg --force-all -P samba4-common-bin && sudo apt-get install samba4-common-bin
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657668/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, dpkg -l | grep samba
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, anzi dpkg -l | grep 'samba\|smb'
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ok
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657676/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, ma samba4 l'hai installato di tua iniziativa? di default c'è samba, non samba4
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, sto chiedendo all'altra persona che usa questo pc, dice di aver installato dal terminale samba e proponeva samba4, l'installazione di ubuntu e "di fabbrica" si tratta di un asus con ubuntu preinstallato, a quanto pare samba non era installato
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get purge samba4
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, senza errori?
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657689/ pare ok
<fra_dolcino> quando ha installato samba diceva che il pacchetto non esiste e proponeva samba4...
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, ma se samba ce l'hai installato!
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fra_dolcino> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fra_dolcino> scusa :)
<fra_dolcino> vucko@slaventina-X201EP:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fra_dolcino> vucko@slaventina-X201EP:~$
<fra_dolcino> non restituisce nulla
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get -f install
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, mi dispiace se non sono stato esaustivo, dato che devo chiedere all'altra persona sull'uso del pc
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657693/
<fra_dolcino> ecco qua
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, non ti preoccupare, sembra a posto, facciamo un sudo apt-get autoremove
<fra_dolcino> enzotib,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5657699/
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, vai in pace
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, andato?
<mistya> Ave
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, errori non ce ne sono più
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, quindi samba l'abbiamo installato e tolto quello nuovo
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, se non ti scazza in due parole, cosa sarà successo?
<enzotib> fra_dolcino, non ne ho idea
<fra_dolcino> enzotib, ok :) comunque grazie mille
<fra_dolcino> provo a fare update
<mistya> Domanda facilissima, ho un portatile con l'ultima ubuntu. Spesso mi capita di dover trasportare il computer per brevi tragitti. Solitamente in questi casi "Sospendevo" il pc dal menu in alto a dx. Oggi però per caso ho notato che in caso di sospensione l'hd continua a girare.. e quindi non mi sembra una mossa furba trasportarlo in questo stato. Sono andato a vedere la documentazione ed effettivamente suggeriscono di ibernare. Ma dal m
<mistya> enu non ho la voce "iberna". Come mai?
<TaLaDo> mistya, e semplicemente spegnerlo no?
<mistya> TaLaDo, preferirei evitare. Perché magari per un "viaggio" di 10 minuti poi perdo 20 a riaprire i file che mi servono
<mistya> invece con la sospensione, pochi istanti e sono up.
<enzotib> mistya, quanta swap hai?
<mistya> 8gb
<enzotib> mistya, e ram?
<mistya> 3,7
<enzotib> mistya, free -m, su pastebin
<mistya> (che non ho mai capito perché 3,7 e non 4.. ma questo è un problema mio :D )
<enzotib> mistya, non è che non ti creda, ma per vedere se la swap è attiva
<mistya> certo, un secondo che apro chrome
<enzotib> chrome? a che ti serve?
<mistya> pastebin come lo usi? :D
<mistya> http://pastebin.com/EpMZwuh4
<enzotib> ah già
<enzotib> mistya, puoi provare sudo pm-hibernate da terminale, anche a me è capitato che la voce di menu non c'è, ma da terminale funziona
<mistya> ci provo, se mi sconnetto vuol dire che ha funzionato ;)
<enzotib> ci vorrà tempo per il timeout
<Guest68167> salve vi volevo chiedere se era possibile scaricare l ultima versione di Ubuntu sulla pendrive e poi installarla dalla stessa pendrive
<mistya> hola
<mistya> enzotib, si è praticamente riavviato
<enzotib> Guest68167, no, devi scaricare l'ISO sul disco rigido e poi trasferirla sulla pendrive con uno strumento opportuno, poi da lì potrai installare
<mistya> cioè, s'è spento. L'ho acceso e ha fatto il boot completo..
<enzotib> mistya, è strano
<enzotib> mistya, non ho altre soluzioni
<Guest68167> allora la scarico sul cd vabbene
<mistya> Beh, grazie comunque! almeno c'hai provato :)
<enzotib> Guest68167, come lo scarichi sul CD?
<enzotib> Guest68167, hai windows?
<Guest68167> no Ubuntu
<enzotib> Guest68167, e allora basta dd per trasferire il file.iso sulla pendrive
<enzotib> Guest68167, non capisco perché dalla mia risposta deduci che serve il cd
<enindel> ubuntu 12.10 on mi riconosce la sche video nvidia... cosa faccio?
<enzotib> enindel, come fai a dirlo?
<enindel> system detail graphic=> unknown
<enzotib> enindel, ma funziona il sistema?
<enindel> si ma suppongo con l'integrata
<enzotib> enindel, metti il contenuto del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enindel> ok ho trovato il file... c'e qualche comando per copiarlo senza aprirlo e selezioneare tutto fino e infondo? o devo fare cosi?
<enzotib> enindel, puoi installare pastebinit, e dare il comando pastebinit /path/file
<enzotib> che ti restituisce direttamente il link da postare qui
<enindel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657761/ fatto =)
<enzotib> enindel, lspci
<enindel> cosa?
<enindel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657788/
<enzotib> enindel, lspci | grep VGA | while read addr _; do lspci -ks $addr; done
<enindel_> ok scusa eziotib ... ero rimasto che ti ho postato il lspci
<enzotib> enindel, lspci | grep VGA | while read addr _; do lspci -ks $addr; done
<enindel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657802/
<enzotib> enindel_, sembrano entrambe in uso, vediamo un po' di capire
<enzotib> enindel_, lsmod | grep 'i915\|nouveau\|nvidiafb'
<matteo_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio. Non funziona più nulla e kde mi avvisa che alcuni dispositivi sono stati rimossi. Cosa posso fare per evitare la formattazione?
<giuly99> scusate ma ho un problema con linux lubuntuu!! non so come connettermi con il wifi, ora sono connesso con il cavetto!!
<matteo_> qualcuno magari sa come reinstallare i driver della scheda audio?
<giuly99> io ho appena installato lubuntu per piacere qualcuno mi aiutii!! :'(
<giuly99> c'è nessuno??
<enzotib> giuly99,
<enzotib> sulla barra non c'è l'icona della rete?
<matteo_> enzotib,
<matteo_> puoi aiutarmi a ripristinare l'audio?
<enzotib> matteo_, non so aiutarti granché, hai anche windows?
<matteo_> si ed è tt ok
<matteo_> quello che posso dirti è che kde mi avvisa che alcuni dispositivi sono stati eliminati
<matteo_> c'è un modo per reinstallare la scheda audio?
<enzotib> matteo_, hai fatto aggiornamenti/installazioni/disinstallazioni recentemente?
<matteo_> si
<matteo_> e li ho tolti ma l'audio niente
<enzotib> matteo_, cosa hai tolto?
<matteo_> gli aggiornamenti che avevo fatto
<enzotib> matteo_, non so, conviene che aspetti che qualcuno più esperto di audio ti legga
<matteo_> enzotib, c'è un modo per reinstallare la scheda audio?
<enzotib> matteo_, non che io sappia
<matteo_> azz
<matteo_> quindi bisogna che riformatti tutto?
<matteo_> dovrebbe esserci come in win...
<matteo_> mmm
<enzotib> matteo_, mi pare di averti detto che non lo so di preciso, e di aspettare qualcuno più esperto, no?
<matteo_> o cappa thanks
<anto69> Non riesco a smontare la partizione principale su GParted
<anto69> Qualcuno mi può aiutare, grazie
<enzotib> anto69, se la stai usando non la puoi smontare
<anto69> L'Help mi dice di configurarla esternamente, da pen o cd.... grazie enzptib
<anto69> enzotib... ci sei ancora?
<enindel_> eziotib_ scusa per il ritardo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657926/
<enindel_> e' il comando  lsmod | grep 'i915\|nouveau\|nvidiafb'
<enzotib> anto69, devi partire da live
<anto69> ovvero?
<enzotib> anto69, come hai fatto l'installazione a suo tempo? hai usato un cd o una pendrive dove hai trasferito l'immagine ISO
<anto69> da cd
<enzotib> anto69, ecco, avvia con quel cd e scegli "prova ubuntu"
<enzotib> anto69, ma poi perché devi smontare la partizione di root?
<anto69> bene, non mi funziona virtualbox... si attiva e poi scompare subito lasciandomi un file nella cartella
<enzotib> anto69, che c'entra questo con la partizione?
<anto69> enzotib, non lo so... volevo vedere se istallando VB su una partizione partiva... ma credo sia una c...
<enindel_> il pc non mi riconosce la scheda video nvidia cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> enzotib, non saprei sembrano essere usati entrambi i driver
<enzotib> enindel_, ma riscontri problemi di grafica? lentezza o altri problemi?
<enindel_> no pero la scheda nvidia penso vada sempre "al massimo" perche con ubuntu la batteria mi dura la emta quasi che con windows
<enindel_> non noto rallentamenti ma non uso programmi che usa partircolarmente la cheda video
<enindel_> è anche piu rumoroso con ubuntu proprio come se la ventola andasse sempre al massimo
<enzotib> mi pare una deduzione un po' azzardata, il maggior consumo e la ventola potrebbero non avere niente a che fare con la scheda grafica
<enindel_> va bene ... e c'e un'altro problema
<enindel_> quando avvio il pc
<enindel_> prima di avviarsi viene una schermata nera con error nouveau e qualcosa del genere...
<enzotib> enindel_, dmesg | grep nouveau
<enindel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657966/
<enzotib> enindel_, vedi qualcosa di simile a quello che vedi al boot?
<enindel_> aspetta riavvio poi ti dico
<enindel_> no e' qualcosa del tipo  14.772051] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0 failed.... non sono riuscito a leggere perche e' veloce...
<enindel_> qualche idea?
<enzotib> enindel_, no, nessuna idea, però non mi farei problemi finché funziona
<enindel_> si diciamo che non e' una cosa grave ... boh
<enindel_> va bene grazie lo stesso
<giuly99> buon pomeriggio a tutti! avrei un problema con linux kubuntu qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?? (in chat privata per non intasare questa)
<enzotib> giuly99: c'è poco da intasare, chiedi qui che è meglio
<giuly99> bhe ho installato da poco kubuntu e non so come connettermi con il wifi
<enzotib> giuly99: non hai una icona per la rete in basso a destra? cliccaci
<giuly99> si ho fatto
<andrea68> salve
<andrea68> ho un quesitino
<enzotib> giuly99: e non mostra nessuna rete?
<enzotib> !chiedi | andrea68
<ubot-it> andrea68: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrea68> oks
<andrea68> sto installando ubuntu 12.10 affianco a win7 64 bit ma in fase di installazione e terminata questa non mi vede la lan o meglio..mi dice cavo di rete scollegato ma nn è cosi in quanto è collegatissimo e ci navigo..ho scaricato due cd di ubuntu e mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<giuly99> bhe a sinistra mostra soltanto la connessione via cavo a cui sono connesso
<andrea68> pensavo entrasse tutto su un rigo..
<enzotib> giuly99: apri un terminale e scrivi iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | giuly99
<ubot-it> giuly99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> andrea68: da terminale: nm-tool, su pastebin
<andrea68> ok vediamo..
<giuly99> esce scritto :no wireless extensions.
<enzotib> giuly99: lspci | grep -i network
<giuly99> esce :lspci | grep -i network 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<andrea68> lo sto facendo su una virtual machine perchè ora il pc è impegnato con win7..
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> potete aiutarmi, ho un problemaa
<DoctorD90> Quale?
<mibofra> giuly99, scheda wifi broadcom?
<enzotib> andrea68: e a che serve?
<enzotib> andrea68: lo devi fare sul pc incriminato, altrimenti stiamo scherzando
<giuly99> il comando non è trovato
<mibofra> giuly99, installati i driver proprietari della boardcom?
<enzotib> !broadcom | giuly99
<ubot-it> giuly99: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<mibofra> uait, esponi il problema...
<uait> sco scriivendo aspettate
<andrea68> non sto scherzando per niente il pc è qello incriminato appunto
<andrea68> e difatti mi da lo stesso problema..lan disconnessa
<mibofra> enzotib, per gli LP-PHY BCM4312 non c'è una voce specifica nel wiki?
<andrea68> con tanto di esclamativo rosso
<mibofra> (ora controllo...)
<enzotib> andrea68: ma su virtual machine?
<andrea68> si..
<enzotib> andrea68: allora ciao
<andrea68> ciao
<uait> prima, provavo a installare metin2 con wine, quando finiva l'installazione mi compare un messaggio del tipo lo spazio su disco è meno di 500 mb. ma l'installazione ormai la finisco provo ad aprire, non funziona come sempre e decido di disinstallare. quindi provo a disinstallare ma mi dice che non puo aprire un file temporaneo xke non ce spazio. dopo un po si blocca e spengo dal tasto centrale perche mi ero seccato ad aspettare.
<andrea68> tesoro mio..se nn sei capace a fare assistenza rimani a casa, fai meglio
<enzotib> lol
<giuly99> io sinceramente mi arrendo in fine, qualccuno di voi conosce qualche sistema linux che non sia ubuntu??
<uait> quando provo a riaccendere col mio account non parte, compare tutto nero, e rispengo sempre dal tasto centrale
<mibofra> aspettate UN ATTIMO...
<uait> riparte solo coll'ospite
<uait> che faccio?
<mibofra> giuly99, ora ti pesco una guida dal forum ...
<giuly99> grazie
<mibofra> uait: hai altro su wine? se hai disinstallato metin dai rm -r .wine e liberi lo spazio
<uait> mibofra parliamo da query
<mibofra> uait, ok
<roberto1> Salve ragazzi, mi avevate consigliato di scaricare Lubuntu poichè Ubuntu non gira sul mio PC che ha 1 Gb di RAM. Ho scaricato Lubuntu ma quando vado ad installarlo sul PC mi escono le solite righe che mi uscivano con Ubuntu, mentre Ubuntu 9 riesco ad installarlo correttamente, sapreste aiutarmi?
<enzotib> ubuntu 9?
<roberto1> enzotib si, è l'unico che riesco ad installare
<enzotib> roberto1, ma che sarebbe? intendi 9.04 oppure 9.10?
<roberto1> enzotib 9.10 , si installa correttamente soltanto che ho dovuto toglierlo poichè non posso installarci niente e scaricare niente
<enzotib> roberto1, puoi installarci i programmi del tempo, cioè del 2009, se cambi i repositories
<tomus> jester ci sei???
<roberto1> enzotib ma non conviene, io vorrei Lubuntu, ma non si installa neanche quello!!!!!!!!
<tomus> disattivare ipv6 con lubuntu????????
<mibofra> giuly99 sembra andato...
<enzotib> roberto1, che problema trovi?
<mibofra> ciao Janvitus :))
<mibofra> tomus, vai nelle impostazioni di connessione di rete → ipv6 metodo: ignora
<mibofra> salva e riconnetti
<roberto1> enzotib lo stesso che trovavo con l'installazione di Ubuntu 12.10 , vedo delle righe , come se il monitor fosse a pezzi
<mibofra> roberto1,  che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<tomus> mibofra io vorrei fare il metodo che modifichi con l'editor di testo sai come si fà?
<roberto1> mibofra NVIDIA GEFORCE 7300 LT
<roberto1> mibofra 512 MB di VRAM
<mibofra> tomus, ma a che pro?
<mibofra> roberto1, usi i driver proprietari?
<tomus> mibofra perchè avevo fatto cosi con lts e mi aveva dato vantaggi...
<roberto1> mibofra sisi , provo a scaricare Lubuntu 11 o 12.04 ?
<tomus> solo che non mi ricordo il comando da terminale e io ho installato leafpad come editor di testo....
<mibofra> tomus, vedi che se lo imposti dalla gui o dall'editor di testo è la stessa cosa identica XD
<mibofra> roberto1, la 12.04 è LTS , vedi chissà nella vita...
<tomus> comunqe mibofra il mio problema era il wireless che a gravi disturbi...
<tomus> e il browser fa schifo...
<mibofra> tomus, per il browser lo cambi se non ti piace XD . Per il wifi... è una boardcom o una ath?
<roberto1> mibofra ok scaricherò quella o la 11.10 , ma non si potrebbe passare da Ubuntu 9.10 a Lubuntu 12.10?
<mibofra> roberto1, da ubuntu 9.10 teoricamente puoi aggiornare alla 12.10, poi installi lubuntu-dekstop e passi a lubuntu
<tomus> mibofra scusa l'ignoranza cosa sarebbe boardcom o ath??? comunque per il browser dicono che chromium sia il migliore...
<roberto1> mibofra però ho un 1gb di ram...sarà compatibile la 12.10 di Ubuntu?
<mibofra> tomus, schede wifi con driver proprietari.
<mibofra> roberto1, è il requisito minimo ma andrà :))
<brian_> ciao raga
<brian_> vinci98l: ciao vinci
<roberto1> mibofra okok allora, installerò Ubuntu 9.10 , aggiorno a Ubuntu 12.10 e poi ? scusa ma non sono pratico
<tomus> mibofra penso di si non lo so ho un asus eee pc 1001ha sembra che con lubuntu abbia un casino di problemi con wireless e wifi...
<brian_> mibofra: ciao mibo
<mibofra> roberto1, e poi se ti regge la 12.10 così per com'è , hai finito, se no o cambi DE se e preferisci un altro (KDE, GNOME, Xface, LXDE ecc)
<mibofra> (e17)
<mibofra> per esempio se vuoi passare a lubuntu che usa LXDE dai in un terminale : sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mibofra> e riavvi
<tomus> mibofra non so come risolvere questo problema e da una settima che ho installato lubuntu e funziona molto male in tante cose
<roberto1> mibofra ah okok, quindi scarica tutto lui automaticamente, ok grazie mille
<brian_> ho bisogno di un piccolissimo e ultimo aiuto riguardante empathy , finalmente funziona e tutto , ho l ultimo errore , ho impostato l account msn e funziona bene , ho impostato facebook e non si connette mi dice che l ccount e connesso ad un altro serve
<mibofra> poi passa il tipo di sessione da ubuntu (cliccando sul tasto con il suo logo in alto a destra sopra al tuo nome al login) e selezioni lubuntu
<mibofra> brian_, ciao :))
<brian_> tomus: lubuntu abbandonalo e pieno di bug e altri problemi
<brian_> mibofra: come va ?? tutto bene XD
<mibofra> tomus, io ho un EeePC 1001-PX supportato perfettamente, monti la stessa scheda wifi che dovrebbe essere supportata out box
<mibofra> brian_, bene :), leggevo la tua problematica...
<brian_> mibofra: 2 giorni pieni su empthy , problemi assurdi di ogni genere , ma finalmene ho risolto , sai come ?
<vinci98l> brian_,  leggi il pvt
<tomus> mibofra scusa ma propio qui mi hanno detto di cambiare il mio vecchio lts con lubuntu, ora dovrei ritornare indietro??? dicevano che con lubuntu le prestazioni del mio pc sarebbero migliorate
<mibofra> brian_, no XD
<mibofra> tomus, lubuntu 12.10? prova lubuntu 12.04 (che è anche lui LTS)
<tomus> mibofra sinceramente non so cosa ho installato come faccio a vedere da terminale?
<brian_> mibofra: togliendo quella ciofeca di lubuntu e mettendo il mio amato seppur pesantuccio ubuntu ufficiale , e tutto vaa meraviglia
<brian_> mibofra: mi rimane solo quel problemadi facebook
<mibofra> tomus, se hai scaricato ora hai la 12.10 (ora vuol dire tra ottobre dell'anno scorso ed adesso)
<mibofra> brian_, è un chiodo fisso del sistema
<tomus> ok mi fido di te, e come faccio a mettere la 12.04???
<mibofra> aggiungi l'account al sistema tramite account online
<brian_> dove trovo account on line ?
<mibofra> e poi avvi empathy , dai killall telepathy-gabble su un terminale e riavvia empathy chiudendolo/riaprendolo
<mibofra> impostazioni di sistema → account online
<mibofra> dalla 12.10 in su
<mibofra> dalla 12.04 in giù aggiungi fb nel menù account di empathy
<mibofra> tomus, devi formattare tutto se no devi fare un downgrade del tutto (che non è molto semplice da fare)
<mibofra> scarichi la iso da ubuntu-it.org o da ubuntu.com
<mibofra> seleziona dal menù della versione la 12.04 invece della 12.10
<tomus> comunque hai ragione te ho il 12.10 quantal.... :( noooo come formattare tutto???? ti prego piuttosto faccio il downgrade perche non ho al momento neanche una chiavetta usb -_-
<mibofra> tomus, esci pazzo così, paradossalmente ti converrebbe aggiornare tutto alla 13.04 anche se in via di sviluppo XD
<mibofra> oppure metti la 12.04 su una partizione separata
<mibofra> tomus, poi quello che vuoi fare facciamo :)
<tomus> allora mi sono procurato la chiavetta :) mi consigli di riformattare tutto?
<mibofra> tomus, fai un bel backup e fai una installazione pulita della 12.04 si questo è il mio consiglio
<mibofra> se poi quando esce la 13.04 (provandola da live, esce il 25 aprile) puoi aggiornare la 12.04 alla 13.04
<mibofra> oppure nel 2014 (14.04) aggiornare la 12.04 (LTS) alla 14.04 (LTS)
<tomus> ok mibofra mi fido di te, backup non ne faccio perchè in pratico ho il pc vuoto perchè l'ho installato una settimana fà, comunque sei sicuro che lubuntu 12.04 sia la scelta più giusta per un asus eee pc 1001ha?
<mibofra> tomus, da me personalmente vanno sia la 12.04 che la 12.10 che la 13.04 in via di sviluppo :))
<tomus> si ma anche a me và gli unici problemi seri sono te li elenco 1 wifi e wirelles scarsi 2 browser lento 3 se faccio riavvia sistema non si riavvia... principalmente per ora questi ho scoperto come problemi...
<mibofra> tomus, con una installazione pulita della 12.04 non dovresti averli
<tomus> ok mi fido, allora inanzitutto dove scarico la 12.04?
<mibofra> tomus, da ubuntu-it.org
<mibofra> lo trovi così localizzato in italiano in modo ottimale
<tomus> ok mibofra non riesco a cancellare dei dati dalla chiavetta sembra che mi dia un errore nella formattazione
<tomus> iniziamo bene -_-
<mibofra> tomus, devi prima smontare la partizione XD
<tomus> e io usavo gparted qua non c'è però sto lubuntu...
<mibofra> tomus, e lo installi con sudo apt-get install gparted
<mibofra> da terminale
<tomus> ok
<tomus> in fat 32 vero?
<mibofra> si
<tomus> ok fatto ora cerco la versione 12.04 32 bit?
<mibofra> si
<tomus> ma in che sezione lo devo cercare? che non lo trovo
<mibofra> tomus, download?
<mibofra> ti do il link?
<tomus> si ma trovo solo il lubuntu 12.10....
<tomus> se riesci a darmi il link esatto mi fai un favore
<mibofra> ok
<uait> mqualcosa
<uait> il tipo di prima
<uait> mi fai query
<uait> sono col cell
<tomus> mibofra trovato?
<mibofra> tomus, aggiornavo ff perdon XD
<mibofra> *pardon
<tomus> a tranqui pensavo che eri andato via
<tomus> io non riesco a trovarla comunque
<mibofra> tomus, ecco http://releases.ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu-releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<mibofra> non è la versione quella della comunità (che è rimasta alla 12.04.1) ma ti ho linkato la 12.04.2 tomus
<tomus> ok grazie sta scaricando, ora finito lo scaricamento la metto nella chiavetta e dovevo fare una cosa ma non mi ricordo con quale programma... che poi la devo avviare dal boot del bios...
<mibofra> ok, se ci sono problemi mi trovi qui
<arcizio> salve
<tomus> e ma non mi ricordo cosa dovevo fare con la iso, la devo smontare??? con un programma mi pare...
<arcizio> ho un problemone
<arcizio> c'è qualcuno con un paio di minuti?
<mibofra> tomus, la devi masterizzare o mettere su pennetta con unetbootin
<mibofra> arcizio, anche un paio d'ore XD
<arcizio> dunque
<arcizio> HP 630 con ubuntu 12.04 utilizzato abitualmente per lavoro
<tomus> a ecco unebootin non mi ricordavo
<arcizio> l'altro giorno ho osato e ho accetato un upgrade di sitema (non di versione)
<arcizio> lo so non dovevo farlo
<tomus> mi dai il comando per scaricare unebootin please :)
<arcizio> mai aggiornare... in sintesi mi è scomparsa la scheda wi-fi che veniva listata da lshw come unclaimed
<arcizio> ho installato la versione piu recente di backports
<arcizio> e al riavvio...
<arcizio> tutto nero
<Dix78> tomus sei su win o su ubuntu?
<arcizio> non parte piu neanche il bios
<tomus> ubuntu
<arcizio> ma con una live va!
<arcizio> qualche idea?
<Dix78> !unetbootin | tomus trovi lì tutte le info
<ubot-it> tomus trovi lì tutte le info: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<arcizio> @mibofra il disco funziona se collegato altrove
<mibofra> arcizio, cerca di avviare da live in qualche modo
<arcizio> certo ho avviato da live
<danglard> ciao a tutti c'e qualcuno dispost ad aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con ubuntu?
<Dix78> !chiedi | danglard
<ubot-it> danglard: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<arcizio> ma vorrei che rimettendo il drive lo riconoscesse
<danglard> ok dunque ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi e non riesco a connettere la chiavetta3
<arcizio> sembra che si sia scombinato qualcosa a livello CMOS o peggio
<arcizio> ho provato a resettare ma senza risultati
<danglard> anche se me la riconosce e configura non si connette
<mibofra> arcizio, sembra messo male...
<arcizio> non capisco perché con una live funzioni tutto regolarmente (senza disco inserito) se collego l'hd non parte neanche il bootloader
<danglard> insomma nessuno può aiutarmi
<danglard> ho letto nel forum ma visto che non posso connettermi da ubuntu non posso scaricare usb modem switch o sakis3g
<renata> buongiorno a tutti! Ho un piccolo problema che non sono riuscita a risolvere cercando nei forum: la mia webcam logitech quickcam express plus ( 046d:092d )  funziona bene con cheese, ma con skype non vedo nulla...
<tomus> mibofra ma la versione che mi hai fatto scaricare non e lubuntu?
<mibofra> tomus, ubuntu, da li si mette lubuntu :)
<tomus> a ok perchè mi avevano detto che ubuntu e molto più pesante di lubuntu...
<mibofra> tomus, veramente sull'eee gira anche unity ma...
<renata> ... dimenticavo ho 10.04 lts
<mibofra> ...se vuoi lubuntu installi ubuntu e poi in un terminale : sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop
<tomus> ok mibofra io continuo a fidarmi di te glia altri mi hanno confuso un pò le idee
<mibofra> danglard, cosa non ti va?
<mibofra> renata, hai google talk? prova con quello
<danglard> praticamente la chiavetta non si riesce a connettere
<renata> mibofra, non ho google. talk e non so cosa sia.... è come skype?
<tomus> mibofra fatto scaricato e messo nella chiavetta ora lo smonto con unebootin mi dai il comando per installarlo perfavore...
<tomus> per installare unebootin intendo...
<mibofra> danglard, modello? . renata prova a reinstallare skype con sudo apt-get purge skype && sudo apt-get install skype
<mibofra> tomus, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<tomus> per la peppa ho dato quel comando al terminale mi a scaricato un casino di cose...
<tomus> tutto normale?
<vinci98l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658451/ il messaggio continua ma io che metto? non so casa sia lirc...
<vinci98l> ma lirc sono gli infrarossi?
<tomus> mibofra ho aperto unebootin ma non trovo la chiavetta dove ho messo l'iso ma si trova nella cartella root????
<vinci98l> risolto
<tomus> ma devo selezionare distribuzione oppure immagine disco?
<danglard> huawei e173 evo
<mibofra> tomus, la devi montare
<mibofra> danglard, vedi se trovi i driver della 3 sul loro sito
<mibofra> tomus, l'immagine
<tomus> mibofra e come faccio?
<tomus> io l'ho messa sulla chiavetta la iso, ora sono su unebootin, non lla dovrebbe montare lui?
<mibofra> tomus, a montare la chiavetta formattata?
<mibofra> levandola e rimettendola XD
<danglard> ma se scrico saki3g da windows su usb posso farlo partire da ubuntu?
<tomus> mibofra ma non la trovo su unebootin
<mibofra> tomus, la iso?
<tomus> si
<mibofra> tomus, seleziona lo strumento per la selezione della iso
<tomus> fatto
<tomus> mi da solo cartella root e quella del disco
<renata> ho installato google talk....... non ho capito nemmeno come si usa......  bah..... ma a me serve skype! Possibile che la web cam funziona con cheese e non con skype? non c'è qualche impostazione, qualche cosa che non v°?
<tomus> lo trovata ma dalla cartella scaricati ora avvio? ma la ciavetta deve essere vuota?
<Giulis> Scusate avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho fatto partire gli aggiornamenti; ad aggiornamenti non ultimati mi è apparsa la schermata iniziale del login; ho inserito la password ma per due volte m l'ha data errata. Ad un certo punto mi è apparsa la scritta : run-init : /sbin/init: No such file or directory2-b6fccfff78dd (  2.814277) Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!
<Giulis> Cosa vuol dire? Grazie mille
<tomus> boh mibofra sta estraendo i file. spero nella chiavetta.......
<mibofra> Giulias, non sembra messo bene...
<mibofra> *Giulis
<Giulis> scusami mibofra hai idea di cosa possa essere successo?
<mibofra> Giulis, sembra non trovi init
<vinci98l> kernel panic :C
<Giulias> io non ne capisco assolutamente nulla; il sistema operativo mi è stata installato e l'unica cosa che so è che devo fare gli aggiornamenti..ma ho perso tutti i dati salvati?
<mibofra> Giulis: dai un sudo apt-get install -f -y
<Giulias> scusami davvero non ne capisco nulla...cosa devo fare per dare un sudo apt-get install -f -y?
<akis24> ciao
<mibofra> spe un attimo Giulias e Giulis siete la stessa persona ? no XD
<Giulias> mibofra: si si
<mibofra> ok XD
<mibofra> devi dare il comando in un terminale
<mibofra> cerca terminale tra le applicazioni
<Giulias> ma se la mia schermata è totalmente nera con quelle scritte come faccio ad accedere alle applicazioni? Scusami sono davvero un disastro!
<mibofra> Giulias, totalmente così XD , allora avvia la live di ubuntu
<Giulis> mibofra:  ulteriore problema..non sono in possesso del cd..
<mibofra> fattelo fare
<tomus> mibofra fatto installato tutto ora che devo fare???
<tomus> mibofra ci sei ancora????
<mibofra> tomus, si :)
<mibofra> tomus, come va?
<tomus> ho installato per ora bene a parte che browser in inglese e al inizio mi diceva che mancava qualcosa
<tomus> ora che devo fare?
<Giulis> mibofra: susami va bene qualunque versione, anche non la mia? Perchè un cd con su ubuntu 9.04 l'ho trovato..
<mibofra> Giulis, troppo vecchia...
<mibofra> tomus, ti manca il supporto lingue XD
<mibofra> tomus, ti sembra pesante unity?
<mibofra> se gira tutto per bene puoi lasciarlo pure così
<tomus> no lo scaricato mentre stavo facendo l'aggiornamento
<tomus> non lo so ma non dovevo mettere lubuntu 12.04?
<mibofra> tomus, manca qualcosina del supporto lingue allora
<mibofra> tomus, se ti gira bene non c'è bisogno di passare a lubuntu
<tomus> comunque solo il browser mozilla e in inglese il resto e ita
<mibofra> se ci tieni in un terminale : sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tomus> non lo so mibofra tutti mi dicvano di mettere lubuntu che per la poca ram che ho girava meglio
<mibofra> al prossimo login clicca sull'icona a forma di ubuntu sopra il tuo nome / nome utente nella schermata di login e seleziona lubuntu
<tomus> non lo so dimmi te
<mibofra> tomus, come preferisci tu :)))
<mibofra> io stacco per un pochino, a dopo :)
<tomus> mibofra siete voi gli esperti io non ci capisco una cippa :)
<mibofra> tomus, allora lascialo così io vado XD
<tomus> inanzitutto come faccio a mettere il browser in ita?
<mibofra> tomus, sudo apt-get install firefox-language-it
<mibofra> ora vado XD, ho bisogno giusto di un po di riposo XD
<tomus> non trovo neanche il terminale :) e confusionario sto desktop
<danglard> qualcuno mi aiuta con  sta maledetta chiavetta
<mibofra> ma è stonz(i)o sto plugin XD
<tomus> mibofra ma dove si trova il terminale su sto desktop?
<mibofra> enzotib, non ti infuriare abbi pazienza XD
<mibofra> tomus, è l'applicazione terminale
<mibofra> cercala
<tomus> mibofra m idice che impossibile trovare il pacchetto lingue
<akis24> tomus: cerca su synaptic firefox-locale-it
<akis24> tomus: oppure sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<tomus> installato ma mi resta in inglese
<akis24> tomus riavvia
<tomus> ma mi scrive gestore aggiornamenti 127 cosa faccio????
<akis24> tomus: falli see lo chiede il gestore
<tomus> ma c'è un modo per mettere un desktop un pò più semplice??? sono scomodissimo con questo... -_-
<Giulis> mibofra: scusami se ti rompo ancora! io ho il computer diviso in due partizioni, una ubuntu(e se provo ad accedere mi da quel messaggio lì) e dall'altra ho windows vista..non è che attraverso windows posso fare qualcosa? grazie
<akis24> tomus: dipende da quello che vuoi
<tomus> uno simile a lubuntu va benissimo
<tomus> ste icone giganti laterali mi fanno venire il mal di testa
<tomus> io sono un classicista
<akis24> tomus: io non uso lubuntu ma credo si possano regolare le dimensioni delle icone
<tomus> e tipo windows con tutto in basso e le icone si aprono quando selezioni il simbolino start capito? una cosa cosi...
<Giulis> akis24 scusami se ti disturbo!  per caso hai letto il mio problema?
<akis24> Giulis non bene :(
<Giulis> non posso fare nulla?
<akis24> Giulis : intendi ripristinare ubuntu da winz .. no
<tomus> akis quindi come posso fare per questo desktop? e orribile
<massy> prova il MATE
<massy> comodo, semplice, simile a gnome
<akis24> tomus:  ci sara' un gestore delle impostazioni ..
<Giulis> akis24 : e senza il cd non posso fare nulla?
<akis24> giulis: se mi dici grossomodo che ti serve se posso ti aiuto..
<Giulis> akis24: grazie mille! scusami,  il mio primo messaggio, quello delle 17:01, lo hai già letto?
<akis24> Giulis: aspetta vedo se c'ero
<Giulis> akis 24: te lo riporto subito
<akis24> Giulis: sono entrato alle 17.20
<Giulis> akis 24: Scusate avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho fatto partire gli aggiornamenti; ad aggiornamenti non ultimati mi è apparsa la schermata iniziale del login; ho inserito la password ma per due volte m l'ha data errata. Ad un certo punto mi è apparsa la scritta : run-init : /sbin/init: No such file or directory2-b6fccfff78dd (  2.814277) Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!
<akis24> Giulis:  e se riavvi che fa' ?
<Giulis> akis 24: ho provato a spegnerlo e riaccenderlo più volte ma continua ad apparirmi la stessa scritta
<akis24> Giulis: dovresti provare ad avviarlo in recovery mode
<akis24> Giulis: se ti appare la schermata di grub in avvio hai due possibilita' di avviarlo  normale o recovery mode
<Giulis> akis24: ok fatto..
<akis24> Giulis: bene se ti si presenta la console di ripristino scegli l'opzione  riparare i pacchetti danneggiati
<Giulis> akis24: mi esce una schermata nera con altre scritte..
<akis24> Giulis: che dice ?
<Giulis> akis24: l'ultima scritta è system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
<akis24> Giulis:  serve qualcuno molto piu' esperto di me
<Giulis> akis24: comunque all'avvio a me non compare solo una scritta ma una dozzina tra generic e recovery mode , e l'ultima si chiama memtest86+
<Giulis> akis24:forse sono andata sul recovery sbgliato?
<akis24> Giulis:  memtest è un test per la memoria invece come recovery dovresti usare la prima opzione in alto dove leggi recovery
<akis24> Giulis:  se guardi bene sopra ai primi due posti avrai il kernel piu' nuovo in modalita' normale e sotto la recovery mode
<Giulis> akis24: ero andata sul primo
<Giulis> akis24: grazie mille lo stesso!
<akis24> Giulis:  tra le altre cose potresti provare anche ad avviarla dagli altri
<akis24> Giulis:  se hai piu' voci prova magari si èp danneggiato qualcosa su il kernel nuovo e gli altri potrebbero funzionare
<akis24> Giulis:  prego
<acer_> salve al'avvio apare la schermata grub come la tolgo???
<acer_> quella per sceglier ei kernel e non capisco
<akis24> acer_:  ti serve per selezionare il s.o. da avviare
<acer_> no ho solo ubuntu
<acer_> vorrei non apparisse nullla
<acer_> e non sono pratico
<akis24> acer_: capito comunqu na volta avviata
<gab_> per cercare di copiare file tramite rete da un ubuntu a un altro ora ho su un pc /dev/sda2 piena
<gab_> nn rieeco più ad avviarlo. come posso fare?
<gab_> sono entrato con ctrl f7 ed ho liberato spazio sulla home ma niente...
<akis24> acer_: potresti editare o usare un programma per impostare a 0 il time-out di grub è partira' subito
<acer_> non so farlo se mi aiuti ti sarei grato
<acer_> nell'altro ubuntu non appariva nulla
<akis24> acer_: due minuti sono al telefono..
<acer_> ok
<acer_> grz
<gab_> liberare spazi su /dev/sda. qualche espero in linea?
<akis24> acer_:  allora premessa se smanetti grub senza sapere che fai non si avviera' piu' ecc ti consiglio di installare questo programma dal software center per prima cosa >  grub-customizer
<acer_> ok
<acer_> asp
<akis24> d'accordo
<acer_> grub unfield uploader trova
<acer_> =?
<akis24> acer_:  che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<acer_> 11.04
<acer_> vecchia
<akis24> acer_:  asp allora
<acer_> ok
<enzotib> gab_, sudo apt-get clean, potrebbe liberare qualcosa
<gab_> enzotib: già fatto...grazie.....se rimuovo programmi serve a qualcosa...dovrebbe immagino
<enzotib> gab_, quanto è grande la /
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> gab_, df -H
<gab_> enzotib: ho rimosso diversi softeare ma niente. E' grande 19 giga
<enzotib> gab_, sudo find / -mount -size +1G
<enzotib> per cercare i file più grandi di un giga, vediamo se troviamo qualcosa che hai perso
<akis24> acer_: sai usare il terminale ?
<acer_> SI UN PÒ
<akis24> ok incolla questo comando - sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<gab_> enzotib: un attimo...sto riavviando
<akis24> acer_: se guardi troverai questa voce nel file  - GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="10"
<akis24> az scappato
<mibofra> riciao :))
<akis24> ciao mibofra
<acer_> eccomi scusa
<acer_> fatto
<acer_> si è aperta scheda
<enzotib> gab_, magari a quel comando aggiungici pure -ls
<gab_> enzotib ora mi dice dim 19g usati 18g ma uso 100% boh...ora sto lanciando tuo comando
<babele> ciao a tutti
<gab_> enzotib: ok...sto aspettando che mi dica qualcosa
<acer_> akis ci sono
<gab_> enzotib: nessun risultato
<enzotib> gab_, riduciamo a -size -500MB
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> gab_, riduciamo a -size +500MB
<acer_> akis cosa faccio?
<gab_> enzotib: nn riconosce MBe nemmeno 0.5GB
<akis24> acer_: se guardi troverai questa voce nel file  - GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="10"
<enzotib> gab_, hai ragione +500M
<akis24> acer_:  impostalo a 0
<gab_> enzotib: nemmeno..riduco a 300
<acer_> sta a0 già
<akis24> acer_: salva il file e poi dai - sudo update-grub
<enzotib> gab_, no
<Giulias> akis24: scusami se ti disturbo ancora! tu sai per caso dove potrei trovare  una soluzione? o sepotrei rivolgermi ad un altro forum?
<enzotib> gab_, cambiamo approccio
<akis24> acer_: e poi riavvii
<enzotib> gab_, sudo du -sx /!(proc|sys|dev) | sort -nr | head
<gab_> enzotib: ti seguo
<enzotib> gab_, vediamo la prima riga cosa dice
<akis24> Giulias:  qui è il supporto ufficiale...
<acer_> provo ma sta già a 0 quel la scrittura
<akis24> Giulias: riponi la domanda se qualcuno dei presenti puo' o sa' ti risponde..
<gab_> enzotib: nn riconosce le opzioni di du come / etc
<mibofra> Giulias, ciao sono in piedi :))
<mibofra> XD
<gab_> enzotib: cmq il problema è nato dal fatto che io volevo copiare tramite rete dei dati da un ubtunua ll'altro ma in relatà li ho copiati-credo-da qualche aprte sul pac di partrenza
<enzotib> gab_, hai copiato il comando esattamente uguale a come l'ho scritto, spazi compresi?
<gab_> enzotib: CREDo di di si, di averlo copairto bene
<enzotib> gab_, non dovrebbe dare errore, controlla bene
<acer_> nn va
<Giulias>  Scusate avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho fatto partire gli aggiornamenti; ad aggiornamenti non ultimati mi è apparsa la schermata iniziale del login; ho inserito la password ma per due volte m l'ha data errata. Ad un certo punto mi è apparsa la scritta : run-init : /sbin/init: No such file or directory2-b6fccfff78dd (  2.814277) Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!Cosa posso fare? Grazie!
<akis24> acer_:  sicuro sia impostato a 0 di solito per default è 10 ....
<acer_> nn so xkè
<acer_> si è a zer
<acer_> voglio eliminare queste noiose scritte
<Giulias> mibofra: ho visto ora il messaggio= )
<mibofra> :))
<akis24> acer_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<Giulias> mibofra: non ho trovato soluzioni =(
<akis24> acer_:  se è a zero davvero non lo vedresti...
<mibofra> Giulias, hai avviato il pc con la live? (te ne sei munito? )
<gab_> enzotib: mi sembra corretta ma nn va
<enzotib> gab_, mi scrivi l'errore?
<akis24> acer_: non  avresti il tempo  sarebbe come dire  che deve apparire per 0 secondi ..
<acer_> giuro
<acer_> se vuoi e c'è 1 modo entra pure nel mio pc
<akis24> acer_:  posta il contenuto di grub
<gab_> enzotib: credo di nn aver mess lo sapzio tra -sx e /  oora sta andando..sorry
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianlucaa> ciao
<gab_> enzotib: ecco....allora c'è uno /192.168...etc che era l'indirizzo ip a cui puntavo
<acer_> come?
<enzotib> gab_, forse hai capito cosa cancellare, allora
<akis24> acer_:  apri il file di grub poi copi e incolli al link che ti è apparso ...
<gab_> enzotib: spero di si...ti dico subito
<akis24> acer_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gianlucaa> sto installando owncloud. voglio mettere la cartella dei dati su un hdd esterno in fat32 (vfat) . Lo monto all'avvio con fstab e riesco a scrivere e leggere tranquillamente. da owncloud mi da un errore. "Data directory (/media/owncloud/owncloud) is readable for other users  Please change the permissions to 0770 so that the directory cannot be listed by other users"
<gianlucaa> come fare?
<gab_> enzotib: grazie mille. Dopo più di un anno torni a salvarmi
<gab_> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> gab_, davvero? :)
<acer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658929/
<acer_> come ho installato grub custmizer
<acer_> ma non so usarlo
<gab_> enzotib: si, davvero :D
<akis24> gianlucaa: dovresti cambiare i permessi sudo chmod 777 <cartella> non protetta
<akis24> acer_:  guarda bene alla riga 9...
<acer_> fatto riavvio?
<acer_> ma non si possono togliere definitivamente?
<gianlucaa> @akis . l'ho fatto ma non va. è formattato in fat32
<akis24> acer_: salva il file e poi dai - sudo update-grub
<akis24> e poi riavvii
 * Dix78 is away: Torno Subito
<akis24> gianlucaa: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=362647
<acer_> non cambia nulla
<acer_> devo dare invio
<akis24> acer_:  salvi il file poi dai - sudo update-grub e poi riavvii
<acer_> fatto ma nn va
<acer_> l'ho fatto
<akis24> acer_:  intendi dire che resta fermo e aspetta che tu selezioni qualcosa ?
<acer_> si
<akis24> acer_:  non so' che dirti ancora per me non è possibile
<gianlucaa> guarda ho letto la discussione
<akis24> gianlucaa:  e allora ?
<gianlucaa> non riesco a risolvere
<gianlucaa> ho provato a aggiungere ai gruppi ma niente
<gianlucaa> ti mostro il file fstab, la linea del mio hdd esterno
<akis24> gianlucaa:  quelle sono le soluzioni
<gianlucaa> "/dev/sdc1       /media/owncloud vfat    rw,umask=000,auto,user,users    0       0"
<akis24> gianlucaa:  aspetta se qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<babele> un vecchio toshiba satellite LS20-257 in accensione si ferma su "checking battery state..." ho già provato qualche soluzione presa dai forum, ma niente. L'unica cosa che riesco a fare è il login dopo ctrl+alt+F1    qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<gianlucaa> sto installando owncloud. voglio mettere la cartella dei dati su un hdd esterno in fat32 (vfat) . Lo monto all'avvio con fstab e riesco a scrivere e leggere tranquillamente. da owncloud mi da un errore. "Data directory (/media/owncloud/owncloud) is readable for other users  Please change the permissions to 0770 so that the directory cannot be listed by other users"
<babele> se digito startx tenta di avviare ma va in fatal error.. unable to connect to X server: connection refused
<mibofra> mi ero disconnesso XD
<a7x> babele, potrebbero essere i driver video
<babele> a7x hai consigli su come procedere?
<a7x> babele, scoprire che scheda video hai, ed indagare
<babele> a7x come lo scopro?
<babele> ho solo sto pannello nero davanti
<babele> :)
<a7x> !video
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<a7x> lspci | grep VGA
<babele> mi scrive Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller /rev 03)
<a7x> bene, il prossimo passo è mettere quella informazione su google
<babele> a7x ma quella sarebbe la scheda video?
<a7x> il modello preciso? boh, ma quella informazione ti dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<a7x> per il modello preciso avresti bisogno del device ID
<babele> che devo cercare? driver compatibili=
<babele> =
<babele> ?
<a7x> babele, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<a7x> dammi il risultato di questo, e vediamo di preciso di cosa si tratta
<inviv> salve, è possibile avere un aiuto per recuperare dei file da una memoria sd?
<babele> VGA [0300]:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<babele> prima di VGA c'era 00:02.0
<URUS> inviv: recuperare in che senso ?
<URUS> sera a tutti
<inviv> nel senso che la memoria sd non viene piu montata a causa di qualche errore, e devo recuperare i file che c'erano/ci sono sopra
<babele> a7x,  00:02.0 VGA [0300]:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<URUS> inviv: ti ho scritto in privato
<a7x> vedo
<babele> grz
<a7x> babele, puoi provare ad usare la sua configurazione di xorg
<a7x> cioè dal terminale: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<babele> che dovrei fare?
<a7x> e nano xorg.conf, babele è un po' pesante da fare
<babele> xorg.cong no such file or direcotry
<babele> conf non cong
<a7x> oh
<a7x> babele allora prova con
<a7x> sudo service gdm stop
<a7x> se non funziona, sudo service gdm3 stop (se usi Ubuntu)
<a7x> poi digita: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<babele> unknow instance
<a7x> infine sudo service gdm3 start (oppure solo gdm senza 3)
<a7x> babele, procedi
<babele> col 3 unrecognizes service
<a7x> al passo successivo
<a7x> mh
<a7x> prova gdm3 babele
<babele> col 3 unrecognized service
<Dix78> A
<a7x> ok babele, prova direttamente sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<babele> non fa niente
<babele> mi ripropone la riga per scrivere
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<a7x> scrivi cat xorg.conf e dimmi solo se hai un output lungo o breve
<babele> no such file or directory
<a7x> male
<babele> :/
<a7x> apt-get update
<a7x> sudo apt-get update
<Guest93504> salve ho scaricato la cartella rar dal sito di ubuntu ma non saprei ora come procedere con l'installazione, non ho file iso
<a7x> sudo  apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<a7x> prova così babele
<babele> ok
<AlexZion> Guest93504: credo che dovresti scaricarti il file iso ....
<Guest93504> ma come ... ? ho tentato 3 volte e ottengo un rar
<babele> a7x, done
<a7x> babele, prova startX
<a7x> ti ha detto che xerver-xorg-video-intel era già installato oppure l'ha installato al momeno?
<babele> ah scusa, mi aveva scritto
<babele> ecco s'
<babele> sì
<a7x> s/eno/ento/
<babele> è già alla vers più recente
<AlexZion> ma come un rar Guest93504 , da dove lo scarichi  ?
<a7x> ok sudo apt-get purge xerver-xorg-video-intel
<a7x> e poi reinstallalo
<a7x> AlexZion, secondo me dal sito ubuntu-a-soli-99cent.com
<Guest93504> dal sito di ubuntu, nell'area download dopo avere scelto le opzioni di download
<AlexZion> innanzitutto sei nuovo di Linux Guest93504 ?
<Guest93504> si
<babele> a7x,  fattoi
<a7x> anche reinstallato?
<babele> s
<babele> ì
<a7x> prova a riavviare ed incrocia le dita, perché fin ora non te ne è girata una
<AlexZion> ok allora io ti consiglierei di provare Kubuntu anziche Ubuntu , cambia solo il DE che in Kubuntu è KDE, poi dimmi 32 o 64 bit ?
<a7x> °°
<babele> bene :)
<Guest93504> ho scelto 32 bit
<Guest93504> non so cosa sia de o kde
<a7x> desktop environment
<babele> a7x, niente
<AlexZion> ok sto provando e ame da una .iso  Guest93504 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<babele> come prima
<a7x> babele, allora aspetta che arrivi qualcuno dei ragazzi più ferrati nel supporto
<AlexZion> Guest93504:  DE sta per Desktop Environment o Ambiente Desktop
<babele> a7x, ok grazie comunque per il tuo aiutt
<AlexZion> KDE è l'ambiente Desktop più innovativo in circolazione Guest93504 , tutto qua ...
<Guest93504> ora ci riprovo dal tuo link, grazie intanto
<a7x> babele, se vuoi c'è anche il forum dove chiedere, e lì ci sono persone diverse che leggono
<babele> ci proverò
<AlexZion> Guest93504: stessa faimglia ma vestiti diversi http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<babele> anche se ne ho già lette mille diverse
<babele> sullo stesso probl
<frimusa> il comando da terminale per fare la pulizia???
<a7x> apt-get autoclean?
<frimusa> a7x non lo so se e questo, però non me lo fa fare da terminale...
<a7x> frimusa, devi anteporre 'sudo'
<a7x> ma evita comandi che non conosci
<URUS> ci sono
<URUS> ki è che av
<renata> Buonasera, vi chiedo un aiuto riguardo la webcam e skype:  la web cam funziona bene (con CHEESE) si vedono le immagini. Però con skype non và. Ho provato a leggere i forum ma non ho trovato soluzioni
<renata> Uso 10.04 lts e la web cam è   una logitech  046d:092d
<renata> skype è stato installato oggi stesso v. 4.1
<Guest93504> ciao, non riesco proprio a scaricare il file .iso, quando vado su download mi propone automaticamente di scaricare un .rar, mi potete aiutare ?
<renata> per installare ubuntu dici?
<renata> che versione? cerchi?
<Guest93504> si, renata vorrei installare ubuntu ma premuto download mi da l'opzione salva su desktop un file rar e poi non so cosa farmen ? Forse devo avere un lettore di file iso ?
<renata> Guest93504,   ma scarichi da questa pagina?              http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<renata> ho provato e scarica direttamente una .iso    che poi masterizzi su cd e installi
<Guest93504> si esattamente
<renata> scegli la versione poi esce una finestra che chiede apri o salva   giusto?     scegli SALVA (sul desktop ad esempio)
<renata> a me invece nessuno mi da una mano con la web cam che non funziona con skype?
<Guest93504> si corretto, e nella finestra di dialogo appare : nome bla bla .iso, tipo win rar
<Guest93504> il download avviene e mi trovo sul desktop una cartella rar
<renata> nome bla bla        .iso       significa che è una ISO   quindi dopo con      nero (ad esempio) ti ci masterizzi il cd o il dvd..... che versione stai scaricando ?  12.04 lts?
<renata> stai usando Windows adesso?
<Guest93504> si, sto scaricando da un vecchio computer per installare poi ubuntu su uno nuovo di zecca
<Guest93504> si sto scaricando 12.10, cosa me ne faccio dell'archivio rar ... ?
<Guest93504> renata, forse il problema è che su questo computer non ho un lettore iso adeguato ?
<renata> stai scaricando un file   .iso    non ti preoccupare         va bene così!
<renata> Probabilmente hai impostato win rar   come programma "predefinito" per aprire anche gli archivi .iso   per questo ti dice "tipo rar"
<renata> ce l'hai nero o qualcosa per masterizzare il cd?
<Guest93504> no, pensavo di utilizzare una pen drive, come dicono anche nella home page di ubuntu, non ho nero ...
<renata> secondo me col cd è più semplice...... se non hai nero va bene qnche un altro programma per masterizzare... ne puoi trovare qualcuno freevare tipo CLONECD...
<renata> stai scaricando la .ISO allora?
<Guest93504> Lo so ma in questo portatile non ho il masterizzatore/lettore ... sto cercando un programma per la gestione degli iso
<catwoman> buonasera a tutti volevo sapere se esiste qualcosa che aumenta il segnale wireless e wifi dal pc?
<catwoman> Vorrei modificare la sensibilità wi-fi in modo tale che anche con segnali deboli io possa navigare in internet.
<catwoman> sudo iwconfig interface sens N
<catwoman> questo comando puo essere valido?
<URUS> catwoman: guarda in privato
<krabador> catwoman, se intendi in ricezione non c'è molto da fare. se intendi il segnale d'uscita del router, molto casalingamente , l'alluminio, posizionato sull'antenna fa qualcosa.
<catwoman> urus privato
<catwoman_> urus privato
<URUS> ci sono
<catwoman_> scrivimi in privato
<frank79> sera amici, si può passare direttamente dalla versione di Ubuntu 9.10 alla versione 12.10 ? grazie..
<DoctorD90> .....
<URUS> frank79: si ma devi formattare
<DoctorD90> Frank non lo so, ma cm mai?
<URUS> ti consiglio ubuntu 12.04 lts
<enzotib> frank79, no
<frank79> ho questa versione che gira molto bene, ma vorrei aggiornarmi poichè non posso scaricare nulla!
<DoctorD90> enzotib, nel caso formattasse, si che può però xP
<DoctorD90> In che senso non puoi scaricare nulla?
<enzotib> DoctorD90, se formatta non fa un passaggio, riparte da zero
<URUS> frank79: e come faresti ad aggiornare se non puoi scaricare ?
<URUS> frank79: la formatazione è meglio e non credo che si puo aggiornare
<frank79> URUS non mi fa scaricare da Ubuntu software center però l'aggiornamento lo fa eseguire alla versione 10.04, comunque in che senso formattando?? spiegatemi che non sono pratico
<DoctorD90> Enzo lui ha kiesto se si può passare, non le modalità. In due abbiamo pensato ad un aggiornamento. Ma la possibilità del format xò esiste :P
<URUS> frank79: scarichi la iso di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<URUS> la metti su pendriver
<URUS> ellimini ubuntu attuale
<URUS> e installi quello su perndrive
<DoctorD90> Formattare: cancellare QUALSIASI dato dall'harddisk, e reinstalli il nuovo sistema operativo :) ... Come? Leggi urus
<URUS> DoctorD90: solo la partizione interesata non tutto il hard disk
<frank79> ragazzi grazie, comunque io ho 512Mb di RAM .... non gira Ubuntu 12
<DoctorD90> Consiglio xubuntu ;)
<DoctorD90> Urus, hai ragione ;) ma solitamente l'hd ha 1 partizione, ecco xke ho detto hd ;P errore mio :)
<DoctorD90> Quello che volevocapisse frank79
<DoctorD90> È che PERDE TUTTI I SUOI DATI (musica, documenti, programmi)
<URUS> DoctorD90: la maggior parte ha anche wndows installato
<frank79> DoctorD90 si avevo letto anche Lubuntu, grazie, invece non potrei passare da Ubuntu 9 a Xubuntu direttamente senza formattare e reinstallare tutto ? una mia stupida opinione
<DoctorD90> E deve farne prima una copia su altro disco per conservarli
<URUS> crea una partizione metti i dati personali e riformatti ubuntu
<DoctorD90> ....frank, io installai ubuntu, ho messo, 'diciamo', i file di xubuntu, ma girava male...dovresti poi ripulire tutte le cose di ubuntu....
<DoctorD90> Meglio reinstallare tutto :)
<URUS> DoctorD90: concordo
<frank79> DoctorD90 ok grazie mille, quindi scarico Xubuntu e lo reinstallo su Ubuntu 9
<DoctorD90> URUS io xsonalmente ho ubuntu in vm su win7, e sul netbook ho solo xubuntu xP odio i dual boot...c ho già perso trp dati a smanettare con master record xD
<DoctorD90> No
<DoctorD90> FONDAMENTALE, altrimenti  fidati  che scoprirari d saxe
<URUS> io non ho mai perso dati e ho su hd ubuntu e windows 7
<URUS> e una paartizione con i miei dati personali
<DoctorD90> L'aramaico antico: COPIA PRIMA tutti i tuoi dati, poi installi
<DoctorD90> ;)0
<DoctorD90> Beato te urus xD
<frank79> grazie mille ragazzi, c'è un mio amico che ha uno strano problema con l'installazione, ora gli consiglio di scrivervi perchè siete davvero grandi GRAZIE
<DoctorD90> Frank, backup dei dati, scarica la iso di xubuntu 12.04, mettila su cd o pennetta seguendo qualche guida (ne trovi migliaia)
<DoctorD90> E poi fai ripartite il pc con quella inserita....e reinstalli tutto wx novo
<DoctorD90> Auguri x il nuovo sistema operativo xD
<DoctorD90> Prego (dice sto nabbo <<<<)
<roberto1> Salve a tutti, ho scritto molte volte e ho trovato soluzioni. . . Ho uno strano problema, ho Ubuntu 12.10 sul mio netbook (2gb di ram) gira perfettamente senza problemi
<roberto1> volevo installarlo sul mio pc fisso(1gb di ram) quando metto il CD vedo lo schermo a pezzi, allora ho provato a scaricare Lubuntu, ma lo vedo anche a pezzi... Ubuntu 9 o 10 (non ricordo bene) gira benissimo, 2 sono le cose, è il mio pc, o non sono corrette le ISO dei file?
<DoctorD90> Che intendi con lo vedo a pezzi?
<roberto1> DoctorD90 non so spiegarti.....vedo lo schermo pieno di righe bianche
<DoctorD90> Ma il pc s blocca? O la lucetta mostra che sta lavorando?
<DoctorD90> (domnda stupida: ma hai scaricato la versione giusta x il tuo processore? 32 o 64 bit?
<DoctorD90> )
<roberto1> DoctorD90 sta lavorando... cmq questo pc mi da spesso problemi, si blocca improvvisamente, 32bit versione giusta
<DoctorD90> Se siblocca: 1)scheda grafica non integrata (solitamente non è ben ventilato SE SEI FORTUNATO, cioè che non si è rotta. 2) cpu (stessa della scheda video) 3) l'hard disk ha qualche cluster oramai danneggiato :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-30
<DoctorD90> Come problemi hardware. Ma se fa questo anke in fase di live cd, o comunque installaxione, vuol dire ke è il pc...che magari ha delle caratteristiche non consone (sempre se sei fortunato xD)
<roberto1> DoctorD90 l'ho formattato, cmq anchio ho pensato la scheda video, devo pulirla?
<DoctorD90> Se ha la ventolina, un buon check periodico dell'hardware fa bene....la polvere dalle ventole accorcia sempre la vita >,>
<roberto1> DoctorD90 ............però Ubuntu 9.10 e Windows me li installa correttamente!
<DoctorD90> ....allora sarà un problena d incompatibilità....quanta ram ha la scheda video,x 128?
<roberto1> 512 di VRAM
<DoctorD90> Controlla un pò le caratteristiche richieste sul sito che son nabbo e nn le ricordo
<DoctorD90> Vram? Virtual(condivisa) o video?
<roberto1> NVIDIA GE FORCE 7300 506 MB
<DoctorD90> Una 512. Allora bho ... Non so che altro dire :P ...sorry....magari qualcuno più esperto può aiutarti :)
<roberto1> DoctorD90 ubuntu 9 lo installa, è questo il punto, io avevo pensato ad un MD5 differente ma anche con quello che ho messo al netbook non va.... quindi sarà un problema hardware........scarico Lubuntu 12.04?
<roberto1> invece di 12.10 che ho adesso
<DoctorD90> .....
<DoctorD90> Ma prova con la versione 12.04 prima d passare a lubuntu
<DoctorD90> Ke da quello che vedo il 12.10 da problemi un pò a tutti, ogniuno differente xP
<roberto1> DoctorD90 , potrei anche provare la 12.04 ma sempre problemi mi darà poichè ho un 1Gb di RAM, cmq con ubuntu 9 sapresti dirmi come scaricare da ubuntu software center? perchè a molti non va e neanche a me........
<DoctorD90> M PARE! Ke il software center sia nella 10....MI PARE
<DoctorD90> Ma sappi ke non è altro.ke.la.versione grafica
<DoctorD90> Di apt-get install
<DoctorD90> ...infatti lalo trovo utile SOLO per le immaginette....
<DoctorD90> Ma giustamente tutti avevano uno 'store' ..apple, android, window....anke linux doveva avere il suo xP
<roberto1> DoctorD90 ahhhhhhhhhhh...quindi aggiorno alla 10.04.....meglio di niente! poi se si blocca anche con questa, pulisco il dissipatore con un pennello
<DoctorD90> No, allora
<DoctorD90> PRIMA pulisci dissipatore cpu e gpu, e le relative ventole
<DoctorD90> Poi fai il backup dei tuoi dati personali
<DoctorD90> Ke aaltrimenti (m pare di capire chd stai reinstallando tutto)
<DoctorD90> Perdi formattando
<DoctorD90> Ed installi prima la 12.04
<DoctorD90> (ke secondo me andrà bn)
<DoctorD90> Poi se non va, puoi provare la 12.10 di xubuntu
<DoctorD90> Poi la 12.04 sempre di xubuntu
<DoctorD90> E poi se manco questa va, vai.con la 10.10 di ubuntu...
<DoctorD90> Ma secondo me t fermerai alla 12.04 di ubuntu xP
<DoctorD90> Io preferisco xubuntu. M pare ke sia più leggero. Ed almeno per me, mi pare d ricordare che aveva caratteristiche a me più consone...
<roberto1> ho già fatto in questo, modo, ho formattato tutto e ho provato ubuntu 12.10, poi non andava e ho scaricato xubuntu ma mi hanno detto che l'iso non era scaricata dal server giusto , allora l'unico che avevo a disposizione era il 9.10 .... cmq speriamo che mi fermerò alla 12.04 ahaha, non posso scaricare molto perchè ho il limite alla conessione
<DoctorD90> Ah stai da kiavetta?
<roberto1> sisi ... ho il limite
<DoctorD90> Ah...allora usa una connessione normale, che sicuro finisci tutto il traffico....
<roberto1> DoctorD90 ehehe al mio paese non c'è ADSL , ma cmq posso scaricare 700 mb tranquillamente, sapresti dirmi cosa scaricare tra Lubuntu Xubuntu o Ubuntu 11.04(dicono sia la migliore) ?
<DoctorD90> Ubuntu è x così dire la base, quello più completo, curato nella grafica....insomma la versione normale x intendercu
<DoctorD90> I*
<DoctorD90> La differenza con gli altri sta nei requisiti minimi, e nei così detti 'motori.grafici', che sarebbero 'come il sistema operatovo' elabora i dati immagine e li manda alla scheda video
<roberto1> DoctorD90 si lo so , infatti mi trovo benissimo con il 12.10 sul mio netbook(da quale sn connesso ora) però su 1 gb di ram vorrei installare all'altro pc vekkiotto Lubuntu o Xubuntu che sono più leggeri
<DoctorD90> Un pò tutti sono per pc meno performanti rispetto alle caratteristiche di ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Con 1gb ubuntu dovrebbe straci ancora se nn ricordo male :P
<DoctorD90> Cmq
<DoctorD90> Devi vedere tu. Basta che cerchi su google requisiti minimi xubuntu, pou lubuntu, e così via
<DoctorD90> Io comunque nn ricordo perché
<DoctorD90> Ma opto x xubuntu
<roberto1> DoctorD90 beh, grazie mille, ti faccio sapere se funziona....comunque la cosa strana è che il 9.10 me lo fa installare mentre l'11.10 e i 12,10(Lubuntu e Ubuntu) danno sto problema delle righe
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Prova ubuntu 12.04...
<DoctorD90> http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&gl=IT&ie=UTF-8&source=android-browser&q=xubuntu+vs+lubuntu&redir_esc=&ei=ODJWUebkKtOh7AbUm4GwDw
<roberto1> DoctorD90 ok grazie mille, per sicurezza scarico Xubuntu 12.04 !!! se non va, scarico Ubuntu, grazie ti farò sapere , notte
<DoctorD90> Notte a tutti
<deli_> 'sera... qualche esperto di driver per schede video NVIDIA?
<URUS> ce qualcuno ?
<vlt> (Sì.)
<URUS> come installo firefox in italino
<URUS> su ubntu 10.04
<_Ingen> ciao
<_Ingen> è normale ch dopo 5 ore non abbia ancora finito di installare xubuntu? :( l' md5 l'ho verificato, vi posto i dati del sistema?
<Guest24697> salve volevo chiedervi se e normale che non mi richiede aggiornamenti ubuntu12.04 lts
<_Ingen> ? ^_^
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<DoctorD90> _Ingen,
<DoctorD90> Non tanto xP
<DoctorD90> È un netbook con harddisk su ssd?
<Thomas_g> buongiorno
<Thomas_g> Ragazzi avrei un problema. Il mi pc ha un'uscita composita cuffie/microfono
<Thomas_g> ma ubuntu la riconosce come solo cuffie
<Thomas_g> e qando ad esempio provo a registrare con audacity identifica qualsiasi dispositivo come cuffie
<Thomas_g> si può risolvere?
<CCali> RAGAZZI , PER FAVORE , HO SCARICATO UBUNTU MA NEL MOMENTO IN CUI HO APERTO IL DOWNLOAD NON ME L'HA FATTO INSTALLARE .
<CCali> HO UN ASUS EEE PC
<Thomas_g> devi metterlo su un supporto esterno ed avviarlo da lì
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<CCali> IN CHE SENSO ? Scusami non sono molto esperto
<CCali> puoi spiegarmi ?
<Thomas_g> nessuno conosce una soluzion al mio problema?
<enzotib> !installazione | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<CCali> @ubot-it
<CCali> su quale link devo cliccare per installarlo ?
<enzotib> CCali, se non leggi non arriverai mai da nessuna parte
<Thomas_g> devi leggerti quelle guide
<giia> ho installato ubuntu voglio cancellare windows come faccio???
<Thomas_g> ubuntu non è un programma che va semplicemente "installato". E' un sistema operativo
<enzotib> CCali, non è un programma per windows, che clicchi e lo installi, è un SISTEMA OPERATIVO!!
<enzotib> giia, basta che formatti la partizione e la destini ad altro uso
<giia> come cancello windows??
<enzotib> giia, e magari poi un sudo update-grub
<giia> come cancello windows??
<Thomas_g> giia se leggi le risposte che ti danno magari
<enzotib> e uscito
<enzotib> è*
<Thomas_g> mah
<Thomas_g> Cavolo su internet non trovo nulla su uscite Cuffie/Microfono composte
<Thomas_g> con ubuntu
<morenoponzo96> Salve, io ho windows 7 e gira più veloce di Lubuntu, una sola domanda... Perchè?
<_FabioNET_> morenoponzo96: perchè a loro non gli va di esser più lenti di ubuntu :D skerzo :D
<_FabioNET_> morenoponzo96: è una questione di concorrenza
<morenoponzo96> Io lo vorrei usare ma non è veloce e fluido quanto windows 7
<_FabioNET_> sicuro?
<_FabioNET_> manco a farlo apposto ora sono sulla distro lubuntu e lo sto eseguendo in live su una macchina da un giga di ram
<_FabioNET_> è una bomba
<DoctorD90> More, ma win7 è nuovo?
<_FabioNET_> ci sto effettuando dei backup proprio ora
<_FabioNET_> lubuntu è snellito apposta per hardware di vecchia data
<_FabioNET_> ma proprio vecchi
<morenoponzo96> Si :( Il mio Pc ha un Amd athlon dual core processor 5400b, 2 gb ram 160 hdd e ati radeon 3100... :( Uff.
<_FabioNET_> il mio è un 3 ghz ma con un giga di ram e una scheda madre asrock di 7 anni fa xD con una ati radeon da 128 mega di memoria
<_FabioNET_> con il cd gira via usb in 30 secondi già soo sul menu
<_FabioNET_> quando lo passero sull'hd in 5 10 secondi già è propnto
<morenoponzo96> Che devo fare?
<_FabioNET_> cliente soddisfatto o rimborsato xD
<DoctorD90> XD
<CCali> Raga ho letto e praticamente bisogna installarlo su CD o pen-drive
<CCali> io non ho l'entrata dei CD e uso la pen-drive . Ma se non me lo fa scaricare come faccio ?
<enzotib> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<enzotib> CCali, che link stai provando?
<CCali> quello che sta sul sito
<enzotib> CCali, se mi dai il link provo anch'io
<CCali> ma forse è un problema del mio computer ...
<CCali> vai sul sito e vai sul Download
<enzotib> CCali, ma ci perdi tanto a copiare il link qui?
<CCali> poi mi dici Desktop , 32 bit
<CCali> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<CCali> eccolo
<enzotib> CCali, http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso prova questo
<CCali> Ok aspetto che si scarica ... ma poi come si mette sulla pen drive?
<enzotib> !usbwin | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<DoctorD90> !pendrive
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<DoctorD90> *-* figo *-*
<DoctorD90> !pendrive | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<DoctorD90> Ho sempre desiderato farlo *-*
<CCali> ubot allora ...
<CCali> apro il link "Pendrivelinux"
<CCali> e poi ?
<DoctorD90> Ccali
<DoctorD90> Se da windows?
<CCali> Metto Ubuntu Server 12.10 Installer
<DoctorD90> O su un altro ubuntu?
<CCali> da windows
<DoctorD90> Cosa vuoi installare?
<DoctorD90> Server o desktop?
<DoctorD90> Ccali >,> susu, reattivo dai dai... Server o desktop? :)
<CCali> che differenza c'è ?
<enzotib> CCali, desktop, vai tranquillo
<DoctorD90> Tu cosa ci devi fare? :)
<DoctorD90> Se x uso di conputer normale desktop
<enzotib> uno che non sa la differenza e non ha mai usato ubuntu NON DEVE usare la server
<CCali_> Allora ?
<CCali_> che faccio ?
<DoctorD90> Se per uso, tipo x siti, tenere file online e basta (e qlke altra cosa)ma reputo ce tu debba usare desktop
<DoctorD90> Cm dice anke enzo
<akis24> [11:36:38] <enzotib> uno che non sa la differenza e non ha mai usato ubuntu NON DEVE usare la server
<CCali_> io devo togliermi windws perchè ho un computer non ritardato , di più ora
<DoctorD90> Desktop ccali :)
<enzotib> CCali_, tanto per cominciare, la versione server è solo terminale a caratteri, niente grafica
<enzotib> (di default)
<CCali_> Ok per cortesia mi potete dire come cavolo devo fare che sto impazzendo ???
<CCali_> Capito ...
<DoctorD90> Ora processore 32 o 64 bit?:)
<CCali_> 32
<DoctorD90> Ok
<CCali_> è un Asus Eec PC
<CCali_> notebook
<DoctorD90> Quanta ram ha?
<CCali_> non lo so :3
<DoctorD90> XP
<DoctorD90> Hai winXp?
<CCali_> Ascolta io ho TeamViewer tu ce l'hai ?
<DoctorD90> Si
<DoctorD90> Ma da cell
<DoctorD90> Quindi nn posso scrivere :)
<CCali_> bene
<CCali_> allora dimmi tutto quello che devo fare
<DoctorD90> Dammi i dati che PROVO  ad aiutarti..
<CCali_> aspè proviamo così
<_FabioNET_> ottimo teamviewer
<CCali_> tanto non spno proprio cessa al pc
<CCali_> sono*
<CCali_> dimmi cosa fare
<CCali_> dall'inizio
<DoctorD90> Dammi i dati del team view
<DoctorD90> Ah ok fai tu? Ok
<DoctorD90> Hai windows xp o win7
<CCali_> Windows xp
<DoctorD90> (io vista lo salto xD lol)
<DoctorD90> Ok
<CCali_> brà xD
<enzotib> Per favore non chiedete e non date accesso con teamviewer
<enzotib> sennò so' cazzi vostri se vi rompono qualcosa
<enzotib> fatevelo in privato, non in main chat
<enzotib> grazie
<DoctorD90> Start > mouse dx su RisorseDelComputer
<DoctorD90> ovvio enzo, i dati in query...ma comunque ora facciamo senza ^^
<CCali_> poi?
<DoctorD90> enzo, ubuntu quanto richiede cm ram?
<DoctorD90> Ccali PROPRIETÀ
<DoctorD90> E ti scrive quanta ram hai :)
<DoctorD90> Penso 512....
<DoctorD90> enzotib ubutu ne richiede minimo 1 gb? Giusto?
<CCali_> 0,99 GB di Ram
<DoctorD90> .....i direi xubuntu o lubuntu...._FabioNET_ enzotib  condividete?
<DoctorD90> Ccali processore?
<CCali_> 900 MHz
<_FabioNET_> lubuntu preferirei
<_FabioNET_> per l'uso della ram al di sotto dei 800 mega
<_FabioNET_> ma per pc datati :D
<DoctorD90> Ok, io xubuntu xP
<_FabioNET_> haha
<DoctorD90> Ccali ma è un atlhon, o dual core? :)
<_FabioNET_> lubuntu perchè la sto provando adesso e sto recuperando un vecchio catorcio di 7 anni fa xD
<CCali_> come faccio a saperlo ?
<_FabioNET_> ci sto a fa ancora i backup vbia usb è lentissimo ma del resto è la portata di un pc lentissimo
<DoctorD90> Ccali sta scritto dv hai letto la ram ed i 900mhz :)
<DoctorD90> Sarà usb1 magari....
<_FabioNET_> 800 mbyte con un 3 gigahz
<_FabioNET_> intendo :D
<_FabioNET_> mi trovo avvantaggiato perchè la vesione da 3 ghz è abbastanza buono
<CCali_> no , non c'è
<_FabioNET_> a single core
<DoctorD90> (fabio, 8gb su ssd cm hdd, 512 d ram, cpu atlon da circa 1giga.....xubuntu xD)
<DoctorD90> Ok cali
<DoctorD90> Io t consiglierei xubuntu
<_FabioNET_> ma xubuntu è con l'interfaxxia xfce?
<_FabioNET_> o con quella di kde?
<CCali_> senti a me serve che non vada lento e che ci siano internet e i programmi base
<DoctorD90> Tanto il pc ha sia ram (si fabio) che cpu
<DoctorD90> Sisi cali, x qst chiedevo :)
<_FabioNET_> lubuntu è abbastanza valido per quel pc che hai
<_FabioNET_> come notebook
<CCali_> Ok
<CCali_> ditemi che fare ora
<CCali_> xD
<_FabioNET_> anzi direi indicato
<DoctorD90> X pc con poche risorse c sn 2 versioni, xubuntu e lubuntu. A te la scelta xP
<_FabioNET_> entrambe valide
<CCali_> mi affido a te
<_FabioNET_> a piacere :D
<_FabioNET_> la scelta :D
<DoctorD90> Xubuntu è sl 'più completo' al momento come personalizzazione grafica
<DoctorD90> Cioè
<_FabioNET_> secondo me è meglio lubuntu
<CCali_> dimmi tu
<_FabioNET_> simil winzozz
<DoctorD90> Se vuoi moddare la barra programmim basta trascinare l'icona (xubuntu)
<_FabioNET_> vai tranquillo con lubuntu
<DoctorD90> Lubuntu da quel ke ricordo devi editare qualche file...
<CCali_> basta che non sia difficile
<CCali_> da usare e da capire
<DoctorD90> O bhe, ccali, questa volta dai retta a fabio, usa lubuntu, tanto
<_FabioNET_> :D
<DoctorD90> Se non t piace installi xubunyu
<_FabioNET_> la sto provando proprio in questo moemnto :D
<_FabioNET_> ci sono sopra a farci backup
<CCali_> ma è complicato ?
<DoctorD90> La procedura e uguale
<DoctorD90> Cosa conplicato?
<_FabioNET_> no la partenza da cd sul mio è rapidissima via cd
<_FabioNET_> e subito ti trovi sulal skermata
<_FabioNET_> esce un icona in alto a sinsistra per cominciare l'installazione
<CCali_> Ok allora mi dite dove e come scaricarlo
<DoctorD90> Ok spe
<CCali_> se devo o meno metterlo sulla pen drive
<DoctorD90> Lubuntu, desktop, 32
<_FabioNET_> logicamente il tuo pc è un 32 bit
<_FabioNET_> o i notebook gia li fanno a 64?
<_FabioNET_> xD
<DoctorD90> Fabio la prendi tu? XD io sn da phone
<DoctorD90> Sarà un 32
<CCali_> nono
<DoctorD90> Gli eepc nn li ho ancora mai visti a 64
<CCali_> è 32
<DoctorD90> Infatti ^^
<CCali_> so na cagata :D
<_FabioNET_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<DoctorD90> Doc 1 - eespc 0 *-*
<DoctorD90> ....dicevo il link diretto xD
<_FabioNET_> infatti sarebbe stato troppo bello :D
<_FabioNET_> asp
<DoctorD90> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<_FabioNET_> xD
<CCali_> devo aprire quel link ?
<_FabioNET_> yes
<DoctorD90> Apri il mio :)
<_FabioNET_> ma non lo deve scaricare dal pc suo?
<DoctorD90> Ed ora dv è? 0o
<CCali_> Ok mi sta scaricando
<DoctorD90> Ok ccali
<CCali_> aspetto e poi ?
<DoctorD90> Dp , scarica anke xubuntu
<CCali_> quanto tempo più o meno ci vuole ?
<DoctorD90> Ke mo t do il link e t spiego
<DoctorD90> 30-40 min circa se ricordo bn
<CCali_> Ok
<DoctorD90> Aspe, ma xke la 12.10???
<DoctorD90> Vabbe se poi ha problemi ritorna xP
<_FabioNET_> è l'ultima versione
<CCali_> che versione mi hai dato ?
<DoctorD90> Si ma vedo ke a molti da qualche problema...comunque
<DoctorD90> Ccali, SALVA anche questo link: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<DoctorD90> Salvalo solo!
<_Ingen> CCali_, prova xubuntu o lubuntu su chiavetta, se poi non ti pace....non installi e provi l'altra
<DoctorD90> Non lo scsricare
<DoctorD90> Esatto xD
<DoctorD90> M hai letto nella mente xP
<CCali_> in che senso ?
<CCali_> a me si stanno scaricando ora
<CCali_> come li metto sulla penna?
<_Ingen> io son tre giorni che vivo sulla chiavetta...non riesco a installare un cippa
<_Ingen> :( :( :(
<CCali_> xD
<DoctorD90> Ingen 1 sec ke t aiuto
<DoctorD90> Ccali, scarica anke questo: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<_Ingen> cone quello che ti ha passato prima exio...anche se io preferisco "lili"
<DoctorD90> Scusa: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<CCali_> Doctor
<CCali_> ascoltami un attimo
<DoctorD90> Dimmi
<DoctorD90> Si
<CCali_> io ho due lubunto che mi hai fatto scaricare
<CCali_> però ne sto scaricando uno
<CCali_> l'altro è in pausa .
<DoctorD90> Ecco esatto
<CCali_> perchè ?
<DoctorD90> Grande
<DoctorD90> Allora
<DoctorD90> C'è l'ultima versione 12.10
<_Ingen> adesso fai il cheksum dell'md5
<DoctorD90> Che stai scaricando
<DoctorD90> Che però vedo che a qualcuno da qualche problema...
<DoctorD90> La 12.04 invece non sento nulla del genere a riguardo
<DoctorD90> Quindi:
<DoctorD90> Scarica la 12.10
<DoctorD90> E la provi
<CCali_> Oook :)
<DoctorD90> Se dovesse dar problemi, scarichi la 12.04 e sei serena :)
<DoctorD90> Ora invece scarica ANCHE http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<CCali_> ma quando finirà il download poi mica si chiudono queste pagine di internet ?
<DoctorD90> Sarebbe la 12.10 (no) di xubuntu
<CCali_> Senti , hai Facebook ?
<_FabioNET_> CCali_: dopo che hai scaricato il file andrà masterizzato su cd
<CCali_> ti dispiace ? è più comodo
<_FabioNET_> altrimenti va messo su penna usb
<CCali_> Non ho l'entrata dei Cd
<_FabioNET_> per i netbook
<CCali_> ecco
<CCali_> e come si fa
<DoctorD90> Se la 12.10 ha problemi scarica http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<DoctorD90> T spiego tutto
<DoctorD90> Il mio problema sono i link xP
<DoctorD90> Messi a scaricare quelli sono apposto :)
<DoctorD90> Ora
<DoctorD90> Ecco cosa farai:
<_FabioNET_> ci vorrà un programmino per inserire il file iso come formato di avvio per una penna usb superiore ai 2 giga
<_FabioNET_> o almeno un giga
<DoctorD90> T mostro come mettere lubuntu/xubuntu su pendrive
<DoctorD90> E tu lo avvierai da li
<DoctorD90> E vedrai com è
<CCali_> aspè devo trovare una penna
<DoctorD90> Sia lubuntu che xubuntu
<DoctorD90> Sisi, io ti spiego :)
<DoctorD90> Una volta deciso, installerai la versione che vuoi. Come? Dopo te lo dico xD ora...x mettere xubuntu/lubuntu su pendrive da winzoz
<_Ingen> CCali_, prove questo è facilissimo http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<inviv> buondì... ho fatto un casino con i driver della scheda video, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<DoctorD90> Fabio xD indovina che ore sono? XD 12.10 xD ahah....
<DoctorD90> Ccali: segui questa guida http://www.trucchetti.com/2009/08/29/creare-una-flashpen-drive-avviabile-bootable-di-windows-7-xp-vista-e-linux-con-unetbootin/
<DoctorD90> Il programma lo scarichi da qui: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-windows-583.exe?r=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ts=1364642099&use_mirror=heanet
<DoctorD90> Ciao jester ^^
<_FabioNET_> uhmm questo protrebbe servirmi anche me :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<inviv> praticamente ho installato Bumblebee solo che al riavvio la risoluzione dello schermo è cambiata (in peggio) e nn so come mo dificarla
<_Ingen> jester-, ciao :)
<DoctorD90> Ccali, ora, una volta finito il download di uno dei due 12.10 (xu o lu) inserirai la chiavetta, seguirai le istruzioni, e metterai la iso scaricata sulla penna in quel modo.
<CCali_> e poi apro?
<DoctorD90> DOPO, spegni il pc, lo riavii e primi tipo esc, oppure f12, 1 f10
<jester-> ciao _Ingen
<DoctorD90> X farti mostrare da quale periferica il pc deve leggere. Tu selezionerai la penna
<jester-> _Ingen: hai poi installato?
<_Ingen> ma và s'inchioda sempre
<_Ingen> sono inlive usb da tre giorni :( ufff
<CCali_> ok ok
<CCali_> grazie 1000
<DoctorD90> E lui si avvierà. Selezionerai italiano con i tasti freccia, e poi selezioni qualche cosa tipo
<DoctorD90> Prova , o live cd, o simile
<jester-> _Ingen: si inchioda?
<DoctorD90> E vedi come è graficamente e per programmi.
<_Ingen> jester-, lo pisci il benchmark
<jester-> _Ingen: ??
<_Ingen> jester-, *capisci ooopppss
<DoctorD90> Poi stessa operazione con l'altro. Una volta scelto, (se è quello che hai sulla penna, ok) altrimenti devi REinstalare sempre da winzoz sulla penna
<jester-> _Ingen: si inchioda installando?
<DoctorD90> Poi riavii e questa volta selezionerai dopo ITALIANO, INSTALLA
<DoctorD90> E così seguirai quello che chiede
<DoctorD90> RICORDA
<CCali_> okokokokokok
<CCali_> thanks :*
<DoctorD90> Effrttua un backup
<DoctorD90> Dei tuoi file
<DoctorD90> Musiche, video, documenti
<CCali_> quindi i file non li perdo ?
<DoctorD90> Xke li perderai :)
<DoctorD90> Sisi
<DoctorD90> Li perdi
<DoctorD90> Tutti xP
<CCali_> ah li metto sulla penna allora xD
<DoctorD90> Se sono sul disco C
<DoctorD90> Dove sta anke winzoz
<DoctorD90> Ah! Scusami!
<DoctorD90> Durante l'installazione
<DoctorD90> Rileverà che è presente winxp, e ti chiederà cosa fare:
<inviv> ho provato a risolere installando startup-manager, ma niente
<DoctorD90> Seleziona che vuoi formattare/cancellare tutto ed installare solo ubuntu
<DoctorD90> :)
<enzotib> inviv, disinstallare bumblebee?
<DoctorD90> Non crittografare, te lo sconsiglio
<DoctorD90> :) ok...ora sai fare tutto da sola :)
<inviv> ora ci provo....
<DoctorD90> E ricorda, se la 12.10 t da problemi, hai i link della 12.04 ;)
<DoctorD90> Ciao ed auguri ^^
<inviv> con questo comando? sudo apt-get remove --purge bumblebee*
 * DoctorD90 torna al suo script in tcl >,<
<enzotib> inviv, non so come l'hai installato
<CCali_> sisi grazie
<CCali_> 1000
<CCali_> davvero :)
<inviv> enzotib, sembra sia disinstallato... cmq c'è anche un altro strano effetto... volevo reinstallare ubuntu ma non parte piu il livecd :|   cmq ora riavvie e vedo come va
<DoctorD90> Ccali mandami in query
<DoctorD90> Il tuo profilo fb :)
<DoctorD90> Non lo ho, ma vedo se posso fare qualche cosa ^^
<CCali_> cioè ?
<DoctorD90> Scrivi /msg doctord90 iltuoprofilofb :)
<inviv> niente, non ho risolto :|
<DoctorD90> jester-, ma ubot ha i link preregistrati? O li cerca ogni volta?
<jester-> DoctorD90: sono voci introdotte
<jester-> DoctorD90: a prte info che cerca coi repo
<jester-> a parte*
<DoctorD90> Uhhhh....figoooo *-*
<DoctorD90> Mi mostri info?
<inviv> vorrei reinstallare ubuntu, ma il livecd non parte, un aiutino plz?
<DoctorD90> Ccali clicca sul mio nome che lampehgia(in alto tipo)
<enzotib> inviv, hai impostato il bios per partire prima da cd?
<enzotib> inviv, il cd è buono?
<jester-> inviv: se non parte o non fai il boot da cd o il cd è ciucco
<inviv> enzotidb, affermativo entrambe, il live cd parte, esce una schermanta nera come se dovesse caricare.... e si ferma così
<enzotib> inviv, i cd si danneggiano nel tempo, controlla l'md5
<enzotib> !md5 | inviv
<ubot-it> inviv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<inviv> il cd è buono, l'ho usato ieri sera per installare ubuntu, ho provato anche con altri cd di vecchie versioni, ma niente
<DoctorD90> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<DoctorD90> *-* è meraviglioso qst bot....complimenti allo sviluppatore
<jester-> inviv: se non parte i casi sono solo i due sopra descritti
<enzotib> inviv, hai già usato questo livecd su questo stesso pc?
<inviv> enzotib, si
<inviv> cmq ora riprovo a scaricare ubunbu, ma non cambierà niente
<enzotib> inviv, potrebbe essersi danneggiato il cd in modo lieve, i lettori non sono tutti uguali, su uno può funzionare e su un altro più schizzinoso invece no
<DoctorD90> _Ingen,
<enzotib> inviv, ma ti consiglio di usare una pendrive
<jester-> inviv: devi controllare md5sum della iso prima di scriverla
<uait> ciao a tutti
<jester-> inviv: scriverla non copiarla tal quale
<inviv> enzotib, è strano che nessuno dei cd di ubunti che ho partano
<DoctorD90> (ragazzi, ma usb non è megluo? .-. )
<_Ingen> DoctorD90, mi nomini e nn dici nulla?
<enzotib> DoctorD90, direi di sì, infatti l'ho detto
<uait> scusate, vorrei mettere lubuntu su un computer vecchiotto, ho scaricato tutto, ma ho solo un cd che lo contiene, come faccio a formattarlo??
<jester-> DoctorD90: sempre che il pc supporti boot da usb. il linuzaro è affezionato ancora ai celeron e ai duron
<DoctorD90> Ah ok, allora non sono tanto nabbo xD grz!
<DoctorD90> Ah e quelli non lo supportano?
<inviv> ora provo a mettere ubuntu su di una penna allora
<CCali> RIAPRI LA CHAT SINGOLO dOCTOR
<jester-> uait: formattare cosa
<DoctorD90> Ingen quale era il tuo problema
<uait> il cd
<jester-> uait: il cd non si formatta si scrive e basta
<uait> ma ci sono altre cose dentro
<_Ingen> DoctorD90, conte nullasolo chehai scritto" _Ingen "e basta :)
<jester-> uait: se un riscrivibile ci dovrebbe pensare il client
<uait> ok
<uait> e un'altra cosa
<uait> apro unetbootin
<uait> cosa devo fare per trovare lubuntu?
<DoctorD90> Ingen, lol! Intendevo con ubuntu xD
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> uait: sei con winzoz?
<uait> no
<uait> ho scaricato unetbootin
<_Ingen> DoctorD90, che non riesco a installarlo
<jester-> !usb | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<weltall> .
<uait> jester parliamo in query
<jester-> uait: no pvt
<uait> ah ok
<uait> il computer non supporta usb
<uait> quindi devo mettere per forza da cd
<jester-> uait: allora devi usare i lcd
<enzotib> che c'entra poi unetbootin con il cd, non lo so
<jester-> il cd
<inviv> vorrei usare md5sum, potete aiutarmi a farlo? :|
<jester-> uait:  e unetbotit contra na sega col cd
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<_Ingen> uait, dammi qualche scondo che c'è il modo di forzare l'usb
<DoctorD90> Scusa ingen, stavo provolandoci con ccali in query, cmq
<DoctorD90> Ke errore t da?
<enzotib> !kappa | DoctorD90
<CCali_> Doctor riapri la single
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: www.nokappa.it
<CCali_> doctorrrrrrr
<enzotib> ubot-it,
<DoctorD90> Enzo scusami....sto cercando di scrivere bene na da cell alle volte è troppo forte l'abitudine, chiedo scusa
<CCali_> doctor
<_Ingen> DoctorD90,  di nulla ...edeè li che ticerca:)
<_Ingen> ubot-it, vedi qui per l'usb http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4349324#p4349324
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uait> jester- scusa, ma il pc era andato in reset
<DoctorD90> Comunque, ingen, che stai provando ad installare? Ubuntu, xu, lu, myth..what? XP
<jester-> !md5sum | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<inviv> ok, le impronte MD5 coincidono
<DoctorD90> *-* è sbalorditivo sto bot
<_Ingen> uait, vedi qui per l'usb http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4349324#p4349324
<enzotib> !ping
<uait> ma quale usb ho detto che non la supporta
<ubot-it> pong
<uait> solo cd
<uait> allora riepilogo
<inviv> vorrei provare a mettere il livecd sulla penna e instllarlo da li, mi indicate una guida plz?
<enzotib> inviv, da windows?
<_Ingen> DoctorD90,  ceniale il bot XD
<inviv> ora sono su ubuntu
<uait> vorrei mettere lubuntu su un pc, lo ho scaricato, il dvd è rw, ho scaricato unetbootin, come devo fare a selezionarlo ora?
<DoctorD90> Inviv arriva
<enzotib> inviv, sudo dd if=/path/file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<enzotib> inviv, /dev/sdb devi cambiarlo con path della pendrive
<DoctorD90> [12:41] (DoctorD90) [12:12] (DoctorD90) Ccali: segui questa guida http://www.trucchetti.com/2009/08/29/creare-una-flashpen-drive-avviabile-bootable-di-windows-7-xp-vista-e-linux-con-unetbootin/
<_Ingen> DoctorD90, cerco di installare 7 e xu
<enzotib> inviv, e ovviamente anche /path/file.iso devi cambiarlo con dove sta il file
<DoctorD90> Dual boot ingen?
<_Ingen> DoctorD90, si
<inviv> mi spiace, ma non ho capito una ceppa :|
<DoctorD90> Per window, uneboot, seguite la guida postata pochi istanti fa
<enzotib> inviv, ok, sudo fdisk -l, con la pendrive inserita
<enzotib> !pastebin | inviv
<ubot-it> inviv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> uait: trolli? unetbot serve per fare le usb live non i dvd
<uait> ah ok, e che ne sapevo io xD
<uait> quindi che devo usare per mettere il file su cd?
<enzotib> uait, sei su windows?
<inviv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661038/
<uait> no, su ubuntu
<enzotib> uait, hai k3b?
<uait> no
<enzotib> uait, o un altro programma per masterizzare?
<uait> cosa è?
<_Ingen> uait, prima ti ho dato il link di un post dve spiga come fare il boot dausb anche se il pcnon lo supporta
<uait> no, devo scaricare quindi k3b? dal software center? _ingen, non ho capito na mazza della guida :D
<enzotib> inviv, dov'è il file immagine iso?
<inviv> nella cartella home
<enzotib> inviv, ls -l ~/*.iso
<enzotib> uait, sì
<uait> ok
<_Ingen> è facile da quello che scarichi prendi quello che ti interesa e fai un floppy per avviare il pc da usb
<uait> sto scaricando
<inviv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661045/
<uait> ma il floppy intendi il dischetto? e dove lo prendo?
<enzotib> inviv, sudo dd if=~/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<enzotib> inviv, ci mette un po' di tempo, e non scrive niente finché non finisce, abbi pazianza
<inviv> ok
<enzotib> inviv, attenzio
<enzotib> inviv, la pendrive verrà cancellata
<inviv> ovvio :)
<_Ingen> aspetta non ho letto totto i tuoi post hai un pc fisso o note/net book
<_Ingen> *tutti
<DoctorD90> Io stacco buona giornata!
<inviv> ciao
<_Ingen> ciao doc
<inviv> fatto, ora lascio la penna inserita e faccio avviare da li, giusto?
<inviv> questo è quanto è uscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661059/
<inviv> enzotib, la penna sembra vuota
<CCali> dottor
<enzotib> inviv, riavvia con la pendrive inserita
<inviv> vabene, ora provo
<CCali> dottor riapri la conversazione
<CCali> devo chiederti un'ultima cosa
<enzotib> CCali, è uscito, non ti può leggere
<enzotib> !tizio | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<CCali> e lui consoco .
<CCali> senti mi sai dire
<CCali> come mettere xubunto dalla penna poi sul Pc ?
<jester-> !installazione | CCali
<ubot-it> CCali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<CCali> si grazieee non ci capisco un tubo
<jester-> CCali: ci sono anche le figure
<CCali> vabbè lascia stare grazie lo stesso
<jester-> CCali: docremmo riperti qui gli stessi passi della guida
<jester-> dovremmo*
<busy87> salve
<busy87> sto facendo un script in bash, devo mettere l'output di un comando in una variabile, come si fa?
<enzotib> busy87, var=$(comando)
<enzotib> o meglio var="$(comando)"
<busy87> okk grz enzotib
<busy87> con le virgolette o senza?
<enzotib> con
<busy87> okk
<roberto1> doctord90 ciao , non ho risolto niente . . . . . .
<roberto1> salve a tutti, ho un problema strano con l'installazione di Ubuntu, ne ho parlato ieri con doctord90 , voi sapreste aiutarmi? praticamente quando vado ad installare ubuntu invece della normale visualizzazione dell'installazione vedo dei rettangoli bianchi e neri.........
<jester-> roberto1: alla prima schermata tasto F6 e setta nomodeset poi da altro stato dovresi poter settare grafica minima
<jester-> roberto1: mi sa che hai in video indigesta a linux
<roberto1> jester sto provando adesso, quindi metto il cd e alla prima schermata F6 ok, un attimo e lo provo, grazie mille cmq
<jester-> roberto1:  e li da uno dei tasti Fx dovresti poter settare anche la grafica
<roberto1> jester allora ce scritto 1. Prova ubuntu 2. installa ubuntu 3. controlla difetti .4 test memoria 5. bott dal prmo disco rigido
<jester-> roberto1: sotto
<Guest1538> salve a tutti...ho appena installato ubuntu touch sul mio galaxy nexus e vorrei, se possibile, qualche aiutino
<krabador> Guest1538, #ubuntu-touch
<Guest1538> grazie
<roberto1> jester scusa ho sbagliato allora F1 AIUTO F2 LINGUA F3 TASTIERA F4 MODALITÀ F5 ACCESSIBILITA F6 OPZIONI
<_FabioNET_> we vi saluto ritorno tra poco :D
<Exio> _Ingen: ?
<_Ingen>  Exio heila! ^_^
<Exio> I don't understand.
<roberto1> jester grazie mille con nomodeset sono riuscito a far partire l'installazione grazie mille !!!!!!!
<_Ingen> Exio, cosa
<Exio> _Ingen: non capisco
<Exio> io no parlo italiano
<Exio> (still learning)
<jester-> Guest1538: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<jester-> Exio: <_Ingen>  Exio heila! ^_^  is a greet
<_Ingen> sure wellcome
<Exio> oh, thanks :)
<_Ingen> but is better speak italian here
<Exio> I don't talk, normally, here, I just got a highlight.
<_Ingen> Exio, Take the chance to improve your italian
<Exio> I've started my Italian classes some weeks ago. (That is why I joined)
<Exio> thanks
<_Ingen> maybe is better a chat more friendly and less tech
<_Ingen> and in chat there is a lot of writing/typing error
<Exio> yeah, that too, but it is a way to learn italian in a more "real" way, no? (outside that, I think this is getting too off-topic)
<_Ingen> Exio, but still welcome
<Exio> thanks :)
<_Ingen> ok now speak italian or is useless :)
<mapreri> wtf??? why you are speak english in this channel???
<_Ingen> Exio, sai capire il benchmark del disco?
<Exio> che tipo di benchmark?
<_Ingen> meglio se ti faccio vedere gli screenshot solo un momento
<roberto1> jester ho installato correttamente ubuntu, ma non parte, lampeggia tante volte lo schermo con la scritta del caricamento di ubuntu
<jester-> roberto1: spe
<_Ingen> Exio, http://imagebin.org/252179  http://imagebin.org/252180
<krabador> Exio, can't you go #ubuntu ?
<jester-> la piantate ?
<Exio> krabador: for what?
<jester-> che uno che dice 3 parole in inglese mica ha la rabia
<jester-> rabbia
<jester-> Exio: no problem
<Exio> _Ingen: non lo so
<URUS> ci starebbe un bottone per tradurre sarebbe meglio :P
<jester-> URUS: c'è gogol traduttore
<Exio> hehe
<jester-> URUS: imparte un po di inglese che è e
<Exio> scusa, afk :)
<jester-> meglio
<_Ingen> ubot-it, http://translate.google.it/#en/it/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Ingen> URUS, http://translate.google.it/#en/it/
<URUS> Exio: da dove lo imparo ?
<_Ingen> URUS, scuola?
<jester-> URUS: vai in uk e vedi che prima di morire di fame lo impari
<krabador> jester-, no, niente rabbia, anzi, ma se gli serve aiuto e non parla italiano, magari non è il massimo
<URUS> jester-: _Ingen: no vado a scuolae non ho soldi di andare in sto uk
<jester-> è stato interpellato e ha risposto educatamente e si sta pure sforzando di tradurre
<URUS> :P
<roberto1> jester installo Lubuntu poichè ho 1gb di ram, forse per questo non parte ubuntu
<jester-> URUS: fai un corso online tipo fakiro in 7 giorni
<jester-> roberto1: che pc hai
<URUS> jester-: mi sai indicare un sito ?
<jester-> URUS: google ti aiuta
<URUS> google mi odia ultimamente
<roberto1> jester ho un pc fisso, NVIDIA GE FORCE 512 mb - INTEL 32 bit 3.06 ghz - 1gb di RAM
<jester-> roberto1: cioè 2 schede?
<jester-> video?
<_Ingen> e ci si mette anche ubot-it a parlare inglese
<jester-> non fate gli ignorantoni
<_Ingen> Exio, hai visto le pic?
<URUS> pic ?
<jester-> URUS: pic = foto
<URUS> jester-: dale parte mie pic=pic micro
<roberto1> jester una scheda video
<_Ingen> si ma nn è solo inglese c'è spesso nel liguaggio dei pc
<jester-> sembra che l'ignoranza sia una virtu
<krabador> si, sono questi i tempi.
<jester-> _Ingen: invece i farti le seghe mentali rivergina il isco e ripartionalo
<krabador> e ti jester- sei qui non per giudicare, ma per dare delle guide.
<jester-> krabador: sono qui per moderare e vi state comportando come degli stupidi
<jester-> krabador:  non è compito to ne di URUS moderare il canale
<jester-> tuo*
<krabador> jester-, quello che che ci faccio qui saranno fatti mia, non sta a voi giudicare, siete qui solo per dare delle guide.
<_Ingen> l'ho ripartizionato 3- 4 volte :( volevo solo recuperare al prtizione di /home (casa ..per urus) per questo no l'ho piallato tutto
<jester-> !irc | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> krabador: entrando le accetti
<URUS> ragazzi non vi capisco un tubo
<_Ingen> jester-, se piallo tutto dici hce risolvo?
<jester-> _Ingen: provare non costa niente, devi far creare una nuova tabella da gparted
<jester-> sempre che l'hd non sia a buone donne
<URUS> jester-: cosi cancellera tutto
<jester-> URUS: è quello lo scopo
<URUS> aVEVO capito che voleva recuperare i dati
<_Ingen> jester-, ok volevo salvare la /home...ma proverò grazie :)
<Exio> _Ingen: sí, y non lo so (can you fix that? :P)
<jester-> _Ingen: da quanto ricordo hai una partizionamento non ideale
<jester-> _Ingen: oppure scgli opzione usa tutto il disco e fa da solo
<uait> ciao a tutti
<URUS> uait: ciao
<uait> scusate, ho messo lubuntu su dvd
<uait> lo metto nel pc dove vorrei installarlo, dal bios metto per primo lo slot del cd e non mi parte mai
<davide_> ciao vado
<uait> che faccio?
<URUS> hai masterizzato bene l'immagine iso ? come immagine?
<uait> sisi
<uait> lo ho fatto 2 volte già
<jester-> uait: avvii il cd al boot
<uait> il pc è molto vecchio (mi sembra 2002) jester- che significa?
<URUS> davi avviare il pc da il lettore cd
<jester-> uait: significa che deve leggere il cdrom avviando e non l'hd
<uait> lo so lo so
<uait> lo ho messo
<URUS> quello che ha detto lui:)
<jester-> URUS: se non lo fa col cd inserito devi andare nel bios
<URUS> jester-: so come si fa !:)
<jester-> URUS / uait  se non lo fa col cd inserito devi andare nel bios
<uait> ho fatto boot sequence cd-rom lo ho messo sopra per primo per secondo ho messo floppy e 3 hard disk 4 non ricordo il nome, ma mi pare an other boot atapi
<uait> faccio salva e mi dice qualcosa tipo disco assente, mettilo e premi enter
<uait> forse è rotto?
<jester-> mettigli in cd
<jester-> se non lo vede è rotto
<uait> allora sarà rotto
<URUS> da uasb non puoi ?
<URUS> usb*
<uait> da usb nn pss, non lo supporta
<uait> mio papa mi ha detto ke forse è rotto
<uait> a volte succede, ma se riprovi tante volte si sblocca
<uait> :D
<URUS> uait: sei sicuro che quel pc supporta e ha il lettore dvd ^
<uait> sisi
<uait> nel bios c'è cd/dvd toshiba...
<URUS> che magari non legga solo cd
<URUS> ok
<uait> sara rotto sicuro xke compare da risorse del computer
<uait> unita e dvd
<uait> ci clicco e mi dice disco assente
<babele> ciao!!
<babele> ho un vecchio toshiba L20-257 all'avvio si blocca su checking battery state... l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è il login tramite ctrl+alt+F1  qualcuno sa aiutarmi? disinstallare e reinstallare xorg non è servito
<cristian_c> babele, quale ubuntu?
<babele> xubuntu
<babele> credo l'ultima vers
<babele> cristian_c,  hai idea di che posso fare?
<cristian_c> babele, stesso problema in live?
<babele> ora provo
<babele> cristian_c,  no la live parte
<cristian_c> babele, ottimo
<babele> cristian_c,  che posso fare?
<cristian_c> babele, forse c'è stato qualche problema con l'installazione
<cristian_c> da quanto si verifica questo fatto?
<babele> credo sia un problema con i driver video
<babele> si è presentato all'improvviso
<babele> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> babele, cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<babele> niente
<babele> un giorno avviando il pc
<babele> si è fermato lì
<babele> a checking battery state
<babele> l'unica cosa che ho pensato è che potrebbe essere a seguito di uno degli aggiornamenti automatici
<cristian_c> babele, seconda domanda: quali driver hai installato?
<babele> come posso vederlo?
<babele> lshw -c display | grep driver   ??
<cristian_c> babele, ma ti ricordi se hai installato dei driver?
<babele> non ho installato dei driver
<babele> cristian_c,  dice driver i915
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> babele, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | babele
<ubot-it> babele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<babele> ok
<babele> paste.ubuntu.com/5661517
<babele> cristian_c
<cristian_c> babele, sicuro di averlo postato tutto
<cristian_c> ?
<babele> cristian_c,  sì
<cristian_c> oh, ho sbagliato io
<babele> :)
<cristian_c> babele, dovresti digitarlo da modalità di ripristino
<babele> il fatto è che non posso arrivarci alla mod di ripristino
<babele> a meno che non si arrivi anche partendo dalla live
<babele> se accendo il checking battery state... a cui si blocca arriva prima
<babele> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> babele, quindi niente grub?
<akis24> ciao
<babele> cristian_c,  no non appare, va subito sulla schermata nera con la scritta checking battery state... e lì si ferma
<cristian_c> babele, sei su un portatile?
<babele> cristian_c,  sì
<cristian_c> babele, ma prima c'era il grub?
<babele> asp ok cliccando shift sinistro ha caricato il grub
<babele> in recovery che faccio?
<cristian_c> babele, digiti il comando
<babele> resume fsck remount root ??
<cristian_c> babele, ah scusa
<cristian_c> shell di root
<babele> ok poi come faccio a incollare su pastebin
<cristian_c> babele, uhm, potresti copiare su file
<cristian_c> :)
<babele> aiutoo heue
<cristian_c> ?
<babele> sì ora la risposta è lunga
<babele> non so come selezionarla e salvarla
<babele> non ho il puntatore e non sta nella pagina..
<cristian_c> babele, comando > nome_file
<babele> e poi dove lo recupero?
<cristian_c> babele, viene salvato nella home
<babele> ok
<cristian_c> babele, metti il live
<cristian_c> e lo posti
<beeraffo> Salve qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<_Ingen> beeraffo, può darsi...se dici qual'è il problema hai più probabilità
<beeraffo> Sì era per vedere se qualcuno era collegato... ti spiego:
<beeraffo> Ho un macbook pro del 2011 sto impazzendo non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<beeraffo> ho creato un dvd di avvio ma quando lo lancio rimane bloccato con la scritta loading bootlogo
<_Ingen> al boot  del mac o d ubuntu?
<beeraffo> al boot del mac premo alt e clicco sul disco con l' installazione di ubuntu -> schermata nera con la scritta loading bootlogo e muore lì
<cristian_c> _Ingen, ciao
<_Ingen> ciao cristian_c
<_Ingen> beeraffo, hai controllato che il c sia scritto correttamente?
<beeraffo> ho masterizzato con utility disco e spillato il controllo...
<beeraffo> non so veramente dove andare a sbattere
<_Ingen> lhao masterizzato alla velocià piu bassa possibile?
<babele> cristian_c,  non rimane il file nella home :///
<cristian_c> babele, sì
<cristian_c> babele, in quale home hai cercato?
<beeraffo> sì tra l' altro è un dvd rescrivibile quindi la velocità è bassissima in ogni caso
<babele> cristian_c,  ho scritto ilcomando > pastato.txt
<beeraffo> _Ingen la iso di ubuntu 12 a 32 bit dovrebbe andare bene vero? è compatibile con il macbook pro
<_Ingen> scusami ma non sono pratica di mac comunque se tutto è fatto bene dovrebbe partire
<beeraffo> ok riprovo a masterizzare nuovamente il dvd
<cristian_c> babele, e in quale home sei andato?
<_Ingen> beeraffo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Mac_OS_X
<babele> cristian_c, nella home di xubuntu dalla live
<cristian_c> _Ingen, c'è una guida per l'installazione su mac nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> babele, eh, ma quale home?
<_Ingen> cristian_c, ho trovato quella in help, dovrebbe andare no?
<beeraffo> Ingen provo a masterizzare nuovamente spero sia quello il problema...
<babele> cristian_c,  dalla live sulla scrivania trovo il collegamento diretto con scritto casa
<_Ingen> beeraffo, hai controllato l'md5 prima di masterizzare l'iso?
<beeraffo> No Ingen come si fa? perchè dovrebbe dare problemi? non si usa per la crittografia?
<cristian_c> babele, non è quello
<cristian_c> *quella
<cristian_c> _Ingen, quello è il wiki internazionale
<cristian_c> lol
<babele> il pari di sudo nautilus per xubuntu qual'è??
<bmw> come si installa il driver per webcam " spca5xx"? sono nuovo di ubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> babele, gksu Thunar
<enzotib> o anche con la t minuscola, fa lo stesso
<babele> grazie, però caz non si vede l'hard disk da gksu ??
<cristian_c> babele, dovresti cercare nella partizione sul disco fisso, non in live
<cristian_c> bmw, è integrato nel kernel
<babele> cristian_c,  non c'è neanche lì
<cristian_c> bmw, quale kernel usi?
<cristian_c> babele, da live digita: sudo fdisk -l
<URUS> SALVE
<bmw> scusa ma è il primo giorno che uso ubuntu da win e sono digiuno di tutto
<andrex_> come si mette ubuntu su un cd?
<enzotib> andrex_, con un programma di masterizzazione
<andrex_> ma devo creare un immagine disco?
<andrex_> oppure disco dati semplice
<bmw> x cristian, ho installato ubuntu 12.10 e ho inst. schypie, il mic funziona la web cam no
<URUS> andrex_: devi masterizzare l'imagine
<cristian_c> andrex_, immagine disco
<cristian_c> bmw, provala con cheese
<bmw> ok provo....
<andrex_> sai dirmi quale file è di preciso che indica l'immagine? xk io ho scaricato dal sito il so e ora mi ritrovo con un pacchetto pieno di file
<_Ingen> andrex_,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !torrent | andrex_
<ubot-it> andrex_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<andrex_> grazie
<enzotib> andrex_, se apri la iso con un programma con winrar, è capace che ti fa vedere il contenuto
<enzotib> andrex_, questo non toglie che sia un unico file
<enzotib> con/come*
<_Ingen> andrex_,  hai un file iso, non devi decomprimerlo, ma solo masterizzarlo
<bmw> x cristian: la lucina della webcam si accende ma non si vede nulla
<andrex_> ok,
<andrex_> il tutto ci stà su cd? oppure serve dvd?
<babele> grazie a tutti
<babele> ciao
<bmw> x cristian pardon si vede una sagoma al contrario e molto scura
<_Ingen> io nn so dirti ho sempre fatto usb drive,...spero che qualcuno ti risponda :)
<cristian_c> bmw, beh, è già qualcosa
<enzotib> andrex_, serve un DVD
<cristian_c> andrex_, per ubuntu dvd
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> andrex_, ma puoi usare una pendrive anche
<bmw> x cristian al contrario come allo specchio, quello che è a dx e a sx e viceversa
<cristian_c> bmw, sì, è stata montata al contrario
<cristian_c> bmw, per risparmiare spazio nel laptop
<bmw> e come faccio a raddrizzarla, io ho un pc normale
<cristian_c> bmw, ma infatti non devi raddrizzare la webcam
<cristian_c> ma raddrizzare l'immagine
<cristian_c> bmw, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | bmw
<ubot-it> bmw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bmw> cristian : spiacente ma non riesco ad usarlo mi richiede un login
<cristian_c> bmw, non serve login
<cristian_c> bmw, apri il link indicato, incolli il tuo output, premi paste e riporti il link qui in canale
<bmw> ok riprovo
<bmw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661800/
<bmw> cristian cosi?
<skan> buona sera a tutti
<skan> raga volevo un consiglio
<skan> quale versione di ubuntu è piu adatta
<skan> x un lenovo T43?
<andrex_> Ho provato a masterizzare su dvd il pacchetto di ubuntu scaricato dal sito, quando inserisco il dvd e lo apro ritrovo i file , non parte nulla in automatico...
<cristian_c> bmw, guardo
<cristian_c> skan, caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> bmw, devi digitare il comando
<cristian_c> andrex_, hai scaricato la .iso?
<_Ingen> andrex_, nondevi aprirlo devi riavviare il pc da cd
<andrex_> ok grazie
<bmw> x cristian mi dice "comando non trovato"
<cristian_c> skan, ok, visto
<cristian_c> bmw, posta
<skan> scusa ero sull altro pc
<skan> processore Intel Pentium M 750 (1.86GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB)
<skan> 2gb di memoria ddr2
<bmw>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Memory	256MB, 512MB, or 1GB and supports up to 2GB maximum memory
<_Ingen> krabador, ben tornto ...ma ti avevano bannato?
<_Ingen> *tornato
<cristian_c> skan, scheda grafica?
<krabador> _Ingen, no
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<skan> ATI X300 Graphics Card with 64MB RAM
<cristian_c> bmw, devi premere Paste
<cristian_c> skan, scheda vecchiotta
<skan> zi
<skan> ç_ç
<skan> ho su un xp ice
<cristian_c> skan, teoricamente dovrebbe andare bene anche ubuntu
<bmw> ok scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661841/
<_Ingen> skan, ubuntu 1.10
<cristian_c> skan, ma ti conviene provarlo in live
<cristian_c> bmw, scusa perché il comando a7x?
<skan> sto scaricando il 12.10 dite che e troppo peso?
<skan> avevo su ubuntu 9 mi pare e girava bene
<cristian_c> skan, leggero non è, ma ce la dovresti fare con 2 GB di ram
<bmw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661845/
<skan> ok tra poco lo provo col cd in live
<skan> grz raga ^_^
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661847/
<cristian_c> 17:19:09 <cristian_c> bmw, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> il comando era questo -,-
<bmw> a ok
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661851/
<cristian_c> bmw, ma l'hai digitato?
<bmw> cristian
<bmw> cristian si
<cristian_c> bmw, però non l'hai copiato su pastebin
<bmw> cristian il risultsto lo posto ora
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661863/
<uait> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> bmw, ok, visto
<cristian_c> bmw, vecchia webcam, mi pare
<cristian_c> io ne ho una simile
<bmw> cristian si
<uait> prima ero entrato chiedendovi del fatto del disco che non si legge, ricordate?
<uait> vabbe comunque vi ridico il problema
<bmw> cristian all'esterno è marcata "trust"
<cristian_c> bmw, sì
<cristian_c> è così
<uait> ho scaricato lubuntu e lo ho messo su cd, ma sul computer dove lo devo mettere (xp del 2002) non me lo legge, mi da impossibile leggere dal disco, puo essere che windows non lo legge, o una cosa simile. se invece metto un altro cd me lo vede
<cristian_c> bmw, sì, il classico driver pac207, che utilizzo anch'io
<cristian_c> uait, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<bmw> cristian non so come installarlo...
<cristian_c> bmw, è già installato
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=pac207, 12M
<uait> come dire, non lo so :D 380 di ram o simile, 32 bit, lo slot cd/dvd toshiba qualcosa
<cristian_c> uait, troppo scarso
<uait> cosa?
<cristian_c> uait, lubuntu non ce la fa
<uait> ma come no?
<uait> sul sito c'era scritto di si
<uait> 500 ram xubuntu, e di meno lubuntu
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661900/
<cristian_c> uait, ma come vedi, non va bene
<cristian_c> uait, comunque, qual'era la iso?
<uait> lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> uait, hai controllato l'md5?
<uait> cosa è?
<cristian_c> !md5 | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<uait> ah, questa guida l'ho letta prima, ma non ho capito a che serve, me lo dici tu?
<cristian_c> uait, è scritto chiaramente all'inizio
<cristian_c> basterebbe leggerle, davvero
<uait> ho letto
<uait> ma non capisco come fare a vedere se è giusto il mio
<cristian_c> bmw, allora
<cristian_c> uait, comunque sai a cosa serve :P
<cristian_c> uait, è indicato più giù
<uait> ok
<cristian_c> bmw, vediamo come ribaltare l'immagine
<cristian_c> bmw, vari utenti hanno segnalato problemi con questa webcam
<bmw> cristian come posso fare?
<cristian_c> bmw, sto guardando
<bmw> cristian ok fai pure
<cristian_c> bmw, sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661941/
<bmw> cristian ora?
<cristian_c> bmw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661961/
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661974/
<leosacc> ciao
<cristian_c> bmw, il driver che hai scaricato non va bene, è già incluso nel kernel
<cristian_c> bmw, Using skype 2.0.0.27. Had to upgrade gspca driver to latest version to work. Also added options to /etc/modprobe.d/options to improve color. Options were: gamma=3, OffRed=32, OffBlue=0, OffGreen=32.
<bmw> cristian tradotto......significa?
<cristian_c> bmw, beh, penso che comunque non devi aggiornare skype
<cristian_c> bmw, controlla in /etc/modprobe.d
<bmw> cristian scusa ma non so di cosa stai parlando...
<cristian_c> bmw, apri il file manager
<bmw> cristian si poi?
<cristian_c> bmw, filesystem
<bmw> cristian scusa ma non trovo nulla
<_Ingen> ciao a tutti alla prossima ^_^
<cristian_c> bmw, quale file manage usi?
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662058/
<cristian_c> bmw, io sto parlando del file manager
<bmw> cristian  scusami tanto ma non so .....
<cristian_c> bmw, ok, stai usando unity, vero?
<bmw> cristian so solo che è ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> bmw, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<bmw> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662071/
<cristian_c> quindi unity
<cristian_c> bmw, vai nella dash
<bmw> cristian si
<cristian_c> bmw, ora digita: nautilus
<bmw> cristian scusa ma ora devo andare , ti ringrazio e se è possibile continueremo questa conversazione in un altro momento  grazie  e auguri
<motore> ciao a tutti, buona Pasqua
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<andrex_> Ho inserito il dvd di ubuntu nel lettore e riavviato il pc da disco....mi parte windows normalmente...come mai?
<neutrale81> ciao a tutti
<neutrale81> quanlcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> andrex_, devi dire al bios di avviare prima il cd
<neutrale81> *qualkuno
<enzotib> !qualcuno | neutrale81
<ubot-it> neutrale81: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<neutrale81> ciao enzo
<enzotib> !kappa | neutrale81
<ubot-it> neutrale81: www.nokappa.it
<neutrale81> stiamo ankora al bios :) la mia domanda è molto più complessa
<neutrale81> il mio ACER ASPIRE ONE 531H installa regolarmente ubuntu ma al riavvio NON RIAVVIA, NE' SI SPEGNE
<neutrale81> devo spegnerlo manualmente premendo 4 sec il tasto power
<neutrale81> nn c'è altro modo
<enzotib> neutrale81, nemmeno da terminale?
<andrex_> Ho già detto al bios di avviare il cd prima!
<neutrale81> no, il comando viene dato ma dopo 5 secondi fà schermata nera
<neutrale81> e rimane il led power acceso
<neutrale81> ho trovato una guida ma...
<neutrale81> http://www.lffl.org/2012/09/ubuntu-non-si-riavvia-piu-ecco-come.html
<neutrale81> ma è successa una cosa strana
<enzotib> !enter | neutrale81
<ubot-it> neutrale81: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<neutrale81> ho riscaricato un'altra versione LUBUNTU
<enzotib> andrex_, il cd l'hai verificato?
<neutrale81> e l'ho installata, ora nn solo non si riavvia dopo l'installazione ma quando riavvio forzatamente non carica il sistema operativo
<andrex_> come si fa?
<neutrale81> l'ho messo su chiavetta
<enzotib> !md5 | andrex_
<neutrale81> ah scusa
<ubot-it> andrex_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
 * Dix78 is away: a dopo :P
<enzotib> !away | Dix78
<ubot-it> Dix78: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<neutrale81> enzo
<neutrale81> ora provo a fare tutto daccapo
<neutrale81> mi puoi indicare qual'è la migliore distribuzione ubuntu per il mio aspire one 531h e con quale tool è meglio inserirlo nella chivetta da 4GB che ho pronta?
<neutrale81> ora avevo provato LUBUNTU con UNETBOOTIN
<enzotib> neutrale81, ok
<enzotib> neutrale81, hai windows o un'altro linux per preparare la pendrive?
<neutrale81> ma non va bene ...grazie enzo
<neutrale81> windows 7
<enzotib> neutrale81, io ti consiglierei xubuntu
<enzotib> !usbwin| neutrale81
<ubot-it> neutrale81: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<neutrale81> OK
<enzotib> e questo per metterla sulla pendrive, e lo scarica pure
<neutrale81> lo faccio scaricare da lui?
<enzotib> neutrale81, direi di sì
<neutrale81> OK PROVO SUBITO
<neutrale81> e ti faccio sapere
<enzotib> neutrale81, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.1.exe
<enzotib> neutrale81, è cambiato l'indirizzo, dato che è cambiata la versione
<neutrale81> ok thanks
<neutrale81> Xubuntu 12.10?
<neutrale81> OK?
<enzotib> neutrale81, yes
<neutrale81> ok scarica lento però
<enzotib> !torrent | neutrale81
<ubot-it> neutrale81: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<neutrale81> lo so come usare i torrent
<enzotib> dovresti trovare anche xubuntu
<neutrale81> ok controllo subito
<neutrale81> sono versioni kubuntu
<neutrale81> vari tipi, ma tutti kubuntu, scarico questa?
<neutrale81> kubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<enzotib> neutrale81, no aspe
<enzotib> neutrale81, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<neutrale81> fatto fatto trovato torrent xubuntu
<neutrale81> xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso versione torrent
<neutrale81> adesso và a 1 mega e 300KB THANKS
<neutrale81> lo completerà in 12 minuti
<neutrale81> sono QUASI sicuro che il problema che non si avvia nemmeno è per unetbootin
<neutrale81> ma il fatto che nn si spegne....forse devo provare quella guida
<Guest84398> ciao
<Guest84398> ?§
<neutrale81> enzo
<neutrale81> a persistence file che metto
<neutrale81> quanti MB? non è importante vero? è per il live cd?
<Guest84398> ho un problema nel installare ubumto
<Guest84398> c'e quancuno ke puoi darmi unamano
<neutrale81> dimmi guest
<cristian_c> è uscito :D
<neutrale81> pure io con la testa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neutrale81, moment?
<cristian_c> :D
<neutrale81> non ho detto che ho mal di testa :)
<neutrale81> ok vado ad installare
<neutrale81> se nn funziona e non c'è enzo
<neutrale81> me la prendo con cristian
<neutrale81> :)
<neutrale81> enzoooo
<neutrale81> ci sei enzuccio
<neutrale81> prima di installare, premendo f6 altre opzioni c'è ACPI=OFF e l'ho selezionato
<neutrale81> magari...
<neutrale81> USA LVM NELLA NUOVA INSTALLAZIONE?
<neutrale81> bhò
<neutrale81> vabbè nn lo metto
<it-39> buonasera
<URUS> it-39: sera
<it-39> ho un problema con la 12.10 quando spengo il pc mi blocca
<it-39> questo succede solo
<URUS> to blocca ?
<URUS> in che senso ti blocca ?
<it-39> se in fase di login accedo prima come guest poi mi disconnetto e accedo con il mio account
<it-39> quando arresto il pc
<it-39> mi rimane la schermata col logo ubuntu
<URUS> per caso hai usato il comando sudo su too ?
<URUS> sudo su root ?
<it-39> si
<URUS> it-39: è perche hai non hai chiuso il account root
<it-39> per farlo spegnere
<URUS> allora non spegne il pc
<URUS> se ce un account apperto
<it-39> ursus scusa
<it-39> allora se entro come guest
<it-39> e poi passo al mio account
<it-39> quando spengo il pc come devo procedere?
<URUS> devi chiudere guest
<it-39> perche se do arresta non succede nulla
<URUS> devi fare terminal sessione su tutte due
<it-39> non ti seguo scusami
<URUS> se tu accedi nel account guest , perche devi passare sul tuo ? se non lo usi lo devi schiude con termina sessione
<it-39> cioe al posto di pegni prima temina sessione a tutti e due e poi spegni?
<it-39> e questo che vuoi dire?
<URUS> si
<URUS> ma se hai usato il comando (SUDO SU ROOT)
<URUS> devi chiude anche quello che non mi ricordo come
<URUS> se qualcuno gentimente ci rinfresca la memoria
<it-39> per sbaglio entro come guest ... poi faccio termina sessione ed accedo con il mio account quando spengo il pc non succede nulla per spegnerlo apro il terminala do sudo su password poi halt ma si blocca con  il logo di ubuntu ed ugualmente non si spegne se invece accedo con il mio account direttamente fila tutto liscio spero di essere stato chiaro
<it-39> cosa posso controllare?
<URUS> it-39: si ma non saprei aiutarti
<it-39>  con versioni antecedenti non succedeva
<URUS> ma non ce nessuno per dare una mano a it-39 ?
<URUS> it-39: capitava anche a me con ubuntu 12.10
<URUS> quando usavo sudo su root
<it-39> ok fa nulla saranno occupati grazie Urus comunque
<URUS> it-39: mi dispiace non poterti aiutare
<it-39> tranquillo vedo se disabilito l'account guest ...  almeno non sbaglio e non mi si blocca :)
<sole> uso ubuntu 12.10, quando vado su gestore pacchetti e faccio aggiorna.. dopo un po mi dice che è impossibile scaricare tutti gli indici dell' archivio quindi?
<enzotib> sole, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> !pastebin | sole metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> sole metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sole> enzotib non so come si usa pastebin, devo iscrivermi?
<enzotib> sole, no, segui le istruzioni scritte sopra dal bot
<enzotib> sole, 1) incollare il testo, 2) indicare il nick, 3) premere paste e 4) postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662418/
<enzotib> sole, prima cosa, disabilitare i proposed!!!
<enzotib> sole, chi ti ha detto di abilitarli?
<sole> come si fa?
<enzotib> sole, software-properties-gtk
<enzotib> sole, sulla terza scheda, non deve esserci il tick a proposed
<sole> scusa ma non so come devo disabilitare
<enzotib> sole, hai lanciato quel programma?
<sole> si gestore pacchetti
<enzotib> sole, ho detto software-properties-gtk non gestore pacchetti
<sole> enzotib sono nuova non so come devo entrare in quella cosa che mi dici.
<enzotib> sole, da terminale, scrivi software-properties-gtk e premi invia
<enzotib> invio*
<URUS> :P
<sole> fatto mi si apre una schermata
<enzotib> sole vai sulla terza scheda, quella di nome "Aggiornamenti"
<sole> ok
<enzotib> sole, come è messo "Aggiornamenti proposti" ?
<sole> è disabilitato
<enzotib> sole, non è possibile, abbiamo appena visto dall'output precedente che è abilitato
<URUS> usa ubuntu ?
<enzotib> URUS, dici che non è ubuntu?
<sole> tutti gli altri 3 sono segnati quello no, forse l' ho fatto prima allora quando sono entrata in gestore pacchetti
<enzotib> sole, ok, ora vai sulla prima scheda, cioè quella di nome "Software per Ubuntu"
<URUS> enzotib: ma volete aggiornare ?
<enzotib> URUS, spe', mo rivediamo l'update, devo sistemare il cdrom
<sole> ok
<URUS> apt-get update         apt-get upgrade         apt-get dist upgrade
<enzotib> sole, in basso, relativamente al cdtom, cosa c'è?
<URUS> per aggiornare la distro
<enzotib> URUS, è chiaro, ma è presto, per cortesia
<enzotib> sole, intendevo cdrom
<sole> dice che per installare da cd devo inserirlo
<enzotib> sole, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !image | sole
<ubot-it> sole: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> URUS, lascia stare chi sta già facendo, a meno che non sta consigliano crimini contro l'umanità.
<URUS> krabador: ?
<krabador> *consigliando
<URUS> krabador: non sto facendo niente sto solo vendendo se posso aiutare ma cosa avete tutti oggi mi sembrate un po stranni
<enzotib> URUS, krabador faceva notare che è preferibile non aiutare in due la stessa persona
<enzotib> URUS, è una buona regola, niente di personale
<URUS> enzotib: mi ero gia accorto infatti mi sono alloantanato :P
<URUS> enzotib: non ti preocupare
<enzotib> ok ;)
<enzotib> uhm, ero uscito per sbaglio, mi sarò perso qualcosa?
<krabador> nono enzotib
<enzotib> ok, thanks :)
<enzotib> non vado tanto d'accordo con questo touchpad
<krabador> i touchpad sono sempre un po' un'esperienza mistica
<brian_> mibofra:
<brian_> mibofra: possibile che anche pidgin mi dice account non autorizzato ????????????
<mibofra> brian_, allora è qualche impostazione del tuo account fb
<mibofra> usi il generatore di passwd per le applicazioni di fb?
<brian_> mibofra: come faccio a controllare cio ?
<mibofra> AlexZion, paroleggiamo :D ?
<mibofra> brian_, se usi passwd diverse su ogni device/applicazione lo stai già facendo+
<mibofra> *senza +
<AlexZion> io sto scrivendo una mail/offerta kilometrica per un cliente mibofra nonostante dovrebbe essere festa ... :O
<brian_> mibofra: no la pass e uguale per tutti
<AlexZion> ne avrò per un poì ancora ....
<mibofra> brian_, allora no XD
<enzotib> !chat | AlexZion
<ubot-it> AlexZion: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AlexZion> ops pardon enzotib pensavo di esserci , è colpa di mibofra :D
<mibofra> si è colpa mia :P
<brian_> mibofra: come schifo risolvo ?
<mibofra> brian_, prima prova azzerando tutte le impostazioni di protezione del tuo account
<brian_> mibofra: come ? si fa ?
<mibofra> vai nelle impostazioni del tuo account fb→protezione
<brian_> mibofra: cisono poi?
<mibofra> poi disattiva tutte le voci di protezione
<mibofra> e se riesci a collegare pidgin/empathy all'account fb le riattivi pian piano
<brian_> Approvazione degli accessi disattivato
<brian_> mibofra: e tutto disattivato
<mibofra> brian_, ora prova a collegare empathy
<brian_> mibofra:  aspe che ti faccio vedere cosa da adesso
<brian_> mibofra: http://imagebin.org/252245
<mibofra> spunta la casella per ricordare le connessioni successive e dai ok
<brian_> mibofra: fatto ma mi da sempre quest cosa , solo adesso e spunta stocertificato
<mibofra> rifallo
<mibofra> e rifallo
<mibofra> e rifallo
<brian_> ok
<brian_> mibofra: nulla e sempre la solita canzone
<mibofra> pidgin?
<mibofra> (P.S. che versione di ubuntu usi?)
<mibofra> (sembra la 10.04)
<brian_> no e l ultima , 12.10
<brian_> nemmeno pidgin si connette ,
<mibofra> brian_, ti svelo un segreto: provato e straprovato: se non usi unity emapthy e pidgin ti daranno sempre problemi + come hai visto la richiesta di validazione dei certificati
<mibofra> su unity sono già preautorizzati XD
<brian_> mibofra: ma rimane il problema , percge il profilo brian funziona molto bene ?
<mibofra> brian_, arcani misteri di telepathy ( o meglio non misteri ma complessi da sbrogliare/gestire)
<brian_> mibofra: provo sull altro pc dove c e unity
<mibofra> ok
<brian_> mibofra: lo stesso identico medesimo risultato ,
<brian_> O.O
<mibofra> allora è il tuo account fb? strano
<mibofra> prova facebook for firefox
<brian_> mibofra: e cosa e ??
<mibofra> https://it-it.facebook.com/about/messenger-for-firefox
<mibofra> questo
<brian_> mibofra:  come lo tolgo st aborto ?
<mibofra> cosa?
<brian_> mibofra: face for firefox
<brian_> a me non interessa avere le netofiche e tutte le altre fesserie , a me interessa vedere solamente ho i mieiparenti on line
<mibofra> clicca sull'icona a forma di f→ disattiva ecc
<mibofra> brian_, lo so ma se empathy non va...
<brian_> mibofra: porca miseria , tutti e dico tutti gli account che provo vanno benissimo, il mio no
<brian_> ho provato , mio fratello , sorella , fidanzata , cognato , tutti vanno
<brian_> il mio no
<brian_> ok per cambiare e saltato anche msn
<neramarea> 'sera. ho installato docky; come faccio a fare in modo che all'avvio parta prima compiz e poi docky? poichè succede il contrario, docky parte prima, e non attiva l'effetto trasparenza...
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti e buone vacanze di pasqua :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-31
<cizz> salve sapreste dirmi perche quando apro i video con vlc si bloccano?
<Kroket> salve a tutti e buona pasqua :D
<Kroket> ragazzi mi potete spiegare come devo installare questo sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Kroket
<ubot-it> Kroket: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Kroket, leggi il wiki, è fatto apposta
<Kroket> nn lo dove i trova?
<cristian_c> Kroket, l'hai già testato in live?
<cristian_c> Kroket, eh?
<Kroket> no
<cristian_c> Kroket, prima provalo in live
<Kroket> dove lo trovo il wiki
<cristian_c> Kroket, ti ho linkato la guida
<Kroket> ah ok grazie :D
<cristian_c> Kroket, prima provalo in live
<Kroket> in live, sarebbe  la demo?
<Kroket> lo gia vista e fenomenale :D
<cristian_c> Kroket, non è una demo
<Kroket> a me piace moltissimo
<cristian_c> sì, ma non è una demo :D
<cristian_c> è un sistema che gira in live cd
<cristian_c> più o meno identico a quello installato
<Kroket> ah ok prima masterizzo il SO sul cd
<Kroket> poi lo utilizzo dal cd?
<cristian_c> Kroket, e come hai fatto a provarlo in live?
<Kroket> no no nn lo fatto sembrava che ti riferivi alla dimostrazione sul sito, scusa :(
<cristian_c> Kroket, da cd puoi provarlo in live senza installarlo su hard disk
<Kroket> ok grazie faccio questa prova oggi :D
<cristian_c> Kroket, una volta scaricata la .iso, controllane l'hash
<cristian_c> !md5 | Kroket
<ubot-it> Kroket: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> Kroket, se la iso non è corrotta, puoi masterizzarla
<cristian_c> !masterizzazione
<ubot-it> masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Kroket> ok :D
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno e buona pasqua
<DoctorD90> Hello! Happy Easter To All!
<pycasso> salve
<pycasso> ho appena installato ubuntu quantal ma unity non riconosce la mia scheda audio..
<pycasso> da terminale alsamixer mostra correttamente i canali audio e riesco a riprodurre gli mp3
<cristian_c> pycasso, quindi, qual'è il problema?
<pycasso> ma da unity l'icona audio è muta e dal pannello di configurazione audio non c'è nessuna periferica
<cristian_c> pycasso, puoi postare qualche immagine?
<pycasso> un momento..
<pycasso> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8660/schermatadel20130331123.png
<frei> salve vorrei sapere perche i video riprodotti da vlc non si avviano cioe si bloccano ce qualche altro programma che potri installare
<cristian_c> pycasso, quindi ovviare con pavucontrol non ti andrebbe bene?
<cristian_c> pycasso, hai per caso aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> frei, ce ne sono molti
<frei> consiglimene uno
<pycasso> cristian_c ho appena installato..
<cristian_c> pycasso, aprilo
<pycasso> pavucontrol non l'ho mai sentito..
<cristian_c> pulse audio volume control
<pycasso> infatti non era installato..
<cristian_c> frei, domando anche a te. Hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<frei> non so cosa sono
<cristian_c> !ppa | frei
<ubot-it> frei: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<frei> devo scappare scusatemi a dopo
<pycasso> ho avviato pavucontrol e questa è la finestra.. http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7999/schermatadel20130331124.png
<cristian_c> pycasso, casualmente è la stessa cosa che succede a me XD
<pycasso> avvio start-pulseaudio-x11 manualmente da terminale e questo è l'output: Connessione non riuscita: Connessione rifiutata
<pycasso> pa_context_connect() non riuscita: Connessione rifiutata
<cristian_c> pycasso, non saprei come risolverla. Prova a scrivere sul forum, eventualmente
<cristian_c> pycasso, uguale
<pycasso> ok
<pycasso> :)
<cristian_c> pycasso, se l'avessi risolta, te o direi :)
<pycasso> il fatto è che sono abituato alle distro di una volta.. molto più semplici da configurare..
<frei> mi puoi dire al posto di vlc un altro programma buono grazie
<cristian_c> frei, ce ne sono molti
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> frei, tra l'altro li puoi vedere nel software center
<frei> ma a cosa serve il ppa
<cristian_c> frei, a fare danni
<frei> ma fammi capire devo vedere se e installato
<dick> sapete dirmi qualche riprodottore multimediale buono
<neramarea> vorrei rimuovere il pannello superiore di gnome, ma la combinazione super+alt+click destro (ho compiz attivato) non funziona. c'è un comando da termianle, per rimuovere il pannello? apt-get reove gnome-panel non ha sortito effetto
<neramarea> *remove
<Arone> Auguri a tutti di Buona Pasqua
<dod> Buona Pasqua a tutti
<acer_> salve a tutti chi mi dice quale distro leggera scaricare con pannello gnome?
<acer_> una + leggere di lubuntu
<dudu_> mi sapete consigliare un programma per masterizzare cd grazie
<dudu_> mi sapete consigliare un programma per masterizzare cd grazie
<dudu_>  mi sapete consigliare un programma per masterizzare cd grazie
<Damiano> salve ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 12.10 per la prima volta perche mi interessava provarlo,perche ne avevo sentito delle buone notizie da un bel po di tempo. Ma dopo averlo installato e sostituendolo a windows xp professione service pack 3,nel bios nessa sezione boot e dopo avere avviato ubuntu non mi legge il lettore CD/DVD chi mi puo dare una mano per favore?
<dudu_> damiano installa xfburn e ottimo
<Damiano> Salve (dudu) grazie della risposta,ma xfburn e un programma tipo <Nero> o e un altra cosa non lo mai sentito come programma?
<Damiano> salve ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 12.10 per la prima volta perche mi interessava provarlo,perche ne avevo sentito delle buone notizie da un bel po di tempo. Ma dopo averlo installato e sostituendolo a windows xp professional service pack 3,nel bios nella sezione boot e dopo avere avviato ubuntu non mi legge il lettore CD/DVD chi mi puo dare una mano per favore?
<dudu_> damiano comunque installalo lo stesso ti servira di sicuro installa gnom emplayer
<dudu_> damiano gnome mplayer
<Damiano> gnome mplayer credo sia un lettore di musica,video ecc...  a me il pc non riconosce proprio il lettore non mi compare da nessuna parte sai come risolverlo?
<Damiano> help
<Damiano> Per favore aiuto il bios non riconosce il lettore CD\DVD su PC portatile,come risolvere il ploblema?
<giorgio60> ciao
<giorgio60> non riesco a leggere questo documento; http://www.borsaitaliana.it/borsa/notizie/price-sensitive/122619/detail.html(((( per visualizare tutti i contenuti di questa pagina sono rchiesti dei plugin ) )))   firefox    su ubuntu 12.04    grazie
<mapreri> java
<giorgio60> ma ho gia java 7
<giorgio60> mapreri,   riesci a leggere
<mapreri> forse rompe le palle perchè vuole java di sun....
<mapreri> no, non ci riesco
<mapreri> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
 * mapreri ha qualche problema di connessione al momento...
<mapreri> giorgio60: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk lo sai l'inglese, vero?
<giorgio60> mapreri,  al massimo uso il traduttore
<blacklist> salve a tutti
<frenz> non legge icd potete aiutarmi
<mapreri> giorgio60: beh, pingami se non capisci qualcosa. io l'avrò installato anni fa per prova, non mi è mai servito java
<blacklist> scusate Firefox su kubuntu 12.04.04 Lts non mi installa gecko-media player come posso risolvere ?
<matti-007> più dettagli giorgio60
<frenz> blacklist certo che si installa vai su ubuntu software center e scrivi firefox e poi installa
<giorgio60> mapreri,  non è che sia un file in pdf
<mapreri> giorgio60: ???
<blacklist> frenz ho gia installato firefox ma quando ad Esp. voglio ascoltare un reloaded di qualsiasi radio non me lo dà e mi dice che bisogna istallare un plug in  li do il via ma gira sempre a vuoto
<frenz> comunque ti conviene ad in
<matti-007> http://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Informazioni%20su%20Windows%20Media%20Player
<frenz> blacklist>comunque ti conviene ad installare ubuntu 12.04 lts io avevo lo stesso problema con kubuntu e anche altri
<mapreri> anche perchè lucid fra 3 mesi finisce il supporto per il desktop
<blacklist> grazie raga
<michele8881> Ragazzi, cosa fare per installare ubuntu? E' la prima volta che lo uso
<bmw_> salve a tutti, auguri
<bmw_> x cristian, l'indirizzo di ieri per non intasare il canale?
<bmw_> cosa vuol dire?   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5664809/
<bmw_> salve a tutti
<bmw_> salve a tutti
<bmw_> arrivederci
<bacardy100> salve qualkuno mi aiuta ad installare tp link range extender su ubuntu
<enzotib> !qualcuno | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bacardy100> devo installare tp link range extender su ubuntu non riesco
<enzotib> bacardy100, spiega cos'è sto coso, e che difficolta trovi, cosa hai provato
<bacardy100>  per ampliare il segnale wifi della mia abitazione.
<uait> ciao a tutti
<uait> scusate, ho messo lubuntu su cd, ho messo il cd nel computer dove volevo installarlo, ma siccome non supporta l'avvio da cd ho fatto assistente cd, dopodiche mi ha detto di riavviare. io riavvio, entro con lubuntu e faccio installa accanto a xp
<uait> ma dopo che entro compare ancora l'icona dell'installazione, ma l'opzione accanto a xp non c'è più, come fosse già installato
<uait> (infatti è così) però se levo il cd e lo faccio partire senza cd non funziona
<uait> e compare una schermata nera con dei codici, che faccio?
<enzotib> uait, come sei collegato qui adesso?
<uait> con un'altro pc
<uait> li ho entrambi accanto
<enzotib> uait, avvia da livecd, connettiti qui da quel pc che verifichiamo un po' di cose
<bmw_> salve
<uait> ecco, non posso perchè ho fatto avvia mezz'ora fa e non mi parte, girano i pallini iniziali da un sacco di tempo
<enzotib> uait, dico col cd come se volessi fare l'installazione
<uait> appunto :D
<uait> non mi parte nemmeno ora
<bmw_> chi mi sa dire cosa vuol dire? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5665143/
<enzotib> uait, hai scritto "compare ancora l'icona dell'installazione, ma l'opzione accanto a xp non c'è più, come fosse già installato", ho capito male?
<uait> si, questo poco fa
<bacardy100> devo installare tp link range extender su ubuntu non riesco
<uait> poi lo spengo tipo per vedere se succede qualcosa e non parte piu
<enzotib> uait, se non parte con cd non possiamo fare niente
<uait> anzi asp un momento
<enzotib> bacardy100, ti ho chiesto spiegazioni, ma sei stato molto vago
<enzotib> bmw_, che tipo di partizione è?
<uait> ho staccato dal tasto centrale il pc e ora i pallini giravano, dopo 5 minuti mi è comparsa una schermata nera
<uait> che dice:
<uait> completing the ubuntu installation
<uait> for more installation boot option, press esc now...
<uait> 0
<bacardy100> enzotib e un router per apmliare il segnale wi fii all interno ci sta un cd ma ubuntu non riesce ad aprirlo
<bmw_> x enzotib è un hd esterno
<uait> busybox v1.19.3 (ubuntu 1:1.19.3-7ubuntu1) built in shell (ash)
<uait> enter help for a list of built commands
<uait> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<uait> questo è tutto
<Guest16793> salve a tutti ho un problema con il plymounth di ubuntu 12.10, potete aiutarmi?
<Guest16793> ci  siete?
<URUS> Guest16793: si
<URUS> ma con plymounth non posso aiutarti xk ho problemmi pure io
<uait> come si fa un'immagine da mettere su cd con k3b (file iso)
<enzotib> uait, l'immagine non si fa, si scarica
<uait> volevo dire come metterla su cd
<bmw_> nessuno mi sa dire come fare a vedere questo hd esterno? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5665143/
<URUS> bmw_: ?
<URUS> fdisk -l
<bmw_> urus non succede niente
<URUS> bmw_: sudo fdisk -l
<URUS> se ti chiede metti la password
<URUS> ti dala la lista dei hard disk e partizioni
<URUS> dar*
<URUS> dara*
<bmw_> sudo dar ?
<uait> enzotib, sono riuscito a entrare, ci sei?
<URUS> bmw_: sudo fdisk -l
<bmw_> si fatto
<enzotib> uait, sì
<URUS> si vedrai il hd interno è esterno e pendrive se hai inserite
<uait> cosa mi dovevi fare controllare?
<bmw_> urus, questo è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5665269/
<enzotib> uait, sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<uait> in che senso su pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | uait
<ubot-it> uait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<uait> ah, ma lo devo dare dal pc in questione?
<enzotib> uait, certo, devi anche connetterti qui da quel pc
<uait> ok, lo sto facendo
<uait2> enzotib, ridai il link?
<URUS> bmw_: da 1 tera ?
<bmw_> urus si
<URUS> bmw_: ti scrivo in privato
<bmw_> come?
<uait> enzotib, su poster che devo scrivere?
<URUS> bmw_: ti ho scritto in privato
<enzotib> uait, qualunque cosa, tipo il tuo nick, basta che non sia vuoto
<uait> ok
<bmw_> urus come faccio a vedere ?
<URUS> mmmmmmm
<bmw_> urus non sono molto pratico....
<uait> ma bisogna essere registrati a launchpad?
<enzotib> uait, torna indietro, avrai premuto qualcosa di sbagliato
<URUS> bmw_: ci deve essere un cartellino che ti è spuntato da qualche parte con il miop nome
<uait> devo mettere plaintext?
<URUS> da dove ti colleghi
<URUS> ?
<uait> o cosa?
<enzotib> uait, sulla schermata di prima devi premere "Paste!"
<enzotib> uait, niente plaintext
<uait> fatto
<URUS> bmw_:
<uait> su content sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> uait, cioè lascua plaintext
<URUS> bmw_: da dove ti colleghi ?
<enzotib> uait, no, su content quello che esce da quel comando
<uait> ah
<bmw_> urus prov bg
<uait> ma quel comando dove lo devo mettere? sul terminale?
<enzotib> uait, sì
<URUS> bmw_: il hard disk è nuovo ?
<uait> su lubuntu si chiama sempre cosi?
<bmw_> urus, quasi ma con win 7 era ok
<bmw_> urus lo uso come "magazzino"
<URUS> bmw_: perche da quello che capisco io non ci sono partizioni
<URUS> ma mi posso sbagliore
<URUS> bmw_: niente cazzate ho visto ora :)
<URUS> aspetta un secondo
<URUS> bmw_: vuoi montarla su linux giusto ?
<uait2> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665312/
<bmw_> urus si
<URUS> allora la partizione de hard disk esterno è /dev/sdb1
<bmw_> urus http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5665316/
<URUS> quindi devi usare mount /dev/sdb1 "percoso dove la vuoi montare"
<bmw_> ma che percorso posso fare?
<URUS> percoso di una cartella
<URUS> ma se mi hai hai fatto cosi allora hai perso tutto
<bmw_> urus, mi potresti mettere una stringa completa?
<URUS> bmw_:crea una cartella sul desktop e chiamala   hd
<bmw_> ok lo faccio
<bmw_> fatto
<URUS> bmw_: scrivi ma non fare invio
<URUS> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<bmw_> fatto
<URUS> fai uno spazio e trascina la cartella hd nel terminal
<URUS> e fai invio
<bmw_> urus http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5665333/
<URUS> guarda dentro la cartella hd
<URUS> ce qualcosa ?
<bmw_> niente
<uait> qualcuno mi interpreta il link che ho postato prima??
<uait> enzotib ci sei??
<URUS> ma avevi datti importanti nal hd ?
<bmw_> urus, ho trovato le scritture private
<URUS> bmw_: ahahah
<uait> urus, mi sai aiutare?
<URUS> uait: scusa non ho seguito cosa ce
<uait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665312/
<uait> questo sopra
<uait> lo controlli?
<URUS> Disk /dev/sda: 20.0 GB       hard sidk 20 gb
<URUS> 5 partizioni
<URUS> * indica la partizione di boot
<URUS> uait: ma non so aiutarti se non so cosa vuoi sapere , mi puoi dire ?
<uait> praticamente ho messo lubuntu
<uait> tramite assistente cd
<uait> ho installato e ogni volta che accendo
<uait> è come se non fosse installato (c'è l'icona di installa lubuntu)
<uait> e parte solo col cd
<uait> se lo levo non parte
<URUS> ma togli il cd e prova
<uait> questo è tutto
<bmw_> urus, son qua
<uait> ho già provato 20 volte ._.
<URUS> bmw_: in privato
<bmw_> urus, tuutto ok in win7
<URUS> bmw_: fai il backup dei file su windows
<uait> se levo il cd mi da
<uait> qualcosa con initramfs
<URUS> uait: si vede che hai sovrascritto il boot mbr
<uait> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<uait> e che devo fare?
<URUS> ma quanti os hai ?
<uait> 2
<uait> xp e lubuntu
<URUS> w95 sta per windows 95 ?
<uait> no, ho xp e lubuntu
<URUS> secondo me hai partizioni che non usi
<uait> e che devo fare?
<URUS> se installi xp ti crea la partizione di sistema cioe il C
<URUS> e una altra
<URUS> e linux io lo uso con una
<URUS> ma puoi usare con quella di swap e sono 4
<URUS> ne hai una in piu
<uait> che sarebbe?
<URUS> uait: quella di swap non so qualcosa per i file temporani ho letto ma non ho capito
<bmw_> urus ciao e grazie
<URUS> cmq ti conviene formattare installare xp e poi linux
<uait> bohh
<URUS> uait: secondo me è la cosa migliore
<URUS> ma sposta i dati personali fuori del hard disk prima
<uait> ma non può essere problema hardware?
<URUS> ma a te interesa recuperare i dati solo ?
<URUS> tu vuoi entrare il xp  o linux per sistemare ?
<URUS> e recuperari i dati ?
<uait> a me serve lubuntu, xp va troppo lento
<uait> ma xp come lo reinstallo se formatto?
<URUS> ma devi recuperare dei dati prima da xp ?
<uait> no
<URUS> allora fai una intallazioe con lubuntu e quando devi scegliere ,usa tutto il hard disk
<uait> facendo metti al posto di xp?
<URUS>  cosi te rimmarra solo il lubuntu e windows sparira
<uait> ma windows lo voglio ancora
<URUS> te scrivo i n privato
<uait> ok
<searching> salve ho un problema con la scheda di rete wireless broadcom b4306/3 i driver sono installati secondo guida ma non parte comunque...
<URUS> searching: in che senso non parte ?versione di ubuntu ?
<searching> URUS,  xubuntu 12.04 non parte neanche la ricerca delle reti nemmeno dopo aver fatto modprobe b43
<URUS> apri il terminal e prova
<URUS> sudo ifconfig wlanx up
<URUS> x metti il tuo
<searching> URUS, non va il mio è wlan0
<searching> quando faccio iwconfig sotto power management mi da off è normale?
<URUS> ifconfig wlan0 up
<searching> provato non parte
<URUS> searching: si anche me fa cosi quello è normale
<URUS> hai provato ad aggiornare ?
<searching> si
<URUS> aspetta che cerco
<searching> inizio a pensare sia un problema di hardware tipo l'antenna non va neanche con ndiswrapper
<URUS> searching: iwlist wlan0 scan
<URUS> fai cosi e dimmi se vedere il tuo router ?
<searching> wlan0 no scan result
<URUS> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<URUS> scheda interna giusto ?
<searching> uguale
<searching> si
<URUS> drovra installare i driver
<URUS> ora cerco
<URUS> searching: ma non ti va adesso o prima ti andava ?
<URUS> hai installato ubuntu adess0 ?
<searching> si
<searching> da quando l'ho installato non va più
<searching> prima andava ma non mi ricordo se avevo fatto con i propietari o con ndiswrapper
<URUS> searching: in privato
<searching> ok
<vinci98> ... non ho più l'indicatore della batteria su unity...
<vinci98> ...e la cosa sembra assurda...
<vinci98> ... non ho più l'indicatore della batteria su unity...
<vinci98> <vinci98> ...e la cosa sembra assurda...
<vinci98> <vinci98> dove sono le chiavi (di registro) che decidono cosa stà nella barra?
<vinci98> non riesco più ad aprire neanche le impostazioni di sistema...
<mibofra> vinci98, ti ho risposto :))
<goamon> ciao ragazzi, buona pasquetta.. guidate con prudenza ;) vado ciao
<vinci98> http://imagebin.org/252348 così capite cosa intendo...
<gregorio8780> ciao a tutti.. e buona pasqua
<gregorio8780> ho un problema con ubuntu
<gregorio8780> la versione è la 12.04..
<gregorio8780> in pratica la risoluzione dello schermo fuoriesce dai margini del televisore....
<gregorio8780> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<vinci98> gregorio8780,  apri impostazioni monitor...
<gregorio8780> gia' fatto...
<gregorio8780> con la risoluzione standar 1920x1080 lo shcermo fuori esce da tutti e 4 i margini del tv
<vinci98> gregorio8780,  prova con xrandr -s 0
<gregorio8780> con la risoluzione minore, 1280x1024, lo schermo è corretto, ma i colori tendono al giallo
<mibofra> gregorio8780, 1)c'è lo strumento di regolazione del colore, 2) la tua tv non ha una funzione di regolazione automatica?
<gregorio8780> ho provato con il comando che mi hai dato, ma non è cambiato nulla
<gregorio8780> la tv ha un comando che mi permette di passare da wide a 16:9 a zomm etc.. ma anche provandoli tutti il problema non cambia
<vinci98> gregorio8780,  allora metti la risoluzione 1280x1024  e poi dal MENÙ della tv (non dai tasti rapidi) scegli luminosità contrasto gamma etc dei colori...
<uait> ciao
<uait> mi sapete dire quando uscirà ubuntu touch?
<uait> gia installato sul dispositivo intendo
<mibofra> uait, almeno la 14.04 devi aspettare
<mibofra> almeno...
<gregorio8780> vinci.. ok così adesso i colori sono ok (perchè nn  ci ho pensato prima...) ma il problema alla base rimane
<uait> che sarebbe?
<gregorio8780> il pc è collegato alla tv tramite cavo dv-i hdmi
<gregorio8780> e con la risoluzione 1920x1080 il tv riconoscie una risoluzione 1080p
<vinci98> lol
<uait> mibofra, ad esempio me ne vado da un rivenditore e dico, vorrei un tablet con ubuntu?
<gregorio8780> mentre con la risoluzione che ho adesso 1280x1024,  la tv vede la risoluzoine con un aggiornamento di frequenza a 60hz
<mibofra> uait, un caspita XD
<uait> un caspita?? ò.ò
<vinci98> uait,  forse in internet tra un anno ma forse
<mibofra> già...
<vinci98> !chat | uait
<ubot-it> uait: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<uait> mortaloso
<uait> ciao ciao
<vinci98> gregorio8780,  ti consiglio di aprire un topic in forum oppure di aspettare jester-  :D
<gregorio8780> va bene.. intanto grazie... :P
<vinci98> gregorio8780,  così ci vedi non in hd però ci vedi :P
 * vinci98 is away: torno tra pucu
 * vinci98 is back (gone 00:00:37)
 * vinci98 is away: torno tra poco
<leosacc> sera
 * vinci98 is back (gone 00:47:46)
<DoctorD90> Fabio? Dv sei? XD
<darioromanista> salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare per l'installazione'
<darioromanista> ?
<darioromanista> jester- mi puoi dare una mano tu sull'installazione?
<darioromanista> enzotib tu sai aiutaarmi?
<DoctorD90> Dario
<DoctorD90> Scusami
<DoctorD90> Poni la tua domanda, chi sa, t aiuterà :)
<DoctorD90> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DoctorD90> :) comunque spara...c sono io
<darioromanista> ok dammi tempo e scrivo un bel poema :D
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> No vai sereno, ed evita il poema
<darioromanista> ho un hd partizionato così http://postimg.org/image/petqx25sj/ questo perchè avevo gia ubuntu in dual boot. windows no funge piu e vorrei toglierlo così recupero spazio da dare a linux
<darioromanista> pensavo di fare così:
<darioromanista> cancello sda5 che è windows e anche sd6 facendo un'unica grande partizione non allocata (prima salvo tutto)
<darioromanista> dopodichè su sda5+sda6 cancellati mi faccio / 20 gb e home il resto e la swap già c'è in fondo
<darioromanista> non toccherei nè sda1 nè sda2 e ne sda3 ma lavorerei solo sulla logica.. si può fare o dà problemi?
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90 sei riuscito a capire cosa intendo fare
<darioromanista> ?
<OverMe> si puo fare
<darioromanista> OverMe grazie, per quanto rigurda grub può dare problemi??
<darioromanista> perchè in questo modo non si troverà piu win
<OverMe> beh se tanto devi reinstallare ubuntu,  reinstalla anche il grub
<OverMe> in utomatico
<DoctorD90> Si dario it's possible
<OverMe> *auto
<darioromanista> okma eliminando sda5 e 6 si eliman anche grub?
<DoctorD90> Concordo....puoi salvare tutti i dati d fornattare tutto?
<OverMe> se cancelli sda6 (dove presumo ci sia linux e /boot) sì
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90  si salvo tutto su un hd esterno, sia quelli in sda5 che 6
<DoctorD90> Allora dario, io suggerirei un format generale e metti l'ultima versione
<darioromanista>  OverMe  ok grazie, ma è consigliabile un'operazione del genere? o può darmi qualche problema?
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90  cosa intendi per format generale?
<DoctorD90> Ed elimini tutte le partizioni e pulisci la tabella delle partizioni
<OverMe> mi pare un'operazione comune
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90  sda1 e sda2 preferirei non toccarle perchè sono quelle di ripristino se un domani voglio tornare a win o vendere il pc.. l'unica che toccherei è sda3 ma a sto punto per 100mb manco ne vale la pena no?
<DoctorD90> Dario,per formatgenerale, intendo cancellare tutto e reinstallare il sistema lperativo
<darioromanista> regà ma sda5 e sda6 le elimino tranquillamente da gparted senza problemi?
<DoctorD90> Spetta, hai 3 partizioni? 1 win, 1 ripristino
<DoctorD90> ?
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90  la prima è recovery, la seconda ha i driver, la terza il bootloader di win.. poi c'è l'estesa con win e linux
<DoctorD90> Il boot loader de ke?
<OverMe> devi avviare da live per eliminare la partizione di linux
<darioromanista>  OverMe  ma posso eliminarle senza problemi no?? e poi con il non allocato che ricavo da sda5 + sda6 mi faccio / e home.. e in che ordine?
<DoctorD90> Cmq per ste cose io mi zittisco che con i dual boot ho brutte esperienze
<jester-> darioromanista: visto che fai linux della barby che ti frega della  home separata
<DoctorD90> E preferisco virtualizzare
<OverMe> nell'ordine che ti pare
<darioromanista> ma qual'è quello meglio se in futuro devo fare altri partizionamenti?
<jester-> gli frega un cazzo dell'ordine ma 20 giga vanno bene per /
<jester-> come home è ricola
<darioromanista> jester- cosa intendi con linux delle barby?
<jester-> ridicola
<darioromanista> jester- non riesco a seguirti
<jester-> 4 porni seri + le configurazioni applicazioni è piena
<darioromanista> scusa ma che cazzo hai capito tu?
<jester-> che fai una home di 20 gb
<darioromanista> noooooo
<darioromanista> non scrive
<darioromanista> ho problemi un secondo non scrive
<darioromanista> la / sono 20gb , la home tutto il resto
<darioromanista> formatto sda5 e sda6 e il totale lo divido il /20gb e tutto il resto home
<jester-> darioromanista: e dove sta il problema è una settimana che sei in ballo
<DoctorD90> Dario, na curiosità, che ubuntu e qll quella foto?
<DoctorD90> Jester ke porno trovi da qualche giga? XD
<darioromanista> jester- questo è un altro computer,. non è quello dell'altra volta
<darioromanista>  DoctorD90 è ubuntu con / e home insieme
<jester-> darioromanista: la logica delle partizioni su mbr è sempre la stessa
<jester-> 4 primari o 3 primarie + una estesa
<jester-> poi l'ordine la grandezza e il titolo non frega un tubo
<DoctorD90> Dario ma la grafica non la riconosco :/
<DoctorD90> Ubuntu è diverso xD
<DoctorD90> Quello sembra lubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu è triste
<darioromanista> nono giuro ubuntu
<jester-> che  poi il sistema è lo stesso
<darioromanista> jester- guarda bene la foto http://postimg.org/image/petqx25sj/
<darioromanista> sono 3 primarie e una estesa
<DoctorD90> Dario e ke versione è?
<jester-> darioromanista: come da prassi
<darioromanista> 12.10
<DoctorD90> :0
<darioromanista> jester- io volevo cancellare sda5 (win ) e sda6(ubuntu) e lasciare lo swap
<darioromanista> e con lo spazio che ricavo dalle due cancellazioni nell'estesa
<darioromanista> faccio due logiche con / 20gb e home il resto tra / e swap che già c'è
<darioromanista> va bene?
<darioromanista> mi stai facendo venire i dubbi
<jester-> che è sda2
<darioromanista> ci sono i driver
<darioromanista> per win.. probabilmente la ercovery che è in sda1 non funge senza quella
<jester-> sda5?
<darioromanista> sda5 è windows
<jester-> lo seghi?
<darioromanista> e sda6 ubuntu con 7 e home sinieme
<darioromanista> sisis windows lo tolgo proprio
<jester-> non è una buona idea
<darioromanista> quindi dicevo che sda1 e sda2 volevo lasciarli per il ripristino
<jester-> riducila a 70 80 puo sempre servire
<darioromanista> quello che posso togliere è sda3 che è il bootloder di win ma per 100mb non ha neanche senso, poi tra l'altro non è neanche in mezzo ai coglioni
<darioromanista> jester- cosa riduco?
<jester-> sda5
<darioromanista> ma non funziona windows.. è in BSOD
<jester-> che è bsod
<darioromanista> dovrei farmattare da reocvery sennò.. ma tanto win ce l'ho sull'altro hp che mi sono comprato
<darioromanista> blu screen of death
<jester-> va b+ pulisci dentro alla estesa e rifai
<darioromanista> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire
<jester-> 20 di /  swap grande quanto la ram il resto home
<jester-> ma non lo ha oridinato il medico di avere una home separata
<DoctorD90> Dario......
<DoctorD90> Io avrei un idea
<jester-> darioromanista: mi pare semplice la cosa: cancelli lepartizioni dentro alla estesa e rifai
<darioromanista> ok tranne swap giusto?
<jester-> che poi la home separata si dovrebbe fare su altro hd che se fotte sda perdi tutto uguale
<darioromanista> dimmi l'idea doctor
<DoctorD90> Salvi i dati, e poi da recovery reinstalli win facendo la sua partizione normale. Cioè ripristini il pc
<DoctorD90> Poi installi ubuntu cm vuoi tu
<DoctorD90> O se il pc lo consente, ubuntu lo usi in virtual mode
<darioromanista> si in effetti ci avevo mezzzo pensato
<darioromanista> sicuramente avere win è un vantaggio (ma manco troppo ), però un sistema single boot mi da idea di maggio stabilità
<darioromanista> i file sono tutti su una partizione, meno disordine
<darioromanista> però è ottima ancche la tua idea
<jester-> darioromanista: seghe mentali
<darioromanista> ehehehe
<jester-> una volta in moto uno l'altro è come se non ci fosse
<darioromanista> eh appunto, è tutto disordinato perchè hai file sparsi qua e là su win, su ubuntu, suilla home.. boh.. comunque tu che mi consigli jester-?? single boot o dual??
<jester-> de gustibus
<darioromanista> ma piu che altro sai anche perchè??
<jester-> darioromanista: per contro segando winz lo puoi empre virtualizzare in linux
<jester-> se serve
<darioromanista> ah giusto
<jester-> se hai un po di ram e una cpu discreta
<DoctorD90> Dario
<darioromanista> ma tanto calcola che è un anno che ce l'ho in BSOD ahahah
<darioromanista> solo che ora mi ponevo il problema solo per lo spazio
<DoctorD90> Io sul mio pc originale, ho win7 e virtualizzo linix
<DoctorD90> Sul netboook ho levato.tutto e c'è solo linux
<DoctorD90> Sul cell, android xD nel cervello, tabula rasa xD
<darioromanista> io anche android
<darioromanista> ccon cyanogenmod 10.1
<DoctorD90> Quindi , se il pc ha partizione d ripristino
<DoctorD90> E hai intenzione d ladciarlo così
<darioromanista> windows mi sta sul cazzo perchè da sto pc che è un pò scarso quando aprivo 3 o 4 finestre su xvideos.com rallentava un sacco.. mentre da linux , sempre su questo, va una bomba e ne puoi aprire anche 10 insieme senza rallentamenti
<DoctorD90> T consiglio d installare win da ripristino levando tutte la partizioni, e virtualizzare linux
<DoctorD90> Allora
<jester-> se ripristina glielo tira a fabbrica
<DoctorD90> Reinstalla win da recovery x ripristinare tutto, e poi installi linux
<DoctorD90> Così il bootloader lo setti bene
<darioromanista> si mo vedo io
<darioromanista> o rimetto win e ripar4tiziono per linux
<darioromanista> o faccio come dicevo
<darioromanista> però la cosa mi da al cazzo è che se io mo rimetto win e linux e poi sta cagata di winzozz si spacca un'altra volta mi tocca rifare il ripristino di fabrica e perdo anche la partzione di ubuntu.. per questo non volevo rimetterlo winzozzo
<darioromanista> tanto fa piu danni che altro windows.. se avessi avuto il fdischetto si poteva pure fa, eprchè semmai riflashavo la partizione dal dischetto e nonnmi toccava ubuntu, ma senza dischetto e ogni volta che devi fare il ripristino di fabbrica è una bella rottura
<darioromanista> comunque grazie a entrambi per gli aiuti
<darioromanista> jester- ma tu stai pure sul forum?
<DoctorD90> No spe
<DoctorD90> T faccio notare ke la bsod nn avviene così....
<DoctorD90> Se ripristini e riesci a eliminarla
<darioromanista> vabbè ma se non avviene la bsod avviene qualcos'altro.. è impossibile avere win e non formattare..
<DoctorD90> Poi accedendo SOLO
<DoctorD90> A  linux stai sereno
<DoctorD90> Se non lo usi
<DoctorD90> Ovvio che stai sereno
<DoctorD90> Il disco da qnt è?
<darioromanista> dici nel senso che se si rirompe lo lascio rotto?
<darioromanista> 320gb
<DoctorD90> La partizione d ripristino è da?
<darioromanista> tipo 10-20
<DoctorD90> Allora fai tipo
<DoctorD90> Recovery+20giga a win
<DoctorD90> Il resto hai 2 opzioni
<DoctorD90> 1.partizionare il resto solo x ubuntu
<DoctorD90> 2.fare altre2 partizioni: 1 ubuntu , l'altra dati
<DoctorD90> Scegli tu quale
<darioromanista> ah gia.. poi se metto win devo farmi anche quella per i dati giusto?
<DoctorD90> A win lasciagli 20 giga e basta
<DoctorD90> No
<DoctorD90> La partiz dati te la propongo io
<DoctorD90> Così se hai problemi formatti le altre
<DoctorD90> E non quella dati
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-24
<MinaVagante> ok, quindi adesso se provo a cestinare qualcosa dovrebbe funzionare?
<MinaVagante> o devo prima riavviare?
<LoZioNe> teoricamente adesso hai svuotato i cestitni sia come utente che come root
<MinaVagante> niente da fare! mi ritorna la solita icona con scritto che il cestino è da svuotare :-(
<LoZioNe> strano...
<MinaVagante> nn c'è una maniera più drastica x risolvere la cosa? io son x i sistemi catarpillar
<LoZioNe> spazio ne hai dato al cestino,e con quei comandi rimuovi tutto per forza
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe: ...guarda questo kubuntu mi da problemi di tutti i tipi nn è solo il cestino...secondo me non è messo bene
<MinaVagante> anche quella cosa che da solo torna a inizio frase mentre scrivo e poi si mescolano le parole e nn si capiusce cosa scrvo
<LoZioNe> Kubuntu da quando lo uso io è sempre stato una scheggia
<LoZioNe> mi pare strano una cosa del genere
<MinaVagante> nn so....a me da problemi...come me ne dava ubuntu prima
<MinaVagante> infatti lo tolsi
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe:  nnc'è tipo team viewer qui su kubuntu? per favore vi permetto di entrare nel pc ma vorrei risolvere x favore
<LoZioNe> mai avuto bisogno di quei programmi con Linux ;)
<LoZioNe> lo risolviamo tranquillo/a
<MinaVagante> LoZioNe:  ho risolto!!!!!!!
<MinaVagante> :))))
<LoZioNe> lol
<LoZioNe> cos'era?
<MinaVagante> semplicemente ho tolto la spunta a: limita dimensione massima 10.000 x 100
<MinaVagante> e ora va
<LoZioNe> mmm...mi pare che Krabador te lo avesse consigliato prima...
<MinaVagante> solo che ora nn so quanto spazio ho
<MinaVagante> non lo so...io non l'avevo letto sennò lo avrei fatto gia
<MinaVagante> comunque mi pare di no
<MinaVagante> lui mi aveva solo dato un comando da fare su terminale
<LoZioNe> per il cestino intendi?
<MinaVagante> mmmm però è strano lo stesso.....se reimposto i valori predefiniti non funziona piu di nuovo
<LoZioNe> per ora lascialo senza limiti,una soluzione la si trova
<MinaVagante> ora ho provato anche a cambiare l'impostazione e mettere : quando raggiunta dimensione massima eliminare i files piu vecchi.....e infatti con questa opzione funziona
<MinaVagante> va bè...lo lascio cosi.....almeno fa da solo quando è troppo pieno si autopulisce
<LoZioNe> se per te non è un problema lascialo anche cosi
<MinaVagante> no ho rimesso i limiti
<MinaVagante> ma lo tengo con l'autopulizia attiva
<LoZioNe> io ho impostato 37GB e sono tranquillo
<MinaVagante> comunque grazie lo stesso per il tempo dedicatomi
<LoZioNe> con Linux arrivo manco a 500Mb di immondizzia
<LoZioNe> de nada ^^
<LoZioNe> il bello di Linux sono gli Utenti
<MinaVagante> grz LoZioNe  e buonanotte! :)
<LoZioNe> notte
<scrim> salve
<scrim> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !qualcuno | scrim
<ubot-it> scrim: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<scrim> :)
<scrim> in realtà per ora mi bastava sapere che il supporto irc fosse effettivamente attivo, quindi la mia domanda tecnica (se così vogliamo chiamarla), consisteva proprio in "c'è qualcuno"
<scrim> quindi grazie per la rispota :D
<scrim> risposta*
<krabador> scrim, il supporto irc è attivo
<krabador> sia per la versione stabile che per la versione in sviluppo
<scrim> bene
<vice_> amule mi diventa grigio e va in  crash
<vice_> ciao
<Ste> sera
<Ste> ho scaricato xubuntu in rar ma non riesco a installarlo, come devo fare? qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<akis24> giorno
<olegna> buongiorno
<olegna> ho un problema sono passato dalla linea adsl di infostrada con ip statico mentre fastweb chiede ip automatico, come devo fare??
<cristian_c> olegna, a fare cosa?
<olegna> a metttere l ip automatico ora è in manuale penso se cambio la linea da infostrada a fastweb ubuntu non si connette
<cristian_c> olegna, ricrea la connessione
<olegna> si ma come? l'altra volta me l'aveva attivato il venditore del pc
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> olegna, dal network manager
<olegna> riesci a darmi i vari passaggi....sai sono un po "impedito" in materia
<cristian_c> olegna, non c'è molto da dire, vai nelle impostazioni del network manager, trovi la connessione e la elimini.
<cristian_c> quella impostata automaticamente
<olegna> ok poi?
<cristian_c> olegna, dimmi se hai fatto questo
<olegna> aspetta che vado sull altro pc e provo
<cristian_c> ok
<olegna> ok ho eliminato la connessione
<cristian_c> olegna, ora, fai clic sull'applet per mostrare la lista delle connessioni disponibili
<cristian_c> e cerchi la tua
<olegna> dove la trovo l'applet?
<cristian_c> se non la trovi, cerca tra quelle nascoste
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> olegna, scusa, e come hai fatto a eliminarla?
<olegna> da impostazioni connessioni
<cristian_c> dove?
<olegna> aspetta che torno  al pc arrivo
<cristian_c> lol
<partizionare> Salve ho difficolta' nell'installare ubuntu in una partizione libera ma devo usare gparted prima o dopo ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, hai già creato la partizione?
<partizionare> era gia'  presente si... hd da 120  di cui  80 per vista e 40 per mettere ubuntu ma risulta non presente oltre che tutto rallentato non capisco
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, mostra una schermata di gparted
<partizionare> come ?
<cristian_c> !image | partizionare
<ubot-it> partizionare: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<partizionare> non so la procedura di caricamento se apro gparted mi da l'immagine dell epartizioni ma non ho chiaro come farne una immagine
<partizionare> ti posso dire cosa c'e' scritto serve ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, realizza uno screenshot
<akis24> partizionare:  premi il tasto stamp
<partizionare> ok allora metto la grafica con l'immagine di parted della schermata partionata e clicco tasto stamp ?
<akis24> e si prova e poi la posti in canale usando indirizzo pagina
<partizionare> la foto fatta ok ora la devo postare cio significa ... ? gentilmente
<akis24> partizionare: segui il link che ti ha postato cristian_c
<partizionare> ok carico imma gine sul primo link imagebin ?
<akis24> partizionare:  si esatto
<partizionare> ok ci vorra tempo perche' lentisssiiiimo
<cristian_c> -,-
<akis24> aspettiamo te partizionare
<partizionare> fatto un film per fare tutto ...ok ora ?
<partizionare> certo che se e' cosi lento e' un bel problema
<akis24> partizionare:  premi paste sulla pagina dove hai messo foto  e poi incolla indirizzo della pagina qui
<partizionare> ok ora provvedo
<cristian_c> partizionare, se non ci mostri niente, come faccio a capire se stai sbagliando o meno
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *facciamo
<partizionare> aspetta non correre ok paste intendi copia e accolla di windos ?
<partizionare>  ti devo copiare indirizzo link '
<cristian_c> partizionare, il link all'immagine
<cristian_c> così la vediamo anche noi
<partizionare> http://imagebin.org/301305
<partizionare> guardate un po' se va bene ?
<cristian_c> mi sembra sia partizionato
<partizionare> e' ma non risulta nulla in disco d ?
<partizionare> e poi e' lento da morire
<cristian_c> cosa?
<cristian_c> cos'è disco d?
<partizionare> cioe' io volevo fare c con vista e d con ubuntu
<partizionare> disco volume  d
<cristian_c> partizionare, le partizioni presenti sono quelle in foto
<partizionare> si
<cristian_c> *nello screenshot
<partizionare> certamente
<cristian_c> partizionare, e mi sembra sia partizionato
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<anto> Buon giorno....ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su ASUS s551lb e all'avvio ricevo questo errore:  Bluetooth: Error in firmware loading err = -110,len = 448, size = 1184
<cristian_c> anto, in quale momento?
<anto> all'avvio di ubuntu
<partizionare> che e' lento nell aprire tutto dai contenuti ad altro
<cristian_c> partizionare, dici che il sistema è lento?
<cristian_c> anto, quando sei sul desktop?
<partizionare> mi domando se sia andato a d insatllarsi in d disco d da 40 gb
<cristian_c> partizionare, ma hai partizionato o anche installato?
<partizionare> da morire se clicco su di un icona si apre lentamente
<partizionare> ho installato anche
<cristian_c> partizionare, di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> partizionare, quindi non sei in live, giusto?
<anto> ora ci sono..
<partizionare> da cosa e' formato cioe' assemblaggio ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, ?
<partizionare> no
<partizionare> non sono in live ho chiesto insatllazione
<cristian_c> partizionare, e in live era pure lento?
<partizionare> non lo so sono passato ad installazione sulla fiducia e sulle recensioni
<cristian_c> anto, il messaggio appare quando sei sul desktop?
<cristian_c> partizionare, lol
<cristian_c> partizionare, hai fatto male
<anto> no, appena accendo il pc e si avvia ubuntu
<partizionare> se su vista non da problemi mpur sapendo che sistema operativo sia .. qui sono andato a fiducia
<cristian_c> anto, dopo il grub intendi?
<anto> sisi
<cristian_c> partizionare, prima si prova, poi semmai si installa
<partizionare> cio' significa che non va ubuntu sul mio pc ?
<anto> ma effettivamente dopo, andando in impostazioni, non si attiva il bluetooth anche se metto il tasto su ON
<cristian_c> partizionare, se non andasse, non l'avresti installato
<cristian_c> anto, puoi postare una schermata con il messaggio di errore?
<anto> anto@anto-S551LB:~$ dmesg |grep Bluetooth [    1.364381] usb 2-4: Product: Bluetooth USB Host Controller [   10.401072] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16 [   10.401086] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized [   10.401093] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized [   10.401096] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized [   10.401100] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized [   13.531911] Bluetooth: Error in firmware loading er
<partizionare> ok siccome ritenevo una relase veloce e senza grossi fronzoli credevo tutto ok peccato non poterlo usare :(
<partizionare> anche perche l'interfaccia grafica e' molto semplice non capisco perche' facci a cosi
<ExPBoy> partizionare, che distro?
<partizionare> ma anche nel dogitare e' lento a scatti boh ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, io di solito prima provo e poi installo
<cristian_c> partizionare, ma ancora non hai risposto alla domanda
<partizionare> ubuntu l'ultima versione
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> 13.10?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> partizionare, di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<anto> provo a seguira questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<ExPBoy> partizionare, non è che hai un pc del giurassico?
<partizionare> penitium 4 con 2 giga ram
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> anto, di quale pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> partizionare, stai dicendo che hai installato ubuntu con unity su un pentium 4?
<anto> ASUS Vivobook S551LB
<cristian_c> anto, mo guardo
<partizionare> beh credevo fosse leggero come sistema non mi pare cosi pesante o sbagkio
<cristian_c> partizionare, ti sei lamentato tu della pesantezza
<partizionare> penso di si
<cristian_c> ma hai letto i requisiti di sistema?
<partizionare> no
<cristian_c> !requisiti | partizionare
<ubot-it> partizionare: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<partizionare> non sapevo dove cercarli
<cristian_c> partizionare, nel wiki
<partizionare> ma perche' unity crea conflitto
<partizionare> ?
<partizionare> beh i requisiti ci stanno tutti
<cristian_c> partizionare, infatti riesci a installarlo, ma si tratta di un pc dell'anteguerra
<cristian_c> partizionare, per niente adatto a unity
<cristian_c> partizionare, unity è fatto per pc moderni, non preistorici
<partizionare> ahhahhaha beh pero' mi viene da pensa ' ma non saranno i driver che amancano ?
<cristian_c> no
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> partizionare, magari installa xubuntu
<ExPBoy> ma provalo prima
<cristian_c> o lubuntu
<partizionare> va beh quindi ora non posso usare ubuntu devo scegliere xubuntu
<cristian_c> secndo me fa fatica anche con xfce
<cristian_c> *secondo
<ExPBoy> e si ma provare non costa nulla
<cristian_c> partizionare, il pc sarà di dieci anni fa
<cristian_c> se non di più
<partizionare> ma che ha unity  di cosi potente ... cioe' unity in realta cosa e' se posso capire meglio ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, ma sopratutto provare in live
<cristian_c> !unity | partizionare
<ubot-it> partizionare: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<ExPBoy> unity ciuccia risorse
<ExPBoy> e quel pc di risorse ...
<partizionare> ok ora e' tutto piu' chiaro
<partizionare> quidi come disinstallo ubuntu
<cristian_c> non si installa senza provare
<partizionare> ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, non devi fare nient'altro che installare sulla stessa partizione
<cristian_c> partizionare, ma ripeto di provare, prima di installare
<partizionare> ok OBBEDISCO :)
<partizionare> allora vado e download
<partizionare> xubuntu
<cristian_c> partizionare, io proverei sia xubuntu che lubuntu
<partizionare> metti che in prova libera funziiona che faccio ?
<cristian_c> partizionare, poi decidi quale installare, se vuoi installare
<partizionare> e come lo installo ?
<cristian_c> !installazione | partizionare
<ubot-it> partizionare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> partizionare, il wiki è tuo amico
<partizionare> in inglese ???? io sto a the book is on the table come faccio ?
<partizionare> dai lanciamo un osso ...
<cristian_c> partizionare, il wiki è in italiano
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<partizionare> un aiutino a casa la sapevo ?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<akis24> !senti | partizionare
<ubot-it> partizionare: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<ExPBoy> lol
<partizionare> ok grande speriamo bene si appunto fai buon volontariato fai in modo che possa eliminarlo al volo dai
<ExPBoy> partizionare, stai prendendo in giro?
<partizionare> no assolutamente
<ExPBoy> bene
<cristian_c> i picciotti...
<partizionare> ma credo che avro' difficolta a leggere la guida tutto qua cmq ci provo
<ExPBoy> difficolta a leggere?
<cristian_c> eh
<partizionare> va beh me stai accanna ci provo ... vado sulla guida e vediamo che succede
<ExPBoy> ?
<partizionare> non c'e' come disintallare solo come installare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> partizionare, non devi fare nient'altro che installare sulla stessa partizione
<partizionare> ok quidi la cancellera automaticamente
<cristian_c> partizionare, scegli l'installazione manuale e specifichi la partizione su cui è installato, flaggando la casella format
<partizionare> ok garzie infinite buon lavoro
<cristian_c> qui è sda5: http://imagebin.org/301305
<cristian_c> anto, in live si verifica lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> cioè, stesso messaggio
<anto> sisi, non riconosce il bluetooth
<cristian_c> anto, ma a parte quel messaggio prima del login, riscontri problemi di funzionamento del sistema?
<anto> si, il bluetooth non funge anche se metto su ON il tastino
<cristian_c> ok, quindi problema solo con il bluetooth
<cristian_c> anto, apri un terminale
<anto> quindi penso sia problema di mancanza di driver..
<cristian_c> mo vediamo
<cristian_c> anto, dimmi quando hai aperto
<anto> ho aperto..
<cristian_c> anto, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> anto, e poi: rfkill list
<cristian_c> anto, posta tutti i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | anto
<ubot-it> anto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145572/
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145574/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13d3:3402 IMC Networks
<cristian_c> questo, sì, mancano i driver del bt
<cristian_c> aspé
<cristian_c> ho visto una cosa
<cristian_c> 2: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: yes
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> anto, va sbloccato
<Blutz> salve
<anto> e cioè come?
<cristian_c> anto, sudo rfkill unblock all
<anto> ora è sbloccato, ma ancora non funge...
<cristian_c> anto, rfkill list && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> anto, sempre su pastebin
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145582/
<cristian_c> anto, anche l'altro
<cristian_c> manca un pezzo
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145583/
<cristian_c> sto cercando
<cristian_c> anto, sì, è come dicevi
<cristian_c> problema di mancato carimento del firmware
<cristian_c> *caricamento
<anto> quindi mancano i driver...seguo questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> può essere che ci sia un problema con le porte usb3
<anto> quindi?
<cristian_c> un po' di pazienza
<cristian_c> anto, quale ubuntu stai usando?
<anto> 13.10 desktop
<anto> 64bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> anto, hai già provato con una live della 12.04
<cristian_c> ?
<anto> si, lì il bluetooth viene riconosciuto ma altre cose non funzionano tipo il tocuhpad! aahha
<cristian_c> anto, come pensavo
<cristian_c> è quello che si legge anche sul web
<anto> cioè? è preoccupante!??
<cristian_c> anto, nel senso, ti conviene restare sulla 13.10
<cristian_c> meglio che funzioni tutto tranne il bt, invece che il bt ma non il resto
<anto> quindi non è un problema di mancanza di diriver che si può risolvere sulla 13.10?
<cristian_c> il driver non manca
<cristian_c> anto, però vorrei vedere una cosa
<cristian_c> anto, apri un terminale
<anto> si..
<cristian_c> anto, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<anto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145643/
<cristian_c> anto, comunque, hai anche un problema di doppia scheda grafica
<anto> si infatti sarebbe stato il problema successivo di cui ti avrei parlato!ahah
<cristian_c> anto, credo che quel problema sia più importante
<cristian_c> quello della doppia scheda
<cristian_c> anto, per il bluetooth invece ti consiglio di fare due cose
<cristian_c> entrambe
<vituccio> ciaoo a tutti
<vituccio> ce qualcuno che mi puo consigliare dei driver per far funziionare la mia stampante??
<akis24> vituccio: modello stampante ? versione di ubuntu ?
<vituccio> stampante EPSON STYLUS SX 218 ...ubuntu 12.04
<anto> cristian_c , ci sei?
<cristian_c> anto, 1) porre la quuestione sul forum di ubuntu e 2) procurarti un dongle bt usb
<cristian_c> di quelli minuscoli, si trovano a pochi euro
<akis24> vituccio:  prova a seguire qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=519655
<anto> vabbuò provvederò allora...
<vituccio> grazie Akis24 ;) speriamo bene
<anto> e senti per la scheda grafica ti spiego cosa ho fatto
<anto> prima di tutto ti dico che all'inizio, appena installato ubuntu, dopo il grub, mi uscivano altre due stringhe di errore da parte di nouveau
<anto> del tipo unknown chipset .......
<anto> dopodichè ho agito così:
<anto> ho installato bumblebee-nvidia
<anto> ho aggiornato i driver da nvidia-304 a nvidia-319
<anto> dopo ho installato virtualgl e virtualgl32
<anto> ho creato un percorso con sudo ln -s /opt/VirtualGL/bin/glxspheres64 /usr/bin/
<anto> riavviando il pc le due stringhe di errore non compaiono più....
<anto> solo che da terminale, se faccio glxspheres64 parte il simulatore e riconosce la scheda integrata
<anto> se faccio optirun glxspheres64 mi esce: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145712/
<anto> cristian_c, hai letto? o devo riscrivere?
<cristian_c> anto, mi ha disconnesso il server
<cristian_c> vituccio, Color inkjet printer, max. 5760x1440 dpi, works Perfectly	
<anto> allora ripeto....
<cristian_c> vituccio, la stampante funziona perfettamente su linux
<anto> prima di tutto ti dico che all'inizio, appena installato ubuntu, dopo il grub, mi uscivano altre due stringhe di errore da parte di nouveau
<anto> del tipo unknown chipset .......
<anto> dopodichè ho agito così:
<anto> ho installato bumblebee-nvidia
<anto> ho aggiornato i driver da nvidia-304 a nvidia-319
<anto> dopo ho installato virtualgl e virtualgl32
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> anto, come li hai aggiornati?
<anto> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates
<cristian_c> anto, non li hai scaricati da qualche parte, vero?
<anto> nono
<anto> tutto da terminale
<anto> ho creato un percorso con sudo ln -s /opt/VirtualGL/bin/glxspheres64 /usr/bin/
<cristian_c> anto, comunque, i driver si trovano anche in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> anto, la riga di comando non è necessaria
<cristian_c> anto, perché hai fatto ciò?
<anto> in driver aggiuntivi non mi dava alcun driver....
<cristian_c> anto, non è possibile
<cristian_c> anto, se li hai installati, vuol dire che c'erano
<cristian_c> altrimenti li avrebbe mostrati
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> o magari li hai presi da altri repository
<anto> guarda, anche se vado ora mi dice : nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<anto> non ho aggiunto alcun reposytories
<cristian_c> non è possibile
<anto> eh fidati!
<cristian_c> -,-
<anto> con la 12.04 live mi trovava i driver aggiuntivi della nvidia
<anto> ma andando ad installarli, al riavvio mi dava schermata nera
<cristian_c> lol
<anto> con la 13.10 non mi trova alcun driver aggiuntivio
<cristian_c> la scheda nvidia non è vecchia
<anto> appunto, perciò non capisco il motivo....quando lancio 'optirun glxspheres64 ' mi esce  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145712/
<vituccio> Akis24 : lo visto ma non e di gran auito
<cristian_c> anto, apt-cache policy nvidia-319
<akis24> vituccio:  perlomeno la stampante viene vista ?
<cristian_c> anto, su pastebin
<anto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145761/
<vituccio> si viene vista ma mi dice di ricercare i driver
<cristian_c> anto, apt-cache policy nvidia-319-updates
<anto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145766/
<vituccio> akis24:quando clicco stampanti metto aggiungi ,faccio la procedura normale , la trova ma poi mi dice di trovare  i driver
<akis24> vituccio: i driver li trovi qui  http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX218_Series
<vituccio> akis24: e facendo ciò non dovrei avere problemi giusto?
<cristian_c> vituccio, digita: lpstat -t
<cristian_c> vituccio, risultato su pastebin
<vituccio> dove devo digitare cristian?
<cristian_c> vituccio, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | vituccio
<ubot-it> vituccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> anto, ma non avevi provato con prime?
<anto> si, provando anche con prime, al riavvio mi data schermata nera
<vituccio> quindi scusate , cliccandohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/ devo copiare il link di  http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX218_Series
<cristian_c> <anto> dopo ho installato virtualgl e virtualgl32
<cristian_c> e questo perché?
<cristian_c> vituccio, no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vituccio, digita: lpstat -t
<anto> per vedere se funge la GPU
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> anto, quindi, avevi installato prima i 319 e poi nvidia-prime?
<anto> yes
<cristian_c> anto, l'hai poi disinstallato?
<anto> avevo proprio riformattato il pc e reinstallato ubuntu e ho provato con bumblebee
<anto> ed effettivamente non mi ha fatto venire la schermata nera e neanche le stringhe di comando
<anto> con errore
<vituccio> Cristian ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> anto, digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> anto, e posta su pastebin
<akis24> vituccio:  scrivi dentro  lpstat -t
<anto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145799/
<akis24> vituccio:  poi metti il risultato  ottenuto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vituccio> ok aspe che ci provo
<cristian_c> anto, hai casini con i pacchetti
<vituccio> mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> vituccio, posta su pastebin lo stesso
<vituccio> praticamente e una chat?? scusa ma per me sono cose nuove
<akis24> vituccio:  è solo una pagina web che permette di vedere quello che scrivi e ottieni sul tuo terminale
<vituccio> a ok perfetto
<akis24> se no usiamo il teletrasporto ;)
<anto_> cristian_c eccomi mi ero disconnesso...cosa dicevi sui pacchetti=
<anto_> ?
<cristian_c> anto_, che hai fatto qualche casino con i pacchetti
<cristian_c> anto_, hai più di un driver installato
<anto_> sia i 304 sia o 319?
<anto_> e*
<vituccio> cmq mi sto registrando
<anto_> io ho semplicemente prima fatto: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<anto_> e dopo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates
<anto_> forse dovevo prima fare: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304?
<epizefiri> Buongiorno, qualcuno sa perché su Ubuntu 13.10 con scheda di rete Intel non riesco a creare un hotspot con la procedura guidata di ubuntu?
<epizefiri> bug noto o sfiga?
<cristian_c> vituccio, non devi registrarti a pastebin
<cristian_c> epizefiri, per la palla di vetro ci stiamo attrezzando
<vituccio> e mi diceva di registrarmi
<cristian_c> epizefiri, spiega bene i dettagli
<cristian_c> vituccio, il bot dice chiaramente cosa fare
<akis24> vituccio:  seguici se no scappiamo a pranzo ... 1 > dai il comando che ti è stato scritto sul tuo terminale   2 > devi copiare il testo sulla pagina di pastebin   3 > dopo aver messo il tuo nick premi paste in basso    4 > posti indirizzo pagina web qui in canale
<cristian_c> !paste | vituccio
<ubot-it> vituccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anto_> <vituccio>: seguimi.....clicca qui --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<anto_> nel campo "poster" mettici il tuo nome di chat
<vituccio> ok
<vituccio> nel contenuto devo mettere lpstat -t
<vituccio> giusto?
<anto_> no
<anto_> no
<anto_> apri il terminale di ubuntu.....
<cristian_c> vituccio, no, va digitato nel terminale
<cristian_c> vituccio, devi postare il contenuto del terminale in pastebin
<anto_> nel terminale di ubuntu scrivi: lpstat -t
<epizefiri> cristian_c, ho un lenovo thinkpad t410. Ho una scheda di rete intel 82577lm .. faccio la procedura guidata per l'hostspot.. dice che la rete è stata creata ma il mio cellulare non la vede.
<epizefiri> cristian_c, dimmi quali altre informazioni possono servirti
<vituccio> ok ok
<anto_> ti usciranno un casino di robe scritte...seleziona tutto e fai ctrl + shft + c
<cristian_c> !dettagli | epizefiri
<ubot-it> epizefiri: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<anto_> dopo vai nella pagina web di pastebin e in "contents" fai ctrl + v
<epizefiri> cristian_c, cosaltro posso dirti oltre al mio ultimo messaggio? non saprei
<epizefiri> (non sono polemico)
<anto_> dopo clicca su "Paste!"
<anto_> e ti uscirà un'altra pagina web...copia il link della nuova pagina caricata nella chat...........ci sei ora vituccio?
<vituccio> ok anto
<vituccio> lo copiato e lo cliccato nella pagina di paste
<anto_> ok....ora prendi il link in alto della pagine che ti è venuta fuori
<anto_> e copialo in questa chat
<vituccio> vito@vito-desktop:~$ lpstat-t lpstat-t: comando non trovato vito@vito-desktop:~$
<cristian_c> epizefiri, hai detto soltanto che non riesci
<cristian_c> mica cosa hai fatto
<vituccio> ANTO QUESTO E QUELLO CHE MI SPUNTA
<anto_> vituccio, non quello che ti esce scritto ma il link della paginaweb!
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | vituccio
<ubot-it> vituccio: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> vituccio, hai digitato male il comando
<cristian_c> copia e incolla
<vituccio> scusa non sapevo
<cristian_c> vituccio, lpstat -t
<anto_> (esempio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145886/)
<vituccio> vito@vito-desktop:~$ lpstat -t scheduler is running no system default destination lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. vito@vito-desktop:~$
<anto_> devi copiare questo http:// .........
<Fubuntuser> Hello World!
<anto_> -.-
<vituccio> anto dove lo devo copiare?
<anto_> nella chat
<vituccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145886/
<Fubuntuser> Scusate, ho una domanduccia da fare
<anto_> bravo hai capito!!
<vituccio> grazie vado imparando :)
<vituccio> e ora che si fa
<Fubuntuser> Ho un problemino con la vigente versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vituccio, non hai mica postato il paste del comando
<vituccio> cristian : non credo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> vituccio, ma hai provato ad aggiungere la stampante dalla finestra delle stampanti?
<cristian_c> la stampante è accesa? È collegata?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> ciao a tutti
<Fubuntuser> Ho un asus nuovo e come sempre o defenestrato windows 8 all'istante
<Fubuntuser> ho*
<vituccio> si
<vituccio>  e collegata ed accesa
<cristian_c> anto_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu#Ricerca_e_pulizia_delle_configurazioni_inutilizzate
<epizefiri> cristian_c,  ho scritto "ho un lenovo thinkpad t410. Ho una scheda di rete intel 82577lm .. faccio la procedura guidata per l'hostspot.. dice che la rete è stata creata ma il mio cellulare non la vede"
<Guest88598> ciao a tutti
<vituccio> e ora che faccio?
<vituccio> fatta tutta questa procedura
<Fubuntuser> Per voi e' lenta questa versione 13.10?
<epizefiri> la mia domanda è stata "problema con intel, non funziona la procedura guidata, o sono sfigato io?"
<cristian_c> epizefiri, ok
<cristian_c> epizefiri, quale guida hAI SEGUITO?
<anto_> va meglio ora?? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7145919/
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: traduci lenta.
<vituccio> anto : ma io cosa devo fare adesso?
<cristian_c> vituccio, speiga cos'hai fatto dopo averla accesa e colelgata al pc
<cristian_c> *spiega
<vituccio> ok
<epizefiri> cristian_c, In realtà nessuna guida.. Comunque la procedura è in pratica questa http://www.lffl.org/2011/12/ubuntu-realizzare-un-hotspot-wifi-per.html
<vituccio> sono andato in stampante
<Fubuntuser> Taninolarrontino:  Apro la dash, cerco un programma ci clicco, e mi scordo che programma avevo aperto, finche' non si apre. Lenta.
<vituccio> o messo aggiungi
<vituccio> ed ho inserito la mia stampante
<vituccio> e poi praticamente mi diceva ricerca driver
<Guest88598> in quale canale posso chiedere info su pc appena acquistato?
<epizefiri> Guest88598, in #ubuntu-it-chat
<vituccio> capito cristian?
<cristian_c> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, dillo al Fubuntuser che va tutto bene
<cristian_c> quello indentro di te
<ExPBoy> :)
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> cristian_c: stiamo dalla stessa casa, ma non e' un clone. Rilassati fio
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> cristian_c: se volevo prendervi per il culo mi proxavo.
<vituccio> ......
<anto> cristian_c ho riavviato il pc ma la cosa non si è risolta...
<cristian_c> anto, sì, meglio
<Fubuntuser> La lettura e' arrivata, ergo, qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> anto, non hai il pacchetto settings per i 319?
<vituccio> praticamente ,discutete del mio problema'?
<anto> si mi dice che c'è...
<cristian_c> epizefiri, se segui guide esterne a ubuntu, rischi di fare casotti
<anto> nvidia-settings-319-updates
<cristian_c> anto, il pacchetto -settings
<cristian_c> giusto, hai ragione, lol
<vituccio> ragazzi non vi scordate di me :))
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: comunque penso sia Unity il vero problema. Sto facendo qualche ricerca, ma io senza Unity viaggio.
<anto> tranquilla cristian lol
<anto> tranquillo* XD
<vituccio> Anto o cristian :si sà qualcosa?
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: Con portatili meno potenti, e ubuntu con unity in versione precedente, non avevo di questi problemi
<cristian_c> vituccio, sì, e dopo che hai fatto?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: mmh incollami l'output di: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |grep -i swap
<vituccio> sono andato su aggiungi, clicco stampante , e mi esce la mia stampante
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: se e' piu' di 3 righe usa pastebin.com
<cristian_c> <vituccio> e poi praticamente mi diceva ricerca driver
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: parlavo con te.
<vituccio> cristian :esatto
<vituccio> dopo di cio non o fatto niente :cristian
<vituccio> ...
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> ah
<cristian_c> vituccio, ok, ma cosa succede?
<vituccio> la stampante nn funziona
<cristian_c> vituccio, hai detto che cerca i driver, e poi....
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: incolla l'output di gparted -l su pastebin.com
<anto> cristian_c ora devo andare....vedo un pò se riesco a risolvere, sennò ti romprerò ancora!
<cristian_c> anto, scusa, ma i pacchetti glecc perché li hai installati?
<cristian_c> dove l'hai letto?
<vituccio> mi dice ricerca driver ma senza esito positivo
<cristian_c> anto, non bastava seguire questA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee ?
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: mi dice di installare gparted
<cristian_c> vituccio, cioè, non li trova?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: non credo ci sia bisogno, a quanto pare Ubuntu ha un'unica partizione (senza swap)
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: non so se il problema puo' essere legato a quseto
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> *questo
<anto> perchè bumblebee ti installa nvidia-304 e sono obsoleti come drivers...
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: che si fa in questi casi?
<skylinewhy> Ciao, ho un problema, quando avvio ubuntu 13.10 su Ubuntu, lo splash screen del boot si vede totalmente sfarfallato, come posso risolvere?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: bella domanda
<cristian_c> anto, chi ha detto che sono obsoleti?
<vituccio> per adesso sta facendo la ricerca :cristian
<cristian_c> anto, se erano obsoleti non si trovavano manco nei repo
<cristian_c> <vituccio> mi dice ricerca driver ma senza esito positivo
<cristian_c> una delle due
<cristian_c> *delle due l'una
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: credo che se non intendi rinunciare a Unity non ci siano molte soluzioni.
<cristian_c> anto, si vede che non funge, perché hai provato a installare i -319
<cristian_c> mentre magari bombalee vuole i 304
<skylinewhy> Hi, when I boot the ubuntu 13.10 on my macbook, the splash screen of boot is totaly garbled, can you help please?
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: Quindi questo swap che manca, manca perche' ho Unity?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: nono, scusa... forse ho fatto confusione.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: volevo solo capire che configurazione avevi, ma poi sono giunto alla conclusione che il tuo sistema non e' lento, e' lento Unity.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: sono due cose separate. Dimentica la swap. Il problema e' Unity.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: hai provato Unity 2D?
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: Se pensi questo, sono curiosa: tutti quelli che hanno Ubuntu 13.10 con Unity, hanno gli stessi problemi di lentezza?
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: E no, non ho provato con Unity 2D
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: francamente penso di si'. A parita' di hardware si.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: forse qualcun'altro potra' confermare la mia teoria. Ad ogni modo, prova Unity 2D; dovrebbe andare meglio.
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: How?
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: alla schermata di login, dove inserisci la password, dovresti poter scegliere l'interfaccia da utilizzare. Tra le (non molte) opzioni dovresti avere Unity 2D.
<cristian_c> !english | skylinewhy
<ubot-it> skylinewhy: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Fubuntuser> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: ok, provo e rientro!
<vituccio> si
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser: daje
<vituccio> forse li a trovati :cristian
<cristian_c> vituccio, ci mette tanto, strano
<vituccio> va un pò lento il pc
<cristian_c> assai
<cristian_c> vituccio, l'hai aggiunta adesso?
<vituccio> gia :)
<cristian_c> alla finestra delle stampanti
<vituccio> lo facevo anche prima solo che questo risultato me lo sta dando ora (positivo)
<Fubuntuser_> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: Niente, non esiste ubuntu 2D e nessun'altra possibilita' di cambiare in qualcos'altro, tipo gnome, come era invece nella precedente versione.
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser_: si, infatti cercando sul web ho visto che e' stato rimosso gia' dalla 12.x
<cristian_c> Fubuntuser, nella 14.04 c'è mate nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> Fubuntuser, o xfce se vuoi c'è da una vita
<Fubuntuser_> cristian_c: Sorry, ma c'e' la 14.04?
<cristian_c> ancora no
<cristian_c> quando esce
<cristian_c> altrimenti xfce somiglia assai al vecchio gnome
<cristian_c> Fubuntuser_, per la 14.04 ci vuole un mesetto
<cristian_c> vituccio, se l'ha aggiunta alla lista, prova a stampare
<Fubuntuser_> cristian_c: il parere di tanino ha senso, solo che sono curiosa di capire se effettivamente unity, scazza solo con me, o con tanti altri user. Conosco xfce, ma non riesco a trovarmici bene
<cristian_c> Fubuntuser_, c'è la guida su mate nel wiki di ubuntu, se non puoi aspettare
<Fubuntuser_> cristian_c: Mi e' possibile aspettare, anche perche' a mio parere, anche quando escono, in principio, le versioni non sono cosi' stabili come dovrebbero essere
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser_: il comando apt-cache search -n unity-2d$ restituisce risultati?
<Fubuntuser_> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: provo subito!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao ragazzi, funziona bene ubuntu con i dati su una NTFS?
<Fubuntuser_> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo: unity-2d - pacchetto fittizio di transizione
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: come qualsiasi altro Linux.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, ok grazie
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> Fubuntuser_: il pacchetto c'e', non so se serve a qualcosa
<skylinewhy> Qualcuno ha mai provato ad utilizzare hfsplus? Perche' a me succede che il mount va bene, ma quando provo a leggere i file ad esempio in /etc/, risultano essere tutti totalmente vuoti. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> poi volevo fare in modo che le cartelle scrivania, immagini, documenti ecc ecc puntassero su questa partizione dati in NTFS che faccio
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: mmh, dei semplici link simbolici. Tuttavia te lo sconsiglio perche' questo implicherebbe che usi NTFS in scrittura, che credo sia un tantino inaffidabile.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, mmm... perché io volevo fare il dual boot con windows e linux e avere i file tutti su un'unica partizioen per comodità
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: sti dual-boot... ;-) Che ne dici di 3 partizioni: una per Linux (reiserfs, ext4, etc.), una per Windows (NTFS) e una condivisa (FAT32)?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> infatti volevo far puntare anche le cartelle di windows su quella partzione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, sì non mi cambia nulla, ma non so se abbia problemi windows poi con la FAT32 a fare i link simbolici
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, capisci comunque per quale comodità vorrei farlo?=
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> io volevo fare così
<LoZioNe> AlcoLeVecchiPens, io ho fatto una cosa tipo quella che vuoi fare te
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: sisi, e' chiaro. Comunque problemi con FAT32 non penso ne avrai ne' con Windows ne' con Linux. Penso sia il filesystem piu' affidabile che abbiano in comune.
<LoZioNe> ho installato win7 e Kubuntu in dualboot
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, dimmi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, comunque al di là del filesystem è fattibile quello che voglio fare?? funionerebbe bene?
<LoZioNe> poi ho fatto puntare tutte le cartelle che mi interessavano(documenti,immagini,e le altre) in un'unuca cartella su win
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> AlcoLeVecchiPens: assolutamente si
<LoZioNe> così ho la stessa cartella immagini sia da win che da Linux
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo, grazie.. i file di config del tempo .folder della home di linux non li metto in quella condivisa però
<LoZioNe> se ipotesi da win aggiungo un file in documenti,lo ritrovo anche in documenti da linux
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, già.. io vorrei farlo per tutte le cartelle lasciando sulla home di linux solo i file del tipo .folder per la config
<vituccio> cristian
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, che formato l'hai fatto l'archivio?
<vituccio> il problema persiste
<LoZioNe> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ext4 per home e root + swap
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, intendo la partizione condivisa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, ah aspè, ma tu le  hai fatte puntare proprio su windows??
<LoZioNe> non sono una partizione condivisa,ho modificato il file Fstab e all'avvio monta tutte le partizioni
<LoZioNe> esatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, io credo di farne un'altra partizione a parte condivisa e far puntare lì sia quielle di windows che quelle di linux
<LoZioNe> beh,io ho fatto così perchè mi sembrava la cosa più veloce
<LoZioNe> se salvo un file in Immagini lo ritrovo sia sotto win che sotto Linux
<LoZioNe> in entrambe le direzioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, beh sì ma anche come dico io.. perché sia windows che linux punterebbe sulla stessa partizione condivisa, in più se formatti windows non perdi nulla..  non so, che dici? qual è meglio?
<LoZioNe> se dovessi formattare da Linux posso sempre salvarmi i dati intanto
<LoZioNe> poi le partizioni devi farle cmq
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, ok... e alla home di linux quanto dovrei dargli considerando che non ci salvo i dati?
<LoZioNe> credo un 40Gb siano sufficenti
<LoZioNe> poi dipende da come fai o hai le partizioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, 40gb??? no ma io la root la faccio separata.. la home la userei solo per le cartelle nascoste del tipo .folder dei programmi...
<LoZioNe> dipende da quanto hai gli/ l'harddisk
<TaNiNoLaRRoTiNo> byez
<LoZioNe> AlcoLeVecchiPens, http://postimg.org/image/i2ln6a1wn/b1d27bf5/
<LoZioNe> questo è come sono partizionato io
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, va beh graize.. sentic'è una gida per fare i link simbolici e il montaaggio dei dischi all'avvio?
<LoZioNe> usi Ubuntu?
<LoZioNe> perchè io da Kubuntu posso scegliere i percorsi dalle Impostazioni
<LoZioNe> per i dischi comunque devi editare il file Fstab
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> scusa ma perché 300 gb alla home hai dato?? i dati da linux, mttendoli nelle cartelle non finiscono su quella di windows?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, xubuntu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi piace XFCE
<LoZioNe> beh...spazio come vedi non me ne manca ;)
<LoZioNe> sono stato largo
<LoZioNe> al max con GParted ripartiziono se mai dovessi avere problemi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, infatti hai usato solo pochi MB perchè quando metti la robba lì da linux finisce su quella di windows giusto?^
<LoZioNe> estaato
<LoZioNe> Linux cmq è il s.o. principale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non so io però mi sa che farò una partzione a parte e faccio puntare aqnche i file di windows lì
<LoZioNe> però facendo così mi sono "complicato meno" la vita
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> così quando formatto non perdo nulla
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, sì infatti è comodo.... grazie
<LoZioNe> installato win e pulito da tutto
<LoZioNe> installato linux e editato fstab
<LoZioNe> fai puntare tutto su win come cartelle e hai già fatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, ok grazie.. infatti forse ora che ci penso farei come te solo perché altrimenti non saprei qunto spazio dare a winfdows poi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè grazie, faccio così
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, il fstab è facile da editare?
<LoZioNe> posta un'immagine di GParted
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non sono da quel pc
<LoZioNe> si ci sono diverse guide su come editarlo,ovviamente devi essere sicuro su cosa stai facendo o rischi di impallare il tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, in modo irreversibile?
<LoZioNe> dipende da cosa sbagli...
<LoZioNe> comunque in genere non è complicato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok sto leggendo qualcosa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> bah c'è da vedere con calma
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vabbè grazie
<LoZioNe> AlcoLeVecchiPens,fidati,sembra difficile,in realtà è molto semplice se hai tutti i pergorsi giusti
<LoZioNe> *percorsi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> LoZioNe, il danno più grande che posso fare qual è?
<LoZioNe> che ti dia un errore all'avvio del s.o.
<LoZioNe> potrebbe avviarsi lo stesso come no se hai incasinato tutto
<LoZioNe> cmq.nulla di impossibile
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok grazie, ora vado ciao
<LoZioNe> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<LoZioNe> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao LoZioNe
<LoZioNe> glpiana, ascolta ma con i driver open Nvidia come devo settare per avere l'immagine di grub?Ho provato anche con Grub Customizer e non riesco a visualizzarla
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Perchè all' avvio di ubuntu mi dice: L'unità disco per /tmp non è ancora pronta o non è presente
<epizefiri> Buongiorno, ho un thinkpad t410. Vorrei trasformarlo in un Access Point per il mio Android. Sto usando la funzione interna di hotspot di ubuntu 13.10 ma sembra non funzionare.
<Andreone> Come risolvo ?
<Andreone> L' unità disco per /tmp  non è ancora pronta o non è presente
<Andreone> Attendere oppure premere Sper omettere il mount o M per ripristinare manualmente
<Andreone> *Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per ripristinare manualmente
<Cronos900> Ciao a tutti conoscete qualche notifier per irssi carino da usare? grazie!
<sshl> buonasera a tutti
<Cronos900> Ciao a tutti conoscete qualche notifier per irssi carino da usare? grazie!
<krabador> Cronos900, puoi chiedere direttamente in #irssi
<krabador> qui in freenode
<Cronos900> krabador: grazie
<krabador> Cronos900, prova a chiedere se in #ubuntu-it-chat ci sono irssi users
<davide2> chi c'è
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> come mai appena avvio cheese
<Andreone> la webcam appare capovolta ?
<LoZioNe> Andreone,prova a vedere qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=537510&p=4204637&hilit=cheese+immagine+capovolta#p4204637
<davide2> per creare un lanciatore da mettere sul desktop, come faccio
<verdegiac> salve, ho provato a fare dowload della 12.4 italiana ma non si scarica nienete. Sapete dirmi perchè? Grazie
<LoZioNe> verdegiac, da dove hai provato a scaricare?
<verdegiac> da qua http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<LoZioNe> download normale o torrent?
<verdegiac> LoZioNe, potrebbe essere che nn mi scarica perchè utilizzo una vecchia versione di Ubuntu e Firefox? Ho la 9.04 ...
<verdegiac> ho usato la normale
<LoZioNe> se clicco il DL normale a me parte subito
<LoZioNe> anche le altre versioni partono
<verdegiac> a me invece nn parte dal portatile. Vorrei aggiornare la vecchia 9.04 con la 12.04. Dal fisso invece mi scarica ma ho la 13.04
<LoZioNe> verdegiac,adesso non ricordo bene,ma mi sembra che la 9.04 non è più supportata da tempo
<LoZioNe> potresti scaricarti la .iso dalfisso e installarla su usb e fare l'aggiornamento da li
<verdegiac> LoZioNe, si è vero non è supportata. Pensavo di fare come dici. Ma sai se aggiornare dalla 9.04 alla 12.04 sul portatile (ASUS) può dare problemi?
<LoZioNe> teoricamente si
<LoZioNe> io ti cosiglerei di salvarti la tua Home se hai dati importanti e procedere con un'installazione pulita
<verdegiac> acc... dove trovo soluzioni?
<LoZioNe> valuta anche il tuo pc se supporta la 13.10
<verdegiac> ho un PC un po' vecchiotto per questo pensavo alla 12.04
<LoZioNe> mmm...allora il mio consiglio è di passare a qualche distro più leggera
<LoZioNe> qua per salvare la home intanto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=575964&p=4547578&hilit=salvare+la+home#p4547578
<LoZioNe> qua invece un mega post dove valutare quale distribuzione ti conviene in base al tuo pc http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=479008
<LoZioNe> verdegiac,hai le specifiche del pc?
<verdegiac> Ho un ASUS F5SL del 2009, con CPU CORE2 T5750 Intel e scheda ATI Radeon HD347, pensavo di installare la 12.04 perchè ha una assistenza di 5 anni...
<LoZioNe> il pc è valido,quanta ram installata?
<LoZioNe> se vuoi essere tranquillo la 12.04 è ottima
<verdegiac> mi pare 3 GB di RAM... ma non ricordo bene
<LoZioNe> si dai ci stà
<LoZioNe> verdegiac, in ogni caso prima seguiti il link che ti ho postato per salvarti la Home così non perdi nulla.Poi parti con l'install della 12.04
<verdegiac> allora mi copio la Home e reisntallo da zero... spero di non far casino con la partizione, che voglio mantnere anche XP che mi serve per fare video. Grazie mille per l'aiuto.
<LoZioNe> per la partizione la puoi vedere tranquillamente con Parted o anche dal gestore dischi (mi pare)
<LoZioNe> una volta che sai che (ipotesi) SDB1 è la home non la tocchi
<LoZioNe> verdegiac,cmq. anche il supporto per xp è finito ;)
<verdegiac> Lo so che XP è insupportato!! :-) Ma per non passare ad altri Win e poter fare video utilizzerò Ubuntu per la rete e tutto il resto e XP off-line per i video..
<verdegiac> Se Ubuntu avesse un buon programma di montaggio video sarebbe perfetto!!
<LoZioNe> se ti può interessare c'è la suite di Ubuntu Studio (in caso non la conoscessi)
<verdegiac> Non conosco Ubuntu Studio, ci darò un'occhiata.
<LoZioNe> verdegiac, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-studio
<verdegiac> loZioNe, scusa nn capisco. Devo comunque installare prima un Ubuntu e poi Ubuntu Studio o basta da solo??
<trustythar> uno solo verdegiac
<trustythar> ubuntu stuio
<LoZioNe> verdegiac, alla fine Ubuntu Studio non è altro che Ubuntu con programmi specifici per audio e video
<verdegiac> OK capito, ma ha la stessa assistenza e scadenza di un 12.04, o di altre versioni?
<LoZioNe> sempre uguale
<LoZioNe> verdegiac,http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<verdegiac> e allora posso provare ad installare direttamente Lo Studio. Grazie!
<LoZioNe> ;)
<verdegiac> ciao e ancora grazie!!
<LoZioNe> ciao alla prox
<camote> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> ciao
<camote> come scarico adobe flash?
<manzip> problemi tra tastiera bluetooth e librerie sdl.
<LoZioNe> camote, da terminale dai: update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<manzip> qualcuno ha esperienze in merito o idee/proposte?
<LoZioNe> manzip, sincero non conosco...
<manzip> LoZioNe, ok. grazie comunque (male male uso tradionale usb e risolvo)
<LoZioNe> manzip, prova a vedere sul Forum, mi sembra sia un'argomento trattato
<manzip> LoZioNe, ok. ancora grazie. guardo subito. :-)
<camote> LoZioNe: grazie, appena finisco l'aggiornamento provo
<LoZioNe> ^^
<camote> LoZioNe: mi da comando non trovato :(
<LoZioNe> sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --instal
<akis24> sera
<LoZioNe> ciao akis24
<camote> LoZioNe: nemmeno stavolta...
<LoZioNe> asp
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<LoZioNe> camonte,va adesso?
<manzip> LoZioNe, ho guardato nel forum ma non c'è niente di specifico tra tastiera bluetooth e librerie sdl
<camote> LoZioNe: ok andata :) devo fare qualche aggiornamento perchè funzioni? Ora non carica i video di youtube
<LoZioNe> manzip, non so se risolvi qualcosa,cmq ho trovato questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=517761&hilit=Cerca+tastiera+bluetooth+nel+forum...
<LoZioNe> camote, sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install e dovrebbe andare
<manzip> LoZioNe, ok. grazie. ora leggo...
<camote> LoZioNe: acc di nuovo comando non trovato
<LoZioNe> camote, strano...
<LoZioNe> usi FFox?
<camote> LoZioNe: si
<manzip> LoZioNe, non era il mio problema. Ad ogni modo, grazie per ora. Alla prossima
<LoZioNe> camote, apri il Gestore dei pacchetti che vediamo da li
<LoZioNe> nel campo di ricerca scrivi flash e incolonnali per installati
<LoZioNe> camote, ci sei?
<camote> LoZioNe: si il pc è lento
<camote> LoZioNe: il gestore dei pacchetti Muon?
<LoZioNe> si
<camote> LoZioNe: ok aperto
<LoZioNe> nel campo di ricerca scrivi flash e dimmi cosa viene fuori come "installati"
<giusgari> amd athlon 64 xp mediacenter . Ho appena installato ubunto 13.10. dopo l'installazione ho riavviato e dopo il successivo riavvio con ubunto il desktop è solamente colorato ma nient'altro. Cosa ho sbagliato ' Grazie
<LoZioNe> giusgari, non ho capito....manca la barra del menù?
<camote> di installati ci sono: flashplugin-installer, usb-modeswitch-data u usb-modeswitch
<camote> LoZioNe: la linea precedente
<LoZioNe> camote, i pacchetti sono corretti
<giusgari> si manca la barra del menù. Cpsa possa fare ? in precedenza avevo installato Ubunto  e mi dava lo stesso problema, così, visto che non sono pratico, ho rinunciato, ma ora sarei deciso aprovare per poi migrare totalmente in Ubunto. grazie
<camote> LoZioNe: non manca niente?
<LoZioNe> no
<LoZioNe> giusgari,immagino hai installato Unity (quello con la barra laterale a SX)
<LoZioNe> camote, prova a selezionarli per la re-installazione
<giusgari> Non lo so, ho scaricato quello per il mio processore dalla pagina web !!!
<LoZioNe> giusgari, posta il risultato di: lsb_release -dc
<giusgari> Gentilissimo LoZione, io non so dove trovare il risultato di: lsb_release -dc, mi puoi spiegare dove trovarlo ? scusa
<LoZioNe> apri un Terminale e copia il codice che ti ho dato seguito da invio,copia la risposta e postala qua
<giusgari> Cosa vuol dire apri un terminale ? puoi ridere ...
<LoZioNe> ^^
<LoZioNe> dovresti avere un Cerca tipo Win per trovare programmi installati documenti ecc...
<LoZioNe> o hai una barra laterale scorrevole a sx
<LoZioNe> oppure potresti avere un menù stile win in basso a sx
<giusgari> Ora sono su XP perché Ubunto non funziona, ho lanciato la ricerca su c:, va bene ?
<LoZioNe> _._
<akis24> ciao LoZioNe .. non avevo letto
<LoZioNe> giusgari, la .iso del cd l'hai salvata su xp?
<LoZioNe> akis24,tranquillo
<giusgari> ho installato scaricando su XP, poi ho lanciato wubi.exe
<LoZioNe> a ok...
<LoZioNe> allora è un'altra cosa
<giusgari> che cosa ?
<LoZioNe> pensavo che Linux fosse installato come altro sistema operativo in parallelo a xp
<LoZioNe> in pratica adesso è come se win "leggesse" Ubuntu come un programma
<giusgari> no non ancora, devo provare e poi non credo di aver capito bene come fare e spero che il mediacenter non dia problemi ... però quando accendo il PC mi chiede se partire con XP o Ubunto e dando invio a Ubunto questo rimane praticamente muto senza barra e senza la freccia del mouse
<LoZioNe> allora eviedentemente qualcosa nell'installazione non è andata a buon fine....
<giusgari> Rifaccio ?
<LoZioNe> giusgari, il mio consiglio sarebbe di disinstallare Ubuntu,e reinstallarlo seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<LoZioNe> in caso di problemi puoi chiedere tranquillamente qua
<LoZioNe> giusgari, l'hard disk da quanto è?
<giusgari> Grazie, ci provo e poi Ti riferisco. A domani e ancora grazie.
<franco> Salve ho installato Ubuntu 12.4 su un HP Mini 2133 vorrei sapere come fare per utilizzare la telecamera incorporata per fare delle foto, dalle impostazioni di Skype vedo che la telecamera è CNF 7070  /dev/video 0, quale installazione debbo installare?
<camote> LoZioNe: ho dovuto riavviare il pc. fatta la reinstallazione ma dopo il riavvio torna a chiedermi di installare l'ultima versione di adobe flash
<camote> LoZioNe: sei ancora qui?
<LoZioNe> ero a cena
<camote> LoZioNe: posso disturbarti?
<LoZioNe> si
<camote> LoZioNe: avevo riavviato il pc
<LoZioNe> adesso come pacchetti installati hai qualcosa?
<camote> LoZioNe: continua a chiedermi l'ultima versione di adobe flash
<LoZioNe> ma come pacchetti installati cos'hai?
<camote> LoZioNe: si avewvo reinstallato come mi avevi detto, poi ho rifatto un apgrade
<LoZioNe> che pacchetti ci sono installati?
<camote> LoZioNe: gli stessi 3 di prima
<camote> LoZioNe: flashplugin-installer, usb-modeswitch-data u usb-modeswitch
<camote> LoZioNe: avevo provato a ridare il comando  sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install ma continua a dire non trovato
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<LoZioNe> poi dai apt-get autoremove
<LoZioNe> così rimuoviamo tutto
<camote> LoZioNe: non era installato nessuno di quei pacchetti
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get remove --purge  flashplugin
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<LoZioNe> almeno siamo sicuri che non ci sia nulla che non quadra
<camote> LoZioNe: ok fatto
<LoZioNe> riapri il gestore dei pacchetti
<camote> LoZioNe: fatto
<LoZioNe> cerca: flashplugin-installer
<LoZioNe> e selezionalo per l'installazione
<camote> LoZioNe: trovati sono 2 (downloader e installer)
<LoZioNe> idem per usb-modeswitch-data e usb-modeswitch
<LoZioNe> installer
<LoZioNe> dovresti avere selezionate solo quelle 2 voci che ti ho elencato
<LoZioNe> scusa...le voci devono essere 3 in tutto
<LoZioNe>  flashplugin-installer , usb-modeswitch-data e usb-modeswitch
<LoZioNe> camote, ok?
<camote> LoZioNe: scrivendo solo flashplugin compaiono tre voci: downloader, installer e nonfree-extrasound
<camote> LoZioNe: le altre modeswitch non ci sono
<LoZioNe> scrivi solo flash
<camote> LoZioNe: usb modeswitch e modeswitch-data sono già installate
<LoZioNe> sono 3 voci adesso?
<camote> LoZioNe: cscrivendo solo flash quelle installate sono queste due ma l'elencon sarà di almeno 80 voci
<LoZioNe> si ok...l'elenco non c'entra
<LoZioNe> cerca ancora  flashplugin-installer e marcalo per l'installazione
<camote> LoZioNe: fatto
<LoZioNe> applica modifiche,metti la psw e prova ad aprire un video flash
<camote> LoZioNe: fatto tutto...ma continua a chiederlo
<LoZioNe> mmm...
<camote> non è che sia necessario riavvia ffox?
<LoZioNe> flash è un pò rognoso a volte...avevo avuto anche io parecchi problemi con lui
<LoZioNe> no
<LoZioNe> apri una finestra vuota nel browser e nella barra degli indirizzi copiaci about:plugins e dai invio
<LoZioNe> posta il risultato
<camote> LoZioNe: grazie per l'aiuto ma ora devo andare, riproverò domani
<LoZioNe> ok de nada
<LoZioNe> riproviamo domani
<camote> LoZioNe: grazie :)
<|gonzo|> il gnome disk analyzer in che pacchetto è?
<|gonzo|> trovato: baobab, bel nome
<Guest23195> ciao, ho un disco (wd500bevt) da 500 giga,Gparted me lo vede come disco da 2Tb non allocato e non riesco a farci nulla, lo butto ?Uso ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-25
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<KingArthur> Ciao a tutti!!!
<KingArthur> come posso configurare SendMail in modo da non dover aggiungere tutti i domini uno alla volta tra i Relay Domains (CR) per poter forwardare le email ai vari domini internet ?
<KingArthur> grazie mille
<KingArthur55> mi vedete ?
<KingArthur55> :)
<KingArthur55> come posso configurare SendMail in modo da non dover aggiungere tutti i domini uno alla volta tra i Relay Domains (CR) per poter forwardare le email ai vari domini internet ?
<jester-> KingArthur55: pare che la momento non c'è nessuno che mastica sendmail o mastica ma è impegnato
<KingArthur55> kk
<CDP> ciao chi può aiutarmi?
<CDP> ho installato tempo fa
<CDP> ubunto e windows su un vecchio pc
<CDP> ora vorrei resettare tutto e tenere solo ubuntu
<CDP> ma se lo faccio
<CDP> il pc non fa il loading del sistema operativo
<CDP> credo resti attivo il programma di scelta dei due sistemi oeprativi
<remix_tj> come hai installato ubuntu? da windows?
<CDP> all'avvio
<CDP> ma non avendo più alcuna funzione
<CDP> non prcede all'avio del sistema
<CDP> c'è un modo per risolvere?
<polissoIII> giorno
<polissoIII> ho un problema con ubuntu center
<polissoIII> non riesco a scaricare niente
<polissoIII> mi potete aiutare?
<polissoIII> mi da questo errore
<polissoIII> Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<akis24> polissoIII: prova a cambiare server
<polissoIII> mi puoi aiutare, in definitiva non sono tanto bravo, anzi per niente
<davide2> cdp: usa gparted e cancella la partizione ntfs di windows
<akis24> polissoIII: hai synaptic installato ?
<polissoIII> guardo
<polissoIII> non c'è l'ho
<akis24> polissoIII:  apri il terminale
<polissoIII> fatto
<akis24> polissoIII:  copia questo comando  sudo software-properties-gtk   scrivi la password anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<polissoIII> ok
<akis24> polissoIII: hai una finestra aperta giusto ?
<polissoIII> si
<akis24> polissoIII: in basso " scaricare da  "  hai un menu a tendina tramite la freccia
<polissoIII> sorgenti softwer
<polissoIII> si
<akis24> polissoIII:  selziona altro..  poi clicca su italia  e scegli fastbull o garr
<akis24> seleziona*
<polissoIII> ok fatto
<akis24> polissoIII:  quale hai impostato ?
<polissoIII> fastbull
<polissoIII> chiudo?
<akis24> polissoIII:  chiudi la finestra e riprova  a aggiornare o scaricare quello che ti serve
<akis24> polissoIII: anzi sempre da terminale dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> polissoIII:  e poi provi da software center
<KingArthur55> ho risolto ciao belli!
<polissoIII> ok grazie
<polissoIII> tantissimo
<polissoIII> funziona
<akis24> di nulla
<davide2> dove trovo immagine iso del mac os
<krabador> davide2, non qui
<mauy> ciao ho compratu un ssd da 60 gb volevo clonare il mio disco fisso da 500gb (che ha maeno di 60gb occupati) sull'ssd poi formattare il disco da 500 e tenerlo come archivio.... conoscete un software che mi consenta di clonare il mio hdd su un disco piu piccolo?
<MinaVagante> ciao a tutti
<MinaVagante> problema con dolphin, cioè questo: volevo rinominare un file musicale ma dopo aver cancellato il nome vecchio per sbaglio ho dato inivio.....è scomparso......come lo ritrovo??
<MinaVagante> c'è qualcuno??
<mauy> devo clonare il mio hdd per sostituirlo con un ssd piu piccolo come faccio?
<mauy> jester-, devo clonare il mio hdd per sostituirlo con un ssd piu piccolo come faccio?
<mauy> devo clonare il mio hdd per sostituirlo con un ssd piu piccolo come faccio?
<mauy> devo clonare il mio hdd per sostituirlo con un ssd piu piccolo come faccio?
<wadzi> clonezilla
<krabador> !chat | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> mauy, /join #clonezilla
<mauy> scusate ma clonezilla no n mi fa fare l'immagine da un disco piu grande a un disco piu picco lo ho provato
<wadzi> mauy, vai a ubuntu-it-chat
<wadzi> mauy vai su ubuntu-it-chat e vedi qua: http://www.tomshw.it/forum/hard-disk-ssd-e-raid/253469-clonare-un-hdd-su-un-ssd.html
<jester-> mauy: il contenuto del piu grande non è che supera la capacità del piu piccolo?
<mauy> no ho occupati in totale 20 gb e l'ssd e da 60
<jester-> mauy: ssd partizionato?
<mauy> jester-: no ssd nuovo
<antonisanna> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<wadzi> !domanda |antonisanna
<ubot-it> antonisanna: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<antonisanna> non riesco a modificare la password perchè non mi riconosce quella attuale-grazie
<wadzi> hai provato da root?
<wadzi> che distro stai usando?
<antonisanna> distro?
<wadzi> distribuzione linux
<wadzi> cosa stai usando
<antonisanna> ubuntu
<wadzi> che versione?
<wadzi> | password
<antonisanna> 12.04 LTS
<wadzi> guarda qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<antonisanna> specifico devo scaricare un software e mi chiede di autenticarmi
<wadzi> e non ti ricordi la password?
<wadzi> entri come utente normale?
<antonisanna> si ma non la riconosce
<antonisanna> mi dice che org.fredesktop.account...
<wadzi> si vede che la digiti male non è che sei con i tasti del maiuscolo?
<antonisanna> sta creando problemi
<antonisanna> no
<antonisanna> all'accensione la accetta
<wadzi> leggi il link che ti ho inviato
<antonisanna> grazie
<wadzi> niente
<antonisanna> senti per avviare in modalità ripristino?
<wadzi> all'avvio
<wadzi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino#Modalit.2BAOA_di_ripristino
<wadzi> guarda là
<antonisanna> ci provo grazie sono un neo utente si vede?
<antonisanna> grazie ancora
<antonisanna> mi riconosce la pass nel portachiavi di accesso ma non quando mi devo autenticare per effettuare operazioni
<antonisanna> account utente ho messo nessuna pass
<luca_> ciao, come posso fare per collegare un wifi wireless usb adapter D-link DKT-810 ? dove posso trovar eil drivere x lubuntu ?
<antonisanna> mi riconosce il portachiavi di accesso ma digitando la stessa pass nonnme la riconosce quando mi chiede di autenticarmi
<antonisanna> nelle ozioni di accesso ho digitato nessuna pass
<antonisanna> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ciottitommaso> salve ho un problema con l aggiornamento ad ubuntu 12.4
<gianfro> salve a tutti, ho scaricato ubuntu (per la comunità) ma è privo di icona ubuntu e quando cerco di aprirlo mi appare una finestra che dice: impossibile aprire il file precise-desktop-i386.iso. Qualcuno può darmi qualche suggerimento per poterlo installare?
<gianfro> grazie!
<Rebecca92> salve, qualcuno ha provato firefox 29 ?
<jester-> di serie è il 28
<Rebecca92> jester-, questo lo so :D volevo provare la beta, ma non lo trovo packettizzata in deb
<jester-> di solito sul sito passano i binari dentro a una cartella
<jester-> da li lo lanci
<Rebecca92> ho trovato un tar sul sito di ff , ma non parte . stranamente funziona la nightly 31 :D
<jester-> robba beta yè
<Rebecca92> strano che non parta la beta e la nightly s' , non trovi ?
<Rebecca92> uhm, sono su quello di supporto :D sorry
<Fres> salve, avrei bisogno di supporto
<jester-> Fres: dica
<Fres> oggi ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ma la chicciola e altri come la parentesi graffa non vanno anche se ho settato la tastiera in italiano
<jester-> Fres: sicuro che italiano qwerty?
<Fres> si si italiana
<jester-> Fres: hai fatto apply whide?
<Fres> sono un noob, quindi non penso >(
<jester-> controlla nelle impostazioni
<Fres> ho tutti i simboli sballati
<jester-> che mi sa che hai ancora la inglese
<Fres> la @ sopra il due
<jester-> Fres: apri un terminale
<Fres> ok fatto
<jester-> e dai loadkeys it
<Fres> Impossibile ottenere un descrittore di file che si riferisce alla console
<jester-> Fres: la  lingua italiana è installata e la tastiera pure?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<jester-> se non hai una tastiera strana è questione di setup
<Fres> ho un portatile normale ora guardo
<Fres> sembra tutto ok..
<Fres> lingua menu e finestre italiano e in alto mi mette IT per la tastiera
<akis24> sera
<Fres> nessuno_
<lioko> perdo la garanzia se installo ubuntu sul mio  PC?
<lioko> allora?
<akis24> lioko: ovvio se sostituisci il sistema operativo si
<lioko> se lo affianco
<lioko> ?
<akis24> lioko:  non saprei dirti
<lioko> non so che fare
<Fres> qualcuno sa come risolvere il fatto di avere nella tastiera tutti i simboli sbagliati nonostante abbia la tastiera in italiano_
<Guest77731> ciao a tutti! Sono un "novizio" di ubuntu, quindi non so ancora usare il terminale, per ora so solo installare i programmi con l'utilizzo del suddetto, all'avvio di steam, mi è uscito questo codice d'errore " Steam needs to install these additional packages:  	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, libc6:i386 [sudo] password for luigi: " cosa devo fare?
<Guest77731> quacuno mi può aiutare?
<FRanca54> ciaoo
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao!
<mibofra> oi
<Valgio63> miiii, ragazzo, sei stato vacante ultimamente! Trovato niente su quel mio problemino?
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti esiste un programma per ubuntu che permette di recuperare le password da archivi rar e zip protetti?
<Valgio63> knaigerchrome1, qualcosa mi pareva di aver trovato per Windows, forse ce l'ho al lavoro,per Ubuntu non so.
<knaigerchrome1> perchè ho un archivio zip di cui non ricordo la passw e non mi riesce decomprimerlo
<Valgio63> knaigerchrome1, certo, ci ero arrivato! Te l'ho detto forse ho qualcosa al lavoro, ma fino a domani....niet. Oramai sono un vecchietto e la mente mi falla un po'....ogni tanto!
<knaigerchrome1> ok semmai ci risentiamo domani grazie mille
<Valgio63> knaigerchrome1, figurati, se non mi vedi dalle 21.00  in poi vuol dire che non ho trovato niente! Casomai sento anche un mio collega.
<Valgio63> mibofra, allora ragazzaccio, che fai di bello?
<knaigerchrome1> ok grazie ancora
<mibofra> !chat Valgio63
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat Valgio63'
<B1z2aRr0n3> buonasera a tutti. sarei alla ricerca di un buon ricevitore dvb.tv usb per linux. con ottima ricezione.
<B1z2aRr0n3> starei optando per un Trekstor DVBT-Stick Terres 2, ho letto che è riconoscibile da kernel recenti e ha una ottima ricezione, qualcuno ha avuto esperienza con un dispositivo smile?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-26
<akis24> giorno
<pac_> Buongiorno ho cambiato pc, ho messo su kubuntu 11.10 tutto bene tranne che ancora per quella multifunzione brother. Ho installato i driver da ubuntu software center come fatto nelle altre installazioni, la stampante va ma lo scanner non viene riconosciuto. Avete dei suggerimenti? Allego immagine dei drivers Unknownimagebin.org/301857
<pac_> ops http://imagebin.org/301857
<super> ciao
<super> come posso fammi madare casa ubuntu
<paulobtc> ciao
<paulobtc> Che differenza c'è fra [ export PATH=${JAVA_HOME}/bin ] e [ export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH ] ?
<paulobtc> sto editando /etc/profile.d/java.sh, quale istruzione è meglio usare per variabili ambiente valide per tutti gli utenti?
<ExPBoy> paulobtc, questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu non per la programmazione java
<paulobtc> si ma le variabili ambiente sono di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> si ma qui non si da supporto alla programmazione
<ExPBoy> prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<paulobtc> Expboy non importa, le provo tutte e due e sto a vedere, era solo per capire se la Variabile $PATH nella directory 7etc/profile poteva influenzare qualche altra impostazione con lo stesso nome $PATH....
<paulobtc> ExPBoy grazie lo stesso, buona giornata :)
<MinaVagante> ciao a tutti....
<MinaVagante> per favore mi date il nome del pacchetto esatto per i drivers della scheda video ibrida? con driver NON proprietari
<MinaVagante> ho kubuntu 13.10
<MinaVagante> welà...ci siete?
<MinaVagante> :/
<krabador> MinaVagante, che cosa intendi
<MinaVagante> che devo installare i drivers per la sch video....
<MinaVagante> solo che dal wiki nn posso farlo
<MinaVagante> perchè non ho programmi per la gestione dei pacchetti e se clicco sul link non riesco a installare
<krabador> il driver non proprietario è quello che sta già funzionando
<MinaVagante> io nn ho mai installato nulla su kubuntu non credo di aver drivers
<MinaVagante> io intendo il bubumba o come si chiama lui :D
<MinaVagante> bubumba? babumba?
<MinaVagante> quello li
<krabador> !graficaibrida | MinaVagante
<ubot-it> MinaVagante: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<MinaVagante> krabador:  eh...te l'ho gia detto....non posso farlo da li
<MinaVagante> se x cortesia potresti postarmi il nome del pacchetto da installare tramite konsole è meglio
<MinaVagante> è sudo apt-get install....??? cosa?
<MinaVagante> se nn ti scoccia troppo krabador ....
<krabador> ti dai una calmata?
<MinaVagante> a me??
<krabador> inquadra prima che quello che vuoi fare , funziona soltanto con il driver proprietario
<krabador> se vuoi usare il driver NON proprietario, è praticamente quello che già stai usando
<MinaVagante> prima l'avevo installata con bumblebe e funzionava perfettamente, poi ho dovuto formattare e ora son senza......con drivers prorpietario non rischio perchè una volta successe un casino del diavolo dopo l'installazione...credo che non lo regge il mio pc o non so cosa ma meglio di no
<MinaVagante> mi ricordo che akis24 o altro utente mi dettero il nome del pacchetto del "bomba" (credo che sia bumblebe) e andò tutto benissimo
<MinaVagante> nn so krabador ....dimmi te che devo fare e io eseguo...grazie!
<krabador> MinaVagante, sono io che ti chiedo cosa vuoi fare, visto che hai chiesto espressamente un set up per "driver NON proprietari "
<MinaVagante> non lo so krabador....vedevo ora nel wiki che c'è stato un aggiornamento e che ora è obbligatorio installare driver 319, per cui va bene....installo come deve essere fatto ma per favore dammi la stringa esatta perchè purtroppo non posso farlo io
<LoZioNe> buonsalve a tutti
<MinaVagante> ciao LoZioNe
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<krabador> MinaVagante, poi riavvia
<MinaVagante> ok grazie
<LoZioNe> krabador,sono riuscito a risolvere il problema della schermata del loader di linux ma non quella del immagine del Grub ;) in pratica sono a 90% di perfezione su Linux ^^
<Guest29428> ho installato steam, e all'avvio mi si apre il terminale con scritto Steam needs to install these additional packages:  	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, libc6:i386 [sudo] password for luigi:  Cosa devo fare?
<krabador> inserisci la password e fagli installare queste librerie
<LoZioNe> Guest29428, oppure cerca quei pacchetti dal gestore pacchetti
<Guest29428> non riesco a digitare dentro il messaggio che mi spunta all'avvio LoZioNe (scusa la mia ignoranza ma sono nuovo di linux)
<krabador> "dentro il messaggio che mi spunta all'avvio"?
<krabador> spiegati
<LoZioNe> Guest29428,non è che non riesci a digitare,se scrivi la tua psw e dai invio vedrai che parte
<LoZioNe> semplicemente non si vede
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest29428
<ubot-it> Guest29428: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest29428> ok, grazie per l'informazione (veramente, scusa ancora per l'ignoranza, ma ho installato linux da 1 ora e non so ancora come muovermi guarderò qualche guida) ciao e grazie ancora!
<glpiana> ola
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Come installare il motore GTK+ <<adwaita>> ?
<Andreone> motore di temi
<aladino> ciao..
<Andreone> ciao
<aladino> volevo delle informazioni se qualcuno puo' rispondere
<aladino> voglio scaricare ubuntu.. (ho appena votato il logo)... e volevo sapere se devo scaricare anche linux
<Andreone> Ubuntu è linux
<aladino> iniltre ho un sito che prima avere l'hosting come microsoft e come linux..   ora ho solo microsoft.. se devo aggiornarlo a linux per vederlo.. se tolgo microsoft come sistema operativo.. e inoltre se qualcuno che sa come gestire un sito..potesse aiutarmi anche a..migliorarlo..
<aladino> quindi.. quando leggo scaricare linux o ubuntu.. è la stessa cosa'
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<aladino> ok.. poi ho letto che c'è una versione che assomiglia a windows 7... come funziona'
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<aladino> nel sito ho un link ad una chat che mi misero anni fa.... funziona con java... funziona lo stesso.. se tolgo windows come sistema operativo?
<krabador> se installi correttamente java, si
<aladino> che differenza c'è a scaricare il sistema a 32 bit oppure 64 bit?.. come faccio a sapere quale dovrei scaricare??
<krabador> aladino , in base alla CPU
<krabador> se è a 64 bit è consigliabile la 64
<aladino> e dove lo vedo se è a 64..?
<aladino> dove vado per leggere la cpu?
<aladino> scusate... ma quello che per voi è semplice.. per me.. non tanto..
<krabador> aladino, che OS stai usando adesso?
<aladino> windows xp..
<aladino> ma ho anche un portatile che ha windows 7... anche li dovrei istallare ubuntu
<krabador> vai in gestione periferiche
<krabador> e vedi che CPU hai
<krabador> quanti anni ha il PC?
<aladino> 4..5.. anni
<akis24> aladino:  Fai clic sul pulsante Start, fai clic con il pulsante destro del mouse su Risorse del computer, quindi scegli Proprietà.
<akis24> aladino: Se la dicitura "x64 Edition" compare in Sistema, significa che è installata la versione a 64 bit di Windows XP.
<akis24> aladino:  Se nell'elenco Sistema non compare "x64 Edition", quella installata è la versione di Windows XP a 32 bit.
<akis24> aladino: se usi gogol trovi tutte le info che vuoi
<aladino> dice.. SISTEMA MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP - PROFESSIONAL - VERSIONE 2002 - SERVICE PACK 3.... POI..SOTTO.. AMD SEMPRON (tm) PROCESSOR LE 1250 - 2.21 GHZ 896 MB DI RAM
<aladino> QUINDI DOVREBBE ESSERE A 32 BIT?
<akis24> si aladino
<akis24> togli il maiuscolo ...
<aladino> ok... scusa
<aladino> era per mostrare meglio
<aladino> quindi scarico la 32 bit.. grazie.. provo ora
<aladino> se ho problemi..scrivo qui
<akis24> va bene
<akis24> !download | aladino
<ubot-it> aladino: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<aladino> c'è da dare l'assenso a scaricare con..TORRENT... scarica prima?.. ??   cosa è?
<aladino> sono gia' sul downloads del .org
<akis24> aladino: scarica come preferisci i torrent è uno dei modi per scaricare se hai un programma per gestione dei torrent tipo uget
<aladino> se lo spunto... e non c'è...  non succede niente..
<akis24> non succede nulla  aladino  non parte il download
<aladino> ok.. caso mai riparto
<akis24> !chat | aladino
<ubot-it> aladino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aladino> non ho capito.. devo cambiare chat?
<akis24> aladino: se ti servono info entra in #ubuntu-it-chat  questo canale è dedicato al supporto a ubuntu
<aladino> ok
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<CaRlitos83> salve
<pindol> ho un lettore mp3 sandisk sansa clip+ che non posso montare su ubuntu 13/04 "Impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP «[usb:001,011]" mentre su un altro ps con montato ubuntu 12/04 riesco a montarlo ,perche? qualche soluzione?
<pindol> ho un lettore mp3 sandisk sansa clip+ che non posso montare su ubuntu 13/04 "Impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP «[usb:001,011]" mentre su un altro pc con montato ubuntu 12/04 riesco a montarlo ,perche? qualche soluzione?
<akis24> pindol:  da terminale dai   mtp-detect   e vedi che risponde
<lolloboss> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 64 bit su un pc del 2003
<iobuntu> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 13.10
<iobuntu> non mi rileva le reti wifi
<l00l> ciao
<l00l> chi mi puo aiutare con anope services
<l00l> ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | l00l
<ubot-it> l00l: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<l00l> va bene
<l00l> ho un os centos
<l00l> su WM
<l00l> cio intallato anope solo che anope non me lo starta
<l00l> visto che mi dice che non devo essere root per startalo
<l00l> ora io non riesco ad aggiungere un nuovo account è un nome utente
<enzotib> l00l, e che c'entra Ubuntu?
<l00l> che niente era lunica atlernativa visto che su centos nn me fa joina
<l00l> lol
<enzotib> !chat | l00l
<ubot-it> l00l: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<l00l> non devo chattare ho bisogno di aiuto
<enzotib> l00l, non importa, lì puoi chiedere anche aiuto su cose che non riguardano ubuntu, qui no
<l00l> non rispondono
<l00l> vabe
<pindol> sera a tutti
<pindol> ho un lettore mp3 sandisk sansa clip+ che non posso montare su ubuntu 13/04 "Impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP «[usb:001,011]" mentre su un altro pc con montato ubuntu 12/04 riesco a montarlo ,perche? qualche soluzione?
<Johnny-B-good> pindol: che dispositivo e' esattamente?
<pindol> Johnny-B-good, lettore mp3 della sandisk nome: sansa clip+
<enzotib> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (saucy), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<enzotib> !info mtpfs
<ubot-it> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-4.1 (saucy), package size 17 kB, installed size 74 kB
<enzotib> !info mtp-tools
<ubot-it> mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2 (saucy), package size 41 kB, installed size 226 kB
<pindol> enzotib, è per me quello che hai scritto?
<enzotib> pindol, sì, probabile che qualcuno di quei pacchetti ti può essere utile, comincerei dall'ultimo
<akis24> sera
<pindol> enzotib, non so come si fa! mi dai il comando?
<enzotib> pindol, sudo apt-get install mtp-tools
<pindol> enzotib, grazie ora provo
<pindol> enzotib, con questo non cambia
<nameless> su ubuntu c'è un modo per accedere agli altri file system, come quello della partizione di windows ad esempio, da terminale? Perchè con il comando cd mi fa accedere solo al file system di ubuntu...
<enzotib> nameless, devi montarli
<nameless> ah ok, uso mkdir e poi posso accedervi dalla cartella creata giusto?
<enzotib> pindol, prova a cambiare porta usb
<enzotib> nameless, non basta mkdir
<pindol> enzotib, ok
<nameless> si ovviamente intendevo che poi li monto in quella cartella con il comando mount
<nameless> o manca qualcos'altro?
<pindol> enzotib, no uguale
<enzotib> nameless, no, non manca niente, puoi anche montarli semplicemente cliccandoci sopra da nautilus, che ti fa tutto lui, anche la creazione della dir
<Johnny-B-good> Ho sempre considerato Amarok la miglior interfaccia di gestione MTP, per compatibilita'
<nameless> ok grazie enzotib!
<pindol> enzotib, proviamo con gli altri comandi?
<enzotib> pindol, non saprei
<pindol> enzotib, info mtpfs?
<vice_> ciao, ubuntu 13.10x64 errore floppy: Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<krabador> vice_, hai il floppy disk , come device, nel pc?
<vice_> si
<vice_> quello classico
<krabador> c'è un floppy all'interno?
<vice_> si
<ghostjosh>  buona sera a tutti
<vice_> udisks --mount /dev/fd0  o provato ma niente
<vice_> ciao
<ghostjosh> E un paio di giorni che la mia ubuntu non mi legge le SD card
<ghostjosh> I syslog
<vice_> siamo arrivati al floppy
<ghostjosh> mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<ghostjosh> e non so più che fare
<vice_> visto un po su google non funziona...su ubuntu...
<cristian_c> ghostjosh, puoi postare tutto su pastebin?
<ghostjosh> certo
<ghostjosh> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/qKUs84Mg
<ghostjosh> mi appare per 3 volte di seguito
<cristian_c> ghostjosh, puoi postare tutto il risultato del comando, con comando annesso?
<ghostjosh> cristian_c: questo è il risultato di dd
<ghostjosh> http://pastebin.com/vfYt8SMX
<ghostjosh> Sto cercando di mettere su un'immagine
<Yaya_> come faccio ad usare bluetooth con ubuntu
<Yaya_> (è integrato nel portatile il dispositivo)
<Yaya_> ???
<Johnny-B-good> !bluetooth | Yaya_
<ubot-it> Yaya_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Yaya_> potrebbero fare come con windows dove mi basta premere un tasto per farlo funzionare
<Yaya_> Johnny-B-good: ho un problema...
<Yaya_> admin1@Aspire-5920G:~$ cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/ admin1@Aspire-5920G:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$ hcitool dev Devices: admin1@Aspire-5920G:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$
<Yaya_> non mi vede il dispositivo!
<Yaya_> impossibile perchè io con windows lo uso normalmente! ho pure il tasto sulla tastiera per attivarlo
<cristian_c> ghostjosh, dmsg non esiste come comando
<cristian_c> ghostjosh, ho i miei dubbi che quell'output sia vero
<Johnny-B-good> Yaya_: Non tutti i dispositivi vengono riconosciuti...
<Johnny-B-good> se guardi bene la guida che ho linkato, sono descritti tutti gli step da fare x appurarlo
<Yaya_> e quindi ? come risolvo?
<Yaya_> non dice nulla nel caso non lo vede
<Yaya_> semplicemente
<Yaya_> se in device non compare nulla
<Yaya_> significa che non lo riconosce...
<Yaya_> non esistono driver / patch o qualcosa che possa fare al caso mio?
<Johnny-B-good> se guardi le specifiche dul dispositivo puoi controllare..
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, sera
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ho ricavato 45 gb liberi dal mio disco,ho ubuntu 12 04,vorrei installare win per necessità(odin e android),che succede al grab?
<spartacus_72> grub*
<cristian_c> android?
<spartacus_72> mi serve odin per flashare,ho provato heimdall ma nn funziona
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, scusa, ma di quale dispositivo stai parlando?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, parlo di ubuntu 12 04,voglio mettere anche win
<cristian_c> e che c'entra android?
<spartacus_72> odin è un tool per flashare gli android,e gira solo su win
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ora è chiaro
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, mi hai sempre aiutato,qui!!
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, quali problemi hai riscontrato?
<spartacus_72> beh,prima heimdall nn le leggeva il dispositivo,è difficile anche trovare i drivers samsung usb,ora lo legge,ma nn lo flasha
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, intendo nell'installazione di win
<spartacus_72> nn ci ho neanche provato, in piu che win cancelli il grub ubuntu,volevo qualche certezz
<ghostjosh> 
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, dovrei ripristinare il grub da live,dopo aver installato win sullo spazio ricavato?
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, penso di sì, se non appare
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, era quello che temevo
<cristian_c> ?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, eh si,il wiki è chiaro,il grub va ripristinato
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, al riavvio sarà un classico dual boot?
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, ma l'hai ripristinato?
<spartacus_72> nn ho ancora iniziato
<cristian_c> lol
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, vorrei solo evitare inutili casini
<cristian_c> di che tipo?
<spartacus_72> es...che nn si avvii ne l uno ne l altro sistema
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, per quale motivo?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, quasi tutti consigliano di installare win nella prima partizione e poi reinstallare ubuntu,ma io nn ho intenzione di farlo
<spartacus_72> ho creato una ntfs da 40 gb,installerò win li,e poi da live 13 04 ripristino il grub,spero di nn aver problemi proprio li
<spartacus_72> mi è già successo un casino simile con il grub su un mini pc,ho dovuto formattare e reinstallare lubuntu (x mio figlio)
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, se non ti senti sicuro, fai un bel backup
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, mini pc?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, in realtà ho la home separata
<spartacus_72> si,un hp mini
<cristian_c> ti consiglio di backuppare, se non ti senti sicuro
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, gia,ma nn ho un hdd esterno al momento
<Johnny-B-good> il problema dei backup e' sempre quello :)
<Johnny-B-good> dunque devi fare attenzione spartacus_72
<spartacus_72> eh già
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, una macchina virtuale non va bene?
<spartacus_72> nn gira virtualizzato
<cristian_c> ?
<spartacus_72> ci hanno provato in tanti,ma nn funge
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, di che parli?
<cristian_c> tanti chi?
<spartacus_72> di virtualbox
<spartacus_72> quelli che smanettano sul forum xda
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, sto parlando di win
<spartacus_72> il forum dei developer e aspiranti tali,andridiani
<spartacus_72> no,win ancora meno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ?
<spartacus_72> wine?? intendi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> win
<spartacus_72> spiega meglio   cristian_c
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, potresti installare win  in macchina virtuale
<spartacus_72> appunto,quindi virtualbox?
<cristian_c> eh
<spartacus_72> eh.....quel maledetto odin nn gira in virtualbox,ti dicevo
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, allora aspetta mentre ti procuri un supporto per il backup
<cristian_c> se non ti fidi
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, forse è la cosa migliore
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, nel frattempo puoi usare i software win su un altro win
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, nn ho win casa,e ne farei volentieri a meno,se nn fosse x la necessità di rootare e moddare i telefoni
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, eppure una prova ulteriore con virtualbox potrei fare,è complicata l installazione?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | spartacus_72
<ubot-it> spartacus_72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<spartacus_72> thx
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, farò una prova,ma temo serva a poco...nell attesa di procurare un supporto per il backup,grazie
<cristian_c> np
<Alessio78> sera a tutti ragazzi, vi chiedo un consiglio....vorrei installare Lubuntu su un vecchio portatile (centrino 1,4 ghz con 512 di ram) quando lo faccio partire senza installarlo mi dice che la cpu non supporta il kernel pae......avevo invece una vecchia versione di kubuntu e quella funzionerebbe, vorrei sapere però se è troppo pesante per girare, grazie mille
<cristian_c> Alessio78, ti conviene provare con lubuntu
<Alessio78> grazie della risposta, e come faccio se mi da quel problema? devo trovare una vecchia versione di Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Alessio78, risolvi con fakepae
<Alessio78> perdonami ma sono nabbo di linux :-( , ho trovato un link dove spero spieghino la cosa giusta con fakepae , grazie mille
<cristian_c> Alessio78, dovresti seguire il wiki
<cristian_c> Alessio78, io eviterei guide esterne , che rischi di fare casini
<Alessio78> ho trovato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Alessio78> grazie mille cristian ;-)
<cristian_c> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-27
<akis24> giorno
<Alessio78> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di supporto per l'installazione di lubuntu su un vecchio portatile che non supporta kernel pae
<Alessio78> ho seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE#sulpc
<Alessio78> ho avviato l'installazione della mini iso ma a un certo punto dopo aver configurato la rete ethernet mi appare una schermata sul viola, in fonto riesco a scrivere ma non esegue nessun comando....dove sbaglio?
<Alessio78> ciao cristian_c  :-)
<Alessio78> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<giovanni> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest22921> dove posso trovare informazioni riguardanti l'installazione di ubuntu?
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> Alessio78, che cosa intendi per "mini iso"?
<Alessio78> ciao ExpBoy , per mini iso intendo il cd minimale
<ExPBoy> si ok ora mi sono informato
<Alessio78> grazie dell'aiuto
<ExPBoy> magari hai scaricato la iso con errori o masterizzata male
<cristian_c> Alessio78, come mai installazione minimale?
<Alessio78> nella guida del wiky danno o l'alternate o quella minimale
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> questa guida?
<ExPBoy> Alessio78, che pc hai§?
<Alessio78> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE#sulpc
<Alessio78> una baracca di portatile ( di un amica per fortuna) centrino 1.4 ghz con 512 di ram
<ExPBoy> pochino
<cristian_c> !minimale | Alessio78
<ubot-it> Alessio78: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Alessio78> infatti.....ecco perchè stò cercando di mettere lubuntu ma non mi supporta il pae
<cristian_c> Alessio78, la pagina era anche linkata nella guida SU FAKEPAE
<Alessio78> ho seguito i passi di quella pagina ma dopo che configuro rete ad un certo punto resta la ventolina a 100 e non va piu avanti....restando con sfondo viola uff
<ExPBoy> ehh quel pc mi sa che non tiene
<Alessio78> con il cd di kubuntu va
<Alessio78> è vero che è kubuntu 6.10.......
<ExPBoy> lol
<Alessio78> ahahaha :))
<Alessio78> e se trovo una versione di lubuntu che era anche non pae?
<cristian_c> Alessio78, la 6.10 è da museo
<cristian_c> Alessio78, ma a che punto sei arrivato?
<cristian_c> Alessio78, la 12.04 è non pae
<cristian_c> tu quale hai usato?
<Alessio78> lo sò.....ma è da tanto che non uso linux, ho usato la 12.04
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessio78, ma a che punto sei arrivato?
<Alessio78> fatto instal.....scelto lingua- tastiera- rilevamento hardware andato a buon fine - configurazione rete ethernet- poi ho lasciato il nome ubuntu al pc- poi mi chiedeva di configurare l'host e se non volevo di lasciare in bianco....infatti nel dubbio ho lasciato in bianco :-) ....e poi basta....si ferma li
<Alessio78> purtroppo ora devo andare al lavoro, questa sera verso le 23 ci torno su, nel frattempo vi ringrazio e.......se avete tempo pensateci su :-))
<cristian_c> immagino tu abbia installato quindi
<Alessio78> a si? e resta una schermata senza nulla? l'unica cosa è che in fondo se scrivo vedo le lettere....e se faccio invio sale la schermata grigia di riga in riga
<Alessio78> cristaian.....grazie....ora scappo ma mi sa che ti romperò ancora :-/
<cristian_c> Alessio78, quando torni posta qualche schermata
<cristian_c> :)
<Alessio78_> Eccomi qui,per poco con il telefono
<Alessio78_> Cristian....quindi secondo te ho installato?
<Andreone> ciaoa tutti
<Andreone> *ciao
<Andreone> Come si fanno a disinstallare i temi ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, come li hai installati?
<Andreone> dal terminale
<Andreone> ma alcuni temi mi cercano altri file e non so dove prenderli
<Andreone> Uno mi dice: "Questo tema non avrà l' aspetto orininale perchè il tema del window manager richiesto <<alinea>> non è installato
<cristian_c> Andreone, spiega dettagliatamente come li hai installati
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ExPBoy> e da dove anche
<cristian_c> eh
<pindol> ciao a tutti  ho un lettore mp3 sandisk sansa clip+ che non posso montare su ubuntu 13/04 "Impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP «[usb:001,011]" mentre su un altro pc con montato ubuntu 12/04 riesco a montarlo ,perche? qualche soluzione?
<akis24> pindol: prova a impostare il modo msc   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183973
<cristian_c> pindol, la 13.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> è obsoleta
<Shadows> buongiorno
<Shadows> chi può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Shadows
<ubot-it> Shadows: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Shadows> volevo chiedervi, ho installato oggi il S.O. solo che volevo chiedervi come installare i vari driver del pc...
<cristian_c> Shadows, è la prima volta che installi ubuntu?
<Shadows> si cristian
<cristian_c> Shadows, dovresti provare prima in live
<Shadows> cioè?
<cristian_c> Shadows, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Shadows> si ma, in soldoni, ora che posso fare?
<cristian_c> Shadows, che problemi hai?
<Shadows> che problemi ho? che non so dove e come installare i vari driver...
<cristian_c> Shadows, cosa non funziona?
<Shadows> a me interessa soprattutto installare il wifi sinceramente....
<Shadows> per lo meno non sto in piedi in corridoio! XD
<cristian_c> Shadows, non funge?
<Shadows> no...
<Shadows> diciamo che ho appena finito di installare il S.O.
<cristian_c> Shadows, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Shadows, potevi provar ein live
<cristian_c> *provare
<Shadows> eh non lo sapevo scusami
<Shadows> come si apre il terminale?
<cristian_c> Shadows, quale versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Shadows> 13.10
<cristian_c> con unity?
<Shadows> e che ne so... sinceramente ho scaricato il primo che ho trovato in homepage...
<cristian_c> lol
<Shadows> scusami se ti sto facendo perdere tempo
<cristian_c> Shadows, controlla
<cristian_c> se è unity o altro
<Shadows> e come faccio...
<cristian_c> !unity | Shadows
<ubot-it> Shadows: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Shadows, inoltre, scorciatoia universale: ctrl+alt+t
<Shadows> grazie cristian...
<Shadows> pensavo fosse + semplice da usare sinceramente...
<cristian_c> Shadows, che cosa?
<Shadows> ubuntu!
<cristian_c> ?
<Shadows> boh non ci sto capendo nulla...
<pindol> akis24, grazie dopo provo
<cristian_c> Shadows, spiegati meglio
<Shadows> vorrei solamente sapere come installare i driver del mio pc, vga, scheda di rete etc etc. tutto qui!+
<cristian_c> Shadows, ti ho detto di apri un terminale. L'hai fatto?
<Shadows> si
<cristian_c> Shadows, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Shadows> boh non succede nulla...
<cristian_c> Shadows, e poi: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Shadows, risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Shadows
<ubot-it> Shadows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shadows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162273/
<Shadows> così?
<cristian_c> Shadows, stai utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> questo è il wifi:        product: BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<Shadows> ok, e per i driver come faccio a trovarli?
<cristian_c> Shadows, io li vedo già
<cristian_c> Shadows, ma che problemi riscontri precisamente?
<Shadows> non si connette... come se non ci fossero i driver...
<cristian_c> che problema hai con il wifi?
<cristian_c> Shadows, digita: rfkill list
<Shadows> cioè... scusa una cosa.. io abituato in windows i driver devo cercarli e installarli... qui fa tutto da solo scusa? è la prima vol5ta che mi connetto in internet
<cristian_c> Shadows, che messaggi ottieni?
<cristian_c> Shadows, i driver sono integrati nel kernel linux
<cristian_c> nella maggior parte dei casi
<Shadows> ah...
<cristian_c> Shadows, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<Shadows> ho fatto come dici...
<cristian_c> Shadows, posta il risultato
<Shadows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162285
<cristian_c> e anche questo è a posto
<cristian_c> Shadows, la tua rete è presente nella lista?
<Shadows> non mi da nessuna lista wifi purtroppo...
<Shadows> se vuoi controllo.......
<cristian_c> controlla
<Shadows> ma se non 5ricordo male avevo letto che le schede broascom potevano dare problemi...
<Shadows> tolgo il lan e torno
<cristian_c> sì, dipende
<cristian_c> questa tra l'altro non so è recente
<Shadows> disconnetto e torno
<cristian_c> Shadows, se ethernet è connessa non c'è problema
<cristian_c> Shadows, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> e poi: sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> Shadows, risultati su pastebin
<shadows_> nulla...
<cristian_c> Shadows, posta i risultati
<shadows_> tolgo l'ethernet, vedo il classico cono del "wifi" ma se clicco sopra non esce nulla...
<cristian_c> Shadows, su pastebin
<shadows_> cosa devo postare su pastebin?
<cristian_c> i comandi che ti ho indicato
<shadows_> puoi riscriverli per cortesia?
<cristian_c> Shadows, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> e poi: sudo iwconfig
<shadows_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162298/
<shadows_> uno è questo...
<shadows_> l'altro comando mi chiede una password che non ricordo -.-"
<cristian_c> shadows_, è la password di amministratore
<cristian_c> la devi ricordare
<cristian_c> altrimenti non puoi eseguire operazioni di root
<ExPBoy> lol
<shadows_> il fatto è che non mi fa nemmeno scrivere!
<ExPBoy> è quella che ti chiede all'avvio
<cristian_c> shadows_, sì, ma non lo vedi
<shadows_> ecco sono nella m... non me la ricordo +...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e come fai il login?
<ExPBoy> impossibile
<shadows_> il login in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> eh
<shadows_> entra senza password!
<ExPBoy> :(
<shadows_> solo che se do l'invio mi dice che è sbagliata
<cristian_c> shadows_, che password digiti?
<shadows_> per entrare nel S.O?
<cristian_c> hai detto che entri senza login
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ihihih
<shadows_> ragazzi scusatemi se vi sto tirando scemi....
<ExPBoy> ma no
<shadows_> boh.... le cose sono 2... o il pc lo userò solo ed esclusivamente con l'ethernet sdraiato in corridoio.... o torno a winzozz
<cristian_c> che problemi hai con windows?
<cristian_c> (si chiama windows)
<shadows_> lo so benissimo che si chiama windows... XD
<ExPBoy> shadows_, torna a windows è meglio
<cristian_c> shadows_, boh
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<shadows_> vabbeh volevo provare qualcosa di diverso... XD
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> ma no
<cristian_c> shadows_, io ti consiglio di provare in lvie. Perché hai installato?
<cristian_c> *live
<shadows_> perchè sono un cretino ecco perchè... XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> shadows_, può darsi che la broadcom non abbia il firmware caricato
<shadows_> dovevo dare retta a mio padre quando mi diceva "vai a zappare la terra"
<shadows_> ok quindi che dovrei fare?
<ExPBoy> comprare una zappa?
<cristian_c> shadows_, premesso che la password ci vuole per alcune cose
<cristian_c> anche solo per collegarsi alla rete
<cristian_c> wifi
<shadows_> sapete che vi dico? mi compro un cavo ethernet il + lungo possibile e via! hahahahahaa
<cristian_c> shadows_, probabilmente ti basterà seguire la guida wiki su broadcom
<cristian_c> shadows_, ma no
<cristian_c> shadows_, ma è un portatile?
<shadows_> si è un portatile
<cristian_c> shadows_, quindi, se ti interessa: 1) o segui la guida broadcom, 2) usi un adattatore wifi
<cristian_c> ma su un portatile è meglio quello integrato, che c'è giù
<cristian_c> *già
<shadows_> infatti...
<shadows_> mo guardo...
<ExPBoy> altrimenti è poco portatile
<cristian_c> !broadcom | shadows_
<ubot-it> shadows_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> shadows_, se ti interessa, già che ci sei, reinstalla
<cristian_c> shadows_, ma usa una password che ti ricordi
<cristian_c> :P
<ExPBoy> pippo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ihihih
<cristian_c> 1234
<Alessia7> ciao a tutti
<Carlitos83> Alessia7,  ciao
<Alessia7> come va? vorrei chiedere un consiglio se possibile, come installare ubuntu insieme a windows xp o windows 7 perchè mi occorrono entrambi i sistemi
<Alessia7> c'è una guida facile su come creare le condizioni di installazione?
<Carlitos83> Alessia7,  mi dispiace sono arrivato da poco anche io e non ho esperienza
<Alessia7> grazie, spero nel suggerimento di altri allora
 * Carlitos83 {testo azione} Senda l'azione specificata a tutti i canali nella quale siete. 
<Carlitos83> {testo} Senda il messaggio specificato a tutti i canali nella quale siete.
<JimboJambo> Ciao, voglio installare una live su usb per testare la compatibilità del touchscreen dei nuovi portatili. Ho iniziato scaricando ubuntu 13.10, voglio poi installare sulla live alcuni tool che verificano gli input e danno varie statistiche in tempo reale. Non ho mai modificato una live. Avete dei consigli?
<ale___> ho un problema su ubuntu
<JimboJambo> Ciao, voglio installare una live su usb per testare la compatibilità del touchscreen dei nuovi portatili. Ho iniziato scaricando ubuntu 13.10, voglio poi installare sulla live alcuni tool che verificano gli input e danno varie statistiche in tempo reale. Non ho mai modificato una live. Avete dei consigli?
<ale___> non mi accende la wifi
<JimboJambo> ciao ale____
<ale___> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<JimboJambo> in che senso?
<JimboJambo> spiegati meglio
<ale___> ho installato su un asus nuovo di zecca
<ale___> ubuntu
<ale___> tt ok ma non mi rileva la wi fi
<JimboJambo> che versione di ubuntu?
<ale___> dovrebbe essre òa 13
<ale___> mi sai dire dove la trovo la versione?
<ale___> perchè nn sn sicuro
<JimboJambo> eh.. non lo so
<ale___> cmq è la 13
<ale___> 13.10
<JimboJambo> ok
<ale___> yes
<ale___> sai qualcosa Jimbo?
<JimboJambo> ci sto pensando
<ale___> thanks
<JimboJambo> dovresti cercare il modello della scheda di rete wifi
<JimboJambo> scaricare il driver da un altro computer
<JimboJambo> e installarlo
<ale___> da windows?
<JimboJambo> windows?
<ale___> non c'è il drive sulla asus per ubuntu
<JimboJambo> no certo
<JimboJambo> ora sei su windows?
<JimboJambo> ...cybernova ?
<ale___> yes
<ale___> windows
<JimboJambo> beh so aiutarti ancora meno, cmq quello è il modo di risolvere un problema di driver mancanti
<JimboJambo> altrimenti dovresti andare a pescare il tuo gestore di connessioni
<JimboJambo> e vedere i file che finiscono con .config
<JimboJambo> leggerli, capire cosa dicono
<JimboJambo> e settarli in modo che wlan0 sia settata con dhcp attivo
<JimboJambo> di solito in /etc/ trovi i file di configurazione dei programmi di linux
<JimboJambo> cerca wicd
<JimboJambo> NetworkManager
<ale___> non so dove entrare
<JimboJambo> proca a chiudere qindows
<JimboJambo> entrare con ubuntu
<JimboJambo> e con queste cose che sai prova a risolvere
<JimboJambo> intanto cerca il modello della scheda di rete wifi
<JimboJambo> con lshw dal terminale, ubuntu ti stampa l'elenco di tutto l'hardware che hai sul computer
<JimboJambo> qui puoi trovare il modello di scheda di rete e intanto puoi cercare un driver... ma secondo me non è questo il problema
<JimboJambo> e poi con man wicd il terminale ti stampa il manuale di wicd dagli una letta e segui i riferimenti ai file dhclient.config
<JimboJambo> o NetworkManager o qualcosa di simile
<JimboJambo> non so con cosa cerca di connettersi ubuntu 13.10
<JimboJambo> anzi sono qua per lo stesso motivo tuo.. ma forse faccio prima a googlare
<JimboJambo> Ciao, voglio installare una live su usb per testare la compatibilità del touchscreen dei nuovi portatili. Ho iniziato scaricando ubuntu 13.10, voglio poi installare sulla live alcuni tool che verificano gli input e danno varie statistiche in tempo reale. Non ho mai modificato una live. Avete dei consigli?
<ale___> grazie cmq non ci ho capito nulla
<ale___> a presto
<JimboJambo> Ciao, voglio installare una live su usb per testare la compatibilità del touchscreen dei nuovi portatili. Ho iniziato scaricando ubuntu 13.10, voglio poi installare sulla live alcuni tool che verificano gli input e danno varie statistiche in tempo reale. Non ho mai modificato una live. Avete dei consigli?
<nameless> ciao a tutti, ho la versione 13.10 di ubuntu e ho installato il manager compiz config per poter impostare effetti 3D come ad esempio le finestre tremolanti, solo che aprendo il manager mi da pochissime opzioni rispetto a quelle che mi ha fatto vedere un mio amico... Da cosa può dipendere?
<krabador> JimboJambo, puoi installare cose sulla live, fino al limite della memoria disponibile
<krabador> !imagebin | nameless
<ubot-it> nameless: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> manda un'immagine della schermata di compiz manager
<JimboJambo> grazie krabador, sto operando :)
<krabador> JimboJambo, ovviamente allo spegnimento del pc, tutto quello che hai fatto sparirà
<krabador> a meno che tu non abbia fatto il supporto live in modalità persistent
<JimboJambo> gli ho dato 2GB di spazio per le personalizzazioni
<JimboJambo> con creatore dischi di avvio
<nameless> http://imagebin.org/302126
<nameless> eccola
<krabador> JimboJambo, se vai su all, ti compaiono tutte
<krabador> nameless, ^^
<Francesco__> I've installed a Ubuntu version of 2009 where can i download the last iso 32 bit version ?
<krabador> Francesco__, puoi parlare in italiano qui
<krabador> visto che è il canale di supporto italiano
<Francesco__> si scusate
<Francesco__> avavo un cd vecchio e per provare ho installato la vesrione del 2009
<krabador> Francesco__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> puoi selezionare l'ultima, a 32bit
<krabador> se ti serve quella
<Francesco__> meglio la 12 o la 13 ?
<nameless> krabador ti puoi spiegare meglio?
<krabador> nameless, se vai su all, ti compaiono tutte
<krabador> nameless, l'hai installato dal software center?
<Francesco__> mi scarico la Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32
<krabador> Francesco__, dipende dal pc che hai
<nameless> già sto in All... no l'ho installato da terminale
<Francesco__> ora sto scaricando .. fra un paio di ore avrò un immagine ISO
<Francesco__> come faccio a trasformarla in un live CD ??
<nameless> ho visto tempo fa nel sistema di un mio amico che ad esmpio nella sezione Effects c'erano molte più opzioni, tra le quali ad esempio le finestre tremolanti
<krabador> !iso | Francesco__
<ubot-it> Francesco__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> nameless, puoi dire il comando preciso con cui hai installato il programma?
<Tux_> ciao a tutti
<nameless> sudo apt-get install compiz-config
<Francesco__> Masterizzare con Ubuntu  Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Scrivi su disco...», nella finestra che si apre premere il bottone «Masterizza».
<Francesco__> ma questo sarà effettivamente un LIVE CD ??
<krabador> Francesco__, mi spieghi cosa ti spaventa della guida ufficiale?
<krabador> la iso masterizzata correttamente E' il livecd
<krabador> nameless, sudo apt-get install compiz-config , non puo' andare
<krabador> nameless, hai messo ppa?
<nameless> si si quello l'ho fatto prima
<JimboJambo> krabador, http://imageshack.com/a/img811/1734/8fxm.png no all non c'è niente
<JimboJambo> :-]]]]]
<nameless> intendi la repository giusto?
<krabador> nameless, repositories esterni
<krabador> JimboJambo, era per nameless
<Francesco__> OK allora non mi resta che asspettare di scarucare metto la ISO nel cd e ho il LIVE CD pensavo ci fossero dei passaggi intermeni ..
<Francesco__> intremedi
<krabador> Francesco__, in base al pc, potevi scegliere la versione
<krabador> in ogni caso, tra meno di un mese esce la 14.04
<krabador> che sarà LTS
<Francesco__> ok capito
<krabador> Francesco__, forse ti conviene aspettare
<Francesco__> ora a casa ho solo ubuntu..
<krabador> del famoso cd del 2009?
<Francesco__> mi basta installare chrome e star office e per quello che serve mi basta
<Francesco__> star office o open office ??
<Francesco__> approfitto della disponibilità della chat ,,
<krabador> Francesco__, tu puoi fare quello che vuoi, l'importante è che sei al corrente del fatto che tra un mese esce la prossima versione con supporto a lungo termine
<Francesco__> ok
<krabador> visto che ti sei buttato sulla 12.04
<Francesco__> grazie a tutti
<Francesco__> ciao
<krabador> ciao
<Nede> ciao chat
<krabador> salve
<nameless> scusa kabrador avevo problemi di connessione
<nameless> non ho letto se avevi risposto o no alla mia domanda
<Nede> problemi con uno scriptino...... devo mettere in bash passwd $USER, se mi stampa a video "Sorry, passwords do not match" come faccio a farlo tornare in passwd $USER???
<krabador> !chat | Nede
<ubot-it> Nede: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nede> ok.......
<krabador> nameless, hai inserito repositories esterni?
<krabador> nameless, sudo apt-get install compiz-config , non puo' andare
<JimboJambo> krabador, ti disturbo ancora
<JimboJambo> ho fatto sta live su usb.. ma è una live a 64 bit.... perché effettivamente mi servirà
<JimboJambo> ma io sto su 32 bit... che pozzo fa?
<krabador> spiegare quello che devi fare
<krabador> innanzitutto
<JimboJambo> si
<krabador> prima hai semplicemente chiesto se si potevano fare installazioni nella live
<JimboJambo> praticamente voglio fare una live che testi la compatibilità con i portatili touchscreen, quindi una volta scaricato ubuntu 13.10 voglio aggiungergli qualche tool che fanno l'analisi degli input
<krabador> se il tuo discorso riguarda la live, ed hai un processore a 64 bit, non ha importanza che sistema operativo hai installato nella macchina
<krabador> puoi usare live a 32 o 64 bit
<JimboJambo> sisi sarà così quando la utilizzerò, ma ora sto con un vecchietto a 32bit
<JimboJambo> e vorrei installare i tool ...
<krabador> e allora qual'è la domanda?
<JimboJambo> beh non posso caricare una live a 64 bit su un pentium 4 a 32 bit
<JimboJambo> come posso installare i programmi?
<JimboJambo> ahahah credo lo farò dal primo computer che testerò
<krabador> JimboJambo, puoi customizzare la iso, aggiungendo quello che ti serve
<krabador> JimboJambo, che ubuntu stai usando in quel p4?
<JimboJambo> 12.04
<krabador> JimboJambo, puoi installare uck
<krabador> sudo apt-get install uck
<JimboJambo> già customizzare la iso, ma remastersys e un progetto del forum ubuntu sono tutti e due ufficialmente non più sviluppati
<JimboJambo> uck..
<krabador> ma sei qui per chiedere, o per fare affermazioni?
<JimboJambo> ok, ma mi fa customizzare iso a 64 bit a partire da un 32?
<JimboJambo> grazie krabador, non ti preoccupare.
<privato89> ciao a tutti
<privato89> c'è qualche anima pia che potrebbe aiutarmi
<privato89> ciao a tutti
<privato89> C'è qualche anima pia che è disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<privato89> Ne capisco qualcosa, ma vorrei capirne di più
<krabador> privato89, fa la tua domanda, se qualcuno c'è e sa, risponde
<privato89> ok
<privato89> Vorrei abilitare il "cube reflection and deformation" da compiz, ma se lo abilito non si vede bene
<krabador> privato89, provato a riavviare
<privato89> o per meglio dire si vede solo lo sfondo nero con le pagine bianche
<privato89> si
<privato89> il cubo semplice va perfettamente
<frankdef> ciao a tutti
<cordagh> ciao
<cordagh> sto vercando di scaricare ubunto dalla pagina web per download ma non si riesce
<cordagh> cdove sbaglio?
<cordagh> avvio il download ed in un istante mi dice di avere completato senz avere dato alcuna directory dove scaricare il file
<akis24> sera
<pindol> sera buona
<pindol> dovrei installare un vocabolario la cartella è sulla scrivania qualcuno mi puo dare il comando per entrare nella cartella e installarlo?
<solldex> ciao
<cristian_c> solldex, spiegati meglio
<solldex> c'e una persona che parla inghelese, mi dispiace l'italiano
<cybernova> !english | solldex
<ubot-it> solldex: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cristian_c> lol
<solldex> ci provero
<spartacus_72> sera
<DanieleG> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema
<solldex> ho un problema, in mio computer, vorrei installare ubuntu, ma non riesco... quindi, c'e una instalazione dell ubuntu dove posso portare il mio computer per assistenza qui in Milano?
<DanieleG> ho un pc con l'opzione in avvio per la scelta fra Ubuntu 12.04 e Windows
<DanieleG> in avvio va in errore il grub ma con i comandi manuali riesco a farlo ripartire
<DanieleG> il problema é però che se spongo il computer al riavvio mi ridà lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> solldex, you has been suggested to join the international channel
<DanieleG> c'é qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | DanieleG
<ubot-it> DanieleG: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DanieleG> già fatto ma non mi risponde nessuno
<DanieleG> .-(
<solldex> i know, i asked for help there without success, and i need someone to see the PC
<cristian_c> !nessuno | DanieleG
<ubot-it> DanieleG: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> solldex, lol
<DanieleG> quando riavvio il pc non mi da più la scelta fra ubuntu e windows
<DanieleG> con comandi manuali riesco a far partire il pc su ubuntu
<DanieleG> ma non appena spengo il pc e lo riavvio ho lo stesso problema
<DanieleG> credo sia il grub
<solldex> its a win8 built in PC, im trying without success, any help?
<DanieleG> ho provato a scaricare il grub2 ma mi dice che devo prima disinstallare il grub preinstallato
<cybernova> !uefi | solldex
<ubot-it> solldex: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> solldex, ok, se vuoi ottenere supporto in questo canale, la lingua è l'italiano
<Carlitos83> sera^
<solldex> va bene, dove posso trovare uma instalazione fisica di ubuntu per supporto?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, sera
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, cià
<cristian_c> solldex, stai cercando un link al download?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, domanda x te: ho deciso di riutilizzare ubuntu one,ho cambiato mail e passw,ora mi da errore di sync "local and server root are different",qualche idea?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ho già provato con:sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<spartacus_72> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sera
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72, ciao :)
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, non uso ubuntu one
<solldex> cristian_c, il mio casi e diverso di questo che tutti voi me da... ho ditto in sitio internazionale di ubuntu cosa che e sbagliato, loro hanno ditto per mi che il tuo casi bisogna di una persona per vedere il computer
<cristian_c> solldex, dovresti spiegare meglio il problema
<solldex> cristian_c, se trattava di una semplice procedura come questo link sarebbe solo chiederle
<solldex> la barriera qui e il mio italiano
<cristian_c> solldex, di quale nazionalità sei?
<solldex> Mozambico
<cristian_c> solldex, /join #ubuntu-pt
<solldex> sono grato, ma puoi potete darmi l/indirizzo di comunita dii ubuntu qui in Italia?
<cristian_c> solldex, non credo ci siano comunità di ubuntu, questo è un canale irc, ci sono i lug, i linux user group , sicuramente anche a milano
<solldex> si, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-28
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<tomme> salve a tutti
<tomme> sto per installare ubuntu ma non ne capisco molto. volevo sapere se qualcuno sa se riconosce il samsung s4 e se ci sono programmi tipo kies per ubuntu
<akis24> !installazione | tomme
<ubot-it> tomme: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> paolo_:  ora ci sei apri il terminale e scrivi  software-center   e il risultato mettilo su pastebin
<paolo_> ciao,posso chiederti?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo_> ciao posso chiederti?
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> paolo_: hai letto quelo scritto sopra ?
<akis24> l*
<akis24> [11:00:04] <akis24> paolo_:  ora ci sei apri il terminale e scrivi  software-center   e il risultato mettilo su pastebin
<paolo_> ok,scusami..
<paolo_> dovresti guidarmi passo passo,non so quasi nulla...
<paolo_> una volta aperto il terminale che faccio?
<akis24> paolo_:  scrivici   software-center  e dai invio
<paolo_> ok,fatto
<akis24> paolo_: ora  apri il link di pastebin con il browser
<paolo_> con firefox?
<akis24> paolo_:  si certo
<paolo_> ok,ci sono
<akis24> paolo_:  copia quello che hai sul terminale e incollalo nella pagina che si è aperta  metti il nick sopra e poi premi paste  si aprira' altra pagina copia indirizzo e mettil oqui
<paolo_> non vedo dove mettere il nick,non vedo il comando past...
<paolo_> ma devi essere registrato su pastebin?
<akis24> paolo_:  metti solo il testo  e premi submit nella parte inferiore e poi alla pagina che si apre copia indirizzo e mettilo qui
<akis24> paolo_: non serve registrarsi
<paolo_> 2014-03-28 11:03:33,877 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None' 2014-03-28 11:03:33,885 - softwarecenter.db.database - INFO - open() database: path=None use_axi=True use_agent=True 2014-03-28 11:03:34,922 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file 2014-03-28 11:03:35,245 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - show_available_packages: search_text
<paolo_> e' questo?
<akis24> paolo_: serve indirizzo della pagina non copiare qui il testo   l'indirizzo è quello che leggi sopra nella barra superiore
<paolo_> non riesco a vederlo..
<akis24> paolo_:  guarda qui e cerca di capire  http://pastebin.com/1fhkKUe5
<paolo_> e' in pratica tutto quello che ho copiato dal terminale....?
<akis24> paolo_:  lo copi nella parte riservata al testo  ... come ho scritto io per farti capire
<shadow91> ciao  akis
<akis24> ciao shadow91
<akis24> paolo_:  shadow91  usate il tasto tab per completare i nick cosi viene facile a distinguere chi chiede
<paolo_> tutto quello che vedo e' una paginata di stringhe
<akis24> paolo_:  shadow91  basta mettere le prime lettere di un nick e premere tab e viene completato da solo
<shadow91> ak  ok
<shadow91> akis24: ok
<akis24> paolo_:  non riesco a aiutarti cosi  prova a scrivere sul terminale    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade          e vedi che fa'
<shadow91> akis24:  non  so se si  puo'   definire  un problema:  ieri  sono  andato  nel  grub  x provare  la  modalita'  di  ripristino  ma  quando  sono  andato  su  opzioni  avanzate  il  pc  si  era  bloccato
<akis24> shadow91: fai delle prove con grub .. attento rischi che non si avvia piu' il sistema  leggiti la guida prima
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<shadow91> akis24:  era  solo  x  vedere  i  kernel
<akis24> shadow91:  per vedere il kernel in uso basta dare da terminale  uname -r
<paolo_> grazie lo stesso,ciao
<shadow91> ok
<Andreone> ciao a tutti
<Andreone> esiste un programma per trasformare i pdf in formato doc ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, e perché mai?
<Andreone> In che senso perchè mai ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, la tecnologia utilizzata è fatta apposta per il rendering
<glpiana> Andreone, apri il pdf con libreoffice e poi salvalo nel formato che preferisci
<Andreone> Appena lo apro, libreoffice si chiude
<glpiana> Andreone, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Andreone> 13.10
<glpiana> boh, io adesso sono alla 14.04, magari ad aprile quando aggiornerai non ti darà problemi
<glpiana> ora mi assento
<Andreone> ma ancora la 14.04 non è definitiva
<cristian_c> Andreone, hai ppa?
<Andreone> ppa ?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Andreone> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<Andreone> ma conoscete qualche software che converte i pdf ?
<akis24> [12:28:50] <glpiana> Andreone, apri il pdf con libreoffice e poi salvalo nel formato che preferisci
<cristian_c> non ne capisco il senso
<cristian_c> perché fare una cosa del genere?
<Andreone> allora ho aperto il pdf con libreoffice e si chiude, lo detto prima
<akis24> Andreone: sudo apt-get install unoconv      prova da terminale unoconv -f pdf tuodoc.doc
<krabador> danger danger the queen's about to kiiiiiill
<krabador> there's a stranger, stranger and life about to spiiiiiill
<krabador> Ooooooh nooooo, move me out of harm
<krabador> i need a spell and a chaaaaarm
<krabador> fly like the wind
<krabador> i'm no pawn, so be gone, speed on and on
<cristian_c> uhm
<krabador> kill the king!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> -,-
<Matt_91> !it | krabador :D
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'it'
<Matt_91> !italiano | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<krabador> Matt_91, allora, UCCIDI IL REEE!!!!
<Matt_91> krabador: chi? re giorgio?
<krabador> il re degli scacchi
<cristian_c> lol
<edu_> Ciao a tutti
<edu_> scusate se vi rompo ma ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<edu_> Ho un problema con l'audio qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<pac> buon pomeriggio ho cambiato pc ho installato kubuntu 13.10 tutte le periferiche funzionano tranne lo scanner dell a multifunzione che è una brother 8025 d. Mi pare di avere seguito le stesse procedure dell'altro pc. la stampante funziona ma lo scanner no. Avete dei consigli?
<krabador> pac, questo scanner ti ha funzionato correttamente su altre installazioni di ubuntu?
<pac> come posso risolvere questo problema http://imagebin.org/302383
<krabador> pac, questo scanner ti ha funzionato correttamente su altre installazioni di ubuntu?
<pac> krabador: si certo
<sacarde> ciao
<pac> però ho sempre avuto qualche difficoltà
<pac> krabador: ho installato questo Brother Linux scanner S-KEY tool
<pac> ma anche quello che si trova su ubuntu software
<sacarde> mi consigliate un metodo per collegarmi a un pc in remoto
<sacarde> prima che venga fatto il login
<sacarde> vino funziona ma solo se si e' gia' loggati
<matti-007> sarcade: che devi fare?
<sacarde> vino andrebbe benissimo
<sacarde> ma funziona solo se si e' loggati
<matti-007> secondo me nn esiste
<matti-007> che ci devi fare?
<krabador> pac, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<krabador> !chat | sacarde, matti-007
<ubot-it> sacarde, matti-007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> krabador: sono andato li ma non va ancora ho installo il driver deb dedicato alla mia 8025d ma niente
<krabador> pac, che procedura hai seguito?
<pac> krabador: scaricato cliccato installato
<krabador> pac, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html
<pac> krabador: con l'inglese non vado forte e il traduttore automatico lascia a desiderare!
<krabador> pac, cerca nell'ultimo link il tuo modello
<krabador> ti indica una procedura di preinstallazione
<pac> krabador: l'ho trovata ma poi per me il resto rimane un mistero!
<krabador> pac, il key tool da solo non puo' andare
<krabador> devi installare anche il driver
<krabador> pac, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/eu/it/it/dlf/download_index.html?reg=eu&c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp8025d_eu&dlid=&flang=English&os=128&type2=-1
<pac> krabador: mi pare di averlo fatto ma in ognio caso quale dovrei installare visto che non ci sono le sigle oppure sono io che non le vedo
<krabador> pac, Scanner Drivers
<krabador> all'interno del link che ti ho mandato
<pac> krabador:  l'ho già installato
<cicco_> Ciao^
<pac> krabador: brscan-skey-0.2.4-1.i386
<krabador> "<pac> krabador: ho installato questo Brother Linux scanner S-KEY tool"
<krabador> specifica tutto quello che hai installato
<pac> krabador: ok
<pac> krabador: http://imagebin.org/302386
<pac> krabador: più quello indicato sopra
<slyder> seraaa
<slyder> ho appena montato una geforce GTX 750 Ti nel mio kubuntu 13.10 e adesso non parte più l'interfaccia grafica
<slyder> soluzioni?
<krabador> slyder, cosa avevi prima?
<krabador> che scheda?
<slyder> geforce 8400 GS
<krabador> slyder, disinstalla e reinstalla il driver
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<slyder> nn ricordo come si fa da terminale
<krabador> e mandi tutto a riga di comando
<slyder> apt-get remove nvidia?
<krabador> slyder, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> perchè si porta via una dipendenza, e serve reinstallare il metapacchetto
<slyder> krabador, su #ubuntu mi dicono che essendo una scheda di ultima generazione funge solo con il driver 334.19 in poi
<slyder> che nn si trova nei repo ufficiali
<krabador> slyder, è possibile, prova prima a vedere se riesci ad usarla con gli open
<krabador> che quando disinstalli i vecchi closed, rifunzionano in automatico
<krabador> a meno di non aver fatto altre manovre prima
<slyder> nono ho sempre usato gli ufficiali
<slyder> sto provando gli open
<krabador> slyder, è partito quindi l'os?
<slyder> problema con initramfs
<slyder> lo sto ri riavviando
<slyder> ogni tanto lo fa senza motivo
<krabador> slyder, anche prima di cambiare scheda?
<slyder> sisi
<slyder> cmq adesso è partita la finestra di login
<slyder> appena loggo spunta nero e mi riporta nella finestra login
<slyder> dovrei scaricare dei drivers recenti dal sito ufficiale nvidia?
<slyder> come faccio a fare tutto ciò da terminale?
<slyder> krabador, aiutooo4
<Guest72644> installare ubuntu su un asus f551m
<Guest72644> come fare?
<slyder> supporto efficace come sempre..
<krabador> slyder, efficace, quando si hanno le mani sulla tastiera
<krabador> slyder, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slyder> krabador, è un'ora che scrivo ed espongo il problema
<krabador> slyder, ed in un ora puo' capitare di rispondere al telefon o
<slyder> krabador, non mi riferisco a te in particolare
<krabador> hai avuto una risposta, prova e fa sapere
<slyder> quelle poche volte che ho realmente bisogno nn trovo mai risposte ultimamente
<slyder> sarò sfortunato mi sa...
<slyder> krabador, cmq facendo il dist upgrade nn succede nulla...
<slyder> nn ha nulla da upgradare ne da dist-upgradare
<slyder> su forum-it nn si parla neppure di questa scheda
<krabador> slyder, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<krabador> slyder, sudo apt-get install nouveau-firmware
<krabador> prova poi a riavviare
<slyder> fatto mo riavvio
<slyder> stesso problema
<slyder> appare la schermata di login
<slyder> loggo schermata nera e di nuovo login
<slyder> krabador, se solo sapessi come scaricare dal sito ufficiale nvidia da terminale
<slyder> proverei a compilare il .sh
<slyder> ma nn andando in ambiente grafico nn saprei come scaricare
<krabador> slyder, un attimo
<Chiara> Sorry sono entrata qui perchè mi servirebbe un aiuto molto semplice. C'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere eventualmente?
<krabador> Chiara, chiedi
<krabador> slyder, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<Chiara> Volevo passare da window a ubuntu solo che il download è in formato .iso il quale non trova compatibilità con i programmi che ho io nel pc
<Chiara> Non lo riconosce, in pratica.
<Chiara> Come posso fare?
<slyder> krabador,  64bit
<trustythar> chiara che programmi usi ?
<Chiara> I base(?)
<krabador> !iso | Chiara
<ubot-it> Chiara: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> Chiara, devi semplicemente o masterizzarlo, seguendo la guida, oppure farci una pendrive usb
<krabador> Chiara, seguendo questa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> slyder, allora, con il terminale
<krabador> slyder, vai in una cartella a tua scelta
<Chiara> Krabador, grazie.
<slyder> krabador, ok
<krabador> e digita http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/334.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> senza wget?
<krabador> slyder, premetto che è sconsigliabile usare direttamente il pacchetto del sito, in quanto ubuntu ha modifiche in xorg
<krabador> slyder, con wget
<krabador> slyder, vedi che lo sai?
<krabador> :)
<trustythar> molto bene slyder
<krabador> slyder, pero' solo le recenti versioni di nouveau, supportano la scheda
<slyder> trustythar, ??
<slyder> krabador, mi dice 404 not found...
<krabador> slyder, canonical pacchettizza anche i driver nvidia, apposta per far si che funzionino con le modifiche al sistema
<krabador> slyder, io l'ho appena provato
<krabador> il comando
<krabador> slyder,  wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/334.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 404 not found ERRORE 404: not found
<slyder> anke qui nel notebook mi funziona
<krabador> slyder, wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/334.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> ma nel pc fisso in questione mi da quell'errore
<slyder> che cacchio significa?
<krabador> slyder, è connesso il pc
<krabador> ?
<slyder> krabador, ovvio... mi fa tranquillamente l'apt-get update
<krabador> slyder, in che cartella stai provando lo scarico?
<krabador> slyder, con che utente sei loggato?
<slyder> con io stesso ovviamente
<slyder> su io-desktop
<trustythar> prova a scaric.nella home slyder
<krabador> slyder, cd Scaricati
<krabador> e rimanda lo stesso comando
<slyder> fatto... ma è uguale
<krabador> slyder, se non va, sudo wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/334.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> ovviamente faccio tutto con sudo...
<krabador> slyder, prova senza
<slyder> trovato il problema!!!
<krabador> slyder, ovvero?
<slyder> nella parte XFree86
<slyder> avevo scritto Xfree86
<slyder> cn la F minuscola
<slyder> bastardaaaa XD
<slyder> ahahahah
<krabador> slyder, datti uno schiaffetto da solo
<trustythar> lol
<slyder> adesso scarica finalmente :-) :-) :-)
<slyder> ehehehe
<slyder> il bello di scrivere indirizzi a mano... :-P
<krabador> già, poi non è che li fanno corti
<trustythar> magari krabador fossero più corti
<slyder> prima di esegure il .run? devo installare qualcos'altro?
<krabador> si, aspetta
<krabador> devi andare in ctrl alt f2
<krabador> deve essere fatto da tty
<slyder> tipo...     build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` xserver-xorg-dev pkg-config e boiate simili?
<krabador> e va chiuso il server grafico
<krabador> no
<krabador> se ti calmi
<krabador> te lo dico
<slyder> certo :)
<krabador> :)
<trustythar> lol
<slyder> la solita ansia da X error XD
<slyder> ahahahah
<slyder> mi agita da anni :°°°D
<krabador> slyder, allora, sei in terminale dopo aver dato ctrl alt f2 ?
<trustythar> pazienza slyder
<slyder> sisi ero già in ctrl alt f2
<slyder> sto aspettando che finisce il download
<krabador> perfetto allora dimmi quando finisce il download
<slyder> fatto
<slyder> adesso?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> sudo service lightdm stop
<slyder> fatto
<krabador> sudo chmod +x nomefile
<krabador> nomefile è il nome del file scaricato
<krabador> se inizi a scrivere qualche lettera del nome
<krabador> e premi tab
<krabador> autocompleta
<krabador> sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> pèerfetto
<slyder> fatto
<krabador> adesso ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<slyder> ok
<slyder> proseguo con accept ecc ecc?
<krabador> accetta tutto
<krabador> fallo autoconfigurare
<krabador> e fagli creare il modulo del kernel
<slyder> dice: distribution-provided pre-install script failed! are you sure want to continue?
<slyder> continue installation/abort installation
<slyder> vado?
<krabador> cosa dice esattamente prima?
<slyder> solo questo
<slyder> prima mi chiedeva accept le mnote legali
<slyder> ecc ecc
<krabador> slyder, sudo chmod 7777 NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<krabador> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21.run
<krabador> annulla la precedente
<slyder> 7777 ???
<krabador> si
<slyder> sisi avevo già fatto con sudo dato che il primo moento mi dava errore root
<slyder> cmq ho completato l'installazione
<krabador> slyder, scherzi a parte, dillo se fai di testa tua
<slyder> sisi avevo fatto XD
<slyder> cmq ha completato e dice successfully
<slyder> ora è tornato in riga di comando
<slyder> riavvio e provo?
<krabador> hai avuto la richiesta di installazione
<krabador> del modulo del kernel?
<slyder> dkms
<slyder> sisi autocompilato
<slyder> davo si ad ogni cosa
<krabador> slyder, ora puoi riavviare, ma se la versione di xorg non è supportata dal driver, non funzionerà
<krabador> sarà la 14.04, quella che supporterà , anche con gli open, tale scheda
<slyder> e allora che l'ho installato a fare?
<slyder> XD
<slyder> cioè.. ora che faccio?
<krabador> "ora puoi riavviare" non è arrivato?
<slyder> sisi
<slyder> riavviato
<slyder> chiede login
<slyder> ùscermata nera
<slyder> e di nuovologin
<slyder> ora?
<krabador> slyder, immagino sia un fisso, vero?
<slyder> si
<krabador> hai una scheda integrata?
<slyder> no
<slyder> la mb è una asus m3n78pro
<slyder> la scheda madre
<slyder> senza nessun chipset video integrato
<slyder> ma a parte questo mi sembra di capire che devo aspettare la 14.04 per usare questa GTX 750 Ti??
<krabador> slyder, allora, sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> slyder, va a rimuovere quiet e splash
<slyder> la pagina è enorme.. verso dove si trovano?
<krabador> scorri verso il basso
<slyder> trovati
<slyder> stavano nella riga di nomodeset
<slyder> e li ho cancellati
<slyder> ctrl + O
<slyder> esco e riavvio?
<krabador> slyder, avevi nomodeset?
<krabador> hai?
<slyder> si
<krabador> slyder, allora rimettili
<krabador> rimetti quiet e splash
<krabador> e togli nomodeset
<krabador> fai prima ad uscire SENZA salvare
<krabador> e rifare sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<slyder> nnaggia avevo salvato XD
<slyder> cmq ho rimesso quet e splash e tolto nomodeset
<slyder> e salvato
<krabador> slyder, se non aspetti le risposte alle domande, puoi anche uscire da qui
<slyder> hai ragione krabador
<krabador> rendi difficoltoso il supporto
<slyder> hai pienamente ragione... sn andato aventi xkè davo x scontato che andava riavviato e dunque ho salvato prima
<slyder> cmq adesso che faccio?
<krabador> adesso, sudo update-grub
<krabador> e riavvio
<slyder> riavviato.. ma il problema rimane
<slyder> rimane
<krabador> slyder, un attimo
<slyder> krabador, si
<slyder> forse ho trovato la soluzione
<slyder> http://www.peroraobo.it/2014/02/geforce-gtx-750-con-ubuntu/
<slyder> voi che ne dite?
<krabador> i ppa sono sconsigliati
<Topogigio361> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso trovare Maggiori informazioni riguardo alla distribuzione Linux (Xubuntu)?
<slyder> krabador, lo so... ma a mali estremi...
<slyder> importante che posso accedere all'ambiente grafico aspettando 14.04
<krabador> slyder, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> Topogigio361, www.xubuntu.org
<Topogigio361> Grazie mille !
<slyder> krabador, un'attimo
<krabador> slyder, in ogni caso, per qualsiasi problema insorto con ppa, non si da qui dentro supporto.
<slyder> krabador, devo staccare
<slyder> okok continuiamo domani se ci sei
<slyder> grazie ugualmente ;-)
<krabador> ok, buon proseguimento
<Guest32416> buonasera a tutti
<massimiliano> ciao posso chiedere qui un aiutino?
<krabador> chiedi
<massimiliano> avrei bisogno di creare una rubrica telefonica sul pc ma non riesco a trovare il modo, puoi aiutarmi? sembra proprio che non riesca a non disturbarti, scusa..
<krabador> massimiliano, hai cercato se in ubuntu software center c'è qualcosa che fa al caso tuo?
<massimiliano> no, non sapevo da dove partire. grazie provo ad iniziare da li...
<krabador> massimiliano, per qualsiasi problema con ubuntu, torna tranquillamente qui a chiedere
<massimiliano> grazie.
<krabador> massimiliano, thunderbird, il software di mail fatto da mozilla, dovrebbe avere la rubrica
<massimiliano> ok provo ad iniziare da li, sei unico
<krabador> massimiliano, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<massimiliano> domandina di riserva? mi ha passato un cd il mio tecnico e non so dirti quale sia
<Fosforo> Ciao a tutti
<Fosforo> Ho un piccolo problema
<Dix78> Buonasera a tutti. Ho installato Gnome e da terminale ho installato anche ubuntu-dekstop (unity). Come mai da gnome vedo le icone nei menù di inkscape mentre su unity no?
<Fosforo> per necessità ho girato il PC su un disco con W8
<Fosforo> finito il lavoro ho rigirato tutto su Ubuntu 13.10
<Fosforo> ora non accedo + ai dischi
<Fosforo> mi da un errore
<Fosforo> il Sysop parte
<Fosforo> ma i 2 dischi dove mettevo i dati non si montano +
<krabador> Fosforo, "per necessità ho girato il PC su un disco con W8"
<Fosforo> Help me...
<krabador> spiegati meglio
<Fosforo> si ho 2 dischio separati
<Fosforo> uno con Ubuntu 13.10
<Fosforo> un'altro con W8
<krabador> Fosforo, hai un dual boot?
<Fosforo> cambio disco da bios
<Fosforo> ora da Ubuntu se cerco di vedere un disco dove tenevo solo dati mi da questo errore:
<Fosforo> Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/vento/nuovo: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/vento/nuovo"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and
<Fosforo> scusate la lunghezza del messaggio
<krabador> Fosforo, devi accedere in win8 e disabilitare l'avvio rapido
<Fosforo> azz
<krabador> Fosforo, non si puo' infatti incollare in canale
<LOSTUID> buonasera a tutti, avrei bisogno di una informazione. ma se una persona si scorda la password del forum di ubuntu.it, e si scorda anche il nome utente. perchè non c'è modo di farselo re-inviare utilizzando la mail di registrazione?
<Fosforo> non so neanche cos'è
<krabador> Fosforo, praticamente win8 , per accelerare l'avvio , iberna il sistema
<krabador> tenendo bloccate partizioni
<Fosforo> dove si disabilita?
<krabador> Fosforo, all'interno di win8, tra le impostazioni
<Fosforo> boh...
<Fosforo> ci provo
<Fosforo> grazie
<milanetor> sera
<LOSTUID> sera
<milanetor> chi riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | milanetor
<ubot-it> milanetor: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LOSTUID> qualcuno sa come recuperare la password del forum di ubuntu.it avendo solamente la mail di registrazione?
<cybernova> LOSTUID, questo canale irc non ha nulla a che fare con il forum
<LOSTUID> grazie.... dove devo andare?
<cybernova> LOSTUID, boh di sicuro questo non è il canale giusto, prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<milanetor> una vola installato linux e averlo aperto tramite dual boot mi accompare questa finestra:"nessun file system di root non è stato definito alcun file system root. correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.... cosa devo fare?
<milanetor> qualcuno sa?
<krabador> milanetor, accedi con il supporto di installazione, selezionando il menu "prova ubuntu senza installare" e poi torna qui
<milanetor> mi dice solo "prova e installa" la versione è 12.04 e ho montato il file .iso
<krabador> milanetor, "hai montato il file iso" ?
<milanetor> si tramite Daemon tools
<krabador> milanetor, non puoi installare ubuntu tramite daemon tools
<krabador> !installazione | milanetor
<ubot-it> milanetor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | milanetor
<ubot-it> milanetor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> devi masterizzare CORRETTAMENTE la iso , o fare una pendrive usb
<krabador> pendrive che puoi fare con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> al che la fai partire in boot, come prima periferica, sia chiavetta che dvd, e fai l'installazione
<milanetor> ok grazie, dopo aver fatto è possibile aggiornare la 12.04 alla 13.10?
<krabador> milanetor, scarica direttamente la 13.10 se vuoi usarla
<krabador> milanetor, è stupido installare una vecchia versione per aggiornarla subito all'ultima
<milanetor> ok grazie mille, adesso provo e in caso vi scrivo
<krabador> milanetor, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano
<krabador> milanetor, torna tranquillamente per problemi
<milanetor> ok grazie mille, buona serata. :)
<valoski> salve a tutti, è la prima volta che chatto qui....volevo fare una domanda veloce e non mi sembrava il caso di intasare il forum. Ho un eee pc dell'asus con intel atom 1,66 Ghz , 2gb ram , sistema operativo a 32bit e volevo metterci una qualche versione di ubuntu. Però essendo ai primi passi non so quale potrebbe essere la versione migliore, avete qualche suggerimento???
<valoski> grazie
<krabador> valoski, lubuntu
<krabador> è la piu' indicata per eeepc
<krabador> valoski, http://lubuntu.net/
<valoski> grazie, scarico quella per x86 giusto?
<krabador> si la 32bit
<valoski> ok grazie mille!! buonanotte!!!
<krabador> buonanotte
<alessandro_> hello there
<alessandro_> ciao ragazzi vorrei sapere se un computer che monta xp a 32 possa avere problemi con ubuntu 12,04
<alessandro_> ci siente?
<Aiutooooo> raga
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aiutooooo> come faccio a sapere se ho la versione "precise" di ubuntu
<Aiutooooo> krabador: non ho cheisto <<c'è qualcuno?! >>
<Aiutooooo> ma ho esclamato <<raga!>>
<krabador> sei nervoso?
<Aiutooooo> forma sincopata di "ragazzi"
<krabador> ho anticipato l'eventuale fissa domanda
<krabador> Aiutooooo, cat /etc/lsb-release
<krabador> da terminale
<Aiutooooo> no,... ma esere trattato com un imbecille, nel senso letterario e non lato del termine, ossia colui che imbelle, mi da fastidio
<krabador> hai avuto una risposta.
<Aiutooooo> infatti
<Aiutooooo> prossima volta non scrivere "da terminale" ...
<Aiutooooo> perchè altrimento lo avrei masso in una dork su google
<krabador> Aiutooooo, molti di quelli con il tuo nick, non sanno cosa sia il terminale
<Aiutooooo> pace all' anima loro
<Aiutooooo> krabador: conosci invece un libro che mi insegni i comadi di linux? perchè a livello di informatica generale me la cavo
<krabador> e allora non sai usare google?
<Aiutooooo> zero voglia a mezzanotte di vcenerdì sera di stare a googlare
<Aiutooooo> krabador:  un altra cosa ... sai se il progetto i2p è conclueso e affidabile... oppure sta ancora in versione beta?
<krabador> http://www.di.unito.it/~vercelli/works/command-summary.html
<Aiutooooo> tu conosci tutta sta roba a memoria?
<krabador> i2p è in pieno lavoro, usabile, ma "concluso e affidabile" potrebbe non esserlo mai
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-29
<akis24> giorno
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<cybernova> !ciao |  mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mikunos> Ciao cybernova
<mikunos> posso chiederti un favore?
<cybernova> !chiedi | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikunos> so che la domanda esula dal tema di Ubuntu
<mikunos> per questo chiedo
<cybernova> !chat | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gianlu> salve a tutti
<Gianlu> posso chiedere una mano a qualcuno per i driver nvidia su ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gianlu> Ho due schede video, una intel integrata e una nvidia geforce gt520mx, sto cercando di farle funzionare tramite bumblebee ma mi viene dato l'errore
<Gianlu> [  764.273957] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<Gianlu> inoltre ora il computer è utlizzabile perchè ho ripristinato le impostazioni iniziali, dopo l'installazione di nvidia-prime si bloccava all'avvio dicendo che si sarebbe avviato in low-graphics mode
<cristian_c> Gianlu, quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ah, 13.10
<Gianlu> Come ho scritto sopra 13.10
<cristian_c> Gianlu, hai disinstallato prime?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Gianlu> no non ancora
<Gianlu> seguendo questa guida dovrei disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, più che altro non puoi usare prime e bumblebee insieme
<cristian_c> :P
<Gianlu> ah ok
<cristian_c> Gianlu, disinstalla nvidia-prime e nvidia-319
<cristian_c> Gianlu, poi procedi con bumblebee
<Gianlu> fatto ora, ora ho solo nvidia-304 e bumblebee
<Gianlu> però se chiamo ad esempio optirun glxgears torna lo stesso errore
<Gianlu> [ 1127.228801] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<cristian_c> Gianlu, quale procedura hai seguito
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, apri un terminale
<Gianlu> fatto
<cristian_c> Gianlu, digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> Gianlu, come hai installato i driver proprietari in precedenza?
<cristian_c> li hai scaricati da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, p.s. posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Gianlu
<ubot-it> Gianlu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianlu> li ho richiesti manualmente dai repository di ubuntu usando apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<Gianlu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173457/
<cristian_c> Gianlu, hai fatto un casino
<Gianlu> Evviva :)
<Gianlu> Come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu#Ricerca_e_pulizia_delle_configurazioni_inutilizzate
<Gianlu> ok fatto
<cristian_c> fatto tutto?
<Gianlu> ho fatto la pulizia delle configurazioni inutilizzate
<Gianlu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173473/ questo è il nuovo risultato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gianlu, quale procedura hai seguito?
<Gianlu> dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<Gianlu> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> no, parlo dell'installazione di bumblebee
<Gianlu> ah ok
<Gianlu> semplicemente apt-get install bumblebee
<Gianlu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee qui c'è scritto che basta quello
<cristian_c> Gianlu, è leggermente diverso
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia.
<cristian_c> Non occorrono ulteriori configurazioni.
<Gianlu> è quello che ho fatto
<Gianlu> si ho sbagliato a scriverti sopra ma ho digitato testuale 'sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia'
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Gianlu> ho poi ritoccato due file di configurazione di bumblebee su consiglio di una guida
<Gianlu> ma nulla di che
<Gianlu> ora ti posto
<Gianlu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173496/ uno è questo
<Gianlu> dove ho solo indicato la versione esatta del driver che andavo ad utilizzare
<Gianlu> e mi ha risolto un problema, perchè subito mi diceva che non riusciva a caricare i driver, l'ho risolto cosi.
<cristian_c> non si capisce che hai fatto
<cristian_c> Gianlu, perché non ti sei limitato a seguire il wiki?
<Gianlu> perchè non era sufficiente a risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> il bello è che era anche scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> quale problema?
<Gianlu> quello per cui ti ho fatto la primissima domanda
<Gianlu> [ 1127.228801] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> Gianlu, hai controllato nel bios?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, ma quando appariva l'errore?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, ma magari dovevi disinstallare prime
<Gianlu> no il problema si è presentato prima dell'installazione di prime
<cristian_c> Gianlu, cos'avevi fatto prima?
<Gianlu> dopo l'installazione di prime non partiva nemmeno x
<Gianlu> allora, faccio un riassunto cosi è più chiaro
<Gianlu> installo i driver proprietari nvidia
<Gianlu> installo bumblebee
<Gianlu> provo un comando tipo optirun glxgears
<Gianlu> mi dice che non riesce a caricare i driver
<Gianlu> modifico quel file di conf che ti ho postato sopra
<cristian_c> Gianlu, parlavi di prime
<Gianlu> il problema si risolve
<cristian_c> <Gianlu> no il problema si è presentato prima dell'installazione di prime
<Gianlu> si, ti sto facendo il sunto per capirci meglio
<cristian_c> Gianlu, puoi mettere in fila tutti gli eventi in ordine cronologico?
<Gianlu> è quello che stavo facendo...
<Gianlu> allora
<Gianlu> partiamo da 0, non ho nulla
<cristian_c> Gianlu, ok, ma magari hai installato prima quando era già installato bumblebee
<Gianlu> installo i driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> *prime
<Gianlu> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Gianlu> l'ho installato per ultimo
<Gianlu> e subito dopo l'installazione ho riavviato e non partiva più la gui
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> chiariamoci
<Gianlu> così ho scelto l'opzione che mi dava ubuntu di ripristinare le configurazioni grafiche primarie
<cristian_c> qual'è la prima cosa che hai fatto?
<Gianlu> è quello che sto provando a fare...
<cristian_c> in assoluto
<Gianlu> se mi dai un attimo ti metto tutto in ordine cronologico....
<Gianlu> come ti ho gia scritto
<Gianlu> la primissima cosa che ho fatto è stata installare i driver proprietari nvidia
<Gianlu> dopodichè ho installato bumblebee
<Gianlu> a quel punto ho provato un comando di prova 'optirun glxgears'
<Gianlu> questo mi diceva che non riusciva a caricare i driver
<Gianlu> allora ho modificato il file di configurazione che ti ho postato sopra
<Gianlu> indicando esattamente i driver che andavo ad utilizzare
<Gianlu> a quel punto ritento il comando
<Gianlu> e mi dice [ 1127.228801] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<Gianlu> a questo punto ho stupidamente pensato di risolvere installando prime
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gianlu, ok, ma magari hai installato prima quando era già installato bumblebee
<Gianlu> ho riavviato e il pc si è avviato in low-graphics mode
<Gianlu> si infatti
<Gianlu> c'era gia installato bumblebee
<Gianlu> e ho installato anche prime
<cristian_c> <Gianlu> no
<Gianlu> cosa no?
<cristian_c> prima negavi
<cristian_c> di aver installato prime con bumblebee già installato
<Gianlu> negavo perchè aveva capito che tu intendessi che avevo installato prime prima di installare bumblebee
<cristian_c> semmai ho scritto il contrario
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gianlu, ok, ma magari hai installato prima quando era già installato bumblebee
<cristian_c> dunque
<Gianlu> <Gianlu> si infatti
<cristian_c> questo l'hai detto adesso
<cristian_c> dunque
<cristian_c> Gianlu, la mia ipotesi è che prime non funzioni perché c'era già bumblebee installato
<cristian_c> quindi non potendo usare prime insieme a bumblebee
<cristian_c> le cose non dovrebbero funzionare
<Gianlu> Infatti, ma il mio interesse non è far funzionare prime, ma far funzionare bumblebee
<Gianlu> Come ho scritto sopra ho installato prime perchè pensavo stupidamente che risolvesse il problema di bumblebee
<cristian_c> Gianlu, per certi versi prime è meglio
<cristian_c> Gianlu, in quanto supportato da nvidia
<Gianlu> ma va bene con 2 schede video?
<cristian_c> anche se funge solo con i driver closed
<cristian_c> Gianlu, optimus funge con ude schede: intel integrata e nvidia deidcata
<cristian_c> +dedicata
<Gianlu> ok
<cristian_c> Gianlu, ma sono alternativi, non complementari
<cristian_c> bumblebee esiste da una vita, perché nvidia non se n'era mai occupata
<cristian_c> di optimus per linux, fino all'anno scorso
<cristian_c> Gianlu, comunque, è solo un'ipotesi
<cristian_c> in ogni caso è meglio fare le cose per bene
<Gianlu> quindi mi conviene disinstallare driver e bumblebee e ripartire da capo con prime?
<cristian_c> bumbelebee hai il pregio di funzionare anche con i driver open, ma è sviluppato dalla community
<cristian_c> Gianlu, per prime i driver closed sono necessari
<cristian_c> e solo i 319
<cristian_c> con prime , e solo sulla 13.10
<Gianlu> Ok, quindi io ora ho i 304, disinstallo quelli, installo i 319 e installo prime?
<Gianlu> togliendo bumblebee ovviamente
<cristian_c> Gianlu, disinstalla bene
<cristian_c> Gianlu, e controlla i pacchetti con dpkg -l | nvidia
<cristian_c> Gianlu, poi riparti
<Gianlu> ok, ti ringrazio
<Gianlu> mangio un boccone e provo da capo
<cristian_c> con sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-prime
<Gianlu> ah ok
<cristian_c> Gianlu, io andrei pure di purge, visto che hai toccato i file di config
<cristian_c> invece che un semplice remove
<Gianlu> e per togliere quelli vecchi va bene apt-get --purge remove nvidia-304-updates?
<cristian_c> Gianlu, beh, puoi disinstallare anche da software center o da gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> l'importante è che poi dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> confermi l'avvenuta e corretta disintallazione
<cristian_c> se ci sono degli rc vai con la guida pulireubuntu
<cristian_c> come fatto prima
<cristian_c> +s
<cristian_c> in modo da risolvere il pasticcio
<Gianlu> rc?
<cristian_c> sì, se guardi l'output di prima
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173457/
<clagiafra> chiedo umilmente aiuto....Arista su kubuntu non mi funziona....avete idee su qualche altro programma x codificare in divx?
<Salvo> Ciao, mi serviva un informazione. Possiedo un Netbook con un processore atom da 1.5 GHz e 1 Gb di RAM. Poichè con windows fatica pure ad accendersi volevo un consiglio su quale versione di Ubuntu Installare.
<Salvo> Meglio Xubuntu
<Salvo> o Lubuntu?
<cybernova>  !requisiti | Salvo
<ubot-it> Salvo: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cybernova> comunque Lubuntu è meglio
<Salvo> thanks
<cristian_c> clagiafra, che problemi hai con arista?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> clagiafra, che problemi hai con arista?
<clagiafra> allora, ho provato ad installarlo ma all'apertura non riesco  a codificare nulla
<cristian_c> spiega in dettaglio
<clagiafra> ho un film in dvd e per vederlo su play3 devo codificare in divx
<cristian_c> play3?
<clagiafra> playstation 3
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> non legge i dvd?
<clagiafra> il film l'ho scaricato da internet....E NON E' PORNO!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<clagiafra> si, ma devono essere cod divx
<cristian_c> clagiafra, mi chiedo questo: se la ps legge i dvd?
<cristian_c> (non ho la ps3)
<clagiafra> yes
<cristian_c> quindi legge i divx , ma non i dvd?
<cristian_c> strano
<clagiafra> dvd originali,altrimenti divx
<cristian_c> clagiafra, è normale
<clagiafra> anche perchè il problema è a monte
<cristian_c> ti tocca acquistarli :D
<clagiafra> avevo su win8 vuze con cui si vedevano tramite wifi su ps3
<clagiafra> vuze su kubuntu non ha questa possibilità
<cristian_c> ho capito ma qui non sono permessi discussioni su argomenti illegali
<cristian_c> *e
<clagiafra> ;-)
<clagiafra> e quindi.....al posto di arista cosa provo?
<cristian_c> vedi sopra
<clagiafra> thanks
<mara> mara
<Guest38022> Ciao a tutti! sono alle prese con l'installazione di Stata, ma non ne vengo a capo
<Guest38022> premetto che non sono un genio dell'informatica
<Guest38022> qualcuno può darmi una mano??
<Guest38022> danke!
<cristian_c> Guest38022, stata?
<Guest38022> Stata 12, un programma di statistica
<cristian_c> si trova nei repo di ubuntu?
<Guest38022> https://eduardgrebe.net/2012/10/installing-stata-12-on-ubuntu-12-04/ ho provato a usare questa guida, ma si blocca nel punto in cui lancio "/media/Stata/install"
<krabador> Guest38022, scusami, puoi fornire un link ufficiale del software?
<Guest38022> http://www.stata.com/stata13/
<Guest38022> questa è l'ultima versione, ma per me andrebbe bene anche la 12
<krabador> Guest38022, puoi postare su pastebin, l'errore preciso che ti viene dato, al terminale?
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest38022
<ubot-it> Guest38022: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest38022> ok! Grazie!
<Guest38022> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7174686/
<krabador> Guest38022, da terminale, cd /media/Stata
<krabador> vedi che succede
<Guest38022> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7174742/
<krabador> Guest38022, ovvio, non esiste la cartella
<krabador> Guest38022, nella guida parla di dvd
<krabador> che, montato, finirebbe in /media/Stata
<krabador> Guest38022, hai il dvd?
<krabador> Guest38022, ma , prevalentemente, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Guest38022> ecco, mi era venuto il dubbio infatti... ho l'ultima versione 13.10
<Guest38022> in ogni caso ho masterizzato il software su DVD
<Guest38022> la versione precedente, Stata12
<krabador> Guest38022, devi inserire il dvd nel pc
<krabador> Guest38022, ma di etichetta, il dvd, deve avere "Stata"
<krabador> altrimenti non va il comando suggerito
<Guest38022> ecco! lo sospettavo!
<Guest38022> ora provo! grazie mille! :)
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> se non ha quell'etichetta, metti , al posto di /media/Stata , /media/quellochesia
<krabador> quello che è il nome del dvd che hai
<pierino> ciao a tutti! problema con chiavetta usb usando gparted su ubuntu...avrei bisogno di formattarla da nts a fat32. problema che mi da errore. come posso risolvere? Grazie.
<cristian_c> pierino, posta l'errore
<cristian_c> possibilmente su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pierino, inseriscila, apri il terminale, e smontala a mano
<pierino> cristian_c: l'errore mi esce nei dettagli, non riesce a creare il nuovo file system
<krabador> con sudo umount /dev/sdb
<krabador> se la chiavetta è sdb
<krabador> solo successivamente apri gparted
<krabador> e fa tutto quello che devi fare
<pierino> krabador: ok, grazie.
<pierino> krabador: praticamente lavoro con la chiavetta smontata, però gparted non la rimonta all'avvio?
<krabador> pierino, gparted non la rimonta
<krabador> all'inserimento, il device viene comunque montato, anche se non apri il contenuto con il gestore files
<krabador> cosa che infastidisce gparted
<pierino> krabador: è sucettibile gparted. comunque ho risolto, bastava smontarla come hai giustamente detto te! averci pensato prima magari!! ti ringrazio.
<krabador> di niente
<rtwin> buonasera!
<maraSTATA> krabador, non riesco a risolvere il problema
<rtwin> Scusate ragazzi..
<rtwin> volevo chiedervi una cosa..
<rtwin> io volevo sapere se è possibile installare una qualche distribuzione su surface rt..
<krabador> rtwin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206141/can-ubuntu-run-on-a-microsoft-surface-with-windows-rt
<delofra> salve a tutti. sono nuovo e chiedo gentilmente aiuto sull'instala
<delofra> installazione
<linisao> salve.....ho un asus s551lb con sù ubuntu 13.10 ...ho doppia scheda grafica..ho seguito il wiki con bumblebee e ho installato virtualgl per verificare il funzionamento della GPU all'avvio ricevevo errori "unknown chipset"; dopo l'installazione di bumblebee nulla. Solo che avviando un programma con "optirun..." ricevo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7175673/
<linisao> volevo anche aggiungere che installato bumblebee, il quale di default usa gli nvidia-304, ho aggiornato i driver a nvidia-331, e ho disinstallato i driver nouveau
<akis24> sera
<wayneR> SAlve
<wayneR> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe fornirmi supporto?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wayneR> Ho deciso oggi di installare Lubuntu ma non riesco ad installare un programma
<akis24> wayneR: quale ?
<wayneR> come si passa dal .zip al .deb?
<wayneR> In particolare devo installare JES
<akis24> wayneR:  i programmi ufficiali li trovi sul gestore pacchetti o sul software center
<wayneR> jes non c'è :(
<akis24> wayneR: il resto non ufficiale non c'è supporto
<wayneR> non mi sapreste indirizzare su come fare?
<akis24> !chat | wayneR
<ubot-it> wayneR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> magari qualcuno in chat puo' risponderti se conosce il programma
<teaparty> Ciao a tutti .. scusate mi servirebbe un aiutino ... ho cambiato tutti i propietari delle cartelle del mio server  -.- ho sbagliato un comando xD
<teaparty> non ce modo di tornare indetro ? :S
<akis24> !comandi | teaparty
<ubot-it> teaparty: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<wayneR> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi in chat?
<akis24> wayneR: ti ripeto se qualcuno conosce l'argomento ...
<akis24> teaparty: Per cambiare i permessi in modo ricorsivo a tutti i file presenti in una cartella ed alla cartella stessa si deve usare l'opzione -R subito dopo il comando chmod -R ??? /cartella  ovviamente sostituendo ai punti interrogativi il relativo numero
<akis24> teaparty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile#chmod  se leggi trovi tutto ..
<teaparty> @ akis24  non ho cambiato i permessi ...  ho fatto chown -R mc:14:mc14 *  senza specificare il percorso e quindi ha cambiato i propietari a tutte le cartellle
<teaparty> comprese quelle del sistema
<teaparty> ora che faccio ?XD
<akis24> teaparty: usare lo stesso comando chmod -r riassegnando i permessi alle varie cartelle e non credo sia possibile farlo per tutte insieme come è capitato
<akis24> teaparty:  i permessi sono differenti ovvio secondo le cartelle come sai
<teaparty> akis non ci capisco molto di ubuntu mi potresti dire quali comandi devo eseguire per tornare come prima.... graize...
<akis24> teaparty: non saprei dirti specie per la versione server
<teaparty> bhe instanto faccio cd //    chown -R root:root *    cosi ci ri accedo
<teaparty> devo trovare il modo di annullare i comandi precedenti ... ma mi sa che con il chown nn fa .....
<akis24> teaparty: non si torna indietro non è reversibile
<akis24> teaparty: devi riassegnare e basta solo quello è non sara' facile
<teaparty> pff per un percorso dimenticato che cavolo -.- ci mettero una vita ... anche xk alcuni file non so come erano prima :/
<akis24> teaparty:  farei una installazione di prova su un altra partizione provvisoria per ricostruire i permessi sulle cartelle guardando come sono impostati
<lippo> salve
<lippo> avrei bisogno di un consuglio se non disturbo
<akis24> lippo: esponi il problema
<lippo> grazie
<lippo> ho formattato linux 12.04 perchè non mi faceva collegare a ebay
<lippo> ora non mi fa piu loggare su ltri pc si
<lippo> con window
<lippo> come se avessero bloccato il mio accoun
<akis24> lippo: mai successa una cosa del genere spiega meglio hai eliminato ubuntu e non entri su winz ?
<lippo> no scusa mi spiego mglio
<lippo> ho formattato ubuntu 12.04 perchè mi dava problemi a loggarmi con ebay
<lippo> ora seguita a farlo ma su altri pc va bene
<lippo> come se fosse su ubuntu bloccato l'account
<lippo> spero possiate aiutarmi
<akis24> lippo: se ho capito su una non riesci sullastessa versione ma altro pc funziona bene ?
<lippo> si su window va ma su ubuntu no
<akis24> lippo: non  esiste quel problema su ubuntu mai dato quel tipo di problema
<lippo> a me si non riesco piu ad entrare su ebay o meglio a loggarmi su ebay io ci lavoro
<akis24> lippo: se navighi entri dappertutto a meno che avevi problemi di connessione
<akis24> lippo: riuscivi a connetterti ?
<lippo> no è questo il punto navigo ma quando cerco di loggarmi con la mia pw mi si blocca e non va piu avanti
<lippo> ora sono con ubuntu 12.04
<lippo> akis ci sei?
<akis24> lippo: che browser usi ?
<lippo> firefox ma ho provato anche con chrome
<lippo> premetto che ubuntu l'ho scaricato da cantaro
<akis24> lippo: usi bookmark importato da xp ?
<akis24> lippo: prova a loggarti manualmente e vedi se accedi
<lippo> no ho sempre usato ubuntu anche se ho montato su altra partizione wind 7
<lippo> provato anche manualmente
<lippo> proato a cancellare gli addon ma nulla
<akis24> lippo: prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=347188
<lippo> posso solo dire che dopo aver formattato cancellando il vecchio ubuntu ho scansionato con ask antivirus e ha trovato 2 virus ma non credo siano validi il sistema è nuovo
<akis24> lippo: posta uno screen quando provi a entrare sulla pagina di ebay
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lippo> non fa nulla gira sempre la ruota in cerca di collegamento
<saltabecca> ciao
<lippo> devo dire che ho rinominato.mozilla ma niente
<wayneR> cosa faccio: INFO: Created user preferences directory.
<wayneR> come rispondo a questo comando?
<lippo> akis24 scusa ma prima su ebay.com entrava ora neanche li
<lippo> ora provo con 13.10 grazie buona sera
<wayneR> scusate mentre installo un programma tramite terminale mi trovo questa frase : INFO: Created user preferences directory.
<wayneR> scusate mentre installo un programma tramite terminale mi trovo questa frase : INFO: Created user preferences directory.
<Zinz> ciao a tutti mi dareste una mano _
<Zinz> ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-30
<norman> salve come faccio a far partire questo gioco su chronium?
<norman> https://apps.facebook.com/dragons_world/?fb_source=search&ref=ts&fref=ts
<norman> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per file iso?
<norman> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno come posso rimediare a questo errore http://imagebin.org/302668brscan
<fleurtherock_> il mio cel è un samsung galaxy y pro touch vorrrei installarci la rom iniziale poichè dopo che l'ho rootato (non digerito) con l'applicazione odin  il vero problema è il seguente: quando collego al pc il cel in ODIN MODE, e dò l'avvio a virtualbox di farlo videre anche su virtualbox  appare questo
<fleurtherock_> http://imagebin.org/302669
<fleurtherock_> helpme
<fleurtherock_> scusate continuo a uscire per sbaglio
<pac> questo comando è corretto? sudo apt-get remove brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.deb
<fleurtherock_> non credo
<fleurtherock_> pac
<pac> fleurtherock_: dimmi
<fleurtherock_>  sudo apt-get remove --purge brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.deb
<pac> fleurtherock_: grazie
<pac> fleurtherock_: niente non lo trovo eppure l'ho installato
<fleurtherock_> ascolta c'è un vecchio metodo
<fleurtherock_> molto efficace
<fleurtherock_> ora ti spiego tutto
<fleurtherock_> è in interfaccia grafic a
<fleurtherock_> pac
<pac> fleurtherock_: dimmi
<fleurtherock_> anche io spesso ho dei problemi, installe delle applicazioni ma quando dal terminale le rimuovi spesso e volentieri ti dice che non ci sono
<fleurtherock_> allora
<fleurtherock_> tu da che versione di ubuntu hai iniziato?
<pac> 13.10
<pac> fleurtherock_: qualche tentativo andato male con la 12.10
<fleurtherock_> ok allora capisco hai iniziato con unity come interfaccia grafica e non con gnome 2
<fleurtherock_> peccato
<fleurtherock_> nulla di che
<pac> fleurtherock_: veramente sono con kubuntu
<fleurtherock_> ok nessun prob lema
<fleurtherock_> vai su ubuntu software center
<fleurtherock_> e cerca il "Gestore pacchetti synaptic
<pac> fleurtherock_: vado
<fleurtherock_> pac dimmi quando hai fatto
<pac> fleurtherock_: fatto
<fleurtherock_> apri il gestore pacchetti synaptic
<pac> fleurtherock_: fatto
<fleurtherock_> in alto troverai 2 voci: "filtro rapido" e subito a sinistra "Cerca" con il logo della lente
<fleurtherock_> li vedi
<fleurtherock_> ?
<pac> fleurtherock_: fatto ma non lo trova!
<fleurtherock_> non cercare nel filtro rapido
<fleurtherock_> che a volte non li trova
<fleurtherock_> clicca su cerca
<fleurtherock_> ed avvia la ricerca
<pac> fleurtherock_: fatto
<fleurtherock_> trovato?
<pac> fleurtherock_: no
<fleurtherock_> incolla quello che hai scritto nella ricerca
<pac> fleurtherock_: brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.deb
<fleurtherock_> cerca solo brscan
<pac> fleurtherock_: qualcosa ha trovato ma per disinstallare?
<pac> fleurtherock_: trovato
<fleurtherock_> fammi la stampa del desktop
<pac> fleurtherock_: ottengo questo E: brscan: il sottoprocesso installato script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<fleurtherock_> ovvero clicca tasto Fn+stamp
<fleurtherock_> riavvia il pc
<pac> fleurtherock_: riavvio?
<fleurtherock_> si riavvia
<fleurtherock_> pac riavvia il pc  e ripeti la rimozione
<pac> fleurtherock_: come prima
<pac> fleurtherock_: E: brscan: il sottoprocesso installato script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<fleurtherock_> sudo apt-get purge brscan
<pac> fleurtherock_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7178279/
<fleurtherock_> sudo apt-get clean
<fleurtherock_> sudo apt-get update
<fleurtherock_> e poi
<fleurtherock_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<fleurtherock_> pac
<fleurtherock_> leggi qui
<fleurtherock_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=559129
<pac> fleurtherock_: fatto
<pac> fleurtherock_: ci provo
<pac> fleurtherock_: il sottoprocesso installato script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 Segnalazione apport non scritta poiché è stato raggiunto il valore massimo di MaxReports                                                                                         Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  brscan E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<akis24> pac:  usa pastebin
<pac> akis24: va bene
<fleurtherock_> non ti so aiutare pac
<pac> fleurtherock_: grazie lo stesso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lucausa2> differenza fra desktop e server?
<enzotib> non lo saprà mai
<cristian_c> lol
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigioqwert> ragazzi, devo creare una partizione con gparted, e mentre provo a smontare il disco mi esce La partizione non può essere smontata dai seguenti punti di mount:  /  È molto probabile che altre partizioni siano montate su questi punti di mount. È consigliato smontarle a mano.
<gigioqwert> cosa devo fare?
<checco> ciao a tutti ho fatto un casino col mio pc ubuntu,
<fleurtherock_> ciao il mio cel è in modalità odin ma ubuntu non rileva l'hardware
<checco> aiutatemi vi prego> stavo creando con unetbooting una penna boottabile di windows da ubuntu,,, quando inavvertitamente mi ha creato danni al mio hd cancellando sicuramente i file del boot ,,, mi date una mano perfavpre_...
<fleurtherock_> come posso risolvere il problema
<checco> fleurtherock,non ti rileva niente odin da ubuntu
<checco> odin usalo da windows
<checco> enzotib:  aiutami per favore---
<checco> ce qualcuno che ha letto la mia domanda per favore___ p.s. non riesco a fare punto di domanda
<enzotib> checco, forse hai sbagliato a scegliere il device
<checco> si enzotib
<enzotib> checco, quindi il problema è grave
<checco> ho sbagliato, ma ora il mio pc non si avvia piu ubntu
<checco> avvia unetbooting come se dovesse caricare una live di windows o ubuntu
<checco> ha sovrascritto secondo me la partizione del boot, mbr, o grub,,, qualcosa di simile
<checco> vero____ enzotib
<niclele> salve a tutti
<niclele> ragazzi ho un hd apparentemente morto su windows , ubuntu lo vede non allocato e di 2terabyte nonostant sia 500gb
<niclele> come potrei procedere?
<niclele> :(
<rpadovani> Ah, questa è tutta da ridere, riesco a navigare bene su tutto il web ma non riesco ad accedere a easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org
<rpadovani> qualcuno sa da cosa pùo essere dato?
<rpadovani> però pingando ci arrivo
<rpadovani> quindi è il buon firefox che non lo risovle
<checco_> ciao a tutti, ho cancellato per sbaglio l MBR ,ora sono da live e cerco di far partire il mio hd con ubuntu dentro,,,mi aiutate per favore ? non roesco a venirne a capo
<vito_> buona sera
<Guest50060> ci siete?
<akis24> ciao
<checco> ciao a tutti, a seguito di uno sbaglio ho cancellato il grub, e ora non parte piu ubuntu,, mi potete aiutare/? ho eseguito alcune guide ma non riesco e sto impazzendo
<checco> enzotib:  sono sempre io ma prima ho perso la linea,.,,
<enzotib> ciao checco
<checco> ciao enzotib
<checco> enzotib:  hai pensato a cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> checco, parti con una live e vedi cose riesci a vedere del disco
<checco> sono nella live e vedo il mio hd con le partizioni di ubuntu intatte,
<checco> ma non parte
<enzotib> checco, hai provato a seguire la guida per il ripristino di grub?
<checco> enzotib:  si ma mi da degli errori
<cristian_c> checco, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> gli errori
<checco> ok
<checco> pastebin!
<checco> pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7179822/ questo e il mio hd,,, nella sda3 [ installato ubuntu, sda2 dati,sda1 e dove penso ci si debba mettere il grub
<enzotib> !pastebin | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> ecco gli errori enzotib  e cristian_c  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7179841/
<enzotib> checco il sistema installato è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<checco> 64bit
<checco> spariti?
<salvos> salve a tutti
<salvos> posso chiedere un informazione?
<akis24> checco:  meditiamo sul tuo caso
<akis24> salvos: chiedi pure
<checco> si va bene akis24  vi chiedo scusa , rimango in attesa, .>0
<salvos> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile ke ha gia una partizione , ma sulla partizione ho dei documenti , se installo ubuntu su questa partizione li perdo tutti i dati?
<akis24> checco: apri un terminale e dai   grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo > /dev/null && echo "64-bit" || echo "32-bit"   e dicci che risponde
<akis24> salvos:  puoi creare una partizione apposta per installare ubuntu senza perdere nulla
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7179914/ akis24
<akis24> !installazione | salvos
<ubot-it> salvos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<salvos> direttamente dall'installazione?
<enzotib> checco, la live è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<akis24> salvos:  ovviamente ma leggiti la guida e capirai meglio
<salvos> ok grazie
<akis24> salvos:  e comunque prima proverei la live
<akis24> di nulla
<checco> enzotib probabilmente a 32 bit,,, e una iso di ubuntu 13.04 i386
<salvos> un altra cosa, ho scaricato la 13.10 ma mentre la selezionavo ho letto ke la versione precendente si puo aggiornare per 5 anni di seguito
<salvos> invece la 13 fio a 9 mesi
<akis24> salvos:  la 12.04 LTS ha un supporto di 5 anni fino al 2017 la 13.10 a9 mesi
<salvos> quindi quali mi consigli?
<salvos> premetto ke sono un novellino
<salvos> è la prima volta ke provo ad installare un sistema linux in generale
<checco> salvos:  allora sei un novellinoinoinoino
<salvos> bravo :D
<akis24> salvos:  la 12.04 LTS   poi dipende dai requisiti del pc che hai  oppure a aprile la 14.04 LTS
<salvos> allora la lascio stare la 13.10?
<checco> enzotib:  cosa mi consigli di fare la procedura da una live a 64bit?
<akis24> salvos: dipende dall'uso che devi farne comunque dopo puoi avanzare di versione
<salvos> ah quindi dalla 13 posso avanzare lo stesso alla 14
<salvos> 14.04 lts
<akis24> salvos: diciamo di si ma di solito le versioni LTS  hanno un altro ciclo di avanzamento rispetto alle versioni a 9 mesi
<salvos> capito
<akis24> salvos: installi la 12.04 e a aprile avanzi alla 14.04
<salvos> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<enzotib> checco, appunto, non puoi usare una live di un tipo con un sistema di un altro tipo, non per fare chroot
<checco> enzotib:  allora provero cosi vi tengo aggiornati appena provo a reinstallare il grub da li ok?
<salvos> akis24 dimenticavo un mio amico mi ha dato la versione 10.4
<salvos> è lts?
<akis24> salvos: era  ma ora non è piu' supportata
<salvos> ok
<checco> a dopo
<salvos> ma se capita ke dopo dopo un po di tempo dall'installazione voglio togliermi ubuntu devo formattare tutto il pc?
<akis24> salvos:  no
<salvos> e come dovrei fare?
<akis24> salvos: bisogna solo ripristinare  mbr di windows  e eliminare la partizione con ubuntu
<salvos> quindi basta ke vado nin gestione disco ed elimino la partizione cn ubuntu
<salvos> ?
<akis24> salvos: bisogna eseguire la procedura per ripristinare mbr di windows  su gogol trovi parecchia roba in proposito
<salvos> ok
<akis24> salvos: ti preoccupi di elimnarlo senza prima installare ?
<akis24> eliminarlo*
<checco> salvos:  una volta che hai ubuntu non pensi piu a windows a parte per alcuni programmi che girano comunque su ubuntu grazie a wine, del resto impari ad apprezzare il pc e ad avere programmi molto piu belli e funzionali di quelli che hai ancora in mente
<salvos> dato ke è la prima volta puo darsi ke nn mi piaccia , ma dai video su you tube sembra affidabile e fluido
<akis24> salvos:  per questo ti è stato detto prima usa la live e vedi come ti trov i...
<akis24> salvos:  cosi valuti a tua discrezione
<salvos> ok
<salvos> perfetto
<checco> salvos:  conta che puoi sempre disinstallarlo e se fai tutto a modo non perdi neanche un dato in caso di disinstallazione,,, il mio pc ormai non vede windows da 5 anni
<salvos> capito
<salvos> :)
<salvos> sono fiducioso
<checco> ciao a dopo forse
<Alberto_> Buongiorno
<Alberto_> vorrei installare un programmino, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Alberto_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alberto_> Non capisco come si fa..
<Alberto_> Il tarball contiene la directory qsl_bureau_GUI con dentro l'eseguibile, il file dati e un'altro tarball con tutti i sorgenti. -----------------------------------------------------  Installazione: Copiare il tarball in una directory a scelta ed eseguire  # tar zxvf qsl_bureau_GUI-1027.tar.gz  Viene creata la directory qsl_bureau_GUI e il gioco e' fatto !!!
<krabador> Alberto_, praticamente se dai quel comando, si decomprime quel file nella cartella indicata
<krabador> Alberto_, va dato dal terminale, nella stessa cartella in cui è presente il file
<Alberto_> quindi non basta andare nel terminale e digitare?
<checco> enzotib:  ho risolto e ti ringrazio tanto della tua illuminazione, ho gia il login del mio account personale dell hd,,,, comunque una altra domanda che e una cavolta,,,
<krabador> Alberto_, se apri e digiti, puo' dare errore, visto che non è detto che la cartella in cui si è posizionati nel terminale, di default, è quella che contiene il file
<Alberto_> infatti da error
<checco> enzotib:  ora che il mio hd e apposto copiando le partizioni in un altro hd piu grande con gparted e reinstallando di nuovo il grub posso tranquillamente farlo cosi oppure essiste una valida alternativa migliore?
<krabador> Alberto_,  vai, nel terminale, nella cartella del file
<Alberto_> ok sono nella cartella, ma il terminale?
<krabador> Alberto_, apri il terminale, di base si è nella cartella /home/utente
<Gian> ciao posso
<Gian> buona domencia
<krabador> Alberto_, manda il comando ls, e vedi quante e quali cartelle ci sono
<krabador> Alberto_, ci entri dentro con il comando cd
<krabador> Alberto_, esempio: cd cartella
<Gian> vorrei un aiuto io ho ubuntu e vorrei installare il sam brodcast come devo fare?
<enzotib> checco, copiare le partizioni con gparted?
<akis24> Gian: quella è roba per winz
<checco> enzotib:  si si posso farlo?
<Gian> e come facciao akis24
<enzotib> checco, non ho mai saputo che GParted copia le partizioni, a meno di movimenti all'interno dello stesso disco
<Alberto_> cd/scaricati mi dice non esistente
<akis24> Gian: e forse potresti vedere o provare se è supportato da wine
<Gian> e come faccio akis24
<Gian> aiutami perpiacere
<akis24> Gian:  ci provo  se posso
<Gian> e allora cosa devo fare akis24
<checco> enzotib:  stavo leggendo questa guida per quello http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=453445
<akis24> !chat | gian
<ubot-it> gian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Alberto_, stai attento a minuscole e maiuscole, ed ai giusti spazi
<enzotib> checco, per principio non leggo guide sul forum
<checco> enzotib:  perche?
<enzotib> checco, me l'ha ordinato il medico
<Gian> o scritto li ma non risp nessuno
<checco> enzotib:  ahahahahahah
<Alberto_> mi risponde iz1psj@iz1psj-OptiPlex-740:~/Scaricati$
<gino_> gente esiste un programma in ubuntu che aggiunga al firewall una blacklist?
<checco> va bene alla prossima ciao ciao raga
<swiii> salve ragazzi
<swiii> non riesco a installare completamente il supporto lingue per colpa della connessione
<swiii> cosa posso fare ? ho ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> swiii, che connessione usi?
<swiii> adsl
<cristian_c> Alberto_, sei in Scaricati
<cristian_c> swiii, ethernet?
<swiii> wireless
<cristian_c> swiii, e in ethernet?
<swiii> no no
<cristian_c> non hai provato?
<Alberto_> si Cristian, ho provato con tar zxvf qsl_bureau_GUI-1027.tar.gz
<Alberto_> e mi ha risposto qsl_bureau_GUI/ qsl_bureau_GUI/Qsl_Bureau.dat qsl_bureau_GUI/QslBureauFinder4Linux QslBureauFinder4Linux-1.0.27.tar.gz iz1psj@iz1psj-OptiPlex-740:~/Scaricati$
<cristian_c> Alberto_, sono i file estratti?
<swiii> devo provare in ethernet?
<cristian_c> swiii, eh
<Alberto_> eh....non lo so
<Alberto_> ti posto le istruzioni..
<cristian_c> Alberto_, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> swiii: si, prova in Ethernet
<gatsu1000> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> Alberto_, e mostra il contenuto della directory
<swiii> bhe mi servirebbe il cavo XD
<cristian_c> swiii, prendilo
<gatsu1000> domandone: so che non è strettissimamente legato (credo) a ubuntu, ma volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze, o meglio grosse difficoltà, a far riconoscere un tomtom go live al sistema....
<gatsu1000> nel senso che un lsusb non mostra traccia del device
<swiii> eh ....una parola! XD
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non saprei, ma magari qualche problema forse c'è, non ti resta che provare
<Alberto_> qsl_bureau_GUI/ qsl_bureau_GUI/Qsl_Bureau.dat qsl_bureau_GUI/QslBureauFinder4Linux QslBureauFinder4Linux-1.0.27.tar.gz iz1psj@iz1psj-OptiPlex-740:~/Scaricati$
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ti ho suggerito l'uso di pastebin
<cristian_c> per gli output di terminale
<cristian_c> usalo
<gatsu1000> sto provando di tutto :P pure mettere un xp virtuale, ma la "base" se non riconosce il device, non me lo fa vedere nemmeno in vbox
<Alberto_> qsl_bureau_GUI/ qsl_bureau_GUI/Qsl_Bureau.dat qsl_bureau_GUI/QslBureauFinder4Linux QslBureauFinder4Linux-1.0.27.tar.gz iz1psj@iz1psj-OptiPlex-740:~/Scaricati$
<Alberto_> eh come si usa?
<cristian_c> !paste | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Alberto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> gatsu1000:  leggi qui se ti è utile  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3668779
<Alberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180194/
<Alberto_> cosi?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, esatto
<Alberto_> Grazie
<gatsu1000> grazie mille akis, vado a dargli un occhio
<Alberto_> Scusa ma la niubbiaggine..
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non so se c'è qualcosa nei repo di ubuntu
<Alberto_> ti posto le istruzioni..
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ma che devi fare?
<gatsu1000> aggiornarci le mappe? :P
<gatsu1000> pytomtom non serve a quello, purtroppo
<gatsu1000> è per questo che ho buttato su un winxp apposta
<Alberto_> Il tarball contiene la directory qsl_bureau_GUI con dentro l'eseguibile, il file dati e un'altro tarball con tutti i sorgenti. -----------------------------------------------------  Installazione: Copiare il tarball in una directory a scelta ed eseguire  # tar zxvf qsl_bureau_GUI-1027.tar.gz  Viene creata la directory qsl_bureau_GUI e il gioco e' fatto !!!
<swiii> ok ora sono in ethernet
<cristian_c> Alberto_, continua a usare pastebin
<Alberto_> ok
<swiii> provo a fare l'aggiornameno
<gatsu1000> solo che, di base, è lo stesso ubuntu che non mi vede il device attaccato in usb
<Riccardone> swiii: si
<Alberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180219/
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non lo vede in che senso?
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: lsusb
<gatsu1000> lsusb = nulla
<gatsu1000> ci sono il mouse, l'hub usb e ho provato a metterci una chiavetta, la vede correttamente
<gatsu1000> ma fine
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: allora c'è qualcosa che non va nel TomTom ...
<cristian_c> Alberto_, hai fatto
<gatsu1000> tipo che è un tomtom? :P
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ora hai la cartella estratta
<Alberto_> ed ora?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai collegato direttamente alla porta?
<gatsu1000> si
<cristian_c> o tramite un hub?
<gatsu1000> nono, diretto alla porta del pc
<cristian_c> Alberto_, che devi fare?
<Alberto_> installare il programma
<cristian_c> Alberto_, c'è l'eseguibile
<cristian_c> Alberto_, non devi installare nulla, a quanto pare
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: di solito, almeno la SD card al suo interno la vede ...
<gatsu1000> anche se il cavo è "strano", nel senso che la parte che entra nel tomtom è più tipo quella di un iphone , tanto per darvi un'idea
<Alberto_> quindi?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ma che pc è?
<gatsu1000> no, non vede manco quella... anche se non sono sicurissimo che ci sia
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: si. E' una mini-USB
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, è tipo seriale?
<gatsu1000> aspetta, provo a trovarne una foto in rete
<swiii> ho fatto apt-get update
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: hai modo di provare il TomTom + cavo su un altro pc ?
<gatsu1000> http://brain.pan.e-merchant.com/0/2/08184120/l_08184120.jpg
<Riccardone> swiii: ok ora. 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<gatsu1000> purtroppo al momento no, non ho altri pc a disposizione
<gatsu1000> sono a casa del cognato e solo questo c'è...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, pare seriale
<Alberto_> si, ora c'è una cartella in più in Scaricati
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, tipo quello dei vecchi telefonini
<gatsu1000> bè, io come "seriale" ho in mente quelli anni 80 :P
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: la parte seriale andrà sul dispositivo, la parte Usb sul pc no ?
<gatsu1000> mmm, è una strana via di mezzo, in realtà... più della foto non saprei come descrivertelo
<gatsu1000> ah si, quello si
<swiii> è successo un'errore con un pacchetto
<cristian_c> Riccardone, esatto
<gatsu1000> usb sul pc, seriale sul dispositivo
<cristian_c> swiii, posta su pastebin
<Riccardone> swiii: posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> Alberto_, entraci
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, perfetto
<swiii> me lo date voi il link di paste bin
<swiii> cortesemente
<swiii> ;D
<Alberto_> un file .dat ed un'altro
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<gatsu1000> dimmi tutto^^
<cristian_c> !paste | swiii
<ubot-it> swiii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatsu1000> perchè al momento, a parte mettersi in carica, non da altri segni di voler funzionare
<cristian_c> Alberto_, è scritto nelle istruzioni, a te interessa la cartella estratta, con dentro l'eseguibile
<cristian_c> ma non so che devi fare
<swiii> ecco qua
<swiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180251/
<cristian_c> swiii, perché sudo su?
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<swiii> premetto che me lo ha insegnato un'amico la mia comodità è che non metto la pass ogni volta XD
<gatsu1000> mmm, cristian_c sai che adesso me lo vede?
<gatsu1000> non chiedermi come o perchè...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, infatti dovrebbe loggare qualcosa
<cristian_c> da quanto leggo in rete
<cristian_c> basta un dmesg
<gatsu1000> nono, ora proprio da lsusb me lo vede
<Alberto_> Ma per lanciare il programma?
<gatsu1000> come TOMTOM B.V.
<cristian_c> Alberto_, devi entrare nella cartella dell'eseguibile
<gatsu1000> solo che non riesco ancora a "passarlo" a vbox...
<cristian_c> e lanciare il file eseguibile
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, vbox?
<Riccardone> gatsu1000: il cavo ha qualcosa che non va, falsi contatti ...
<Alberto_> ci sono entrato ma poi...mi fermo li.
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non portar male XD
<gatsu1000> cristian_c virtual box
<cristian_c> Alberto_, non sai come lanciare un file eseguibile?
<gatsu1000> possibile Riccardone , a questo punto credo che di base ci fosse il cavo che facesse poco contatto
<Riccardone> swiii: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, che c'entra virtualbox?
<Alberto_> su winzoz si ma qui...ehm no
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ./nome_eseguibile
<gatsu1000> allora, provo a spiegarlo dall'inizio: tomtom home, che serve ad aggiornare le mappe, non esiste per linux e non funziona con wine
<cristian_c> <swiii> premetto che me lo ha insegnato un'amico la mia comodità è che non metto la pass ogni volta XD
<cristian_c> non è comodo, è pericoloso
<cristian_c> non andrebbe usato
<gatsu1000> per cui l'unico modo che ho trovato possibile, è passare da virtual box
<dario_> salve ragazzi sono drox
<Alberto_> ma nel terminale?
<swiii> il pacchetto hdjmod-dkms non è configurato
<gatsu1000> solo che all'inizio il tomtom non me lo rilevava nemmeno ubuntu
<dario_> ho n problema e non mi ricordo più cme fare
<swiii> e per questo non mi fa scaricare
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ah, go live il dispositivo e home l'applicazione?
<gatsu1000> probabilmente per via del cavo
<swiii> e non mi fa aggiornare
<gatsu1000> yep
<dario_> devo instalalre ff in italiano, su ubuntu 12.04 lo in inglese come faccio a cambaire linga?
<gatsu1000> ora il dispositivo almeno ubuntu lo vede
<gatsu1000> l'home l'ho già installato sulla virtual
<cristian_c> Alberto_, sì
<Riccardone> swiii: dammi l'output
<gatsu1000> solo che, se vado nei dispositivi usb di virtual box, il tomtom non lo vede...
<cristian_c> swiii, se usi sudo su il rischio di creare casini è alto
<dario_> enzotib, scusa mi dai il comando da terminale  per far diventare FF initaliano invece che ingeles
<dario_> grazie
<cristian_c> !firefox | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/ - Menù Ubuntu-IT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/MenuUbuntuIt
<swiii> eh...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non so se vbox supporta questo dispositivo
<Alberto_> Mi spiace ma non ci capisco nulla..
<enzotib> dario_ di norma è in italiano, a meno che tu devi ancora terminare l'installazione del supporto per la lingua sul sistema
<gatsu1000> e porc...
<cristian_c> in generale non è una grande idea
<Riccardone> swiii: posta l'output dell'errore su pastebin
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai letto il topic linkato da akis?
<dario_> ah ecco
<dario_> gtazie
<gatsu1000> cristian_c, mi stai dicendo che devo trovare un altro pc con windows?
<gatsu1000> si, ma quel programma, pytomtom, non serve per aggiornare le mappe
<swiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180288/
<swiii> fatto
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ?
<Alberto_> si dimmi?
<Alberto_> sarò duro ma non capisco
<Riccardone> swiii: sudo apt-get remove --purge hdjmod-dkms
<Alberto_> se clicco sul file si apre una finestra ma da li non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> Alberto_, non hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato?
<Alberto_> ma dove?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alberto_, devi entrare nella cartella dell'eseguibile
<Riccardone> swiii: poi sudo apt-get install hdjmod-dkms
<Alberto_> e ci sono entrato
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ok, ora digita il comando
<Alberto_> in "comando personalizzato"?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, no, da terminale
<Alberto_> ed il nome del file da dove lo piglio?
<gatsu1000> niente da fare, non riesco proprio a farglielo digerire a virtualbox
<cristian_c> Alberto_, quello presente nella cartella
<Alberto_> ho provato a copiarlo ma nulla
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, chiedo, hai seguito il topic linkato?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, posta su pastebin
<Alberto_> cosa?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, comando e risultato
<cristian_c> il contenuto del terminale
<gatsu1000> cristian_c si, ma serve solo per le impostazioni e i POI, ma non per le mappe
<Alberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180340/
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ok, un attimo
<cristian_c> Alberto_, digita bene
<cristian_c> manca il punto
<Alberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180359/
<cristian_c> Alberto_, sei ancora in Scaricati
<cristian_c> Alberto_, spostati nella directory contenente l'eseguibile
<Alberto_> e come ci arrivo?
<gatsu1000> mmm, forse non è abilitato vbox ad accedere alle usb... la chiavetta usb che mi vede ubuntu, vbox non la vede comunque...
<cristian_c> Alberto_, te l'aveva spiegato prima krabador
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, prova a vedere anche questo
<Alberto_> cd scaricati?
<cristian_c> sei già in Scaricati
<Alberto_> ho fatto ls
<cristian_c> Alberto_, la cartella che avevi estratto prima
<gatsu1000> cristian_c secondo te, se da windows vede solo 2 porte su 4, è possibile che veda solo le porte "dietro" il pc, e non le repliche davanti?
<gatsu1000> intendo il virtuale, ubuntu lo vede senza problemi ora
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, tutto è possibile
<Alberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180380/
<gatsu1000> cristian_c ci provo, lo collego dietro e ti fò sapere
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sto guardando pure sul web
<cristian_c> Alberto_, è questa: qsl_bureau_GUI ?
<Alberto_> penso di si
<cristian_c> Alberto_, entraci
<aiutantepazoo> buongiorno a tutti
<Alberto_> nulla..
<Alberto_> boh...
<aiutantepazoo> Vorrei stoppare il server X per avere un file xorg come indicato sul wiki ma non riesco a stopparlo, sto seguendo la guida wiki ma mi dice stop: unkonow istance:
<Alberto_> Ti ringrazio Cristian ma lascio perdere per ora, non capisco un'acca
<gatsu1000> per ora niente, forse però manca un pezzo...
<gatsu1000> ora sta scaricando un guest-addition... non so che sia
<cristian_c> Alberto_, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, hai letto la guida wiki su virtualbox?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<gatsu1000> avevo letto qualcosa... ora rileggo meglio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ci sono delle guide wiki per il gps
<cristian_c> roba tipo navit?
<cristian_c> hai visto?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, sei in una shell tty?
<aiutantepazoo> si
<aiutantepazoo> in pratica ho seguito la guida che mi permetteva di entrare in text mode sostituendo splash quiet con text
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, posta una foto
<aiutantepazoo> ora sto seguendo le istruzioni del wiki ma non va
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Navit
<aiutantepazoo> http://rolling-ubuntu.blogspot.it/2012/06/ubuntu-1204-tip-booting-to-text-mode.html ho seguito questa guida
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GPS
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, quello non è il wiki
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, io eviterei di seguire guide esterne se non sai quello che stai facendo
<cristian_c> ma di attenerti strettamente al wiki
<aiutantepazoo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#gestione questo per arrestare il server X
<gatsu1000> sto leggendo e provando 7 cose alla volta :P
<gatsu1000> poi ti faccio sapere, cristian_c ^^
<cristian_c> ok
<gatsu1000> per ora, grazie mille!
<aiutantepazoo> stavo seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#gestione solo che al primo punto ho dovuto mettere ilt ext mode
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, segnati le guide
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, posta una foto
<aiutantepazoo> cristianc sto nella shell tty
<aiutantepazoo> sto seguendo alla lettera quello che mi dice la guida
<gatsu1000> cristian_c sto seguendo una delle guide, ma non mi trova le dir che dice che devo modificare...
<aiutantepazoo> Entrare in una consolle virtuale tty e inserire il proprio nome utente e password 2)Arrestare il server grafico X. non mi trovo con il punto 2
<aiutantepazoo>   
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, e nel caso, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, segui il consiglio che ti ho dato
<gatsu1000> Aprire il file /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<gatsu1000> non esiste nessun mount.... in init.d
<aiutantepazoo> scusami scrivo sudo service gdm stop e mi dice
<aiutantepazoo> gdn unricognized service
<aiutantepazoo> gdm unricognized service
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, virtualbox?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, evidentemente, non hai letto bene il wiki
<gatsu1000> yep
<aiutantepazoo> scusami perchè? ho fatto esattamente come dice
<aiutantepazoo> è lubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, direi proprio di no, invece
<cristian_c> A partire da Ubuntu 12.04, digitare all'interno di una finestra di terminale:
<cristian_c> sudo service lightdm comando
<cristian_c> lol
<aiutantepazoo> eh invece di comando stop
<aiutantepazoo> dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> <aiutantepazoo> gdm unricognized service
<cristian_c> mi pare tu abbia scritto altro
<cristian_c> ma non posti alcuna foro
<cristian_c> *foto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, mi puoi indicare la guida specifica che stai seguendo?
<cristian_c> e il punto
<aiutantepazoo> ora la mando
<aiutantepazoo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<aiutantepazoo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiutantepazoo> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/302721
<barret_> ciao a tutti
<aiutantepazoo> ciao
<barret_> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, non hai fatto il login?
<aiutantepazoo> si
<cristian_c> !aiuto | barret_
<ubot-it> barret_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aiutantepazoo> come prima cosa
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, tramite lightdm?
<aiutantepazoo> io non so che server grafico ci sia
<aiutantepazoo> t ho detto
<aiutantepazoo> ho seguito la guida per entrare in text mode
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, puoi postare una schermata del login?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, text mode?
<aiutantepazoo> si
<aiutantepazoo> per entrare nell ttu
<aiutantepazoo> tty
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, e come ti ho detto prima, non è bene seguire guide esterne a ubuntu
<cristian_c> se non si sa quel che si fa
<aiutantepazoo> eh ma come faccio ad entrare nel tty?
<barret_> ho scaricato e masterizzato un immagine del programma di ubuntu ma quando riavvio il pc mi compare un messaggio in inglese che sembra dica che il kernell non va bene?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, non ho capito, che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, ctrl+alt+f1, quando sei sul desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<aiutantepazoo> no non ho fatto quello
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, è scritto sul wiki, mi pare
<cristian_c> barret_, quale immagine?
<cristian_c> quale file?
<aiutantepazoo> no non dice come entrare in tty
<barret_> 64 bit
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, penso che vada aggiunto al wiki
<cristian_c> se non c'è
<cristian_c> barret_, che pc è?
<barret_> ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> barret_, che pc è?
<barret_> è un hp con installato windows xp
<barret_> portatile
<cristian_c> barret_, quale modello?
<aiutantepazoo> cristian_c:  io premo ctrl alt f1 ma appena entra nella console subito mi carica il server grafico
<aiutantepazoo> appena rilascio
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, ?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<aiutantepazoo> ho fatto come dicevi tu : ctrl alt f1 e va nella shell, solo che appena rilascio i 3 tasti subito parte il server grafico
<cristian_c> in che senso 'parte'?
<barret_> hp compaq nx 7000
<aiutantepazoo> parte inteso come scompare la shell e ritorna la modalità grafica
<barret_> 7300 sorry
<cristian_c> lol
<aiutantepazoo> quanto tempo devo tener premuto i 3 tasti?
<cristian_c> Set di istruzioni	32-bit
<cristian_c> barret_, e mica ha il procio a 64 bit
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, non dovrebbe fare così
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, hai provato riavviando il sistema?
<aiutantepazoo> e da cosa dipende?
<aiutantepazoo> si
<cristian_c> hai modificato grub?
<aiutantepazoo> no solo cambiato da quiet splash in text
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, rimettilo come prima
<aiutantepazoo> ma al riavvio ritorna come default
<cristian_c> perché pacioccare?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, ?
<aiutantepazoo> ad ogni riavvio ritorna normaleùritorna quiet splash
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<barret_> devo scaricare un altra versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> barret_, se il pc è a 32 bit, non puoi installarci una 64 bit
<cristian_c> no?
<barret_> ok grazie ne cerco una a 32
<cristian_c> barret_, la scarichi sempre dal sito di ubuntu
<barret_> ok grazie
<cristian_c> basta che scegli l'architettura quando esegui il download
<barret_> ah ok
<aiutantepazoo> cristian_c:  mi da prblemi se voglio entrare nella console
<aiutantepazoo> ma io non ho modificato il grub
<cristian_c> <aiutantepazoo> no solo cambiato da quiet splash in text
<cristian_c> lol
<aiutantepazoo> si ma al riavvio ritorna come da default
<cristian_c> quindi non hai toccato file?
<aiutantepazoo> se voglio rimettere text devo rifare il file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quale file?
<aiutantepazoo> se voglio rimettere text devo rifare il procedimento
<aiutantepazoo> ùscusa
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, allora non è normale
<aiutantepazoo> mmm
<swiii> in pratica lo reinstllo??
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, hai provato con ctrl+alt+f2?
<aiutantepazoo> no
<aiutantepazoo> cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> swiii, di che parli?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, è un'altra shell mi pare
<aiutantepazoo> ma io non capisco devo tener premuto?
<cristian_c> sempre tty
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, non dovrebbe
<aiutantepazoo> e quando si devono premere?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, allora non è normale
<aiutantepazoo> dopo il boot?
<cristian_c> una sola volta
<swiii> scusami se rispondo ora parlo del pacchetto hdjmod-dkms
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, no, dal desktop, come mi hai detto prima
<cristian_c> swiii, riccardone è uscito
<swiii> sorry
<cristian_c> e fra poco anch'io
<swiii> mo seguo quei comandi che ha scritto
<swiii> anche se non vorrei perdere
<swiii> quel pacchetto
<aiutantepazoo> ho fatto pure f2 ma subito ricompare il server grafico
<swiii> a causa della connessione
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, molto strano, che ti dicono sul forum?
<aiutantepazoo> non ho scritto niente sul forum
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, però da quel che mi dici, sembra come se tu li premessi prima di arrivare sul desktop
<cristian_c> swiii, che c'entra la connessione?
<barret_> sto scaricando....grazie Cristian, ciao a tutti
<swiii> ah ok
<cristian_c> barret_, di niente
<swiii> vabbe credevo che fosse anche un problema di connessione
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<swiii> invece no è quel pacchetto che blocca l'update
<cristian_c> swiii, se l'ethernet funge, qual è il problema di connessione?
<aiutantepazoo> io li premo dopo che compare la scritta ACER
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, ctrl+alt+f1, quando sei sul desktop
<aiutantepazoo> non lo posso fare
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, mica hai seguito quel che ti si è detto
<cristian_c> hai fatto credere altro
<swiii> infatti è solo un problema di pacchetti
<swiii> :D
<swiii> però anche facendo apt-get remove --purge hdjmod-dkms
<swiii> mi da errore e non lo leva
<cristian_c> non so bene cosa ti abbia detto riccardone
<cristian_c> ma non credo riguardi la connessione
<cristian_c> !info hdjmod-dkms
<ubot-it> Package hdjmod-dkms does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> swiii, pare non esista neanche quel pacchetto nei repo
<swiii> mi dice there are no istance of module hdjmod
<aiutantepazoo> il desktop non mi parte ho problemi con la scheda video ecco perchè sto cercando di mettere XORG.CONF
<cristian_c> da dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> aiutantepazoo, ma allora che c'entra il server grafico?
<swiii> infatti per recuperare quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> perché devi fermare il server grafico se non si avvia neanche
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> swiii, ?
<swiii> scaricai una lista di repository
<cristian_c> swiii, i repo esterni non sono supportati in questo canale
<cristian_c> ora devo uscire
<aiutantepazoo> devo mettre il file XORG per il video vesa
<cristian_c> non sono supportati neanche in ubuntu
<swiii> lok ok
<swiii> XD
<swiii> vabbe io vado
<swiii> ciao
<Ralff> buona sera a tutti :)
<Hector_> buona sera!
<Hector_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per favore, ho un problema con kubuntu :(
<Ralff> che problema hai Hector
<Ralff> f
<Hector_> non mi vede la chiavetta usb
<Ralff> prova ad andare nella home e cercarla da la
<Hector_> non la vede, ho provato in tutti i modi e l'ho cercata ovvunque
<aiutantepazoo> cristian_c:  ci sei ancora?
<Ralff> prova ad avviare gparted, forse è un problema della pendrive,
<Ralff> se gparted la legge,
<Ralff> penso che sia dovuto alla formattazione della pendrive
<Hector_> come faccio cio ralff??
<Ralff> allora fammi capire, hai solo kubuntu o hai anche winzoz?
<Ralff> em windos
<Hector_> solo kubuntu
<Ralff> hai aggiornato il sistema quando lo hai installato, cioè hai completato gli aggiornamenti ecc??
<Hector_> aavevo ubuntu ed un mio amico mi ha detto ke e meglio kubuntu e sono passato a kubuntu, ma per me e una gran ca...ta
<Hector_> si
<Hector_> avevo fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Ralff> dipende dai gusti xd! se proprio devo ti consiglio Xubuntu o che è piu leggiero, comunque credo sia un problema della chiavetta, se hai un altro pc prova a inserirla se win vedi
<Ralff> se parte con windows o con un altra distro linux
<Hector_> purtroppo non ho un altro pc
<Ralff> mmmmm, con ubuntu te la leggeva prima?
<Hector_> si
<Hector_> con ubuntu ha sempre funzionato
<Ralff> mi sa che è un problema del o.s. su questro sono meno ferrato visto che ho usato kubuntu una sola volta, prova a vedere se ti risponde un altro utente piu ferrato di me, sono desolato ma non riesco a ricondurre il tuo problema,
<Hector_> grazie comunque
<Ralff> prego
<Hector_> spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<krabador> Hector_, inserisci la pendrive, apri il terminale, su kubuntu konsole, e manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | Hector_
<ubot-it> Hector_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ralff> krabador ti stimo!!!!
<Ralff> avviare da terminale! ecco cosa mi sn scordato!
<Ralff> hector segui quello che ti ha scritto krabador
<Ralff> ciau
<Hector_> krabador , fatto tutto
<Hector_> hai ricevuto?
<krabador> !pastebin | Hector_
<ubot-it> Hector_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ralff> Hector il risultato che ti ha dato il terminale devi incollarlo su pastebin dove c'è scritto content!!
<Ralff> indicando sopra il nick e poi clicca su paste
<Hector_> l'ho incollato non so xke non l'ho ricevi
<Hector_> gia mandato due volte :(
<Ralff> il risultato devi incollarlo qui
<Hector_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0005eaf2     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   968581119   484289536   83  Linux /dev/sda2       9685831
<Hector_> anke qui
<krabador> Hector_, non devi incollare in canale
<krabador> Hector_, non hai mandato nulla
<Hector_> adesso rimando
<Ralff> Hector quello li devo incollarlo su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Hector_
<ubot-it> Hector_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Hector_, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ralff> yess
<Hector_> ricevuto?
<krabador> Hector_, non hai mandato nulla
<krabador> Hector_, copia il link, ed incollalo qui
<Hector_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180912/
<aiutantepazoo> non essendoci più il file xorg.conf come faccio a crearlo da modalità text?
<aiutantepazoo> sono impossibilitato di usare il desktop
<krabador> Hector_, non viene vista dal sistema
<Hector_> krabador e cosa si puo fare?
<krabador> Hector_, a meno che non hai problemi con le porte usb di questo pc, nulla
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, che ubuntu?
<Hector_> ok grazie
<aiutantepazoo> lubuntu13.10
<aiutantepazoo> sono l amico di calimero con lui
<aiutantepazoo> ecco il perchè del nick ahahaaj
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, cosa è successo?
<aiutantepazoo> non riusciamo a creare il file xorg.conf
<aiutantepazoo> abbiamo installato lubuntu dalla modalità minimale
<aiutantepazoo> solo che non sappiamo come creare il file xorg visto che siamo impossibilitati ad entrare in modalità desktop
<akis24> sera
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, non c'è bisogno di creare un file xorg.conf, se la scheda video viene rilevata correttamente
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, di che scheda video parliamo?
<aiutantepazoo> sis
<krabador> bene, un pc del 1800
<aiutantepazoo> eh
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, modello?
<aiutantepazoo> acer 3630
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, no, della scheda video
<aiutantepazoo> 661
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, che cosa hai fatto fino ad adesso?
<aiutantepazoo> ho letto tutta la guida wiki
<aiutantepazoo> e come entrare in modalità text
<aiutantepazoo> solo che non riesco in modalità text a creare il file xorg
<krabador> aiutantepazoo, mi riferisco con l'installazione
<aiutantepazoo> ho usuato la minimal
<aiutantepazoo> ho installato lubuntu desktop
<aiutantepazoo> scusami andaimo a vedere la partita
<aiutantepazoo> sucami ancora
<aiutantepazoo> scusami
<aiutantepazoo> scusami ancora
<aiutantepazoo> krabador:
<aiutantepazoo> krabador: scusami siamo ritornati
<aiutantepazoo> sei ancora disponbile?
<calimero_82> scusate ragazzi , non riesco a creare xorg.conf
<calimero_82> qualcuno mi poterebbe aiutare?
<calimero_82> nessuno mi aiuta?
<dounton> salve, vorrei installare lubuntu a fianco di windows 8 e vorrei avere qualche chiarimento
<dounton> premessa: vorrei installarlo in modo che all'avvio possa scegliere quale so usare
<dounton> ho un hd da 320 gb partizionato in parti da 150 in cui in una c'è windows
<dounton> mi date qualche informazione su cosa dovrei fare? devo riunire l'hd?
<dounton> c'è qualcuno?
<dounton> non c'è nessuno insomma
<dounton> ...
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-23
<youneverknow> è in atto un iolpe di stato
<iolpe> ciao, ho istallato lubuntu 14.04 usando nomodeset e dando al prompt di avvio vga 786 per svariati problemi nella visualizzazione, ora sulla pagina grafica per impostazioni monitor ho solo la risoluzione 640x 480 come opzione ma vorrei tentare  prove con risoluzioni maggiori almeno la 800x600 cosa posso fare?
<iolpe> è in atto un iolpe di stato??? :)
<iolpe> :)
<krabador> iolpe, che scheda grafica hai?
<iolpe> l'unica cosa che riesco a leggere è mx 200 credo una nividia
<iolpe> se mi dici da terminale come chiederlo lo faccio
<iolpe> cmq l'ho cambiata rispetto a quella che abbiamo tentato l'istallazzione assieme circa un mese fa
<iolpe> nividia gforce con 64 mb ram
<iolpe> Krabador scusa ma mi ha svalvolato il pc e sono uscito dalla chat... boh nn so cos'è successo cmq...
<iolpe> nvidia nForce IGP2 con 64 Mb
<iolpe> Krabador hai letto? non so se mi avevi detto qualcosa prima perchè ho perso la chat precedente a questi miei due post
<krabador> iolpe, scusami devo chiederti di tornare domani, io sto andando via adesso. Buonanotte
<iolpe> ok buonanotte
<iolpe> nessun'altro sa dirmi come ottenere risoluzioni maggiori della 640x480?  ho installato lubuntu 114.04 spuntando nomodeset e aggiungendo al prompt d'avvio istallazione vga=786 per problemi di visualizzazione ed ora alla pqgina grafica per settare le impostazioni del monitor mi offre solo l'opzione 640x480 mentre vorrei tentare come funziona con riso
<iolpe> luzioni maggiori
<tnozyrox> :-)
<akis24> giorno
<luxs> Salve, vorrei esporvi il mio problema!
<rocco> buongiorno a tutti
<luxs> Ho un vecchio pc al quale sto installando la versione 14.04 di lubuntu, ma nella live riscontro vari problemi grafici che non riscontravo nella versione 12.04...sto provando ad installare ugualmente su disco fisso...troverò gli stessi problemi anche una dopo averlo installato?
<Guest18810> ragazzi non lo sa nessuno la differenza?
<dariok> buongiorno! è possibile eseguire una sessione con xpra che abbia unity 3d?
<Guest18810> sembra che non risponda nessuno anche se in chan sono in tanti booo :(
<dariok> la tua domanda qual'era?
<dariok> sono entrato dopo che l'avevi fatta
<Guest18810> sto scaricando ubuntu lts e noto che esiste una versione della comunita' che significa? e' diversa dall'lts normale?
<Guest28102> ciao, vorrei condividere la home con ubuntu/windows, è possibile?
<Guest28102> con gparted ho solo la possibilità di /dos/windows, non posso fare la home su una partizione windows??
<dariok> Guest18810:mi sa che non ti so rispondere, ma secondo me non differiscono tanto... nel senso che probabilmente puoi applicare i cambiamenti di una all'altra se ti servono
<akis24> Guest18810:  la versione della comunita' di solito è tradotta gia' in italiano e qualche codec se non erro per il resto sono identiche
<dariok> ah ecco
<akis24> Guest28102: le partizioni di ubuntu sono separate da quelle di windows e di solito sono in ext4
<Guest18812> speriamo arrivi presto qualcuno che risponda
<akis24> Guest28102: con gparted creati le partizioni che ti servono in base allo spazio libero che hai  creandoti la /home  poi la / di sistema  e la /swap
<akis24> Guest18812:  la domanda sarebbe ?
<Guest28102> lo sò, ma siccome ho un disco occupato da windows ho dato 30 giga per ubuntu,1 di swap ed una partizione ntfs volevo condividerla con windows ed ubuntu ma forse non si può fare,infatti gparted non mi dà la possibilità di fare la home nella partizione ntfs anche se libera in parte.
<Guest18812> akis sto scaricando ubuntu lts e noto che esiste una versione della comunita' che significa? e' diversa dall'lts normale?
<Guest18812> <Guest1889>grazie
<akis24> Guest28102: la partizione ntfs puoi condividerla benissimo con ubuntu ti basta assegnargli un punto di mont  come ntfs senza formattarla ...  esempio :  /media/sdax  da gparted sostituendo a x il numero della partizione ntfs
<akis24> Guest18812: la risposta ti è stata data gia' se leggi sopra
<akis24> Guest18810:  la versione della comunita' di solito è tradotta gia' in italiano e qualche codec se non erro per il resto sono identiche
<Guest28102> esattamente quello che volevo fare, ma non mi dà la possibilità di assegnare la home. solo dos-widows. installo così ormai tanto probabilmente quando il proprietario del pc impara ubuntu lascia windows(spero io) :-)
<akis24> Guest28102: che dirti se non vediamo qualche cosa risponderti non è facile  prova a postare uno screen di gparted e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image | Guest28102
<ubot-it> Guest28102: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dariok> riprovo a porre la domanda io, magari ora qualcuno sa rispondere: è possibile eseguire una sessione con xpra che abbia unity 3d?
<akis24> dariok: sarebbe xpra ?
<Guest28102> ormai ho dato ok così, secondo voi per un neofita di ubuntu è più facile usare unity oppure meglio tornare alla versione vecchia di gnome??
<dariok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xpra
<dariok> è come screen
<dariok> solo per sessioni X
<dariok> così da poter avviare un programma grafico
<dariok> almeno così ho capito
<akis24> dariok: non saprei risponderti ma non credo ci siano problemi
<Guest18812> altro problema mi fallisce sempre la masterizzazione della iso come mai?
<Guest18812> con cosa bisogna masterizzarla?
<dariok> eh si ma non so come avviarlo.. cioè avvio lo schermo, avvio x11vnc per quello schermo, ma vedo solo una finestra grigia
<dariok> senza windows manager
<dariok> come avvio unity per quello schermo?
<dariok> c'è un esempio in cui avviano fluxbox semplicemente inviando il comando allo schermo creato, ma non ho capito qual'è quello per avviare unity
<akis24> Guest18812: controlla md5sum del file .iso scaricato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest18813> jester sai percaso se la versione lts della comunity e diversa dalla comune lts?
<akis24> ancora.... Guest18813  non ti è bastata la risposta ?
<jester-> Guest18813: se 14.04 è la stessa, la differenza èp che è gia in italiano
<Guest18813> ok grazie ed e' compatibile su un vecchio hp xv6000 dual xenon?
<jester-> come sono le stesse tutte le altre derivate che hanno solo un vestito diverso
<jester-> Guest18813: ram?
<Guest18813> 4 giga
<Guest18813> scusa akis non ho letto per via della disconnessione
<jester-> dovrebbe ma puoi provare la live tenendo presente che per collo di bottiglia cd o usb è piu lenta
<jester-> comunque per la lingua basta settare italiano alla prima al menu della live
<jester-> alla schermata*
<Guest18813> altrimenti su una macchina del genere cosa consigli di metterci jester?
<jester-> Guest18813: nell'ordine xubuntu e lubuntu
<Guest18814> scusate e ricaduta la connessione vi dispiace ripetere se avete risposto?
<jester-> <Guest18813> altrimenti su una macchina del genere cosa consigli di metterci jester?
<jester-> <jester-> Guest18813: nell'ordine xubuntu e lubuntu
<Guest18814> ok grazie jester provo e riferisco l'esito... ora vado sembra che la connessione non mi assista con questo tempaccio ciao
<valerio81> buongiorno a tutti. Ho formattato ubuntu e all'accensione mi si presenta questo messaggio:
<valerio81> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. Entering rescue mode. grub rescue. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille per eventuali info.
<valerio81> sono tre giorni che provo tramite i forum a risolverlo ma non ci riesco!
<provolik> Salve a tutti
<provolik> ho un piccolo problema sul webserver di ubuntu
<provolik> la versione è 14.10  con lxde
<provolik> se faccio wget localhost oppure whet localhost:80 va tutto bene
<provolik> però se faccio wget localhost:8080 mi risponde connection refused
<provolik> ho impostato un virtualhost in ascolto su 8080
<provolik> ma... non sembra funzionare
<provolik> non so però se devo aprire la porta in qualche modo
<provolik> qualchje consiglio?
<Matt_91> provolik, apache?
<provolik> sì, scusa, apache 2.2
<Matt_91> provolik, riavviato apache?
<jester-> provolik: hai la 8080 hiusa
<jester-> chiusa
<provolik> Okay, potete ufficialmente brularvi di me
<provolik> ero convinto di aver riavviato apache almeno 100 volte
<jester-> provolik: ???
<provolik> ma per sicurezza l'ho rifatto
<provolik> e funziona
<provolik> T_T
<jester-> provolik: se il firewall del rutter ha la 8080 chiusa mi pare normale la cosa
<jester-> e apache è impostato di default sulla 80
<provolik> beh ma se lo chiamo da localhost passa dal router?
<provolik> non credo
<provolik> comunque ora va
<valerio81> ragazzi, scusatemi, se qualcuno c'è anche per me, ve ne sarei davvero grato. Non so come procedere.
<provolik> grazie Matt_91 purtroppo a volte non si fanno le cose più ovvie
<provolik> e grazie anche a jester- ;)
<jester-> valerio81: devi ripristinare mbr
<jester-> !mabr | valerio81
<valerio81> non so come si fa.
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mabr'
<jester-> !mbr | valerio81
<ubot-it> valerio81: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Matt_91> provolik, lo so :)
<Matt_91> provolik, per questo parto sempre con le cose più ovvie, perchè spesso le dimentico anche io XD
<provolik> :)
<valerio81> jester- ho seguito la guida, purtroppo quando inserisco il comando "sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx" mi restituisce questo messaggio: sudo ms-sys command not found!
<jester-> Carlin0: devi scaricare e installare il pacchetto
<jester-> come da guida
<jester-> valerio81:  devi scaricare e installare il pacchetto
<valerio81> ok...potresti dirmi i comandi? :-)
<jester-> valerio81: da guida
<jester-> Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura:
<jester->     32 bit
<jester->     64 bit
<jester-> hai la live 32 0 64bit
<valerio81> si...ma non so come si fa! Non sono molto ferrato!
<jester-> valerio81: sei da live?
<valerio81> esatto!
<jester-> 32 0 64 bit
<valerio81> 32
<jester-> valerio81: allora devi cliccare su 32 bit
<jester-> nella guida
<jester-> quindi scarica la i386
<valerio81> ah ok, scusami, non avevo visto
<jester-> installi il pacchetto con doppio click e fai il resto
<nuccio> buongiorno, sono riuscito a installare ubuntu, si puo cambiare lingua? grazie
<jester-> nuccio: certo che si puo
<jester-> vai in impostazioni e fai
<nuccio> cosa faccio?
<jester-> nuccio: regional o language che sia in impostazioni di sistema
<nuccio> grazie, provo
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<valerio81> ok, ho rifatto il procedimento ed è andato tutto ok. Posso riavviare ed il problema è risolto?
<jester-> se non riavvi non puoi saperlo
<valerio81> ok...:-)
<valerio81> grazie jester- nel caso...ritorno!
<nuccio> rimane in inglese
<nuccio> come posso fare? non so una parola di inglese
<akis24> nuccio: sposta italiano sopra trascinandolo col mouse  o leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Matt_91> nemmeno a mano con mysqldump me lo fa importare!!!! O.o
<Matt_91> ho sbagliato canale :)
<jester-> nuccio: ha installato i pacchetti necessari e hai trascinato lingua italica sopra?
<nuccio> adesso provo, grazie
<nuccio> quali pacchetti?
<jester-> akis24: il problema è leggeree e pure guardare le figure
<akis24> eh
<valerio81> jester-sono di nuovo io. Al riavvio mi compare il messaggio: Missing operative system! Incomincio a preoccuparmi...
<jester-> valerio81: mi pare normale la cosa, hai formattato ubuntu, hai winzoz intallato?
<valerio81> no
<valerio81> reinstallo ubuntu da capo?
<jester-> valerio81: quindi sul disco non c'è un sistema operativo che cazzo vuoi che avvi
<jester-> avvii*
<valerio81> avevo già installato ubuntu.
<jester-> ma lo hai formattato
<valerio81> ok...quindi posso procedere con una reinstalllazione, giusto?
<jester-> valerio81: eh o di ubuntu o si wizoz
<valerio81> ubuntu, ovviamente. Winzoz mai! Grazie mille jester-
<jester-> se togli il motore alla magana coma fa a partire
<nuccio> qualcuno mi rimanda i link per cambiare lingua, grazie
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<adelmo> Buongiorno ho installato lubuntu ma non riesco ad aprire file compressi mi dice errore nel comando ?
<jester-> adelmo: che comando
<adelmo> circa la gestione dei file compressi mi chiede un comando tipo %f oppure %U non so cosa fare
<adelmo> se poi chiedo di cercare comando mi da errore
<akis24> adelmo: usa il gestore degli archivi  se poi ci spieghi che estensione ha il file ?
<adelmo> vorrei scompattare un progframma ma nulla non ci riesco
<jester-> adelmo: che formato
<jester-> adelmo: il file che estensione ha
<adelmo> mi dice errore interno cercando le applicazioni ,ora cerco di capire che estensione ha un attimo perche non ci sto capendo molto
<adelmo> .rar
<jester-> adelmo: intalla unrar e poi fai doppio cick sul file
<adelmo> allora vado su firefox a cercarlo ?
<jester-> adelmo: lol apri un terminale
<adelmo> guarda io ho sempre lavorato con windows quindi ho bisogno che mi guidi meglio ...dova sta e cosa e' terminale grazie
<jester-> !terminale | adelmo
<ubot-it> adelmo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<ExPBoy> !comandi | adelmo
<ubot-it> adelmo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ExPBoy> !wiki | adelmo
<ubot-it> adelmo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> adelmo: hai un software center con caminate di applicazioni  & co precotte
<jester-> camionate*
<adelmo> nulla non capisco scustae ma sto impallato vedo un pulsante sull'esempio e' quello basso sinistra ?
<jester-> adelmo: clicca il logo in cima alla barra, si apre la dash, nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<ExPBoy> oppure premi contemporaneamente ctrl+t
<bip> Buongiorno
<adelmo> si sono aperte dell pagine
<adelmo> internet
<jester-> adelmo: ???
<adelmo> eccolo
<adelmo> pensavo fosse piu' facile
<nuccio> ho messo italiano e ho fatto tutto ma rimane in inglese, devo reinstallare_
<jester-> nuccio: devi trascinare italiano per primo
<jester-> chiaro stu fatto?
<nuccio> c[ solo la scritta italiano, quelle varie di inglese sono sparite
<jester-> nuccio: dopo aver fatto aggiungi, scelto italiano e spostato a sinistra i sistema installa i pacchetti necessari, quindi trascini italiano in cima alla lista
<nuccio> adesso riprovo, ti ringrazio
<adelmo> non visualizzo il pannello
<jester-> adelmo: pannello de che
<nuccio> non capisco questa cosa dei pacchetti, dove sono_
<adelmo> quello dell'esempio per trovare il logo
<jester-> adelmo: hai aperto il terminale?
<adelmo> no non ci riesco mi spiace
<jester-> equivalente del cmd di winzoz
<jester-> adelmo: hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<adelmo> no e' quella che non ho
<jester-> adelmo: che ubuntu hai installato
<adelmo> lubuntu
<jester-> adelmo: guarda nel menu sistema e trova il terminale
<adelmo> il problema e' come ci arrivo dal logo in basso a sinistra mi apre un menu con applicazioni e altro e' quello ?
<adelmo> lubuntu software center e' quello ?
<jester-> adelmo: va bè apri quello
<jester-> e cera unrar
<adelmo> fatto
<jester-> cerca unrar e installalo
<adelmo> nessun pacchetto trovato
<jester-> adelmo: trova il terminale va
<akis24> adelmo: guarda su   Avvio, Accessori,  LXTerminal  e cliccaci sopra
<adelmo> ok si e' aperto uno scermo nero
<akis24> ohhhh
<jester-> adelmo: mi scrivi: sudo apt-get install unrar   ti chiedrà la p ass user che non vedrai digitandola
<akis24> adelmo:  scrivi sudo apt-get install unrar  ti chiede la password scrivila anche se non la leggi e dai invio
<akis24> scusa jester-
<jester-> :D
<nuccio> sono riuscito, grazieee, adesso mi manca solo di far funzionare il touchpad...
<mario1993> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<mario1993> c'è qualcuno di buona volontà ke mi puo aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu su vmware?
<adelmo> la password che uso per log in
<akis24> adelmo: si
<mario1993> allora ho scaricato vmware su windows 8
<jester-> mario1993: nuova magana virtuale, setti usare la iso, la vai a prendere e poi fa tutto da solo
<adelmo> sta facendo grazie infinite pero' il fatto che non trovo la dash e' starno come mai?
<nuccio> ah, si puo evitare di inserire la password a ogni cosa_
<adelmo> ok ora che faccio
<jester-> adelmo: lubntu non ha la dash
<mario1993> ma quando vado a creare la macchina virtuale mi dice ke non è supportato la versione 64 bit
<adelmo> a ecco
<jester-> adelmo: ha installato il pacchetto unrar?
<mario1993> ma avendo un processore a 64 bit posso utilizzare anche la 32?
<adelmo> ok ora com eprocedo per favore
<jester-> mario1993: hai installato wmplayer a 32?
<jester-> adelmo: ha installato il pacchetto unrar?
<mario1993> no a 64
<adelmo> diciamo che sulla schermata nera ha eseguito una serie di cose e poi si e' fermato dove trovo ora se c'e' installato unrar nella cartella applicazioni ?
<jester-> mario1993: quindi non dovrebbe rifiutare la 64 bit,  vmwareplayer amd64 hai installato
<jester-> ?
<jester-> adelmo: doppio click sul file da scompattare
<mario1993> sisi soltanto che quando la avvio mi dice
<adelmo> ok vado un attimo che lo devo cercare
<jester-> mario1993: avvii il player ?
<mario1993> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<mario1993> This host supports Intel VT-x, but Intel VT-x is disabled.
<mario1993> Intel VT-x might be disabled if it has been disabled in the BIOS/firmware settings or the host has not been power-cycled since changing this setting.
<mario1993> (1) Verify that the BIOS/firmware settings enable Intel VT-x and disable 'trusted execution.'
<mario1993> (2) Power-cycle the host if either of these BIOS/firmware settings have been changed.
<mario1993> (3) Power-cycle the host if you have not done so since installing VMware Player.
<mario1993> (4) Update the host's BIOS/firmware to the latest version.
<mario1993> This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<mario1993> This host supports Intel VT-x, but Intel VT-x is disabled.
<mario1993> Intel VT-x might be disabled if it has been disabled in the BIOS/firmware settings or the host has not been power-cycled since changing this setting.
<jester-> mapreri: signifia che hai la 32 bit
<adelmo> ja ja ja funziona grazie ...ma tutte le volkte e' cosi difficile ?
<jester-> marcello1:  signifia che hai la 32 bit
<jester-> adelmo: devi informarti, linux non è ubuale a wizoz anche se simile come look
<jester-> !wiki | adelmo
<ubot-it> adelmo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<adelmo> ok sara' dura scuste il disturbo ..un piccolo dubbio ma se scaricavo tipo win rar per linux era lo stesso ?
<jester-> adelmo: quello è unrar per linux
<jester-> che viene usato con interfaccia grafica di lubuntu
<adelmo> ok e' incompatibile immagino
<jester-> adelmo: è appunto winrar per linux
<jester-> adelmo: nessun progamma winz funza in linux e viceversa
<adelmo> ok allora per il momento grazie infinite per l'aiuto ho visto un link per la guida devo consultare quello immagini
<adelmo> immagino ?
<akis24> adelmo: si si leggi bene
<adelmo> ok vado grazie e buon lavoro
<adelmo> legero con estremo interesse
<adelmo> leggero'
<akis24> perfetto
<Guest58714> Ragazzi, scusate se disturbo.. Ho appena finito di installare ubuntu 14.04.2 lts e al termine mi chiede di riavviare oppure di continuare con la preview. Io ho riavviato ed ora vorrei sapere se devo cambiare qualcosa nel bios riguardo alle priorita' di boot
<Guest58714> Se lascio com'era prima mi avvia nuovamente ubuntu e chiede l'installazione
<akis24> Guest58714: riavvia e togli il disco live
<Guest58714> Ok, devo cambiare qualcosa nel bios_
<Guest58714> ?
<akis24> Guest58714: se togli il disco live puoi anche lasciare come si trova  altriemnti rimetti ahrd-disk come prima periferica di avvio
<akis24> hard-disk*
<Guest58714> Ok, ora provo. Grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<hjepy> Sono "guest" di prima, funziona tutto! Grazie ancora :)
<fvirgola80> buongiorno a tutti
<fvirgola80> su ubuntu 14.04 lts che posso installare per virtualizzare windows a parte virtual box?
<nuccio> ciao, come posso far funzionare il touchpad_
<bip> CIao
<widecurio64> Salve
<widecurio64> Ho installato da poco ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile e non funziona il Wi-Fi
<widecurio64> Scusate, ho installato da poco ubuntu sul mio pc portatile e non si collega alla Wi-Fi
<bip> !ubot-it  wifi | widecurio64
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot-it  wifi'
<bip> !ubot-it wifi | widecurio64
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubot-it wifi'
<bip> widecurio64, prova a dare uno sguardo qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<Carlin0> widecurio64, sai di che scheda si tratta ?
<bip> !wifi ubot-it | bip
<ubot-it> bip, please see my private message
<widecurio64> Mi dice broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Carlin0> !bcm | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> widecurio64, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla la linea risultante
<widecurio64> Ok, sono offline funziona comunque?
<krabador> il comando si, ma è importante tu mi dica il risultato
<krabador> e che ubuntu usi
<Carlin0> 14.04 ha detto
<widecurio64> Non va
<widecurio64> Continua a non attivarmi la Wi-Fi
<akis24> sera
<alex67> scusate come mai quanto premo il pulsante ubuntu per vedere i programmi mi appare un ricuadro bianco che mi rende quasi impossibile vedere le icone?
<alex67> riquadro
<alex67> il punsante cerca nel computer e online
<cristian_c> alex67, forse è meglio se racconti tutto dall'inizio
<LostInMyHead> alex67, se specifici la versione e fai uno screen forse capiamo
<LostInMyHead> ecco
<LostInMyHead> scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, di che?
<alex67> la versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alex67, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/issue
<alex67> ububtu 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> alex67, posta uno screen come ti ha chiesto LostInMyHead
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alex67, e magari spiega l'antefatto
<alex67> non trovo il terminale
<cristian_c> alex67, ctrl+alt+t
<alex67> ok
<alex67> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<alex67> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<alex67> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<cristian_c> ok, ridondante, ma ok
<alex67> ho installato ubunto da 0 minuti
<alex67> ubuntu da 30 minuti
<alex67> scusate
<alex67> é risolvibile?
<alex67> no?
<akis24> [16:59:05] <cristian_c> alex67, posta uno screen come ti ha chiesto LostInMyHead      e dicci magari se è successo dopo aver installato qualcosa  o altro ?
<alex67> ok ma dove lo posto?
<akis24> !image | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alex67> ok caricata
<alex67> su imgur
<cristian_c> alex67, posta il link alla foto
<akis24> alex67: devi postarci qui indirizzo della pagina con screen
<alex67> ok
<alex67> http://imgur.com/gallery/rcIgsXs/new
<cristian_c> alex67, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> visto che non vuoi/puoi spiegare quello che ti è successo
<cristian_c> alex67, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> alex67, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex67> ok fatto
<akis24> link... alex67  e dai
<alex67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10661998/
<alex67> scusatemi
<alex67> mi basterebbe sapere come cambiare colore alle scritte
<alex67> se fossero nere le leggerei e del riquadro sul desktop mi interesserebbe poco
<akis24> alex67: hai provato a riavviare il pc ?
<alex67> 3 volte
<alex67> si può cambiare colore al testo delle icone?
<akis24> alex67: non credo sia possibile solo su quel pannello  sul desktop mi sembra vadano bene  potresti provare a cambiare tema
<alex67> gia fatto sempre bianche sono
<greenrabbit> alex67, per caso hai messo mano a compiz?
<greenrabbit> *su
<alex67> e che e compiz?
<greenrabbit> ok :)
<alex67> l ho appena installato ubuntu
<greenrabbit> potrebbe essere un problema di driver della scheda video
<alex67> quindi ggiorno driver?
<greenrabbit> dal terminale dai questo comando glxinfo | grep render
<alex67> ok
<greenrabbit> poi dai anche lshw - c display | grep driver
<greenrabbit> e dimmi cosa esce
<alex67> col primo ha scaricato qualcosa
<akis24> alex67: non incollare in canale usa pastebin
<Bash_90> Salve, come posso vedere il quantitativo di ram che sta utilizzando il programma che sto utilizzando?
<greenrabbit> !paste | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Bash_90: apri il terminale e dai top
<alex67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10662096/
<krabador> Bash_90, Marika non lo sa?
<greenrabbit> alex67, dai di nuovo i comandi con l'eccezione del secondo
<greenrabbit> devi darelo così lshw -c display | grep driver
<greenrabbit> e dai anche questo lspci | grep VGA
<greenrabbit> incolla tutto in paste e passaci i link
<alex67> ivan@ivan-System-Product-Name:~$ lshw -c display | grep driver
<alex67> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<alex67>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<alex67> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<alex67> ivan@ivan-System-Product-Name:~$  lshw -c display | grep driver
<alex67> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<alex67> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<Lukas88> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<akis24> !qualcuno | Lukas88
<ubot-it> Lukas88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lukas88> ho un netbook hp su cui era preinstallato windows 7 starter, sono passato a 8, ma vorrei installare anche ubuntu tenendo windows 8
<akis24> Lukas88: hai bios uefi ? o bios tradizionale ?
<akis24> !installazione | Lukas88
<ubot-it> Lukas88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Lukas88> penso sia tradizionale è un pc di 4-5 anni fa
<akis24> Lukas88: allora segui la procedura standard  e installa in dual boot  " usa l'opzione installa accanto a windows "  e comunque prima prova da live che funzioni un po' tutto
<akis24> Lukas88: se hai dubbi puoi sempre chiedere qui
<Lukas88> si, bene, scarico ubuntu
<Lukas88> e poi posso lanciarlo direttamente e andare su questa opzione?
<akis24> Lukas88: scarica la versione adatta al tuo pc in base alla cpu ram ecc
<akis24> !requisiti | Lukas88
<ubot-it> Lukas88: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Lukas88> ho un atom 1.67 ghz con 1 gb ram
<akis24> Lukas88: ti conviene mettere lubuntu o al massimo xubuntu su quel pc
<Lukas88> ok
<Lukas88> xubuntu è più ricco?
<akis24> Lukas88: dal bios imposta la periferica di avvio con cui dovra' avviarsi il pc  lettore-cd o usb e poi avvii avrai il menu con le varie opzioni tra cui  " prova lubuntu senza installare "
<Lukas88> perfetto
<Lukas88> posso metterlo anche su chiavetta usb e lanciarlo da li?
<akis24> Lukas88: hanno le stesse funzioni di base ma sono adatti a pc con configurazioni diverse e comunque gli stessi programmi li puoi usare su entrambi
<akis24> si Lukas88  anche da usb se il bios del pc ne permette l'avvio
<Lukas88> tu cosa mi consigli tra i due?
<akis24> Lukas88: io ci metterei lubuntu
<Lukas88> bene lo scarico
<Lukas88> poi provo
<akis24> Lukas88: comunque a provare da live basta scaricarle entrambe e poi si scegli che installare
<akis24> e*
<Lukas88> ok, tra dieci minuti dovrei avere il file
<akis24> Lukas88: non avere fretta e leggiti la guida di installazione intanto
<Lukas88> bene
<Lukas88> ho scaricato lubuntu caricato su chiavetta con Unetbootin, modificato il bios e lanciato in prova
<Lukas88> sembra vada bene
<Lukas88> per installarlo tenendo comunque windows in dual boot come faccio?
<LostInMyHead> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cangiosamu> Buona sera a tutti. Ho una difficolta a configurare la mia stampante di rete collegata alla vod station 2, c'è qualcuno che ha avuto a che fare con questo rooter?
<cristian_c> cangiosamu, hai letto il manuale del tuo router?
<cangiosamu> si, e con win xp sono riuscito a configurarlo, basta copiare l'indirizzo che da fuori a vod. station su stampante di rete ma in ubunti 14.04 non riesco. naturalmente sono un principiante.
<umpkket> ciao. ho ubuntu 14.04. c'era già precedentemente installato skype ma non funzionava in nessun modo. l'ho disinstallato e ora non capisco come REinstallarlo.
<umpkket> potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !skype | umpkket
<ubot-it> umpkket: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<umpkket> (grazie. ci provo!)
<umpkket> come si apre il terminale?
<cristian_c> umpkket, ci sono vari modi
<cristian_c> quello universale è tramite combinazione di tasti
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t
<umpkket> grazie!!
<umpkket> chiedo scusa ma non sono pratica,
<umpkket> vado sulla pagina che mi avete indicato, mi chiede di selezionare il programma nella repository.  digito skype e appaiono vari pacchettii in cui comnpare la parola skype. non so come scegliere. ce n'èn uno che si chiama solo skype ma è piuttosto vecchiotto. se digito skype nel finder di ubuntu mi compare un'icona a forma di scatolka di cartone. è l
<umpkket> ei?
<cristian_c> umpkket, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> umpkket, ma hai installato il pacchetto skype dai repository?
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto skype presente nel repository Canonical partner.
<cristian_c> anzi, su sistemi a 64 bit, occorre prima dare il comando
<umpkket> cristian: no perchè non capisco cosa devo selezionare. c'è uno skype del 2011. è lui? ORA PERÒ è ricomparsa l'icona skype in alto a dx, nonostante (in teoria) l'avessi disinstallato
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<cristian_c> umpkket, di cosa stai parlando esattamente?
<cristian_c> umpkket, intanto, hai un sistema a 32 o a 64 bit?
<umpkket> 32
<cristian_c> umpkket, di quale pc si tratta?
<umpkket> intendi marca etc?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> umpkket, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<umpkket> Linux simone-TravelMate-P253 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:08:14 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> umpkket, ok, quindi abilita i repository partner
<umpkket> cristian: non so come si fa perchè non so bene di cosa si tratti. ho aperto lapagina repository, nel "trova" ho scritto skype e sono comparse varie opzioni in cui è compresa la parola skype. una di questa si chiama solo skype ma siccome il file è vecchiotto mi sono chiesta se fosse giusto o fosse una versione inadatta al mio so
<umpkket> invece, devo cliccare quello?
<cristian_c> umpkket, devi aprire Software e aggiornamenti
<umpkket> è li software center?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> umpkket, aperto?
<umpkket> no. dove lo trovo? (cmq in teoria poco fa avevo disinstallato skype ma ora è ricomparso tra le icone in alto a destra...non capisco)
<cristian_c> umpkket, digita in un terminale: software-properties-gtk
<umpkket> eccolo!
<cristian_c> umpkket, Altro software
<umpkket> yes
<cristian_c> spunta su Partner di canonical
<cristian_c> ma non codice sorgente
<cristian_c> il primo
<umpkket> ok
<cristian_c> Chiudi
<umpkket> ricarico?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> non era spuntato, giusto?
<umpkket> no
<umpkket> ok. chiusa la finestra
<cristian_c> ha ricaricato?
<umpkket> sì.
<cristian_c> umpkket, nel terminale, digita: apt-cache policy skype
<cristian_c> incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | umpkket
<ubot-it> umpkket: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663815/
<cristian_c>      4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 0
<cristian_c>         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring/partner i386 Packages
<cristian_c> umpkket, sudo apt-get install skype
<cristian_c> umpkket, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> umpkket, digita in un terminale: lsb_release -a
<umpkket> scrivo
<umpkket> sudo etc o lsb? sto usando ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> tutti e due
<umpkket> ok ho messo sudo etc. ha lavorato un tot, mi ha chiesto la password, mi ha chiesto conferma ed ora ancora lavora. è giusto? quando ha finito metto Isb
<cristian_c> umpkket, lsb
<cristian_c> non Isb
<cristian_c> elle
<umpkket> dice  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663870/
<cristian_c> umpkket, se hai installato skype, ora puoi lanciarlo
<umpkket> come? dove lo trovo?
<cagias> ho questo problema con lubuntu
<cagias> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cristian_c> umpkket, nella dash
<lukas88> ciao ragazzi, ho scaricato e installato lubuntu, sto cercando di installare alexandria anche da terminale ma non riesco
<cristian_c> cagias, hai aggiunto ppa
<lukas88> è possibile o esiste qualche altro sofware simile?
<cristian_c> !info alexandria
<ubot-it> Package alexandria does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> !chat | lukas88
<ubot-it> lukas88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cagias> cose' ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> cagias, lol
<cagias> stavo cercando di installare moonlight
<umpkket> cristian_c : come prima, la finestra di skype dice "(!) skype non può connettersi"
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> umpkket, dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> cagias, moonlinght non è supportato da una vita
<cristian_c> *moonlight
<cristian_c> !silverlight | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cagias> ok grazie
<umpkket> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663906/
<cagias> come faccio per togliere il punto esclamativo sotto la barra vicino l'orario?
<cristian_c> cagias, quale punto esclamativo?
<cagias> dice: si e' verificato un errore durante gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> umpkket, ho come l'impressione tu abbia installato un altro skype
<cristian_c> umpkket, hai il risultato del comando che ti avevo dato prima e che non hai postato?
<umpkket> nel senco che ne ho installati due contemporaneamente?
<cagias> e se avvio gestore pacchetti mi da errore e non me lo fa aprire
<umpkket> ti posto tutte le cose recenti
<cristian_c> umpkket, no, ma sembra quello vecchio
<cristian_c> umpkket, ok
<steven231> ciao raga
<umpkket> cristian_c ti ho postato tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663922/   ...non so come sia possibile però prima ho fatto disinstalla skype e in effetti l'icona in alto era sparita. poi ho contattato voi e a metà della nostra conversazione è ricomparsa l'icona.
<cristian_c> umpkket, spiega esattamente quale problema riscontri con skype ed eventualmente posta una scherma esemplificativa
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> cagias, apri un terminale
<cagias> aperto
<cristian_c> cagias, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> cagias, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | umpkket
<ubot-it> umpkket: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> !paste | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cagias> E: Tipo "sudo" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file delle sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<cagias> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> cagias, su pastebin
<cristian_c> tutto quanto
<steven231> devo avviare ubuntu in un pc windows da usb
<steven231> mi basta mettere l'iso nella pennina?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | steven231
<ubot-it> steven231: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> steven231, no
<steven231> che programma mi consigli?
<cristian_c> steven231, hai letto quanto postatoti dal bot?
<umpkket> cristian_c spero sia più chiaro http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663997/
<cristian_c> umpkket, una schermata sarebbe gradita
<umpkket> cristian_c ok ho fatto una foto allo schermo e caricata su imageshack https://imageshack.us/my/images
<umpkket> o c'è un altro sistema per girartela?
<cristian_c> umpkket, se l'hai caricata, posta un link all'immagine caricata
<umpkket> https://imageshack.us/i/idh1LG21p
<cristian_c> umpkket, ok, ma non una schermata della chat
<cristian_c> ma di skype, lol
<umpkket> hahahahaha eh..... è l' ABC qua :P
<cristian_c> beh, almeno hai postato una schermata
<cristian_c> ora posta la schermata giusta
<cristian_c> quella con l'errore
<cagias> non riesco ad installare piperlight
<cristian_c> cagias, incolla su pastebin il risultato del comando richiesto
<cristian_c> !paste | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<umpkket> https://imageshack.us/i/exm9wEyxp
<steven231> cristian_c che programma mi consigli per l'iso?
<cristian_c> umpkket, quando lo ottieni questo errore?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | steven231
<ubot-it> steven231: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<umpkket> cristian_c quando inserisco username e password. do l'ok e compare questo
<cagias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664075/
<cristian_c> umpkket, ok, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> umpkket, può darsi che ci sia la vecchia configurazione
<cristian_c> a fare casino
<cristian_c> quella del vecchio pacchetto skype
<umpkket> yeah!
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> umpkket, digita: ls -al ~
<cristian_c> cagias, il risultato completo del comando, come ho spiegato prima
<umpkket> (era uno yeah di incitamento :P) ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664112/
<cristian_c> drwx------  7 simone simone    4096 mar 23 22:32 .Skype
<cristian_c> umpkket, rm -r ~/.Skype
<umpkket> digito  rm -r ~/.Skype  ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> umpkket, e cancelli la configurazione (si spera)
<cagias> non ho capito allora
<cristian_c> cagias, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> cagias, incolli il risultato su pastebin
<cagias> ho fatto cosi e ho inviato l'indirizzo
<cagias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664075/
<cristian_c> cagias, non è possibile che sia uscito solo quello nel terminale
<umpkket> cristian_c  apparentemente non èsuccesso niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664147/
<umpkket> l'icona è ancora là in alto a dx
<cristian_c> umpkket, chiudi skype
<cristian_c> umpkket, clic destro sull'icona
<cristian_c> e c'è l'opzione per uscire
<umpkket> fatto
<cristian_c> umpkket, ls -al ~
<cristian_c> umpkket, quando scegli l'opzione per uscire, dovrebbe scomparire l'indicatore dal pannello
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664156/
<umpkket> (sì è scomparso)
<cagias> non  lo so. Quello che c'e' scritto l'ho inviato tramite paste bin
<cristian_c> umpkket, ok, è scomparsa anche la directory
<cristian_c> umpkket, digita: skype
<umpkket> mh. ok.
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<umpkket> ok
<cristian_c> cagias, posta seriamente una schermata del terminale
<cristian_c> !image | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<umpkket> cristian_c compare la finestra "condizioni di utilizzo". per cominciare ad usare skype devi accettare....
<cristian_c> umpkket, ovviamente sì
<umpkket> ok
<umpkket> ma è il vecchio o il nuovo skype?
<cristian_c> è lo stesso di prima
<umpkket> ok....ehm. quindi c'aggio a fa?
<cristian_c> hai accettato le condizioni d'uso?
<krabador> umpkket, non hai mai aperto skype in tutta la tua vita?
<umpkket> cristian_c sì, ma ninente non funziona
<cristian_c> umpkket, ottieni lo stesso messaggio?
<umpkket> krabador ho smesso di usarlo anni fa e ora mi tocca per lavoro
<umpkket> sì
<cristian_c> umpkket, disinstalla skype
<cristian_c> umpkket, sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<umpkket> cristian_c il terminale che sto usando sta ancora lavorando ma è "bloccato" sulla scritta skype d prima. se lo chiudo per aprirne uno nuovo mi dice che si bloccherà il processo in atto. chiudo lo stesso?
<cristian_c> umpkket, chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> e riaprilo
<cristian_c> digitando il nuovo comando
<umpkket> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664240/
<cristian_c> umpkket, dpkg -l | grep skype
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664247/
<cristian_c> umpkket, sudo apt-get remove --purge skype-bin
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664271/
<cristian_c> umpkket, apri l'homepage di skype
<cristian_c> e scarica il pacchetto da lì
<cristian_c> umpkket, poi lo si installa da terminale
<cristian_c> per meglio capire
<krabador> scarichi pacchett 12.04 multiarch
<umpkket> è disponibili x ubuntu 10.04 32bit  & ubuntu 12.04(multiarch). leggevo nel vostro forum che serve il 12.04. po esse?
<umpkket> ok scusa non avevo letto
<umpkket> ok. scaricato. apro normalmente?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> umpkket, poi lo si installa da terminale
<krabador> umpkket, no, apri terminale, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> che se non l'hai specificata, è molto probabile essere /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> quindi, cd Scaricati
<krabador> ls -la , controlli se c'è il tuo pacchetto
<cristian_c> umpkket, dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto || sudo apt-get -yf install
<umpkket> cristian_c dice L'operazione richiesta richiede privilegi da superutente
<cristian_c> giusto, ci vuole il sudo
<cristian_c> umpkket, fai come suggerito da krabador
<umpkket> ok
<krabador> piu' che altro, smetto di scrivere linee su linee di spiegazione
<krabador> se no,.
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664335/
<krabador> simone, senti
<krabador> seriamente
<krabador> nomepacchetto , secondo te, in che modo ha a che fare con skype ?
<cristian_c> beh, francesca
<krabador> hai scaricato dal sito skype, un pacchetto, con un nome
<krabador> giusto?
<umpkket> vi chiedo scusa, è stata una svista.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664380/
<cristian_c>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> preparati a chiedere ancora scusa
<cristian_c> umpkket, sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<krabador> visto che hai riproposto ancora la svisat
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664411/
<krabador> ok aprilo
<umpkket> perfetto. si è connesso.
<umpkket> grazie, cristian_c, sei stato veramente squisito e paziente. krabador, grazie anche a te, anche se forse non ti è chiaro che non tutti masticano questa lingua. siete un servizio prezioso e per fortuna che ci siete. grazie e buona serata
<cristian_c> umpkket, se non era per il consiglio di krabador, non si risolveva
<cristian_c> uhm, andato via
<krabador> non tutti masticano questa lingua, e non tutti confondono nomepacchetto con il pacchetto che hanno scaricato.
<lub015> salve a tutti posso chiedere qui per problemi con lubuntu
<krabador> chiedi
<lub015> ho dei problemi con la ram
<krabador> del tipo ?
<lub015> di solito su ubuntu faceva come su mac si impallava ma poi dopo un po tornava reattivo mentre su lubuntu si impalla e basta
<krabador> "di solito su ubuntu faceva come su mac si impallava ma poi dopo un po tornava reattivo " questa cosa non è molto usuale
<lub015> avendo usato mac con 2 giga di ram di cose ne ho viste ed essendo poi passato a pc freedos e montandoci lubuntu mi aspettavo di non avere problemi
<lub015> mi credevo che usando lubuntu e no xubuntu no avrei avuto problemi ma anche xubuntu mi dava problemi con software appena ne aprivo 3 4 la ram arrivava da 256 di ram a 1.80 d i ram
<cristian_c> beh...
<lub015> e la cpu arrivava subito a 85 90 sperando di usare 32 bit e di no avere problemi ce qualche risoluzione secondo voi
<cristian_c> l'ambiente grafico può anche essere leggero
<cristian_c> ma se lo carichi di software pesante
<krabador> lub015, la ram in linux, se c'è , si usa, è gestita in maniera automatica
<lub015> ma no e ambiente secondo me dev essere qualche problema di aggiornamenti troppo pesanti
<krabador> i vari e diversi ambienti grafici diferiscono per il modo in cui consumano la ram
<lub015> krabador lo sapevo questo della ram ma le app anche se richiedono poca memoria hanno troppi aggiornamenti secondo me
<krabador> lxde, di lubuntu, è il piu' leggero, ma non è che non consuma ram
<krabador> lub015, "le app anche se richiedono poca memoria hanno troppi aggiornamenti secondo me"
<krabador> in che modo gli aggiornamenti dovrebbero creare problemi?
<krabador> puoi elencare le caratteristiche del sistema?
<krabador> cpu
<krabador> ram
<krabador> scheda video
<lub015> perche stando automatici fa tutto da se e io no me ne accorgo neanche
<krabador> lub015, gli aggiornamenti , devono sempre essere confermati, ed in ogni caso, sono solo scaricamento di pacchetti che vengono poi installati, non è un operazione che avviene continuamente
<lub015> netbook asus eeepc del 2012 ram 2 giga scheda video ati 256 di ram no dedicati
<krabador> lub015, eeepc è una piattaforma lenta  a prescindere
<lub015> no krabador ho fatto in modo che gli aggiornamenti facessero tutto in automatico per no avere troppi mangiamenti di testa
<lub015> si ma ho messo due giga di ram
<lub015> che il pc 50 euro lo ho pagato
<krabador> lubuntu su eeepc è piu' leggera di windows starter, sia 7 che 8
<krabador> ma non fa miracoli
<krabador> un eeepc è una piattaforma lenta
<lub015> ma come ti spieghi krabador che i pc di oggi con 2 giga di ram intel i3 processore 1.6 ghz gira windows 8.1 e ci sara anche aggiornamento a 10 windows
<cristian_c> lub015, asus eee pc -> atom
<cristian_c> di vecchia generazione
<lub015> mentre un asus eeepc con 2 giga di ram processore 1.6 ghz intel atom lo so si
<cristian_c> neanche bay trail che oggi va su tablet o smartphone asus
<krabador> lub015, me  lo spiego molto semplicemente
<krabador> non accanendomi, a pensare che un i3 sia paragolabile all'atom
<cristian_c> con una gpu che è pure quello che è
<lub015> lo so krabador ma pensa che sono dei pc ridicoli quelli di oggi fatti per il risparmio e gira windows 8 e poi il 10
<krabador> lub015, i netbook vengono e sono stati venduti tutti di base con win starter, 7 o 8
<krabador> che praticamente ne rendevano impossibile l'utilizzo
<lub015> cristian ma linux no dovrebbere far resuscitare i old pc
<Carlin0> lub015, una volta
<lub015> io lo ho preso freedos krabador
<krabador> se vuoi spacciare il fatto che ci giri , 8 , per "ci gira bene" credo che sono tante le cose che devi imparare
<Carlin0> ora certi linux sono anche molto esosi
<cristian_c> lub015, sono leggende metropolitane
<krabador> lub015, io non sto parlando del tuo in particolare , ma della media
<lub015> carlino che vuoi dire che oggi come oggi per linux servono vari tipi di pc
<cristian_c> lub015, i netbook e i tablet di oggi hanno persino piattaforme moderne
<Carlin0> lub015, prova puppylinux vedrai che gira bene
<krabador> lub015, ma tu, piuttosto che dire cosa dovrebbe fare, linux, lo sai cosa è linux, e cosa fa?
<cristian_c> neanche gli atom del 2012
<lub015> ok krabador per ovvi motivi economici e di spazio ho puntato su un mini pc e su una marca che dicono essere buona per linux
<krabador> lubuntu va benissimo per netbook , non so l'utente cosa pretende che un netbook faccia
<tnozyrox> ciao a tutti, eeepc 4giga di hard disk ... anchio messo 2giga di ram ... xubuntu 12.04 funziona bene
<krabador> ecco , l'esempio di tnozyrox è molto diffuso
<lub015> carlino mi serviva un os facile da installare
<lub015> senza troppi mangiamenti di testa
<tnozyrox> ingannando la live per installarlo
<krabador> lub015, e lubuntu va bene, ma un eeepc con atom, non è proprio una piattaforma da corsa
<krabador> lub015, linux riesce a girare sui 486, ma se provi a caricare youtube da li, la macchina rischia di esplodere
<krabador> è questo il punto
<lub015> si ma come ti ripeto vedendo i pc di oggi in commercio pensavo fosse equarapile ad uno di loro
<Carlin0> lub015, va che puppy non è complicato da installare
<Carlin0> cmq direi una cosa
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lub015, quei processori sono fuori produzione da anni
<cristian_c> il che è il motivo per cui l'hai pagato 50 euro
<cristian_c> invece che 200
<lub015> ubot scusami ma cercavo un canale italiano per il mio problema vi ringrazio ancora di tutto
<krabador> lub015, qui si fa il supporto tecnico
<lub015> cristian c ora i netbook no li fanno piu preferiscono comprare i tablet
<krabador> si fa assistenza al sistema quando qualcosa del sistema non va
<Carlin0> se vieni in chat si chiacchiera
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-24
<akis24> giorno
<bip> Buongiorno
<giovanni_> scusate: installato bandwidthd ma non funge eppure non da errori qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<bip> ciao giovanni_ non hai un file di log dove ti esce qualcosa? Hai provato a dare un comando da terminale per vedere se ti da qualche debug strano? :)
<bip> giovanni_, hai letto nel manuale se il programma scrive qualcosa "chissà" dove in modo che tu possa vederlo? :) Che analisi hai fatto prima di dire che non da errori? :)
<giovanni_> dunque: il file di configurazione in /etc/bandwitdthd/bandwidthd.conf non l'ho toccato
<giovanni_> sudo /etc/init.d/bandwidthd start mi da OK
<giovanni_> ho semplicemente aperto la cartella /var/lib/bandwidtd/htdocs/ ma ... nulla: cosa ho sbagliato?
<bip> giovanni_, da una prima analisi, mi sembra che l'applicazione in questione impatti diverse cose: apache - mysql. Hai provato a vedere /var/log/apache2/error.log se ti dice qualcosa?
<giovanni_> no, ma mo' guardo
<giovanni_> dunque, c'è un po di roba, ma data la mia totale ignoranza nulla che possa far risalire al suddetto....
<giovanni_> ma, scusate, in questa /var/lib/bandwidtd/htdocs/ non ci dovrebbero stare i dati...
<giovanni_> adesso ci sono solo dei file html vuoti: non credevo ci fosse bisogo di apache.
<bip> giovanni_, ti consiglio di googlare un po' per l'applicazione che stai usando :)
<giovanni_> si, ho provato, ma da quel poco che ho capito e che in htdocs dovrebbe ficcare i dati che nel mio caso sono pagine vuote; ma data la mia ignoranza forse sbaglio.
<giovanni_> comunque grazie molte bip!!!!!
<drox> Buongiorno ragazzi
<bip> Ciao drox
<bip> giovanni_, io penso che dovresti prima fare una piccola analisi del pacchetto che vuoi usare. Quindi capire di cosa hai bisogno e studiarne i legami. Soprattutto quando in rete, non riesci a trovare una guida esauriente :)
<drox> vorrei attivare il kernel rt io uso 14.04lts, posso attivare solo il kernel rt al bisogno? mi serve per usare rosegarden
<giovanni_> bip, porta pazienza, qui povero vecchio scemo rintronato che CIATTA!
<giovanni_> ... aggiungo, gnurant come una capra!
<drox> enzotib, cristian_c  sapete aiutarmi voi?
<alchemy> Salve a tutti.. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts su un Aspire 5742zg con Intel Penium P6200 (prima avevo la ver. 12.10), ma  dopo l'accesso mi compare il msg di errore "sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error".  Nei dettagli  tra le varie cose riporta "compiz crashed with SIGILL". Come posso risolvere? Reinstallo la 12.10?
<cristian_c> alchemy, la 12.10 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> non avrebbe senso
<alchemy> non so che fare
<alchemy> ho provato a reinstallare più volte ma sempre stesso problema
<cristian_c> lol
<alchemy> cosa mi consigli cristian?
<alchemy> la 13?
<cristian_c> alchemy, tutte le 13 sono non più supportate
<cristian_c> stesso discorso
<cristian_c> !rilasci | alchemy
<ubot-it> alchemy: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<alchemy> quindi?
<cristian_c> alchemy, controllato temperature?
<cristian_c> alchemy, apri il link, così vedi quali sono supportate e quali no
<alchemy> ok visto
<alchemy> non so se provare a installare la 13 per verificare se mi da gli stessi errori
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> alchemy, 12.04
<cristian_c> alchemy, ma se rispondessi alle domande...
<alchemy> no scusami non ho controllato le temperature..
<cristian_c> eh, controllale, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> alchemy, quale delle due gpu sono attive?
<cristian_c> *quali
<alchemy> scusami ma mi dovresti dare una mano e dirmi come fare..
<cristian_c> alchemy, e controlla anche il carico su cpu e ram
<cristian_c> alchemy, che cosa?
<alchemy> al momento sono bloccato alla schermata di errore
<cristian_c> alchemy, ma da quanto si verifica 'sto problema?
<alchemy> se vado avanti non succede nulla.. l'unica è entrare da windows 8
<cristian_c> alchemy, ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<alchemy> da ieri.. da quando cioè ho provato ad installare la 14.04
<cristian_c> alchemy, quindi non hai mai utilizzato la 14.04?
<alchemy> sul pc ho windows 8 e su una partizione prima avevo la 12.10
<cristian_c> lol
<alchemy> era un pò che non usavo ubuntu e volevo ricominciare con una versione nuova
<cristian_c> alchemy, quindi non hai mai utilizzato la 14.04?
<ExPBoy> e 2
<alchemy> no
<cristian_c> lol
<alchemy> non parte
<cristian_c> alchemy, neanche in live?
<alchemy> ieri no.. ora riprovo con pennetta
<cristian_c> alchemy, scusa ma
<cristian_c> alchemy, ma se il sistema non parte neanche in live, cosa lo installi a fare sull'hard disk?
<cristian_c> O.o
<alchemy> aspetta sto rirpovando
<ExPBoy> si ma non cambia con il cambiare del tempo ne
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ihihih
<alchemy> ho pensato potesse esserci un errore su qualche file che si era copiato male sulla pennetta
<alchemy> ok stesso errore anche live
<cristian_c> ma va?
<cristian_c> alchemy, ok, ma se c'era qualche errore, a maggior ragione non si installa
<cristian_c> alchemy, riscaricala e controlla hash del file .iso
<alchemy> scusami non mi sono spiegato..
<alchemy> avevo installato e non partiva..
<cristian_c> alchemy, ?
<cristian_c> <alchemy> ok stesso errore anche live
<alchemy> quindi ho riscaricato e reinstallato
<cristian_c> lol
<alchemy> provo a mettere 12.04 e vediamo
<cristian_c> alchemy, scusa, ma hai realmente fatto una prova in live?
<cristian_c> _realmente_
<alchemy> si proprio ora.. ho il portatile qui a fianco
<cristian_c> alchemy, quindi in live compiz non crasha?
<cristian_c> puoi utilizzare unity tranquillamente?
<alchemy> si crasha.. stessa schermata di errore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alchemy, ok, ma se c'era qualche errore, a maggior ragione non si installa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alchemy, riscaricala e controlla hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<alchemy> ok
<alchemy> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<alchemy> hash corretto
<cristian_c> alchemy, l'hai confrontato?
<alchemy> si
<cristian_c> il codice accanto al nome del file
<cristian_c> alchemy, masterizza su dvd
<cristian_c> !iso | alchemy
<ubot-it> alchemy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<alchemy> ok provo anche questa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> alchemy, ah, e prima di installare fai una prova in live
<alchemy> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alex111> chia sa dirmi come poso fare una parizione su ubuntu?
<alex111> una partizione
<cristian_c> !gparted | alex111
<ubot-it> alex111: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<alex111> non funziona con gparted
<alex111> non mi fa ridimensionare
<alex111> perche io ce lo linux e vorrei istalare anche windows
<jester-> alex111: gparted funziona il fatto è che non puoi fare quello che vuoi ci sono delle regole
<alex111> spiegami  un po
<alex111> dami una mano
<glpiana> ola
<Risy> Salve a tutti
<gammax90> ciao
<diego3209480932> ciao a tutti
<diego3209480932> ehm
<diego3209480932> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> diego3209480932: chiedi
<gammax90> vai pure
<diego3209480932> ciao ragazzi scusatemi stavo combattendo
<diego3209480932> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul portatile
<diego3209480932> msi gs70
<diego3209480932> solo che non appena arrivo alla schermata di login si blocca
<krabador> si congela, o schermo nero?
<diego3209480932> si congela
<diego3209480932> schermata non nera
<diego3209480932> ma non risponde a nessun comando
<krabador> 14.10?
<diego3209480932> da quel che ho letto potrebbe essere causato dal drivere della scheda wifi
<gammax90> cursore immobile?
<diego3209480932> si immobile
<krabador> diego3209480932, elenca cpu , ram , e scheda video, per favore
<diego3209480932> 14.04 lts
<gammax90> prova a dare la combinazione ctrl+alt+f1
<diego3209480932> è quello che ho fatto, ora ho fatto un apt-get update, e un apt-get upgrade
<gammax90> ok
<diego3209480932> dopo di che vorrei provare ad aggiornare i driver wifi
<diego3209480932> cmq
<diego3209480932> l'hw è:
<diego3209480932> cpu i5
<diego3209480932> gpu nvidia gtx
<diego3209480932> + scheda video integrata intel
<krabador> diego3209480932, di scheda grafica, per favore, indica il modello preciso
<diego3209480932> 1 attimo che cerco
<krabador> 14.04 lts, è l'attuale lts, supportata 5 anni, ma non è l'ultima versione. Hai installato 14.04.2 ?
<krabador> visto che ctrl alt f1 t'ha fatto entrare in terminale ed hai potuto dare comandi, quando ha finito l'upgrade, manda sudo lshw -C network, e per favore segnala il modello preciso della scheda wireless che verrà listata
<diego3209480932> rieccomi, si scusate intendevo dire l'ultima lts
<diego3209480932> scheda video GeForce® GTX 765M
<krabador> diego3209480932, per una questione di differenti kernel forniti tra le varie point release che 14.04 ha avuto, puoi indicare se hai installato 14.04.2 ?
<diego3209480932> ho controllato
<diego3209480932> si è la 14.04.2
<diego3209480932> il comando lshw -C network restituisce
<diego3209480932> qualcomm atheros AR9462 Wireless network interface
<diego3209480932> ps grazie ragazzi
<gammax90> tranquillo
<gammax90> @krabador hai trovato qualcosa?
<gammax90> diego puoi dare il comando 'lspci' e darmi l'output pls?
<krabador> diego3209480932, hai dato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , hai avuto errori? manda sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> gammax90, una cosa alla volta per favore
<diego3209480932> errori no, mi dice che non ha aggiornato 3 pacchetti: linux generic/header/image lts utopic
<krabador> diego3209480932, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<diego3209480932> sono collegato tramite ethernet, e ha aggiornato diversi pacchetti, la rete funziona :)
<krabador> diego3209480932, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> diego3209480932, sudo apt-get dist upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> diego3209480932, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo , scusami
<diego3209480932> non trova pastebin, lo devo installare?
<krabador> pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<diego3209480932> il comando di prima ha bloccato /var/lib/dpkg
<diego3209480932> come lo sblocco?
<krabador> diego3209480932, se stai nel terminale, puoi mandare un solo comando alla volta
<krabador> "il comando di prima" ---> quale di preciso?^
<diego3209480932> si ma quando ho fatto sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebin , il terminale ha risposto [1]+ stopped sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebin
<diego3209480932> sbloccato
<diego3209480932> ho fatto "fg" e poi ctrl+c
<diego3209480932> mi sono ricordato qualcosina :D
<krabador> diego3209480932, ti sono stati segnalati "sudo apt-get install pastebinit " e "sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit "
<diego3209480932> mannaggia a me...pastebinit non pastebin
<krabador> in presenza di errori i comandi non vanno
<diego3209480932> si scusatemi, avevo frainteso
<diego3209480932> cmq ho installato pastebinit
<diego3209480932> ho dato il comando "sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit"
<diego3209480932> il cursore lampeggia
<diego3209480932> ma non succede nulla
<krabador> diego3209480932, aspetta , tra un po' restituirà un link, da incollare qui
<diego3209480932> va bene ragazzi :)
<diego3209480932> ha finito e ha lanciato depmod
<diego3209480932> ora aggiorna grub
<diego3209480932> ed ecco a voi il link
<diego3209480932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10670722/
<krabador> ha aggiornato il kernel, riavvia, vedi cosa fa
<krabador> sudo reboot
<diego3209480932> ok
<diego3209480932> ho provato l'avvio standard, ma è fermo ad una schermata viola, prima del login, e non mi ha fatto nemmeno inserire la chiave di cifratura dell'lvm
<krabador> la cifratura della partizione home è sconsigliata
<diego3209480932> ho ri-riavviato
<diego3209480932> sono riuscito a fare il login
<diego3209480932> eureka
<diego3209480932> pare non si blocchi
<krabador> bene
<gammax90> @diego3209480932 ottimo :D
<diego3209480932> ora, dovrei riattivare il wifi e provare ad installare il driver
<krabador> diego3209480932, apri il terminale
<krabador> diego3209480932, software-properties-gtk
<diego3209480932> per arrivare alla shell avevo bloccato il wifi all'avvio modificando il file rc.local e inserendo "rfkill block wifi"
<krabador> vedi nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> diego3209480932, quanto avresti aspettato, per dirlo?
<krabador> ;)
<diego3209480932> scusatemi
<diego3209480932> mi era sfuggito
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<krabador> rimuovi la modifica
<krabador> salva
<krabador> riavvia
<diego3209480932> va bene
<krabador> diego3209480932, prima di riavviare, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<diego3209480932> ragazzi mi si è bloccato di nuovo, prima che facessi alcunchè
<diego3209480932> ho riavviato e al momento del login ho premuto ctrl+alt+f1
<krabador> ctrl alt f1,
<krabador> carica il terminale ?
<diego3209480932> si, rimuovo la modifica in rc.local?
<krabador> diego3209480932, ctrl alt f7 , cosa fa?
<diego3209480932> schermata di login
<krabador> diego3209480932, grafico?
<diego3209480932> si
<krabador> diego3209480932, allora, ctrl alt f1 , sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<diego3209480932> ok
<krabador> rimuovi la modifica, ctrl-x , salvi su se stesso
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-331 | pastebinit
<diego3209480932> ehm...cosa strana, inizio a scrivere "sudo nano /e", premo tab, si blocca la shell, ripeto l'operazione dopo aver cambiato shell (ctrl+alt+f2) stessa cosa
<diego3209480932> mi sa che è grave
<diego3209480932> ho ricevuto dei messaggi di errore dopo il tab
<krabador> diego3209480932, copia qui
<krabador> diego3209480932, se puoi fa un'immagine
<krabador> !image | diego3209480932
<ubot-it> diego3209480932: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<diego3209480932> dice "[ 292.591994]" INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks {} (detected by 1, t=15067 jiffies, g=5190, c=5190, q=0)
<diego3209480932> non posso scrivere, ci sono diverse righe tipo:
<diego3209480932> "echo > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disable this message .
<diego3209480932> info: task jdb2/dm-1-8:239 blocked for more then 120 seconds
<krabador> diego3209480932, hai grub in avvio?
<diego3209480932> tainted: G        W      3.16..0.33-generic #44~14.04.1-ubuntu
<krabador> diego3209480932, hai grub in avvio?
<diego3209480932> ultima riga con "stall ended before state dump start
<diego3209480932> si certo
<diego3209480932> è installato nell'mbr
<krabador> diego3209480932, allora, riavvia, seleziona la seconda opzione dall'alto , poi recovery
<diego3209480932> ok
<krabador> diego3209480932, arriverai ad un menu, seleziona networking
<diego3209480932> ci sono
<krabador> selezionato nwtworking?
<diego3209480932> si
<diego3209480932> ma ricevo un errore
<diego3209480932> dice couldn't find support for device at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000 etc
<diego3209480932> ... not supported by any plugin
<krabador> è uscito ?
<diego3209480932> ho riavviato
<diego3209480932> provo solo shell di root?
<krabador> diego3209480932, si, ma segnala quello che fai
<diego3209480932> va bene
<krabador> root, ifconfig eth0 up
<krabador> dhclient eth0
<diego3209480932> va bene
<diego3209480932> ps ancora non ho ripristinato rc.local
<diego3209480932> lo faccio prima di attivare la rete?
<krabador> è uguale
<diego3209480932> ehm paradosso, da shell, con l'utente root, non mi fa salvare le modifiche a rc.local
<diego3209480932> file system in sola lettura
<krabador> non è un paradosso
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<diego3209480932> fatto
<diego3209480932> ripristinato rc.local
<diego3209480932> e la rete sembra andare
<krabador> ping -c 3 www.google.com riceve pacchetti?
<diego3209480932> yes
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings | pastebinit
<diego3209480932> attenzione: sintassi della versione *-* errata : il numero di versione non inizia con una cifra
<diego3209480932> cmq ha completato
<diego3209480932> provo ad accedere tramite ambiente grafico?
<krabador> diego3209480932, pastebinit deve dare un link
<krabador> posta quel link
<diego3209480932> ok 1 attimo
<diego3209480932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671110/
<diego3209480932> prima del link di pastebinit dice: "grep: /boot/config-3.16.0.33-generic: File o directory non esistente"
<krabador> exit e riavvia
<diego3209480932> ok
<diego3209480932> sempre shell di root? o modalità normale?
<diego3209480932> krabador mi toccherà farti almeno una statua
<krabador> diego3209480932, no, riavvia normalmente
<diego3209480932> cmq avviando in maniera standard, sento il suono del login di ubuntu, ma vedo la schermata di caricamento con il logo e i 5 punti rossi
<krabador> diego3209480932, allora, da grub, alla prima voce in alto premi "e" , cancella "quiet splash" premi f10
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<diego3209480932> sento il suono, schermata nera, e di nuovo schermata di caricamento
<diego3209480932> ok
<diego3209480932> se può essere utile avevo letto qui http://gs70-linux.blogspot.it/
<diego3209480932> di fare così scroll to "install ubuntu" then hit "tab"
<diego3209480932> remove the "quiet, splash" and instead add "nomodeset". hit enter
<krabador> e cosa hai fatto di quanto listato?
<diego3209480932> nulla
<diego3209480932> l'ho riportato a titolo informativo
<krabador> diego3209480932, fa come ti ho detto e vedi cosa succede in caricamento in verbose
<diego3209480932> come attivo la modalità verbose?
<krabador> 2 messaggi fa.
<diego3209480932> ah ok scusa...pensavo fosse altro
<diego3209480932> allora, sento il suono, e si ferma a: "*starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices                          [OK]"
<diego3209480932> ora si sente il suono per il login in loop, continuo :D
<diego3209480932> ora si sente il suono per il login in loop continuo :D
<krabador> diego3209480932, come ha proseguito?
<diego3209480932> ho riavviato, modalità network, ho ricevuto l'errore come prima
<diego3209480932> ora sono sulla shell, e la rete funziona, ma non so cosa devo fare?
<diego3209480932> ora sono sulla shell, e la rete funziona, ma non so cosa devo fare.
<diego3209480932> inoltre ho notato che se faccio un reboot, l'avvio fallisce sempre ( un problema alla volta, lo so)
<diego3209480932> quale pensi sia la causa? driver grafici?
<krabador> diego3209480932, reinstalla senza criptare nulla
<diego3209480932> o i driver della scheda wifi?
<diego3209480932> mmm
<diego3209480932> va bene, faccio questa prova, pensi sia questa la causa? o complica la risoluzione?
<krabador> diego3209480932, la cifratura puo' dare problemi
<diego3209480932> riprovo con ubuntu? o pensi che con un'altra versione potrei avere maggiori possibilità di successo?
<krabador> diego3209480932, riprova quella che hai, e visto che ci stai, controlla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !md5 | diego3209480932
<ubot-it> diego3209480932: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<diego3209480932> in ogni caso, grazie mille per l'aiuto e la pazienza
<diego3209480932> ok
<krabador> figurati
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure qui
<diego3209480932> va bene grazie
<diego3209480932> krabador, ho reinstallato senza cifrare l'LVM, e pare funzioni tutto
<diego3209480932> bah...mistero
<krabador> <krabador> la cifratura della partizione home è sconsigliata ----> ore 17:17
<diego32094870293> rieccomi
<diego32094870293> ho reinstallato senza cifrare nulla come suggeritomi da kabrador, ma non appena ho aggiornato il sistema, quindi installato l'ultimo kernel, ho di nuovo problemi
<diego32094870293> krabador pardon
<krabador> diego32094870293, grub --- "e" --- cancella "quiet splash" --- f10
<diego32094870293> questa volta riesco ad arrivare al login
<diego32094870293> mi loggo
<diego32094870293> però poi basta aprire le impostazioni di sistema
<diego32094870293> che si freeza tutto
<diego32094870293> il sistema è pulito e aggiornato, non ho installato alcun driver ne fatto modifiche
<diego32094870293> mi correggo, dopo qualche secondo dal login freeza, anche se non faccio nulla
<diego32094870293> cmq provo la modalità verbose e ti dico
<diego32094870293> arriva al login in un attimo, cmq nel menu di grub, quando scelgo cosa avviare, noto un lag abbastanza elevato
<krabador> diego32094870293, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> diego32094870293, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<diego32094870293> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671631
<krabador> cat /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
<diego32094870293> paste.ubuntu.com/10671663
<diego32094870293> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671663/
<krabador> hai reinstallato cifrando di nuovo
<diego32094870293> se può esserti utile quì trovi "lshw -C video" --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671682/
<diego32094870293> no no
<diego32094870293> ho usato l'lvm ma non ho cifrato nulla
<diego32094870293> nemmeno la home
<krabador> diego32094870293, reinstalla senza lvm
<diego32094870293> va bene, domani provo, ci aggiorniamo e grazie ancora
<krabador> ok, diego, bene
<akis24> sera
<tompinza> sera
<tompinza> a causa di un guasto all'hd del mio portatile, ho deciso di installare ubuntu su un hd esterno
<tompinza> l'installazione va a buon fine ma al boot prendo un errore
<tompinza> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.
<krabador> tompinza, dove è stato installato grub ?
<tompinza> non ho specificato nulla
<tompinza> immagino sull'hd esterno visto che l'hd è stato rimosso
<tompinza> ho eseguito boot-repair ma non è cambiato nulla
<tompinza> questo è il link prodotto da boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671927/
<icio> Buonasera a tutti, domanda da principiante...sto scaricando la versione LTS di Ubuntu, posso installarla senza problema su di un ASUS Free Dos, da una chiavetta dandola come priorità di boot dal BIOS?
<akis24> icio: caratteristiche del pc ? .. se il bios permette l'avvio da usb non c'è problema
<krabador> tompinza, carica il supporto di installazione, con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> !grub | tompinza
<ubot-it> tompinza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> tompinza, segui poi la guida di ripristino di grub
<tompinza> ok, grazie, ci provo
<icio> akis 24: purtroppo non ho sottomano il pc, ne saprò di più domani...comunque sia, se non da USB, dal BIOS riesco con qualsiasi altro supporto giusto?
<akis24> icio:  ovvio dal lettore dvd nel caso
<icio> grazie akis 24 ;)
<akis24> di nulla icio
<dany_> wow, ciao
<dany_> non immaginavo esistessero ancora le irc
<akis24> dany_: si poche miglialia di canali :)
<akis24> uhh scappato
<cristian_c> troppo tardi
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> dovrei formattare l'hard disk con windows e reinstallarlo ma non vorrei dover reinstallare anche ubuntu,è possibile questo?
<akis24> pigeta: se formatti e reinstalli windows sulla sua partizione dovrai poi ripristinare grub
<pigeta> si intanto sono su due hard disk diversi
<krabador> pigeta, li fai partire separatamente , selezionandoli in bios?
<akis24> pigeta: se sono su due dischi separati nessun problema
<pigeta> no no
<krabador> pigeta, se grub di ubuntu è nel disco di ubuntu, non devi ripristinare nulla
<pigeta> voglio dire che sda ha windows e sdb ha linux
<krabador> pigeta, si ma grub dov'è?
<krabador> se è in sda, devi ripristinarlo
<pigeta> ma mi pare che grub sia scritto sul mbr
<krabador> pigeta, si , ma di quale disco?
<pigeta> non ne sono sicuro però
<pigeta> come faccio a essere sicuro?
<pigeta> c'è un modo per saperlo?
<krabador> pigeta, quale disco parte, in avvio del pc?
<pigeta> mmm dovrei controllare forse sda
<pigeta> spetta controllo
<un_wilson> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | un_wilson
<ubot-it> un_wilson: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<un_wilson> ho un problema col telefono, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe consigliarmi?
<krabador> !chat | un_wilson
<ubot-it> un_wilson: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pigeta> rieccomi
<un_wilson> ehm, ma è appunto una richiesta di supporto per Ubuntu
<pigeta> allora ho controllato il boot e il primo hd sembrerebbe sdb ovvero quello con ubuntu
<pigeta> quindi in teoria il grub è in sdb
<pigeta> ?
<un_wilson> non mi carica nessuna immagine nelle scope... (neppure le icone dei programmi)
<un_wilson> (scusa pigeta
<un_wilson> )
<pigeta> posso procedere con la reinstallazione di windows seza preuccuparmi che ubuntu venga danneggiato?e poi fare un update a grub con il nuovo sistema operativo windows reinstallato?
<cybernova> pigeta, si grub è in sdb se esso è il primo disco, puoi reinstallare tranquillamente windows sul disco sda, e per fare l'update del grub nel caso ce ne fosse bisogno, fai partire ubuntu e dai il comando: sudo update-grub
<pigeta> ok tnx
<ischio> Salve a tutti, una domanda veoce... c'è nessuno??
<krabador> chiedi
<ischio> Ho appena scaricato Matlab, la versione per studenti, ho la licenza e lo sto usando senza problemi su winz che ho in dual boot... ho scaricato, sunzippato e non so come installarlo... come faccio?? All 'interno della cartella Matlab ci sono diversi file ma nn riesco a far partire l 'installazione
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ischio> si ho letto ma nn riescoa fare : run the installer
<ischio> se clicco due volte su ''install'' all'interno della cartella matlab mi apre un file di testo
<krabador> non devi
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> vai nella cartella
<ischio> ok ci soon
<krabador> sudo ./install
<krabador> segui tranquillamente il link
<ischio> ok grazie mille ce l'ho fatta... ora ho capito
<ischio> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-25
<sokpinubbo92> ciao a tutti io ho un pc con processore intel se scarico la versione 64 bit fa qualcosa anche se c'è scritto amd?
<sokpinubbo92> ho installato ubuntu studio ma funziona male non credo sia un fatto di pc
<akis24> giorno
<_joe_> non ci sono policy contro chi scrive in query a sconosciuti in questo canale?
<Ishu> buongiorno, voglio far partire l'installazione di Ub.Studio dalla penna usb. ma non ho capito come si fa. mi aiutate?
<akis24> Ishu: dal bios imposta come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<akis24> Ishu:  o se il pc lo permette nella fase di avvio seleziona il dispositivo con cui vuoi avviare
<Ishu> akis24: grazie. non riesco a capire come devo inserire il file nella penna. perchè ho un .iso
<akis24> Ishu: su che sistema sei attualmente windows ?
<Ishu> si ti sto scrivendo da un s.o. windows
<akis24> !usbwin | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Ishu> grazie @ubot-it. ora ci provo.
<Ishu> @ubot-it: non riesco a scaricarlo.
<akis24> Ishu: controlliamo .. aspetta
<akis24> Ishu: come mai non riesci spiega il link funziona perfettamente
<Ishu> akis24: dopo una serie di click ho scaricato il file. ora mi chiede quale distribuzione  voglio nella penna usb
<Ishu> akis24: non appare ubuntu studio
<akis24> Ishu: seleziona il file .iso
<Ishu> akis24 non ho la possibilità di cliccare sul pulsante che mi consente di cercare il file.iso sul mio picci.
<Ishu> akis24 mi permette solo di selezionare dal menù a tendina quale versione desidero
<Ishu> akis24 ma non appare ubuntu studio.
<akis24> Ishu: hai installato il programma giusto ?
<Ishu> akis24 si universal usb installer. devo trovare nel menù a tendina la distribuzione ubuntu che voglio. clicco ubuntu studio, che sono  riuscito a trovare nel menù. ora ho un altro problema:  ho poco spazio sulla penna. serve almeno una penna da 4G. mi devo fermare e trovare un altro supporto.
<akis24> Ishu: ovviamente
<Ishu> akis24: eheh. scusa ma sono un principiante.
<akis24> di nulla figurati
<Ishu> akis24 tra un pò ci riprovo. grazie ancora
<akis24> prego
<Ishu> akis24: scusa scusa. ho un errore syslinux -1073741819. apparso durante la creazione della penna usb autoinstallante
<Ishu> akis24: sta cmq procedendo con l'estrazione
<akis24> Ishu: estrarre da dove ? a te basta seguire i passi previsti e basta  Passo 1: selezionare la distribuzione Linux dal menu da inserire nella tua penna USB; Passo 2: selezionare la distribuzione Linux da installare; Selezionare la lettera della chiavetta USB.  Ridurre al minimo lo spazio per il modo persistente  e poi creare la usb stop
<Ishu> akis24 ha finito di estrarre dalla posizione che gli ho indicato il file.iso
<Ishu> akis24 ho fatto la stessa procedura che mi hai indicato. solo che in un momento mi ha fatto notare questo errore
<akis24> Ishu: hai controllato md5sum del file .iso scaricato ?
<akis24> !md5sum | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bip> Buondì
<Ishu> akis 24 non ho fatto questa operazione ora ci provo
<Ishu> akis24 ora non capisco dove posso trovare l' hash per fare il compare?
<Ishu> akis24 sto seguendo le istruzioni del link che mi hai incorporato nel post
<Ishu> akis24 sono riuscito anche in questo passaggio: esito positivo.
<akis24> Ishu: bene  per il resto entra su ubuntu-it-chat .. questo canale è dedicato al supporto al sistema
<Ishu> akis24 grazie. un saluto dai paesi di domani. p.s. sono parte di una collettività che ha occupato una caserma militare in stato di abbandono da circa 25anni. mi piacerebbe realizzare degli eventi di discussione sull'opern source. come si fa?
<quintastrada> salve, non riesco a far funzionare l'audio su linux mint
<quintastrada> ho appena installato una delle ultime versioni kde sul mio vecchio e unico pc
<quintastrada> e come in altre occasioni sono due giorni che spippolo senza successo
<quintastrada> ho guardato già sulla rete i vari siti che presentato soluzioni ma niente da fare
<Fish90> Ciao
<Fish90> Vi capita di avere dei glitch grafici su ubuntu 14.04 quando mettete effetti del tipo tremolio della finesta?
<goblindeldeserto> ciao a tutti, posso fare un paio di domande su windows xp non funzionante?
<Carlin0> !chat | goblindeldeserto
<ubot-it> goblindeldeserto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giosar> help me. Sul mio pc ho installato UBUNTU 12.04 LTS vorrei aggiornalo all'ultima versione LTS che è la 14.4 ma non me lo fa fare. Ho segnalato l'errore ma mi è stato risposto che non c'è soluzione.  Come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> giosar, ti è stato risposto da chi ?
<Carlin0> dove ?
<giosar> ho postato il messaggio sul sistema internazionale, ora non mi viene il nome
<giosar> ecco l'ho postato su https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bip> O_O
<tk2> salve raga come si fa a fare il login sul server freenode?
<tk2> con il nick registrato
<Carlin0> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER tdk200 gsvluamdlmnj
<tdk200> \j #cyanogenmod
<ExPBoy> ?
<giosar> nessuno può aiutarni?
<Carlin0> giosar, non sono in grado, prova a passare + tardi
<gammax90> @giosar scusa potresti ripetere il tuo problema?
<Carlin0> <giosar> help me. Sul mio pc ho installato UBUNTU 12.04 LTS vorrei aggiornalo all'ultima versione LTS che è la 14.4 ma non me lo fa fare. Ho segnalato l'errore ma mi è stato risposto che non c'è soluzione.  Come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<gigio> salve! ho un problema con la partizione di swap: ho ubuntu istallato su software raid, anche la partizione di swap è in raid, ho fatto delle prove per cui mi sono trovato ad avere questo array degradato, ho fatto il resync ed ora al riavvio il sistema si ferma quando prova a montare la cryptswap, premo S per farlo continuare, ma non so come sistema
<gigio> re le cose...
<gammax90> @giosar mi spiace ma anche io non so aiutarti. Per esperienza ti consiglio comunque di formattare e ripartire
<assolo> ciao
<assolo> pongo il mio quesito
<assolo> ho scaricato dei flac
<Carlin0> e cosa sono ?
<assolo> voglio creare un cd audio
<assolo> sono dei file audio lossless
<assolo> ok
<assolo> nessuno sa cosa sono i flac?
<krabador> assolo, che problema hai coi files?
<assolo> comunque per creare un cd audio debbo prima convertire in wav?
<krabador> assolo, se vuoi leggerlo nello stereo si
<assolo> quindi debbo convertire i flac in wav
<assolo> soundconverter lo fa?
<Carlin0> !info trasmageddon
<ubot-it> Package trasmageddon does not exist in trusty
<krabador> certo ce si
<krabador> *che
<Carlin0> !info transmageddon
<ubot-it> transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-2 (trusty), package size 99 kB, installed size 696 kB
<krabador> soundconverter è adibiti a questo, e facilissimo da usare
<assolo> perchè transmageddon?
<Carlin0> io uso quello
<Carlin0> assolo, non c'è un solo programma per convertire i file a te la scelta
<assolo> ok
<fernandowirth> ho un problema con la luminosità del mio portatile. non riesco a regolarla
<cristian_c> fernandowirth, nome del portatile?
<fernandowirth> ho un acer aspire E5 571G
<krabador> fernandowirth, che ubuntu?
<fernandowirth> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> fernandowirth, apri terminale, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<fernandowirth> ok
<fernandowirth> poi
<krabador> aggiungi acpi_backlight=vendor  a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> salvi riavvii
<krabador> vedi se va
<fernandowirth> devo riavviare il sistema?
<assolo> ciao
<assolo> siccome nei flac è anche presente un file cue..
<assolo> ho letto questo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<cristian_c> assolo, non si possono postare link a risorse esterne
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda il software
<assolo> ops
<assolo> si?
<icio> Buongiorno a tutti, sto installando la versione LTS su di un ASUS X555L, 4GB RAM, core i3, 500 GB HDD... e lo sto facendo lasciando circa un 70 GB di partizione al Free Dos, che è installato di default...la fase di partizione del disco è ferma da circa 6 ore...vorrei sapere se posso ripartire senza creare problemi, visto che la procedura di partizi
<icio> one è già stata inizializzata...altrimenti (da inesperto..) come potrei fare??
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> icio, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<icio> cristian_c purtroppo non sono nei pressi del NB...mi da solo nella parte sinistra la partizione free dos e a dx la partizione ubuntu...che ho avuto la possibilità di decidere io....il puntatore del mouse è fermo in lavorazione....
<akis24> icio: stai ridimensionando la partizione primaria ?
<cristian_c> icio, non ho capito se hai accesso o non hai accesso alla macchina
<icio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gdbpxCJRSaTedu17vJrn
<icio> sono riuscito a farmi mandare la pic
<icio> akis24 cristian_c fa schifo perchè mandata al volo....
<akis24> icio: fa nulla si vede ...  che operazione svolge al momento ridimensionare le partizioni ? e la partizione nascosta cosa contiene ?
<icio> non svolge nulla, è ferma al partizionamento iniziale...la partizione nascosta non ho idea di cosa contenga...dovessi riavviare ho probabilità che mi seghi il bios e non riesca a ricaricare ubuntu?
<akis24> icio: probabile direi
<akis24> icio: il bios non te lo sega nessuno .. le operazioni in corso sulle partizioni possono segarti O.S.  dipende da che facevi con gparted
<icio> del free dos preinstallato non me ne dovrei fare nulla...
<icio> il NB è nuovo...
<akis24> icio: senti rispondi alla domanda hai applicato cambiamenti alle partizioni da gparted ?
<icio> nessun cambiamento....
<akis24> icio: quindi da come dici tu si è piantato all'apertura di gparted e basta è corretto ?
<icio> si
<akis24> icio: in questo caso se è fermo da troppo tempo puoi forzare il riavvio del disco live o usb .. da quanto è fermo in quel punto ?
<icio> circa 7 ore, ma non essendo in sede non ho potuto fare nulla...
<icio> posso provare a riavviare?
<akis24> icio si ovvio troppo tempo fermo ..
<icio> ok, provo ora
<cristian_c> serve capire di quali partizioni si parla
<cristian_c> quella nascosta, ad esempio
<icio> ok, sono ritornato alla fase di installazione e partizione...mi sta chiedendo se installare Ubuntu a fianco di free dos, se cancellare tutto il resto (non c'è nulla se non il dos, il NB è nuovo) oppure se gestire manualmente la cosa
<akis24> icio: ascolta aiutarti con un pc a distanza .. non è l'ideale  se vuoi mantenere freedos usa l'opzione installa accanto freedos e via
<icio> ok è ripartita
<joun> ciao ragazzi, voglio installare ubuntu, ma prima ripartizionare la partizione di windows, per; non riesce a montare la partizione ntfs, le utilities per ntfs sono installate, ma non so.. aiuto
<krabador> joun, da windows, deframmenta, fa uno scandisc , imponendolo al riavvio con un comando da prompt, ricarica poi il supporto di installazione ubuntu con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Buonasera il mio problema è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679110/
<mauro_lubuntu_14> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679163/
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14: hai provato da driver aggiuntivi a vedere se trova dei driver ?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> akis24 no
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14: prova e vedi se li trova nel caso installa quello " raccomandato o testato "
<mauro_lubuntu_14> akis24 dove devo cercare i driver? scusami non sono molto pratico :(
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14: nel menu delle impostazioni dovresti avere quella voce o icona
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Su Lubuntu 14.04 ci sono preferenze e strumenti di sistema
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> per favore
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, il plugin temperatura è integrato nel pannello
<cristian_c> va aggiunto
<epsi> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | epsi
<ubot-it> epsi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Aggiungi/rimuovi elementi al pannello
<mauro_lubuntu_14> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679207/
<krabador> mapreri, il secondo che ti ho passato è piu' importante
<cristian_c> <krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mauro_lubuntu_14> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679237/
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, hai fatto il pastebin del link pastebin
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, mi spieghi perchè?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> sto inserendo i comandi che mi hai dato e ho incollato il risultato su pastebin :(
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, l'ultimo che ti ho dato lo faceva direttamente, serviva fare il pastebin?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> scusami non sono pratico :(
<krabador> mauro_lubuntu_14, software-properties-gtk , ultima tab a destra, seleziona driver proprietario testato
<krabador> quando ha finito riavvia
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ok grazie
<fenandowirth> ciao a tutti
<fenandowirth> ho un acer aspire e5 571g, e dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento ubuntu non mi parte piu
<fenandowirth> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> fenandowirth, che aggiornamento hai fatto?
<fenandowirth> non lo so pero erano due giorni che ubuntu si comportava in modo strano
<fenandowirth> ieri il touchpad non mi funzionava
<krabador> fenandowirth, "erano 2 giorni che si comportava" ---> gli aggiornamenti si devono autorizzare, e vengono elencati
<fenandowirth> il cursore del mouse rimaneva bloccato nel angolo superiore destro
<krabador> fenandowirth, ctrl alt f1  cosa fa ?
<fenandowirth> adesso sto con windows
<krabador> fenandowirth, allora, per favore, è il caso tu torni qui quando sei nella condizione di operare direttamente dalla macchina
<fenandowirth> dopo la schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu lo schermo si fa nero e si blocca li
<krabador> fenandowirth, in quella schermata ctrl alt f1 , fai il login testuale con user e pass, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . in base a quello che succede , comunicato direttamente si puo' operare
<krabador> fenandowirth, se non carica un terminale, con ctrl alt f1 , carica la console di ripristino , selezionando in grub la seconda voce dall'alto, e poi la voce di ripristino
<krabador> collegato ad un cavo lan , entri poi nella voce dpkg
<fenandowirth> krabador, ok grazie
<krabador> al che, non ti si puo' segnalare cosa fare in base a cosa non si sa risponda il tuo sistema.
<krabador> spero sia chiaro .
<fenandowirth> ok
<cristian_c> <fernandowirth> ho un acer aspire E5 571G
<surf> ci vuole tanto tempo cosi 2 ore per scaricare 14.10?
<cybernova> surf, dipende da molti fattori, tua connessione, congestione rete, ecc.
<surf> certo immaginavo ne vale la pena?
<cybernova> surf, se inizi già così sei già partito col piede sbagliato
<cybernova> !chat | surf
<ubot-it> surf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<surf> va be scherzavo cybernova
<surf> adesso mi da 9 h di tempo
<krabador> surf, cambia server, o scarica dal torrent
<surf> grazie ci provo
<krabador> surf, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<krabador> da qui puoi scaricare i torrent
<ceccubumba> Buonasera ho provato (con successo) ad installare ubuntu su un acer aspire 5680 con processore intel centrino duo....i problema è dopo pochissimo tempo che sono entrato nel sistema, la macchina si impianta ...senza alcuna possibilità di fare nulla....
<krabador> ceccubumba, quale ubuntu?
<ceccubumba> ho reinstallato già tre volte ma il problema mi si è ripresantato...
<ceccubumba> 1404
<ceccubumba> 14-04 32bit desktop
<krabador> ceccubumba, che scheda video hai?
<surf> grazie krabador ma sara giusto piu ubuntu 14.10 o xubuntu?
<krabador> surf, dipende da dove lo devi installare
<krabador> ceccubumba, carica il supporto che hai usato per l'installazione con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare" ed usa il sistema per un certo margine di tempo
<surf> ho asus con residente ubuntu
<ceccubumba> nvidia gforce go 7600
<krabador> surf, "dipende da dove lo devi installare" ----> caratteristiche tecniche
<krabador> surf, cpu, ram , scheda video, nomi e valori precisi
<ceccubumba> ok
<ceccubumba> ci provo
<krabador> ceccubumba, cosa hai come supporto di installazione, dvd o pendrive?
<ceccubumba> tutti e due
<krabador> ceccubumba, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<krabador> ceccubumba, facendo partire il supporto di installazione, per qualche secondo si ha http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache=    questa schermata, in cui bisogna premere velocemente un tasto freccia
<krabador> in quel punto avrai un menu , premi f2 scegli italiano , seleziona poi la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<ceccubumba> l'ho gia fatto
<krabador> beh, usa il sistema per una mezz'oretta
<ceccubumba> The Acer Aspire 5680 is a powerful yet portable notebook, which seems to be targeted as a portable desktop replacement, or a portable gaming machine. It is equipped with one of the more powerful GPUs available in 15.4? notebook computers today, the NVIDA 7600 which to my knowledge is currently bested only by the NVIDIA 7700 found in the Asus G1. To
<ceccubumba> gether with a 2GHZ Core 2 Duo processor and 2 GB of DDR2 Ram, this machine makes a great desktop replacement that is still easily portable
<krabador> facendo verie cose
<Fish90> carmelo@carmelo-K53SD:~$ cd /usr/local/comsol50
<Fish90> carmelo@carmelo-K53SD:/usr/local/comsol50$ cd multiphysics/bin
<Fish90> carmelo@carmelo-K53SD:/usr/local/comsol50/multiphysics/bin$ ./comsol
<krabador> ceccubumba, non incollare in canale per favore
<krabador> Fish90, vale anche per te
<Fish90> sorry
<krabador> !pastebin | ceccubumba
<ubot-it> ceccubumba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fish90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679706/
<krabador> !pastebin | Fish90
<ubot-it> Fish90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fish90> krabadro
<Fish90> krabador
<Fish90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679706/
<krabador> Fish90, qual'è la domanda?
<Fish90> come faccio a creare un link sul desktop in modo da evitarmi ogni volta la procedura da terminale?
<Fish90> sono in niubbo di linux ancora
<krabador> Fish90, dal terminale  sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<ceccubumba> provo poi ci risentiremo grazie
<Fish90> mi da questo krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679730/
<krabador> Fish90, http://pastie.org/private/rz16fplwnqhiyci3rccx3a
<krabador> apri questo
<krabador> copi il contenuto
<krabador> lo incolli nel gedit vuoto che ti si è aperto con il precedente comando
<krabador> modifichi le linee version name comment exec ed icon
<krabador> in base alle tue esigenze
<krabador> in exec deve esserci il percorso completo e corretto dell'eseguibile
<krabador> in icon, se ce l'hai , il percorso completo dell'icona
<Fish90> ok
<krabador> salvi
<Fish90> anche i numerini vanno inseriti?
<krabador> ce l'avrai in dash
<krabador> i numerini?
<Fish90> i numerini 1 2 3 4 5
<Fish90> ecc
<Fish90> penso di no
<krabador> Fish90, http://pastie.org/pastes/10053252/text?key=rz16fplwnqhiyci3rccx3a
<krabador> con questo , sei a scanso di equivoci
<krabador> una volta salvato , sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<krabador> ce l'avrai poi in dash, e se lo vuoi nella barra, lo trascini dalla dash nella barra
<Fish90> ok prima di lanciarlo ti faccio uno screen
<Fish90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lmS2gBaBSvKIGmwJFjld
<krabador> Fish90, commenta
<krabador> anche ripetendo il nome stesso del programma
<krabador> l'icona risponde correttamente ad un file?
<Fish90> si
<krabador> salva , chiudi
<krabador> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<krabador> cerca poi nella dash
<Fish90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EQLN1zZeQTut0wORRDxK
<krabador> e trascina nella barra
<krabador> salva , chiudi
<krabador> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<krabador> cerca poi nella dash
<Fish90> niente non appare nulla
<Fish90> l'icona l'ho scaricata io
<Fish90> o devo mettere quella all'interno della casella di installazione del programma?
<krabador> Fish90, riavvia
<krabador> è necessario un refresh del contenuto
<Fish90> ho chiuso il file gedit per sbaglio
<Fish90> dove devo andare per riprenderlo?
<krabador> Fish90, allora
<krabador> hai mai salvato e chiuso
<Fish90> si ho salvato ma senza percorso
<krabador> e mandato il comando che ti ho segnalato 2 volte?
<Fish90> ok
<Fish90> allora
<Fish90> ho riaperto il file
<krabador> Fish90, non andare contro te stesso ;)
<Fish90> lo so scusami davvero
<Fish90> ho riaperto il file
<Fish90> ora do da terminale quella riga di comando che mi hai dato
<krabador> Fish90, non lo devi dare a file aperto
<Fish90> ok
<Fish90> allora questo era il problema
<krabador> il file va creato opportunamente e chiuso
<Fish90> ok fatto
<krabador> Fish90, si, e scusami, ma "<krabador> salva , chiudi " per 2 volte, cosa significava?
<Fish90> su desktop non mi ritrovo nulla
<krabador> e qui , torniamo a qualche linea fa
<krabador> <krabador> Fish90, riavvia
<krabador> <krabador> è necessario un refresh del contenuto
<krabador> non l'avrai sul desktop, ma nella dash
<Fish90> devo riavviare il pc^
<Fish90> ?
<Fish90> sulla dash non mi compare nulla ancora
<krabador> Fish90, ti serve qualcuno che venga da te a farlo?
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> Fish90, riavvia
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> è necessario un refresh del contenuto
<Fish90> riavvio il pc e ci sentiamo dopo
<Fish90> grazie krabador e scusami se sono un pò niubbo
<aleritty> Ciao! Ho scritto sul disco sbagliato con dd. Ho sovrascritto il primo GB di un disco da 1T ed ho corrotto il FS (ext4). Mi potete aiutare a recuperare la struttura della partizione ed i dati residui?
<krabador> aleritty, con dd , ti sei compromesso
<krabador> aleritty, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Fish90> krabador sulla dash digitando comsol non trovo nulla
<aleritty> krabador: ci sono già in testdisk
<krabador> Fish90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Fish90, ls -la /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<aleritty> krabador: il problema è che non ho abbastanza spazio per fare una immagine...
<krabador> aleritty, una volta installato testdisk, mandalo sull'unità in cui hai commesso l'errore
<krabador> vedi se riesce a trovare la tabella da recuperare
<Fish90> fatto e ora?
<aleritty> krabador: eh trova un miscuglio di roba
<krabador> come usare opportunamente testdisk, lo vedi pero' nella loro documentazione
<Fish90> ho dato i due comandi che mi ha scritto
<aleritty> krabador: ho letto, purtroppo però trova un miscuglio di partizioni che non tornano
<krabador> aleritty, mi spiace ma l'uso di testdisk, non è argomento di questo canale
<krabador> aleritty,
<krabador> <Fish90> grazie krabador e scusami se sono un pò niubbo
<krabador> * Fish90 è uscito (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<krabador> * aleritty (5e2420ea@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.36.32.234) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> <aleritty> Ciao! Ho scritto sul disco sbagliato con dd. Ho sovrascritto il primo GB di un disco da 1T ed ho corrotto il FS (ext4). Mi potete aiutare a recuperare la struttura della partizione ed i dati residui?
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: ci sono già in testdisk
<krabador> <krabador> Fish90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> Fish90, ls -la /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: il problema è che non ho abbastanza spazio per fare una immagine...
<krabador> <krabador> aleritty, una volta installato testdisk, mandalo sull'unità in cui hai commesso l'errore
<krabador> <krabador> vedi se riesce a trovare la tabella da recuperare
<krabador> <Fish90> fatto e ora?
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: eh trova un miscuglio di roba
<krabador> <krabador> come usare opportunamente testdisk, lo vedi pero' nella loro documentazione
<krabador> <Fish90> ho dato i due comandi che mi ha scritto
<krabador> mi scuso , ho incollato male
<krabador> aleritty,
<krabador> <Fish90> grazie krabador e scusami se sono un pò niubbo
<krabador> * Fish90 è uscito (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<krabador> * aleritty (5e2420ea@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.36.32.234) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> <aleritty> Ciao! Ho scritto sul disco sbagliato con dd. Ho sovrascritto il primo GB di un disco da 1T ed ho corrotto il FS (ext4). Mi potete aiutare a recuperare la struttura della partizione ed i dati residui?
<aleritty> krabador: ok, grazie comunque
<krabador> * Fish90 (57156c81@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.87.21.108.129) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> <krabador> aleritty, con dd , ti sei compromesso
<krabador> <krabador> aleritty, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> <Fish90> krabador sulla dash digitando comsol non trovo nulla
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: ci sono già in testdisk
<krabador> <krabador> Fish90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> Fish90, ls -la /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: il problema è che non ho abbastanza spazio per fare una immagine...
<krabador> <krabador> aleritty, una volta installato testdisk, mandalo sull'unità in cui hai commesso l'errore
<krabador> <krabador> vedi se riesce a trovare la tabella da recuperare
<krabador> <Fish90> fatto e ora?
<krabador> <aleritty> krabador: eh trova un miscuglio di roba
<krabador> <krabador> come usare opportunamente testdisk, lo vedi pero' nella loro documentazione
<krabador> <Fish90> ho dato i due comandi che mi ha scritto
<krabador> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Fish90> che cosa devo fare? krabador
<krabador> Fish90, il secondo comando
<krabador> ha dato un link
<krabador> potresti incollarlo qui, per esempio.
<Fish90> ok
<Fish90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679894/
<Fish90> credo ti serva solo questo
<krabador> Fish90, hai selezionato il contenuto ?
<krabador> serve tutto
<krabador> Fish90, ls -la /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<Fish90> non ho capito perchè serve tutto
<Fish90> ci sono scritti tutti i programmi installati
<krabador> Fish90, proprio per vedere se il file desktop fosse finito nella cartella giusta
<krabador> Fish90, nessuno qui vuole farsi i fatti tuoi , o altro
<Fish90> il file si trova in /usr/share/applications
<krabador> si fornisce assistenza ad un sistema
<krabador> sarebbe carino collaborassi
<krabador> Fish90, sudo rm -rf /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop~
<krabador> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<Fish90> dati entrambi
<Fish90> ora è sparito dalla cartella precedente
<Fish90> anzi no si trova ancora lì
<Fish90> in usr/share/applications
<Fish90> krabador nella dash non mi appare nulla
<ceccubumba> Buonasera
<ceccubumba> Buonasera ho provato (con successo) ad installare ubuntu su un acer aspire 5680 con processore intel centrino duo....i problema è dopo pochissimo tempo che sono entrato nel sistema, la macchina si impianta ...senza alcuna possibilità di fare nulla....
<ceccubumba> ubuntu 12-04 lts desktop 32 bit
<krabador> ceccubumba, hai provato in live il sistema, per tipo una mezz'ora
<krabador> facendo varie cose
<krabador> navigare , eccetera?
<ceccubumba> si certo tutto ok
<ceccubumba> non si mai impiantato
<krabador> ceccubumba, da live, fa un fsck della partizione in cui hai installato
<ceccubumba> posso incollare le caratteristiche del notebook su cui ho installato untubu ?
<krabador> ceccubumba, non fa niente
<ceccubumba> ok
<ceccubumba> ora provo
<krabador> ceccubumba, un freeze del genere, è quasi sempre legato a ram/hard disk
<ceccubumba> devo dire che su un altro acer l'ho installato e funziona correttamente
<krabador> ceccubumba, il sistema, tranne in presenza di incompatibilità hardware conclamata, funziona
<ceccubumba> adesso mi è comparso un errore tish 000000000 calibration failed
<krabador> tsc ?
<ceccubumba> mentre lanciavo ubuntu
<ceccubumba> un attimo
<krabador> Fast TSC calibration failed. ---> puoi ignorarlo
<krabador> non è un problema
<ceccubumba> ok
<ceccubumba> sto lanciando il programma in prova da usdb
<ceccubumba> è in inglese
<krabador> ok, una volta che ha fatto, apri un terminale
<krabador> ceccubumba, potevi selezionare italianon
<ceccubumba> è uguale?
<krabador> come segnalato prima
<krabador> si, funziona lo stesso
<krabador> solo la tastiera, se la setti in italiano , è meglio
<ceccubumba> ok
<ceccubumba> mi compaiono 2 hdd
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> inquadra quale è la partizione in cui è stato installato ubuntu
<ceccubumba> dove lo trovo?
<krabador> in alto a sinstra
<krabador> clicca
<krabador> scrivi term
<krabador> apparirà terminal
<krabador> ci clicchi
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<ceccubumba> ok
<surf> ho asus con residente ubuntu
<surf> come aprire il terminale?
<krabador> residente? con contratto d'affitto regolare?
<ceccubumba> infatti
<krabador> surf, non sei italiano?
<ceccubumba> si sono italiano
<ceccubumba> allora in alto a sinistra c'è cerca nel computer o on line
<krabador> scrivi term
<krabador> ceccubumba, se no, lascia stare, e clicca ctrl alt t
<ceccubumba> ok
<surf> ok grazie
<ceccubumba> mi compare ubuntu@ubuntu:$
<krabador> ceccubumba, ti è stato segnalato 2 volte il comando
<krabador> surf, non vergognarti, parlo seriamente, non sei italiano?
<ceccubumba> giuro
<ceccubumba> ho cercato term mi da tre cose
<krabador> ceccubumba, per favore, leggi bene e con attenzione quanto ti viene risposto
<ceccubumba> ok
<ceccubumba> allora non ho capito
<krabador> una volta aperto il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> (e 3)
<krabador> inquadri qual'è la partizione dov'è installato ubuntu
<krabador> e mandi sudo fsck /dev/sdxx , dove "xx" devono corrispondere alla tua lettera di partizione e tuo numero di partizione
<krabador> verificati con il comando precedente
<ceccubumba> porta pazienza ma non lo trovo il terminale
<ceccubumba> in realtà non so cosa sia
<krabador> ceccubumba, <ceccubumba> mi compare ubuntu@ubuntu:$
<ceccubumba> in alto a sinistra c'è un'icona a cerchio con tre punti neri
<krabador> ceccubumba, in quella cosa
<ceccubumba> ok
<krabador> devi digitare e mandare quanto hai messo
<krabador> *ho detto prima
<ceccubumba> ok
<surf> dal terminale come riconosco se ho fatto l'upgrade con il 14.10?
<akis24> sera
<fabio_cc> surf, vuoi sapere se sei riuscito ad effettuare l'avanzamento alla 14.10?
<surf> si grazie
<fabio_cc> surf, dai il comando lsb_release -ds
<fabio_cc> surf, e poi metti su pastebin  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> !pastebin | surf
<ubot-it> surf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> surf, l'output di lsb_release puoi incollarlo anche qui
<surf> non compare 14.10  e allora?
<krabador> surf, uname -r
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato
<krabador> altrimenti si parla d'aria
<surf> 3.13.0-49 -generic
<fabio_cc> surf, ti ho dato due comandi di cui mi serve l'output per risponderti
<surf> scusa mi da solo questo
<krabador> surf, 3.13, sei ancora con 14.04
<krabador> surf, sudo apt-get install | pastebinit
<krabador> surf, lsb_release -ds | pastebinit
<krabador> surf, sudo apt-get install pastebinit    ---> questo è corretto, se l'altro s'è bloccato ctrl c
<krabador> surf, lsb_release -ds | pastebinit
<Guest82213> ciao, tempo fà avevo installato virtualbox con xp,ha sempre funzionato bene(lo apro ogni tanto) ora non si avvia più xp manca system32\driver\pci.sys. è possibile recuperare quella macchina o devo crearne una nuova???
<Guest82213> da ubuntu riesco a mettere il file mancante su xp? non vedo le cartelle di xp  da ubuntu.....
<krabador> Guest82213, sei in un canale ubuntu a chiedere assistenza per un sistema windows virtualizzato
<krabador> cerca in documentazione a riguardo del ripristino win
<krabador> e documentazione virtualbox
<Guest82213> sò come ripristinare xp, ma non su virtualbox.......
<krabador>  /join #vbox
<Guest82213>  /join #vbox
<Guest82213> ??
<krabador> Guest82213, è il canale irc freenode di virtualbox
<Guest82213> ok grazie
<krabador> digitando quel comando senza spazion iniziale, entrerai nel canale
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-26
<untubuk> hi guys
<untubuk> ciao a tutti
<Noburo> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi
<Noburo> ho creato una live usb con unetbootin da ubuntu, ma quando riavvio, premo esc e seleziono la penna usb, mi spunta a monitor "machine check error"
<Noburo> qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Noburo, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> su quale pc?
<cristian_c> ecc...
<Noburo> controllo l'md5
<Noburo> l'hash sha1 è uguale
<cristian_c> Noburo, come hai effettuato il controllo?
<Noburo> da terminale
<cristian_c> Noburo, e quindi come?
<Noburo> sha1sum nomefile
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !md5 | Noburo
<ubot-it> Noburo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Noburo> non avevo l'md5 ma lo sha1
<Noburo> ho usato ubuntu per fare la iso
<Noburo> non è una iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Noburo, non capisco cosa c'entra ciò
<cristian_c> ahhh
<Noburo> mi sono spiegato con i piedi, scusami
<cristian_c> non si era capito all'inizio :)
<cristian_c> Noburo, hai provato con altre applicazioni e con altri os?
<Noburo> onestamente no, ma sto leggendo su ubuntuforums che potrebbe essere un problema di grub
<Noburo> dicono di lanciare update-grub
<cristian_c> Noburo, se è un altro os, non c'entra con ubuntu ,a quanto pare
<Noburo> ho una partizione sul portatile ed ho grub
<cristian_c> Noburo, secondo me, devi provare con altre applicazioni e os
<cristian_c> Noburo, tipo creare la usb bootabile con unetbootin ma su altro os
<Noburo> proverò a farla su windows
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> Noburo, utilzza la stessa .iso con unetbootin su windows
<Noburo> provo e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> e prova a bootare
<Noburo> a tra poco
<VittorioVF> Cari amici, io ho scaricato e installato ubuntu, purtroppo non mi si connette ne con la lan , ne con il wireless, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, ma non hai provato in live prima di installare?
<VittorioVF> no, ho installato da pen e ho sostituito windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, controlla in live
<VittorioVF> cioè? scusa la mia ignoranza, è la prima volta che provo. Adesso lo sto scaricando di nuovo per lanciarlo da DVD, non vorrei fosse un problema di questo tipo.
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> male ubuntu non sostituisce windows
<VittorioVF> Voglio fare le prove con un pc portatile, adesso ho reinstallato windows per poter utilizzare la connessione, così faccio prima le prove e poi torno su questo di casa.
<VittorioVF> Cosa vuol dire non sostituisce windows? Posso installarlo solo affiancato?
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, prima di installare, si prova in live
<cristian_c> per vedere se tutto funziona e/o è soddisfacente
<ExPBoy> VittorioVF, è come dire: sostituisco la macchina con la moto, se piove...
<VittorioVF> Mi puoi spiegare come devo installare da live?
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, non stiamo di parlando di installare ubuntu, ma di provare ubuntu
<Noburo> cristian_c, ho fatto una prova con quell'update di grub
<Noburo> e funziona
<Noburo> non chiedermi il perché :D
<Noburo> grazie comunque del supporto, proverò lo stesso a togliermi il dubbio unetbootando l'iso da windows
<Noburo> a presto!
<cristian_c> Noburo, mah, io non ho capito neanche il tuo problema
<cristian_c> se vuoi spiegarlo...
<cristian_c> (che poi non ho capito che c'entra ubuntu)
<VittorioVF> Grazie comunque ragazzi, alla prossima.
<cristian_c> VittorioVF io ti consiglio di lanciare la modalità live dalla usb
<cristian_c> provi tutto e torni qui in caso di problemi
<VittorioVF> Però non so come lanciare la modalità live, intendi dire quella affiancata a windows?
<ExPBoy> VittorioVF, quando inserisci il dvd ti viene chiesto se installare o provare
<ExPBoy> tu prova prima
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, ripeto, non ti si sta dicendo di installare
<VittorioVF> ok, solo che quando l'ho fatto la prima volta nenche l'ho vista sta richiesta, adesso riprovo.
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, http://beginlinux.com/images/desktop/ubuntu/ubuntu1010_livecd2.gif
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> VittorioVF, dovresti avere qualcosa del genere
<VittorioVF> Grazie cristian_c e ExPBoy, vi faccio saper. Un abbraccio.
<ExPBoy> :(
<VittorioVF> Quindi poi se tutto funziona cosa faccio?
<VittorioVF> Vi faccio sapere dai, grazie.
<cristian_c> sì, facci sapere
<z3us_> ragazzi ho provato a seguire questa guida per poter integrare l'icona skype nel menù di unity ma non ci sono riuscito, mi sapreste indicarne il motivo??? http://www.lffl.org/2011/06/integrare-skype-al-memenu-di-ubuntu.html
<jester-> !chat | z3us_
<ubot-it> z3us_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> z3us_, per favore niente a link a risorse esterne
<cristian_c> a ubuntu, per quanto riguarda il software, in questo canale
<cristian_c> -a
<z3us_> scusami cristian_c
<z3us_> ma mi potreste aiutare????
<cristian_c> z3us_, scusa, ma non ti va bene l'indicatore di skype sul pannello?
<z3us_> preferirei vederlo nel menù ascomparsa
<z3us_> se è possibile
<Guest24854> aiuto
<Guest24854> non riesco a isallare ubutu
<glpiana> ola
<b00k3r> gioro
<bip> Buongiorno :)
<Fish90> Salve
<Fish90> ieri stavo messaggiando con krabador
<Fish90> stavo creando un collegamento solo che poi ho avuto la connesione fuori uso e non sono riuscito a completare la procedura
<Fish90> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> sera
<greenrabbit> sera akis24
<akis24> sera greenrabbit
<dariok> buongiorno a tutti!
<dariok> con ubuntu c'è possibilità di impedire ad un utente l'accesso alla cartella tmp/?
<dariok> devo evitare che ci siano punti del sistema dove un utente può passare ad un altro utente del materiale
<dariok> *possa
<greenrabbit> ciao dariok basta cambiare i permessi
<greenrabbit> in questo caso non devi dare permessi di lettura e scrittura
<dariok> c'ho provato.. sia impedendo la scrittura a tutti sia permettendola solo ad un gruppo.. ma non parte più x11
<dariok> e neanche xrdp
<dariok> o meglio parte ma si vede nero
<greenrabbit> non devi cambiare i permessi per tutti ma solo per un gruppo
<dariok> ho fatto prima chown -R root:gruppo
<dariok> e poi chmod -R 770
<dariok> i permessi non ce l'ho più, ma non si vede xrdp
<dariok> cioè i pemessi sono impostati correttamente, ma non si vede nulla
<dariok> mettendo un utente in un gruppo e un altro untente in un altro gruppo
<greenrabbit> dariok, hai seguito la guida sul wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<dariok> ehm no.. ho letto la guida di chmod e chown da un'altra parte però
<Flea997> salve, è qui che posso fare richiesta di aiuto?
<greenrabbit> dariok, il primo comando che hai dato toglie i permessi di lettura all'amministratore del sistema
<greenrabbit> Flea997, esponi il problema se qualcuno puoi aiutarti lo farà :)
<Flea997> allora, ho installato il gioco Dota2, il problema è che per qualche motivo che non comprendo il ping è sempre intorno 100 ms con picchi di 160ms, cosa che su windows (ho testato anche qualche minuto fa) non avviene assolutamente, è da poco che utilizzo Ubuntu e linux in generale, e magari mi son perso qualcosa, io proprio non so dove sbattere la testa :c
<greenrabbit> !chat | Flea997
<ubot-it> Flea997: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Flea997> ops scusate
<pappagallo> ciao a tutti, per installare lubuntu da usb basta che inserisco il file .iso nella chiavetta e faccio partire PC da usb?
<pappagallo> perchè mi ha dato messaggio "Missing operating system" quando ho selezionato pendrive dal boot
<akis24> pappagallo: non hai nessun sistema installato sulla usb
<akis24> pappagallo: devi scrivere il file .iso con programma adatto non copiarlo dentro e basta
<pappagallo> ok quindi con unet
<pappagallo> ma quale versione è la migliore della 14.20? che differenza c'è tra la versione live e le altre?
<akis24> pappagallo: su che sistema sei adesso ?
<pappagallo> 14.04*
<pappagallo> windows xp pro sp3 32 bit
<akis24> !usbwin | pappagallo
<ubot-it> pappagallo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pappagallo> ho già scaricato l'immagine .iso di lubuntu, potrò usarlo anche in versione live dopo?
<akis24> pappagallo: certo
<pappagallo> ok grazie mille, magari farò altre domande durante l'installazione
<akis24> pappagallo: anzi prima di installare ti consiglio di provare da live che funzioni un po' tutto  .. prego
<pappagallo> durante l'estrazione del file .iso con unet mi ha detto che una cartella di destinazione è piena E:/distr/trusty/main/binary-i386. mi chiede di ignorare l'avviso e continuare o annullare l'estrazione, che fare?
<pappagallo> ok ho installato il file lubuntu .iso su chiavetta e ho fatto partire il PC da pendrive, ma ora ho schermata nera con scritto "SYS Linux  4.03 2010 - 10 - 22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H.Peter Anvin et Al
<pappagallo> qualcuno mi sa dire che fare?
<dariok> ribuongiorno, mi server un'altra mano, ho notato, su ubuntu 14, che gli utenti possono montare cartelle condivise in rete da altri pc, come faccio a disabilitare ciò?
<VittorioVF> cari amici, intanto grazie per la collaborazione, sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu affiancato a windows. Ho da risolvere solo un problema, se lo avvio con la lan inserita va bene, se invece lo avvio senza, non mi fa connttere in wireless, anzi, non m fa proprio accendere il pulsante dal pc portatile Compaq presario 500.
<VittorioVF> Non so se avete letto il post di prima, mi sono disconnesso e non lo vedo più
<VittorioVF> Ho installato ubuntu su pc portatile compaq presario 500, funziona perfettamente con LAN inserita, se invece tolgo il cavetto LAN e avvio ubuntu non mi fa connettere con wireless, ne tantomento mi fa avviare dal pulsante, come se lo escludesse. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<dariok> c'è una possibilità su ubuntu di impedire la connessione a cartelle di rete condivise?
<Ishu> buonasera, sono riuscito a installare ubuntu-studio. però adesso non ascolto nulla. sono andato a vedere le impostazioni audio : ho scoperto che è posseduto da una sua indecisione spontanea. non sa se usare l'opzione cuffie o autoparlanti. ma anche se voglio aiutarlo  nella scelta non posso intervenire in alcun modo perchè non mi permette cliccare
<Ishu> sul menù a tendina che si anima da solo. aiuto.
<Ishu> *di cliccare
<Ishu> ok. grazie. ci riprovo domani a chiederve un aiuto. un saluto dai paesi di domani
<mnemonik> Ho creato una iso del mio sistema (Xubuntu 14.04) con remastersys ... e poi l'ho installata sul mio nuovo ssd Samsung... ma come fai a sapere se TRIM è attivato?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> mnemonik, cat /etc/fstab
<mnemonik> aspè... devo vedere se i volumi sono montati con la voce "discard"? ...posterei il contenuto del file fstab... ma sto ancora copiando i file vecchi nella home del portatile... adesso sto scrivendo dal fisso...aspè
<cristian_c> ok
<mnemonik> ecco il mio file fstab > http://pastebin.com/QSvrsqqv
<cristian_c> mnemonik, sembra di no
<mnemonik> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, aggiungi discard
<cristian_c> mnemonik, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<Rebecca92> sarà l'alcool che ho in corpo, ma di questo non ci capisco nulla https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457 steam , non usa direct redendering
<Rebecca92> krabador, mi dai una mano con questo articolo ' https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457
<Rebecca92> ?
<cristian_c> Rebecca92, ehm, siamo in #ubuntu-it
<Rebecca92> cristian_c, e il problema è su ubuntu :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Rebecca92, può essere quello che vuoi, ma per queste cose c'è -chat
<pappagallo> qual è il log di questo canale? ho aperto tutti i log del 26 marzo di ubuntu-it sia .txt che .html ma non trovo il mio nome con cerca
<cristian_c> pappagallo, il nick è pappagallo?
<pappagallo> sì
<cristian_c> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<giorgiobg68> qualcuno può aiutarmi? wubi mi sta facendo impazzire :(
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, semplicemente, non utilizzare wubi
<mnemonik> cristian_c, ho seguito le istruzioni della guida. Grazie mille :-)
<cristian_c> mnemonik, ok
<cristian_c> pappagallo, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/26/%23ubuntu-it.html
<giorgiobg68> ok cristian, e allora come faccio ad installare ubuntu senza wubi? premetto, ho un netbook acer prestatomi gentilmente da un amico...nel mio vecchio notebook l'ho scaricato e lanciato e ha fatto tutto da solo, ma stavolta mi sono bloccato perChé non è un .exe ma un .iso...
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, stai pensando a ubuntu come a un programma
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, pensalo come un supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, quindi ti serve o un dvd o una usb
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, ma poi, se si tratta di un netbook, forse ubuntu non va bene
<giorgiobg68> speravo di lanciarlo direttamente...ok lo farò domani, ho scaricato la versione apposita per netbook come da ricerca
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, non conosco versioni apposite per netbook
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, forse ti conviene scaricare xubuntu o lubuntu
<giorgiobg68> ok allora proverò domani, avevo letto di xubuntu o lubuntu...grazie mille cristian, gentilissimo :)
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, per lanciarlo solamente, ti basta avviarlo in modalità live
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<giorgiobg68> ma porca miseria, sulla tendina di scelta di wubi, invece che ubuntu ho selezionato kubuntu ed è partito ad installare...spero vada una volta installato, vi farò sapere! :)
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, ti conviene fare una partizione
<cristian_c> dedicata
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, wubi presenta tutta una serie di problemi
<cristian_c> ti conviene disinstallarlo
<giorgiobg68> già fatto, come nel vecchio notebook l'ho installato in D: :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, hai installato wubi anche su un altro pc?
<giorgiobg68> no
<cristian_c> ?
<giorgiobg68> ti spiego, nel vecchio notebook l'ho semplicemente scaricato, una volta lanciato me l'ha messo direttamente in D: e una volta riavviato, è entrato direttamente nel bios chiedendomi se volevo avviare con winzozz o con ubuntu...ovviamente ho scelto ubuntu, da li non ho più lanciato winzozz tranne molto raramente.
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, secondo me, hai utilizzato wubi pure lì
<giorgiobg68> boh io sto wubi non lo ricordo...ma fai conto che parlo del 2011, avevo la versione 10.04.
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, beh, il file .iso non si lancia
<cristian_c> ergo
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, comunque, basta che controlli le partizioni con gparted e avrai la risposta
<giorgiobg68> non esisteva un file direttamente in .exe 4 anni fa? perché ti ripeto, non ricordo assolutamente sto wubi...può darsi che la mia memoria latiti, anzi non lo escludo ;)
<giorgiobg68> comunque tra 10 minuti scarsi l'installazione sarà terminata...ti farò sapere :)
<giorgiobg68> spero di non dover più usare winzozz...dopo 2 ore sono già stanco :D
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, exe è solo e soltanto wubi
<cristian_c> nient'altro
<giorgiobg68> allora avrò fatto così sicuramente, so solo che in 20 minuti entrai nel mondo ubuntu...e non l'ho più abbandonato :)
<cristian_c> giorgiobg68, ti consiglio di installare seriamente ubuntu in una partizione dedicata
<cristian_c> previo test in live
<giorgiobg68> permission denied, domani con calma ci ragiono...notte e grazie :)
<cristian_c> lol
<pappagallo> buonanotte e grazie per l'aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-27
<Samsung__> ciao c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Samsung__> :(
<Samsung__> :(
<SAMSUNG_> hei hei
<SAMSUNG_> uuff
<untubuk> hi
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<bip> Hello!
<PeppeSR> buongiorno
<PeppeSR> ho un odioso problema lunbuntu- firefox
<PeppeSR> mi crasha fisso senza motivo
<glpiana> PeppeSR, rinomina la directory .mozilla presente nella tua home e riavvia firefox. vedi se il problema persiste
<PeppeSR> si risolve per qualche tempo
<PeppeSR> poi riparte
<PeppeSR> già fatta grazie a voi quella prova
<glpiana> PeppeSR, che esetnsioni di firefox utilizzi?
<PeppeSR> nessuna penso
<PeppeSR> non ho installato nulla se non ricordo male
<PeppeSR> come lo vedo?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, dalle preferenze di firefox
<PeppeSR> applicazioni?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, no, non preferenze, componenti aggiuntivi
<PeppeSR> ubuntu firefox modifications
<PeppeSR> solo questo c'è
<glpiana> PeppeSR, la prossima volta che va in crash, avvialo da terminale così vediamo l'errore che da
<PeppeSR> ok grazie! ti aggiorno
<vlt> Ciao. Ho installato "cryptsetup" ma /sbin/cryptsetup non c'e nel initrd.img. Neanche dopo mkinitramfs. Perche?
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, continuo a non riuscire ad installare aggiornamenti sul mio 14.04 con messaggio di cartella /boot troppo piena, provo a fare sudo apt-get clean ma non succede niente, mi aiutate a risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> lusuhard, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/10688805/
<glpiana> lusuhard, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic inux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<lusuhard> glpiana ok fatto e per correggere in modo tale che non si ripresenti più?
<glpiana> lusuhard, in primo luogo evita di mettere /boot separata dal sistema. in secondo luogo ogni volta che ti aggiorna il kernel, levane qualcuno di quelli precedenti
<glpiana> lusuhard, ridai dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<lusuhard> glpiana sinceramente non so come ho fatto a mettere /boot separata, è nel fs ma sinceramente l'installazione ha fatto tutto da sola, posso correggere la cosa o me la devo tenere così com'è?
<lusuhard> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/10688861/
<glpiana> lusuhard, uname -a
<lusuhard> starlord@milano:~$ uname -a Linux milano 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lusuhard> glpiana starlord@milano:~$ uname -a Linux milano 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> lusuhard, al riavvio dovrebbe caricare il kernel 3.13.46. riavvia e vedi se va. se funziona puoi levare 45 e 44
<lusuhard> glpiana ok grazie
<Bash90> Buongiorno a tutti
<Bash90> potreste darmi supporto sul cubo?
<greenrabbit> !chat | Bash90
<ubot-it> Bash90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Bash90, no davvero. a smanettare con compiz rischi solo di rendere instabile o inusabile il sistema
<glpiana> !compizreset | Bash90
<ubot-it> Bash90: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<epsi> ciao a tutti
<NikiPaddy> Salve ragazzi
<NikiPaddy> Ho installato Ubuntu 10.14 e non riesco a fare due cosine
<NikiPaddy> La prima è che non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, nome del pc
<NikiPaddy> Hp pavilion dv6
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso?
<NikiPaddy> ok aspetta un secondo perchè lo devo controllare come si chiama di preciso
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, quali metodi hai utilizzato?
<NikiPaddy> Ho usato Indicator Brightness e non funziona, poi ho provato anche xbacklight  e neppure ha funzionato
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, quindi né da applet, né da tastiera?
<NikiPaddy> Applet non saprei cosa è...da tastiera non funziona perchè i comandi sono su f2 e f3 e non funzionano
<cristian_c> fn+f2
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, allora, prova a guardare il modello pc
<NikiPaddy> ho provato anche questo ulteriore modo con fn ma non va neppure
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, non è un ulteriore modo
<NikiPaddy> cmq dove dovrei vedere per sapere il modello che ho?...non riesco a trovarlo
<cristian_c> è l'UNICO modo con la tastiera
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, quando ha fatto, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | NikiPaddy
<ubot-it> NikiPaddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NikiPaddy> HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC (LZ458EA#ABZ)
<NikiPaddy> dovrebbe essere questo il nome del pc giusto?
<NikiPaddy> scusa, sono nuovo con ubuntu e non ci capisco grandi cose :(
<cristian_c> NikiPaddy, allora, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> che la ricerca non aiuta
<NikiPaddy> Scusa la domanda ma cosa è pastebin?
<NikiPaddy> cosa vuoi dire che la ricerca non aiuta?
<cristian_c> !paste | NikiPaddy
<ubot-it> NikiPaddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> NikiPaddy, provato acpi_backlight=vendor   ,come parametro kernel?
<pinguy> buonasera qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per linux pinguy osx 14
<krabador> !chat | PingUI
<ubot-it> PingUI: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | pinguy
<ubot-it> pinguy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> PingUI, sorry
<NikiPaddy> Scusa kabador ma come si fa a fare ciò che dici?
<krabador> NikiPaddy,hai questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   schermata, tipo, in avvio ?
<NikiPaddy> no a me la schermata di avvio non è così...la mia schermata di avvio mi dice di entrare in ubuntu o window 7 perchè ho la partizione
<krabador> era dimostrativa l'immagine
<krabador> quindi hai quella schermata
<krabador> in quella schermata, in corrispondenza della linea per entrare in ubuntu, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<krabador> avrai una serie di linee, in una di esse hai le parole "quiet splash" esattamente a fianco della seconda, scrivi acpi_backlight=vendor    (attento a non sgbagliare)
<krabador> premi poi f10
<NikiPaddy> e così dovrebbe aggiustarsi?
<NikiPaddy> cioè f10 diventa il tasto per regolare la luminosità?
<krabador> NikiPaddy, in quel modo, inserisci un parametro del kernel a riguardo della gestione di un'aspetto che riguarda la luminosità
<krabador> f10 fa partire il sistema, una volta fatta questa modifica
<krabador> che NON È permanente
<krabador> ma vale solo per la sessione che ti appresti ad abbiare
<krabador> *avviare
<joerack> Ciao c'è qualcuno
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | joerack
<ubot-it> joerack: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<joerack> Ciao, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe a connettermi alla mia AP con ubuntu server?
<krabador> NikiPaddy, bene, allora puoi inserire quella linea in maniera pernamente
<krabador> NikiPaddy, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> NikiPaddy, inserisci quella linea, sempre a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> NikiPaddy, sudo update-grub
<NikiPaddy> sisi ho fatto tutto e ho riavviato il pc giusto?
<NikiPaddy> al riavvio ho provato i tasti di luminosità ed ho visto che funziona
<krabador> NikiPaddy, come ti ho appena segnalato, avrà questa modifica in maniera permanente, risolvendo quindi il problema
<NikiPaddy> grazie mille
<krabador> NikiPaddy, modificare il file di testo
<krabador> NikiPaddy, senza sudo update-grub
<krabador> non ha effetti
<joerack> Non riesco a collegarmi al mio essid con ubuntu server, aiutino?
<NikiPaddy> sisi ho fatto così infatti perchè ho letto che si faceva così...ora la luminosità si modifica a quanto pare
<NikiPaddy> kabador ti volevo chiedere solo un'altra cosa
<NikiPaddy> io ho messo la versione 14.10 di ubuntu, la 14.04 LTS non è migliore o per lo meno posso ritornare alla versione LTS?
<cristian_c> joerack, access point?
<krabador> NikiPaddy, allora, la 14.10 è piu' aggiornata
<krabador> ma è supportata meno tempo
<krabador> perchè è una versione intermedia,. e le versioni intermedie sono mirate a far usare all'utente le ultime versioni del software
<cristian_c> joerack, collegato via ethernet?
<krabador> invitanto quindi ad aggiornare
<krabador> NikiPaddy, ogni volta che ne esce una
<krabador> NikiPaddy, questo non vuole asolutamente dire che sono peggiori o meno sicure
<krabador> NikiPaddy, anzi, si usufruisce del piu' aggiornato supporto hardware, che per la lts è molto piu' a rilento
<krabador> NikiPaddy, in quanto la lts è mirata a fornire il sistema il piu' sicuro e stabile possibile, nell'arcata degli anni di supporto
<krabador> NikiPaddy, ma non aggiornato , in senso stretto, per quanto riguarda il parco software, che rimane vincolato all'uscita
<joerack> cristian_c: Ho solamente il wifi
<cristian_c> su un server?
<cristian_c> O.o
<joerack> si...
<joerack> volevo provare ad usare ubuntu server come Nas
<cristian_c> joerack, diciamo che la connessione da riga di comando via cavo
<cristian_c> è più semplice
<cristian_c> che tipo di connessione wifi stai usando?
<joerack> è un gateway che ha l'entrata ethernet per collegarsi al Dsl e in uscita, solo wifi
<joerack> insomma, o wifi o mi attacco
<cristian_c> joerack, che cpu ha il server?
<joerack> ma cosa cambia -.- è un atom 270
<cristian_c> joerack, wpa, wep o wpa2?
<cristian_c> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<joerack> wpa2
<cristian_c> joerack, secondo link
<joerack> cristian_c: mi dice Wrror for wireless request Set encode
<joerack> quando cerco di dargli la password
<cristian_c> joerack, appunto ti avevo detto che la connessione wifi da riga di comando non è delle più banali
<cristian_c> in presenza di chiave di cifratura wpa
<cristian_c> joerack, ma di quale server parli?
<joerack> ahhh ho capito
<joerack> devo installare wpa supplicant
<joerack> beh gli tolgo la password e lo installo no
<yassir> buona sera
<yassir> buona sera
<yassir> no ce nessun?
<krabador> yassir, buonasera
<krabador> potresti anche fare una domanda
<krabador> non succede niente
<yassir> grazie
<krabador> qui dentro vige questa regola
<krabador> !qualcuno | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<yassir> sto provando con xbuntu.  con programma live linux.
<yassir> e mi rimane la schermata nera con codice
<yassir> no riesco di installare
<yassir> msvcr100.dll non e stato trovato
<krabador> .dll non riguarda linux
<krabador> yassir, hai fatto correttamente il supporto di installazione?
<yassir> si
<krabador> yassir, hai controllato che la iso scaricata non sia corrotta?
<krabador> cose del genere
<yassir> a pena stno in primo passo
<krabador> in piu', sei sicuro che non stai cercando di mandare una iso 64bit in un pc a 32?
<yassir> scaricato da sito ufficiale
<krabador> !md5 | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<yassir> penso
<krabador> yassir, susu, fornisci informazioni
<krabador> cpu, iso scaricata
<krabador> ram
<krabador> scheda video
<yassir> ram 512
<yassir> memoria video 24
<yassir> nvidia 7300 le
<yassir> amd sempron processor 3200+
<yassir> va bene questo?
<krabador> susu, ti manca un'altra informazione
<yassir> quale?
<cristian_c> iso scaricata
<yassir> 64
<yassir> no lo so si il mio pc 64 0 32?
<krabador> in piu' chiarire "memoria video 24"
<krabador> che non significa nulla
<yassir> sbagliato
<yassir> nvidia geoforce 7300 le
<krabador> sempron 3200+ è 64bit
<yassir> e un 64?
<krabador> in piu' chiarire "memoria video 24"
<krabador> che non significa nulla
<yassir> krabador: lo vista scrita in virtual box
<krabador> yassir, ma tu stai cercando di installare in virtualbox?
<yassir> si
<yassir> con chiavetta
<krabador> yassir, qui si da supporto solo ad installazioni reali
<yassir> ho visto un video cosi
<yassir> ok
<yassir> voglio installare reale
<krabador> cio' che riguarda virtualbox, riguarda virtualbox, non ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu
<yassir> ma no funziona con dvd
<krabador> yassir, come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<krabador> torniamo alle domande di prima
<yassir> iso
<yassir> power iso
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> !iso | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questo per masterizzare la iso
<krabador> !installazione | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yassir> un po complicato . e piu facile con la chiavetta?
<krabador> yassir, è elementare, caricare il programma giusto ,e masterizzare la iso
<krabador> yassir, la pendrive devi farla comunque con un softrware
<krabador> !usbwin | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> vedi tu
<krabador> piu' è vecchio il pc, piu' ci sono possibilità che la pendrive non vada
<krabador> oltre tutta una serie di compatibilità variabili da bios a bios, scheda a scheda
<yassir> ok. adesso provo queste passi
<yassir> 404: Page not found.
<krabador> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> yassir, se ti sei connesso qui da firefox, c'è un piccolo problema nello script caricato dal sito internet ubuntu per entrare qui , con questi link
<MaddoScientisto> salve a tutti, sono venuto qui perché sto facendo operazioni "delicate" e ho paura di sbagliare e combinare disastri che avrei potuto evitare.   Ora spiego meglio
<krabador> MaddoScientisto, se devi fare operaizioni delicate senza la giusta esperienza, forse è il caso di rivolgerti a personale specializzato
<MaddoScientisto> non tanto delicate
<MaddoScientisto> alla peggio perdo dei dati ma vabbè
<MaddoScientisto> allora ho un serverino debian che ho praticamente distrutto con aggiornamenti malriusciti, volevo mettere ubuntu server mantenendo però, possibilmente, certi dati
<MaddoScientisto> installai questo serve anni fa e non ricordo più molto bene come ho fatto, so solo che c'è un raid e un lvm
<krabador> MaddoScientisto, fa un backup dei dati con un cd/pendrive live
<krabador> reintsalla da capo
<MaddoScientisto> ho già fatto backup dei dati importanti
<krabador> amen.
<MaddoScientisto> ridimensionare questo lvm sarebbe difficile?
<MaddoScientisto> se è troppo complicato allora si, formatto tutto e via
<krabador> MaddoScientisto, gestire lvm è discretamente complicato
<krabador> MaddoScientisto, fai molto prima a reintsallare
<MaddoScientisto> ho capito
<MaddoScientisto> in fase di installazione di ubuntu c'è verso di recuperarlo pari pari?
<MaddoScientisto> oppure l'installer non lo permette?
<cristian_c> MaddoScientisto, scusa , ma se hai fatto il backup
<cristian_c> non fai prima a rifare la tabella?
<cristian_c> rimuovendo tutta una serie di problemi
<MaddoScientisto> ho fatto il backup di alcuni dati critici, non posso fare il backup di tutto perché è oltre 1 TB di roba, POTREI eliminare tutto però preferirei tenerli
<MaddoScientisto> comunque ringrazio lo stesso, devo scappare ora purtroppo, scusate
<Niccolinifr> Salve questa sera ho provato xubuntu sul mio eee pc 1011x purtroppo però ho notato fin da subito che il touchpad non funzionava, è possibile risolvere il problema?
<krabador> Niccolinifr, ti conviene lubuntu , per netbook
<Niccolinifr> avevo letto che era più leggero lubunto però come interfaccia mi piaceva di più xubuntu
<Niccolinifr> sai mica se anche su lubuntu persiste il problema del touchpad?
<yassir> salve
<Niccolinifr> Salve!
<yassir> sto provando tanti volte di installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc ma no riesco
<fabio_cc> !ciao | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> yassir, caratteristiche pc?
<krabador> yassir, se hai fatto bene la iso, come detto prima
<yassir> ho fatto con usb e dvd ma niente
<yassir> ok.
<krabador> yassir, prima parlavi di lubuntu
<krabador> yassir, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<yassir> hp amd sempron 64
<krabador> hai, come ti è stato segnalato
<krabador> controllato md5 della iso scaricata?
<krabador> ma dai importanza a quello che ti si dice qui dentro?
<yassir> come faccio?
<krabador> !md5 | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<yassir> questa guida no ho capita
<yassir> avete un iso pronto modificato?
<yassir> il problema chi pc no vede usb o cd
<krabador> yassir, se il pc non vede ne' usb ne' cd
<yassir> da boot no
<krabador> forse è il caso di prendere in considerazione di sbarazzartene?
<Carlin0> o provare a cambiare le impostazioni de bios
<cristian_c> Niccolinifr, ti conviene provare in modalità live
<yassir> modalita live esce errore
<krabador> yassir, non era per te
<yassir> scusa
<Niccolinifr> in che senso?scusa ma non sono molto pratico
<krabador> yassir, ti sei assicurato di aver impostato in boot, dvd o pendrive, dopo ovviamente esseri assicurato di aver masterizzato correttamente il dvd, o aver fatto correttamente la pendrive?
<krabador> Niccolinifr, fa partire la pendrive selezione "prova xubuntu senza installare" ,e  vedi se hai lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> ma se live da errore vuol anche dire che cmq boota
<Niccolinifr> ok
<Niccolinifr> allora adesso provo
<Niccolinifr> intanto grazie !
<yassir> krabador.  impostato in boot : no ho passeword.
<yassir> usb le ho fatto con live linux
<yassir> penso chi vabene
<krabador> yassir, il pc è tuo?
<yassir> si
<krabador> e perchè "no ho passeword." ?
<yassir> questa una foto di uno di errore
<yassir> http://up.maroc.us/uploads/14274903441.jpg
<yassir> il pc da 2004 ho comprato gia usato. no vado mai a cambiare bios
<krabador> yassir, stai ancora confondendo virtualbox
<krabador> con l'intsallazione
<krabador> qui non si fa supporto a virtualbox
<krabador> ti è stato serenamente e chiaramente detto prima
<yassir> esi. ma io no so come installare
<yassir> clico su chiavetta viene questo
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Niccolinifr> Salve allora ho seguito le vostre istruzioni e cliccando sulla versione di prova il touchpad funziona correttamente
<krabador> yassir, prima ti è stato detto chiaramente, hai detto di aver capito, ma ancora litighi con virtualbox, se continui cosi', le difficoltà non sono solo le tue
<krabador> ma anche in canale , per cercare di aiutarti
<yassir> krabador: quello virtualbox , no so come viene. io clico su la chiavetta  lo trovo. voglio installare ubuntu, non virtualbox
<krabador> spegni il pc, imposta usb come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> e segui la guida per l'installazione
<krabador> !installazione | yassir
<ubot-it> yassir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yassir> imposta usb come prima periferica di boot : no si vede usb
<yassir> no lo trovo
<krabador> yassir, sempre come ti ho detto prima, in pc, vecchi, il boot usb, puo' non andare
<krabador> e che sarebbe appunto stato consigliato il dvd
<yassir> no nla lege
<krabador> perchè impostato come boot, se masterizzato correttamente , sarebbe sicuramente funzoionato
<yassir> aspetta faccio una foto
<krabador> yassir, scusami, non sei italiano?
<yassir> no
<yassir> problema?ahahah
<krabador> yassir, ci sono canali ubuntu in altre lingue, in cui puoi esprimerti senza problemi
<yassir> grazie
<krabador> per questo chiedo, in modo che potrà essere piu' facile per te esporre problemi
<yassir> no immagino mai sentire questo anche in internet
<yassir> povera italia
<yassir> ciaoooo
<krabador> yassir, digita /list
<krabador> e ti appare tutta la lista
<krabador> dei canali
<Gugh> Salve ho bisogno di aiuto qualcuno on?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Gugh
<ubot-it> Gugh: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gugh> come creo l'avvio da usb?
<cristian_c> Gugh, da quale os stai scrivendo?
<Gugh> windows
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Gugh
<ubot-it> Gugh: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Gugh> ok riuscito grazie :) spero di riuscire a imparare a usare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gugh, hai scaricato il programma, intendi?
<Gugh> sisi sto finendo di caricarlo su usb e poi inizio a provare
<cristian_c> Gugh, ovviamente , leggendo prima la guida che il bot ti ha linkato
<ghgu> cristian_c riuscito a installare ubuntu su usb, riavvio pc ma non mi da opzioni di modica bios... dovrei aggiornare bios corretto?
<cristian_c> ghgu, su usb o da usb?
<ghgu> non riesco a far avvisare il pc usado come primo boot il removable dev. poiché all'avvio del computer carica immediatamente windows
<ghgu> avviare*
<cristian_c> ghgu, su quale pc?
<ghgu> sul mio, il mio intento era lasciare windows come os primario e imparare linux avviandolo da usb
<cristian_c> non ci siamp
<cristian_c> *siamo
<cristian_c> su quale modello di pc
<cristian_c> ?
<ghgu> é un Asus ultrabook con i3
<cristian_c> ghgu, puoi essere un po' più preciso?
<ghgu> non riesco a rintracciare il modello
<ghgu> Asus s200
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ghgu, se puoi , posta qualche schermata del bios uefi
<cristian_c> altrimenti, controlla la documentazione relativa al tuo modello
<cristian_c> nello specifico, il manuale del laptop
<ghgu> uefi cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !uefi | ghgu
<ubot-it> ghgu: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ghgu> provo a riavviare :)
<ghgu> in realta ho trovato un modalità di avvio dalle impostazioni. ora le tento tutte e due
<Ghgu> Nessuno delle due funziona 😡😡😡
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ghgu, se puoi , posta qualche schermata del bios uefi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> altrimenti, controlla la documentazione relativa al tuo modello
<Ghgu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZpwIetQQxuDsZnNIEvRa https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3HsuCDAQTwOm4J0O45kl https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Abc9rvRQ6CqVCGCO0Gjg
<Ghgu> boot1 creato io
<Ghgu> idee Cristian?
<cristian_c> Ghgu, allora la prima foto è troppo grande
<cristian_c> Ghgu, la seconda si vede bene
<cristian_c> Ghgu, disattiva il fastboot
<cristian_c> Ghgu, in boot option 1 si tratta della tua usb?
<Ghgu> Si ma uefi non dava opzioni di usb e l'ho creato io
<cristian_c> Ghgu, esattamente, l'hai selezionato da una lista?
<Ghgu> no
<Ghgu> nom c'era nella lista
<cristian_c> Ghgu, hai digitato il nome sulla tastiera?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Ghgu> il nome si, poi dava delle opzioni per il percorso è ho scelto usb l'unica che cera
<cristian_c> Ghgu, fammi capire: cos'hai digitato nella tastiera, esattamente?
<Ghgu> uefi mi obbligava a rinominare il boot come nome boot ho scritto USB
<cristian_c> Ghgu, era scritto solo ufd 2.0 silicon....
<cristian_c> ?
<Ghgu> Si esatto
<cristian_c> Ghgu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/252744/asus-x202e-vivobook-dual-boot-how-to-get-around-uefi-and-have-win8-ubuntu
<Ghgu> provo grazie
<cristian_c> Ghgu, a mio avviso, la soluzione ideale
<cristian_c> Ghgu, è quella dell'avvio da dvd
<Ghgu> non ho l'hardware
<cristian_c> Ghgu, attiva csm
<cristian_c> Ghgu, e non dimenticarti di disattivare fastboot
<Ghgu> ok
<Ghgu> devo attivare anche pxe oprom?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> quello non c'entra
<cristian_c> quello è per il boot da remoto, o da lan
<Ghgu> vediamo se parte
<krabador> pxe lascia perdere
<Ghgu> Arrivo subito faccio la foto ai nuovi boot
<Ghgu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gRqjlR7TJWIfFvhrgB9g
<Ghgu> si e aggiunto un atheros boot agent
<Ghgu> RIUSCITO 😍😍
<Ghgu> grazieeee si sta avviando
<cristian_c> Ghgu, una volta fatto il boot
<cristian_c> Ghgu, quando farai partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> Ghgu, installa il grub nella partizione efi
<Ghgu> cosa sarebbe scusa? Sono un noob 😔
<cristian_c> !gparted | Ghgu
<ubot-it> Ghgu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> Ghgu, leggi anche la guida all'installazione e la guida a uefi
<cristian_c> !installazione | Ghgu
<ubot-it> Ghgu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Ghgu, quindi la procedura su hard disk, merita una lettura
<cristian_c> Ghgu, poi se invece vuoi utilizzare ubuntu in modalità live, non necessita di installazione su hard disk
<Ghgu> puntavo alla live
<krabador> allora, la fai partire, e buon divertimento
<Ghgu> quindi devo saltare tutta l'installazione corretto?
<cristian_c> Ghgu, quella si riferisce per un'installazione permanente
<cristian_c> su hard disk
<cristian_c> Ghgu, mentre in live, il sistema sta tutto sulla usb
<krabador> Ghgu, quando fai partire la pendrive
<krabador> mettiti a premere subito un tasto
<krabador> un tasto freccia
<Ghgu> ok riuscito :)
<krabador> in quanto hai https://www.google.it/search?q=ubuntu+live+boot&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=934&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=QewVVYeCEo6vaau4gfgJ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgdii=_&imgrc=CCPIXZok3GCHOM%253A%3BXowuJEBZeWdIlM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.stack.imgur.com%252FGtEi5.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Faskubuntu.com%252Fquestions%252F162075%252Fmy-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it%3B640%3B480
<krabador> http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> come schermata di boot
<krabador> se premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> puoi scegliere la lingua
<krabador> con f2
<krabador> e la prima voce del menu che appare, che è "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Ghgu> Voi usate anche i kit per la versione live??
<krabador> "i kit" ?
<Ghgu> per proteggere i vostri dati criptare ecc?
<cristian_c> Ghgu, la versione live non è altro che la modalità di caricamento di ubuntu da usb
<krabador> Ghgu, scusami, cosa vuoi ottenere da una live?
<cristian_c> non cambia sostanzialmente con quella installata su disco fisso
<krabador> Ghgu, se hai intenzione di usare una live come un sistema operativo completo, "per fare il furbo" allora è un conto
<krabador> se hai intenzione di provare il sistema è un altro
<Ghgu> in realtà voglio imparare a usarlo bene ho letto diversi articoli e mi ha interessato la navigazione in sicurezza
<krabador> la live di base carica strumenti standard, di sistema, determinati utilizzi ne vorrebbero già aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> che vuol dire installare software
<krabador> Ghgu, allora non ti interessa usarlo bene, ma solo navigare in anonimato, susu, ammettilo
<Ghgu> anche!
<krabador> non è corretto da parte tua mentire
<krabador> su , non ci offendiamo
<Ghgu> Non ho mentito, fa parte del "usarlo bene"
<krabador> allora , usarlo bene , è parente ad un installazione completa
<Ghgu> 😀
<krabador> non ad una live
<Ghgu> mi sono basato su quello che ho letto
<krabador> Ghgu, e ti posso chiedere cosa hai letto?
<krabador> non vorrei ti sia fatto una idea "eccessiva" della sessione live
<Ghgu> che la versione live usata con delle app aggiunte rilascia meno tracce
<krabador> Ghgu, cerca di leggere meno gossip , e piu' documentazione tecnica
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-28
<Ghgu> :) va beh comunque mi ha interessato parecchio quindi ho deciso di testare
<krabador> tra l'altro , quello di cui stai parlando, che hai voglia di testare, non è frutto di punta e clicca, spicciolo, ma di conoscenze tecniche di un certo rilievo
<krabador> spero ti sia chiaro questo
<krabador> visto che sei all'inizio
<Ghgu> ma come os e veloce ?
<Ghgu> certo krabador ;)
<krabador> ecco, questo è il tipico aspetto a cui non si puo' rispondere, se non con una prova diretta da parte dell'interessato
<krabador> devi essere tu a giudicarlo
<krabador> in base all'esigenza
<krabador> ed al contesto operativo
<Ghgu> comunque ho preso diversi libri tecnici in biblioteca piano piano imparerò 😀
<krabador> buona lettura allora
<Ghgu> se avete qualche lettura da suggerire sono ben accette :)
<krabador> e benvenuto nella comunità di ubuntu-it
<krabador> !wiki | Ghgu
<ubot-it> Ghgu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | Ghgu
<ubot-it> Ghgu: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Ghgu> 😀
<krabador> Ghgu, puoi servirti anche di quella internazionale
<krabador> cosi' come del wiki
<krabador> eccetera
<Ghgu> Ti ringrazio :)
<Ghgu> ora vi lascio Che sono in piedi dalle 5 , buona notte grazie a tutti per l'aiuto immenso
<krabador> Ghgu, di niente figurati
<krabador> Ghgu, per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure quoi
<krabador> *qui
<Ghgu> grazie mille per la disponibilità :)
<akis24> giorno
<MaddoScientisto> buon mattino, spero ci sia qualcuno così presto di sabato
<MaddoScientisto> sto installando ubuntu server, l'ho già fatto altre volte però mi farebbero comodo un paio di chiarimenti sul partizionamento
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<MaddoScientisto> si si però ho una cosa specifica
<akis24> MaddoScientisto: se la esponi magari ..
<MaddoScientisto> si un minuto scusa, stavo pensando come esporla
<MaddoScientisto> c'è gente che mi interrompe non riesco a concentrarmi un minuto
<MaddoScientisto> allora, sto tentando di installare su un raid a 4 dischi (quindi idealmente un raid 5). stavo preparando le partizioni del primo disco quando mi è saltato fuori questo "biosgrub" nella partizione automatica.  Non mi era mai successo però ora ho letto di che cosa si tratta. Come funziona però rispetto al raid? ho bisogno lo stesso di una  partizione
<MaddoScientisto>  /boot ? devo replicare questo biosgrub su tutti i dischi? e il /boot?
<akis24> MaddoScientisto: mai usato raid aspetta se qualcuno legge è sa risponderti
<MaddoScientisto> riguardo al biosgrub sai qualcosa?
<MaddoScientisto> nello specifico se ho bisogno del /boot
<MaddoScientisto> a logica direi di si ma vorrei essere sicuro
<akis24> MaddoScientisto: hai provato a dare un occhiata qui ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<MaddoScientisto> no ma sembra spiegare cose che già so
<MaddoScientisto> in quella guida fanno un raid 1
<akis24> MaddoScientisto: hai bios uefi ?
<MaddoScientisto> no
<MaddoScientisto> è un hp proliant microserver però sembra abbia il bios classico
<MaddoScientisto> assurdo, ora non salta più fuori il biosgrub
<MaddoScientisto> ho fatto una partizione da 500 MB (probabilmente eccessiva) /boot e poi messo il rimanente automatico
<MaddoScientisto> ah googlando ho trovato una risposta: se i dischi sono più grandi di 2TB devo usare GTP e quindi mi serve la partizione grub_bios. direi meglio predisporlo così
<MaddoScientisto> *gpt
<ciro> buon giorno
<ciro> devo installare ubuntu su pendrive da 4gb, ci sono degli accorgimenti per far si che questa penna sia leggibile sia da sistemi 32  che da 64 bit? grazie x avermi  letto
<akis24> ciro: ovviamente la live dovra' essere a 32 bit
<ciro> e la posso mettere su penna  anche se il pc dove sto operando è 64 bit? giusto?
<MaddoScientisto> si, ho fatto diverse live e funziona così
<akis24> ciro:  si esatto
<MaddoScientisto> anzi, a volte ho fatto anche vere e proprie installazioni su chiavetta
<ciro> Perfetto allora continuo a seguire la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<MaddoScientisto> però se installi invece che fare una semplice live non mettere la partizione swap sulla chiavetta perché a lungo andare si va a rovinare
<ciro> anche perchè su tutti i pc già esiste una ram sufficiente ;)
<ciro> giusto?
<akis24> ciro: creati la live a 32 bit e sei a posto visto che ti interessa avviarla su piu' pc  magari una che richieda meno risorse se pensi di usarla anche su vecchi pc
<ciro> che live consigli?
<MaddoScientisto> ubuntu?
<akis24> ciro: puoi mettere lubuntu che è la piu' leggera o xubuntu
<akis24> per il resto se servono altre info entrate su ubuntu-it-chat  .. questo è il canale di supporto
<ciro> la differenza tra le due?
<akis24> ciro: hai letto che ho scritto ?
<akis24> !chat | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciro> non avevo letto scusa, vado nell'altro canale
<MaddoScientisto> qui ho una domanda sempre riguardante il partizionamento: è possibile avere più mount points su una singola partizione? posso avere sia /home che  /var sulla stessa partizione?
<MaddoScientisto> in fase di installazione intendo
<Ishu> Buongiorno, mi ripeto con la richiesta di aiuto. sono riuscito nell'installazione di ubuntu-studio. però ora non mi funziona l'audio. se entro nella schermata delle impostazioni di pulse audio non posso selezionare l'opzione del menù a tendina .
<Ishu> esattamente il menù si anima da solo in un indecisione tra l'opzione cuffie o autoparlanti.
<sergios> salve a tutti! su ubuntu 14.04 nautilus non mi permette di visualizzare il riquadro laterale con l'albero delle directory ma solo con le risorse disponibili. nel menu "visualizza" ho solo la possibilità di attivare o disattivare il riquadro laterale come faccio a visualizzare l'abero? http://pasteboard.co/28Ia5zoz.png
<akis24> sergios: hai provato a guardare dalle preferenze se è possibile impostare la visualizzazione ad " albero " ?
<sergios> dal menu"modifica/preferenze/visualizzazione" c'e una spunta "esplora le cartelle in un albero" http://pbrd.co/1NmIeP7 ma il risultato non è per niente quello che cerco! http://pbrd.co/1NmIUEd
<sergios> si akis24, come ho appena scricco, ho spulciato bene nel menu ma non lo trovo!
<ciro> a presto, buon proseguio!
<ciro> akis24: grazie per l'aiuto
<akis24> sergios: da quello che si vede  non capisco ...  ma sembra a posto
<akis24> ciro:  di nulla
<Ishu> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao Ishu
<Ishu> sono riuscito nell'installazione di ubuntu-studio ma ora non funziona più l'audio
<akis24> Ishu: hai controllato da alsamixer le impostazioni ?
<Ishu> akis24
<Ishu>  si ho controllato ma il menu a tendina delle impostazioni è animato. sceglie costantemente cuffie o autoparlanti
<sergios> akis24 io vorrei la visualizzazione ad albero nel riquadro laterale di nautilus, come esempio su lubuntu http://pbrd.co/1MflR11 http://pbrd.co/1NmLhqK
<Ishu> akis24
<Ishu> : seremo aspetto. finisci con sergios. rimango qui
<Ishu> *sereno
<akis24> sergios: con le dovute differenze ma quella vista è proprio quella ad albero se ti riferisci al pannello laterale ..  http://prntscr.com/6mcfd9
<akis24> Ishu: posta il risultato di  cat /proc/asound/cards  dal terminale e mettilo su paste
<akis24> !paste | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sergios> grazie Ishu, akis24 io vorrei la visualizzazione ad albero nel riquadro laterale di nautilus per poter estendere le sottocartelle (cliccando sui triangolini) come qui ho in lubuntu http://pbrd.co/1MflR11
<ExPBoy> sergios, lubuntu è esteticamente diverso da ubuntu
<akis24> sergios: sono due differenti file manager
<Ishu> akis24 mi scollego da questo picci e rientro tra qualche minuto dal linux con il problema della scheda audio.
<akis24> fai pure Ishu
<sergios> akis24 certo! ma oltre alle differenze grafiche ExPBoy no
<ExPBoy> sergios, sono due file manager diversi
<sergios> (akis24, ExPBoy scusate mi è partito invio mentre scrivevo il messaggio precedente) ...non c'è la visualizzazione ad albero sul riquadro laterale di nautilus ma solo visualizzazione per risorse
<sergios> cero lo so che sono due file manager differenti, mi chiedevo infatti se c'era questa possibilità anche su nautius
<akis24> sergios:  che versione di gnome hai ?
<sergios> akis24 non so, come faccio a capirlo? ho installato ubuntu 14.04
<lele67> Salve
<akis24> sergios:  gnome-shell --version     dal terminale  e vedi che risponde
<lele67> faccio copia incolla?
<akis24> se si tratta di una o due righe si lele67
<lele67> ok
<lele67> stessa cosa mi dice comando non trovato
<lele67> secondo me questo portatile è l'aborto dell'asus
<akis24> lele67: non era riferito a te il comando ...
<lele67> ho ubuntu 14.04 anche su un netbook della samsung e va na meraviglia
<akis24> lele67: vediamo prova a dare sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | lele67
<ubot-it> lele67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lele67> scusa akis ma mi stai parlando arabo perdonami
<lele67> devo inserire sul terminale quella stringa?
<akis24> lele67:  dal terminale dai  sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste  esatto
<akis24> !paste | lele67
<ubot-it> lele67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lele67> ok
<sergios> akis24 "Il programma "gnome-shell" non è attualmente installato..."
<akis24> sergios: aspetta.. vediamo
<lele67> ho inserito la stringa non mi risponde nulla il terminale
<akis24> lele67: deve chiederti la password  dalla anche se non la leggi e dai invio
<lele67> fatto non mi risponde nulla
<sergios> akis24 vai tranquillo... devo sbrigare prima una cosa, magari torno più tardi e se ci sei proviamo! Grazie
<lele67> ci riprovo
<Ishu> akis24, scusa, puoi riscrivermi il comando da inserire nel terminal. per la scheda audio che non funziona. grazie
<akis24> Ishu: posta il risultato di  cat /proc/asound/cards  dal terminale e mettilo su paste
<lele67> ok adesso è andato
<lele67> ok adesso è andato cosa devo fare  è venuto fuori un libbro
<akis24> lele67: metti tutto su paste
<lele67> ok
<akis24> !paste | lele67
<ubot-it> lele67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> sergios: dpkg -l | grep gnome
<lele67> fatto
<Ishu> akis24, il risultato: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel. HDA Intel at 0xff63c000 irc 43
<lele67> akis cosa devo fare adesso?
<lele67> sono talmente rintristito che prenderei il portatile e lo darei in testa a chi me lo ha venduto
<akis24> lele67: devi postarci il link della pagina cosi vediamo
<Ishu> akis24 HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Ishu>                       HDA Intel at 0xff63c000 irq 43
<lele67> non capisco quale link della pagina?
<akis24> Ishu:  digita sul terminale  alsamixer  e metti su image
<akis24> !image | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lele67> non comprate mai il portatile asus p553m per installargli ubuntu perche è un cesso di pc
<Ishu> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lele67> francesco@francesco-X553MA:~$ sudo apt-get update
<lele67> [sudo] password for francesco:
<lele67> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<lele67> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease
<lele67> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<lele67> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<ciro> Rieccomi se è per questo mi farebbe piacere che ubuntu si installasse su pc creati in italia
<akis24> ciro:  e come hai creato la live usb ? e non avevi detto che mettevi la 32 bit ?
<Ishu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RTgrbdBATSSlRMlBlx85
<Tommaso> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 14.10 sul mio all in one windows 8.1, ora ho bisogno di installare la stampante multifunzione lexmark MX511de, ma ..., te che non sia possibile installarla. Ubuntu ne installa una versione che non tiene conto dello scanner e non mi fa installare il necessario programma di gestione della multifunzione: mi sba
<Tommaso> glio?
<sergios> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694344/
<ciro> L'install è andata a buon fine ma  nn riesco a dare al pc il boot da usb
<ciro> Seguendo la guida
<Ishu> akis24 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RTgrbdBATSSlRMlBlx85
<akis24> Ishu: spostati col cursore sotto la voce speakers e premi m e poi prova ad alzare o abbassare volume
<akis24> premi tasto " M " Ishu
<Ishu> akis24 nulla da fare non mi permette di fare nulla. si alza e si riduce il volume da solo
<Bash90> Ciao a tutti. Non riesco ad eliminare cairo dock
<ciro> akis24 il link è per me?
<Bash90> non mi risulta installata nell'ubuntu software center
<Bash90> ho dato da terminale
<akis24> ciro: seleziona da bios come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<akis24> ahooooooooooo uno alla volta che a leggervi tutti mi viene mal di testa
<ciro> Sto su un pc con uefi
<Bash90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694363/
<Bash90> Qualcuno mi può aiutare akis24
<akis24> Bash90:  cerca su synaptic
<akis24> Bash90: hai installato come ?
<Ishu> akis24 hai ragione. sei solo e grande perchè ti sforzi di aiutarci tutti. grazie. ora vedo da solo. riprovo con qualche comando che ho visto prima nel forum sull'hardware. se non riesco ti ricontatto.
<Bash90> sempre dall'ubuntu software center mi pare akis24
<Bash90> akis24 risolto con sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins && sudo apt-get autoremove
<akis24> Bash90:  allora cercal su synaptic e dovresti trovarla e disinstallarla oppure prova cosi   dal terminale dai  sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins && sudo apt-get autoremove
<akis24> bene perfetto Bash90
<Bash90> akis24 mi sono dato la risposta da solo loool
<akis24> Ishu: sotto la voce speakers è apparso 00 ?
<Ishu> akis24 costantemente salta da 00 a 100
<ciro> Vado a pranzo, a dp
<cristian_c> sergios,
<cristian_c> sergios, sei andato nelle Preferenze di nautilus?
<cristian_c> Tommaso, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<Ishu> ho il Codec: Analog Devices AD1986A
<cristian_c> Ishu, puoi sintetizzare?
<cristian_c> tutta la questione
<Ishu> ok l'audio non funziona. ho effettuato le prime interrogazioni per capire quale scheda audio c'è sul picci e il codec. non posso manualmente modificare  o diminuire i volumi  . salta costantemente da un opzione a un altra. cioè cuffie o autoparlanti.
<cristian_c> Ishu, quale pc, in particolare?
<Ishu> packard bell
<cristian_c> Ishu, non basta la marca
<cristian_c> per identificare il pc
<Ishu> cristian_c: easynote packard bell
<cristian_c> Ishu, e questa è una linea packard bell
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso?
<cristian_c> di easynote ce ne sono tanti
<Ishu> cristian_c : model alp-ajax gdc
<Ishu> cristian_c ma il codec non basta?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beh, non proprio
<cristian_c> dipende anche da com'è fatto il pc
<Ishu> cristian_c ok ok scusa
<cristian_c> Ishu, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<Ishu> cristian_c devo scrivere nel terminal questo?
<cristian_c> sì, devi scriverlo in un terminale
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma quello che hai scritto
<Ishu> cristian_c
<Ishu>  fatto ma non ha prodotto nessun risultato
<cristian_c> cioè il fatto che c'è un passaggio continuo senza spiegazione dagli speaker alle cuffie, fa pensare ad altro
<cristian_c> Ishu, gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Ishu> cristian_c
<Ishu>  cosa fa pensare? prima funzionava correttamente. da quando ci sono stati gli aggiornamenti del kernel è impazzito l'audio
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma cosa intendi con 'salta continuamente'?
<cristian_c> Ishu, gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Ishu, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> Ishu, lsb_release -a
<Ishu> cristian_c dal menu a tendina
<cristian_c> Ishu, spiega esattamente cosa accade
<Ishu> cristian_c scusa ora ti racconto: entro nelle impostazioni audio - vado nella scheda uscite: vedo il menù a tendina selezionare da solo le opzioni cuffie o autoparlanti
<sergios> cristian_c ciao! si, certo: dal menu"modifica/preferenze/visualizzazione" c'e una spunta "esplora le cartelle in un albero" http://pbrd.co/1NmIeP7 ma il risultato non è per niente quello che cerco! http://pbrd.co/1NmIUEd
<Ishu> cristian_c *altoparlanti
<cristian_c> sergios, tu intendevi nel pannello sinistro, invece?
<Ishu> cristian_c proseguo con i comandi che mi hai suggerito
<sergios> cristian_c in questo caso mi da la visualizzazione delle cartelle in un albero ma io cerco la visualizzazione dell'albero nel riquadro laterale dove invece ho solamente le risorse disponibili
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì, ma
<sergios> cristian_c si esatto!
<Ishu> cristian_c ora mi chiede: HD-Audio-Models.txt already exists; do you wish to overwrite (y or n)?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai selezionato la scheda Viste?
<cristian_c> Ishu, cos'hai fatto?
<Ishu> cristian_c No LSB modules are available.
<Ishu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Ishu> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Ishu> Release: 14.04
<Ishu> Codename: trusty
<cristian_c> Ishu, non si capisce cosa intendi quando dici 'che il menu a tendina seleziona da solo le opzioni'
<Ishu> cristian_c che si anima da solo.
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> tu sei fermo
<cristian_c> e il menu cambia rapidamente ogni X secondi l'opzione?
<Ishu> cristian_c meno di un secondo
<Ishu> cristian_c sembra animato da solo
<cristian_c> Ishu, il sistema posseduto mi sembra un po' troppo
<cristian_c> Ishu, attualmente quale opzione è selezionata?
<Ishu> cristian_c eheh non posso dirtelo. ora provo a fare una foto alla schermata nel mentre cambia
<cristian_c> Ishu, la foto non aiuta più di tanto
<cristian_c> e dovresti sapere quale opzione è selezionata
<Ishu> cristian_c non ha un opzione selezionata. perchè cambia da cuffie a altoparlanti
<cristian_c> Ishu, intanto posta il risultato dell'altro comando
<cristian_c> Ishu, per favore
<Ishu> cristian_c ricordami quale?
<cristian_c> Ishu, ogni quanti secondi cambia da sola l'opzione?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, digita: uname -a
<Ishu> cristian_c in meno di un secondo
<cristian_c> Ishu, ogni
<cristian_c> Ishu, quindi cambia così velocemente da non vederlo neanche?
<cristian_c> è impazzito allora
<Ishu> cristian in millesecondi . cambia abbastanza velocemente da non permettermi di fissarlo
<cristian_c> quindi in un minuto cambia tipo più di 60 volte?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Ishu> cristian_c anche di più
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ishu, in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<Ishu> Linux elisa-EasyNote-MX45 3.16.0-33-lowlatency #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 13 11:00:42 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ishu> cristian_c non ho provato in live
<cristian_c> Ishu, come hai installato il low latency?
<cristian_c> Ishu, unity?
<Ishu> cristian_c puoi sforzarti di essere più potabile nel vocabolario che mi usi. sono una schiappa
<cristian_c> Ishu, mi spiego: come hai installato il kernel low latency?
<Ishu> cristian_c non so
<cristian_c> Ishu, inoltre, stai utilizzando unity come interfaccia?
<cristian_c> Ishu, come non lo sai?
<Ishu> cristian_c può essere la versione di ubuntu-studio?
<cristian_c> ah, quindi ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> non ubuntu classico
<cristian_c> Ishu, fai una cosa
<Ishu> cristian_c sono in ricezione attiva
<Ishu> ti ascolto
<cristian_c> Ishu, allora, quando hai installato ubuntu studio sul disco?
<Ishu> si
<cristian_c> ?
<Ishu> 3 giorni da
<Ishu> *fa
<cristian_c> Ishu, mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> Ishu, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Ishu, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Ishu, mi raccomando, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ishu> cristian_c come si fa il paste del risultato così lungo
<cristian_c> Ishu, te l'ha spiegato il bot
<cristian_c> proprio qui sopra
<cristian_c> è scritto che il risultato va incollato su quella pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ishu> ok eppo?
<Ishu> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694554/
<cristian_c> sergios, fatto?
<cristian_c> Ishu, apri il file HD-Audio-Models.txt
<cristian_c> con un editor di testo
<Ishu> cristian_c quello che cercavo di capire: dove si trova questo file.txt?
<cristian_c> Ishu, nella tua home
<Ishu> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Ishu, incolla il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> posta qui il link al canale
<Ishu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694582/ cristian_c
<sergios> scusa cristian_c ma non sono al pc torno tra poco
<cristian_c> Ishu, ti consiglio di fare una prova in live, per dissipare ogni dubbio
<Ishu> cristian_c però ho trovato il mio codec della scheda audio nella lista
<cristian_c> sì, ho visto
<Ishu> cristian_c proseguo con le istruzioni del forum?
<cristian_c> Ishu, forum?
<cristian_c> quali istruzioni?
<Ishu> cristian_c le istruzioni nella sezione hardware
<cristian_c> Ishu, non so di quali istruzioni tu stia parlando, onestamente
<Ishu> cristian_c ok cmq anche seguendo queste istruzioni non ho prodotto nessuna risoluzione del problema. sono ancora con caronte  e attendo te.
<cristian_c> Ishu, ripeto, quali istruzionmi?
<cristian_c> ??
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<Ishu> cristian_c http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<cristian_c> Ishu, quello è il wiki di ubuntu, non il forum
<cristian_c> ben altra cosa
<cristian_c> Ishu, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<Ishu> ho eseguito questo comando: options snd-hda-intel model=AD1986A
<cristian_c> Ishu, vedo che non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> ostituendo «MODELLO» con il modello della propria scheda audio, nel nostro esempio era «acer».
<cristian_c> Ishu, visto che tu hai inserito il nome del codec
<cristian_c> Ishu, quindi hai modificato quel file?
<cristian_c> aggiungendo l'opzione
<Ishu> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Ishu> cristian_c come posso verificare questa cosa?
<cristian_c> Ishu, esattamente, cosa?
<cristian_c> esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> non si può tirare a indovinare
<Ishu> non sto capendo più nulla
<cristian_c> Ishu, sarebbe utile tu descrivessi per filo e per segno ciò che hai fatto
<cristian_c> per capire come rimediare
<Ishu> non ho fatto nulla.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <Ishu> ho eseguito questo comando: options snd-hda-intel model=AD1986A
<Ishu> non è cambiato nulla.
<cristian_c> Ishu, quindi l'hai digitato nel terminale?
<Ishu> il terminale mi ha detto che non era possibile effettuare nukka
<cristian_c> quando semmai uno avrebbe fatto: 'Incollare la seguente riga alla fine del file:'
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì, ma le guide, eventualmente, vanno lette, anche se quella modifica non riguarda il tuo caso
<cristian_c> invece che copiare e incollare a casaccio
<Ishu> scusa cristian_c si come ti dicevo poco fa sono una schiappa.
<cristian_c> Ishu, comunque, adesso, la cosa più importante è provare l'audio in modalità live
<cristian_c> Ishu, a maggior ragione, per evitare spiacevoli sorprese, ci si deve andare con i piedi di piombo
<cristian_c> Ishu, vorrei capire se attualmente in live l'audio funziona e il problema si presenta o meno
<cristian_c> sul tuo pc
<Ishu> ok grazie. ti comunico dopo cosa accade se ti trovo ancora qui. è un picci non un pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok, facci sapere com'è andata la prova
<Ishu> perchè prima di questa installazione funzionava correttamente
<cristian_c> sempre live della 14.04.2 , però
<cristian_c> Ishu, prima?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Ishu> si prima di installare questa versione
<cristian_c> Ishu, ah, e questo non lo si sapeva
<cristian_c> quindi su un'altra ubuntu funzionava?
<Ishu> si. con un kernel differente
<ExPBoy> provare la live prima no?
<cristian_c> Ishu, su quale ubuntu andava?
<Ishu> credo il 12
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok, ora le cose hanno più senso
<cristian_c> Ishu, quindi sulla 12.04 andava bene mentre sulla 14.04 no?
<Ishu> si
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma quando hai installato la 12.04?
<Ishu> ma 3 anni fa... bo chi si ricorda
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> Ishu, beh, ma queste cose dovresti dirle all'inizio
<cristian_c> altrimenti si va avanti per ore senza riferimenti
<cristian_c> o informazioni adeguate
<ExPBoy> e senza combinare nulla
<cristian_c> facendo perdere tempo pure a te
<Ishu> ah ma ti ho detto da prima che sono una schiappa
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> Ishu, intanto prova la live della 14.04 per confermare questa cosa
<cristian_c> poi si vedrà
<cristian_c> al limite si prova un downgrade del kernel
<Ishu> essi quello mi seve.
<cristian_c> Ishu, sullo stesso pc, giusto?
<cristian_c> hai installato le due versioni
<Ishu> serve un kernel più anziano
<cristian_c> Ishu, comunque, se utilizzi ubuntu studio, esistono le schede audio esterne
<Ishu> no solo la versione studio presente
<cristian_c> che possono essere decisamente migliori di quella integrata
<cristian_c> quando si fa musica
<Ishu> essi ma infatti riesco a sentire l'audio se collego un mini jack
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Ishu, non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> Ishu, avevi installato la 12.04 sullo stesso pc in cui è installata ora la 14.04?
<Ishu> se collego una cassa esterna l'audio esce e si calma la follia del menù a tendina
<cristian_c> Ishu, e pure con il jack cuffie si risolve?
<Ishu> ma se invece voglio sentire l'audio dagli altoparlanti del picci. inpazzisce
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, avevi installato la 12.04 sullo stesso pc in cui è installata ora la 14.04?
<Ishu> si con il jack cuffie si risolve
<Ishu> però prima di questo kernel andava anche senza il jack
<cristian_c> Ishu, sto parlando di due ubuntu diverse
<cristian_c> Ishu, per favore, rispondi con precisione
<Ishu> ok fammi delle domande precise
<cristian_c> Ishu, te l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> due volte
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, avevi installato la 12.04 sullo stesso pc in cui è installata ora la 14.04?
<Ishu> si ma non c'è più la versione 12
<cristian_c> ok, l'importante è sapere questo
<cristian_c> quindi ho capito che il passaggio da 12.04 a 14.04 su quel pc ha creato problemi
<Ishu> yes
<cristian_c> Ishu, visto che hai detto che il collegamento all'uscita risolve il problema, togliamoci il dubbio e quindi fai una prova in live sulla 14.04
<Ishu> ok metto la chiavetta che ho usato per l'installazione di ubuntu-studio e faccio partire la live
<Ishu> ovviamente al riavvio modifico anche il bios prima
<cristian_c> Ishu, se non l'hai più toccato , dovrebbe andare da solo
<Ishu> mi permette di scegliere cosa fare
<Ishu> cioè da dove partire
<cristian_c> sì, quando fai il boot da usb, scegli Prova ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora scegli di fare il boot da usb
<Ishu> cosa devo osservare dopo aver fatto questa procedura. dico dopo che sono in live?
<Ishu> se l'audio funziona correttamente?
<Ishu> se funziona cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Ishu, se si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> sulle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> Ishu, se funziona torni qui chattando da live
<Ishu> ok.
<cristian_c> Ishu, controlla che a cuffie e casse esterne scollegate, il menu non faccia i capricci
<Ishu> arrivo a breve
<sergios> cristian_c eccomi! nella scheda viste del menu preferenze del file manager
<Ishu> tada eccomi
<Ishu> sono in live cristian?c
<Ishu> cristian_
<Ishu> cristian_c
<cristian_c> sergios, ok
<cristian_c> Ishu, provato?
<Ishu> si sempre la stessa
<Ishu> cosa
<Ishu> sono in live ora
<cristian_c> sergios, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok
<Ishu> apro una finestra del terminale?
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì
<cristian_c> Ishu, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> Ishu, per il resto, come ultima prova, scarica la 12.04 e prova anch'essa in live
<Ishu> No LSB modules are available.
<Ishu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Ishu> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Ishu> Release: 14.04
<Ishu> Codename: trusty
<sergios> cristian_c http://pbrd.co/1CZ59x6
<Ishu> ho sbagliato devo usare il paste
<Ishu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ishu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694786/
<cristian_c> sergios, vista a elenco
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì, ora scarica la 12.04 e provala in live
<cristian_c> così fai un confronto ravvicinato
<Ishu> caspita ma ci mettera tantissimo tempo
<cristian_c> se lì adesso va bene, allora è sicuro che il problema deriva dal passaggio di release
<cristian_c> Ishu, beh, no
<cristian_c> Ishu, dipende dalla connessioni
<Ishu> sono con linkem
<cristian_c> in condizioni normali, mezz'ora?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Ishu, non hai un ddvd da parte?
<cristian_c> *dvd
<Ishu> non possiamo scaricare direttamente il kernel che mi serve?
<cristian_c> della 12.04
<cristian_c> Ishu, puoi farlo, ma non è detto sia lo stesso
<Ishu> era la versione 3.8.5
<cristian_c> Ishu, ?
<cristian_c> sulla 12.04?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> non so come l'hai ottenuta
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/
<Macchianerax> Ciao a tutti, dovrei configurare QNap Finder su Ubuntu, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare......grazie
<Ishu> cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> Ishu, però mi è venuta un'idea prima
<Ishu> ti ascolto
<cristian_c> Ishu, qui in live: digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> Macchianerax, qnap finder?
<Macchianerax> si
<cristian_c> cos'è?
<Ishu> cristian_c Linux ubuntu-studio 3.16.0-30-lowlatency #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 15 18:04:00 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<sergios> cristian_c se selezione vista elenco visualizzo semplicemente i file e le cartelle all'interno del file manager come un elenco http://pbrd.co/1CZ8dJC
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok, esci dalla live
<cristian_c> Ishu, e ritorna alla versione installata di ubuntu
<Ishu> ci vediamo a breve
<cristian_c> Ishu, poi apri synaptic
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok
<Macchianerax> le unità qnap sono degli storage, da Windows sono raggiungibili con un programmino che si ciama QNap Finder
<cristian_c> sergios, ah, ok
<cristian_c> sergios, apri il menu Vista
<cristian_c> sergios, e posta una foto del contenuto del menù
<cristian_c> Macchianerax, quindi nas?
<Macchianerax> Sono andato sul sito ufficiale di Qnap e i download per Ubuntu non ci sono, ma in compenso c'è quello per Linux...secondo voi potrebbe andare bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> Macchianerax, ovviamente sì
<cristian_c> se non è specificata una distribuzione in particolare
<Ishu> eccomi
<Macchianerax> pensavo la stessa cosa, ho scaricato il file ma quando lo decomprimo mi da una serie di errori
<Ishu> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ishu, apri synaptic
<cristian_c> !chat | Macchianerax
<ubot-it> Macchianerax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ishu> come richiamo synaptic?
<cristian_c> Macchianerax, è meglio parlarne nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> Ishu, vedi se è installato
<cristian_c> Ishu, il fatto è che  non so se il software center mostra  tutti i pacchetti dei repository
<Ishu> cioè devo aprire il gestore dei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì
<Ishu> fatto
<sergios> cristian_intendi il menu visualizza del file manager?! http://pbrd.co/1CZa3Kw
<cristian_c> Ishu, cerca il kernel 3.16
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma non il low-latency
<cristian_c> bensì il generic
<cristian_c> Ishu, in pratica, devi cercare la controparte generic dello stesso kernel installato in questo momento
<cristian_c> Ishu, uname -a
<cristian_c> sergios, http://i.stack.imgur.com/eOMuY.png
<Macchianerax> mi sono perso
<Macchianerax> dove siete tutti??
<cristian_c> Macchianerax, sei stato cacciato dal bot in quel canale
<cristian_c> per eccesso di flood
<Ishu> ok trovata la versione kernel installata attualmente. facile perchè flaggata
<Macchianerax> scusate volevo fare "copia Incolla" sulle istruzioni
<cristian_c> Ishu, qual'è?
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> quella installata
<Ishu> 3.16.0-33-lowlatency
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok
<sergios> cristian_c ecco appunto! nel mio menu vista non c'è un sottomenu per la barra laterale dove selezionare risorse/albero o attivare e disattivare F9
<cristian_c> Ishu, ti serve 3.16.0-33-generic
<cristian_c> sergios, ok
<Ishu> è flaggata anche quella
<Ishu> sto guardando nel gestore dei pacchetti.
<cristian_c> "It is the list view after all. Tree models don't work well on touch and it isn't consistent with the file chooser."
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, ora capisco perché l'hanno rimosso
<Ishu> cristian_c ho 3 kernel flaggati
<cristian_c> Ishu, se è flaggato, vuol dire che è installato pure generic
<cristian_c> Ishu, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> !paste | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sergios, in pratica l'hanno rimosso perché pensavano non fosse adatto agli schermi touch, lol
<Ishu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694897/
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok, confermo, sono entrambi installati
<cristian_c> ma siccome stai usando attualmente il low latency
<cristian_c> Ishu, ti suggerisco di avviare il generic
<Ishu> quindi la versione low la levo^
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Ishu, ho detto avviare, non rimuovere o installare
<Ishu> ci sono due generic flaggati
<cristian_c> Ishu, e questo lo sappiamo, dico solo che potresti avviare il kernel generic, all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> sempre il 33
<Ishu> ok ma come faccio a chiedergli di fare questa cosa?
<Ishu> c'è la 33.40 e la 33.44 infine la low
<cristian_c> \Ishdal grub
<cristian_c> Ishu, dal grub hai la possibilità di avviare il kernel che preferisci
<cristian_c> tra quelli installati
<cristian_c> ad ogni avvio/riavvio di sistema
<Ishu> ok ma non faccio prima a togliere il fastidio e lascio solo quello che funziona?
<cristian_c> Ishu, prima prova
<cristian_c> altrimenti è fatica sprecata
<cristian_c> Ishu, riavvia il pc, nel grub scegli il generic al posto del low latency
<Ishu> dove trovo il grub?
<cristian_c> provi e fai sapere
<cristian_c> Ishu, non appare all'avvio del pc?
<Ishu> no
<cristian_c> Ishu, ok, allora devi fare in modo che appaia
<cristian_c> di solito con tasto esc e shift
<cristian_c> da premere compulsivamente
<Ishu> si dimmi il comando per il terminal
<cristian_c> dopo che è apparso il logo packard bell
<cristian_c> Ishu, no no
<cristian_c> all'avvio del pc
<Ishu> magari posso allungare questo tempo del grub?
<cristian_c> Ishu, devi fare in modo che appaia, intanto
<Ishu> ok c'è un comando che si usa per farlo apparire? un comando dal terminal che dice: all'avvio fai apparire per 2 secondi il grub così l'utente può decidere?
<Ishu> :)
<Ishu> è troppo veloce l'avvio non ho il tempo di scegliere. manco si vede
<cristian_c> Ishu, sì
<cristian_c> ci sarebbe un'opzione nella conf del grub
<Ishu> quella mi serve
<cristian_c> Ishu, sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Ishu> ho provato: sudo: mousepad: command not found
<bongio> Buongiorno ho istallato ubuntu un po' di tempo fa facendo la divisione del disco fisso... ora vorrei istallare windows sulla seconda parte  ma non mi ricordo le dimensioni in gb che ho lasciato libere: c'è un modo per saperlo/ modificare lo spazio  per il secondo softwer???
<cristian_c> Ishu, quale editor di testo è installato su ubuntu studio?
<akis24> sera
<Ishu> presumo quello di default
<Ishu> gedit
<cristian_c> Ishu, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ishu> ok quale parametro devo modificare?
<cristian_c> !paste | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ishu> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694969/
<Ishu> grub_default=0 cambio in almeno 3secondi?
<Ishu> non ho ancora messo un boccone nello stomaco
<Ishu> ora svengo
<cristian_c> Ishu, commenta la riga grub_hidden_timeout
<bongio> Buongiorno ho istallato ubuntu un po' di tempo fa facendo la divisione del disco fisso... ora vorrei istallare windows sulla seconda parte ma non mi ricordo le dimensioni in gb che ho lasciato libere: c'è un modo per saperlo/ modificare lo spazio per il secondo softwer???
<Ishu> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<cristian_c> Ishu, commentala
<Ishu> cioè?
<cristian_c> da:
<cristian_c> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<cristian_c> a:
<cristian_c> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Ishu> non riesco a trovare questa stringa
<cristian_c> bongio, apri gparted e vedrai
<f843d0> bongio: se e` installato, puoi usare sudo gparted. Altrimenti combinazioni lineari di df -H, sudo fdisk -l ed eventuali configurazioni di /etc/fstab
<Ishu> quella con il #
<cristian_c> Ishu, lo devi aggiungere tu, lol
<Ishu> ok fatto
<Ishu> ora salvo e chiudo?
<cristian_c> clic su salva
<bongio> calma ragazzi sono una pippa informatica... cosa devo scrivere nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Ishu, salva e chiudi l'editor
<cristian_c> Ishu, poi
<f843d0> bongio: sudo gparted
<Ishu> si, poi...
<cristian_c> bongio, sì, oltre al comando lo puoi avviare anche dalla dash
<Ishu> riavvio vedo il grub scelgo il kernel generic e provo l'audio? giusto?
<cristian_c> Ishu, sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> Ishu, no
<cristian_c> Ishu, prima il comando
<Ishu> ok fatto
<Ishu> ora riavvio?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> <Ishu> riavvio vedo il grub scelgo il kernel generic e provo l'audio? giusto? <- sì
<Ishu> yo
<cristian_c> il 33
<Ishu> a fra poco
<cristian_c> visto che usavi il 33 latency
<Ishu> grazie cristina_c
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695027/
<sergios> cristian_c per me è una funzione importante!!! adesso lavoro con due finestre: una con la visualizzazione ad elenco con alber (ameno hanno lasciato questa funzione) e un'altra finestra con l'elenco normale o le icone!!! non è comodissimo ma almeno...
<cristian_c> sergios, vediamo se c 'è un addon di gnome
<cristian_c> sergios, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> sergios, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133115
<sergios> cristian_c si unity (che non mi ha mai convinto)
<cristian_c> sergios, allora, quello che puoi fare è leggerti quel topic che ho linkato
<Ishu> cristian_c nessun risultato.
<cristian_c> Ishu, uname -a
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma hai cambiato il kernel nel grub?
<Ishu> Linux elisa-EasyNote-MX45 3.16.0-33-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 13 10:32:52 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ishu>  cristian_c si ho camnbiato il kernel con il generic
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ishu, allora
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/
<Ishu> che faccio da questa lista?
<cristian_c> aspetta un attimo
<Ishu> scusa
<cristian_c> Ishu, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ishu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ishu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695092/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/linux-headers-3.2.0-030200_3.2.0-030200.201201042035_all.deb
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/linux-headers-3.2.0-030200-generic_3.2.0-030200.201201042035_i386.deb
<Ishu> salvo o apro con ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> Ishu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-precise/linux-image-3.2.0-030200-generic_3.2.0-030200.201201042035_i386.deb
<cristian_c> Ishu, salvali
<cristian_c> Ishu, tutti e tre
<Ishu> stanno scaricando
<cristian_c> Ishu, nell'ordine installa: linux headers all_deb, linux headers generic e linux image generic
<cristian_c> rigorosamente in quest'ordine
<bongio> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capaire? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695027/
<Ishu> ok prima il deb poi il generic e infine l'image generic
<Ishu> come si installa? dal terminal? mi dici il comando perfavore? cristian_c
<cristian_c> bongio, la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> Ishu, puoi pure installarli con un doppio clic
<cristian_c> da terminale c'è il comando, ma perché complicarsi la vita? :)
<ilsaggio> Salve ragazzi ho un problema con il WiFi. L'altro giorno leggevo una guida perchè avevo il segnale che mi segnava sempre una tacca (anche a 3cm dal router) e con  ndisgtk ho installato i driver wifi di windows solo che ora non va piú il wifis
<bongio> ok ho istallato gparted
<bongio> adesso?
<Ishu> ci sta mettendo diverso tempo. si apre ubuntu soft. center. e infine clicco installa
<f843d0> bongio: sudo gparted
<Ishu> cristian_c ha finito con il primo, mi ricordi il secondo da installare?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695157/
<f843d0> bongio: il programma grafico si e` avviato ad ogni modo?
<bongio> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> Ishu, sono i tre che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> <Ishu> ok prima il deb poi il generic e infine l'image generic
<Ishu> si sono arrivato all'ultimo passaggio
<f843d0> bongio: ci si aspetta che all'inserimento del comando sudo gparted parta una finestra elaborata dal tuo Desktop Environment/Window Manager che presenti la tabella delle partizioni e funzionalita` offerte da gparted
<ilsaggio> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Ishu> sembra un pò lento
<bongio> ah ok, come posso farvela vedere?
<f843d0> !image | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, 'leggevo una guida'
<ilsaggio> ??
<cristian_c> l'hai scritto tu
<f843d0> ilsaggio: richiesta intensificazione di 'leggevo una guida'
<ilsaggio> Aspetta
<Ishu> cristian_c fatto
<Ishu> riavvio il picci? cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ishu, riavvia il pc e quando compare il grub, scegli il 3.2.0
<cristian_c> dalla lista dei kernel
<puzzola> ciao a tutti...vorrei capire perche su mio fisso 12.04 non vede le cartelle del telefono , un samsung, cioè le vede tutte vuote, mentre su portatile 14.04 va tutto bene ???
<Ishu> ok
<sergios> cristian_c grazie per il link ho letto tutto e a quanto ho capito l'unica soluzione è installare "patched SolusOS Nautilus 3.4" da PPA esterni realizzata tralatro per Ubuntu 13.04! Ti ringrazio molto per l'interessamento e per il tempo che mi hai dedicato ma credo lascerò le cose così almeno per il momento! intanto mi salvo il topic!
<cristian_c> sergios, scusa, ma perché proprio unity utilizzi?
<cristian_c> dato che non ti convince
<cristian_c> sergios, ci sono altri ambienti desktop
<cristian_c> !derivate | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<bongio> http://bongio.imgur.com/all/
<cristian_c> sergios, 14.04?
<bongio> così?
<f843d0> bongio: bongio's images are not publicly available.
<cristian_c> puzzola, allora, il discorso riguarda gmtp
<cristian_c> puzzola, giusto recentemente, avevo letto che sulla 12.04 ci sono problemi di riconoscimenti di dispositivi in collegamento mtp
<sergios> cristian_c si 14.04 infatti uso principalmente lubuntu sul netbook da viaggio e avevo installato tempo fa la 14.04 lts sul portatile più "prestante" essendo una LTS speravo che si fossero applicati meglio
<cristian_c> cosa che appunto ho sperimentato come risolta sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> con pacchetti aggiornati
<cristian_c> puzzola, tanto vale ormai utilizzare la 14.04, che è anch'essa lts
<puzzola> <cristian_c>quindi una soluzione è possibile, mi dai il link se ti ricordi, grazie
<puzzola> si
<cristian_c> puzzola, link a cosa?
<cristian_c> puzzola, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> puzzola, tanto vale ormai utilizzare la 14.04, che è anch'essa lts
<puzzola> <cristian_c> da dove l'hai letto questa cosa
<cristian_c> purtroppo non ricordo, ma l'ho pure sperimentato personalmente ciò
<cristian_c> c'è una differenza
<puzzola> si effettivamente , si..hai ragione
<cristian_c> ora non so per le cartelle vuote
<puzzola> grazie
<cristian_c> ma sicuramente c'erano problemi di montaggio del telefono
<puzzola> ok <cristian_c> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> puzzola, se invece hai la modalità archivio di massa, non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> detta anche mass storage
<Ishu> ayeah cristian_c funziona. ma ora come faccio a rendere effettive queste impostazioni senza fare ogni volta il passaggio al grub?
<ilsaggio> Ho seguito questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2011/11/problemi-con-i-wifi-su-ubuntu-proviamo.html e per il primo giorno prendeva come doveva il WiFi ora non mi si connette più e non trova nemmeno le reti
<cristian_c> Ishu, allora
<Ishu> si funziona
<cristian_c> Ishu, sul wiki di ubuntu è scritto abbastanza tutto bene
<cristian_c> come pacioccare il grub
<sergios> cristian_c cmq avevo già una mezza idea di mettere lubuntu ance sul portatile grande cosa ceh farà appena ho un po' di tempo poiche devo anche ripristinare il windows che in dual boot!!! insomma mi serve moooolto tempo per riprendere tutta situazione!!! non essendo operazioni che faccio di continuo va a finire che dimentico i passaggi tra ripristini di mbr e cose del genere!
<Ishu> ora voglio solo rendere definitive queste impostazioni
<ilsaggio> Io ho usato ndswrapper
<cristian_c> sergios, beh, non c'è solo quello, hai un'ampia scelta di desktop, oltre a unity
<cristian_c> sergios, dalla 15.04 c'è pure ubuntu mate ufficialmente supportata
<cristian_c> da canonical
<cristian_c> !grub | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Ishu, apri il primo link
<cristian_c> dovresti trovare le informazioni che cerchi
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, a parte che quella guida è pure vecchia
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ripristina tutte le modifiche apportate
<sergios> cristian_c mate non l'ho mai provata, unity è un amore odio! sono un utilizzatore medio quindi non faccio nulla di eccezionale ma a volte mi aggrada altre volte tipo in questo caso mi fa incazzare! valuterò la distro da scegliere per la prossima installazione ! intanto ringrazio tutti quelli che quotidianamente si danno una mano in questa chat nel forum ecc.! viva ubuntu
<ilsaggio> cristian_c come?
<Ishu> ho fatto questo comando: sudo update-grub
<Ishu> giusto?
<cristian_c> sergios, Nemo, il file manager di mate, è un nautilus non castrato
<cristian_c> Ishu, intendo, nelle guide wiki su grub, è scritto come rendere predefinita la scelta di un particolare kernel della lista
<Ishu> allora non ho capito
<cristian_c> Ishu, apri la guida
<cristian_c> prova a consultarla, almeno
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/
<Ishu> ho fatto il comando: sudo update-grub
<Ishu> ora devo rendere defìnitivo il kernel che mi funziona
<cristian_c> Ishu, le guide ci sono per essere lette
<cristian_c> se le dobbiamo rispiegare per filo e per segno, che senso hanno?
<ilsaggio> cristian_c come ripristino le modifiche apportate?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, tutte i comandi digitati e operazioni effettuate, a ritroso
<cristian_c> guarda esattamente ciò che hai fatto
<ilsaggio> Se io disinstallo il driver esce così https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wW1dbA2dRuK5ZlXO2Ghj
<cristian_c> ok
<Ishu> grazie cristian_c spero che sia andato tutto bene ora riprovo a riavviare senza modificare il kernel nell'avvio
<cristian_c> Ishu, hai già letto?
<Ishu> si c'è solo una cosa che non mi convince ancora
<Ishu> ci provo a dopo
<cristian_c> ilsaggio,  ndiswrapper -l
<ilsaggio> Aspetta mi son perso qualcosa?
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, e per favore, evita di consultare guide su blog online
<cristian_c> sopratutto se vecchie
<ilsaggio> Non da nulla
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, per tagliare la testa al toro: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2623460
<Ishu> caro cristian_c non ho capito bene come impostare il valore sulla stringa di grub. perchè alla schermata iniziale del grub appaiono -ubuntu low eccecc. -ubuntu -opzioni avanzate(cioè seleziono questo per cercare il kernel che mi serve) infine faccio invio ma non cambia nulla. perchè non sono riuscito a capire come dire al grub: devi selezionare da
<Ishu> solo  il kernel
<Ishu> cristian_c ora come faccio a farti capire la schermata iniziale?
<krabador> fai una foto
<Ishu> eheh
<krabador> !image | Ishu
<ubot-it> Ishu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> non è una battuta
<Ishu> si ma in schermata iniziale non posso fare il comando altgr stamp
<krabador> infatti foto, non screenshot
<Ishu> cioè poco dopo che mi mostra il logo del picci
<Ishu> non ho una macchina
<Ishu> non posso deselezionare con il gestore pacchetti il kernel che non deve selezionare?
<Ishu> in automatico?
<krabador> Ishu puoi disinstallare quelli che non ti servono / non usi
<Ishu> ok ma in schermata iniziale mi fa un elenco: 1ubuntu (low ecc) 2 ubuntu 3 opzioni avanzate 4 memory ecc
<Ishu> 3 opzioni avanzate mi permette di selezionare il kernel che mi serve
<Ishu> io vorrei capire come indicare in automatico che si deve prendere il kernel che voglio
<krabador> come mai il "kernel che vuoi " è finito in opzioni avanzate?
<Ishu> ah bo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ishu> come mai mi mostra 1ubuntu low e 2ubuntu
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Ishu> sto facendo il comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ishu> vado con il secondo comando?
<Ishu> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/GRUB.cfg | pastebinit
<Ishu> File o directory non esistente
<Ishu> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> quest'ultimo con grub.cfg minuscolo
<Ishu> ok
<Ishu> fatto
<Ishu> è venuto fuori un macello di roba
<krabador> Ishu: solo un link
<krabador> da entrambi deve venire fuori
<krabador> non so cosa hai scritto
<Ishu> un attimo
<Ishu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ishu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695490/ |krabador
<Ishu> non mi dire che era solo un cattivo
<Ishu> consiglio
<akis24> Ishu:  aspetta che rientri krabador
<akis24> se duman
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> ilsaggio, hai domande?
<Silver19> salve, ho un problema con la live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ciao | Silver19
<ubot-it> Silver19: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Silver19> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Silver19
<ubot-it> Silver19: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Silver19, qui funziona così
<Silver19> ok scusatemi non ero al corrente di ciò, dunque il mio problema è questo: accendendo il pc con il dvd di ubuntu inserito, non mi da nessuna opzione di avviare il boot dal cd, ma rimane bloccato sulla schermata "acer" iniziale... Il BIOS è settato per avviare il pc da dvd per prima cosa.
<cristian_c> Silver19, con il dvd inserito, il pc si blocca sulla schermata del logo?
<cristian_c> Silver19, al momento quale os è installato sul pc?
<Silver19> esattamente
<Silver19> windows 8.1
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> e quindi senza dvd il boot in winz prosegue invece?
<Silver19> in realtà ho problemi, per questo volevo avviare la live di ubuntu per salvare i dati interessanti per poi ripristinare allo stato di fabbrica
<cristian_c> Silver19, che problemi?
<Silver19> uando provo ad accendere il mio portatile appare la schermata "Preparazione del ripristino automatico" e dopo pochi secondi "Diagnostica del PC in corso" e rimane piantato qui
<Silver19> *quando
<cristian_c> Silver19, noto che il tuo pc ha problemi hardware
<cristian_c> che hanno poco a che fare col sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Silver19, la cosa migliore è verificare il tutto portando il pc a personale specializzato
<Silver19> che tipo di problemi hardware?
<Silver19> ci tengo a sottolineare che con il dvd di windows 8 riesco ad accere alla schermata di ripristino ecc..
<cristian_c> hai detto che il pc si pianta più o meno in fase di avvio
<cristian_c> che fa pensare a problemi con l'hardware
<cristian_c> da accertare
<cristian_c> ergo, dovresti rivolgerti a un tecnico professionista
<Silver19> si, ma se lo lascio qualche ora su quella schermata alla fine mi porta in una schermata di errore dove mi permette di riavviare o accedere alle impostazioni avanzate
<cristian_c> Silver19, è la cosa migliore
<cristian_c> il blocco sulla schermata del logo non è un buon segno
<Silver19> capisco... di solito a che parte dell'hardware è dovuto questo tipo di problema?
<cristian_c> Silver19, ipotesi, ma solo ipotesi: ram o scheda madre
<cristian_c> Silver19, al massimo puoi scollegare il disco
<cristian_c> e vedere se il dvd di ubuntu parte
<cristian_c> Silver19, oppure, prova a sostituire la ram
<cristian_c> o a rimuovere alternativamente un modulo ram, se più di uno
<Silver19> il problema è che il pc in questione è un portatile ancora in garanzia
<mimmowingchun> buona sera
<cristian_c> Silver19, bene, allora contatta l'assistenza
<cristian_c> tecnica del produttore del pc
<mimmowingchun> qualcuno ha avuto modo di installare su toshiba ac 100?
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, beh, arm non è proprio supportato come hardware
<cristian_c> sono esperimenti
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, se vuoi , se ne parla in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, comunque, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<mimmowingchun> ok
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun, non in privato, però
<mimmowingchun> ok grazie
<cristian_c> c'è un canale per le chiacchiere
<mimmowingchun> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !chat | mimmowingchun
<ubot-it> mimmowingchun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimmowingchun> ok
<mnemonik> una curiosità... ma ubuntu smonta automaticamente i volumi montati quando si spegne il pc?
<cybernova> mnemonik, certo che si
<manu2310> non riesco a far partire il computer da chiavetta per reinstallare  ubuntu perche avevo installato la beta di kubuntu il problema   è che  il boot non vede la chiavetta lo provata anche su   un altro computer e andava
<manu2310> come posso fare?
<akis24> sera
<federica94> Buonasera
<federica94> sto provando ad installare xubuntu sul mio hp pavilion g6
<federica94> ma non riesco
<federica94> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-29
<akis24> giorno
<bip> Buongiorno & Buona Domenica delle Palme :)
<Ishu> Buongiorno, per riuscire a far funzionare l'audio del picci ho dovuto rimuovere il kernel linux 3.16 - però ho scoperto che l'audio funziona con il kernel linux 3.2 ma decisamente meno stabile. si blocca spesso.cosa posso fare per avere un kernel aggiornato ma con l'audio funzioanante?
<Ishu> aiuto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ishu> mediogiorno
<Ishu> mi aiuti | akis24 ?
<cristian_c> Ishu, scaricati la 12.04
<cristian_c> ti avevo avvertito che installare kernelo non è lo stesso
<Ishu> ciao cristian_c grazie per ieri. sei stato utilissimo. non hai idea di che enorme rogna sono riuscito a risolvere. il problema adesso sta nelle applicazioni. ho deciso di installare la studio perchè ho bisogno delle applicazioni audio.
<Ishu> altrimenti mi sarei messo una lubuntu
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma una bella scheda esterna no?
<cristian_c> dubito che l'integrata sia adatta per quelle cose
<Ishu> uso il picci per uno spettacolo che sto preparando in una occupazione a Bari. si chiama ex caserma liberata, molto bello. se decidete di organizzare un  kackmeeting vi appoggio e vi sostengo.
<cristian_c> intendo la creazione di musica
<Ishu> si ma l'imput viene dal picci. se il picci è instabile cmq non riesco a risolvere il problema con la scheda audio esterna.
<jester-> le app audio sono nei repo ed il sistema è sempre lo stesso, la differensa fra la studio e la standard è che sono gia installate di defualt
<cristian_c> Ishu, intendo con il kernelo 3.16
<jester-> differenza*
<Ishu> ma accadeva una cosa strana con il 3.16 e il minijack collegato alla cassa, si creavano dei loop di bassi non gestiti da me
<Ishu> veniva fuori un tum tum tum tum
<cristian_c> Ishu, appunto, utilizza la scheda esterna
<cristian_c> e bypassa quella interna
<cristian_c> pure le schede esterne hanno i connettori per i jack, eh
<Ishu> si è vero. hai ragione cristian_c  però ipotizziamo che mi voglio portare solo il picci al seguito?
<Ishu> perchè le tracce sono sul picci
<cristian_c> ?
<f843d0> Ishu: forse ti figuri la scheda esterna come qualcosa di ingombrante, si tratta di piccole periferiche USB
<cristian_c> sì, ma appunto che c'entrano le tracce
<cristian_c> ?
<Ishu> ho capito come i cavetti usb con le uscite jack cuffie e microfono. giusto?
<cristian_c> colleghi la scheda alla porta usb
<cristian_c> e la scheda ha i connettori classici
<cristian_c> per cuffie, casse e microfono
<cristian_c> lol
<f843d0> Ishu: https://www.google.it/search?q=usb+audio+card&biw=1280&bih=837&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=JccXVc7XGoq3UdezgZAC&sqi=2&ved=0CEcQsAQ
<Ishu> ho capito.
<Ishu> mi arrrendo
<Ishu> provo con il kernel 3.4
<cristian_c> ma dove li prendi questi kernel?
<cristian_c> Ishu, ma scarica la 12.04 e prova
<cristian_c> mettere il kernel 3.2 sulla 14.04 non mi sembra una grande mossa
<Ishu> ok però l'unica che fa funzionare l'audio
<Ishu> li scarico cercando e interrogando nonno google
<Ishu> ecco dove trovo il kernel
<Ishu> nulla da fare ogni tanto si blocca
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, ma scarica la 12.04 e prova
<cristian_c> Ishu, a parte linkem, non puoi andare da qualcuno a scaricare la .iso?
<Ishu> stavo cercando di fare proprio quello
<jester-> ma linkem non permette di fare download?
<Ishu> si ho un amico che mastica linux. jester linkem funziona bene alle volte. altre male
<jester-> Ishu: che centra internet con linux
<Ishu> jester- perchè la linkem mi passa un segnale schifoso e il mio sistema op è instabile per un kernel vecchio che però mi permette di usare gli altoparlanti del picci.
<cristian_c> Ishu, scusa, ma carica il kernel 3.16 che già hai
<cristian_c> non l'avrai mica rimosso?
<Ishu> si cristian_c ho rimosso il kernel 3.16
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mossa errata
<Ishu> perchè altrimenti ogni volta dovevo correre nei primi 10 secondi dal grub per far partire il kernel3.2. ho osato. chiedo scusa per la sperimentazione
<cristian_c> Ishu, reinstallalo
<cristian_c> Ishu, scusa, ma il grub si configura per farlo partire col kernel che si vuole
<cristian_c> basta leggere la guida
<Ishu> mmm essi ho letto la guida ma mi confondevo sempre nel associare il valore da 0 a 4 per indicargli la procedura da fare in maniera autonoma. autonomia  una malattia.
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ishu> il primo link?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle#Submenu
<cristian_c> Ishu, questo
<cristian_c> Supponendo di rendere predefinito il Kernel 3.2.0-18-generic-pae è possibile modificare il parametro GRUB_DEFAULT a scelta nei seguenti modi:
<jester-> orca vacca stamattina la connessione va e viene
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<Ishu> !hai ragione | cristian_c : però tu conosci il linux. io sono una schiappa.
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hai ragione'
<Ishu> eheh
<cristian_c> Ishu, basta che segui l'esempio
<cristian_c> se consideri le righe numerate
<drox> Salve ragazzi pe rinstallare kernel realtime, install linux-lowlatency o linux-rt?
<Ishu> cristian_c è un macello che mi demoralizza.
<cristian_c> Ishu, posta schermata grub
<Ishu> se sto scaricando ancora il kernel 3.4 all deb
<cristian_c> lol
<Ishu> ho scritto anche un reclamo alla linkem. sono 23€ al mese
<Ishu> scusa cristian_c cosa viene prima : il kernel generic pae o solo il generic?
<cristian_c> Ishu, il pae mica l'hai installato
<cristian_c> so che col dual core ti basta il non pae, ma posso sbagliarmi
<Ishu> no
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere quanta ram ha il pc
<cristian_c> pae = physical address extension
<Ishu> un intel centrino duo
<cristian_c> Ishu, la puoi postare questa schermata?
<drox> Salve cristian_c  pe rinstallare kernel realtime, install linux-lowlatency o linux-rt?
<cristian_c> drox, che devi fare?
<drox> cristian_c, ho provato ma no mi da ne il primo ne il secondo
<cristian_c> non so quale guida hai seguito, ergo...
<drox> vorrei usare rosegarden invece du musescore che sto usando adesso
<drox> ma rosegarden ha bisogno del kernel realtime, non  riesco a trovare il comando o il nome dl pacchetto da installare ^_^
<cristian_c> dove l'hai letto?
<drox> quando lo avvio mi da il messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> no
<drox> si avvia ma no ti fa sentire l'audio
<drox> aspetta
<cristian_c> drox, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/KernelBassaLatenza
<Ishu> si blocca.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ishu, la puoi postare questa schermata?
<Ishu> postare la schermata del grub? ma come faccio, non ho una macchina.
<drox> cristian_c, ok adesso lo sto scaricando prima non me lo dava. Adesso se utilizzo sempre il kernel a bassa latenza non dovrebbe dare problemi
<cristian_c> Ishu, neanche quella del cellularo?
<Ishu> manco quello
<cristian_c> Ishu, non puoi fartela prestare?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<drox> cristian_c, grazie dovrei aver risolto.
<Ishu> a fra poco così ti racconto. siete simpatici nerd
<Aquila66> Salve ragazzi
<Aquila66> Ho un problema chi può aiutarmi?
<Aquila66> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Aquila66
<ubot-it> Aquila66: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aquila66> Ho un problema, durante l'installazione di Ubunti ultima versione, si avvia ma subito dopo mi compare un errore "TSC CALIBRATION FAILED" devo cambiare versione?
<Aquila66> Anche con altra versione, ho lo stesso errore
<Aquila66> Dopo la stampa dell'errore il pc si riavvia
<jester-> Aquila66: dopo visto l'errore  il  sistema si avvia regolare?
<cristian_c> !ubunti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubunti'
<LoreRF> buongiorno a tutti :) avrei qualche domanda da fare
<LoreRF> sto facendo un tirocinio e mi hanno detto che devo traferire un server presente in una macchina windows ad una linux e dicendo di scegliere io quale versione di ubuntu scaricare
<LoreRF> qualche consiglio?
<LoreRF> sarei indeciso tra ubuntu o ubuntu server
<cristian_c> LoreRF, la risposta dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> trasferire dove?
<LoreRF> allora ho un server già funzionante sviluppato con netbeans
<cristian_c> server con quale os?
<LoreRF> però mi hanno detto che non lo vogliono più su windows ma su una macchina linux
<LoreRF> windows 7
<cristian_c> quale macchina?
<LoreRF> all'inizio mi hanno detto crea la virtual box sul tuo pc
<LoreRF> scaricata quella devo scegliere che sistema operativo installare
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ok, ma una volta installato
<LoreRF> e sono in conflitto perchè non so quale sia meglio
<cristian_c> non c'è un meglio
<cristian_c> c'è una versione più o meno adatta alla situazione
<cristian_c> che dovresti spiegare
<cristian_c> come  ci lavori su sto server?
<LoreRF> prova a spiegarmi
<LoreRF> allora il server si deve collegare a twitter e prendere alcuni tweet in base a certi criteri caricarli su un DB
<cristian_c> LoreRF, server di netbeans?
<LoreRF> poi è presente anche un applicazione android che fa richiesta a questo server e quest'ultimo deve dargli i tweet che ha preso da twitter
<LoreRF> il server non l'ho programmato io ma era già fatto da altri prima, e per farlo hanno usato netbeans
<cristian_c> ok, ma server di cosa?
<LoreRF> però mi hanno detto che posso usare quello che voglio io e pensavo ad eclipse
<cristian_c> eclipse è un ide
<cristian_c> di programmazione
<LoreRF> si esatto
<cristian_c> LoreRF, quindi non ho capito cos'è sto server
<cristian_c> a parte quello che hai detto che debba fare
<LoreRF> è un applicazione
<cristian_c> quale applicazione?
<LoreRF> allora c'è l'applicazione app su android che si appoggià ad un programma che sarebbe il mio server il quale fa tutto
<cristian_c> ok, del client android non ci importa
<cristian_c> quello che importa è il programma
<cristian_c> che gira sul server
<cristian_c> o meglio ancora vorrei capire che programma è
<LoreRF> cioè? scusa non capisco cosa vuoi sapere
<LoreRF> fai un esempio se puoi
<cristian_c> LoreRF, il programma - server
<cristian_c> di cui stai parlando
<LoreRF> si
<cristian_c> non so di quale programma stai parlando, considera che hai davanti una persona che non sa  niente della tua situazione
<LoreRF> vuoi sapere com'è sviluppato?
<cristian_c> come si chiama
<LoreRF> è programmato in java
<cristian_c> ok, e girava su windows 7
<LoreRF> è stato creato dall'università
<cristian_c> com e ti interfacciavi ad esso?
<cristian_c> *come
<cristian_c> interfaccia grafica, riga di comando=?
<LoreRF> ahh okok
<cristian_c> la scelta di ubuntu dipende da questo
<cristian_c> se installi solo per questo motivo, ovviamente
<LoreRF> allora non ha un interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> accedi ad esso tramite riga di comando?
<LoreRF> no
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> non intendo il client
<cristian_c> intendo la parte server
<LoreRF> sisi lo so
<LoreRF> dici come faccio io ad accedervi per modificarlo o per vederlo
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> le opzioni, quello che vuoi
<cristian_c> anche per avviarlo, non so
<cristian_c> lato server
<LoreRF> allora io mi collegavo ad con la connessione in remoto e per farlo andare aprivo netbeans e lì stava tutto il codice
<cristian_c> non ci siamo
<LoreRF> e poi come facevo con eclipse spingevo run
<LoreRF> e lui andava
<cristian_c> netbeans se non sbaglio è un altro ide di programmazione
<LoreRF> si esatto
<LoreRF> lo facevo partire così
<LoreRF> non ha opzioni il server
<LoreRF> quando parte, parte non puoi interfacciarti con lui
<cristian_c> LoreRF, quindi l'unica cosa che devi fare con quel programma è lanciarlo?
<cristian_c> 'run'?
<LoreRF> si esatto
<cristian_c> LoreRF, e non riesci ad avviarlo a riga di comando?
<cristian_c> non si può?
<LoreRF> non me l'hanno detto
<cristian_c> lol
<LoreRF> cioè sono arrivato io ed era già tutto fatto
<LoreRF> e mi hanno spiegato che si faceva così
<cristian_c> LoreRF, per utilizzare una macchina linux, dovresti conoscere qualcosa di linux
<LoreRF> qualcosa conosco ma non troppo
<cristian_c> LoreRF, mah, secondo me, non ti hanno detto tutto
<LoreRF> del tipo?
<cristian_c> LoreRF, il fatto che tu per lanciare programmi, utilizzi un ide di programmazione, fa un po' sorridere
<LoreRF> non so cosa dirti
<LoreRF> è così
<cristian_c> visto che servono per programmare, compilare, e poi ok eseguire per il debug
<LoreRF> non l'ho fatto io, io ho dovuto solo programmare l'app
<cristian_c> LoreRF, sì, ok , ma tu sei entrato chiedendo quale dei due ubuntu installare
<cristian_c> non conoscendo un granché di linux
<LoreRF> si esatto perchè adesso mi hanno detto di "trasferirlo"
<LoreRF> ho cercato su internet
<cristian_c> visto che usi un ide per lanciare un'applicazione presumilbilmente a riga di comando
<cristian_c> LoreRF, quindi , non so, se sia una buona idea installare ubuntu , al posto di windows
<cristian_c> considerato ciò
<LoreRF> e mi sono fatto un idea generale, cioè ero indeciso se usare ubuntu o ubunto server
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<LoreRF> si ho sbagliato a scrivere scusa errore di battitura
<cristian_c> LoreRF, il punto è che se puoi fare a meno dell'ìde, fallo
<cristian_c> è un'inutile complicazione
<LoreRF> cioè dici che non conviene portarlo in linux?
<cristian_c> perché onestamente, anche se non conosco i dettagli, lo ritengo abbastanza assurdo
<LoreRF> e se devo essere sincero anche io
<LoreRF> non ne capisco il motivo
<cristian_c> LoreRF, lo puoi usare con windows?
<cristian_c> il programma java
<LoreRF> sisi e va
<cristian_c> LoreRF, perché non ti vedo a tuo agio con linux
<LoreRF> però loro mi hanno detto che vogliono cambiare -.-''
<LoreRF> non l'ho mai usato tranne per qualche esame per l'università
<LoreRF> per quello sono qui e cerco di informarmi e di capire
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ora questo è il canale di supporto, quindi dico soltanto questo: quando vogliono cambiare , dovrebbero accertarsi che la persona del tirocinio conosca altri sistemi operativi
<LoreRF> ahh grazie
<cristian_c> LoreRF, se vuoi usare windows, usa windows
<cristian_c> questo è il consiglio
<LoreRF> si ma il problema è che loro voglio usare linux
<cristian_c> LoreRF, e tu digli che forse non lo conosci bene linux
<cristian_c> oppure cerca di imparare qualcosa
<LoreRF> ok dimmi cosa c'è da imparare e cerco
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ti posso dire che se il programma si lancia a riga di comando, vai tranquillo con ubuntu server
<cristian_c> se non è così, allora ci sono altre soluzioni
<LoreRF> ok vabene
<LoreRF> tipo?
<cristian_c> o windows, o una ubuntu classica con interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ma appunto dipende dal tuo programma
<LoreRF> perchè io devo proprio traferire fisicamnete il codice
<LoreRF> ahh okok
<cristian_c> LoreRF, e se non sai utilizzare ubuntu server, lascia perdere
<cristian_c> che presuppone la conoscenza della riga di comando
<LoreRF> quindi se non si avvia da riga di comanda ma solo usando l'ide è meglio ubuntu normale
<LoreRF> io so usare la riga di comando
<cristian_c> sì, ma a questo punto fai prima con windows, che conosci meglio
<cristian_c> e risparmi tempo
<LoreRF> questo è ovvio
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ok, allora accertati che il programma si possa lanciare a riga di comando
<LoreRF> ok va bene ora vedo
<cristian_c> in quel caso, vai di ubuntu server
<LoreRF> altrimenti l'altro?
<cristian_c> (sempre che conosci i comandi base di linux
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<lusy> ciao
<LoreRF> sisi
<cristian_c> LoreRF, tutto qui
<LoreRF> ok va bene
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ripeto, secondo me: o ubuntu server o windows
<cristian_c> a seconda della risposta alla domanda
<LoreRF> e come ambiente di sviluppo consigli qualcosa in particolare?
<lusy> Ho installato il browers naxthno, ma è in inglese, come si fa per averlo in italiano ?? grazie
<cristian_c> LoreRF, devi anche programma su questa macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> o solo lanciare il programma (una volta configurata)
<cristian_c> lusy, maxthon?
<lusy> si scusa
<cristian_c> !chat | lusy
<ubot-it> lusy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !info maxthon
<ubot-it> Package maxthon does not exist in trusty
<lusy> installato su ubuntu 12.04
<LoreRF> magari in futuro devo anche programmare
<cristian_c> LoreRF, allora qui la situazione cambia
<LoreRF> ok domanda stupida per quale motivo?
<cristian_c> LoreRF, se vuoi utilizzare sempre la stessa macchina virtuale anche per fare altre cose, tipo programmare
<lusy> cristian_c,  installato su ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> lusy, ok, ma qui non si da supporto a software esterno ai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> LoreRF, in questo caso, installati una ubuntu liscia con server grafico (ci sono varie interfacce grafiche)
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ma appunto la scelta dipende sempre dall'utilizzo che devi fare
<LoreRF> devrò apportare anche delle modiche al server probabilmente perchè molte cose non sono ottimizzate
<LoreRF> intendo modifiche a livello di codice
<cristian_c> LoreRF, capisco, ci sono anche gli editor a riga di comando
<cristian_c> tipo nano, o vim
<cristian_c> LoreRF, se ti sai destreggiare solo con la tastiera, senza mouse
<cristian_c> se devi fare solo questo
<LoreRF> si l'ho fatto e me la cavo però per il momento mi trovo ancora meglio nell'altro caso
<cristian_c> diciamo che se lo scopo è solo quello di modificare il codice del programma e nient'altro, è ancora valida l'opzione ubuntu server
<LoreRF> ok va bene
<cristian_c> certo, l'editor di testo nano non è proprio agevole
<cristian_c> valuta
<LoreRF> un altro editor simile a netbeans?
<LoreRF> non da riga di comando
<cristian_c> LoreRF, netbeans non è un editor
<LoreRF> tipo eclipse
<cristian_c> netbeans è un ide, e gira con la sua grafica
<cristian_c> LoreRF, sì, ma su ubuntu server non c'è grafica
<cristian_c> è tutto in shell
<LoreRF> ahh ecco
<LoreRF> ok
<cristian_c> questo ti sto dicendo
<LoreRF> azz..
<LoreRF> scusa ci sono arrivato
<cristian_c> tutto a riga di comando, ma se conosci linux, puoi benissimo farlo
<cristian_c> e se lo scopo della macchina è limitato a quel server-programma
<LoreRF> si ma mi sa non così bene allora
<cristian_c> LoreRF, appunto, a questo punto usa windows, tra le due
<cristian_c> opzioni
<LoreRF> non saprei come fare a trasferire tutto il codice
<cristian_c> LoreRF, ##windows
<LoreRF> windows ti dico che non posso usarlo
<LoreRF> loro non vogliono più usarlo
<olmo> salve a tutti. ho appena disinstallato unity launcher folder che crea cartelle di applicazioni nella dash...nonostante la disinstallazione le cartelle rimangono come faccio a eliminarle?
<LoreRF> non ho ancora capito il perchè
<cristian_c> LoreRF, non allunghiamo ulteriormente il discorso, ma se linux non è il tuo pane quotidiano, se ne facciano una ragione
<cristian_c> oppure lo studi seriamente
<LoreRF> dove posso studiarlo?
<cristian_c> LoreRF, passaimo in chat va, che qui è riservato al supporto
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> LoreRF, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> no privato
<LoreRF> è la prima volta che vengo e non so come funzioni scusa.. dovrei aver scritto
<cristian_c> olmo, come hai installato l'applicazione?
<ciro> Buona domenica a tutti!
<Ishu> buonasera, ho formattato e reinstallato ma il driver audio non funziona.
<rocco60> ciao ho installato ubuntu 64 bit 14.04 con scheda video integrata tutto ok ho aggiunto una scheda agp e dopo il login si blocca o mi appare la consolle tty adesso sono in modalita'grafica di emergenza potete aiutarmi per cortesia come posso fare?
<rocco60> questo da quando ho aggiunto una scheda video agp
<rocco60> sto usando ubuntu 14.04
<rocco60> ragazzi a chi posso chiedere di esperti?
<rocco60> non c'e nessuno del supporto di ubuntu?
<rocco60> :(
<rocco60> cristian_c mi aiuterestiper favore?
<mimmowingchun> buona sera
<rocco60> sera
<mimmowingchun> per info su installazioni a chi posso rivolgermi?
<rocco60> sembra non ci sia nessuno anche io ho bisogno di aiuto
<rocco60> ma non risponde nessuno
<mimmowingchun> a ok grazie
<mimmowingchun> posso chiedere a te?
<rocco60> comunque per quel poco che ne so .... chiedi pure
<mimmowingchun> ho installato un vmware e ho messo back track
<rocco60> quindi?
<mimmowingchun> ho problemi con il comando nvflash
<rocco60> ti fermo subito non credo di poterti aiutare... mi spiace le mie cometenze linux sono molto ridotte :(
<berg> buonasera
<rocco60> sera
<mimmowingchun> sera
<marks> ciaoo
<mimmowingchun> ok grazie lo stesso
<marks> vi trovate bene con ubuntu?
<Guest15722> ho bisogno di aiuto
<mimmowingchun> ee si .. se riesco a installarlo :(
<rocco60> nvflash cosa dovrebbe fare come comando giusto per curiosita'
<marks> io non so se sostituirlo con il vecchio windows 7
<Guest15722> potete aiutarmi?
<mimmowingchun> dovrebbe darmi la possibilità di installare su un altro pc
<mimmowingchun> android
<mimmowingchun> per la precisione toshiba ac 100
<Guest15722> ma mi leggete?
<marks> hai acquistato un pc con android?
<marks> di pure gues
<mimmowingchun> si
<marks> guest*
<rocco60> e' vuoi metterci ubuntu?
<mimmowingchun> si
<Guest15722> ho installato lubuntu ma alcuni programmi nn funzionano
<rocco60> che versione memmo?
<marks> non so se hai fatto bene.. dal punto di vista della personalizzazione del software è buono ma spesso richiede cpu/hardware in generale che con altri sistemi non sono il massimo
<rocco60> *mimmo
<mimmowingchun> lubuntu
<mimmowingchun> 12.10
<marks> no android
<mimmowingchun> almeno è quello che dice la guida
<marks> guest quali programmi
<rocco60> me la linki la guida?
<Guest15722> marks non vedo i dvd per esempio
<marks> che programma usi per eseguire file video? (potresti averne uno che non consente la visioni di tutte le estensioni)
<mimmowingchun> http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&u=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100&prev=search
<Guest15722> vlp
<marks> mimmo la linki in inglese? google translate non è il massimo ..
<marks> vlc?
<Guest15722> scusa vlc
<marks> ok
<rocco60> mimmo ma che errore ti da?
<marks> be allora non è problema che dicevo io.. vlc esegue praticamente tutto
<mimmowingchun> allora
<Guest15722> legge i masterizzati
<Guest15722> ma gli originali no
<mimmowingchun> ho installato una virtual dove faccio girare back track collego l'android e poi non so come andare avanti
<marks> ma i video dici da dvd o cd non masterizzati?
<Guest15722> dvd e cd
<rocco60> mimmo cioe' sei al punto 5 della guida?
<marks> nel senso non masterizzati come dvd video ma come semplici "contenitori" di file
<Guest15722> dvd video originale del gladiatore per esempio
<marks> e non lo esegue?
<Guest15722> no
<mimmowingchun> si
<marks> dvd masterizzati da te invece
<marks> ?
<Guest15722> no qualsiasi masterizzato
<marks> non è che ha qualche problema il masterizzatoe
<rocco60> e' il percorso di fastboot.bin e' in /usr/lib/nvflash?
<marks> masterizzatore
<Guest15722> no
<marks> cd vuoti?
<marks> o dvd
<rocco60> mimmo fastboot.bin in che dir si trova?
<rocco60> mimmo comunquela guida mi sembra chiara non dovresti avere problemi a seguirla
<elviog> Sono un principiante e non riesco a risolvere un problema: ho installato ubuntu14.04 e firefox, ma quest'ultimo sfarfalla e  blocca il pc specie in presenza di filmati. c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<rocco60> eviog puo dipendere dalla scheda video o dal pc poco performante
<rocco60> *elviog
<mimmowingchun> rocco
<rocco60> dimmi
<mimmowingchun> come vado nella dir?
<mimmowingchun> fastboot
<mimmowingchun> il comando
<mimmowingchun> =
<mimmowingchun> dov'è?
<rocco60> scusa da terminale hai provato a dare il comando e vedere se ti da errori?
<rocco60> Nvflash --bl /usr/lib/nvflash/fastboot.bin --sync
<rocco60> mimmo???
<mimmowingchun> non succede nulla
<mimmowingchun> do invio e va a capo il cursore
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> ho formattato la chiavetta usb da disk e adesso ubuntu non me la visualizza piu' quando la inserisco
<cristian_c> dorohero, fallo con gparted
<rocco60> mimmo  vai in /usr/lib/nvflash vedi c'e' un file bootloader.bin?
<mimmowingchun> è il comando che devo mettere?
<rocco60> no
<mimmowingchun> :(
<cristian_c> elviog, su quale pc?
<cristian_c> elviog, ma firefox non è di serie su ubuntu'
<cristian_c> ?
<rocco60> cristian_c mi aiuteresti per favore?
<elviog> rocco60, il pc è un compaq con processore amd athlonx2 64 bit e la scheda nvidia graphics sistema operativo window vista   con il quale non ha mai evidenziato questi problemi.
<cristian_c> !aiuto | rocco60
<ubot-it> rocco60: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !chat | mimmowingchun
<ubot-it> mimmowingchun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rocco60> cristian _c ho installato ubuntu 14.4 lts tutto ok con scheda grafica integrata
<cristian_c> elviog, da quanto riscontri questi problemi grafici?
<cristian_c> elviog, hai doppia scheda?
<mimmowingchun> ciao cristian
<rocco60> ho aggiunto una scheda grafica agp ed ho problemi
<rocco60> ora sono in modalita' grafica di emergenza
<rocco60> come risolvo?
<rocco60> per farlo avviare correttamente?
<cristian_c> elviog, controlla anche carico su cpu e consumo ram
<rocco60> cristian_c ho speranze?
<cristian_c> rocco60, non lo so, dipende dalla mobo e dalla scheda agp
<cristian_c> se per favore scrivi i modelli ...
<rocco60> magari sapessi il modello e' una vecchia scheda che mi ha dato un amico da dove posso risalire al modello?
<cristian_c> rocco60, sei in recovery?
<rocco60> sono in modalita grafica di emergenza se riavvio mi da la consolle tty
<elviog> cristian_c, i problemi li ho riscontrati dopo la prima istallazione (un mese fà). come faccio a controllare il carico sulla cpu e il consumo di ram?
<rocco60> sono gia passato dalla recovery
<cristian_c> elviog, su ubuntu c'è il monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> oppure con il comando top
<rocco60> elviog o da terminale digita top
<rocco60> :89
<cristian_c> rocco60, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> rocco60, digita: lspci -k | less
<elviog> grazie provvedo.
<cristian_c> rocco60, in modalità di emergenza puoi aprire un terminale?
<rocco60> cristian-c si solo che ho solo sto pc e se vado in modalita' emergenza non posso seguire i consigli... comunque http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702128/
<cristian_c> rocco60, puoi sempre chattare dal telefono
<cristian_c> o altro dispositivo mobile
<cristian_c> rocco60, hai soltanto quell'output?
<rocco60> trovato
<rocco60> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<rocco60>         Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device 0130
<rocco60> 01:00.1 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<rocco60> e' una ati :(
<rocco60> non credo sia supportata allora :(
<rocco60> che ne dici cristian_c?
<cristian_c> è motlo vecchia
<rocco60> si
<rocco60> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> le prestazioni potrebbero essere pessime con una scheda così vecchia
<rocco60> a parte buttarla dal 3 piano?
<cristian_c> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<cristian_c>  RV280 Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE/9250, M9+
<cristian_c> rocco60, su quale *buntu?
<rocco60> 14.04
<rocco60> Ubuntu 14.04.2 (HWE stack Utopic): a causa del bug 1424491 non è possibile installare il driver proprietario fglrx Catalyst.
<rocco60> :(
<rocco60> ma come mai in modalita' grafica di emergenza funziona?
<cristian_c> rocco60, intendo la versione
<cristian_c> quale versione hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> quella classica?
<rocco60> si da softeare center
<rocco60> come mai in modalita' grafica di emergenza funziona?
<cristian_c> rocco60, non ho capito
<cristian_c> cos'hai scaricato dal software center?
<rocco60> fglrx 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2
<rocco60> poi rimosso
<cristian_c> rocco60, intendo , hai la ubuntu classica con unity?
<rocco60> e da allora problemi
<cristian_c> o altre ubuntu
<rocco60> si
<rocco60> classica
<cristian_c> rocco60, è scritto molto chiaramente
<rocco60> 64bit
<cristian_c> rocco60, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon#Hardware_supportato_ma_troppo_vecchio_per_Unity
<cristian_c> non ha senso quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> rocco60, e la tua agp sta proprio in quella lista
<rocco60> siccome l'ho messa dopo e non avevo letto la wiki
<cristian_c> rocco60, tra l'altro è una scheda che è supportata solo dai driver open
<cristian_c> rocco60, non è possibile che tu avessi gli fglrx
<cristian_c> nei repository
<cristian_c> rocco60, la usi soltanto con i radeon
<cristian_c> quel reperto
<cristian_c> che è già molto
<rocco60> eppure ci sono
<rocco60> comunque ho modo di poterla usare visto che in modalita' grafica di emergenza funziona?
<cristian_c> rocco60, il punto è che non è supportata
<cristian_c> i driver non ci sono
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non li abbia presi da qualche parte
<cristian_c> rocco60, e qui non si da supporto a questo tipo di operazioni, visto che quei driver non sono fatti per quella scheda
<rocco60> cristian_c mi va bene se la uso solo con i radeon ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> rocco60, apri un terminale, se puoi
<rocco60> fatto
<cristian_c> rocco60, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> rocco60, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rocco60> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702223/
<rocco60> edora?
<cristian_c> rocco60, vai in Driver aggiuntivi e disattiva gli fglrx
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> rocco60, digita: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<rocco60> rocco@rocco-linux:~$ dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<rocco60> rc  fglrx                                                 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2                                 amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<rocco60> rocco@rocco-linux:~$
<cristian_c> sono mezzi installati
<rocco60> e l'altra' meta?
<cristian_c> rocco60, apt-cache policy fglrx
<cristian_c> rocco60, c'è solo la configurazione
<cristian_c> residua del pacchetto
<rocco60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702244/
<cristian_c> rocco60, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<rocco60> rocco@rocco-linux:~$ dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<rocco60> fglrx
<rocco60> language-pack-en-base
<rocco60> language-pack-gnome-en-base
<rocco60> rocco@rocco-linux:~$
<rocco60> scusa
<rocco60> che faccio ora?
<cristian_c> rocco60, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<rocco60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702284/
<rocco60> cristian_c come procedo adesso?
<cristian_c> rocco60, riavvia
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<rocco60> senza riconfigurare nulla?
<cristian_c> rocco60, ah, giusto
<rocco60> e se non parte chefaccio?
<cristian_c> ma non è installato , quindi, digita: dpkg -l | grep radeon
<rocco60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702308/
<cristian_c> rocco60, non vedo il problema, puoi provare a riavviare
<rocco60> ok ti faccio saper grazie per ora
<rocco60> riavvio a dopo
<rocco_60> cristian_c :( all'avvio schermo nero sono di nuovo in emergenza
<rocco_60> dai non stare li ad impazzire se non si puo' pazienza
<rocco_60> mi spiace solo peche' volevo mantenere l'installazione di ubuntu mi trovavo bene
<rocco_60> ma non sipuo farlo partire di default in modalita video di emergenza? basta che funziona
<cristian_c> rocco, digita: dpkg -l | grep radeon
<cristian_c> rocco, digita: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<rocco_60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10702356/
<rocco_60> sembra che fglrx non ci siano +
<rocco_60> quindi anche con radeon problemi
<rocco_60> che faccio?
<mimmowingchun199> chr
<mimmowingchun199> chat
<cristian_c> rocco_60, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<rocco_60> provo a dopo
<mimmowingchun199> cristian mi riporti in chat?
<mimmowingchun199> :(
<cristian_c> mimmowingchun199, ci sei già
<cristian_c> !chat | mimmowingchun199
<ubot-it> mimmowingchun199: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raulxx83> buona sera
<Raulxx83> posso avre informazoni sull installazione di ubutu da usb
<Raulxx83> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<krabador> !ciao | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Raulxx83, chiedi
<Raulxx83> sto intallazndo ubuntu da usb
<Raulxx83> praticamente dopo aver scelto lingua tastiera ecc ecc
<Raulxx83> mi ferma  con $rilevare e montaree cd rom$
<Raulxx83> come devo fare
<krabador> Raulxx83, notebook o fisso?
<mimmowingchun> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raulxx83> fisso
<Raulxx83> esattamente mi dice  # l unita cd rom cntiene un cd non utilizzabile per l installazione#
<krabador> mimmowingchun, sul sito ubuntu, ti dice "chat libera"
<Raulxx83> incerire un cd adatto e procedere con l installazione
<krabador> ed entri in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Raulxx83, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<Raulxx83> con unetbootin
<Raulxx83> immagine scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<krabador> !usbwin | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> unetbootin da problemi
<krabador> Raulxx83, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Raulxx83> ok...proviamo in  diretta
<Raulxx83> stopreparando la chiavetta usb
<krabador> Raulxx83, l'hai formattata prima?
<Raulxx83> si
<krabador> ok
<Raulxx83> sei un grande
<Raulxx83> funziona
<krabador> Raulxx83, perfetto
<xubuntu495> ciao
<xubuntu495> non riesco a fare l'installazione
<xubuntu495> mi segnala un errore sul metafile ISO
<Raulxx83> krabador ci sei ancora
<Raulxx83> mi esce una schermata con elenco dei kernel disponibili
<Raulxx83> quale devo installare_
<Raulxx83> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<krabador> Raulxx83, dove
<Raulxx83> durante l installazione sistem di base
<Raulxx83> mi e uscita una schermata con l elenco dei kernel
<Raulxx83> e mi chiede quale installare per rendere il sistema avviabile da disco fisso
<krabador> Raulxx83, di quale iso hai fatto la pendrive?
<Raulxx83> ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64
<krabador> Raulxx83, mi puoi menzionare l'ultima voce ?
<krabador> di quelle elencate?
<Raulxx83> nessuno
<krabador> "mi e uscita una schermata con l elenco dei kernel"
<krabador> l'ultimo in elenco
<Raulxx83> l ultima voce e #nessuno#.....
<Raulxx83> penultimo
<krabador> Raulxx83, nome  e numero
<Raulxx83> linux image 3.13.0-24-generic
<krabador> 14.04.2 deve avere 3.16
<Raulxx83> non compare proprio in elenco nessun 3.16
<krabador> Raulxx83, la macchina è connessa ad internet?
<Raulxx83> si
<krabador> Raulxx83, come mai installi server? ne hai esigenza?
<krabador> esigenza server, intendo.
<Raulxx83> sto realizzando un Nas
<Raulxx83> si si ti avevo capito
<krabador> Raulxx83, 3.13.0.48
<krabador> hai una voce come questa?
<Raulxx83> no
<krabador> qual'è
<krabador> quella con il numero a destra piu' alto?
<Raulxx83> 24
<krabador> ok, vai con quella
<Raulxx83> pero ci sono ....linux image 3.13.0-24 generic
<Raulxx83> pero ci sono ....linux signed image 3.13.0-24
<Raulxx83> pero ci sono ....linux image extra 3.13.0-24 generic
<krabador> image generic
<krabador> puoi andare tranquillo
<Raulxx83> restituito messaggio d errore
<Raulxx83> durante l i stallazione del pacchetto
<Raulxx83> cotrollare /var/log/syslog o la console virtuale 4 per dettagli
<Raulxx83> poi dice continua o indietro
<krabador> Raulxx83, controlla che la macchina sia connessa
<Raulxx83> dovrebbe esserlo sono collegato su una rete locale
<Raulxx83> fin ora ha scaricato senza problemi
<krabador> Raulxx83, in che punto è adesso?
<Raulxx83> son fermo al kernel
<krabador> che schermata intendo
<krabador> è tornato alla selezione?
<Raulxx83> se torno indietro mi da l elelnco con tutti i passaggi per l isntallazione
<Raulxx83> ora siamo a installare il sistema di base
<Raulxx83> cmq ho provato a pingarlo sulla rete e funziona tranquillamente la connessione
<krabador> ok, ripeti gli step, e seleziona signed, quando chiesto
<Raulxx83> ok ci sto provando
<Raulxx83> fatto ripartire
<Raulxx83> scusa lo stress
<Raulxx83> lo installo generico o mirato
<Raulxx83> mi cheide che tipo di installazione
<Raulxx83> niente stesso errore
<Raulxx83> uff
<krabador> anche con signed?
<Raulxx83> ho ricontrollato i parametri di connessione
<Raulxx83> adesso riporvo
<Raulxx83> perfetto
<Raulxx83> non va
<Raulxx83> mi arrendo
<krabador> Raulxx83, contolla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !md5 | Raulxx83
<ubot-it> Raulxx83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> in caso combaci, cambia pendrive, formattala e rifalla
<Raulxx83> ok...provo a cambare penna
<Raulxx83> non so che altro fare
<Raulxx83> provo a riscaricare anche l iso
<Raulxx83> grazie di tuto
<Raulxx83> speriamo di risolvere domani
<Raulxx83> ora si e fatto tardi
<Raulxx83> in arabia saudita stiamo un ora avanti
<Raulxx83> P
<krabador> beh, qui c'è l'ora legale da oggi
<krabador> forse siamo allineati
<krabador> :D
<Raulxx83> adesso siamo con un ora di differenza
<Raulxx83> prima eravamo con due
<cuppls> Aiuto..unebootin non mi fa scegliere..se premo invio non accade nulla
<krabador> !usbwin | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cuppls> Va bene..grazie
<andreinkho> buonasera
<andreinkho> qualche anima pia che da una mano?
<Arroak> Sera, sono nuovo del mondo Linux e vorrei iniziare a conoscerlo meglio. Sapete darmi qualche dritta o qualche guida per come iniziare a conoscere al 100% questo SO? Grazie.
<krabador> !documentazione | Arroak
<ubot-it> Arroak: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> Arroak, https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Flts%2Fserverguide%2Fserverguide.pdf&ei=kogYVdy_LMj1ap6rgogN&usg=AFQjCNFulK1_ExLLNgvTdhouDhSkKPslZw&bvm=bv.89381419,d.d2s
<Arroak> Grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> di niente
<Arroak> Mentre, alcuni mi consigliavano per imparare al meglio Linux, di non fare troppo affidamento alla GUI ma imparare bene a usare i comandi shell.
<Arroak> Per questo sai consigliarmi qualcosa?
<Arroak> In rete ne ho trovate parecchio, ma molte sono di più di dieci anni fa. Magari vanno bene lo stesso, però per sicurezza preferisco chiedere qui
<krabador> Arroak, chi ti ha consigliato sulla shell ha ragine
<krabador> *ragione
<krabador> e molti comandi , i principali sono rimasti quelli
<Arroak> Scusami se approfitto della tua disponibilità, un ultima domanda
<Arroak> Per caso, sai dirmi se questo sito (e le sue relative guide) sono affidabili?
<Arroak> http://www.tldp.org/
<Arroak> ad esempio: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<krabador> si, tdlp è buono
<Arroak> Grazie mille!
<bip> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | bip
<ubot-it> bip: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bip> !ciao | krabador  :)
<ubot-it> krabador  :): Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-28
<odiowindows> Buongiorno a tutti e buona Pasquetta. Mi spiace disturbare ma ho incasinato il mio pc nuovo sul quale sto cercando di installare da giorni Linux. Al momento il pc mi dà questo errore: "Missing operating System. error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode.. grub rescue>". Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<odiowindows> è un pc MSI GP62 6QF
<cristian_c> odiowindows:
<cristian_c> odiowindows: cos'hai tentato?
<odiowindows> Ciao. Di tutto! Ho provato a installare diverse versioni: Xubuntu 14.04.4 e 15.10; Ubuntu-mate 15.10 (ma si piantava per un errore relativo al bluetooth)e addirittura la beta del 16.04 mate.  La 16.04 sembrava andare ma mi ha dato un errore durante l'installazione relativo forse - il forse lo diceva il programma! - a vecchia roba presente sul disco
<odiowindows> ... sicchè ho cancellato da live tramite gparted la chiavetta...ma devo aver toppato da qualche parte e al riavvio mi ha dato quell'erroore
<odiowindows> io domani dovrei lavorare al pc per fare video editing... l'ho comprato apposta... ma non immaginavo tanto casino
<odiowindows> durante le installazioni mi dava sempre lo stesso errore (se mi dai il link per le immagini te lo invio)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai installato 16.04 o aggiornato a 16.04?
<odiowindows> installato
<odiowindows> ah, ho già brasato windows, quindi il pc è pulito
<cristian_c> perché al momento, nella beta, c'è un bug grave che impedisce di aggiornare da 14.04 a 16.04
<odiowindows> completamente pulito...
<odiowindows> bene
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai seguito le indicazioni date dall'utente su askubuntu?
<chris76> buongiorno
<odiowindows> a me andava bene anche la 15.10... ma nell'installazione si piantava per un errore "Errore nell'installare initramfs-tools (as superuser) subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<cristian_c> odiowindows: come hai fatto la 'chiavetta'?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e tramite dvd hai provato?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e poi aspetto ancora la risposta alla domanda
<odiowindows> dunque:
<odiowindows> 1 non ho seguito indicazioni su askubuntu...ma non è la prima volta che installo ubuntu sui miei pc
<cristian_c> che era proprio quello che ti si era linkato
<cristian_c> se prendi iniziative autonome, beh...
<cristian_c> poi accetti autonomamente le coseguenze
<cristian_c> +n
<odiowindows> 2 la chiavetta ha funzionato solo con rufus (finchè ho avuto windows), poi ultimamente l'ho fatto con uneteboot
<cristian_c> odiowindows: solo questi?
<odiowindows> tutti i link che mi avete consigliato li ho letti, non avevo capito ti riferissi a questo. Se me lo rimandi ti confermo
<odiowindows> all'inizio l'ho fatto con UUI, ma non funzionava e si piantava.
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/2Ynup5u
<cristian_c> odiowindows: avevi detto l'altro giorno che 'la sera o più tardi avresti testato quanto descritto nel post dell'utente'
<cristian_c> in quanto dovevi uscire e non avevi tempo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 'non funzionava e si piantava' <- cioè
<cristian_c> ?
<odiowindows> ah ok, ora ricordo. Dovrei averlo letto. Ma onestamente ho letto un mare di cose per provare a farcela da solo senza stressare sul canale...
<odiowindows> sinceramente non ricordo più, ho provato davvero mille cose.. mi spiace.
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ti era stato indicata una pagina precisa
<jester-> odiowindows: sbaglio o ti sei segato winz e pure partizioni ripristino
<cristian_c> in quel mome to
<cristian_c> non 'un mare di cose'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se poi hai fatto di testa tua, è tutto un altro discorso
<odiowindows> senti, mi spiace, non sono sicuramente un grande esperto di linux, ma nemmeno un rompiballe. Mi avete mandato un link e l'ho sicuramente letto, insieme ad altre pagine aperte. Quando sono tornato al pc la sera non so più che ho fatto e quali guide ho seguito.
<cristian_c> odiowindows: qui ti si può dare indicazioni precise, non si può venire fisocamente a domicilio a spingere tasti al posto tuo
<cristian_c> i
<jester-> odiowindows: se magari ci dici a che punto sei e cosa avevi combinato
<odiowindows> Ho erroneamente cancellato qualcosa da gparted in versione live, credendo di cancellare semplicemente la pennetta usb con la quale stavo provando a installare ubuntu-mate 16.04 visto che la 15.10 si piantava dando un messaggio di errore relativo al bluetooth. E al riavvio mi sono trovato l'errore "error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... g
<odiowindows> rub rescue>". Sul pc non c'è più nè win nè in programmi interni di MSI.
<jester-> odiowindows: hai dvdrom nel pc?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: mi sai che hai fatto un casotto senza mignotte
<jester-> odiowindows: segarsi winz è sempre una vaccata
<odiowindows> non ho dvd, ho fatto tutto da usb
<cristian_c> ma il pc ha masterizzatore dvd
<jester-> odiowindows: pc nuovo dovrebbe avere lettore dvd
<odiowindows> sì
<odiowindows> sì, c'è il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> e in tutti questi guorni
<jester-> odiowindows: visto che con usb non parte fatti un dvd
<cristian_c> no sei riuscito amprocurarti un supporto
<cristian_c> *non
<f843d0> odiowindows: comunque la soluzione è semplice: reinstalla, seguendo la guida suggerita che sarà ad hoc per il modello
<cristian_c> f843d0: infatti lo è
<odiowindows> ho sempre installato da usb..non pensavo ci fossero problemi. Che versione devo masterizzare di Ubuntu-mate? La 15.10 mi dava problemi col bluetooth
<jester-> odiowindows: mate unity o sticazzi il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<odiowindows> cmq con usb parte, solo che si pianta alla fine dell'installazione con tutte le versioni, dando l'errore che ho già postato prima: https://imgur.com/2Ynup5u
<jester-> cambia il vestito ma la ciospa è sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> f843d0: su askubuntu, stesso problema lamentato e pc praticamente simile, gp62 6qe invece che gp62 6qf
<cristian_c> praticamente cambia la nvidia e forse altro
<odiowindows> ah ok, ora ho capito a cosa ti riferisci. L'ho seguita tutta quella guida, e infatti sono riuscito a far partire l'installazione!
<jester-> odiowindows: sa di usb con errori
<odiowindows> dell'errore che vi ho postato, sempre lo stesso, l'unica versione che ha detto qualcosa in più era la 16.04 che diceva che probabilmente c'erano errori nella usb
<odiowindows> appunto
<odiowindows> e quindi ho provato a riformattarla con gparted dalla live ma non l'ho spuntata
<odiowindows> e ora ho questo errore del grub rescue. Come ci esco^
<odiowindows> ?
<f843d0> odiowindows: hai spaccato il sistema evidentemente con il tuo utilizzo di gparted
<f843d0> odiowindows: reinstalla
<jester-> odiowindows: comincia a rifare la tabella al disco
<odiowindows> il problema è che se anche digito F11  per decidere io da cosa far partire il boot, il pc mi risponde "Missing operating system"... qualsiasi chiavetta inserisca
<jester-> gpt che se nuovo hai uefi
<odiowindows> ok, come faccio?
<f843d0> odiowindows: le chiavette che inserisci non vanno bene
<jester-> odiowindows: il che è normale visto che l'os non c'è
<jester-> e la chiavetta è a mignotte
<odiowindows> infatti, sto cercando di masterizzare un dvd con la 15.10 che dovrebbe essere stabile
<cristian_c> odiowindows: i dvd ormai li trovi persino nelle patatine
<odiowindows> ma poi potete aiutarmi a superare l'errore del bluetooth che mi piantava il pc?
<f843d0> odiowindows: quasi sicuramente... se il bluetooth ti blocca il pc (molto strano), leva il bluetooth dai moduli del kernel/servizi!
<jester-> odiowindows: comincia a intallare al blututto ci pensiamo dopo e se il tuo hw non è linux digeribile il blututto te lo scordi
<jester-> volendo usare linux e facendo la talebanata di segare winz bisogna aver cura di comprare roba sicuramente compatibile
<jester-> a cominciare dal pc
<odiowindows> ma non mi interessa il blututto, mi interessa che non mi si pianti il pc mentre lo avvio...
<f843d0> odiowindows: fai 'ste chiavette e reinstalla, che il tempo passa
<jester-> odiowindows: una cosa per volta, fatti sto dvd e procedi
<odiowindows> sto masterizzando
<f843d0> odiowindows: e a questo ritmo, è gia tanto che domani puoi avviare vim
<odiowindows> 20%
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, ma passi sempre con gli stessi problemi . un giorni si e un giorno no ?!?
<jester-> ellamadonna stai usando un P4?
<cristian_c> f843d0:  mi dispiace, vim non lo usa 'nessuno' ;)
<jester-> ci vuogliono 3 minuti a scrivere la iso sul dvd
<Mr_Pan> jester-, i7 ultima gen
<jester-> eh ma va piano a masterizzare
<jester-> cristian_c: vim è potente ma è da autolesionisti
<jester-> in sicilia lo consigliano al posto del cilicio
<odiowindows> fatto
<odiowindows> sto lavorando su un pc del 2011 simpaticoni... visto che quello nuovo l'ho cotto
<jester-> odiowindows: fallo partire e vai in prova
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, io lavoro con un t400 del 2007/8 ? boh ... va come un treno
<odiowindows> ok, ho masterizzato la 15.10, ho inserito il dvd e riavviato... messaggio di errore: error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode..grub rescue>
<f843d0> odiowindows: cambia l'ordine del boot, oppure il disco non funziona
<jester-> odiowindows: evidente che non parte il dvd ma il disco sciancato
<Mr_Pan> odiowindows, devi settare il bios per far partire  il dvd
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: i pc differiscono per caratteriatiche, non solo per età
<jester-> sul quale hai installato grub e non essendoci l'os si incazza
<Mr_Pan> o premere l'apposito tasto (f12 di solito) per avviare il menu di scelta
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, certo ... t400 core 2 duo ..
<odiowindows> E parte...!
<odiowindows> già...l'errore del acpi... reboot
<cristian_c> odiowindows: dov'è sto errore?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la guida spiegava come aggirarlo
<odiowindows> sì cristian, lo so e da usb avevo imparato ad aggirarlo, ma da dvd non mi fa accedere a nulla...
<cristian_c> non è così
<cristian_c> !image | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/4gO67nU
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e prima di questa?
<jester-> odiowindows: hai controllato il sum della iso?
<odiowindows> no...se mi date indicazioni lo faccio
<odiowindows> prima di questa cmq mi ripete solo l'errore dell acpi. Precisamente avvio da DVD, c'è la schermatina nera col logo in basso, carica, e poi dà subito l'errore
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 'la schermatina nera col logo in basso'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta schermata
<odiowindows> arrivano le immagini
<odiowindows> 1. https://imgur.com/a/1DNxa
<odiowindows> 2. ttps://imgur.com/dOVWDzy
<odiowindows> e 3. https://imgur.com/78EiCzV
<jester-> odiowindows: sa di iso errata
<odiowindows> poi c'è quella che vi ho già postato https://imgur.com/4gO67nU
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ci sono due icone
<jester-> odiowindows: hai disattivato nel bios eventuale secure boot?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: l'omino e la tastiera
<odiowindows> l'ultima volta che ci ho messo le mani l'avevo settato in legacy perchè ormai non c'era più win
<odiowindows> come verifico l'iso?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> odiowindows: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<cristian_c> odiowindows: schermata persino presente nella pagina, se l'avessi letta
<cristian_c> forse non hai avuto tempo di leggere la guida ufficiale, al posto delle 'mille guide' cui hai accenno
<cristian_c> *accennato
<cristian_c> Premere un tasto qualsiasi per visualizzare la schermata per la scelta della lingua, seguita dalla schermata con le opzioni di avvio, come nell'immagine sottostante.
<jester-> e ti è stato detto piu volte in settimana
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sei sempre con iso xubuntu o iso ubuntu?
<jester-> se non ha errori c'è da pensare che hai preso un pc 100% non linux digeribile
<odiowindows> vi chiedo scusa, avete perfettamente ragione: c'era pure la schermata..... mi dispiace
<odiowindows> ora sto installando, intanto che cerco di verificare se l'iso è corretta
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il dvd non ti da l'errore acpi?
<cristian_c> su acpi
<odiowindows> sì, ma dalla schermata digitando f6 era possibile deselezionarlo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai scelto 'prova' o installa'?
<odiowindows> installa...
<cristian_c> ...
<odiowindows> la prova l'avevo già fatta con le usb e fungeva
<cristian_c> odiowindows: magari una schermata di gparted avrebbecaiutato
<jester-> odiowindows: se vai per i cazzi tuoi forse per natale installi
<f843d0> Di chissà quale anno
<jester-> eh è come entro e entro e non oltre
<odiowindows> ...
<jester-> è senza non oltre
<jester-> odiowindows: bisogna controllare in quale stato hai ridotto il disco
<jester-> se ne ha uno o due sdd + hd ultima moda
<jester-> se una scheda grafiga o due
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se ci sono problemi con le partizioni o col disco, gparted permette di farsi un'idea
<odiowindows> 2 , uno sdd e l'altro ultima moda
<odiowindows> aiuto, potete fermarvi un momento per favore^
<jester-> odiowindows: quindi si deve fare installazione manuale
<odiowindows> dunque:
<jester-> piazzare os su sdd e la home sul normale
<jester-> ma se non vediamo come cazzo sei messo è come andare dal gommista a prendere il pane
<odiowindows> md5ss ecc per la mia versione ubuntu mate 15.10 qual'è? devo cercare ubuntu-gnome 15.10 o ubuntu 15.10?
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<odiowindows> relativamente all'installazione: quella la so fare e non vi stresserei oltre (metto /boot e / su sdd e /home su normale), ma è il resto che non so se funge
<cristian_c> odiowindows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> odiowindows: no, niente /boot separata
<cristian_c> odiowindows: facci vedere una schermata del partizionamento, per favore
<cristian_c> non so come altro dirlo
<odiowindows> allora, la iso è ok
<odiowindows> ma da dove ve la faccio vedere? io al momento sono nella videata "preparazione all'installazione di Ubuntu mate" e vorrei dirgli di scaricare gli aggiornamenti e installare software terze parti... vado bene?
<odiowindows> o devo aprire Gparted?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: considerato che hai superato quel punto
<cristian_c> prova a lasciargli finire il lavoro
<odiowindows> non ne faccio una giusta....
<cristian_c> se l'installazione si interrompe o al termine, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> senza riavviare
<odiowindows> io non ho ancora dato invio... se vuoi mi fermo e apro gparted...anche perchè temo che l'installazione finirà come le altre volte..
<cristian_c> odiowindows: così, magari, nella stessa live, si da un'occhiata ad eventuali problemi, ma considera che hai disattivato acpi in fase di avvio allo scopo di bootare
<cristian_c> odiowindows: allora posta ora la schermata
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/734872/unable-to-run-ubuntu-on-a-msi-laptop-without-disabling-acpi
<odiowindows> 1. Non so cosa sia acpi... è il touchpad del mouse? Ho bypassato con un mouse wi-fi... 2. quindi che faccio? Clicco su esci e riavvio? 3. che schermata di posto? Gparted? Da questo punto dell'installazione riesco ad aprirlo?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: no, acpi = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<cristian_c> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<jester-> odiowindows: è la parte che governa avvio sospensione  velocità delle ventole, gestione clock della cpu e spegnimento del pc, se è incompatibile rimetti winz o avrai un pc sciancato
<odiowindows> allora ho un altro problema: il touchpad del mouse non funge
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la schermata di gparted
<jester-> odiowindows: lascia perdere va
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma hai c-states disattivato nel bios?
<odiowindows> perdonatemi: possiamo mettere ordine? Io sono fermo sulla stessa videata di prima" Preparazione all'installazione" perchè ho selezionato installa. Come mi muovo da qui?
<cristian_c> Running an Ubuntu Live USB with the following boot options: nouveau.blacklist=1 acpi=off before quiet splash
<odiowindows> ok, quindi esco e riparto. Giusto?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: allora vai avanti con l'installazione, se non puoi farr altrimenti
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se fallisce , posta una schermata del problems
<cristian_c> a
<odiowindows> ok
<odiowindows> cosa dicevate del /boot ?
<cristian_c> di non farla separata
<jester-> odiowindows: bisogna vedere il patizionamento
<odiowindows> Quindi ? Come setto le varie sda dell Sdd?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma su quale schermata sei?
<odiowindows> di solito faccio sda1 /boot e sda2 /...
<cristian_c> ce la puoi mostrare?
<jester-> odiowindows: fai prtire g parted vieni in canale da live e posta la schermata
<jester-> odiowindows: o dobbiamo pensare che trolli
<odiowindows> sta macinando sempre sulla "preparazione all'installazione" dopo che ho dato avvia, non ha ancora cambiato videata... non èancora arrivato su quella delle partizioni, ma sta macinando
<cristian_c> pensavo lunedì di pasquetta ci sarebbe stata una tregua
<jester-> odiowindows: va bè arrangiati
<jester-> vai prendere lè u culu da un'altra parte
<odiowindows> ecco, ora ha cambiato videata: "Tipo di installazione".... mi state confondendo..io da qui come lo apro gparted?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: scegli 'Altro'
<cristian_c> e posta la schermata
<jester-> odiowindows: sto pensando di bannarti l'ip cosi ci togliamo il pensiero
<odiowindows> ok, ora posto
<cristian_c> altrimenti torna quando hai voglia di seguire sul serio
<jester-> cristian_c: lascia perdere
<jester-> ropiamogli il giocattolo ignorandolo e pace
<jester-> ci siamo tolti la curiosità ma il trollaggio è scontato a sto punto
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/y7jl7HD
<odiowindows> scusate, ma che sto sbagliando?? Vi sto seguendo in tutto quel che dite!
<jester-> odiowindows: il contraio di quel che ti digiamo
<jester-> odiowindows: devi rifare le tabelle
<jester-> hai tutto a mignotte
<odiowindows> che vuol dire?!
<jester-> quindi fai niuova tabella partizioni su entrambi i dischi
<odiowindows> Sono fermo in qeulla videata. Se mi dite che devo fare lo faccio
<jester-> dopo di che fai vedere
<jester-> odiowindows: ti è stato detto di usare gparted da prova ubuntu
<jester-> ma siccome tu segui diligentemente sei andato in installazione
<jester-> si puo fare anche da li ma è un casino
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nel primo disco,  non c'è niente?
<jester-> ma enache sul secondo
<odiowindows> (si jester ma da allora mi avete detto di provare a continuare l'installazione... Ho anche chiesto se dovevo uscire e ricominciare)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma hai installato ubuntu su sdb?
<cristian_c> secondo disco
<jester-> d è pieno di buchi
<jester-> cristian_c: non ha installato un cazzo per adesso
<jester-> ha solo mandato a mignotte le partizioni
<cristian_c> ha una swap e ext4 sul secondo disco
<odiowindows> esatto, non ho installato nulla perchè tutte le varie installazioni precedenti sono andate a rotoli
<cristian_c> jester-: eh
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ci sonp guide ufficiali che spiegano come fafe
<cristian_c> fare
<jester-> odiowindows: allora riavvia in prova ubuntu
<jester-> e non divagare o giuro che ti banno
<odiowindows> riavvio
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, partiziona bene
<cristian_c> da live
<cristian_c> odiowindows:  e decidi cosa deve stare dove
<jester-> glilo digiamo ni dove
<jester-> sdd os
<jester-> hd home e swap che tanto avra tanta ram e non serve a un cazzo
<odiowindows> allora passo passo: ho cliccato f6 e settato acpi=off, ma non trovo dove settare nouveau.blacklist=1
<odiowindows> devo scrivere da qualche parte?
<odiowindows> *scriverlo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lo editi a mano
<cristian_c> odiowindows: premi 'e'
<cristian_c> qui dovrebbe andare
<jester-> odiowindows: setta nomodeset
<cristian_c> odiowindows: Running an Ubuntu Live USB with the following boot options: nouveau.blacklist=1 acpi=off before quiet splash
<odiowindows> acpi=off l'ho selezionato tra le opzioni f6... devo scriverlo anche a mano?
<cristian_c> che anchee dvd, va bene uguale
<DaveHolopainen> buongiorno. ho un problema (presumo) di driver grafici: dopo l'installazione, se avvio ubuntu normalmente la schermata di caricamento diventa nera e non si vede la GUI (ma si sente l'audio), mentre se avvio in recovery mode la GUI si vede ma entro in un login loop che non mi fa loggare
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma riesci a seguire per una volta quello che ti si dice?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nonostante tu abbia detto di usare ubuntu da anni
<DaveHolopainen> (ho aperto un thread in http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=609385, nel caso qualcuno possa aiutarmi può anche rispondermi lì, appena può... grazie)
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: appena installato ubuntu?
<DaveHolopainen> ciao!
<DaveHolopainen> si
<DaveHolopainen> 14.04 lts
<DaveHolopainen> in dual boot con windows 10
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen:  cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<DaveHolopainen> i7 6700hq, 8 gb, nvidia geforce gtx 950m
<cristian_c> odiowindows: devi editare la riga di comando, esattamente come hai fatto l'altra volta con xubuntu in live
<cristian_c> solo che lì usasti tab
<odiowindows> si si , l'ho fatto. Sto lanciando la live
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok, hai messo acpi bla bla bla e nouveau blacklist?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: prima dei trattini
<odiowindows> snd_hda_intel 000 ecc failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<cristian_c> anzi, prima di quiet splash
<odiowindows> si, tutto prima di quiet splash...
<odiowindows> mi ha dato quell'errore, ora sta macinando
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, non ti preoccupare
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> probabilmente sta tentando di usare la intel
<cristian_c> al posto della nvidia
<cristian_c> che di base, come driver open usa driver nouveau, mentre i closed si chiamano 'nvidia'
<odiowindows> sì, infatti la grafica è diversa da prima... cmq sta ancora macinando
<DaveHolopainen> (in realtà ho già smanettato un po', seguendo qualche guida su internet, ho installato da terminale (ctrl+alt+f1) i driver nvidia-364, poi con cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf ho visto che, nell'output, c'è un "screen 0 "nvidia" e inactive "intel" "... può darsi sia quello? solo che non ho idea di come intervenire)
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: anche tu msi?
<cristian_c> 950m
<cristian_c> e i7-6700hq
<DaveHolopainen> ehm... non so cosa vuol dire msi
<DaveHolopainen> sorry ^^
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: la marca del pc
<DaveHolopainen> ah no, è un asus
<odiowindows> "il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di 'TrashAppletFactory::TrashApplet" Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?
<DaveHolopainen> asus n552vx-f131t
<odiowindows> e la grafica è molto grossolana
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sei sul desktop?
<DaveHolopainen> (chiedo scusa, devo andare a pranzo... vedo di fare il prima possibile, appena ci sono batto un colpo)
<odiowindows> Si sono sul desktop, ma che rispondo all'errore? Non eliminare o Delete?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lascia perdere
<cristian_c> non eliminare l'applet
<cristian_c> se te lo permette
<odiowindows> ho cliccato non eliminare e non ha dato problemi. ora posto
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/uOs4AJF
<odiowindows> Devo postare anche l'altro hard disk?
<cristian_c> odiowindows:
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai detto che hai impostato la modalità legacy
<cristian_c> e siccome non ti interessa il dual boot
<odiowindows> l'ultima volta sì
<cristian_c> odiowindows: l'altro disco che dimensioni ha?
<odiowindows> 1 tb
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e hai modificato quest'impostazione nel bios?
<odiowindows> sì dal bios
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nel senso, ora è in legacy, o hai di nuovo abilitato uefi?
<cristian_c> successivamente
<cristian_c> se in legacy ti basta fare due tabelle dos
<cristian_c> in gparted
<odiowindows> l'ho settato in legacy e stop. Poi non so se nei vari casini è ripartito in uefi
<odiowindows> mi guidi passo passo?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: in gparted, scegli Device
<odiowindows> crea nuova partizione?
<cristian_c> no
<odiowindows> ok, sono solo su device
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 'create partition table'
<odiowindows> warning! ecc.. scelgo msdos?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e scegli msdos
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> su sda, naturalmente
<cristian_c> il disco da 250
<odiowindows> certo, su sda. Fatto. Ora?
<odiowindows> sì sì, quello da 250. fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: una volta fatto questo, crea nuova partizione
<cristian_c> per ora un'unica partizione, ext4
<odiowindows> primaria
<cristian_c> che occupa l'intero disco
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì
<cristian_c> nel daso, potrai sempre ridurla
<odiowindows> freee space preceding 1 mb
<cristian_c> successivamente, da livs
<cristian_c> odiowindows: fagli fare, come suggerisce
<cristian_c> l'importante è che sia ext4
<cristian_c> odiowindows: poi fai clic sul pulsante di spunta verde nella barra degli atrumenti
<odiowindows> alla voce "Align to:" propone MiB..lascio così?
<cristian_c> s
<cristian_c> odiowindows: senza modifiche
<odiowindows> ok, non ho modificato nulla è ho spuntato. Ah fatto
<odiowindows> Ha
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> l'hai creata?
<odiowindows> sì
<cristian_c> lamext4
<cristian_c> odiowindows: poi fai clic sul pulsante di spunta verde nella barra degli strumenti
<cristian_c> per applicare le modifiche
<cristian_c> odiowindows: dillo, quando ha finito
<odiowindows> lamext4?
<cristian_c> 'la ext 4'
<odiowindows> ah ok, allora sì, l'ha fatta
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai premuto su applica modifiche?
<odiowindows> ora ho una /dev/sda1 con est4
<odiowindows> sì
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> non è che non mi fido....
<odiowindows> ma è meglio controllare ;) sto postando
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/k8ravNc
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nel menù a tendina in alto a destra
<cristian_c> seleziona sdb
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/QcJD5u5
<cristian_c> odiowindows: device->'create partition table'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: anche qui , msdos
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: può aiutare anche il log di Xorg: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e posta la situazione aggiornata con uno screenshot
<odiowindows> 1 partition is currently active on device /dev/sdb... devo prima smontarle giusto?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì
<odiowindows> però mi dava solo swapoff... sulla swap... per le altre mi propone o format o delete
<cristian_c> swapoff
<odiowindows> ok, e per l'altra?
<cristian_c> non ti preoccupare
<cristian_c> odiowindows: device->'create partition table'
<odiowindows> devo aver sbagliato qualcosa perchè mi dà errore: "an error occurred... if you want support you need to provide the saved details see http://gparted.org/save-details.htm"
<cristian_c> odiowindows: rifai
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se sei in live...
<odiowindows> details: create Primary Partition
<odiowindows> si sono in live
<odiowindows> rifaccio
<cristian_c> odiowindows: devi solo rifare la tabella
<odiowindows> creata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/9JGDmCA
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quanta ram hai?
<odiowindows> mi pare 12 ma verifico subito
<odiowindows> o sai darmi un coamndo da terminale?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì
<f843d0> odiowindows: free -m
<DaveHolopainen> ci sono!
<cristian_c> ma non hai una targhetta sul poggiapolsi?
<DaveHolopainen> quando vuoi :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma non eri esperto di ubuntu? ;)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ti ho scritto sopra circa il log di Xorg
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: rendici partecipi dell'output di cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<odiowindows> non sono esperto... uso solo ubuntu dal 2010... come un povero utente
<odiowindows> cmq 16 gb
<DaveHolopainen> si ho letto ora, faccio subito
<cristian_c> odiowindows: crea nuova partizione
<odiowindows> sempre primaria?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e nel secondo campo numerico, scegli 1600 mib o mb, quello che c'è tra i due
<f843d0> !paste | DaveHolopainen
<ubot-it> DaveHolopainen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaveHolopainen> il problema è che sto scrivendo da un altro pc...
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sorry, 16000
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e scegli swap
<DaveHolopainen> non posso nemmeno usare la recovery mode, perchè ho appunto quel problema del loop quando faccio il login
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vai sul pc che non funziona, prova a lanciare la sessione come "vorresti", al termine torna in Ctrl+Alt+F1
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: hai una chiavetta?
<DaveHolopainen> si
<odiowindows> Dunque, secondo campo ho messo 16000, primaria, linux-swap
<DaveHolopainen> salvo in un file su chiavetta? come si fa?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: intanto arriviamo al punto che ti ho detto :)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e non inserire la chiavetta ancora
<DaveHolopainen> ci sono già :P
<DaveHolopainen> sono sul terminale
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ah ok, perfetto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: inserisci chiavetta
<cristian_c> odiowindows: dai ok, e mostra la situazione aggiornata
<cristian_c> in gparted
<DaveHolopainen> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dai come comando, mount
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vedi dove ha montato la chiavetta?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: di solito /media/[code]
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/SyFwFcb
<DaveHolopainen> no, non la vedo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: per facilitarti la vita, puoi anche dare mount | grep media
<DaveHolopainen> ho provato a dare mount senza chiavetta, e l'output è uguale
<DaveHolopainen> ah ok
<DaveHolopainen> provo cos'
<cristian_c> odiowindows: crea una seconda partizione, nello spazio che resta
<DaveHolopainen> mount | grep media fatto, ma non mi da nessun output
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e scegli semplicemente ext4 , senza toccare le dimensioni
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dmesg | tail
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vedi nominato un disco? Tipo sdc, sdf, sdd?
<odiowindows> Fatto. ora posto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: applica le modifiche
<DaveHolopainen> sdb
<DaveHolopainen> sdb1, direi
<DaveHolopainen> l'ultima riga è:
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: cd && mkdir foo && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 foo
<DaveHolopainen> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<DaveHolopainen> direi che è quello
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: si dovrebbe essere lei
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dai il comando di sopra
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/5Zi7lwm
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ls foo
<DaveHolopainen> (nessun output, ma credo sia normale)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dovresti vedere il contenuto della chiavetta
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/5Zi7Iwm
<DaveHolopainen> uh ok, la vede!
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la schermata non esiste
<DaveHolopainen> perfetto
<odiowindows> guarda la seconda
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: cd foo && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > bar.txt
<cristian_c> odiowindows: chiudi gparted e apri l'installer
<odiowindows> ok, scarico aggiornamenti durante l'installazione? E installo software di terze parti?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: scusa se ripeto, ma avevi disattivato c-states nel bios?
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: beh, dipende se hai una connessione attiva
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: con cat bar.txt vedi del testo scorrere?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai una connessione attiva in live?
<odiowindows> ah già... non so nemmeno cosa sia c-states... come ci arrivo? Si, ho la connessione
<DaveHolopainen> mmmh aspetta, avevo messo una sola &
<cristian_c> odiowindows: avevi detto di aver seguito la procedura dettata dall'utente di askubuntu
<cristian_c> Disabling CPU C-States in BIOS
<odiowindows> (cmq la grafica al momento è orribile... tutta grossa, mentre prima era piccolina e carina. Si sistema con l'installazione?)
<DaveHolopainen> ok, ora l'ho fatto correttamente, ma mi da "bar.txt: Permission denied"
<cristian_c> odiowindows: che  è una possibile causa dei blocchi
<DaveHolopainen> riprovo con "sudo" davanti?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: immaginavo. Fai sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | sudo tee bar.txt
<cristian_c> odiowindows: puoi rispondere alle domande?
<odiowindows> onestamente quel passaggio potrei essermelo perso perchè non ricordo assolutamente di averlo fatto. Ma magari mi sbaglio. Come possiamo vederlo?
<DaveHolopainen> ok, è scorso un macello di testo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vedi del testo con sudo cat bar.txt?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: avresti dovuto controllare nel bios
<cristian_c> come più volte ripetuto
<DaveHolopainen> si, direi che è lo stesso testo che scorre
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: perfetto. cd
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo umount foo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: di partizionare , hai partizionato
<cristian_c> odiowindows: almeno questo l'hai fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: quando ha finito, puoi estrarre la chiavetta e fornirci il file dall'altra postazione
<DaveHolopainen> subito, grazie ;)
<DaveHolopainen> mi rimanderesti il link, che l'ho perso nei meandri della chat? xD
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quindi visto che hai già partizionato i due dischi, puoi uscire dalla live e andare nel bios a controllare
<odiowindows> ok, esco e controllo
<f843d0> !paste | DaveHolopainen
<ubot-it> DaveHolopainen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaveHolopainen> mh, non trovo il testo nella penna usb
<DaveHolopainen> il bar.txt non c'è... uff
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: rifai la procedura
<DaveHolopainen> yes
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: quando digiti sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | sudo tee bar.txt...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: devi essere in /home/$USER/foo
<DaveHolopainen> aaaah ok ho sbagliato lì, ero nella home, non in foo
<DaveHolopainen> infatti il bar.txt ce l'ho nella home di ubuntu
<DaveHolopainen> ok, direi che posso semplicemente fare mv
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ma prima devi rimontare la penna
<odiowindows> uhm....col comando originale (F3) non entra più nel bios...
<f843d0> odiowindows: sarà stato F2
<odiowindows> no..era f3
<odiowindows> infatti non entra nemmeno con f2
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il manuale del pc ti <iuterà ;)
<DaveHolopainen> si, l'ho rimontata
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: con ls foo vedi il contenuto della penna?
<DaveHolopainen> yep
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: allora cd
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo mv bar.txt foo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dovresti avere ritorno con ls foo/bar.txt
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<DaveHolopainen> ora lo vedo nella penna
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: cd
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo umount foo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: quando terminato, estrai la penna
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538362/
<DaveHolopainen> ecco qui :)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: non vedo errori da parte di Xorg.0.log, cosa succede quando questo log viene generato?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: hai detto che dal login torna al login?
<DaveHolopainen> si, allora:
<DaveHolopainen> dal grub, se clicco su "ubuntu", per farlo partire normalmente, parte la schermata di caricamento, ma poi diventa nera e non si vede nulla. tuttavia si sente l'audio, quei tamburelli o jambé, di quando parte la schermata di login
<odiowindows> purtroppo da solo f3 come opzione...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: questo accadeva anche prima delle tue azioni con ppa ed installazione di driver nvidia?
<odiowindows> perchè usa il software MSI interno per fare il ripristino... ma io l'ho brasato.
<DaveHolopainen> se invece dal grub faccio partire in recovery mode, o se su "ubuntu" clicco "e" e nelle impostazioni metto "nomodeset" al posto di "quiet slash", la schermata di login si vede (ma con risoluzione più bassa). se poi metto la mia password, la schermata ritorna di nuovo a quella di login, in un loop infinito
<DaveHolopainen> si, accadeva anche immediatamente dopo le mie azioni, ad installazione appena finita
<DaveHolopainen> anzi, ti dirò di più:
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: no, mi interessa _prima_! :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se non sai come entrare nel bios, rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<DaveHolopainen> scusa ho sbagliato, si accadeva anche prima* le mia azioni
<cristian_c> non te la prendere, eh
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: _prima_ delle azioni con ppa, come si comportava?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ah ok
<DaveHolopainen> dicevo
<cristian_c> !ripristino | f843d0
<ubot-it> f843d0: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> !ripristino | DaveHolopainen
<ubot-it> DaveHolopainen: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f843d0> cristian_c: grazie, lo terrò presente :) ma il mio sistema funziona più o meno
<DaveHolopainen> per far partire la live, in "try ubuntu without installing" ho dovuto cliccare "e" e mettere nomodeset al posto di quiet splash, sennò lo schermo restava fisso nella schermata di caricamento
<DaveHolopainen> no raga, il ripristino l'ho già fatto stamattina
<cristian_c> f843d0: se vuoi ripristinare , puoi farlo anche tu, qui non si offende nessuno :)
<cristian_c> oltre a DaveHolopainen
<f843d0> cristian_c: :D
<DaveHolopainen> mi dava sto problema, non l'ho risolto, ho formattato e reinstallato tutto, anche connettendomi ad internet (magari aveva bisogno di scaricare aggiornamenti strani...)
<DaveHolopainen> ma il problema persiste
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: e hai già riempito l'os di ppa?
<DaveHolopainen> ho messo quella nvidia
<DaveHolopainen> per scaricare i driver nvidia-364
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: i 364 se ci sono
<cristian_c> li trovi in driver aggiuntivi
<DaveHolopainen> non ho il GUI
<cristian_c> altrimenti scarica una 16.04 beta
<cristian_c> e provi su quella
<DaveHolopainen> posso solo agire da terminale
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: su un'installazione pulita ;)
<DaveHolopainen> è esattamente quello il mio problema, non va ne in modalità normale ne in recovery
<DaveHolopainen> in recovery mi da un problema di login loop... metto la password, e ritorna alla schermata di login
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: avvia una live
<DaveHolopainen> ok, faccio ripartire la live (ci metterò qualche minuto)
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: questo al primo boot di ubuntu?
<DaveHolopainen> si
<DaveHolopainen> già al primo boot
<odiowindows> fatto!!! si entrava con canc!
<odiowindows> ora devo disabilitare la voce "cpu c states"?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: beh,
<cristian_c> come da guida
<odiowindows> ok..
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: è sufficiente, far partire con 'nomodeset'
<odiowindows> ora riavvio. Ma poi devo riscrivere le due acpi e neauvo ecc?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lo devi fare
<DaveHolopainen> come ho già scritto, anche se faccio partire con "nomodeset", ho il problema del login loop
<cristian_c> premi 'e' ed edit la riga del boot
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ma anche in live?
<DaveHolopainen> sto facendo partire la live
<DaveHolopainen> no, la live parte
<DaveHolopainen> immagino perché nella live non c'è un utente da loggare, quindi sto problema lo bypassa
<DaveHolopainen> le mie azioni nella live hanno effetto anche sull'ubuntu installato su hdd?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: no e no
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: nella live c'è comunque un utente da loggare, il problema non è quello
<DaveHolopainen> boh, allora non so
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: la live carica l'OS in memoria volatile, e non agisce direttamente sulla tua installazione, a meno di non avviare strumenti appositi tipo gparted
<DaveHolopainen> capito
<DaveHolopainen> beh, gparted ce l'ho
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: non è quello il punto, la mia era la risposta alla tua domanda sulle azioni nella live
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: avvisa quando parte la live
<odiowindows> ok e ora avvio nuovamente la live giusto?
<DaveHolopainen> si l'avevo capito, era giusto per informare che in caso di necessità gparted ce l'ho xD
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma hai disattivato c-state?
<odiowindows> sì
<DaveHolopainen> partita
<DaveHolopainen> sono nella live
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: la live è connessa ad internet?
<DaveHolopainen> si
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, avvia la live
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: allora potresti darci il paste di _questo_ Xorg.0.log
<f843d0> !paste | DaveHolopainen
<ubot-it> DaveHolopainen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> entra nella schermata dell'omino, e poi nel menù di scelta, edita la riga di comando con 'e'
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > foo.txt
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e aggiungi i parametri prima di quiet splash
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e ci passi foo.txt
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<odiowindows> fatto tutto, ora sono nella live
<cristian_c> odiowindows: apri l'installer
<odiowindows> un attimo che sta caricando
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai detto di avere la connessione funzionante , in live
<odiowindows> sì
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quindi, potrai selezionare l'installazione di pacchetti di terze parti
<cristian_c> plugin
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> e degli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> durante la procedura di installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> odiowindows: tu arriva fino alla schermata con le opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e seleziona l'opzione 'Altro'
<cristian_c> quindi posta una schermata
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538617/
<DaveHolopainen> eccolo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: questo usa la Intel
<DaveHolopainen> ah
<DaveHolopainen> mmmmh
<DaveHolopainen> guarda, non so se può essere utile
<DaveHolopainen> ti passo il file /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: della live?
<DaveHolopainen> no no
<DaveHolopainen> di quello installato
<DaveHolopainen> tramite live sono andato nell'hard disk in cui è installato e l'ho recuperato
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh lo so, puoi provare, ma il problema è nella versione installata non ci sono errori gravi/evidenti
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538651/
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: avesse detto che so, (EE) per Screen, hai una vaga idea di dove sia il problema, comunque, proviamo
<DaveHolopainen> a me quello che non torna è il "Screen 0 "nvidia" e poi Inactive "Intel" "
<DaveHolopainen> non è come se fossero disattivate entrambe?
<DaveHolopainen> o è normale sia così?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: Screen 0 è "l'oggetto"
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e significa che usa nvidia, e sta disabilitando Intel
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: googlando, leggo che un utente aveva windows e linux in dual boot su n552vx f131t
<odiowindows> giuro che appena finisce di macinare posto la schermata con "altro"
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: hai disattivato fastboot?
<DaveHolopainen> si, è disattivato
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova a invertire le schede alle righe 3 e 4...
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: da windows o da bios?
<DaveHolopainen> da entrambi
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: intendo, attiva "intel", e disattiva "nvidia"
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: chiaro quello che ho suggerito?
<DaveHolopainen> cioè, le devo far diventare così:
<DaveHolopainen> Screen 0 "intel"
<DaveHolopainen> Inactive "nvidia"
<DaveHolopainen> ?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: esatto
<DaveHolopainen> provo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova così, e riavvia senza la live ovviamente
<DaveHolopainen> salvo e rebooto
<DaveHolopainen> yep
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ma prova ad accedere al sistema installato
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/B18AWqu
<DaveHolopainen> accidenti, non mi fa salvare il file
<kratos> ciao a tutti, ho un problema. Quando navigo su alcuni siti chromium mi chiede di installare adobe flash player. L'ho installato, ma i video non vengono riprodotti comunque. Grazie mille
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/697151/installing-freezes-doesnt-boot-on-asus-n552vx
<DaveHolopainen> e certo, non sono root
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: hai inatallato da usb?
<DaveHolopainen> da dvd
<cristian_c> kratos: se alcuni siti usano ancora flash
<DaveHolopainen> cmq quel post non mi sembra abbia soluzione...
<cristian_c> kratos: devi usare pepperflashplugin
<cristian_c> !chroium
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chroium'
<cristian_c> !chromium
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chromium'
<cristian_c> !flash | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<DaveHolopainen> accidenti... f8430d questa modifica posso farla da terminale?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: certo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sei in terminale?
<DaveHolopainen> mi daresti una mano? ^^
<DaveHolopainen> ci ritorno subito :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: dunque:
<DaveHolopainen> chiudo la live
<kratos> già installati i pepperflash ma non riesco cmq a vedere i video
<cristian_c> odiowindows: fai doppio clic su dev/sda1 oppure seleziona e clicca il pulsante modifica
<Rhoarin> salve. Ubuntu Gnone 15.10. Laptop Asus p52f. Problema: da ieri la batteria è ferma al 95% della carica. Cliccando sull'icona in alto a destra appare il messaggio "Batteria: in stima..." mentre nelle impostazioni di alimentazione è segnata come "in carica", sempre al 95%. Idee? Grazie
<cristian_c> kratos: hai letto la guida wiki?
<DaveHolopainen> f843d0 ok sono nel terminale
<cristian_c> kratos: cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato il pacchetto?
<odiowindows> fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dovrebbe aprirti un editor di testo con il file
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: e quanto tempo l'hai tenuto acceso sto pc?
<DaveHolopainen> si, ci sono
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: staccato dalla corrente, intendo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: è apparsa una finestra?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ti muovi con le frecce direzionali, fai le modifiche, quando soddisfatto, premi Ctrl+X e poi Y (o S se italiano)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: seleziona ext4 come prima e poi ti verrà chiesto il punto di mount
<DaveHolopainen> non vedo nessuna scritta... O.o
<odiowindows> fatto
<odiowindows> formatto la partizione?
<DaveHolopainen> il file aperto è quello, ma non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quale hai scelto?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, onestamente non ricordo questo particolare. L'avrò usato una mezzora l'altro ieri, senza collegamento alla rete elettrica. Il fatto è che oltre il 95% non va e rimane il messaggio "in stima"
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: esci con Ctrl-X e N
<DaveHolopainen> ok ok
<DaveHolopainen> ora si
<DaveHolopainen> voleva la x minuscola, e non maiuscola
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, adesso sarà dalle 12 collegato alla rete
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: domanda: hai provato a spegnere il pc, staccare la batteria e riposizionarla nell'alloggio?
<kratos> ho seguito gli step: installazione, configurazione ed aggiornamento da terminale
<odiowindows> ext4 con journaling , cliccato su formattare la partizione, punto di mount metterei / ma dimmi tu
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, sì ho fatto tutte le combinazioni possibili che mi sono venute in mente. Accensione senza batteria e inserimento dopo il boot. Accensione con batteria, poi rimossa e inserita di nuovo.
<cristian_c> kratos: su quale ubuntu?
<DaveHolopainen> ok, ho aperto il file con cat e le modifiche le ho fatte correttamente
<DaveHolopainen> sudo reboot e prego fortissimo
<kratos> ubuntu 15.10
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: bastava startx
<cristian_c> odiowindows: scegli /
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e poi seleziona 'formatta la partizione'
<odiowindows> fatto
<DaveHolopainen> FUNZIONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaveHolopainen> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh aspetta a cantare vittoria...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: è una mezza soluzione...
<cristian_c> kratos: comunque, nella guida che ho linkato, è scritto: Il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree è obsoleto ed è stato sostituito dal pacchetto adobe-flashplugin.
<DaveHolopainen> porca troia
<DaveHolopainen> (scusate)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: stai usando l'integrata intel invece di Nvidia :)
<DaveHolopainen> ok, si vede, ma ho ancora il problema del login loop
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: se un domani avessi bisogno di capabilities dedicate, il problema persiste
<DaveHolopainen> cioè: metto la password, ubuntu sembra avviarsi ma poi ritorna alla schermata di login
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prendi tale log Xorg.0.log
<kratos> cristian_c ho entrambi i installati: sia adobe che pepperflash
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: magari ha buone ragioni per uccidersi
<DaveHolopainen> idem con guest session
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ora spostati in sdb2, scegli ext4, punto di mount /home
<DaveHolopainen> vedo di ricordarmi come si fa xD
<DaveHolopainen> monto chiavetta intanto
<cristian_c> kratos: che pc hai?
<odiowindows> fatto.
<Rhoarin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538786/
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: anche in live è così?
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, se è una prova utile posso provare. Ho postato la risposta al comando upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<kratos> non potrei partire da zero. Togliendo i pacchetti e reinstallando i plugins? Il pc è un AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor × 4
<davide1> invece di tutti questi comandi,,se reinstalliamo OS non facciamp rpima
<cristian_c> davide1: non generalizzare
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538800/
<DaveHolopainen> eccolo
<cristian_c> davide1: mari forse èosa valida nel tuo caso
<davide1> ok
<cristian_c> *magari
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, provo in live
<odiowindows> cristian_c, ora installo?
<cristian_c> l SSE2 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
<cristian_c> kratos: la cpu dovrebbe supportare flash
<cristian_c> odiowindows: posta la schermata
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: uhmm, secondo me Nvidia continua a rompere
<DaveHolopainen> provo un sudo apt-get purge "nvidia *" ?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: no, no, calma :) aspetta
<DaveHolopainen> ok :P
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/S5MT45k
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: non sbagliare il comando, controlla bene
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il grub/bootloader è ok su /dev/sda
<cristian_c> installa
<odiowindows> ok
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo sed -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf -e '19,31s/^/#/'
<DaveHolopainen> ho trovato un tipo su youtube che sistema questo problema con "mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak
<DaveHolopainen> però lo fa sul 15.10
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: sì
<DaveHolopainen> provo?
<cristian_c> di solito il problema del login si risolve tramite quel file
<DaveHolopainen> ah scusa f843d0, non avevo letto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: se tutto funziona, al termine del comando dovresti vedere dei # davanti alle righe relative ad Nvidia
<DaveHolopainen> ok, provo prima il tuo comando
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: su quale ubuntu sei?
<DaveHolopainen> 14.04
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: hai comunque un pc piuttosto recente, dovresti valutare la possibilità di installare versioni più aggiornate dell'OS
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: sono sulla live di Lubuntu, ma non ho nessun indicatore di carica della batteria
<DaveHolopainen> ho preferito la 14.04 perchè è l'unica ancora LTS, ho visto che la 15.10 ancora non lo è... cmq col 14.04 mi son trovato bene, e squadra che vince non si cambia :P
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: che pc è?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: da quanto riscontri questo problema?
<Rhoarin> Laptop Asus P52F, i3, 4Gb ram. Da 2-3 giorni
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: quindi, immediatamente dopo l'installazione?
<f843d0> Rhoarin: prima non lo faceva? Hai fatto qualche operazione in questi giorni?
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: tra meno di un mese, viene rilasciata ufficialmente la 16.04 lts
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: la batteria è nuova e funziona perfettamente su win. No l'installazione non c'entra. Ho su lo stesso sistema operativo da pi
<Rhoarin> ù di un mese
<DaveHolopainen> f843d0 ho digitato il tuo comando (triple checked), ma nothing happened
<Rhoarin> nella pertizione di win 7 non riscontro problemi, anche perché la batteria è nuova
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c tra meno di un mese allora valuterò ;)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: non ci sono dei # all'inizio delle righe?
<DaveHolopainen> si
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai riscontrato il problema già al primo boot?
<DaveHolopainen> si, ci sono
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: doveva succedere quello :)
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: o successivamente?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: startx
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: successivamente
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: allora, fa una cosa
<DaveHolopainen> mi ha dato vari errori O.o
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e questo è bene
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: nel mentre, hai fatto degli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<DaveHolopainen> (EE) no screens found(EE)
<Rhoarin> Rhoarin: sì mi arrivano regolarmente e li accetto tutti
<DaveHolopainen> quindi in pratica abbiamo disabilitato nvidia, e il GUI non parte?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: il file xorg.conf, ora, ha commentate solo le linee relative ad NVidia?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: si mi arrivano regolarmente e li accetto tutti
<DaveHolopainen> si esatto
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: apri un terminale e digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: riesci a salvare il file xorg.conf? Così vedo anche io
<DaveHolopainen> certo
<DaveHolopainen> dammi 2 min
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e già che ci sei...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: anche il Xorg.0.log
<DaveHolopainen> coming right up :P
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: con le parentesi?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: così dovremmo poter vedere anche gli errori
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sì
<cristian_c> copia e incolla
<Andreasfranz> Salve a tutti, ho un problema:, su un notebook HP  non riesco a far partire ubuntu live usb. Avete qualche idea in merito??
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sta macinando?
<odiowindows> si si e ora vediamo se supera il punto di non ritorno dove si piantava ieri
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: come hai creato la usb?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: a quanto dice l'utente, ci riescd
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> *utente col pc simile
<Andreasfranz> Ho usato linux live usb creator
<DaveHolopainen> ecco il log
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538953/
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o da winz?
<Andreasfranz> da win 10
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: ora sono in live su Lubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538951/
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Andreasfranz
<ubot-it> Andreasfranz: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<DaveHolopainen> ed ecco il xorg.conf
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538956/
<odiowindows> ora: l'installazione è terminata. Se riavvio devo ridare l'edit e ricambiare i parametri oppure devo scrivere ora su terminale quei comandi che diceva la guida (http://askubuntu.com/questions/734872/unable-to-run-ubuntu-on-a-msi-laptop-without-disabling-acpi) ?
<Andreasfranz> stessa usb su notebook con win 7 non mi ha dato nessun problema
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: no, dal sistema installato
<odiowindows> (e cmq ancora non mi funge il touchpad del mouse)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ok, forse ho capito...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: facciamo così...
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: ogni pc ha una diversa configurazione/implementazione del bios uefi
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: e reagisce in modo diverso ali installer usb
<cristian_c> *agli
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo sed -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf -e '19,31s/#//g'
<cristian_c> sopratutto se il bios è uefi
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: alla fine del comando, dovresti tornare con le linee abilitate
<DaveHolopainen> ok, provo
<Andreasfranz> ok provo con i link suindiocati. Grazie 1000
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e poi prova a sistemare con Xauthority
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vediamo se per il momento in qualche modo parte
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: giustamente, anche che noi commentiamo le entries NVidia, ci prova euristicamente Xorg ad attivarla, e forse fa più danni della grandineù
<DaveHolopainen> ok, tornato normale
<DaveHolopainen> provo authority
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: buona fortuna, facci sapere
<cristian_c> 'euristicamente'
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: poi abbiamo ancora un paio di mosse
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: tipo forzare VESA o nouveau per quella scheda maledetta
<cristian_c> odiowindows: un attimo
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: Running the installed OS with the same boot options
<odiowindows> quindi riavvio e riscrivo l'edit
<cristian_c> odiowindows: significa, che riavvi togliendo il dvd, e nel grub premi 'e'
<DaveHolopainen> mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak
<DaveHolopainen> poi faccio startx
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: Ja
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se il grub non appare, riavvia e fallo apparire, premendo ossessivamente shift o esc
<DaveHolopainen> ritorna al terminale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: subito dopo il logo di msi
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538992/
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prima invece ti portava ciclicamente al login no?
<DaveHolopainen> xauth: file /home/davide/.Xauthority does not exist
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh che simpatico
<DaveHolopainen> provo sudo reboot?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: 'spetta...
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<odiowindows> veramente è ripartito tutto normalmente.... e funge pure il touchpad!!!
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova così: touch .Xauthority
<odiowindows> possiamo dire che funge e stop?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: senza editare?
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<f843d0> odiowindows: lo volesse Starbucks...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: startx
<odiowindows> .....aspetta..............
<cristian_c> O.o
<odiowindows> purtroppo per un attimo ha funzionato... ma ora è tutto bloccato
<DaveHolopainen> non mi da più quell'errore, ma è tornato cmq al terminale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: te l'avevo detto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova sudo reboot :)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ci ho provato
<cristian_c> odiowindows: riavvia l'os e fa apparire il grub
<DaveHolopainen> lol
<DaveHolopainen> vediamo un po'
<odiowindows> senza dvd?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: certo, il dvd contiene la livd
<cristian_c> ma se hai instsllato l'os...
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma non l'avevi completata?
<DaveHolopainen> niente
<cristian_c> l'installazione
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: identico a prima?
<DaveHolopainen> il GUI c'è, ma il login loop è ancora lì
<DaveHolopainen> già
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ah ok, però almeno va in loop
<odiowindows> si appunto, installazione completata. Quindi il dvd l'ho tolto. Devo rimetterlo?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: quindi, migliorato leggermente
<DaveHolopainen> si si, la schermata di login parte (ma era già sistemata switchando nvidia con intel nel xorg.conf)
<DaveHolopainen> però il loop c'è ancora
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ora vediamo ti togliere di mezzo nvidia...
<DaveHolopainen> (domanda da niubbio: tutto questo trafficare con driver e robe varie non tocca quanto riguarda windows, vero? xD)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo sed -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf -e '21s/nvidia/vesa/'
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: strano
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: no, sta su un'altra partizione
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, cosa?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: non hai i restricted e gli extras abilitati
<DaveHolopainen> ok xD lo immaginavo, ma meglio chiedere :P
<DaveHolopainen> vado con quel comando
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: in più hai qualche ppa
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, sì per mega sync e google hangouts
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dopo quel comando, dovresti vedere Driver "vesa" per Identifier "nvidia"
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se hai installato, il dvd non serve, a meno che tu non voglia riavviare in livd
<cristian_c> live
<DaveHolopainen> si, esatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: startx
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma hai estratto il dvd prima di dare ok al riavvio? -,-
<odiowindows> ok, con shift è apparso il grup
<odiowindows> ora?
<odiowindows> sì l'ho estratto
<DaveHolopainen> nulla, ritornato al terminale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: evidenzia ubuntu e premi 'e', al posto di invuo
<cristian_c> invio
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: riesci a rubare il Xorg.0.log?
<DaveHolopainen> si, arriva
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: vediamo se ha caricato i moduli diversi
<f843d0> Certo che quando ci si mette Xorg... è ancora uno spasso :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il dvd sarebbe stato espulso da solo , e il sistema te l'avrebbe espressamente chiesto, alla chiusura
<DaveHolopainen> eh, sapessi quanto mi sto divertendo... :P
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539088/
<odiowindows> https://imgur.com/8dXgZ3l Cambio la penultima riga prima di quiet splash?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: niente, sembra che Xorg si renda conto che ha da spendersi i driver nvidia
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: potremmo davvero procedere con la disinstallazione dei drivers, temporanemente
<DaveHolopainen> ma che poi non sto capendo che problema ha con i driver nvidia
<DaveHolopainen> non sono quelli giusti?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh, tutto da verificare
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: per il momento tirali fuori con sudo apt-get --purge remove
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: history | grep add-apt-repository | pastebinit
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<DaveHolopainen> mmmh
<DaveHolopainen> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 77 non aggiornati
<DaveHolopainen> così a occhio non mi pare normale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: inserisci i soliti parametri, prima di quiwt splash
<cristian_c> quiet
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e poi premi f10
<Rhoarin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15539123/
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ecco
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: nel mio comando, mancava il nome del pacchetto nvidia!
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: (che non ricordo, a memoria)
<DaveHolopainen> aaah ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: Running an Ubuntu Live USB with the following boot options: nouveau.blacklist=1 acpi=off before quiet splash
<DaveHolopainen> quindi lo rifaccio col nome corretto?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: come li hai aggiunti i ppa?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: col nome del pacchetto si: sudo apt-get --purge remove [nvidia_package]
<odiowindows> ok è ripartito
<cristian_c> odiowindows: vediamo
<odiowindows> ora? devo digitare da terminale tutta quella pappardella?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ?
<DaveHolopainen> ne ho 6
<cristian_c> odiowindows: a cosa ti riferisci?
<DaveHolopainen> anzi, 8
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: cerca di beccare il "capoccia", gli altri lo seguiranno
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, scaricando i pacchetti .deb che mi servivano per avere il software megasync e il plugin di hangouts
<DaveHolopainen> bbswitch-dkms, libcuda1-352, nvidia-352, -364,-opencl-icd-352,-opencl-icd-364,-prime,-settings
<DaveHolopainen> boh, provo
<odiowindows> scusate, mi è saltato tutto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: aspetta!
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, quei pacchetti li ho da quando ho installato il SO e non mi hanno mai dato rogne
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: a parte che ecco un bel problema, ci sono più driver?
<odiowindows> dicevo: ora che sono dentro e tutto funge, che devo fare per stabizzarlo? Il touchpad del mouse non lavora
<Rhoarin> ppa*
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova con sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-352 nvidia-364
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai editato la riga visibile nella schermata che hai postato?
<odiowindows> sì
<DaveHolopainen> a quanto pare... smanettando mi sa ho fatto un po' di casino
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<odiowindows> la guida poi suggeriva di scrivere della roba da terminale. Devo farlo?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sei su ubuntu 15.10 installato? Hai fatto il login?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: un attimo
<odiowindows> sì ho fatto il login
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: quei pacchetti non escono preinstallati col sistema
<odiowindows> si sono su ubuntu 15.10 installato e ho fatto il login
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ok
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<DaveHolopainen> rifatto dpkg, ora quei 2 non ci sono più
<DaveHolopainen> now?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: in un terminale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, lo so ma non è neppure detto che siano loro i responsabili di quello difetto
<DaveHolopainen> ok, ora è scomparso anche bbswitch-dkms
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: però ti ho chiesto come li hai installati
<odiowindows> fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo apt-get clean
<DaveHolopainen> fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lshw -C video
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ti ho scritto: installando i rispettivi pacchetti .deb
<DaveHolopainen> nessun (apparente) cambiamento
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai scaricato singoli pacchetti .deb dai rispettivi siti ufficiali?
<odiowindows> fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ah, scusa: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, sì
<odiowindows> fatto
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e poi: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: e incolla la risposta
<odiowindows> fatto
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo apt-get moo
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ti verranno restituiti due link, incollali qui
<DaveHolopainen> ehm... c'è una mucca xD
<cristian_c> f843d0: ???
<f843d0> lol, troppo tempting, scusate :D
<DaveHolopainen> ahah
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, Linux mrc-linux 4.2.0-34-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 10 22:13:01 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sudo reboot, vediamo se adesso usa il VESA
<DaveHolopainen> provo
<odiowindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539211/
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: se, nel grub, selezioni un kernel precedente al 4.2.0-34 generic, che cosa succede?
<odiowindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539230/
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il primo link da un risultato prevedibile, cioè
<DaveHolopainen> mmmh
<DaveHolopainen> temo che il GUI non parta
<DaveHolopainen> è fermo alla schermata di caricamento
<cristian_c> -display UNCLAIMED
<cristian_c>        description: 3D controller
<cristian_c>        product: GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]
<DaveHolopainen> no direi che non parte
<cristian_c> display
<cristian_c>        description: VGA compatible controller
<cristian_c>        product: Intel Corporation
<DaveHolopainen> provo a far partire con nomodeset
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dovresti poter entrare con Ctrl+Alt+F1 in tty
<cristian_c> odiowindows: come previsto, la nvidia è spenta
<odiowindows> 'prevedibile'........ se lo dici tu.... come la accendiamo?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: almeno prendiamo il Xorg.0.log e vediamo cosa non funziona
<DaveHolopainen> si, ci sono
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se ricordi bene, al boot hai inserito i nouveau in blacklist
<odiowindows> ah ok, erano loro ?
<odiowindows> e che devo fare? devo dare quei comandi "purge --nvidia"?
<odiowindows> (senza i -)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: inoktre:
<cristian_c> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767
<cristian_c> eDP1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm
<odiowindows> ossia?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: no, i driver closed 'nvidia' non sono installati, non purghi una cosa che non è installata
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539280/
<DaveHolopainen> ecco
<odiowindows> ok.
<odiowindows> e come li installo?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: il secondo link dice che al momento stai viaggiando con la intel in fullhd
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, faccio reboot
<cristian_c> 1920x1080
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sì
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: aspetta, prima di prendere il log, hai fatto startx?
<DaveHolopainen> no, perchè?
<DaveHolopainen> lo devo fare?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova un attimo :) temo che il log sia vecchio
<DaveHolopainen> ah ok
<cristian_c> odiowindows: quindi, al momento non hai i problemi di visualizzazione che lamentavi in live, vero?
<DaveHolopainen> rifaccio
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: si, prova con startx
<odiowindows> infatti, nessun problema di visualizzazione
<cristian_c> bene
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: probabilmente fallisce, ma l'ultimo log parla ancora di Nvidia 364 e non è possibile
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai due strade
<DaveHolopainen> ho fatto startx ma sta lavorando
<DaveHolopainen> sta ancora* lavorando
<DaveHolopainen> si è come bloccato
<cristian_c> odiowindows: o rendi definitiva la situazione scegliendo di utilizzare solo la intel , e quindi aprendo il file /etc/default/grub inserendo i parametri che haitemporaneamente scritto prima nel grub
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: Ctrl+Alt+F2, vai in un altro terminale
<cristian_c> odiowindows: oppure scegli di attivare la scheda nvidia, installando i driver proprietari contenuti nei repository di ubuntu
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: entra, e controlla con ls -lh /var/log/Xorg.0.log se l'orario è compatibile con la tua ultima esecuzione di startx
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: se vedi che è relativo all'ultimo "blocco", salvalo
<DaveHolopainen> non riesco ad andare in un altro terminale
<DaveHolopainen> si è bloccato
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, stesso problema
<DaveHolopainen> vabbè, riavvio il pc
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: uname -a
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: prova con Ctrl+C
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, Linux mrc-linux 4.2.0-34-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 10 22:13:01 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: non hai cambiato kernel
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: che hai fatto, quindi?
<odiowindows> consigliami tu: io ho scelto questo pc perchè devo fare video editing professionale. Mi pare che la scheda nvidia sia migliore per questa esigenza. E' un'operazione lunga installare i driver proprietari?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ho riavviato e dal grub ho scelto opzioni avanzate e poi quel kernel. Cosa dovevo fare?
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<DaveHolopainen> ho riavviato
<DaveHolopainen> fatto partire con nomodeset
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Rhoarin: se, nel grub, selezioni un kernel precedente al 4.2.0-34 generic, che cosa succede?
<DaveHolopainen> lo schermo c'è e non è più presente il loop
<DaveHolopainen> sono su ubuntu
<DaveHolopainen> magari ora sarà più agevole
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, non mi pare ci sia niente di precedente
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: avevo scritto questo, minuti fa.
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh purtroppo temo che siamo nel peggio del peggio :)
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, mi deve essere sfuggito
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: quindi non hai fatto alcun aggiornamento del kernel?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: riesci a prendere Xorg.0.log?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: funziona, ma temo che siamo in VESA
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, in modo consapevole non credo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: lo schermo non ha risoluzione bassa?
<DaveHolopainen> si, è bassa risoluzione
<DaveHolopainen> prendo il log
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: eh infatti
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: ls -al /var/log/apt | pastebinit
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: avevi detto che con nomodeset, l'os non partiva
<f843d0> cristian_c: prima, adesso abbiamo tolto gli nvidia
<f843d0> cristian_c: siamo in vesa e funziona
<cristian_c> ahhh, ecco
<cristian_c> se si paciocca....
<Rhoarin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539348/
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c abbiamo fatto un po' di modifiche e ora funziona, stai tranquillo ;)
<cristian_c> tutto va a donnine, beh...
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ecco
<f843d0> cristian_c: come giravi giravi, Xorg voleva caricare nvidia, e si piantava
<cristian_c> f843d0: difatti nomodeset non fa altro che disattivare i driver grafici nativi
<DaveHolopainen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539371/
<DaveHolopainen> eccolo
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: non è questione di tranquillità...
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c dillo a me... da domani devo ricominciare a lavorarci, con ubuntu... e ancora sto così :P
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: infatti ora Nvidia non è più in giro
<odiowindows> cristian_c, ho guardato tra gli aggiornamenti e mi propone di installare i driver per la Nvidia binary driver (proprietario, testato)
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<DaveHolopainen> sono andato in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> odiowindows: nella scheda 'driver aggiuntivi'?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ora, dovresti attendere consigli da cristian_c che ne sa sicuramente di più su: attivare o disattivare ppa per Nvidia? Io proverei ad installare la versione da repo ufficiale sinceramente
<odiowindows> sì
<DaveHolopainen> sto usando serve X di X.Org - driver per display Nouveau etc etc
<cristian_c> odiowindows: la nvidia ti serve per il video-editing?
<DaveHolopainen> boh, come dite voi :P
<odiowindows> e ci sono 2 versioni: quella che ti ho mandato e un'altra uguale ma con gli updates
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15539384/
<odiowindows> sì, ho preso il pc potente apposta
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: e se non dovesse andare, proverei con Ubuntu più aggiornato, avranno fatto sicuramente dei passi avanti su questo tipo di gestioni becere
<odiowindows> non so se la scheda che sta usando ora sia altrettanto potente
<DaveHolopainen> tenete conto cmq che io ubuntu lo uso principalmente per root cern e qualche altro programmino per fare simulazioni
<odiowindows> ne capisco ancora pochino... ho iniziato da poco con l'editing
<DaveHolopainen> dunque su ubuntu una scheda video op non mi serve
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: azz, un fisico
<cristian_c> odiowindows: direi che la intel non lo è
<DaveHolopainen> e già ahah
<cristian_c> e quindi la nvidia gtx960m ha il suo perché ;)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sopratutto con i driver closed che su linux tirano molto beneù
<cristian_c> odiowindows: mentre i driver open, i nouveau, che non godono del supporto di nvidia, ma sono stati reingegnerizzati dalla community, sono abbastanza penosi
<DaveHolopainen> comunque, sempre in driver aggiuntivi, come driver proprietario c'è nvidia-352-updates
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: un altro workaround potrebbe essere disabilitare la nvidia da bios
<odiowindows> ok, quindi seleziono prima la "nvidia binary driver-versione 352.63 (proprietario, testato)" e poi "nvidia binary driver-versione 352.63-updates (proprietario)"?
<DaveHolopainen> provo quello?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: in driver aggiuntivi quale versione ti raccomanda?
<DaveHolopainen> mmmh ma se disabilito da bios, non do fastidio anche a windows?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: io proverei quello, ma non sono esperto Ubuntu :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: 352.63 proprietario, testato
<DaveHolopainen> su windows la scheda grafica buona me la vorrei tenere, eh xD
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sicuramente, poi la dovresti riattivare quando torni in Windows
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c ma parli con me? xD
<cristian_c> !chi | DaveHolopainen
<ubot-it> DaveHolopainen: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<odiowindows> ok, sto applicando
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: no, è che odiowindows ha le tue stesse problematiche
<f843d0> Avete tutti e due Optimus
<DaveHolopainen> optimus?
<DaveHolopainen> non credo di avercelo
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: è la tecnologia che ti permette di usare nativa intel e dedicata nvidia
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ti verrà chiesto di riavviare, oppure riavvia autonomamente
<DaveHolopainen> aaaaaah ok
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ce l'hai ce l'hai, non lo sai, ma ce l'hai :)
<DaveHolopainen> come l'herpes, insomma
<DaveHolopainen> lol
<cristian_c> odiowindows: anzi, no
<DaveHolopainen> cmq, io attendo :D
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: siccome lo stanno facendo per l'altro thread, ti direi di provare con quei drivers
<DaveHolopainen> quelli proprietari quindi
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: i 352 del tuo repo, ma prima devi rimuovere il ppa che hai messo
<DaveHolopainen> mmmh ok
<DaveHolopainen> il comando qual è?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: prima, di riavviare: dai: (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) | pastebinit
<odiowindows> ok
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DaveHolopainen> aspè, ma quale intendi per ppa che ho messo?
<DaveHolopainen> quella di xorg? o tutte le altre di nvidia?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ti conviene rimuovere tutti i ppa
<DaveHolopainen> perchè assieme a quella proprietaria e quella di xorg ne ho altre 5 (opensource)
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai installato ubuntu un mese fa circa
<DaveHolopainen> ok quindi ad esempio sudo ppa-purge nvidia-364/ppa ?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, sì più o meno
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: credo manchi un ppa:
<DaveHolopainen> sudo ppa-purge ppa:nvidia-364/ppa, pardon
<DaveHolopainen> si, ok
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: sembra corretto
<DaveHolopainen> e lo faccio per tutte e 5 le repository che ho lasciando solo xorg e quella nvidia proprietaria, giusto?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: mi dispiace, ma spotify ha più di un pacchetto installato
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: quanti pacchetti .deb di spotify hai scaricato?
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ripeto, togliere tutti i ppa :)
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: a meno di non sapere esattamente di averne bisogno
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: li hai installati perchè "seguivi una guida", o sai per certo che quelle versioni più aggiornate hanno risolto problemi altrimenti irremovibili?
<DaveHolopainen> seguendo una "guida"
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: meglio farne a meno
<odiowindows> l'applicazione software updater si è chiusa inaspettatamente
<cristian_c> Install: linux-headers-4.2.0-34-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-34.39, automatic), linux-image-extra-4.2.0-34-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-34.39, automatic), linux-image-4.2.0-34-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-34.39, automatic), linux-headers-4.2.0-34:amd64 (4.2.0-34.39, automatic)
<cristian_c> Upgrade: linux-headers-generic:amd64 (4.2.0.30.33, 4.2.0.34.37), linux-image-generic:amd64 (4.2.0.30.33, 4.2.0.34.37), linux-generic:amd64 (4.2.0.30.33, 4.2.0.34.37)
<DaveHolopainen> ok, quindi tolgo tutte le ppa, anche quella proprietaria e xorg
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: già
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ci sono 'dettagli'?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, almeno 2. Spotify ha due ppa. Uno stable e uno testing. Li ho provati entrambi ma in entrambi i casi il software non funzionava correttamente. Allora ho rimosso tutto ed ho iniziato ad usarlo tramite browser. Il problema che riscontro però non è arrivato in concomitanza all'installazione o alla rimozione di spotify, ma solo 1 o 2 giorni fa
<odiowindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539490
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: quando ti ho chiesto come avevi aggiunto i ppa
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai detto di aver scaricato i pacchetti .deb dai siti ufficiali, a mano
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, pensavo parlassi dei ppa che ho al momento. Spotify è già da un po' che l'ho rimosso. Quel ppa è stato installato da riga di comando come indicato sulla guida di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, scusa, premi S
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: da riga di comando, non esce nulla
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: in ogni caso, per quanto riguarda il kernel,
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma poi, il touchpad funge?
<odiowindows> no
<odiowindows> cmq ho rifatto tutto: da terminale il comando che mi hai dato (update && ecc) e ora sta maacinando
<odiowindows> il touchpad non funge
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: se non dovesse funzionare poi, il consiglio è effettuare nuovamente il ripristino dell'installazione di Ubuntu, e non usare i ppa
<odiowindows> e mentre cercavo di installare i driver aggiuntivi mi ha dato l'errore del software updater
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: ricontrolla nel grub, dovresti avere un secondo kernel, almeno, precedente
<DaveHolopainen> ok
<DaveHolopainen> se non va neanche così mi sa che faccio di nuovo il ripristino...
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: il problema ora, è che andrai a installare un driver nvidia che prenderà mazzate nelle gengive da Xorg, perchè hai installato una versione di Xorg per cui non è stato pacchettizzato
<odiowindows> e da terminale non vedo nulla di ciò che sta facendo il comando update && ecc
<cristian_c> odiowindows: è da vedere se il touchpad c'entra con acpioff
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sì, ho sbagliat9
<cristian_c> avrei dovuto darti sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> con ik sì preimpostato
<odiowindows> quindi riscrivo?
<cristian_c> ma fallo finire
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sta facendo gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> quando avrà finito tornerà il prompt
<odiowindows> ma non vedo quel che fa... come faccio a sapere quando dargli "s" per dirgli che va bene che me li scarichi??
<odiowindows> (scusa il secondo ?)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma non hai premuto 's' prima?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, se non ci fosse cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> nel momento in cui te lo dissi
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: c'è
<odiowindows> ...sì ma poi ho riscritto il tutto perchè non vedevo quel che faceva ...sorry
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: lo vedo nel log che hai postato
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: a meno tu non l'abbia manualmente rimosso
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e come hai fatto a riscriverlo se era ancora in esecuzione?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, non credo di averlo rimosso, non  so nemmeno come si faccia e non ho seguito guide strambe online. Esattamente nel grub cosa dovrei leggere?
<odiowindows> ho chiuso e riaperto il terminale.....
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: in altre opzioni o quello che è
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: troverai una lista di kernel
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: sono riuscito a far partire la live e a installare ubuntu 15.10, ma al termine mi compare a video il sequente messaggio: "L'installazione dei pacchetti grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader grub il sistema installato non si avvierà". Ho cliccato su avanti ed è comparso: "Il programma di installazione è a
<Andreasfranz> ndato in crash". Qualche aiuto?
<cristian_c> scegli quello precedente a 34
<cristian_c> ma non il recovery
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: che pc è?
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<Andreasfranz> un notebook hp envy 15 con windows 10
<DaveHolopainen> niente, non riesco a togliere ste repository
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<DaveHolopainen> faccio il ripristino di ubuntu e poi non tocco nulla
<DaveHolopainen> giusto per info, fino a che ora state qui? :P
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, faccio reboot
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: chi c'è, trovi
<cristian_c> non so va ad appuntamento
<cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> odiowindows: sudo apt-get update
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c non ne dubito
<cristian_c> !paste | odiowindows
<ubot-it> odiowindows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaveHolopainen> era solo per chiedere quando "staccate"
<DaveHolopainen> visto che ci starà un po' a fare il ripristino
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: qui , entri, domandi, aspetti
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa , risponde
<cristian_c> non si pinga ad personam
<odiowindows> quindi interrompo quel che sta facendo (che tanto non lo vedo..!)
<odiowindows> quindi interrompo quel che sta facendo (che tanto non lo vedo..!)?
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c benissimo
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: altrimenti , avresti una chat privata invece che scrivere in un canale pubblico, no? ;)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma allora sta lavorando?
<cristian_c> oppure no?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: presumibilmente, se hai chiuso il terminale, hai interrotto anche il processo
<DaveHolopainen> cristian_c era giusto per sapere se le persone con cui ho parlato le ritroverò fra x minuti. non volevo certo prendere prenotazioni o fare "ping ad personam". era solo una domanda ;)
<odiowindows> non capisco nulla..... nel senso .. ti posto la schermata
<DaveHolopainen> cmq ok, appena ci sono domando, se qualcuno ci sarà, risponderà ;)
<DaveHolopainen> se no pazienza
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se hai rilanciato il comando, il processo è in corso
<cristian_c> odiowindows: ma te l'ho dato senza pastebinit
<cristian_c> quindi dovresti vedere l'output nel terminale
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: fa un ripristino
<cristian_c> DaveHolopainen: e poi metti nomodeset per bootare
<odiowindows> ok... ma non si vede una cippa.. guarda qui: https://imgur.com/BX6p2sW
<cristian_c> poi t0rni e procedi
<cristian_c> torni qui
<odiowindows> la foto si vede male, cmq è fermo e non c'è output
<cristian_c>  odiowindows ma allora non avevi chiuso il terminale...
<odiowindows> atteenzione!!! ora dà segni di vita: "estrazione del template dai pacchetti: 100%"
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se non hai mai chiuso il terminale
<cristian_c> il processo non si è mai interrotto
<odiowindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539654
<odiowindows> e cmq l'ho chiuso... :(
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ora ti posto due immagini del grub. Io non trovo quello che mi chiedi.
<odiowindows> quindi che fo? riavvio o do altri comandi?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: processore intel core i7 5500 2.4 ghz, scheda video nvidia geforce gtx 850 m, ram da 8 gb
<cristian_c> odiowindows: hai aggiornato
<odiowindows> bene!
<odiowindows> riavvio?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: è molto strano
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: hai fastboot disattivato?
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: sei in live ora?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: se vuoi, riavvia, che c'è un comando per scoprirlo
<odiowindows> scusa, scrivo a mano: dopo dpkg e il - che lettera c'è?
<cristian_c> anzi, due
<cristian_c> odiowindows: elle
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: no, sono tornato in win, e a dire il vero non so come si disattiva il fastboot :/ sorry
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, ho riavviato
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<odiowindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539712
<xan_IT> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: da win dovresti riuscire a farlo, se hai win 10
<xan_IT> devo comprare un sk wifi per desktop. e visto che uso solo ubuntu vorrei prenderla quella con la massima qualità dei driver
<xan_IT> magari driver open soource integrati nel kernel che quindi non richiedono driver aggiuntivi
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si ho win10, come faccio?
<xan_IT> non mi servono prestazioni particolari
<cristian_c> 3
<cristian_c> 4
<cristian_c> ii  nvidia-352                                  352.63-0ubuntu0.15.10.1                    amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.63
<cristian_c> ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-352                       352.63-0ubuntu0.15.10.1                    amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<cristian_c> ii  nvidia-prime                                0.8.1                                      amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<cristian_c> ii  nvidia-settings                             352.21-0ubuntu1                            amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<xan_IT> o altro, basta che funziona con meno impicci possibili
<xan_IT> qualcuno ha suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ripeti la domanda
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: mi sono perso quello che hai eventualmente scritto
<xan_IT> wifi desktop full compatibile ubuntu
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15539727/
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ok, ripetilo in italiano, però
<cristian_c> odiowindows: se hai notato, i driver closed 'nvidia' sono installati
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: adesso non parte nemmeno la live :(
<xan_IT> scheda senza fili per scrivania con massima compatibilità  con sistema operativo chiamato come una famosa parola africana
<xan_IT> :D
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai solo i 34 installati, mentre dal log di apt risultano anche i 30
<odiowindows> Si ho visto. Quindi che faccio ora?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, e significa? Ecco gli screenshot del grub: http://postimg.org/image/ox912qklp/ http://postimg.org/image/6begk17lf/
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: ok, il 15 marzo hai rimosso il kernel 30
<cristian_c> l'ho visto nel log
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, non ho idea di come avrei fatto. Non mi avventuro in strane alchimie ne pasticcio con guide online
<cristian_c> Start-Date: 2016-03-15  18:31:03
<cristian_c> Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-remove-packages' sender=':1.106'
<cristian_c> Remove: linux-headers-4.2.0-30-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-30.36), linux-headers-4.2.0-30:amd64 (4.2.0-30.36), linux-image-extra-4.2.0-30-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-30.36), linux-image-4.2.0-30-generic:amd64 (4.2.0-30.36)
<cristian_c> End-Date: 2016-03-15  18:32:03
<xan_IT> quindi?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: però i ppa li hai installati...
<cristian_c> odiowindows: riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: come mai?
<odiowindows> dovrò dare di nuovo l'edit?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, 2 ppa si sono installati autonomamente con i pacchetti .deb di cui avevo bisogno, megasync e google talk, uno manualmente seguendo la guida sul sito di Ubuntu, spotify.
<cristian_c> xan_IT: apri un terminale
<xan_IT> ??
<cristian_c> xan_IT: l'h collegata alla porta usb?
<xan_IT> ma non leggi? devo ancora comprarla
<cristian_c> odiowindows: per ora niente edit, vedi se parte con gli nvidia
<xan_IT> e la voglio scegliere sapendo gia che sia completamente compatibile
<cristian_c> !chat | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<odiowindows> dunque ripartito, ma ha dato errore interno (intanto il touchpad funge. Evviva!!)
<xan_IT> ma è supporto
<odiowindows> come posso postarti l'errore?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma sappi che l'hardware non è tutto linux digeribile
<cristian_c> va un po' a fprtuna
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: parte grub, quando faccio partire la live mi da una serie di errori
<xan_IT> invece di fortuna voglio informarmi
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: ti mando uno screen
<xan_IT> visto che la devo comprare la voglio comprare in base alla compatibilità
<cristian_c> xan_IT: conaigli pee gli acquisti non è supporto tecnico per l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *consigli
<cristian_c> xan_IT: come ripetuto prima, ti tocca fare una ricerca
<xan_IT> voglio un consiglio in base alla compatibilità, quale è la marca piu compatibile?
<xan_IT> prima di venire qui ho provato a cercare qualcosa, ma non ho trovato molto
<cristian_c> xan_IT: di solito le atheros sono quelle che danno meno rogne
<cristian_c> ma dipende dalcchip
<cristian_c> *dal chip
<cristian_c> xan_IT: fa una cosa
<xan_IT> non esiste nulla con la la lista delle compatibilità
<cristian_c> xan_IT: individua la wifi che potenzialmente ti interessa
<xan_IT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<xan_IT> ho trovato questo
<cristian_c> ce n'è una che ti interessa
<cristian_c> xan_IT: quella lista può aiutare
<cristian_c> xan_IT: tra quelle in vendita indivduane una di tuo interesse
<cristian_c> fai una ricerca nel database
<cristian_c> e verifichi la compatibilità di ciò che vuoi acquostare
<cristian_c> i
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: http://s22.postimg.org/s8onrjqlt/20160328_172314_1.jpg
<cristian_c> odiowindows: errore interno, dove?
<odiowindows> cristian_c ho ottime notizie: ho riavviato il pc per la seconda volta e non ha più dato errori. In alto a dx c'è il loghino della scheda Nvidia. Pare tutto a posto. Consigli ancora qualche verifica?
<cristian_c> 'il loghino'?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: apri synaptic
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: cerca il kernel 30 e reinstallalo
<cristian_c> linux-image
<cristian_c> versione 4.2.0-30
<cristian_c> odiowindows: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<odiowindows> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: sicuro che fastboot sia disabilitato?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, linux-generic?
<cristian_c> odiowindows: digita bene
<Rhoarin> ok linux-image
<odiowindows> sorry.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539947
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: adesso controllo
<cristian_c> *-display
<cristian_c>        description: 3D controller
<cristian_c>        product: GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Rhoarin> cristian_c, linux-image-4.2.0-30-generic installato
<cristian_c> odiowindows: adesso, sembra a posto
<odiowindows> infatti :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: e intuisco che forse la doppiamscheda grafica sia gestita tramite nvidia-prim
<cristian_c> nvidia-prime
<odiowindows> e questo cosa comporta?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: dpkg -l |grep linux | pastebinit
<odiowindows> Cmq grazie mille. Mi hai davvero aiutato tantissimo :)
<cristian_c> odiowindows: che la convivenza, in teoria, non ti sta dando problemi
<cristian_c> tra le due gpu attive
<cristian_c> odiowindows: buon video-editing
<odiowindows> il che è stupendo!
<cristian_c> :D
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: scusa, non so come si fa a disabilitare il fastboot. Puoi darmi qualche dritta per favore?
<odiowindows> grazie mille davvero
<odiowindows> buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> di niente
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: paste.ubuntu.com/15539975/
<Rhoarin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15539975/
<DaveHolopainen> ripristinato
<DaveHolopainen> non ho il problema del login loop
<DaveHolopainen> e parte solo in nomodeset
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: predictable
<xan_IT> cristian_c Realtek RTL8192CE ??
<DaveHolopainen> cmq sto scaricando ubuntu 15.10, al limite provo ad installare quello
<cristian_c> xan_IT: vediamo
<xan_IT> come va  a driver?
<DaveHolopainen> attendo istruzioni
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma come ti ho detto prima, passa nell'altroccanale
<xan_IT> ok
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: intendi da windows?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> !windows | Andreasfranz
<ubot-it> Andreasfranz: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: aspetta, quindi, con nomodeset, funziona anche ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sudo update-grub
<DaveHolopainen> si
<DaveHolopainen> con nomodeset va
<cristian_c> !paste | Rhoarin
<ubot-it> Rhoarin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaveHolopainen> ovviamente, con risoluzione bassa
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: ah ok, vuoi mettere nvidia
<f843d0> DaveHolopainen: dal software center dovresti poter installare il driver opportuno
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15540029/
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: ok, il fastboot è disattivato. Come procedo adesso? Hai qualche idea?
<DaveHolopainen> su additional drivers mi dice che non ho drivers disponibili
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: quindi era già disattivo in winz?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: nella tua schermata è visibile un kernel panic
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: è un tentativo di boot in live?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: come hai creato la usb?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: con universal usb installer
<DaveHolopainen> apro il software center ma non c'è la barra della ricerca
<DaveHolopainen> ok ora ho trovato i driver
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: hai controllato md5sum del file .iso?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si
<DaveHolopainen> metto quello con la dicitura (proprietary, tested)
<DaveHolopainen> e riavvio
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: e corrisponde?
<cristian_c> Andreasfranz: 15.10?
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: si si, corrisponde
<Andreasfranz> cristian_c: 15.10 64 bit desktop
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic
<cristian_c> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-30-generic
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: grub lo vede
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: boot su 30 e verifico se si presenta ancora il problema
<Rhoarin> giusto?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sì
<guest28316> ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per una installazione di ubuntu?
<akis24> !installazione | guest28316
<ubot-it> guest28316: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: procedo
<guest28316> in sostanza, scarico il file ubuntu ma non mi compare l'eseguibile
<akis24> guest28316:  non è un eseguibile è un file .iso da masterizzare su dvd o  chiavetta usb
<guest28316> e come lo masterizzo?
<guest28316> una volta avevo installato con wubi.exe
<akis24> guest28316: che sistema hai ?
<guest28316> vista
<akis24> guest28316: scordati wubi ormai ..
<akis24> !usbwin | guest28316
<ubot-it> guest28316: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest28316> eh, infatti...
<akis24> !iso |  guest28316
<ubot-it> guest28316: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<guest28316> nn mi fa salvare il pendrivelinux...
<akis24> guest28316:  che significa "  nn mi fa salvare il pendrivelinux... " ?
<guest28316> clicco sulla stringa che mi hai mandato, ma il comando salva resta oscurato
<akis24> guest28316: devi entrare nel sito e scaricare  il programma indicato .. non è una stringa è un link per il sito da cui scaricare
<guest28316> ah ok partito
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: ho avviato 30 ma non oltre la risoluzione sballata non avevo la possibilità di connettermi ad internet. Quindi sono tornato dov'ero. Sia nel kernel 30 che in quello 34 (?) però sono passato da batteria in stima a batterica carica anche se ho sempre 95% come indicatore
<akis24> guest28316:  per essere chiaro ti permette di crearti una usb live di ubuntu con cui provare o installare ...
<guest28316> ok è partito. ho una usb da 7gb...spero basti
<guest28316> e quindi niente più partizione su hd?
<akis24> guest28316:  basta e avanza
<akis24> guest28316: se vuoi installare si che servono le partizioni per ubuntu
<akis24> guest28316:  ma credo ti convenga prima provare senza installare e poi leggere ai link che hai avuto
<guest28316> quando ha finito di scaricare su pdrive...leggo e poi, eventualmente installo...mi confermi?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: anche in -30 hai stesso problema batteria?
<akis24> guest28316: ho appena scritto prima provare e poi installare se sei sicuro di quello che fai
<Rhoarin> Rhoarin: eh sì, sempre a 95% sta solo che ora sia su -30 che su -34 ho "carica" al posto di "in stima"
<guest28316> ok, dovro' installare senza eliminare il vista. Questo è l'importante
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: magari è in carica, guarda il led
<cristian_c> sul portatile
<akis24> guest28316:  se leggi saprai come fare in caso di dubbi chiedi qui
<guest28316> sei stato super gentile! Grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: il led lampeggia rosso/verde, ho quindi tolto e reinserito la batteria senza spegnere il pc ed il led è tornato verde fisso. Ora però l'indicatore, che comunque resta al 95%, indica di nuovo "in stima" al posto di "carica"
<guest28316> estrazione al 99%....incrocio le dita...
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: e in windows come sono i led?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: dmesg | pastebinit
<guest28316> processo completato
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: c'è un solo led per la batteria e su win è verde fisso
<akis24> Rhoarin: di solito se non si muove è carica finita
<Rhoarin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15540859/
<akis24> Rhoarin:  e comunque tenendo il puntatore sopra di solito indica la percentuale di carica ..
<Rhoarin> akis24: sì è vero, ma il problema è che su Ubuntu 15.10 mi segna sempre 95% - batteria in stima.
<Rhoarin> akis24: in Impostazioni di alimentazione, mi segna 95% - in carica ma non arriva mai al 100%
<Rhoarin> è così da 1-2 giorni
<Rhoarin> su win7 nessun problema
<akis24> Rhoarin: potrebbe essere un problema di batteria che non raggiunge la carica massima ... vita della batteria in anni  ?
<Rhoarin> akis24: neppure 2 mesi
<Rhoarin> ripeto, su win7 arriva al 100% e mi tiene la carica per almeno 3 ore
<Rhoarin> in linea con le prestazioni di fabbrica
<akis24> guest28316:  scrivi pure qui in canale  ..
<guest28316> ti chiedevo, scusa,... il download sulla chiavetta e' terminato, riavvio il pc con la chiavetta inserita?
<cristian_c> 9.438498] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000044F (\GPIS) (20150619/utaddress-254)
<cristian_c> [    9.438506] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047F (\PMIO) (20150619/utaddress-254)
<cristian_c> [    9.438511] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<akis24> guest28316:  se ha finito di scrivere sulla chiavetta devi riavviare e impostare bios del pc per avvio con usb come prima periferica
<cristian_c> vari messaggi di questo tipo
<guest28316> ah da bios...
<guest28316> ok provo. ciao
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: batteria originale?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: sì
<jester->   da dmesg pc son acpi poco compatibile
<cristian_c> 1.341730] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: che asus è esattamente?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: P52F
<jester-> Rhoarin: bat nuova?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: ok
<Rhoarin> jester-: meno di 2 mesi, via
<jester-> Rhoarin: in winz no problem?
<Rhoarin> jester-: yep
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusP52F
<jester-> Rhoarin: con quale ubuntu da problemi
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15541029/
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: 15.10?
<Rhoarin> Gnome 15.10
<jester-> ha chis intel non dovrebbe avere problemi
<jester-> Rhoarin: prova la live ubuntu normale o kubuntu
<Rhoarin> jester-: ho provato la live di lubuntu e non mi indicava la batteria
<jester-> non c'è piu gnomo di una volta
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: il pc va con 14.04?
<jester-> Rhoarin: ho detto ubuntu e kubuntu
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: ho avuto 14.04, mi pare, e mi pare che andasse bene ma non ricordo esattamente
<Rhoarin> jester-: quale versione provo?
<Rhoarin> 15.10?
<jester-> Rhoarin: eh se fa lo stesso prova con la 14.04
<jester-> Rhoarin: in live nè
<Rhoarin> jester-: vedo se la ho da parte, se no scarico.
<Rhoarin> jester-: ok capo
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: o 14.04.1 o 14.04.4
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: che hanno kernel diversi
<cristian_c> la .1 dovrebbe avere il kernel 3.2.0
<cristian_c> no, scusa, 3.13
<cristian_c> mentre 14.04.4 ha kernel 4.2.0
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: per non stare a fare download, sull'hard disk ho un kubuntu 14.04 e un ubuntu 14.04 . Come capisco se sono .1 o .4 o altro?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: ho guardato meglio, kubuntu è .3
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: da lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: ma il kernel lo vedi con uname -a
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: faccio un download e faccio prima. Quindi o .1 o .4 a scelta?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: la LTS che trovo qui va bene? https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: sarebbe meglio provare
<cristian_c> sia quella con kernel 3.13 che quella con kernel 4.2.0
<cristian_c> kernel quest'ultimo presente anche in 15.\0
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: dal sito kubuntu va bene
<cristian_c> ma cerca quella giusta
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: posso scegliere solo se 14.04 42 o 64 bit
<Rhoarin> idem per 15.10
<Rhoarin> cosa serve a me?
<cristian_c> 42 non c'è, pur essendo la risposta a tutte le domande
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: se no nell'hard disk ho un kubuntu 14.04.3 e un ubuntu 14.04 non meglio recisato.
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: lapsus calami
<Rhoarin> 32 o 64 bit*
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: controlla quali kernel usano le tue 14.04
<cristian_c> correntemente
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: per farlo devo fare la live e controllare da lì?
<akis24> Rhoarin:  apri terminale   uname -a    e saprai che kernel usi  sia da live che installata
<Rhoarin> akis24: per non fare live a tentativi volevo sapere se c'era un modo per sapere che kernel hanno le iso che ho già nell'hard disk, se no qui ci risentiamo a pasqua dell'anno prossimo
<akis24> Rhoarin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci  e poi leggi le note di rilascio sotto alle distro
<antonio7351> Buonasera e Buone feste..cortesemente vorrei scaricare un video musicale da Youtube, come posso fare con quale software devo provare???
<Rhoarin> akis24: è indicato che kernel utilizzano le varie versioni?
<Rhoarin> sto leggendo ma non mi pare di vederlo
<akis24> Rhoarin: e se leggi bene .. lo vedi  come lo vedo io
<Rhoarin> akis24: in che sezione?
<jester-> antonio7351: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63270/how-do-i-download-a-youtube-video
<jester-> antonio7351: meglio l'addon per firefox se ancora supportato
<akis24> Rhoarin: guarda bene  a fondo pagina   la tabella con le versioni  e i link  accanto  " Note rilascio "
<Rhoarin> akis24: alle ReleaseNotes ci sono arrivato, quello che non trovo è la corrispondenza tra la varie versioni di 14.04 e i kernel
<akis24> Rhoarin:  e dai .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<antonio7351> carissimo jester, devo copiare questo link e poi devo scaricare...???
<Rhoarin> akis24: è la pagina che sto leggendo da prima
<akis24> Rhoarin:  By default, the 14.04.4 point release will ship with a newer 4.2    ecc ecc
<Rhoarin> akis, a me servono le informazioni anche per .1 .2 .3 ecc ecc, che 14.04.4 avesse 4.2 lo aveva già evidenziato cristian_c.
<akis24> !chat | Rhoarin
<ubot-it> Rhoarin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rhoarin> akis24: sto cercando di risolvere un problema con Gnome 15.10, se non è supporto questo
<Rhoarin> akis24: non mi legge correttamente la batteria
<Rhoarin> la ricerca di quei kernel è funzionale alla risoluzione del mio problema, o almeno così mi pare di capire
<akis24> Rhoarin:  hai avuto le info necessarie e ti è stato richiesto se volevi provare da live ..  le info pure  se nelle note non le leggi non ti resta che provare ..
<jester-> Rhoarin: sono i deriver del kernel a gestire, quindi bisogna provare qualche versione e vedere se hai culo di trovare quello giusto
<Rhoarin> akis24: mi è stato detto di provare la .1 o la .4 di ubuntu o kubuntu, ma se vado nella pagina di download delle due versioni posso scegliere solo se voglio la 14.04 a 32 o 64 bit. Cosa devo fare?
<Rhoarin> jester-: anche se fino a 2 giorni fa funzionava perfettamente?=
<jester-> Rhoarin: qualcosa hai fatto magari mettendo qualche ppa
<jester-> non esiste che si sminchi da sola
<akis24> Rhoarin:  se devo cercare io per te è un altro discorso  http://prntscr.com/al6p2f  prego ..
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: hai dei file .iso
<Rhoarin> jester-: ho 2 ppa, google talk e megasync aggiunti automaticamente tramite pacchetto .deb, li ho da un pezzo e mai nessun problema. Avevo messo anche quello di spotify, seguendo la guida ubuntu, ma non lo ho più da settimane. Il problema può derivare da quello?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: oppure hai le iso masterizzate?
<Rhoarin> akis24: quella tabella in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Kernel non c'era, grazie
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: file
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: non ci vuole molto a masterizzarli su dvd
<Rhoarin> mentre scrivevamo ho fatto una live di kubuntu 14.04.3, l'unica che avevo così specificata, visto che la .iso di ubuntu riporta solo 14.04. Ho scaricato anche kubuntu 14.0 dal sito
<cristian_c> i dvd li mettono quasi quasi nelle patatine
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: uname -a
<cristian_c> dalla live di kubuntu 14.04.3
<cristian_c> Rhoarin: esce 3.16?
<Rhoarin> cristian_c: lancio la live e ti dico
<cristian_c> Installare la versione 14.04 o la versione 14.04.1, archiviate in questa pagina.
<cristian_c> Solo coloro che installano Ubuntu dalla Point Release 14.04.2 in avanti riceveranno un nuovo HWE stack.
<gigirock> amiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicicicci
<gigirock> mi fa mal la testa............
<tiamomagirati> usando ubuntu, posso installare in qualche modo photoshop?
<Carlin0> no
<tiamomagirati> cavolo!
<tiamomagirati> windows 10 con le sue icone desktop mi sta scocciando troppo
<guest28316> ciao a tutti, buonasera. Avrei bisogno di un aiutino per l installazione di ubuntu... in particolare, volevo sapere se la partizione del sistema operativo pre-esistente...windows, viene sovrascritta (perdendo windows) oppure no. Grazie
<tiamomagirati> però  non posso fare a meno di photoshop
<Carlin0> guest28316, basta che in fase di installazione scegli l'opzione "installa al fianco di win"
<cristian_c> 'le icone desktop'
<guest28316> non ricordo mi dia qst opzione. mi da la partizione *c* col vista, poi la *e* partizione di backup
<guest28316> premetto che sto installando da chiavetta ex file iso...
<cristian_c> guest28316: su una live, puoi controllare le varie partizi9n
<cristian_c> partizioni
<guest28316> mi da 2 partizioni....... /dev/sda1 ntsf....poi /dev/sda2 ntsf
<guest28316> la prima con circa 147gb vista compreso, la seconda col backup con circa 12,3gb
<Carlin0> guest28316, ma hai avviato l'installazione ?
<guest28316> si, solo che non vorrei cancellare windows
<guest28316> con wubi.exe faceva ttt in automatico adesso no
<Carlin0> e che opzioni ti da ?
<guest28316> mi da una partizione generica, ma dice che potrebbero essere rimosse tutte le altre... (quello che non vorrei)
<Carlin0> come hai avviato l'installazione guest28316 ?
<guest28316> dalla schermata di ubuntu. c-e un-icona...
<guest28316> potrei farlo da bios...ma ho sempre lo stesso timore
<guest28316> andando per gradi... ho scaricato il file iso su chiavetta usb, poi riavviato da bios
<guest28316> quindi vorrei installare su hd
<cristian_c> guest28316: no
<cristian_c> !usbwin | guest28316
<ubot-it> guest28316: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> guest28316: se non hai spazio disonibile sul disco, ridimensiona la partizione di windows da windows stesso
<cristian_c> guest28316: nello spazio non allocato puoi ticavarci una partizione per ubuntu
<guest28316> ok di quanto necessita ubuntu su hd_
<cristian_c> guest28316: ridimensioni windows da windows, e crei partizione per ubuntu dalla live
<cristian_c> guest28316: ci sono deirewuisiti, ma almeno 8-16 gb secondo me
<cristian_c> e stiamo stretti
<cristian_c> *requisiti
<cristian_c> guest28316: ovviamente non ti resterà spazio per file personali
<guest28316> ... capito. Ci provo. Avevo la versione 13.04... poi aggiornando, ho combinato il patatrac
<guest28316> comunque ti/vi ringrazio tantissimo per le informazioni tecniche. Ciao
<macs> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con il lettore dvd
<macs_> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con il lettore dvd, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<macs_> sono ore che provo con le procedure trovate in rete, ma niente
<macs_> non c'è neanche un anima caritatevole in giro a quest' ora?
<macs_> magari vi incuriosisco, succede questo:
<macs_> nelle risorse non c'è traccia del lettore dvd
<macs_> se metto un disco parte, ma non succede nulla
<Carlin0> macs_, come l'hai masterizzato il dvd?
<macs_> se però il disco lo analizzo con dvdisater il pc lo vede, vede tutto
<macs_> ciao
<macs_> è un disco dati, con foto
<Carlin0> no
<macs_> ma il problema è che ubuntu proprio non vede la periferica
<Carlin0> devi masterizzare come immagine , ora ti linko la guida
<Carlin0> !iso | macs_ segui questa
<ubot-it> macs_ segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<macs_> ok, provo e ti dico, grazie
<macs_> no scusa, non devo masterizzare, vorrei soltanto accedere alla periferica
<macs_> ma non c'è tra le risorse, non compare sul desk
<Carlin0> ubuntu non vede il lettore ?
<macs_> esatto
<macs_> ma la cosa strana è che da dvdisaster funziona
<Carlin0> non saprei
<macs_> strane cose
<macs_> cmq ti ringrazio
<Farnami> Ciao mi potreste gentilmente consigliare un buon browser? al momento uso Mozilla firefox ma mi da in continuazione problemi se tengo più schede aperte, generando un errore che mi chiede se "fermare o continuare lo script?", succede anche quando deve caricare una pagina piena di contenuti ad esempio un ricerca in immagini! qualche consiglio?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-29
<tiamomagirati> buongiorno
<tiamomagirati> sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma non riesco. Ho impostato il cd come priorità nel bios ma il dvd all'avvia non viene visto.
<tiamomagirati> lo stesso cd, in un altro pc (fisso) sono riuscito ad installarlo.
<giane> hai un altro sistema operativo installato?
<tiamomagirati> si, windows 10
<Mr_Pan> Mia località: Colonia, Germania
<ExPBoy> ?
<Mr_Pan> Finestra sbagliata
<macs_> buongiorno a tutti
<macs_> ho uno strano problemlettore dvda con il
<macs_> pardon
<macs_> strano problema con lettore dvd
<Mr_Pan> ! Veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<macs_> qualcuno se la sente di darmi un aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> ! Qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<macs_> ok, meglio cosi
<macs_> nelle risorse ubuntu il lettore non viene visto, mentre da terminale si
<macs_> dvdisaster anche lo vede e lo fa usare
<macs_> inserendo un dvd o cd il lettore parte ma non viene visto e non vi si puo accedere
<dave78> buongiorno
<dave78> a tutti
<dave78> sto provando ad istallare ubuntu 32 bit sul mio toshiba n250 processore atom da 1,6 scheda video integrata
<dave78> mi da un errore memory failed e gfx
<dave78> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> dave78 ti conviene la 64 bit visto che  il processore li supporta.... Chrome ad esempio ha terminato il supporto 32  bit
<Mr_Pan> dave78 dalla I've fai un memory ram check
<dave78> a ok grazie mille
<dave78> inetl atom e a 64bit?
<Mr_Pan> dave78 non tutti
<dave78> e cme faccio a sapere se il mio è a 64bit?
<Mr_Pan> N250 è  64 bit
<dave78> grazie gentilissimo
<dave78> ora ti scrivo l'errore preciso che mi da
<dave78> ma ubuntu 15.10 gira su questo pc?
<Mr_Pan> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors
<Mr_Pan> dave78 metti su lubuntu e vivi felice
<dave78> mi dice graphics initialization failed
<dave78> error setting up gfx boot
<Mr_Pan> dave78 da qui vedi che è  64 bit  http://ark.intel.com/m/de/products/49491/Intel-Atom-Processor-N455-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz#@product/specifications
<Mr_Pan> dave78 ma l'errore te lo da quando avvii la live?
<dave78> si
<dave78> appena parte il cd esterno
<dave78> carica e poi dopo mi da questa scritta
<dave78> non capisco cosa sia
<Mr_Pan> dave78 pare un problema conosciuto con quel modello di netbook... Purtroppo sono scusa e non riesco ad aiutarti oltre
<dave78> ok grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> dave78 scarica la versione 64 bit... Controlla md5... Crea DVD o USB e prova ad avviare
<Mr_Pan> ! Md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<dave78> ok
<dave78> ma che differenza c'e tra ubuntu e lubuntu?
<dave78> ora controllo il dvd
<Mr_Pan> dave78 fondamentalmente l'interfaccia... Lubuntu è estremamente più leggera e adatta ai netbook.. Oltre ai programmi installati di default... Ma li puoi sempre installare successivamente
<dave78> io ho messo il dvd esterno usb potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<Mr_Pan> dave78 solitamente no
<Mr_Pan> Ma md sul q han ubunti-it è marco d'itri?
<D4RK_ANG3L> salve
<D4RK_ANG3L> ho come sempre un problema su linux: la connessione wifi è lenta,molto lenta(
<D4RK_ANG3L> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Egosix> Ciao sto installando xubuntu 15.10 per la prima volta e sono già più di 10 minuti che c'è la schermata azzurra con la scritta xubuntu e la rotellina che gira sotto. È normale?
<Egosix> Ormai i minuti passati dall'inizio dell'installazione sono più di 20... tutto ciò è normale?
<gigirock_> eh mica tanto ....
<gigirock_> Egosix: 6 collegato a internet ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<macs> ciao a tutti
<macs> ubuntu non mi vede il lettore dvd
<jester-> macs: è sano ?
<Mr_Pan> macs, è lo stesso problema di ieri e di stamattina ....
<Mr_Pan> jester-, dice che dvdisaster lo vede
<macs> la cosa strana è che nel terminale invece risulta attivo
<macs> si, lo usai anche per l istallazione
<macs> yes
<macs> infatti
<jester-> macs: metti un dvd o cd e non fa una piega?
<macs> meccanicamente parte, ma non compare da nessuna parte
<jester-> macs: quale ubuntu?
<macs> ubuntu studio
<macs> ubuntu studio 15.10
<jester-> macs: quindi funza ma non lo vedi a sinistra nel file manager?
<macs> jester- esattamente
<jester-> macs: usi il kernel bassa latenza?
<jester-> la studio col bassa latenza da qualche numero
<macs> jester- non saprei, non sono ferratissimo
<macs> jester- cmq è la 32 bit
<jester-> macs: nel terminale dai uname -l  e pasta nel paste
<jester-> !paste | macs
<ubot-it> macs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<macs> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15552139/
<macs> giusto?
<jester-> macs: sbagliato io è uname -a
<macs> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15552167/
<jester-> macs: yess è low latency
<jester-> macs: ls /boot  e sempre nel paste
<macs> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15552197/
<jester-> macs: non hai il normale, si puo installare poi al boot scegli quale usare
<jester-> macs: sudo apr-get install linux-image-generic
<jester-> macs: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<macs> jester- apr-get non ha funzionato, sto installando il secondo
<jester-> macs: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<macs> jester- si questo va, ha quasi finito
<jester-> macs: quindi riavvia e la menu scegli, un kenrnel è visibile l'altro sta dentro a opzioni avanzate
<macs> jester- ma mi verrà chiesto automaticamente in avvio o devo farlo da impostazioni ubuntu?
<jester-> macs: te lo chiede, se no riavvia manuale dal menu
<jester-> macs: lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<macs> jester- perdonami ma non ne ho idea
<macs> jester- in avvio è molto rapida la prima schermata, non ci ho mai capito nulla
<macs> jester- ci sei?
<macs> jester1- ?
<jester1-> macs: eh
<macs> jester- al riavvio non mha chiesto nulla
<jester-> macs: lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<macs> jester- no
<jester-> macs: se no mentre fa il boot pigia il tasto maiusc
<jester-> macs: comunque uname -a cosa dice
<macs> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15552436/
<macs> jester- il boot sarebbe la fase di avvio prima che viene lanciato ubuntu?
<jester-> macs: fai il reboot a premi miusc, poe entri in opzion avanzate e parti col normale
<jester-> macs: il boot = quando parte il pc
<jester-> pc
<macs> jester- provo
<sonyfrei> ciao tutti ho appena installato il sistema operativo lubuntu 14.04.4 32bit siccome sono completamente inesperto vorrei sapere come poter istallare flasch player sono due ore che ci provo e non ci riesco  help me
<Mr_Pan> sonyfrei, dacci info sul tipo di pc .. processore ...ecc .ecc
<Mr_Pan> sonyfrei, la via più facile peer avere flash è installare google che però ora va solo su sistemi 64 bit
<sonyfrei> da ubuntu come faccio a vedere processore ecc
<Mr_Pan> !pepper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pepper'
<sonyfrei> cavolo:(
<Mr_Pan> !pepper-flash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pepper-flash'
<Mr_Pan> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Mr_Pan> !flash-pepper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flash-pepper'
<Carlin0> !info pepperflash-plugin
<ubot-it> Package pepperflash-plugin does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> ohhhhhhh
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, grazie
<Mr_Pan> !pepperflash-plugins
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sonyfrei> devo vedere su i link?
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Mr_Pan> sonyfrei, si quelli di flash con le guide ..
<sonyfrei> ok spero di riuscirci!
<Carlin0> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<sonyfrei> grazi
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<sonyfrei> e
<size_XXL> ho installato con CD linux(Ubuntu)
<size_XXL> ora voglio0 usare come prima windows
<jester-> size_XXL: te lo sei segato winz o hai un dualboot
<tuttavianiente> buonasera .. una domanda.. come si formattano le chiavette con xubuntu? l'ho installato ieri e dunque non so..
<size_XXL> all'inizio sono riusci a far partire un paio di volte winz, ma ora niente. l'altro problema è che non riesco a vedere la schermata dì'avvio perchèè rotto
<size_XXL> uso un monitor a parte
<jester-> size_XXL: al boot dovresti avere il menu di grub
<size_XXL> siccome vado a intuito non so cosa c'è scritto
<jester-> size_XXL: cioè?
<gigirock_> Monitor braille rotto ?
<size_XXL> jester- dove vedo il "grub"
<size_XXL> ?
<gigirock_> size_XXL: ricapitoliamo hai un portatile ?
<size_XXL> ho un portatile con lo schermo rotto, percò ho collegato un monitor sulla quale non riesco a vedere la schermata di avvio
<gigirock_> Ah ecco se non tocchi niente cosa si avvia ?
<size_XXL> linux (ubuntu)
<gigirock_> Allora vedi nei parametri di grub di impostare un timeout di almeno 10 sec
<size_XXL> ma cos 'è grub...? non sono esperto, e dove trovo il grub...???
<gigirock_> size_XXL: lascia perdere apri un terminale e scrivi sudo update-grub
<size_XXL> sono in modalità ospite....
<gigirock_> E perché ? size_XXL
<size_XXL> va be ma ora se lascio ritrovo sta chat( se passo all'account9
<size_XXL> )
<gigirock_> size_XXL: il canale è sempre quello
<size_XXL> arrivo in un minuto....
<size_XXL2> size_XXL
<size_XXL2> problema avvio---- gigirock_
<gigirock_> Allora dai il comando di cui sopra
<size_XXL2> poi?
<gigirock_> Se alla riga finale ti ritrovi Windows vuol dire che non hai ammazzato win
<size_XXL2> si trovo win
<gigirock_> Ottimo
<size_XXL2> ora...
<gigirock_> size_XXL: riavvia e vediamo se appare sto menù
<size_XXL2> riavviando il pc troverò win....?
<gigirock_> Se appare all prima riga trovi ubuntu e alla ultima il tuo win
<size_XXL2> oppure devo fare qualcosa?
<size_XXL2> okkk
<size_XXL2> vedo
<gigirock_> Altrimenti torna qui che devi alzare il timeout
<size_XXL3> gigirock_ al riavvio l'ultima opzione mi porta alle impostazioni del bios
<size_XXL3> che appunto non riesco a vedere
<dave78> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<dave78> ho un problema con istallazione di ubuntu sul pc
<dave78> ho messo la chiavetta e tutto ok è partito
<dave78> ora sto creando la swap per istallazione
<dave78> dopo aver creato la swap mi dice il restante hd inusabile mi sapete aiutare?
<gigirock_> dave78: ma hai una partizione di Root / ?
<dave78> ho windows
<dave78> e poi ho partizionato win
<dave78> spazio libero mi dice
<macs> jester- sono partito col normale, ma non è cambiato nulla
<dave78> da spazio libero creo prima la swap giusto?
<gigirock_> dave78: lo spazio libero lo devi dedicare a ubuntu con una partizione di almeno 10gb che si chiama / e è di tipo ext4
<gigirock_> Lo swap sarà
<gigirock_> Dindimensione
<gigirock_> Di dimensione pari all ram del sistema
<size_XXL3> :(
<dave78> quindi non creo prima la swap
<gigirock_> No puoi anche farne a meno per ora
<dave78> ok
<dave78> grazie ora provo
<gigirock_> size_XXL3: Nada ?
<size_XXL3> niente l'ultima scelta mi porta alle impostazioni del bios
<size_XXL3> gigrock_
<size_XXL3> gigirock_
<dave78> scusa di tipo /e ext4 ma come primaria o logica?
<size_XXL3> gigirock_
<size_XXL3> niente idee...??
<dave78> gigirock scusa di tipo /e ext4 ma come primaria o logica?
<macs> jester- ho provato anche da avanzate,  c erano due opzione non low-latency
<macs> jester- upstart e recovery, ho usato la prima
<jester-> macs: uname - a cosa dice
<jester-> -a
<macs> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15553310/
<dave78> qualcuno mi sa dire come procedere?
<cristian_c> !gparted | dave78
<ubot-it> dave78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> macs: adesso usi il normale, ancora nada cd nel file manager<'
<jester-> dave78: a fare cosa
<macs> jester- no, neanche se inserisco un disco
<dave78> sono bloccato nell'istallazione dual boot ho rpartizionato hd ora mi vede 3 partizioni ntfs win e ok una dove mettero ubuntu come spazio libero
<jester-> macs: allora è un bug
<jester-> dave78: quanto grande lo spazio libero
<dave78> 104857
<dave78> 104 giga
<jester-> dave78: hai efi o mbr
<macs> jester- risolvibile?
<dave78> non so cosa significa scusa
<dave78> sto istallando da usb
<dave78> con chiavetta
<jester-> è il tipo di bios se efi fai primarie a volntà se mbr fai 4 primarie o 3 piu una logica dentro la quale fare altre partizioni
<jester-> dave78: quindi hai gia tre partizioni
<dave78> si
<dave78> ntfs
<jester-> dave78: fa vedere comando: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | dave78
<ubot-it> dave78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dave78> e ina spazio libero di 104 giga per ubuntu
<jester-> dave78: li devi farci partizione xet4 e swap ma se hai mbr è possibile fare una sola primaria quindi si fa una estesa dentro la quale fai swap e /
<jester-> dave78: oppure in intallazione scegli installa su spazio libero contiguo che si arrangia lui
<macs> jester- si guarisce dal bug o è una cosa da ultimo stadio?
<jester-> macs: si guarisce se i dev lo fissano
<macs> jester- in altre parole o i sviluppatori mandano aggiornamenti miracolosi o abbandono l'idea di usare il lettore, giusto?
<dave78> se istallo su spazio libero dice che non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<jester-> dave78: per spazio libero intendi spazio non allocato o partizione esistente
<dave78> spazio no0n allocato
<jester-> dave78: opzione spazio libero contiguo di solito si fa lui il necessario e install
<jester-> a
<jester-> dave78: fa vedere comando: sudo fdisk -l
<dave78> no
<jester-> e parted -l
<dave78> sta su tipo di istallazione
<macs> jester- cmq grazie del tempo dedicato e dell'aiuto, alla prossima
<neuroneassente> ciao a tutti.. xubuntu mi rileva solo un hard disk interno mentre prima con windows ne avevo due.. dove lo trovo l'altro hard disk?
<guestdeeeeen> mi potete risolvere questo problema quando dò il comando sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554018/
<gudennno> mi potete risolvere questo problema quando dò il comando sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554018/
<cristian_c> !ripeti | gudennno
<ubot-it> gudennno: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<gudennno> mi potete risolvere questo problema quando dò il comando sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554018/
<gudennno> scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> gudennno: hai aggiunto un ppa
<gudennno> cosa devo fare quindi?
<cristian_c> gudennno: di più, l'hai aggiunto maldestramente
<gudennno> eheh
<cristian_c> gudennno: esattamente, cos'hai seguito?
<gudennno> cosa significa?
<gudennno> intendo cosa significa la tua domanda
<cristian_c> gudennno: co
<cristian_c> gudennno: come mai hai toccato quel file?
<gudennno> seguendo i comandi per installare questo
<cristian_c> gudennno: cosa stavi tentando di fare, esattamente?
<cristian_c> gudennno: che comandi?
<gudennno> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/#debian-ubuntu-and-derivatives
<cristian_c> gudennno: ma qual è il tuo scopo?
<cristian_c> !info mono
<ubot-it> Package mono does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info monodevelop
<ubot-it> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.0.227-1 (wily), package size 7503 kB, installed size 32013 kB
<gudennno> c'è un sito (premium play) dove serve microsoft silverlight per vedere i contenuti e ti mandano al sito questo programma che lo sostituisce su ubuntu
<cristian_c> gudennno: no
<cristian_c> il plugin moonlight che si basava au mono, non va più
<cristian_c> gudennno: devi utilizzare pipelight
<cristian_c> gudennno: io ti consiglio di dare una ripulita, a quello che hai modificato
<cristian_c> gudennno: tra l'altro mono si trova nei repository di ubuntu, non ti serve alcun ppa
<cristian_c> !info mono-runtime
<ubot-it> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime - default version. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (wily), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<gudennato> cristian_c
<cristian_c> gudennno: tra l'altro mono si trova nei repository di ubuntu, non ti serve alcun ppa
<gudennato> cosa devo fare quindi
<cristian_c> gudennno: io ti consiglio di dare una ripulita, a quello che hai modificato
<gudennato> io non ho creato nessun ppa apposta quindi come faccio a sapere quale eliminare?
<gudennato> cioè io ho dato quei comandi che mi hanno provocato i problemi, con quali comandi li risolvo?
<cristian_c> gudennato: ripeto, l'hai pure aggiunto in modo maldestro
<gudennato> quindi?
<cristian_c> gudennato: digita: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> gudennato: digita: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo comando
<gudennato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554146/
<gudennato> ecco il risultato cristian_c
<cristian_c> gudennato: digita: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<cristian_c> !paste | gudennato
<ubot-it> gudennato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gudennato> non mi da nessun risultato
<cristian_c> gudennato: poi digita: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list.save
<gudennato> anche qui nessun risultato
<gudennato> cioè io dò invio e non accade nulla
<cristian_c> gudennato: l'altro repo mono-opt dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> mono-opt.list
<gudennato> cristian_c tutto da quel sito
<cristian_c> gudennato: alla pagina che hai indicato non c'è nessun mono-opt
<gudennato> allora non so
<cristian_c> gudennato: history | grep mono | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> gudennato: history | grep mono | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo comando
<gudennato> ma è tutto un un unico comando?
<cristian_c> gudennato: history | grep mono | pastebinit
<cristian_c> gudennato: questo
<gudennato> mi dice che non è installato il programma pastebinit e se do il comando per installarlo non succede nulla
<cristian_c> gudennato: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gudennato> è questo comando dice che è impossibili trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> gudennato: history | grep mono
<cristian_c> gudennato: e incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | gudennato
<ubot-it> gudennato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gudennato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554223/
<cristian_c> gudennato: visto
<cristian_c> gudennato: quel comando non l'hai preso dalla pagina linkata
<cristian_c> per aggiungere il repo
<gudennato> cristian_c quindi?
<cristian_c> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/tpokorra:/mono/xUbuntu_14.04/
<cristian_c> hai usato questo indirizzo nel comando
<cristian_c> gudennato: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | gudennato
<ubot-it> gudennato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gudennato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554312/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gudennato: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gudennato> fatto con esito positivo cristian_c
<cristian_c> gudennato: poi, digita: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-opt.list
<gudennato> nessun risultato
<cristian_c> gudennato: e quindi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-opt.list.save
<gudennato> cristian_c di nuovo nessun risultato
<cristian_c> gudennato: ora dovresti aver sistemato i casini
<gudennato> cristian_c grazie tutto bene ora
<cristian_c> cristian_c> gudennno: devi utilizzare pipelight
<gudennato> e come posso installare quel programma senza fare danni^
<cristian_c> cristian_c> gudennno: tra l'altro mono si trova nei repository di ubuntu, non ti serve alcun ppa
<cristian_c> gudennato: che programma?
<gudennato> cristina_c quello che sostituisce microsoft silverlight su ubuntu
<akis24> cristina!!!!!!!  ??
<cristian_c> cristian_c> il plugin moonlight che si basava au mono, non va più
<cristian_c> !pipelight | gudennato
<ubot-it> gudennato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<gudennato> cristian_c grazie, buonanotte
<Michele81> Sera, ho un problema, quando provo a installare ubuntu sia il 14 che il 15, mi da' una schermata con Errore shappire bios, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, fai una foto e caricala
<Mr_Pan> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<cristian_c> !image | Michele81 , posta una schermsta dell'erroee
<ubot-it> Michele81 , posta una schermsta dell'erroee: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Michele81> ok torno in 5 min:)
<Michele81> rieccomi, mi dite come caricare la foto cosi' vi faccio vedere
<akis24> !image | Michele81
<ubot-it> Michele81: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> !image | Michele81
<Mr_Pan> !imgur | Michele81
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<Mr_Pan> Michele81: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Michele81> https://imgur.com/Cvfd9Lb
<Michele81> allora mi da' l'errore , carica ubuntu per qualche secondo (vedo il desktop) e poi schermo nero...
<akis24> Michele81: versione di ubuntu ?
<Michele81> sia la 14 che la 15
<Michele81> entrambe prese da qui
<Michele81> 64 bit
<akis24> Michele81: all'avvio premi la barra spazio e poi con f6 seleziona nomedeset e prova ad avviare
<akis24> Michele81:  usb live ?
<Michele81> sia live che messa su hdd
<akis24> Michele81:  stai usando un chiavetta usb ?
<Michele81> si
<akis24> !usbwin | Michele81
<ubot-it> Michele81: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Michele81> si ho usato questo per fare la pendrive
<akis24> Michele81:  e controlla md5sum del file iso scaricato
<Michele81> fatto e' giusto
<akis24> Michele81:  strano in foto si legge unetbootin
<Michele81> a scusa errore mio, si ho usato uninet per fare la pendrive
<akis24> Michele81:  quindi ora sai che prove fare ..
<Michele81> e il md5 della iso e' la prima a cui avevo dato la colpa, ora provo con quello e ti faccio sapere, per ora ti ringrazio tanto ^^
<akis24> di nulla
<Michele81> aspetto che faccia la pendrive... ma e' un errore della scheda video praticamente?
<akis24> Michele81: magari si ma ti avevo scritto qualcosa sopra ma sembri non leggere
<akis24> [22:24:43] <akis24> Michele81: all'avvio premi la barra spazio e poi con f6 seleziona nomedeset e prova ad avviare
<Michele81> si per fare questo aspetto che intanto faccia la pendrive con il programma da te consigliato
<Michele81> il pc e' uno solo ^^
<akis24> e magari vecchiotto pure direi
<Michele81> direi di no,
<akis24> vedremo in seguito allora
<Michele81> e' un octa amd con 16 gb di ram e una r9 380
<akis24> bene
<Michele81> ok vado a provare ,a tra poco ^^
<ciaonepuzzone> Ciao, scusate.. sui driver aggiuntivi me ne trova uno dicendo che è sconosciuto e che questo dispositivo non funziona.. Propone due opzioni, o di non usare il dispositivo oppure "In uso Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs da intel-microcode (proprietario)? Cosa devo fare? devo selezionare "in uso ecc.."?
<cristian_c> ciaonepuzzone: per favore, cambia il nick
<cristian_c> siamo in canale pubblico
<ciaonepuzzone> ah OK.. e non so come si cambia.. mi ha chiesto un nick a caso..
<cristian_c> ciaonepuzzone: digita: /nick nomedeltuonuovonick
<olaffalo> così è a posto?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-30
<KiRiN_00> ciao a tutti :) c'è qualcuno che saprebbe darmi una mano con l'installazione di ubuntu? (mi dice che non ho IOMMU attivo, ma nel bios non posso attivarlo) :/
<mike00> ciso
<mike00> ciao*
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> iiddnn problemi di connessione?
<giane> \join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest40207> ciao
<Mr_Pan> ! Ciao | Guest40207
<ubot-it> Guest40207: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> iiddnn?
<Mr_Pan> Gloriana bgiorno
<Mr_Pan> glpiana  . Maledetto t9
<glpiana> lol
<salva77> buongiorno a tutti
<salva77> avrei bisogno di una mano per configuare qbtorrent su xubuntu
<salva77> già installato in passato su versione precedente, ma partito in automatico senza aver cambiato nessun parametro
<akis24> salva77: stessa cosa dovrebbe essere anche su versione ubuntu diversa  di solito i parametri sono preimpostati
<salva77> cosi dovrebbe essere
<salva77> sullo stato connessione continua a dirmi nessuna connessione diretta
<akis24> salva77:  tra le altre cose potresti usare transmission preinstallato di solito è va' benissimo
<akis24> salva77:  e prova a cambiare porta se ti è possibile dalle impostazioni
<salva77> le ho provate tutte, non so più cosa fare
<salva77> anche gli altri programmi non riesco ad utilizzare
<akis24> salva77: prova a seguire qui io non lo uso .. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4640767
<cristian_c> salva77: ma se hai problemi con tutti i software torrent,  perché dici che il problema è qbtorrent?
<salva77> perchè inizialmente volevo reinstallare qbitorrent, visto il problema ho provato quello preinstallato
<cristian_c> salva77: avrai qualche impostazione di rete non adatta
<cristian_c> a prescindere dal programma
<cristian_c> salva77: che numero di versione di xubuntu hai?
<salva77> 14.04
<lafatalunare> n
<lafatalunare> salve sono nuova e sto cercando di imparare Ubuntu. La mia versione è 12.4.
<akis24> si una delle lettere dell'alfabeto  il resto su   #ubuntu-it-chat
<lafatalunare> che accoglienza
<akis24> lafatalunare:  che ingresso..
<lafatalunare> volevo sapere come riesco a collegare il mio telefono che chiaramente ubuntu non vede
<lafatalunare> asus zenfone 2
<cristian_c> lafatalunare: può dipendere dal telefono, molto probabilmebte
<akis24> lafatalunare:  magari impostalo come " archivio usb "
<lafatalunare> gia fatto
<cristian_c> quali impostazioni e qual è settata
<cristian_c> *quali sono settate
<lafatalunare> del telefono? mpt
<cristian_c> lafatalunare: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<cristian_c> lafatalunare: mtp non è archivio usb, comunque
<lafatalunare> abbi pazienza ma non sono così pratica
<lafatalunare> so ma le opzioni del telefono sono 2 mpt e ptp
<ExPBoy> lafatalunare, ma tu cosa vorresti fare con il telefono?
<akis24> lafatalunare:  provale una alla volta ..
<lafatalunare> immettere musica,passare foto
<ExPBoy> quindi usarlo come archivio
<lafatalunare> si
<ExPBoy> e come lo colleghi al pc?
<lafatalunare> l'unica cosa che succede quando lo collego e la scritta cd rom install sul pcavo usb
<ExPBoy> eh
<lafatalunare> scusa cavo usb
<ExPBoy> quello devi usare
<ExPBoy> :)
<lafatalunare> e quello uso
<ExPBoy> e allora dove è il problema?
<lafatalunare> sono abituata a win ,perche qui non mi vede il telefono come archivio di massa?
<ExPBoy> te lo vede come memoria usb
<lafatalunare> no nn lo vede proprio
<ExPBoy> eh allora non so aiutarti
<lafatalunare> geazie
<ExPBoy> figures
<Plinio> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto!
<krabador> ok, chiedi pure, ma prima , dicci, sei il vecchio o il giovane?
<Plinio> il vecchio ovviamente!
<krabador> oh, bene :)
<krabador> #chessuccesso
<Plinio> grazie della disponibilità innanzi tutto...sono al primo incontro con ubuntu e sto utilizzando un software, OpenFOAM, la cui installazione già mi sta creando dei problemi
<Plinio> smanettando nel terminale, al momento non mi visualizza nulla...ovvero non ho più il percorso che mi identifica dove mi trovo ma un foglio bianco, e non prende più i comandi...
<Plinio> come fare?
<Mr_Pan> ! Info openfoam
<Mr_Pan> !Info openfoam
<krabador> Plinio, di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Plinio> 15.10
<Plinio> ho appena modificato il file .bashrc  nella cartella home, dopo ciò ho fatto il source e il terminale è diventato completamente inerte...non reagisce a nessun inserimento
<krabador> Plinio, chiuso e riaperto, uguale?
<Plinio> riavviato già due volte
<Plinio> e nulla...
<Plinio> completamente vuoto
<krabador> Plinio, controlla se ctrl alt f2, aprono un terminale, a tutto schermo. Per tornare, ctrl alt f7
<Plinio> no, ps ubuntu è su un mac book pro
<Plinio> con ctrl alt f2 non fa nulla
<Plinio> con cmd alt f2 mi visualizza le shortcuts
<krabador> Plinio, ci sono altri ps, che DEVI mettere in chiaro?
<Plinio> scusatemi
<Plinio> allora
<jester-> bisogna essere masochisti per mettere unbuntu al posto di osx
<Plinio> mac book pro, ubuntu su partizione, ho avuto un po di problemi a stabilizzarlo (un informatico ci ha smanettato tre o quattro volte, non chiedetemi cos'ha fatto), il boot è con revit,
<jester-> lol
<krabador> refit
<Plinio> (Se non si vogliono spendere 100000 euro per una licenza da software per CFD su osx è l'unico modo)
<Plinio> comunque penso sia tutto
<Plinio> non ho altri ps
<jester-> Plinio:  ubuntu virtualizzato va una meraviglia
<Plinio> non posso fare girare un software del genere su una macchina virtuale
<Plinio> ad ogni modo non penso sia questo il punto!
<Plinio> :)
<krabador> Plinio, se non accedi in recovery, o non carichi terminale a tutto schermo, che in tutte le ubuntu del mondo, è ctrl alt f
<krabador> un tasto funzione da 1 in poi
<krabador> ci possiamo girare i pollici, visto che il terminale non ti va
<Plinio> let's try
<Plinio> con ctr alt e f "numero" non fa nulla
<krabador> Plinio, hai un tasto fn?
<benber> buon giorno
<benber> chiunque tu sia
<krabador> !ciao | benber
<ubot-it> benber: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<benber> il mio problema è: non riesco ad avviare la live di ubuntu dopo il grub
<benber> si ferma tutto
<krabador> ed il tuo ubuntu è ?
<krabador> la tua macchina è (cpu/ram/scheda video, presenza di uefi)
<benber> vorrei installare ubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<benber> il mio pc è di 64bit
<krabador> che è come dire che sei un maschio
<krabador> benber, modello/i preciso/i
<benber> cpu Intel core i/ 6700HQ
<benber> Skylake
<benber> Socket 1440 FCBGA
<benber> ram 16 Gb
<benber> comunque è un windows 10 e vi è UEFI
<benber> forse riesco a trovare anche la scheda video
<benber> un attimo
<krabador> benber, nonostante il supporto skylake nel kernel 4.2 , quello presente in ubuntu 15.10 , il supporto per tale architettura è ancora in corso migliorando notevolmente solo nelle ultime versioni del kernel
<benber> quindi?
<krabador> ubuntu 16.04, in uscita il 21 aprile, puo' essere la soluzione piu' indicata. In ogni caso , nella prima linea del menu grub, alla partenza della live
<benber> è impossibile al momento installare ubuntu su questo pc?
<krabador> premi il tato "e" , vai alla linea quiet splash
<krabador> cancella, digita nomodeset, preceduto e succeduto da spazi, premi poi f10
<krabador> benber, segnala il modello preciso del notebook
<benber> in che senso segnala?
<krabador> tu che senso gli dai?
<benber> vuoi sapere tu il modello del pc oppure devo segnalarlo alla casa produttrice?
<krabador> benber, la prima. La seconda non ha molto senso...
<benber> MSI GE62 6QD Apache Pro
<krabador> benber, fatto partire live, con l'opzione segnalata ?
<benber> mi sono appena scritta i passaggi sul foglio, per fare tutto ciò devo lasciare la chat e spegnere il pc
<benber> sto chattando dal pc sul quale vorrei fare la live di Ubuntu
<krabador> non hai piu' un supporto di installazione ubuntu?
<benber> la chiavetta?
<benber> si
<benber> ma vorrei prima vedere la live su questo pc
<benber> effettivamente il pc è nuovo e mi fa un certo non sò cosa a manometterlo
<krabador> benber, non sei obbligato a fare niente, specialmente se non sai cosa stai facendo
<benber> anche se ho usato UBUNTU per quasi 8 anni sul mio pc precedente
<benber> ma ora l'altro pc, un Acer con un 1 Gb di ram e 50 Gb di memoria non mi gira più ubuntu
<benber> ho dovuto installare xubuntu perchè girasse
<benber> effettivamente funziona abbastanza bene
<krabador> "un 1 Gb di ram e 50 Gb di memoria" ---> nel 2016 non puoi pretendere troppo
<benber> infatti
<benber> ma non riesco a capire perchè su questo pc non riesco a farlo
<benber> continuano a dire che è windows che blocca tutto
<krabador> benber, finquando non provi cio' che ti ho segnalato , possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<benber> ieri sono andata nel bios del pc ed ho disattivato il secure boot, il fast boot
<kalirer> ciao ragazzi
<krabador> benber, fastboot va disabilitato sia in bios, che in win10
<krabador> !ciao | kalirer
<ubot-it> kalirer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<benber> e come faccio in win10?
<krabador> benber, c'è una voce apposita nelle impostazioni
<kalirer> grazie...
<kalirer> ragazzi devo chiedervi una curiosità
<kalirer> premetto di non esser un asso con xuuntu
<kalirer> xubuntu
<kalirer> come faccio ad eliminare una applicazione
<kalirer> so del comando apt-get remove
<kalirer> ecc.
<kalirer> il problema che il terminale mi dice che non è possibile trovare dei pacchetti
<krabador> kalirer, se installata dal repository ufficiale, sudo apt-get remove --purge applicazione
<krabador> se installata in altro modo ---> "we want informations"
<kalirer> thanks
<kalirer> grazie
<benber> non lo trovo in win10
<krabador> benber, opzioni risparmio energia ---  specifica comportamento pulsanti di alimentazione --- modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili --- impostazioni di arresto deselezionare "Attiva avvio rapido"
<kalirer> in questa chat si parla anche di kali!?
<krabador> kalirer, no
<kalirer> e dove posso andare per avere qualche informazione di questo OS!?
<krabador> e lo chiedi qui?
<kalirer> sul canale inglese!?
<krabador> anzi, scusa
<krabador> e lo chiedi qui!?
<krabador> ;)
<kalirer> ahahahaha vabe!
<kalirer> vabbe!
<krabador> kalirer, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<kalirer> krabador.....spero di risentirci
<kalirer> anche in questo canale
<kalirer> anche xke sono un novellino
<krabador> kalirer, per tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu, torna pure qui
<benber> fatto
<kalirer> perfetto
<kalirer> grazie per la disponibilità
<benber> ho deselezionato la voce "attiva avvio rapido"
<krabador> benber, riporta il risultato del caricamento della live, con il parametro segnalato prima
<benber> ok vado
<benber> ciao
<krabador> benber, spero che , dopo aver deselezionato la voce
<krabador> tu abbia cliccato su "Salva cambiamenti"
<benber> ovvio
<krabador> bene.
<benber> ok sono tornata
<benber> ho fatto come da procedura
<benber> sono andata alla linea quiet splash e l'ho cancellata
<benber> ho digitato nomodeset preceduto e succeduto da spazi
<benber> ho premuto f10
<benber> e questo è il risultato
<benber> error: can't find command 'nomodeset'
<benber> alloc magic is broken at 0x53211480: 530e3740
<benber> Aborted. press any key to exit
<antonio7351> Buonasera, ho ubuntu 15.10, pero' non riesco ad installare la stampante Lexmark Z515 c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare???Grazie
<krabador> benber, sempre da bios, disabilita la voce SpeedStep , ripeti sempre nomodeset
<benber> dove la trovo questa voce nel bios?
<krabador> benber, chi cerca trova, i bios non sono tutti uguali .
<benber> è che ci sono stata quasi una giornata nel bios e non ricordo questa voce.
<benber> comunque provo a cercare
<benber> ok
<benber> ciao
<benber> sono tornata
<benber> SpeedStep l'ho disabilitato ma non è cambiato nulla
<benber> più precisamente era nella schermata 'Advanced' del bios sotto il nome di Intel (R) SpeedStep
<krabador> benber, ognuno lo mette dove vuole
<benber> era per specificare
<benber> magari avevo sbagliato
<krabador> benber, dando per scontato che l'opzione nomodeset venga digitata correttamente , nella giusta posizione , e che la iso che hai scaricato non è corrotta,e che il supporto di installazione sia perfettamente funzionante, cose che ti consiglio vivamente di verificare
<krabador> puoi solo provare acpi=noirq intel_idle.max_cstate=1 , come opzioni da affiancare a nomodeset
<benber> sinceramente nella schermata che mi si apre dopo aver premuto 'e', ho digitato il tab perchè mi venga fornito la lista di possibili comandi e questo comando non lo ho trovato nella lista
<krabador> benber, i parametri del kernel sono molti di piu' di quanti siano listati "dal tasto tab"
<benber> la iso l'ho verificato con Win md5 Sum
<benber> inoltre la linea quiet splash l'ho cancellata tutta, magari dovevo lasciare la scritta linux?
<krabador> benber, sbagliato
<krabador> benber, solo le 2 parole quiet splash
<krabador> devono essere cancellate
<benber> comprese le -- finali?
<krabador> si
<benber> ok
<benber> ora riprovo
<benber> PARTITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<benber> STO ORA CHATTANDO DALLA LIVE DI UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<krabador> benber, sbagliavi a cancellare tutto
<krabador> e datti una calmata
<benber> non puoi immaginare quanto sia felice
<krabador> benber, adesso puo' essere effettuata l'installazione, successivamente ad essa ci sono degli accorgimenti che possono essere necessari
<benber> GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
 * Mr_Pan mette i tappi .... 
<benber> quali accorgimenti_
<krabador> benber, in base alle problematiche che possono palesartisi , si interviene
<krabador> benber, ti consiglio vivamente, in base all'hardware del tuo pc, pero', di tenere direttamente in considerazione 16.04, in uscita il 21 aprile.
<benber> magari, essendo troppo acerbo rischio di incasinare ancora piu l-installazione
<benber> scusa ma sembra che ora la chat non riconosca alcuni miei tasti
<benber> forse la live ha una tastiera diversa dalla mia
<krabador> semplicemente è in inglese
<krabador> oltre ad avere qualche scorciatoia non supportata, sempre in relazione al supporto di 15.10 al tuo hardware
<benber> comunque si, aspetto la nuova versione. speriamo che riesca ad abbattere le barriere di win10 e semplificare l-installazione come lo era con winxp
<krabador> benber, puoi nel frattempo , fare una pendrive con 16.04 daily
<krabador> e vedere già allo stato attuale come funziona
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20160330/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<benber> e accedo sempre con nomodeset?
<krabador> benber, no, non dirgli nulla
<krabador> se non parte, vai di nomodeset
<benber> sinceramente qui sono entrata con nomodeset idle=nomwait
<benber> non so cosa significhi ma lo ho trovato qui scritto in un foglio
<benber> come ultima alternativa
<benber> ed ha funzionato
<krabador> benber, ti è stato detto tutto a riguardo
<krabador> hai altre domande ?
<benber> cosa significa idle=nomwait
<krabador> benber, disabilita mwait
<benber> ha brutte ripercussioni sul mio pc?
<krabador> benber, è nomodeset che ti ha fatto partire la live
<krabador> cancellavi tutta la linea in cui era presente quiet splash
<krabador> che motivava il problema che avevi prima
<krabador> se vuoi installare , installa 15.10 , e palesa cosa succede al riavvio, altrimenti , vale quanto detto a riguardo di 16.04
<benber> non lo faccio oggi
<benber> credo di aspettare 16.04
<krabador> !chat | benber
<ubot-it> benber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<benber> grazie molte per il momento finisco qui
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<benber> ci sentiremo a maggio
<benber> ciao ciao :)
<krabador> "Chi vuol esser lieto, sia: di doman non c'è certezza" :D
<Giko> Buonasera a tuttu
<Giko> Non so se sono nel canle giusto
<krabador> se non hai problemi con ubuntu, sei nel canale sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> !chidi | Giko
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Giko
<ubot-it> Giko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giko> Ho un problema con la multifunzione Canon MF8280CW. Ho scaricato i driver dal sito ufficiale. Stampa senza prpblemi ma non viene letto lo scanner. Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> Giko, quale ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Giko, serve qualche info ... tipo di pc ... che versione di ubuntu
<Giko> Ubuntu 15.10
<Giko> Il pc è un assemblato...
<krabador> Giko, 32 o 64 ?
<Giko> 64
<krabador> Giko, cosa hai scaricato dal sito canon?
<Giko> Si
<jester-> Giko: cosa hai scaricato non se hai scaricato
<Giko> I driver ufficiali
<krabador> Giko, quali e come, ma per favore , prima dei prossimi 10 minuti, li hai installati ?
<jester-> Giko: fa vedere il link
<jester-> che la palla di vetro è in manutenzione
<brubru> salve
<krabador> !ciao | brubru
<ubot-it> brubru: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<brubru> ho bisognio di un piccolo aiuto
<Giko> Scusa...m collego dal pc tra 10 min e saro molto piu veloce
<Giko> Scusa
<brubru> ok scrivimi .....
<brubru> sn online
<Mr_Pan> brubru, siamo felici che tu sia online... vorresti dirci quale picoclo problema ti affligge  ?
<brubru> beh allora da non molto hoscoperto ubuntu e ne sono innamorato
<brubru> ma come tutti i neofiti
<brubru> ho commesso un casino nel istallazione
<krabador> !ripristino | brubru
<ubot-it> brubru: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> vai tranquillo, tempo ed entusiasmo, saranno preservati
<edda> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato dal sito della realtek i file per installare la scheda wifi 8192su (rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405) ma non riesco a capire come si installa
<krabador> per poterli subito riassegnare all'uso del sistema
<brubru> il softwer funziona benissimo ma credo che non ho dato uno spazio giusto nel hd
<krabador> edda, versione di ubuntu
<jester-> edda: e cosa hai scaricato? .deb sorgente altro
<brubru> non ho piu spazio dovrei rientrare nelleimpo del hd
<brubru> ubuntu ultima versione 64
<brubru> bit
<krabador> brubru, segui tranquillamente la guida di ripristino
<brubru> ok
<brubru> ci provo
<brubru> grazie
<edda> krabador lubuntu 15.10
<krabador> edda, cosa stai seguendo, per l'installazione della scheda ?
<brubru> ma un altra domanda mi affligge il mio vecchio windos dov e andato a finire?
<krabador> brubru, se , in installazione , hai scelto "usa tutto il disco" è un lontano ricordo
<jester-> brubru: facile che te lo sei segato
<edda> krabador francamente niente ho provato a guardare qualche forum ma non ci ho capito nulla
<jester-> edda: che tipo di file hai scaricato
<brubru> sono contento di averlo segATO
<edda> jester- ho scaricato uno zip che si chiama rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405 con dentro mille cartelle e mille archivi
<brubru> MEGLIO
<brubru> no iso
<krabador> edda, bisogna provare a seguire documentazione ufficiale. Cosa hai seguito , in cui hai trovato il nome del file che hai scaricato ?
<jester-> edda: c'è un file readme o install?
<brubru> comunque sapreste se esiste qualche app per itunes o nulla da fare
<brubru> x ora
<jester-> brubru: nada app apple compatibili in linux
<brubru> ok pazienza
<krabador> brubru, l'ultima versione, con dovuti accorgimenti, funziona decementemente con wine, in linux
<jester-> non si sprecano a fare driver per poca gente
<edda> c'è un file install.sh che non riesco ad eseguire perchè mi da permesso negato
<krabador> edda, senti
<edda> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato dal sito della realtek i file per installare la scheda wifi 8192su (rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405) ma non riesco a capire come si installa
<krabador> edda, indica dove hai letto di scaricare il file di cui stai parlando
<Giko> rieccomi con il problema alla multifunzione canon mf8280cw
<krabador> altrimenti , torna quando hai voglia di farlo, ok ?
<krabador> Giko, indica cosa hai scaricato e come hai installato quanto scaricato
<edda> ho scaricato il file dal sito http://www.realtek.com.tw
<krabador> <krabador> edda, indica dove hai letto di scaricare il file di cui stai parlando
<jester-> edda: sudo chmod +x install.sh e poi sudo ./install.sh ma non avendo letto il readme non mi prendo responsabilità
<brubru> grazie raga
<edda> intanto grazie jester- ci provo
<Giko> ho intallato questo "o151it_linux_UFRII_v310" che conteneva due file .deb
<Giko> quindi è stato abbastanza semplice installarli
<Giko> "cndrvcups-common_3.40-1_amd64" e "cndrvcups-ufr2-uk_3.10-1_amd64"
<Giko> questi erano i file
<jester-> Giko: sudo apt-get install xsane
<jester-> Giko: poi xsane e vedi se trova lo scanner
<jester-> Giko: hai riavviato cups dopo aver installato?
<edda> scusa jester- quando metto il comando sudo chmod +x install.sh mi dice che il file è inesistente (+x sta per qualcosa di specifico?)
<jester-> edda: significa che non sei col terminale nella cartella contenente i files
<edda> jester- ok, grazie
<jester-> edda: dove è la cartella
<Giko> xsane l'ho installato e nn me lo trova
<Giko> come si riavvia cups?
<tt> chi usa ubuntu per fare musica?!?!?
<jester-> Giko: riavvia il pc che famo prima
<Giko> questo l'ho fatto
<Giko> è due giorni che combatto
<jester-> Giko: sudo xsane
<jester-> se non trova la vedo male
<Giko> niente...non va
<krabador> Giko, quella stampante al momento non ha la funzionalità scanner supportata in linux
<jester-> Giko: la stampante è usb o ethernet
<Giko> ma con fedora funzionava...io preferisco ubuntu
<Giko> ha funzionato con linux per questo ci tenevo a farla funzionare con ubuntu
<Giko> è usb
<krabador> Giko, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Giko, dpkg -l | grep sane | pastebinit
<Giko> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<Giko> mi riporta questo al secondo comando
<edda> ./install.sh: riga 17: cd: driver: File o directory non esistente
<edda> Decompress the driver source tar ball:
<edda>  
<edda> tar: La vecchia opzione "f" richiede un argomento.
<edda> jester- ho inviato l'errore che mi dà quando do il comando sudo install.sh
<krabador> gigirocK, dpkg -l | grep sane | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<jester-> edda: ma hai scompattato la tar?
<jester-> edda: se si ha fatto una cartella
<edda> sì.. ma dentro la cartella ci sono altre tar
<edda> devo scompattare tutti gli archivi che trovo?
<jester-> edda: non so che cosa hai scaricato
<jester-> edda: ma leggi readme e install
<jester-> l'installazione in linux non è tutta uguale
<krabador> come la validità delle risorse che si consultano al fine di risolvere un problema.
<jester-> o mi dai il link dove e a cosa hai scaricato
<krabador> Giko, dpkg -l | grep sane | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Giko> Il programma "curl" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<Giko> sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> e allora installalo
<Giko> fatto
<Giko> ora provo
<Giko> curl: (6) Could not resolve host: ptpb.pw
<Giko> date: 2016-03-30T17:16:39.732637+00:00
<Giko> digest: bf9f98b98d9a7433bbad1f84bafd3bb7535d2a2e
<Giko> long: AL-fmLmNmnQzu60fhLr9O7dTXSou
<Giko> short: XSou
<Giko> size: 1257
<Giko> mi aveva sloggato
<jester-> se incolli piu di tre righe in canale il bot ti butta fuori
<jester-> e la seconda volta ti banna pure
<Giko> ok scusate
<Giko> nn sapevo
<jester-> !paste | Giko
<ubot-it> Giko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giko> cmq ancora non funziona...non legge lo scanner. ma che morbo ha?
<krabador> Giko, allora
<krabador> pastebinit dici che non va
<krabador> l'altro , dici che non va
<krabador> fa un pastebin a mano del risultato di dpkg -l | grep sane
<Giko> ii  libsane:amd64                               1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1                                   amd64        API library for scanners
<Giko> ii  libsane:i386                                1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1                                   i386         API library for scanners
<Giko> ii  libsane-common                              1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1                                   amd64        API library for scanners -- documentation and support files
<Giko> ii  libsane-hpaio                               3.15.2-0trusty4.1                                   amd64        HP SANE backend for multi-function peripherals
<Giko> ii  sane                                        1.0.14-9
<Giko> mi buttano fuori
<jester-> !paste | Giko
<ubot-it> Giko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> Giko quale parte della frase "non incollare in canale" non ti è chiara!
<LordMiscrit> Ciao!
<krabador> !ciao | LordMiscrit
<ubot-it> LordMiscrit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LordMiscrit> ho un dualboot con windows 10 e ubuntu, vorrei cambiare distro e passare a Linux Lite
<LordMiscrit> sempre in dual boot con windows, lasciando le partizioni invariate
<krabador> LordMiscrit, chiedi a quelli di linuxlite
<LordMiscrit> hanno una chat di supporto?
<krabador> LordMiscrit, l'italia vincerà l'europeo ?
<LordMiscrit> gimf
<LordMiscrit> buona serata!
<mk80> Ciao a tutti! Oggi ho scaricato per la prima volta ubuntu! Volevo chiedervi una cosa: io, suonando la chitarra, ho un dispositivo di nome jamvox, che si usa anche come altoparlante...purtroppo non riesco a sentire niente e mi domandavo come si possano aggiornare i driver o se c'è un software che mi aiuti...grazie!
<rattigan> ciao a tutti
<rattigan> ho bisogno di aiuto
<rattigan> (:
<rattigan> oiiiiiii
<f843d0> rattigan: !chiedi | rattigan
<f843d0> !chiedi | rattigan
<ubot-it> rattigan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rattigan> premettendo che non ho nè un vocabolario nè una conoscenza tecnica approfondite, ho ubuntu 12.04 perché col 14.01 o quello che era (l'ultima versione) da qualche tempo a questa parte non riuscivo a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<rattigan> e ora dato che ho capito che il pc sta andando a farsi benedire volevo spostare tutti i file su hard disk esterno
<rattigan> ma ogni volta ch ci provo il pc si spegne e prima di defungere mi fa una schermata tipo terminal, ogni volta con delle scritte diverse
<rattigan> ci ho provato 3 volte, ogni volta lo spegnimento avviene a spostamento quasi concluso e mai prima
<rattigan> quale potrebbe essere il motivo?
<f843d0> rattigan: i numeri delle versioni di ubuntu rispecchiano gli anni di uscita. Dunque, 14, non è l'ultima versione
<rattigan> ah, così mi avevan detto
<f843d0> rattigan: la cosa migliore, se l'hardware è compromesso, è provare a leggere il disco da un'altra postazione
<f843d0> rattigan: puoi anche riprovare a effettuare l'operazione di copia, ma senza una serie di log che testimoniano il problema, potrebbe essere un fatto casuale ogni volta
<rattigan> ah e ho dimenticato di dire che sul pc ho un doppio sistema operativo ubuntu - windows 7
<rattigan> vabè, continuerò a fare dei tentativi
<rattigan> grazie (:
<Guest96131> good evening. I can not run HP Scanjet 3670
<Guest96131> scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Guest96131> scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Guest96131> the following message appears: scanimage open device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest96131> Scusate, ma sono un neofita di ubuntu.
<Guest96131> Ho un problema con hp scanjet 3670, non riesco a farlo funzionare (ubuntu 15.10)
<Guest96131> scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Guest96131> scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Guest96131> compare il seguente messaggio :scanimage open device genesys:libusb:002:002 failed: Invalid argument
<Guest96131> Grazie per un supporto
<Guest96131> Devo scaricare qualche libreria?
<Guest96131> Il sistema vede lo scanner, ma non esegue la scansione. Grazie.
<Guest96131> Il sistema vede lo scanner, ma non esegue la scansione. Grazie.
<mc67> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> !ripetere
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | mc67
<ubot-it> mc67: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest96131> Ringrazio per le informazioni e scusate per l'inconveniente.
<Mr_Pan> Guest96131, ScanJet 3670C	USB	0x03f0/0x1405	Complete	1200x1200 dpi max, complete transparency adaptor support
<Mr_Pan> Guest96131, è pienamente supportato quello scanner ... è strano l'errore
<mc67> sto cercando di imparare ad utilizzare il terminale
<Carlin0> !comandi | mc67
<ubot-it> mc67: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<mc67> come mai se faccio useradd -m nomeutente mi crea la home ma senza le solite cartelle?
<Guest96131> Buonasera Mr_Pan, anche a me sembra sia pienamente compatibile, mi mancano dei file?
<Mr_Pan> Guest96131, un attimo che cerco di capire
<Carlin0> mc67, quali sarebbero le solite cartelle ?
<mc67> la Scrivania, Scaricati etc.
<Carlin0> le crei poi dopo , quale sarebbe il problema ?
<ViCe95> mc67: quelle cartelle vengono create dal de, fai logout ed entra con il nuovo utente
<mc67> ah!
<mc67> ieri ho creato un utente per la mia compagna e sotto \home\maria ci stavano tutte le cartelle solite
<akis24> Guest96131: hai installato il pacchetto hplip ? versione di ubuntu ?
<mc67> oggi per prova ho fatto useradd -m test e mi ha creato una home ma con un solo file al suo interno
<mc67> un file "strano"
<mc67> pero non mi sono loggato con la nuova user
<ViCe95> Che file?
<Guest96131> Buonasera akis24, ho installato hplip (niente da fare) versione di ubuntu 15.10
<akis24> mc67: meglio leggere prima di dare comandi .. hai aggiunto un nuovo user
<mc67> eh... un file  tipo exqualcosa.qualcosa
<akis24> Guest96131:  apri il terminale e dai   /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf    e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Guest96131
<ubot-it> Guest96131: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Guest96131:   scusa questo ...      cat /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<mc67> ora non sono al pc altrimenti ero piu preciso :(
<akis24> Guest96131:  se ci dici anche che versione di ubuntu usi .. ?
<mc67> akis24 , poi ho fatto userdel -r test e l'ho cancellato
<akis24> Guest96131:  dialoga pure in canale ...
<akis24> mc67: meglio leggere comunque non si sa mai dai qualcosa di sbagliato seghi il sistema e non sempre si torna indietro
<Guest96131> versione 15.10 ... il terminale risponde permesso negato
<akis24> Guest96131:   scusa questo ...      cat /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<mc67> si akis24 hai ragione, ma io mi sono documentato prima, poi ho provato
<akis24> !chat | mc67
<ubot-it> mc67: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mc67> ok, vado di chat. Buon proseguimento
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563024/
<akis24> Guest96131: strano il modello del tuo scanner è inserito ..  da terminale dai   sudo apt install libsane     invio  poi la password e posta il risultato come prima
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563054/
<akis24> Guest96131:  lsusb   e fai vedere
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563068/
<akis24> Guest96131:  sudo apt install hplip-gui   dopo sul menu dovresti avere il menu per gestire le periferiche hp vedi se viene rilevato
<Guest96131> scusa, quale menu?
<akis24> Guest96131:  sul menu delle applicazioni di kde .. guardaci
<Guest96131> perdonami ma non trovo il menu delle applicazioni di kde...
<akis24> Guest96131: da terminale  dai   scanimage -L    e vedi se viene rilevato
<Guest96131> device `genesys:libusb:002:004' is a Hewlett Packard ScanJet 3670c flatbed scanner
<cristian_c> !scanner
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<akis24> Guest96131:  da terminale sudo apt install xsane
<Guest96131> fatto...xsane è già alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sudo xsane
<Guest96131> si apre XSane...ma non acquisisce
<Guest96131> ...sembra bloccato
<akis24> Guest96131:  hai seguito altre guide  o roba del genere ?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Guest96131: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Guest96131> si...è probabile abbia combinato danni?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: dai questi comandi e poi avvia una live
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563150/
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563153/
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563162/
<Guest96131> avviare una live?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sì
<Guest96131> come?
<matteo93> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di suggerimenti da seguire per realizzare quello che credo essere un hotspot
<cristian_c> Guest96131: utilizzando il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> e scegliendo 'try ubuntu without installing' invece di 'install' in fase di boot
<cristian_c> !chat | matteo93
<ubot-it> matteo93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo93> ok scusate l errore
<Guest96131> dove trovo il supporto d'installazione? Grazie.
<cristian_c> Guest96131: come l'hai installato ubuntu?
<Guest96131> dowunload dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest96131: e poi?
<Guest96131> immagine ISO su cd...supporto?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: bene, prendi quel cd
<Guest96131> preso
<cristian_c> e fai l boot dal disco selezionando 'try ubuntu without installing'
<Guest96131> quindi riavvio il pc facendo partire il cd, giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest96131> thks
<Guest96131> e dopo?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> e fai l boot dal disco selezionando 'try ubuntu without installing'
<Guest96131> Buonasera cristian c, ho eseguito il boot da cd
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sei sul desktop in live adesso?
<Guest96131> vado sul desktop
<cristian_c> Guest96131: hai scelto 'try ubuntu without installing'?
<Guest96131> si
<cristian_c> Guest96131: ora collega lo scanner e accendilo
<Guest96131> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest96131> dovrebbe trovare lo scanner?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sane-find-scanner
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563542/
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sudo sane-find-scanner
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563562/
<cristian_c> Guest96131: cat /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563583/
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> Guest96131: e: sudo xsane
<cristian_c> !info sane
<ubot-it> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-11 (wily), package size 82 kB, installed size 317 kB
<cristian_c> The genesys backend is part of sane-backends since version 1.0.16. However, since that release several bug fixes have been applied and new scanners have been added. Therefore, if sane-backends 1.0.16 does not work for you, try the current stable or development (CVS) versions. For news, see the sane-devel mailing list.
<cristian_c> ScanJet 3690C	USB	0x03f0/0x1405	Complete	1200x1200 dpi max, same as HP 3670C	genesys
<cristian_c> (1.0-63)	sane-genesys
<cristian_c> Guest96131: ok, per farlo andare è chiaro che ti serve la versione git di sviluppo di sane
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563689/
<Guest96131> dove trovo la versione git di sviluppo di sane
<cristian_c> ScanJet 3670C	USB	0x03f0/0x1405	Complete	1200x1200 dpi max, complete transparency adaptor support	genesys
<cristian_c> (1.0-63)	sane-genesys
<cristian_c> Guest96131: allora:
<cristian_c> Guest96131: un attimo
<cristian_c> vediamo se c'è in sane-extras
<cristian_c> Guest96131: nei repository di ubuntu c'è sane 1.0.14
<cristian_c> il supporto al backend genesys c'è soltanto da 1.0.16 in poi
<Guest96131> cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> Guest96131: puoi provare a scaricare il pacchetto deb per la tua release da qui: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<cristian_c> però occhio che è la 1.0.26
<cristian_c> Guest96131: hai la 15.10?
<Guest96131> si
<cristian_c> Guest96131: e cos'hai fatto di potenzialmente dannoso?
<cristian_c> sulla 15.10
<Guest96131> credo niente...ho installato solamente da ieri...
<cristian_c> !info libsane
<ubot-it> libsane (source: sane-backends): API library for scanners. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 2076 kB, installed size 9873 kB
<cristian_c> Guest96131: 'credo'
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sei ancora in live?
<Guest96131> si
<cristian_c> Guest96131: dpkg -l | grep libsane
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563821/
<Guest96131> ieri ho installato UBUNTU e ho iniziato ad usarlo. Oggi ho provato ad installare lo scanner...
<Guest96131> grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.
<Guest96131> Domani ci rirpovo installando quanto scrive ubot/it
<Guest96131> Buona notte...
<cristian_c> Guest96131: come puoi leggere qui: http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html
<cristian_c> nella versione di sviluppo di sane lo scanner è supportato perfettamente
<cristian_c> ScanJet 3670C	USB	0x03f0/0x1405	Complete	1200x1200 dpi max, complete transparency adaptor support	genesys
<cristian_c> (1.0-63)	sane-genesys
<cristian_c> Guest96131: resta solo da capire quale versione di sane effettivamente stai utilizzando
<Guest96131> quindi [ corretto installare Version 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2 (wily
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto quale backend hai (dovresti avere 1.0-63 sane-genesys per farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> )
<Guest96131> Ok. Grazie
<cristian_c> Guest96131: quindi, se non hai fatto nulla sull'ubuntu 15.10, installato, domani dovresti controllare quali backend contiene il tuo sane su 15.10 inatallata
<cristian_c> se non dovesse risultare quello aggiornato, dovrai installare il sane git in versione di sviluppo
<cristian_c> per ottenere il backend sane-genesys
<cristian_c> Guest96131: tutto qui, buona notte
<Guest96131> Ricevuto. Buona notte a tutti.
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-31
<newbie> buon giorno
<newbie> per avere un aiuto su lubuntu cè una chat a tema?
<Mr_Pan_> newbie: esattamente dove ti trovi ora
<Mr_Pan_> !chiedi | newbie
<ubot-it> newbie: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<newbie> allora ho una vecchia versione di lubuntu
<newbie> adesso mi ha dato l'aggiornamento alla 14.04
<newbie> e probabile che trovi tutti i software dento l'aggiornamento?
<newbie> mi mancavano flashplayer e libreoffice
<newbie> e java
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> che versione hai?
<newbie> scusate sono proprio alle prime armi
<newbie> adesso la 13.10
<ExPBoy> eh ti conviene salvare i dati (se ne hai) e installare quella più recente cioè la 15.10
<newbie> quindi dovrei scaricami la iso dal sito?
<ExPBoy> esatto
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<newbie> grazie..che faccio blocco l'aggiornamento al 14.04?
<ExPBoy> ma stai aggiornando?
<newbie> si ma ho un secondo pc da cui posso scaricare la nuova versione
<ExPBoy> allora uso il secondo
<newbie> con un gb di ram meglio lubuntu o xubuntu?
<ExPBoy> eh un giga non è molto meglio lubuntu
<newbie> grazie per la pazienza
<ExPBoy> oggi sono buono ma non abituarti
<ExPBoy> :)
<v70diesel> salve
<v70diesel> qualcuno ha già avuto a che fare con un file tar.xz ?
<v70diesel> che non vuole installarsi !!
<Meg> Ho molto bisogno
<Guest99848> Ho molto bisogno
<glpiana> parla
<Guest99848> Credo di aver eliminato il sistema operativo dal computer
<Guest99848> avevo windows
<Guest99848> cercavo di installare ubuntu
<Guest99848> ho masterizzato ubuntu su chiavetta, ma non legge nulla
<Guest99848> come faccio?
<Guest99848> QUALCUNO MI RISPONDA VI PREGOOO
<shayla> Guest99848,
<shayla> Non legge nulla -> ubuntu non parte
<shayla> Non legge nulla -> hai installato ubuntu e ora non legge niente
<Guest99848> Non legge nulla, ubuntu non parte perché manca un sistema operativo, però la chiavetta è inserita
<shayla> Quindi ubuntu non lo hai installato...
<shayla> Quindi domanda seguente -> Credo di aver eliminato il sistema operativo dal computer
<shayla> Se non hai toccato nulla, come puoi averlo eliminato?
<Guest99848> no, stavo cercando di farlo, ma mentre toglievo il bios, ho tolto anche il sistema operativo
<shayla> Toglievi il bios?
<Guest99848> si, perché il pc si accendeva automaticamente con windows
<shayla> Si, quindi hai cambiato l'ordine di boot, impostando l'usb come prima scelta?
<Guest99848> Esatto, però non me la prende
<shayla> Okay, quindi vuol dire che la chiavetta è fatta male, e facendo questo non hai eliminato nessun sistema operativo
<Guest99848> mi dice dispositivo di avvio non trovato
<shayla> Ah
<glpiana> Guest99848, puoi spiegarci come hai tolto il bios?
<shayla> Guest99848, puoi spiegare un pò dettagliatamente cosa hai fatto, non è che posso cavarti le parole di bocca
<Guest99848> Risoluzione problemi>ordine di avvio> BIOS disattivato> ho messo come prima scelta usb, come seconda ubuntu poi altri dischi rigidi
<glpiana> Guest99848, al momento riesci a entrare nel bios?
<Hurts> Ho solo cambiato nome
<glpiana> Hurts, sì, ok. però rispondi alle domande
<Hurts> non ho visto le domande perché si è disconnesso
<glpiana> Hurts, al momento riesci ad accedere al bios?
<Hurts> No
<glpiana> Hurts, è un portatile o un fisso?
<Hurts> fisso
<glpiana> Hurts, dovresti resettare il bios, anzitutto. sai come fare?
<Hurts> no per nulla
<Hurts> non mi fa neanche accedere al computer
<glpiana> Hurts, dovresti aprire il case, dopo avere tolto corrente, mi raccomando. sulla scheda madre, se guardi bene, c'è una pila, tipo quelle dell'orologio, ma di diametro più grande
<glpiana> dovresti toglierla per qualche secondo, magari anche un minuto, e poi reinserirla al suo posto.
<Hurts> oc ora provo
<glpiana> in questo modo il bios torna al suo default e le tue modifiche verranno annullate
<glpiana> Hurts, mi raccomando, stacca la spina
<Hurts> si ci provo
<mike00> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lukej> ciao a tutti, ho installato per la 1a volta ubutu su mac c0n vmware fusion, fin lì tutto bene, purtroppo per la condivisione di cartelle su mac devo installare anche vmware tools...qualcuno mi sa aiutare?? grazie a tutti
<mk80> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno è disponibile a darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | mk80
<ubot-it> mk80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mk80> Ok grazie scusa! :)
<mk80> Allora, ieri ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu sul mio pc che ha win 10. Ho una periferica audio che mi funziona anche da altoparlante di nome jamvox (lo uso per studiare chitarra), ma non si sente nessun suono quando provo una canzone, nelle impostazioni audio viene fuori scritto il nome giusto, ma non riesco a sentire niente. Può essere un
<mk80> problema di driver mancanti?
<Carlin0> mk80, è un altoparlante classico collegato con un jack ?
<mk80> No è collegato con l'usb!
<mk80> Diciamo che è una scheda audio esterna che funziona come amplificatore
<Carlin0> usb ... non saprei
<Kodromis> Buonasera a tutti, posso chiedere a voi a proposito di problemi con la scheda video di un Sony VAIO? Ho scaricato e avviato la 15.10 dal live, ma all'avvio si presentano rettangoli bianchi e neri, nessuna risposta... e devo riavviare.
<Kodromis> Maggiori dettagli: il portatile è un VAIO VGN-FE48M, l'ho riacceso ieri dopo qualche anno di cassetto e c'era dentro una vecchia versione di MINT (credo 14), al primo avvio mi ha proposto di installare gli aggiornamenti e così ho fatto... al primo riavvio lo schermo era nero. Ho provato a reinstallare mint 17.3, a farlo avviare da live... niente. H
<Kodromis> o provato con Ubuntu, stessa cosa. Qualche consiglio?
<gigirocK> e via dopo 10 min basta.....
<Kodromis> c'è nessuuunoooo ? :)
<shayla> Kodromis, c'è qualcuno
<Arren> Buon pomeriggio mi sapreste consigliare programmi per ubuntu per settaggio microfono della webcam?
<krabador> Arren, cosa va male, con quello che hai già nel sistema ?
<krabador> Arren, fammi indovinare... webcam philips, con microfono implementato male...
<Arren> Yep
<Arren> Krabador tu gia mi hai provato ad aiutare
<Arren> sinceramente ho rinstallato ubuntu (un'altra versione) ed adesso il problema è differente
<Arren> non nego che la cosa sia un po divertente, se la si prende con ironia
<krabador> Arren, hai una scheda audio integrata, che con un headset da 5€ funziona perfettamente , che senso ha accanirsi con hardware malsupportato ?
<Arren> Sinceramente preferirei comprarmi un microfono e basta, ma sinceramente ho paura che possa comprare qualcosa che non sia supportato da ubuntu
<krabador> "<krabador> Arren, hai una scheda audio integrata, che con un headset da 5€ funziona perfettamente"
<Arren> la scheda audio ho quella della scheda madre
<krabador> e non è la scheda audio integrata ?
<krabador> Arren, tieniti forte   ho quella della scheda madre = scheda audio integrata
<Arren> lol
<Arren> sorry me
<Arren> e vabbe quindi tu dici che qualsiasi headset andrebbe bene?
<krabador> Arren, si attaccano analogicamente al jack cuffia e jack microfono. Con scheda audio supportata bene, tutti quelli che attacchi li funzionano in maniera identica
<Arren> mh vabè ci proverò grazie ed arrivederi
<Arren> arrivederci*
<krabador> dai parametri osservati l'altra volta, sembrava tutto a posto. "sicura è solo la morte" ---> fatti prestare un headset da un amico
<krabador> fai qualche prova
<krabador> et voilà
<Arren> okey
<Arren> ah un'altra cosa
<Arren> ho il sistema impostato in lingua inglese
<Arren> anche se è selezionata quella italiana
<krabador> Arren, impostazioni lingua, correttamente connesso ad internet, selezioni dappertutto lingua italiana, rimuovi la spunta da lingua inglese
<Arren> right
<newbie> buona sera
<newbie> ho da poco installato lubuntu 15.10
<newbie> non riesco a capire come installare java
<newbie> pensavo fosse incluso nei software
<akis24> newbie: lo è infatti
<newbie> allora sono proprio negato
<ussaro> buonasera ho molte difficoltà ad abituarmi ad ubuntu:con pazienza potete spiegarmi questo:
<ussaro> avvio di sistema 2016-03-31 17:30
<ussaro>            run-level 5  2016-03-31 17:30
<ussaro> ACCESSO    tty1         2016-03-31 17:30              1115 id=tty1
<ussaro> ussaro   ? :0           2016-03-31 17:31   ?          1387 (:0)
<ussaro> ussaro   + pts/1        2016-03-31 17:41   .          2545 (:0)
<ussaro> ussaro@ussaro-X550EP:~$
<newbie> scrivo java nel lubuntu software ma quale debbo installare?
<akis24> newbie:  apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre   invio e password anche se non la leggi
<newbie> sta partendo l'installazione
<akis24> newbie: bene perfetto
<newbie> ha finito
<newbie> come faccio a capire se funziona?
<newbie> debbo chiudere il browser per farlo funzionare?
<akis24> newbie:  visto che è andata a buon fine senza segnalare errori..    e poi  dai anche   sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade cosi sei sicuro di avere aggiornato tutto
<newbie> finito
<newbie> mi dice che posso aggiornare due pacchetti
<newbie> e anche il comando con cui farlo
<akis24> newbie:  fallo ovviamente
<newbie> scusa mi dice solo come vedere i due pacchetti e non come installarli
<akis24> newbie: metti tutto su pastebin cosi vediamo ..
<akis24> !paste | newbie
<ubot-it> newbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newbie> come li metto ?
<newbie> copia incolla?
<akis24> newbie:  copi e incolli quello che hai sul terminale sulla apgina che si apre al link che ti ho postato  poi premi paste e incolla indirizzo della pagina qui
<akis24> pagina*
<newbie> non mi permette di copiare..
<akis24> newbie:  lo permette a tutti.. tranne a te ?
<akis24> newbie: inserisci il nick
<krabador> susu newbie , seleziona , tasto destro copia, pagina web, tasto destro incolla
<newbie> fino a li ci riesco e che non permette di farlo
<newbie> e sono amministratore della macchina
<newbie> cioe basta inserire la passord e lo sono
<akis24> newbie:  devi incollare sulla pagina web   ..
<newbie> si..ma sè non mi fa copiare con il tasto destro del mouse..come lo incollo?
<akis24> newbie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15569391/   è un esempio .. poi vedi tu  selezioni col mouse quell oche hai sul terminale e incolli sulla pagina come ho fatto io
<newbie> magari non mi spiego..io seleziono quello che è nel terminale
<krabador> newbie, ctrl shift c, dopo selezione, nel terminale, tasto destro incolla, nela pagina
<krabador> newbie, no, non ti si crede.
<krabador> oppure    ctrl v  , per incolla
<newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<newbie> ecco cosa esce
<krabador> dai newbie , rifletti sul messaggio di ubot-it
<newbie> e cè molto di più
<krabador> newbie, torna quando hai delle conclusioni a riguardo. Ne parleremo tranquillamente .
<ussaro> ho molte difficoltà con ubuntu con pazienza vorrei delle delucidazioni ma non riesco ad utilizzare paste... cosa è filepiker?
<krabador> ussaro, contatta newbie
<krabador> aveva la stessa difficoltà
<krabador> !pastebin | ussaro
<ubot-it> ussaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> nel frattempo , puoi cercare di spiegare che problematica stai incontrando nell'utilizzo di ubuntu
<ussaro> principalmente è un problema di controllo sicurezza
<ussaro> non riesco con paste
<ussaro> filepiker?
<krabador> ussaro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15569517/
<krabador> ussaro, da dove devi prendere cio' che vorresti far vedere?
<ussaro> terminale
<krabador> ussaro, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ussaro,     comando | pastebinit
<krabador> dove comando è il comando di cui vuoi mostrare il risultato
<ussaro> non ne vengo a capo
<gianfry> bunanotte!!!
<Michelex> Ciao a tutti e grazie in anticipo x il supporto/consigli. Dunque sto tentanto di installare Ubuntu 14.04.4 su un hd esterno usb mediante live usb che creo con Unetbootin. La creazione della live va a buon fine ma quando imposto il bios x fare il boot da penna usb ( è previsto e ieri funzionava con la stessa penna ) non parte l'installazione di Ubun
<Michelex> tu.Su hd possiedo una copia regolare di Win7. Chi puo darmi qualche dritta? Grazie ancora.
<Michelex> Sospetto un problema della iso che ho scaricato ieri da qui e ieri installava...poi ho fatto danni nelle partizioni, è la prima volta che provo a fare un dual boot...ma sono riuscito a reinstallare Win7.
<Michelex> Percui sto riscaricando la iso.
<Michelex> ora provo a rifare la live usb
<Michelex> speriam bene
<jester-> !usbwin | Michelex
<ubot-it> Michelex: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> Michelex: unetbot è un po a buone donne
<Michelex> ok ora ci provo grazie.vi dico come è andata.
<Michelex> Si infatti oggi nn ne vuol sapere...mentre ieri è stato la mia salvezza....creandomi la live di RepairBoot o qlcs del genere...ora vi dico con universal usb installer
<Michelex> ora riavvio e vi dico
<Guest41764> Buonasera... ho un problema con i pacchetti
<krabador> del tipo?
<Guest41764> mi da il seguente errore:
<Guest41764> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Guest41764>  update-notifier-common
<Guest41764>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Guest41764> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest41764> si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Carlin0> il solito M$ font
<krabador> !pastebinit | Luke96
<ubot-it> Luke96: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> !paste | Luke96
<ubot-it> Luke96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luke96> Buonasera ho il seguente problema Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione: update-notifier-common ttf-mscorefonts-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Luke96> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luke96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571609/plain/
<Luke96> Ho questo problema
<Luke96> Oggi ho iniziato ad usare per la prima volta kubuntu
<krabador> Luke96, hai accettato l'eula, comparsa nel riquadro del terminale, quando hai effettuato l'installazione di cio' che si è portato appresso  ttf-mscorefonts-installer   ?
<Luke96> Si premendo tab e poi invio
<krabador> su yes ?
<Luke96> sisi
<krabador> Luke96, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Luke96> sempre lostesso problema
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Luke96> mi è comparso un link, l'ho aperto ed è una pagina con dei comandi del terminale
<krabador> incollalo qui, questo link
<Luke96> http://paste.debian.net/423101/
<jumx_> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> Luke96, ma usi debian ?
<krabador> Luke96, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> Luke96, fa pastebin a mano del contenuto
<Luke96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571796/
<Luke96> ho kubuntu 15.10
<jumx_> Chi può togliermi alcuni dubbi ?
<krabador> jumx_, se non chiedi non sai
<krabador> Luke96, e la stai usando in virtualbox dove ?
<jumx_> Sto impazzendo sto in palla tra due distribuzioni e non so quale cegliere . Premesso che mi piace moto KDE plasma 5 la scelta è tra opensuse tumbleweed e Chakra
<Luke96> su windows 10
<krabador> !chat | jumx_
<ubot-it> jumx_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Luke96, sudo dpkg -P ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> Luke96, sudo dpkg -P update-notifier-common
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jumx_> ops scusate mi sposto subito
<Luke96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571822/
<Luke96> mi appare questo messo al secondo comando
<krabador> Luke96, ok sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luke96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571839/
<krabador> Luke96, carica muon software center
<krabador> vai nei settings, configura sorgenti software, e cabia il server dei repositories
<krabador> Luke96, chiudi correttamente la finestra, torna nel terminale e manda di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Luke96, in ogni caso , tieni presente una cosa, qui dentro si fa assistenza a sistemi reali e non virtuali, e kubuntu 15.04/15.10 , per via della versione di kde5 usata, sono molto instabili
<Luke96> come faccio a cambiare il server?
<krabador> sei in sorgenti software ?
<Luke96> si
<krabador> hai tutto li
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da" se in italiano
<krabador> Luke96, "<krabador> Luke96, in ogni caso , tieni presente una cosa, qui dentro si fa assistenza a sistemi reali e non virtuali, e kubuntu 15.04/15.10 , per via della versione di kde5 usata, sono molto instabili "<krabador> Luke96, in ogni caso , tieni presente una cosa, qui dentro si fa assistenza a sistemi reali e non virtuali, e kubuntu 15.04/15.10 , per via della versione di kde5 usata, sono molto instabili  " ---> hai letto  ?
<Luke96> sisi ho letto
<Luke96> ma cosa cambia che sono reali o virtuali?
<krabador> che nel secondo caso, non hai assistenza qui ;)
<krabador> Luke96, una moglie vera ed una virtuale , che differenza hanno ?
<Luke96> ahah capisco quello che vuoi dire tu
<Luke96> ma non capisco perchè non posso avere assistenza qui
<Carlin0> è la policy del canale Luke96
<Luke96> okok capito
<krabador> Luke96, se non capisci, posso ridirtelo di nuovo :  non si fa assistenza a sistemi virtuali
<krabador> Luke96, c'è qualcosa che non è chiaro , ancora =?
<Luke96> relax and take it easy caro ho capito tutto
<Luke96> era solo curiosità
<krabador> Luke96, caro , lo dici a qualcuno che non si dimostra calmo con te, al contrario di come è stato fatto fin'ora qui dentro, ok ?
<Luke96> consiglio sempre a persone come te di prendere camomille magari ti rilassi un po'
<Luke96> ti auguro una buona serata e sogni d'oro CARO
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-01
<Zodiack93> Buondi, sono un nuovo utente che si sta affacciando ad Ubuntu solo ora, vorrei sapere se esiste qualche app per aggiornare tutti i driver del pc
<Carlin0> Zodiack93, su ubuntu tutto ciò che è installato viene aggiornato regolarmente , driver compresi
<Mr_Pan_> Zodiack93: er quello che vuiene riconosciuto automaticamenter non devi fare nulla ... se qualcosa non va guarda alla voce Driver Aggiuntivi ...
<Mr_Pan_> ciao Carlin0
<Zodiack93> ah ok grazie, perchè lo uso per giocare con wine ma va un pochettino a scatti
<Carlin0> Zodiack93, emulare win non è il massimo , poi dipende anche dalle risorse che il tuo pc offre
<Zodiack93> beh con windows andava liscio come l'olio, purtroppo mi hanno regalato questo portatile con Ubuntu, e non essendo esperto mi dovrò informare per bene
<Carlin0> infatti le applicazioni per win sarebbe meglio che su win continuassero a girare
<Zodiack93> allora vedo di installare windows e ubuntu grazie mille
<nimoe> Buongiorno, premetto che non sono un'esperta, ma avrei una curiosità: su un tablet Windows x32(x86) potrei tranquillamente installare ubuntu desktop?
<nimoe> Buongiorno, premetto che non sono un'esperta, ma avrei una curiosità: su un tablet Windows x32(x86) potrei tranquillamente installare ubuntu desktop?
<gigirocK> nimoe: no direi di no
<gigirocK> nimoe: ma e' un tablet o un pc convertibile ?
<nimoe> gigirock: tablet
<nimoe> gigirock: nessuna versione di ubuntu?
<gigirocK> nimoe cerca in gugol ma ubuntu ha bisogno di un bios un hard disk etc etc .... per la versione tablet , che io sappia va solo su un modello di tablet ... . che tra l'altro dovra' essere commercializzato a breve
<Mr_Pan_> nimoe: esistono dei porting che pero´sono veramente a livelli "esoterici" ...
<gigirocK> cerca in gugol <nome modello del tuo tablet> ubuntu
<nimoe> gigirock: ok
<Matt_91> giorno!
<claraleila> buongiorno! ho bisogno di aiuto per capire una cosa. ho comprato un pc desktop lenovo senza sistema operativo. posso installare ubuntu e successivamente open office e autocad versione studenti senza problemi?
<shayla> claraleila, che io sappia al momento non esiste una versione di autocad per ubuntu
<claraleila> ahia....speravo fosse compatibile
<claraleila> quindi ci vuole il pagamento del pizzo a microsoft per forza...? purtroppo serve a casa la versione studenti di autocad per fare i compiti...
<shayla> Esistono sicuramente alternative, ma non essendo il mio campo non saprei darti ulteriori informazioni
<shayla> Prova a dare un occhio http://askubuntu.com/questions/233857/is-it-possible-to-install-autocad-or-an-alternative-on-ubuntu
<claraleila> grazie! guarderò. da quello che mi ricordavo di edubuntu a scuola, pensavo avrei potuto installare qualunque cosa o quasi :-(
<tullio> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tullio> Ciao ubot, mi puoi aiutare
<krabador> marco tullio giordana
<krabador> !chiedi | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tullio> ok, ubot
<krabador> tullio, ma se hai qualcos'altro da fare, non avere fretta
<tullio> la mia domanda è che Billy mi ha Veramente Rotto, quindi voglio passare a linus, sto scaricando la  iso di ubuntu, ma come faccio a togliere windows?
<glpiana> !installazione | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !usbwin | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> tullio, levare completamente windows non sapendo nulla di linux è mossa poco saggia e per nulla furba
<krabador> ma ognuno è artefice del proprio destino.
<Mr_Pan_> krabador: anche marco tullio cicerone
<glpiana> certo, e uomo avvisato mezzo salvato
<tullio> allora calma e gesso, fatemi capire bene
<tullio> io  so già come è linus
<tullio> lo ho già provato
<glpiana> linus
<shayla> tanto da non saperlo scrivere
<tullio> e poi ho un Mac
<Mr_Pan_> tullio: Linux al limite ... linus girava trascinando una coperta
<krabador> fai un supporto, o dvd o usb, ti leggi la guida di installazione, e puoi installarlo facendolo convivere con win, o usando tutto il disco ed installando solo ubuntu , a te la scelta, se incontri problemi chiedi.
<tullio> allora krabador fammi capire bene
<krabador> tullio, stai leggendo la guida di installazione?
<krabador> ce l'hai davanti ?
<tullio> si ce l'ho davanti
<tullio> krabador, allora dopo aver scaricato la iso. la msaterizzo su dvde poi la lancio ok?
<tullio> vado su Gparted
<krabador> mi dici dove parla di gparted, sulla guida ?
<tullio> partizionamento manuale
<krabador> Creazione partizioni (opzionale)
<tullio> non devo fare quello?
<krabador> (opzionale)
<tullio> cioè io ora voglio togliere win, che non mi serve un c...., come devo fare?
<krabador> tullio, il tuo pc ha uefi ? Che windows c'è all'interno?
<tullio> win 7
<tullio> 64 bit
<krabador> fai partire l'ìnstallazione , quando ti chiede dove installare , selezioni opzione "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> ed in bocca al lupo per tutto.
<tullio> grazie, quindi così elimina win?
<krabador> no, fa apparire un po' di luci colorate, per poi far apparire alla fnie un enorme wallpaper "PESCE D'APRILE" .
<tullio> che dici? scherzi?
<krabador> cancellerà tutto il disco usandolo per ubuntu.
<tullio> ok, grazie krabador
<tullio> krabador ciaoooo, ci sono riuscito?
<tullio> ci sono riuscito!!!!! grazie a te!
<luigi1963> sto cercando di installare il SO su pen drive usb. il file scaricato è un file iso e non riesco a farlo partire. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<krabador> !usbwin | luigi1963
<ubot-it> luigi1963: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<luigi1963> ok ci provo
<luigi1963> grazie
<tullio> scusate sono nuovo: dirò una cavolata ma........ penso di essere scusato. Antivirus e Firewall per linux ubuntu servono?
<krabador> decisamente no
<tullio> ok krabador. Grazie
<krabador> de nada
<krabador> divertiti col sistema
<krabador> per questioni di supporto , torna pure qui. Se vuoi scambiare 4 chiacchiere anche di altro, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<tullio> lo sto facendo krabador, installato già lettore Vlc,  dropbox ..........
<krabador> che sarebbe "chat libera"  http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<tullio> ok graciasssss
<Genti> C'è nessuno?
<Genti> Ho un problema con l installazione di Ubuntu
<krabador> del tipo?
<Genti> Mi compare alla fine il prompt di busybox
<krabador> "alla fine" ---> ?
<krabador> pc con uefi?
<Genti> Dell istallazione
<krabador> ubuntu quae?
<krabador> *quale
<Genti> L ultimsnversione 15.10 mi sembra
<krabador> configurato in dual boot ?
<krabador> susu, informazioni.
<Genti> No
<krabador> no, a quale delle 2 domande senza risposta ?
<Genti> Configurato in dual boot
<krabador> <krabador> pc con uefi?
<Genti> Si
<Genti> L istsllazione parte
<krabador> Genti, hai disabilitato fastboot ed avvio rapido , dal win presente ?
<Genti> Ubuntu si installa e alla fine si apre il prompt. Comunque ho il dual boot
<krabador> Genti, "Comunque ho il dual boot " , <Genti> No
<krabador> mettiti d'accordo
<newbie100> buona sera ho un problema su java
<newbie100> ho lubuntu 14.10
<newbie100> come faccio a incollare l'errore senza riempire la chat?
<newbie100> tutti a cena..
<newbie100> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15579090/
<newbie100> trovato
<Guest96131> Buonasera, come devo fare per ottenere il backend 1.0-63, me lo richiede lo scanner HP scanjet 3670 (ubuntu 15.10)
<cristian_c> newbie100: 14.10 non è pi
<cristian_c> non è più supportata
<newbie100> il mi pc ha solo 1 gb di ram
<newbie100> e con la 15 non gira
<cristian_c> Guest96131: avevi un altro nick, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> newbie100: ok, ma la 14.10 non è più supportata comunque
<cristian_c> newbie100: cpu , ram e scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> la ram è 1 gb , ok
<Guest96131> ho mantenuto lo stesso nick dell'altra sera
<cristian_c> beh, con tutti si guest ... ;)
<cristian_c> 'sti
<Guest96131> appena ho un attimo (e ci capisco qualcosa di più) mi iscrivo con un nick decente...
<cristian_c> Guest96131: allora, non so dov'eri rimasto
<cristian_c> Guest96131: hai provato a seguire i suggerimenti?
<Guest96131> ...devi installare il sane git in versione di sviluppo per ottenere il backend sane-genesys (1.0-63), ma non sono riuscito a capire come si fa...
<cristian_c> Guest96131: più che altro, quale versione di sane è installata nel tuo sistema?
<Guest96131> xsane dice Versione di sane: 1.0.25
<cristian_c> Guest96131: una cosa utile sarebbe poter avere una lista dei backend contenuti nella versione di sane installata
<Guest96131> ok come la trovo?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: ls /etc/sane.d/*.conf | pastebinit
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15579348/
<cristian_c> etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<cristian_c> nei fatti, il file c'è
<dannije999> scusa
<dannije999> nn pensavo al malizioso
<Guest96131> ...blackout improvviso del pc...sono rimasto al fatto che il sane c'è...
<dannije999> riarpimi per favore .. uffi
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sì
<Guest96131> se c'è il sane lo scanner dovrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> Guest96131, scanimage -L
<krabador> tullio, ho pvt disabilitati , scrivi pure qui in canale, per quanto riguarda supporto ubuntu
<tullio> ok, scusami se ti disturbo
<tullio> ancora
<krabador> figurati, questo canale è qui apposta
<tullio> ma oggi devi fare Gesù e portare la croce per me :-)
<krabador> questo non credo sarà possibile
<krabador> ma puoi porre domande.
<tullio> se se sei forteeeee!
<tullio> ho bisogno di installare Silverlight ovvero moonlight per ubuntu 15.10
<tullio> ma a quanto capito bisogna usare il terminale
<krabador> tullio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<tullio> ciao
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15579721/
<Guest96131> krabador,  scanimage -L
<mk80> Ciao a tutti! oggi ho installato ubuntu togliendo windows, e una volta fatto sentivo musica, suono etc. Ora accendendolo tornato a casa non sento più niente...come mai?
<cristian_c> mike67: possono esserci svariati motivi alla base di ciò
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo apt-get install simple-scan
<krabador> Guest96131, fallo partire
<cristian_c> desumibili se ci fornisci le circostanze in cui è avvenuto e le info riguardanti la tua macchina
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15579761/
<krabador> Guest96131, "simple-scan è già alla versione più recente." fallo partire
<tullio> krabador, niente da fare
<krabador> tullio, cosa , di grazia?
<Guest96131> cosa devo far partire?
<mk80> : Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<mk80> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<mk80> Mi compare questo
<tullio> non lo so bene, fino al punto 3 è andato tutto bene
<krabador> tullio, no info, no right help
<Guest96131> krabador ho fatto partire simple scan, ma dice "Nessun scanner rilevato"
<tullio> poi mi  diceva le indicazioni di silverlight , ovvero dovevo accettare l'installazione di silverlight, ma su ok non succedeva nulla
<tullio> allora ho chiuso il terminale
<krabador> tullio, riaprilo
<cristian_c> tullio: ma hai letto la guida wiki linkata da krabador?
<tullio> hai capito krabador, mi sono apparse tutte le opzioni che dovevo accettare per installare silverlight
<krabador> tullio, riapri
<krabador> il
<krabador> terminale
<tullio> okj
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<tullio> [sudo] password di tullio:
<tullio> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<tullio> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<tullio> tullio@Tullio:~$
<tullio> [sudo] password di tullio:
<tullio> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<tullio> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> tullio, non incollare a secco in canale
<krabador> è scritto anche nel topic
<krabador> lo leggi ?
<Guest96131> XSane lo scanner lo vede (al contrario di simplescan) ma non acquisisce
<tullio> non me lo da, capito krab
<krabador> Guest96131, staccalo, apri il terminale, riattaccalo, digita dmesg
<krabador> tullio, datti una calmata
<tullio> eheh
<tullio> mi piglio una camomilla
<krabador> tullio, chiudi software center se aperto
<krabador> Guest96131, fa pastebin di dmesg
<tullio> fatto Capo! :-)
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15579965/
<krabador> <krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo xsane, vedi cosa fa
<tullio> krabador non me lo fa fare
<tullio> vuoi che riavvio linux?
<Guest96131> mi fa usare XSane come amm., vede lo scanner, non acquisisce (non è poss.avviare lo scanner
<krabador> tullio, tieni presente che se devi operare col terminale a livello di pacchetti, il software center deve essere chiuso
<tullio> lo è chiuso krabador
<Guest96131> SI è verificato errore durante l'I/Os sul dispositivo
<tullio> mi succede questo dopo che ho fatto la prima installazione
<krabador> tullio, ps aux | grep apt
<Guest96131> ...l'I/O sul dipositivo..
<tullio> fatto krabador
<krabador> tullio, riporta la linea con apt, se presente
<tullio> non so cosa significa
<krabador> tullio, beh, fa qualche indagine, torna se hai scoperto qualcosa.
<tullio> ho fatto ps aux | grep apt e mi ha dato una 20 di stringhe
<cristian_c> Guest96131: quindi anche con sudo?
<krabador> !pastebin | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito, incolla li il risultato, clicca paste, incolla qui l'indirizzo
<Guest96131> anche con sudo compare il mess. SI è verificato errore durante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<krabador> Guest96131, siamo sicuri che lo scanner non abbia qualche problema fisico ?
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580039/
<Guest96131> l'ho provato con un altro pc
<Guest96131> e funziona correttamente
<Guest96131> pc windows
<tullio> Scusate Ragazzi, ma non lo sapevo!!!!!! Chiedo Scusa a Tutti!
<krabador> tullio, riavvia.
<krabador> e torna .
<tullio> linux?
<tullio> ok
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo xsane, prova ad usarlo, fa un pastebin dell'errore
<Guest96131> devo fare un pastebin dell'immagine?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: la risposta del terminale
<tullio> eccomi
<krabador> Guest96131, di cio' che appare nel terminale
<krabador> tullio, apri il terminale
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get update , e fa il pastebin del risultato
<tullio> mi dai la pagina?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tullio> Grazie Ubot
<tullio> Grandeeeee!
<krabador> tullio, la usi mai la cronologia del browser ?
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580107/
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580109/
<krabador> tullio, rispondi ?
<tullio> si
<Guest96131> la risposta del terminale
<cristian_c> Guest96131: e durante il tentativo di acquisizione, non viene stampato nulla nel terminale?
<tullio> ho le due pagine questa e quella che mi hai dato prima
<krabador> tullio, e stavolta non funzionava ?
<krabador> tullio, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest96131> nulla terminale come da pastebin...
<krabador> tullio, sempre pastebin
<tullio> ok capo!
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580137/
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sudo scanimage --format=tiff > test.tiff
<krabador> e già che ci sei scanimage -A
<tullio> ok, Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer  ora se vado alla fine c'è ok, ma non da il clik
<cristian_c> tullio: premi tab
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580162/
<Guest96131> Buonasera crisitan_c
<tullio> Grande Krabador, è quiche mi ero piantato prima
<tullio> vuoi il paste?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: è collegato e acceso?
<krabador> tullio, solo il link prodotto dall'ultimo che ti ho dato
<cristian_c> Guest96131: scanimage -A
<Guest96131> si
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580191/
<Guest96131> è collegato e acceso, infati XSane lo vede...
<krabador> Guest96131, di nuovo scanimage -L
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580209/
<cristian_c> ora non lo vede più
<cristian_c> Guest96131: anche sudo scanimage -L?
<Guest96131> se apro XSane da icona lo vede
<Guest96131> provo
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580233/
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580234/
<krabador> Guest96131, groups | pastebinit
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580257/
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo adduser saned scanner
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo adduser saned lp
<krabador>  
<krabador> Guest96131, ls -la /usr/share/sane | pastebinit
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580315/
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo adduser tuoutente lp
<krabador> Guest96131, sudo adduser tuoutente scanner
<tullio> li devo mettere sul terminale?
<krabador> Guest96131, ls -la /usr/share/sane/xsane | pastebinit
<krabador> tullio, vedi il tuo nome, in quello che sto dicendo ?
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580335/
<krabador> tullio, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest96131, nei comanti con "tuoutente" ovviamente deve essere il nome del tuo utente
<krabador> Guest96131, riavvia
<Guest96131> ops, rifaccio con il mio nome e poi riavvio?
<krabador> Guest96131, si
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580367/
<krabador> tullio, prima
<krabador> ti ho detto
<krabador> di riportare solo il link prodotto
<krabador> tullio, sicuro di averci proprio litigato con "Billy" ?
<tullio> scusami, ma non ti capisco
<krabador> tullio, "<krabador> tullio, solo il link prodotto dall'ultimo che ti ho dato " ---> significa che i comandi con pastebinit alla fine, fanno un link , e solo quello devi incollare li
<krabador> tullio, in ogni caso, rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto
<tullio> scusami se ti ho fatto perdere tempo, ma è la priva volta che uso il terminalee, devi avere un po di pazienza
<krabador> tullio, è che per poter stare tranquilli, lontano da "billy" , ci vuole un po' di consapevolezza di aspetti che vanno al di la , di essere utenti esperti di ubuntu o meno
<Guest96131> krabador, fatto e riavviato
<krabador> tullio, sudo apt-get -y install  --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest96131, apri il terminale, xsane
<Guest96131> krabador, fatto e vede lo scanner
<tullio> krabador, NESSUNO NASCE IMPARATO. CON WIN ERO BRAVO DAVVERO. CHE TU LO CREDA O NO!
<tullio> scusa son caduto
<Carlin0> dalla sedia
<tullio> comunque l'ho fatto
<krabador> tullio, produce un link quel comando
<krabador> puoi incollarlo
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580456/
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580456/
<tullio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580456/
<tullio> fatto
<cristian_c> Guest96131: lo vede ma....
<Guest96131> provo ad acquisire...
<krabador> tullio, sicuro che non serve incollarlo un'altra volta, il link ?
<krabador> tullio, puoi continuare a seguire     http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight  dal punto 3 di installazione
<tullio> va bene
<tullio> il terminale lo chiudo?
<krabador> tullio, vedi se serve in base alla guida ;)
<Guest96131> krabador, scanner colleg.e acceso, ness.scansione, ness.mess.in terminale, mess.popup è possibile avviare lo scanner
<Guest96131> ...non è possibile avviare lo scanner
<tullio> non so se funzionerà. Comunque scusa e Grazie per il teempo che mi hai dedicato
<krabador> tullio, "non so se" , ci vogliono diciamo, referenze, per dirlo
<krabador> tullio, se l'utente sta attento ai passaggi necessari, puo' fornire argomenti di assistenza.
<cristian_c> Guest96131: scanimage -L
<tullio> non ti capisco che vuoi dire, comunque Grazie. non capisci cosa vuol dire per me fare questo per la prima volta
<tullio> con la paura di far cazzate
<krabador> tullio, questa risorsa è qui apposta. Cerca di fare solo attenzione a passaggi indicati in guide ufficiali
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580599/
<krabador> della comunità
<krabador> !wiki | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Guest96131> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Guest96131: scanimage -A
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580626/
<cristian_c> Guest96131: beh, notevole
<Guest96131> cioè?
<Guest96131> cristian_c
<krabador> Guest96131, scanimage --format=tiff > test.tiff
<Guest96131> krabador, fatto...ma il terminale è fermo...
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580676/
<Guest96131> krabador, ecco la risposta
<cristian_c> Guest96131: l'ha restituita solo ora la risposta?
<Guest96131> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> !info sane-utils
<ubot-it> sane-utils (source: sane-backends): API library for scanners -- utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 190 kB, installed size 617 kB
<Guest96131> cristian_c, devo digitare "!info sane-utils" nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Guest96131: no
<Guest96131> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Guest96131: scanimage -L
<tullio> krabador non funziona
<Guest96131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15580833/
<Guest96131> cristian_c
<tullio> grazie lo stesso, ma per me è difficile come primo giorno
<cristian_c> è strano, prima lo vede, poi provando a scannerizzare
<cristian_c> dice che non lo vede più
<cristian_c> molto molto strano
<cristian_c> Guest96131: tagliando la testa al toro, si aprono tre prospettive
<cristian_c> A) scaricare una vecchia ubuntu tipo la 12.04 e provare a scannerizzare in live
<cristian_c> B) puntare su uno scanner più 'moderno'
<cristian_c> C) utilizzare lo scanner in macchina virtuale con l'os con il quale lo utilizzi normalmente
<Guest96131> cristian_c, per la A) scannerizzare in live significa?
<Guest96131> B) ok
<Guest96131> C) l'os sarebbe l'altro pc?
<Guest96131> Grazie
<f843d0> Guest96131: A) scaricare una versione vecchia, operare il boot di sistema da essa, avviare la modalità live, provare a installare e usare xsane in live
<f843d0> Guest96131: C) OS = operating system, hai detto che un Windoze lo vede correttamente, puoi virtualizzare tale Windoze sotto Ubuntu, per esempio con VirtualBox o kvm
<cristian_c> Guest96131: sistema operativo
<cristian_c> da installaee in macchina virtuale
<Mr_Pan> Guest96131, personalmente utilizzo un canon lide 25 con unbuntu 15.10 (ma prima 15.04 14.10 ecc) senza problemi .. riconosciuto subito
<Mr_Pan> e non ha bisogno di alimentazione esterna ... prende direttamente da usb
<Guest96131> Ok grazie a tutti, valuto....
<Guest96131> Buonanotte
<Guest19684> salve vorrei sapere come scaricare flash player per chromium su ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> Guest19684, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> chiudi browser, riavvii .
<Guest19684> chiudo browser mentre digito terminale?
<krabador> prima , dopo
<krabador> basta che lo chiudi
<krabador> e lo apri dopo l'installazione .
<Guest19684> ok e fa nulla se ho altre versioni di flash installate, ma per firefox dice?
<krabador> Guest19684, funzionerà per chromium
<Guest19684> grazie mille :)
<maria228282> sono la ragazza di prima di flash per chromium
<maria228282> ho fatto a terminale e riavviato ma niente
<maria228282> chi mi aiuta
<krabador> maria228282, chi lo fa , cosa vince ?
<maria228282> 3 euro
<krabador> maria228282, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> maria228282, dpkg -l | grep pepper | pastebinit
<krabador> maria228282, in chromium, va qui   https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<maria228282> devo digitare entrambi i comandi a terminale?
<krabador> premi stamp, e posta la foto in uno di questi siti
<krabador> !image | maria228282
<ubot-it> maria228282: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> maria228282, o nel terminale, uno alla volta, oppure puoi fare una gara calligrafica con qualche amica
<maria228282> vabe intendevo insieme?
<krabador> "uno alla volta"
<krabador> quello con dpkg, se il primo va a buon fine, restituirà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<maria228282> ok
<jester->  krabador dietro al nick ha il numero cellofono, telefona
<maria228282> http://prntscr.com/an0638
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> l'immagine era da fare per il link
<krabador> maria228282, se è troppo tardi , puoi tornare domani
<krabador> <krabador> maria228282, in chromium, va qui   https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> <krabador> premi stamp, e posta la foto in uno di questi siti
<krabador> <krabador> !image | maria228282
<maria228282> almeno quel sito l'ho usato giusto? :o
<krabador> prntscr.com si
<maria228282> http://prntscr.com/an08aw
<krabador> maria228282, sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install | pastebinit
<krabador> maria228282, prima incollami il link del precedente comando
<maria228282> è quello di prima
<krabador> maria228282, senti, se è tardi, torna domani
<krabador> nessun problema
<maria228282> ok scusami non ne so molto ma non è il modo
<maria228282> ciao
<krabador> <krabador> quello con dpkg, se il primo va a buon fine, restituirà un link
<krabador> <krabador> incollalo qui
<krabador> maria228282, basta solo che tu sappia leggere ;)
<maria228282> oggi è il primo giorno che uso questo ubuntu in realtà quindi non ne so tanto
<krabador> beh, maria228282 , quando hai voglia di inviare link, questa risorsa è sempre qui
<maria228282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15582758/
<maria228282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15582758/
<maria228282> un attimo
<maria228282> questo?
<krabador> maria228282, bene adesso <krabador> maria228282, sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install | pastebinit
<maria228282> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<maria228282> dice
<krabador> maria228282, sudo apt-get -y install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash | pastebinit
<maria228282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15582827/
<krabador> maria228282, apri firefox e vai in   https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<maria228282> ok
<maria228282> poi
<krabador> o fai screenshot
<krabador> o dici cosa appare
<maria228282> http://prntscr.com/an0haa
<krabador> maria228282, chrome://plugins/      in chromium, fa screenshot
<maria228282> http://prntscr.com/an0jqc
<krabador> mmmmno...
<krabador>  chrome://plugins/
<krabador> digitato nella barra degli indirizzzi
<krabador> invio
<krabador> screenshot
<krabador> maria228282, prima dei prossimi 10 min
<maria228282> http://prntscr.com/an0ks4
<krabador> maria228282, chiudi e riapri chromium
<krabador> chrome://plugins/
<krabador> sempre screenshot
<mariasssssjsjaa> http://prntscr.com/an0m7j
<mariasssssjsjaa> ora è uscito questo
<mariasssssjsjaa> http://prntscr.com/an0ngu
<krabador> mariasssssjsjaa, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<mariasssssjsjaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15583081/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<mariasssssjsjaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15583094/
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-02
<krabador> mariasssssjsjaa, per intel atom , installa lubuntu, visto che oggi è il primo giorno che usi questo sistema, non ti peserà passare un altro po' di tempo ad installare il sistema piu' indicato per questo processore
<mariasssssjsjaa> ok penso sia meglio
<mariasssssjsjaa> ok ti saluto allora, scusami di averti fatto disperare :)
<krabador> nessun problema
<krabador> mariasssssjsjaa, con i sistemi a 32bit, come quelli installabili nella tua cpu , google ha smesso il supporto a flash.
<Guest60457> buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi con 2 errori del pc? Precisamente: 1) appena avvio il pc mi dice che ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno; 2) non riesco a vedere i dvd e ho già seguito le guide ufficiali, compreso il cambio del regionset settandolo a 2. Ho un pc MSI gp 62 con Ubuntu mate 15.10. Grazie
<Guest60457> Relativamente al dvd da vlc li apre.... cosa mi sfugge?
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457,se vlc li apre quindi riesci a vederli ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457, che versione hai installato  ?
<Guest60457> sì...e funziona
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457, e allora?
<Guest60457> ubuntu mate 15.10
<Guest60457> perchè non li avvia da disco normalmente? cosa sbaglio?
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457, che intendi da disco normalmente ..?
<Guest60457> solitamente quando mettevo un dvd su altre versioni di ubuntu mi si apriva l'icona del lettore dvd sul desktop
<Guest60457> ora non lo fa
<Mr_Pan> uhmm ... non so se hai toccato qualcosa ma che ti cambia  ?
<Mr_Pan> imposta vlc come lettore predefinito
<Guest60457> fondamentalmente vorrei capire. Poi per funzionare funziona per carità, ma se capissi cosa ho sbagliato sarei più contento
<Mr_Pan> ciao  f843d0
<Guest60457> e poi c'è questo errore all'avvio e l'errore sul file source.list ecc..
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457, per l'errore devi fare uno screenshoot e postarlo
<Mr_Pan> !image | Guest60457
<ubot-it> Guest60457: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest60457> già ma me lo segna solo all'avvio...dunque devo riavviare e rientrare. Posso farlo ma comunque quando apro i dettagli mi scrive un sacco di cose.. non mi basta una schermata
<Guest60457> cmq mi applico e torno
<Mr_Pan> Guest60457, ti dico da subito che non credo sarà risolvibile. io pure ho sempre un errore come quello all'avvio chiudo e ciao :D
<Guest60457> e a cosa è dovuto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià Mr_Pan
<Rechy> ciao
<Rechy> ho un problema con ubuntu gnome
<jester-> del tipo
<Rechy> Quando avvio l'installazione va tutto , ma quando arrivo alla copia dei file mi da    "error 5"
<Rechy> ho provato 4 volte senza risultati
<jester-> Rechy: sa di iso scaricata con errori o usb venuta male
<Rechy> no io uso DVD
<jester-> Rechy: controlla il sum della iso
<Rechy> ok
<jester-> !md5sum | Rechy
<ubot-it> Rechy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Rechy> ora ho scaricato gnome LTS anche
<Rechy> dite che è meglio?
<jester-> controlla il sum che se ci sono errori è tempo perso
<Rechy> ok
<Rechy> come controllo il SUM?
<jester-> !md5sum | Rechy
<ubot-it> Rechy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Rechy> quale versione scarico?
<Rechy> di ubuntu gnome intendo
<jester-> Rechy: prova ubuntu mate che imita il tanto rimpianto gome2
<Rechy> ok ,ma Steam su ubuntu mate c'è giusto?
<jester-> Rechy: 15.10 aggiornabile questo mesa al 16.04 lts
<Rechy> ok
<jester-> si che c'è steam
<Rechy> ora scarico Mate
<jester-> Rechy: la provi in live e vedi se ti garba
<Rechy> ok :)
<Rechy> quindi scarico la 16.04?
<Carlin0> direi di no Rechy
<Rechy> quale?
<jester-> Rechy: la 1604 è beta piglia la 15.10
<Rechy> ok
<jester-> Rechy: al rilascio sarà aggiornabile on line
<Rechy> Parent Directory o Release?
<Rechy> (scusate se non sono ottimo nel settore)
<Rechy> sto scaricando
<Rechy> a dopo :)
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Rechy> molti dicono di eseguire il Burn della iso a bassa velocità ,lo faccio?
<jester-> Rechy: eh ma controlla il sum
<Rechy> come si controlla???
<Nick33> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di supporto per un portatile, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Rechy> Nick33 anche te Error 5?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Nick33
<ubot-it> Nick33: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nick33> ok: XUbuntu 12.04 su Acer Aspire E14 (versioni successive di Ubuntu impedivano al notebook di spegnersi, solo con la 12.04 funzia lo spegnimento), il problema con la 12.04 è che il sistema NON vede che c'è la batteria, che in realtà funziona, si carica, si scarica, se stacco lo spinotto il notebook funziona regolarmente, ma per Xubuntu la batteria
<Nick33> non esiste, e sono sempre solo connesso alla rete, quindi niente indicatore della batteria, ad esempio
<jester-> Nick33: hai provato la 5.10?
<jester-> 15.10
<Rechy> jester
<Rechy> ora ho messo windows 7 momentaneamente e dici di scaaricare CDBurnerXP?
<Nick33> sì, e il notebook non si spegne, se non con il modo "brutale", ho visto che è un problema molto noto quello del mancato spegnimento, con soluzioni alterne e nessuna ha funzionato. Allora ho provato di tutto, fino a quando con la 12.04 funziona, ma ho solo il problema della batteria, che è come se non esistesse. C'è modo di fare qualcosa? Perchè per
<Nick33>  il resto sono contento
<jester-> Rechy: basta che sia un client che scriva la iso
<Rechy> si
<Nick33> o meglio: la batteria esiste e funziona anche, ma per il sistema io sono sempre e solo connesso alla rete, anche nel gestore di energia, non eiste l'opzione batteria, ma solo la scheda di alimentazione di rete
<jester-> Nick33: non conosco xubuntu. fai ricerca su forum it e inglese
<Nick33> già fatto, poche soluzioni proposte, e finora nisba
<Nick33> un tizio su un forum mi ha fatto dare un comando da terminale, ed il risultato è chiaro. Battery #1 : slot empty
<jester-> !gnomerest
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Nick33: non è che devi installare l'applet?
<jester-> in aggiungi alla barra c'è?
<Nick33> nella barra io vedo l'icona del "fulmine", che indica che il notebook è connesso regolarmente alla rete (il che è vero, ma se statto lo spinotto e vado a batteria, lui manco se ne accorge, e rimango connesso alla rete)
<ExPBoy> Nick33, ma che problemi ti da?
<Nick33> di fatto nessuno, ma il fatto che per lui la batteria "non esiste", mi impedisce di saperne il livello della carica, e quando sei in giro capisci che non è il massimo della vita
<ExPBoy> secondo me si è guastato il sensore
<ExPBoy> in windows funziona?
<Nick33> sì
<jester-> Nick33: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127583
<Nick33> non c'è qualche altra diavoleria da fare col terminale e vedere qualcosa?
<Nick33> ok ora vedo il link
<jester-> Nick33: facile che hai  un hw poco linuxdigeribile
<ExPBoy> eh
<Nick33> già provato anche i vari battery monitor, ma niente, il problema secondo me viene "prima" dell'icona che manca, manca perchè non vede la batteria, se apro il gestore dell'energia, ho solo la scheda alimentazione, non ad esempio quella relativa alla batteria
<Nick33> secondo voi se anzichè xubuntu 12.04 metto ubuntu 12.04, ho una chance in più? o tecnicamente cambia poco?
<jester-> Nick33: che pc è
<jester-> Nick33: per logica il kernel non ha il driver per mettere su la gestione batteria
<jester-> è gia buona che ti si spegne normalmente
<Nick33> ahah, bella riflessione, non hai tutti i torti
<jester-> acpi poco digeribile
<Rechy> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Rechy
<ubot-it> Rechy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rechy> ok ho scaricato e masterizzato l'iso
<Rechy> Jester
<Rechy> NON VA ANCORA!
<Rechy> c'è  qualcuno che mi aiuta o no?
<Rechy> ooo
<Rechy> madonna
<Matt_91> 'giorno! :)
<gabry36> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come installare ubuntu su una penetta usb
<Paolo12> buongiorno,  ho un problema con la scheda di rete realtek 8101E/8102E che non funziona su ubuntu, ho visto anche i driver del produttore ma sono validi solo per il kernel 3.x, avete qualche consiglio ? Grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Paolo12: come sei collegato ora in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Paolo12: ma sopratutto, quale ubuntu?
<Paolo12> sono su un altro computer adesso, comunque ho ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> Paolo12: aì, ma come ti colleghi dall'altro pc?
<cristian_c> *sì
<Paolo12> solo col wifi riesco a collegarmi, via cavo non mi funziona
<cristian_c> Paolo12: ok, entra qui in chat da ubuntu
<Paolo12> va bene
<Paolo12> adesso sono entrato dal computer in questione
<cristian_c> Paolo12: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Paolo12: e digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<swissmac> ciao a tutti, è possibile installare ubuntu su un vecchio macbook 4.1?
<cristian_c> swissmac: elenca cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<krabador> swissmac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<swissmac> ciao cristian, 4 GB 667 mht ddr2 di ram. 2.4GHZ di processore intel core 2 duo,
<swissmac> carta grafica gma x3100, 144 mb di vram
<krabador> swissmac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cristian_c> swissmac: xubuntu o ubuntu potrebbero andar bene, previo test in live
<swissmac> perfetto.. grazie mille per l'aiuto super veloce
<Paolo12> cristian_c ecco l'output del comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589237/
<cristian_c> Paolo12: la scheda di rete è riconosciuta e i driver caricati
<cristian_c> Paolo12: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Paolo12> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589264/
<cristian_c> Paolo12: prova a collegare il pc via cavo
<cristian_c> Paolo12: quindi, digita: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Paolo12> cristian_c il cavo non viene rilevato
<Paolo12> cristian_c questo è l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589293/
<cristian_c> Paolo12: hai provato ora a collegarlo?
<cristian_c> Paolo12: domanda: hai provato in live? E hai problemi solo con ubuntu?
<Paolo12> si ho provato in live e i problemi valgono forse per tutte le distro linux
<cristian_c> Paolo12: e con windows?
<Paolo12> con windows funziona
<cristian_c> Paolo12: da quanto tempo si presenta il problema?
<cristian_c> Paolo12: sei in dual boot?
<Paolo12> si sono in dual boot
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Paolo12: da quanto tempo si presenta il problema?
<Paolo12> dal momento in cui ho installato linux sul computer
<cristian_c> Paolo12: e quando hai testato l'ultima volta su windows?
<Paolo12> qualche giorno fa
<cristian_c> Paolo12: e quando hai installato ubuntu?
<Paolo12> saranno 2/3 settimane
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Paolo12: fai un ulteriore test: stacca il cavo, riattaccalo e digita nuovamente: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Paolo12> cristian_c ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589492/
<cristian_c> Paolo12: è un mac?
<Paolo12> no un lenovo
<cristian_c> hfsplus: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<Paolo12> cristian_c cosa significa ?
<cristian_c> è un filesystem tipico dei mac
<krabador> Paolo12, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Paolo12, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Paolo12: 15.10 a 64 bit?
<Paolo12> si a 64 bit
<krabador> Paolo12, modinfo r8169 | pastebinit
<Paolo12> cercando su internet ho visto che anche alcuni anni fa dava problemi https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2014/04/msg00022.html
<cristian_c> Paolo12: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> Paolo12, puoi postare il risultato dei 2 comandi?
<Paolo12> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589555/
<cristian_c> Paolo12: eventualmente, puoi scaricare la 14.04.1 e provarla in live
<Paolo12> ma è la versione lte ?
<Paolo12> *lts ?
<cristian_c> Paolo12: aì
<krabador> Paolo12, con questa   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  fai un po' prima, fai supporto usb, fai partire in "prova senza installare" e vedi se con il modulo di questa versione, per questa scheda, funziona
<Paolo12> queste versioni montano il kernel linux 3.x ?
<krabador> 14.04 monta 3.13.0
<Paolo12> krabador allora dovrebbe andare bene con i driver realtek
<Paolo12> adesso provo e grazie per l'aiuto :)
<drucKo> Salve a tutti
<gigirock> !ciao | drucKo
<ubot-it> drucKo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591119/
<puddingo> errore cercando di installare pipelight seguendo la guida del wiki ubuntu
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risutante
<krabador> pipelight et similia, non sono progetti mantenuti in maniera impeccabile.
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591224/
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591239/
<krabador> robbè, serviva solo quello restituito dal secondo comando indicatoti qui
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591245/
<puddingo> ecco tutti tre
<krabador> ed ovviamente hai continuato sulla linea..
<puddingo> eh? non ho capito cosa ho sbagliato...
<krabador> ed io perchè usi linux
<krabador> puddingo, il primo serviva ad installare pastebinit, che successivamente serviva per produrre il link dei comandi indicati
<krabador> in questa sede, vanno incollati solo i link prodotti dall'invio del comando da terminale
<puddingo> ah ok non lo sapevo, grazie di avermelo detto ora non sbagliero più
<puddingo> almeno lo spero
<puddingo> krabador comunque ora devo fare altro?
<krabador> attendere con pazienza, innanzitutto
<puddingo> certo
<krabador> non è propriamente un call center, qui
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<puddingo> scusa ahahah mantieni la calma perchè io no ti ho nè fatto fretta nè altro
<puddingo> grazie mille del supporto comunque
<krabador> il comando ?
<puddingo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591329/
<krabador> bene
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591354/
<krabador> puddingo, software-properties-gtk
<puddingo> mi si è aperta la finestra software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> puddingo, premi stamp, e pubblica l'immagine in uno di questi siti
<krabador> !image | puddingo
<ubot-it> puddingo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<puddingo> krabador http://prntscr.com/anakf8
<krabador> puddingo, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo pipelight-plugin --update | pastebinit
<puddingo> krabador cosa significa chiudi "correttamente"?
<krabador> sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight | pastebinit
<krabador> susù robbè, vedi che c'è scritto in basso a destra della finestra aperta col comando di cui hai fatto lo screen ....
<puddingo> ahah scusa è il "correttamente" che mi spaventava
<krabador> fidati , spaventa piu' me.
<puddingo> krabador ora procedo con i comandi
<krabador> percio' lo specifico .
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591512/
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591526/
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591545/
<gigirock> piiiiiizzzzaaaaa
<puddingo> del secondo e il terzo ho creato io il paste perchè non mi compariva il link nel terminale
<krabador> puddingo, con il risultato del primo, non servivano, ok lo stess o
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search wine | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591579/
<krabador> puddingo, cat cat /etc/*-release | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591601/
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get -y install wine-staging | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591655/
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591671/
<ubuntu59> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> puddingo, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<krabador> !ciao | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | ubuntu59
<ubot-it> ubuntu59: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu59> come posso chiedere aiuto su come montare un disco
<puddingo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591695/
<krabador> ubuntu59, il vinile, basta centrare l'apposito fermo, al centro del piatto, col vinile, accenderlo, e montare la puntina
<ubuntu59> domanda errata scusa krabador
<krabador> puddingo, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --install-recommends pipelight pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<ubuntu59> il senso era questo...ho win10 e ubuntu 14.04 sul pc. ora winzoz 10 non funzia piu' ma avendo dei dati volevo recuperarli
<ubuntu59> se vado al disco mi dice che non è montato
<krabador> ubuntu59, se in win10 è/era attivo l'avvio rapido
<krabador> praticamente è una sorta di ibernazione, non puoi accederci correttamente .
<ubuntu59> azzolina
<krabador> prova a vedere se con fastboot disabled, nel bios, se hai uefi, riesci ad arginare questa cosa, se win10 non è piu' accessibile
<ubuntu59> allora all'accensione del pc avevo due opzioni ubuntu (in automatico) e win 10 se cliccavo sopra
<krabador> ubuntu59, è indifferente quali fossero le opzioni di avvio della macchina
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591766/
<krabador> se win, da 8 in poi , ha avvio rapido abilitato, non si accede alle partizioni win da altri sistemia
<ubuntu59> altrimenti spiano tutto manda a quel paese mr. bill e mi affido a ubuntu come ho fatto per circa 10 anni
<krabador> puddingo, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ubuntu59, se pc non ha uefi, e non ricordi se win10 aveva avvio rapido abilitato, che di base purtroppo lo è, non si puo' fare niente di "sicuro "
<puddingo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591794/
<krabador> per accedere alla partizone win
<ubuntu59> krabador come faccio a mandarti la risposta quando provo a montare la partizione?
<ubuntu59> pastebin
<ubuntu59> pastebin!
<krabador> ubuntu59, senti
<krabador> ubuntu59, hai uefi, in questo pc ?
<ubuntu59> come faccio a saperlo?
<krabador> di che anno è 'sto pc ?
<ubuntu59> nuovo 1 anno asus portatile
<krabador> allora hai uefi
<ubuntu59> aveva winzoz pre-istallato
<krabador> va a vedere , in bios, fastboot enable
<krabador> ubuntu59, non avere fretta di chiamare windows winzozz, non saresti qui se non l'avessi usato ;)
<ubuntu59> vero
<ubuntu59> riavvio e vedo se ho fastboot enable
<krabador> ubuntu59, metti disabled, in quell'opzione, ricarica ubuntu e vedi se riesci a montare
<ubuntu59> ok faccio sapere
<ubuntu59> grazie per il momento
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> puddingo, apt-cache policy pipelight-multi | pastebinit
<ubuntu59> krabador...niente da fare
<pepeeeee> Salve
<pepeeeee> Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntustudio
<Carlin0> esponilo pepeeeee se qualcuno sa risponde
<pepeeeee> global name 'sig' is not defined
<pepeeeee> ?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | pepeeeee
<ubot-it> pepeeeee: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<pepeeeee> Si è verificato un errore:
<pepeeeee> global name 'sig' is not defined
<pepeeeee> Per maggiori informazioni consultare il file con i messaggi di errore :
<pepeeeee> c:/users/casa/appdata/local/temp/wubi-14.04-rev286.log
<pepeeeee> Proprio alla fine della installazione
<pepeeeee> Da windows 7
<pepeeeee> Questo è il mio problema
<pepeeeee> più chiaro di così non posso ^^
<krabador> wubi non è piu' supportato ufficialmente da canonical
<pepeeeee> Quindi?
<krabador> nelle precedenti versioni di ubuntu in cui è incluso, è assolutamente sconsigliato il suo uso
<Carlin0> fai una installazione vera
<krabador> "quindi " fatti forza, e cerca di realizzare, che l'installazione non è quella che stai cercando di fare
<krabador> ma questa
<krabador> !installazione | pepeeeee
<ubot-it> pepeeeee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> buona lettura .
<pepeeeee> Che scortesia
<krabador> eh no
<pepeeeee> Grazie comunque
<krabador> è che "più chiaro di così non posso ^^"
<Carlin0> indicarti una guida è scortesia ?
<Carlin0> non lo faremo più
<krabador> shhh Carlin0 , era solo di passaggio, mentre aspettava la pizza in pizzeria
<krabador> adesso sarà arrivata
<Carlin0> 6 scortese !
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592759/
<cristian_c> puddingo: ?
<puddingo> quello che mi stava seguendo è uscito, quindi riprendo da capo con te
<puddingo> devo installare microsoft silverlight
<puddingo> e quindi ho seguito la guida all'instalaazione di pipelight del wiki
<puddingo> solo che ho un errore
<cristian_c> puddingo: sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi:i386
<Carlin0> !pipelight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<puddingo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592811/
<puddingo> Carlin0 è quella la guida che ho seguito
<cristian_c> puddingo: dpkg -l | grep pipelight
<puddingo> cristian_c non mi dà nessun risultato
<cristian_c> puddingo: allora
<cristian_c> il problema è simile, in un certo qual modo a quello dato da skype in certi casi, sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> puddingo: quando hai installato la 14.04?
<puddingo> sempre avuta
<puddingo> cioè è la prima e unica versione che ho avuto
<cristian_c> ' I had the same problem but I think it's related to a not updated system or "wrong" installation.
<cristian_c> By the way I had re-installed my OS and I fully updated it.
<cristian_c> I hadn't the issue anymore.'
<cristian_c> puddingo: per favore, rispondi alla domanda
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/pipelight/+question/257064
<puddingo> quest'estate ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot con la versione 14.04 LTS, pochi giorni fa l'ho reinstallato per vari problemi su consiglio del canale
<cristian_c> 'per vari problemi' <- quali?
<cristian_c> puddingo: e quando l'hai reinstallato (a proposito, hai fatto un'installazione pulita da zero?), hai subito aggiornato il sistema, prima di aggiungere il ppa?
<puddingo> non riuscivo a installare i programmi tramite terminale e Ubuntu Software Centre non funzionava, poi mi hanno detto che il sistema era pieno di ppa (anche se non so cosa siano) e a comandi tipo "sudo apt-get update"  davano errori che nessuno riusciva a risolvere
<puddingo> si ho fatto installazione da immagine USb
<puddingo> seguendo la guida del wiki
<puddingo> si ho aggiornato il sistema subito e non so se ho aggiunto o meno il ppa perchè non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> puddingo: il fatto che tu non sappia 'cosa siano' i ppa, e contemporaneamente il tuo os ne fosse ben provvisto, getta qualchw ombra sulla tua capacità di avere una consapevolezza di come utilizzare un pc
<cristian_c> puddingo: intendo, il ppa di pipelight
<puddingo> eh bravo, se sapessi utillizarlo non sarei qui a chiedere aiuto
<puddingo> comunque no ho tentato di installarlo dopo
<cristian_c> puddingo: al di là dello specifico os
<cristian_c> puddingo: dopo averlo aggiornato?
<cristian_c> puddingo: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit
<puddingo> si dopo averlo aggiornato
<puddingo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592951/
<cristian_c> puddingo: se non si sa dove mettere le mani,al di là di problematiche specifiche, quando si sperimenta qualcosa di nuovo, esiste la documentazione ufficiale e della comunità, che risponde alla gran parte delle domande
<puddingo> e io l'ho sempre seguita
<puddingo> nel possibile
<puddingo> chiaro che quando non trovavo le mie risposte cercavo su altri siti
<cristian_c> hai delle strane righe nel file, inerenti al 17 febbraio 2016
<puddingo> l'ha reinstalazione l'ho fatta dopo
<cristian_c> puddingo: 'cercavo su altri siti' <- dai quali hai ereditato i ppa che hanno afflitto il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> puddingo: reinstallazione da zero, hai detto
<cristian_c> puddingo: hai praticamente cancellato il contenuto del disco e installato da zero?
<cristian_c> o hai operato una sorta di 'ripristino'?
<puddingo> ho attivato l'installazione di Ubuntu e al momento di scegliere la partizione ho selezionato quella già destinata a Ubuntu
<cristian_c> puddingo: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15593008/
<puddingo> un sito di cui mi fido/fidavo è "istituto majorana"
<puddingo> da lì ho tratto qualche consiglio
<cristian_c> puddingo: hai tentato di installare oggi pipelight tramite la guida?
<cristian_c> oppure hai provato anche nei giorni precedenti?
<puddingo> anche precedenti
<puddingo> con gli stessi risultati
<cristian_c> puddingo: zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz
<cristian_c> puddingo: ubuntu a 64 bit
<puddingo> devo inviare risultato?
<puddingo> si, 64 bit
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puddingo> si, so come funziona paste
<puddingo> solo che ho un problema legato al terminale in quanto il testo è troppo lungo e non ci sta nella finestra
<puddingo> ti mando la foto della situaizone
<cristian_c> puddingo: zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz | pastebinit
<puddingo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15593092/
<cristian_c> puddingo: hai detto di aver reinstallato ubuntu l'altro giorno
<puddingo> l'altro giorno... ora che ci penso bene sarà stato nei giorni prima di pascqua
<puddingo> pasqua*
<cristian_c> il 17 febbraio?
<puddingo> un attimo che controllo l'agenda per capire se era prima o dopo
<puddingo> ah no febbraio sicuramente dopo scusa
<puddingo> ti ho fatto attendere per nulla, ero indeciso se fosse stato il 17 marzo ma febbraio è certo che la reinstallazione l'ho fatta dopo
<cristian_c> puddingo: se hai effettuato un ripristino, non è la stessa cosa di una nuova installazione da zero
<Carlin0> puddingo, ma hai installato sopra una installazione pre esistente senza formattare
<puddingo> si credo di si
<cristian_c> puddingo: prima avevi scritto:
<puddingo> dovevo fare il ripristino
<puddingo> ma non riuscendo a seguire la guida per il ripristino ho proceduto con la reinstallazione
<Carlin0> puddingo, fammi vedere questo : sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<puddingo> cioè al momento di scelgiere dove effettuare la reinstallazione ho scelto la partizione dove già c'era Ubuntu senza modificare nulla
<cristian_c> cristian_c> puddingo: reinstallazione da zero, hai detto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> puddingo: hai praticamente cancellato il contenuto del disco e installato da zero?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> o hai operato una sorta di 'ripristino'?
<cristian_c> <puddingo> ho attivato l'installazione di Ubuntu e al momento di scegliere la partizione ho selezionato quella già destinata a Ubuntu
<puddingo> eh ecco
<cristian_c> puddingo: inoltre, hai parlato di reinstallazione, quando in realtà hai eseguito un ripristino di sistema
<puddingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15593221/
<cristian_c> la cui discriminante all'atto pratico e la selezione dell'opzione 'formatta' nella schermata di partizionamento manuale, durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> *è
<puddingo> non ho fatto formatta...
<cristian_c> appunto
<puddingo> ho solamente ripristinato quindi?
<cristian_c> puddingo: sì
<cristian_c> puddingo: due possibili suggerimenti
<puddingo> e ripristinando i ppa restano?
<cristian_c> puddingo: a) o provi direttamente la 15.10 (o fra meno di un mese la 16.04)
<cristian_c> puddingo: no, non restano, di base
<puddingo> cristian_c quindi perchè ho ancora problemi con sti benedetti ppa?
<puddingo> io aspetterei la 16.04 a sto punto
<cristian_c> puddingo: oppure, data la specificità della 14.04, b) installi la 14.04 da zero, preoccupandoti di aggiornare immediatamente tramite i comandi sudo apt-get update e apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> prima di installare pipelight
<cristian_c> puddingo: e ovviamente guardandoti bene dal prelevare ppa tramite guide 'trovate sul web'
<puddingo> io credo già di aver installato subito gli aggiornamenti, non è così?
<puddingo> sì certo non sbaglierò di nuovo
<cristian_c> in questo modo dovresti evitare problemi comuni a skype e pipelight che puoi trovare con la 14.04
<cristian_c> puddingo: dopo il ripristino o dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> perché quella che hai fatto l'altro giorno non è una reinstallazione
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<puddingo> cristian_c dopo il ripsristino sicurmante, dopo l'installazione non so perchè Ubuntu me lo sono fatto installare da un altro in qunato non ne ero in grado
<cristian_c> puddingo: il problema, oltre alla 14.04 in se, è l'utilizzo disinvolto di repository di terze parti da parte di utenti alle prime armi
<cristian_c> puddingo: col tempo si impara ;)
<cristian_c> e con un minimo di impegno
<cristian_c> e pazienza
<puddingo> certo! è per questo che ho scelto Ubuntu
<puddingo> e ti garantisco che l'impegno non è minimo, ma molto più alto
<puddingo> sei stato molto gentile questa sera
<cristian_c> puddingo: facci sapere, se con uno dei due metodi, va #tuttappost
<puddingo> ora se faccio la reinstallazione perdo tutti i dati?
<cristian_c> puddingo: sì
<cristian_c> puddingo: perciò munisciti di supporto esterno per effettuazione backup dati personali
<puddingo> e aggiornando la versione invece?
<cristian_c> puddingo: ha poco senso, nella situazione in cui stai
<cristian_c> altrimenti sarebbe stato sufficiente il ripristino
<cristian_c> buon lavoro ;)
<puddingo> grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<puddingo> anzi aspetta...se prima mi hai proposto due soluzione, ma una non ha senso, resta solo l'altra!?!?
<cristian_c> puddingo: no
<cristian_c> puddingo: hanno tutte e due senso
<puddingo> spiega please
<cristian_c> puddingo: tu ne avevi proposto una terza: ovvero, un'aggiornamento di release 'a caldo'
<cristian_c> dalla versione in cui ti trovi attualmente, quindi nessuna nuova installazione
<cristian_c> puddingo: rileggi bene i messaggi sopra
<cristian_c> di qualche minuto fa
<puddingo> passare alla 15.10 oppure 16.04 o reinstallare la 14.04
<cristian_c> puddingo: installare la 15.10 da zero
<cristian_c> oppure installare la 14.04 da zero
<puddingo> ah
<puddingo> quindi in ogni caso perderei tutti i dati
<cristian_c> la 14.04 con le accortezze elencate prima
<puddingo> mi sa che reinstallerò la 14.04
<puddingo> e poi passerò alla 16.04
<puddingo> ha senso così?
<cristian_c> puddingo: ha senso anche installare la 15.10ve poi aggiornare a 16.04
<puddingo> ok
<puddingo> se installo la 15.10 perdo i dati?
<cristian_c> puddingo: ogni installazione da zero, ti 'fa perdere i dati'
<cristian_c> a prescindere dalla release utilizzata
<cristian_c> ma almeno sei certo che non hai nulla dell'os 'pregresso'
<cristian_c> sulla partizione
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-03
<ussaro> buongiorno, sono principiante di ubuntu,chiedo se dietro alla dicitura:adm cdrom dip lpadmin plugdev sambashare sudo comparsa tra i dettagli di un errore tecnico di sistema 15.10 può esserci un problema di sicurezza?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sanova> salve
<sanova> è corretto che in ubuntu 16.04 il pacchetto php5-xdebug non esista? c'è solo php-xdebug ma non viene caricato correttamente come modulo anche dopo aver configurato tutto correttamente
<Carlin0> sanova, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<sanova> Carlin0: ah ok.. pensavo fosse questo il canale giusto
<Carlin0> è ancora beta la 16.04
<sanova> ah si scusate..
<aronte> salve, sto installando per la prima volta ubuntu sul mio note book e sto riscontrando problemi durante il download sul disco fisso da parte del dvd-cd cosa posso fare ?
<Carlin0> che problemi ?
<aronte> mi da error 5 problemi nella scrittura sul HD del computer  del programma durante l'installazione e si blocca tutto dice di pulire il lettore cd
<aronte> volevo sapere se potevo selezionare dal boot un altra foto da dove posso prendere il programma tipo una pennetta usb e provare così?
<Carlin0> aronte, sembrano problemi più che altro legati all'hardware
<cristian_c> aronte: hai problemi durante il download o durante la masterizzazione?
<aronte> download per l'installazioane
<cristian_c> aronte: download del file .iso?
<aronte> il file Iso è già stato masteriazzato sul cd ho già selezionato sul boot la fonte per il ripristino del nuovo sistema dopo che ho selezionato installa ubunto sullo schermo inizia la procedura di installazione in una parte imprecisata degli step per completare l'installazione compare un messaggio che dice che percola della lettura del cd non può con
<aronte> tinuare l'istallazione e mi suggerisce di pulire la lente del lettore dvd-cd
<aronte> vorrei saper per sopperire a questo problema se caricassi il file Iso su una pen drive posso comunque istallarlo sul computer?
<cristian_c> aronte: hai controllato che il file .iso non si sia corrotto durante il download?
<aronte> lo scaricato dal disco in vendita con la rivista ubuntu facile
<cristian_c> aronte: quale numero di versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> aronte: quindi non l'hai masterizzato tu?
<aronte> 15.10
<cristian_c> aronte: quindi hai solo il dvd della 15.10 senza il file .iso?
<aronte> o estrapolato dal dvd il file iso e martirizzato su di un altro dvd come richiesto
<cristian_c> O.o
<aronte> il file iso c'e'
<cristian_c> aronte: richiesto da chi?
<aronte> in allegato ci sono le istruzioni per l'installazione
<cristian_c> aronte: hai controllato che il file .iso no sia corrotto?
<aronte> come posso fare??
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> !md5 | aronte
<ubot-it> aronte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<tullio> Ciao a tutti, Sono nuovo quindi scusate la domanda che per Voi sarà scema: esiste un programma che può effettuare il backup Completo di Ubuntu? Possibilmente in italiano. GRAZIE!
<cristian_c> tullio: beh, non proprio nuovo...
<tullio> anche a pagamento se occorre
<tullio> so 2 giorni
<tullio> sono 2 giorni. che dici?
<cristian_c> tullio: ci sono diversi metodi, di cui il più veloce è dd
<cristian_c> !backup | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<aronte> cristian_c salve ancora posso utilizzare una pen drive invece che un dvd per l'installazione del programma
<cristian_c> aronte: com'è andato il controllo?
<tullio> aspetta Cris che ti spiego cosa voglio dire. Vorrei fare un backup completo su un disco esterno se possibile
<cristian_c> tullio: appunto, le possibilità sono molteplici
<cristian_c> e ancora una volta, dd è il metodo più veloce, tra i tabti
<cristian_c> tanti
<tullio> appunto, spiegami la + facile per un Imbecille Inesperto EHEH+
<cristian_c> tullio: hai aperto il link alla pagina wiki?
<tullio> cioè. ora ho installato ubuntu e un po di programmi, ma vorrei avere un backup di quello che ho fatto fino ad ora
<tullio> no, Cris
<tullio> sisisi SCUSAAAAAA
<cristian_c> tullio: bene, buona lettura ;)
<aronte> non sono riuscito ad effettuarlo così sto utilizzando quello della rivista
<cristian_c> aronte: 'quello della rivista'?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<cristian_c> aronte: ma non l'avevi preso proprio da lì il file .iso?
<HHH3> SALVE HO UN NOTEBOOK ASUS EeeBook X205TA MI CONSIGLIATE DI INSTALLARE LA VERSIONE CLASSICA DI UBUNTU O UNA DERIVATA?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | HHH3
<ubot-it> HHH3: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<HHH3> ah ok scusa
<jester-> HHH3: processore e ram?
<aronte> scusa intendevo dire sto utilizzando il file iso che era con la rivista Ubuntu Facile la sto scaricando su un a pen drive e provo ad installarlo da li cosa ne pensi??
<jester-> HHH3: processore e ram?
<cristian_c> aronte: penso che dovresti controllare l'integrità del file .iso in tuo possesso
<cristian_c> aronte: come specificato nella guida che ti ho linkato
<HHH3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<cristian_c> HHH3: brutta bestia
<jester-> HHH3: vai con la normale 64 bit
<aronte> ho provato ma il mio mac non ha il md5 come viene richiesto
<cristian_c> (si puòfare , intendiamoci...)
<HHH3> Ram DDR3L 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 GB
<cristian_c> ma a che scopo?
<cristian_c> HHH3: conosco perfettamente quelcsoc
<jester-> un porcio cosi meriterebbe almeno 8 di ram
<cristian_c> aronte: 'il mio mac'? Spiegati
<cristian_c> aronte: stai parlando del mac pc?
<aronte> si
<HHH3> quindi quale ci sparo?
<jester-> HHH3: ubuntu 64bit
<cristian_c> HHH3: potrei chiederti qual è il tuo scopo?
<jester-> HHH3: fai 2 gia di swap
<cristian_c> HHH3: ma sopratutto il nome del prodotto
<cristian_c> HHH3: ah, ok ,asus x205ta
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> HHH3: ma lo spazio di 32 gb di storage non è limitato?
<cristian_c> lo vedo difficile il dual boot
<jester-> se non scarica porni puo anche bastare
<cristian_c> eh, ma se c'è winz...
<HHH3> i porni non li scarico, al massimo li vedo
<HHH3> uno scopo specifico non c'è
<jester-> 32 gb non è che ci entra gran che, 6 circa li ciuccia il sistema
<jester-> HHH3: e sui 32 gb c'è winz p sono liberi
<jester-> un quad con hd della bambola o ha doppio disco
<HHH3> Processore
<HHH3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<HHH3> Sistema Operativo
<HHH3> Windows 8.1
<HHH3> Memoria
<cristian_c> aronte: nel wiki è scritto anche come controllare .iso sul mac
<cristian_c> mac os x
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> aronte: scrivi in canale, ho i privati disabilitati
<hhh3> Processore
<hhh3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<hhh3> Sistema Operativo
<hhh3> Windows 8.1
<hhh3> Memoria
<hhh3> DDR3L 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 GB
<cristian_c> aronte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Mac_OS_X
<aronte> ho fatto il controllo sul file in mio possesso (ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso)come da guida che tu mi hai dato e risulta questo CRC32 $4FFA9ADF ma non corrisponde a nessuna deli codici
<cristian_c> aronte: md5, non crc32
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> 7d483b990de4e1369b76b7b693737191 *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> aronte: corrisponde con questo?
<aronte> no
<aronte> md5 devo scaricarlo ?
<cristian_c> aronte: e come hai controllato?
<tullio> Cristian, mi puoi dedicare un minuto?
<cristian_c> tullio: qui non siamo al call center
<tullio> ho installato smackbackup
<cristian_c> se hai domande esponile pure qui
<cristian_c> tullio: l'hai trovato nella lista alla pagina wiki?
<tullio> mi sembrava il + semplice. Siiiiii
<cristian_c> aronte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Mac_OS_X
<cristian_c> aronte: segui le istruzioni contenute nel paragrafo dedicato a mac os x
<cristian_c> tullio: ok
<tullio> grazie Crisss
<aronte> cristian_c ho già seguito la guitda per mac ma in checksum posso solo selezionare crc32
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> aronte: capito
<aronte> cosa si può fare
<cristian_c> aronte: apri il terminale nel mac
<cristian_c> anche mac os x ce l'ha
<aronte> come si fa?
<cristian_c> aronte: non trovi il terminale nel tuo mac?
<aronte> trovato
<cristian_c> aronte: in quale directory si trova il tuo file .iso?
<aronte> desktop
<cristian_c> aronte: digita: cd Desktop
<cristian_c> aronte: se si chiama così la directory, ovviamente
<aronte> fatto
<cristian_c> aronte: se digiti: ls
<cristian_c> il nome del file esce in risposta'
<cristian_c> ?
<aronte> ok è uscito
<cristian_c> bene
<aronte> ora che faccio
<cristian_c> aronte: digita: md5 ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<aronte> ok mi ha dato il codice
<aronte> 7d483b990de4e1369b76b7b693737191
<cristian_c> cristian_c> 7d483b990de4e1369b76b7b693737191 *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> aronte: verifica se è 'istess
<aronte> si lo è
<cristian_c> aronte: allora, se vuoi usare usb
<cristian_c> aronte: o scarichi unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> aronte: oppure segui la procedura più sicura
<cristian_c> ma anche meno facile
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aronte> ti pareva
<cristian_c> aronte: dove dev'essere installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> aronte: ma hai problemi al masterizzatore?
<aronte> su un compiuter intel vista 7 notebook
<cristian_c> ahhh, ok
<aronte> sembra di si
<cristian_c> aronte: beh, allora puoi usare il programma di winz
<cristian_c> !usbwin | aronte
<ubot-it> aronte: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<aronte> ovvero
<cristian_c> aronte: leggi il bot
<cristian_c> aronte: su winz hai un metodo semplice semplice e piuttosto efficace
<cristian_c> tramite il programmino segnalato
<cristian_c> aronte: scarichi universal usb installer e ci pensa lui
<aronte> il problema che ora riesco solo ad andare nel boot e basta ero già avanti nel istallazione quando si è bloccato
<cristian_c> aronte: fai comw segnalato
<cristian_c> *come
<cristian_c> ahhh, quindi hai cancellato winz?
<cristian_c> aronte: caratteristiche del pc quali sono?
<cristian_c> aronte: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<aronte> cpu intel atom n2600 scheda intel graphic media accelerator 3600
<cristian_c> aronte: ci credo s'è bloccato
<cristian_c> il pc è scarsotto assai
<cristian_c> ubuntu non lo regge
<aronte> quello ho
<cristian_c> aronte: quanta ram?
<aronte> 1 gb ddr3 memory
<cristian_c> aronte: 'quello ho' non ti costringe a installare ubuntu, oppure ti hanno minacciato un parente se non lo fai?
<aronte> posso installare una versione più lite
<cristian_c> aronte: se proprio vuoi farlo, ma su una macchina così scarsa non hai la possibilit
<cristian_c>  non hai la possibilità di fare la migliore esperienza con un sistema linux, tieni conto
<cristian_c> di questo
<cristian_c> aronte: dicevo, se proprio vuoi farlo, scarica lubuntu
<cristian_c> aronte: che è l'unica che possa avere un senso installare
<aronte> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> ovviamente tendendo conto dei limiti hardware e di quello che ci si può fare con hardware del genere, nel 2016
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | aronte
<ubot-it> aronte: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<aronte> ovio
<aronte> poi per installarlo ??
<cristian_c> aronte: tieni conto che se la 15.10 non è digerita, esiste anche la 12.04, con driver più vecchi, ma che digeriscono meglio i vecchi pc con grafica gma
<cristian_c> aronte: io ti consiglio di provarlo in live
<cristian_c> e successivamente installarlo
<aronte> lubunto c'e' anche il 14.10 dici che è meglio
<cristian_c> aronte: purtroppo, no
<aronte> con windows cancellato qualcosa devo installare
<cristian_c> aronte: nel senso, 14.10 non è più supportata
<aronte> ok
<cristian_c> aronte: haic12.04, 14.04 , 15.10
<aronte> in 32 bit o 64 bit ?
<cristian_c> aronte: il punto è che se hanno tagliato il supporto al tuo hardware nelle ultime ubuntu, meglio provare con 12.04
<cristian_c> aronte: il tuo processore è a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> se fosse così, nel tuo caso sarebbe indifferente
<cristian_c> vista la cpu dozzinale e la ram risicata
<aronte> dove trovo la versione 12.04
<cristian_c> aronte: un attimo
<cristian_c> ok, 12.04.1
<aronte> sito consigliato per download
<cristian_c> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<cristian_c> aronte: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> aronte: ah, scusa,errore
<aronte> ok poi per installarlo con usb ?
<cristian_c> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> uhm, dovrebbe andare bene anche 12.04
<cristian_c> aronte: uno dei metodi che ho citato
<cristian_c> aronte: o con unetbootin
<cristian_c> oppure tramite la procedura contenuta sul sito ubuntu riguardante i mac
<aronte> ok
<cristian_c> aronte: che ora ti trovo
<aronte> non è un mac ma un window
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> aronte: e dove la crei la usb?
<cristian_c> aronte: hai detto che hai accesso solo al mac?
<aronte> giusto scusa
<cristian_c> aronte: comunque, ti consiglio di usare unetbootin con il file iso di lubuntu 12.04
<aronte> ok il link?
<cristian_c> aronte: nel caso, sul sito ubuntu è spiegato anche come preparare la usb in modo manuale
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | aronte
<ubot-it> aronte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<aronte> ok
<cristian_c> aronte: ecco, trovato: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<cristian_c> in alternativa a unetbootin.
<aronte> ok nel download che mi chiede scarico win or mac dato che andrà poi su win ?
<Mr_Pan> scelta difficile ...
<cristian_c> aronte: non devi scaricare nulla da unetbootin
<cristian_c> aronte: prima ti ho dato il link diretto al file .iso di lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> aronte: l'hai salvato?
<aronte> esatto si lo salvato
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: hai seguito tutto il discorso per caso?
<cristian_c> aronte: bene, seleziona quel file in unetbootin
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, si da stamattina ..
<cristian_c> senza scaricare alcunché
<aronte> è questo il link giusto? https://unetbootin.github.io
<cristian_c> aronte: è scritto nel wiki
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | aronte
<ubot-it> aronte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<aronte> cristian_c ho creato la usb come richiesto ora provo
<cristian_c> aronte: con unetbootin?
<aronte> si
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> aronte: usando il file iso scaricato tramite il link?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> aronte: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<aronte> ho selezionato nel boot del bios la penna, ora guardo se la carica
<hungryman> salve a tutti vorrei capire durante la registrazione al forum mi chiede un numero centrale cos'è?
<Carlin0> hungryman, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<hhh3> Processore
<hhh3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<hhh3> Sistema Operativo
<hhh3> Windows 8.1
<hhh3> Memoria
<hhh3> Processore
<hhh3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<hhh3> Sistema Operativo
<hhh3> Windows 8.1
<hhh3> Memoria
<enythedead> ciao gente, per installare un font ttf su lubuntu 14.04, cum se fa?
<cristian_c> !font | enythedead
<ubot-it> enythedead: Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<LoZioNe> eny,doppio clik sul font che hai scaricato e dovrebbe chiederti se solo per sistema o tutti gli utenti mi pare
<cristian_c> 'mi pare'
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: e secondo te, che ci stanno a fare le guide sul wiki?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c: non ho tolto spazio alla wiki
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: accertati di verifcare quanto scrivi, almeno, prima di affiancarti 'alla wiki'
<LoZioNe> k
<enythedead> soc cristian fustigatore! ;)
<LoZioNe> l'ultima volta mi hafatto scrivere su un terminale 100 comandi a mia scelta per punizione ^^
<cristian_c> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enythedead> uhauhauha
<enythedead> non mi installa l'unity pack mi dà errore
<enythedead> ho aggiunto anche il microsoft true type pack come detto nella guida ma sto carattere ancora non me lo installa??!!
<Michele81> Salve , qualcuno per supporto?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Michele81
<ubot-it> Michele81: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Michele81> Allora quando provo a installare ubuntu sul pc mi da' un errore " Radeon - invalid rom contents"
<krabador> Michele81, che scheda video hai?
<Michele81> Ati r9 37
<Michele81> *370
<krabador> Michele81, allora non è ancora supportata, in 15.10
<Michele81> sai consigliarmi una versione supportata?
<krabador> ufficialmente al momento 15.10 è l'ultima
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20160403/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<Michele81> se provo con una versione tipo la 14 e' supportata?
<krabador> puoi solo provare , con 16.04 al momento in sviluppo
<Michele81> a ecco...
<krabador> Michele81, vediamo se ce la fai a risponderti da solo ...
<krabador> ;)
<Michele81> e infatti.. vabbe' allora devo aspettare la 16... ti ringrazio :)
<krabador> puoi scaricare la iso che ti ho indicato
<krabador> una daily di 16.04 in sviluppo
<Michele81> a ok... ora la scarico e provo a fare la pendrive, e ti faccio sapere :) gentilissimo :)
<krabador> ovvero una iso contenente tutto il lavoro fatto ad oggi. Essendo in fase beta , puoi usarla per vedere se nel frattempo funziona
<Michele81> ok ^^
<krabador> tirando le somme , potresti anche installarla, pero' purtroppo, al di la del livello di affidabilità, riceve parecchi aggiornamenti al giorno , di componenti vari in fase di sviluppo, per testarli, che , se dannno poi problemi, complicano la vita di un utente non esperto
<Michele81> capito...vabbe' intanto se mi funziona e' gia' un passo avanti, in attesa della 16 e' gia' qualcosa
<cristian_c> mancano poco più di due settimane
<cristian_c> quasi tre
<Michele81> a bene nemmeno molto ^^
<kkk7> ciao a tutti ho un notebook ASUS EeeBook X205TA con 1) processore Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor, 2) memoria DDR3L 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 GB 3)32GB eMMC. Non so se installare la versione classica di ubuntu o una derivata
<kkk7> qualcuno mi ha consigliato la versione classica 64bit. cercando in rete ho visto che per i notebook sarebbe meglio Lubuntu
<Carlin0> è un atom o sbaglio ?
<kkk7> atom sarebbe?
<Carlin0> il processore
<kkk7> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<Carlin0> meglio lubuntu kkk7
<kkk7> grazie
<kkk7> ma la differnza quale sarebbe
<Carlin0> kkk7, il motore è lo stesso , cambia l'interfaccia grafica che è più leggera
<kkk7> grazie mille Carlin0
<Michele81> Niente non mi funziona nemmeno la versione Xenial che ho preso.... :(
<Carlin0> Michele81, xenial è ancora beta
<Carlin0>  /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Michele81> si me lo avevano detto, ma a quanto pare non mi funziona nessuna versione
<Michele81> provato la 14 e la 15 ma si bloccano sempre con l'errore della scheda video
<Michele81> mi sa' che devo aspettare la 16 xD
<armando> buonasera
<armando> podrei  chiedervi  un  aiuto  per  il mio problema
<armando> ho  la  versione 12.04 lts   dopo aver  scaricato i  driver  e  insatllato  il demone  preaload
<armando> al  riavvia  mi  chiede  login  e  dopo la  password
<armando> ho  provato  con  ubunto e  poi  password  niente
<armando> ma   non  riaparte   mi  da  error
<cristian_c> armando: 'scaricato i driver'
<cristian_c> armando: di che driver stai parlando?
<krabador> piano coi demoni
<armando> mi  consigliate  di  resettarlo?
<armando> avevo  scaricato il  diriver  della  scheda  video
<armando> contemporianiamnete  ho installato il  preload
<armando> e  riavviato
<armando> attualmete  ho 12.04.5 LTS
<krabador> armando, non stai dando informazioni precise: quale driver , per quale scheda, installato come.
<armando> una  asus geforce gt610
<tullio> Mi sono comprato orora 3 libri su linux, quindi spero di rompere poco o niente in futuro..... ma non è detto :-), Comunque quello che volevo sapere è che ho criptato una password  Ubuntu quando l'ho installato. Volevo elimina la password è possibile?
<krabador> tullio, reinsalla senza cifratura, fai prima; "libri su linux" vanno contestualizzati. le varie distribuizioni hanno differenze spesso marcate.
<krabador> tullio, proprio non ci vuoi andare, nella documentazione ufficiale della tua distribuzione, come punto di partenza già suggerito ?
<tullio> bè LINUX PER CRETINI PERÒ LO POSO TENERE? EHEHEH!
<krabador> !chat | tullio
<ubot-it> tullio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tullio> no non è questo il problema che non ci voglio andare Krabador, è che per un vecchino come me averlo su cartaceo è meglio per me capisci?
<krabador> tullio, condivido, il cartaceo è sempre meglio
<armando> quindi  reinstallo ?
<krabador> armando, non hai segnalato gli altri 2 dettagli
<tullio> mi segno quello che mi interessa con dei segnalibri. Azz Krab i prossimi sono 60! Devi avere pazienza con me! Ieri mi hai straccionato! :-)
<armando> quali?
<krabador> tullio, è che linux , è come dire un continente, poi l'individuo deve proporazionarsi allo stato dove vive
<krabador> armando, versione del driver installata, e con quale modalità .
<armando> il pc  e  impallato   non  so  cosa  ho installato  ma  erano  quelli  relativi alla scheda  video
<krabador> grande tullio , insisti, non darti mai per vinto :D
<tullio> Krab, allora ti spiego,,,,,, prima avevo windows su questo  pc, ora visto che ormai uso sempre il mac questo non lo usavo più. Ho sempre usato win, non ero Dio, ma me la cavavo, poi visto che avevo dei problemi con gli aggiornamenti di win che visto non lo usavo per mesi (uso solo del mac), allora mi somno messo a provare Linuz
<krabador> tullio, seriamente, evitala del tutto , la cifratura, nel momento in cui sei all'inizio del tuo rapporto con il sistema. Purtroppo è ad un livello in cui anche gli utenti piu' esperti hanno problemi a gestirla.
<tullio> LInux
<tullio> Krab il problema che ora come ora non mi va di togliere tutto e reinstallare, mi sono già messo dei programmi e dovrei ricominciare da capo
<tullio> Ubuntu 15.10 va bene, è chi lo conduce cioè Io che fa Schifo! :-)
<krabador> è ovvio che è seccante, ma lo è molto di puo' relazionarsi con qualcosa di malsupportato
<tullio> comunque Krab, io penso come dici te, ovvero che nella vita è bello sempre Imparare anche quasi a 60 anni!
<tullio> Non rinnego nulla e mi fa piacere imparare anche Ubuntu
<krabador> se per "eliminare la password" instendi accedere senza che il sistema te la chieda, puoi andare nella gestione dell'utente
<krabador> !ripristino | armando
<ubot-it> armando: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> armando, puoi prendere anche versione successiva alla tua, come supporto di installazione, per questa procedura
<krabador> riavvio, per me
<tullio> quindi tu dici di tenere la password della criptazione e togliere quella di avvio?
<armando> ok  grazie  scarico la 15 e  ripristino
<krabador> armando, che cpu , quanta ram, hai ?
<mike00> ciao
<tullio> Ragazzi Buona Serata a Tutti, mangio qualcosa al volo e mi vedo la Litizzetto alla Tv! Ciaooooo
<krabador> ciao tullio , buon proseguimento
<krabador> !ciao | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tullio> anche a TEEEE krab! :-)
<mike00> !ciao | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> eeeh mike00 , io c'ero già...
<mike00> ah scusa :)
<mike00> comunque non sapevo cosa facesse quel comando, l'ho provato ahaah
<krabador> allora puoi provare anche
<krabador> !caio | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<krabador> e cose utili come
<krabador> !grub | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mike00> ahahha
<armando> ho  2  G  di  Ram
<armando> il cpu  intel i945P/G
<armando> cpu  sped 2,80
<armando> 800mh
<armando> non  riesco a  capire  se  è  32  o  64  bit
<krabador> armando, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<armando> che  dovrei  fare  con  pastebin?
<Aaa7> Ho scaricato lubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo nonostante abbia fatto tutta la procedura
<Aaa7> L'ho spostato su una usb che ho impostato come boot principale
<krabador> non va spostato
<krabador> !usbwin | Aaa7
<ubot-it> Aaa7: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> va usato questo
<Aaa7> Si ho usato quello
<krabador> !md5 | Aaa7
<ubot-it> Aaa7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> verifica md5 di iso scaricata , con quello riportato nel link
<krabador> Aaa7, quanti anni ha il pc da cui cerchi di far partire lubuntu?
<Aaa7> Che significa verificare md5?
<Aaa7> Un anno
<krabador> Aaa7, elenca cpu, quantitativo di ram, scheda video, modelli precisi
<eee8> @krabador ASUS EeeBook X205TA
<krabador> cioè devo andarmi a vedere io, queste specifiche ?
<eee8> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor
<eee8> DDR3L 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 GB
<eee8> Storage
<eee8> 32GB eMMC
<eee8> ecco
<eee8> serve altro?
<krabador> complimenti per il copia/incolla :D
<eee8> grazie :)
<eee8> ho scaricato la versione 64bit
<Carlin0> non ti avevo già detto oggi lubuntu ¿
<krabador> con quel device, va ricompilato grub a 32
<eee8> si Carlin0 ho scaricato lubuntu
<eee8> 64bit
<krabador> eee8, puoi provare con lubuntu 32, tanto hai 2gb
<Carlin0> è un atom ...
<krabador> Carlin0, quel device ha problemi con l'uefi che c'hanno mess o
<eee8> ok quindi scarico il 32 bit e stessa procedura?
<krabador> eee8, devi disabilitare secure boot
<krabador> e stessa procedura
<eee8> fatto
<eee8> ooook
<eee8> grazie
<eee8> Carlin0 krabador niente non va neanche la 32bit riparte windows come se nula fosse
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-27
<bobbalob> ciao a tutti!
<marcusu> salve ,ripeto la domanda ho installato sul mio sony vaio atom z540 lubuntu 16 4 e al seguito di un aggiornamento l'audio e' sparito ho controllato volume mixer acc. ma sembra tutto regolare pero' no audio cosa fare?
<marcusu> c'e' nessuno?
<gigirock> marcusu, mandaci il risultato di lspci
<marcusu> non so cosa sia :(
<gigirock> marcusu, premi ctrl alt t , si apre un terminale ...sulla riga comandi scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit ( inserisci la password ) , poi scrivi lspci | pastebinit e incolla qui il link risultante
<marcusu> ok provo ....
<marcusu> mi chiede la passw ma non mi permette di digitarla  mmmhhh
<marcusu> ?
<Carlin0> marcusu, scrivi la pass e dai invio anche se non la vedi
<marcusu> allora ho dato il comando come richiesto e dalla finestra chiede di inserire la passw ma il cursore sembra bloccato e  non si puo' digitare alcun carattere ...sono io sfigato?!
<Carlin0> forse non capisci l'italiano marcusu
<Carlin0> rileggi cosa ti ho appena scritto
<sauro> buongiorno,
<sauro> ho installato openssh in un macchina virtuale W7 andata a buon fine. quando mi collego da remoto, trovo la macchina, ma non mi viene riconosciuta la psw impostata. come posso fare per resettare il server openssh (ricordo installato in W7 con cygwin)? grazie.
<glpiana> !chat | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sauro> ok mi sposto. grazie.
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPl4Kovk8uG
<marcusu> -@ carlin0 ricevuto il link?
<bobbalob> lspci
<bobbalob> L
<bobbalob> non i
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1L94KNyBTm ora forse va bene?
<marcusu> qualcuno ha visto il mio link?
<maurizio73> Buongiorno, ho una domanda da fare sulla mia prima istallazione di ubuntu studio, qualcuno mi può rispondere?
<glpiana> marcusu, sì, e bobbalob ti ha anche detto di correggere il comando errato che hai digitato
<glpiana> !chiedi | maurizio73
<ubot-it> maurizio73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maurizio73> è possibile istallare ubuntu studio su un hard disk diverso da dove è istallato windows?
<_Antony> Buongiorno, ho notato una cosa strana con due versioni di samba:
<_Antony> Version: 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3  (accesso alle risorse condivise da windows regolare)
<_Antony> Version: 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 (dopo l'aggiornamento, se  provo ad accedere alle risorse di windows, viene richiesto ripetutamente la password)
<_Antony> qualcuno ha riscontrato il mio stesso problema?
<glpiana> maurizio73, sì, è possibile
<glpiana> !installazione | maurizio73
<ubot-it> maurizio73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh03wqDzELf4
<marcusu> non so cosa fare ancora
<maurizio73> Ok, grazie per ora
<glpiana> marcusu, dovresti anzitutto scrivere il comando corretto, lspci, con la elle minuscola.
<marcusu> veramente l'ho fatto alla fine mi da un link che pensavo avere postato.....
<piet> salve,ho ubuntu software che non funziona,cosa posso fare?
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY9W28q5lfE questo va bene?
<gigirock> marcusu, scrivi solo lspci | pastebinit
<gigirock> piet, ctrl alt t
<gigirock> poi scrivi sudo apt update e mandaci il risultato
<marcusu> quindi il mio link?
<gigirock> marcusu, scrivi solo "lspci | pastebinit" senza virgolette e poi ci mandi il link
<piet> e' uscita una pagina lunga di dati..
<gigirock> piet, allora installa pastebinit , 6 capace ?
<piet> no,se riesci a guidarmi te ne sarei grato...
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzO9rmzG3tV
<marcusu> fatto!
<piet> ho cliccato sull'indirizzo,ok
<gigirock> marcusu, bravo adesso "aplay -L | pastebinit"
<gigirock> piet,  premi ctrl alt t , si apre un terminale ...sulla riga comandi scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit ( inserisci la password ) , poi scrivi sudo apt update | pastebinit e incolla qui il link risultante
<piet> provo..
<marcusu> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6ZXOQWPXsO
<bobbalob> @piet hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti?
<piet> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<piet> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<piet> li sto completando ora..
<bobbalob> falli e vedrai che va
<marcusu> novita?
<gigirock> marcusu, non hai copiato il link , per copiare il link seleziona con il mouse poi con il destro 'copia'
<piet> fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ma non si apre ancora
<marcusu> riprovo
<marcusu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24259921/
<marcusu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260077/
<marcusu> cosi?
<piet> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<piet> questo e' il risultato ottenuto
<gigirock> marcusu, ok io vado a mangiare.....
<gigirock> marcusu, apri alsamixer e seleziona con f4 la scheda sonora
<piet> qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni per risolvere il mio problema?
<marcusu> poi?
<piet> c'e' nessuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<piet> Viene ignorato il file "50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist" nella directory "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida
<piet> che significa questo messaggio?
<marcusu> salve ero gia' qui' stamattina per problemi di mancanza totale di audio sul mio portatile vaio x11 z540 atom 1,86gb 2gb ram e lubuntu  14 2 installato ho reinstallato pulse e riavviato il pc,poi testato su youtube ora l'audio si sente ma a tratti e accellerato  uff!
<marcusu> rettifico lubuntu 16 4 2
<marcusu> ??
<bobbalob> ??
<bobbalob> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<bobbalob> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<linux88> ciao
<linux88> come faccio a scaricare i driver video per ubuntu?
<akis24> linux88: menu → impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi  e vedi se trova qualcosa
<linux88> non mi trova nulla
<linux88> posso scaricare i driver dal sito?
<Carlin0> linux88, che scheda video hai ?
<linux88> del mio pc?
<linux88> processore Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 1007U @ 1.50GHz × 2
<Carlin0> linux88, in realtà i driver sono già installati , quelli open
<linux88> grafica Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<linux88> in windows andavo sul sito del pc e scaricavo il file
<Carlin0> linux88, ecco la intel rilascia i driver con licenza open
<linux88> in linux non so come fare,esiste un programma tipo driver genius per linux?
<Carlin0> linux88, ma qualcosa non funziona ?
<Carlin0> non si avvia la grafica ?
<linux88> tutto ok,si avvia la grafica,solo vorrei sapere se posso scaricare il driver per il mio pc piu recente.
<akis24> linux88: prova a leggere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/LinuxGraphicsInstaller
<linux88> ok,vorrei chiedere anche se il sistela linux é immune da virus o sono solo frottele che girano per il web.
<Carlin0> linux88, i driver sono già installati , ovviamente quelli adatti alla release che hai installato
<linux88> sistema.
<Carlin0> immune non esiste linux88 diciamo che essendo lo 0,5 % del mercato ce ne sono sicuramente di meno
<linux88> da poco sono passato a linux,ho usato sempre microsoft,é un pochino difficile usare dei comandi nel terminale per me,per il resto mi trovo bene.
<linux88> una versione piu leggera esiste di linux?
<akis24> !chat | linux88
<ubot-it> linux88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> linux88, più leggere ci sono xubuntu o lubuntu che è la + leggera in assoluto
<Carlin0> in effetti la tua cpu non è molto performante
<linux88> lo so
<linux88> ma il pc va bene con ubuntu
<linux88> ora istallo lubuntu per vedere la dfferenza
<Carlin0> è + leggero , cambia la parte grafica il motore è il medesimo
<linux88> come mai non viene usato nelle scuole e altri edifici un sistema come linux che é gratis?
<cristian_c> !chat | linux88
<ubot-it> linux88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<liuk> ciao, vorrei sapere qual'è la versione migliore da poter installare sul mio pc che attualmente ha windows vista home basic a 32 bit. grazie...
<akis24> liuk: quanta ram ? che processore ?
<liuk> procfessore amd athlon x2  ram... ora verifico...
<liuk> la ram è di 3 gb
<akis24> liuk: prova con xubuntu o lubuntu   ti crei un disco live e provi prima di installare cosi ti rendi conto  visto il processore eviterei ubuntu che richiede parecchie risorse
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> liuk, amd athlon x2 ce ne sono parecchi
<liuk> è un dual core ql  60 di 1,32 gb
<liuk> lo so, è un po vecchio, ma spero di poterlo utilizzare ancora, visto che windows non mi rilascia più aggiornamenti ho pensato ad ubuntu...
<Carlin0> liuk, cmq ti consiglio lubuntu
<Carlin0> visto anche che non sai bene il modello preciso di cpu
<cristian_c> liuk: e prima di installare, prova in sessione live
<liuk> ok grazie. lo trovo sul sito? e scusa prima ho scritto 1,32 gb ma è ghz. di ram ha 3 gb.
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<liuk> grazie a tutti. ciao
<Fvt> Buonasera, qualcuno dopo l'aggiornamento di samba ha riscontrato problemi di accesso a risorse condivise da windows.
<cristian_c> Fvt: su quale release di ubuntu?
<Fvt> 16.04
<Fvt> lubuntu
<cristian_c> Fvt: apei un terminale
<cristian_c> *apri
<cristian_c> Fvt: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Fvt> fatto
<cristian_c> Fvt: il comando restituisce un link
<Fvt> si
<cristian_c> da incollare qui in canale
<Fvt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24261728/
<Fvt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24261728/
<cristian_c> Fvt: beh, puoi provare su un sistema privo di ppa?
<Fvt> si verifico appena posso
<cristian_c> ok
<Fvt> grazie
<Alex2102> ciao a tutti
<Alex2102> dovrei rinominare più file contemporaneamente, c'è un programma specifico o bisogna usare il terminale. sono passato da poco a ubuntu 16.04
<Alex2102> Avete una soluzione?
<Alex2102> Grazie lo stesso, buonaserata
<Alex2102> buonasera a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alex2102> grazie mille
<cristian_c> Alex2102: il bulk rename lo fai da terminale ma ci sono modi per sfruttarlo anche da file manager
<Alex2102> uso ubuntu da pochi giorni e non sono molto pratico
<Alex2102> per questo pensavo che si poteva usare un programma specifico
<Alex2102> ho provato a selezionare tutti i file insieme ma non mi dà l'opzione rinomina
<Alex2102> in pratica dovrei rinominare con una data una quarantina di foto
<cristian_c> di solito installando thunar c'è uno strumento grafico apoosito
<f843d0> O altrimenti gprename, metamorphose...
<cristian_c> Alex2102: ma se usi linux ti conviene imparare già da subito la riga di comando
<Alex2102> sembra facile
<Alex2102> purtroppo non ho nessuno che lo usa che mi può dare una mano per imparare
<f843d0> Alex2102: siamo i migliori insegnanti di noi stessi
<f843d0> Alex2102: cercare e provare. Magari non sulle foto definitive, ma su uno use-case idempotente
<Alex2102> il problema che non so proprio cosa scrivere sul terminale, non è come imparare a usare un programma
<f843d0> Alex2102: serve molta pratica e teoria. Ci vuole molta pazienza, e devi consultare le risorse giuste
<Alex2102> sai indicarmi le risorse giuste?
<Alex2102> magari un manuale
<f843d0> !comandi | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<f843d0> !terminale | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Alex2102> grazie mille per le dritte
<f843d0> Alex2102: in generale, non hai spiegato esattamente cosa intendi fare, ad ogni modo
<f843d0> Alex2102: intendo, hai circa 40 file. Di foto. Estensione non specificata. Cosa vuoi ottenere? Rinominare automaticamente in un sol colpo i file in modo che assumano la data e l'ora dello scatto, presente nei metadata della foto?
<Alex2102> devo rinominare un gruppo di fotografie di una cartella con la data
<f843d0> Alex2102: leggi bene cosa ho scritto e soprattutto cosa ho chiesto. La tua richiesta, mi spiace, ma così formulata non è chiara.
<Alex2102> hanno tutte come nome il numero progressivo di scatto e lo voglio sostituire con la data di scatto
<Alex2102> es. dsc3657.jpg.....dsc3697.jpg le voglio rinominare con 22 Feb 2017 tutte insieme
<f843d0> Alex2102: ci siamo quasi. Ancora un sforzo. Scrivi esattamente l'esempio di due file di partenza e due file di destinazione. E cosa vorresti specificare tu a mano per questo eventuale "comando"
<Alex2102> rinominare con 22 Feb 2017 i file jpg da 3657 a 3697
<f843d0> Alex2102: non puoi assegnare lo stesso nome a 40 file
<f843d0> Nemmeno a due, se è per questo
<Alex2102> infatti con windows automaticamente metteva tra parentesi un numero progressivo che partiva da 1
<f843d0> !chi | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Alex2102> ok scusate
<f843d0> Alex2102: ma allora capisci bene che hai formulato male la richiesta. E' evidente: 21:15:27< Alex2102> rinominare con 22 Feb 2017 i file jpg da 3657 a 3697
<f843d0> Alex2102: ed è per questo che gentilmente ho chiesto: 21:14:18< f843d0> Alex2102: ci siamo quasi. Ancora un sforzo. Scrivi esattamente l'esempio di due file di partenza e due file di destinazione.
<f843d0> Alex2102: se ti va di collaborare, segui quello che viene detto e richiesto
<Alex2102> scusate ma è tutto nuovo per me e non mi sono ancora abituato
<f843d0> Alex2102: se permetti, non si è parlato di nulla di tecnico. Non è stato menzionato un solo comando. Si chiede solo di seguire con attenzione, e possibilmente rispondere alle domande.
<Alex2102> f843d0: ok
<f843d0> Alex2102: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Alex2102> f843d0: ti chiedo solo un po di pazienza
<Alex2102> f843d0: sul terminale, giusto?
<f843d0> Alex2102: ovviamente si
<Alex2102> è un programma specifico?
<f843d0> Alex2102: puoi capire cosa contiene un pacchetto tramite apt-cache show nome_pacchetto. In questo caso apt-cache show pastebinit
<Alex2102> f843d0: ok
<f843d0> Alex2102: potrai controllare dopo il significato, altrimenti facciamo Capodanno. Manda i comandi, cerca di seguire al meglio, e lascia le riflessioni, dubbi, eventualmente alla fine. E possibilmente non in canale di supporto.
<Alex2102> ok scusa
<Alex2102> fatto
<f843d0> Alex2102: sudo updatedb
<Alex2102> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> Alex2102: locate dsc3657.jpg | pastebinit
<f843d0> Alex2102: alla fine di questo comando compare un link. Copialo e incollalo qui in canale così che noi possiamo vedere l'output.
<Alex2102> f843d0: mi scrive Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<f843d0> Alex2102: allora prima non hai fornito il nome esatto di un file che vuoi rinominare. Per favore, puoi dirci il nome _esatto_ di un file che vuoi rinominare?
<Alex2102> f843d0: DSC_3088.JPG
<f843d0> Alex2102: locate DSC_3088.JPG | pastebinit
<Alex2102> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24262819/
<Alex2102> in pratica devo rinominare da DSC_3088.JPG a DSC_3162.JPG
<f843d0> Alex2102: cd "/home/alessandro/Video/TIZIANO HIP HOP/Yo Festival - Cinecittà World - 26 Marzo 2017/" && pwd | pastebinit
<Alex2102> f843d0: non mi rinomina con tutto questo, giusto?
<f843d0> Alex2102: non sta facendo niente. E non intendo fare danni. Fidati.
<Alex2102> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> Alex2102: il link, di grazia. O non vediamo l'output.
<Alex2102> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24262837/
<f843d0> Alex2102: ls DSC_3[0-1][0-9][0-9].JPG > foo.bar.sh && cat foo.bar.sh | pastebinit
<Alex2102> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24262862/
<f843d0> Alex2102: un momento che provo una cosa.
<Alex2102> f843d0: ok
<f843d0> Alex2102: ok trovato
<f843d0> Alex2102: intanto copiamo i file da un'altra parte.
<Alex2102> f843d0: ok copio direttamente la cartella
<Alex2102> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> Alex2102: cat -n foo.bar.sh | while read n f; do mv "$f" "22Feb_$n.JPG"; done
<Alex2102> f843d0: sul terminale?
<f843d0> Alex2102: non so, ti sembra un epitafio?
<Alex2102> f843d0: al posto di 22Feb metto 26Mar
<f843d0> 21:12:42< Alex2102> es. dsc3657.jpg.....dsc3697.jpg le voglio rinominare con 22 Feb 2017 tutte insieme
<f843d0> Alex2102: sono "problemi tuoi"
<Alex2102> f843d0: era solo per fare un esempio
<f843d0> Alex2102: e io anche ho fatto l'esempio
<Alex2102> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> Alex2102: dovresti aver ottenuto il risultato che volevi
<f843d0> Alex2102: apri la cartella in cui hai lanciato il comando
<Alex2102> f843d0: controllo
<Alex2102> f843d0: sei stato un grande
<f843d0> Alex2102: per la cronaca, con il Visual Block e le Macro di VIM avrei risolto in una manciata di secondi
<f843d0> Purtroppo ho dovuto cercare la soluzione one liner via bash per non richiedere all'utente di sapere operare con VIM
<Alex2102> f843d0: sono programmi specifici?
<f843d0> Alex2102: apt-cache show vim
<Alex2102> f843d0: ti ringrazio veramente
<f843d0> Alex2102: sehr gerne
<Alex2102> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-28
<akis24> Fico: che hai sull'hard-disk in questione ?
<pino90> Buongriono, ho due pc con ubuntu 16.04 con due versioni di samba installate. Rispettivamente, 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntue 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 e 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.5. Questi due pc sono collegati in rete con pc windows. Il pc con samba 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntue 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 accede alle cartelle di windows senza problem
<pino90> i. Il pc con samba 4.3.11 + dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 se tenta di accedere alle cartelle di windows richiede la password ripetutamente.
<gigirock> pino90 non ha pazienza...
<bobbalob> pino90 si fotte
<bobbalob> :D
<Guest68474> ciao, vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso installare nel mio computer. ho un HP compaq presario, processore AMD Athlon dual core da 1.90 GHz..  RAM da 3 GB e sistema operativo a 32 bit.
<Guest68474> potrei installare Xubuntu o meglio lubuntu?
<Carlin0> Guest68474, modello preciso di cpu
<Guest68474> dove posso trovare questa informazione da farti avere?
<ryuujin> Guest68474: lubuntu mi pare sia piu' leggera di xubuntu...
<Guest68474> mi hanno chiesto di far sapere il modello di CPU , può essere QL-60?
<ryuujin> boh
<ryuujin> di che anno e'?
<ryuujin> sara' un athlon x2
<ryuujin> ah si,.. bravo
<ryuujin> ql-60
<ryuujin> ma e' un portatile?
<Guest68474> esatto
<Guest68474> si è  un portatile
<ryuujin> comunque, e' un processore 64bit... io ci installerei lubuntu. Considera che puoi sempre cambiare idea anceh dopo aver installato lubuntu. da apt-get puoi installare xubuntu-desktop
<Guest68474> posso affiancarlo al sistema operativo attuale, per poi sostituirlo definitivamente con lubuntu? lo devo aprire da un disco masterizzato?
<Guest68474> nella scheda del computer mi dice che il sistema operativo è a 32 bit
<ryuujin> si, quello che c'e' installato.. ma il processore e' a 64 bit, puoi installare tranquillamente lubuntu amd64
<Guest68474> ok, grazie. xubuntu  posso installarlo ugualmente?  o meglio fare lubuntu e poi passare a xubuntu desktop...
<Guest68474> de3vo masterizzarlo su un dvd e poi lanciarlo da li?
<gigirock> Guest68474, se vuoi xubuntu scarica la live di xubuntu e installa , cmq dalla live puoi provare il desktop senza installare.....
<gigirock> Guest68474, puoi fare il DVD o anche la chiavetta usb ...
<gigirock> !usb-win | Guest68474
<ubot-it> Guest68474: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<gigirock> !rufus | Guest68474
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<gigirock> Guest68474, esiste un programma windows che si chiama rufus e che e' il + aggiornato per creare le chiavette usb
<Guest68474> ok, grazie 1000 a tutti. provo il download da mettere su dvd.  L'immagine ISO me la scarica da solo? poi per scegliere  la lingua italiano c'è l'opzione dal desktop?
<ryuujin> masterizza come ISO pero'
<ryuujin> si, c'e' la lingua italiana.. poi scarichera dei pacchetti aggiuntivi per laingua nel caso
<Guest68474> ok, grazie ancora. ora ci provo, buona giornata.
<DavideM> Buonasera a tutti... posso parlare con un esperto ?
<f843d0> !chiedi | DavideM
<ubot-it> DavideM: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DavideM> grazie, ho un problema su un hard disk, mi dice che "C5 current pending sector" è in warning, come posso risolvere questo problema ? il fsck lo puo risolvere? ho letto un po li e un po qui del badblocks, ci sono guide a riguardo, parlo di quelle ufficiali...
<desiena> sera,come faccio una volta scaricato un programma sulla scrivania a istallarlo da terminale?
<f843d0> desiena: i sistemi GNU/Linux seguono certe modalità. Di che programma si tratta, quale versione di Ubuntu deve utilizzarlo?
<Alex2102> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alex2102> grazie
<Alex2102> volevo sapere una cosa
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex2102> da quando ho installato ubuntu 16.04, ho notato che rispetto a quando avevo windows, se chiudo il portatile e non lo uso quando lo riapro, o è quasi scarico o è scarico del tutto e lo trovo spento. Possibile che mi consuma così tanto anche quando è chiuso?
<frar> Buonasera, ho installato kubuntu sul mio MacBook Air ma ho un problema con la connessione wifi. Appena mi connetto alla rete con kubuntu si blocca tutto, non navigo piu con niente, neanche con altri dispositivi. Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Alex2102: specifica le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica (o schede, se più di una)
<cristian_c> frar: versione di ubuntu
<frar> 16.10
<cristian_c> frar: come sei collegato al momento?
<frar> Sono con un altro pc e il mac disconnesso dalla rete
<Alex2102> cristian_c: HP Pavilion , core ì5, 4Gb di ram, 2 schede grafiche di cui non ricordo le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> frar: apri un terminale e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> frar: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | frar
<ubot-it> frar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Alex2102: apri un terminale
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ci provo, perchè sono nuovo
<cristian_c> Alex2102: digita: sudo apt-get install psstebinit
<frar> come vado su pastebin se non posso connettermi?
<cristian_c> frar: copi e incolli su file
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<Alex2102> cristian_c: sul terminale sono uscite tutte le caratteristiche. Ora come devo procedere
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai mandato il comando che ti è stato indicato?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: sudo apt-get install psstebinit , fatto
<cristian_c> Alex2102: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Alex2102> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> Alex2102: il comando restituisce un link
<Alex2102> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> da incollare in canale
<Alex2102> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269474/
<frar> ok, copiato
<cristian_c>  description: Unassigned class product: Illegal Vendor ID vendor: Illegal Vendor ID
<cristian_c> Alex2102: c'è una radeon sconosciuta
<Alex2102> cristian_c: mi sembra Ati Radeon 6700
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai cifrato la partizione con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> frar: incolla su psstebin
<frar> l'ho incollato
<Alex2102> cristian_c: no
<Alex2102> cristian_c: l'ho installato circa una settimana fa,
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai scelto l'opzione lvm, in fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> frar: eh, mandaci il link al paste, anche
<frar> incollato di nuovo
<Alex2102> cristian_c: mi sembra di si
<frar> ah scusami ok
<frar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269603/
<Alex2102> cristian_c: anche in accensione ci mette 1 min. e 47 sec
<cristian_c> Alex2102: vedo una capacità della batteria di 40 wh, ma c'è una sola scheda grafica
<cristian_c> Alex2102: è tanto?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Alex2102> cristian_c: veramente di schede ne monta due, una dedicata(Ati Radeon) e una, non mi viene la parola, incorporata
<Alex2102> cristian_c: forse mi converrebbe reinstallare ubuntu?
<f843d0> Integrata
<cristian_c> Alex2102: no .m'ero dimenticato la intel, scusa
<cristian_c> Alex2102: un attimo
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Alex2102: non capisco la questione del tempo d'accensione
<Alex2102> cristian_c: per quello pensavo di reinstallare tutto, perchè magari ho sbagliato qualcosa durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> Alex2102: che problemi riscontri?
<frar> ok, grazie provo con questa guida
<cristian_c> con l'accensione
<cristian_c> frar: no, spetta
<frar> Ok
<Alex2102> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Alex2102: che problemi riscontri con l'accensione?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: come ho letto nei forum la maggior parte parla di circa 50 sec., mentre il mio 1 min. e 50
<cristian_c> Alex2102: comunque, io disattiverei una delle due schede
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai provato a dare un'occhiata in Driver aggiuntivi?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: appare la schermata ubuntu , poi una schermata nera poi ubuntu di nuovo e poi si accende
<cristian_c> uhm, ma non c'è più il catalyst control center, scusa....
<cristian_c> Alex2102: secondo me, dovresti usare prime
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'graficaibrida'
<Alex2102> cristian_c: per me è arabo, non sono ferrato
<Alex2102> cristian_c: per questo volevo reinstallare tutto
<cristian_c> Alex2102: che potrebbe essere semplicemente un'operazione inutile
<f843d0> Beh, si potrebbe togliere di mezzo l'encrypting del disco
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai impostato l'ibernazione in windows?
<f843d0> Che è già un buon inizio
<Alex2102> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> frar: si blocca la connessione?
<frar> Si
<Alex2102> cristian_c: non so neanche come si cercano i driver e come si installano
<frar> Ho provato anche con ip statico ma fa uguale
<Alex2102> cristian_c: troppo tempo con windows
<cristian_c> frar: provato già a impostare ipv4?
<frar> si si
<cristian_c> Alex2102: non devi cercare i driver
<cristian_c> Alex2102: hai impostato l'opzione lvm in fase d'installazione
<Alex2102> cristian_c: mi sembra di si
<cristian_c> frar: hai verificato ora in knetwork manager?
<cristian_c> Alex2102: come mai?
<frar> Scusami ma non so cosa sia
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ho tirato a indovinare
<cristian_c> Alex2102: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<cristian_c> Alex2102: ?
<cristian_c> 'ho tirato a indovinare' <- ?
<cristian_c> frar: e come fai a sapere di aver impostato ipv4?
<frar> Da editor delle connessioni, forse intendiamo la stessa cosa
<frar> E poi se clicco sul simbolo della connessione mi da sempre l'indirizzo ip che ho messo io
<Alex2102> cristian_c: volevo dire che ho scelto LVM senza sapere cosa volesse significare
<cristian_c> frar: puoi mandare il risultato (anche parziale) del comando: ifconfig -a ?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> frar: 'che ho messo io' <- ?
<cristian_c> Alex2102: come mai?
<Alex2102> perchè era la prima volta che provavo ubuntu, lo volevo installare insieme a windows ma mi si è bloccata l'installazione e ho dovuto formattare tutto e lasciare solo ubuntu
<frar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269684/
<frar> Eccolo
<cristian_c> Alex2102: ok, ma lvm non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> frar: stai usando ipv6
<Alex2102> cristian_c: tu cosa mi consiglieresti di fare se volessi rifare tutto da capo
<frar> ah e come lo cambio?
<cristian_c> Alex2102: in effetti, potrebbe avere senso reinstallare, se lvm non ti serve
<cristian_c> Alex2102: una normale installazione. Sei in dual boot?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: no, solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> frar: dal network manager di kubuntu
<cristian_c> Alex2102: ti serve il dual boot?
<frar> Ma si disattiva in qualche modo o devo mettere l'ip statico anche qua?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: potrei ricontattarti nel momento in cui voglio reinstallare tutto e seguire i tuoi consigli. No non mi serve il dual boot
<cristian_c> frar: perché ip statico?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<frar> Non lo so ho detto una cavolata, scusami ma sono alle prime armi e non so proprio come muovermi
<frar> mi puoi guidare tu?
<cristian_c> Alex2102: scegliendo l'opzione di reinstallazione di ubuntu
<Alex2102> cristian_c: mi cancella tutto o reinstalla solo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> frar: hai scritto 'anche qua', hai impostato l'ip statico da altre parti? Comunque hai una wifi ac, possibile ru possa impostare a 2.4 o 5 ghz, a scelta
<cristian_c> Alex2102: cosa devi preservare?
<frar> no da altre parti non ho toccato l'ip
<Alex2102> cristian_c: foto, video, musica e documenti, ma ho comunque tutto salvato anche su hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> frar: non conosco così bene kubuntu, ma dall'applet: 'modifica connessioni' -> selezioni la rete -> Modifica -> Impostazioni ipv6 -> Metodo da impostare su Ignora
<cristian_c> frar: vai su Impostazioni ipv4 -> Metodo da impostare su Automatico (dhcp) e spunti Richiedere indirizzo ipv4 per completare questa connessione
<cristian_c> Salva e chiudi l'editor delle connessioni
<frar> fatto ma è uguale
<cristian_c> Alex2102: quindi io sceglierei cancella disco e reinstalla ubuntu
<cristian_c> frar: manda ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !paste | frar
<ubot-it> frar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Alex2102: una volta reinstallato (senza lvm), ti conviene gestire le due schede grafiche
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ma potrei ricontattarti per l'installazione? magari dal pc di mio figlio
<cristian_c> Alex2102: seguendo la guida a prime linkata prima
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> Alex2102: in teoria , puoi anche collegarti dalla live
<cristian_c> Alex2102: se hai dubbi, semplicemente non avvii l'installazione
<cristian_c> o comunque non la fai partire col bottone Installa
<frar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269766/
<cristian_c> e ti fermi prima
<frar> eccolo
<Alex2102> cristian_c: ok, l'importante è senza LVM
<cristian_c> sì
 * cristian_c non sa perché Alex2102 abbia scelto lvm
<Alex2102> ok, ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> Alex2102: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<Alex2102> cristian_c: dovrei scegliere la seconda?
<Alex2102> cristian_c: e abilitare l'ultima
<Alex2102> cristian_c: senza cifratura e LVM
<cristian_c> frar: quali problemi riscontri in questo istante?
<cristian_c> Alex2102: 'cancella disco e installa ubuntu', niente lvm e niente cifratura
<Alex2102> ok
<Alex2102> cristian_c: grazie mille, ora ti lascio in pace e ti saluto
<cristian_c> Alex2102: riguardo il peoblema della chiusura del coperchio, magari su windows equivaleva a ibernare il pc
<cristian_c> Alex2102: buona installazione
<cristian_c> *(re)installazione
<Alex2102> cristian_c: grazie e a presto
<cristian_c> diniente
<mauritius_ME> buonasera gente, c'è qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano per un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su virtualbox montata su windows10?
<cristian_c> mauritius_ME: qui si fa supporto solo a installazioni reali
<mauritius_ME> come non detto, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> mauritius_ME: per installazioni virtuali, consulta le risorse virtualbox
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-29
<squizzi> buongiorno, ieri un po' stanco di unity ho installato gnome come ambiente desktop, ma non piacendomi molto sono tornato a unity e ho spostato solamente la barra laterale in basso e da questa mattina il pc risulta quasi inutilizabile, se riduco ad icona una finestra mi si blocca tutto
<Carlin0> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<MoL0ToV> ciao, ho una stampante configurata su ogni pc con cups. a volte mi ritrovo la stampante ferma e guardando su cups risulta come "in pausa". Qualcuno mi spiega come fanno gli utenti normali a mettere in pausa la stampante?
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, spesso sono le procedure che mettono in pausa la stampante, cmq da ogni client e' possibile 'togliere' la pausa....
<squizzi> ho provato a riavviare unity e pc, ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema..il pc va bene, ma se per esempio ho solo chrome aperto e lo riduco a icona mi si blocca tutto...
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, se lanci una stampa di grosse dimensioni , durante la preparazione dello 'spool' la stampante va in pausa.......
<gigirock> squizzi, abbiamo pochi parametri ma da quello che hai scritto hai 'pacioccato' i de e adesso hai un bel minestrone di sistema
<squizzi> solo installando unity tweak tool e gnome? uff non posso formattare tutto
<squizzi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24273478/
<squizzi> con questo hardware che mi conviene installare?
<Carlin0> xubuntu o mate
<squizzi> grazie..unity e gnome sono troppo pesanti per il mio vero?
<Carlin0> credo di si
<squizzi> gentoo invece si basa sempre su ubuntu? molti mi hanno detto di installarlo, ma senza spiegazioni
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<muarif> ciao
<MoL0ToV> gigirock, non c'è nodo di impedire di mettere in pausa la stampante? ho dei pc con l'autologin e gli utenti non conoscono la password dell'utente
<muarif> scrivo perchè dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ho perso la connessione di rete
<muarif> no so se qualcuno può darmi una mano
<muarif> il sistema operativo è 16.10
<muarif> 64bit
<Carlin0> muarif, ma wifi o tutto
<muarif> tutto
<muarif> ho collegato il cavo ma non riconosce la rete
<muarif> l'icona sulla barra è come quando non si ha connessione
<muarif> il comando ifconfig ritorna:
<muarif> lo :flags73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>
<muarif> mtu 65536
<muarif> inet <ip>
<muarif> netmask 255.0.0.0
<Carlin0> muarif, la col cavo va da windows ?
<muarif> controllo
<gigirock> muarif, e poi togli la spunta a ipv6 per far meno confusione
<muarif> ok
<gigirock> muarif, dici che con wifi funziona , controlla i parametri del wifi tipo gateway e dns cosi' capiamo la conf
<muarif> dal comando ifconfig sembr di si
<muarif> ma non vede nessun segnale wifi
<gigirock> ah ecco
<muarif> windows è connesso
<Carlin0> cmq 90% se non va via cavo è morta la scheda di rete
<gigirock> muarif, allora ifpconfig /all dal win e vedi i parametri
<muarif> con win va, per fortuna non è la scheda di rete
<gigirock> muarif, 6 un casinista, dal terminale ubuntu sudo service network-manager restart
<muarif> perchè sono un casinista?
<bobbalob> dai ifconfig e posta quello che ti dice
<muarif> ok, in parte l'ho postato
<bobbalob> fai una foto e mettila qua
<muarif> il tempo che si riavvii
<muarif> vorrei evitare di dare l'ip
<bobbalob> di che hai paura?
<muarif> allora, @gigirock riavviando il service network manager peggio
<bobbalob> io ti ho detto cosa fare se vuoi aiuto devi mostrarci i risultati
<muarif> perchè se prima mi faceva scegliere di spuntare l'opzione 'abilita funzionalità di rete'
<bobbalob> :D
<muarif> ora non lo fa più
<muarif> bobbalob
<muarif> ifconfig
<muarif> lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> MTU 65536
<bobbalob> non far porcate mi raccomando usa pastebin
<bobbalob> copia tutto su pastebin e invia
<muarif> inet <ip> netmask 255.0.0.0
<muarif> bobbalob il pc non si connette, ovviamente sto usando un altro pc per la connessione
<gigirock> eh
<muarif> quindi...
<muarif> devo scrivere, altro che pastebin
<gigirock> muarif, lspci e vedi se vede una skeda di rete eth
<muarif> inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>
<muarif> si
<muarif> vede la scheda di rete
<muarif> ethernet controller: realtek bla bla
<gigirock> ok adesso il cavo ethernet e' collegato ? si accendono i led sul connettore ?
<muarif> si
<muarif> collegato
<gigirock> ottimo
<muarif> nessun led
<gigirock> non ci sono led o non si accendono ?
<muarif> non ci sono
<muarif> scusa
<gigirock> e quandi colleghi il cavo la figurina della connessione cambia ?
<muarif> no
<muarif> spenta
<muarif> e rimane il triangolino wifi
<gigirock> eh , lo stesso cavo in win funziona ?
<muarif> si
<gigirock> ah
<gigirock> sudo rfkill list maurif
<muarif> nulla
<muarif> è la seconda volta che un aggiornamento ufficiale mi inpalla il pc
<muarif> a questo punto ho 2 opzioni
<muarif> 1 piallo tutto
<muarif> 2 abbandono ubuntu
<muarif> dopo 10 anni
<muarif> è diventato una porcata
<gigirock> maurif mi dici il chip della scheda realtek ?
<gigirock> sia wifi che filo
<gigirock> muarif, lspci dovrebbe darti le info tipo chip RTL8189 .....
<gigirock> pero' e' strano che non va ne uno ne l'altro
<muarif> eth: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI express gigabit ethernet controller (rev 10)
<muarif> wi RTL828BE PICe
<muarif> giuro non farò più nessun aggiornamento
<muarif> troppo pericolosi
<muarif> gigirock ho scoperto cosa era il problema di connessione
<muarif> l'aggiornamento al kernel 4.8.0-44-generic
<muarif> ho riavviato con il kernel 4.8.0-41-generic ed eccomi qui a scrivere
<muarif> non sono un sistemista e non so spiegarmi cosa sia successo
<muarif> fatto sta che il nuovo kernel mi impalla la scheda di rete
<gigirock> muarif, allora nel kernel 4.8.0-44 evidentemente non ci sono i driver per la tua scheda di rete.... o chip che sia
<gigirock> muarif, nelle ultime versioni certi chip vengono dimenticati.
<gigirock> muarif, lsmod | grep r816 scrivi questo nel terminale
<gigirock> no muarif scrivi qui che tutti sono interessati al caso
<muarif> ok
<muarif> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5nGmONy0sq
<muarif> non so quali siano le policy degli aggiornamenti del kernel, mi sembra strano che nelle nuove versioni vengano lasciati fuori dei driver vecchi
<gigirock> muarif, il problema e' che quella versione di driver che hai carciato adesso e' compatibile con il kernel attuale ma non con il 4.8.0-44-generic , quindi dovresti scaricarti il sorgente del driver ed ad ogni aggio del kernel ricompilare il driver ..........
<muarif> gigirock convieni con me che uno sbattimento del genere fa fare ad ubuntu un balzo indietro di 10 anni
<gigirock> muarif, sono i problemi della compatibilita' hardware....
<muarif> c'è un modo per disinstallare il nuovo kernel e tornare al precedente?
<akis24> muarif: devi usare quello precedente all'avvio e poi disinstalli il nuovo se proprio non lo vuoi
<Carlin0> muarif, tienilo e continua ad avviare col kernel vecchio fino a quando non ne arriverà un altro
<frar> cristian_c sono sempre il ragazzo di ieri sera (che è sparito causa connessione internet). Ho trovato quale è il problema al wifi, è la distanza dal modem. Se mi metto con il pc attaccato al modem internet funziona bene invece appena mi allontano di 2 metri non funziona più niente.
<cristian_c> frar: allora cambia le impostazioni del router
<cristian_c> con le wifi ac sono cose all'ordine del giorno
<cristian_c> bcm4360, giusto?
<frar> cristian_c si esatto
<frar> cristian_c ho provato a cambiare la frequenza ma è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> cambia il canale sul router
<cristian_c> in linea con quello più appropriato per la scheda
<frar> Già fatto, li ho provati praticamente tutti
<cristian_c> frar: è un router wifi ac o n?
<frar> credo wifi, non so cosa intendi per ac o n
<cristian_c> frar: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11
<frar> cristian_c credo che sia n
<mario82> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> frar: prova a fare il downgrade a n dell'interfaccia wifi
<cristian_c> frar: previa verifica sul router
<mario82> vorrei sapere come eseguire il dvd di ubuntu
<frar> cioè?
<cristian_c> frar: leggi il manuale del tuo router
<frar> Intendi fare una specie di ripristino?
<cristian_c> mario82: nel modo classico, i codec sono installati?
<mario82> non vedo nessun file eseguibile
<cristian_c> frar: non intendo proprio niente, hai scritto 'credo', quindi dovresti prima chiarirti le idee
<cristian_c> e dopodiché eventualmente procedere
<cristian_c> mario82: beh, e cosa vedi?
<frar> Ora che ci penso ho provato con un altro router e fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> frar: sempre 'n'?
<mario82> solo cartelle
<cristian_c> mario82: con quali applicazioni hai provato a riprodurlo?
<frar> si
<cristian_c> frar: verifica quando detto, dopodiché prova
<cristian_c> frar: digita: iwconfig
<cristian_c> frar: eventualmente, manda in pasta (tutto o una parte)
<cristian_c> *paste
<cristian_c> "paste
<cristian_c> !paste
<cristian_c> !paste
<mario82> da windows 7 , 'apri cartella per visualizzarei file
<frar> mi puoi inviare il link?
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frar> trovato grazie
<frar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24275687/
<frar> eccolo
<cristian_c> mario82: e quindi perché lo domandi per ubuntu nel canale irc dediczto a ubuntu? ;)
<mario82> scusa non ho capito
<cristian_c> mario82: prendi in giro?
<mario82> veramente no
<cristian_c> 18:59] <mario82> vorrei sapere come eseguire il dvd di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mario82: allora sveglia
<mario82> dal sito di ubuntu ho scaricato 1,5 giga di roba sul mio computer , dopodiche eseguendo il file ho masterizzatil dvd
<mario82> ora come procedo ?
<cristian_c> mario82: quindi non hai installato ubuntu?
<mario82> no
<cristian_c> non stai parlando di un dvd video, a quanto vedo
<mario82> dvd dati
<cristian_c> mario82: errore mio
<cristian_c> mario82: come hai masterizzato il file .iso?
<cristian_c> !iso
<mario82> non lo so , scusa ma le mie conoscenze sono proprio terra terra
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> mario82: segui questa guida del wiki
<cristian_c> mario82: dopodiché vai nel bios e imposta la priorità di boot su dvd/cd
<cristian_c> al comparire del menù scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo / try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> mario82: fai pure un controllo preliminare sul file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | mario82
<ubot-it> mario82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mario82> cioe vuol dire che devo usare un nuovo dvd ?
<cristian_c> mario82: puoi provare a mandare in boot quello che hai
<mario82> non so cosa vuol dire
<mario82> so solo che l ' ho pagato 2 euro e ora non serve a niente
<cristian_c> mario82: ti è stato detto prima, dal bios
<cristian_c> [19:12] <cristian_c> mario82: dopodiché vai nel bios e imposta la priorità di boot su dvd/cd
<mario82> purtroppo non so come andare nel bios , scusa
<mario82> rinuncio
<mario82> anni fa avevo scaricato ubuntu su un  altro pc non ricordavo tutti sti sbattimenti
<cristian_c> mario82: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<cristian_c> e comunque il manuale del pc dovrebbe indicare come entrare nel bios
<f843d0> Certo, che proprio anni fa, partiva in automatico...
<cristian_c> mario82: allora ricordi male, che a meno che non trolli, entrare nel bios può essere uno sbsttimento al massimo per jk^
<mario82> vabe io ritorno al mondo reale ciao grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> trollallero trollallà
<disperato> buonasera, purtroppo ho l'hard disk esterno pieno ma non riesco a visualizzare i file all'interno qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> disperato: versione di ubuntu
<disperato> 16.10
<cristian_c> disperato: hai cifrato l'installazione?
<disperato> no
<cristian_c> disperato: manda una schermata di gparted
<disperato> ok
<cristian_c> disperato: dopodiché, manda il comando: df -h
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<disperato> nono calma
<disperato> sono neofita
<disperato> devi guidarmi
<disperato> x favore
<cristian_c> !enter | disperato
<cristian_c> disperato: ti conviene leggere attentamente e seguire quanto scritto finora con calma
<ubot-it> disperato: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> mi assento
<Guest93949> Avviando il pc, quando si riaccende mi salta fuori "the system is running in low-graphics mode" e non riesco a fare più niente
<Guest93949> Come devo fare?
<Guest93949> C'è qualcuno?
<f843d0> Guest93949: cosa è stato fatto
<f843d0> Guest93949: lo ha sempre fatto? Che versione di Ubuntu?
<Daniele2> improvvisamente accendendo il mio pc mi esce una finestra che dice: The system is running in low-graphics mode
<Daniele2> devo andare avanti e mi da quattro opzioni, cosa faccio?
<Alex2102> buonasera
<Daniele2> buonasera
<Alex2102> ho appena reinstallato ubuntu 16.04.2 e vorrei sapere dove reperire la lista dei programmi compatibili
<Daniele2> qualcuno disponibile?
<Daniele2> ?
<f843d0> Alex2102: tutto ciò che puoi installare dal repo ufficiale
<Alex2102> f843d0: prima di reinstallare tutto mi avevano dato il link di una pagina della guida di ubuntu con tutti i programmi compatibili ma non riesco a trovarla
<f843d0> !logs | Alex2102
<ubot-it> Alex2102: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Mr_Pan> Alex2102, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Alex2102> Mr_Pan: grazie mille, era proprio questa. A presto.
<step290> ciao a tutti... io ho installato sul mio acer aspire es1 522 ubuntu 16.10 ... tutto funziona bene... poi stamattina improvvisamente il wifi non funziona più
<step290> cosi dal nulla.... ho provato a cercare qualche soluzione in internet ma niente
<Mr_Pan> step290, per caso il wifi ha un interruttore hw  ?
<step290> cioè?
<cristian_c> step290: apri un terminale
<step290> ok fatto
<cristian_c> step290: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<step290> anche se non ho connessione internet??
<cristian_c> step290: non puoi collegarti via cavo?
<step290> si ma non funzionava neanche quello
<step290> adesso riprovo
<cristian_c> magari falle presente all'inizio, 'ste cose ;)
<cristian_c> *presenti
<step290> no non funziona neanche collegando il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> step290: in un terminale, digita
<cristian_c> step290: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> step290: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | step290
<ubot-it> step290: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<step290> inoltre si sono create sulla home un sacco di cartelle con scritto: .cahe , .compiz , .config , etc etc
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<cristian_c> step290: sbaglio o hai già fatto presente questa cosa nei giorni scorsi
<cristian_c> ripetutamente
<cristian_c> ?
<step290> no è la prima volta che ne parlo
<step290> cmq come faccio a fare pastebin qua se sul computercon ubuntu non funziona internet
<cristian_c> incolli il risultato su flle
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<step290> ma io ti sto scrivendo da un altro computer....
<cristian_c> step290: hai già verificato che non ci sia un problema di connessione?
<step290> non so con tutti gli altri computer e dispositivi funziano tutto
<cristian_c> step290: e ciò ti impedisce di digitare un comando e incollare il risultato su un file?
<f843d0> Comunque, le connessioni non vanno via da sole, e i file nascosti non spuntano da soli. Qualcosa è stato fatto. Forse un aggiornamento, forse un'installazione di qualcosa
<step290> no posso incollare ilrisultatosu un file qualsiasi ma poi come faccio a farvelo vedere?
<f843d0> step290: magari con un dispositivo rimovibile trasferisci il file, per esempio?
<step290> ah ok
<f843d0> step290: non va la rete, USB andranno?!
<cristian_c> non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza
<step290> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1z2XKojzt5 https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZWBPBM7UB
<step290> ecco il risultato
<step290> e se digito iwconfig mi dice : lo no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> step290: mancano i driver, per strani motivi
<step290> e come hanno fatto a cancellarsi da soli? non riesco proprio a capire
<cristian_c> step290: digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> step290: possibilmente, questa volta incolla il risultato al sito indicato, piuttosto che quello di tua preferenza
<step290> come faccio ad incollare il risultato nel posto giusto che non ho capito?
<step290> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJV8vgz3rS5
<step290> questo della chat nn va bene?
<cristian_c> step290: ci sono ragioni per cui viene indicato pastebin
<step290> purtroppo non so come fare :(
<cristian_c> step290: occhio a digitare bene i comandi, hai commesso un errore ;)
<cristian_c> !paste | step290
<ubot-it> step290: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> step290: poi, puoi spiegare perché hai attivato anche i repository proposed?
<step290> ho commesso un errore di digitazione del comando?
<step290> non so neanche cosa sono i repositry proposed :(
<cristian_c> step290: ricontrolla la digitazione del comando
<step290> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24276716/
<step290> cosi?
<cristian_c> !repository | step290
<ubot-it> step290: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<step290> adesso provo a rifarlo
<cristian_c> step290: hsi nuovamente digitato il comando in modo errato
<cristian_c> presta attenzionw,
<cristian_c> quando schiacci i tasti con le lettere ;)
<step290> viene sempre lo stess risultato
<step290> dove ho sbagliato... spazio fra le lettere? o lettere?
<cristian_c>  <cristian_c> step290: digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> tu hai: ls: impossibile accedere a '/ect/apt/sources.list.d/': File o directory non esistente
<step290> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24276779/
<step290> ecco adesso ho copiato incollato il comando cosi son sicuro
<cristian_c> step290:
<cristian_c> 21:46] <step290> e come hanno fatto a cancellarsi da soli? non riesco proprio a capire
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ yakkety-proposed main universe multiverse restricted
<step290> non ho capito:( mi spaice
<step290> mi sa faccio prima a formattare e reistallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> step290: se prendi a martellate il sistema, non è difficile ritrovarti nella situazione in cui stai adesso
<gigirock> dai step290 non farlo
<cristian_c> step290: se reinstalli continuando con lo stesso approccio, risolverai ben poco
<step290> sinceramente non ho fatto niente volontariamente....
<step290> ho solo lavorato... e per lavoro uso un gestionale in internet e-mail e office e basta... :(
<cristian_c> step290: i repository proposed non si attivano da soli
<gigirock> step290, li avrai messi per java
<gigirock> o per qualche pdf sminkiator
<cristian_c> serve proprio una volontà di causare danni all'os, oppure un'attitudine a cliccare compulsivamente su tutto ciò che si trova sullo schermo
<cristian_c> gigirock: non sono ppa....
<step290> si può risolvere il problema?
<gigirock> si step290 si risolve tutto
<cristian_c> step290: come spiegsto prima, dipende anche da come usi il sistema
<cristian_c> step290: intanto backup e reinstalla, dopodiché cerca di prestare attenzione a quello che fai e magari se eviti i ppa, è pure meglio
<cristian_c> così preservi l longevità dell'installazione
<cristian_c> *la
<step290> che cosa sono i ppa ?
<gigirock> dei contenitori di programmi non sempre aggiornati ed in linea con le versioni ufficiali
<cristian_c> !ppa | step290 qualcosa che dovresti cercare di evitare il più possiblle, step290
<ubot-it> step290 qualcosa che dovresti cercare di evitare il più possiblle, step290: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> gigirock: il problema è che sono proprio aggiornati
<step290> ma in che modo li posso modificare i PPA ? facendo cosa?
<gigirock> step290, dovresti rimuovere i ppa  ma prima dovresti sapere e togliere tutti i pacchetti provenienti da essi
<cristian_c> gigirock: e due, non ha ppa....
<gigirock> un lavoro improbo e di dubbio successo
<cristian_c> step290: non devi modificare un bel niente
<gigirock> step290, non so neanche quale sia il tuo problema
<cristian_c> gigirock: appunto
<step290> ok adesso reinstallo ubuntu poi devo risistemare il wifi e speriamo bene :D
<cristian_c> step290: non devi sistemare niente
<cristian_c> step290: wifi ed ethernet li hai manomessi tu, utilizzando i repo proposed
<cristian_c> se reinstalli o provi in live, dovrebbero funzionare out-of-the-box
<gigirock> step290, ma wifi e eth non andavano + dopo un aggio ?
<step290> no io ieri sera ho finito di lavorare spento il pc e andato a cas ... questa mattina l'ho riacceso e non andava più niente ne wifi o ethernet
<gigirock> step290, provato con kernel precedente ?
<gigirock> step290, ma quindi adesso 6 al lavoro ?
<gigirock> step290, ma al lavoro ti serve wifi o eth ?
<step290> no al lavoro mi serve wi fi
<step290> no no ho portato il pc a casa
<gigirock> step290, ma sullo stesso pc c'e' win ?
<step290> si esatto in dual boot
<gigirock> step290, ma perche' alle domande tecniche non rispondi ?
<step290> quale domanda tecnica mi hai fatto?
<step290> non l'ho vista forse...
<gigirock> <gigirock> step290, ma wifi e eth non andavano + dopo un aggio ?
<gigirock> <gigirock> step290, provato con kernel precedente ?
<step290> no no nessun aggiornamento
<step290> no non ho provato con kernerl precedente perchè non sapevo nemmeno dellapossibilità
<step290> *kernel
<gigirock> sai come si fa ?
<step290> no
<step290> :(
<gigirock> quando sei al menu del grub scegli opzioni avanzate per ubuntu e tu propone qualcosa tipo kernel 4.8...... tu scelgi il secondo o terzo dall'alto
<gigirock> sai cosa e' il grub ?
<step290> si
<gigirock> e allora prova
<step290> compare ad ogni avvio del pc
<step290> dove posso selezionare che so far avviare
<step290> però adesso sto reinstallando ubuntu da capo!
<gigirock> eh troppo tardi... ke versione installi ?
<step290> 16.10
<step290> dici che ho sbagliato versione?
<gigirock> ma no va bene anche quella
<step290> ah ok bene
<step290> ma una domanda voi che aiutate e fate questo splendido servizio di supporto siete tutti informatici? programmatori?
<gigirock> siamo dei software ben programmati
<step290> :D
<gigirock> cristian_c, e' un signor programmatore , pietroalbini e' un divulgatore e remix_tj e' un filosofo
<gigirock> io sono un motivatore
<step290> :D in ogni caso complimenti
<step290> e grazie sopratutto
<gigirock> step290, God Bless you
<mario82> ciao a tutti
<mario82> scusate qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi cosa devo fare dopo aver creato il dvd di ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> mario82: ti era stato spiegato ogg
<cristian_c> tra l'altro, hai dato un'occhiata al wiki di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !installazione | mario82
<ubot-it> mario82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> rega' vado a far la doccia ma prima scendo a buttare la monnezza.... se avete domande lasciare pure scritto qui.....la risposta e' nel vento
<mario82> io avrei bisogno di sapere in parole semplici cosa devo fare dopo aver creato il dvd di ubuntu
<mario82> dalle info che trovo nella guida non ci capisco granchè
<Carlin0> mario82, eppure è scritta in italiano
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-30
<whiteflag> buongiorno ragazzi. uso ubuntu 16.04 LTS e dopo aver re-installato e scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti, Rythmbox non importa i file MP3 nella libreria. Che succede'
<bobbalob> mai usato
<bobbalob> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandromedj> buongiorno. ho il sistema in palle, cioè come se avessi un virus
<alessandromedj> aiuto grazie
<bobbalob> descrivi bene
<bobbalob> cosa è successo'
<alessandromedj> allora!!.. inizialmente mi diceva problema nello scaricamento della repository
<alessandromedj> poi ha iniziato con bloccarsi a scatti le pagine, che mi fa visualizzare come se ci fosse una sbarra trasversale
<alessandromedj> a tratti funziona, ma con una lentezza indescrivibile
<alessandromedj> ho letto nel forum, ma non ho risolto nulla
<bobbalob> prima funzionava bene?
<bobbalob> di preciso cosa hai fatto che ha "impallato" il sistema?
<alessandromedj> si, credo che ci sia stato qualche ighippo con qualche aggiornamento..... credo!!!!
<bobbalob> eh
<bobbalob> prima andava / evento / ora no
<bobbalob> qual è stato l'evento o aggiornamento andato male?
<alessandromedj> stavo cercando di cambiare i colori arancioni dello sfondo delle cartelle che non mi piacciono arancioni, ed ho scaricato un qualcosa di tipo tweak tools, ecc.. ecc..
<bobbalob> disinstallalo
<alessandromedj> fatto
<bobbalob> reboot
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: apri un terminale
<alessandromedj> 2/ 3 programmi simili
<bobbalob> toglili
<alessandromedj> cos'è il reboot??
<alessandromedj> scusa
<alessandromedj> ok
<bobbalob> togli quello che hai installato, da terminale digita reboot e poi guarda come è
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alessandromedj> ok
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: fatto questo, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il comando restituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<alessandromedj> mi dice che pastebin non è installato, lo installo??
<bobbalob> se dai il comando apt --help vedrai tutte le opzioni del tool apt e i comandi per aggiornare pacchetti o rimuoverli
<cristian_c> [12:19] <cristian_c> alessandromedj: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> delle 12:19, forse te lo sei perso
<bobbalob> Questo APT ha i poteri della Super Mucca
<alessandromedj> ho scaricato cleaner ed ho fatto una specie di pulizia ieri
<cristian_c> .....
<bobbalob> fai come ti dice cristian_c
<alessandromedj> si, scusate la lentezza, ma il sistema è davvero impallato
<alessandromedj> ok, pastebin installato
<cristian_c> manda pure l'altro comando
<alessandromedj> adesso?
<cristian_c> delle 12:20
<alessandromedj> non visualizzo gli orari che mi arrivano i vostri messaggi
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: scorri pure i messaggi all'indietro
<cristian_c> a te indirizzati
<alessandromedj> Devo digitare questo??  sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: sì, e incolla in canale il link risultante dal comando
<alessandromedj> cioè qui!??
<cristian_c> il *link risulante*
<bobbalob> no sul terminale
<bobbalob> il link lo copi qua
<alessandromedj> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK1vZAvWXU4
<alessandromedj> non vedo quello che ho mandato
<Uzzi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) dove posso andare a vedere un log esaustivo del perchè restituisce l'errore?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: c'è un link in fondo
<alessandromedj> vedo
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: hai aggiunto anche un | finale per errore
<alessandromedj> grazie Cristian
<alessandromedj> cioè
<alessandromedj> ok
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Uzzi, che ubuntu è ?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: digita il comando nel terminale e incolla qui il link risultante
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ma sopratutto, in seguito a cosa?
<Uzzi> son su una debian modificata e sto cercando di rimuovere con --purge un pacchetto
<cristian_c> !chat | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<Uzzi> ooook
<alessandromedj> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr4gl2Jnkhv
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: perché hai mandato un link con all'interno un altro link?
<cristian_c> #scatolecinesi
<alessandromedj> non capisco perdonami
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: il comando restituisce un link, incolla in canale l'url
<cristian_c> non l'url di una pagina con all'interno un ulteriore url
<alessandromedj> tu mi hai detto di digitare: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<alessandromedj> ok
<bobbalob> #l'urldimunch
<alessandromedj> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxXgkgxQXFV
<alessandromedj> l'ho inviato, lo leggi?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: non stai inviando il link restituito dal comando
<alessandromedj> digitando quella riga che mi hai dato mi daun indirizzo url
<cristian_c> che non è quello incollato quu
<cristian_c> non mi risulta che il comando restituisca link a thepasteb.in
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandromedj> l'ho rifatto, e mi da sempre un'altro indirizzo url
<cristian_c> il link restituito ha questo dominio
<cristian_c> inizia sempre con paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> non con thepasteb.in
<alessandromedj> se lo incollo su http://paste.ubuntu.com/  cosa succede?, andrebbe bene?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: mi dispiace, ma se non riesci a incollare qui un link non ci sono le condizioni minime per fornirti supporto
<alessandromedj> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhV7APyQLzsN
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<alessandromedj> nooooooooooo
<alessandromedj> ti prego non abbandonarmi
<cristian_c> !chat | alessandromedj qui si fa supporto, non scherzi
<ubot-it> alessandromedj qui si fa supporto, non scherzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> non si pssono occupare eccessivi quantitativi di linee aspettando un link che non arriverà mai
<alessandromedj> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0K7VQYABtv
<alessandromedj> ma a me li da inviati i link
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: per favore, non mandare più i vecchi link in canale
<cristian_c> non ha più sensp
<cristian_c> *senso
<alessandromedj> infatti se ci clicco mi da il listato
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: e perché non mandi qui il link direttsmente a paste.ubuntu.com eccc...?
<cristian_c> nessun link cliccabile, altrimenti non te lo dicevo
<cristian_c> non ci sono link cliccabili in quella pagina
<alessandromedj> scusami Cristian
<alessandromedj> tu mi hai detto di
<alessandromedj> scrivere su terminale quella riga
<alessandromedj> ok??
<cristian_c> dgitare un comando nel terminale, il comando restituisce un lin, e avresti dovuto diversi minuti fa incollare qui il link a paste.ubuntu.eccc.. restituito dal comando qui in canale
<alessandromedj> che è questa:  (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> invece che prendere inziative
<cristian_c> che c'entra thepasteb col comando?
<alessandromedj> me lo da in automatico
<alessandromedj> non lo metto io
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: il comando non da niente del genere
<alessandromedj> se digito la riga che mi hai detto mi porta su thepasteb
<cristian_c> e va digitato nel terminale, non nella chat
<alessandromedj> certo
<alessandromedj> l'ho capito
<alessandromedj> ma poi quando faccio incolla qui, mi da questo
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: e dove digiti la riga?
<cristian_c> (non il comando, la riga...)
<alessandromedj> su terminale: alessandro@alessandroTRavelmate  ecc..ec..
<cristian_c> il link va incollato in cananle, non nel terminale
<cristian_c> *canale
<alessandromedj> quindi qui?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> (come ripetuto più e più volte)
<cristian_c> siamo quasi a mezz'ora solo di questo...
<alessandromedj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24280541/
<alessandromedj> è questo?
<cristian_c> bene
<alessandromedj> chiedo venia
<alessandromedj> adesso?
<cristian_c> 22 ppa
<cristian_c> più questa cosa strana
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner
<cristian_c> no, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu CODENAME main deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu CODENAME main
<cristian_c> errore mio
<cristian_c> probabilmente hai incolllato queste righe direttamente nel file
<cristian_c> più i 22 repository esterni che hai aggiunto alla 16.04
<cristian_c> !ppa | alessandromedj
<ubot-it> alessandromedj: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: hai preso il sistema operativo a martellate
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: ti conviene fare un ripristino di sistema, previo backup
<alessandromedj> sono punibile di reato??! :-)
<cristian_c> ed evitare l'utilizzo di repository esterni per lungo tempo
<alessandromedj> quindi in poche parole?
<alessandromedj> devo resettarlo?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: no no, puoi restare così, ma qui non si fa supporto a sistemi trattati in questo modo
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: usi la funzione di ripristino presente sulla live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma è consigliato un backup
<alessandromedj> come elimino le repository di terze parti?
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: sono troppi
<cristian_c> alessandromedj: pupi provare con ppa-purge, ma sono troppi
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | alessandromedj
<ubot-it> alessandromedj: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> tra l'altro hai i repository partner raddoppiati
<cristian_c> nel sources.lizt e anche su ppa
<cristian_c> *list
<deborah2017> era un acer con amd e1 ma con 4 giga di ram e 512 di ram di scheda video
<cristian_c> deborah2017: scheda grafica amd/ati?
<cristian_c> deborah2017: dvd o usb?
<deborah2017> ma abbiamo provato a installare il sistema ma il sistema gira ma i driver per wifi no gira e neanche bluethoot e touchpad
<deborah2017> dvd
<cristian_c> deborah2017: e1 è processore scarso, forse ubuntu è un po' pesante
<cristian_c> deborah2017: hai ethernet sul portatile?
<deborah2017> si con quella sto collegato ma pero il sistema e aggiornato ma no gira
<cristian_c> deborah2017: l'hai già installato quindi?
<cristian_c> o solo provato in live?
<cristian_c> deborah2017: puoi collegarti qui in chat da ubuntu?
<deborah2017> sono gia collegato ma dal terminale dice che e tutto spento
<cristian_c> deborah2017: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<deborah2017> abbiamo provato tutti i ti[pi
<cristian_c> deborah2017: poi, digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> (do per scontato che sei collegato tramite ethernet)
<cristian_c> deborah2017: il secondo comando restituirà un link. da incollare qui in canale
<cristian_c> deborah2017: successivamente, digita anche: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> deborah2017: per il touchpad, hai fatto caso che magari di averlo bloccato tramite combinazione di tasti?
<cristian_c> fn+fX
<kill90> buona sera, domanda veloce ma per stallare un pacchetto "nome_pacchetto.tar.gz" basta andare dal terminale e andare nel percorso del pacchetto e digitare il comando "dpkg nome_pacchetto.tar,gz"?
<Carlin0> kill90, un tar.gz non è un pacchetto ma un archivio
<kill90> Carlin0: si ma se lo scompatto mi da dei file .rpm, che faccio?
<Carlin0> i file rpm sono per redhat o opensuse ubuntu usa i file deb
<Carlin0> !chat | kill90
<ubot-it> kill90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kill90> okok
<frapox> ciao
<bruno61> banshee non funziona con ubuntu 16
<bobbalob> non usarlo
<bruno61> lo sempre usato con le altre versioni di ubuntu cosa mi consigli pari a banshee
<Nedraz> Salve
<Nedraz> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jacopo> salve, ho recentemente installato ubuntu 12.10 su un vecchio PC dove gira alla prefezione; avendolo già testato dallo stesso modello di computer di un mio amico ho visto che posso comodamente installare ubuntu 16.04 ed ora non riesco a aggiornarlo
<f843d0> Jacopo: cosa non riesci ad aggiornare?
<Jacopo> function link() {
<Jacopo>     [native code]
<Jacopo> }
<Jacopo> ubuntu
<f843d0> Jacopo: si, ma quale. E quali sarebbero i problemi / errori.
<Jacopo> Dal Software Update continua ad apparire "Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection
<Jacopo> }
<f843d0> Jacopo: eh, della 12.10 immagino.
<f843d0> !release | Jacopo
<ubot-it> Jacopo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Jacopo> esatto
<f843d0> Jacopo: è fuori supporto. Da anni.
<Jacopo> siccome è un netbook ho scaricato il file iso di una delle versioni successive e creato una LiveUSB ma una volte che imposto il BOOT sul DDeviceRemovibile non parte nulla
<Jacopo> Non riesco a capire se esiste un modo per uscirne o sarò costretto a tenermi l'attuale versione
<f843d0> Jacopo: come hai realizzato l'USB
<Jacopo> Ho installato il file iso sul mio Mac e creato l'USB (32gb) con UNetbootin
<f843d0> Jacopo: sarà quello il problema
<Jacopo> ovvero?
<deborah2017> mi sono venduto il pc a 200 euri dopo averlo pagato 300
<deborah2017> la prossima volta prendo un intel
<deborah2017> pare che ubuntu ancora per acer aspire e1
<deborah2017> no ce supporto
<ryuujin> Upload: 130.15 Mbit/s
<ryuujin> mi si è ingrippato il terminale e ho pastato su ubnut-itchat penso... se uqlacuno puo' debannarmi mi fa un piacere
<ryuujin> grazie
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, e' solo un kick
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: si, notato. pensavo di aver settato l'auto rejoin su irssi
<ryuujin> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-31
<gigirock> !info tmate
<gigirock> avete mai avuto esperienze con tmate ?
<gigirock> ma 'buca' i reouter firewall etc ?
<gigirock> *router
<alex91> ciao no riesco a installare  un programma
<alex91> clicco  su installa ma non succede  nulla
<bobbalob> che programma è?
<gigirock> bobbalob, tmate permette di condividere un terminale.... per esempio possiamo condividere un  terminale con un editor e scrivere il codice di un programma a 4 mani
<gigirock> bobbalob, ma meramente sarebbe ok per vedere cosa fanno gli utenti quando hanno qualche problema, ( si puo' impostare anche view only )
<gigirock> bobbalob, a livello di 'privacy' e sicurezza il discorso e' un po delicato
<gigirock> bobbalob, 6 su una ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbalob> gigirock: io non ho problemi :D
<gigirock> vieni in chat bobbalob
<sandokan> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con thunderbird, quando inoltro mail con allegati crasha e si chiude. succede solo da uno dei 5 account che ho . Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie
<gigirock> sandokan, ma negli altri 4 non succede niente ?
<gigirock> che allegati ?
<gigirock> sandokan, di solito succede perche' non hai il permesso di inviare 'certi' allegati tipo exe zip bat cmd html
<sandokan> gigirock ciao, parlo di normali allegati pdf o word
<sandokan> gigirock negli altri 4 account inoltro normalmente, secondo te potrebbe essere che gli indici di TB siano corrotti?
<gigirock> sandokan, per esempio word possono contenere macro e vengono banditi dagli antivirus
<gigirock> sandokan, prova a zippare quegli allegati
<sandokan> gigirock, lo fa anche con jpg ...word con macro non ne uso
<sandokan> gigirock lo fa anche con cartelle zippate
<gigirock> sandokan, ma l'account in questione dove e' fisicamente , tipo google etc
<sandokan> gigirock google
<gigirock> sandokan, ok ma tutto cio' accade quando crei una nuova email o quando la inoltri ?
<sandokan> gigirock solo quando la inoltro
<sandokan> gigirock ho anche provato a farlo partire da terminale in modalità sicura ma non cambia nulla
<gigirock> sandokan, invece se crei da zero la email funziona ?
<Carlin0> sandokan, potrebbe essere un blocco degli isp stessi
<sandokan> gigirock se creo da zero la mail si..
<gigirock> ok sandokan per regola non puoi inoltrare allegati........ di solito sono regole del server di posta........
<sandokan> gigirock li ho sempre mandati, è da qualche giorno che fa così...
<gigirock> eh sandokan i tempi cambiano
<Alex2102> ciao a tutti
<Alex2102> quando collegavo il mio microsoft lumia 535 a windows per passare video da pc a telefono mi chiedeva di convertire il file prima di copiarlo, inadesso con ubuntu 16.04 mi copia il file senza convertirlo e non mi si vede bene oppure mi dice che è impossibile trasferire il file.
<Alex2102> da cosa può dipendere. Magari qualche aggiornamento da fare per il riconoscimento del telefono?
<ryuujin> strano che non ti si veda bene
<ryuujin> hai installatto tutti i codec? hai provato ad aprirlo con vlc?
<ryuujin> Alex2102:
<Alex2102> ryuujin: mi si vede a rallentatore mentre l'audio ve bene, invece con il samsung A5 di mia moglie si vede bene ma non si sente
<Alex2102> ryuujin: passando il video dal pc di mio figlio con windows al mio telefono mi ha scritto convertire e poi trasferire  e si vede e si sente perfetto
<Alex2102> ryuujin: pensavo dipendesse da qualche driver da scaricare per il riconoscimento del telefono su ubuntu
<Alex2102> ryuujin: sul pc si vede e si sente perfettamente
<problem> Buonasera a tutti
<problem> ho un problema
<problem> nel momento in cui ho acceso il pc, mi sono ritrovato il seguente messaggio
<problem> errore: tentativo di leggere o scrivere al di fuori del disco "hd0"
<problem> errore: è necessario caricare il kernel prima
<problem> ho cercato su google qualche risposta ma ho capito ben poco
<problem> qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Alex2102> Grazie lo stesso, devo andare. Buonasera.
<Marco1988> Buonasera, ho un LG X110 (netbook da 10") con 1 gb di RAM, processore Intel Atom CPU N270 2x1,60 GHz, di tipo 32-bit. Ho installato da poco Ubuntu 16.04 LTS e vari software che mi servivano per motivi personali; solo che adesso vorrei installare Google Foto e iTunes, ma non sono riuscito a trovare alcuna guida al riguardo. Potreste darmi qualche in
<Marco1988> dicazione? Grazie
<manu2808> salve non riesco ad installare ubuntu 14.4.2 lts per problemi nouveau
<cristian_c> manu2808: che problemi?
<manu2808> unknow chipset (136000a1)
<cristian_c> manu2808: da dove hai recuperato questo messaggio?
<manu2808> all' avvio dell' installazione
<cristian_c> manu2808: quindi sul desktop ci arrivi?
<manu2808> come avviene il boot dal supporto di installazione
<manu2808> non riesco neanche ad installarlo
<cristian_c> manu2808: ma hai testato in sessione di prova?
<manu2808> stesso errore
<cristian_c> manu2808: ma di quale pc parliamo e quale scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> ma sopratuttp, dove appare il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> *o
<manu2808> secondo alcune mie ricerche è un errore nvia ma non so come risolverlo
<manu2808> subito all avvio del supporto di istallazione
<manu2808> *installazione
<tragedia> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | tragedia
<ubot-it> tragedia: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<tragedia> ha ok pensavo che non ci fosse nessuno scusate
<tragedia> buona sera
<tragedia> oggi ho aggeso il computer e mi è apparsa l'icona del floppy
<cristian_c> 'aggeso'?
<tragedia> che fino a ieri non vevo
<tragedia> acceso scua
<tragedia> premetto che io il floppy non lo ho
<cristian_c> tragedia: versione di ubuntu, modello preciso cpu, quantità di ram e scheda grafica
<tragedia> volevo sapere come toglere
<tragedia> versione 14.04
<tragedia> cpu non la so e ram 2 giga scheda grafica è qulla integrata
<tragedia> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800 @ 3.20GHz × 2
<cristian_c> tragedia: ma è tuo il pc?
<tragedia> Intel® G41 x86/MMX/SSE2
<tragedia> si
<cristian_c> tragedia: apri un terminale
<tragedia> fatto
<cristian_c> tragedia: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tragedia> fatto
<tragedia> ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> tragedia: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link
<cristian_c> link da incollare in canale
<tragedia> scusa ma da incollare dove?
<cristian_c> tragedia: il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link, da incollare qui
<tragedia> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr4gyOxAjUv
<tragedia> ora
<cristian_c> tragedia: come mai hai mandato un link con all'interno un altro link?
<tragedia> che ne so io ho copiato e incollato il link che mi ha dato il terminale
<tragedia> te lo devo ricopiare ancora?
<cristian_c> tragedia: no, il terminale non restituisce alcun link the èasteb.in
<cristian_c> tragedia: incolla qui il link originale
<tragedia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290293/
<cristian_c> ecco
<tragedia> non so perchè prima mi ha scritto quello
<tragedia> ma a cosa serve quel link?
<cristian_c> tragedia: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> tragedia: quale link?
<tragedia> quello che mi ha mandato il terminale
<Carlin0> tragedia, a vedere l'output del tuo terminale
<tragedia> ho copiato la riga che mi hai scritto mi ha rimandato lo stesso indirizzo di prima
<cristian_c> tragedia: sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> tragedia: incolla pure il link
<tragedia> no scusa è diverso
<tragedia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290342/
<tragedia> io volevo soltanto sapere come cncellare il dispositivo floppy
<cristian_c> otto-kesselgulasch-gimp-trusty.list otto-kesselgulasch-gimp-trusty.list.save tualatrix-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> beh....
<tragedia> nella home del computer
<Carlin0> tragedia, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<tragedia> ma cosa hai scritto cristian
<Mr_Pan> tragedia, digita nella console da cat in poi ...
<cristian_c> tragedia: sono i repository esterni che hai aggiunto
<tragedia> si ma non mi avete ancora spiegato come faccio a cancellare l'icona del floppy che non ho nella voce disositivi della home
<Carlin0> tragedia, stiamo aspettando l'output dell'ultimo comando che ti è stato chiesto
<cristian_c> tragedia: come è stato suggerito, digita: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinut
<cristian_c> tragedia: come è stato suggerito, digita: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<tragedia> lo fatto devo copiare ancora l'indirizzo
<tragedia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290364/
<cristian_c> tragedia: e quando è comparso il floppy?
<cristian_c> tragedia: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<tragedia> questa sera quando ho acceso il computer
<cristian_c> è la risposta a entrambe le domande?
<tragedia> non mi ricordo quando ho installato ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> tragedia, sei sicuro che sia icona del flpoppy ?
<tragedia> questa versione appena è uscita
<tragedia> si
<tragedia> c'è il discetto
<tragedia> poi quando vado su dischi c'è anche la voce floppy
<Carlin0> tragedia, è un pc nuovo ?
<tragedia> no è vecchio
<Mr_Pan> forse attivato nel bios ...
<Carlin0> eh allora si vede che la scheda madre prevede un attacco per il floppy
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, esatto
<cristian_c> tragedia: 14.04 è uscita tre anni fa
<tragedia> e allora è da tre anni che lo installata questa versione
<tragedia> ma prima non c'era
<cristian_c> tragedia: mi sembri un utente alle prime armi....
<cristian_c> (dopo tee anni)
<cristian_c> *tre
<tragedia> lo so pensa che ho cominciato a usare ubuntu dalla versione 8
<cristian_c> questo aggrava decisamente la situazione
<tragedia> quindi pensate da quanti anni che uso solo ubuntu
<tragedia> perchè non sono mica un prgrammatore
<cristian_c> tragedia: e infatti la peogeammazione non c'entra niente con l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *programmazione
<cristian_c> cosa che in nove anni di utilizzo ti sarai chiaramente accorto ;)
<tragedia> e sono sempre riuscito a fare quello che mi serviva
<cristian_c> e che ti permettono di verificare agevolmente quanto ipotizzato da Mr_Pan e Carlin0
<cristian_c> tragedia: ma. domanda delle domande: come mai il ppa di gimp?
<tragedia> si ma non divaghiamo torniamo al problema come faccio a toglere l'icona del floppy nella home
<cristian_c> tragedia:
<tragedia> il che
<cristian_c> 23:51] <cristian_c> e che ti permettono di verificare agevolmente quanto ipotizzato da Mr_Pan e Carlin0  <- presta attenzione ;)
<tragedia> verificare cosa
<tragedia> ma cosa vuol dire che i ppa e di gimp
<tragedia> il
<cristian_c> tragedia: rileggi pure le righe precedenti, in caso ti sia sfuggito
<tragedia> ma cosa scusa che la scheda madre prevede un attacco per il floppy
<tragedia> ma prima no c'era
<Mr_Pan> tragedia, se vuoi controlla il bios
<Mr_Pan> ma alla fine che dastidio ti da ?!!?!?
<Mr_Pan> *fastidio
<tragedia> nessuno ma non capisco come mai sia comparsa misteriosamente
<Carlin0> tragedia, è un portatile ?
<tragedia> voi dite che se vado nel bios posso toglerla?
<tragedia> no un fisso
<cristian_c> tragedia: verifica nel bios, se è ciò che ti interessa
<Carlin0> tragedia, per caso ti si è scaricata la pila tampone della scheda madre ?
<tragedia> no
<Carlin0> tragedia, allora hai pacioccato tu col bios
<tragedia> no
<tragedia> oggi si è acceso ma è rimasta la schermata della scheda madre e non si avviava e c'era scritto premi F2 to start io ho premuto F" ed è partito
<tragedia> F2
<cristian_c> tragedia: di quale anno è il pc?
<Mr_Pan> si sono resettate le impostazioni del bios ...
<tragedia> non me lo ricordo avrà 8/9 anni
<Mr_Pan> [00:03:19] <Carlin0> tragedia, per caso ti si è scaricata la pila tampone della scheda madre ?
<Mr_Pan> [00:03:28] <tragedia> no  <<<< qualcosa non torna...
<Carlin0> a me pare di si ma se lui dice di no .... convinto lui ...
<cristian_c> tragedia: finché non verifichi quanto detto, stiamo a girarci i pollici
<tragedia> sono già entrato nel bios ma non ho notato nulla
<tragedia> prima di entrare in chat
<Mr_Pan> ok .. allora io non so come aiutarti oltre
<tragedia> poi non saprei neanche cosa cercare
<tragedia> e comunque se la batteria è scarica anche l'ora sarà sbagliata ho sbaglio?
<cristian_c> tragedia: prova a reimpostare la configurzione di default del bios
<Carlin0> tragedia, ubuntu prende l'ora dalla rete
<cristian_c> il problema della scheda madre di oggi è qualcosa di indicativo e poco prometttente
<Carlin0> ntp : network time protocol
<tragedia> ok ora provo ma dove vado per mettere le configurazioni di   default del bios
<cristian_c> tragedia: leggi il manuale del tuo pc
<tragedia> e chi c'è lo ha
<tragedia> cosa vuol dire che il problema della scheda madre di oggi è qualcosa di indicativo e poco prometttente
<cristian_c> tragedia: non è un problema che ci riguarda
<tragedia> io volevo solo sapere come togliere questa icona
<cristian_c> tragedia: ti sono state date potenziali risposte
<cristian_c> tragedia: hai altre domande su ubuntu?
<tragedia> no grazie proverò ad trovare la soluzione buona notte
<cristian_c> tragedia: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<tragedia> grazie
<tragedia> ciao ciao
<tragedia> ciao sono sempre io quello del floppy sono riuscito a toglerlo
<Mr_Pan> tragedia, che hai fatto  ?
<tragedia> sono andato su dischi
<tragedia> ho scelto unità floppy
<tragedia> ulteriori opzioni
<tragedia> modifica opzioni di montaggio
<tragedia> ho tolto opzioni di montaggio automatico
<tragedia> e tolto la spunta mostrare nell intrfaccia grafica
<tragedia> e non c'è piu
<Carlin0> ma se non cambi la batteria tornerà presto
<tragedia> ma scusa come fai a sapere che è la batteria?
<Carlin0> pc di 8 anni , impostazioni perse
<Carlin0> tutto dice quello
<tragedia> cioè
<tragedia> dici che se metto la batteria non torna piu
<tragedia> ma l'ora del bios è giusta
<tragedia> la cambierò e ti saprò dire ora vado a dormire domani mi tocca di andare a lavorare che paleeeeeeeeee
<tragedia> buna notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-01
<ALEXANDER3498> BUONGIORNO A TUTTI
<Carlin0> !caps
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ALEXANDER3498> a scusate
<ALEXANDER3498> non lo sapevo...Perdonatemi
<ALEXANDER3498> provo a scaricare il programma, ma non riesco...conoscete un altra modalità oltre alla classica?
<Carlin0> torrent
<Carlin0> cmq non si tratta di un programma ma di un sistema operativo
<ALEXANDER3498> si lo so
<ALEXANDER3498> quindi con il torrent dovrei riuscire
<Carlin0> ALEXANDER3498, dovresti riuscire anche normalmente eh
<ALEXANDER3498> purtroppo scarica un file non riconosciuto
<akis24> ALEXANDER3498: e da dove scarichi ?
<ALEXANDER3498> con fire fox
<ALEXANDER3498> alcuni dicono con Google Crome...solo che l'ultima volta mi ha infettato il computer
<akis24> ALEXANDER3498: ci dice cosa devi scaricare con esattezza ?
<ALEXANDER3498> il sistema operativo Ubuntu
<akis24> ALEXANDER3498: scaricati la versione che preferisci da qui  :  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ryuujin> sera
<ryuujin> goipnbpj
<Gianlu01> Salve ieri ho installato ubuntubin dual boot con win10. Ma nel grub non mi appare l'opzione win 10. Come risolvo. È la prima volta che succede
<step290> ciao a tutti io ho installato ubuntu 16.10 sul mio laptop acer aspire es1 522 89fv come unico sistema operativo, e va tutto a meraviglia a parte il touchpad del laptop! c'è qualche maniera per farlo funzionare
<Meg> Sera, posso avere un piccolo aiutino?
<megush97> C'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-02
<RobyLery> Vorrei se c'è qualcuno già sceglio, come devo fare per: ho dato il comando control +alt+F1 per provare ad entrare nel terminale a schermo intero, ma come si fa per rientrare nel programma?
<BradipoPigro> Buongiorno a tutti. Sto provando a montare un disco hfs+ in scrittura, ma me lo vede come read only. Non sono esperto, ho provato solo # mount -t hfsplus -o rw
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: versione di ubuntu
<BradipoPigro> 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> quanti dischi sono presenti nel pc?
<BradipoPigro> solo l'interno e questo esterno che non va come vorrei
<cristian_c> è esterno, quindi, su usb?
<BradipoPigro> sì
<cristian_c> c'è solo quella partizione?
<BradipoPigro> l'esterno ne ha una sola, sì
<cristian_c> devi passare dei dati da ubuntu all'hard disk?
<BradipoPigro> sì, è il mio disco di backup, ha già dei documenti, ora sono passato a linux e vorrei aggiornarlo
<cristian_c> perché hfs+?
<BradipoPigro> con mount mi restituisce questo: type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,umask=0,uid=0,gid=o,nls=utf8)
<BradipoPigro> La prima volta l'ho formattato su Mac
<BradipoPigro> E non so perché ma non ho scelto ntfs o FAT. stupidata mia
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils hfsprogs
<cristian_c> vedi cosa restituisce
<BradipoPigro> Faccio subito, grazie
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> BradipoPigro, ci sei ancora ? devi copiare ed incollare il risultato del comando sopra nella pagina paste e incollare qui il relativo link ...
<BradipoPigro> non ero ancora registrato
<Mr_Pan> non serve
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: pastebin non richiede nessuna registrazione
<BradipoPigro> ah ok ci sono, scusate
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298719/
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: dai pure ok
<BradipoPigro> fatto, sta procedendo
<BradipoPigro> finito
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: smonta e rimonta
<BradipoPigro> ok
<BradipoPigro> sempre ro
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: poi, digita: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<BradipoPigro> ok
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: e: cat /proc/mounts | pastebinit
<BradipoPigro> fatto
<cristian_c> mands
<cristian_c> manda gli url restituiti
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298736/
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298740/
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298740/
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298740/
<BradipoPigro> scusate mi è partito multiplo
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: smontala e poi digita: mkdir /media/maury/mac
<cristian_c> (smonta la partizione, intendo)
<BradipoPigro> sì. Avevo già creato una directory apposta per provare a montarci il disco. Fatto, comunque
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: digita: sudo mount -o force /dev/sdb2 /media/maury/mac
<cristian_c> !paste | BradipoPigro
<ubot-it> BradipoPigro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BradipoPigro> fatto
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: e: cat /proc/mounts | pastebinit
<BradipoPigro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24298767/
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ora è montata in scrittura
<BradipoPigro> se leggo bene sembra a posto
<BradipoPigro> provo subito
<cristian_c> non chiudere il terminale
<BradipoPigro> mount me lo dà come rw, ma non mi fa copiare i file dentro
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: prova la copia da terminale
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: esempio:
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: cp -r /home/maury/cartella_da_copiare /media/maury/mac/cartella_di_destinazione_esistente
<BradipoPigro> ok grazie, provo subito
<cristian_c> ad esempio anche /media/maury/mac o una sottocartella della partizione, dentro 'mac'
<BradipoPigro> gli spazi nel nome della cartella vanno con underscore? O come li indico?
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ci sono due metodi
<cristian_c> esempio 1: percorso: /mia cartella/mia sotto cartella
<cristian_c> diventa:
<cristian_c>  /mia\ cartella/ mia\ sotto\ cartella
<cristian_c> oppure:
<cristian_c> diventa: /'mia cartella'/'mia sotto cartella'
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c>  /mia\ cartella/mia\ sotto\ cartella
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<BradipoPigro> ok
<BradipoPigro> grazie
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: sta andando?
<BradipoPigro> no, permesso negato
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: premetti pure sudo a cp bla bla bla
<BradipoPigro> fatto, ma dice che non può creare la directory
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ......
<cristian_c> 12:42] <cristian_c> BradipoPigro: cp -r /home/maury/cartella_da_copiare /media/maury/mac/cartella_di_destinazione_esistente
<cristian_c> dev'essere una cartella di destinazione già esistente
<BradipoPigro> eh ma appunto, lo è
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: sicuro di aver digitato bene i percorsi?
<BradipoPigro> abbastanza
<BradipoPigro> ora ricontrollo
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: hai un modo spicciolo per verificarlo
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ls /media/maury/mac/ecc....
<cristian_c> vedi cosa risponde
<BradipoPigro> ok riuscito, ho provato con una cartella senza spazi nel nome
<cristian_c> e quindi avevi sbagliato a digitare il percorso
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ora, digita: sync
<cristian_c> doveebbe sincronizzare i dati
<BradipoPigro> :D temo di sì
<BradipoPigro> fatto
<cristian_c> poi, puoi smontare la partizione
<BradipoPigro> ok tutto fatto e ti ringrazio molto. Non capisco perché pur vedendolo rw non mi faccia copiare se non da terminale.
<cristian_c> non ho idea
<BradipoPigro> Come creo una cartella dentro l'hdd esterno?
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: mettila così, hai fatto pratica con montaggi di partizione e copia di dati da/verso, da terminale
<BradipoPigro> Ho provato a rimontare il disco, lo vede di nuovo read only
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ma l'hai già smontata?
<BradipoPigro> in effetti è un bell'esercizio
<BradipoPigro> sì sì smontata e ora rimontata senza dare comandi di sorta, la vede ro
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: ma i dati sono sncromizzati?
<BradipoPigro> Ci sono anche quelli che ci ho copiato poco fa, sì
<cristian_c> ok, ora sempre nel terminale:
<BradipoPigro> E quindi già va bene, ma devo fare mount -o force ogni volta?
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: dovresti indagare
<cristian_c> magari qualche permesso utente
<cristian_c> magari devi aggiungere il tuo utente a qualche gruppo, da Utenti e gruppi
<BradipoPigro> Ok, magari lo farò. Sono l'unico utente comunque. Per adesso ti ringrazio, sei stato preziosissimo
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: smontala e digita: sudo mount -o force /dev/sdb2 /media/maury/mac
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: dopodiché, digita: mkdir /media/maury/mac/sottocartella
<cristian_c> se non va il secondo, aggiungi sudo al comando
<cristian_c> sincronizzi, smonta, enjoy
<BradipoPigro> sync non ha bisogno di ulteriori precisazioni?
<cristian_c> no, lo mandi, una volta finite le operazioni sulla partizione
<BradipoPigro> splendido
<BradipoPigro> per ora è tutto chiaro, mi scarico anche il log di questa chat così non mi scordo i comandi
<BradipoPigro> grazie ancora, a presto!
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: non serve, in quanto
<cristian_c> !log | BradipoPigro
<ubot-it> BradipoPigro: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> il canale  è loggato , comunque, come scritto nel topic del canale
<cristian_c> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<BradipoPigro> sì intendevo che me lo tengo sott'occhio, ho già aperto il link
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> BradipoPigro: in bocca al lupo
<BradipoPigro> Crepi, grazie ancora
<BradipoPigro> a presto
<Crew> Ciao ragazzi
<Crew> ho un problema con kdenlive, non trovo l'effetto "Blue Screen"...
<Crew> Come lo inserisco?
<osha1001> Buongiorno ragazzi!
<Carlin0> !ciao | osha1001
<ubot-it> osha1001: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Martinopiovan> ciao sono nuovo di qui
<Martinopiovan> volevo chiedere come posso fare ad installare ubuntu da chiavetta
<Martinopiovan> scusami sono nuvo di qui
<Martinopiovan> disturbo?
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<simoz> salve ragazzi, per installare ubuntu su un pc che attualmente ha installato windows 10, qual'è la procedura esatta? grazie
<ramkak9966> sera ragazzi
<ramkak9966> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ramkak9966
<ubot-it> ramkak9966: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zabuza> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zabuza
<ubot-it> zabuza: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ramkak9966> ok
<ramkak9966> cerco un programma simile ad apache meeting per web meeting
<cristian_c> !chat | ramkak9966
<ubot-it> ramkak9966: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-26
<Max72> Quale versione minimale è adatta al mio Pentium 4 con processore Prescott da 3.0 Gh ,socket 478
<gigirock> bel nick
<Tornado> ragazzi ho un problema...non riesco più ad installare qualsiasi programma rilasci file .deb o da ubuntu software centre
<Tornado> volevo installare firefox aggiornato ed ho dovuto scaricare dal sito il dowload con il file binario eseguito in modo tale che non dovevo neppure installarlo
<Tornado> cosa può essere successo?
<MoL0ToV> Tornado, perchè scarichi il .deb quando c'è un sistema automatico per aggiornare?
<MoL0ToV> apri un terminale e dai:
<MoL0ToV> sudo apt-get update
<MoL0ToV> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Tornado> ho provato e mi vengono fuori degli errori
<Tornado> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8ww0M3jMSJ
<Tornado> ma non capisco a cosa si riferiscono
<Tornado> premetto che uso ancora una versione ubuntu 14.10
<pippo11> Buongiorno a tutti! Rieccomi a rompere! Ieri sera ho installato xampp e funzionava anche, stamattina sembra scomparso... suggerimenti?
<pippo11> mi serve la gestione in locale, che posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> !info xampp
<ubot-it> Package xampp does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> pippo11, ma sopratutto che ti serve xampp ?
<pippo11> Mr_Pan buongiorno, mi dà:
<pippo11> bash: !info: event not found
<pippo11> event not found
<Mr_Pan> pietroalbini, ma perche´ti complichi la vita inutilmente
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, quando installando a mano te la sbrigavi in 10 minuti al max  ...
<pippo11> mi serve per sviluppo web in locale
<pietroalbini> Mr_Pan, perché è divertente
<Mr_Pan> pietroalbini, eh ... xampp ... diobó
<pietroalbini> (devi proprio pingare me? :P)
<gigirock> pippo11, se ci spieghi come hai installato  e perche' hai installato noi potremmo anche capire
<bondi> qualcuno mi può spiegare come installare i driver della stampante epson WF-3620?
<pippo11> ma l'avevo già installato e si apriva, poi non ho fatto altre prove ma ora non lo trovo più
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, quello che hai fatto lo puoi sapere solo tu ...
<gigirock> pippo11, sudo find / -iname "xampp"
<Mr_Pan> pietroalbini, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp <<
<gigirock> bondi, la stampante e' collegata via ethernet o usb o wifi ?
<pippo11> Allora mi spiego meglio, dopo l'installazione il programma ha funzionato, quindi c'era, ora dove diavolo è finito?
<gigirock> pippo11, xampp non e' 1 programma e' una suite di programmi
<pippo11> per bondi, su EPSON ITALIA non ci sono driver per Linux, prova i siti US o EN
<pippo11> gigirock, e allora?
<gigirock> pippo11, 6 un fenomeno
<gigirock> pippo11, e allora ci dici quale e' il programma che non ti risponde + ?
<pippo11> ? Grazie (se è un complimento...)
<bondi> grazie
<Mr_Pan> bondi, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<Mr_Pan> bondi, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=52155&DSCCHK=7fe9176c5c0c87977d342db3b349bdc0aab71c28       qui i driver
<gigirock> pippo11, oppure tu vuoi ritrovare il programma di installazione di xampp ?
<pippo11> Sono un poco stupido, probabilmente, ma il fatto è che non trovo proprio xampp
<gigirock> mah
<pippo11> allora, quale è il modo per lanciare xampp?
<Mr_Pan> bondi, DRIVER STAMPANTE http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=70278&DSCCHK=8c009079f6b3e162d90d145ae5dc746cfe709956
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp se LEGGI questa guida troverai anche il link per il batch di installazione
<gigirock> pippo11, sudo find / -iname "*xampp*" invece lo cerca nel tuo disco
<pippo11> e non lo trova, trova solo l'installer...
<gigirock> !troll | pippo11
<ubot-it> pippo11: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<pippo11> mi scuso, sono nuovo e non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, forse non riesco a spiegarmi
<gigirock> pippo11, ti 6 spiegato e' solo che non esiste una soluzione in una riga di risposta al tuo problema , quindi devi LEGGERE la documentazione
<pippo11> il punto è solo che ieri sera funzionava e poi sono andato a nanna. Provero' cmq a reinstallare, grazie e buona giornata
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, una curiosita´ ma hai usato xmpp perche´ ti serve anche Tomcat  ?
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, o hai bisogno solo di apche + php
<pippo11> Mr_Pan, non mi serve...sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start è il comando di lancio, ma poi? è li' che mi ero spiegato male
<pippo11> solo apache e Php
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, hai lettola docuemtnazione di xampp  ?   io no .. quindi non so risponderti
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, la prossima volta usa il comando   sudo apt install lamp-server^ e avrai il tuo bel server apache  + db + php bello e pronto
<Mr_Pan> pippo o meglio 8cosa che faccio io) installa   a mano ... 10 minuti in tutto ...
<pippo11> ma... sembrerebbe uguale a MAMP in ambiente MACOS e WIN ma mi trova htdocs in WIN e non in UBUNTU, sono perplesso
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, in ubuntu non hai htdocs normalmente...
<Mr_Pan> pippo11,  le pagine web in configurazione standard le trovi dentro /var/www/
<pippo11> allora il problema è quello, ma i file in locale dove si mettono? vedro' di approfondire sulle guide, sul browser localhost funziona ma se non ho l'indirizzo della cartella a che mi serve?
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, lo tesso in var/www/...
<pippo11> comincio a capire, faccio un file .html e lo piazzo dove hai detto, e se funziona è risolto! mi spiace aver disturbato, prima e mi scuso ancora!
<Mr_Pan> pippo11, vedi dovresti avere /var/www/html   piazzalo li
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, ciao
<fausto> buonasera. Ho un problema col programma mpv media player. Ho appena installato ubuntu 17.10 ed il programma non funziona bene, se avvio un filmato con mpv, non compare alcuna lista dei comandi, a differenza della versione precedente che avevo installato su ubuntu 17.04
<lyper> Salve, sono newbbo di ubuntu. durante l'installazione dice di non trovare alcuni file, facendo retry il messaggio scompare a parte per un caso in cui ho dovuto skippare. da cosa può dipendere?
<Mr_Pan> !info mpv
<ubot-it> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1build1 (xenial), package size 837 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<Mr_Pan> fausto, stai usando wayland  o X ?  se stai usando wayland il problema e' li...
<Mr_Pan> lyper, da dove esegui installazione   ?
<lyper> dvd con iso masterizzata
<Mr_Pan> fausto, 17.10 usa wayland di default .. .alla finestra di login prova a selezionare dall apposito menu a discesa Accesso server X
<Mr_Pan> lyper, ecco hai controllato che la iso sia corretta con md5 prima di masterizzare  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Mr_Pan> lyper e una volta masterizzato hai fatto fare il check al programma che usi per masterizzare?
<lyper> non ho fatto md5 check ma il masterizzatore diceva ok. masterizzato a 4x
<Mr_Pan> lyper, devi fare md5
<lyper> ora dice "il seguente file non corrisponde alla copia del dvd" questo può essere causato da lettore difettoso. contollare se il hdd è vecchio
<Mr_Pan> lyper, fai il check della iso e rimasteriyya se corretta (dubito)
<Mr_Pan> oppure hai veramente un problema hw con il lettore dvd
<lyper> ma perchè se forzo il retry va avanti?
<lyper> sto provando ubuntu perchè sul pc non c'è stato verso di formattare e reinstallare winzoz 7 (l'ho fatto mille volte). volevo vedere se con ubuntu la situazione era stabile
<lyper> sto provando su due HDD differenti..
<lyper> ora nuovo errore : E' stato riscontrato un errore nel copiare i file su disco fisso: Errno5 Input/output error.
<Carlin0> lyper, potrebbe essere il disco che sta partendo
<lyper> due dischi diversi? (Entrambi vecchi)
<Carlin0> quell'errore ... (input/output) di solito è quello
<lyper> il network manager è installato sulla versione prova da dvd?
<Carlin0> è il fatto che non riuscivi a installare nemmeno win conferma la cosa
<lyper> devo collegarmi a internet tramite tethering usb da tel android, sto seguendo la guida ma non funziona
<lyper> come faccio a capire se sono i dischi? Potrei installare ubuntu su un disco usb?
<pippo11> Buonasera! In Wiki mi sono riletto tutte le istruzioni per installare Xampp, e cito da wiki "Finita la procedura XAMPP sarà disponibile nella directory /opt/lampp". Il comando da terminale "find / -name "opt" -ls" restituisce permesso negato. Come ci arrivo?
<pippuccio76> Salve , ho una stampante epson  2760 , qualcuno sà perchè in wireless stampo tutto tranne i pdf ?
<pippuccio76> con lpr nomefile.pdf funziona ... Come mai direttamente da problemi ?
<bbanner_> ciao
<bbanner_> ho installato unetbootin e all'avvio mi è apparso questo messaggio: https://imgur.com/a/WSo83
<Carlin0> bbanner_, unetbootin è buggato
<bbanner_> ciao Carlin0 quindi che devo fare?
<bbanner_> sono l'unico sfigato a cui è capitato?
<Carlin0> bbanner_, devi preparare una chiavetta usb ?
<Leytonn> Ciao. Ho problemi (sempre) con la mie due schede grafiche....ora non vedo più la intel da driver aggiuntivi.....chi sa aiutarmi? (ormai mi sono arreso per il resto ad avere lentezza e pc che si imballa)
<bbanner_> si ne devo preparare 2
<bbanner_> e devo metterci versioni vecchie di ubuntu
<Carlin0> bbanner_, usa creatore dischi di avvio
<Carlin0> Leytonn, le intel non hanno driver aggiuntivi
<bbanner_> l'ho fatto, ma una volta creata la chiavetta e riconfigurato il bios per fare il boot direttamente dalla chiavetta: non legge nulla
<bbanner_> alternative
<bbanner_> su ubuntu a questi 2?
<Carlin0> !usb | bbanner_
<ubot-it> bbanner_: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<bbanner_> tnx
<bbanner_> ci darò un okkio
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<emy> salve!.... problema ho installato ubuntu su un sony ma mi funziona male il mouse ... e' un portatile.
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-27
<angelu> buongiorno, sto cercando di installare ubuntu SERVER 64bit sia la 17.1 che la 16.4.4 ma con entrambe le versioni si verificano dei problemi.
<angelu> quando cerco di installare la 17.1 arrivo fino alla configurazione degli hdd poi parte l'installazione e si ferma al 33%: invece con la 16.4.4 arrivo solo a scegliere la lingua e poi mi appaiono tante scritte su schermata nera
<Carlin0> angelu, che scheda video hai ?
<angelu> aggiornamenti in diretta adesso le scritte sono scomparse e appare in altro un'unica scritta "riptio-am.UTF 8"
<angelu> nessuna quella integrata del sistema, ho provato ad avviare il tutto anche spuntando la voce nomodeset
<angelu> Carlin0 aggiornamenti in diretta adesso le scritte sono scomparse e appare in altro un'unica scritta "riptio-am.UTF 8"
<angelu> nessuna quella integrata del sistema, ho provato ad avviare il tutto anche spuntando la voce nomodeset
<DeboraDavolio> Buongiorno, ho scaricato il file .torrent di xubuntu ed estratto il file .RAR
<DeboraDavolio> Ma non riesco a procedere, perché estraendo, sono una serie di cartelle e file
<DeboraDavolio> ma nessuno è un file .ISO. Cosa devo fare?!
<DeboraDavolio> Scrivo da windows, ed ho intenzione di inserire il file di installazione su una pennetta USB.
<DeboraDavolio> C'è qualcuno?
<DeboraDavolio> come funziona questa chatt?
<DeboraDavolio> HELP
<shortwave> salve a tutti, sto avendo delle difficoltà ad installare del software sul mio ubuntu studio1604, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<angelu> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hV99NmzvAhW
<Mr_Pan> shortwave, quale sw devi instalalre ....
<shortwave> Ozzyboshi devo installare kxstudio cadence ecc..., ho seguito la guida ufficiale con i comandi per installare repository prima dell installazione
<shortwave> cmq sono riuscito ad installare
<shortwave> il problema è che comunque adesso jack non parte
<Mr_Pan> shortwave, nessuno dei programmmi da te citati kxstudio cadence li trovo nei repo ...
<Mr_Pan> shortwave, hai usato dei ppa?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<calimero_82> ciao
<calimero_82> come devo muovermi per configurare nvidia? mi da problemi
<gigirock> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Carlin0> calimero_82, non ti propone i driver da installare ?
<calimero_82> ciao Carlin0 ho installato i driver proprietari
<Carlin0> e che problemi ti da ?
<calimero_82> ma vorrei capire dove sbaglio nelle impostazioni? ho creato pure uno xorg.conf ma poi ho otlto perchè non si avvia più il pc
<calimero_82> aliasing si dice?
<Carlin0> calimero_82, xorg.conf se lo crea da solo se hai installato i driver dai repo
<gigirock> calimero_82, poi se ci dici che ubuntu usi...............
<calimero_82> Carlin0, ho chiesto aiuto anche prima su telegrame  m hanno fatto lanciare il comando sudo nvidia-xconfig- lubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> Carlin0, che scheda video ?
<calimero_82> una 1050 ti
<Carlin0> a me lo chiedi gigirock ¿
<gigirock> Carlin0, ho sbagliato.
<Carlin0> :P
<gigirock> calimero_82, ok hai usato 'driver aggiuntivi' ?
<calimero_82> eh un momento che controllo, perchè ho fatto  due procedimenti sui due pc un attimo
<calimero_82> perchè ho lo stesso problema nvidia pure sull altro mio pc sempre con lubuntu e ho messo su uno la repo ma non mi ricordo in quale, ora controllo
<gigirock> calimero_82, dove si va su telegram per ubuntu ?
<calimero_82> un canale dove scrive pure pietro albini
<calimero_82> linux community
<calimero_82> un gruppo
<calimero_82> Carlin0,  no non ho installato qua la repo
<calimero_82> devo riavviare un secondo
<calimero_82> ma voi che guida avete usato per le configurazioni di nvidia settings?
<calimero_82> io non so dove agire ...
<gigirock> calimero_82, ma non e' che c'e' una corrente di pensiero o un altra..... si installano i driver della scheda che nel caso di nvidia sono meglio i 'nonfree'
<gigirock> !info nvidia-settings
<ubot-it> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 816 kB, installed size 3474 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<calimero_82> gigirock, ma io infatti avevo dapprima installato i driver proprietari e m ero fermato là, però i video e quando scorrevo le pagine dei siti mi davano problemi, si sgranavano
<gigirock> calimero_82, i siti quali siti quali pagine con che browser
<calimero_82> ora mi ritrovo dei file di configurazione nvidia si su x11, sia sulla ho9me e sia su usr/share
<gigirock> calimero_82, un minstrone insomma
<gigirock> calimero_82, un *minestrone insomma
<calimero_82> eh
<calimero_82> posso risolvere?
<gigirock> calimero_82, da quello che capisco da qui ti conviene togliere qualsiasi driver e reboottare con i nouveau poi vai in driver aggiuntivi e installi 'solo' quelli poi riavvii e provi sti video scattosi
<calimero_82> è che quando non riesco con una guida passo a un latra
<gigirock> calimero_82, si questo lo abbiamo capito
<calimero_82> gigirock, ma non è scattosi proprio, come ti posso dire... è come se ci fosse una linea immaginaria in mezzo che spezza l immagine
<gigirock> immaginaria...............
<calimero_82> eh tecnicamente come si scrive?
<gigirock> non lo so
<gigirock> manda un video
<calimero_82> ho trovato su internet che si dice antialiasing
<calimero_82> un ragazzo m ha fatto digitare sudo nvidia.conf
<calimero_82> scusa sudo nvidia-xonf
<calimero_82> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<calimero_82> gigi senti ma pure se io ritornassi a noveau per poi rimettere i dr.proprietari, quali file di configurazione devo togliere e qualei devo rimanre?
<calimero_82> faccio così elimino tutti i file di conf della nvidia e meto subito noveau, sto impazzendo
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: segui la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: quella in inglese ha pure gli screenshot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<[Enrico]> sembra basti lanciare il tool per la gestione dei driver aggiuntivi
<[Enrico]> si attiva il driver nvidia e si riavvia
<[Enrico]> prima di farlo devi tornare alla confugurazione originale, rimuovi tutto quello che hai fatto
<calimero_82> grazie ragazzi
<calimero_82> tolgo tutto in modalità senza server x?
<[Enrico]> altrimenti reinstalla che fai prima
<[Enrico]> e sei sicuro che non c'è porcheria in giro
<calimero_82> vabbè basta che tolgo tutti i file da home, x11 su etc e usr, installo noveau e poi in modalità grafica rimetto i proprietari
<calimero_82> ciao
<aletinti> Ciao
<aletinti> Non mi funzionava bene ubuntu quindi ho cancellato le partizioni da windows per rienstallarlo, ma all'avvio ho il boot di ubuntu dove mi dice GNU GRUB 2.02 Minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word tab list possible command completations...
<AleTinti> Ciao
<AleTinti> Non mi funzionava bene ubuntu quindi ho cancellato le partizioni da windows per rienstallarlo, ma all'avvio ho il boot di ubuntu dove mi dice GNU GRUB 2.02 Minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word tab list possible command completations...
<gigirock> AleTinti, se rimani con noi.....................
<Carlin0> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<calimero_82> buonasera
<enx> Buonasera, è qualche ora che mi ritrovo bloccato durante l'installazione di xubuntu. Questo l'errore http://it.tinypic.com/r/28txttw/9
<Carlin0> enx, che uversione di ubuntu e con che supporto stai installando ?
<enx> 16.04 ho provato sia facendo chiavetta bootable con rufus che con unetbooting
<Carlin0> unetbooitin è buggato usa rufus o etcher , enx com di quella foto si vede molto poco prova a caricarla su imgur magari si vede meglio
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enx> Ecco qui https://prnt.sc/ix988t
<Carlin0> enx, è un pc nuovo ?
<enx> Mi spiego meglio (ero preso dalla fretta degli ultimi tentativi), aggiungo anche altre due immagini, in pratica il caricamento del bott va così: https://prnt.sc/ix999o e già quegli error mi danno un brutto presagio. Tuttavia parte la schermata di caricamento con logo xubuntu (idem per lubuntu) e si blocca dandomi questo a video https://prnt.sc/ix99
<enx> ss
<enx> la prima immagine invece si presenta a seguito di un test della distro senza installazione
<enx> È una vecchia macchina che ho ripreso per fare alcuni test usando appunto sistemi leggeri.. Se necessario metto la configurazione
<enx> Presumo sia qualche componente non adatto (gpu o mobo) anche se mi sembra alquanto strano
<Carlin0> enx, quegli errori input 0/1 di solito sono problemi hardware , tipo il disco o altro
<Mr_Pan> eoorre dello SQUASH file e' un errore della usb ...
<enx> il disco è ok formattato pulito senza più niente dentro e non ha errori, è comunque ide..
<enx> usb stessa o delle port ?
<Carlin0> poi segnala problemi coi nouveau ; ha un scheda video nvidia ?
<Mr_Pan> chiavetta usb
<enx> si marchiata asus, 6200le
<Mr_Pan> enx, rifalla con rufus da WIN
<Carlin0> enx, hai provato ad avviare con nomodeset ?
<enx> è stata fatta con rufus su win
<Mr_Pan> enx, prima di fare la chiavetta ha controllato il file ISO  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<enx> chiedo scusa ma nomodeset mi è estraneo..
<enx> il file iso è affidabile ho verificato
<Carlin0> enx, appena si avvia quando ti chiede se installare o provare in basso hai delle opzioni , premi f6 e scegli nomodeset
<Carlin0> ~usb
<Carlin0> ops
<enx> non ce n'è la possibilità appena si avvia schemro nero con solita immagine rettangolino+omino e poi parte subito il caricamento con logo xubunto o lubuntu che sia e lì si blocca
<Carlin0> appena hai i due segni in basso al centro premi un tasto qualcunque
<Carlin0> e poi segui la storia di f6 → nomodeset
<enx> OK, appena ho un attimo la provo, idem con altre versioni, ora ormai ho staccato periferiche varie.. solo il primo gg di tentativi. Grazie per il supporto
<Carlin0> prova un po tutte le opzioni di f6 enx ma la + indicata credo sia nomodeset
<enx> D'accordo grazie Carlino
<Elia22> Io ho Ubuntu che mi dice impossibile connettersi a UpStart, come posso fare?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
<Elia22> Ciao! Ho problemi di connessione a UpStart, ed il computer non mi permette di fare niente come posso risolvere?
<emy> dopo installazione problema mouse
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-28
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, vieni su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], buongiorno
<FABIO-01> Buongiorno! Premetto che già possedevo ubuntu l'ho formattato e rimesso ma non si spegne più, non credo sia uefi il problema visto che in bios non ho modificato nulla (almeno io credo che se prima funzionava dovrebbe funzionare ora) sono convinto che sia grub il problema visto che nemmeno si avvia e le lo avvio avviando da bios l'hd di windows (si
<FABIO-01> avvia grub in modalità simile terminale) in attesa che scriva qualche comando ma non so che scrivere e spengo. quindi per avviarlo utilizzo l'hd dove è installato ubuntu tramite bios.
<Gumi37> posso cambiare il mio windows vista con Ubuntu senza perdere nulla?
<gigirock> Gumi37, certo fai una installazione dual boot e avrai tutti e due i sistemi.....
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: buongiorno :)
<gigirock> FABIO-01, c'e' anche windows 10 su quel pc ?
<FABIO-01> si , come era prima ... anche prima avevo win 10 e  ubuntu mate e funzionava beniussimo ma da quando qualche giorno fa per cambiare hd ho formattato e rimesso ubuntu non parte (grub) e non si spegne mentre win 10 è funzionante al 100%.
<Carlin0> !acpi | FABIO-01 prova questo
<ubot-it> FABIO-01 prova questo: Per impostare momentaneamente questo parametro nel kernel , all'avvio quando appare il menù di grub premi "e" , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  aggiungi al fondo della riga l'opzione "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche
<Gumi37> Buongiorno gigirock, devo però usare tuttim e due i sistemi... per cosa win e per cosa ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Gumi37, comunque per sicurezza un backup de dati è di rigore
<FABIO-01> Quindi riavvio , forzo l'avvio di grub avviando l'hd win10 dove risiede l'avvio di grub e nel terminale scrivo e poi cerco la riga linux ed aggiungo acpi=off,  giusto?
<Gumi37> il backup lo posso fare, ma mi piacerebbe eliminare win
<Carlin0> Gumi37, allora salva i dati formatta e installa ubuntu , che poi se il pc è vecchiotto ti conviene qualcosa di più leggero tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<Gumi37> Il PC è un ACER Aspire 6935
<Carlin0> Gumi37, con win vista avrà una decina di anni sicuro
<Carlin0> non ti conviene mettere ubuntu , troppo pesante
<Carlin0> FABIO-01, cambia qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> ok devo scappare
<FABIO-01> Ho spento (forzando col bottone di arresto) ho avviato , sono entrato in Bios e ho selezionato l'hd con voce ubuntu relativo alla posizione di ubuntu (ne ho due una con la scritta ubuntu e l'altro no) di solito visto che grub non funziona utilizzo l'hd dove risiede ubuntu.Comunque avviando da bios avviado l'hd con voce ubuntu si avvia ubuntu in mod
<FABIO-01> alità terminale ho scritto "e" senza "" anche con ma appare questo messaggio (cant find command e).
<Gumi37> Cosa devo mettere allora?
<FABIO-01> se vi invio l'immagine della bios può essere utile o vi serve altro per capire il problema?
<FABIO-01> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hV9glnQWkFW
<FABIO-01> Vorrei almeno risolvere lo spegnimento visto che è più rognoso per l'avvio posso fare manualmente da bios.
<Gumi37> Buongiorno. Riprendo la richiesta: posso cambiare il mio windows vista con Ubuntu senza perdere nulla?
<FABIO-01> può essere di aiuto se mostro gparted?
<FABIO-01> Qualche comando per spegnerlo da terminale?
<Gumi37> Il PC è un ACER Aspire 6935  con Vista Ultimate, Intel Core 2Duo T9400 2.58Ghz, 4 GB RAM, NVIDIA GEFORCE 9600M GT
<Gumi37> Buon Appetito a tutti!
<Gumi37> Tanto non c'è nessuno... :-)
<dextm80> ciao
<lollux> Buongiorno
<lollux> Ho una stampante, Brother MFC-L2700DW che non riesco a far funzionare con il sistema ubuntu
<lollux> gli altri pc con windows la riconoscono e riescono a stampare e scannerizzare
<lollux> dal sito della casa madre ho scaricato i driver sia per scannerizzare che stampare, tutti in formato.deb
<lollux> ma nonostante li abbia installati non riesco a farla funzionare
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<Mr_Pan> LRWX, ciao
<lollux> Salve, non riesco a far funzionare la tampante con ubuntu, mentre con windows funziona senza probemi
<lollux> ho installato i driver dalla casa madre con formato .deb
<Mr_Pan> lollux, che versione di ubuntu ... che stampante ...
<Mr_Pan> lollux, se hai .deb del produttore e´strano che non funzioni ..
<LRWX> ciao Mr_Pan
<pippo11> Buongiorno, se dovesse servire a qualcuno, ho risolto il problema tastierino num non funzionante su Ubuntu 16.04 con il comando da terminale:
<pippo11> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> pippo11, te lo avevo detto io quel comando
<pippo11> si grazie, ma ho avuto tempo di provare solo adesso, e volevo confermare che ha funzionato!
<geggiolo> qualcuno mi può spiegare una cosa dell'installazione di ubuntu server?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | geggiolo
<Mr_Pan> in stereo :D
<geggiolo> sono al punto dove mi chiede cosa fare del disco fisso ma io queste opzioni non le conosco
<geggiolo> mi parla di lvm
<geggiolo> e scsi 0000
<geggiolo> che dovrei scegliere?
<Carlin0> geggiolo, manda una foto della schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<geggiolo> e come te la mando è su un altro pc
<Carlin0> una foto ?
<geggiolo> asp sto provando col telefono
<geggiolo> http://prntscr.com/ixjjpp
<geggiolo> spero si veda
<Carlin0> geggiolo, hai altri os su quel pc ? o vuoi metter esolo il server ?
<geggiolo> devo mettere solo il server
<Carlin0> quindi puoi usar etutot il disco
<Carlin0> quindi puoi usare tutto il disco
<geggiolo> con lvm o senza?
<Carlin0> senza
<geggiolo> ok
<geggiolo> eseguo
<Carlin0> geggiolo, (curiosità) che ci devi far econ un server ?
<geggiolo> un media server  emby
<Carlin0> auguri
<geggiolo> azz mi devo preoccupare?
<geggiolo> di usare ubuntu server me lo ha consigliato ryuujin ieri
<Carlin0> ma ryuujin ci lavora sui server ed è pratico , tu molto meno direi
<geggiolo> io sono pratico solo di server avid
<geggiolo> ma quelli non sono molto complessi
<geggiolo> a parte i cablaggi in fibra
<geggiolo> ok si sta installando gli ho detto di installare anche samba e openssh
<Gumi37> posso cambiare il mio windows vista con Ubuntu senza perdere nulla? Il PC è un ACER Aspire 6935 con Vista Ultimate, Intel Core 2Duo T9400 2.53Ghz, 4 GB RAM, NVIDIA GEFORCE 9600M GT
<Carlin0> Gumi37, la risposta è la stessa di stamattina
<Gumi37> stamattina sieta andati tutti a mangiare e non avete più risposto, allora sto rifacendo la domanda dall'inizio perché pensavo che si fosse persa memoria di quanto detto. Comunque ho aggiunto le caratteristiche del portatile
<Carlin0> Gumi37, Gumi37 devi far ebackup dei dati per non perderli e poi visto l'hardware che hai ti consiglio di installare xubuntu 16.04
<Gumi37> Grazie. Cos'ha di diverso da quello completo?
<Mr_Pan> Gumi37, e´ completo solo con interfaccia + leggera
<Carlin0> è solo più leggero cambia l'interfaccia grafica ma non gli manca nulla e il motore è sempre ubuntu
<Gumi37> OK, ma devo lasciare Vista?
<Gumi37> O formattare il disco?
<Carlin0> stamattin ahai detto che lo volevi levare o sbaglio ?
<Gumi37> infatti, ma volevo conferma
<Gumi37> Grazie, vado a scaricarlo. Buona giornata
<Gumi37> Non trovo xubuntu 16.04 ma 16.10 va bene lo stesso o l'altro è più "sicuro"?
<Mr_Pan> Gumi37, no la 16,04 e´ Long Term Support la 16,10 no ... e´ fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Mr_Pan> Gumi37, https://xubuntu.org/download
<Gumi37> Grazie Mr_Pan, ho trovato e capito tutto. A presto!...
<Mr_Pan> Gumi37, ok siamo qui
<geggiolo> sembra che ce l'abbia fatta
<geggiolo> ora come faccio a impostare un ip fisso?
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, hai versione server instalalta?   senza GUI ?
<geggiolo> si
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, si cosa?
<geggiolo> si a tutte e due le domande
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo,  devi configurare la rete a mano ...
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4933575    <<< perfetto per te
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ma se dovevi installare senza GUI potevi dirlo subito...
<geggiolo> vero scusa tu non c'eri ieri sera
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ovviamente la rete devi configurarla in accordo con i TUOI indirizzi ...
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, non importa . :D
<geggiolo> a confondermi sono idns
<Mr_Pan> alla voce dns metti 8.8.8.8    8.8.4.4
<Mr_Pan> dns google e vai tranquillo
<geggiolo> fatto funziona tutto
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, bene
<geggiolo> ora devo solo andare a ritirare gli 8 hd per lui e configuro il resto
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ?!
<geggiolo> cosa?
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, li metti in raid ?  gli 8 hd  ?
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, hai controller raid hw o fai con raid sw ?  mdam sotto linux ...
<geggiolo> si in coppie di due con mirror
<Mr_Pan> mdadm scusa
<geggiolo> no ho i controller raid
<Mr_Pan> ah ok quindi 4 raid1
<geggiolo> no
<geggiolo> voglio che due si accoppino come unisco disco e faccio mirror su un'altra coppia
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ah ok
<geggiolo> una coppia servirà per i film e l'altra per le serie
<Mr_Pan> capito
<geggiolo> spero bastino li ho presi da 4tb l'uno
<geggiolo> ora vado a dopo
<gbergna> salve a tutti. Volevo installare ubuntu ultima versione su pc con attuale windows 10. Anni fa feci doppio avvio sistema operativo (windows/ubuntu) tramite chiavetta usb. Qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi dove posso nuovamente reperire dei file di installazione di questo tipo?
<gbergna> *installazione da chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> !download | gbergna
<ubot-it> gbergna: https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Carlin0> !rufus | gbergna
<ubot-it> gbergna: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gbergna> grazie mille
<gbergna> secondo voi avendo già un disco SSD da 500 gb con windows 10 e notebook I7 e scheda invidia gforce gtx920 noterei ulteriori miglioramenti in termini di velocità con ubuntu? Già ora non mi lamento, va bene, ma mi piace sperimentare :-D
<effe> buonasera, ho installato xubuntu 16.04 e non trova nessuna rete wifi (non ho avuto questo problema con la live). seguendo dal forum ho provato con "iwconfig" e mi ha dato https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzYQVEGgpHV
<Carlin0> gbergna, installa la 16.04 che è + stabile della 17.10
<Carlin0> effe, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> effe, posta il link che esce
<gbergna> grazie ancora @carlino0
<Carlin0> di nulla gbergna
<effe> ok
<effe> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1Gzq1LqBsm questa è la risposta
<Carlin0> effe, sudo iwlist scan | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> effe, postami solo il link che esce dal terminale per favore
<effe> non è uscito nessun link
<effe> dice che l'interfacci non supporta lo scanning
<effe> interfaccia
<Carlin0> ah ...
<Carlin0> eppure quella scheda dovrebbe andar esenza problemi
<effe> infatti prima andava
<Carlin0> prima di cosa ?
<effe> avevo ubuntu ma una versione vecchia e visto che il mio pc non è tanto recente ho messo xubuntu
<effe> anche la live andava bene
<Carlin0> effe, guarda io non uso wifi , magari aspetta se qualcuno ne sa più di me
<effe> ok grazie, aspetto allora.
<effe> il segnale però è debolissimo
<effe> forse per questo non si connette
<Carlin0> ah ma quindi c'è il segnale
<effe> adesso si
<effe> ho provato a riavviare dopo un aggioramento
<Carlin0> effe, sei distante dal router ?
<effe> le sto provando tuto
<effe> tutte
<effe> no, meno di un metro
<Carlin0> effe, uname -a cosa dice ? incolla qui tanto è una sola riga
<effe> Linux merlino-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC 4.13.0-37-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 7 16:03:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> sei già con l'ultimo kernel ...
<effe> anche con ubuntu della vecchia versione avevo un segnale debole ma non così...
<effe> non mi fa neanche inserire la password
<Carlin0> effe, puoi provare a cambiare canale dal router , magari quello è disturbato ...
<Carlin0> alle volte succede
<Carlin0> sopratutto nei condomini
<effe> anche se riesco a connettermi con altri pc? poi il cellulare è quello che riceve meglio di tutti
<Carlin0> era solo un idea , vedi tu
<Carlin0> effe, però ora il comendo di prima dovrebbe prenderlo
<effe> riprovo allora
<Carlin0> sudo iwlist scan | nc termbin.com 9999
<effe> mi dice ancora "Interface doesn't support scanning."
<Carlin0> strano , vede le reti ma non fa lo scanning
<gigirock> scannapietro
<effe> si infatti
<effe> non capisco
<gigirock> c'e' un parametro che imposta se usare SSID o no
<effe> che poi ne vede solo due e a segnale praticamente assente, mentre in realtà di reti ce ne sono tante in questa zona
<gigirock> effe e' una scheda broadcomm ?
<effe> ora cerco le informazioni tecniche del pc e ti rispondo @gigirock
<effe> mi dice 802.11b/g/n alla voce wifi
<effe> @gigirock non so se è broadcomm
<Carlin0> non è broadcom
<Carlin0>  effe | https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1Gzq1LqBsm
<effe> devo incollare qui quello che mi esce cliccando su quei 3 link?
<gigirock> Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<gigirock> strana
<effe> c'è una soluzione? anche  perchè usare in cavo ethernet è davvero complicato qui
<gigirock> effe....che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<effe> xubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> ottima
<effe> mi hanno detto che per questo pc del 2015 è l'ideale
<effe> magari poi farò l'avanzamento alla nuova lts appena è disponibile
<effe> ma spero di risolvere questo problema del wifi
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/862084/rt3290-wifi-ubuntu-reactivate-16-04 leggi qui
<gigirock> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4962544 e anche qui
<effe> provo quello che c'è scritto?
<effe> non ho capito cosa dice nel primo link alla fine, se fa la sospensione del pc o riavvia il wifi ogni volta che accende il pc
<gigirock> si pare che sia cosi'
<gigirock> ma se tu imposti manualmente il wifi funziona ?
<effe> sudo ./run.sh sto provando con il procedimento del primo link e a questo comando mi dice "comando non trovato"
<effe> come si imposta manualmente il wifi? con il terminale? forse prima ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscita
<effe> sto provando con i comandi del primo link ma non riesco con quei comandi
<effe> ad alcuni mi dice che il comando non esiste,ad altri nessun device corrispondente
<effe> ho dovuto riavviare nella procedura, non ho più il secondo link
<effe> nonostante i problemi con alcuni comandi, sono riuscita a connettermi al wifi anche se il segnale è molto basso
<effe> ogni tanto perde il segnale, però almeno adesso è connesso con il wifi
<effe> non so se c'è un modo per stabilizzare o amplificare il segnale
<effe_> nonostante tutto la connessione è abbastanza veloce, se prendesse anche una sola tacca in più mi accontenterei
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_^
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-29
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sacarde
<sacarde> sapete se il file /etc/os-release viene aggiornato ... passando da una release developmen aggiornata a normale?
<effe> buongiorno, sono di nuovo qui. oggi si è ripresentato il problema di ieri sera. di nuovo niente reti wifi. non so più che devo fare (xubuntu 16.04, hp g3 250, scheda rete 802.11b/g/n). qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento? grazie
<sacarde> quale modulo usa?
<effe> che vuol dire quale modulo usa?
<Mr_Pan> effe, dobbiamo consocere almeno il modello della scheda wireless
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> la scheda gli va solo che ha segnale basso
<effe> no adesso niente di nuovo
<effe> ieri sera ad un certo punto provando i vari comandi sul forum è apparsa la mia rete ma con un segnale basso, adesso proprio non vedo nulla
<effe> come se non ci fossero reti in zona
<Carlin0> effe, dai quel comando e posta il link che non ricordo che scheda era
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<effe> http://termbin.com/hyun
<Mr_Pan> uhmm mche brutto modello ...
<Mr_Pan> che versione di ubuntu  ?
<Mr_Pan> effe,
<effe> xubuntu 16.04
<effe> m dice sempre "Interface doesn't support scanning" quando provo a cercare le reti dal terminale
<Carlin0> effe, non hai per caso una di quelle chiavetta usb wifi da 10 euso per provar ese va meglio ?
<Mr_Pan> effe, il problema e´ questo senza che ci giriamo intorno
<effe> dovrei avere una di quelle chiavette, provo?
<Mr_Pan> effe, quella scheda sulla versione 16.04 non ha praticamente supporto ... a meno che non ci si metta smanettare per soluzioni temporanee che non funzionerebbero piú con gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<Mr_Pan> la stessa scheda dalla 17.10 viene supportata out-the-box senza dover instalalre nulla di aggiuntivo ... ma perderesti il supporto a lungo termine
<Mr_Pan> effe, se hai una chiavetta wifi esterna provala e poi, secondo me, attendi uscita della 18.04 LTS
<Mr_Pan> nelal speranza che abbiano mantenuto il supporto a quella scheda interna al tuo pc
<Mr_Pan> effe, personalmentte avrei gia aperto il laptop e sostituito la wifi con una della Intel ... :D
<gigirock> effe, vai al centro commerciale con il tuo pc.... prendi le chiavette da 10 euro che vendono e le provi se vanno 'al volo' 6 a posto
<gigirock> effe, fai gli occhi dolci al solito nerd che trovi...............
<effe> :D allora, purtroppo ho restituito la chiavetta wifi, ma posso chiederla così la provo. (ma avevo già provato quando avevo ubuntu su questo pc e non ho avuto molti miglioramenti, il segnale era mooolto instabile).
<Mr_Pan> effe, ma non sará instabile perche´ sei istante dal router/ap ... magari hai pareti in mezzo ecc ecc ?
<effe> se mi dite di aspettare la 18.04 aspetto e intanto continuo con il cavo ethernet, altrimenti se mi consigliate di cambiare la scheda di rete la cambio e buonanotte.
<gigirock> effe, controlla che 'hardware' c'e' dentro a quel pc perche' una scheda intel 'interna' costa 10 euri
<Mr_Pan> esatto io farei cosi
<effe> no no anche a mezzo metro dal router senza pareti fa lo stesso
<effe> quindi se cambio la scheda e metto una intel risolvo il problema alla radice
<effe> forse è la soluzione migliore
<Carlin0> o con una chiavetta usb esterna
<Mr_Pan> effe, normalmente si ... le intel hanno supporto 100% ... fai una ricerca su quale modello ... ma vanno tutte
<gigirock> https://bit.ly/2J2LDXt effe una cosa cosi' alla fiera dell'elettronica costa 5 €
<Mr_Pan> la monti e la usi
<gigirock> ne ho una scatola piena ..........
<effe> anche perchè vorrei una soluzione il più definitiva possibile, perchè lascio questo pc a mio padre che usa solo office e internet e vorrei non saperne più niente visto che non sono molto pratica e mi fa perdere giorni interi a risolvere problemi (che non so risolvere senza supporto tecnico). grazie a tutti, proverò con la chiavetta di qualche amico
<effe>  e poi compro una di queste schede che mi avete consigliato
<effe> è una cosa complicata montare la scheda di rete? lo può fare uno che non ha mai aperto un pc in vita sua? XD o devo trovare un tecnico?
<Mr_Pan> effe, e´ un laptop  ?
<gigirock> effe, basta che hai i cacciaviti piccoli.... altrimenti devi invitare a cena il tuo amiketto nerd
<effe> non ho un amico nerd XD o meglio tanti nerd ma nessuno pratico di pc, sono nerd nella vita XD
<Mr_Pan>  effe valuta tu    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=143rOLRl08M
 * Mr_Pan pranzo 
<gigirock> effe, ah beh quelli sono scars-nerd
<effe> XD hahahaah si infatti. ci proverò io, non mi sembra complicato dal video
<gigirock> effe, metti i guanti bianchi.......
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<effe> grazie a tutti :D
<Guest77639> salve ragazzi , avrei bisogno di sapere un informazione, è possibile creare una cartella sulla scrivania il cui percorso però non sia sulla scrivania?
<Guest77639> adesso non mi viene in mente come si chiamano su windows , cmq sono quelle cartelle della serie apri percorso file
<Guest77639> per comodità , senza star ogni volta ad aprire il percorso desiderato
<Guest77639> ah si su windows si chiamano collegamento
<Guest77639> ho risolto grx ciao sempre velocissimi
<uzzaraff> ciao a tutti, dopo aver installato/scelto diverse distro da installare sul mio pc ho notato che ha rallentato di parecchio rispetto alla prima installazione e vorrei capire dove agire per arginare/risolvere il problema. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, ma ogni volta che provavi una distro lo facevi da live o installavi  ?   hai sempre riformattato il disco vero  ?
<uzzaraff> inserivo un nuovo dvd e formattavo completamente il disco
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Carlin0> di che sistro parliamo uzzaraff ?
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> di che distro parliamo uzzaraff ?
<uzzaraff> ubuntu mate 16.0.4 i386.iso
<Carlin0> uzzaraff, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda vide ?
<uzzaraff> è stata la prima distro che ho provato e dopo averne provate altre ho deciso di rimanere su questa (quindi ho reinstallato per l'ennesima volta)
<uzzaraff> adesso ho il problema della velocitò
<uzzaraff> pentium 4 e 1GB di ram
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, su quel hw la devi usare lubuntu .. o Budgie ...
<Mr_Pan> e gia siamo al limite ...
<Carlin0> uzzaraff, su un pentium4 sarebbe stato meglio lubuntu ... eh
<Carlin0> per forza è lento
<uzzaraff> ho notato che anche lubuntu andava lento e dava problemi
<uzzaraff> ho provato anche budgie ma era lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, 1 gb di ram...
<uzzaraff> non capisco dove risiede il problema
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, ammesso che installi qualcosa alla prima pagina Web che apri (esempio Repubblica) fará cosi tanto swap sul disco che il pc sará piantato
<uzzaraff> a lubuntu preferisco budgie
<uzzaraff> infatti... si pianta anche nell'apertura delle cartelle
<Carlin0> uzzaraff, il problema risiede nell'hardware: cpu scarsa e poca ram
<uzzaraff> quando inserisco una usb da 16gb si blocca completamente
<Carlin0> è ovvio uzzaraff
<uzzaraff> quindi, installo budgie ed eventualmente vi contatto?
<Carlin0> uzzaraff, sarà lento lo stesso
<uzzaraff> cavolo
<Carlin0> per me cmq meglio lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, nel 2018 quel pc e´ inutilizzabile ...
<uzzaraff> :)
<Carlin0> ma sarà lento lo stesso
<uzzaraff> lo so, ma questo pc passa la ditta
<uzzaraff> devo arrangiarmi con quello che ho
<Carlin0> eh uzzaraff arrangiati ma tieni conto che su quel pc sarà lento qualsiasi sistema operativo
<uzzaraff> non ci devo fare chissà cosa, mi serve fare qualche lavoro su excel e navigare sul web
<Carlin0> come apri una pagina web si inchioda fidati
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, excel (?)  ... e quando parte libreoffice...
<uzzaraff> su lubuntu (installato su un altro pc) usavo gnumeric e mi sono trovato bene
<uzzaraff> comunque, vi ringrazio per i consigli, provo ad installare le distro che mi avete consigliato
<uzzaraff> TNX a tutti, buona giornata e buone festività
<Mr_Pan> ciao uzzaraff
<Jacogreg> Buon pomeriggio... nel mio vecchio netbook avevo installato una bacchia versione di Ubuntu credendo che non ne potesse reggere altre... la versione non era più provvista di aggiornamenti così ho ricreato un’altra USB con una versione più recente e provvista di aggiornamenti di Ubuntu ma nel selezionare il device di priorità nel boot qualcosa è anda
<Jacogreg> to storto e adesso all’apertura del computer mi compare il messaggio “error unknown filesystem grub rescue” come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Jacogreg, che versione hai installato ?
<Jacogreg> La avevo istallata oltre un’anno fa non ricordo bene sicuramente una 12.
<Carlin0> un anno fa ?
<Jacogreg> Si se non oltre
<Carlin0> le 12 cmq sono entrambe fuori supporto
<Jacogreg> Si infatti
<Carlin0> Jacogreg, installa la 16.04 e se il pc è vecchio installa lubuntu
<Jacogreg> Ho già creato la chiavetta ma impostando il boot continua a comparire il messaggio
<Carlin0> con cosa l'hai creata la chiavetta ?
<Jacogreg> Con la iso scaricata dal sito e unetbootin
<Carlin0> da windows ?
<Jacogreg> No su mac
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato su mac prova con etcher
<Jacogreg> Ok grazie proverò
<pippo11> Buonasera a tutti! Sto impazzendo per installare Xampp, non c'è verso di avviare Apache e MySQL, idee?
<pippo11> Configurazione di mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.21-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)...
<pippo11> Ho anche fatto un reset di Ubuntu 16.04 per oviiare ad eventuali precedenti errori, ma niente da fare
<pippo11> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<doomed> Salve , ho problemi a masterizzare un dvd-rw con k3b mi da imput/output error   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9skQKtJgZn/
<pippo11> Grazie,
<pippo11> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pippo11> che si fa? sempre problema mysql
<pippo11> non starta e non si lascia eliminare tipico gatto che si morde la coda
<pippo11> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBNROx9z3t3
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-30
<supertelle> buongiorno a tutti da qualche giorno ubunto 16.04 lts va continuamente in crash si puo fare qualcosa grazie
<MoL0ToV> supertelle, non è che il tuo hardware è instabile?
<MoL0ToV> prova a fare un memtest
<MoL0ToV> o un badblocks
<supertelle> memtest non riconosce il comando
<supertelle> cmq e sempre andato bene mai un problema
<supertelle> badblocks come va impostao il comando?
<MoL0ToV> memtest lo puoi selezionare al boot nel menu grub
<MoL0ToV> badblocks /dev/sda
<MoL0ToV> per esempio
<MoL0ToV> oppure badblocks -w /dev/sda ma questo ti cancella l'intero disco
<supertelle> ho dato badblocks /dev/sda quanto tempo impiega?
<MoL0ToV> leve leggere tutta la superficie del disco
<MoL0ToV> dipende dalle dimensioni
<supertelle> non mi ha ancora dato il prompt di comando cosa faccio?
<MoL0ToV> lascialo fare
<MoL0ToV> se trova sddei settori danneggiati ti scrive quali sono
<MoL0ToV> se invece esce senza scrivere niente vuol dire che il disco è ok
<supertelle> ok
<fabrizio> Salve
<fabrizio> su xubuntu come si fà a rinominare le icone della scrivania ?
<Jacogreg> Buon pomeriggio. Ripropongo un mio problema nell’installazione della versione 16.04 sul mio vecchio netbook tramite USB creata attraverso Etcher. Dopo aver selezionato il device di priorità dal boot continua ad aprirmi “error unknown filesystem grub rescue”. Sul mio netbook avevo installato una vecchia versione di Ubuntu (una 12. mi sembra).
<emy> salve ubuntuiani
<emy> installando ubuntu non mi funziona bene il mouse del portatile consigli?
<gigirock> emy, ma 6 gia' passata di qua' ?
<gigirock> emy, marca modello installazione versione etc etc
<gigirock> !dettagli | emy
<ubot-it> emy: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<emy> passato!..... si...
<emy> tutte quelle cose.... non saprei dove cercarle ...
<emy> 4 gb di ram.... i7 il processore 17.01 ubuntu..
<gigirock> emy non funziona bene che vuol dire ?
<emy> il pc e un portatile sony vaio vpcsb1a9r
<gigirock> figo
<gigirock> ma tutto sto pppo di pc ma perche' solo 4gb ram ?
<emy> significa che se passo il dito sopra al mouse es: da sinistra a destra .... parte poi si blocca... devo tornare indietro e rifarlo ripartire  perche inizi di nuovo ad andare
<emy> poi a volte si blocca non si muove....
<emy> invece se metto il mouse esterno in usb e perfetto.
<gigirock> ok
<emy> .....e con l'accento.... capiscimi :))   ... ha la tastiera Russa
<emy> thank so much!
<gigirock> vai in "aggiornamenti software" e "driver aggiuntivi"
<emy> ok....
<emy> ok fatto... mi serve un po di tempo perche di ubuntu son novello... :))
<gigirock> ok c'e' qualche cosa da scegliere in driver aggiuntivi ?
<emy> cliccando la freccia Aggiornamenti Softwear... ce ne sono un sacco
<gigirock> emy no devi scegliere la linguetta in alto 'driver aggiuntivi'
<emy> ok guardo
<emy> ok ho fatto impostazione e driver aggiuntivi.... e quello che e venuto fuori e nessuno!
<gigirock> emy ok , hai gia' fatto sudo apt update ? e upgrade
<emy> ma tutto sto pppo di pc ma perche' solo 4gb ram ?       si non saprei io lo preso usato e come dicevo ha la tastiera russa.
<gigirock> ahahah
<gigirock> emy premi ctrl alt t
<emy> credo di no anche perche non so che e'!...
<emy> ok
<emy> sono nel dos.
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> emy sudo apt update
<emy> che sarebbe..... ignorantemente chiedendo :))
<gigirock> emy scrivi nel terminale "sudo apt update" poi invio
<emy> ok
<emy> password?
<emy> la mia?
<gigirock> si
<emy> non mi scrive piu la tastiera
<gigirock> emy la password non la fa vedere
<emy> :) grazie :))
<emy> ok fatto mi sta scrivendo parolacce averywhere :))
<emy> 97 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati
<gigirock> eh emy sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> emy cosi aggiorna i pacchetti
<emy> figo!... se morivo ieri morivo ignorante! :))
<emy> gia!... forze maggiori :)) prossimo passo sono nelle tua mani..... questo e arabo for me!
<Carlin0> !italiano
<gigirock> emy ha finito ?
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<emy> devo scrivergli sotto apt list?
<gigirock> emy, ha finito adesso ?
<emy> si
<gigirock> ok prova il mouse se ha ancora quei problemi
<Carlin0> emy, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc o hai anche windows ?
<emy> gigi sembra di si!..
<emy> carlino0 sembra di si quando ho installato ubuntu....me deve aver cancellato il win10... di partizione mi dice che ne ho una
<gigirock> lol
<emy> da 500 gb che e quella del pc
<Carlin0> emy, quindi non puoi verificare che non sia un problema di hardware
<emy> Carlino, il mouse con il win che aveva prima funzionava bene.
<emy> poi il tasto destro ed il sinistro funzionano bene e lo spostamento che lascia a desiderare.
<gigirock> emy, senza win10 sara' difficile fare upgrade di sistema sony
<emy> serve il win...  non ho il disco ripristino.. anche perche questo e uscito con il 7... e l'ho comprato usato che aveva il 10
<emy> quindi devo reinstallare il win?
<gigirock> emy, non e' detto magari quel particolare pad mouse non e' supportato da ubuntu
<emy> che sorte!
<gigirock> emy, magari un aggiornamento del kernel risolve la situazione ..... non e' cosi' grave avere un mouse hardware esterno
<emy> pero si avvia.... e per qualche minuto va bene .... poi nizia a fare un po pena.... per foi a fare pena forte!
<gigirock> emy e' come una via crucis..........
<emy> :))  delle volte appaiono anche i santi...
<emy> possibile un installazione non venuta bene?
<emy> pero io nel sudo con atp gli ho detto solo di farli vedere non di scaricarli o di aggiornarsi
<gigirock> emy, con sudo apt upgrade si sono aggiornati
<emy> ok thanks
<emy> la speranza che facendolo riavviare funzioni?
<emy> lungi da me tale speranza.... :))
<Carlin0> 97 pacchetti da aggiornare un riavvio ci sta
<gigirock> direi
<gigirock> emy sudo reboot e si riavvia tutto
<emy> ahh grazie scusate poppante ai primi tasti :))
<emy> ho capito cperche come inizio del comando si deve scrivere sudo! :)))
<emy> se non ci sentiamo piu!....  e stato un onore suonare con voi!.... (musicisti del TITANIC)
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-31
<peppeacer> buongiorno ho da poco installato ubuntu e non riesco ad usare piu lo scroll ul tuochpat
<peppeacer> ho provato a cercare su internet in generale ma  non riesco
<peppeacer> potreste aiutarmi?
<peppeacer> ps ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts su un acer aspire 5551g
<LRWX> ciao a tutti *_*
<lubuntiano> Salve a tutti, vorrei bloccare il mio vicino che accede deliberatamente alla mia rete wi-fi
<lubuntiano> mi aiutate?
<Carlin0> !chat | lubuntiano
<ubot-it> lubuntiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Enzo> Buongiorno
<Enzo> ho un problema
<pfkm99> Buongiorno
<pfkm99> ho un problema
<pfkm99> ad ogni avvio  Ubuntu mi chiede la password dicendo che una applicazione vuole accedere al portachiavi predefinito
<pfkm99> ma questo e bloccato
<pfkm99> ogni volta la metto
<pfkm99> e poi mi si blocca il desktop (vorrei creare una nuova cartella ma e tutto fermo e non risponde ai comandi)
<pfkm99> qualche idea di come risolvere?
<pi__> esiste un canale per rasberry
<pi__> come ubuntu -chat
<pi__> nessuno che entras in canale #raspberry.pi
<francy> ragazzi ho un problema su kali linux
<pi__> exit
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-01
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi, è possibile sapere dove si trova un file? ho installato ubuntu nel pc della mia ragazza ma oggi non trova le nostre foto, sto collegata con lei con teamviewer, come posso fare?
<calimero_82> buona pasqua
<calimero_82> andiamo da un tecnico
<H2SO4> Ciao ho un prob con il wifi dopo aver installato ubunto 17.10
<H2SO4> Ce qualcuno che può aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | H2SO4
<ubot-it> H2SO4: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<H2SO4> Mi dice "nessun adattatore wifi trovato"
<Carlin0> H2SO4, sei collegato via cavo ora ?
<H2SO4> No parlo da smartphone
<H2SO4> Il pc non ha accesso a internet anche perche no ha presa per cavo di rete
<Carlin0> se colleghi via cavo ed entri qui vediamo di che scheda wifi si tratta
<H2SO4> E un stream della hp
<Carlin0> senza sapere la scheda di rete è impossibile aiutarti H2SO4
<H2SO4> Broadcom limited BCM43142 802.11B/G/N
<H2SO4> Mi da questo da terminale
<Carlin0> !bcm | H2SO4 leggi questa guida
<ubot-it> H2SO4 leggi questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<H2SO4> Ma e tutto legato alla connessione internet
<H2SO4> Io non ho accesso ad esso
<H2SO4> Faccio prima a cambiare sistema operativo
<Carlin0> devi scaricare dei driver da installare da li non si scappa
<H2SO4> Un altro senza tutte ste seghe ?
<H2SO4> ??
<Carlin0> H2SO4, modera il linguaggio
<H2SO4> E daii
<H2SO4> Non vedevi l'ora di usare i kick?
<H2SO4> Sono qui per supporto non per ste bischerate
<Carlin0> e allora evita di divagare il supporto l'hai avuto
<H2SO4> Quello era il supporto
<H2SO4> ?
<Carlin0> la guida che ti ho postato
<H2SO4> Quanti hanni hai figliolo?
<kvuser3> Ciao a tutti
<kvuser3> Ho un problema, sto provando ad aggiornare da kubuntu 17.04 a 17.10 il programma di avanzamento non riesce a connettersi a it.archive.ubuntu.com, inoltre non è raggiungibile nemmeno il sito ubuntu.it
<kvuser3> Non so se i problemi siano collegati (spero di no) comunque come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> kvuser3, perchè ormai la 17.04 è fuori supporto
<kvuser3> E non riesco a fare l'avanzamento di versione?
<Carlin0> esatto dovevi farlo quando era ancora supportata o puoi provar e a mettere i repo eol (end of life) della 17.04 e vedere se ti fa avanzare alla 17.10
<Carlin0> !eol
<ubot-it> Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<kvuser3> Grazie! ora provo
<Carlin0> devo scappare ...
<kvuser3> Carlin0 tranquillo grazie :)
<kvuser3> Carlin0 sembra funzionare! Grazie mille!
<Micia01> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhroQpnZ6Euv
<Micia01> ho installato Ubuntu mate 64bit (aggiungendo opportuno file bootia32.efi secondo guide in internet) sul portatile sovrascivendo windows 10 che mi dava molti problemi, ho dovuto rieseguire l'installazione una seconda volta in quanto veniva segnalato un errore, chiedeva al termine della seconda di riavviare il pc e al riavvio compare il simbolo del l
<Micia01> ucchetto con la scritta No Security Boot.
<Micia01> Ho provato a cambiare chiavetta mettendone una su cui avevo messo ubuntu17 (appena installato su altra macchina e perfettamente funzionante affiancato a win10)
<Micia01> Come posso fare ??????
<Micia01> Davvero urgante !!!!
<Micia01> Grazie in aniticipo
<yo> ciao so che non centra tanto con ubuntu ma come faccio  ad accendere una scheda madre senza la mobo (è diun pc portatile)
<yo> quindi non funziona il cacciavite piatto
<yo> c'è qualcuno?
<yo> c'è nessuno??
<Fabio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<yo> ho già fatto la domanda
<yo> ah. è un bot
<yyyyooo> salve il  mio minipc ha 2 gb di ram, va bene ultima versione ubuntu?
<yyyyooo> quali sono i requisiti hardware di sistema?
<Carlin0> yyyyooo, che cpu ha ? e che scheda video ?
<yyyyooo> nnon saprei
<yyyyooo> ora controllo
<yyyyooo> cpu intel atom x5 1.92 ghz
<Carlin0> yyyyooo, lubuntu 16.04
<yyyyooo> intel hd graphics 400
<gigirock> yyyyooo, xubuntu e lubuntu massimo...
<yyyyooo> pcè un z83 II
<yyyyooo> dove lo ntrovo?
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<yyyyooo> potresti scrivermi link?grazie
<yyyyooo> meglio xbu oo llub?
<yyyyooo> quale dei due?
<yyyyooo> grazie
<Carlin0> lubuntu è + leggero
<yyyyooo> ok, 64bit va bene?
<gigirock> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.4/release/lubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> per sapere se ok la 64 bit devi dirmi il modello esatto della cpu
<yyyyooo> Intel atom 5 z8350
<gigirock> https://ark.intel.com/it/products/93361/Intel-Atom-x5-Z8350-Processor-2M-Cache-up-to-1_92-GHz
<yyyyooo> x5...
<yyyyooo> etto
<yyyyooo> esatto
<Carlin0> si va bene la 64 bit
<gigirock> c'e' anche il mircrocodice
<yyyyooo> ok grazie mille
<yyyyooo> cos è microcodice?
<yyyyooo> scusate ignoranza
<gigirock> e' una specie di firmware del processore che invia direttamente intel
<gigirock> lo troverai in 'driver aggiuntivi' una volta installato
<yyyyooo> ojk quindi mi basta scaricare versione 16 per 64bit, giusto?
<yyyyooo> ok grazie
<gigirock> yes
<gigirock> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<yyyyooo> scarico subito e provo
<yyyyooo> devo ripartire hard disk o ci pensa in automatico ubunto?
<yyyyooo> ho già instaalto window 10
<gigirock> yyyyooo, quel coso ha solo un ram disk da 32gb
<yyyyooo> quindi è meglio lasciare perdere?
<gigirock> yyyyooo, no quindi il win10 non ci sta e' meglio zappare tutto il disco/ram , oppure attacchi un disco esterno....
<gigirock> yyyyooo, attenzione che wifi potrebbe non essere compatibile, prova prima il sistema con la live
<yyyyooo> ce lho disco esterno
<yyyyooo> installo li u8buntu?
<gigirock> yyyyooo, se ne 6 capace...............
<yyyyooo> non credo
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-25
<topolino88> buongiorno è disponibile qualcuno per darmi un aiutino?
<cinellino> Buongiorno.
<cinellino> Ho recentemente acquistato un portatile Asus X54IU con installato Ubuntu Mate
<cinellino> L'ho acquistato proprio per "provare" l'esperienza Ubuntu, quindi è la prima volta che utilizzo questo sistema operativo
<cinellino> Riscontro subito un problema. Non so dove e come connettermi alla rete wifi di casa mia
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-26
<Claudio92> Buongiorno, ho cambiato scheda video da amd ad nvidia senza disinstallare i driver. All`avvio del desktop adesso non va più avanti. Cosa faccio?
<Claudio92> (ho una schermata nera)
<AngelKde> Claudio92,  che scheda e ?
<Claudio92> La vecchia una R9 380, la nuova una GTX 1660 Ti
<AngelKde> Claudio92,  hai provato a far partire ubuntu in recovery  per farlo basta avviare il pc con il tasto shift
<AngelKde> premuto
<Claudio92> Devo premere il tasto shift dal menu di login? O appena scelgo ubuntu nel boot?
<AngelKde> appena schegli ubuntu
<Claudio92> Ok un attimo e provo
<AngelKde> hai un dualboot ?
<AngelKde> con Windows
<Claudio92> No, ho win e ubuntu su dischi differenti
<AngelKde> ok
<Claudio92> Mi appare il menu di ripristino
<Claudio92> Quello su sfondo blu e coi comandi
<Claudio92> Ho scelto avvia in recovery senza premere shift
<AngelKde> shift e solo per far aparire el menu e niente piu
<Claudio92> Ok, cosa faccio ora?
<Carlin0> Claudio92, che versione di ubuntu è ?
<Claudio92> 18.04.2 lts
<Carlin0> Claudio92, sei in recovery ora ?
<Claudio92> Comunque sono riuscito ad accedere al desktop, il problema era wayland... Ma ora la risoluzione video è grandissima e vedo tutto ingrandito
<Carlin0> disabilita wayland
<Carlin0> e poi installa i driver proprietari nvidia
<Claudio92> Come si fa?
<Carlin0> quale delle 2 ?
<Claudio92> Entrambe
<Carlin0> wayland o i driver ?
<Carlin0> un attimo
<Claudio92> Comunque dai driver aggiuntivi non vede quelli nvidia
<Carlin0> disabilita wayland seguendo questo link https://pastebin.com/raw/sLBHR6Nh
<Claudio92> Ok, ora sono sul desktop... Stessa risoluzione enorme
<Claudio92> Fatto tutti i passaggi
<Carlin0> un attimo sto vedendo per la scheda  vide , forse è talmente nuova che ancora su ubuntu non ci sono driver
<Claudio92> È la nuovissima gtx 1660 ti... Può essere in effetti...
<Carlin0> cmq le nvidia su linux sono una pessima scelta
<Carlin0> sono quelle che danno più problemi
<Claudio92> Fantastico... Non c`è una soluzione, magari dei driver alternativi?
<Claudio92> O se magari digitassi sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall?
<Claudio92> O anche sudo apt-get purge fglrx.*  e reinstallassi xorg riconfigurandolo?
<Carlin0> vedo che saranno disponibili i driver nvidia 418 nella 19.04 che verrà rilasciata il 18 aprile
<Carlin0> per il momento non c'è altro ...
<Claudio92> Capisco, farei un casotto se se provassi con i comandi che ho scritto poco fa?
<Carlin0> !info nvidia-driver-418
<ubot-it> Package nvidia-driver-418 does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> xorg c'è già ...autoinstall non credo possa trovare qualcosa che nei repo non c'è
<Claudio92> Ho capito... Bene, se non c`è soluzione al momento allora aspetterò ubuntu 19...
<Carlin0> driver alternativi , i nouveau che sono quelli che stai usando al momento
<Claudio92> Le nuove versioni di ubuntu possono essere aggiornate tramite aggiornamenti software o si installano manualmente ?
<Carlin0> nel tuo caso dovresti aggiornare prima alla 18.10 e poi alla 19.04 , forse fai prima ed sarebbe anche un lavoro più pulito reinstallando
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=nvidia-driver-418
<Claudio92> Cos`è questa pagina?
<Carlin0> la pagina che mostra che nella prossima release ci sono i driver per la tua scheda
<Claudio92> Ah capisco
<Claudio92> Comunque come aggiorno alla 18.10?
<Carlin0> !aggiornamento | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<Claudio92> Se aspettassi direttamente la versione 19.04 farei un lavoro migliore? Ammesso che la 19.04 sia lts?
<Carlin0> non sarà LTS
<Carlin0> la prossima lts tra un anno , la 20.04
<Carlin0> Claudio92, in teoria potresti scaricare e installare driver dal sito della casa madre , ma sono operazioni che qui non supportiamo
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<Claudio92> ok grazie di tutto, sei stato gentilissimo
<Claudio92> Non riesco a vedere le finestre e tutte le opzioni possibili perché la risoluzione è troppo bassa... Sto cercando di passare alla 18.10 ma non riesco a vedere la voce "notificare nuove versioni"...
<Claudio92> di conseguenza non posso spuntare la voce e farmi notificare una nuova versione di ubuntu
<marco89> riciao
<marco89> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nicola78> Buonasera a tutti, ho acquistato tastiera e mouse wireless adj KW601. Ubuntu 14.04 mi fa usare la tastiera ma il mouse non dà segni di vita
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-27
<peppe1987> salve a tutti
<peppe1987> ho un problema di installazione driver canon mp495 stampante
<peppe1987> non risco a installarla su ubuntu 18.10
<serbio00> Salve a tutti, potete aiutarmi a trovare la versione piu adatta di linux per il mio pc? al momento sto utilizzando ubuntu ma non penso sia la piu idonea
<[Enrico]> serbio00: perché pensi che non sia ideonea?
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc  ?
<Mr_Pan> processore ram hd ecc
<nooooo> qualcuno sa perchè non parte Gespeaker?
<nooooo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5F3JYKjW9T/
<nooooo> in pratica è l'ennesima volta che segnalo questo problema
<nooooo> sto usando Ubuntu 18.10
<nooooo> 64bit
<nooooo> in caso non c'è ancora una soluzione a Gespeaker c'è un programma simile?
<nooooo> perchè Kmouth non ha l'audio
<nooooo> va beh
<nooooo> grazie eh
<Batrakuda> Buona sera  approdo qui da una settimana  di lettura e video tutorial  di come togliere  uefi  dal PC
<Batrakuda> Vado con ordine ho un Acer one 1 s1003 modello due in uno , tablet più tastiera  .
<Batrakuda> Con Windows 10 ho preparato una pendrive con xubunt 18.04 ma al riavvio  non vede la USB non do più cosa fare vi ringrazio ante per l'aiuto
<nooooooooooo> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nooooooooooo> ok
<Barrakuda> gentilmete mi date una mano a far partire la usb con Xubuntu 18.04 su Acer One 10 ci ho pravo in tutti modi ma nulla
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-28
<Mr_Pan> Guest50209, lo vedi che il nick che scegli é registrato e te lo cambia... perché continui ad usarlo  ?
<serbio00> Salve a tutti, qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad individuare la versione piu adatta di linux per il mio pc? al momento utilizzo ubuntu ma non penso sia adatto.
<serbio00> ricordo che tramite terminale posso trasmettervi la lista dei componenti del mio pc per individure la versioen migliore. ma non ricordo come si fa :D
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, da terminale    sudo lshw   poi copi tutto e incolli  NON in canale...
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, usa paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, oppure questo
<Mr_Pan> !paste2
<ubot-it> nc termbin.com 9999  - Servizio, alternativo al classico Paste,  che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale -   Sintassi : -comando- | nc termbin.com 9999   - Copiare ed incollare in canale il link HTTP che apparirá sotto il comando
<serbio00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3K7NvyQWkz/
<serbio00> fatto
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, il processore non sarebbe neanche male ... ma hai 1 GB di Ram ...
<serbio00> per poter usare ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, ma minimo minimo direi 2 melgio 4
<Mr_Pan> con 1 gb ti passa la voglia perché swappa continuanmente sul disco ...
<Mr_Pan> e con 2gb potresti usare giusto lubuntu
<serbio00> invece mettere versioni piu leggere? tipo xubuntu? è un pc da usare in officina soltanto per schede tecniche
<serbio00> ecc
<Mr_Pan> serbio00, lubuntu é la piú leggera della famiglia ubuntu ... prova...
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti dovrai cercare altrove ..
<Algomas> come mai su una partizione non ho più i permessi per cancellare i files?
<nik-76> waoo anche la chat ,,, ho un pentium 4 , posso usarlo ancora con linux?
<nik-76> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> nik-76, uhmm p4  ? se non vuoi smadonnare attendendo i carimenti ... lascialo perdere anche perché come minimo avrá 1 GB di Ram ..
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, hai giocato con i permessi da console  ?
<Algomas> utlimamente non ho fatto nulla
<Algomas> ho problemi con la posta, volevo cancellare un file e ho visto che non c'è il tasto cancella. ho provata da terminale a fare sudo nautilus ma non c'è comunque il tasto cancella
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, sudo nautilus ... sicuro hai rotto i permessi ...
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, scrivi in canale ... ho i messaggi privati bloccati e comunque non rispondo
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: scusa ma se ho fatto solo sudo nautilus non ho fatto nulla...
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: pensavo di dare meno noia
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, solo tu sai cosa hai fatot... sudo nautilus ok ... e poi  ?
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, di quale cartella parliamo   ?
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: poi nulla, ho cercato il file graficamente, e ho cercato il tasto elimina. ma non appare nemmeno cosi. Quindi se ho fatto qualcosa non lho fatta ora
<Mr_Pan> s enon e´una cartella di sistema ... ripritina i permessi per il tuo utente...
<Algomas> l utente è simone e non ce n'è altri
<Algomas> e poi ci sono i gruppi. io sinceramente non ho capito come funziona
<Carlin0> Algomas, apri un terminale e scrivi ls -al ~/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Algomas, incolla qui il link che esce
<Algomas> https://termbin.com/b3xa
<Algomas> https://termbin.com/b3xa
<Algomas> https://termbin.com/b3xa
<Carlin0> Algomas, è nella cartella di thunderbird che hai problemi ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, [13:45:21] <Mr_Pan> Algomas, di quale cartella parliamo   ?   mica lo dice ...
<Algomas> Carlin0: .thunderbird
<Carlin0> Algomas, ls -al ~/.thunderbird | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: Carlin0 il tasto cancella manca in tutte le cartelle della partizione. poi che io debba cancellare un file su .thundebird è ciò che me l'ha fatto vedere
<Algomas> https://termbin.com/2gpj
<Carlin0> Algomas, i permessi sembrano a posto ... se devi cancellare file nella tua home apri nautlus SENZA sudo
<Carlin0> Algomas,  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Algomas> Carlin0: 18.10
<Algomas> Carlin0: scusa vuoi dire che è normale che non possa cancellare i file senza terminale?
<Carlin0> Algomas, hai installato abbellimenti grafici o cose simili ?
<Algomas> Carlin0: non mi pare
<Carlin0> magari un tema ... che ne so
<Algomas> Carlin0: temi no
<Algomas> la partizione che da problemi è sd7
<Algomas> sda7
<Carlin0> perchè sulle altre  partizioni la voce cancella esce ?
<Algomas> Carlin0: ho sbagliato: la voce cancella manca anche in sda2
<Carlin0> Algomas, ma quanto tempo hai installato ?
<Algomas> Carlin0: sda8 è una partizione linux è la home ed è tutto funzionante; sda2 sda7 sono 2 partizioni ntfs e li non ho più la voce cancella
<Algomas> Carlin0: boh è da una vita che ho ubuntu su questo notebook
<Carlin0> ah perchè non salvi la posta nella tua home ma in una partizione ntfs ?
<Algomas> Carlin0: perché la posso leggere sia da linux che da win
<Algomas> Carlin0: infatti thunderbird non mi da nessun problema se lo apro da win. invece da linux mi sa che il problema è che non si modifica più il file dell'indicizzazione della posta
<Carlin0> Algomas, ntfs non supporta i permessi win ,le cose più probabili sono 2 ... 1) win non si è chiuso bene e tiene la partizione impegnata , 2) hai smontato la partizione in modo non corretto
<Carlin0> Algomas, ntfs non supporta i permessi linux ,le cose più probabili sono 2 ... 1) win non si è chiuso bene e tiene la partizione impegnata , 2) hai smontato la partizione in modo non corretto
<Algomas> Carlin0: smontato da dove?
<Carlin0> smontata dal sistema
<Algomas> Carlin0: ma quando?
<Carlin0> e che ne so io
<Algomas> Carlin0: quando dovrei averla smontata?
<Carlin0> controlla che win sia chiuso bene
<Algomas> Carlin0: ok
<Algomas> Carlin0: però hai altri suggerimenti per controllare la partizione?
<Carlin0> per il resto su ntfs non si può far enulla per i permessi
<Carlin0> cotrollala da win
<Algomas> Carlin0: non volevo modificare i permessi. ti chiedevo cosa si può essere danneggiato visto che le partizioni non vanno. Indici o balle simili
<Carlin0> oppure prova da ubuntu sudo ntfsfix /dev/dsda7 o quel che è
<Algomas> Carlin0: la d devo metterla?
<Carlin0> Algomas, non uso win da oltre 10 anni , non ho idea di cosa possa essere successo
<Carlin0> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda7
<Algomas> Carlin0: scusa se insisto ma il problema è nato prima. Prima non mi andava la posta e quindi alla fine l'ho aperta da windows. è da tanto che non aprivo winsows
<Algomas> Carlin0: non me lo fa fare
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, e windows non si sará chiuso bene bloccando la partizione in cui hsai la posta
<Algomas> Carlin0: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DNWrpDtSHD/
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: ripeto. windows non lo apro da tanto
<Algomas> Mr_Pan: l'ho riaperto ieri
<Mr_Pan> Algomas, hai dato sudo prima del comando  ?   li dice che la partizione é corrotta ...
<Carlin0> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Algomas> Carlin0: Mr_Pan però vi posso dire che uso wine
<Carlin0> controlla da win , te l'ho già detto
<Algomas> Carlin0: partizione corrotta vuol dire riparabile o da buttare?
<Carlin0> controlla da win , te l'ho già detto
<Carlin0> controlla da win , te l'ho già detto
<Algomas> Carlin0: ok allora vado
<Algomas> se vado su win non ci sentiamo per un po' va lento come una tartaruga rovesciata
<David77> buonasera a tutti! dopo 5 anni di onorata carriera ubuntu 14.04 va in pensione il 30 aprile. penso che la risposta sia negativa ma chiedo: è possibile aggiornare alla 16.04 facendo anche un passaggio da ext3 a ext4 senza dover riformattare? penso che ext4 sia migliore di ext3. grazie
<David77> *avanzare alla 16.04
<David77> ovviamente un backup, quantomeno della home, è d'obbligo ma volevo sapere se - https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/UpgradeToExt4 - è valido oppure no e se qualcuno lo ha mai sperimentato. grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-29
<JollyRogers> Gentili signori, ho installato la vostra ultima versione di Ubuntu su un PC che si collega ad internet attraverso una chiavetta USB Wi Fi NetGear n600 Model WNDA3100v3. Malgrado le ricerche sui diversi forum, non sono riuscito ad installare i driver per far funzionare la connessione ad internet con tale chiavetta. Se faccio una grep cercando NetGea
<JollyRogers> r, mi restituisce un messaggio "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9014 NetGear, Inc" Cosa devo fare per completare l'installazione? Attualmente ho il desktop con Ubuntu collegato alla rete tramite cavo lan, ma terminate la installazione intendo riportarlo nella camera dove internet funziona solo tramite Wi Fi. Ho anche provato a far partire il dischetto
<JollyRogers> di installazione della chiavetta ma, ovviamente, non ha funzionato. Se poteste inviarmi i comandi precisi da lanciare tramite terminale per risolvere il problema, e fissare la connessione, mi fareste un immenso favore. Grazie in anticipo della risposta.
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-30
<David77> buon pomeriggio a tutti! dopo 5 anni di onorata carriera ubuntu 14.04 va in pensione il 30 aprile. penso che la risposta sia negativa ma chiedo: è possibile aggiornare alla 16.04 facendo anche un passaggio da ext3 a ext4 senza dover riformattare? penso che ext4 sia migliore di ext3. grazie
<David77> ovviamente un backup, quantomeno della home, è d'obbligo ma volevo sapere se - https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/UpgradeToExt4 - è valido oppure no e se qualcuno lo ha mai sperimentato. grazie
<Carlin0> visto che fai backup della home formatta e amen , oppure fai come feci io che formattai solo / in ext4 ed ho tenuto la /home in ext3 per qualche altro anno
<David77> Carlin0 infatti un backup è comunque consigliato ma mi chiedevo se quella procedura di conversione potesse funzionare. più che altro per mio zio che non riesco sempre a vedere e quindi non so se è capace di fare un backup fatto bene. grazie
<David77> parlo del tune2fs
<David77> per 7 anni ha ext3 ma forse, dimmi se corretto, è meglio ext4. non fa grandi cose sopratutto browser e libreoffice come la maggior parte degli utenti
<David77> anche perché non c'è la home separata
<Mr_Pan> David77> ma allora lascia la ext3 e buonanotte
<David77> infatti mi sono chiesto quali vantaggi potrebbe esserci tra ext4 e ext3 ma ho letto molti consigli sopratutto per la 16.04
<David77> consigli di avere ext4
<David77> vedevo anche per la velocità in scrittura - https://i.stack.imgur.com/zk5OD.png
<David77> Several other new features are introduced in ext4: multiblock  allocation, delayed allocation, journal checksum. fast fsck, etc. All  you need to know is that these new features have improved the  performance and reliability of the filesystem when compared to ext3.
<David77> poi c'è una particolarità: con ext3 l'avvio sembra lento e ogni tanto fa il check del disco (cosa che è poi buona ma dura un bel po'), cosa che con ext4 non mi è mai successo: ext4 non controlla periodicamente il disco?
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-31
<davide> ciao
<davide> canale per raspy
<davide> come va
<davide> exit
<davide> exit
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-23
<Vortimer100> Ciao Ragazzi, spero che qualcuno di voi non sia troppo occupato ho bisogno di consultarmi rispetto ad un problema che è sorto nel mio disco esterno
<Vortimer100> ho lanciato uno smartctl -a per capire quale sia lo stato del disco fisso, dal momento che non riuscivo più a montarlo. Con Photorec ho avuto dei grossi problemi a salvare tutti i dati anche facendo un'immagine del disco. Emergevano una caterva di problemi. la domanda è: c'è qualcuno che è ingrado di dirmi con esattezza che risultato ha prodotto smartctl? ovviamente devo postare il risutato in provato per non inondare la chat pu
<Vortimer100> lica di cose che potrebbero essere fastidiose per altri .....
<Vortimer100> dopo averlo formattato sono riuscito a rimontare il disco esterno....vorrei capire qual è il suo reale stato adesso....
<Vortimer100>  :):):)
<Vortimer100> ho postato su paste.ubuntu.com
<Vortimer100> non so se riuscite a visualizzare la cosa....
<Vortimer100> ragazzi....nessuno ....tutti impegnati....
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> ci devi passare il link di paste....
<Vortimer100> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2RfqCWFYm2/
<Vortimer100> eccolo
<Vortimer100> grazie in anticipo
<Vortimer100> Cosa emerge? io ho il sospetto che sia al capolinea e non sia più affidabile
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> un attimo questo mica é un call center -....
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> disco meccanico  ?
<Mr_Pan> sei in pre-faial su oltre il 50% dei valori
<Vortimer100> scusami....si meccanico
<Mr_Pan> direi che é arrivato al capolinea ... io non mi azzarderei ad usarlo oltre ... visti  i problemi che hai avuto solo per formattarlo
<Mr_Pan> Samsung Spinpoint ... quanti anni ha questo disco  ?
<Vortimer100> vecchiotto un decennio
<Vortimer100> almeno
<Mr_Pan> eh...
<Mr_Pan> anche qualcosa in piú ...
<Vortimer100> è come l'auto vecchia finché va , non sei granchè motivato a prenderne una nuova. Grazie mille, so che per i back up ce ne vuole uno nuovo.
<Mr_Pan> si ma un disco che crasha ti crea problemi se non hai backup ...
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> non hai dove mettere i backup  ?
<Vortimer100> si ho salvato quasi tutto perchè ho tre pc  su cui tengo una copia dei dati identica di back up. quindi nel disco esterno avevo una  delle tre copie di back up.
<Vortimer100> te come risolveresti il problema?
<Mr_Pan> e llora fiondalo
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> esiste solo un modo ... butta quel disco e sostituiscilo ...
<Vortimer100> si infatti lo fiondo e prima che le altre macchine possono entrare incrisi per qualche motivo ne compro uno nuovo
<Vortimer100> le mie macchine sono tutte un po' vetuste. ho persino un eeepc con architettura i386. si è rotto il monitor, ma per il resto non dà problemi. Utilizzo un interfaccia Xfce super spartana.
<Vortimer100> e vado avanti così senza sentire necessità del nuovo. Cmq grazie ancora, senza gli strumenti che offre linux, impazzirei ormai sono 15 anni che uso solo questa piattaforma
<Mr_Pan> Vortimer100> OK CIAO
<Mr_Pan> ops
<vitodoc> che noiaaaa
<vitodoc> aaaeeee svegliaaaaa
<vitodoc> oops
<Mr_Pan> vitodoc> What  ?
<Paolo_SP> buonasera a tutti, ho installato nextcloud su sistema. mi chiedevo se esiste un modo per effettuare un backup comleto del disco in modo da ripristinare tutta quanta la configurazione nextcloud-apach2-php-phpadmin etc... su un nuovo pc nel caso in cui si dovesse guastare l'hard disk o un guasto in generale del pc
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: basta copiare tutti i file di configurazione e i dati
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: quello che ti consiglio di fare e una macchina virtuale o simile dove fai periodicamente questo restore come test
<[Enrico]> così se manca un file trovi l'errore prima che sia troppo tardi
<Paolo_SP> utilizzando il software installato su ubuntu backup?
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: non so cosa sia ubuntu backup sinceramente
<Paolo_SP> come eseguo questo backup di tutto il sistema? lo faccio tramite un software?
<Paolo_SP> esiste un aoftware preinstallato su ubuntu si chiama backup
<Paolo_SP> oppure mi basta copiare tutte le cartelle?
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: non ti serve tutto il sistema, solo le configurazioni. Il backup di tutto il sistema si può fare, ma non è detto che riesci a farlo partire
<Paolo_SP> per salvare le configurazioni quindi la cartella dedicata di apache2, php, e nextcloud . basta che copio queste cartelle
<Paolo_SP> rimane la stessa configurazione?
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: no guarda devi fare un test per saperlo.
<[Enrico]> di sicuro le cose che hai nominato ti servono
<Paolo_SP> su windows esiste trueimage per salvare l'intero sistema su immagine iso. con ubuntu come posso fare tutto questo per poi ripristinare tramite la iso creata da me?
<[Enrico]> non ne ho idea, mai fatto. In generale non serve su Linux
<[Enrico]> si può sicuramente fare comunque
<Paolo_SP> nel caso in cui mi si guasti hard disk?
<Paolo_SP> perdo tutto quanto
<Paolo_SP> significa rieinstallare e configurare il tutto
<Paolo_SP> diventa un casino
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: dipende. installare è anche semplice e poi si può automatizzare. Io cerco di automatizzare tutte le configurazioni e le installazioni. In questo modo reinstallare è velocissimo e riproducibile
<[Enrico]> a quel punto mi basta copiare i dati
<[Enrico]> fare il backup di un sistema intero... si ok, ma non è detto che riparta
<[Enrico]> ed è molto più complicato da duplicare (non puoi testare un restore con il principale ancora attivo)
<Paolo_SP> automatizzare in che senso?
<[Enrico]> che schiaccio un tasto o scrivo un solo comando e tutto parte in automatico
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: per esempio puoi usare ansible
<Paolo_SP> potresti essere piu' dettagliato?
<Paolo_SP> cosa devo fare esattamente?
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: tipo?
<Paolo_SP> perdonami
<Chris2562> Salve, stavo provando ad installare ubuntu, ma mi dice durante la procedura di installazione del sistema operativo base, couldn’t download package liblzma 5( ver 5.2.2-1.3 arch 1386)
<Chris2562> come potrei risolvere?
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: guarda se fa al caso tuo: https://www.ansible.com/resources/get-started
<Paolo_SP> ipotizziamo che mi ritrovo un nuovo pc e voglio ripristinare tutto quello che avevo del vecchio sul nuovo
<Paolo_SP> compreso di configurazioni e applicativi
<Carlin0> clona la partizione
<Paolo_SP> quello che volevo..
<Paolo_SP> una volta clonata posso ripristinarla dove voglio io?
<Carlin0> clonezilla o simlia
<Paolo_SP> quale mi consigli tra questi?
<Paolo_SP> un software free ovviamente
<Carlin0> purchè la partizione dove ripristini sia uguale o più grande di quella presa
<Paolo_SP> chiaro
<Carlin0> clonezilla va benissimo
<Paolo_SP> piu' grande sicuro
<Paolo_SP> anzichè utilizzare ansible utilizzo clonezilla?
<Paolo_SP> è uguale?
<Carlin0> non ho seguito il discorso , ho letto solo le ultime righe
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: non è detto che parta su un computer diverso clonando la partizione
<Paolo_SP> ma sullo stesso si? anche se cambio lhard disk e basta?
<[Enrico]> sullo stesso PC è già più facile
<Paolo_SP> invece se volessi cambiare del tutto il pc?
<[Enrico]> ma anche li dipende. Con un sistema UEFI clonare la partizione di Linux non è sufficiente
<Paolo_SP> ho disabilitato uefi dalla bios
<[Enrico]> Paolo_SP: eh ma nel nuovo PC magari non puoi
<Paolo_SP> peccatooo
<[Enrico]> e li sei fregato in quanto non puoi passare un sistema da legacy a UEFI (è possible, ma è decisamente più veloce reinstallare)
<[Enrico]> come ho detto è molto meglio automatizzare l'installazione che fare il backup di un computer intero
<Paolo_SP> a me interessa soltanto gli applicativi installati con tanto di configurazione
<Paolo_SP> è ovvio che se dovessi cambiare pc mi faccio soltanto l'installazione di ubuntu e basta
<Carlin0> Paolo_SP, ma è tutta roba dei repo ufficiali ?
<Paolo_SP> a me interessa soltanto la configurazione ovviamente ubuntu lo reinstallo
<Paolo_SP> quindi in questo modo mi basta clonezilla?
<Paolo_SP> per installare ed effettuare il backup di clonezilla cosa dovrei fare?
<Paolo_SP> ti chiedo di seguirmi se puoi in questa fase
<Paolo_SP> posso fare il clone sulla macchina che utilizzo?
<Carlin0> Paolo_SP, ma è tutta roba dei repo ufficiali ?
<Paolo_SP> assolutamente si
<Paolo_SP> non sono un hacker
<Carlin0> ci sarebbe anche un altro modo ma non salvi le configurazioni
<Paolo_SP> a me interessa soprattutto salvar ele configurazioni databse apache2 e quant'altro
<Carlin0> https://pastebin.com/raw/WBEGB61b
<Paolo_SP> grazie mille carlino
<Paolo_SP> posso fare questa procedura mentre la macchina è operativa?
<Paolo_SP> quindiin questo modo mi ritrovo la stesa precisa identica configurazione?
<Paolo_SP> mi ritrovo anche i file che ho nel mio cloud?
<Paolo_SP> carlino se puoi rispondimi per favore
<Mr_Pan> Paolo_SP> i file del clkoud no ... sono nel cloud mica sulla macchina locale
<Paolo_SP> io ho installato il cloud su questa macchina
<Paolo_SP> per cui vorrei recuperare anche quelli ovviamente
<Paolo_SP> sono nella macchina locale
<Paolo_SP> ho instalalto nextclou su questa macchina
<Paolo_SP> se si dovesse guastare hard disk non voglio perdere tutto ciò che contiene il mio cloud
<victor__> _
<Paolo_SP> ho un solo hard disk dove ho installato ubuntu e nextcloud
<Paolo_SP> nel cao in cui avessi un guasto vorrei poter ripristinare il tutto senza perdere nulla
<Paolo_SP> è possibile?
<Paolo_SP> qualcuno mi puo' rispondere per favore?
<pippo> salve ho un problema con il grub2 delle partizioni su ubuntu 18.04, vorrei poter accedere alle diverse partizioni ma cercando su wiki non sono riuscito ad arrivare a una soluzione
<Carlin0> Paolo_SP, mi sembra che tra me ed [Enrico] ti abbiamo esposto diverse opzioni , ora sta a te scegliere e decidere quale attuare
<pippo> ho incollato i dati delle diverse partizioni montate
<Carlin0> pippo, spiega meglio il problema
<Paolo_SP> ok carlino, ho fatto la procedura che mi hai scritto ma dove mi ritrovo il file my-packages ?
<Carlin0> !studia | Paolo_SP
<ubot-it> Paolo_SP: se sei completamente a digiuno di linux ed hai deciso di punto in bianco di creare/gestire un server vorremmo darti un consiglio : studia prima , magari iniziando da questo man https://bit.ly/3be9lNQ
<Paolo_SP> potrei sapere in quale cartella mi ritrovo qusto file?
<Paolo_SP> ho eseguito il comando
<Paolo_SP> ma non so dove andare a prendere questo file my-packages
<pippo> spiego meglio nel dettaglio, ho appena revisionato un pc portatile montando su due ssd, in uno con due sistemi operativi win7, win10 in formato MBR(li rileva il grub), nel secondo ssd due sistemi operativi apple Mac OS HighSierra HSF/HFS+ e Ubuntu 18.04. ho tentato in tutti i modi anche usando rEFIt ma nulla
<Carlin0> pippo, quindi quale OS non rileva ?
<pippo> mac os highsierra
<Carlin0> boh più che dirti di provare a dare "sudo update-grub" non saprei , e tra le altre cose mi sembra che mac si possa installare solo sul loro hardware
<pippo> non ricordo come si incollano i dati del terminale sulla chat, cosi ti mostro le partizioni con comando fdisk -l
<Carlin0> quindi probabilmente pippo quello che stai facendo non è del tutto lecito
<pippo> ok, pensavo ci fosse una soluzione per montare la partizione su grub, mi interessava quel dettaglio, come se stessi lavorando su un hardware mac ma montato su linux a parte
<[Enrico]> pippo: è un computer Apple?
<pippo> nono assolutamente, è un hardware non mac ma adattato per funzionare con quel sistema operativo(funziona al 100%), con la sua partizione e boot efi
<pippo> chiedo solo per poter rilevare la partizione sul grub2
<[Enrico]> pippo: è illegale mi spiace, non possiamo dare supporto a questa configurazione. ed è anche per questo che è difficile che funzioni out of the box
<[Enrico]> MacOS è utilizzabile legalmente solo su hardware Apple
<pippo> ok, grazie mille comunque per la disponibilità
<ang65> salve, ho un problema con Skype, camera immagine capovolta, UBUNTU 18.04.4 LTS, notebook Asus. C'è una convalidata soluzione. Grazie
<maxdemo> salve, scusate ma sono poco pratico...
<maxdemo> Non riesco a visualizzare gli anteprima delle foto che sto scaricando dal cellulare, ma per vederle , devo aprirle...
<marioo> posso scaricare il programma su un sony vaio un po vecchio
<pippuccio76> Ho un problema all'avvio , penso che lhd stia per partire : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tz2FXmzB6Z/
<pippuccio76> come lancio e2fsck da teminale di boot ?
<pino2> ciao a tutti ho delle dificoltà a visualizzare il puntatore del mouse durante la registrazione dello schermo
<Mr_Pan> pino2> con cosa registri
<pino2> con teams
<Mr_Pan> pino2> da ubuntu  ?   perché non usi simplescreenrecorder ?
<pino2> anche un effetto può andare bene l'importate che sia visibile
<pino2> perchè mi richiedo di utilizzare quel programma in modo da poter traccia delle registrazioni
<Mr_Pan> pino2> questo é il canale ufficiale e non diamo supporto a programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali ... mi dispiace
<pino2> ok quindi io che uso ubunto ed ho tolto microsoft devo chiedere a microsoft perchè per la pandemia devo registrare lezioni su office grazie cmq
<Mr_Pan> pino2> vieni sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat  li possiamo parlare di Teams
<Guest23473> Nell'installare i driver alsa 1.0.20 per far funzionare l'audio al comando sudo apt-get install -y libavcodec-dev libavformat-dev libavutil-dev libmpeg4ip-dev liba52-0.7.4-dev mi esce  Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libmpeg4ip-dev Non ho trovato nulla in forum. Come posso risolvere?
<Guest23473> Stavo seguendo questa guida qui http://ubuntufacile.blogspot.com/search?q=driver+alsa
<vitodoc> alsa è gia installato
<Guest23473> Sì
<Mr_Pan> vitodoc> tra l'altro guida presa  "a caso" ...
<vitodoc> avevo visto ;)
<vitodoc> la mia non era una domanda
<Guest23473> nel senso non ufficilae?
<Guest23473> ah scusa
<Mr_Pan> Guest23473> che versione usi di ubuntu     ?
<Guest23473> è lubuntu
<vitodoc> Guest23473:  alsa è già installato... dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<Mr_Pan> stai seguendo una guida per la versione ß.04 del 2009!
<Mr_Pan> 9,04...
<Guest23473> non mi esce l'audio, ed avevo trovato in forum uno che aveva risolto il mio stesso problema con la mia stessa scheda con questo metodo
<Mr_Pan> 11 anni fa...
<Guest23473> vero -.- scusate ma sono un principiante e nella confusione non me ne ero accorto
<Guest23473> in ogni caso non riesco ugualmente a venirne a capo, nèè a trovare qualcosa in forum, devo aprire un 3d?
<Guest23473> il controller audio mi da in riproduzione, ma non si sente nulla. Ho verificato che non ci fossero dei mute e l'unica cosa che ho trovato riguardo la mia scheda era un 3d con quella guida...purtroppo vecchia
<Mr_Pan> Guest23473> ma che scheda stai usando  ?
<Mr_Pan> e quale versione di ubuntu  ?
<Guest23473> Azalia Audio Controller
<Mr_Pan> integrata ?
<Mr_Pan> ahhh realtek ... che disastro
<Guest23473> lubuntu 19.04.
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Guest23473> Vorrei scappare da windows e volevo fare pratica con sto pc, prima di cambiare anche gli altri
<Guest23473> Ma se il mio problema non è risolvibile, amen
<marcio> Boh continuo a cadere nonostante non abbia problemi di linea. Dicevo, sono quello che ha problemi con la scheda realtek e volevo capire se potete aiutarmi qui, aprire un 3d oppure rinunciare a ubuntu.
<Mr_Pan> maûn attimo
<Mr_Pan> marcio>
<Mr_Pan> marcio> prova ad installare oss4-base
<marcio> fatto, ma ancora nulla
<Mr_Pan> marcio> hai riavviato  ?
<Mr_Pan> fa teminale
<Mr_Pan> alsa-mixer    e controlla tutti i volumi che non siamo su mute
<marcio> sì eventuali mute li ho controllati i primi. Per riavviato intendi il pc?
<Mr_Pan> si
<marcio> è il pc con cui sto scrivendo, chiudo e ci provo a riavviare mi consigli?
<Mr_Pan> si
<marcio> ok a dopo
<marcio> Mr_Pan no, non ha funzionato. Cosa strana che ho dato alsamixer e mi dice adesso non esistente
<Mr_Pan> marcio> inesistente cosa ?
<marcio> dal terminal alsamixer mi da questo adesso: impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<marcio> io avevo seguito queste indicazioni https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=1505091 non vorrei che adesso ho installato qualcos'altro e va in conflitto
<marcio> ha la mia stessa scheda audio e il mio stessa problema
<Mr_Pan> marcio> sicuro é una guiada del 2008 ....
<marcio> eh purtroppo me ne sono accorto tardi
<Mr_Pan> marcio> prova a reinstallare alsa
<Mr_Pan> marcio> ma direi che il sistema é abbastanaza pastrocchiato
<Mr_Pan> marcio> hai dati importanti  sul pc  ?
<marcio> no, l'ho appena installato, se vuoi che lo formatti non ci sono problemi
<Mr_Pan> marcio> secondo me ti conviene
<Mr_Pan> una volta reinstallato magari domani ripassa di qua e vediamo che succede
<marcio> sì oramai domani perchè non ho più nella chiavetta la iso.
<paolo777> Salve , e' possibile un aiuto per la webcam su xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | paolo777
<ubot-it> paolo777: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<paolo777> Ho installato Xubuntu 19 , webcam usb funzionante sia con Vlc che con Guvcview, in skype appare la webcam nera, coie' non si accende
<FILETOFFISH> ciao a tutti
<FILETOFFISH> qualcuno puo ' aiutarmi
<gigirock> paolo777: ma skype applicazione o skypeweb ?
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | FILETOFFISH
<ubot-it> FILETOFFISH: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<paolo777> skype applicazione
<gigirock> paolo777: prova con skypeweb e vediamo se e' lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | FILETOFFISH
<ubot-it> FILETOFFISH: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<paolo777> fatto
<paolo777> ok
<FILETOFFISH> ho istallato l'ultima relaese di ubuntu su un vecchio macbook ma non mi riconosce la wifi come posso risolvere
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH> intanto devi comunicare il modello della wireless
<gigirock> paolo777: ok per te o per tutti ?
<Mr_Pan> se nn lo conosci dovremo cercare di capire..
<FILETOFFISH> quale la sintassi da terminale per individuarla?
<gigirock> FILETOFFISH: prova lspci poi lsusb
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C network
<paolo777> Mi sono disconnesso involontariamente...in skype web non e' presente addirittura ora posto la cam
<paolo777> ecc0 da terminale == Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<paolo777> Xubuntu 64bit
<FILETOFFISH> brodacom bmc4321 802.11a
<paolo777> non capisco scusa sono allae prime armi
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> quel modello di webcam é troppo vecchio non é supportata
<paolo777> ahhhhh   ok ed e' normale che funzioni con VLC?
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> funziona con vlc  ?
<Mr_Pan> strano ..
<paolo777> si con VLC funziona ed anche con file:///home/mio/Scrivania/guvcview.desktop
<paolo777> gucviw
<[Enrico]> paolo777: se non funziona solo con skype è un problema di skype
<[Enrico]> paolo777: controlla di avere l'ultima versione
<paolo777> si l'ultima aggiornata
<paolo777> quella interna del PC funziona
<paolo777> ma quella esterna usb non si accende ma e' presente in skype
<Mr_Pan> ....
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH> apri terminale
<paolo777> filetoffih cosa significa
<paolo777> sono alle prime armi
<Mr_Pan> scrivi    sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source     dai invio e inserisci la password
<paolo777> provo
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> FILETOFFISH é un altro utente ... siamo in 29 nel canale
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> no ! segui solo i comandi che sono per te ...
<paolo777> tenta di installare ma poi mi dice comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> paolo leggi sopra
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH>  scrivi    sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source     dai invio e inserisci la password
<paolo777> sta avanzando depmode......attendo...
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> ?!?
<paolo777> sta caricando il kernel
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> ma che comando hai dato  ?
<paolo777> fatto ha terminato che faccio ora?'
<paolo777> si si
<paolo777> aposto
<paolo777> controllo??
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> ma che comando hai dato  ?
<paolo777> questi 2 = sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<paolo777> ha reinstallato
<paolo777> come procedo ora?
<Mr_Pan> paolo777> ma hai letto ... erano per FILETOFFISH non per te ...
<Mr_Pan> te l'ho anche scritto
<paolo777> ahhh scusa
<Mr_Pan> ecco e adesso chissá che casino hai fatto ... hai installato un nuovo driveer per la sk wireless ...
<FILETOFFISH> broadcom inc. BMC4231 802.11
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH> scrivi il comando che ti ho incollato sopra
<FILETOFFISH> MrPan sono senza connessione sul mac
<paolo777> e come lo tolgo??
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH> e allora come vorresti fare ... ma poi un mac ?
<FILETOFFISH> e quello ho
<Carlin0> !bcm | FILETOFFISH leggi la guida
<ubot-it> FILETOFFISH leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Mr_Pan> FILETOFFISH> ti serve una connessione o leggi la guida e segui installazione manuale
<FILETOFFISH> si ho letto ma non sono bravo con i packages
<Carlin0> spiega come fare anche senza connessione ma è più incasinato
<FILETOFFISH> cmq se collego con cavo il modem al mac dovrebbe funzionare
<Carlin0> eh
<FILETOFFISH> e da li faccio installazione normale è fattibile
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<FILETOFFISH> ok grazie Carlin0
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-24
<pino2> buongiorno
<pino2> che significa eseguire dpkg--configure-a
<pino2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xsuqjLVqQEqHsGvlBbkM?signature=7980ada94664d86ad434559ced770228f09182bcf236fb5490eda8b1f33c66c1&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODUwNDM3MDB9
<marcio> Salve, sono di nuovo qui dopo che ieri, avendo fatto un papocchio con una guida vecchia, ho dovuto riformattare come consigliatomi da voi. Il problema è che nonostante mi dia in riproduzionec dalle casse non esce l'audio. Ho tolto i mute, seguito i consigli del forum e niente. Trattasi di scheda audio Azalia audio controller su lubuntu 18.04 lts.
<marcio> se può essere utile alla soluzione, al comando lsof | grep pcm mi da WARNING: can't stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing
<marcio>       Output information may be incomplete. ecc ecc.Vorrei uscirmene da windows anche con gli altri pc, ma non se aprire un 3d oppure rinunciare ad ubuntu e tutto.
<pino2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3eQOSKXQiy9w9zey3rJd?signature=af7009d2242679cf0ea2a7dfaa4dfe292fc10537dec984148b553a7c2c1ddc92&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODUwNDUyMjB9
<pino2> appena avete tempo mi potete aiutare a riconfigurare il pc
<Mr_Pan> marcio> che devi fare
<Mr_Pan> pino2> apri un terminale
<Mr_Pan> es crivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg configure -a
<Mr_Pan> pino2> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marcio> Mr_Pan vorrei far funzionare l'audio ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> marcio> avevi reinstalalto
<Mr_Pan>   ?
<marcio> Mr_Pan sì certo come mi avevi consigliato ieri
<Mr_Pan> marcio> quindi ora abbiamo un sistema appena installato senza smanettamenti vari giusto  ?
<Mr_Pan> e audio te lo vede ma non funziona  ?
<Mr_Pan> 1804  ?
<marcio> esatto
<Mr_Pan> che computer hai   ? laptop  ? marca ?  asus ?
<marcio> No fisso asus p5s-mxse
<Mr_Pan> hai audio che non si sente o si sente a tratti / tipo balbuzie  ?
<marcio> niente. Escludo che siano rotte le casso
<Mr_Pan> le casse esterne   ?
<marcio> sì esatto. Prima di installare lubuntu con windows funzionava tutto.
<Mr_Pan> allora da quello che leggo quella sk audio integrata Azalia Sound é problematica ancora fino al 2018 non é stata trovata una soluzione definitiva ed uguale per tutti
<Mr_Pan> marcio> con windows si hanno i driver ufficiali ...
<Mr_Pan> ora se vuoi ci sono 2-3 tentativi da fare ma il risultato non e'assicurato
<Mr_Pan> dovrai lavorare da terminale
<marcio> va bene
<Mr_Pan> 1. tentatativo
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/pulse/client.conf
<Mr_Pan> devi decommentare la riga   auto-connect-localhost = no   e cambiare il valore in yes
<Mr_Pan> salvi con CTRL+X  e confermi con S
<Mr_Pan> poi devi riavviare
<marcio> Mr_Pan mi è comparsa una schermata di gnu nano 2.9.3 non c'è la riga che mi dici da decommentare
<Mr_Pan> marcio cosa vuol dire  ?
<Mr_Pan> marcio> si deve aprire il file client.conf nell'editor
<Mr_Pan> la riga in questione e'in fondo al file ...
<Mr_Pan> marcio> ce la fai a rispondere in tempi umani !?
<Mr_Pan> pino2> ci sei ancora  ?
<marcio> Mr_Pan scusa ma ho dovuto allontanarmi e non sono praticissimo. Cmq ho fatto riavvio e ti dico
<marcio> Mr_Pan primo tentativo fallito
<hjhlh> buona quarantena a tutti, non utilizzo linux da molti anni. Ho ripreso in mano un portatile con Lubuntu, mi servirebbe per dare esami on line ma non riesco a capire come accedere alla webcam. Qualcuno puo' aiutare?
<hjhlh> risolto grazie
<ciccio> buongiorno
<Guest90889> volevo chiedere ho scaricato ubuntu 18.04 immagine lo messo sulla chiavetta con balena per avvio da usb per l'installazione su hard disk master
<Guest90889> l'installazione e partita fino al punto che ho abilitato username e psw , ora si e fermato perche mi chiede una connessione ad internet mediante comando sudo posso bypassare da sudo e continuare con la schermata normale?
<Guest90889> o ce qualche altra soluzione?
<Guest90889> grazie
<pino2> mr_Pan ho provato e non succede nulla
<pino2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/glMYgo9QzK3HPjrkVGvm?signature=6682e5e6db99a67963168fb8ebb1f53097b434584d46886e5bcf3c3c5d712701&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODUwNTMwNTh9
<pino2> ok Mr_Pan adesso
<Mr_Pan> pino2> come nn succede nulla ?
<Mr_Pan> ha finito  ?  hai di nuovo il cursore  ?
<Mr_Pan> ora dovresti essere  aposto
<Mr_Pan> ma lascia perdee il sw center
<Mr_Pan> apri terminae e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install synaptic
<Mr_Pan> quando avrá finito ti troverai una nuova voce nel menu ...
<Mr_Pan> Synaptic gestore pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> funziona molto megli odi SW center
<pino2> ok
<pino2> continuare s
<marcio> Mr_Pan mi hai dato una guida del 2009, ieri sera ho formattato solo perchè ne avevo seguito una più recente. Se non avete altre soluzioni che mi consigliate di fare, aprire un 3d in forum o rinunciare?
<marcio> Mr_Pan mi hai dato una guida del 2009, ieri sera ho dovuto formattare perchè ne avevo seguita una vecchia ma più recente. Che mi consigliate di fare, aprire una richiesta in forum oppure rinunciare?
<marcio> scusate il doppio messaggio non avevo visto che il primo fosse partito
<Mr_Pan> marcio> é del 2018
<Mr_Pan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/670084
<Mr_Pan> é la guida ufficiale piú recente che abbia trovato riguardo Azalia Sound
<Salva> Salve sono di nuovo qui, sembrava si fosse risolto ma non è così... sto ancora cercando di applicare le impostazioni del netplan in automatico all'avvio del sistema. ho eseguito "sudo crontab -e" e nel file aperto ho aggiunto prima "@reboot /usr/sbin/netplan apply" ma senza risultati, ho quindi provato a modificarlo in "@reboot netplan apply" ma an
<Salva> che qui senza risultati. soluzioni?
<pino2> scusate ho bisogno di aiuto che non ci capisco più nulla
<marcio> Mr_Pan boh o nella traduzione della guida qualcosa non l'ho capita o sono troppo nabbo per capire ancora certe funziona, so solo che non sono riuscito manco a far partire i comandi. Vorrei magari capire se aprire un 3d qualcuno mi aiuta passo per passo, o visto che neanche qua si ci riesce rinunciare a tutto?
<Mr_Pan> marcio> la chat e il forum non sono collegati puoi provare ma non aspettarti chissá che aiuto ...
<Mr_Pan> a meno che non trovi un samaratino ...
<Mr_Pan> *samaritano ...
<marcio> ed io di quello avrei bisogno. Alla fine mi pare di aver capito dallaguida che riattivando l'autospawn e disattivando la mia scheda il problema si potrebbe risolvere. Ma non capisco come riattivare l'autspawn
<SmokeFN> buongiorno a tutti
<SmokeFN> come rendo un utente sudoers su CentOS?
<Pienat> Salve vorrei avere un’informazione
<Pienat> Ho installato l’ultima versione di ubuntu su virtualbox, ho implementato la connessione desktop remoto, ho solo un problema.. quando vado a collegarmi tramite iPad sia in remoto direttamente su ubuntu che tramite Windows non mi viene letta la tastiera del mio iPad (ho provato a collegare anche una tastiera fisica all’iPad ma non funziona lo stesso)
<marcio> Ho capito sono troppo nabbo per chiedervi un una soluzione che per voi è complicata da trovare, figuriamoci da spiegare a me. Vedo di trovare "un samaritano" in forum, sennò rinuncio a linux, dato che non c'è spazio per chi vuole imparare ed ha problemi complicati. Grazie ugualmente per l'attenzione+
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | Pienat
<ubot-it> Pienat: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a installazioni reali (no virtuali) di ubuntu e  delle sue derivate ufficiali e al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali
<beppe> buongiorno non riesco più ad iserire la chiocciola
<beppe2> ok ho dato questo comando sul terminal sudo apt-get autoremove
<guest8> ho un macbook 2.1 2006 A1181 quale ubuntu posso mettere e compatbile ???
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<guest8> 4
<guest8> cpu 2.16 intel core 2 duo 4 gb ddr2 sdram
<Carlin0> lubuntu o xubuntu al massimo
<guest8> scheda video gma950  64 mb 32 bit
<guest8> ARCHITETTURA QUALE SCARICO
<Carlin0> se mi dici il modello esatto della cpu te lo dico
<guest8> A1181 MACBOOK 2.1 LATE 2006
<Carlin0> della cpu non del pc
<guest8> intel core 2 du 2,16
<guest8> intel core 2 duo 2.16 ghz
<guest8> ecco
<Carlin0> core duo ce ne sono parecchi , cmq in linea di massima dovrebbe supportare il 64 bit
<guest8> il mio e quello con 2.16 ghz
<Carlin0> prendi la 18.04
<guest8> 32 o 64
<Carlin0> eh ma serve il modello non la frequenza
<Carlin0> 64
<giovi> che app serve per inserire la chiocciola?
<guest8> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/it/it/ark/products/37262/intel-core-2-duo-processor-sl9600-6m-cache-2-13-ghz-1066-mhz-fsb.html
<guest8> queto
<guest8> e cpu
<guest8> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400 questo e quello giusto
<guest8> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400
<guest8> quale ubuntu posso
<guest8> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  questo
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> attualmente la rete sta usando un dominio ".local". ciò non è raccomandato e risulta incompatibile con la rilevazione  dei servizi avahi. il servizio è stato disabilitato.
<accendino> sto avendo problemi di connessione.
<accendino> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per cortesia
<Mr_Pan> accendino> a fare?
<Mr_Pan>  
<Mr_Pan> cosa stai usando come Sistema Operativo  ?
<accendino> Mr_Pan uso xubuntu alternate
<accendino> penso sia un problema mio perche su altri pc che ho qui va bene internet
<Mr_Pan> accendino> e hai un dominio ?!?!?!
<accendino> non so cosa risponderti. ho un modem normale la connessione infostrada fino a stamattina andava bene non mi dava quel messaggio
<Mr_Pan> accendino> non ho ancora capito che problema/werrore hai ...
<accendino> quando accendo il pc mi esce quel messaggio.
<Mr_Pan> accendino> mandi una foto .. .continuio a non capire .. mai visto prima..
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<accendino> ora riavvio e ti faccio lo screen
<accendino> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<accendino> https://prnt.sc/rm249o
<Mr_Pan> accendino> ok avahi praticamente viene usato nella rete locale e non ti creeerá nessun problema
<Mr_Pan> visto anche il basso numero di applicazioni che lo utilizzano
<Mr_Pan> o ti tieni quell'avviso se non ti disturba ...
<Mr_Pan> oppure si deve procedere alla rimozione del protocollo avahi dal sistema
<accendino> grazie Mr_Pan ma è un problema della mia scheda wireless o un problema di connessione proprio ?
<accendino> vabbè fa niente speriamo che con i prossimi aggiornamenti si sistema il tutto. grazie ancora. buona serata a tutti.
<pino2> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare
<pino2> vorrei resettare ubuntu e lasciare i programmi di base
<Mr_Pan> pino2> devi reinstallare
<pino2> voglio sistemare perchè mi si è bloccato tutto
<Mr_Pan> pino2> püerché si é bloccato  ?
<Mr_Pan> allora da termianle potresti provare con questo
<Mr_Pan> sudo dconf reset -f /
<Mr_Pan> e vedere se risolvi i problemi
<pino2> ubuntu softwar continua a giare
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti fai prima a reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> pino2> usa synaptic
<pino2> non so come si usa
<pino2> sudo dconf reset -f / cosa fa questo comandp?
<Mr_Pan> apri synaptic da meni clicchi sulla freccia cerchi il programma per nome ... spunti la casella e clicchi su Apllica per installare
<pino2> vorrei solo un sistema base in cui posso digitare la chiocciola dalla tastiera
<Mr_Pan> pino2> quel comando resetta tutto ... in teoria ...
<Mr_Pan> ma non conoscendo a che il tuo sistema é compromesso non so dirti con certezza
<pino2> resetta anche i file?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> pino2> io direi che potresti reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> e selezionare la tastiera corretta ... e fa il test di scrittura mentre installki
<pino2> io voglio disinstallare tutte le cose che non servono
<Mr_Pan> pino2> tipo  ?
<vitodoc> pino2: reinstalla il sistema selezionado installazione minima, così ti installa lo stretto necesario.
<Mr_Pan> a questo punto prova quel comando e vedi se ottieni il risultato che cerchi
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti reinstalla
<pino2> finisco di salvare
<pino2> ubuntu softwar ancora gira
<vitodoc> terminalo
<pino2> sudo dconf reset -f / provo a dare il comando mentre sto salvando su hrd disk?
<vitodoc> No, fai una cosa per volta
<pino2> ok aspetto
<pino2> ma non mi lasciare che il pc mi serve e non posso portarlo in assistenza
<pino2> voi non riuscite a collegarvi sul mio pc e fare modifiche con i miei permessi
<pino2> ?
<pino2> tipo come fa Huawei
<Mr_Pan> pino2> non facciamo assistenza in remoto
<pino2> ok
<pino2> ok finito di copiare
<pino2> ok scritto sudo dconf reset -f /
<pino2> adesso
<pino2> non cambia nulla
<Mr_Pan> pino2> tastiera a parte cosa vuoi ottenere ?
<pino2> un sistema di base e veloce
<pino2> cioè pratico che non devo stare a cercare ogni volta comandi vari
<vitodoc> comandi per cosa ??
<pino2> tipo il terminale
<vitodoc> il terminale su vuoi lo usi altrimenti usi le app grafiche
<pino2> si certo ma un app grafica abbastanza semplice ed intuitiva
<pino2> su Synaptic non ci capivo nulla
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<pino2> si ok ma ci capivo nulla cmq
<pino2> adesso che devo fare qui ubuntu software continua a girare
<pino2> ho scritto sudo dconf reset -f / ma non è successo nulla
<pino2> dconf reset [-f] PATH
<pino2> Reset a key or dir.  -f is required for dirs.
<pino2> PATH        Either a KEY or DIR
<pino2> che devo fare?
<pino2> Mr_pan che devo fare
<Mr_Pan> reinstalla
<pino2> ma come ?
<Mr_Pan> pino2> in che senso come  ?
<pino2> io non ci capisco più nulla
<Mr_Pan> come hai installato la prima volta con un dvd/usb e reinstalli da zero
<Mr_Pan> salvati eventuali documenti o altro
<pino2> lo ha fatto un mio amico
<Mr_Pan> pino2> ahh ecco
<pino2> volevo il due boot ma è riuscito
<pino2> quindi che faccio ora che non vapiù nulla tranne internet prima si era bloccato pure il wi fi
<verdiani> ciao ragazzi ho aggiornato ubuntu non mi funziona più l'audio mi appare solo uscita dummy solo se avvio in recovery e correggo gli errori poi all'avvio funziona
<vitodoc> pino2: porta ilpc dal tuo amico e fatti reinstallare il sistema
<verdiani> ma poi riavvio di nuovo e riappare uscita dummy
<pino2> da qui non posso fare nulla
<verdiani> mi caga qualcuno
<vitodoc> verdiani: io non so aiutarti in merito, aspetta che intervenga qualcun'altro
<Mr_Pan> verdiani> dicci prima cosa hai fatto... cosa hai toccato/cambiato/installato,.... facciamo prima che andare per tentativi
<verdiani> ho solo aggiornato tramite aggiornamenti software
<Mr_Pan> verdiani> e sono andati tutti a buon kfine  ?
<Mr_Pan> verdiani> hai aggiunto dei repositori esterni  a quelli ufficiali  ?
<verdiani> ho provato a riavviare in modalità recovery alla versione prima faccio correggi problemi avvio e funziona, ma poi quando riavvio mi riappare uscitaa dummy
<verdiani> si andati tutti ok
<Mr_Pan> verdiani apri Terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> lspci -nnk | grep -A2 Audio | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> e posta qui il link che avrai come risultato
<verdiani> https://termbin.com/edon
<Mr_Pan>  ok
<Mr_Pan> ora scrivi
<Mr_Pan> echo "options snd-hda-intel model=generic" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Mr_Pan> una volta dato questo comando
<Mr_Pan> riavvia il sistema e poi controlla se hai di nuovo le uscite corrette
<Mr_Pan> se non dovesse ancora funzionare devi ridare il comando sosituendo model=auto  a model=generic
<verdiani> ok grazie provo
<Mr_Pan> verdiani scomparso ..
<aquarius979> salve
<aquarius979> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<aquarius979> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-25
<Anto66> Succede, non sempre, però, che all'accesso al momento della immissione della password si bloco richiedendolo all'infinito. Riavvio e va tutto a posto. Questo succede ogni tanto casualmente. Versione 19.10. Cosa posso fare?. Grazie
<aquarius979> salve
<aquarius979> riscontro problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu
<aquarius979> chi può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> aquarius979, spega il problema e se qualcuno sa ...
<Carlin0> spiega*
<Frank56> Buongiorno, nel mio ubuntu 18.04 il pulsante di attivazione hotspot non è attivo
<guest90> ciao  ho un macbook 2.1 quale ubuntu posso mettere
<Mr_Pan> guest90> 2.1 sarebbe ?
<Mr_Pan> guest90> sarebbero utili le caratteristiche
<guest90> macbook a1181
<Mr_Pan> processore ram disco
<guest90> https://www.notebookcheck.it/Apple-MacBook-13-Core-2-Duo-Notebook-Recensione.2882.0.html
<Mr_Pan> ne esistono dieci versioni diverse
<guest90> queesto
<guest90> https://www.notebookcheck.it/Apple-MacBook-13-Core-2-Duo-Notebook-Recensione.2882.0.html
<guest90> con ssd 12
<guest90> ssd 120
<Mr_Pan> ram
<Mr_Pan> ?
<guest90> 4
<Mr_Pan> al massimo avrai 2 GB
<Mr_Pan> ok
<guest90> ok quale ubuntu
<Carlin0> guest90, ma non ti ho già detto ieri xubuntu ?
<Carlin0> la cpu non è granchè ...
<guest90> ma  lo devo mastrerizzare o usb n
<Carlin0> !installazione | guest90
<ubot-it> guest90: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> si é offeso  ?
<Carlin0> boh
<asterpul> Buonasera, vorei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu su un laptop lenovo T60
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Mr_Pan> T60 roba di 10 e passa anni fa 2003...
<asterpul> Genuine IntelCPU T1300 1.66Ghz 3,0 GB Ram Mobile Intel945GM Express Chipset Family
<Mr_Pan> sará un core2duo 4 GB ...
<asterpul> adesso gira ancora con XP
<Mr_Pan> Intel core Solo  neanche DUO
<Mr_Pan> asterpul> un atitmo che controllo una cosa
<asterpul> Grazie
<Mr_Pan> asterpul> allora il processore é 32 bit quindi al massimo potrai arrivare ad installare la versione 18.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> da li in poi sono solo 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> con quella configurazione ti consiglio Lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !deivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deivate'
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<asterpul> ok, ma avrò problemi con i driver video o audio secondo voi?
<Mr_Pan> asterpul> quel laptop é talmente vecchio e hw talmente testato che direi di no ... io mai avuto problemi con ubuntu e thinkpad
<Mr_Pan> asterpul> ho avuto t60 61 ecc ecc gino al t420
<Mr_Pan> *fino
<Mr_Pan> fino al t440p
<asterpul> perfetto...allora scarico http://releases.ubuntu.com/  ok?
<Carlin0> non è un core duo , e non supporta nemmeno il 64 bit
<Carlin0> lubuntu 18.04 direi
<asterpul> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<Carlin0> non ubuntu lubuntu
<Carlin0> con quella cpu ubuntu sarebbe troppo
<asterpul> cosa mi consigliate allora
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto ... lubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> scarica dal link delle derivate che ti ha mandato Mr_Pan
<asterpul> Ok, vado con questo release :18.04.1/ 2018-04-26 20:54  -
<asterpul> corretto?
<Carlin0> !derivate | asterpul
<ubot-it> asterpul: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<asterpul> Grazie 1000!
<asterpul> Buona serata
<asterpul> Che differenza c'è tra Desktop 32 bit  e Alternate 32 bit? (scusate ignoranza)
<Carlin0> asterpul, la alternate non ha un installer grafico ma alla fine il risultato è il medesimo
<Abigor91> Ciao a tutti. Ho una perplessità. Premetto che ho un asus rog strix scar II e uso netbootin per scaricare la iso di kubuntu 19.10...tuttavia dopo il riavvio in modalità avanzata e il boot da chiavetta usb...scelgo "installa kubuntu"...tuttavia quando indico a quale rete collegarmi, si blocca tutto, schermata nera e il computer si spegne. Potete dar
<Abigor91> mi un consiglio? Grazie
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Abigor91> Fa come netbootin che prende dal web o devo avere la distro sul mio pc per avviare la procedura?
<Mr_Pan> Abigor91> devi avere la iso sul pc
<Abigor91> perfetto. ma posso trasferire questa irc su app desktop? ho mIRC
<Carlin0> eh ?
<Carlin0> ah vuoi entrare qui da mirc ?
<Abigor91> esatto
<Carlin0> metti server chat.freenode.net canale #ubuntu-it
<Abigor> Eccomi
<Carlin0>  a dopo
<Abigor> L'installazione non va mai a buon fine..è tutto il pomeriggio che provo
<Mr_Pan> Abigor> hai rifatto la usb  ?
<Abigor> Sto scaricando kubuntu.iso, etcher e altri 3 file. 4 gb da scaricare. 10 minuti
<Abigor> appena ho tutto, faccio una flashata al volo...e tentoù
<Abigor> :(
<Abigor> Bene. 7 minuti di spasmodica attesa per un flashata
<asterpul> Grazie Carlin0 ...Salvo un po di file e procedo all'installazione
<joxic> Ragazzi ho installato su un mmediacom winpad 11.6 ultra il sistema operativo ma non trova il wifi
<joxic> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire cosafare?
<joxic> ho gia cercato tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Winjam> Buona sera a tutti qualcuno conosce un buon tool per tentare il recupero di un HD esterno?
<Carlin0> !chat | Winjam
<ubot-it> Winjam: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JB2900> salve
<JB2900> a tutti potrei avere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<JB2900> grazie
<JB2900> allora ho montato per la prima volta lubuntu (nello stesso giorno ho tentato varie distro su base ubuntu tutte cambiate per stesso problema) il mio laptop è un piccolo mediacom sb130 purtroppo ubuntu credo non riconosca  la scheda wi-fi impedendomi di connettermi validamente alla rete wi-fi (mi chiede password ripetutamente) però si connette al cel
<JB2900> lulare in hotspot. credo che la scheda sia una rlt8327bs, credo...
<Carlin0> realtek mi arrendo , non hanno driver  funzionanti per linux
<JB2900> ahia quindi sono spacciato
<Carlin0> al momento sono le peggio supportate
<JB2900> potrei ovviare il problema con una wi-fi usb?
<JB2900> ovviare al*
<Carlin0> certo , purchè non realtek , le altre vanno quasi tutte
<JB2900> okay, avresti qualche nome da consigliarmi? io non ne capisco nulla di tutte queste cose, sono un improvvisato haha
<Carlin0> è difficile consigliare una wifi usb perchè non conta la marca ma il chip che sta dentro...
<JB2900> ah ecco, non ne avevo idea
<Carlin0> se fosse una scheda interna ti direi prendi una intel e vai sul sicuro
<JB2900> quindi il problem con realtek sorgerà con qualsiasi distro linux giusto?
<Carlin0> ma usb non ho idea
<Carlin0> esatto
<JB2900> dovro rimetterci windows allora seppur essendo un utente mac da sempre non hi gran dimestichezza
<JB2900> temo che per fare una usb di ripristino windows dovrò installarlo su mac per usare il loro media tool
<JB2900> grazie mille dell’aiuto! buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-26
<abigor> Buongiorno...sono tornato...
<Mr_Pan> abigor> che problema avevi   ?
<Tribe89> Buongiorno a tutti, posso chiedere aiuto qui per l'installazione di Ubuntu?
<gigirock> Tribe89:6 nel posto giusto... fai la tua domanda
<Tribe89> Grazie
<Tribe89> Ho un HP Pavilion v2000 (credo sia quello il modello, è vecchiotto)
<Carlin0> !italiano | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<Tribe89> Ho creato una copia di ubuntu su Universal USB Installer
<Tribe89> su chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> Tribe89, usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Tribe89> riavviando il pc, ho premuto f10 ma non mi riconosce la periferica
<Tribe89> grazie riprovo subito e aggiorno
<Carlin0> Tribe89, poi bisognerebbe anche sapere se il pc supporta il boot da usb
<Tribe89> Come posso sapere se supporta il boot usb?
<Carlin0> se non trovi l'opzione nel bios ...
<Carlin0> Tribe89, ma che cpu ha questo pc ? quanta ram ?
<Tribe89> Purtroppo è la prima volta che faccio queste cose, potrei mandarvi degli screenshot dele schermate che escono quando premo f10?
<Tribe89> 1 gb ram
<Carlin0> e il processore ?
<Tribe89> Intel Core 2 CPU T5500 @1.66 Ghz
<[Enrico]> Tribe89: con 1 GB di ram non fai molto eh, io lo pensionerei sinceramente. Poi se vuoi provare per imparare Linux ok, ma tieni conto che con 1 GB di ram non fai niente di seriamente utile. Anche aprire una semplice pagina web è un compito mastodontico per un computer così vecchio
<Tribe89> E' una ciofeca, volevo vedere se riuscivo a recuperarlo per lavoro easy e per spraticarmi con Linux non avendolo mai provayo
<Tribe89> Certo, lo so, ma mi piacerebbe scoprire questo sistema operativo... la quarantena è lunga XD
<[Enrico]> un raspberry pi che costa 55 dollari ha 4 GB di ram
<Tribe89> Immagino
<Carlin0> si ma come minimo passa a lubuntu che almeno è più leggerino
<[Enrico]> Tribe89: bene, buon divertimento allora :)
<Tribe89> Quindi secondo te questo pc non supporta usb boot?
<Carlin0> Tribe89, questo devi saperlo tu
<Carlin0> guarda nel bios tra le opzioni di boot e vedi
<Carlin0> in alternativa ci va un dvd
<Tribe89> Sto girando mille siti (aranzulla, pincopallino.com ecc) ma non riesco a capire se supporta o meno, posso mandarvi due screenshot al volo?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tribe89> carico
<Tribe89> in sequenza, parte 1 2 e 3
<Tribe89> http://prnt.sc/rn2iir
<Tribe89> http://prnt.sc/rn2j8x
<Tribe89> http://prnt.sc/rn2jn4
<Tribe89> man mano che apro le finestre, il sistema di configurazione è solo quello
<Carlin0> nella 2 (boot option) non ci sono opzioni usb o similia
<Tribe89> altrimenti non si può fare una bipartizione su pc, in assenza di usb o dvd? Il sistema operativo è windows 7
<Carlin0> o usb o dvd
<Tribe89> per floppy intende proprio il floppy o anche schede memoria sd..?
<Tribe89> ok
<Tribe89> vedrò di usare un lettore dvd.. senza uscire di casa! :(
<Tribe89> ho provato a masterizzare con questo, 4% in 50 min... :O
<Tribe89> potevo farci le uova
<Tribe89> va bene grazie a tutti del supporto
<mirko789456123> salve buongiorno
<mirko789456123> vorrei avere un link per scaricare il vorstro sistema operativo adeguato al mio pc un po obsoleto se e possibile
<Jonny_92> Ciao, sono un nuovo utente appena registrato. Volevo porre una domanda sul chiedi, ma pur avendo un account non riesco a farlo. Come potrei fare?
<fabio_cc> Jonny_92: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu, prova a leggere https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/manuale e se hai ancora dubbi prova a contattare lo staff di chiedi https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/contatti/
<Jonny_92> Ottimo, grazie mille
<Mik82> buongiorno, ho un problema con la modifica di alcuni file nelle cartelle contenute nel mio secondo HD montato su ubuntu
<LucianoVR> Buonasera! Ho formattato con Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS il mio vecchio notebook ASUS K50IJ che aveva in origine Windows 7. Quando apro la webcam l'immagine che mi viene mostrata è capovolta. Qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi?
<SaxS> Buona Sera. Sto installando ubuntu su pc di mio padre dove è presente win7 ho creato partizione etx4 e swap. ma quando vado ad installare mi viene fuori il seguente avviso "No EFI System Partion was found"
<SaxS> e mi consiglia di non continuare
<Mr_Pan> SaxS> stai installando in modalitá uefi
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SaxS> Mr_Pan: ok ma sto reinstallando su una versione vecchia di ubuntu. e quando ho installato quella versione l'ho fatto sempre da chiavetta. perchè ora mi fa problemi?
<SaxS> Seguo la guida grazie mille Buona Serata
<paolo65> ciao a tutti sto installando kubuntu sulla mia macchina che ha un SSD120g e HHD da 1T .. pensavo di mettere bot e / su SSD e home su HHD corretto?
<Carlin0> paolo65, io eviterei la partizione di /boot
<paolo65> ?
<paolo65> cioè?
<paolo65> Carlin0: elimino quella partizione  gli dico di creare il boot su SSD?
<Carlin0> non devi per forza farla ...
<paolo65> quindi sarà HHD : ext4  /home ; SSD ext4 /
<Carlin0> esatto
<paolo65> ho visto che lo swap lo crea direttamete lui ?
<Carlin0> più la efi se il pc ha uefi
<paolo65> da qualche parte posso postare un screnshot ?
<Carlin0> quanta ram hai ? ubuntu ad esempio la swap te la fa su file kubuntu non saprei
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vitodoc> ideam
<vitodoc> idem
<Carlin0> vitodoc, anche kubuntu su file ?
<vitodoc> certo
<Carlin0> ok ...
<paolo65> https://imgur.com/a/irPDKKl
<paolo65> non avendo flaggato la formattazione di home dovrei ritrovarmi tutti i daati ?
<Carlin0> paolo65, ma è UEFI o no ?
<paolo65> bella domanda non lo me lo ricordo come posso verificarlo ?
<paolo65> da terminale?
<Carlin0> da terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Carlin0> paolo65, la /home esisteva già ?
<paolo65> Carlin0: yes avevo mint .... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9tXBj39Xkf/
<paolo65> Carlin0: entrambe le partizioni Primarie  su entrambi i dischi?
<Carlin0> non è uefi ..
<Carlin0> primarie o no non cambia nulla
<paolo65> ok allora procedo cosi ?
<Carlin0> qual'è il primo disco al boot ?
<Carlin0> quello dove hai messo la root o quello della /home ?
<paolo65> Carlin0: https://imgur.com/a/xv1XcsX    il boot lo installerei in sdb
<paolo65> Carlin0: intedi dal bios?
<Carlin0> eh certo dal bios
<paolo65> attualmete credo sia il device usb
<paolo65> dovrei controllare .. lo posso fare da terminale o devo uscire  rientrare?
<Carlin0> devi entrar enel bios per vederlo , altra cosa : ma il disco della / è più piccolo di quello della /home ? e hai visto le altre partizioni ?
<paolo65> si HHD dove c'è la home è 1T SSD 120g
<paolo65> quello che c'è attualmente lo vorrei togliere e lasciare kubuntu come unico OS
<paolo65> Carlin0: SDA 1 T , SDB 120g (ssd)
<Carlin0> ok , vedi nel bios ed eventualmente impsta sdb
<paolo65> ok allora procedo con istallazione come da ultima immagine...?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> puoi anche cambiarlo dopo l'impostazione nel bios
<paolo65> grz eventualmente torno ad installazione effettuata ... a dopo ...
<paolo65> Carlin0:  mi sa che qualcosa è andato storto ...perche alla fine la macchina non si riavvia ...
<Carlin0> hai guardato il boot nel bios ?
<Carlin0> che disco è ...
<paolo65> Carlin0: al riavvio non mi fa accedere al bios ...
<Carlin0> in quel caso il problema è il pc
<paolo65> non vedo la schermata in cui mi indica i tasti per accedere vedo una schermata nera con cursore
<paolo65> Carlin0: funzionava fino a 5 min fa
<Carlin0> a me sembra strano
<paolo65> Carlin0: non è possibile che isa perche non ho meso la partizione /boot
<paolo65> *sia
<Carlin0> un sistema operativo non modifica quelle cose
<paolo65> riprovo ad avviare
<paolo65> Carlin0: risolto dal bios ... scusami ma il processore è uno xeon 5 con un bel po di ram e avviava cosi veloce che non lo vedevo ì, poi mi sono ricordato del cmd per accedere al bios
<Carlin0> bastava cambiare disco ...
<paolo65> si adesso  sono dentro mi installo un po di software e personalizzo ..
<paolo65> Carlin0: grz del supporto
<paolo65> se mi trrovo bene installo anche su notebook
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> paolo65, hai messo la 18.04 ?
<paolo65> si la lt
<paolo65> LTS
<Carlin0> vabè , io vado ... alla prossima
<Carlin0> ok ottimo :)
<Enry57> Ho installato Xubuntu LTS 18.4  suoni di sistema e notifiche non funzionano/ altri suoni video audio mp3 mp4 ok
<Enry57> le ho tentate tutte , ho visto pure nei vari forum che e' problema noto
<Enry57> qualche aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-27
<Deltaland> Buongiorno
<Deltaland> Vi é capitato anche a voi su portatile (ho) che Ubuntu all'avvio ha la schermata nera?
<Mr_Pan> Deltaland> dopo l'avvio  ?
<Deltaland> Devi premere il tasto shift all avvio e fare recovery
<Mr_Pan> e po iparte regolarmente  ?
<Mr_Pan> poi. riparte...
<Deltaland> Sì ma al prossimo riavvio lo stesso ma non lo fa sempre
<Deltaland> Sono tornato
<Deltaland> Perché quasi sempre devo usare shift e poi Ubuntu recovery/?
<fabry74> buongiorno,
<fabry74> vorrei installare linux sul mio pc oramai divenuto un mattone
<fabry74> queste le caratteristiche, quale mi cionsigliate, che vada bene per questo hardware
<fabry74> ?
<Mr_Pan> fabry74> non pensare che ubuntu magicamente risolva i problemi del tu pc
<fabry74> 3 giga di ram processore inte 1,66 ghz
<Mr_Pan> caratteristiche del mattone?
<fabry74> scheda video invidia go force 7400
<Carlin0> cpu ? (modello esatto)
<fabry74> un secondo
<fabry74> intel core 2 cpu
<fabry74> t 5200
<Mr_Pan> ok un attimo
<Mr_Pan> processore 64 bit
<fabry74> grazie
<Mr_Pan> non molto potente ormai
<Mr_Pan> ti direi una a scelta tra xubuntu e lubuntu (la + leggera in assoluto)
<Mr_Pan> in versione 64 bit ovviamente
<Carlin0> lubuntu 18.04 direi
<fabry74> naturalmente non penso di volare installando linux, ma neanche attendere un ora tra accenzione evarie
<Carlin0> !derivate | fabry74
<ubot-it> fabry74: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<fabry74> scusate l'ignoranza: la differenza tra lubundo ubundo e xbundo sta nelle prestazioni,ok, ma anche nel reperire programmi?
<Carlin0> cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica che è più leggera ma il motore è lo stesso
<fabry74> grazie, provo lubundu 18.04 64 bit allora
<Luca0887> Ciao
<Luca0887> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un pc che supporta windows vista
<Carlin0> premesso che se avevi vista il pc è molto vecchio e quindi uubntu sarebbe troppo pesante : dove ti blocchi ?
<Luca0887> ho scaricato ubuntu e installato su usb faccio partire il bios metto priorità usb ma parte sempre windows
<Carlin0> come hai preparato la usb ?
<Luca0887> ho usato rufus
<Carlin0> prova con etcher ...
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> e cmq io metterei lubuntu/xubuntu su un pc simile
<Carlin0> con ubuntu sarebbe un chiodo
<Carlin0> troppo pesante
<Luca0887> ok ho usato anche etcher
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Luca0887> ma niente
<Carlin0> allora se non si avvia forse il problema è nel pc , e dovresti provare con un dvd
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> a dopo , devo andare ...
<Luca0887> grazie
<Adry70> ciao. Ho un vecchio pc con doppia partizione. Non mi parte più ubuntu, all'accensione entra in modalità grub rescue. Cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> Adry70> iniziare a dirci cosa hai fatto  ?
<domy> salve, vorrei scaricare kbuntu ho un vecchio pc, ma è lentissimo
<domy> non riesco a capire se il mio portatile è 32 o 64 bit
<domy> in ogni caso la versione 32 bit non me la fà scaricare, mi dice NOT FOUND
<[Enrico]> domy: in generale Linux non è un sistema leggero che funziona su PC vecchi meglio di Windows. è un sistema moderno che per funzionare al meglio richiede sistemi moderni. Se lo vuoi provare per imparare va bene, ma se hai intenzione di usare quel computer seriamente.... potrebbe non funzionare bene
<[Enrico]> domy: Ubuntu non fornisce più versioni a 32 bit dal 2018
<domy> diciamo che non è un pc che utilizzo per lavoro, solo per necessità
<domy> ora ad esempio dovrei inviare un file excell
<domy> o fare un bonifico
<domy> tutto quà
<vitodoc> domy: se non ci dici le caratteristiche hardware non è possibile aiutarti.
<Adry70> Sinceramente non lo so, mia figlia me lo ha consegnato già con quella schermata. Mi ha detto che ubuntu non partiva e lo ha spento bruscamente tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione.
<Luca0887> altri suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> Adry70> complimenti .. ecco perché e'in grub rescue...
<[Enrico]> molto probabilmente è andato storto qualcosa prima. Si è inchiodato e lo ha spento
<[Enrico]> Adry70: sinceramente la cosa più semplice è fare un backup dei dati e reinstallare
<[Enrico]> per installare ubuntu ci vogliono 20 minuti. Per aiutarti a far ripartire il computer senza reinstallare potrebbero volerci ore
<canno> non riesco ad installare lubuntu
<canno> ho un pc sony vaio con bios ami
<canno> ho provato di tutto
<canno> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> !!installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> canno hai una usb  ?  l'hai preparata con etcher   ?
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<canno> si si grazie sono riuscito a risolvere mi mancava un passaggio
<Adry70> grazie Enrico. Come faccio ad reinstallare ubuntu dalla modalità grub rescue?
<yolpe> ciao, buongiorno a tutti... qualcuno mi aiuta a capire perchè alcuni programmi li vedo nel gestore processi ma non se digito top da prompt in shell terminale? sto cercando di indagare su un processo chiamato exe che vedo solo nel gestore processi grafico ma non è presente da comando top in terminale. ho notato che spesso. uso lubuntu 18.04 (kernel
<yolpe> lubuntu i686) su un vecchio AMD ATH64x2 (dual core). vorrei capire cosa avvia questo exe che spesso è presente quando si pianta il pc (come numerosi processi chrome alcuni con spropositato cpnsumo di memoria)
<Carlin0> !installazione | Adry70
<ubot-it> Adry70: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> yolpe, prova con ps ux | grep exe
<yolpe> provo
<yolpe> !pastbin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastbin'
<Carlin0> chrome uso spropositato di memoria ?  dipende che siti apri
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<CristianBarber> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con il login. Mi serve aiuto
<Carlin0> !aiuto | CristianBarber
<ubot-it> CristianBarber: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<yolpe> righe da ps ux | grep exe  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3gMQfNXwHP/
<yolpe> Carlin0 posta su portale libero e ebay solitamente sono sufficenti a far avviare una sfilza di processi chromium-browser, alcuni appunto con uso anche di 1 gb di VM che mi piantano il pc
<CristianBarber> ggiornando Ubuntu 14.04 al 16.04, si è bloccato ed ho spento. Ora si blocca sulla scherma con login
<yolpe> inoltre ho visto che si avvia anche questo exe quando si pianta tutto
<Carlin0> yolpe, è la prima in alto , sembra essere qualcosa legato al sistema
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, aggiornato o reinstallato ?
<[Enrico]> Adry70: non puoi, devi scaricare la iso e rifare la penna USB
<yolpe> Carlin0 non sai dirmi di piú di cosa si tratti e a cosa serva...o meglio ancora come inibirlo/eliminarlo?
<yolpe> posso metterlo in blacklist?
<Carlin0> yolpe, forse pstree ci dice qualcosa di più ...
<Carlin0> prima di bloccare devi capire se è essenziale al sistema
<[Enrico]> yolpe: gvfsd è un servizio gnome per astrazione di file system. È fondamentale per il corretto funzionamento
<[Enrico]> quel particolare processo sembra implementare il protocollo del cestino
<[Enrico]> yolpe: ah e nota che gestore processi e top potrebbero mostrare nomi diversi per i processi. è normale
<CristianBarber> Ragazzi ho la schermata con login dopo aver spento il pc durante l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu 16.04
<CristianBarber> Non so cosa inserire nel login
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, magari rispondi a cosa ti si è chiesto ...
<yolpe> [Enrico] non ho mai trovato alcuna correlazione tra i programmi avviati e la presenza di exe in gestore processi... ho cercato di fare questa attenzione moltissime volte
<CristianBarber> Scusatemi sono nuovo, non sono esperto e sto scrivendo dal telefono
<CristianBarber> Stavo aggiornando, ho spento. Ora ho solo schermata nera con login e pass. Il login sarebbe?
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, aggiornato o reinstallato ?
<CristianBarber> Aggiornato
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, purtroppo non sempre gli avanzamenti di versione vanno a buon fine , se poi lo interrompi spegnendo ci metti anche del tuo
<CristianBarber> Si e stato un mio errore ma ora come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, hai il pc vicino ora ?
<CristianBarber> Si
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, se premi alt + f2 cambia qualcosa ?
<CristianBarber> No nulla
<CristianBarber> Resta sempre su quella schermata
<Carlin0> e ctrl + alt + f2 ?
<CristianBarber> Nulla
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, all'avvio de pc vedi il menù di grub ?
<CristianBarber> Non so se sia il grub ma escono tanti 'ok' ed un FAILED
<Carlin0> CristianBarber, ce solo uubntu su quel pc o anche altri OS ?
<CristianBarber> Solo ubuntu
<CristianBarber> Non lo usavo da tanto. Ieri ho aggiornato alla 14.04 ed poi alla 16.04
<Carlin0> ok allora all'avvio premi shift e ti dovrebbe apparire il menù di grub
<Carlin0> quando sei al menù scegli opzioni avanzate
<yolpe> Carlino https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kwWPGsTnB9/ ho ridato pstree dopo aver messo la shell a tutto schermo, ma ancora non è sufficiente a farmi vedere tutta la radice dei processi chrome. credi che qualcosa qui possa avere relazione con exe?
<Carlin0> yolpe, hai letto quello che prima ti ha detto enrico ?
<Carlin0> yolpe, pstree | nc termbin.com 9999
<yolpe> Credo di avere inteso e, per quel poco che ne so ho risposto.. non so nel dettaglio cosa  possa voler  dire
<yolpe> gvfsd è un servizio gnome per astrazione di file system... nella mia ignoranza spero di poter inibire exe senza ostacolare gvfsd...
<Carlin0> non puoi incasini il sistema
<yolpe> https://termbin.com/ekts
<Carlin0> yolpe, ricordami che cpu hai e quanta ram ...
<Mr_Pan> yolpe io ancora devo capire cosa vorresti fare
<yolpe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qy7QWk9yny/ Carlin0
<yolpe> 2 giga di ram e KiB Swap:   678096 total
<Carlin0> yolpe, 2 gb di ram sono pochi , il minimo sindacale direi per i siti di oggi
<Carlin0> quindi è inutile lamentarsi dell'OS quando il problema è l'HW
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> ai installato antivirus (freshclam)  ssh client e samba ... li usi  ?
<yolpe> Mr_Pan avrei voluto cancellare o inibire il processo che leggo chiamarsi exe in gestore processi ma non ho ben chiaro perchè a volte lo trovo in uso e a volte no. mi sembra che quando è in uso coincide con il piantarsi del pc
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> il processo exe!?!?
<yolpe> esatto il processo exe
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> mai visto un processo exe ...
<yolpe> Carlino, bob mi lamento minimamente dell'OS e sono consapevole che ho un HW :(((
<Mr_Pan> al limite exec...
<Carlin0> yolpe, è mezzora che dici che chrome/chromum prende troppa ram , la realtà è che tu ne hai pochissima
<yolpe> non mi lamento anzi ritengo una fortuna che esistano ubuntu e derivate
<yolpe> Mr_Pan https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3gMQfNXwHP/
<yolpe> il paste per le immagini come si usa?
<Carlin0> e come ti ha detto enrico è un processo essenziale non puoi bloccarlo
<Carlin0> yolpe, facci capire : cosa ti serve ? qual'è il problema ?
<yolpe> Ok allora... confermato questo non chiedo altro... non sapevo cosa servisse ma se mi dite che è un processo noto ed essenziale caso risolto e molte grazie :)
<yolpe> Lo so che ho poca ram, vedrò di controllare se ho porte vuote o se sto vecchio AMD supporta qualcosa di piú sostituendo credo DDR3... boh, è un po che non lo apro. Grazie 1000
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<yolpe> Mr_Pan che non t'ho risposto, freshclam e samba sono istallati, riguardo ssh vedo che ho openssh-client, libssh 2-1, libssh-gcrypt - 4
<yolpe> è piú indicato che vada a istallare anche ssh e dipendenze o sono tranquillo lo stesso con quello che ho?
<yolpe> nel dubbio ho istallato.. di nuovo grazie. esco Ciao
<Abigor> Buona sera a tutti
<Guest43283> chi ha un problema su ubuntu19.1 per riconoscimento dvd?
<Mr_Pan> Abigor> buonasera
<ForzaUbuntu> Ciao ragazzi, ho una domanda veloce veloce
<ForzaUbuntu> devo eliminare alcuni file in una cartella tutti con lo stesso nome
<ForzaUbuntu> mi chiedevo se ci fosse un comando da terminale per poter scrivere rm e solo liniziale del nome del file cosi li toglieva tutti di fila
<ForzaUbuntu> dato che si trovano in usr/share/icons/ per cui servono i permessi
<gigirock> dipende dai files ... tutti con lo stesso nome ?
<ForzaUbuntu> iniziano tutti con vibrancy
<ForzaUbuntu> mi basta dare sudo rm e poi ceercare tuti i file con il nome vibrancy
<ForzaUbuntu> esiste qualche comando?
<gigirock> ForzaUbuntu: sudo rm /usr/share/icons/vibrancy*
<gigirock> ForzaUbuntu:hanno una estensione ?
<ForzaUbuntu> no no, sono solo cartelle
<ForzaUbuntu> ma se invece che cartelle fossero stati file con estensione pero sempre con l nome vibrancy, come avrei dovuto scrivere?
<ForzaUbuntu> me le sto scrivendo in un file cosi mi ricordero
<gigirock> ForzaUbuntu: sudo rm /usr/share/icons/vibrancy*.estensione
<gigirock> ForzaUbuntu:il carattere * indica 'tutto' così : *pippo* tutto quello che contiene pippo , *pippo tutto quello che finisce per pippo *.exe tutto quello con estensione .exe fai attenzione se il nome del file contiene spazi
<gigirock> perche' dovresti scrivere rm pippo\ \pluto per indicare lo spazio , ma poi non funziona mai , fai prima a scrivere rm 'pippo pluto'
<ForzaUbuntu> ma la stessa cosa vale anche se volessi cercare un file in una determinata cartella?
<ForzaUbuntu> Potrei usare anche questa regola dell'asterisco?
<gigirock> beh e'
<gigirock> beh e'
<gigirock> beh e' + complicato ,... find . -iname "nomedelfile"
<gigirock> time for dinner
<ForzaUbuntu> azz quanti comandi
<ForzaUbuntu> grazie sei stato molto gentile
<Guest94089> Buonasera a tutti, sto tentando di installare lubuntu 19.04 LTS su asus eeepc 1201k dopo aver inserito i dati di installazione l'applicativo si chiude e resta il puntatore del mouse col simbolo tondo (tipo applicazione al lavoro). anche aspettando parecchio l'installazione non termina
<Carlin0> la 19.04 non è LTS ed è anche fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> poi su un eeepc é la meno indicata
<Mr_Pan> Guest94089> eeepc avrai al massimo 2 gb di ram ... la distro che puoi instalalre e' Lubuntu 18.04 lts 32 bit
<Mr_Pan> inoltre ha una scheda grafica integrata SiS che al 95% non funzionerá ... sono le schede grafiche con meno supporto in assoluto
<Guest94089> Ho sbagliato, la versione provata è la 18.04 LTS a 32 bit.
<Guest94089> Ha 1 solo Giga ddi RAM
<Guest94089> che linux mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> Guest94089, da che supporto installi dvd o usb ?
<Guest94089> USB
<Carlin0> con un gb di ram cmq non ci farai nulla , come apri un sito web la saturi
<Carlin0> come hai preprato la usb ?
<Guest94089> con il programma di ubuntu pe creare USB di avvio da ISO
<Carlin0> che programma ?
<Guest94089> startup disk creator
<Carlin0> prova con etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Guest94089> però il PC fa regolarmente il boot da USB e riesco ad avviare l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> Guest94089> secondo me insisto con i problemi della scheda grafica
<Carlin0> una sis ? ahi
<Mr_Pan> eh giá
<Mr_Pan> sk grafica integrata e chipset SiS ...
<Guest94089> non saprei, come la posso verificare?
<Mr_Pan> Guest94089> ho giá verificato io
<Mr_Pan> ecco qua  da Asus Italia    Processore e Chipset   AMD ® Athlon / SiS741GX, SiS966L
<Guest94089> altre distribuzioni linux che funzionino ne conoscete?
<Carlin0> con quella scheda sei sempre lì
<Carlin0> e ammesso che riuscissi a installar eavrai come risoluzione massima 800 x 600
<Guest94089> al momento ha una risoluzione 1024x768
<Carlin0> con che OS ?
<Guest94089> con lubuntu live che parte da USB
<Mr_Pan> si ma qualcosa non quadra con la gestione del chipset ... siamo sempre li
<Guest94089> quindi devo rassegnarmi a XP?
<Mr_Pan> potrebbe essere la gestione dell energia .. la parte video ... o chissá cosa ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest94089> se vuoi provare altre strade ... ma dubito avrai risultati diversi ... ma visto mai
<Guest94089> volevo provare ubuntu netbook 10.10 ma il pc non fa il boot, non lo riconosce come SO
<Carlin0> 20 minuti fa ... → 20:24 <Carlin0> prova con etcher
<Simesamp> Trovati file .nyton su Ubuntu!!!! Che fare? Grazie
<Guest94089> Ok provo con etcher, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-28
<mikemike> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema tecnico, posso chiedere a voi?
<mikemike> Ho un pc in dual boot win7 ubuntu; sino a qualche giorno fa riuscivo a registrare l’audio degli altoparlanti con audacity in win7 e pure in ubuntu. Poi mi son reso conto che in win non funzionava il microfono così ho reinstallato il driver…. Ora il microfono e altoparlanti funzionano sia in win che ubuntu ma la cosa strana è che non riesco più a re
<mikemike> gistrare l’audio degli speakers con audacity o altri software ne su win ne in ubuntu!! cosa può esser successo?
<Carlin0> mikemike, se il problema lo hai anche con win è un problema hardware
<mikemike> ma funzionano gli altoparlanti... si sentono
<vitodoc> Carlin0: si fa una modifica ad file /etc/pulse/default.pa ma non ricordo quale.
<Carlin0> mikemike, ma il problema (magari) è la scheda audio , dal momento che non è un problema solo di ubuntu
<mikemike> dovrei provare a resettare completamente il pc per esser sicuro che non sia un problema software? ho pensato anche io al problema hardware ma gli altop. si sentono
<Mr_Pan> mikemike> per registrare ti serve il microfono non gli altoparlanti ...
<Mr_Pan> microfono che potrebbe essersi rotto ..
<Mr_Pan> se hai temmpo e voglia
<Mr_Pan> resetta formattando tutto per bennino e reinstalla
<mikemike> no mi serve registrare dagli altoparlanti per una migliore qualità audio ed evitare rumori di fondo come i tasti della tastiera ( lo stavo facendo sino a due giorni fa)
<Carlin0> siamo sicuri che usi il mic e non la linea interna audio de pc ?
<mikemike> sino a due gg fa usavo sicuramente gli altoparlanti perchè il microfono in windows non era stato installato
<Mr_Pan> eh.. .registrare dagli altoparlanti ... cosa vuol dire?! sará la linea interna ...
<mikemike> si ok... registravo la traccia audio che viene riprodotta negli altoparlanti... può darsi che sia la linea interna
<Carlin0> per me non è un problema di ubuntu , e quindi siamo OT
<vitodoc> Non vuole registrare dal mic ma l'audio interno in riproduzione a quanto ho capito e per farlo si deve modificare /etc/pulse/default.pa
<vitodoc> a dopo davvero
<vitodoc> XD
<mikemike> ok ragazzi grazie mille
<mikemike> scusate l'OT
<mikemike> come lo modifico questo file /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<Mr_Pan> mikemike> nn saprei devi chiedere a vitodoc
<vitodoc> mikemike: non me lo ricordo, ora ho da fare. Se il pc è dotato di ingresso\uscita audio\mic, collega un cavetto jack jack
<mikemike> OK grazie mille
<marco2410> ciao a tutti, ho deciso per la prima volta di installare ubuntu su un notebook Asus mod. F550LDV (un vecchiotto), funziona tutto bene ad eccezione del collegamento wifi. Ho seguito i suggerimenti dei vari forum ma niente da fare. Sostanzialmente la rete viene rilevata e dopo l'inserimento della password ritorna sempre a richiederla senza riuscire a
<marco2410>  collegarsi. potete aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> marco2410, che scheda è ?
<marco2410> il device è BCM43142 versione 1
<marco2410> ho installato i drivers LS come descritto
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<marco2410> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Carlin0> se hai già installato i driver non saprei che dire , magari aspetta qualcuno che conosca meglio di me quella scheda
<marco2410> i drivers installati sono wl
<marco2410> ok grazie lo stesso
<pippuccio76> Buongiorno , per condividere cartelle tra pc ubuntu(e derivate ) ci vuole samba o è possibile utilizzare altri metodi ?
<vittorio> salve
<Chiara1234> Ciao a tutti, ho installato kubuntu su un nuovo pc, all'interno è già incluso open office ma purtroppo non è in italiano, come faccio a vederlo in lingua italiana?
<Mr_Pan> Chiara1234> devi scaricare il pacchetto con lingua italiana
<Mr_Pan> parli di LibreOffice non openoffice  ...
<Mr_Pan> se hai impostato il sistema in italiano é molto strano che libreoffice non sia in italiano ...
<Mr_Pan> Chiara1234> Strumenti - Opzioni - Lingue
<Mr_Pan> Tools - Options - Language Settings
<Mr_Pan> vedi se hai italiano nella lista altrimenti installa pacchetto lingua
<Silviasg08> Buongiorno. Per cortesia sapete dirmi come cambiare la destinazione del salvataggio di programmi e/o su disco D anziche C. Grazie
<simesamp> trovati virus .nyton in ubuntu!!!! una volta cancellati  posso fare un back up della home e reinstallare Ubuntu?
<arseniko81> qualcuno può aiutarmi? primi passi con ubuntu... non riconosce la scheda wifi
<arseniko81> c'è nessuno
<Chiara1234> Graie, ma il pacchetto lingua dopo averlo scaricato come lo installo? Non è un auto eseguibile....
<Carlin0> Chiara1234, libreoffice o openoffice ?
<Carlin0> Silviasg08, stai parlando di windows ?
<Carlin0> scappata :P
<Chiara1234> libreoffice
<Chiara1234> no scusate stavo provando a cercare le aggiunte in italiano
<Carlin0> Chiara1234, che versione di kubuntu hai installato ?
<Chiara1234> l'ultima
<Carlin0> 19.10 ?
<Chiara1234> si
<Carlin0> un attimo ..
<Chiara1234> il sistema operativo è in italiano
<Chiara1234> ma se apro un foglio di calcolo tutte le tendine sono in inglese
<Chiara1234> e vorrei averle in italiano
<Silviasg08> No parlavo proprio di Ubuntu. Non ho Windows sul pc ma non riesco a dire al pc dove installare i programmi o i salvataggi dei file
<Silviasg08> Non voglio salvarli s C perché e quasi pieno ma voglio indirizzare tutti su D
<Silviasg08> Grazie per chi potrà aiutarmi
<Carlin0> Chiara1234, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install libreoffice-l10n-it
<Carlin0> Silviasg08, su ubuntu non esiste disco C o D
<Silviasg08> Ma io ho due volumi diversi relativi a due HD diversi
<Silviasg08> Su uno ho il sistema operativo
<Silviasg08> Ed è quasi pieno
<Carlin0> ma non si chiamano C e D di sicuro
<Silviasg08> L'altro e vuoto
<Silviasg08> No infatti non si chiamano c e d
<Silviasg08> Pero quando installo un software mi va in automatico su quello pieno
<stefano> buongiorno, un'informazione, ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu , la 19.10 e volendo fare una chiavetta usb live ho utilizzato LiLi 2.9.4, mi dice che la versione potrebbe non essere compatibile . avendo provato mi ha creato una chiavetta ma non è bootable
<Carlin0> che software ? , cmq i programmi devono essere per forza di cose sulla stessa partizione
<Carlin0> !etcher | stefano usa questo ...
<ubot-it> stefano usa questo ...: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<stefano> grazie, provo subito
<Chiara1234> Dovrei forse usare il programma Muon per installare?
<Carlin0> !info muon
<ubot-it> muon (source: muon): graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.8.0-1ubuntu4 (disco), package size 327 kB, installed size 2095 kB
<Carlin0> Chiara1234, sudo apt install muon
<Chiara1234> usare sudo quindi? è già in sistema?
<Chiara1234> scusate ma io proprio non sono pratica
<Carlin0> Chiara1234, scrivi il comando nel terminale , lui provvede a scaricare ed installare
<Carlin0> dai repo ufficiali
<Chiara1234> e putroppo non ho internet sul nuovo notebook
<Chiara1234> ma su questo pc si e uso chiavetta per passare le cose
<Carlin0> allora non puoi ... e idem per mettere libreoffice in italiano
<Chiara1234> ok grazie mille comunque
<Carlin0> collega il pc via cavo
<Chiara1234> ok adesso provo
<arseniko81> come far riconoscere al lts la scheda wifi?
<anla> vorrei fare una iso del mio ubuntu 18.04 lts, quale programma posso usare?
<anla> grazie lo stesso, salute a tutti
<gigirock> anla:non ho capito la tua domanda
<vantil> ciao, avrei bisogno di una mano nel formattare una chiave usb con diverse partizioni. ho provato con gparter senza successo. qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<berbino> ciao a tutti guardavo sui vari forum x un problrma elementare che alla fine non ho risolto: come si crea un collegamento di una applicazione sul desktop?
<berbino> ho ubuntu 19.10, non funziona trascinando l icona e nemmeno tenendo premuto alt
<Mr_Pan> berbino semplicemente non puoi
<Mr_Pan> a meno di installare gnome-tweaks e smanettare nel terminale
<Gian68> è arrivato il mio messaggio?
<Gian68> precedente?
<gigirock> Gian68:no non ho visto... ma su questo canala ?
<Gian68> si
<Gian68> riprovo
<Gian68> non riesco a fare copia e incolla
<Gian68> lo riscrivo: non riesco a configurare sul router di casa una stampante usb
<Gian68> il router è uno Zyxel VMG8924-B10D
<Gian68> Io uso Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Gian68> seguendo le istruzione del router mi dice di definire una stampante http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/PRINTER
<gigirock> Gian68:cosa centra usb con la stampante e il router
<Gian68> il router può fare da printer server usb
<gigirock> Gian68:il router e' quello nero con le lucette verdi ?
<Gian68> infilo il cavo della stampante usb nel router, mi dice connesso a poi in realtà non la vede
<Gian68> si
<Gian68> di Tiscali
<Gian68> ho provato a metter ipp://192.168.1.1:631/printers/PRINTER ma non va bene
<gigirock> Gian68:prova a installare una stampante con quell'indirizzo....
<Gian68> già fatto 100 volte, magari sbaglio qualcosa
<gigirock> Gian68:http://localhost:631/ scrivi cosi' nel tuo browser e cerca nei menu... install
<Gian68> mi dice cups 2.2.7
<Gian68> add printer mi dice non autorizzato
<gigirock> lea prova con lexmark ma se trovi qualcosa tipo generic ... e' meglio
<Mr_Pan> di la gigirock te stai a impiccia ..
<Gian68> riesco a vedere log e fare diverse cose con CUPS ma non a creare una nuova stampante
<gigirock> Gian68:quella sara' una condivisione per windows tanto per cambiare...
<Gian68> immagino
<gigirock> Gian68:prova a guardare se il smbclient puo' collegare una stampante... ma mi pare di no
<Gian68> se invece che Lexmark scelgo un generic poi cosa scelgo come driver
<Gian68> cups-pdf o pcl qualcosa, qualche idea?
<gigirock> Gian68:piu' che altro vedi se c'e' un protocollo tipo hp o ipp come stavi scegliendo, una volta che 6 collegato alla stampante e' importante il protocollo di stampa
<Gian68> ok, grazi
<Gian68> Niente da fare, grazie ragazzi e alla prossima!
<Paolo65> ciao a tutti sot per installare kubutu lts sul mio notebook che ha un SSD da 250g vorrei mantenere la home separata quanti Giga di  / devo prevedere ?
<vitodoc> Paolo65: dipende che ci fai copl pc
<vitodoc> quanti e che tipo di software vuoi installare successivamente
<Paolo65> vitodoc: lo uso per lavoro .. libreoffice gimp inkscape internet ....
<Paolo65> pensavo una 30g
<vitodoc> dovrebbero bastare me se sei in dubbio una cinquantina non guastano
<Paolo65> ok grz adesso esco e rietro da live posso postare una immagine della partizione e mi dite se va bene ?
<Mr_Pan> vitodoc> io di norma uso 30 GB
<vitodoc> 181
<paolo65> vitodoc: dove posso postsare uno screenshoty?
<paolo65> screenshot *
<Mr_Pan> !image | paolo65
<ubot-it> paolo65: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo65> https://imgur.com/a/f8wv4pf
<paolo65> puo andare bene ?
<paolo65> pero cosi non c'è la partizione EFI dovrebbe esserci ?
<Mr_Pan> paolo65> v bene quella divisione iop in genree uso 30 gb per /   e fino ad oggi mai avuto problemi eppure ne installo di roba
<Mr_Pan> paolo65> se é l'unico sistema operativo no ...
<Mr_Pan> sei a posto
<paolo65> Mr_Pan: ok il boot va bene su SDA? cosi come indicato ?
<Mr_Pan> si sda
<paolo65> la swap non è piu necessaria?
<paolo65> la crea lui ?
<paolo65> Mr_Pan: https://imgur.com/a/t8Gbr4Q  si riferisce ad un eventuale avvio windows?
<Mr_Pan> paolo65> aspetta se stai installando in modalitá uefi (devi controllare nelbios) allora si ti serve una partizione efi
<paolo65> devo uscire e controllare il bios?
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Partizionamento_GPT_e_partizione_EFI
<Mr_Pan> leggiti per benino la guida e segui tutti i passi necessari
<Mr_Pan> in questo momenti sei in modalitá UEFI al 100%
<paolo65> ho letto quindi devo creare una partizione EFI fat32 con boot flaggato ...
<Mr_Pan> paolo65> si con gparted ...
<Mr_Pan> io ora vado
<paolo65> l'installer non lo fa ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-29
<paolo65> Ciao .. sot installando kubuntu sul mio notebook e vorrei mantenere la home separata, il pc avra come unico OS kubuntu. credo che dovrei partizionare anche efi , lo posso fare dall'installer o devo partzionare prima con il programma ?
<paolo65> https://imgur.com/a/NtGhbBR io procederei a questo modo che dite?
<B000LT> buona sera, il mio ubuntu 16.04 mi da dei problemi irrisolvibili (Barra dei menù scomparsa + una volta aperto un programma da terminale non lo fa chiudere), cosi ho deciso di formattare. che versione mi consigliate attualmente 18 o 19 ? grazie in anticipo
<B000LT> grazie a tutti e buona giornata
<loris> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 19/10 con firefox non riesco a vedere i film su netflix mi da errore:f7355 mi potete aitare grazie
<gigirock> cioe' dall live della 1204 riesci a stampare ?
